# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն >  Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան քաղաքական գործիչը

## Ambrosine

> *Ո՞ՐՆ Է ՏԵՐ-ՊԵՏՐՈՍՅԱՆԻ ՊԱՏՄԱԿԱՆ ԱՌԱՔԵԼՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ**«Վերջին երեք ամիսները ցույց տվեցին, որ իշխանական այրերի եւ ժողովրդի հոգին այդպես էլ չմերձեցավ: Նախագահը(Սերժ Սարգսյանը-խմբ) որպես մայր մեղու հասարակական փեթակի կողմից չընդունվեց: Ավելի լակոնիկ ասեմ` «դուշի վիկինգով ի նարոդա նյե պոռադնիլիս»,- այսօր ցավով ասաց Հայաստանի մարքսիստական կուսակցության նախագահ Դավիթ Հակոբյանը:* 
> 
> Լրագրողներից մեկն անմիջապես գտավ հայտնի երգը եւ ասուլիսն ընդհատվեց Ալեգրովայի երաժշտութամբ: Երաժշտական ընդմիջումից հետո Հայաստանի թիվ մեկ մարքսիստը շարունակեց անդրադառնալ հայ ազգի առաջ ծառացած խնդիրներին եւ հատուկ իշխանական լրատվամիջոցների համար պարզաբանեց. *«Իշխանական ճամբարը ժողովրդին անվանում է ՀՀՇ-ական, իսկ մենք այն անվանում ենք` ժողովրդահայրենասիրական այլանս»:* 
> 
> Նա խոսք ուղղեց նաեւ ընդդիմադիր լրատվամիջոցներին, որոնց իշխանություններն անվանում են «ՀՀՇ-ական». *«Ոչ թե Տեր-Պետրոսյանին այլընտրանք չկա, այլ` ժողովրդահայրենասիրական միացյալ ուժերին: Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի պատմական առաքելությունը կայանում է նրանում, որ նա երկրորդ անգամ ազգը հանեց ոտքի իր ազգային արժանապատվությունը պահպանելու համար` հանուն կենսաբանական անվտանգության: ՀՀՇ-ն եղել է եւ մնում է քաղաքական այն կատալիզատորը, որը 1988-89թթ.-ին դարձավ ազգային զարթոնքի կատալիզատոր»:* Նա գտնում է, որ այսօր Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հիմնական խնդիրը գաղափական, նոր, հզոր ուղեղներին քաղաքական ուղեծիր հանելն է, որը նա սրբությամբ կկատարի. *«Որքան էլ իշխանական ճամբարի վիկինգների քաղաքական լակեյներն զուռնա փչեն, թե Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը անցյալն է վերադարձնում կամ անցյալի ռեւանշն է. դա կատարյալ խաբեություն է»:* 
> 
> Խոսելով ազգի առաջ ծառացած խնդիրներից` նա նշեց. *«Ամենակարեւորը ազգի քաղաքական միասնության եւ գաղափարական միաբանության գերխնդիրն է: Այսօր ԱԺ պատգամավորներին հարցնես, թե ինչ է պետությունն ու պետականությունը` չեն կարողանա պատասխանել: 15 տարի է` նույն մորդաներն(դեմքերն են-խմբ) են ԱԺ-ում եւ նույն երգն են երգում»:* 
> 
> Նա կարծում է, որ առաջին հերթին պետք է լուծարել ԱԺ-ն եւ վստահեցնում է, որ իշխանություններն այլընտրանք չունեն: «Մեզ անհրաժեշտ է նոր տնտեսական քաղաքականություն: Մենք տեսնում ենք մեր իշխանությունների տկարամտության արդյունքը: *Այն, ինչ ասում է նախագահը, վարչապետը` ողբերգություն է: Ողբերգություն է, երբ պետությունը արտաքին գնագոյացման պրոցեսների դեմ մնացել է անպատրաստ*»: 
> ...


22/05/2008

----------

Hayazn (17.03.2010)

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> 22/05/2008
> Ոչ թե Տեր-Պետրոսյանին այլընտրանք չկա, այլ` ժողովրդահայրենասիրական միացյալ ուժերին: Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի պատմական առաքելությունը կայանում է նրանում, որ նա երկրորդ անգամ ազգը հանեց ոտքի իր ազգային արժանապատվությունը պահպանելու համար` հանուն կենսաբանական անվտանգության: ՀՀՇ-ն եղել է եւ մնում է քաղաքական այն կատալիզատորը, որը 1988-89թթ.-ին դարձավ ազգային զարթոնքի կատալիզատոր»:


 :Hands Up: Այդ մարդուն ես ավելի ու ավելի շատ եմ սիրում: Ափսոս, որ Կառլին է հետևում: :Think:

----------


## Վիշապ

Պայծառ մարդ է, առհասարակ լուսավոր մտքեր է արտահայտում։ Հաճախ մտածում եմ, որ կապիտալիստական հասարակարգը մեզ այդքան էլ հարմար չէ, եվրոպական նորամուծությունները հայերս ճիշտ չենք ընկալում ու ավելի շատ փչանում ենք, քան թե զարգանում։ Նոր հասարակարգ է պետք մտածել :Think:

----------


## dvgray

> Պայծառ մարդ է, առհասարակ լուսավոր մտքեր է արտահայտում։ Հաճախ մտածում եմ, որ կապիտալիստական հասարակարգը մեզ այդքան էլ հարմար չէ, եվրոպական նորամուծությունները հայերս ճիշտ չենք ընկալում ու ավելի շատ փչանում ենք, քան թե զարգանում։ Նոր հասարակարգ է պետք մտածել


Ամբողջ խնդիրը նրանում է, որ հասարակարգերը մտածելով չեն առաջանում, այլ առաջանում են պատմական անհրաժեշտությունից ելնելով:
Հայաստանում պատմական անհրաժեշտություն է, լիբերալ կարգերի հաստատումը: Ազգի գերակշիռ մեծամասնությունը ունի բնատուր "փող սարքելու" ուննակություն, և առանց այդ կարգերի Հայաստանը կդառնա մի անդեմ, գորշ, "սովետական" մռայլ երկիր:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ամբողջ խնդիրը նրանում է, որ հասարակարգերը մտածելով չեն առաջանում, այլ առաջանում են պատմական անհրաժեշտությունից ելնելով:
> Հայաստանում պատմական անհրաժեշտություն է, լիբերալ կարգերի հաստատումը: Ազգի գերակշիռ մեծամասնությունը ունի բնատուր "փող սարքելու" ուննակություն, և առանց այդ կարգերի Հայաստանը կդառնա մի անդեմ, գորշ, "սովետական" մռայլ երկիր:


Դիվի, ազգի մեծամասնությունը ունի նաև բնատուր ֆռռացնելու ու օրենքը շրջանցնելու ունակություն, հիմա մեր սահմանադրությունն ու օրենքների մեծամասնությունը հենց այդ լիբերալ–դեմոկրատական երկրների օրենքներից էլ պլեճ արված են, մե՞ջն ինչ կա :Wink:  Արդյո՞ք լիբերալ ենք։ Իսկ այդ անդեմ ու գորշ սովետական երկրում համենայն դեպս հայը ավելի հայ էր քան թե հիմա… զուտ ազգային շահերը գնահատելու առումով։ Մարդիկ ժամանակին Սովետով հպարտանում էին, և գուցե շատերը ասեն թե սին հպարտություն էր առանց հիմքերի, ու օրինակ բերեն թե այն ժամանակ կարագ, միս նիխտ, իսկ հիմա սև իկրայով ու ԲՄՎ–ներով… ապա ես կասեմ այն ժամանակ մարդիկ գուցե շատ բաներ չէին տեսնում սակայն ապրում էին (ապրել, չհասկանալ թե կուշտ ուտում ու քնում էին), իսկ հիմա ամեն ինչ կա, իսկ մարդկանց հոգիներում խավար է, դատարկ փողային մրցակցություն փոքրամասնության մոտ, ու գոյապայքար՝ մեծամասնության մոտ։ Արդյունքում ոչ մի հոգևոր վերելք, ռաբիզացում, դեբիլացում, Նիկոլի ասած՝ ռոբոտացում, սերժանտացում, դոդացում։ Այս անկախության մասին կարելի է ասել՝ անձրևից փախանք, ջուրն ընկանք։ Այդ լիբերալը լավ է, եթե ժողովրդի մեջ սերմանված է այդ լիբերալը, ստրկամիտ ու տգետ ժողովրդին ո՞նց դարձնենք լիբերալ, դե ասա։ :Think:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Բոլորս էլ գիտենք,որ Լեւն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի նախագահության տարիներին եղել են բազմաթիվ չարաշահումներ,ինչպես անձամբ ինքն էր նշում կատարվելէ կադրային սխալ քաղաքականություն,որոնց արդյունքում մենք ունեցանք այն ինչ հիմա ունենք...
Բայց չպետք է մոռանալ,որ ԼՏՊ-ն Հայաստանի անկախության գործում ահռելի,ամենաահռելի ներդրումն ունի/վերջապես մեզ ունեցանք հայրենիք/:
Չպետք է մոռանալ Արցախի անակախության համար մղված պայքարում հայի երկար սպասված հաղթանակի գործում նրա դերն ու նշանակությունը/որոշ մարդիկ կմտածեն ԱԿՄ-ի ու պուլիմյոտի մասին :Smile: /:
Այնպես,որ 3-րդ հանրապետության ստեղծման եւ կայացման գործում նրա դերը շատ մեծ է:Չպետք է մոռանալ նաեւ,որ Հայաստանի արտաքին քաղաքականությունը այդ տարիներին բացարձակ համեմատելի չէ ներկայիս արտաքին քաղաքականության հետ:Մեր երկիրը ժողովրդավարության ուղի բռնած պետության համբավ ուներ/որոշ մարդիկ կասեն` բա 96-ը? :Smile: /:
Այնուամենայնիվ`այս ամենով հանդերձ,կարծում եմ, այս անձնավորությանը միանշանակ գնահատական տալ ոչ մեկս չենք կարող :Smile: /ինձ թվում է/:Ասեմ ինչու...
որովհետեւ այս բավականին բարդ անհատը այժմ իր ժողովրդի կողքին է/որոշ հայլուրականներ կասեն`բա մարտի 1-ին? :Smile: /եւ դեռ շաատ-շաատ անելիքներ ունի իր հայրենիքի/որոշ հայլուրականներ կմտածեն... :Smile: /ու ժողովրդի համար/նաեւ կասեն`հերթական զոմբին եմ :Smile: /:Այնպես,որ առաքելությունը շարունակվում է...եւ հասնելու է իր տրամաբանական ավարտին: :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դիվի, ազգի մեծամասնությունը ունի նաև բնատուր ֆռռացնելու ու օրենքը շրջանցնելու ունակություն, հիմա մեր սահմանադրությունն ու օրենքների մեծամասնությունը հենց այդ լիբերալ–դեմոկրատական երկրների օրենքներից էլ պլեճ արված են, մե՞ջն ինչ կա Արդյո՞ք լիբերալ ենք։ Իսկ այդ անդեմ ու գորշ սովետական երկրում համենայն դեպս հայը ավելի հայ էր քան թե հիմա… զուտ ազգային շահերը գնահատելու առումով։ Մարդիկ ժամանակին Սովետով հպարտանում էին, և գուցե շատերը ասեն թե սին հպարտություն էր առանց հիմքերի, ու օրինակ բերեն թե այն ժամանակ կարագ, միս նիխտ, իսկ հիմա սև իկրայով ու ԲՄՎ–ներով… ապա ես կասեմ այն ժամանակ մարդիկ գուցե շատ բաներ չէին տեսնում սակայն ապրում էին (ապրել, չհասկանալ թե կուշտ ուտում ու քնում էին), իսկ հիմա ամեն ինչ կա, իսկ մարդկանց հոգիներում խավար է, դատարկ փողային մրցակցություն փոքրամասնության մոտ, ու գոյապայքար՝ մեծամասնության մոտ։ Արդյունքում ոչ մի հոգևոր վերելք, ռաբիզացում, դեբիլացում, Նիկոլի ասած՝ ռոբոտացում, սերժանտացում, դոդացում։ Այս անկախության մասին կարելի է ասել՝ անձրևից փախանք, ջուրն ընկանք։ Այդ լիբերալը լավ է, եթե ժողովրդի մեջ սերմանված է այդ լիբերալը, ստրկամիտ ու տգետ ժողովրդին ո՞նց դարձնենք լիբերալ, դե ասա։


Վիշապասյոն, 
Թույլ տվեք չհամաձայնվել: 
Նախ, սովետի ժամանակ էլ առանձնապս հոգևոր վերելք չկար: Ճիշտ է սովետի ժամանակ ենք ունեցել Խաչատուրյան, Սևակ, Շիրազ, Վիկտոր Համաբարձումյն և այլն, բայց մասաները նույնքան անդեմ ու դժգույն էին որքան այսօր: Դու լավ չես հիշում սովետի ժամանակները, քանի որ սովետի քանդվելուց երևի ութ տարեկան էիր: Ծնողներիդ էլ եթե հարցնես, այնպես ինչպես ես եթե ահրցնեմ իմ ծնողներին, ապա նրանց պատասխանը գրեթե միշտ նոստալգիկ կլինի, դե ազատ գնում էին ուր ուզում էին, սոչիի սանատորյա, մոսկվա - լենինգրադ, դեսից դենից.. նայի կալբաստի մասին խոսք չկա, քանի որ ճանապարհորդելն էլ ըեստ էության հոգևոր պահաջմունք է: 
Իսկ այսօրովա ռաբիս-դեբիլության փոխարեն ունեինք ռաբիս-կոմունիզմ: Ինչ ասես չարժեր մենակ առավոտից իրիկոււն սաղիս Լենին պապյի մասին երգրեր երգացնելն ու զաստավիտով պառադ տանելը: Մի հատ դեպք իմ կյանքից, հորս արև եթե խաբում եմ: Բրեժնևի մեռնելու օրը ես երկրորդ դասարանում էի: Դասատուն ուղարկեց ինձ գրատախտակի գուպկեն լվանալու: Իջա ներքև տեսնեմ լիքը խառնված մարդ, տասներորդցիներ, սենց-նենց, մոտեցա լսեցի թե ինչ են խոսում, հասկացա որ Բրեժնևը մեռել ա: վազելով բարձրացա դասարն, ի միջի այլոց գուբկեն լվացած, ու գույժը բարձրաձայն հայտնեցի դասատուին, ու ի պատասխան մի հատ ջիգյարով ապտակ ստացա, քանի որ Բրեժնևը մեռնելու իրավունք չուներ: 
Ընգեր, սովետը մի տեսակի ճորտատիրություն էր, ժամանակակից հայկական պետությունը մի ուրիշ տեսակի: Ռաբիսությունն էլ, եթե դատենք զուտ երաժշտության տեսանկյունից, սովետի ծնունդն է, քանի որ զուտ ազգային երաժշտությունը տեղ չուներ - կամ Չայկովսկի պիտի լսեինք, կամ Ուզբեկ ու Վլե, պադպոլնի: Մի քանի էնտուզիաստներ էլ Կոմիտաս էին քարոզում, ու հաջողության հասան 70-80-ականներին, Լուսինե Զաքարյան տաղանդի շնորհիվ: Մեկ ու մեջ էլ Թալինի սասունցիների գյուղերում Արաբո ու Չաուշ: Հիմիկվա շիկ ԲՄՎ-ների կուլտն էլ Վոլգայի կուլտն է շատ հիշեցնում: Էն ժամանակ մի հատ Աարատի պադվալ, հիմա ցելի Պոռշյան: 
Ինչ վերաբերվում է նրան թե որքանով է օրենքը շրջանցելն ու ֆռացնելւ ազգային հատկանիշ, ապեր, կարծեմ այս թեմայով մի անգամ մի հատ երկարաշունչ պոեմ էի գրել: Կարճ կապելով ասեմ ապեր, նիխտ, չեմ հավատում որ մենք ազգովի "գենետիկորեն" ավելի կարգազանց ենք, քան վայրի վիկինգների հետնորդ նորվեգները: Համակարգի ճիշտ գործելու դեպքում ու օրենքների լիարժեք կիրառության դեպքում մի տարում կդառնանք աշխքիս ամենակարգապահ ազգը: Վրացուց վատը չլինենք, որ երեք ամսում մերինից բեթար թալանչի Գային սարքեցին եվրոռեմոնտով Գայի: 
ԼՏՊ պատմական առաքելության մասով, կցանկանայի նշել, սիրելի հայրենակից-ակումբակիցներ (որ թեմայի շրջանակներում մնանք էլի), որ անձամբ ես վաղուց եմ համոզվել, որ այդ մարդու ուսերին մեծ բեռ ենք ազգովի դրել - հանել մեզ խորը քաքի մեջից: Ու անձամբ ես ԼՏՊ-ին փոխարինող չեմ տեսնում: Ու ինձ նման շատ-շատերը: Վելիկի Վոյիններին դեմ ենք տվել Վելիկի Դիպլոմատի: 
Իսկ մարքսիստ Դավոն դեմք ա: Էս մարդուն անկեղծ սիրում ու հարգում եմ, նույնիսկ չեմ նկատում նրա Մարքսիստական կողմնորոշումը: Մարդը գաղափարախոսության կրող է:

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> Ինչ վերաբերվում է նրան թե որքանով է օրենքը շրջանցելն ու ֆռացնելւ ազգային հատկանիշ, ապեր, կարծեմ այս թեմայով մի անգամ մի հատ երկարաշունչ պոեմ էի գրել: Կարճ կապելով ասեմ ապեր, նիխտ, չեմ հավատում որ մենք ազգովի "գենետիկորեն" ավելի կարգազանց ենք, քան վայրի վիկինգների հետնորդ նորվեգները: Համակարգի ճիշտ գործելու դեպքում ու օրենքների լիարժեք կիրառության դեպքում մի տարում կդառնանք աշխքիս ամենակարգապահ ազգը:


Ամեն ինչ կախված է նրանց, թե որ կարգերը զանց առնելու մասին է խոսքը: Եթե դրանք այն կարգերն են, որին պատրաստակամորեն հետևում են նորվեգները, ապա դրանք, եթե ոչ անպիտան, ապա գոնե "լավը" չեն հայերի համար: Լավագույնը, ինչին հայերը կարող են հասնել այդ օրենքին ու կարգին կուրորեն հետևելու այդ ամբողջ խառնաշփոթում, դա, ասենք "Ասիայի ամենաօրինավոր ազգը" պատվավոր կոչումին արժանանալն է:
Եթե հարգարժան նորվեգացին, օրենքին հետևելով, պատրաստ է անցնել իր հոր վրայով, ապա հայը իր հոր մեկ խոսքով պատրաստ է հարյուրավոր օրենքներ խախտել, և դրա պատճառը այն է, որ արդարության, ոչ արդարադատության, մասին հայը իր սեփական պատկերացումը ունի, որը ավելի մոտ է "Աստծու Արդարություն" հասկացողությանը, ինչը մեղմ ասաց այնքան էլ համահունչ չէ երկրների սահմանադրություններին և օրենքների դրույթներին:
Դեռ Պողոս առաքյալն էր ասում, որ օրենքները ի հայտ են եկել մեղքերի շատության պատճառով, և ի հայտ գալով, այդ օրենքներն է առաջ բերեցին անիրավությունը կամ կարգազանցություն: Մարդիկ սովորաբար ներքուստ ձգտում են խախտել այդ օրենքները, իսկ հայերը առանձնահատուկ կերպով են դա անում, քանի որ նրանք օրենքից առաջ ուխտի վրա հիմնված արդարություն են ունեցել, որը մինչ այժմ ավելի հոգեհարազատ է մնացել նրանց:

----------


## Վիշապ

> …Եթե հարգարժան նորվեգացին, օրենքին հետևելով, պատրաստ է անցնել իր հոր վրայով, ապա հայը իր հոր մեկ խոսքով պատրաստ է հարյուրավոր օրենքներ խախտել, և դրա պատճառը այն է, որ արդարության, ոչ արդարադատության, մասին հայը իր սեփական պատկերացումը ունի, որը ավելի մոտ է "Աստծու Արդարություն" հասկացողությանը, ինչը մեղմ ասաց այնքան էլ համահունչ չէ երկրների սահմանադրություններին և օրենքների դրույթներին: …


Ես կարծում եմ, որ տեսականորեն մենք կարող ենք դառնալ նորվեգացու պես, ասենք՝ հասարակության մեջ գիտակցությունը հասցվի այն մակարդակի, որ հայի հայրը որդուն չստիպի օրենք խախտել, կամ մարդիկ հաճույքով ծառայեն իրենց երկրին, իսկ երկիրը՝ ի դեմս պետության, մեծ ախպոր պես կանգնած լինի քաղաքացու մեջքին։ Բայց դրան գործնականորեն հասնելու համար քաղաքական մեծ կամք է առաջին հերթին անհրաժեշտ  իշխանությունների մակարդակով, իսկ կամքի համար իշխանության ներկայացուցիչները գոնե պիտի ընկալեն պետական գաղափարախոսության իմաստը։ Հիմա մարդը ծանոթ–բարեկամի կամ էլ իրեն որպես հավատարիմ սերժանտ դրսևորելու միջոցով ձգտում է իշխանության, որպեսզի վայելի մեծ փողերի շվայտ տվայտանքները։
Այս ախտը այնքան խորն է նստած, որ հայի մեջ տարրական հարգանք չի մնացել սեփական պետության նկատմամբ, որ մարդիկ թքած ունեն  իրենց բնակարանի դռան դեմից դեպի դուրս սկսվող աշխարհի վրա, անտարբերություն, ու ով կարողանում է պատառ է փախցնում։ Հիմա ամենահայրենասիրական արտահայտությունը՝ «եղունգ ունես՝ գլուխդ քորի»–ն է ու էգոիզմ, նախանձ, փոքրոգություն… Հիմա կարող է ծիծաղելի թվալ, բայց նորից կանգնել ենք լենինյան աքսիոմի առաջ՝ գյուղացուն հարկավոր է ցնցել, բանվորին հարկավոր է կրթել… ցնցել է պետք սրանց, հեռուստատեսությունից ու ճղճիմ քարոզչությունից ու գովազդներից սկսած մինչև ամենավերջին իշխանավորը, տգիտությանը, էգոիզմին ու փոքրոգությանը պատերազմ է պետք հայտարարել։ Սրանք են մեր պետության հիմնական թշնամիները։

----------


## Marduk

Ես օրինակ գտնում եմ, որ երբ օրենքները անբարոյական են ապա դրանց խախտելը ավելի բարոյական է քան դրանց ենթարկվելը:

 Այդ առումով, երբ սովորական քաղաքացին կաշառք է տալիս որպեսզի շրջանցի ինչ որ մի աբսուրդ օրենք ապա դա չի կարելի համարել անբարոյական արարք, որովհետև այդ մարդու վզին դրել են աբսուրդ օրենք, ինքն էլ ստիպված շրջանցում է որպեսզի չմեռնի:

 Այսօր մի հատ բիզնես փորձեք պահել ու նորմալ օրենքներով հարկ վճարել: Մյուս օրը բանկռոտ կլինեք, որովհետև Հայաստանի հարկային համակարգը, որը ստեղծվել է Համաշխարհային բանկի ու ՄԱՀ-ի խորհուրդներով աբսուրդ ձևով է գրված:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ամեն ինչ կախված է նրանց, թե որ կարգերը զանց առնելու մասին է խոսքը: Եթե դրանք այն կարգերն են, որին պատրաստակամորեն հետևում են նորվեգները, ապա դրանք, եթե ոչ անպիտան, ապա գոնե "լավը" չեն հայերի համար: Լավագույնը, ինչին հայերը կարող են հասնել այդ օրենքին ու կարգին կուրորեն հետևելու այդ ամբողջ խառնաշփոթում, դա, ասենք "Ասիայի ամենաօրինավոր ազգը" պատվավոր կոչումին արժանանալն է:
> Եթե հարգարժան նորվեգացին, օրենքին հետևելով, պատրաստ է անցնել իր հոր վրայով, ապա հայը իր հոր մեկ խոսքով պատրաստ է հարյուրավոր օրենքներ խախտել, և դրա պատճառը այն է, որ արդարության, ոչ արդարադատության, մասին հայը իր սեփական պատկերացումը ունի, որը ավելի մոտ է "Աստծու Արդարություն" հասկացողությանը, ինչը մեղմ ասաց այնքան էլ համահունչ չէ երկրների սահմանադրություններին և օրենքների դրույթներին:
> Դեռ Պողոս առաքյալն էր ասում, որ օրենքները ի հայտ են եկել մեղքերի շատության պատճառով, և ի հայտ գալով, այդ օրենքներն է առաջ բերեցին անիրավությունը կամ կարգազանցություն: Մարդիկ սովորաբար ներքուստ ձգտում են խախտել այդ օրենքները, իսկ հայերը առանձնահատուկ կերպով են դա անում, քանի որ նրանք օրենքից առաջ ուխտի վրա հիմնված արդարություն են ունեցել, որը մինչ այժմ ավելի հոգեհարազատ է մնացել նրանց:


"Ասիայի ամենաօրինավոր ազգ" պատվավոր տեղն էլ վատը չի: Ես համաձայն եմ: 
Իսկ այդ ինչպես ստացվեց, որ վիկինգաց ժառանգորդ նորվեգների մոտ հոր կուլտի մասին այդպես արագ մոռացան: Ինչ է նրանք չեն ունեցել ժամանակին աայդ կուլտը: կարծում եմ ունեցել են նույնքան որքան մենք: "Օդինի արդարություն" հասկացությունն էլ համահունչ չէ Նորվեգիայի ժամանակակից սահմանադրության հետ: Գումարած այդ հետամնացները մինչև այժմ ապրում են սահմանադրական միապետության համակարգում, ինչը չես ասի Հայաստանի Հանրապետության մասին: 
Ինչը փոխեց նորվեգներին, որը չի կարող փոխել մեզ: Ինչպես նրանք հանկարծ դարձան ավելի քաղաքակրթված, քան մենք ենք: 




> Այս ախտը այնքան խորն է նստած, որ հայի մեջ տարրական հարգանք չի մնացել սեփական պետության նկատմամբ, որ մարդիկ թքած ունեն  իրենց բնակարանի դռան դեմից դեպի դուրս սկսվող աշխարհի վրա, անտարբերություն, ու ով կարողանում է պատառ է փախցնում։ Հիմա ամենահայրենասիրական արտահայտությունը՝ «եղունգ ունես՝ գլուխդ քորի»–ն է ու էգոիզմ, նախանձ, փոքրոգություն…


Վիշապ ախպեր, "եղունգ ունես գլուխդ քորի" սկզբունքը ԱՄՆ-ում էլ պակաս չի գործում, որտեղ ինդիվիդուալիզմը բարձրացված է ազգային գաղափարախոսության մակարդակի: 

"Եղունգ ունես գլուխդ քորի" սկզբունքը չի հակասում նաև լիբերալ-ազատական գաղափարախոսությանը և ազատ շուկայական տնտեսության սկզբունքներին : 

Էգոիզմը վատ բան չէ, եթե չի վերածվում օպորտունիզմի: 

"Յուրաքանչյուր մարդ, իրականացնելով որևէ տնտեսական գործունեություն, հետևում է իր սեփական օգուտին և այդ դեպքում, ինչպես նաև շատ այլ դեպքերում,  անտեսանելի ձեռքով նա ուղորդվում է դեպի նպատակները, որոց սկզբնապես նա չէր ձգտում: Հետևելով սեփական օգուտին, նա այդպիսով ավելի լավ է նպաստում հասարակական բարիքների արտադրությանը (կոլեկտիվ օգտակարությանը) , քան եթե դա կաներ գիտակցաբար " - Ադամ Սմիթ:

----------


## Աբելյան

Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը մենակով երկիրը չի փրկի: Մենք պետք ա բոլորովս ոտի կայնենք, ոնց որ արցախյան շարժման վախտ էր: Բոլոր քաղբանտարկյալներին բաց կթողան, ոնց որ արցախյան շարժման վախտ էր: Ու հաղթելու ենք, ոնց որ արցախյան շարժման վախտ էր: 
Ես չէի ասի, որ ՀՀՇ-ն բարի պտուղ էր: Ուղղակի էս իշխանությունները ինձ ու իմ նման շատերին ստիպեցին հիշել Լևոնին: Չեմ ասում, որ Լևոնը արդար նախագահ ա եղել, ուղղակի սրանք բեթար են: ՀՀՇ-ն էլ էր թալանչի վարչակարգ, ուղղակի իրանք թալանելուց բացի երկրի մասին էլ էին մտածում: Դատելով էն բանից, որ մեր երկիրը համազգային, համաժողովրդական ճգնաժամի մեջ էր էն վախտ, ու 5 տարվա մեջ կիսով չափ դուրս էր եկել ճգնաժամից, ՀՀՇ-ն քիչ բան չի արել:
Իսկ վերջը գալու ա: 3 ամսուց, թե մի տարուց, բայց գալու ա: Դա Լևոնը լավ գիտի, որովհետև ինքն էլ ա ժամանակին նախագահ "ընտրվել": Ու եթե ինքը դրանում համոզված չլներ, չէր գա:

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> Ես օրինակ գտնում եմ, որ երբ օրենքները անբարոյական են ապա դրանց խախտելը ավելի բարոյական է քան դրանց ենթարկվելը:
> 
>  Այդ առումով, երբ սովորական քաղաքացին կաշառք է տալիս որպեսզի շրջանցի ինչ որ մի աբսուրդ օրենք ապա դա չի կարելի համարել անբարոյական արարք, որովհետև այդ մարդու վզին դրել են աբսուրդ օրենք, ինքն էլ ստիպված շրջանցում է որպեսզի չմեռնի:


Գրեթե ճիշտ է...
Երբ որևէ պետության շրջանականներում գործում է որևէ անընդունելի օրենք (թեև սա նույնպես պայմանակն է, ոմոնց համար անընդունելի, ոմանց համար` ոչ), ապա մարդուն մնում է
բացեիբաց հայտարարել, որ ինքը չի պատրաստվում հետևել այդ օրենքին և պատրաստ լինել զոհել իր կյանքը դրա համար: Սակայն այս դեպքում նա պետք է հստակ համոզված լինի, որ իր սեփական կյանքի նպատակը հենց դրանում է կայանում (ինչպես Հիսուսը), հակառակ դեպքում նա պարզապես սխալ կվարվի: Մեզանից ոչ ոք իրհարկե չէր ցանկանա, որպեսզի մի այդպիսի օրենքի համար իրենց կյանքը զոհեին Մոցարտը, Միքելանջելլոն կամ Մհեր Մկրտչյանը: Իսկ, որ նրանց կյանքի օրոք նման օրենքներ կային ու կան, կարող եք չկասկածել: [/*]կամ էլ այս, կամ այն կերպ խույս տալ սեփական կյանքի գնով այդ "վատ" օրենքների դեմ պայքարելուց` համոզված լինելով, որ իրենց կյանքի նպատակը բնավ էլ դա չէ:

Կարող է հարց առաջանալ, որ անարդար օրենքների կամ ռեժիմի դեմ բնավ էլ պարտադիր չէ, որպեսզի կյանքի գնով պայքարես: Դա այդպես չէ, եթե ինչ-որ բանի դեմ պայքարում ես, ապա պետք է պատրաստ լինես գնալ մինչև վերջ:
Ինչևէ, ճիշտ են մարդկային խմբի երկու տիպերն էլ (կարող են և այլ տիպեր լինել, սակայն դրանք վերջին հաշվով այս երկուսի տարատեսակներից որևէ մեկը կլնի)
Արդարացնող հանգամնքները ավելի քան բավական քանակությամբ առկա են այս երկու տիպերի համար էլ:




> Ես կարծում եմ, որ տեսականորեն մենք կարող ենք դառնալ նորվեգացու պես, ասենք՝ հասարակության մեջ գիտակցությունը հասցվի այն մակարդակի, որ հայի հայրը որդուն չստիպի օրենք խախտել, կամ մարդիկ հաճույքով ծառայեն իրենց երկրին, իսկ երկիրը՝ ի դեմս պետության, մեծ ախպոր պես կանգնած լինի քաղաքացու մեջքին։


Եվ այստեղ հարցը ոչ այնքան նրանում է կայանում, որպեսզի հայրը չստիպի որդուն օրենք խախտել, այլ նրանում, թե արդյոք արդին պատրաստ է անհրաժեշտության դեպքում զանց առնել հինգերորդ պատվիրանը (Պատվի'ր քո հորն ու մորը) կամ ընդհանրապես պատվիրաններից որևէ մեկը և կուրորեն հետևել այն երկրի ու պետականության օրենքներին, որին ինքը նվիրված է: (Կարծում եմ Մարոզովի ու Սամվելի դեպքերը շատ քչերին են ոգեշնչում)
Իսկ այն հարցում, որ հարկավոր է հարգել պետության օրենքները, ես միանգամայն համաձայն եմ Վիշապի հետ: Սակայն դա պետք է ընդամենը հարգանք լինի և ոչ ավելին:

Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց



> "Ասիայի ամենաօրինավոր ազգ" պատվավոր տեղն էլ վատը չի: Ես համաձայն եմ: 
> Իսկ այդ ինչպես ստացվեց, որ վիկինգաց ժառանգորդ նորվեգների մոտ հոր կուլտի մասին այդպես արագ մոռացան: Ինչ է նրանք չեն ունեցել ժամանակին աայդ կուլտը: կարծում եմ ունեցել են նույնքան որքան մենք: "Օդինի արդարություն" հասկացությունն էլ համահունչ չէ Նորվեգիայի ժամանակակից սահմանադրության հետ: Գումարած այդ հետամնացները մինչև այժմ ապրում են սահմանադրական միապետության համակարգում, ինչը չես ասի Հայաստանի Հանրապետության մասին: 
> Ինչը փոխեց նորվեգներին, որը չի կարող փոխել մեզ: Ինչպես նրանք հանկարծ դարձան ավելի քաղաքակրթված, քան մենք ենք:


Նրանց ավելի քաղաքակրթված լինելը հարաբերական հասկացողություն է: Կցանկանայի տեսնել, թե ինչ կլիներ այդ քաղաքակրթվածության հետ, եթե այն մի լուրջ փորձության ենթարկվեր, ինչպիսին ենթարկվում են հայերը վերջին դարի ընթացքում:
Իսկ նրանց այդ թվացյալ քաղաքակրթության պատճառն էլ այն է, որ ինչպես ինքդ ասացիր, ընկեր, "Օդինի արդարություն" հասկացությունը իր որական ու իմաստային առումով շատ ավելի զիճում է "Արիական արդարություն" հասկացությունը, որը անգույն արյան տեսքով հոսում է, ամեն մի հայի երակներով, սակայն միանգամայն գունավոր հետևանքներ է ունենում:

----------


## Վիշապ

> …
> 
> "Եղունգ ունես գլուխդ քորի" սկզբունքը չի հակասում նաև լիբերալ-ազատական գաղափարախոսությանը և ազատ շուկայական տնտեսության սկզբունքներին : 
> 
> Էգոիզմը վատ բան չէ, եթե չի վերածվում օպորտունիզմի: 
> 
> "Յուրաքանչյուր մարդ, իրականացնելով որևէ տնտեսական գործունեություն, հետևում է իր սեփական օգուտին և այդ դեպքում, ինչպես նաև շատ այլ դեպքերում,  անտեսանելի ձեռքով նա ուղորդվում է դեպի նպատակները, որոց սկզբնապես նա չէր ձգտում: Հետևելով սեփական օգուտին, նա այդպիսով ավելի լավ է նպաստում հասարակական բարիքների արտադրությանը (կոլեկտիվ օգտակարությանը) , քան եթե դա կաներ գիտակցաբար " - Ադամ Սմիթ:


Ընտիր բառ էր գտար, որը վաղուց չէի լսել… օպորտունիզմ։ Այ Ադամ Սմիթը իր այս կարծիքը որ հայտնում էր, ես շատ խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ նա այդ պահին տեղյակ էր  միարժամանակ հիացմունք ու ապշահարություն առաջացնող հայոց պարադոքսալ ու ունիկալ օպորտունիզմից, ու չէր լսել նաև որ հայերը դրանք այն ժողովուրդն են, որ քարից հաց են քամում, իսկ ասֆալտից՝ փող են սարքում այնպես, որ նույն ինքը Ադամ Սմիթը կնախանձեր։
Հայոց մեծն ավազակապետության մեջ այդ բոլոր  օգտապաշտական օրենքները գործում են, ու թող մեկը ասի, թե պետությունը հիմա խանգարում է մարդուն հարստանալու։ Պարզապես ձևերն են տարբեր, սերժանտ է պետք դառնալ, ծանոթ–մանոթ կպցնել, շուստրի խաղեր տալ, քծնել… Իսկ այդ գործին խանգարողները գնդակահարվում կամ ձերբակալվում են, որպես ազգային շահերին դեմ գնացողներ, ցանկացած լիբերալ–դեմակրատական երկրում այդպես է, պարզապես մեզ մոտ մի փոքր ազգային–ավանդական ձևերը տարբերովում են եվրոպականից :Tongue: 
Չէ եղբայր, կրկին շեղվում ենք դեպի շուկայական հարաբերություններ, էդ ուղիով անցել ենք ու հիմա արդյունքը այն է ինչ ունենք, նոր բան է պետք մտածել։

----------


## Marduk

> Այստեղ Դավիթ Հակոբյանը հարկ համարեց ներկայացնել գործող իշխանություններին տված Տեր-Պետրոսյանի «ավազակապետություն» գնահատականը.«Քաղաքական լեկսիկոնների բառարանում «ավազակապետություն» հասկացողության տակ գրված է.«Պետական մեքենա, որը չի մասնակցում նյութական բարիքների վերարտադրման պրոցեսներին, այլ տզրուկային ձեւով զբաղվում է ավարությամբ եւ ավարավաճառությամբ: Այսինքն` Սովետական Հայաստանից ավար վերցրած ողջ արտադրական պետենցիալը` շենքերը, հողը, բնական հարստությունների առք ու վաճառքով: Իսկ գանձարանը նստած է 100 տոկոսանոց հարկահանության վրա»: Նրա հաշվարկներով` անհրաժեշտ է 10 միլիոն դոլար` նոր տնտեսական քաղաքականություն սկսելու համար.«Եթե նույնիսկ Ռոբերտն ու Ազատիչը հեռանան` միեւնույն է պետական մեքենան մնում է ավազակապետական»:


   Ի դեպ Ավազակապետության այս բնորոշումը լիովին համապատասխանում է դասական լիբերալ գաղափարախոսությանը:
  Ի վերջո Լիբերալիզմը ասում է նյութական շահը ամենաբարձր արժեքն է, իսկ պետությունը ընդամենը գործիք որը չպետք խառնվի հասարակության կյանքին:
   Այս դեպքում պետությունը դառնում է մի կառույց որը ընդանրապես պատասխանատվություն չի կրում բիզնեսի կատարած չարիքների համար: Սովից մեռնում ե՞ս: Դա բնական է, ուրե՞մն մրցունակ չես, դու պետք է մեռնես սովից ու ազատես օդը քո անիմաստ ներկայությունից... սա է դասական լիբերալիզմը:  
   Ես կարծում եմ հենց սա է մերժում մեր ժողովուրդը, այլ ոչ թե ավելի շատ լիբերալիզմ է ուզում,

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ընտիր բառ էր գտար, որը վաղուց չէի լսել… օպորտունիզմ։ Այ Ադամ Սմիթը իր այս կարծիքը որ հայտնում էր, ես շատ խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ նա այդ պահին տեղյակ էր  միարժամանակ հիացմունք ու ապշահարություն առաջացնող հայոց պարադոքսալ ու ունիկալ օպորտունիզմից, ու չէր լսել նաև որ հայերը դրանք այն ժողովուրդն են, որ քարից հաց են քամում, իսկ ասֆալտից՝ փող են սարքում այնպես, որ նույն ինքը Ադամ Սմիթը կնախանձեր։


Չես հավատա, բայց Սմիթը այս տողերը գրել է հենց այն ժամանակ, երբ Բրիտանական Կայսրությունը բառացիորեն ամեն ինչից փող էր քամում:

----------


## սիսար

Քաղաքական  գործիքներին   տրված   չէ   պատմական   առաքելություն,   նրանց   մեկ-երկու   անգամ   օգտագործելուց    հետո,  նետում   են   պատմության   աղբանոց:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Քաղաքական գործիքներին տրված չէ պատմական առաքելություն, նրանց մեկ-երկու անգամ օգտագործելուց հետո, նետում են պատմության աղբանոց:


Քաղաքական գործիքն օգտագործողներս կորոշենք ինչ անել գործիքի հետ հետագայում. համոզված եմ՝ աղբանոց նրան չի սպասվում, աղբանոցն արդեն լցված է:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Գրեթե ճիշտ է...
> Նրանց ավելի քաղաքակրթված լինելը հարաբերական հասկացողություն է: Կցանկանայի տեսնել, թե ինչ կլիներ այդ քաղաքակրթվածության հետ, եթե այն մի լուրջ փորձության ենթարկվեր, ինչպիսին ենթարկվում են հայերը վերջին դարի ընթացքում:


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ: Ինքս էլ միշտ ասել եմ, որ նույն օրինապահ գերմանացիներին բերենք տաս տարի կովկաս, հնարավոր է վերջին չեչենից էլ վայրենի դառնան: Անձամբ ճանաչում եմ Ղազախական տափաստաններում ու Տյան Շանի հովտում ապրող, 40-ականներին Ստալինի կողմից վերաբնակեցված բազմաթիվ գերմանացիների: Հավատացեք, ղազախից ու կիրգիզից շատ քիչ են տարբերվում: Միակ տարբերությունն այն է, որ բռի կերպով, մարդկանց կյանքի հաշվին խաբել դեռ չեն սովորել: Այդ պատճառով էլ շինարարական պատվերները հիմնականում նրանց են տալիս: Բայց դա էլ ժամանակի հարց է, մի 50 տարի էլ ու կսովորեն: 
Այնպես, որ իմ այն ենթադրությունը, որ անկախ մեր ներկա հոգեկառուցվածքից (էս ինչ էր) համակարգերի, ինստիտուտների նորմալ գործելու դեպքում, մենք էլ կդառնանք նորմալ ներվեգիացի: 




> Գրեթե ճիշտ է...
> Իսկ նրանց այդ թվացյալ քաղաքակրթության պատճառն էլ այն է, որ ինչպես ինքդ ասացիր, ընկեր, "Օդինի արդարություն" հասկացությունը իր որական ու իմաստային առումով շատ ավելի զիճում է "Արիական արդարություն" հասկացությունը, որը անգույն արյան տեսքով հոսում է, ամեն մի հայի երակներով, սակայն միանգամայն գունավոր հետևանքներ է ունենում:


Իսկ նորվեգիացիների արիացի ազգ չե՞ն: Արիացիներ հասկացությունը վերաբերում է բոլոր հնդեվրոպական ժողովուրդներին, եթե չեմ սխալվում:  "Օդինի արդարություն" հասկացությունն էլ պիտի բխած լինի "Արիական արդարությունից", այնքան որքան մեր "Աստծո արդարությունը":

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> Իսկ նորվեգիացիների արիացի ազգ չե՞ն: Արիացիներ հասկացությունը վերաբերում է բոլոր հնդեվրոպական ժողովուրդներին, եթե չեմ սխալվում:  "Օդինի արդարություն" հասկացությունն էլ պիտի բխած լինի "Արիական արդարությունից", այնքան որքան մեր "Աստծո արդարությունը":


Օդինի կուլտի հիմքում ընկած է այն գաղափարը, որ նրա հետևորդները պետք է զոհեն իրենց կյանքը հանուն Օդինի մղած մարտերում, որպեսզի դրանից հետո նրանց հոգիները արժանի հատուցում ստանան Վալհալայում (դրախտի նման մի բան է):
Ի տարբերության դրա, արիական կրոնը միայն մեկ անձի զոհողությունն է ենթադրում, որով էլ արդարացվում են բոլոր մնացածը: Ինչպես տեսնում ես, տարբերությունը գրեթե հակասական է: Վիկինգների դեպքում ունենք սեփական արդարությունը ապացուցելու համար սեփական կյանքը զոհելու սկզբունքը, իսկ արիացիների դեպքում ունենք ՄԵԿ ԶՈՀԻ արդյունքում բոլորին բաժին ընկած արդարությունը: Ինչպես ասում են, իմ կարծիքով խելացի, երկու անձնավորություններ... ԹՈՂ ՈՉ ՄԻ ԶՈՀ ՉՊԱՀԱՆՋՎԻ, ԻՆՁՆԻՑ ԲԱՑԻ....

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Օդինի կուլտի հիմքում ընկած է այն գաղափարը, որ նրա հետևորդները պետք է զոհեն իրենց կյանքը հանուն Օդինի մղած մարտերում, որպեսզի դրանից հետո նրանց հոգիները արժանի հատուցում ստանան Վալհալայում (դրախտի նման մի բան է):
> Ի տարբերության դրա, արիական կրոնը միայն մեկ անձի զոհողությունն է ենթադրում, որով էլ արդարացվում են բոլոր մնացածը: Ինչպես տեսնում ես, տարբերությունը գրեթե հակասական է: Վիկինգների դեպքում ունենք սեփական արդարությունը ապացուցելու համար սեփական կյանքը զոհելու սկզբունքը, իսկ արիացիների դեպքում ունենք ՄԵԿ ԶՈՀԻ արդյունքում բոլորին բաժին ընկած արդարությունը: Ինչպես ասում են, իմ կարծիքով խելացի, երկու անձնավորություններ... ԹՈՂ ՈՉ ՄԻ ԶՈՀ ՉՊԱՀԱՆՋՎԻ, ԻՆՁՆԻՑ ԲԱՑԻ....


Երևի այն քան էլ լավ չգրեցի մտքերս: 
Ես ի նկատի ունեի, որ Արիացի հասկացությունը նորվեգներին վերաբերում է այնքանով որքանով վերաբերում է հայերին, քանի որ արիացի են հնդեվրոպական լեզվաընտանիքին պատկանող բոլոր ժողովուրդները: 
Ու նույն Օդինի, Տորի, կամ Ֆրեյեի կուլտը ու վիկինգների կրոնական փիլիսոփայությունը պետք է որ առնչվի Արիական կրոնական պատկերացումների հետ այնքան, որքան առնչվում ենք մենք, ասենք նախաքրիստոնեկան ժամանակաշրանում: 
Բայց համա շեղվել ենք թեմայից. հեսա կարմիր քարտերը գալու են. 
Չեմ վիճում, բավականին դիլետանտ կարծիք եմ հայտնում.. քանի որ երբեք առանձնապես ուշադիր վիկինգներին ու նրանց պատմություն ու կրոնը չեմ ուսումնասիրել.. օրինակն էլ բերեցի ուղղակի ավելի պարզ մտքերս բացատրելու համար, որ բավականին վայրի նախնիներ ունեցող ժողովուրդը հիմա ամենաօրինապահ ազգերից մեկն է:

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> Բայց համա շեղվել ենք թեմայից. հեսա կարմիր քարտերը գալու են...


Չեմ կարծում, թե շատ ենք շեղվել թեմայից: Մենք իրականում քննարկում ենք "թող ոչ մի զոհ չպահանջվի ինձնից բացի" սկզբունքը, ինչը ուզես, թե չուզես, արդեն իսկ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի պատմական առաքելության մաս է կազմում: Իսկ այն, որ նորվեգացիները հայերի նման հավակնում են նույն արիական ազգի տարբեր ճյուղերը լինելուն, տվյալ պարագայում այնքան էլ էական չէ: Էականը այն է, թե այս երկու ազգերը ինչ են նախընտրել ժառանգել արիացիներից. օրենք, թե արդարություն?

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չեմ կարծում, թե շատ ենք շեղվել թեմայից: Մենք իրականում քննարկում ենք "թող ոչ մի զոհ չպահանջվի ինձնից բացի" սկզբունքը, ինչը ուզես, թե չուզես, արդեն իսկ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի պատմական առաքելության մաս է կազմում: Իսկ այն, որ նորվեգացիները հայերի նման հավակնում են նույն արիական ազգի տարբեր ճյուղերը լինելուն, տվյալ պարագայում այնքան էլ էական չէ: Էականը այն է, թե այս երկու ազգերը ինչ են նախընտրել ժառանգել արիացիներից. օրենք, թե արդարություն?


Փաստորեն, եթե պարզ ասեմ թե ես ինչպես եմ հասկացել քո մտքերը, ապա կարելի էամփոփել հետևայել կերպ "Մենք հետևում ենք արդարություն սկզբունքին ավելի շատ քան օրենք սկզբունքին, ի տարբերություն ասենք նորվեգների".. հետևապես, ԼՏՊ պատմական առաքելությունն է սկզբունքային փոփոխություն մտցնել մեր մտածելակերպում ու բացատրել, որ արադրության սկզբունքի վրա խարսխված ժամանակակից պետություն 21-րդ դարում ունենալ հնարավոր չէ, ու արդարության սկզբունքի հնարավոր տարընթերցումները (տարբեր իրավիճկաներում, տարբեր անհատներ նույն երևույթը կարող են համարել հավասարապես արդարացի կամ անարդարացի) հանգեցնելու նրան, ինչ մենք ունենք այսօր:

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> Փաստորեն, եթե պարզ ասեմ թե ես ինչպես եմ հասկացել քո մտքերը, ապա կարելի էամփոփել հետևայել կերպ "Մենք հետևում ենք արդարություն սկզբունքին ավելի շատ քան օրենք սկզբունքին, ի տարբերություն ասենք նորվեգների".. հետևապես, ԼՏՊ պատմական առաքելությունն է սկզբունքային փոփոխություն մտցնել մեր մտածելակերպում ու բացատրել, որ արադրության սկզբունքի վրա խարսխված ժամանակակից պետություն 21-րդ դարում ունենալ հնարավոր չէ, ու արդարության սկզբունքի հնարավոր տարընթերցումները (տարբեր իրավիճկաներում, տարբեր անհատներ նույն երևույթը կարող են համարել հավասարապես արդարացի կամ անարդարացի) հանգեցնելու նրան, ինչ մենք ունենք այսօր:


ԼՏՊ-ն ոչ միայն մտադրված չէ նման փոփոխություն մտցնել ու նման բան բացարտել, այլ ընդհակառակը նա իր առաքելությամբ իսկ արդեն ապացուցում է, որ արդարության սկզբունքը գործում է բոլոր դարերի պետություններում բոլոր անհատների պարագայում:
ԼՏՊ-ն ինքը ընտրակեղծիքներ կատարեց և իր մաշկի վրա զգաց ընտրակեղծքիների ամբողջ ծանրությունը: Նա ինքը ուժ գործադրեց իր ժողովրդի դեմ և այժմ ուժ են գործադրում իր ետևից գնացող ժողովրդի դեմ: Այստեղ գործում է արդարության սկզբունքը: Այն դրված է աշխարհարարման հիմքում և գոյություն ունի անկախ այն բանից, թե ինչպես են արդարությունը մեկնաբանում տարբեր անհատներ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ԼՏՊ-ն ոչ միայն մտադրված չէ նման փոփոխություն մտցնել ու նման բան բացարտել, այլ ընդհակառակը նա իր առաքելությամբ իսկ արդեն ապացուցում է, որ արդարության սկզբունքը գործում է բոլոր դարերի պետություններում բոլոր անհատների պարագայում:
> ԼՏՊ-ն ինքը ընտրակեղծիքներ կատարեց և իր մաշկի վրա զգաց ընտրակեղծքիների ամբողջ ծանրությունը: Նա ինքը ուժ գործադրեց իր ժողովրդի դեմ և այժմ ուժ են գործադրում իր ետևից գնացող ժողովրդի դեմ: Այստեղ գործում է արդարության սկզբունքը: Այն դրված է աշխարհարարման հիմքում և գոյություն ունի անկախ այն բանից, թե ինչպես են արդարությունը մեկնաբանում տարբեր անհատներ:


Լավ, ուրեմն լավ չէի հասկացել:
Հիմա կարելի՞ է եզրակացնել որ Արադրություն ու Օրենք հասկացությունները գենետիկորեն անհամատեղել են:

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
Կամ ես սենց մեկնաբանեմ. ԼՏՊ իր օրինակով փորձում է ապացուցել, որ արդարության սկզբունքին հետևելով ի վերջո կարելի է հանգել նրան, որ միայն Օրենքներին հետևելն է բերելու անվիճելի արդարության… վկան նրա առաջնորդած, միայն օրենքի շրջանակներում ու ոչ մի քայլ դուրս, շարժումն է:

Բայց էս արդեն սոփեստության ա նմանվում..

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> Լավ, ուրեմն լավ չէի հասկացել:
> Հիմա կարելի՞ է եզրակացնել որ Արադրություն ու Օրենք հասկացությունները գենետիկորեն անհամատեղել են:


Ճիշտ այդպես, ընկեր: Հիշում ես, թե երբ ի հայտ եկավ արդարությունը: (տեղը կոնկրետ չեմ հիշում բայց....) "Աբրահամը հավատաց Աստծուն և այդ հավատը նրան արդարություն համարվեց": Աբրահամը արդար համարվեց այն ժամանակ, երբ դեռ ոչ մի օրենք էլ չկար: Արդարությունը Աստծուց է, իսկ օրենքը` մեղքերից:

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց



> Կամ ես սենց մեկնաբանեմ. ԼՏՊ իր օրինակով փորձում է ապացուցել, որ արդարության սկզբունքին հետևելով ի վերջո կարելի է հանգել նրան, որ միայն Օրենքներին հետևելն է բերելու անվիճելի արդարության… վկան նրա առաջնորդած, միայն օրենքի շրջանակներում ու ոչ մի քայլ դուրս, շարժումն է:
> 
> Բայց էս արդեն սոփեստության ա նմանվում..


Օրենքներին հետևելը անվիճելի արդարության չի բերելու... միգուցե արդարադատության հանգեցնի ընդամենը: Արդարությունը Աստծուց է և ոչ թե օրենքից, իսկ Նա արդարացնում է արարքները, որոնք կարող են նույնիսկ կոնֆլիկիտի մեջ մտնել մարդկանց կողմից սահմանված օրենքների հետ:

Հ. Գ.
Այ հիմա մեր զրույցը սկսում է կրոնա-փիլիսոփայական դառնալ:

----------


## Racer

ԼՏՊ-ի պատմական առաքելությունը վաղուց պատմական ա, իսկ ներկայիս «գործիքի» խղճուկ «առաքելությունը» մարդկանց վստահությունը շահարկելու միջոցով հերթական անգամ իր կլիկին ու իր հովանավորներին ժողովրդին հարստահարելու հնարավորություն ընձեռնելն է, այսինքն՝ այն անձանց որոնք ներկայումս զրկված կամ սահմանափակված են ներկայիս իշխանությունների և նրանց հովանավորների նման զեխանալոււ հնարավորությունից:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ԼՏՊ-ի պատմական առաքելությունը վաղուց պատմական ա, իսկ ներկայիս «գործիքի» խղճուկ «առաքելությունը» մարդկանց վստահությունը շահարկելու միջոցով հերթական անգամ իր կլիկին ու իր հովանավորներին ժողովրդին հարստահարելու հնարավորություն ընձեռնելն է, այսինքն՝ այն անձանց որոնք ներկայումս զրկված կամ սահմանափակված են ներկայիս իշխանությունների և նրանց հովանավորների նման զեխանալոււ հնարավորությունից:


Ո՞վ կարա մի հատ էս գրածը թարգմանի:

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> Ո՞վ կարա մի հատ էս գրածը թարգմանի:


Ես կարող է սխալվեմ, որովհետև վերոհիիշյալ տեքստում ոչ միայն տարբեր լեզուների, այլ նաև տարբեր տրամաբանությունների առկայություն է նկատվում :Xeloq: , սակայն որքան հասկանում եմ Արշավորդը ակնարկում է երկու սույբեկների մասին, որոնցից մեկը նեղ շրջանակներին ծանոթ է "կլիկ" անվանումով, որոնք ներկա իշխանությունների պարագայում ոչ մի կերպ չեն կարողանում բնակության իրավունք ստանալ մեր երկրում և սպասում են Լևոնի իշխանության գալուն, որպեսզի սա օգնի իրենց այդ հարցում: 
Տեսքտում անորոշ պահեր դեռ կան և լեզվի տեսչությունն ու Պետռեգիստրը այժմ աշխատանքներ են տանում գրառման մեջ ամբողջական հստակեցում մտցնելու համար:

----------


## Racer

Պարզաբանություն`
կլիկ - clique => a small, exclusive group of friends or associates

Բնակության իրավունք ստանալու մասին ոչ մի խոսք ասված չէր: Ասածիս իմաստն աձն էր, որ հիմա և մեզ մոտ էլ դրսում կան բազմաթիվ:
Ընդունում եմ, նոր նկատեցի, որ հակասություն կա, ուստի ուղղեմ՝ «այն անձանց որոնք ներկայումս զրկված կամ սահմանափակված են ներկայիս իշխանությունների և նրանց հովանավորների նման զեխանալոււ հնարավորությունից:» վերաբերվում էր ԼՏՊ-ին և ԼՏՊ-ի այն հովանավորներին, մերձավորներին, համախոհներին, որոնք հիմա զրկված են կամ սահմանափակված են ժողովրդին ու երկիրը հարստահարելու հնարավորությունից:
Իսկ որ ներկայիս իշխանությունները զեխանում են՝ դրանում կարծում եմ ոչ-ոք չի կասկածում:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Պարզաբանություն`
> կլիկ - clique => a small, exclusive group of friends or associates
> 
> Բնակության իրավունք ստանալու մասին ոչ մի խոսք ասված չէր: Ասածիս իմաստն աձն էր, որ հիմա և մեզ մոտ էլ դրսում կան բազմաթիվ:
> Ընդունում եմ, նոր նկատեցի, որ հակասություն կա, ուստի ուղղեմ՝ «այն անձանց որոնք ներկայումս զրկված կամ սահմանափակված են ներկայիս իշխանությունների և նրանց հովանավորների նման զեխանալոււ հնարավորությունից:» վերաբերվում էր ԼՏՊ-ին և ԼՏՊ-ի այն հովանավորներին, մերձավորներին, համախոհներին, որոնք հիմա զրկված են կամ սահմանափակված են ժողովրդին ու երկիրը հարստահարելու հնարավորությունից:
> Իսկ որ ներկայիս իշխանությունները զեխանում են՝ դրանում կարծում եմ ոչ-ոք չի կասկածում:



քանի որ արդեն սկսել եք "վերասրբագրվել", կխնդրեի սրբագրել նաև "Իսկ որ ներկայիս իշխանությունները զեխանում են" բառակապակցության զեխանալ բայը, քանի որ այն նախ ժամանակավրեպ է, նրանց զեխացումը ավարտվել է դեռևս 5 տարի առաջ, իսկ այժմ նրանք Հայաստանը որպես պետություն քարտեզի վրայից ջնջելու ընթացքում են, շեշտեմ կամա կամ ակամա ջնջելու, իսկ տվյալ դեպքում հիմարությունը արդարացում չէ, այլ ծանրացուցիչ հանգամանք:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Պարզաբանություն`
> կլիկ - clique => a small, exclusive group of friends or associates
> 
> Բնակության իրավունք ստանալու մասին ոչ մի խոսք ասված չէր: Ասածիս իմաստն աձն էր, որ հիմա և մեզ մոտ էլ դրսում կան բազմաթիվ:
> Ընդունում եմ, նոր նկատեցի, որ հակասություն կա, ուստի ուղղեմ՝ «այն անձանց որոնք ներկայումս զրկված կամ սահմանափակված են ներկայիս իշխանությունների և նրանց հովանավորների նման զեխանալոււ հնարավորությունից:» վերաբերվում էր ԼՏՊ-ին և ԼՏՊ-ի այն հովանավորներին, մերձավորներին, համախոհներին, որոնք հիմա զրկված են կամ սահմանափակված են ժողովրդին ու երկիրը հարստահարելու հնարավորությունից:
> Իսկ որ ներկայիս իշխանությունները զեխանում են՝ դրանում կարծում եմ ոչ-ոք չի կասկածում:


Արշավորդ ջան, եթե դու այդ կլիկը ի նկատի ունես, ապա դա մաթեմատիկական տերմին է, գոնե անգլերենում: Ֆրանսերենում գուցե և ունի քո նշած իմաստը: Բայց խնայի մեզ, ու տենց բարդ-բարդ բաներ մի գրի: Թե չէ մի շնչով գրածդ նախադասությունը կարդալու համար չորս հոգի էլ խորհրդական էինք կանչել: 

Ոստիկան, իսկ լեզվի տեսչությունը զեխանալ բառի մասին ի՞նչ կարծիքի է:

----------


## Racer

> Արշավորդ ջան, եթե դու այդ կլիկը ի նկատի ունես, ապա դա մաթեմատիկական տերմին է, գոնե անգլերենում: Ֆրանսերենում գուցե և ունի քո նշած իմաստը: Բայց խնայի մեզ, ու տենց բարդ-բարդ բաներ մի գրի: Թե չէ մի շնչով գրածդ նախադասությունը կարդալու համար չորս հոգի էլ խորհրդական էինք կանչել:


Օգտագործվում է գրաֆների տեսությունում, բայց անգլերենում նաև իմ նշած իմաստն է արտահայտում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Օգտագործվում է գրաֆների տեսությունում, բայց անգլերենում նաև իմ նշած իմաստն է արտահայտում:


Համոզեցիր:

----------


## Racer

> քանի որ արդեն սկսել եք "վերասրբագրվել", կխնդրեի սրբագրել նաև "Իսկ որ ներկայիս իշխանությունները զեխանում են" բառակապակցության զեխանալ բայը, քանի որ այն նախ ժամանակավրեպ է, նրանց զեխացումը ավարտվել է դեռևս 5 տարի առաջ, իսկ այժմ նրանք Հայաստանը որպես պետություն քարտեզի վրայից ջնջելու ընթացքում են, շեշտեմ կամա կամ ակամա ջնջելու, իսկ տվյալ դեպքում հիմարությունը արդարացում չէ, այլ ծանրացուցիչ հանգամանք:


Արդեն չեմ սկսել, հնարավորության դեպքում աշխատում եմ ուղղել: Չեմ հասկանում ինչի էս կպել էտ զեխանալ բայից, բայց որ շատ էս ուզում, ասեմ՝ 5-տարի առաջ չեն սկսել այլ ավելի վաղ (ու ոչ առանց ԼՏՊ-ի) և առայժմ շարունակում են: Իսկ որ Հայաստանը կանգնել է քարտեզի վրայից ջնջվելու վտանգի առջև դա էլ է գալիս իրենց զեխ ապրելակերպից՝ փոխանակ նպաստեն երկրի հարստացմանը նպաստում են իրենց մարմինների հաստացմանը: Հա, հիմար են՝ խելքները չի հերիքում, բայց ավելի վատ ԼՏՊ-ի համար որ իրա խելքը էնքան ա հերիքում որ անխելքների հետ գլուխ ա դնում: Խոսքս պայքարի մեթոդներին ա վերաբերվում: Իսկ պատճառների մասին արդեն ասել եմ, նորից կկրկնեմ՝ սովածացել են՝ ու նորից ուզում են վերադարյնել իրենց համար երանելի ժամանակները հերթական անգամ ժողովրդի վստահությունը շահագործելով:
Մի կարծիր, որ ես չեմ ուզում իշխանափոխություն բայց նաև չեմ ուզում, որ ժուլիկները օգտվելով առիթից հերթական անգամ ժողովրդին խաբեն ու ծնկի բերեն:

----------


## Ambrosine

> ... չեմ ուզում, որ ժուլիկները օգտվելով առիթից հերթական անգամ ժողովրդին խաբեն ու ծնկի բերեն:


Էլ էս ժողովրդին խաբել, առավել ևս ծնկի բերել կլինի? :Wink:

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> Մի կարծիր, որ ես չեմ ուզում իշխանափոխություն բայց նաև չեմ ուզում, որ ժուլիկները օգտվելով առիթից հերթական անգամ ժողովրդին խաբեն ու ծնկի բերեն:


Ինչ լուծում ես առաջարկում, որպեսզի ոչ Հայաստանը ջնջվի քարտեզի վրայից, ոչ էլ նրա բնակիչները հերթական անգամ խաբվեն? (Իմ կարծիքով հստակ երևում է, թե գոնե այս երկու տարբերակներից որ մեկն է ավելի վատ)

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Իսկ որ Հայաստանը կանգնել է քարտեզի վրայից ջնջվելու վտանգի առջև դա էլ է գալիս իրենց զեխ ապրելակերպից՝ փոխանակ նպաստեն երկրի հարստացմանը նպաստում են իրենց *մարմինների հաստացմանը*: Հա, հիմար են՝ խելքները չի հերիքում, բայց ավելի վատ *ԼՏՊ-ի համար որ իրա խելքը էնքան ա հերիքում որ անխելքների հետ գլուխ ա դնում*: Խոսքս պայքարի մեթոդներին ա վերաբերվում: Իսկ պատճառների մասին արդեն ասել եմ, նորից կկրկնեմ՝ սովածացել են՝ ...


Ավտոարշավորդ ախպեր, չէի էլ կասկածում որ հնարավորության դեպքում ուղղում ես, գովելի է ու ընդօրինակելի, հարգանքներս:
ինձ համար շատ հաճելի է ձեր հետ բանավիճելը, մանավանդ երբ հասկանում եմ ինչի մասին է գրառումդ: Հիմա խոնարհաբար կխնդրեի նվաստիս բացատրել ինչ է նշանակում "մարմինների հարստացում" և "...բայց ավելի վատ *ԼՏՊ-ի համար որ իրա խելքը էնքան ա հերիքում որ անխելքների հետ գլուխ ա դնում*: " նախադասությունը, հետո էլ խնդրեի որ ասեիք թե պայքարի կոնկրետ որ մեթոդների հետ համամիտ չեք ու ինչ առաջարկություններ ունեք նոր պայքարի մեթոդների մասին: Եվս մեկ անգամ հայցելով Ձեր ներողամտությունը՝ կխնդրեի որ պարզաբանեք, եթե ԼՏՊ-ն ու իր ԿԼԻԿը(մանավանդ ու հատկապես այդ չարաբաստիկ Կլիկը) սովածացել են դրա համար են ուզում գալ իշխանության, ապա ինչի համար է պայքարում կուշտ ժողովուրդը՞
Շնորհակալություն

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ավտոարշավորդ ախպեր, չէի էլ կասկածում որ հնարավորության դեպքում ուղղում ես, գովելի է ու ընդօրինակելի, հարգանքներս:
> ինձ համար շատ հաճելի է ձեր հետ բանավիճելը, մանավանդ երբ հասկանում եմ ինչի մասին է գրառումդ: Հիմա խոնարհաբար կխնդրեի նվաստիս բացատրել ինչ է նշանակում "մարմինների հարստացում" և "...բայց ավելի վատ *ԼՏՊ-ի համար որ իրա խելքը էնքան ա հերիքում որ անխելքների հետ գլուխ ա դնում*: " նախադասությունը, հետո էլ խնդրեի որ ասեիք թե պայքարի կոնկրետ որ մեթոդների հետ համամիտ չեք ու ինչ առաջարկություններ ունեք նոր պայքարի մեթոդների մասին: Եվս մեկ անգամ հայցելով Ձեր ներողամտությունը՝ կխնդրեի որ պարզաբանեք, եթե ԼՏՊ-ն ու իր ԿԼԻԿը(մանավանդ ու հատկապես այդ չարաբաստիկ Կլիկը) սովածացել են դրա համար են ուզում գալ իշխանության, ապա ինչի համար է պայքարում կուշտ ժողովուրդը՞
> Շնորհակալություն


Հարգելի Մտահոգ, 

Արշավորդն ամենայն հավանականությամբ անգլախոս է. ներողամիտ լինենք մեր եղբոր նկատմամբ, հատկապես որ բավականին օգտակար ուսուցողական աշխատանք է իրականացնում:  

Ես նրա առաջադրանքից հետո, մոտ երեք ժամ մանրամասն ուսումնասիրել եմ Կլիկների վերաբերյալ առկա գրեթե ողջ գրականությունը:  Կլիկը դա ագրեսիվ վարքագծով, միշտ սոված, բրդոտ, մարդանման արարած է: Բնակվում է բացառապես հայկական լեռնաշխարհում: Հազվադեպ, որպես կանոն հանրահավաքների ժամանակ,  իջնում է մարդաբնակ վայրեր: Ունի խաբելու ու ծնկի բերելու բացառիկ ունակություն: Մուտացիայի ենթարկվելու հսկայական ներուժ ունի և արագ հարմարվում է կլիմայական և քաղաքական փոփոխություններին: Արագ կարող է կուսակցականանալ: Հանրահավաքային միջավայրում կարող է փոխել կերպարանքն ու նմանվել հանրահավաքին մասնակցող այլ մարդկանց: Արագ բազմանում է, ու կարող է հաշված  ժամերի ընթացքում լցնել հսկայական հրապարակ: 

Սարսափելի է:

----------


## Racer

> Հիմա խոնարհաբար կխնդրեի նվաստիս բացատրել ինչ է նշանակում "մարմինների հարստացում"


ՈՒշադիր կարդա, գրված է՝ «*մարմինների հաստացում* »




> և "...բայց ավելի վատ *ԼՏՊ-ի համար որ իրա խելքը էնքան ա հերիքում որ անխելքների հետ գլուխ ա դնում*: " նախադասությունը,


ՈՒրեմն՝
Ձեր արտահայտած _ «իսկ այժմ նրանք Հայաստանը որպես պետություն քարտեզի վրայից ջնջելու ընթացքում են, շեշտեմ կամա կամ ակամա ջնջելու, իսկ տվյալ դեպքում հիմարությունը արդարացում չէ, այլ ծանրացուցիչ հանգամանք:»_ մտքից կարելի է հետևություն անել, որ նրանք հիմար են, հետևաբար ԼՏՊ-ն պայքարում է հիմարների դեմ: Իսկ թե ինչու ա խելոք ԼՏՊ-ն գլուխ դնում հիմարների հետ, և ինչ տրամաբանական ու ադեկվատ ռեակցիայա ակնկալում  դա արդեն իր աձնական պրոբլեմն ա, Երևի իրեն այդպես ավելի ձեռնտու էր:



> հետո էլ խնդրեի որ ասեիք թե պայքարի կոնկրետ որ մեթոդների հետ համամիտ չեք ու ինչ առաջարկություններ ունեք նոր պայքարի մեթոդների մասին:


Ասեմ՝ խելոք ԼՏՊ-ն էնքան խելոք էր, որ միանգամից որոշեց, որ ավելի լավա հիմարների հետ պայքարի պիկետներով, միտինգներով և զանգվածային հոգեներգործության այլ կիրառական մեթոդներով: Ակնկալում էր ազնիվ ընտրություններ և ազնիվ հաղթական, թէ ոնց էր այդպիսի խելոք բաներ մտածել միայն իրեն է հայտնի: Երևի մոռացել էր թէ ում հետ գործ ունի և ինչի էն ընդունակ իր նախկին թիմակիցները: Հաստատ մոռացել էր նաև թէ ինչպես «դասավորեց» 96թ.-ի ընտրությունները:




> Եվս մեկ անգամ հայցելով Ձեր ներողամտությունը՝ կխնդրեի որ պարզաբանեք, եթե ԼՏՊ-ն ու իր ԿԼԻԿը(մանավանդ ու հատկապես այդ չարաբաստիկ Կլիկը) սովածացել են դրա համար են ուզում գալ իշխանության, ապա ինչի համար է պայքարում կուշտ ժողովուրդը՞


«կուշտ» ժողովուրդի մի մասը պայքարում ա «Լևոն նախագահ»-ի համար որ ՍՍ-ն ու իրա կլիկը (ընկերների, համախոհների ու մտերիմների ընտրյալ խումբը) չանցնեն, մյուս մասն էլ համոզված ա, որ ԼՏՊ-ն եկել ա ազգն ու պետությունը փրկի թաթար-մոնղոլական մաֆիոզ-կլանային ռեժիմից, մեկ այլ մասն էլ հույս ունի, որ «պատվավոր» Գործիքին իր իսկ հոժար կամքով օգտագործելով կկարողանան որևէ զգալի փոփոխություն մտցնել քաղաքական կյանքում և  իշխանական կառույցներում:




> Շնորհակալություն


Խնդրեմ

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Սարսափելի է:


Կարգին ուսումնասիրել էս, շնորհավորում եմ այդ աննախադեպ հաջողության կապակցությամբ:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ճիշտն ասած ես ԼՏՊ-ի պայքարի մեթոդը ողջունում եմ միանշանակ:

Սկսենք նրանից որ ռեժիմում հիմար մարդ չկա. կան սրիկաներ, խաբեբաներ, մարդասպաններ, գողեր, մոլորյալներ, բայց ոչ հիմարներ, այնպես որ ԼՏՊ-ն հիմարների հետ գլուխ չի դնում, նա շատ ավելի վտանգավոր խավի հետ է գլուխ դնում… Մեր քաղաքական դաշտում հիմարներ կան-Վազգեն Մանուկյան, Արշակ Սադոյան ես շատ գիտեմ...էլ Գեղամյաններ ու այդ տեսակի մանր մունր ինֆուզորիաներ… Կարապետիչը ոչ լուրջ բայց այնուամենայնիվ քաղաքական գործիչ է: 

ԼՏՊ-ն շատ լավ գիտի, որ միայն լեգիտիմ միջոցներով նա կարող է իրական իշխանություն ունենալ Հայաստանում և ավելնորդ լծակ չդնել ոչ Եվրոպայի և ոչ էլ մնացած երկրների ձեռքում և որ խնդիրը ոչ թե սոսկ իշխանափոխությունն է, այլ *Հայաստանը բերել օրինական, իրավական և ժողովրդավարական դաշտ*…Դա կարելի է անել *միայն* օրինական ճանապարհով… Ես համոզված եմ, որ եթե ԼՏՊ-ն ուզենար, ապա շատ հեշտությամբ կարող էր իշխանությունը ուժով գրավել…հավատացեք, նրա շուրջն այնքան ազդեցիկ և զենքի հետ վարվել իմացող ուժեր կան, որ առանց մեծ դժվարության էդ հաստավիզ "միլիցեքին" հեշտությամբ իրենց բները կքշեին, իսկ ոմանք էլ տեղնուտեղը "կկրոնափոխվեին": այսօր, երբ Հայլուրով հայտարարում են թե երկրապահները զենք են պահել և անկարգություններ կազմակերպել, ապա թող իմանան, որ եթե դա այդպես լիներ, ապա այսօր Հայլուրը լրիվ տարբեր բնույթի հաղորդումներ կհերարձակեր:

Ինչևէ, եթե ԼՏՊ-ն բռնությամբ գար իշխանության ապա ոչինչ չէր փոխվի…Նա մեծ տրամաչափի քաղաքական գործիչ է և դա մեզանից լավ է հասկանում…Հայաստանը ապագա չունի, եթե մենք մեր երկիրը ավտորիտար ռեժիմից չազատենք: Սա մեր ժողովրդի առաքելությունն է, իսկ ԼՏՊ-ն *գործիք* է

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ասեմ՝ խելոք ԼՏՊ-ն էնքան խելոք էր, որ միանգամից որոշեց, որ ավելի լավա հիմարների հետ պայքարի պիկետներով, միտինգներով և զանգվածային հոգեներգործության այլ կիրառական մեթոդներով: Ակնկալում էր ազնիվ ընտրություններ և ազնիվ հաղթական, թէ ոնց էր այդպիսի խելոք բաներ մտածել միայն իրեն է հայտնի: Երևի մոռացել էր թէ ում հետ գործ ունի և ինչի էն ընդունակ իր նախկին թիմակիցները: Հաստատ մոռացել էր նաև թէ ինչպես «դասավորեց» 96թ.-ի ընտրությունները:


Արշավորդ, հարցը հետևյալումն էր. 
Ենթադրենք ԼՏՊ ընտրել է պայքարի սխալ ու անարդյունավետ ձև: Ենթադրենք նրա հետևից գնացող բոլոր հոգեներգործվածները նույնպես սխալվել են, ու շարունակում են սխալվել: Որպես գործող ձևերին այլընտրանք, պայքարի ի՞նչ ձև եք առաջարկում:

----------


## Racer

> Արշավորդ, հարցը հետևյալումն էր. 
> Ենթադրենք ԼՏՊ ընտրել է պայքարի սխալ ու անարդյունավետ ձև: Ենթադրենք նրա հետևից գնացող բոլոր հոգեներգործվածները նույնպես սխալվել են, ու շարունակում են սխալվել: Որպես գործող ձևերին այլընտրանք, պայքարի ի՞նչ ձև եք առաջարկում:


Տիբուն, քեզ հասկանում եմ, ես էլ եմ դժգոհ մեր երկրում արդեն քանի տարի տիրող իրավիճակից: Բայց տվյալ պարագայում ԼՏՊ-ն ու իր կողմնակիցները սխալվեցին նրանում որ որ կկարողանան օրինական ձևով իրագործել իշխանափոխություն մի երկրում ուր ոչ օրենքն ա գործում ոչ մարդկայնությունը: Ոնց կարողացավ ԼՏՊ-ն բազմահազարավոր մարդկանց կյանքը վտանգի ենթարկել, որովհետև կարծում եմ գիտակցում էր, որ կարող են ժողովրդի հանդեպ բռնություն գործադրել ու նույնիսկ զենք կիրառել: Եթե ինքը ամեն ինչ «տակից» աներ, ում պետք ա՝ առներ, ում պետք ա՝ ծախեր, ապա արդյունքում, ասենք հեղաշրջում իրագործելով կգար իշխանության ու նորից նրա կողքին կլինեին ՍՍ-ից ու ՌՔ-ից զզված մարդիկ կամ: Առաջին տարբերակը հաստատ չանցավ իսկ երկրորդը ինքը չփորձեց: Եթե ենթադրենք ընտրակեղծիքները բացառվեին ու ինքը իրոք անցներ, ապա ժողովուրդը կիմանար որ ընտրությունների միջոցով կարող է իշխանափոխություն իրականացնել: Բայց դա տեղի չունեցավ թե նախագահական և թե դրան նախորդած պառլամենտական ընտրությունների ժամանակ (ինչպես նաև դրանց նախորդած ընտրություններում, բացառությամբ երբ ԼՏՊ-ն ընտրվեց 1-ին նախագահ): Այսինքն՝ ի սկազբանէ ակնհայտ էր որ հաստատ կեցծիքներ լինելու են ու հաստատ իշխող ռեժիմը փորձելւո է ամեն գնով պահել իր աթոռը: Հիմիկվա շարժման ու ԼՏՊ-ի գլխավոր պրոբլեմը այն է, որ իմ կարծիքով բացի ԼՏՊ-ական մասսայից (այսինքն՝ հակա-ՍՍ-ական, ԼՏՊ-ամետ և ԼՏՊ-ին որպես գործիք դիտարկող մասսան) կա նաև մեկ այլ մասսա (հակա-ԼՏՊ-ական + հակա-ՍՍ-ական) որե կարծում է , որ ԼՏՊ-ի նոր ռեժիմը ոչնչով չի տարբերվում (կամ չի տարբերվելու) ներկայիս գործող ռեժիմից:
Հարցի լուծումը ընդհանուր առմամբ տեսնում եմ նոր որակի ազգային գաղափարախոսության և արժեհամակարգի ձևավորման մեջ, որպեսզի երկրի իխանական, ուժային, օրենսդիր, կատարողական, մշակութային և այլ կառույցներում կարողանան գործել իրոք հայրենասեր, պատասխանատու և պրոֆեսիոնալ գործիչներ, և բացառվի տարբեր ժուլիկների, հեղինակությունների, զոռբաների, ստահակների իշխանական լծակներին հասնելու հնարավորությունը:
Ցավոք, չենք կարող անտեսել նաև մեր երկրի և մեր տարածաշրջանի հանդեպ այլ հզոր երկրների և միջազգային կառույցների ազդեցությունը:

Ցանկացած ոք ով ունի համապաասխան հնարավորություն կարող է պլանավորել և իրագործել հեղաշրջում  բայց դա կնաշանակի ուղիղ ճանապարհ դեպի մի նոր դիկտատուրա, դեպի մի նոր ռեժիմ:

----------


## սիսար

> Արշավորդ, հարցը հետևյալումն էր. 
> Ենթադրենք ԼՏՊ ընտրել է պայքարի սխալ ու անարդյունավետ ձև: Ենթադրենք նրա հետևից գնացող բոլոր հոգեներգործվածները նույնպես սխալվել են, ու շարունակում են սխալվել: Որպես գործող ձևերին այլընտրանք, պայքարի ի՞նչ ձև եք առաջարկում:


   Ախ՞ր   պայքար   հանուն   ինչի,   շնաձկանը   փոխարինել    ակուլաով,   երբ    պետք   է   հասկանաք,   որ    միջազգային   քաղաքական   դաշտում,   հայաստանի   նման   փոքրակշիռ    պետությունների   նախագահներին   ոչ   թե   ընտրում   են   այդ   երկրների   ընտրողները,   այլ   նախորոք   ընտրված   են   լինում   մեծ   քաղաքական   կշիռ   ունեցող   երկրների   կողմից,   հիմա   ինչքան   էլ   գոչեք   պայքար,   պայքար,   մինչեւ   վերջ...   ոչ   մի    բանի   չեք   հասնելու,   դեռ    ավելին...   շարունակելով   այդ   անիմաստ   պայքարը,    անկայունացնելով   երկրի   քաղաքական   իրավիճակը,   այն   դարցնելու   եք   ավելի   խոցելի,   եւ   այդ   պարագաում   շահելու   են   մեր   թշնամիները,  հետեվաբար   տուժելու   են     իշխանությունները   եւ  թե   ընդիմադիր   ուժերը,   արդյունքում   պետականությունը:  
   Մեր   հայրենիքում    դեռ   երկար   տարիներ,   չենք   ունենալու   արժանի   նախագահ,  եւ   կառավարություն,   քանի   դեռ      հայաստանում   ապրող   մարդկանց   մեջ   շարունակում   է   գործել,    նախկին   կարգերից   պահպանված   արատները   եւ   հոռի   ու   անտաշ   սովորություններ՝   թայֆայականությունից,   հովանավորչությունից,   կաշառակերությունից,   եւ   ամենագլխավորը՝   աթեիզմից,   մենք   դատապարտված    ենք    ընտրելու   չարյաց   փոքրագույնը:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> սիսար;870038]Ախ՞ր   պայքար   հանուն   ինչի,   շնաձկանը   փոխարինել    ակուլաով,   :


Կարծում եմ, բացի օրինական և խաղաղ ձևով պայքարի կան շաաատ աելի հեշտ ճանապարհներ մարդկանց համար, ովքեր ձգտում են իշխանության հանուն գռփելու, հիշեք հոկ. 27ը: Ու կարող էին օգտվել այդ ձևից, բայց ի տարբերություն մյուսների, սրանք չեն ուզում շարունակել իշխանափոխության տարբերակը, նախկին իշխանությունների Тупо վերացնելու միջոցով, այլ փորձում են մաքրել Հայաստանի վրայից հետամնաց, բռնապետական, տեռորիստական երկրի համբավը, որը ստացել ենք 27ի, մարտի 1ի և 96ի դեպքերի հետևանքով:

[QUOTE հայաստանի նման փոքրակշիռ պետությունների նախագահներին ոչ թե ընտրում են այդ երկրների ընտրողները, այլ նախորոք ընտրված են լինում մեծ քաղաքական կշիռ ունեցող երկրների կողմից:[/QUOTE]

Նախ, շաաատ ու շատ կասկածում եմ, որ այդպես է, եթե թեկնածուն չգնա համագործակցության օտարերկրյա պետոթյունների հետ օժանդակությոն ստանալու համար, ոչ ոք չի կարող նրան ուղակի նշանակի: Ոնց չեք հասկանում, որ հենց այն պատճառով մեզ շան տեղ չի դնում ամբողջ աշխարհը, որ տեսնում են, թե ինչպես է իշխանությունը տանջում ժողովրդին, իսկ եթե սեփական ժողովրդի զավակներն են նսեմացնում սեփական ժողովրդին, ուզում եք օտարերկրացին հարգի՞՞՞

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Տիբուն, քեզ հասկանում եմ, ես էլ եմ դժգոհ մեր երկրում արդեն քանի տարի տիրող իրավիճակից: *Բայց տվյալ պարագայում ԼՏՊ-ն ու իր կողմնակիցները սխալվեցին նրանում որ որ կկարողանան օրինական ձևով իրագործել իշխանափոխություն մի երկրում ուր ոչ օրենքն ա գործում ոչ մարդկայնությունը:* 
> .
> ..Ցանկացած ոք ով ունի համապաասխան հնարավորություն կարող է պլանավորել և իրագործել հեղաշրջում  բայց դա կնաշանակի ուղիղ ճանապարհ դեպի մի նոր դիկտատուրա, դեպի մի նոր ռեժիմ:





Արշավորդ, հակասում են գրածդ մտքերը, այսինքն դու Լևոնի մեղադրում ես նրանում որ սխալվեցին, եղան այնքան անիրատես որ հավատալով օրինական իշխանափոխությանը
չկատարեցին հեղաշրջում, ու ընտրելով խաղաղ պայքարի ձևը, վտանգեցին ժողովրդին: Նախ, դա սխալ մտածողություն է, մոտավորապես նման Նունե Եսայանի " մի հայտնվեք սխալ տեղում որ չմեռնեք" արտահայտության իմաստին, այսինքն սրանք նաղդ խփող են, մի բողոքեք որ չխփեն ձեզ, խաղաղ  ցույցեր չանեք, սրանք կսպանեն անմեղներին, եթե կարող եք ներքին հեղաշրջում արեք, սա էր գրածիդ իմաստը, որից հետո անմիջապես գրում ես կարմիրով նշված տողերը: Ինչ է դուրս գալիս, սրանք լավը չեն, բայց մի բողոքեք կզայրանան, կխփեն, Լևոնը պիտի ներքին հեղաշրջում աներ, առանց վտանգելով ժողովրդին, բայց դա էլ կբերի մի նոր դիկտատուրա: Վերջապես չասեցիր միտքդ, դու ինչ ես առաջարկում անել, նստել ու սպասել թե մի օր ով է ներքին հեղաշրջում անելու՞, թե ավելի չզայրացնել նաղդ խփողներին ու սպասել երկնային հրաշքի՞

----------


## Racer

> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> Արշավորդ, հակասում են գրածդ մտքերը, այսինքն դու Լևոնի մեղադրում ես նրանում որ սխալվեցին, եղան այնքան անիրատես որ հավատալով օրինական իշխանափոխությանը
> չկատարեցին հեղաշրջում, ու ընտրելով խաղաղ պայքարի ձևը, վտանգեցին ժողովրդին: Նախ, դա սխալ մտածողություն է, մոտավորապես նման Նունե Եսայանի " մի հայտնվեք սխալ տեղում որ չմեռնեք" արտահայտության իմաստին, այսինքն սրանք նաղդ խփող են, մի բողոքեք որ չխփեն ձեզ, խաղաղ  ցույցեր չանեք, սրանք կսպանեն անմեղներին, եթե կարող եք ներքին հեղաշրջում արեք, սա էր գրածիդ իմաստը, որից հետո անմիջապես գրում ես կարմիրով նշված տողերը: Ինչ է դուրս գալիս, սրանք լավը չեն, բայց մի բողոքեք կզայրանան, կխփեն, Լևոնը պիտի ներքին հեղաշրջում աներ, առանց վտանգելով ժողովրդին, բայց դա էլ կբերի մի նոր դիկտատուրա: Վերջապես չասեցիր միտքդ, դու ինչ ես առաջարկում անել, նստել ու սպասել թե մի օր ով է ներքին հեղաշրջում անելու՞, թե ավելի չզայրացնել նաղդ խփողներին ու սպասել երկնային հրաշքի՞


Հակասություն չկա, ի՞նչն ա սխալ, դիտարկել եմ երկու տարբերակ: 
(Ի դեպ՝  Նունե Եսայանի ոչ ասածն եմ լսում ոչ էլ երգածը)
Կամ ուժային հեղաշրջում (ամենայն հավանականությամբ ԼՏՊ-ն նման ռեսուրս ուներ) կամ էլ ազնիվ ընտրապայքար: ԼՏՊ-ն ընտրեց վերջին տարբերակը որն անհաջող էր: Միգուցե որ բոլոր ընդդիմությունների մի կողմ դնեին իրենց ամբիցիաները ու միավորվեին, ստեղծեին մի հզոր կոալիցիա ու հնարավոր է որ դա արդյունք տար քանի որ իշխանությունները հաստատ վախեցած էին: Բայց ԱԲ-ն ծախվեց, դաշնակներից ինչպես միշտ քյար չկար, մնացածն էլ շատ մանր ու խուճուճ էին: Հասարակության մեկ այլ ստվար զանգված էլ մնաց ձեռնպահ՝ համարելով որ ոչ ՍՍ-ից քյար կա ոչ էլ ԼՏՊ-ից կլինի: Իսկ թե ինչու հեղաշրժումը կբերի դիկտատուրա, որովհետև նախ պատմությունն է բազմիցս ցույց տվել և երկրորդը՝ հայ հասարակության ներկայիս գաղափարական արժեհամակարգը շատ լավ հնարավորություններ  է ընձեռնում տարբեր սրիկաներին վեր բարձրանալու դեպի իշխանական լծակներ կամ էլ ազդելու այդ լծակներին (կարծում եմ շատ լավ պատկերացնում էս թե ոնց և ովքեր): Ուստի դիկտատը իր դիրքերն ամրապնդելու համար անպայման պետք է ներգրավի իր համախոհներին և տարբեր միջոցներով ճնշի ընդդիմադիրներին: Հետևաբար միայն հասարակության մտածելակերպի, վարվելակերպի փոփոխությունը կբերի մի այնպիսի հասարակության որում կծնվեն կամ կստեղծվեն նոր լիդերներ: 
Այժմյան հաարակության որոշ մասը պատրաստ չէր ԼՏՊ-ի նման լիդերի ռեինկառնացիային: Իսկ մյուս մասը դա ընդունեց որպես հույս: Տվյալ սիտուացիայում 
արդյյունքի հասնելու առումով ԼՏՊ-ի ընտրած տարբերակն իրեն չարդարացրեց:

Ի՞նչ եմ առաջարկում: Առաջարկում եմ բոլոր ընդդիմադիրներին միավորվել, մի կողմ դնել իրենց բոլոր ամբիցիաները (պաշտոն, բիզնես և այլն) կազմել հստակ ու գործուն ծրագիր որը կբավարարի ազգի շահերին ոչ թե մի խումբ ժուլիկների, կգտնի կամ կպատրաստի իսկական՝ պատրաստված ու գիտակից մասնագետներ որոնք կկարողանան իրոք գտնել երկրի տնտեսությունը, կենսամակարդակը, գիտությունը, մշակույթը բարձրացնելու հնարավորություններ ու ամենակարևորը գործով կկարողանան ապացուցել ժոցովրդին որ իրենք են այն միակ քաղաքական ուժը ուրին կարող է ապավինել ժողովուրդը:
Բայց քանի դեռ հասարակության մեջ ամեն ին լուծվում ա գողական ռազբորկեքով, ծանոթով, կաշառքով, վախեցնելով ու ամենավատը՝ դրանց հանդուրժողականությամբ ու լռությամբ, ապա տվյալ հասարակությունը դատապարտված է տառապել:
Կարծում եմ օրինակներ բերել հարկավոր չի:

----------


## Kuk

> Ախ՞ր   պայքար   հանուն   ինչի,   շնաձկանը   փոխարինել    ակուլաով,   երբ    պետք   է   հասկանաք,   որ    միջազգային   քաղաքական   դաշտում,   հայաստանի   նման   փոքրակշիռ    պետությունների   նախագահներին   ոչ   թե   ընտրում   են   այդ   երկրների   ընտրողները,   այլ   նախորոք   ընտրված   են   լինում   մեծ   քաղաքական   կշիռ   ունեցող   երկրների   կողմից,   հիմա   ինչքան   էլ   գոչեք   պայքար,   պայքար,   մինչեւ   վերջ...   *ոչ   մի    բանի   չեք   հասնելու*,   դեռ    ավելին...   շարունակելով   այդ   անիմաստ   պայքարը,    անկայունացնելով   երկրի   քաղաքական   իրավիճակը,   այն   դարցնելու   եք   ավելի   խոցելի,   եւ   այդ   պարագաում   շահելու   են   մեր   թշնամիները,  հետեվաբար   տուժելու   են     իշխանությունները   եւ  թե   ընդիմադիր   ուժերը,   արդյունքում   պետականությունը:  
>    Մեր   հայրենիքում    դեռ   երկար   տարիներ,   չենք   ունենալու   արժանի   նախագահ,  եւ   կառավարություն,   քանի   դեռ      հայաստանում   ապրող   մարդկանց   մեջ   շարունակում   է   գործել,    նախկին   կարգերից   պահպանված   արատները   եւ   հոռի   ու   անտաշ   սովորություններ՝   թայֆայականությունից,   հովանավորչությունից,   կաշառակերությունից,   եւ   ամենագլխավորը՝   աթեիզմից,   մենք   դատապարտված    ենք    ընտրելու   չարյաց   փոքրագույնը:


Դու կարողա՞ Նաստրադամուսի հետ կապեր ունես. ինչ որ շուշուտ ես ապագայի հետ կապված հաստատ բաներ ասում, ինչը էնքան էլ հարգի բան չի: Սենց հարց քեզ էլի եմ տվել, չես կարողացել պատասխանել, նորից եմ տալիս. բա որ հասա՞ն ինչ որ բանի, ո՞նց ես էս գրառմանդ համար պատասխան տալու: Մենակ չասես դա իմ անձնական-սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն էր, որտև տենց բան նշված չի գրառմանդ մեջ: Դու ստեղ հստակ ասում ես. *ոչ   մի    բանի   չեք   հասնելու.*: Դու գոնե մոտավորապես պատկերացում ունե՞ս, թե նպատակը որն ա, որ ասում ես, թե ոչ մի բանի չեն հասնելու: Ասեմ, իմանաս, որ արդեն շատ բաների հասել են, նենց որ էս գրառումդ,ինչպես և գրառումներիցդ շատերը, մեղմ ասած, իրականությանը չեն համապատասխանում:

Էս կարմիրով նշածս հատվածը, ոնց որ հայլուրներով եմ լսել, կարողա՞ մեջբերում ես արել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տիբուն, քեզ հասկանում եմ, ես էլ եմ դժգոհ մեր երկրում արդեն քանի տարի տիրող իրավիճակից: Բայց տվյալ պարագայում ԼՏՊ-ն ու իր կողմնակիցները սխալվեցին նրանում որ որ կկարողանան օրինական ձևով իրագործել իշխանափոխություն մի երկրում ուր ոչ օրենքն ա գործում ոչ մարդկայնությունը: Ոնց կարողացավ ԼՏՊ-ն բազմահազարավոր մարդկանց կյանքը վտանգի ենթարկել, որովհետև կարծում եմ գիտակցում էր, որ կարող են ժողովրդի հանդեպ բռնություն գործադրել ու նույնիսկ զենք կիրառել: Եթե ինքը ամեն ինչ «տակից» աներ, ում պետք ա՝ առներ, ում պետք ա՝ ծախեր, ապա արդյունքում, ասենք հեղաշրջում իրագործելով կգար իշխանության ու նորից նրա կողքին կլինեին ՍՍ-ից ու ՌՔ-ից զզված մարդիկ կամ: Առաջին տարբերակը հաստատ չանցավ իսկ երկրորդը ինքը չփորձեց: Եթե ենթադրենք ընտրակեղծիքները բացառվեին ու ինքը իրոք անցներ, ապա ժողովուրդը կիմանար որ ընտրությունների միջոցով կարող է իշխանափոխություն իրականացնել: Բայց դա տեղի չունեցավ թե նախագահական և թե դրան նախորդած պառլամենտական ընտրությունների ժամանակ (ինչպես նաև դրանց նախորդած ընտրություններում, բացառությամբ երբ ԼՏՊ-ն ընտրվեց 1-ին նախագահ): Այսինքն՝ ի սկազբանէ ակնհայտ էր որ հաստատ կեցծիքներ լինելու են ու հաստատ իշխող ռեժիմը փորձելւո է ամեն գնով պահել իր աթոռը: Հիմիկվա շարժման ու ԼՏՊ-ի գլխավոր պրոբլեմը այն է, որ իմ կարծիքով բացի ԼՏՊ-ական մասսայից (այսինքն՝ հակա-ՍՍ-ական, ԼՏՊ-ամետ և ԼՏՊ-ին որպես գործիք դիտարկող մասսան) կա նաև մեկ այլ մասսա (հակա-ԼՏՊ-ական + հակա-ՍՍ-ական) որե կարծում է , որ ԼՏՊ-ի նոր ռեժիմը ոչնչով չի տարբերվում (կամ չի տարբերվելու) ներկայիս գործող ռեժիմից:
> Հարցի լուծումը ընդհանուր առմամբ տեսնում եմ նոր որակի ազգային գաղափարախոսության և արժեհամակարգի ձևավորման մեջ, որպեսզի երկրի իխանական, ուժային, օրենսդիր, կատարողական, մշակութային և այլ կառույցներում կարողանան գործել իրոք հայրենասեր, պատասխանատու և պրոֆեսիոնալ գործիչներ, և բացառվի տարբեր ժուլիկների, հեղինակությունների, զոռբաների, ստահակների իշխանական լծակներին հասնելու հնարավորությունը:
> Ցավոք, չենք կարող անտեսել նաև մեր երկրի և մեր տարածաշրջանի հանդեպ այլ հզոր երկրների և միջազգային կառույցների ազդեցությունը:
> 
> Ցանկացած ոք ով ունի համապաասխան հնարավորություն կարող է պլանավորել և իրագործել հեղաշրջում  բայց դա կնաշանակի ուղիղ ճանապարհ դեպի մի նոր դիկտատուրա, դեպի մի նոր ռեժիմ:


Արշավորդ ջան, քո թույտվությամբ մի հատ ամփոփեմ, թե ինչ հասկացա ես քո ասածից.
1. Դու դեմ ես ներկա համակարգին ու կարծում ես որ այն անպայման պետք է փոխվի:
2. Դեմ ես որ այդ փոփոխությունն իրականացվի ԼՏՊ միջոցով
3. Կարծում ես, որ կա մի երրոդ ուժ որը կարող է այդ փոփոխություններ իրականացնել ու մեզ ազատել համ ներկա համակարգից համ էլ ԼՏՊ-ից
4. Կարծում ես, որ կարիք կա նոր տիպի ազգային գաղափարախոսության: 

Ճի՞շտ եմ հասկացել:

Եթե այո, ապա.
1. Այպես կոչված երրոդ ուժը, այդ ոչ ԼՏՊ-ական ու ոչ ՍՍ-ական զանգվածը, պիտի հստակ ուրվագծվի: Այսինքն մենք պիտի կոնկրետ տեսնենք թե ո՞վ է այդ ուժը, ովքե՞ր են այն մարդիկ որոնք կանգնած այդ ուժի ավանգարդում, ի՞նչ են կոնկրետ նրանք ցանկանում - ներկայացված կոնկրետ ծրագրային դրույթենրով ու ելույթներով, այնպես ինչպես դա արեց ԼՏՊ-ն, օրինակի համար :

2. Խնդիրը, քո ասած "ընդհանուր առմամբ, տակից, կամաց-կամաց" տարբերակով չի լուծվում: "Ընդհանուր առմամբ" տիպի առաջարկությունները ընդհանրական պրոկլամացիաներ են: Այդքան սպասված փոփոխությունները տեղի են ունենում կոնկրետ քաղաքական գործընթացների արդյունքում, որոնք կոչվում են ընտրություններ: Հիմա, այդ "ընդհանուր առմամբ" փոփոխությունները քաղաքական գործընթացից դուրս հասկացություններ են: Իսկ այդ երրոդ ուժը, կամ հակա-ԼՏՊ, ու հակա-ՍՍ մասսան, ինչպես դու ես ասում, քաղաքական կոնկրետ գործընթացներին չի մասնկացել, կամ մեզ իր մասին չի տեղեկացրել: Կարճ ասած, փաստացի այն գոյություն չունի: 

Չես հավատ, որ անձամբ ես, քեզ բավականին լավ հասկանում եմ, թե ինչ ես ուզում հոգւոտ խորքում: Բայց, ընկեր, քո ցանկությունները շատ ընդհանրական են, ու չեն տեղավորվում քաղաքական գործընթացի տրամաբանության շրջանակներում: Ես էլ եմ ուզում հնից հեռու, լրիվ նոր, լրիվ մաքուր, ազգային վեհ գաղափարներով օծված ինչ-որ հայրենասերներ տեսնել, որոնք անշահախնդիր ծառայում են հայրենիքին: Բայց ուր են նրանք, ապեր, ինչի չեն երևում: 

Ամփոփեմ, Արշավորդ ջան, ունենք այն ինչ ունենք: ՄԻ կողմից ՍՍ + ներկա համակարգ (անգրագիտություն, թալան, կոռուպցիա, մեռած արտաքին քաղաքականություն, մարդու իրավունքների ոտնահարում և այլն), մյուս կողմից ԼՏՊ + ոչ այնքան հաճելի հիշողություններ (թալան, կոռուպցիա, հաղթանակած պատերազմ, մութ, ցուրտ), բայց գրագիտություն, աշխարհայացք, լայն մտահորիզոն, ու արտաքին քաղաքականության հստակ ընկալում: ԸՆՏՐԻ՛Ր:

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> Ասեմ, իմանաս, որ արդեն շատ բաների հասել են, նենց որ էս գրառումդ,ինչպես և գրառումներիցդ շատերը, մեղմ ասած, իրականությանը չեն համապատասխանում:


Էս երկու տողը իմ երբևէ կարդացած լավագույն գրառում/պատասխանների TOP 5-ի մեջ է մտնում:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Հակասություն չկա, ի՞նչն ա սխալ, դիտարկել եմ երկու տարբերակ: 
> (Ի դեպ՝  Նունե Եսայանի ոչ ասածն եմ լսում ոչ էլ երգածը)
> Կամ ուժային հեղաշրջում (ամենայն հավանականությամբ ԼՏՊ-ն նման ռեսուրս ուներ) կամ էլ ազնիվ ընտրապայքար: ԼՏՊ-ն ընտրեց վերջին տարբերակը որն անհաջող էր: Միգուցե որ բոլոր ընդդիմությունների մի կողմ դնեին իրենց ամբիցիաները ու միավորվեին, ստեղծեին մի հզոր կոալիցիա ու հնարավոր է որ դա արդյունք տար քանի որ իշխանությունները հաստատ վախեցած էին: Բայց ԱԲ-ն ծախվեց, դաշնակներից ինչպես միշտ քյար չկար, մնացածն էլ շատ մանր ու խուճուճ էին: Հասարակության մեկ այլ ստվար զանգված էլ մնաց ձեռնպահ՝ համարելով որ ոչ ՍՍ-ից քյար կա ոչ էլ ԼՏՊ-ից կլինի: Իսկ թե ինչու հեղաշրժումը կբերի դիկտատուրա, որովհետև նախ պատմությունն է բազմիցս ցույց տվել և երկրորդը՝ հայ հասարակության ներկայիս գաղափարական արժեհամակարգը շատ լավ հնարավորություններ  է ընձեռնում տարբեր սրիկաներին վեր բարձրանալու դեպի իշխանական լծակներ կամ էլ ազդելու այդ լծակներին (կարծում եմ շատ լավ պատկերացնում էս թե ոնց և ովքեր): Ուստի դիկտատը իր դիրքերն ամրապնդելու համար անպայման պետք է ներգրավի իր համախոհներին և տարբեր միջոցներով ճնշի ընդդիմադիրներին: Հետևաբար միայն հասարակության մտածելակերպի, վարվելակերպի փոփոխությունը կբերի մի այնպիսի հասարակության որում կծնվեն կամ կստեղծվեն նոր լիդերներ: 
> Այժմյան հաարակության որոշ մասը պատրաստ չէր ԼՏՊ-ի նման լիդերի ռեինկառնացիային: Իսկ մյուս մասը դա ընդունեց որպես հույս: Տվյալ սիտուացիայում 
> արդյյունքի հասնելու առումով ԼՏՊ-ի ընտրած տարբերակն իրեն չարդարացրեց:
> 
> Ի՞նչ եմ առաջարկում: Առաջարկում եմ բոլոր ընդդիմադիրներին միավորվել, մի կողմ դնել իրենց բոլոր ամբիցիաները (պաշտոն, բիզնես և այլն) կազմել հստակ ու գործուն ծրագիր որը կբավարարի ազգի շահերին ոչ թե մի խումբ ժուլիկների, կգտնի կամ կպատրաստի իսկական՝ պատրաստված ու գիտակից մասնագետներ որոնք կկարողանան իրոք գտնել երկրի տնտեսությունը, կենսամակարդակը, գիտությունը, մշակույթը բարձրացնելու հնարավորություններ ու ամենակարևորը գործով կկարողանան ապացուցել ժոցովրդին որ իրենք են այն միակ քաղաքական ուժը ուրին կարող է ապավինել ժողովուրդը:
> Բայց քանի դեռ հասարակության մեջ ամեն ին լուծվում ա գողական ռազբորկեքով, ծանոթով, կաշառքով, վախեցնելով ու ամենավատը՝ դրանց հանդուրժողականությամբ ու լռությամբ, ապա տվյալ հասարակությունը դատապարտված է տառապել:
> Կարծում եմ օրինակներ բերել հարկավոր չի:


1.Երբեք ՀՀ-ում չի եղել այսպիսի ընդդիմություն`երկրի շահերի համար միասնացած:Համաձայն եմ,որ նրանց շարքերում կան տարբեր ժամանակներում իրենց պատեհապաշտ լինելը ցուցադրած քաղաքական գործիչներ,սակայն նրանց քանակը այնքան էլ շատ չէ,բացի այդ նրանք հիմնական լիդերների շարքերում չեն:
2.Ընդդիմության շուրջ համախմբված ժողովրդի հիմնական մասը քաղաքացիական բարձր գիտակցությամբ ՀՀ քաղաքացինեն են,որոնց մի ստվար հատվածը երիտասարդներն են:Իսկ նրանց մասնակից լինելը շարժմանը հաղորդում է լրացուցիչ էներգիա եւ *շարունակականություն*:Այսպիսի ընդդիմություն ՀՀ-ում երբեւիցե չի եղել`1998;2003;2007:
3.Կարծում եմ,անձերի հարցը այստեղ մղվում է երկրորդ պլան/չնայած ԼՏՊ-ին համեմատել սրանց հետ`մեղք է/:Ես չեմ տեսել մինչ այժմ մարդկանց,որոնք իրականում մտահոգված են իրենց երկրի ճակատագրով եւ չեն հարում ԼՏՊ-ի ղեկավարած շարժմանը,եթե այդպիսիք եղել են,ապա ընտրություններից եւ հատկապես մարտի 1-ից հետո փոխել են իրենց հայացքները:
4.ԼՏՊ-ի ընտրած տարբերակի իրեն արդարացնելու կամ չարդարացնելու մասին խոսելը,կարծում եմ,վաղ է,որովհետեւ շարժումն իրականում չի ընկրկել:Հակառակը`այն ավելի հզորանում եւ *հասունանում է* :Կարող եմ ապացուցել...
5.Շարժման հաղթանակի դեպքում մեր ազգին անհրաժեշտ կլինի երկարատեւ ռեաբիլիտացիա...հասարակությունում առկա ոչ նորմալ,ցածր,անորակ միջանձնային հարաբերությունները սովետական Հայաստանում,օրինակ,չեն եղել/կամ քիչ են եղել/:Արի ու տես որ մեր պետությունը հիմա չի էլ փորձում վերացնել ախպերական հարաբերությունները:Հակառակը`հիմնականում հեռուստատեսության միջոցով ավելի է պրոպագանդում եւ խթանում է նմանատիպ ցածրարժեք հասարակության վերջնական ձեւավորումը:Այնպես,որ այս ամենի դեմն առնելը այնքան էլ դժվար չէ:Կարող եմ ասել`ինչու?
Ապագայից եք վախենում?

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ախ՞ր   պայքար   հանուն   ինչի,   շնաձկանը   փոխարինել    ակուլաով,   երբ    պետք   է   հասկանաք,   որ    միջազգային   քաղաքական   դաշտում,   հայաստանի   նման   փոքրակշիռ    պետությունների   նախագահներին   ոչ   թե   ընտրում   են   այդ   երկրների   ընտրողները,   այլ   նախորոք   ընտրված   են   լինում   մեծ   քաղաքական   կշիռ   ունեցող   երկրների   կողմից,   հիմա   ինչքան   էլ   գոչեք   պայքար,   պայքար,   մինչեւ   վերջ...   ոչ   մի    բանի   չեք   հասնելու,   դեռ    ավելին...   շարունակելով   այդ   անիմաստ   պայքարը,    անկայունացնելով   երկրի   քաղաքական   իրավիճակը,   այն   դարցնելու   եք   ավելի   խոցելի,   եւ   այդ   պարագաում   շահելու   են   մեր   թշնամիները,  հետեվաբար   տուժելու   են     իշխանությունները   եւ  թե   ընդիմադիր   ուժերը,   արդյունքում   պետականությունը:


Փաստորեն ընտրություններ կազմակերպելն ու անցկացնելը դա ժամանակի ու միջոցների վատնում է: Մի գուցե ընդհանրապես բոլորիս ազատենք այդ հիմար միջոցառմանը հինգ տարին մեկ մասնակցելուց ու Սահմանադրորեն ամրագրենք մեծ պետությունների մեր երկրում նախագահ նշանակելու իրավունքը: Կարող ենք կոնկրետ նշել թե որ երկրներին ենք այդ իրավունքը տալիս: Կոմպլիմենտարիզմից չշեղվելու համար կարելի է նաև որոշակի հերթականություն սահմանել, ԱՄՆ-Ռուսաստան-Ֆրանսիա-Գերմանիա-Մեծ Բրիտանիա: Ի՞նչ կարծիքի ես Թուրքիային էլ ներգրավելու մասին: Մեծ քաղաքական կշիռ ունեցող երկիր է, գոնե տածարաշրջանում:  Առաջարկում եմ մեծ երկրների վրա ժամանակային սահմանափակումներ չդնել: Այսինքն Սահմանադրության մեջ չամրագրել, թե որքան ժամանակը մեկ պետք է նախագահը նշանակվի: Երբ ուզում են թող նշանակեն: Բայց եթե ասենք Ռուսաստանը մի անգամ նշանակեց, արդեն նրա հերթն անցավ, հաջորդ անգամ Ֆրանսիան պիտի նշանակի: Մեկ էլ տեսար Ֆրանսիայի մտքով անցավ Ռուսաստանի ֆավորիտ ՀՀ նախագահ Վիտալի Չուռբանովին Մագադանից, երկու շաբաթ հետո փոխարնել բոլորիս կողմից սրված ֆուտբոլիստ Զինեդին Զիդանով:  

Հիմա, քո գրածից ենթադրում եմ, որ երկրի վիճակը չապակայունացնելու համար, պետք է շարունակել մեծ երկրների կողմից մեր երկրում նախագահ նշանակելու ավանդական պրակտիկան ու ոչ մի դեպքում նույնիսկ չմտածել Հայաստանում նորմալ ընտրություններ կազմակերպելու ուղղությամբ: Ընդհանրապես նորմալ ընտրություններ կազմակերպելն ու մեծամասնության վստահությունը ստացած լեգիտիմ նախագահը դա լուրջ վտանգ են մեր պետականություն համար ու ապակայունացման հսկայական ներուժ ունեն:

Քո գրածից ենթադրում եմ նաև, որ մեր թշնամիները անհամբեր սպասում են, որ մենք Հայաստանում գոնե մեկ անգամ ընտրենք նախագահ (այսինք նախագահը չնշանակվի մեծ երկրների կոմից), որ ինչ-որ կոնկրետ շահ ստանան դրանից: Կարևոր չէ թե ինչ շահ է դա – կարող է լինել ինչպես ֆինանսական, այնպես էլ բարոյական: Ամենայն հավանականությամբ եթե նախագահը ընտրվի Հայաստանի բնակչության կողմից ու չնշանակվի ասենք ԱՄՆ կոմից, ապա ԱՄՆ հիասթափված մեր հիմարությունից` իր ներդրումները կուղղի Ադրբեջան կամ Թուրքիա (սրանք են մեր թշնամիները չէ՞), ու նրանք կշահեն: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ Ադրբեջանը լուրջ բարոյական հաղթանակ կարձանագրի այն դեպքում, եթե մեր երկրի նախագահը չնշանակվի Ռուսաստանի կողմից, այլ ընտրվի մեր կողմից: Դա կապացուցի, որ Ադրբեջանը Ռուսաստանի համար մեզանից ավելի կարևոր ու վստահելի դաշնակից է մեր տարածաշրջանում:  

Այսպիսով, մենք պետք է այնպես անենք որ հանկարծ իշխանություններն ու ընդդիմադիր ուժերը ոչ մի դեպքում չտուժեն, քանի որ իշնաթյուն ու ընդդիմությունը միասին հենց պետականությունն են: Այնպիսի հասկացությունները, ինչպիսիք են արդյունավետ պետական ինստիտուտներն ու նորմալ քաղաքական գործընթացները, պետականության հետ կապ չունեն: Պետականությունը դա հենց ինքն է երջանիկ, ազատ գործող ու չքննադատվող իշխանությունը և նույնքան երջանիկ, ԱԺ-ում նստած ու կոալիցիայի մաս կազմող ընդդիմությունը: Պահենք ու փայփայենք նրանց, թքենք ամեն տեսակի ընտրությունների, մարդու իրավունքների, հիմնարար ազատությունների և արդյունավետ պետական ինստիտուտների վրա:


Սիսար, եթե կոնկրետ ես` լևոնականս, ու իմ նման շատերը, զբաղված ենք երազախաբությամբ, ապա երազախաբությամբ չզբաղվածները մազոխիստներ են ու մտավոր օնանիստներ: Մի երկու անգամ զբաղվի երազախաբությամբ, տես ինչ կայֆա…

----------


## Սաքուլ

ՈՒԿՐԱԻՆԱՑԻ ՀԵՂԱՓՈԽԱԿԱՆ ՊՈՏԵԽԻՆԸ Լ.ՏԵՐ-ՊԵՏՐՈՍՅԱՆԻ ՈՒՍՈՒՑԻՉ

Դատելով ամենից, Լ.Տեր¬Պետրոսյանը չի հանդարտվելու եւ պատրաստվում է հեղափոխական գործընթացի երկրորդ փուլին:
Մասնավորապես, մեր տեղեկություններով, մայիսի 26¬ին Լ.Տեր¬Պետրոսյանն իր առանձնատանը ընդունելություն է կազմակերպել ոմն Դմիտրի Պոտեխինի պատվին: Այդ անունը ոչինչ չի ասում հայ հասարակությանը, սակայն սույն անձնավորությունը Լ.Տեր¬Պետրոսյանի ու նրա կողմնակիցների համար այս օրերին ընկալվում է որպես «քաղաքական փրկօղակ»: Չէ՞ որ հենց այս ուկրաինացի երիտասարդն է ուղղորդելու Լ.Տեր¬Պետրոսյանի թիմին, հարստացնելով վերջինիս մարտավարական «զինանոցը»: Իսկ ով է Դ.Պոտեխինը եւ ինչու է նրա մասնակցությամբ հանդիպումը այդչափ կարեւորվել: 
Դ.Պոտեխինը Ուկրաինայի «նարնջագույն» հեղափոխության առանցքային գաղափարախոսներից եւ համակարգողներից մեկն է, այսպես կոչված, «Եվրոպական ռազմավարության խումբ» վերլուծական կենտրոնի ղեկավարը, «կՏՐՈ» շարժման առաջնորդը, որը սերբական «ԿՑտՏՐ» կազմակերպության ղեկավարների հետ մեկտեղ եղել է վրացական «Կմարայի» ստեղծման խորհրդատուներից մեկը: 
Ուկրաինայի «նարնջագույն» հեղափոխության գլխավոր դերակատարներից, քաղաքական այն խմբի ղեկավարներից մեկը, որի միջոցով Ուկրաինան արագ քայլերով ընթանում է դեպի ՆԱՏՕ:
Այժմ եկել է Հայաստան, որպեսզի Լ.Տեր¬Պետրոսյանին հրահանգավորի, թե ինչպես է պետք երիտասարդության ուղեղները լվանալ եւ փաստացի 10-20 հոգուց կազմված նույն մարդկանցից ստեղծել 3-4 երիտասարդական խմբեր՝ ըստ իրենց ՙ«երիտասարդական շարժումներ» տարբեր անվանումներով. «Սկսել ա....» «Հիմա»,  ՙ«Վերկաց», «Մենք» եւ այլն, որոնք սնկի նման պետք է բազմանան:
Հարկ է նշել, որ քաղաքական «ինստրուկտաժ» ստանալու նպատակով ԱՄՆ մեկնելուց առաջ ս.թ. մայիսի 10-12¬ը Լ.Տեր¬Պետրոսյանի ներկայացուցիչ Դավիթ Շահնազարյանը այցելել է Վրաստան եւ այնտեղ հեղափոխության տարածքային գրասենյակներից մեկում կարեւոր հանդիպում է ունեցել «Սորոսի» հիմնադրամի ֆինանսավորմամբ գործող, վրացական հեղափոխության առանցքային գործիչներից Իվլիանի Խաինդրավայի, Նուգզար Գոգորիշվիլու, Գեորգի Խուցիշվիլու, Վախթանգ Կոլբայայի, Առնոլդ Ստեփանյանի եւ ամենակարեւորը` Ուկրաինայից ժամանած Դմիտրի Պոտեխինի եւ նրա օգնական՝ Ալեքսանդրա Դելեմենչուկի հետ: 
Մեր տեղեկություններով, մայիսի 10¬ին Թբիլիսիում տեղի ունեցած այդ հանդիպման ընթացքում որոշում է կայացվել, որ Դ.Պոտեխինը եւ նրա ղեկավարած խումբը պետք է Հայաստանի վերաբերյալ համապատասխան զեկույց ներկայացնեն «գունավոր հեղափոխությունների կենտրոնին» ու ստանան այնտեղից ցուցումներ գործողությունների նոր փուլ Հայաստանում սկսելու վերաբերյալ: 
Այդ հանդիպումից հետո Դ.Շահնազարյանը վերադարձել է Հայաստան, իրազեկել արդյունքների մասին Տեր¬Պետրոսյանին: Վերջինիս հրահանգով Դ.Շահնազարյանը միմյանց հետ կապել է Լ.Զուրաբյանին եւ Դ.Պոտեխինին: Դ.Պոտեխինը Թբիլիսիից մեկնել է Ուկրաինա, համապատասխան զեկույցներից հետո Վարշավայի գունավոր հեղափոխությունների կենտրոնից նրան հանձնարարվել է մեկնել Հայաստան եւ սկսել գործընթացը:
Մայիսի 25¬ին Դ.Պոտեխինը եւ նրա օգնական Ալեքսանդրա Դելեմենչուկը Կիեւից մեկնել են Թբիլիսի և «Սորոսի» հիմնադրամից սնվող «Բազմազգ Վրաստան» կազմակերպության ղեկավար Առնոլդ Ստեփանյանի միջոցով կապվել Լ.Տեր¬Պետրոսյանի ներկայացուցիչ Լ.Զուրաբյանի հետ: 
Մեկ օր անց, մայիսի 26¬ին, ուկրաինական հեղափոխության առաջամարտիկները ժամանել են Հայաստան: Մեր տեղեկություններով, Երեւանում նրանք նախ հանդիպել են Լ.Զուրաբյանին, Արման Մուսինյանին եւ գլխավորը՝ 3 ժամանոց առանձնազրույց ունեցել Լ.Տեր¬Պետրոսյանի հետ, վերջինիս առանձնատանը: 
Նույն օրը, գաղտնի հանդիպումից հետո, ուկրաինացի հյուրերը մգեցված ապակիներով մեքենայով հատել են հայ¬վրացական սահմանը եւ վերադարձել Թբիլիսի: 
Այցը ունեցել է ընդգծված գործնական, պրագմատիկ բնույթ: Թե ի՞նչ պայմանավորվածություններ են ձեռք բերվել Լ.Տեր¬Պետրոսյան¬Դ.Պոտեխին հանդիպման ընթացքում, հայտնի չէ նույնիսկ Լ.Տեր¬Պետրոսյանի մերձավոր անձանց: Սակայն մեզ հասած տեղեկություններով, կարելի է պատկերացում կազմել, թե ինչպիսի առաջնահերթություն է սահմանել Դիմա Պոտեխինը հայկական ընդդիմության համար: Այն է՝ իրավապահներին եւ իշխանություններին պարբերաբար թուլացնելու նպատակով, մարդկային փոքրաթիվ խմբերով ակցիաների անցկացում հասարակությանը հուզող բոլոր խնդիրների վերաբերյալ:
Օրինակ, օրվա ընթացքում 25-30 հոգիանոց խմբերը պետք է զգեստավորվեն եւ անցկացնեն 3 ակցիա. Sms հաղորդագրություններով պայմանավորվեն մետրոյի մարդաշատ կայարաններից մեկի մոտ, հագնեն բանտարկյալի հագուստներ եւ 1 ժամվա ընթացքում միասին վանկարկեն՝ «մենք բողոքում ենք գործող նախագահի դեմ, մենք մեզ զգում ենք բանտարկյալներ, մեր հայրենիքը դարձել է բանտ» եւ այլն: 
Նույն խումբը նույն օրվա ընթացքում սպիտակ վերնաշապիկներով անցկացնում է բնապահպանական ակցիա, մեկ ուրիշ վայրում այլ հագուստով թոշակների բարձրացման պահանջով ակցիա եւ այլն: Այս խորհրդատվությունների փաթեթի մի մասը ուկրաինական¬վրացական ուսուցիչները Լ.Տեր¬Պետրոսյանի թիմին փոխանցել են դեռեւս փետրվարի կեսերին, եւ դա որպես հիմք միանգամից կիրառության մեջ է դրվել: 
Ցանկացած քաղաքացի, առավել եւս լրագրող, Լ.Տեր¬Պետրոսյանի կողմնակիցների գործողություններին երկու օր հետեւելուց հետո կհասկանա, որ նրանք կատարում են հենց օտարերկրյա ուսուցիչների հրահանգները: Իսկ առաջիկայում դրանք դառնալու են ավելի տարաբնույթ եւ ագրեսիվ, ավելանալու է դրանց ֆինանսավորումը, որպեսզի դառնան պերամանենտ: Ահա թե ինչու էր Հայաստան ժամանել ուկրաինական նարնջագույն հեղափոխության կնքահայրերից մեկը:
Լ.Տեր¬Պետրոսյանի թիմին հորդորվել է հիմնել 70-100 այդպիսի 25-30 հոգիանոց խմբեր: Սա քաղտեխնոլոգների «ինստրուկցիաների» փոքրիկ մասն է միայն: Հիմնական շարքը պետք է անցկացվի հունիս¬օգոստոս ամիսներին, իսկ սեպտեմբերին ակնկալվում է արդյունքը հեղափոխական իրավիճակի տեսքով: 
Ավելացնենք նաեւ, որ Դ.Պոտեխինի այցից անմիջապես հետո, Լ.Տեր¬Պետրոսյանի հանձնարարությամբ, չնախատեսված երկօրյա այցով Մոսկվա է գործուղվել Լ.Զուրաբյանը: Մեր տվյալներով, Մոսկվայում նա հանդիպել է Դ.Պոտեխինի երաշխավորած մարդկանց, որոնք պետք է կազմակերպեն ֆինանսական անհրաժեշտ հոսքերը Հայաստան:
*Վերլուծելով Լ.Տեր¬Պետրոսյանի եւ նրա հովանավորների գործողությունները՝ կարելի է աներկբա փաստել. Արեւմուտքի եւ հրեա¬մասոնական լոբբիի դրածո Լ.Տեր¬Պետրոսյանի միջոցով Հայաստանում փորձ է արվում երրորդ երկրի միջոցով (տվյալ դեպքում՝ Ուկրաինա) շարունակել, հասունացնել եւ վերջնարդյունքի հասցնել գունավոր հեղափոխության գործընթացը, որը սկսվել էր 2007թ. սեպտեմբերին, սակայն առաջին փուլում ձախողվեց:* 
Վստահաբար կարելի է ասել, որ ձախողվելու է նաեւ երկրորդ փուլում, ուղղակի այս ամբողջի ընթացքում տուժելու են բոլորը, իսկ երկիրը մի ժամանակահատված կրելու է ՙգունավոր հեղափոխությունների՝ անցկացման չհաջողված փորձերի վնասները:

ՎՐԵԺ ԱՀԱՐՈՆՅԱՆ

----------


## Վիշապ

> …*Վերլուծելով Լ.Տեր¬Պետրոսյանի եւ նրա հովանավորների գործողությունները՝ կարելի է աներկբա փաստել. Արեւմուտքի եւ հրեա¬մասոնական լոբբիի դրածո Լ.Տեր¬Պետրոսյանի միջոցով Հայաստանում փորձ է արվում երրորդ երկրի միջոցով (տվյալ դեպքում՝ Ուկրաինա) շարունակել, հասունացնել եւ վերջնարդյունքի հասցնել գունավոր հեղափոխության գործընթացը, որը սկսվել էր 2007թ. սեպտեմբերին, սակայն առաջին փուլում ձախողվեց:* 
> Վստահաբար կարելի է ասել, որ ձախողվելու է նաեւ երկրորդ փուլում, ուղղակի այս ամբողջի ընթացքում տուժելու են բոլորը, իսկ երկիրը մի ժամանակահատված կրելու է ՙգունավոր հեղափոխությունների՝ անցկացման չհաջողված փորձերի վնասները:
> 
> ՎՐԵԺ ԱՀԱՐՈՆՅԱՆ


Դիցուք այս տեսությունը հալած յուղի տեղ ես ընդունեցի, սակայն չհասկացա գունավոր հեղափոխությունն ի՞նքն է վնասում երկրին, թե՞ հեղինակը վախենում է, որ այս անգամ էլի չի ստացվելու ու ձախողումն է վնասելու երկրին։ Մինչև հեղինակի վերջին հոռետեսական մտքին հասնելը, թվում է թե նույն հեղինակի խոսքերով, գունավոր հեղափոխությունը թեպետ դրսի օժանդակությամբ է կատարվում, բայց միայն դրական միտումներ ունի, այսինքն պայքար հանուն արդարության ու օրինականության… :Think:  Դեմագոգիայի հոտ եմ առնում, իմա՝ զգուշացեք, գունավոր հեղափոխություն է, այն էլ հրեամասոնական… այս երգը վաղուց ենք լսել, պտտվիր կառուսել, պտտվիր…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ՈՒԿՐԱԻՆԱՑԻ ՀԵՂԱՓՈԽԱԿԱՆ ՊՈՏԵԽԻՆԸ Լ.ՏԵՐ-ՊԵՏՐՈՍՅԱՆԻ ՈՒՍՈՒՑԻՉ
> 
> Դատելով ամենից, Լ.Տեր¬Պետրոսյանը չի հանդարտվելու եւ պատրաստվում է հեղափոխական գործընթացի երկրորդ փուլին…
> 
> 
> ՎՐԵԺ ԱՀԱՐՈՆՅԱՆ


Սաքուլ ջան, Հայաստանում ոչ հեղափոխություն կար, ոչ էլ գույն…ՌՔ հեղափոխությունը սարքեց իր ձեռքով, իր ձեռքով էլ *ներկեց կարնիր*…OK?

Եթե խոսում եք ԼՏՊ-ի կապի մասին օտար գործակալությունների հետ ապա մի մոռացեք մեր "ազգային" կոչված կուսակցություններին ՌԱԿ/ՀՌԱԿ և ՀՅԴ մասնավորապես, որոնց ակունքներն ու ֆինանսավորումները անթաքույց գալիս են արտասահմանից ընդհուպ մինչև "բյուրոյի" անդամները…եթե լավ հիշեք դրանք միասին ժողով արեցին Հայաստանում *Սփուռքին ընկերնուն հետ միասին*…ձեր մտքով չանցա՞վ ինչի համար են եկել…Չլինի՞ եկել էին ազգային հարցեր լուծելու…Ազգ կոչված թերթի խմբագիր ընկեր Ավետիքի *"սիրավեպը"* ՍՍ-ի հետ հեռուստատեսությամբ միայն հիացմունք կարող է առաջացնել դրանց պնակալեզության նկատմամբ…Էլ չեմ ասում ընկեր Հրանտի հետընտրական մարգարեությունները ու հայտնությունները (ի դեպ սա էլ է "սփյուրքահայ"), որը համեմվեց ԵԱՀԿ-ի "փայլուն" գնահատականով. սարն էլ եթե ավելացնեն ՍՍ-ի սիրավեպը բրիտանական մամուլի հետ և Պուտին/Մեդվեդևի նկատմամբ մեր "նախագահի" անպատասխան սերը, ապա պատկերը հստակ է, թե ով որտեղից է "նշանակված" . ցակայն այս ամենի մեջ ցավալին այն է, որ սատարելով հանդերձ սրանք ՍՍ-ին նույնիսկ մարդու տեղ չեն դնում… ոչ շնորհավորել, ոչ ինագուրացիային գալ, ոչ էլ կանչել: Այ այս տեսակի low budget հախագահ ու կառավարություն ենք ձեռք բերել և եթե ԼՏՊ-ն դրսից ֆինանսավորվեր, ապա ոչ մի տեսակի հեղափոխություն էլ պետք չէր լինի, ոչ էլ այդ ձեր ասած այդ հեղափոխական կոնսուլտացիաները…ԼՏՊ-ն այդ փողով ՍՍ-ն իր ողջ կառավարության հետ *կառներ/կկաշառեր* ու հետո էլ կծախեր/կվաճառեր նույն ԵԱՀԿ-ին…հավատացեք սա չափազանցություն չէ, սրանք Մեղրին էին պատրաստ ծախելու (իմիջայլոց եթե Մինսկի խումբը մի տարբերակ մշակում է ապա նա նախնական համաձայնություն ստանում է կողմերից…նրանք հենց այնպես տարբերակներ չեն մշակում խելքից դուրս)

Որպեսզի գրառումս պատկերավոր լինի ահա մի քանի հանճարեղ քաղաքական գործիչներ մեր կառավարական ներկապնակից.

----------


## Artgeo

> Հարկ է նշել, որ քաղաքական «ինստրուկտաժ» ստանալու նպատակով ԱՄՆ մեկնելուց առաջ ս.թ. մայիսի 10-12¬ը Լ.Տեր¬Պետրոսյանի ներկայացուցիչ Դավիթ Շահնազարյանը այցելել է Վրաստան եւ այնտեղ հեղափոխության տարածքային գրասենյակներից մեկում կարեւոր հանդիպում է ունեցել «Սորոսի» հիմնադրամի ֆինանսավորմամբ գործող, վրացական հեղափոխության առանցքային գործիչներից *Իվլիանի Խաինդրավայի, Նուգզար Գոգորիշվիլու, Գեորգի Խուցիշվիլու, Վախթանգ Կոլբայայի, Առնոլդ Ստեփանյանի* եւ ամենակարեւորը` Ուկրաինայից ժամանած Դմիտրի Պոտեխինի եւ նրա օգնական՝ Ալեքսանդրա Դելեմենչուկի հետ:


 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 
Ինչ-ինչ, բայց Վրաստանի քաղաքական գործիչներին լավ եմ ճանաչում:  :Smile:  Ոնց գցում-բռնում եմ, հոդվածը դաշնակցական հայացքների տեր մարդու գրչի գործ է: Առաջին հերթին *Ա. Ստեփանյանի* անունը ինձ դրդում է այդպես մտածել: Այս մարդը երբևէ որևէ մասնակցություն չի ունեցել Վարդերի հեղափոխությանը, ավելին այսօր ընդդիմադիր Նոր աջեր կուսակցության ակտիվ անդամ է և դաշնակների «աչքի փուշ» հանդիսացող «Բազմազգ Վրաստան» հկ-ի համանախագահ (կամ անդամ, հաստատ չեմ հիշում): Իսկ այն, որ այս հկ-ն դաշնակների աչքի փուշն է, կարելի է համոզվել Վրաստանի դաշնակների միության կայքէջում http://armenia.ge այդտեղ բավականին շատ են նրա հասցեին գրված (երբեմն միգուցե հիմնավոր) թարախոտ հոդվածները:
Իվլիանե Խաինդրավան ի՞նչ էր արել  :Shok:   :LOL:  Էս մարդը միավորված ընդդիմության դեմքերից ա  :Think:  Վրաստանում մի ժամանակ Սահակաշվիլու կողմից հետապնդվող և լրտեսության մեջ մեղադրվող Գոգա Խաինդարվայի եղբայրն է: 



> Նույն օրը, գաղտնի հանդիպումից հետո, ուկրաինացի հյուրերը մգեցված ապակիներով մեքենայով հատել են հայ¬վրացական սահմանը եւ վերադարձել Թբիլիսի:
> Այցը ունեցել է ընդգծված գործնական, պրագմատիկ բնույթ: Թե ի՞նչ պայմանավորվածություններ են ձեռք բերվել


Իմ արև վերջն ա  :LOL:  :LOL:  Հոդված թխելուց էլ լավ չեն  :LOL:  
Կարճ ասած էլի շարունակում են խղճուկ «հարձակումները» Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի վրա: Ե՞րբ պտի հասկանան, որ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի իմիջը սենց թե նենց վաղուց փչացած ա: Շարժման մասնակիցների ճնշող մեծամասնությունը Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի անձին բացասական է վերաբերվում, բայց դա չի խանգարում նրանց շարժման մասնակից լինել: Զարմանում եմ, լրիվ լուրջ: Ցանկացած հոդված ուղղված Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի անձի դեմ ԱՆԻՄԱՍՏ Է: Մի՞թե այդքան հիմար են, որ այս պարզ ճշմարտությունը մինչև հիմա չեն հասկանում  :Think:  Մարդիկ Սերժին չեն ընդունում ու նրա դեմ գնալու են ՄԻՆՉև ՎԵՐՋ: Ընդ որում արդարացնելով ՑԱՆԿԱՑԱԾ ՄԻՋՈՑ: Սխալը Լևոնի մեջ չէ, սխալը ՁԵՐ ՄԵՋ է պարոնայք:

----------


## Ambrosine

*Խուցիշվիլի*ն էլ ա հայ, չէ?

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> ...ուկրաինական¬վրացական ուսուցիչները Լ.Տեր¬Պետրոսյանի թիմին փոխանցել են դեռեւս փետրվարի կեսերին...


Կարծում եմ` ուսուցիչ բառը այստեղ տեղին չէ. Լևոնի պես հեղափոխականին հաստատ ուսուցիչ պետք չի

----------


## Աբելյան

բոլոր նրանց համար, ովքեր ուզում են իմանան, ինչի էին հին իշխանությունները հիմիկվա իշխանություններից վատը
բոլոր նրանց համար, ում հետաքրքրում ա ԼՏՊ-ի շրջապատի ջհուդամասսոնական ծագումը
բոլոր նրանց համար, ովքեր իրանց երեխեքի անունը կյանքում Լևոն չեն դնի
բոլոր նրանց համար, ովքեր 96 թիվը համարում են 13-ի կամ 666-ի նման "չար" թիվ
ու վերջապես՝ բոլոր նրանց համար, ովքեր աղոթում են մեր պարտության համար

նայեք, կիմանաք ձեր բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանները.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hweD-afPCkQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abmnoX-xTAg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lC8_pg5_Ug
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bgSoJDEMF0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVAah0_Q6DQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAR_Ddj_XX0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUYx2rJDNrM
սա էլ նայեք (եթե ուզում եք, էն մեկն էլ նայեք որպես հումոր, բայց ծայրահեղ դեպքում)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=As1RTnzA-FY
խեղճ երեխեքին բռնի կերպով բերել են հանրահավաքի, հետո էլ ասում են Սերժ Սարգսյանը մարդկանց ստիպում ա գան
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCwoG3Hsxr0
96 թիվ, 96 թիվ...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AY2-D4CX6Tc

նայեք, մենակ թե մեզ հանգիստ թողեք

----------


## Kuk

ՏԵՐ-ՊԵՏՐՈՍՅԱՆԸ ՄԵԿՆԵԼ Է ՖՐԱՆՍԻԱ
*[11:08] 08 Հունիսի, 2008*

Հունիսի 8-ին Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հինգօրյա աշխատանքայն այցով մեկնել է Ֆրանսիա: 
Այդ մասին *«Ա1+»-*ին տեղեկացրեց Արման Մուսիանյանը:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> ՏԵՐ-ՊԵՏՐՈՍՅԱՆԸ ՄԵԿՆԵԼ Է ՖՐԱՆՍԻԱ
> *[11:08] 08 Հունիսի, 2008*
> 
> Հունիսի 8-ին Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հինգօրյա աշխատանքայն այցով մեկնել է Ֆրանսիա: 
> Այդ մասին *«Ա1+»-*ին տեղեկացրեց Արման Մուսիանյանը:


Հետաքրքրիրա ինչ "աշխատանքային" այցա....  :Think:

----------


## Kuk

*«ՏԵՐ-ՊԵՏՐՈՍՅԱՆԸ ԻՄԱՍՏՈՒՆ ԱՌԱՋՆՈՐԴ Է»*



«Քանի դեռ մենք չենք դավաճանել մեր սկզբունքներին, մենք անպարտելի ենք: Իսկ դուք` վանատուրցիներդ, առաջինն ապացուցեցիք, որ պատրաստ եք շարունակել պայքարը նույնիսկ ծայրահեղ միջոցներով` հացադուլի միջոցով»,- այսօր Հրազդանի Վանատուր գյուղի բնակիչների հետ հանդիպման ընթացքում հայտարարեց Շուշիի առանձնակի գումարտակի հրամանատար Ժիրայր Սեֆիլյանը: Վանատուրցիները Սեֆիլյանից պահանջում էին կոնկրետ օր նշել, թե երբ է հեռանալու գործող վարչախումբը: 

«Դա կախված է մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրիցս: Ամենակարեւորն այն է, որ մեր առաջնորդը` Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, իմաստուն մարդ է, եւ մենք պարտավոր ենք նրա կողքին լինել եւ նրան սատարել` հանուն մեր երեխաների ապագայի»,- ասաց Սեֆիլյանը: Վանատուրցի հադուլավորները Սեֆիլյանին հայտնեցին, որ 5 օր առաջ սկսած հացադուլն այսօր դադարեցրել են եւ հունիսի 15-ին պատրաստվում են հացադուլը շարունակել Երեւանում կամ Եռաբլուրում, կամ Հյուսիսային պողոտայում կամ էլ Ազատության հրապարակում. «Տեղը դեռ չենք որոշել: Բայց մի բան հստակ է` մենք հացադուլը կսկսենք հունիսի 15-ին եւ կշարունակենք մինչեւ հունիսի 20-ը, իսկ հունիսի 20-ին առաջինը մենք կմտնենք Ազատության հրապարակ: Տեսնենք, թե ի՞նչ են անելու իշխանությունները, այս անգամ ի՞նչ զենք եւ զինամթերք են մեր դեմ կիրառելու»,- ասաց հաշմանդամ ազատամարտիկ Արշավիր Բոզինյանը: 

Հաշմանդամ ազատամարտիկը համաձայն է Սեֆիլյանի այն տեսակետի հետ, որ հացադուլը, որպես պայքարի միջոց իրեն չի արդարացնում, սակայն նշեց. «Մեր հացադուլը մի բան ապացուցեց, որ մենք արդեն 3 ամիս է` ապրում ենք առանց երկրի նախագահի եւ այլ պետական մարմինների ղեկավարների: Մեր հացադուլը ապացուցեց նրանց չգոյությունը, եւ մեր սփյուռքն էլ համոզվեց դրանում»: 

Արշավիր Բոզինյանի կարծիքով` եթե երկրի ներսում գործող վարչախումբը բռնանում է սեփական ժողովրդի նկատմամբ, ապա սփյուռքին խաբում է. «Մեր պատմությունը ցույց տվեց, որ Տիգրան Մեծից հետո միակ ղեկավարը, որի ընթացքում մենք կարողացել ենք հող ազատել, դա Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն է: Այսօր ես միայն նրան եմ վստահում եւ գտնում եմ, որ միայն նա կարող է մեզ վերադարձնել մեր անկախությունն ու ազատությունը: Պատահական չէ, որ այսօր մենք` բոլոր ազատամարտիկներս, այդ թվում Ժիրայր Սեֆիլյանը, համխմբվել ենք Տեր-Պետրոսյանի շուրջ: Դա նշանակում է, որ մեր երկրի ապագան մեզ համար վեր է ամեն ինչից»: 

Ժիրայր Սեֆիլյանն այսօր այցելեց նաեւ անազատության մեջ գտնվող Սասուն Միքայելյանի տուն, զրուցեց նրա ընտանիքի անդամների հետ: Սասուն Միքայելյանի ընտանիքի անդամներին մտահոգում էր, թե ինչ կարգավիճակում է Սեֆիլյանը պատրաստվում ապրել Հայաստանում` չունենալով ՀՀ քաղաքացու անձնագիր: «Իմ ժողովուրդն ինձ իր վերաբերմունքով շնորհել է ՀՀ քաղաքացիություն: Ես իշխանությունների կողմից տրվող անձնագրի կարիք չունեմ»,- ասաց Սեֆիլյանը: «Պայքար, պայքար մինչեւ վերջ» վանկարկումներով վանատուրցիները ճանապարհեցին Սեֆիլյանին` հույս հայտնելով, որ հաջորդ անգամ Վանատուրում նրան անձամբ կընդունի Սասուն Միքայելյանը: 

Ի դեպ, վանատուրցիներին այսօր խիստ զայրացրել էր Աժ-ի կողմից Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանին բարձր թոշակ սահմանելը: «Ինչի՞ համար են նրան բարձր թոշակ տալիս, ժողովրդին թալանելո՞ւ, ծեծելու ու ջարդելո՞ւ, թե՞ սպանելու համար: Թող այնքան թոշակ տան, որքան սովորական տարեց թոշակառուն է ստանում, որ հասկանա, թե ինչ երկիր է ստեղծել: Քոչարյանի տեղը ուշ թե շուտ բանտում է»,- ասաց վանատուրցի Անահիտ Սահակյանը: 


ԿԱ ՄԵԿ ՆՊԱՏԱԿ ԵՎ ՓՈԽՎՍՏԱՀՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 


«Այսօր մեր բոլորիս նպատակը մեկն է` հաստատել մեր պետականությունը, մեր անկախությունը: Ես վստահ եմ, որ եթե մեր առաջնորդը Տեր-Պետրոսյանը չլիներ, մեր կորուստներն ու վնասները ավելի մեծ կլինեին: Իշխանությունների նման քաղաքականության դեպքում` Տեր-Պետրոսյանի շնորհիվ մեր վնասները նվազագույն են եղել: Այդ հարցում մեր բախտը բերել է»,- այսօր ՀՀՇ վարչության մոտ հացադուլավորներին այցելության ընթացում ասաց Ժիրայր Սեֆիլյանը: Նրա կարծիքով երկրում ստեղծված իրավիճակը իսկապես շատ բարդ է, քանի որ Համազգային շարժման անդամները գործում են օրենքի դաշտում, իսկ իշխանությունները այդ դաշտից դուրս են: «Մենք հետաքրքիր օրեր ենք ապրում նաեւ գաղափարական դաշտում: Այսօր մեր նպատակները մեզ մերձեցնում են: Այսօր միայն մեր նպատակների շուրջ համախմբումը մեզ հնարավորություն կտա երկիրը դուրս բերել այս իրավիճակից եւ ազատվել վարչախմբից»: ՀՀՇ վարչությունում ներկա Համազգային շարժման անդամները Սեֆիլյանի հետ զրույցում նշեցին, որ ամենակարեւորն այն է, որ այսօր փոխադարձ վստահություն կա Տեր-Պետրոսյանի շուրջ համախմբվածների միջեւ: 

Ա1+

----------


## Kuk

> ՈՒԿՐԱԻՆԱՑԻ ՀԵՂԱՓՈԽԱԿԱՆ ՊՈՏԵԽԻՆԸ Լ.ՏԵՐ-ՊԵՏՐՈՍՅԱՆԻ ՈՒՍՈՒՑԻՉ
> 
> ...........................
> 
> ՎՐԵԺ ԱՀԱՐՈՆՅԱՆ


Տեսնես որտեղից է հայթհայթվել այս դատարկ հոդվածը, ով է դրա հեղինակը՝ Քեն Ահարոնյանը:






> Այն է՝ իրավապահներին եւ իշխանություններին պարբերաբար թուլացնելու նպատակով, մարդկային փոքրաթիվ խմբերով ակցիաների անցկացում հասարակությանը հուզող բոլոր խնդիրների վերաբերյալ:


Ինչպես հասարակությունը չի լռում, երբ իրեն թալանում են, ջարդում են, ոտնահարում են իր իրավունքները, այլ չարամտորեն ակցիաներ է անում՝ իշխանություններին հիշեցնելով իրեն հուզող հարցերը: Մի՞թե չի հասկանում, որ այդքանով նա դրսի ուժերի միջոցներով քայքայում է Հայոց պետականության հիմքերը:

----------


## սիսար

> Սաքուլ ջան, Հայաստանում ոչ հեղափոխություն կար, ոչ էլ գույն…ՌՔ հեղափոխությունը սարքեց իր ձեռքով, իր ձեռքով էլ *ներկեց կարնիր*…OK?
> 
> Եթե խոսում եք ԼՏՊ-ի կապի մասին օտար գործակալությունների հետ ապա մի մոռացեք մեր "ազգային" կոչված կուսակցություններին ՌԱԿ/ՀՌԱԿ և ՀՅԴ մասնավորապես, որոնց ակունքներն ու ֆինանսավորումները անթաքույց գալիս են արտասահմանից ընդհուպ մինչև "բյուրոյի" անդամները…եթե լավ հիշեք դրանք միասին ժողով արեցին Հայաստանում *Սփուռքին ընկերնուն հետ միասին*…ձեր մտքով չանցա՞վ ինչի համար են եկել…Չլինի՞ եկել էին ազգային հարցեր լուծելու…Ազգ կոչված թերթի խմբագիր ընկեր Ավետիքի *"սիրավեպը"* ՍՍ-ի հետ հեռուստատեսությամբ միայն հիացմունք կարող է առաջացնել դրանց պնակալեզության նկատմամբ…Էլ չեմ ասում ընկեր Հրանտի հետընտրական մարգարեությունները ու հայտնությունները (ի դեպ սա էլ է "սփյուրքահայ"), որը համեմվեց ԵԱՀԿ-ի "փայլուն" գնահատականով. սարն էլ եթե ավելացնեն ՍՍ-ի սիրավեպը բրիտանական մամուլի հետ և Պուտին/Մեդվեդևի նկատմամբ մեր "նախագահի" անպատասխան սերը, ապա պատկերը հստակ է, թե ով որտեղից է "նշանակված" . ցակայն այս ամենի մեջ ցավալին այն է, որ սատարելով հանդերձ սրանք ՍՍ-ին նույնիսկ մարդու տեղ չեն դնում… ոչ շնորհավորել, ոչ ինագուրացիային գալ, ոչ էլ կանչել: Այ այս տեսակի low budget հախագահ ու կառավարություն ենք ձեռք բերել և եթե ԼՏՊ-ն դրսից ֆինանսավորվեր, ապա ոչ մի տեսակի հեղափոխություն էլ պետք չէր լինի, ոչ էլ այդ ձեր ասած այդ հեղափոխական կոնսուլտացիաները…ԼՏՊ-ն այդ փողով ՍՍ-ն իր ողջ կառավարության հետ *կառներ/կկաշառեր* ու հետո էլ կծախեր/կվաճառեր նույն ԵԱՀԿ-ին…հավատացեք սա չափազանցություն չէ, սրանք Մեղրին էին պատրաստ ծախելու (իմիջայլոց եթե Մինսկի խումբը մի տարբերակ մշակում է ապա նա նախնական համաձայնություն ստանում է կողմերից…նրանք հենց այնպես տարբերակներ չեն մշակում խելքից դուր.


    Վերոհիշյալ   գրառումը՝   ավելի   շատ   նման   է   բանբասանքի,   այդ   փաստարկներով   միայն   կարելի   է   ազդել   18-25   տարեկան   հայ   երիտասարդների   գիտակցության   վրա,  որոնք   զուրկ   են   քաղաքական   հոտառությունից:  Իսկ   մեղրին   ծախելու   պատմությունը՝   ամենա   մեծ   սուտը,  ախր   ինչքան    պետքե   միամիտ   լինել,  որպեսզի    հավատալ   թե   հայաստանում   որեվե   իշխանություն   կըհամարձակվի    վաճառել   մեղրին:   Քաղաքականությունից   տարրական   գիտելիքներ   ունեցող   հասարակ   մարդը    գիտի...  եթ՞ե   որեվե   հայկական   իշխանություն,   որը   կըփորձի   հանձնել   մեղրին,   միյուս    օրվանից   սկսելու   է   պատերազմը,   եւ   այդ    շրջանը   անմիջապես    մուտք   են   գործելու    ռուսական    եւ   իրանական    զորքերը:

----------


## Kuk

> Վերոհիշյալ   գրառումը՝   ավելի   շատ   նման   է   բանբասանքի,   այդ   փաստարկներով   միայն   կարելի   է   ազդել   18-25   տարեկան   հայ   երիտասարդների   գիտակցության   վրա,  որոնք   զուրկ   են   քաղաքական   հոտառությունից:  Իսկ   մեղրին   ծախելու   պատմությունը՝   ամենա   մեծ   սուտը,  ախր   ինչքան    պետքե   միամիտ   լինել,  որպեսզի    հավատալ   թե   հայաստանում   որեվե   իշխանություն   կըհամարձակվի    վաճառել   մեղրին:   Քաղաքականությունից   տարրական   գիտելիքներ   ունեցող   հասարակ   մարդը    գիտի...  եթ՞ե   որեվե   հայկական   իշխանություն,   որը   կըփորձի   հանձնել   մեղրին,   միյուս    օրվանից   սկսելու   է   պատերազմը,   եւ   այդ    շրջանը   անմիջապես    մուտք   են   գործելու    ռուսական    եւ   իրանական    զորքերը:


Ինչպես տեսնում եմ՝ այս բառակապակցությունը կատարել ես առանց չակերտավորելու, ինչից կարելի է ենթադդրել, որ նկատի ես ունեցել «հոտառություն» բառի ուղիղ իմաստը: Հետևություն. դու չափից շատ ես հետաքրքրվում հալուրասերժական ինֆորմացիայով, որից, իրոք որ, գարշելի հոտ է գալիս :Bad:   Իսկ եթե ենթադրենք, որ մոռացել ես տեղադրել չակերտները, էդ դեպքում լավ կանես՝ նման կոպիտ և վիրավորական գրառումներից զերծ մնաս: 

Հ.Գ.1. Տհաճ հոտերից խուսափելու համար, կարելի է հույսը դնել սեփական ուղեղի օգտագործման, այլ ոչ լվացման վրա:
Հ.Գ.2.Պետք չի թերագնահատել հասարակության մի մեծ զանգվածի, ինչն այնքան էլ բարոյական չի:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Վերոհիշյալ   գրառումը՝   ավելի   շատ   նման   է   բանբասանքի,   այդ   փաստարկներով   միայն   կարելի   է   ազդել   18-25   տարեկան   հայ   երիտասարդների   գիտակցության   վրա,  որոնք   զուրկ   են   քաղաքական   հոտառությունից:  Իսկ   մեղրին   ծախելու   պատմությունը՝   ամենա   մեծ   սուտը,  ախր   ինչքան    պետքե   միամիտ   լինել,  որպեսզի    հավատալ   թե   հայաստանում   որեվե   իշխանություն   կըհամարձակվի    վաճառել   մեղրին:   Քաղաքականությունից   տարրական   գիտելիքներ   ունեցող   հասարակ   մարդը    գիտի...  եթ՞ե   որեվե   հայկական   իշխանություն,   որը   կըփորձի   հանձնել   մեղրին,   միյուս    օրվանից   սկսելու   է   պատերազմը,   եւ   այդ    շրջանը   անմիջապես    մուտք   են   գործելու    ռուսական    եւ   իրանական    զորքերը:



Փաստորեն Մեղրի փոխանակման(ՈՉ ՎԱՃԱՌՔԻ) մասին ընթացող խոսակցությունների ոչ հավաստիությունը ապացուցող ամենաուժեղ փաստարկը այն է, որ Իրանը ու Ռուսաստանը դա թույլ չեն տա՞ Իսկ դուք գիտեք որ ՀՀ ինքնիշխան պետություն է, իսկ դուք գիտեք որ ՀՀ տարածք հանդիսացող հողերը փոխել, ծախել կամ վաճառելւ դավաճանություն է անկախ դա ինչպես են դիտում Իրանը ու ՌԴ-ն, իսկ դուք գիտեք որ Արամ Կարապետյանին՝ որը հրապարակավ մեղադրում էր ՌՔ-ին ՄԵղրիի հարցում, րեն դատելու, չեն տանելու դատարան, քանի որ այնտեղ հանկարծ ԱՐամը կապացուցի այն ինչ ասել է, եթե կարծում ես որ տանելու են ապա ասեմ որ նա մեղադրվում է ՌՔ-ին զրպարտելու մեջ և արդեն 4 ամսից ավել է չի կատարվել ոչ մի հետաքննություն... այս գործը դատարան չի հասնելու, քանի որ ՄԵղրիի հարցը "հոկտեմբեր 27-ի" ակունքներում է, իսկ ակունքները բացվելու են միայն իշխանափոխությունից հետո:

----------


## Պանդուխտ

*Ջրից չոր դուրս գալու արվեստը*
Գեւորգ Դարբինյան  Հոկտեմբեր 20, 2008  

Ինչու՞ է դադար վերցնում ընդդիմությունը
Հոկտեմբերի 17-ին կայացած Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի հանրահավաքում ընդդիմության առաջնորդ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, փաստորեն, արեց այն ոչ ստանդարտ քայլը, որի մասին խոսում էինք մեր նախորդ հոդվածում.

«Լինելով Հայաստանի քաղաքական կյանքում ծանրակշիռ դերակատարություն ունեցող ուժերից մեկը` իր դիրքորոշումն այս իրադրության մեջ պարտավոր է ճշտել նաեւ Համաժողովրդական շարժումը կամ Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը։ Եթե հիշում եք, իմ նախորդ ելույթներից մեկում, իշխանության համար մղվող քաղաքական պայքարում ամեն ինչից վեր դասելով ազգային եւ պետական շահը, ես հայտարարել էի, որ Ղարաբաղի դեմ ռազմական սպառնալիքի առաջացման դեպքում կոչով կդիմեմ Համա֊ժողովրդական շարժման մասնակիցներին` խնդրելով ժամանակավորապես դադա֊րեցնել իրենց գործողությունները եւ լծվել համազգային պայքարի նվիրական գործին։ Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության մոտալուտ հանգուցալուծումը, իր պարունակած վտանգներով հավասարազոր լինելով ռազմական սպառնալիքի, կարծում եմ, հրատապ է դարձնում այդ կոչի իրականացումը»։ 

Տեր-Պետրոսյանի այս իսկապես անսպասելի քայլը դեռ երկար ժամանակ վերլուծությունների, քննարկումների տեղիք կտա առնվազն երկու առումներով։

Նախ՝ ի՞նչ ազդեցություն այն կունենա ներքաղաքական կյանքի եւ ընդդիմության հետագա գործունեության վրա, որքանո՞վ էր այն հաշվարկված եւ բխում Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի ռազմավարական առաջնահերթություններից, եւ երկրորդ՝ արդյոք ԼՂ հակամարտության կարգավորման բանակցություններն իսկապե՞ս գտնվում են հանգուցալուծման եզրին հենց Տեր-Պետրոսյանի նշած ոչ հայանպաստ տարբերակով, եւ դրա համար անհրաժեշտ է ողջ ուժերի կոնսոլիդացում, թե՞ հակամարտության նման վերլուծությունը պարզապես շատ գրագետ եւ կուռ տրամաբանված պատճառաբանություն-շղարշ է՝ ծածկելու Կոնգրեսի անելանելի վիճակը, մարտավարական ճգնաժամը։ 

Ամեն դեպքում, մեկ բան ակնհայտ է. Տեր-Պետրոսյանին հաջողվեց ուշադրությունը Կոնգրեսից տեղափոխել դեպի Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության գոտի, ինչի շրջանակներում ներքին քաղաքական խնդիրները առժամանակ երկրորդական պլան կմղվեն։ Դա հնարավորություն կտա ընդդիմության առաջնորդներին որոշ ժամանակ ազատ շունչ քաշել եւ, հետեւելով տարածաշրջանային զարգացումներին, իրենց մարտավարությունն ու ռազմավարությունը համապատասխանեցնել դրանց։ 

Մի բան, որ այս պահին ուղղակի հնարավոր չէ, որովհետեւ համաշխարհային ուժային կենտրոնների՝ ԱՄՆ-ի, եվրոպական համայնքի եւ Ռուսաստանի կողմից վարվող քաղաքականությունը Հարավային Կովկասում այնքան խճճված է, հակասական, իսկ ճշմարտացի, օբյեկտիվ տեղեկատվությունն այնքան սակավ է, որ ոչ ոք չի կարող հստակ ասել, թե իրականում ի՞նչ է կատարվում, ի՞նչ է պլանավորվում ԼՂ հակամարտության կարգավորման բանակցային գործընթացում։ Հետեւաբար, նման անորոշության պայմաններում, մութ սենյակում խարխափելով` հնարավոր չէր լինելու այնպիսի տակտիկա որդեգրել, որը, համահունչ լինելով տարածաշրջանային զարգացումներին, կհանգեցներ ընդդիմության հետապնդած նպատակներին։ 

Այլ կերպ ասած՝ ժամանակավոր դադար վեցնելու այս քայլը ոչ այնքան ուղղված էր ԼՂ հակամարտության կարգավորման գործընթացում Արեւմուտքի ձեռքին խաղալիք չդառնալու եւ դրանով Հայաստանի իշխանությունների վրա ճնշումներ բանեցնելու հնարավորությունների չեզոքացմանը, որքան տարածաշրջանում ստեղծված նոր, բարդ իրադրությունում կողմնորոշվելու անհրաժեշտությանը։ Հարց է առաջանում՝ ինչու՞ է Տեր-Պետրոսյանը ներքաղաքական խնդիրների լուծումը համառորեն պայմանավորում արտաքին գործոններով։

Եթե ուշադրություն ենք դարձնում նրա որդեգրած քաղաքական գծին ու իրականացրած մարտավարական քայլերին՝ սկսած ուղիղ մեկ տարի առաջ քաղաքական բեմահարթակ վերադառնալու մասին նրա հայտարարությունից, ապա ակնհայտ է դառնում, որ արտաքին գործոնի դերը հենց ներքաղաքական խնդիրների լուծման հարցում նրա համար ուղղակի առանցքային, նույնիսկ որոշիչ նշանակություն է ունեցել։ 

Ավելին, պետք է նշել, որ հենց այս ճակատում Տեր-Պետրոսյանը կրեց ամենալուրջ պարտությունը. նախ՝ միջազգային հանրությունն անտեսեց իրենց բոլոր բողոքները ընտրախախտումների, մարդու իրավունքների ոտնահարման դեպքերի կապակցությամբ, ապա եւ երկու անգամ քարտ բլանշ տվեց գործող իշխանություններին՝ կատարելու ԵԽԽՎ հայտնի երկու բանաձեւերի պահանջները, որոնց հետամուտ լինելու հարցում հենց ԵԽ-ն համառորեն չի ցանկանում համարժեք հետեւողականություն ցուցաբերել։ Այսինքն` Տեր-Պետրոսյանի այն հաշվարկը, թե եվրոպական կառույցների կողմից ՀՀ իշխանությունների նկատմամբ ուժեղ ճնշումների բանեցումը եւ միջազգային մակարդակով Սերժ Սարգսյանի լեգիտիմության հարցի սրումը կարող է հիանալի զենք դառնալ իշխանափոխության խնդիրը լուծելու ճանապարհին, ուղղակի տապալվեցին, եւ նա այլեւս չի կարող հույսը միարժեքորեն դնել այս գործոնի վրա։ 

Հետաքրքրականն այն է, որ հենց այս վերջին հանրահավաքի ընթացքում նա մի շատ ուշագրավ, աննախադեպ միտք արտահայտեց, որը հստակորեն ցույց է տալիս Արեւմուտքի հետ կապվող հույսերի առումով նրա հաշվարկների ձախողվածությունը. «Սերժ Սարգսյանն, ըստ էության, կանաչ լույս է ստացել Արեւմուտքից՝ ներքին քաղաքականության բնագավառում գործելու սեփական հայեցողությամբ, ինչի վկայությունն են, մասնավորապես, ժողովրդի դեմ վերջերս սաստկացած ոստիկանական բռնությունները։ Սեփական արժեքները մանրադրամի վերածելու Արեւմուտքի այս վարքագիծը, անբարոյական լինելուց առավել, Հայաստանի ու Ղարաբաղի դեմ նյութվող դավադրության տարր է պարունակում»,- հանրահավաքում ասել է Տեր-Պետրոսյանը։ 

Բնականաբար, նման պայմաններում արտաքին գործոնի ազդեցությունը ընդդիմության պլանների համատեքստում դառնում է ուղղակի անվստահելի, որովհետեւ մեծ հաշվով ընդդիմության ճամբարում այլեւս հասկանում են, որ Արեւմուտքը ներկայումս ոչ այնքան շեշտադրումը կատարում է Հայաստանում գործող իշխանությանը հեռացնելու, որքան թեկուզ վերջիններիս լեգիտմության խոցելիությունն օգտագործելու միջոցով ԼՂ հակամարտության կարգավորման խնդրի լուծման ճանապարհին Հայաստանից լուրջ զիջումներ կորզելու վրա. մի բան, որ ռազմավարական առումով բոլորովին չի բխում ընդդիմության շահերից։ 

Այս դադարը նաեւ անհրաժեշտ կլինի Կոնգրեսին՝ ԼՂ հակամարտության կարգավորման գործընթացում զիջումների գնալու իշխանությունների պատրաստակամությունը դարձնել նոր համահասարակական, համաժողովրդական դիմադրության ուժեղ մոտիվացիա։ Դրա համար անհրաժեշտ կլինի ոչ միայն հնարավոր զիջումները հանրությանը մատուցել իբրեւ դավաճանություն, այլեւ այդ ճանապարհով ձերբազատվելով պարտվողական քաղաքականությունը կրողի` դեռ 1998թ.-ից ստանձնած կերպարից, այն փոխանցել գործող իշխանություններին։ 

Ահա այս նպատակակետի շրջանակներում միանգամայն հասկանալի է դառնում, թե ինչու է շեշտվում. «Եվ այս վտանգավոր իրավիճակում Սերժ Սարգսյանը, պետական շահի կամ ժողովրդի բարօրության գիտակցությամբ առաջնորդվելու փոխարեն, մտահոգված է բացառապես իր լեգիտիմության ճանաչման եւ իշխանության պահպանման խնդիրներով։ Ընդ որում` վերջին շրջանում նրա կատարած քայլերը ցույց են տալիս, որ հանուն այդ նպատակների նա պատրաստ է վերանայել անգամ Հայաստանի արտաքին քաղաքականության հայեցակարգը եւ Ռուսաստանի ու Արեւմուտքի հետ հարաբերություններում հավասարակշռություն պահպանելու փոխարեն աստիճանաբար թեքվել վերջինիս կողմը»։ (Մեջբերում հոկտեմբերի 17-ի հանրահավաքում Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ելույթից)։ 

Եթե ուշադրություն ենք դարձնում, Տեր-Պետրոսյանը փորձում է այնպիսի տակտիկա որդեգրել, որի հիմնական խնդիրը նաեւ հայաստանյան իշխանություններին Ռուսաստանի շահերի դեմ հանելն է։ Այս մեսիջը մի կողմից ակնհայտորեն ուղղված է Մոսկվային՝ հենց Հայաստանի իշխանությունների շրջանակներում փնտրել բուն «դավաճաններին», երկրորդ հերթին ուղղված է հասարակության այն շրջանակներին, որոնք ԼՂ հակամարտության կարգավորման հարցում Ռուսաստանի ներգրավվածության դերը համարում են որոշիչ։ 

Այս առումով որքան էլ տարօրինակ, այնուամենայնիվ, միանգամայն հասկանալի է դառնում, թե ինչու՞ Թուրքիայի միջոցով Ռուսաստանին ԼՂ հակամարտությունից եւ ընդհանրապես տարածաշրջանից դուրս թողնել ձգտող Արեւմուտքի հետապնդած խնդրի լուծմանը մասնակից դառնալու մեջ ՀՀ իշխանություններին մեղադրող Տեր-Պետրոսյանը իր խոսքում այդպես էլ չանդրադարձավ ՌԴ արտաքին գործերի նախարար Սերգեյ Լավրովի այն հայտնի հայտարարությանը, թե` «Ինձ թվում է՝ Կովկասում հակամարտային իրավիճակի պահպանման դեպքում իր դրության խոցելիության սրված ընկալումը Հայաստանի կողմից եւ ներկա պահի յուրահատկության ըմբռնումը Թուրքիայի կողմից, Մինսկի խմբի համանախագահների առկա առաջարկների հետ մեկտեղ, ստեղծում են կրիտիկական զանգված, որպեսզի լուծումը գտնվի»: 

Այլ կերպ ասած՝ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը փորձում է տեր կանգնել հասարակական այն զանգվածների հետաքրքրություններին, որոնք մի ժամանակ հենց իրեն էին մեղադրում պարտվողական քաղաքականություն որդեգրելու մեջ, եւ նրանց տրամադրությունները փորձում է ուղղել ներկայիս իշխանությունների դեմ։ Ելնելով սրանից` պետք է սպասել, որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի նախանշած այս երկու-երեք ամիսների ընթացքում ընդդիմադիր ողջ քարոզչամեքենան լծվելու է ՀՀ իշխանությունների` «դավադրի», «պարտվողական դրքորոշում որդեգրածի» կերպարը ստեղծելու գործին։ Դա, անշուշտ, լրջագույն գործոն է Կոնգրեսի շուրջը նոր ուժեր ներգրավելու համար։  (Շար 1)
http://www.hetq.am/arm/politics/8450/

----------


## Պանդուխտ

*Ջրից չոր դուրս գալու արվեստը*
 Այն հանգամանքը, որ դադար առնելու մասին Տեր-Պետոսյանի այս հայտարարությունը հենց նշված ավելի խորքային նպատակներն է հետապնդում, ցույց են տալիս նրա վերջին հրապարակային ելույթից հետո առաջացած մի քանի` առայժմ անպատասխան հարցադրումներ, որոնց ողղակի հնարավոր չէ ուշադրություն չդարձնել. 

1. Եթե ԼՂ հակամարտության կարգավորման գործընթացում ընդդիմությունն իսկապես դավադրություն է տեսնում, ապա ինչու՞ է հենց հիմա պայքարը դադարեցնելու որոշում կայացնում, երբ ակնհայտ է, որ ընդդիմության անգործությունը շատ ավելի մեծ դաշտ է ստեղծելու այդ դավադրական ծրագիրն իրագործելու համար։ Չէ՞ որ հասարակական ու քաղաքական ուժեղ ճնշման պայմաններում իշխանությունն ուղղակի չի կարող գնալ անիմաստ ու միակողմանի զիջումների ԼՂ հարցում։

2. Եթե Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, իբրեւ ստեղծված իրավիճակից դուրս գալու անհրաժեշտ պայման, տեսնում է «Մեղմացնել Հայաստանում տիրող քաղաքական եւ հասարակական լարվա֊ծությունը, ապահովել օրենքի գերակայությունը, դադարեցնել ժողովրդավարական ազատությունների սահմանափակումներն ու մարդու իրավունքների սանձարձակ ոտնահարումները, արմատախիլ անել համատարած կոռուպցիան եւ վերացնել երկրի հարստության անպատիժ կողոպուտը, ազատվել անբարեխիղճ եւ քրեականացած պաշտոնյաներից, վերականգնել օրենսդիր եւ դատական իշխանությունների անկա֊խու֊թյու֊նը, կառուցողական երկխոսություն սկսել հասարակության հետ, այսինքն՝ չեզոքացնել այն բոլոր պատճառները, որոնք արտաքին աշխարհի ձեռքում լծակ են ծառայում Հայաստանի վրա ճնշումներ բանեցնելու համար», ապա ինչու՞, դադարեցնելով պայքարը, փաստորեն հենց այդ արատավոր երեւույթների շարունակման, ընդլայնման հնարավորություններ է ստեղծում։ 

3. Ինչու՞ է Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, կարեւորելով Ռուսաստանի հավասարակշռող դերը Մինսկի խմբում եւ ԼՂ հակամարտության կարգավորման գործընթացում, պնդում, որ «իր սեփական լուծումը պարտադրելու Արեւմուտքի ունեցած ներկայիս հնարավորությունների» պայմաններում «կանգնած ենք Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության մոտալուտ հանգուցալուծման շեմին»՝ առանց վերլուծելու այն հարցը, թե ինչու՞ է այդ դեպքում Ռուսաստանը համակերպվելու Թուրքիայի եւ Հայաստանի իշխանությունների ձեռքերով իրեն պարտադրվող դիտորդի կարգավիճակով, երբ Հարավային Օսիայի դեպքերը հստակ ապացուցեցին, որ Հարավային Կովկասում Մոսկվան բացարձակապես չի պատրաստվում այդպիսի երկրորդական դեր ստանձնել։ Ո՞րն է նման հակասությունների պատճառը։

4. Եթե Տեր-Պետրոսյանն իսկապես տեսնում է, որ ՀՀ իշխանությունների կողմից ԼՂ հարցում զիջումներ կորզելու դիմաց «Արեւմուտքը, բնականաբար, պատրաստ է աչք փակել Սերժ Սարգսյանի վերը թվարկված բոլոր արատների վրա, մոռանալ փետրվարի 19-ի խայտառակ ընտրություններն ու մարտի 1-ի ոճրագործությունը, չտեսնելու տալ նրա վարած բռնապետական ներքին քաղաքականությունը, հանդուրժել Հայաստանում ժողովրդավարական ազատությունների սահմանափակման ու մարդու իրավունքների ոտնահարման համատարած երեւույթները եւ հաշտվել քաղբանտարկյալների գոյության փաստի հետ», ապա ինչու՞ անջատելու համար վառված այդ կանաչ լույսը, ձախողելու համար զիջումներ կորզելու այդ պլանը, է'լ ավելի չի ակտիվացնում իր գործողությունները։

Իսկ իրականում Տեր-Պետրոսյանը մի շատ հետաքրքիր, խորամանկ քայլ կատարեց, որի նպատակը տարածաշրջանում զարգացումների ցանկացած սցենարի դեպքում ընդդիմության` ջրից չոր դուրս գալն է։ Եթե իշխանություններն իսկապես նման զիջումների գնան, ապա բոլոր հնարավորությունները կլինեն իշխանափոխության խնդիրը լուծելու համար, քանի որ այդ դեպքում հենց Կոնգրեսը կլինի դիմադրության հիմնական կազմակերպիչը։ Իսկ եթե ոչ, ապա Կոնգրեսը եւ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հեշտությամբ կհայտարարեն, որ դադար վերցնելու իրենց ճիշտ քաղաքականության շնորհիվ հաջողվեց խուսափել վերահաս վտանգից։ (Շար 2 եւ վերջ)
http://www.hetq.am/arm/politics/8450/

----------


## ministr

Ինչ դավարդության մասին է խոսքը, եթե ժամանակին ԼՏՊ-ն պատրաստվում էր գնալ նույն զիջումներին? Որևէ մեկը գիտի ներկայումս ԼՏՊ-ն ինչպես է պատկերացնում Արցախի հարցի լուծումը?

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Ես մշտապես շեշտել եմ որ ԼՏՊ-ն փայլուն հռետոր է և շատ լավ տիրապետում է պատմական իրողությանը,  նա իր մարտավարությունը կառուցում է մեկ իրողության վրա,  բոլոր շահագռվիռ և ոչ շահագռգիռ ուժերին նա ցույց է տալիս իր գիտելիքները որոնք կապված են հիմնախնդրի հետ , այլ ոչ թե հիմնախնդրից հետո բխած հարցերի հետ:
Հիմնախնդիր 
1) Ռուս-Թուրքական պայմանագիր
2)ԱՆՏԱՆՏ երկրների պայմանացիր
3)Անդրկովկասյան երեք խորհրդային նոր պետությունների ճանաչում
Հիմնախնդրից բխած  հարցեր
1)Անդրկովկասյան երեք  պետությունների ճանաչում երկու անահամատեղելի սկցբունքներով(սահամաննհրի ճանաչում և ազգերի ինքնորոշում):
Ահա այս իրավիճակում նա քաղաքական ուժերի ուշադրությունը տեղափոխում է դեպի Լ.Ղ. հույս ունենալով իշխանությունը վերցնել միայն այս ուղղությունից, հաշվարկը պարզ է Ս.Ս.-ի ցանկացած ընտրություն Լ.Ղ.-ի հարցում ենթադրում է կոմպրոմիս ,այսինքն որոշ զիջումներ, այս զիջումների վրա է խաղալու Լ.Տ.Պ.-ն:
Անկախ կոմպրոմիսի ձևաչափից նա հայտարարելու է որ Ս.Ս.-ն ոտնահարեց հայ ժողովրդի պատմական շահերը որոնք հարկավոր է վերականգնել:

----------


## Gayl

> Ես մշտապես շեշտել եմ որ ԼՏՊ-ն փայլուն հռետոր է և շատ լավ տիրապետում է պատմական իրողությանը,  նա իր մարտավարությունը կառուցում է մեկ իրողության վրա,  բոլոր շահագռվիռ և ոչ շահագռգիռ ուժերին նա ցույց է տալիս իր գիտելիքները որոնք կապված են հիմնախնդրի հետ , այլ ոչ թե հիմնախնդրից հետո բխած հարցերի հետ:
> Հիմնախնդիր 
> 1) Ռուս-Թուրքական պայմանագիր
> 2)ԱՆՏԱՆՏ երկրների պայմանացիր
> 3)Անդրկովկասյան երեք խորհրդային նոր պետությունների ճանաչում
> Հիմնախնդրից բխած  հարցեր
> 1)Անդրկովկասյան երեք  պետությունների ճանաչում երկու անահամատեղելի սկցբունքներով(սահամաննհրի ճանաչում և ազգերի ինքնորոշում):
> Ահա այս իրավիճակում նա քաղաքական ուժերի ուշադրությունը տեղափոխում է դեպի Լ.Ղ. հույս ունենալով իշխանությունը վերցնել միայն այս ուղղությունից, հաշվարկը պարզ է Ս.Ս.-ի ցանկացած ընտրություն Լ.Ղ.-ի հարցում ենթադրում է կոմպրոմիս ,այսինքն որոշ զիջումներ, այս զիջումների վրա է խաղալու Լ.Տ.Պ.-ն:
> Անկախ կոմպրոմիսի ձևաչափից նա հայտարարելու է որ Ս.Ս.-ն ոտնահարեց հայ ժողովրդի պատմական շահերը որոնք հարկավոր է վերականգնել:


Սակայն նա չսխալվեց,այսօր մենք լուրջ վտանգի առաջ ենք կանգնած և ԼՏՊ ն վերադառնալու է ոչ թե այն կոչով ժողովուրդ սոված ենք,անարդարություն է և այլն այլ Արցախ կարգախոսով,այսինք ժողովուրդ կորցնում ենք Արցախը միավորվեք:Ճիշտ է 
թող ես սխալված լինեմ,ինքս էլ կցանկանայի բայց այսօր ուղղությունը դա է ցույց տալիս:

----------


## Kuk

> Ես մշտապես շեշտել եմ որ ԼՏՊ-ն փայլուն հռետոր է և շատ լավ տիրապետում է պատմական իրողությանը,  նա իր մարտավարությունը կառուցում է մեկ իրողության վրա,  բոլոր շահագռվիռ և ոչ շահագռգիռ ուժերին նա ցույց է տալիս իր գիտելիքները որոնք կապված են հիմնախնդրի հետ , այլ ոչ թե հիմնախնդրից հետո բխած հարցերի հետ:
> Հիմնախնդիր 
> 1) Ռուս-Թուրքական պայմանագիր
> 2)ԱՆՏԱՆՏ երկրների պայմանացիր
> 3)Անդրկովկասյան երեք խորհրդային նոր պետությունների ճանաչում
> Հիմնախնդրից բխած  հարցեր
> 1)Անդրկովկասյան երեք  պետությունների ճանաչում երկու անահամատեղելի սկցբունքներով(սահամաննհրի ճանաչում և ազգերի ինքնորոշում):
> Ահա այս իրավիճակում նա քաղաքական ուժերի ուշադրությունը տեղափոխում է դեպի Լ.Ղ. հույս ունենալով իշխանությունը վերցնել միայն այս ուղղությունից, հաշվարկը պարզ է Ս.Ս.-ի ցանկացած ընտրություն Լ.Ղ.-ի հարցում ենթադրում է կոմպրոմիս ,այսինքն որոշ զիջումներ, այս զիջումների վրա է խաղալու Լ.Տ.Պ.-ն:
> *Անկախ կոմպրոմիսի ձևաչափից նա հայտարարելու է որ Ս.Ս.-ն ոտնահարեց հայ ժողովրդի պատմական շահերը որոնք հարկավոր է վերականգնել:*


Վանական ջան, իսկ ժողովուրդը հիմար չի, նա կհասկանա` Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հայտարարությունը ձևաչափի հետ կապ ունի, թե` ոչ: Եթե նա սխալ արտահայտվի, նրան ուղղակի լսող չի լինի, այնպես որ, եթե նրան լսողներ կան, այն էլ այդպիսի մեծ քանակությամբ, դա միայն վկայում է նրա` ճիշտը արտահայտելու մասին:

----------


## Chuk

Ինչքան են մարդիկ սիրում պարզունակ դատողություններով, վերլուծություններով խոսել, հոդվածներ գրել... ցավոք, առաջիկայում դատարկ հոդվածների հոսք է լինելու, ամեն մի տեղից վեր կացողն իր պարտքն է համարելու վերլուծել Տեր-Պետրոսյանի խոսքը: Տարօրինակաբար այս բոլորի վերլուծություններն իրար հակասելու են: Դե դա նորմալ է: Այն որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը բարձր կալիբրի քաղ. գործիչ, վերլուծաբան, դիվանագետ է, բոլորին է հայտնի ու նրա յուրաքանչյուր նախադասությունը սենսացիա է առաջացնում, խոսակցություններ են սկսվում: Մինչդեռ այս անգամ գործ ունենք ոչ թե նախադասության, այլ բոլորովին արտասավոր՝ Տեր-Պետրոսյանին հատուկ ոչ յուրահատուկ քաղաքական որոշման հետ:

Բայց թերևս ամեն ինչ ավելի պարզ է, քան կարելի է ենթադրել: Մի քանի ամսվա ընթացքում ամենն իր տեղը կնկնի: Ի դեպ, հանրապետական թևի մի քանիսի խոսակցություններից ակնհայտ դարձավ, որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը նորից նշանակետին է խփել թե վերլուծություններով, թե առաջին հայացքից արտասովոր որոշմամբ  :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Բայց թերևս ամեն ինչ ավելի պարզ է, քան կարելի է ենթադրել: Մի քանի ամսվա ընթացքում ամենն իր տեղը կնկնի: Ի դեպ, հանրապետական թևի մի քանիսի խոսակցություններից ակնհայտ դարձավ, որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը նորից նշանակետին է խփել թե վերլուծություններով, թե առաջին հայացքից արտասովոր որոշմամբ


Խիստ կասկածում եմ որ մի քանի ամսից ամեն ինչ տեղը կնկնի,այսօր շատերը չեն էլ պատկերացնում պահի լրջությունը,դա ասում եմ ոչ թե ԼՏՊ ի խոսքերից,այլ ինքս գիտեի հանրահավաքից երեք օր առաջ,այսինք ԼՏՊ ն դեռ ժողովրդի առաջ չէր էլ բացել քաղաքարտերը,ապեր այսօր Մեդվեդևը գնաց Հայստանից,անկապ տեղը չէր եկել,Արցախն էին ......:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Վանական ջան, իսկ ժողովուրդը հիմար չի, նա կհասկանա` Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հայտարարությունը ձևաչափի հետ կապ ունի, թե` ոչ: Եթե նա սխալ արտահայտվի, նրան ուղղակի լսող չի լինի, այնպես որ, եթե նրան լսողներ կան, այն էլ այդպիսի մեծ քանակությամբ, դա միայն վկայում է նրա` ճիշտը արտահայտելու մասին:


Հարգելիս 1922 -ի և 2008-ի միջև որևէ տարբերություն չկա , հայ ժողովրդի համար գլոբալ վերցրած ինչ կար  այն էլ  կա:
Ինչպես կասեր մի փիլսոփա , ժողովուրդը զրոների շարք է առանց առաջնորդի , տեղադրելով նրա զրոներից առաջ կամ հետո ստանում ենք որոշակի մեծություն:
Կոմպրոմիսի մի քանի տարբերակ կա
1)Ադրբեջանի ֆեդերատիվ հանրապետություն կազմված հավասար սուբյեկտներից:
2)Ղարաբաղի մաքսիմալ իրավունքների ճանաչում Ադրբեջանի կազմում , ՄԱԿԻ մանդատով 30 տարի ժամանակով:
3)Գրաված տարածքների մի մասի վերադարձ,  ապահովելով ցամաքային սահման Ղարաբաղի և Հայաստանի միջև ,Կապույտ սաղավարտնետի հսկողության ներքո:
4)Տարածգների փոխանակում
5)Ղարաբաղի համրապետության ճանաչում Հայաստանի կողմից ,ֆեդերատիվ հանրապետության հռչակում:
Սրանցից յուրաքանչյուրը ունի իր խոցելի կետերը որոնց վրա խաղալու է Լ.Տ.Պ. իշխանություն գալու համար , բնականաբար որպես գործիչ նա ճիշտ է , սակայն դա չի ենթադրում որ իշխանությունը վերցնելուց հետո , ինչ որ բան կփոխվի հակամարտութ յան գոտում,  ինչպես նաև Ռուս-Թուրքական կանխակալ վերաբերմունքի մեջ:
Մենք ականատես կլինենք իշխանաթոխության ինչպես Իտալիայում ՝ Պրոդի կամ  Բեռլուսկոնի :





> Ինչքան են մարդիկ սիրում պարզունակ դատողություններով, վերլուծություններով խոսել, հոդվածներ գրել... ցավոք, առաջիկայում դատարկ հոդվածների հոսք է լինելու, ամեն մի տեղից վեր կացողն իր պարտքն է համարելու վերլուծել Տեր-Պետրոսյանի խոսքը: Տարօրինակաբար այս բոլորի վերլուծություններն իրար հակասելու են: Դե դա նորմալ է: Այն որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը բարձր կալիբրի քաղ. գործիչ, վերլուծաբան, դիվանագետ է, բոլորին է հայտնի ու նրա յուրաքանչյուր նախադասությունը սենսացիա է առաջացնում, խոսակցություններ են սկսվում: Մինչդեռ այս անգամ գործ ունենք ոչ թե նախադասության, այլ բոլորովին արտասավոր՝ Տեր-Պետրոսյանին հատուկ ոչ յուրահատուկ քաղաքական որոշման հետ:
> 
> Բայց թերևս ամեն ինչ ավելի պարզ է, քան կարելի է ենթադրել: Մի քանի ամսվա ընթացքում ամենն իր տեղը կնկնի: Ի դեպ, հանրապետական թևի մի քանիսի խոսակցություններից ակնհայտ դարձավ, որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը նորից նշանակետին է խփել թե վերլուծություններով, թե առաջին հայացքից արտասովոր որոշմամբ


Սատանան սարսափելի չէ այնքան , ինչքան նրան պատկերացնում և ներկայացնում են  :Cool:

----------


## Chuk

Վանական, որքան էլ որ ձգտես, քո գրածը իմ գրառմանը պատասխան չէր  :Wink:

----------


## Kuk

Վանական ջան, շնորհակալ եմ` ինձ կոմպրոմիսի հնարավոր տարբերակներ ներկայացնելու համար, բայց ես դրանց մասին չէ, որ խոսում էի. ես ասում եմ, որ պետք չէ թերագնահատել ժողովրդին, պետք չէ կարծել, թե Տեր-Պետրոսյանը կարող է խաբել ժողովրդին կամ կարող է երևույթն այնպես ներկայացնել, ինչպես իրեն է ձեռընտու, և ժողովուրդը դա կընդունի որպես եղելություն: Ինչ խոսք, նա այսօրվա իրականությունում այն բացառիկ քաղաքական գործիչներից է, ում ասածներն ուղղակի ջախջախում են քաղաքական իր հակառակորդներին, իհարկե հասարակության մեծամասնության համակրանքը վայելելով, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ նա ի զորու է խաբել հասարակությանը: Եթե նա ինչ որ բան սխալ ներկայացնի, ապա կդադարի հասարակության մեծամասնության համակրանքը վայելելու կարևոր խաղաքարտի տերը լինելուց, ինչն անպայման կենթադրի Տեր-Պետրոսյանի պարտությունը, և չեմ կարծում, որ նա այդպիսի սխալ թույլ կտա:



> Վանական, որքան էլ որ ձգտես, քո գրածը իմ գրառմանը պատասխան չէր


Ինչպես նաև ինձ ուղղված գրառումն իմ գրածին պատասխան չէր:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վանական, որքան էլ որ ձգտես, քո գրածը իմ գրառմանը պատասխան չէր





> Ինչպես նաև ինձ ուղղված գրառումն իմ գրածին պատասխան չէր:



Վանականի կոմպրոմիսային պատասխանների ձևաչափին ծանոթացեք «հայերի ծագումը» թեմայում:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Վանական ջան, շնորհակալ եմ` ինձ կոմպրոմիսի հնարավոր տարբերակներ ներկայացնելու համար, բայց ես դրանց մասին չէ, որ խոսում էի. ես ասում եմ, որ պետք չէ թերագնահատել ժողովրդին, պետք չէ կարծել, թե Տեր-Պետրոսյանը կարող է խաբել ժողովրդին կամ կարող է երևույթն այնպես ներկայացնել, ինչպես իրեն է ձեռընտու, և ժողովուրդը դա կընդունի որպես եղելություն: Ինչ խոսք, նա այսօրվա իրականությունում այն բացառիկ քաղաքական գործիչներից է, ում ասածներն ուղղակի ջախջախում են քաղաքական իր հակառակորդներին, իհարկե հասարակության մեծամասնության համակրանքը վայելելով, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ նա ի զորու է խաբել հասարակությանը: Եթե նա ինչ որ բան սխալ ներկայացնի, ապա կդադարի հասարակության մեծամասնության համակրանքը վայելելու կարևոր խաղաքարտի տերը լինելուց, ինչն անպայման կենթադրի Տեր-Պետրոսյանի պարտությունը, և չեմ կարծում, որ նա այդպիսի սխալ թույլ կտա:
> 
> 
> Ինչպես նաև ինձ ուղղված գրառումն իմ գրածին պատասխան չէր:


Հարգելիս ԼՏՊ-ն փայլուն շոումեն է , նա հռետոր է, նա գիտնական է, նա նախկին նախագահ է, նա պատմաբան է, նա քաղաքական գործիչ է, նա ընդիմադիր ուժ է:
Նա իր մանիպուլացիոն աշխատանքը մշտապես կատարում է լավ , իսկ ժողովուրդը սիրում է տեսարաններ ,տեսարանները ժողովրդին դարձնում են խառնաբոխը իսկ խառնանբոխը դա «խելագարված ամբոխներն են» իսկ մենք գիտենք թե «ինչեր կանեն, անբոխները խելագարված»:

----------


## ministr

Իմ հարցի պատասխանը ոչ-ոք չունի?

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Իմ հարցի պատասխանը ոչ-ոք չունի?


Կրկնիր , եթե դժվար չէ  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Իմ հարցի պատասխանը ոչ-ոք չունի?


Ի՞նչ հարց: Ա՞յն մասին, որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը իբր նույն զիջումներին էր գնում: Խորհուրդ կտամ կարդալ նրա «Պատերազմ, թե խաղաղություն» հոդվածը  :Wink:

----------


## Kuk

> Հարգելիս ԼՏՊ-ն փայլուն շոումեն է , նա հռետոր է, նա գիտնական է, նա նախկին նախագահ է, նա պատմաբան է, նա քաղաքական գործիչ է, նա ընդիմադիր ուժ է:
> Նա իր մանիպուլացիոն աշխատանքը մշտապես կատարում է լավ , իսկ ժողովուրդը սիրում է տեսարաններ ,տեսարանները ժողովրդին դարձնում են խառնաբոխը իսկ խառնանբոխը դա «խելագարված ամբոխներն են» իսկ մենք գիտենք թե «ինչեր կանեն, անբոխները խելագարված»:


Վանական, ուրեմն խեզ շատ լուրջ ձևով խորհուրդ եմ տալիս մտածել միայն և միայն գլխումդ գտնվող զանգվածիկով ու դադարացնել վիրավորական որակումները: էդքան դժվարա՞ մարդու գլուխը մտցնել, որ ԼՏՊ-ի կողքը հավաքված ժողովուրդը Հայաստանի Հանրապետության քաղաքացիներն են, նրանք ամբոխ չեն, այլ հասրակություն են` քաղաքակիրթ հասրևակություն են, ի տարբերություն քեզ, որ հիմա նրանց վիրավորում ես, ի տարբերություն այն մենթերի, որ կանանց են ծեծում փողոցում, ի տարբերություն այն ստահակների, որ գնդակահարել են իմ տասը հայրենակիցներին, ոչ թե քո հայրենակիցներին, դու չես կարող համարվել նրանց հայրենակիցները, դու նրանց ամբոխ ես անվանում, դու նրանց վիրավորում ես, քեզ նման մեկն էլ վիրավորում է նրանց` անվանելով խոճկոր, բայց վստահ եղի, որ իր վրա թքելու ա հասրակությունը, ու ոչ միայն իր վրա, այլ բոլոր նրանց վրա, ովքեր կվիրավորեն իրենց:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Վանական, ուրեմն խեզ շատ լուրջ ձևով խորհուրդ եմ տալիս մտածել միայն և միայն գլխումդ գտնվող զանգվածիկով ու դադարացնել վիրավորական որակումները: էդքան դժվարա՞ մարդու գլուխը մտցնել, որ ԼՏՊ-ի կողքը հավաքված ժողովուրդը Հայաստանի Հանրապետության քաղաքացիներն են, նրանք ամբոխ չեն, այլ հասրակություն են` քաղաքակիրթ հասրևակություն են, ի տարբերություն քեզ, որ հիմա նրանց վիրավորում ես, ի տարբերություն այն մենթերի, որ կանանց են ծեծում փողոցում, ի տարբերություն այն ստահակների, որ գնդակահարել են իմ տասը հայրենակիցներին, ոչ թե քո հայրենակիցներին, դու չես կարող համարվել նրանց հայրենակիցները, դու նրանց ամբոխ ես անվանում, դու նրանց վիրավորում ես, քեզ նման մեկն էլ վիրավորում է նրանց` անվանելով խոճկոր, բայց վստահ եղի, որ իր վրա թքելու ա հասրակությունը, ու ոչ միայն իր վրա, այլ բոլոր նրանց վրա, ովքեր կվիրավորեն իրենց:


Ընդգծիր բոլոր վիրավորանքները , փաստիր որ դրանք վիրավորանք են,  ես ներողություն կխնդրեմ :Ի դեպ , ընգծածս տողը լուրջ վիրավորանք է , որը ես քեզ ներում եմ  Վանական լինելու պատճառով : :Angry2:

----------


## Kuk

> Ընդգծիր բոլոր վիրավորանքները , փաստիր որ դրանք վիրավորանք են,  ես ներողություն կխնդրեմ :Ի դեպ , ընգծածս տողը լուրջ վիրավորանք է , որը ես քեզ ներում եմ  Վանական լինելու պատճառով :


Դու շատ լուրջ տեղիք ես տվել վիրավորելու` ԼՏՊ- ետևից գնացող ժողովրդին` ԼՏՊ-ի համակիրներին անվանելով խելագարված ամբոխ:



> Հարգելիս ԼՏՊ-ն փայլուն շոումեն է , նա հռետոր է, նա գիտնական է, նա նախկին նախագահ է, նա պատմաբան է, նա քաղաքական գործիչ է, նա ընդիմադիր ուժ է:
> Նա իր մանիպուլացիոն աշխատանքը մշտապես կատարում է լավ , իսկ ժողովուրդը սիրում է տեսարաններ ,տեսարանները ժողովրդին դարձնում են *խառնաբոխը* իսկ *խառնանբոխը* դա «*խելագարված ամբոխներն են*» իսկ մենք գիտենք թե «ինչեր կանեն, *անբոխները* *խելագարված*»:


Կարծում եմ` կատարածդ տառասխալները որպես «կռուտիտի» միջոց չեն ծառայի: Չորսից մեկում ճիշտ ես գրել, «կռուտիտն էլ» չի օգնի:

----------


## Միգռո

Չգիտեմ`արդեն եղել է, թե չէ, ամեն դեպքում ով դեռ չի տեսել` youtube>truth about levon : Հնարավորինս առանց մեկնաբանության խնդրում եմ:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Դու շատ լուրջ տեղիք ես տվել վիրավորելու` ԼՏՊ- ետևից գնացող ժողովրդին` ԼՏՊ-ի համակիրներին անվանելով խելագարված ամբոխ:
> 
> 
> Կարծում եմ` կատարածդ տառասխալները որպես «կռուտիտի» միջոց չեն ծառայի: Չորսից մեկում ճիշտ ես գրել, «կռուտիտն էլ» չի օգնի:


Անհասկանալի և անտեղին ռուսականացում է ,փնտրիր հայկական տարբերակը

ՈՒշադրությունից քո շեղվել են չակերտները ,որը նշանակում են մեջբերում , տվյալ դեպքում մեջբերումը արված է Ե.Չարենցի «Ամփոխները խելագարված» պոեմից :

----------


## ministr

> Ի՞նչ հարց: Ա՞յն մասին, որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը իբր նույն զիջումներին էր գնում: Խորհուրդ կտամ կարդալ նրա «Պատերազմ, թե խաղաղություն» հոդվածը


Իմ հարցը սա է` Որևէ մեկը գիտի թե ներկայումս ԼՏՊ-ն ինչպես է պատկերացնում Արցախի հարցի լուծումը?

Չուկ էդ հոդվածը ինտերնետում կա?

----------


## Chuk

> Իմ հարցը սա է` Որևէ մեկը գիտի թե ներկայումս ԼՏՊ-ն ինչպես է պատկերացնում Արցախի հարցի լուծումը?
> 
> Չուկ էդ հոդվածը ինտերնետում կա?


Հազար ներողություն, ինքս այս խոսակցության մեջ մտնելու հավես չունեմ: Հոգնել եմ արդեն  :Wink: 

Իսկ հոդվածը կարդա օրինակ այստեղ:

----------


## ministr

Քո հետ ինչից խոսում են բողոքում ես հոգնածությունից... եթե իմ հարցին ինչ-որ տեղ արդեն պատասխան կա էս ֆորումում կամ արդեն անդրադարձել ես հղումը կտաս?

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
Ի դեպ շնորհակալություն հոդվածի համար:

----------


## Chuk

> Քո հետ ինչից խոսում են բողոքում ես հոգնածությունից... եթե իմ հարցին ինչ-որ տեղ արդեն պատասխան կա էս ֆորումում կամ արդեն անդրադարձել ես հղումը կտաս?
> 
> Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
> Ի դեպ շնորհակալություն հոդվածի համար:


Չէ, ես չեմ անդրադարձել՝ առնվազն խորքային վերլուծություններով, բայց վստահ եմ, որ որոնելու դեպքում առնվազն 10 տարբեր թեմաներում (կարուսելային սկզբունքով) կգտնես: Իսկ ես պարզապես հոգնել եմ այս հարցերը քննարկելուց, քանի-որ պրակտիկան ցույց է տալիս, որ զրուցակիցների 99%-ը չի լսում քննարկող մյուս կողմի տեսակետը, չի փորձում վերլուծել, մնում է իր տեսակետին՝ անկախ հակառակի համոզիչ լինել-չլինելուց  :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Չգիտեմ`արդեն եղել է, թե չէ, ամեն դեպքում ով դեռ չի տեսել` youtube>truth about levon : Հնարավորինս առանց մեկնաբանության խնդրում եմ:


շուտվանից եմ տեսել  :Wink: 
2 էջ առաջ էլ լինքերն եմ տեղադրել

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
մեկնաբանությունների կարիք էլ չկա  :Smile:

----------


## ministr

> Չէ, ես չեմ անդրադարձել՝ առնվազն խորքային վերլուծություններով, բայց վստահ եմ, որ որոնելու դեպքում առնվազն 10 տարբեր թեմաներում (կարուսելային սկզբունքով) կգտնես: Իսկ ես պարզապես հոգնել եմ այս հարցերը քննարկելուց, քանի-որ պրակտիկան ցույց է տալիս, որ զրուցակիցների 99%-ը չի լսում քննարկող մյուս կողմի տեսակետը, չի փորձում վերլուծել, մնում է իր տեսակետին՝ անկախ հակառակի համոզիչ լինել-չլինելուց


Նման "խուլ" բանավեճեր լինում են հակառակ բևեռներում գտնվող մարդկանց միջև: 
Ես ԼՏՊ-ի վերջին մեկ տարվա ելույթներում երբեք չեմ լսել իմ հարցի պատասխանը, համենայն դեպս չեմ հիշում նման բան: Հարցս ավելի կոնկրետացնեմ: Պատերազմ թե խաղաղություն հոդվածը վերաբերում է 98 թվականի առաջարկվող լուծմանը և այնտեղ կար մի հետաքրքիր միտք:

_Փոխզիջման էությունից բացի կարեւոր է նաեւ փոխզիջման պահը: Ակնհայտ է, որ փոխզիջման դեպքում հասանելի առավելագույնը ձեռքբերելու հնարավորություն ունի ուժեղ կողմը: Հայաստանն ու Ղարաբաղն այսօր ուժեղ են քան երբեւէ, բայց հակամարտության չկարգավորման դեպքում մեկ երկու տարի հետո անհամեմատ թուլանալու են: Այն, ինչ մերժում ենք այսօր, ապագայում խնդրելու, բայց չենք ստանալու, ինչպես բազմիցս եղել է մեր պատմության մեջ:_ 

Հայաստանի դիրքերը ակնհայտորեն թուլացել են 10 տարվա ընթացքում, հետևաբար ինչ լուծում է տեսնւմ ՀՀ առաջին նախագահը այս պահի համար?

----------


## Chuk

Ministr, էլի փոխզիջումային, այլ տարբերակ գոյություն չունի, մնացածը ինքնախաբեություն է: Իսկ կոնկրետ մեխանիզմները ես բնականաբար չեմ կարող հստակ իմանալ, կարող եմ ենթադրել, իսկ դրանցով խոսելը ճիշտ չէ: Համենայն դեպս որոշակի բաներ հասկացնում է նաև վերջին ելույթում, մասնավորապես հստակեցվող հարցերի պահով:

----------


## ministr

Համաձայն եմ , որ այլ տարբերակ գոյություն չունի, ամբողջ հարցը նրանում է թե ինչ կարգավիճակով ու ինչ ամրության պաշարով ենք գնում փոխզիջումների, ինչից էլ հետևում է թե առավելագույնը ինչ կարող ենք ստանալ ու ինչ տալ:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Համաձայն եմ , որ այլ տարբերակ գոյություն չունի, ամբողջ հարցը նրանում է թե ինչ կարգավիճակով ու ինչ ամրության պաշարով ենք գնում փոխզիջումների, ինչից էլ հետևում է թե առավելագույնը ինչ կարող ենք ստանալ ու ինչ տալ:


Փոխզիջումը լինելու է Թուրքիայի և Ռուսաստանի միջև իսկ  Հայաստանը և Ադրբեջանը վավերացնելու են այդ փոխզիջումները:Այն պետք է լինի միանշանակորեն Ռուսատանի օգտին :
Հետևություն , Հայաստանի Հանրապետության նախագահը անկախ անձից չի կարող ազդել այդ երկու հզոր հարևանների որոշումների վրա , այդ պատճառով այն ինչ ասում է ԼՏՊ-ն շոու է :

----------


## Kuk

> Անհասկանալի և անտեղին ռուսականացում է ,փնտրիր հայկական տարբերակը
> 
> ՈՒշադրությունից քո շեղվել են չակերտները ,որը նշանակում են մեջբերում , տվյալ դեպքում մեջբերումը արված է Ե.Չարենցի «Ամփոխները խելագարված» պոեմից :


Վանական, իսկ առանց չակերտների գրածդ խառնամբոխի մասին ի՞նչ կասես: Եվ մեջբերումդ էլ անտեղի էր. եթե քո ու քո ընկերների մասին այդպիսի մեջբերումներ անելը քեզ դուր կգա, խնդրեմ, դա քո խնդիրն է, բայց չկամարձակվես իմ և ինձ հարազատ մարդկանց մասին խոսելիս այդպես արտահայտվել: Խառնամբոխը էսօրվա հոգևորականների մեծ մասն են, որ ամեն ինչով զբաղվում են, ամեն ինչի հետևում են, բացի Աստվածաշնչից, ու դու, որ քեզ վանական ես կոչում, «Աստված» բառը գրում ես փոքրատառով, և ասելուց հետո էլ չես ընդունում, որ սխալ ես արել: Անտեսում եմ և անտեսելու եմ նման հոգևորականներին, նրանք իրենց մեղավորության մեծ բաժինն ունեն այսօրվա ողբերգական իրականության համար, բայց դա ժամանակավոր է, նրանք վտարվելու են, դուրս են շպրտվելու երկրից, կորելու են իրենց կյանքով հանդերձ:

----------


## ministr

Բարդա ասել թե զիջումների մեջ էլ ում մատնա խառը: Ամերիկայի շանսերը չէի զրոյացնի, չնայած ձեռներին քիչ բան ունեն էս պահին, հլա նախագահական ընտրություններն էլ քթի տակ: Հնարավորա որ ռուսները ուզում են մինչև ամերիկացիք նախագահ կունենան էս հարցը լուծի իրա համար ամենանպաստավոր ձևով: Ու դրա համար թքած ունեն մեր շահերի վրա: Ընդհանրապես ասած ինձ թվում ա որ մեր շահերը մեր ստրատեգիական գործընկերոջ համար ամենավերջին տեղում են:

----------


## Kuk

Ստեղ եմ գրել, որ օֆֆտոպ չլինի: Հենց հանրահավաքի անուն են լսում, միանգամից Լևոնին են հիշում :Dntknw: 




> Ես իմ նախորդ գրառումներից մեկում նշել եմ, որ ԼՏՊ-ին համարում եմ *մեր ժողովրդի* թշնամի։


Եթե «մեր ժողովուրդ» ասելով նկատի ունես հայ ժողովրդին, ապա ես համամիտ չեմ քո կարծիքին, քանի որ կարծում եմ` ԼՏՊ-ին կարելի է համարել, ասենք` ադրբեջանցիների թշնամի, քանի որ նրա նախագահության տարիներին հայ ժողովուրդը պատերազմել է ադրբեջանցիների դեմ ու հաղթել է: Սա մի հանգամանք, ըստ որի ես չեմ համարում նրան հայ ժողովրդի թշնամի, դու բեր հակառակ օրինակը, պարզենք: Մենակ թե մություցուրտ չասես էլի, լուրջ եմ ասում` հոգնել եմ արդեն էդ խոսակցությունից, էնքան ա խոսացվել էդ մասին, էնքան ենք ծիծաղացել էդ թեմայով, էլ հավես չկա, հերիք ա, ամեն ինչ չափի մեջ ա սիրում:



> Նախ ես հայլուր չեմ նայում։
> 
> Երկրորդ. Սա տրամաբանվում է նրանով, որ մի ժողովուրդ, որին Լեւոնը գցեց էլ չասեմ ինչ վիճակների մեջ (անլույս, անգազ, անգործ...), անուղղակիորեն ստիպեց մարդկանց արտագաղթել, այս ժողովուրդը հիմա գլուխը կախ գնում է նույն Լեւոնի հետեւից, մինչդեռ նույն մարդիկ մի քանի տարի առաջ վերջին խոսքերն էին ասում Լեւոնի հասցեին։


Չգիտեմ` դու ում ես ճանաչում, որ գլուխը կախ ա գնում Լևոնի ետևից, բայց իմ շրջապատում չկան նման մարդիկ, ես չեմ ճանաչում ու ինձ չի էլ հետաքրքրում, որ ճանաչեմ նման մարդկանց, նրանք արժանի չեն, էդքան չկան, որ ես իրանց ճանաչեմ, ովքեր գլուխները կախ են գնում ինչ որ մեկի ետևիօց, ու ստեղ կապ չունի, թե ում ետևից են գնում, եթե ինչ որ մեկի համակիրն ես, պետքա իմանաս, ինչի համար, եթե տենց մարդիկ կան, որ չգիտեն, ես իրանց մասին տեղյակ չեմ, տենց մարդկանց մասին խոսելն ինձ համար իզուր ժամանակ վատնելու պես մի բան է:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Ես իմ նախորդ գրառումներից մեկում նշել եմ, որ ԼՏՊ-ին համարում եմ *մեր ժողովրդի* թշնամի։
> 
> 
> 
> Այսինքն եթե մի թուրք գա, ու սկսի մեր իշխանության դեմ հանրահավաք անել, հանուն նրա, որ ինքը դառնա նախագահ ու շտկի իր ազգի կատարած սխալները մեր նկատմամբ, դու կմասնակցե՞ս։
> 
> 
> 
> Նախ ես հայլուր չեմ նայում։
> ...


Դե լավ էլի: Մարդ էսքան չարչարվի, իրա արածներին մեկ առ մեկ բացատրություն տա, էլի գան նույն բանն ասեն: Մի հատ էն ցուրտ ու մթից խոսալուց առաջ իրա ելույթները կարդացեք: Ես էդ քո ասածի նույն ձևով, առանց հիմնավորում, կարամ համարեմ Լևոնին ազգի մեծագույն բարեկամ, ազգի փրկիչ (դե, կարամ համարեմ, էլի):
Համենայն դեպս, դու ոնց ուզում ես, բայց ժողովուրդը ԼՏՊ-ին իրա թշնամի չի համարում: Ու ժողովրդի մեջ հաստատ քեզանից խելացի մտածողները կան:
Եթե դու մտածում ես, որ Քոչարյանը ու Սարգսյանը էս երկրին ավելի բարեկամ են, քան թե ԼՏՊ-ը, ուրեմն երևի դու ես հիպնոսացվել:
Ավելի վատ, որ Հայլուր չես նայում: Գոնե Հայլուր նայեիր, կասեինք հա, Հայլուրով ա լսել:
Սկի Հայլուրը արդեն ցուրտ ու մթի մասին չի խոսում (երևի ամաչում են արդեն), բայց էլի լսում ենք. "Լևոնը մեր լույսերը տարավ, մեր գազը տարավ...": 
Բոլոր էդ ձևի մարդիկ երևի մտածում են, որ ազերիներն են Ատոմակայանը բացել, կամ ազերիներն են "Հայռուսգազարդ"-ը հիմնել: Ապրի Ալիևի արևը:
Ես համոզված եմ, որ եթե ԼՏՊ-ը վեց տարի առաջ էլ վերդառնար, մեկ ա, էդ ընտրություններին էլ էր հաղթելու: Ոչ թե նրա համար, որ ժողովուրդը գլուխը կախ իրա հիպնոսին էր ենթարկվելու, այլ նրա համար, որ ժողովուրդը Քոչարյանի առաջի հինգ տարիներից էլ հասցրեց հիասթափվել, ի տարբերություն ԼՏՊ-ի յոթ տարիներից:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ստեղ եմ գրել, որ օֆֆտոպ չլինի: Հենց հանրահավաքի անուն են լսում, միանգամից Լևոնին են հիշում
> 
> 
> Եթե «մեր ժողովուրդ» ասելով նկատի ունես հայ ժողովրդին, ապա ես համամիտ չեմ քո կարծիքին, քանի որ կարծում եմ` ԼՏՊ-ին կարելի է համարել, ասենք` ադրբեջանցիների թշնամի, քանի որ նրա նախագահության տարիներին հայ ժողովուրդը պատերազմել է ադրբեջանցիների դեմ ու հաղթել է: Սա մի հանգամանք, ըստ որի ես չեմ համարում նրան հայ ժողովրդի թշնամի, դու բեր հակառակ օրինակը, պարզենք: Մենակ թե մություցուրտ չասես էլի, լուրջ եմ ասում` հոգնել եմ արդեն էդ խոսակցությունից, էնքան ա խոսացվել էդ մասին, էնքան ենք ծիծաղացել էդ թեմայով, էլ հավես չկա, հերիք ա, ամեն ինչ չափի մեջ ա սիրում:


Կարծում եմ չարժե քննարկել արդեն իսկ ծեծված թեման...
Վստահ ասեմ մի բան, որ միայն ինքը Լեւոնը, մեկ էլ Աստված գիտի, թե իրականում ով ա ու ինչ ա ուզում Լեւոնը։ Մնացած մարդիկ միայն կարող են երնթադրել` եղած փաստերի վրա, որոնց մի մասն էլ ճիշտ կարող է չլինել։




> Չգիտեմ` դու ում ես ճանաչում, որ գլուխը կախ ա գնում Լևոնի ետևից, բայց իմ շրջապատում չկան նման մարդիկ, ես չեմ ճանաչում ու ինձ չի էլ հետաքրքրում, որ ճանաչեմ նման մարդկանց, նրանք արժանի չեն, էդքան չկան, որ ես իրանց ճանաչեմ, ովքեր գլուխները կախ են գնում ինչ որ մեկի ետևիօց, ու ստեղ կապ չունի, թե ում ետևից են գնում, եթե ինչ որ մեկի համակիրն ես, պետքա իմանաս, ինչի համար, եթե տենց մարդիկ կան, որ չգիտեն, ես իրանց մասին տեղյակ չեմ, տենց մարդկանց մասին խոսելն ինձ համար իզուր ժամանակ վատնելու պես մի բան է:


 :Shok: 
Վերցրել ես իմ գրառումը, ընտրել ես մեջից մի հատ արտահայտություն (գլուխը կախ), որը գրառման բուն իմաստի հետ կապ չունի, եւ կրում է զուտ պատկերավոր դարձնելու բնույթ։ Հետո սկսել ես դրա վրա խորը փիլիսոփայական միտք շարադրել։ Ասեմ, որ չարչարանքդ մի փոքր իզուր էր, քանի որ, նորից կրկնեմ, այդ արտահայտությունը կրում է` գրառումը պատկերավորող բնույթ։

----------


## Rammstein

> Դե լավ էլի: Մարդ էսքան չարչարվի, իրա արածներին մեկ առ մեկ բացատրություն տա, էլի գան նույն բանն ասեն: Մի հատ էն ցուրտ ու մթից խոսալուց առաջ իրա ելույթները կարդացեք: Ես էդ քո ասածի նույն ձևով, առանց հիմնավորում, կարամ համարեմ Լևոնին ազգի մեծագույն բարեկամ, ազգի փրկիչ (դե, կարամ համարեմ, էլի):


Համարի, ո՞վ ա բան ասում։ Ես չեմ հիմնավորում, որովհետեւ թեմայից շեղում կլինի։




> Համենայն դեպս, դու ոնց ուզում ես, բայց ժողովուրդը ԼՏՊ-ին իրա թշնամի չի համարում: Ու ժողովրդի մեջ հաստատ քեզանից խելացի մտածողները կան:
> Եթե դու մտածում ես, որ Քոչարյանը ու Սարգսյանը էս երկրին ավելի բարեկամ են, քան թե ԼՏՊ-ը, ուրեմն երևի դու ես հիպնոսացվել:


Եթե Լեւոնի կողմնակիցները ժողովուրդ են համարում միայն Լեւոնի կողմնակիցներին, ապա... երեւի բնական ա, քանի որ վերջիններս առաջնորդվում են ատելությամբ։
Ես չեմ մտածում, որ ՌՔ-ն, ՍՍ-ն բարեկամ են։

----------


## REAL_ist

> ժողովուրդը Քոչարյանի առաջի հինգ տարիներից էլ հասցրեց հիասթափվել, ի տարբերություն ԼՏՊ-ի յոթ տարիներից:


ինչ ինչ Լևոնի տարիներից չհիասթափված մարդ են թվերին դժվար էլ ճարելը :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. Երեք գրառումներ այստեղ տեղափոխվել են «Պե՞տք է վերսկսել հանրահավաքները» թեմայից:*

----------


## Kuk

> Կարծում եմ չարժե քննարկել արդեն իսկ ծեծված թեման...
> Վստահ ասեմ մի բան, որ միայն ինքը Լեւոնը, մեկ էլ Աստված գիտի, թե իրականում ով ա ու ինչ ա ուզում Լեւոնը։ Մնացած մարդիկ միայն կարող են երնթադրել` եղած փաստերի վրա, որոնց մի մասն էլ ճիշտ կարող է չլինել։


Է ի՞նչ կա որ. ես էլ, շատ բաներ կան, որ ուզում եմ անել, որոնց մասին մենակ ես գիտեմ, ու դեռ հարց ա` Աստված գիտի, թե չէ, չգիտեմ էլի, Աստված ունի այդ հնարավորությունը` կարդալ մարդկանց մտքերը: Ո՞վ է ասում, որ պետք ա բոլորն իրենց ցասնկությունների մասին բարձրաձայնեն, կամ թեկուզ քաղաքական գործիչները, նրանք ինչի մարդ չե՞ն: Ռամշտայն ջան, էսքան խոսացինք, բայց ասելիքդ չերևաց, մենակ տեսա իրենց զվարճալի հատկությունները վաղուց կորցրած մի երկու միտք` անլույս, անգազ, հիպնոս և այլն..




> Վերցրել ես իմ գրառումը, ընտրել ես մեջից մի հատ արտահայտություն (գլուխը կախ), որը գրառման բուն իմաստի հետ կապ չունի, եւ կրում է զուտ պատկերավոր դարձնելու բնույթ։ Հետո սկսել ես դրա վրա խորը փիլիսոփայական միտք շարադրել։ Ասեմ, որ չարչարանքդ մի փոքր իզուր էր, քանի որ, նորից կրկնեմ, այդ արտահայտությունը կրում է` գրառումը պատկերավորող բնույթ։


Դա քո գրառումն է, պատասխանել եմ դրան, ի՞նչ պատկերավոր, եթե կան արտահայտություններ քո գրառումներում, որոնց համար դու պատասխանատվություն չես կրում, լավ կլինի` չգրես, ոչ թե գրես, հետո էլ ասես` էդ պատկերավոր մասն է. կլինի՞ չպատկերավորես, ուղղակի արտահայտվես: Ցույց տուր իմ գրառման մեջ որևէ փիլիսոփայական միտք, ասա տեսնեմ` ինչա նշանակում «խորը փլիսոփայություն», ո՞ր չարչարանքներիս մասին էիր ասում, ցույց տուր չարչարանքներս, ասա` ինչ ա նշանակում` «մի փոքր իզուր». հիմա իզուր է՞ր, թե՞` չէ, մի փոքր իզուրը ո՞րնա` միքիչ իզուր, միքիչ ոչ իզո՞ւր: Սենց գրառումներդ որ կարդում եմ, գիտեմ որ մեկին պատասխանեմ, էս պատկերավորի պահն էլ որ ասիր, արդեն երկմտանքի մեջ եմ ընկնում` պատասխանել այս մասին, թե` ոչ: Ո՞ն ց կարելի է տարբերել պատկերավոր հանդիսացող մասը ոչ պատկերավորից. օրինակ էն հիպնոսի պահը պատկերավորի սերիայից է՞ր, թե լրջից էր: Լավ հիմա էդ գրառումդ նորից մեջբերեմ ու պատասխանեմ այլ հատվածների, մեկ էլ տեսար` ոչ պատկերավոր հատված հանդիպի մեջը: Մոտս նենց տպավորություն առաջացավ` ոնց որ հեսա պետքա չպատկերավոր բան շահեմ :Jpit:  Շահովի գրառումներ :Jpit: 




> Նախ ես հայլուր չեմ նայում։
> 
> Երկրորդ. Սա տրամաբանվում է նրանով, որ մի ժողովուրդ, որին Լեւոնը գցեց էլ չասեմ ինչ վիճակների մեջ (անլույս, անգազ, անգործ...), անուղղակիորեն ստիպեց մարդկանց արտագաղթել, այս ժողովուրդը հիմա գլուխը կախ գնում է նույն Լեւոնի հետեւից, մինչդեռ նույն մարդիկ մի քանի տարի առաջ վերջին խոսքերն էին ասում Լեւոնի հասցեին։


Դու չես խոսում անկախացած երկրի մասին, դու չես խոսում հաղթած պատերազմի մասին, դու չես խոսում այն մասին, որ այս երկուսը տեղի է ունեցել ավերիչ երկրաշարժից անմիջապես հետո, փոխարենն ասում ես` անլույս, անգազ, անգործ: Հիմա սրա ինչի՞ն պատասխանեմ, Ռամշտայն ջան, ասա պատասխանեմ: Նայել ե՞ս` Լևոնի ժամանակ ինչքան են արտագաղթել, հիմա ինչքան են արտագաղթում, եթե նայել ես, գիտես, ասա էդ թվերը, շարունակենք բանավեճը արտագաղթի թեմայով, եթե չգիտես, կներես, հավես չունեմ ներկայացնելու դրանք, իսկ առանց դրանց, օդում խոսալու սովորություն չունեմ, չեմ կարող ասել` արտագաղթ, ու քաշվել մի կողմ, եթե խոսվում է արտագաղթի մասին, պետք է խոսել թվերով, հիմնավորելով: Իսկ գրառմանդ մյուս հատվածը վերաբերում է ինչ որ մարդկանց, ում ես ոչ ճանաչում եմ, ոչ էլ դու ես հստակ ասում, թե ովքեր են նրանք: Ասում ես` մարդիկ ինչ ասես ասում էին, հիմա գնում են Լևոնի ետևից չէ՞, է հա ի՞նչ անեմ, ես ասեցի` նման ծանոթներ չունեմ, ինձ չի հետաքրքրում նման մարդկանց վարքագիծը, գործողություններն ու մտածելակերպի մասին խոսակցությունները, է թող չգնան, իրանց ասա, դա ի՞նչ կապ ունի Լևոնի հետ:

----------


## Աբելյան

> ինչ ինչ Լևոնի տարիներից չհիասթափված մարդ են թվերին դժվար էլ ճարելը


էդ դեպքում 2003-ին անհնար էր

----------


## Աբելյան

> Եթե Լեւոնի կողմնակիցները ժողովուրդ են համարում միայն Լեւոնի կողմնակիցներին, ապա... երեւի բնական ա, քանի որ վերջիններս առաջնորդվում են ատելությամբ։


ոչ թե ատելությամբ, այլ` էն համոզմունքով, որ իրանք մեծամասնություն են

----------


## pigh

Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կուռքացման ակունքներում, անկասկած, փնտրել է պետք հայ ազգային հոգեմտակերպի երկու թերարժեքը` դարերով հղկված և ժամանակի փորձությամբ թրծված: Չէ՞ որ ավանդաբար մենք պաշտամունքի հասնող սեր ու համակրանք ենք հանդես բերել կրթված մարդկանց և չափազանցված պատկառանք` բազմագետ-գիտունների նկատմամբ:

Կրթվածության տակ ընդունվել է դրա վավերացումը դիպլոմի տեսքով (հատկապես, եթե այն... կարմիր է), բազմագիտության ներքո` հրապարակային վարժ ելույթներն ու լեզուների տիրապետումը: Վերջին դեպքում գործել է, հավանաբար, ավանդական ասացվածքը. «Որքան լեզու գիտես, այնքան մարդ ես»:

Մեր ժողովուրդը գիտելիքի իմացության, անգամ տաղանդի դրսևորումը ընկալում է թվերի, տեղեկությունների, փաստերի ու իրադարձությունների ճշգրիտ և, որ գլխավորն է, արտահայտիչ վերարտադրման տեսքով: Այսինքն` կեղծ հռետորականության յուրովի կարոտախտ է, ինքնակամ հմայություն, անվերապահ խոնարհում: Խոնարհում սեփական թերարժեքումների ընդերքից ծնած կուռքի առջև, ծնրադիր խոնարհում:

Իր հռետորական ձիրքով և արտիստական հմայքով (հայտնի է` միջնակարգն ավարտելով` Լևոն Հակոբի Տեր-Պետրոսյանը նախ դիմել է Երևանի գեղարվեստա-թատերական ինստիտուտի դերասանական բաժին և չի ընդունվել միայն այն պատճառով, որ այդ տարի դերասանական բաժնում հավաք չի եղել), լեզուների իմացությամբ և դոկտորական իմիջով նա հարմարագույն թեկնածուն էր Երրորդ հանրապետության գլխավոր կուռքի թափուր պատվանդանի, որը ձևակերտվել էր հարյուրամյակների պետականության բացակայության անհույս ու անհեռանկար պայմաններում:

Դավիթ Բեկ գահերեց իշխան, երևելի պետական այր: Դավիթ Բեկն իր ժամանակակիցների համար կուռք չեղավ: Ու ոչ միայն այն պատճառով, որ հայությունը պակաս կռապաշտ էր, քան երեք հարյուր տարի անց, երբ անկախ պետականության կայացման ղեկանիվի մոտ հայտնվեց բազմախոստում գիտական այրը: Պարզապես հայությունը Անիի կործանումից ի վեր դեգերում է պետական այրի (ղեկավարի ու կառավարչի) կերպարի բացահայտման բավիղներում և չգտնելով նրանց` դափնեպսակը դնում է անհրաժեշտ վայրում, անհրաժեշտ պահին հայտնված գլխավոր ճարտասանի ոտքերի տակ:

Այստեղ մի բան է ասվելու, որը տարակուսանք կհարուցի իմ շատ հարգելի ընթերցողի մոտ. Տեր-Պետրոսյանը երբեք, անգամ իր աղետալի կառավարման տարիներին, հայ ժողովրդի հոգեմտակերպում իր պատվանդանից վայր չի նետվել: Այսինքն` հայ ժողովրդի պատմական նշանակալից շրջափուլի գլխավոր կուռքը չկործանվեց: Նա ընդամենը վարագուրվեց և ի հայտ եկավ 2007 թ.-ի աշնանը` դարձյալ անհրաժեշտ պահին և անհրաժեշտ վայրում:

Գարեգին Նժդեհը` երևելի պետական այրը, առանց պետականության, փառահեղ զորավարը, ռանչպարների աշխարհազորով գոտեպնդված և ազգային էթնոիմաստասիրական ջահակիրը, իր անդուլ պայքարի և անհավանական հաղթանակների տարիներին կիսում էր գահերեց իշխանի բախտը: Գուցե այստեղ էլ մեկ այլ ավանդական-ազգային «իմաստասիրությունն» է ավերիչ գործն արել` «Գնա մեռիր, արի սիրեմ»:

Տեր-Պետրոսյանի երկրորդ գալստյան ազդարարը անհավանական թափով խառնակեց հասարակական հավերժական խումհարի մեջ դեգերող հոգեմտակերպը: Ահռելի մի զանգված հաշված րոպեներում... աղանդավորվեց: Ու զարմանալու ոչինչ չկա: Կուռքը նետել էր վարագույրն ու շղարշը և հանրությանը ներկայացել դիվային ողջ հմայքով ու կավատային քմայքով: Մոտ կես միլիոն մարդ շարժվեց կուռքի հետևից և ի՞նչ փույթ, որ վերջինը բացահայտ դավում էր, ակնհայտ մոլորեցնում, պարզորոշ հիմարացնում: Կուռքը, սովորաբար, կռապաշտների հանդեպ տածում է սոսկալի արհամարհանք ու անթաքույց գարշանք:

Ահա դրվագներ «Կուռք - կռապաշտներ» բազմօրյա և բազմաբյուր հանդիսախաղից. «Ես երջանիկ եմ, որ այդ տարիները ժողովուրդը համարում է ցրտի ու մթի տարիներ, քանի որ չի զգացել պատերազմը»: Սա ի՞նչ է, անկեղծ սրտի խոյա՞նք, թե՞... Թողնում եմ կռապաշտների գնահատականին` ավելացնելով միայն, որ, ըստ իս, սա «ընդամենը» խնկարկուներին անբուժելի ապուշների տեղ դնելու հաջողված հնարք է: Հերթական հնարքը:

Հաջողությունից թևավորված Կուռքը մեծագույն հրճվանք է ապրում արդեն «ինքնախարազանմամբ». «Ինչ վերաբերում է մեղադրանքներին, ապա, որպեսզի ոչ ոք չկարծի, թե վախենում կամ խուսափում եմ դրանցից, ինքս կներկայացնեմ դրանց ամբողջական կատալոգը... Մութ ու ցուրտ տարիներ, մազութի գործ, էլեկտրաէներգիայի հողանցում, արդյունաբերության քայքայում, վայրենի սեփականաշնորհում, Խնայբանկի ավանդների փոշիացում...

Հավատացած եմ` ոմանք չարախնդությամբ, իսկ հասարակության մեծագույն մասը, որը տարիներ շարունակ ենթարկվել է գեբելսյան պրոպագանդայի մեթոդներով մատուցած ճշմարտությունների ճնշմանը, ամենայն անկեղծությամբ սպասում է նշված մեղադրանքների վերաբերյալ իմ բացատրություններին: Վստահեցնում եմ` դուք դեռ բազմաթիվ առիթներ կունենաք լսելու այդ բացատրությունները...»:

Առիթները բազմաթիվ էին, բացատրություններ, սակայն, չեղան: Եվ ոչ այն պատճառով, որ լևոնահիշական զարհուրանքը «հասարակության մեծագույն մասի» մարմնի ու հոգու դաժան գալարումներով էր բազմիցս «հողանցվել», ուղղակի չկար դրանց քաղաքական պատճառաբանումը: Իսկապես, ինչո՞ւ արդարանալ, մեղայական տոնով հանդես գալ կամ կոկորդիլոսի արցունքներ հեղել, երբ... հասարակությունն աղանդի թունահաբերը կուլ տալով` այլևս չունի որևէ բացատրության կարիք: 

Այսպիսով, հասարակական, թող թույլ տրվի ասել, վերջնականապես մթագնած գիտակցությունը (ասենք` ի՞նչ լուսավորում աղանդին) Կուռքի քողազերծումն ընդունեց մեծագույն խանդավառությամբ և պատրաստ է նրա հետևից ընթանալով... տասնյակ «մարտի 1»-եր կազմակերպել: 

Մի անգամ խորհրդային նշանավոր գրող և հրապարակախոս Ֆազիլ Իսքանդերն ասել է. «Մարդիկ հաճախ են շփոթում խլրտուն միտքը վերամբարձ տխմարության հետ»: Կարծես այսօր է ասվել և, կարծես, հենց Տեր-Պետրոսյանի առիթով: Համոզված եմ, այս միտքն էլ ընթերցելով` կռապաշտները արհամարհանքով թոթվելու են ուսերը:

Կուռքը քաղաքական սև ու մթին, երբեմն անգամ կործանարար տեխնոլոգիաներ կիրառելով` կարող էր, իհարկե, թույլ տալ իրեն այնպիսի մի անմեղ զվարճանք, ինչպիսին ռեպ պարելն է: Իսկ ինչո՞ւ ոչ: Երբ կռապաշտներին փորձում էի «դարձի բերել»` ներկայացնելով անառարկելի փաստեր (մասնավորապես, որ իշխանության գալով Կուռքը վեց ամսում գիրացավ 27,5 կիլոգրամով, երբ կռապաշտներն ու ոչ կռապաշտները նմանվում էին անկախ հանրապետությանը ձոնված աբսուրդի թատրոնի բեմում թափառող ուրվականների), վերջինները անմրցելի մի «տրամաբանական գոհար» էին մատուցում... «ինչ անենք, բա ինքը նախագահ ա...»:

Արշակ Երկրորդը ինչո՞ւ Արշակավանը կառուցեց: Ինչո՞ւ Տիգրան Երկրորդ-Մեծի կառավարած ամենաընդարձակ հայկական կայսրությունը փլուզվեց դեռ կայսրի գահակալության օրոք: Ինչո՞ւ Նժդեհը կրկնակի հեռացվեց Դաշնակցությունից... Նման ինչուների պատասխանը չգտնելով (իսկ դրանց թիվը... անթիվ է)` անհնար է ըմբռնել առայժմ անըմբռնելին` պետական քաղաքականության մակարդակի հասցված կռապաշտության որոմի մշտնջենականությունը:

Տեր-Պետրոսյան Լևոնը դեռ երկար է շարունակելու դավել ու դյութել: Եվ, կասկած չկա, փառավորապես տոնելու է իր հերթական հաղթանակները: Եթե, իհարկե, կառափնարան չուղևորվի` որպես բազում ոճրագործությունների հեղինակ:

Սակայն կռապաշտությունը հանդեպ Լ. Տ-Պ-ի, որ կապանքել է հասարակական գիտակցությունը վերից վար, արդյո՞ք քարերը կժողովի ու կնետի նրա ուղղությամբ:

Ինձ հետին թվով մի միտք է շարունակ սարսափեցնում: Եթե «մի քյոռ գյուլլա” պատահաբար գետներ նրան մարտի 1-ին, դրանից առաջ և հետո, կռապաշտներն արդյոք չէի՞ն կործանի Երրորդ հանրապետությունը և արդյոք նրա փլատակների վրա նոր պատվանդաններ չէի՞ն կառուցի նոր կուռքերի համար:

Մատենադարանից մինչև Ազատության հրապարակ, մինչև Գրիգոր Լուսավորչի փողոց...

ՎՐԵԺ ԱՌԱՔԵԼՅԱՆ

----------


## Chuk

*
Մոդերատորական. թեմայի վերնագիրը «Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի պատմական առաքելությունը» կանխակալ տարբերակից փոխվում է «Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան քաղաքական գործիչը» տարբերակով:*

----------


## haik

> *Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի պատմական առաքելությունը կայանում է նրանում, որ նա երկրորդ անգամ ազգը հանեց ոտքի իր ազգային արժանապատվությունը պահպանելու համար` հանուն կենսաբանական անվտանգության: ՀՀՇ-ն եղել է եւ մնում է քաղաքական այն կատալիզատորը, որը 1988-89թթ.-ին դարձավ ազգային զարթոնքի կատալիզատոր*



ՄԱՍՈՆ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հայ ազգը հանում է ոտքի հանուն կենսաբանական անվտանգության… Ծիծաղելի է  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: , սուր հումորի զգացում ունեք… ՀՀՇ-ն ել զարթոնքի կատալիզատոր  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: … Ձեր հումորը ձեզ ուտումա…
Ռուսերեն մի խոսք կա, ասում է "не смешите мои тапочки".

----------

Chilly (12.02.2009), Լեո (10.02.2009)

----------


## Արտիստ

> ՄԱՍՈՆ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հայ ազգը հանում է ոտքի հանուն կենսաբանական անվտանգության… Ծիծաղելի է , սուր հումորի զգացում ունեք… ՀՀՇ-ն ել զարթոնքի կատալիզատոր … Ձեր հումորը ձեզ ուտումա…
> Ռուսերեն մի խոսք կա, ասում է "не смешите мои тапочки".


Միշտ մտածել եմ թե սւոր հումոր ասելով ինչ նկատի ունեն՞ :Think:  Ծակումա :Shok: 

Dear Astgh,

Ես նույնպես գնահատում եմ խոսքդ, ու խոնարհվում քո առաջ :Smile:

----------

Norton (11.02.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> ՄԱՍՈՆ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հայ ազգը հանում է ոտքի հանուն կենսաբանական անվտանգության… Ծիծաղելի է , սուր հումորի զգացում ունեք… ՀՀՇ-ն ել զարթոնքի կատալիզատոր … Ձեր հումորը ձեզ ուտումա…
> Ռուսերեն մի խոսք կա, ասում է "не смешите мои тапочки".


Հայերեն մի խոսք կա, ասում ա, երբ մարդն ասելիք չունի, այդ ասելիքի բացակայությունը թաքցնում ա մինչև ականջները բացված հիմար ժպիտի տակ, սակայն անգամ դա դեմքի արտահայտությունը (չմանրամասնեմ, թե որ արտահայտությունը) չի փոխում  :Wink:

----------

Norton (11.02.2009), Քամի (17.03.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ՄԱՍՈՆ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հայ ազգը հանում է ոտքի հանուն կենսաբանական անվտանգության… Ծիծաղելի է , սուր հումորի զգացում ունեք… ՀՀՇ-ն ել զարթոնքի կատալիզատոր … Ձեր հումորը ձեզ ուտումա…
> Ռուսերեն մի խոսք կա, ասում է "не смешите мои тапочки".


Հայկ ջան, դու կարաս տապշկեքիդ հետ ինչքան ուզում ես ծիծաղես, դա քո գործն է… բայց մի բան լավ պիտի պատկերացնես որ էս պրոցեսը միայն մի ուղղությամբ է գնում ու դու լավ գիտես թե դա որ կողմն է … 

դու շարունակի քո երևակայական ընկերոջ (տապշկեքի) հետ պայքարել երևակայական թշնամու (մասոնների) դեմ… մենք էլ ձեզ ստեղից բալետ կանենք…

----------

murmushka (17.03.2009), Nareco (13.02.2009), Norton (11.02.2009), Աբելյան (11.02.2009), Մարկիզ (11.02.2009), Քամի (17.03.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ձեր հումորը ձեզ ուտումա…


բայց ախր նպատակ ուներ ձեզ կուլ տալու, զոմբիացնելու, հոգեխանգարելու... փաստորեն, չի ստացվել? :Sad:  մասոնները աշխատավարձս կկտրեն

----------

Քամի (17.03.2009)

----------


## Fabolous

1994-ի հունիսի 30-ին «Ղարաբաղ» կոմիտեի նախկին անդամ և Երևանի նախկին քաղաքագլուխ Համբարձում Գալստյանը հրապարակավ հայտարարեց. «Ես համարում եմ, որ հանրապետության գլխավոր չարիքը նախագահ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն է»:
Տարին չբոլորած` հայտարարության հեղինակը գնդակահարվեց սեփական բնակարանի մերձակայքում(տենաս ով՞ էր)
տենաս ո՞նց մեր Լյովիկը նախագահ դարձավ1996-ին-նա ընտրվել էր երևի....ամենահետաքրքիրը են ա, որ էտ մարդը հիմա 2008-ի անարդար ընտրություններից ա խոսում....Հենրիկ Իգթյանը լավ խոսք էր ասել Գոռբաչովին, ստեղ ելա տեղին, բայց չեմ ասի :LOL: 
տեսնես դաշնակները ինչու՞ էին բանտերում,թե բանտերում չէեին, կամ էլ բոլորը միանգամից հանցագործ դարձան...ու հիմա էտ մարդը պահանջում ա, որ են «հրաշալի յոթնյակին»ազատ արձակեն....երևի Ջանգիրյան Գագոն չէր զինվոր ծեծում, կամ 5000 դոլլարով սպանության գործ փակում..
երևի ես եմ Ռոբերտին ու Սերժին պաշտոն տվեցի, ու առաջ բռթեցի...դե հիմա մարդ ա չէ՞, սխալվում ա...
հասարակ բան-Սումգայիթի օրը պար էր պարում Լյովիկը, Իսրայելի դրոշ էր ծածանվում Օպերայի բակում, որտեղ բացի Հայաստանի դրոշից ուրիշ երկրի դրոշ չպիտի ծածանվի :Think:   չգիտեմ գիտեք թե չէ, երիտթուրքերի վերնախավում հրեաներ եին.....
են որ ասեց, ով իմ հետ չի տականք ա, ըտեղ իրան վաբշե մի հատ հավեսով քֆուր ա հասնում, Վանո-ի մասին նեռվեռ չունեմ խոսելու...պարզից էլ պարզա

----------


## Տրիբուն

> չգիտեմ գիտեք թե չէ, երիտթուրքերի վերնախավում հրեաներ եին.....


մի քիչ ավելի մանրամասն էլի էս մասին

ահագին մարդ կա չգիտի, ու դրա համար էլ առանձին թեմա կա, առաջարկում եմ անցնել այդ թեմայի տակ

----------


## Մարկիզ

> 1994-ի հունիսի 30-ին «Ղարաբաղ» կոմիտեի նախկին անդամ և Երևանի նախկին քաղաքագլուխ Համբարձում Գալստյանը հրապարակավ հայտարարեց. «Ես համարում եմ, որ հանրապետության գլխավոր չարիքը նախագահ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն է»:
> Տարին չբոլորած` հայտարարության հեղինակը գնդակահարվեց սեփական բնակարանի մերձակայքում(տենաս ով՞ էր)


Մի րոպե… Այդ տարիներին բազմաթիվ մարդիկ նման արտահայտություններ են արել/ես չգիտեմ էլ նման բան եղել՞ է, թե՞ ոչ/… Բայց դա դեռ հիմք չի տալիս պնդելու, որ սօանության հեղինակը առաջին նախագահն է: Եթե նման բան լիներ, կարող ես չկասկածել դա այսօրվա պայմաններում կներկայացվեր ողջ իշխանական քարոզչամեքենայով նրա դեմ:
Բայց միթե՞ քեզ պարզ չէ այս ամենը:



> տենաս ո՞նց մեր Լյովիկը նախագահ դարձավ1996-ին-նա ընտրվել էր


Այո, ընտրվել էր… 
…ի դեպ, ասեմ, որ անգամ եթե չէր էլ ընտրվել շա՜տ լավ է, որ Վ. Մանուկյանը չդարձավ այս երկրի նախագահ/պատճառները՞… տես համապատասխան թեման/… Լավ էր մեր երկրի համար, թե չէ հիմա կարող ա Թուրքիայի մարզ լինեինք…



> երևի....ամենահետաքրքիրը են ա, որ էտ մարդը հիմա 2008-ի անարդար ընտրություններից ա խոսում....Հենրիկ Իգթյանը լավ խոսք էր ասել Գոռբաչովին, ստեղ ելա տեղին, բայց չեմ ասի


Հա, ինչ՞… Չխոսա՞… բայց եթե անարդար են եղել ընտրությունները, չխոսա՞… Թե՞ դու կարծում ես արդար էին… Կասեմ ավելին… Նման խայտառակ ընտրություններ ՀՀ-ում երբևէ չեն եղել…



> տեսնես դաշնակները ինչու՞ էին բանտերում,թե բանտերում չէեին, կամ էլ բոլորը միանգամից հանցագործ դարձան...


Նախ, բոլորը չէին:
Նման քր գործ կա… Ի դեպ, վստահ եմ, տեղյակ չես ներկայումս էլ պատիժը կրողներ այդ գործով կան: Եթե սարքովի էր, ապա ինչու՞ են ոմանք դեռ բանտում:



> ու հիմա էտ մարդը պահանջում ա, որ են «հրաշալի յոթնյակին»ազատ արձակեն....


Ես չհասկացա… Դու գրում ես, բայց չես հիմնավորում: Մեղավո՞ր են յոթը: Վստահ եմ, գիտես, որ մեղավոր չեն այդ գործով: Այստեղ այլ հարց է ծագում: Եթե գիտես, որ այդ մարդիկ անմեղ են, գումարած ևս մի քանի տասնյակ մարդ, ինչու՞ չես բարձրաձայնում:
Յոթի մեջ կան մարդիկ, որոնք պաշտպանել են քո հայրենիքը՝ անկախ ամեն ինչից:




> երևի Ջանգիրյան Գագոն չէր զինվոր ծեծում, կամ 5000 դոլլարով սպանության գործ փակում..


Փաստ…



> երևի ես եմ Ռոբերտին ու Սերժին պաշտոն տվեցի, ու առաջ բռթեցի...դե հիմա մարդ ա չէ՞, սխալվում ա...


Ինչ ես՞ ուզում: Մարդը ընդունել է, որ դա եղել է իր ամենամեծ սխալը:



> հասարակ բան-Սումգայիթի օրը պար էր պարում Լյովիկը, Իսրայելի դրոշ էր ծածանվում Օպերայի բակում, որտեղ բացի Հայաստանի դրոշից ուրիշ երկրի դրոշ չպիտի ծածանվի  չգիտեմ գիտեք թե չէ, երիտթուրքերի վերնախավում հրեաներ եին.....


Իսկ ինչու՞… Ազատության հրապարակում հավաքվել էին մարդիկ, որոնք պայքարում էին իրենց իրավունքների համար: Օրինակ՝ ես եմ, իմ եղբայրն ապրում է Վրաստանում և հայ համայնքի ներկայացուցիչ է, որոնց մեծամասնությունը համաժողովրդական շարժման համակիր է, ի՞նչն է ինձ խանգարում վերցնել Հայաստանի և Վրաստանի դրոշներ ու գնալ խաղաղ պայքարելու իմ արժանապատիվ ապրելու համար…



> են որ ասեց, ով իմ հետ չի տականք ա, ըտեղ իրան վաբշե մի հատ հավեսով քֆուր ա հասնում,


Վերջապես, նրա խոսքի իրական իմաստը կամ չես հասկացել, կամ էլ հասկացել ես այնպես ինչպես դու ես ուզում: Նա ՀԱԿ-ին ընդդիմացող մարդկանց չի ասել տականք:




> Վանո-ի մասին *նեռվեռ չ*ունեմ խոսելու...պարզից էլ պարզա


Ինձ էլ չունեմ…

… Վերջում էլ, թույլ տուր ասել, որ այն ինչ դու հենց նոր գրեցիր այստեղ բազմիցս տարբեր մարդկանց կողմից գրվել է… Ընդհանրապես խորհուրդ կտամ ծանոթանալ «քաղաքականություն» բաժնի թեմաներին…

 Մի բան էլ… Քո համաքաղաքացիներին փողոցներում գյուլլում էին: Դրանից խայտառակ ողբերգություն երբևէ մեր նորանկախ հանրապետությունում եղել՞ է…

----------

murmushka (17.03.2009), Norton (17.03.2009)

----------


## ministr

Էն, որ 96-ին Մանուկյանը չդառավ նախագահ .. բարին էդ էր.. համարյա նույն պատճառաբանությամբ, ինչ որ Ստ. Դեմիրճյանը չդառավ;
Բաղդասարյանն էլ մի տարի առաջ ՍՍ-ին էր քննադատում ինչքան ուժ ուներ.. իսկ հիմա ինչա անում?  
Դաշնակները երբ են ասել որ անմեղ տեղն են դատվել? ՀԱԲ-ի մասին էլ մոռացար... թե չես լսել, որովհետև էդ մասին չեն խոսում? Համարյա քաղաքացիական կռվի բերանն էինք, ու ԼՏՊ-ն լուծեց էդ զինված կառույցի հարցը;
Մոռացար նաև գրես, որ Լևոնից թաքուն են Արցախն ազատագրել  :Smile: 
Էդ ոնցա քաղաքում ծածանված թուրքական դրոշի մասին բան չես ասում? Ու տենց էլ չհասկացանք էդ ֆուտբոլ նայելու կայֆը...

Նման բան չի ասվել (ով մեր հետ չի տականքա): Կարծում եմ դժվար չի լինի մի տարի առաջվա նյութեր գտնել.. կարող ես գտնել նման փաստ? Թե չէ սրա նրա TV-ով ասածը հիմք չի: Ես ցույցերին չեմ մասնակցել, բայց  հավատացած եմ, որ նման բառեր ԼՏՊ-ն չէր ասի` ելնելով մինչև հիմա իրա ասածներից:

Ջհանգիրյանի հաշվով կհամաձայնեմ, որ ինքը ու ազգի հերոսը տարբեր բևեռներ են; Ու դա մենակ իրան չի վերաբերում: Էլի շատ մարդիկ կան ԼՏՊ-ի շրջապատում, որոնց մասին լավ բան չեմ հիշում:

----------

dvgray (17.03.2009), Nareco (17.03.2009), Norton (17.03.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> 1994-ի հունիսի 30-ին «Ղարաբաղ» կոմիտեի նախկին անդամ և Երևանի նախկին քաղաքագլուխ Համբարձում Գալստյանը հրապարակավ հայտարարեց. «Ես համարում եմ, որ հանրապետության գլխավոր չարիքը նախագահ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն է»:
> Տարին չբոլորած` հայտարարության հեղինակը գնդակահարվեց սեփական բնակարանի մերձակայքում(տենաս ով՞ էր)
> տենաս ո՞նց մեր Լյովիկը նախագահ դարձավ1996-ին-նա ընտրվել էր երևի....ամենահետաքրքիրը են ա, որ էտ մարդը հիմա 2008-ի անարդար ընտրություններից ա խոսում....Հենրիկ Իգթյանը լավ խոսք էր ասել Գոռբաչովին, ստեղ ելա տեղին, բայց չեմ ասի
> տեսնես դաշնակները ինչու՞ էին բանտերում,թե բանտերում չէեին, կամ էլ բոլորը միանգամից հանցագործ դարձան...ու հիմա էտ մարդը պահանջում ա, որ են «հրաշալի յոթնյակին»ազատ արձակեն....երևի Ջանգիրյան Գագոն չէր զինվոր ծեծում, կամ 5000 դոլլարով սպանության գործ փակում..
> երևի ես եմ Ռոբերտին ու Սերժին պաշտոն տվեցի, ու առաջ բռթեցի...դե հիմա մարդ ա չէ՞, սխալվում ա...
> հասարակ բան-Սումգայիթի օրը պար էր պարում Լյովիկը, Իսրայելի դրոշ էր ծածանվում Օպերայի բակում, որտեղ բացի Հայաստանի դրոշից ուրիշ երկրի դրոշ չպիտի ծածանվի  չգիտեմ գիտեք թե չէ, երիտթուրքերի վերնախավում հրեաներ եին.....
> են որ ասեց, ով իմ հետ չի տականք ա, ըտեղ իրան վաբշե մի հատ հավեսով քֆուր ա հասնում, Վանո-ի մասին նեռվեռ չունեմ խոսելու...պարզից էլ պարզա


Իսկ ո՞վ է, որ ամեն Աստծու օր, գիշերվա կեսին, երբ հեռուստատեսության այս կամ այն ալիքով հնչում է Հայաստանի Հանրապետության հիմնը, ոտքի չի կանգնում ու հարգանքի տուրքը չի մատուցում Հայրենիքին, ու արդյունքում ամեն ամիս խայտառակ դեպքեր են գրանցվում Հանրապետությունում, տենաս ո՞վ է... 
Այ քո ասածը մոտավարապես այսպիսին է: Դեմագոգիային կուլ գնալը դեռևս այդքան սարսափելի չի, ինչքան դեմագոգիան տարածելը: Ինչքան որ դու ես լսել Տեր-Պետրոսյանի մասին, այդքան էլ այստեղ մնացածը՝ մասնավորապես «Հայլուր»-ից, ավելի ծաղկացրած, «փաստերով»-բանով, սոխով, կանաչիով, ոչ մեկ հենց նոր չի իջել լուսնից, մի քիչ կարդա ու տես, որ քո բերած «փաստերից» ավելի «հիմնավորցած» փաստեր բերողներ կան Տեր-Պետրոսյանի դեմ, համենայն գրառում կատարելիս փորձիր չկրկնել այն ինչ այստեղ բազմիցս ասվել է, վաղուց գրանցված մարդիկ կան, կարող է ձանձրանան ու գուցե մտքերիդ պատասխաններն էլ տեսնես:

----------


## Fabolous

նախ ես պարտաոր չեմ  կարդալ թե ինձնից առաջ ինչ են գրել, ում ձանձրացնում ա կարա չկարդա...դե եթե 96-ին բարին էտ եր որ Մանուկյանը չդարձավ նախագահ, չնայած որ ընտրվել էր, նույն հաջողությամբ ես հիմա կարամ ասեմ, որ մեր բախնը ահաոր բերեց որ Լեվոնը չդարձավ նախագահ...մի բան էլ ասեմ, ես ստեղ դատախազ չեմ, որ ապացուցեմ Լեվոնն ա սպանել Գալստյանին, փաստը էն ա, որ Լեվոնի դեմ ա խոսացել ու սպանվել ա....
Ղարաբաղի առաջին նախաագահն էլ սպանվեց, որը դաշնակ էր, բայց դե ասեցին զենքը մաքրելուց միամիտ կրակել ա ինքը իր վրա...2 անգամ...Ջանգիրյանի պահով մի բան կասեմ իմ ասած-ի պահով...մարդ գիտեմ որ տենց խուսափել ա բանտարկությունից... իսկ որ ասելա տականք ա ով իմ կողքին չի, էտ ինձ հեռուստացույցից չի որ հայտնի ա, ինձ ընդեղ ետ պահին գտնվողներից են ասել, ու հետաքրքիր ա ինչ՞ն ա ուրիշ բան նկատի ունեցել, էտ ինչ ԿՌՈՒՏԻՏՆԵՐ Ա ԱՆՈՒՄ ԼՅՈՎԻԿԻԿԸ....սխալ ընդունելը որս ա է???լավ ա էլի ու հեշտ ա էլի ասել վայ սխալվել եմ... :LOL: ամեն մարդ իրա սխալի համար(նման սխալ-ի) համար պիտի պատժվի խստագույնս...մենակ չասեք, որ Լեվոններից մեկը, կոնկրետ չեմ հիշում ով, ասեց որ ազգային գաղափարախոսությունը կեղծ կատեգորիա յա....մեկ էլ որ ես Լեվոն-ի ւ Լեվոն ժակամակների մասին բան եմ գրում, ինձ մի ասեք բա Սերժը, կամ բա հիմա...ես 2-ից ել զզվում եմ, բա որ ասեց Լյովիկը Վանոն ժամանակակից հայ մեծագույն բանաստեղծն ա :LOL:  :LOL: ուղակի գիտեք ինչ, հայերեն նոր եմ սկսել գրել(computerov), նենց երկար ու դժվարուրթյամբ եմ գրում, հեսա ձեռքս սովորի ավելի մանրամասն կգրեմ
վերջում ել կխնդրեմ, որ ոչ մեկ ոչ ինձ խորհուրդ տա, ոչ էլ ուղղություն

----------


## Վիշապ

> …ես ստեղ դատախազ չեմ, որ ապացուցեմ Լեվոնն ա սպանել Գալստյանին, փաստը էն ա, որ Լեվոնի դեմ ա խոսացել ու սպանվել ա....


Ֆոբոլուս, դատելով գրառումներիցդ բավականին երկիտասարդ ես, դրա համար կրակոտ ու բոցաշունչ բաներ ես ասում, որոնք սակայն հեռու են լրջմիտ թվալուց, քանի որ այն, ինչը դու համարում ես փաստ, իրավաբանական տեսնակյունից արժեք չունի, քանի որ պիտի նաև ավելացնես փաստեր, որ այդ մարդը Լևոնի դեմ խոսելուց բացի իրական վտանգ է ներկայացրել Լևոնի համար, քանի որ Լևոնի դեմ հաստատ մենակ ինքը չի խոսել, ու մնացած դեմ խոսողները կարծես կենդանի են մնացել, ջո՞կ։



> Ղարաբաղի առաջին նախաագահն էլ սպանվեց, որը դաշնակ էր


Հետո ի՞նչ, բա մնացած դաշնակները ինչու կենդանի մնացին… նշանակում է միայն դաշնակ լինելը որպես մոտիվացիա փուչիկ է, էլի լուրջ չի։ Ու մնացածին էլ չանրադառնամ, նույն բաներն ես ասում, լա՞վ։ Խորհուրդ էլ չեմ տա, եթե չես ուզում :Tongue:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հետո ի՞նչ, բա մնացած դաշնակները ինչու կենդանի մնացին


Վիշապ, դու մտքի թռիչքը չես ընկալում - միայն դաշնակ լինելն անհրաժեշտ բայց ոչ բավարար պայման է որ սպանեն: Էտ մարդը համ դաշնակ էր, համ էլ դեմ ա խոսացել: Սրանից լավ մոտիվացիա ե՞ս ուզում…

----------


## Մարկիզ

> նախ ես պարտաոր չեմ  կարդալ թե ինձնից առաջ ինչ են գրել, ում ձանձրացնում ա կարա չկարդա...


Դա քո պրոբլեմն ա: Իհարկե ում ձանձրացնում են քո գրառումները, կարող ա և չկարդա… Ո՞վ չգիտի: :LOL: 




> դե եթե 96-ին բարին էտ եր որ Մանուկյանը չդարձավ նախագահ, չնայած որ ընտրվել էր, նույն հաջողությամբ ես հիմա կարամ ասեմ, որ մեր բախնը ահաոր բերեց որ Լեվոնը չդարձավ նախագահ...


Բայց ո՞վ է ասում, որ Մանուկյանն ընտրվել էր:




> մի բան էլ ասեմ, ես ստեղ դատախազ չեմ, որ ապացուցեմ Լեվոնն ա սպանել Գալստյանին, փաստը էն ա, որ Լեվոնի դեմ ա խոսացել ու սպանվել ա....


Էնքան մարդ ա էդ տարիներին Լևոնի դեմ խոսացել, բա ինչու չեն սպանվել: Այսինքն՝ տեսակետդ, որ նախկին իշխանություններն են մեղավոր եղել ապացուցված չէ: Ավելին, կրկնում եմ, եթե Լևոնի մատը այդտեղ խառը լիներ, կարող ես չկասկածել, այսօր դա կօգտագործվեր նրա դեմ ու ամեն օր կօգտագործվեր:



> Ղարաբաղի առաջին նախաագահն էլ սպանվեց, որը դաշնակ էր, բայց դե ասեցին զենքը մաքրելուց միամիտ կրակել ա ինքը իր վրա...2 անգամ...


Տեսնում եմ, որ իրոք լավ չես տեղեկացված: Արթուր Մկրտչյանի սպանությունից լրիվ այլ մարդիկ շահեցին: 




> իսկ որ ասելա տականք ա ով իմ կողքին չի, էտ ինձ հեռուստացույցից չի որ հայտնի ա, ինձ ընդեղ ետ պահին գտնվողներից են ասել, ու հետաքրքիր ա ինչ՞ն ա ուրիշ բան նկատի ունեցել,


Նկատի է ունեցել քաղաքական գործիչներին, այն մարդկանց ովքեր լծակներ ունեն: Հաստատ հասարակ քաղաքացիներին նկատի չի ունեցել:




> էտ ինչ ԿՌՈՒՏԻՏՆԵՐ Ա ԱՆՈՒՄ ԼՅՈՎԻԿԻԿԸ....սխալ ընդունելը որս ա է???լավ ա էլի ու հեշտ ա էլի ասել վայ սխալվել եմ...
> ամեն մարդ իրա սխալի համար(նման սխալ-ի) համար պիտի պատժվի խստագույնս...


Ինչի՞ համար պատժվի: Որ Քոչարյանին վարչապետ է նշանակել: Բայց ինչու՞ պատժվի… Ո՞ր «օրենքներով»…




> մենակ չասեք, որ Լեվոններից մեկը, կոնկրետ չեմ հիշում ով, ասեց որ ազգային գաղափարախոսությունը կեղծ կատեգորիա յա....


Սխալ ես հիշում: Ասվել է « ազգային գաղափարախոսությունը կեղծ *քաղաքական* կատեգորի է»: Համաձայն չես՞ այս մտքի հետ:



> մեկ էլ որ ես Լեվոն-ի ւ Լեվոն ժակամակների մասին բան եմ գրում, ինձ մի ասեք բա Սերժը, կամ բա հիմա...ես 2-ից ել զզվում եմ, բա որ ասեց Լյովիկը Վանոն ժամանակակից հայ մեծագույն բանաստեղծն աուղակի գիտեք ինչ, հայերեն նոր եմ սկսել գրել(computerov), նենց երկար ու դժվարուրթյամբ եմ գրում, հեսա ձեռքս սովորի ավելի մանրամասն կգրեմ
> վերջում ել* կխնդրեմ, որ ոչ մեկ ոչ ինձ խորհուրդ տա, ոչ էլ ուղղություն*


Բայց ի՞նչ կա դրա մեջ: Նորեկ ես այստեղ: Չասե՞նք այս օրինակ՝ այս թեմայում նպատակահարմար չի խոսել: Չասե՞նք, որ մինչև քո գրելը հազար հոգի արդեն գրել են քո մտքերը… :Shok: 

Վերջում, հավելեմ. որևիցե մեկը չի փորձում արդարացնել նախկին իշխանությունների գործած սխալները, որոնք բազմաթիվ են: Սխալներ շատ են եղել… Ուղղակի այն ամենն ինչ դու ես ներկայացնում հայլուրի ու հայոցաշխարհների ծամած թեմաներն են, որոնք բազմիցս/այդ թվում նաև այս ֆորումում/ հիմնավորապես ժխտվել են: :Wink:

----------

murmushka (17.03.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ, դու մտքի թռիչքը չես ընկալում - միայն դաշնակ լինելն անհրաժեշտ բայց ոչ բավարար պայման է որ սպանեն: Էտ մարդը համ դաշնակ էր, համ էլ դեմ ա խոսացել: Սրանից լավ մոտիվացիա ե՞ս ուզում…


Չէէէէ, դեմ Գալստյանն ա խոսել, դաշնակը էտի Ղարաբաղի նախագահն էր… :Xeloq:

----------


## Fabolous

Ինչպե՞ս կարձագանքի ցանկացած նորմալ, ողջամիտ մարդ, երբ հայրենական լրատվամիջոցներում կարդա կայսր-իմպերատոր– թագավոր հորջորջվող Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի գլխավորած հհշական ընդդիմադիրների՝ մարտի 1-ի արյունալի դեպքերից հետո վարած հեռախոսազրույցների ձայնագրությունը:

Ըստ իս՝ պատասխանն ակնհայտ է. նորմալ, ողջամիտ մարդը կսարսափի, քանզի, երբ գաղտնիքը ջրի երես է դուրս եկել, իսկ իրականությունն ակնհայտ է, քիթը ցցել, ականջները խցանել և աչքերը փակել հնարավոր չէ. ժանտահոտն ահավոր է, ականջդ սղոցում է, աչքդ՝ ծակում:

Սակայն այստեղ էլ գտնվեցին ոմանք, ովքեր իրավիճակին արձագանքեցին սովորույթ դարձած՝ «սարքած ա» արտահայտությամբ: Նկատե՞լ եք հոգեբույժների ուշադրությանն արժանի այդ տարօրինակ օրինաչափությունը: Նախագահական ընտրություններից առաջ և հետո որքան էլ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ու իր շրջապատը վարկաբեկեն իրենց, Լևոնի ապազգային էությունն ապացուցող ինչ իրադարձություններ էլ կատարվեն, նրա հետևորդները հիպնոսացվածների նման պնդում են՝ «սարքած ա»:

Մոլեռանդների և աղանդավորների վերաբերմունքը չի տարբերվում, քանի որ միան մոլեռանդներն ու աղանդավորները կարող են լսել, բայց չընկալել, դիտել, բայց չտեսնել, տեսնել, բայց չվերլուծել... Ընկերներիցս ոմանք դարձել են թունդ լևոնական, և նրանց հետ խոսելն անհնար է: Խոսքն ամենևին էլ քաղաքական հայացքների տարբերության մասին չէ (ո՞վ ասաց, որ դրանք անպատճառ պետք է համընկնեն): Խնդիրն այն է, որ ցանկացած փաստարկ կարող են մերժել՝ «չի կարող պատահել, որովհետև երբեք նման բան չի կարող պատահել» կամ իրենց նվիրական՝ «սարքած ա» արտահայտություններով: Խելացի, ինտելիգենտ մարդիկ են... Իսկ ո՞վ ասաց, որ աղանդավոր են դառնում միայն հիմարներն ու տհասները:

Ապշեցուցիչ է, բայց երբ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հանրահավաքներում ապազգային ելույթներ էր ունենում և «ազգի տականք» էր անվանում Հայաստանի երեք միլիոն (գուցե և ավելի) քաղաքացիներին, նրա հետևորդներից շատերը, միանգամայն հայրենասեր մարդիկ, որսալով իրենց կուռքի յուրաքանչյուր բառը, հետո զարմանում էին, երբ իրենց վերապատմում էին լևոնական ճառերի բովանդակությունը: Ասում էին, որ ամեն ինչ լսել են, բայց... «չի կարող պատահել, որովհետև երբեք նման բան չի կարող պատահել»:

Իսկ հիմա դարձյալ նույն բանն է՝ լևոնական ընդդիմության հանցագործ գործունեությունը բացահայտող՝ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի և նրա շրջապատի հեռախոսազրույցների հրապարակման առնչությամբ... Քաղաքացիները ախտորոշման պես պնդում են՝ «սարքած ա», իսկ հհշական մամուլն աղաղակում է, թե որքան անազնիվ, անբարո և անվայելուչ է ուրիշների խոսակցության գաղտնալսումը:

Իսկ բարոյակա՞ն է այնքան ստոր լինելը, որ ուրախանաս կազմակերպված արյունահեղությամբ: Վայելո՞ւչ է «համընդհանուր ատելություն» սերմանելու հաջողությամբ չարախնդալը: Եվ ինչո՞ւ հհշական մամուլը չի խորհրդածում պատվի և բարոյականության շուրջ՝ իր թագավորի անբարո կերպարի դիրքերից: Կամ գոնե չի անդրադառնում Լ.Տ.–Պ.–ի և նրա զինակիցների՝ ալիկների, նիկոլների և այլոց հոգեկան վիճակին: Քանզի հեռախոսազրույցների գաղտնալսումների թեկուզև հատվածաբար ընթեցումից այնպիսի զգացողություն ես ունենում, կարծես զրուցում են «6-րդ պալատի» հիվանդները... «Նախագահը հրամայեց...», «նախագահն ասաց...», Լ.Տ.–Պ.–ն նրանց համար մե՛կ նախագահ է, մե՛կ թագավոր՝ մի՞թե սա չի փաստում հոգեկան խանգարման մասին: Ինչո՞վ են վատ այն մարդիկ, որ իրենց նապոլեոններ կամ ալեքսանդր մակեդոնացիներ են համարում: Ինչո՞ւ որոշ մարդիկ հոգեբուժարան են ընկնում, մյուսները՝ հեղափողության հորձանուտը:

Վերջերս մի հեղափոխական տիկին, նրանցից, որ սիրում են քարշ գալ Հյուսիսային պողոտայում և կպչել ոստիկաններին՝ վերջիններին կոպտության մղելով, ասաց. «Ի՞նչ էլ որ Լևոնն անի (համ էլ՝ սաղ սարքած ա), մեկ ա, ավելի լավն ա, քան ներկա ղեկավարությունը, և ամեն ինչ կանենք, որ վաղ թե ուշ նա իշխանության գա: Մեզ ո՞վ կարա խանգարի»:

Հիշեցի տիկ. Նովոդվորսկայայի՝ ռուսական լրատվամիջոցներից մեկին տված հարցազրույցը, որտեղ այդ էպատաժային տիկինը, իրեն հատուկ գողական ժարգոնով, սիրո խոստովանություն էր անում Լ.Տ.–Պ.–ին: Լևոնը խելացի է և հրաշալի մարդ: Երբ իշխանություն ուներ, ագահություն չարեց՝ հողը տվեց գյուղացուն, բայց հազիվ թե նա կրկին նախագահ դառնա, քանի որ հայ ժողովուրդը սևեռված է Ղարաբաղի վրա, իսկ Լևոնը երազում է, թե երբ է Ղարաբաղը հանձնելու...
Դե ինչ, մի հարցում Նովոդվորսկայան բացարձակապես իրավացի է. հայ ժողովուրդն իսկապես «սևեռված է» Ղարաբաղի վրա, և, փառք Տիրոջը, որ «սևեռված է»... Ահա և հեղափոխական տիկնոջ հարցի պատասխանը: Ի դեպ, նրան և նման հարցեր տվողներին պարզապես ուզում ես ի սրտե խորհուրդ տալ՝ քաղաքացիներ, բթամտորեն «սարքած ա» ասելու փոխարեն, վերջապես, լայն բացեք ձեր աչքերն ու ականջները...
Ազատամտություն(c)

----------


## Kuk

> Ինչպե՞ս կարձագանքի ցանկացած նորմալ, ողջամիտ մարդ, երբ հայրենական լրատվամիջոցներում կարդա կայսր-իմպերատոր– թագավոր հորջորջվող Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի գլխավորած հհշական ընդդիմադիրների՝ մարտի 1-ի արյունալի դեպքերից հետո վարած հեռախոսազրույցների ձայնագրությունը:
> 
> Ըստ իս՝ պատասխանն ակնհայտ է. նորմալ, ողջամիտ մարդը կսարսափի, քանզի, երբ գաղտնիքը ջրի երես է դուրս եկել, իսկ իրականությունն ակնհայտ է, քիթը ցցել, ականջները խցանել և աչքերը փակել հնարավոր չէ. ժանտահոտն ահավոր է, ականջդ սղոցում է, աչքդ՝ ծակում:
> 
> Սակայն այստեղ էլ գտնվեցին ոմանք, ովքեր իրավիճակին արձագանքեցին սովորույթ դարձած՝ «սարքած ա» արտահայտությամբ: Նկատե՞լ եք հոգեբույժների ուշադրությանն արժանի այդ տարօրինակ օրինաչափությունը: Նախագահական ընտրություններից առաջ և հետո որքան էլ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ու իր շրջապատը վարկաբեկեն իրենց, Լևոնի ապազգային էությունն ապացուցող ինչ իրադարձություններ էլ կատարվեն, նրա հետևորդները հիպնոսացվածների նման պնդում են՝ «սարքած ա»:


Մինչ «սարքած ա» ասողներին վիրավորելը, ապացուցիր, որ սարքած չի: Եթե մեղադրում են նրանց տվյալ արարքի համար, պարտավոր են ապացուցել մեղքը, մեղադրվողը պարտավոր չի արդարանալ: Եթե ասում ես, որ դա իրական է, ապացուցիր, հավատանք, եթե չես ապացուցում, եթե ոչ ոք չի ապացուցում, ուրեմն տեղին է ասելը` «սարքած ա»: 
Գաղտնալսումները, եթե իհարկե, եղել են, ապօրինի են: Կամ եթե դրանք իրական են, ինչո՞ւ չեն ապացուցում ու չեն պատժվում այդ անձիք հենց այդ մեղադրանքներով: Կոծկո՞ւմ են հանցագործությունը: Ինչո՞ւ չես մեղադրում նրանց, ովքեր պարտավոր են պատժել այդ հանցագործներին. չէ՞ որ հանցագործության վրա աչք փակելը, հանցագործությունը պարտակելը նույնպես հանցագործություն է:

----------


## Kuk

> Մոլեռանդների և աղանդավորների վերաբերմունքը չի տարբերվում, քանի որ միան մոլեռանդներն ու աղանդավորները կարող են լսել, բայց չընկալել, դիտել, բայց չտեսնել, տեսնել, բայց չվերլուծել... Ընկերներիցս ոմանք դարձել են թունդ լևոնական, և նրանց հետ խոսելն անհնար է: Խոսքն ամենևին էլ քաղաքական հայացքների տարբերության մասին չէ (ո՞վ ասաց, որ դրանք անպատճառ պետք է համընկնեն): Խնդիրն այն է, որ ցանկացած փաստարկ կարող են մերժել՝ «չի կարող պատահել, որովհետև երբեք նման բան չի կարող պատահել» կամ իրենց նվիրական՝ «սարքած ա» արտահայտություններով: Խելացի, ինտելիգենտ մարդիկ են... Իսկ ո՞վ ասաց, որ աղանդավոր են դառնում միայն հիմարներն ու տհասները:


Տեսե՞լ ես այն կադրերը, որ դիմակավորները կրակում են ցուցարարների վրա, տեսնո՞ւմ ես այդ կադրերը, ինչպե՞ս ես մեկնաբանում դա, իրակա՞ն է, թե՞ սարքած է: Տեսե՞լ ես այն կադրերը, որ մարտի մեկի առավոտյան ժամը յոթի կողմերը Հանրապետության Հրապարակում ոստիկանական համազգեստով «անձիք» ծեծում են գետնին ընկած քաղաքացուն, ինչպե՞ս ես մեկնաբանում այդ կադրերը, իրակա՞ն են դրանք, թե՞ սարքած են:

----------


## Fabolous

իսկ ո՞վ ասեց, որ չեմ մեղադրում...դե եթե տենց ա ապացուցիր ինձ, որ օրինակ Սերժը կազինո ա խախում, համոզված եմ, տենց ես մտածում, կամ որ մարտի 1-ը իշխանությունների սարքած գործն ա

----------


## Kuk

> իսկ ո՞վ ասեց, որ չեմ մեղադրում...դե եթե տենց ա ապացուցիր ինձ, որ օրինակ Սերժը կազինո ա խախում, համոզված եմ, տենց ես մտածում, կամ որ մարտի 1-ը իշխանությունների սարքած գործն ա


Ես պատասխանատու եմ իմ ասածների համար, բեր իմ գրառումներից մի հատված, որտեղ ես ասել եմ` Սերժը կազինո ա խաղում, ես պատասխան տամ ասածիս, տվյալ դեպքում` գրածիս համար:

----------


## Kuk

> Ապշեցուցիչ է, բայց երբ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հանրահավաքներում ապազգային ելույթներ էր ունենում և «ազգի տականք» էր անվանում Հայաստանի երեք միլիոն (գուցե և ավելի) քաղաքացիներին, նրա հետևորդներից շատերը, միանգամայն հայրենասեր մարդիկ, որսալով իրենց կուռքի յուրաքանչյուր բառը, հետո զարմանում էին, երբ իրենց վերապատմում էին լևոնական ճառերի բովանդակությունը: Ասում էին, որ ամեն ինչ լսել են, բայց... «չի կարող պատահել, որովհետև երբեք նման բան չի կարող պատահել»:


Հիմա ամենայն անկեղծությամբ, խնդրում եմ` մեջբերես Լևոնի այն ելույթը, որտեղ նա «ազգի տականք» է անվանում Հայաստանի երեք միլիոն (գուցե և ավելի) քաղաքացիներին:

----------


## Kuk

> Իսկ հիմա դարձյալ նույն բանն է՝ լևոնական ընդդիմության հանցագործ գործունեությունը բացահայտող՝ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի և նրա շրջապատի հեռախոսազրույցների հրապարակման առնչությամբ... Քաղաքացիները ախտորոշման պես պնդում են՝ «սարքած ա», իսկ հհշական մամուլն աղաղակում է, թե որքան անազնիվ, անբարո և անվայելուչ է ուրիշների խոսակցության գաղտնալսումը:


Իսկ դու ինչպե՞ս ես մեկնաբանում ուրիշի խոսակցության գաղտնալսումը, ինչպե՞ս կանվանես այդ արարքը` բարոյակա՞ն, վայելո՞ւչ, ազնի՞վ:

----------


## ministr

> նախ ես պարտաոր չեմ  կարդալ թե ինձնից առաջ ինչ են գրել, ում ձանձրացնում ա կարա չկարդա...դե եթե 96-ին բարին էտ եր որ Մանուկյանը չդարձավ նախագահ, չնայած որ ընտրվել էր, նույն հաջողությամբ ես հիմա կարամ ասեմ, որ մեր բախնը ահաոր բերեց որ Լեվոնը չդարձավ նախագահ...մի բան էլ ասեմ, ես ստեղ դատախազ չեմ, որ ապացուցեմ Լեվոնն ա սպանել Գալստյանին, փաստը էն ա, որ Լեվոնի դեմ ա խոսացել ու սպանվել ա....
> Ղարաբաղի առաջին նախաագահն էլ սպանվեց, որը դաշնակ էր, բայց դե ասեցին զենքը մաքրելուց միամիտ կրակել ա ինքը իր վրա...2 անգամ...Ջանգիրյանի պահով մի բան կասեմ իմ ասած-ի պահով...մարդ գիտեմ որ տենց խուսափել ա բանտարկությունից... իսկ որ ասելա տականք ա ով իմ կողքին չի, էտ ինձ հեռուստացույցից չի որ հայտնի ա, ինձ ընդեղ ետ պահին գտնվողներից են ասել, ու հետաքրքիր ա ինչ՞ն ա ուրիշ բան նկատի ունեցել, էտ ինչ ԿՌՈՒՏԻՏՆԵՐ Ա ԱՆՈՒՄ ԼՅՈՎԻԿԻԿԸ....սխալ ընդունելը որս ա է???լավ ա էլի ու հեշտ ա էլի ասել վայ սխալվել եմ...ամեն մարդ իրա սխալի համար(նման սխալ-ի) համար պիտի պատժվի խստագույնս...մենակ չասեք, որ Լեվոններից մեկը, կոնկրետ չեմ հիշում ով, ասեց որ ազգային գաղափարախոսությունը կեղծ կատեգորիա յա....մեկ էլ որ ես Լեվոն-ի ւ Լեվոն ժակամակների մասին բան եմ գրում, ինձ մի ասեք բա Սերժը, կամ բա հիմա...ես 2-ից ել զզվում եմ, բա որ ասեց Լյովիկը Վանոն ժամանակակից հայ մեծագույն բանաստեղծն աուղակի գիտեք ինչ, հայերեն նոր եմ սկսել գրել(computerov), նենց երկար ու դժվարուրթյամբ եմ գրում, հեսա ձեռքս սովորի ավելի մանրամասն կգրեմ
> վերջում ել կխնդրեմ, որ ոչ մեկ ոչ ինձ խորհուրդ տա, ոչ էլ ուղղություն


Պարտավոր չես, բայց եթե որոշել ես մասնակցել քննարկմանը հետաքրքիր չի էդ թեմայով մարդիկ ինչ են գրել կամ արդեն ինչա խոսացվել??? Չէ հլա մեր բախտը ահավոր չի բերել, սպասի մի տարուց ավելի վառ կերևա բախտներս ոնց ա բերել: Դառնալու ենք աշխարհի ամենաբախտավոր պետությունը... Իսկ եթե ավելի լուրջ, ապա ես դա ասել էի ոչ ԼՏՊ-ի նկատմամբ անհուն սիմպատիայից ելնելով: Կարծում եմ հասկանում ես ինչ ի նկատի ունեմ շատ չմանրանամ: 
Նման սպանությունների շատ երկար ու մոնոտոն աճող շարք կա, որոնցից և ՈՉ ՄԵԿԸ չի բացահայտվել դրա համար արի էդ սպանությւնների շարքը թողնենք հանգիստ: 
Մարդ նշանակելու համար պատիժ կա???Ու որնա?  Իսկ եթե  կոնկրետ հանցակազմ գիտես ասա մենք էլ իմանանք ներս մի գցի  :Smile: 
Վանոն իրոք լավ բանաստեղծ էր, ու դա նար գրողների կարծիքնա: Մեծագույնը հաստատ չէր, բայց լավն էր:
Խորհուրդ տալուց ավելի անշնորհակալ գործ չկա հույս չունենաս  :Smile:

----------


## Fabolous

> Ես պատասխանատու եմ իմ ասածների համար, բեր իմ գրառումներից մի հատված, որտեղ ես ասել եմ` Սերժը կազինո ա խաղում, ես պատասխան տամ ասածիս, տվյալ դեպքում` գրածիս համար:


դե ապացուցի ինձ եթե դժվար չի

----------


## Kuk

> դե ապացուցի ինձ եթե դժվար չի


Fabolous, պարզ եմ գրել. ցույց տուր, որ ես ինչ որ տեղ գրել եմ, թե Սերժը կազինո ա խաղում:

----------


## Fabolous

ես էլ պարզ ասեցի, որ ըստ իս դու ենթադրում կամ ասում ես դա, կոնկրետ ես չեմ տեսել...լավ, սենց հարցնեմ, Սերժի որևէ հանցագործություն կասե՞ս ինձ

----------


## Վիշապ

> ես էլ պարզ ասեցի, որ ըստ իս դու ենթադրում կամ ասում ես դա, կոնկրետ ես չեմ տեսել...լավ, սենց հարցնեմ, Սերժի որևէ հանցագործություն կասե՞ս ինձ


 :Smile:  Ֆեյբլս, քեզ տարօրինակ չի՞ թվում, որ ընդդիմության ամեն նախաձեռնությունից առաջ, ասենք հերթական հանրահավաքից, կամ հիմա էլ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի որպես քաղաքապետի թեկնածու առաջադրվելուց, ինչ-որ մեկը մտնում է Ակումբ ու սկսում ագրեսիվ հայտարարություններ անել, մեջ բերել սերժանտների «Ազատամտություն» թերթից, «Լույսվորդից», առաջին հերթին մեղադրել Տեր-Պետրոսյանին ազգի բոլոր դժբախտությունների համար, հետո բարոյախրատական քարոզչություն կարդալ, կամ էլ բոլորին քննադատել... լավ շեղվեցի, կներես... Սերժի որևէ հանցագործությու՞ն, օրինակ մարտի մեկին 10 հոգի նիզաշտո սպանվեցին, ու սպանության համար որևէ քրեական գործ չի հարուցվել, սա գիտե՞ս ինչ է: Հանցագործության կոծկում պետական մակարդակով: Սեժի հետ ինչ կապ ունի՞, ճիշտ այնքան կապ, ինչքան Սերժը ունի պետության հետ:

----------


## Սամվել

> ես էլ պարզ ասեցի, որ ըստ իս դու ենթադրում կամ ասում ես դա, կոնկրետ ես չեմ տեսել...լավ, սենց հարցնեմ, Սերժի որևէ հանցագործություն կասե՞ս ինձ


Ապեր մի հատ մի քիչ անձնական հարց տամ.. քանի՞ տարեկան ես  :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

> ես էլ պարզ ասեցի, որ *ըստ իս* դու ենթադրում կամ ասում ես դա, կոնկրետ ես չեմ տեսել...լավ, սենց հարցնեմ, Սերժի որևէ հանցագործություն կասե՞ս ինձ





> իսկ ո՞վ ասեց, որ չեմ մեղադրում...դե եթե տենց ա ապացուցիր ինձ, որ օրինակ Սերժը կազինո ա խախում, *համոզված եմ*, տենց ես մտածում, կամ որ մարտի 1-ը իշխանությունների սարքած գործն ա


Կարմիրով ընդգծածս հատվածների տարբերությւոնը տեսնում ե՞ս: Հիմա ո՞ր մեկն ա` ըստ քե՞զ, թե՞ համոզված ես:

----------


## Fabolous

> Տեսե՞լ ես այն կադրերը, որ դիմակավորները կրակում են ցուցարարների վրա, տեսնո՞ւմ ես այդ կադրերը, ինչպե՞ս ես մեկնաբանում դա, իրակա՞ն է, թե՞ սարքած է: Տեսե՞լ ես այն կադրերը, որ մարտի մեկի առավոտյան ժամը յոթի կողմերը Հանրապետության Հրապարակում ոստիկանական համազգեստով «անձիք» ծեծում են գետնին ընկած քաղաքացուն, ինչպե՞ս ես մեկնաբանում այդ կադրերը, իրակա՞ն են դրանք, թե՞ սարքած են:


չէ,չեմ տեսել, այ որ ցուցարարները ոստիկան էին ծեծում ետ տեսել եմ, որ մեքենաներ եին վառում,խանութներ թալանում ետ տեսել եմ..
17 տարեկան եմ, հետո՞
ուրիշի խոսակցությունը կարելի ա լսել, եթե ետ ուրիշը վիզա դրել երկիրտ ապակայունացնի
ետ որ ասեցիք, որ ամեն անգամ, մեկը մտնում ա միտինգներից առաջ.....այսինքն ինչ՞ չհասկացա ճիշտն ասած.
ես քեզ ավելի շուտ հարցնում եմ, դու նման կարծիքի ես, թե չէ՞

----------


## Kuk

> չէ,չեմ տեսել, այ որ ցուցարարները ոստիկան էին ծեծում ետ տեսել եմ, որ մեքենաներ եին վառում,խանութներ թալանում ետ տեսել եմ..
> 17 տարեկան եմ, հետո՞
> ուրիշի խոսակցությունը կարելի ա լսել, եթե ետ ուրիշը վիզա դրել երկիրտ ապակայունացնի
> ետ որ ասեցիք, որ ամեն անգամ, մեկը մտնում ա միտինգներից առաջ.....այսինքն ինչ՞ չհասկացա ճիշտն ասած.
> ես քեզ ավելի շուտ հարցնում եմ, դու նման կարծիքի ես, թե չէ՞


Փաստորեն մենակ հայլուրի կադրերն ես տեսել հա՞: Ես էդ քո ասածներն էլ եմ տեսել, իմ ասածներն էլ եմ տեսել, ու կարամ ասեմ, որ լավ են արել, քիչ են արել, էն ոստիկանին, որը ձեռք կբարձրացնի անմեղ քաղաքացու վրա, իրան հասնում ա ոչ թե ծեծել, այլ սատկացնել միջատի նման: 
Իսկ ավելի ո՞ւշ ինչ ես հարցնում:

----------


## Fabolous

> Փաստորեն մենակ հայլուրի կադրերն ես տեսել հա՞: Ես էդ քո ասածներն էլ եմ տեսել, իմ ասածներն էլ եմ տեսել, ու կարամ ասեմ, որ լավ են արել, քիչ են արել, էն ոստիկանին, որը ձեռք կբարձրացնի անմեղ քաղաքացու վրա, իրան հասնում ա ոչ թե ծեծել, այլ սատկացնել միջատի նման: 
> Իսկ ավելի ո՞ւշ ինչ ես հարցնում:


չէ, հայլուր չեմ նայում, հեռուստացույց ընդհանուր չեմ նայում, բացի ֆուտբոլից...
ես վերջին նախադասությունտ չհասկացա հարց էր թե՞ հումոր

----------


## Kuk

> չէ, հայլուր չեմ նայում, հեռուստացույց ընդհանուր չեմ նայում, բացի ֆուտբոլից...
> ես վերջին նախադասությունտ չհասկացա հարց էր թե՞ հումոր


Բա էդ կադրերը ո՞նց ես տեսել: Վերջին նախադասությունը հարց էր, բայց արդեն կարաս չպատասխանես :Wink:

----------


## Fabolous

youtube-ով :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

*Մոդերատորական: հարաբերություններ պարզող ու իրար պիտակավորող գրառումները ջնջվել են:*

----------

Մարկիզ (18.03.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Մոդերատորական: Մարտի 1-ի իրադարձություններին վերաբերող մի քանի գրառումներ տեղափոխվել են համապատասխան թեմա:*

----------

Elmo (18.03.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Ձանձրալի ու զզվելի գործ էր, բայց որոշեցի հոդվածը վերլուծության ենթարկեմ, այսինքն՝ ապե ջան, գմփցնեմ:
Հոդվածում առկա են բազմաթիվ մտքեր, որոնք իրականության հետ ոչ մի կապ չունեն: Կան բազմաթիվ մտքեր, որոնք իրականության հետ կապ ունեն, բայց ներկայացված են *խորամանկորեն, աղավաղված*՝ այն ընթերցողի մոտ ուղղակիորեն քաղաքական գործչին և նրա համախոհներին բոլոր «վատ» երևույթներում մեղադրելու համար:
Լավ, անցնենք առաջ քո թույլտվությամբ, Fabolous ջան: :Wink: 



> Ինչպե՞ս կարձագանքի ցանկացած նորմալ, ողջամիտ մարդ, երբ հայրենական լրատվամիջոցներում կարդա կայսր-իմպերատոր– թագավոր հորջորջվող Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի գլխավորած հհշական ընդդիմադիրների՝ մարտի 1-ի արյունալի դեպքերից հետո վարած հեռախոսազրույցների ձայնագրությունը:


Հենց ամենասկզբից Լևոնը բնութագրվում է «կայսր-իմպերատոր-թագավոր»: Սա բացի այն, որ անգրագետ ձևակերպում է, նաև իրականությանը չի համապատասխանում: Անգրագետ լինելն ապացուցելու կարիք չկա: Կայսրը «իմպերատոր» բառի հայերեն թարգմանությունն է: Կամ ընդհանրապես, ի՞նչ ասել է «կայսր-իմպերատոր-թագավոր»:
Երկրորդ, Լևոնը երբևէ կայսր չի եղել: Նույնիսկ կհավելեի, որ շատերի կարծիքով նա եղել է ոչ այնքան ուժեղ նախագահ: Նկատի ունեմ իր շրջապատի հարցում: Կամ էլ եթե կայսր էր, ապա այդ ինչպես՞ հաջողվեց 98-ին այսպես կոչված «կայսրին» _պարտադրել_ հրաժարականի: Իրականում համոզվել եմ, որ հրաժարականը չի պարտադրվել: Միգուցե նրա հրաժարականը ցանկացողները շատ են եղել, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ հրաժարականը պարտադրվել է: Նա ուղղակի անիմաստ է գտել ձևավորված միջավայրում և իրավիճակում աշխատելը:
Հաջորդը, նույն նախադասության մեջ նշվում է «հհշ-ական» արտահայտությունը, որը մեր հասարակության կողմից միանշանակորեն չի ընդունվում: Բավականին մեծ թվով մարդիկ չեն սիրում այդ կուսակցությունը, որի պատճառը քոչարայանական տարիներին այդ կուսակցության գործունեության ամբողջովին պատվազրկումն է: Իրականում այլ է…Սա այլ խոսակցություն է, սրան չեմ անդրադառնում:
«Հորջորջվող» … :Smile: 
Ձայնագրություն՞… Ձայնագրություն… Հակասահմանադրական ոչինչ այդ հեռախոսազրույցներում չկա: Եթե նման բան լիներ, կարող եք չկասկածել՝ դա միայն հայոցաշխարհները չէին տպագրի: Ի դեպ «հայոցշխարհը» այստեղ բնութագրվում է որպես հայրենական լրատվամիջոց: Սույն լրատվամիջոցի ստախոսության, անբարոյականության, ծախվածության մեջ շատ քիչ մարդ է Հայաստանում կասկածում, համոզված եմ, նաև կվարտալում:
Հոդվածագիրը այնքա՜ն պարզ, հստակ, երկու բառով՜ է գրել «մարտի մեկի արյունալի դեպքեր»… :Smile:  Մի հարցնող լինի՝ ինչու՞, ոնց՞, ով՞ արեց, ո՞վ ծեծեց, ո՞վ կրակեց…
Այստեղից *եզրակացություն*: Սույն հոդվածի հեղինակը անգրագետ է և մեղմ ասած՝ ոչ օբյեկտիվ:



> Ըստ իս՝ պատասխանն ակնհայտ է. նորմալ, ողջամիտ մարդը կսարսափի, քանզի, երբ գաղտնիքը ջրի երես է դուրս եկել, իսկ իրականությունն ակնհայտ է, քիթը ցցել, ականջները խցանել և աչքերը փակել հնարավոր չէ. ժանտահոտն ահավոր է, ականջդ սղոցում է, աչքդ՝ ծակում:


Մի քանի անգամ կրկնվում է *նորմալ, ողջամիտ* մարդ: Դա նրա համար է ասվում, որ ընթերցողն իրեն զգա «նորմալ, ողջամիտ մարդ» և ենթագիտակցորեն համաձայնվի հոդվածագրի թեկուզ և խորամանկ մտքերի հետ… Բառեր՜, բառե՜ր, որոնք հայհոյանքից վատ են: «Ժանտահոտ», «ականջդ սղոցում է», «աչքդ ծակում»…« գաղտնիքը ջրի երես»… Բա՜, տեսա՞ք, այ նորմալ ու ողջամիտ մարդիկ… Ցը-ցը-ցը, խուժաններ, էս ի՞նչ են անում…




> Սակայն այստեղ էլ գտնվեցին ոմանք, ովքեր իրավիճակին արձագանքեցին սովորույթ դարձած՝ «սարքած ա» արտահայտությամբ: Նկատե՞լ եք հոգեբույժների ուշադրությանն արժանի այդ տարօրինակ օրինաչափությունը: Նախագահական ընտրություններից առաջ և հետո որքան էլ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ու իր շրջապատը վարկաբեկեն իրենց, Լևոնի ապազգային էությունն ապացուցող ինչ իրադարձություններ էլ կատարվեն, նրա հետևորդները հիպնոսացվածների նման պնդում են՝ «սարքած ա»:


Հերթական տուֆտա պարբերությունը: Հարց. ի՞նչն է սարքած: Հեռախոսազրույցը՞: Ոչ, սարքած չէ, բայց հակասահմանադրական է այն հրապարակելը: Մի հարցնող լինի՝ այդ ինչպես՞ այն հայտնվեց լրատվամիջոցների տարամադրության տակ: Ահա քեզ ապացույց, թե որտեղից են ուղղորդվում այդ լրատվամիջոցները:



> Մոլեռանդների և աղանդավորների վերաբերմունքը չի տարբերվում, քանի որ միան մոլեռանդներն ու աղանդավորները կարող են լսել, բայց չընկալել, դիտել, բայց չտեսնել, տեսնել, բայց չվերլուծել... Ընկերներիցս ոմանք դարձել են թունդ լևոնական, և նրանց հետ խոսելն անհնար է: Խոսքն ամենևին էլ քաղաքական հայացքների տարբերության մասին չէ (ո՞վ ասաց, որ դրանք անպատճառ պետք է համընկնեն): Խնդիրն այն է, որ ցանկացած փաստարկ կարող են մերժել՝ «չի կարող պատահել, որովհետև երբեք նման բան չի կարող պատահել» կամ իրենց նվիրական՝ «սարքած ա» արտահայտություններով: Խելացի, ինտելիգենտ մարդիկ են... Իսկ ո՞վ ասաց, որ աղանդավոր են դառնում միայն հիմարներն ու տհասները:


Հերթական տափակ միտքն այն մասին, որ հանրահավաքների ժամանակ մարդկանց «զոմբիացնում են»: Ոչ, պարոն հոդվածագիր, մարդիկ իրենց իրավունքի համար են պայքարում, չեն ուզում ապրել քեզ պես ստրկացած: Նրանք ի տարբերություն քեզ սկզբունքային են իրենց արժանապատվության հետ կապված հարցերում: Ի՞նչ է նշանակում «թունդ լևոնական»… Բա դու ի՞նչ ես. «թունդ սերժական»՞… Միանգամից մարդականց պիտակավորում է «լևոնական»… 
Չհաշված, որ բանից պարզվում է հոդվածագիրը չգիտի, թե ինչ է «աղանդը»-ը:




> Ապշեցուցիչ է, բայց երբ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հանրահավաքներում ապազգային ելույթներ էր ունենում և «ազգի տականք» էր անվանում Հայաստանի երեք միլիոն (գուցե և ավելի) քաղաքացիներին, նրա հետևորդներից շատերը, միանգամայն հայրենասեր մարդիկ, որսալով իրենց կուռքի յուրաքանչյուր բառը, հետո զարմանում էին, երբ իրենց վերապատմում էին լևոնական ճառերի բովանդակությունը: Ասում էին, որ ամեն ինչ լսել են, բայց... «չի կարող պատահել, որովհետև երբեք նման բան չի կարող պատահել»:


Կրկին ու կրկին նույն տեխնոլոգիան: Ե՞րբ է Լևոնն ապազգային ելույթ ունեցել: ՀԻշեցրեք՛… Կան Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի բոլոր ելույթներն ինտերնետում: Ցույց տվեք այն տողը, որն ապազգային է: Իրականում նման բառ անգամ չկա…
«Ազգի տականք» նա անվանել է ոչ հասարակ քաղաքացիներին: Նա նման բան չի ասել:  Ցանկացած մարդու ողջ ճառից, եթե հանես ընդամենը մեկ նախադասություն, հնարավոր է, որ այդ նախադասությունը չհամապատասխանի իր արտահայտած իրական ողջ մտքին:
Այնպես որ՝ սա հերթական մերկապարանոց պարբերությունն է: Նույնիսկ կասեի ողորմելի ստաբանություն է: Համոզված եմ, որ հադվածագիրը կանխամտածված աղավաղում է իրականությունը:






> Իսկ բարոյակա՞ն է այնքան ստոր լինելը, որ ուրախանաս *կազմակերպված արյունահեղությամբ:* Վայելո՞ւչ է «համընդհանուր ատելություն» սերմանելու հաջողությամբ չարախնդալը: Եվ ինչո՞ւ հհշական մամուլը չի խորհրդածում պատվի և բարոյականության շուրջ՝ իր թագավորի անբարո կերպարի դիրքերից: Կամ գոնե չի անդրադառնում Լ.Տ.–Պ.–ի և նրա զինակիցների՝ ալիկների, նիկոլների և այլոց հոգեկան վիճակին: Քանզի հեռախոսազրույցների գաղտնալսումների թեկուզև հատվածաբար ընթեցումից այնպիսի զգացողություն ես ունենում, կարծես զրուցում են «6-րդ պալատի» հիվանդները... «Նախագահը հրամայեց...», «նախագահն ասաց...», Լ.Տ.–Պ.–ն նրանց համար մե՛կ նախագահ է, մե՛կ թագավոր՝ մի՞թե սա չի փաստում հոգեկան խանգարման մասին: Ինչո՞վ են վատ այն մարդիկ, որ իրենց նապոլեոններ կամ ալեքսանդր մակեդոնացիներ են համարում: Ինչո՞ւ որոշ մարդիկ հոգեբուժարան են ընկնում, մյուսները՝ հեղափողության հորձանուտը:


Հետաքրքիր է, ո՞վ է կազմակերպել արյունահեղությունը… Ո՞վ… Զարմանալի է, որ դեռ մարդիկ կան, որոնք պնդում են, թե այդ մարդիկ են կազմակերպել: Զոհվածների հարազատներն են անգամ հայտարարում, որ այդ մարդիկ իրենց որդիների ու ամուսինների մահվան մեջ մեղավոր չեն, հակառակը ՝ այդ մարդիկ ինքանբացարկի առաջարկ են անում այդ մարդկանց դատող դատավորին: Հիմա դու եկել ինչ հեքիաթ ես պատմում: Թե՞ դու ավելի շատ ես մտածում սպանությունների բացահայտման համար, քան այդ մարդկան որբացած ծնողներն ու նրանց այրիները… Հը՞… Զարմանում եմ, թե ուր կարող է հասնել մարդկային անբարոյականությունը… Տականք՜՜՜՜՜, այ դու հաստատ տականք ես…
Տեղեկացեք, կարդացեք, շնչեք, արտաշնչեք, փողով չի…



> Վերջերս մի հեղափոխական տիկին, նրանցից, որ սիրում են քարշ գալ Հյուսիսային պողոտայում և կպչել ոստիկաններին՝ վերջիններին կոպտության մղելով, ասաց. «Ի՞նչ էլ որ Լևոնն անի (համ էլ՝ սաղ սարքած ա), մեկ ա, ավելի լավն ա, քան ներկա ղեկավարությունը, և ամեն ինչ կանենք, որ վաղ թե ուշ նա իշխանության գա: Մեզ ո՞վ կարա խանգարի»:


Այդ դու քարշ գաս սրա-նրա ոտերի տակ: Ե՞րբ է նման բան եղել: Ո՞վ է կպել ոստիկանին: Թե՞ մոռացել եք քանի անգամ փորձեցին հյուսիսայինում ծեծ ու ջարդ սադրեն, չստացվեց… Հյուսիսային պողոտայում հավաքվող մարդիկ այս երկրի ամենաազատ մարդիկ են: Նրանք են քաղաքացիական հասրակության ծիլը… Նրանց խիզախությունից է սկսվում ամեն ինչ… Նրանք դուրս էին եկել հանցագործ իշխանական մեքենայի դեմ:



> Հիշեցի տիկ. Նովոդվորսկայայի՝ ռուսական լրատվամիջոցներից մեկին տված հարցազրույցը, որտեղ այդ էպատաժային տիկինը, իրեն հատուկ գողական ժարգոնով, սիրո խոստովանություն էր անում Լ.Տ.–Պ.–ին: Լևոնը խելացի է և հրաշալի մարդ: Երբ իշխանություն ուներ, ագահություն չարեց՝ հողը տվեց գյուղացուն, բայց հազիվ թե նա կրկին նախագահ դառնա, քանի որ հայ ժողովուրդը սևեռված է Ղարաբաղի վրա, իսկ Լևոնը երազում է, թե երբ է Ղարաբաղը հանձնելու...
> Դե ինչ, մի հարցում Նովոդվորսկայան բացարձակապես իրավացի է. հայ ժողովուրդն իսկապես «սևեռված է» Ղարաբաղի վրա, և, փառք Տիրոջը, որ «սևեռված է»... Ահա և հեղափոխական տիկնոջ հարցի պատասխանը: Ի դեպ, նրան և նման հարցեր տվողներին պարզապես ուզում ես ի սրտե խորհուրդ տալ՝ քաղաքացիներ, բթամտորեն «սարքած ա» ասելու փոխարեն, վերջապես, լայն բացեք ձեր աչքերն ու ականջները...
> Ազատամտություն(c)


Չգիտեմ՝ ում է հիշել: Բայց այս մարդը չի հիշել, թե ի՞նչ էր կատարվում ընտրությունների ժամանակ, չի հիշել նախընտրական պայքարում առկա սադրանքներն ու անարդարությունները, չի հիշել այն մարդկանց, որոնք խոշտանգվում էին ընտրությունների ժամանակ, չի հիշում այն թվանկարչությունը, որին լծվել էին հանձնաժողովները:
Չի հիշում, թե ինչպես սահմանադրության խախտմամբ ոստիկանությունը հարձակվեց սեփական քաղաքացիների վրա, ջարդեց, ծեծեց… Չի հիշում, թե ինչպես էին մարդկան գնդակահարում… Չի հիշում այս վերջին մեկ տարվա ընթացքում ընդդիմության ու նրա համախոհների նկատմամբ իրականացված ճնշումներն ու ապօրինի արարքները…
Բա հիշի՜, խի՞ չես հիշում…

ՀԳ. Մի  թե երկու պարբերության չեմ անդրադարձել, որովհետև նույնի կրկնությունն էր:

----------

Chuk (18.03.2009), Kuk (18.03.2009), murmushka (18.03.2009), Nareco (18.03.2009), Norton (18.03.2009), Երվանդ (27.05.2009), Հայկօ (18.03.2009)

----------


## Fabolous

հոդվածագիրը տիկին էր էտ հաստատ հիշում եմ :LOL:  :LOL: 
մնացած-ի մասին հետո կգրեմ

----------


## Chuk

> հոդվածագիրը տիկին էր էտ հաստատ հիշում եմ
> մնացած-ի մասին հետո կգրեմ


«Հոդված»ագրի անունն է «ԻԶԱԲԵԼԼԱ ԼԱԶՐՈՒՆԻ», այլ կերպ ասած սա կեղծանուն է, և որտեղի՞ց վստահությունը, որ այդ կեղծանվան տակ հենց տիկին է թաքնված, այլ ոչ թե ասենք օրիորդ կամ պարոն: 

Ազատամտություն թերթը հայտնի է զուտ ատելության վրա խարսխված «հոդված»ներով, թերթը որքան գիտեմ պատկանում է Շիզոլինիին՝ Արտյոմ Խաչատրյանին, ով հայտնի է Սերժի փեսա Միշիկի անձնական օգտագործման կլիենտ լինելու իր պիտակով: Թերթը այսպես կոչված «սերժական» է, նրանում երբևէ առկա չէ եղել արդարացի կամ նորմալ լուսաբանում որևէ նյութի, աչքի է ընկնում ապատեղեկատվության մեծ ծավալներով, տրամաբանական նյութի բացակայությամբ: Ավելացնելու ոչինչ չկա:



*հետգրության կարգով*
Ստորև մեջբերում եմ մի հատված առավոտի մի հոդվածից, մեկնաբանությունները թողնելով ընթերցողի դատին.



> Արտյոմ Խաչատրյանը նաեւ գրել է. «Համբալ է եւ կատարյալ անասուն այն հայը, որը Վազգենին ի սրտե, անկեղծորեն հերոս է համարում եւ խոնարհվում նրա առջեւ», ու հավելել. «Արձանագրում եմ փաստ. հայ ժողովուրդը բաղկացած է հիմնականում համբալներից, անասուններից եւ ստրկամիտներից, եւ հենց սա է մեր բոլոր խնդիրների պատճառը»:

----------

Մարկիզ (18.03.2009)

----------


## karenmorm

> ԼՏՊ-ին արի հանգիստ թողնենք, ոչ էն պատճառով, որ իրա մոլի երկրպագուն եմ, այլ որ դա կարողա այս թեման կիլոմետրերով շեղի: Արի կենտրոնանանք Դաշնակցության վրա:


 ինչու սաղին թողենք մենակ դաշնակցությունից խոսանք ետ ինցհ ինքնա հանգստացման ձև ա եթե քնարկում ա ծավալվում չի կարելի միակողմանի նայել քնարկումը համեմատության մեջ ա ճիշտ

ու կրկնում եմ այ եսպեսներին ա պետք ցեղել

Արմատական ընդդիմությունը երեկ որոշել է, որ քաղաքապետի ընտրություններում իր թեկնածուն լինելու է Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը: Ավելի շուտ կարելի է ասել, որ այդ բանը որոշել է հենց ինքը` Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, քանի որ նորություն չէ, որ արմատական ընդդիմության շարքերում ամեն ինչ հենց նա է որոշում եւ միայն վերջին պահերին են նրա որոշումները հայտնի դառնում այդ ընդդիմության առաջնորդներին: Այս անգամն էլ բացառություն չի եղել եւ այժմ արդեն կարելի է ասել, որ երեկ չէ առաջին օրը նախագահ, երեկ նախագահական թեկնածու Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն այսօր արդեն քաղաքապետի թեկնածու է: Այս տրամաբանությամբ շարունակվելու դեպքում, վերջիվերջո Տեր-Պետրոսյանը երեւի թե կդառնա ինչ-որ մի գյուղի գյուղապետի թեկնածու: Երեւի թե, արդյունքում Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ինչ-որ մի գյուղի ընտրություններում է լ կհաղթի ու նրա ամբիցիաները կլինեն լիովին բավարարված: Բայց խնդիրն այն է, որ այս ձեւով լիովին ոտնահարված կլինի Հայաստանի Հանրապետության առաջին նախագահի բարձր կոչումը: Սակայն, Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը վաղուց է իր այդ կոչումը ոտնահարել, հասարակությանը բաժանելով յուրայինների եւ տականքների: Այնպես որ, Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը դեվալվացիայի ռուբիկոնն արդեն վաղուց անցել է եւ քաղաքապետի ընտրություններում թեկնածու առաջադրվելով ընդամենը եւս մեկ անգամ հաստատում է իր մանրացումը:

----------


## Kuk

> ինչու սաղին թողենք մենակ դաշնակցությունից խոսանք ետ ինցհ ինքնա հանգստացման ձև ա եթե քնարկում ա ծավալվում չի կարելի միակողմանի նայել քնարկումը համեմատության մեջ ա ճիշտ
> 
> ու կրկնում եմ այ եսպեսներին ա պետք ցեղել
> 
> Արմատական ընդդիմությունը երեկ որոշել է, որ քաղաքապետի ընտրություններում իր թեկնածուն լինելու է Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը: Ավելի շուտ կարելի է ասել, որ այդ բանը որոշել է հենց ինքը` Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, քանի որ նորություն չէ, որ արմատական ընդդիմության շարքերում ամեն ինչ հենց նա է որոշում եւ միայն վերջին պահերին են նրա որոշումները հայտնի դառնում այդ ընդդիմության առաջնորդներին: Այս անգամն էլ բացառություն չի եղել եւ այժմ արդեն կարելի է ասել, որ երեկ չէ առաջին օրը նախագահ, երեկ նախագահական թեկնածու Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն այսօր արդեն քաղաքապետի թեկնածու է: Այս տրամաբանությամբ շարունակվելու դեպքում, վերջիվերջո Տեր-Պետրոսյանը երեւի թե կդառնա ինչ-որ մի գյուղի գյուղապետի թեկնածու: Երեւի թե, արդյունքում Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ինչ-որ մի գյուղի ընտրություններում է լ կհաղթի ու նրա ամբիցիաները կլինեն լիովին բավարարված: Բայց խնդիրն այն է, որ այս ձեւով լիովին ոտնահարված կլինի Հայաստանի Հանրապետության առաջին նախագահի բարձր կոչումը: Սակայն, *Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը վաղուց է իր այդ կոչումը ոտնահարել*, հասարակությանը բաժանելով յուրայինների եւ տականքների: Այնպես որ, Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը դեվալվացիայի ռուբիկոնն արդեն վաղուց անցել է եւ քաղաքապետի ընտրություններում թեկնածու առաջադրվելով ընդամենը եւս մեկ անգամ հաստատում է իր մանրացումը:


Իսկ դաշնակցությունն ի՞նչն է ոտնահարել, որ այսօրվա դրությամբ ընտրություններին ստանում է չնչին քվեներ: Կարո՞ղ ես այս հարցին պատասխանել: Միգուցե իշխանությունից ընդդիմություն, ընդդիմությունից իշխանություն վազվզե՞լն է նրան այս ծիծաղելի քանակությամբ քվեներին արժանացնում: Բայց իրականում նա չի վազում դեպի ընդդիմություն, նա ընդամենը ձևացնում է՝ իբր վազել է, նա մնում է իշխանական կերակրատաշտին մոտ, մասնակցում է բոլոր տեսակի ապօրինություններին, որ կատարվում է իշխանությունների ձեռքով:

----------

Norton (27.05.2009), Երվանդ (27.05.2009)

----------


## Norton

> Արմատական ընդդիմությունը երեկ որոշել է, որ քաղաքապետի ընտրություններում իր թեկնածուն լինելու է Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը: Ավելի շուտ կարելի է ասել, որ այդ բանը որոշել է հենց ինքը` Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, քանի որ նորություն չէ, որ արմատական ընդդիմության շարքերում ամեն ինչ հենց նա է որոշում եւ միայն վերջին պահերին են նրա որոշումները հայտնի դառնում այդ ընդդիմության առաջնորդներին: Այս անգամն էլ բացառություն չի եղել եւ այժմ արդեն կարելի է ասել, որ երեկ չէ առաջին օրը նախագահ, երեկ նախագահական թեկնածու Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն այսօր արդեն քաղաքապետի թեկնածու է: Այս տրամաբանությամբ շարունակվելու դեպքում, վերջիվերջո Տեր-Պետրոսյանը երեւի թե կդառնա ինչ-որ մի գյուղի գյուղապետի թեկնածու: Երեւի թե, արդյունքում Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ինչ-որ մի գյուղի ընտրություններում է լ կհաղթի ու նրա ամբիցիաները կլինեն լիովին բավարարված: Բայց խնդիրն այն է, որ այս ձեւով լիովին ոտնահարված կլինի Հայաստանի Հանրապետության առաջին նախագահի բարձր կոչումը: Սակայն, Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը վաղուց է իր այդ կոչումը ոտնահարել, հասարակությանը բաժանելով յուրայինների եւ տականքների: Այնպես որ, Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը դեվալվացիայի ռուբիկոնն արդեն վաղուց անցել է եւ քաղաքապետի ընտրություններում թեկնածու առաջադրվելով ընդամենը եւս մեկ անգամ հաստատում է իր մանրացումը:


արյաա :LOL:  :LOL: 
Ասեմ, որ Հայաստանում միակ ընդդիմության շարքերում բազմակարծությունա տիրում, իսկ Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը արդեն իսկ իսնտիտուցիոնալ կառույց է, որի քննարկումները մեկ անձի կարծիքից կախված չէ:
Իսկ ամբիցիաների պահվ , սիկապես չգիտես ծիծաղես, թե ոնց՝ լուրջ-լուրջ դեմքով նենց դատարկ վերլուծությունա կատավում, որ: :Blink: 
Լավ դաշնակները չեն հոգնում իշխանությունների կողմից օգտագործվելուց, մեկ տշվում են ընդդիմություն, միսսիան կատարելուց հետո էլի վերադառնում իշխանություն կերակրատաշտի իրենց բաժնից օգտվելու ու միանգամից մոռանում ազգային-մազգային բլթոցները:

----------

Kuk (27.05.2009)

----------


## ministr

> Արմատական ընդդիմությունը երեկ որոշել է, որ քաղաքապետի ընտրություններում իր թեկնածուն լինելու է Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը: Ավելի շուտ կարելի է ասել, որ այդ բանը որոշել է հենց ինքը` Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, քանի որ նորություն չէ, որ արմատական ընդդիմության շարքերում ամեն ինչ հենց նա է որոշում եւ միայն վերջին պահերին են նրա որոշումները հայտնի դառնում այդ ընդդիմության առաջնորդներին:


Ինչի որտեղա գրված, որ ցանկացած միտք հենց ծնվելու պահից սկսած պետք է բարձրաձայն հայտարարել ի լուր ուզողների և չուզողների? Դա էլա դառել քննադատելի?  :Jpit: 
 Էն, ինչ որ գրել ես, շատ խելոք ռազմավարությունա, որն էլ իրականացնումա ԼՏՊ-ն, ու ցանկացած կուսակցություն երջանիկ կլիներ նման քաղաքական գործիչ ունենար իր գլխին: Տեսնես էն ժողովրդին ծեծելու որոշումը, կամ պարբերաբար ՀՅԴ-ի ընդդիմություն-իշխանություն դառնալու լուրերը ինչի ենք վերջին պահին իմանում?




> Այս անգամն էլ բացառություն չի եղել եւ այժմ արդեն կարելի է ասել, որ երեկ չէ առաջին օրը նախագահ, երեկ նախագահական թեկնածու Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն այսօր արդեն քաղաքապետի թեկնածու է: Այս տրամաբանությամբ շարունակվելու դեպքում, վերջիվերջո Տեր-Պետրոսյանը երեւի թե կդառնա ինչ-որ մի գյուղի գյուղապետի թեկնածու:


Ավելի լավ է լինել մկան գլուխ, քան փղի պոչ... ենթադրություններն էլ թողնում եմ քեզ:

----------


## Վիշապ

karenmorm-ի խոսքերը չեն, մեջբերել է «Փակագիծ» թերթի երկու ամիս առաջվա հոդվածից։ Դե բազմակողմանի, բազմակարծիք, ֆլան ֆստան… 
«կոչումի ոտնահարում»–ն էլ դա նոր իրավաբանական կատեգորիա է, ինձ թվում է, կոչումը կարող է ոտնահարողին դատի տալ, իրեն ոտնահարելու համար։

----------

Kuk (27.05.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> եթե քնարկում ա ծավալվում չի կարելի միակողմանի նայել քնարկումը համեմատության մեջ ա ճիշտ


Ճիշտ է: Արի համեմատենք: Բայց արի վերացական ցուրտումութները, ցեղումները, հերոսական անցյալները թողնենք մի կողմ, համեմատենք կոնկրետ փաստերը: Օրինակ՝ իրար կողք դնենք երկու փոքրիկ թիվ.

Վահան Հովհաննիսյան - 100.966
Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան --- 351.222

Սրանք 2008-ի նախագահական ընտրությունների ժամանակ գրանցված *պաշտոնական* արդյունքներն են: Ինչպե՞ս է ստացվում, որ երկրորդ՝ չցեղված, հայատյաց, մասոն ու ծախու թեկնածուի օգտին քվերակել է ուղիղ երեքուկես անգամ շատ հայ, քան թե առաջինի՝ ազգափրկչի ու ցեղակենտրոնի օգտին: Ինչու՞: Տե՞ս, ասում եմ՝ ընդամենը երեքուկես անգամ, ընդամենը պաշտոնական տվյալներով: Իրական պատկերը, համոզված եմ, շատ ավելի հետաքրքիր է, սակայն որոշել եմ ցեղույթների բնագավառ դեռ չմտնել, կլռեմ: Հիմա. դու, որպես անհատ, կարող ես քո կարծիքը բազմաձայնել, բայց քո տված գնահատականը լուրջ հիմք համարվել չի կարող: Լուրջ հիմքը, տվյալ դեպքում, միայն ու միայն մարդկանց՝ հայերի ընտրությունը կարող է լինել ու մեծամասնության կարծիքը: Հստակ երևում է, որ այս երկու քաղաքական կառույցները համեմատելիս մարդկանց ճնշող մեծամասնությունը նախապատվությունը տալիս է ՀԱԿ-ին: Շարունակեմ. այլևայլ անհիմն մակդիրներ կպցնելը, մերկապարանոց մեղադրականներ կարդալը, ուղղակի աբիժնիկավարի քրֆելը մի մարդու, ում *ընտրել* են նվազագույնը 350.000 հայ, առնվազն անբարոյականություն է: Դրանից հաճույք ստանալը՝ ստորություն:

Վերևում մեջբերված հոդվածում ոչ մի փաստ, ոչ մի ապացույց, ոչ մի, թեկուզ, տրամաբանական դատողություն չկար. ծայրից ծայր մաղձ էր ու թույն: Մի՞թե դաշնակցականների մեջ չկա մի խելքը գլխին մարդ, ով կարողանա կետ առ կետ, փաստերով. հաշվարկներով, թվերով, ապացույցնեով ընդդիմանալ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ելույթներից ու վերլուծություններից գոնե մեկին, կամ առնվազն հերքել իրենց ուղղված մեղադրանքները: Այսօրվա իրականությունը ցույց է տալիս, որ նման պատասխան դեռ չի եղել. փոխարենը շատացել են այդ հոդվածագրի նման վայրահաչողները: Սա կարող է նշանակել երկու բան. առաջին. կոալիցիայի շարքերում իրոք չկա ոչ մի խելքը գլխին, դատողունակ մարդ. երկրորդ. այդպիսի մարդիկ կան, սակայն չկան վերոհիշյալ փաստերն ու ապացույցները՝ ընդդիմության մեղադրականներին համարժեք պատասխան տալու համար: Անձամբ ես ավելի հակված եմ ճիշտ համարելու երկրորդ տարբերակը: Որովհետև վերջին տասը տարվա հայկական պատմությունը անկողմակալ, անաչառ, սթափ, տրամաբանորեն վերլուծելու դեպքում (ինչն, ի դեպ, անում է Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը իր յուրաքանչյուր ելույթի ժամանակ), պարզ է դառնում, որ իշխանությանը (ու իշխանության մաս կազմող դաշնակցությանը) ուղղվող բոլոր մեղադրանքները մինչև վերջին տառը ճիշտ են, իսկ ճշմարտությունը հերքել անհնար է: Նորից եմ ասում՝ իրականությանը անկողմանկալ ու սթափ նայելու դեպքում: Այլ հարց է, որ շատուշատ մարդկանց համար այդ իրականությունը, ցավոք, աղճատված է բազմաթիվ գործոններով. վախ, անձնական շահ, սև ատելություն, հիմարություն, քծնամոլություն, խրոնիկական հավկուրություն, ուղեղի կարծրացման համախտանիշ, զախամախտ, նման այլ չնչին թերություններ: Արի ներֆորումային քննարկումներում փորձենք փաստին պատասխանել փաստով, հիմնավորված ապացույցին՝ հիմնավորված հերքումով, առողջ տարմաբանությանը՝ լուրջ դատողությամբ: Իսկ թույնն ու մաղձը թողնենք անինքնասեր, տափուկ, ստորաքարշ ու ոռամուտ գրչակներին:

----------

Ariadna (27.05.2009), Kuk (27.05.2009), Nareco (27.05.2009), Norton (27.05.2009), Գալաթեա (27.05.2009)

----------


## Elmo

*Մոդերատորական: Ակումբում մի քանի անգամ տեղադրված վիդեոն իմ կողմից նորից տեղադրելու պատճառով առաջացած 30 դիալոգային և օֆտոպային բնույթի գրառումները ջնջվել են: Չարաբաստիկ վիդեն նունպես: Ես ստացել եմ բանավոր ամոթանք իմ կողմից:*

----------

Ambrosine (27.05.2009), Kuk (28.05.2009), Norton (27.05.2009), Հայկօ (27.05.2009)

----------


## karenmorm

> Բայց արի վերացական ցուրտումութները, ցեղումները, հերոսական անցյալները թողնենք մի կողմ,


 Հաըկո ջան ես հասկացա որ դու եդ տարիների կամ չես եղել կամ ել բավական փոքր ես եղել ու բան չես հիշում դրա համար ել ցուրտումութները քեզ համար վերացակն ա իսկ ցեղի համար ճակատագրական, ես հենց ընեց, իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է թվերին  նշանակում ա որ , չցեղված, հայատյաց, մասոն ու ծախու թեկնածուն բավական լավ է լվացել ցեղային բնազդը կորցրած ժողովուրդի ուղեղը

----------


## karenmorm

> Իսկ դաշնակցությունն ի՞նչն է ոտնահարել, որ այսօրվա դրությամբ ընտրություններին ստանում է չնչին քվեներ:


 մեռսի որ տենց ցավում ես մեր համար բայց կարծում եմ երեկվա արդյունքներչը քեզ ել չեն գոհացնում

----------


## murmushka

> Հաըկո ջան ես հասկացա որ դու եդ տարիների կամ չես եղել կամ ել բավական փոքր ես եղել ու բան չես հիշում դրա համար ել ցուրտումութները քեզ համար վերացակն ա իսկ ցեղի համար ճակատագրական, ես հենց ընեց, իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է թվերին  նշանակում ա որ , չցեղված, հայատյաց, մասոն ու ծախու թեկնածուն բավական լավ է լվացել ցեղային բնազդը կորցրած ժողովուրդի ուղեղը


դու էլ երևի այնքան մեծ ես, որ հիշում ես դաշնակցության ղեկավարած Հայաստանը, նրանց իշխանության բացարձակապես դրական կողմերը
մեկ էլ երեեկվա տեղամասում դաշնակցույթան հանձնաժողովի անդամի  և վստահված անձի փառապանծ պահվածքը, երբ իրանց ձայներն էին գողանում հենց իրանց աչքի առաջ

----------

Kuk (01.06.2009), Mephistopheles (01.06.2009), Աբելյան (01.06.2009)

----------


## karenmorm

> երբ իրանց ձայներն էին գողանում հենց իրանց աչքի առաջ


 եվս մեկ ջուր-պղտորելու փօրձ

----------


## murmushka

> եվս մեկ ջուր-պղտորելու փօրձ


ես ինքս եմ ականատես եղել
ԻՆՔՍ
ոչ մեկ չի պատմել, ոչ մեկ չի պղտորել
ինքս տեսել եմ, ոնց դաշնակցության ներկայացուցչի դիմացի սեղանի տրցակով գողացան քվեաթերթիկները իսկ նա մի ձայն չհանեց

----------


## karenmorm

> տրցակով գողացան քվեաթերթիկները


օվ արդարության մեծագույն ջատգով դե դու բռնեիր :Smile:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## murmushka

ով ցինիկ պոռոտախոս
ես բռնեցի դրա համար հաստավիզներից հազիվ փրկեցին
հասկացար՞՞՞՞՞՞
արձանագրությունն էլ կազմված է, նկարներն էլ կան

----------

Chilly (01.06.2009), Kuk (01.06.2009), Norton (01.06.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հաըկո ջան ես հասկացա որ դու եդ տարիների կամ չես եղել կամ ել բավական փոքր ես եղել ու բան չես հիշում դրա համար ել ցուրտումութները քեզ համար վերացակն ա իսկ ցեղի համար ճակատագրական, ես հենց ընեց, իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է թվերին  նշանակում ա որ , չցեղված, հայատյաց, մասոն ու ծախու թեկնածուն բավական լավ է լվացել ցեղային բնազդը կորցրած ժողովուրդի ուղեղը


կարդա Հայկօյի բլոգը

----------


## Երվանդ

Տո դուք ով եք վաբշե որ մի հատ էլ մասոնները ձեր հետևից ընկնեն, ժողովուրդ որի 60 տոկոսը անտարբեր ա , իրանց մեկ ա իրանց հետ ինչ ա լինելու, մենակ ուտելու հաց ունենան ու մի 1000 դրամ էլ փող կաֆեի, գնան նստեն ու իրենց լավ զգան, ժողովուրդ որի մի մասը 5000 դրամով կարա իր ձենը ծախի, ու ընկել մասոններից ու ջհուդներից եք խոսում :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: , իսկ ձեր 4.2 տոկոսը ապացուցում ա որ նույնիսկ էս տիպի անկման մեջ գտնվող ժողովուրդը ձեզ ճանաչել ա լրիվ, նույնիսկ ախք-ի ծախված ՕԵ-ից եք քիչ հավաքել :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Kuk (01.06.2009)

----------


## karenmorm

> ով ցինիկ պոռոտախոս


 չեմ կարցում որ քեզ անպատվել եմ ինչու ես դու դա անում իսկ դրա համար քվիտ ենք ես ել ձեր ձայներն եմ փրկել Այնթափ գյուղում վկան ԼՏՊ -ի ախռանիկը անունը չեմ հիշում բաըց վոնց որ ետ գյուղում ա ապրում կարաք ճշտեք և ի տարբերություն քեզ ետ փաստերը չեմ դարդզնում փիառի գործիք

----------


## murmushka

> չեմ կարցում որ քեզ անպատվել եմ ինչու ես դու դա անում իսկ դրա համար քվիտ ենք ես ել ձեր ձայներն եմ փրկել Այնթափ գյուղում վկան ԼՏՊ -ի ախռանիկը անունը չեմ հիշում բաըց վոնց որ ետ գյուղում ա ապրում կարաք ճշտեք և ի տարբերություն քեզ ետ փաստերը չեմ դարդզնում փիառի գործիք


սկսվեց
երբ չկա այլևս ասելիք բոլորը դառնում են լավը, իսկ այ փաստեր բերողը ՓիԱռ խմբի ներկայացուցիչ
ուֆ հոգնեցի գիտես

----------


## karenmorm

> սկսվեց


 դւ սկսեցիր :Wink:

----------


## karenmorm

> կարդա Հայկօյի բլոգը


որտեղ կարդամ

----------


## Ambrosine

> որտեղ կարդամ


ահա այստեղ

----------


## Mephistopheles

> չեմ կարցում որ քեզ անպատվել եմ ինչու ես դու դա անում իսկ դրա համար քվիտ ենք ես ել ձեր ձայներն եմ փրկել Այնթափ գյուղում վկան ԼՏՊ -ի ախռանիկը անունը չեմ հիշում բաըց վոնց որ ետ գյուղում ա ապրում կարաք ճշտեք և ի տարբերություն քեզ ետ փաստերը չեմ դարդզնում փիառի գործիք


ապեր, դու շատ լավ դաշնակցական տղա ես, բայց արի ճիշտն ասենք… 2008 -ի նախագահականի ժամանակ դաշնակցության ձայները գողացան, երեկ էլ խայտառակ ձևով գողացան (կարելի է ասել բռնաբարեցին), ցեղասպանությունը ծախեցին, հերթը հասել է ղարաբաղին… ու էս ամբոցջ ֆոնի վրա Դաշնակցությունը ընդամենը կոալիցիայից դուրս եկավ, էն էլ ձևական, մթոմ "կառուցողական են" … սա անպլոջիկ, անդեմ, ծախված ՕԵԿ/գեղամյանական քայլ ա… արի անցյալի ճիշտ-ու-սուտ լեգենդները մի կողմ թողնենք… իրանք էնքան թասիբ չունեցան, որ գոնե բողոքարկեին արդյունքները…իրենք, մինիմում մանդատները պիտի ցած դնեին… ասա "սխալ ես ասում" ու փաստեր բեր… պաշտպանի կուսակցությունդ

----------

Kuk (01.06.2009), Norton (01.06.2009), Երվանդ (01.06.2009), Ձայնալար (01.06.2009), Մարկիզ (02.06.2009)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Շատ ենք խոսելու դեռ? Շատ ենք քննարկելու դեռ ԼՏՊի որպիսիությունը???
Ինչ տարբերություն հիմա արդեն?  :Shok:  
Նույնն ա, ոնց որ մեկը քեզ վզից բռնի, մոստից կախի ուզենա գցել, մեկ ուրիշն էլ գա ուզենա փրկի, դու էլ սկսես հարցեր տալ` ով ես, ինչ ես....

 :LOL:

----------


## karenmorm

> Շատ ենք խոսելու դեռ? Շատ ենք քննարկելու դեռ ԼՏՊի որպիսիությունը???


բա ինչ ես առաջարկում

----------


## Հայկօ

> բա ինչ ես առաջարկում


Ես, օրինակ, առաջարկում եմ.

1. Հղկել փայլուն հայերենդ:

2. Փասա-փուսաներս քաշել էս թեմայից, որովհետև սա Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան գործչի մասին ա, իսկ էս քննարկումներում ավելի շատ շոշափվում ա ՀԱԿ-ի ու ՀՅԴ-ի անունը, իսկ ՀԱԿ-ն ու Լևոնը նույն բանը չեն:

3. Հասկանալ մի քանի բան. ընտրությունները կեղծվել են ու կեղծվում են, հայերին ստորացրել են ու ստորացնում են, սաղիս վզին ուզում են ստրուկի շղթա կապել ու մի մասին արդեն ստրկացրել են, մյուս մասն էլ դեռ սեփական կամք ու ուղեղ ունի, դիմադրում ա: Հայեր են բոլորն էլ, նկատի ունեցիր: Ու ցանկացած նորմալ մարդ, անկախ իր կուսակցական պատկանելիությունից կամ չպատկանելիությունից, պիտի ընդդիմանա էդ ամեն ինչին: Ես, օրինակ, կուսակցական չեմ: Հայ եմ: Էդքանը հերիք ա:

----------

Տրիբուն (02.06.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Փասա-փուսաներս քաշել էս թեմայից


Լավ միտք ա: Իրոք գնացեք համապատասխան թեմա: Երկար ու բարակ գրառումներ կան, ափսոս էլ ա ջնջել:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Շատ ենք խոսելու դեռ? Շատ ենք քննարկելու դեռ ԼՏՊի որպիսիությունը???
> Ինչ տարբերություն հիմա արդեն?  
> Նույնն ա, ոնց որ մեկը քեզ վզից բռնի, մոստից կախի ուզենա գցել, մեկ ուրիշն էլ գա ուզենա փրկի, դու էլ սկսես հարցեր տալ` ով ես, ինչ ես....


Պատճառն այն է, որ շատ մարդիկ (խոսքն ինձ մասին չէ) կարծում են, որ ինքն ուզում է փրկել, որպեսզի հետո ավելի բարձր մոստից վար գցի:

----------

Աբելյան (01.06.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> Հայեր են բոլորն էլ, նկատի ունեցիր


Համաձայն չեմ...Կան անձնագրով հայեր, բայց հոգով `թուրք, մոնղել, թաթար, ազերի կամ ուրիշ քոչվոր խոշոր եղջերավորներ...

----------

Ambrosine (01.06.2009), Տրիբուն (02.06.2009)

----------


## karenmorm

> Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան գործչի մասին ա


 Լավ համաձայն եմ արի դե սենց անենք դու թվում ես 2 բան որ արելա վերը նշված գործիչը, որ ես պետությանը օդուտ ա բերել սկսենք ՞
իսկ Հայերենս հղկելու ունակություն չունեմ կանտուզիաըի պատչառով չեմ կարողանում հիշեմ ստեղների տեղերը ըես բարձ ասում եմ իմ համար գրում են առհասարակ, մտի ի կայքը ու ընդեղ հտեսնես ու կգնահատես իմ հայերենը եթե ուզում ես

----------


## Հայկօ

Չեմ հասկանում` ՌՔ-ի օրոք ասֆալտ ու փողոց ա սարքվում, սաղ վերագրում եք իրան, իսկ ԼՏՊ-ի օրոք Ղարաբաղ ա գրավվում, ու էդ համարում եք ոչ մի բա՞ն: Սրանց արած ի՞նչը դնես էդ փաստի կողքը, որ մի քիչ հավասարակշռի: Թե՞ տղեքը Ղարաբաղը գրավում էին, Լևոնն էլ վիզ դրած չէր թողնում ու ամեն ձև խոչնդոտում էր, բայց մեկ ա` իրա ինադու գրավեցին:

----------

Աբելյան (01.06.2009), Մարկիզ (01.06.2009), Որմիզդուխտ (02.06.2009), Տրիբուն (02.06.2009)

----------


## Elmo

*Մոդերատորական: Անընթեռնելի(տառասխալներով, չկետադրված) գրառումը, իր արձագանքներով հանդերձ, ջնջվել է: Հեղինակը ստացել է տուգանային միավորներ:*

----------


## karenmorm

> Լևոնն էլ վիզ դրած չէր թողնում ու ամեն ձև խոչնդոտում էր,


 հա Հայկո ջան խոչնդոտու եր ու չեր թողնում անձամպ ըես եմ նստել 3 օր օդանավակաըան ուղղթիռ չտվին որ թռնեինք ենքան վաղտ մինչև Շահումյանը ընկավ ինչա թե շուղուր անեն Դաշնակները շահումյանը տվեցին ու Մղրյանին են համարեն դավաճան են տղուն որ հետո այո հենց Լևոնի ինադու գնացին իրա եղնիկներով ւ գրավեցին շահումյանը ցավոք զոհվեծ քաջ ««չզարմանաս ցավտ տանեմ ԽՕՉՆԴՈՏՈՒՄ ԷՐ»»

----------


## Մարկիզ

Այսօր ես ևս մեկ անգամ համոզվեցի. այնպիսի իմաստուն և սկզբունքային քաղաքական գործիչ, ինչպիսին ԼևՈՆ ՏԵՐ- ՊԵՏՐՈՍՅԱՆՆ է Հայաստանում՝ իմ հայրենիքում, չկա ու՝՝՝՝՝ չկա… Համեմատե՛՛՛ք… Վազգեն Մանուկյան, Վահան Հովհաննիսյան, ԱԽՔ, դեբիլ, մեբիլ, Կարապետիչ, Դհոլ, Նապաստակ, Սերժո… :Jpit: 

Ախխխխ՜՜՜՜, Լևոն… Զոմբի չեմ… Բայց, ախխխ՜, Լևոն, դու դեմք ես…  :Jpit: ))))

----------

Ambrosine (01.06.2009), Chuk (02.06.2009), Kuk (02.06.2009), Mephistopheles (30.10.2013), murmushka (02.06.2009), Rammer (01.06.2009), Տրիբուն (02.06.2009)

----------


## ministr

Մարկիզ ջան էդ ինչից ես տենց ոգևորվել կկիսվես?  :Smile:

----------

Elmo (02.06.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> Մարկիզ ջան էդ ինչից ես տենց ոգևորվել կկիսվես?


Մինիստր ջան Մարկիզը քեզ ինչա արել որ ուզում ես* կիսվի*?  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (02.06.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Լավ կլինի՜…  :Jpit: )

----------


## ministr

:Jpit: ) Չէ Մարկիզ ջան սուիցիդալ մտքեր պետք չեն  :Jpit: )Մտքերոոոոով  :Jpit: )
Ասում ես ինչի ես տենց հիացել?  :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

Չեմ կարող չգրել 
«Ոչ մի արտառոց բան տեղի չի ունեցել: Հերթական անգամ տեղի են ունեցել նորմալ խայտառակ ընտրություններ» © Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան

----------

Ambrosine (02.06.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Չեմ կարող չգրել 
> «Ոչ մի արտառոց բան տեղի չի ունեցել: Հերթական անգամ տեղի են ունեցել նորմալ խայտառակ ընտրություններ» © Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան


Դու խփեցիր ճիշտ նշանակետ*իկ*ին… Այ, որ էդ պահին հանրահավաքի ողջ մասնակիցներին հերթով համբուրելու գործով զբաղված չլինեիր ու ուշադիր լսերիր ՆՐԱ ելույթը,Միշիկին ահագին նյութ կունենայիր փոխանցելու… :Jpit: )

----------


## ministr

Դաժե ՆՐԱ?  :Jpit:  Չէ կարգին հիացել ես  :Jpit:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Դաժե ՆՐԱ?  Չէ կարգին հիացել ես


Իսկ դու՞ ինչ կարծիքի ես, մինիստր ջան։
Մասնավորապես էսօրվա ելույթի մասին։

----------


## Artgeo

> Դու խփեցիր ճիշտ նշանակետ*իկ*ին… Այ, որ էդ պահին հանրահավաքի ողջ մասնակիցներին հերթով համբուրելու գործով զբաղված չլինեիր ու ուշադիր լսերիր ՆՐԱ ելույթը,Միշիկին ահագին նյութ կունենայիր փոխանցելու…)


Նեա, էդ ժամանակ արդեն հերթով իմ տարբեր տեղերն էին պաչում:
Նախագահիս էլ թող հանգիստ, ինքը բացարձակապես կապ չունի  Հայաստանում տիրող ներկրիմինալական վիճակի հետ:

----------


## ministr

Գալաթեա ջան ճիշտն ասած ամբողջական ելույթը չեմ գտել կարդամ:
Բայց էդ ձայներից հրաժարվելը հեչ դուրս չեկավ: Տեսնեմ ելույթը որտեղից եմ գտնում կարդամ հետո կարտահայտվեմ:  :Smile:

----------


## ministr

Կարդացի, ոչ մի արտառոց բան:
Ես դա լրիվ սպասում էի, և արտահայտվել եմ այստեղ
http://www.akumb.am/showpost.php?p=1...postcount=1186

Սերժի հրաժարական պահանջելը ուղղակի թեմայա, որ ժողովուրդը 3 տարի պարապ չմնա: Հանրահավաքի թեմա կլինի: Քաղբանտարկյլաների ազատումը սարի հետևում չի, իսկ դրանից հետո ՍՍ-ի ռեյտինգը եվրոպաների աչքում կարգին կբարձրանա ու հլա ու մի որևէ քաղաքական ուժ սկսի վրացական ընդդիմության օյիններից անել` անմիջապես կկիրառվի հանրահայտ մեթոդների ամբողջ արսենալը: Ու եթե հարցնեն էդ ինչ եք անում, կասեն ինչ պտի ազատ թողեցինք իրենց խելոք չեն պահում, բա մեր կյանքը կյանքա?? Նրանք էլ կասեն վաաայ, ճիշտա ասում էս մարդը: 
Ու է ամեն ինչի ֆոնի վրա հետաքրքիրա ինչա ԼՏՊ-ի ուզածը? Մենակ չասեք ժողովրդավարություն, պայքար ժողովրդի իրավունքի ու ձայնի համար դես դեն... 3 տարուց նույն ձևի ընտրություններ են լինելու (եթե Հայաստանը մինչև էդ մնացած լինի) ու ՀԱԿ-ին էլի մաքսիմում մի էսքան տոկոս են գրելու: Հետևաբար պայքար պայքար մինչև վերջի ծերը չի երևում թե ուրա տանում: Ով տեսնումա թող արտահայտվի:

----------

One_Way_Ticket (02.06.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

… Շատ լավ վերլուծություն էր… Իսկը _նախարարական_, մինիստր ջան:

----------


## ministr

Վերլուծություն չէր, ավելի շատ տպավորություն ու դիտարկում:

----------


## Sandarameth

վառել, քառատել, ցցի վրա հագցնել..

----------


## Մարկիզ

> վառել, քառատել, ցցի վրա հագցնել..


Ու՞մ, ցավդ տանեմ:  Շոտլանդացի Վիլյամ Ուոլըսի՞ն…

----------


## ministr

Ջորդանո Բրունոյին  :Smile:

----------


## Sandarameth

> Ու՞մ, ցավդ տանեմ:  Շոտլանդացի Վիլյամ Ուոլըսի՞ն…


Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան-ին

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան-ին


Բա ինչու՞ դու ցցի չես հանում:

----------


## Rammer

> Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան-ին


Ապեր հանրայինխորհուրդկան ես?

----------


## karenmorm

> Չեմ հասկանում` ՌՔ-ի օրոք ասֆալտ ու փողոց ա սարքվում, սաղ վերագրում եք իրան, իսկ ԼՏՊ-ի օրոք Ղարաբաղ ա գրավվում, ու էդ համարում եք ոչ մի բա՞ն: Սրանց արած ի՞նչը դնես էդ փաստի կողքը, որ մի քիչ հավասարակշռի: Թե՞ տղեքը Ղարաբաղը գրավում էին, Լևոնն էլ վիզ դրած չէր թողնում ու ամեն ձև խոչնդոտում էր, բայց մեկ ա` իրա ինադու գրավեցին:


Հայկո ջան բան չես ասում է՞

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հայկո ջան բան չես ասում է՞


էդքանից ավել էլ ինչ ասի? մեր գոյության ամբողջ շրջանում մեր ամենախոշոր հաղթանակն է Արցախի ազատագրումը... ու դա եղավ Լևոնի օրոք

----------


## Elmo

*Մոդերատորական: Ոչ նորմատիվ հապավումով գրառումը և արձագանքները ջնջված են:*

----------


## Տրիբուն

> էդքանից ավել էլ ինչ ասի? մեր գոյության ամբողջ շրջանում մեր ամենախոշոր հաղթանակն է Արցախի ազատագրումը... ու դա եղավ Լևոնի օրոք


Բայց դե, լիքը մարդ քամակը պատառոտելով կապացուցի, որ երկիրը կարող էր պատերազմ հաղթել դավաճան նախագահով - իրոք ունիկալ դեպք պատմության մեջ - ու ամենամեծ ձեռքբերումն էլ Լինսի փողերով ճամփա սարքելն ու երկու հատ կաֆե բացելն ա…

----------


## karenmorm

*Մոդերատորական: Անընթեռնելի, տառասխալներով գրառումը ջնջված է:*

----------

davidus (03.06.2009)

----------


## davidus

մի զարմացի հարազատ ջան.. լիքը մարդիկ խոսում են Արցախից, բայց դրա տեղն էլ չգիտեն... խոսում են պատերազմից ու հաղթանակից , բայց գաղափար անգամ չունեն թե իրականում էտ հաղթանակը ինչ գնով ա տրվել մեզ... մարդիկ եռաբլուրից են խոսում, բայց բացի եռաբլուրի մուտք-կամարից ուրիշ բան չեն տեսել... կամարն էլ տեսել են, որովհետև լճի ճանապարհով մի երկու անգամ գնացել են, հարցրել են "էս ինչա?", կողքի պատասխանողն էլ իրանցից բեթար բեխաբար ասել ա "եռաբլուրն ա".... 
պետք չի, որ մարդիկ էտքան ԿԱՐՃ քաղաքական հիշողություն ունենան....

----------


## Ambrosine

> մի զարմացի հարազատ ջան.. լիքը մարդիկ խոսում են Արցախից, բայց դրա տեղն էլ չգիտեն... խոսում են պատերազմից ու հաղթանակից , բայց գաղափար անգամ չունեն թե իրականում էտ հաղթանակը ինչ գնով ա տրվել մեզ... մարդիկ եռաբլուրից են խոսում, բայց բացի եռաբլուրի մուտք-կամարից ուրիշ բան չեն տեսել... կամարն էլ տեսել են, որովհետև լճի ճանապարհով մի երկու անգամ գնացել են, հարցրել են "էս ինչա?", կողքի պատասխանողն էլ իրանցից բեթար բեխաբար ասել ա "եռաբլուրն ա".... 
> պետք չի, որ մարդիկ էտքան ԿԱՐՃ քաղաքական հիշողություն ունենան....


իսկ քո կարծիքով էլ ինչ տեսնեինք? տեսանք էլի... մութ ու ցուրտ մանկություն, քիչ զրկանք է? Շատ չխորանանք: Բայց փոխարենը հաղթանակած բանակ, Ազատագրված Արցախ

----------


## davidus

> իսկ քո կարծիքով էլ ինչ տեսնեինք? տեսանք էլի... մութ ու ցուրտ մանկություն, քիչ զրկանք է? Շատ չխորանանք: Բայց փոխարենը հաղթանակած բանակ, Ազատագրված Արցախ


այո, փառք ու հավերժ հիշատակ նրանց, ովքեր *իրական* վաստակ ունեն մեր հաղթանակում...

ես անձամբ չեմ հարգում մի հայի.. որ թեկուզ մի անգամ  "ԻՐ ՀՆԱՐԱՎՈՐՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՍԱՀՄԱՆՆԵՐՈՒմ" չի գնացել եռաբլուր ու չի խոնարհվել մերոնց շիրիմներին..

----------


## Մարկիզ

> մի զարմացի հարազատ ջան.. լիքը մարդիկ խոսում են Արցախից, բայց դրա տեղն էլ չգիտեն... խոսում են պատերազմից ու հաղթանակից , բայց գաղափար անգամ չունեն թե իրականում էտ հաղթանակը ինչ գնով ա տրվել մեզ... մարդիկ եռաբլուրից են խոսում, բայց բացի եռաբլուրի մուտք-կամարից ուրիշ բան չեն տեսել... կամարն էլ տեսել են, որովհետև լճի ճանապարհով մի երկու անգամ գնացել են, հարցրել են "էս ինչա?", կողքի պատասխանողն էլ իրանցից բեթար բեխաբար ասել ա "եռաբլուրն ա".... 
> պետք չի, որ մարդիկ էտքան ԿԱՐՃ քաղաքական հիշողություն ունենան....


Դավիթուս ջան, դժվար թե շատ ու շատ ֆորումցիներից շատ տեսած լինես… :Think: 

Էլ չեմ ասում, թե ինչքա՜ն քիչ տեսած կլինես զնդաններում անարդարացիորեն փակված հայ ազատամարտիկներից…

----------


## davidus

> Դավիթուս ջան, դժվար թե շատ ու շատ ֆորումցիներից շատ տեսած լինես…
> 
> Էլ չեմ ասում, թե ինչքա՜ն քիչ տեսած կլինես զնդաններում անարդարացիորեն փակված հայ ազատամարտիկներից…


էտ քեզ ա թվում.... եթե մարդու չես ճանաչում ու չգիտես, թե ով ա, սխալ եզրահանգումներ կատարելու կարիք չկա.... գիտեմ, շատ լավ գիտեմ բանտարկյալների մասին... բայց դու խոսակցությանը ուրիծ շրջադարձ ես տալիս..

----------


## Մարկիզ

> էտ քեզ ա թվում.... եթե մարդու չես ճանաչում ու չգիտես, թե ով ա, սխալ եզրահանգումներ կատարելու կարիք չկա.... գիտեմ, շատ լավ գիտեմ բանտարկյալների մասին... բայց դու խոսակցությանը ուրիծ շրջադարձ ես տալիս..


Ինքդ պատերազմ տեսե՞լ ես…

----------


## davidus

> Ինքդ պատերազմ տեսե՞լ ես…


եթե հորեղբորս ու 2 двоюрный քեռիներիս մասնակցությունը հաշվի չառնեմ, ապա ոչ.. :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> էտ քեզ ա թվում.... եթե մարդու չես ճանաչում ու չգիտես, թե ով ա, սխալ եզրահանգումներ կատարելու կարիք չկա.... գիտեմ, շատ լավ գիտեմ բանտարկյալների մասին... բայց դու խոսակցությանը ուրիծ շրջադարձ ես տալիս..


բա եթե դու էլ մեզ չես ճանաչում, ինչու ես միանգամից եզրակացություններ անում?
միայն դու գիտես՝ ինչ է պատերազմ հաղթելը? միայն դու ես իրականությունը ընկալում?

----------


## davidus

> բա եթե դու էլ մեզ չես ճանաչում, ինչու ես միանգամից եզրակացություններ անում?
> միայն դու գիտես՝ ինչ է պատերազմ հաղթելը? միայն դու ես իրականությունը ընկալում?


սկսենք նրանից որ ձեր մասին իմ խոսքերում հիշատակում չկա.... երկրորդ.... մեկնաբանությունները շատ ավելին են ասում, քան պետքա..

----------


## Մարկիզ

Բա տեսնու՞մ ես… Եթե չհաշվեմ մոտ երկու տասնյակ բարեկամներիս (որոնց մեջ մտնում են բազմաթիվ քեռիներ, հորեղբայրներ), մեկ է՝ ես էլի տեսել եմ պատերազմ…

Փաստորեն, քեզնից շատ եմ տեսել… Որ ասում էի, ասում էիր՝ սխալ եզրահանգումներ ես անում:
Ու կրկին փաստեմ՝ շատ ու շատ ֆորումցիներ քեզնից շատ են տեսել…

----------


## Ambrosine

> սկսենք նրանից որ ձեր մասին իմ խոսքերում հիշատակում չկա.... երկրորդ.... մեկնաբանությունները շատ ավելին են ասում, քան պետքա..


ճիշտ ա, մեկնաբանությունները ավելին են ասում. Լևոն անունը լսում եք, գնում եք էն աշխարհ...
եկեք ստեղ մի տեղ ամրագրենք, որ քոչարյանն ու սերժն են պատերազմը հաղթել, որ շատերի սրտերը հովանան

----------


## davidus

> Բա տեսնու՞մ ես… Եթե չհաշվեմ մոտ երկու տասնյակ բարեկամներիս (որոնց մեջ մտնում են բազմաթիվ քեռիներ, հորեղբայրներ), մեկ է՝ ես էլ տեսել եմ պատերազմ…
> 
> Փաստորեն, քեզնից շատ եմ տեսել… Որ ասում էի, ասում էիր՝ սխալ եզրահանգումներ ես անում:
> Ու կրկին փաստեմ՝ շատ ու շատ ֆորումցիներ քեզնից շատ են տեսել…


լաաավ, փաստորեն պատերազմի ժամանակ Ղարաբաղում ես ապրել... Ընդունեցի.... դե էտ դեպքում ասա ինձ, չհաշված փոքր, բայց կարևոր հանգամանքները, պատերազմը ով հաղթեց...  /եթե ըտենց լավ ինֆորմացված ես/

----------


## Մարկիզ

Դավիթուս ջան, ինչու՞, միայն Արցախու՞մ է այդ ժամանակ պատերազմ եղել…

----------


## davidus

> ճիշտ ա, մեկնաբանությունները ավելին են ասում. Լևոն անունը լսում եք, գնում եք էն աշխարհ...
> եկեք ստեղ մի տեղ ամրագրենք, որ քոչարյանն ու սերժն են պատերազմը հաղթել, որ շատերի սրտերը հովանան


շատ ներողություն, բայց քոչն ու սերժը բոխկ են կերել, թե պատերազմ են հաղթել... երկրորդ... դրա անունը լսելուց չենք մեռնում ու հարություն առնում.... շատ-շատ մի տեսակ լինեմ, բայց ոչ ավել..

----------


## davidus

> Դավիթուս ջան, ինչու՞, միայն Արցախու՞մ է այդ ժամանակ պատերազմ եղել…


չէ, բայց պատերազմի ամենածանր հարվածներն ու պատերազմի բերած արհավիրքների ամենամեծ մասը հենց բաժին ա ընկել Արցախին... դրա համար որ ասում են պատերազմ ենք տեսել, ես միանգամից հասկանում եմ արցախի մարտերը... չնայած լիովին համաձայն եմ ,որ առնվազն տականքություն ա այլ վայրերում մղված կռիվների մասին մոռանալն ու չհիշելը

Հ.Գ. համ էլ անունս Դավիթ ա... հանգիստ անունով դիմի...

----------


## Ambrosine

> շատ ներողություն, բայց քոչն ու սերժը բոխկ են կերել, թե պատերազմ են հաղթել... երկրորդ... դրա անունը լսելուց չենք մեռնում ու հարություն առնում.... շատ-շատ մի տեսակ լինեմ, բայց ոչ ավել..


բա եթե տենց բան չկա, ուրեմն ինչու եք նվազեցնում էդ մարդու վաստակը պատերազմում հաղթանակ տանելու գործում?

ասեմ, որ ԱՊՀ-ի պահով ճիշտ էր նշված: Իրոք, Լևոնը սկզբում փորձում էր կոմպլեմենտար /հայերեն ոնց-որ՝ հավասարակշռողական :Blink: / քաղաքականություն վարել, բայց չստացվեց. քանի որ էական աջակցություն չեղավ արևմուտքից: Ու հաշվի առնելով նաև այն, որ ռուսները ադրբեջանցիներին էին օգնում, Լևոնը ճիշտ կողմնորոշվեց դեպի Ռուսաստան... 

բայց եկեք ընդունենք, որ եթե Լևոնը ցանկանար, ոչ մի հայ էլ ՀՀ տարածքից օգնության չէր գնա Արցախ

----------


## davidus

> բա եթե տենց բան չկա, ուրեմն ինչու եք նվազեցնում էդ մարդու վաստակը պատերազմում հաղթանակ տանելու գործում?
> 
> ասեմ, որ ԱՊՀ-ի պահով ճիշտ էր նշված: Իրոք, Լևոնը սկզբում փորձում էր կոմպլեմենտար /հայերեն ոնց-որ՝ հավասարակշռողական/ քաղաքականություն վարել, բայց չստացվեց. քանի որ էական աջակցություն չեղավ արևմուտքից: Ու հաշվի առնելով նաև այն, որ ռուսները ադրբեջանցիներին էին օգնում, Լևոնը ճիշտ կողմնորոշվեց դեպի Ռուսաստան... 
> 
> բայց եկեք ընդունենք, որ եթե Լևոնը ցանկանար, ոչ մի հայ էլ ՀՀ տարածքից օգնության չէր գնա Արցախ


լաաավ էլի ... էտ վերջին պարբերությունդ, որ գրել ես, քո դուրը էկավ.... բա սազեց... եթե դա հանկարծ փորձեր խանգարել, գլուխը ուրագի պոչով կջարդեին.. հլը բախտը փորձեր.... Մարկիզ ջան, ջանե ջան... էս են քո ՏԵՍԱԾ ֆորումցիք??

----------


## Ambrosine

> լաաավ էլի ... էտ վերջին պարբերությունդ, որ գրել ես, քո դուրը էկավ.... բա սազեց... եթե դա հանկարծ փորձեր խանգարել, գլուխը ուրագի պոչով կջարդեին.. հլը բախտը փորձեր.... Մարկիզ ջան, ջանե ջան... էս են քո ՏԵՍԱԾ ֆորումցիք??


նախ հարգալից խոսա :Ok: 
երկրորդ՝ ստեղ ես չեմ սկսելու միջազգային իրավունքի սեմինար պարապմունքներ անցկացնել, որ բոլորիդ համար պարզ լինի, թե ինչ ա արել Լևոնը էդ ժամանակ, ինչ հաղթանակների է հասել.. այդպիսի խոշոր ձեռքբերումներ Հայաստանը երբեք չի ունեցել

----------


## davidus

> նախ հարգալից խոսա
> երկրորդ՝ ստեղ ես չեմ սկսելու միջազգային իրավունքի սեմինար պարապմունքներ անցկացնել, որ բոլորիդ համար պարզ լինի, թե ինչ ա արել Լևոնը էդ ժամանակ, ինչ հաղթանակների է հասել.. այդպիսի խոշոր ձեռքբերումներ Հայաստանը երբեք չի ունեցել


հարգանքը իրա տեղին, սեմինար անելու կարիք չկա. :Wink: 
խոսքը քո գրած վերջին պարբերության մասին էր, մասնավորապես..
"բայց եկեք ընդունենք, որ եթե Լևոնը ցանկանար, ոչ մի հայ էլ ՀՀ տարածքից օգնության չէր գնա Արցախ"

----------


## Մարկիզ

> չէ, բայց պատերազմի ամենածանր հարվածներն ու պատերազմի բերած արհավիրքների ամենամեծ մասը հենց բաժին ա ընկել Արցախին... դրա համար որ ասում են պատերազմ ենք տեսել, ես միանգամից հասկանում եմ արցախի մարտերը... չնայած լիովին համաձայն եմ ,որ առնվազն տականքություն ա այլ վայրերում մղված կռիվների մասին մոռանալն ու չհիշելը
> 
> Հ.Գ. համ էլ անունս Դավիթ ա... հանգիստ անունով դիմի...


Դե եթե այնտեղ, որտեղ եմ ապրել եմ ես օրեկան երկու- երեք հարյուր գրադից արձակած արկերով ռմբակոծությունն անվանում ես պարզապես կռիվներ… :Smile: 

Արցախն իհարկե, շատ արհավիրքներ տեսավ, ամենադժվարը եղել է հենց այնտեղ: Բայց մեր հայկական ինքնապաշտպանական հիմնական զորամիավորումներն այդ տարիներին գտնվում էին Արցախում… Ադրբեջանցիները, տեսնելով, որ Արցախն ազատագրվում է, իրենց հաճախակի ու կատաղի հարձակումներով փորձում էին հայկական ուժերի ուշադրությունը շեղել դեպի հայաստանյան այլ շրջաններ: Լավ, չմանրամասնեմ… միայն ասեմ, որ այդ տարիներին (հատկապես՝ պատերազմի սկզբում) ադրբեջանցիները ավելի լավ էին զինված, մասնավորապես նրանք ունեին հեռահար կրակի համար նախատեսված միջոցներ՝ գրադ կայանքներ, հաուբիցներ, որոնցով ռմբակոծում էին բնակելի հատվածները՝ մարդկանց հուսահատեցնելու, թիկունքին վնաս հասցնելու համար: 

Իսկ պատերազմում հաղթեց հայ ժողովուրդը: Չնայած պետք է փաստել, որ պատերազմում տարած հաղթանակը դեռևս չի ամրագրվել դիվանագիտական ճամբարում…

----------


## Ambrosine

> հարգանքը իրա տեղին, սեմինար անելու կարիք չկա.
> խոսքը քո գրած վերջին պարբերության մասին էր, մասնավորապես..
> "բայց եկեք ընդունենք, որ եթե Լևոնը ցանկանար, ոչ մի հայ էլ ՀՀ տարածքից օգնության չէր գնա Արցախ"


Դավիթ /անունով դիմեմ, եթե դեմ չես/. այ սա էլ իրավունքի տեսանկյունից նայենք. բավական էր, որ Լևոնը ադրբեջանցիների հետ համաձայնության գար, որ ԼՂԻՄ-ը ադրբեջանական տարածք է, սահմանները հստակեցվեին 2 պետությունների մեջ ու վերջ... սահմանը խախտելը արգելվում է չէ?

այնտեղի հայ բնակչությունն էլ կտեղահանվեր կամ գուցե չէր էլ տեղահանվի, քանի որ բարիդրացիական հարաբերություններ կլինեին արդբեջանցիների հետ...

ուղղակի արևմտյան գործակալները իրենցը արեցին.... էնքան երկար թեմա է, որ ինչքան էլ խոսես, կխոսվի :Wink:

----------


## davidus

> Դե եթե այնտեղ, որտեղ եմ ապրել եմ ես օրեկան երկու- երեք հարյուր գրադից արձակած արկերով ռմբակոծությունն անվանում ես պարզապես կռիվներ…
> 
> Արցախն իհարկե, շատ արհավիրքներ տեսավ, ամենադժվարը եղել է հենց այնտեղ: Բայց մեր հայկական ինքնապաշտպանական հիմնական զորամիավորումներն այդ տարիներին գտնվում էին Արցախում… Ադրբեջանցիները, տեսնելով, որ Արցախն ազատագրվում է, իրենց հաճախակի ու կատաղի հարձակումներով փորձում էին հայկական ուժերի ուշադրությունը շեղել դեպի հայաստանյան այլ շրջաններ: Լավ, չմանրամասնեմ… միայն ասեմ, որ այդ տարիներին (հատկապես՝ պատերազմի սկզբում) ադրբեջանցիները ավելի լավ էին զինված, մասնավորապես նրանք ունեին հեռահար կրակի համար նախատեսված միջոցներ՝ գրադ կայանքներ, հաուբիցներ, որոնցով ռմբակոծում էին բնակելի հատվածները՝ մարդկանց հուսահատեցնելու, թիկունքին վնաս հասցնելու համար: 
> 
> Իսկ պատերազմում հաղթեց հայ ժողովուրդը: Չնայած պետք է փաստել, որ պատերազմում տարած հաղթանակը դեռևս չի ամրագրվել դիվանագիտական ճամբարում…


գիտեմ Մարկիզ ջան... բա պատերազմի հենց առաջին տարվա մասնավորապս ծանրությունը հենց հեռահար արտիլերիան էլ.. սյունիքի ռմբակոծություններին էլ եմ շատ լավ ծանոթ... գիտեմ նաև, որ լեռնանցքը /կներես աանունը մտքիցս թռավ/ գրավելուն մազ էր մնում.... Տավուշի ռմբակոծություններին էլ եմ ծանոթ.. Մարկիզ ջան, կարևորը հաղթողի հոգեբանությունը չկորցնելն ա, ԱՄԵՆ ՊԱՐԱԳԱՅՈՒՄ....

----------


## davidus

> Դավիթ /անունով դիմեմ, եթե դեմ չես/. այ սա էլ իրավունքի տեսանկյունից նայենք. բավական էր, որ Լևոնը ադրբեջանցիների հետ համաձայնության գար, որ ԼՂԻՄ-ը ադրբեջանական տարածք է, սահմանները հստակեցվեին 2 պետությունների մեջ ու վերջ... սահմանը խախտելը արգելվում է չէ?
> 
> այնտեղի հայ բնակչությունն էլ կտեղահանվեր կամ գուցե չէր էլ տեղահանվի, քանի որ բարիդրացիական հարաբերություններ կլինեին արդբեջանցիների հետ...
> 
> ուղղակի արևմտյան գործակալները իրենցը արեցին.... էնքան երկար թեմա է, որ ինչքան էլ խոսես, կխոսվի


էս իիինչ հեշտությամբ ես ասում.. Ադրբեջանցիների հետ համաձայնության գար.... նորից եմ ասում.. գլուխը քլունգով մասսայաբար կջարդեին.. էտ էր պակաս... այ հարազատ ջան... ադրբեջանը մինչև օրս չի ընդունում որ մենք էտ տարածքները արդեն էլ իրանը չի... ինչի մասին ա խոսքը, ինչ սահմանի խախտում...

----------


## Մարկիզ

> լաաավ էլի ... էտ վերջին պարբերությունդ, որ գրել ես, քո դուրը էկավ.... բա սազեց... եթե դա հանկարծ փորձեր խանգարել, գլուխը ուրագի պոչով կջարդեին.. հլը բախտը փորձեր.... Մարկիզ ջան, ջանե ջան... էս են քո ՏԵՍԱԾ ֆորումցիք??


Lևոն Տեր Պետրոսյանը «Ղարաբաղ» կոմիտեի անդամներից էր, այդ կառույցի լիդերներից: Հենց «Ղարաբաղ» կոմիտեին ենք պարտական մեր անկախության համար մղված պայքարում հաջողության համար: Սա՝ առաջին հերթին: Լևոն Տեր- Պետրոսյանը, լինելով «Ղարաբաղ» կոմիտեի անդամ, կարո՞ղ է դեմ լիներ Արցախի անկախացմանը: Ոչ, ընդհակառակը՝ նա ունեցել է ամենգործուն մասնակցությունն այդ ամենի համար: Այլ է, որ այդ տարիներին Հայաստանում կային բավականին շատ քաղաքական պատեհապաշտ գործիչներ: Ի՞նչ աներ Լևոն Տեր- Պետրոսյանը… Հո ավտոմատ չէր վերցնելու, գնա սահման: Նա երկրի նախագահ էր, ընտրվել էր մաքուր, ազատ ու արդար ընտրություններով՝ հավաքելով մոտ իննսուն տոկոս քվե: Հայաստանի Հանրապետությանն անհրաժեշտ էր միջազգային հանրությանն ապացուցել, որ հայ ժողովուրդը պատերազմելով Արցախում, պայքարում է իր անկախության իրավունքի համար: Այլ ոչ թե՝ ագրեսոր ենք: Դրա համար պետք էր լինել շատ ճկուն դիվանագետ: Լևոն Տեր- Պետրոսյանը հիանալիորեն կատարեց իրեն վերապահված դերակատարումը՝ երկրի նախագահի: Ես չեմ հաշվում այդ տարիներին Հայաստանի ներքին կյանքում տեղի ունեցած անարդարությունների մասին: Ես խոսում եմ այդ ժամանակ հայ ժողովրդի համար կարևորագույն ձեռքբերման մասին: 
Այդ այժմ է, որ մեր հետագա ղեկավարների արտաքին հարաբերություններում կատարած սխալ ու անհեռատես քաղաքականության արդյունքում, ներկայումս ԼՂՀ-ն բանակցության կողմ չէ… Իսկ Հայաստանը բազմաթիվ երկրների կողմից այժմ համարվում է մեկ այլ երկրի ամբողջականությունը խախտած երկիր՝ պարզապես այն բանի համար, որ այնտեղ ապրել ու ապրում են ոչ հայաստանաբնակ հայեր:

Ահա, թե ով է Լևոն Տեր- Պետրոսյանն ու ով են մյուսները…

----------

Ambrosine (03.06.2009), Rammer (03.06.2009), REAL_ist (03.06.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> էս իիինչ հեշտությամբ ես ասում.. Ադրբեջանցիների հետ համաձայնության գար.... նորից եմ ասում.. գլուխը քլունգով մասսայաբար կջարդեին.. էտ էր պակաս... այ հարազատ ջան... ադրբեջանը մինչև օրս չի ընդունում որ մենք էտ տարածքները արդեն էլ իրանը չի... ինչի մասին ա խոսքը, ինչ սահմանի խախտում...


Դավիթ ջան ես հասկասություն եմ տեսնում քո խոսքի մեջ....կմանրամասնես ? Լևոնը չէր կարող խանգարել բայց խանգարում էր? Ինչ է արել կոնկրետ նշի ու փորձի ապացուցել խնդրում եմ: Միայն ներող կլիենես, բայց հրեա-մասոնականության մասին հեքիաթներ շատ եմ լսել ու էլ լսելու ցանկության չունեմ:Եթե կարող ես լուրջ հիմանվորոիւմներ բեր խնդրուոմ եմ

----------


## davidus

Աստղ ջան, ինձ համար գործող միակ իրավունքը իմ ազգի ազատություննա... թքած ունենամ զանկացած միջազգային իրավունքի վրա... եթե թշնամին գա ու դռանս դիմաց կանգնի, պիտի ընկնեմ միջազգային իրավունք խաղացնեմ???  .. չէէ, հարազատ ջան... մեր փրկությունը մեր մեջ ա.... առանց մի վարկյան մտածելու պիտի զենքը վերցնես ու սատկացնես դրանց.... որպեսզի կարողանաս հայրենիքումդ ածես, բազմանաս ու բարգավաճես, նախ և առաջ պիտի հայրենիքդ ԱՏԱՄՆԵՐՈՎ պաշտպանես.... գյուտ արած չեմ լինի, որ ոչ արևմուտքնա մեզ փրկություն, ոչ էլ ռուսը.... մեր միակ փրկությունը AK-74 կամ AK-47-ա... ուրիշ ոչինչ...

----------


## davidus

> Դավիթ ջան ես հասկասություն եմ տեսնում քո խոսքի մեջ....կմանրամասնես ? Լևոնը չէր կարող խանգարել բայց խանգարում էր? Ինչ է արել կոնկրետ նշի ու փորձի ապացուցել խնդրում եմ: Միայն ներող կլիենես, բայց հրեա-մասոնականության մասին հեքիաթներ շատ եմ լսել ու էլ լսելու ցանկության չունեմ:Եթե կարող ես լուրջ հիմանվորոիւմներ բեր խնդրուոմ եմ


չէ.. սխալ ես հասկանում... աստղը գրել էր, որ դա կարա Ընենց անի, որ ոչ մի հայաստանաբնակ ղարաբաղ չգնար.... այ այդ դեպքում գլուչը կջարդեին.. իսկ այն հանգամանքը, որ նա որպես նախագահ ազդեց մարտական գործողությունների վրա, դա ուրիշ հարց ա

----------


## Rammer

> Աստղ ջան, ինձ համար գործող միակ իրավունքը իմ ազգի ազատություննա... թքած ունենամ զանկացած միջազգային իրավունքի վրա... եթե թշնամին գա ու դռանս դիմաց կանգնի, պիտի ընկնեմ միջազգային իրավունք խաղացնեմ???  .. չէէ, հարազատ ջան... մեր փրկությունը մեր մեջ ա.... առանց մի վարկյան մտածելու պիտի զենքը վերցնես ու սատկացնես դրանց.... որպեսզի կարողանաս հայրենիքումդ ածես, բազմանաս ու բարգավաճես, նախ և առաջ պիտի հայրենիքդ ԱՏԱՄՆԵՐՈՎ պաշտպանես.... գյուտ արած չեմ լինի, որ ոչ արևմուտքնա մեզ փրկություն, ոչ էլ ռուսը.... մեր միակ փրկությունը AK-74 կամ AK-47-ա... ուրիշ ոչինչ...


Բայց Աստղը լրիվ ուրիշ հարց էր տվել: Դու այլ հարցի ես անդրադառոնւմ եղբայր: Պատերազմը ունի երկու փուլ ` ռազմական և դիվանագաիտական: Ռազմականը հաղթել ենք: Լևոնի օրոք հաղթում էինք նաև դիվանագիտական ճակատում: Իսկ հիմա արդեն շատ լուրջ պարտություններ ունենք: Իսկ դիվանագաիտական ֆռոնտում արդեն միջազգային իրավունքնա գործում...
Խնդրում եմ պատասխանի մի հարցի` դու որ պայքարող մարդու տպավորություն ես թողնում, ինչի չես պայքաչում որ բանտից ազատվեն Արցախը ազատագրողներից շատերը, ինչու չես պայքարում Սարգիաս Հացպանյանի ազատության համար? Ինչու չես պայքարում որ Սեֆիլյանի իր հայրենիքի քաղաքացիություն տան?

----------


## davidus

> Դավիթ ջան ես հասկասություն եմ տեսնում քո խոսքի մեջ....կմանրամասնես ? Լևոնը չէր կարող խանգարել բայց խանգարում էր? Ինչ է արել կոնկրետ նշի ու փորձի ապացուցել խնդրում եմ: Միայն ներող կլիենես, բայց հրեա-մասոնականության մասին հեքիաթներ շատ եմ լսել ու էլ լսելու ցանկության չունեմ:Եթե կարող ես լուրջ հիմանվորոիւմներ բեր խնդրուոմ եմ


այ մարդ ինչ մասոն... էտ արդեն գիտենք.... նորություն չի.. մի միակ ապացույցը հորեղբայրս ա /չասեմ պաշտոնականը/, որ փոռ-փոշման ճակատից հետ եկավ, ասելով վերից հրաման ա եկել տրիբունալի սպառնալիքով եքա վաշտը /եթե չեմ սխալվում հենց վաշտ էր/ հետ քաշեցին մարտական դիրքերից... նախիջևանի պատմությունն էլ Կարենն էր գրել, բայց տառասխալների պատճառով ջնջեցին.... դժվար էր կարդացվում

----------


## Rammer

> այ մարդ ինչ մասոն... էտ արդեն գիտենք.... նորություն չի.. մի միակ ապացույցը հորեղբայրս ա /չասեմ պաշտոնականը/, որ փոռ-փոշման ճակատից հետ եկավ, ասելով վերից հրաման ա եկել տրիբունալի սպառնալիքով եքա վաշտը /եթե չեմ սխալվում հենց վաշտ էր/ հետ քաշեցին մարտական դիրքերից... նախիջևանի պատմությունն էլ Կարենն էր գրել, բայց տառասխալների պատճառով ջնջեցին.... դժվար էր կարդացվում


Իսկ երբևէ փորձել ես հասկանալ դրա պատճառը? Ինչու այդպես եղավ, առանց հուզմուքնի նայել հարցին քաղաքական տեսակետից?

----------


## Ambrosine

> էս իիինչ հեշտությամբ ես ասում.. Ադրբեջանցիների հետ համաձայնության գար.... նորից եմ ասում.. գլուխը քլունգով մասսայաբար կջարդեին.. էտ էր պակաս... այ հարազատ ջան... ադրբեջանը մինչև օրս չի ընդունում որ մենք էտ տարածքները արդեն էլ իրանը չի... ինչի մասին ա խոսքը, ինչ սահմանի խախտում...


ամեն դեպքում ներքաշվում եմ երկարատև բանավեճի մեջ :Sad: 
դավիթ ջան, դու ԽՍՀՄ-ի փլուզման <<նախօրյակի>> պատմությունը լավ գիտես? գիտես՝ ինչեր արեցին արևմտյան գործակալները? իսկ գիտես՝ ինչ հարաբերությունների մեջ էին հայերն ու ադրբեջանցիները?

Այ երբ որ էդքանը ուսումնասիրես, կգաս այն համոզման, որ հնարավոր է՝ այսպիսի լարվածություն չլիներ հարևանի հետ հարաբերություններում, պատերազմ էլ չլիներ... եթե-ներ չօգտագործեմ, չեմ սիրում :Wink: 

իսկ ես կասկածում եմ, որ հայերը Լևոնի գլուխը քլունգով կջարդեին, եթե համաձայնության գար ադրբեջանցիների հետ: Էդքան գլուխ ջարդող են, թող սրանց գլուխները ջարդեն անհասկանալի <<բարոյական>> հաղթանակների համար

----------

Սամվել (03.06.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> չէ.. սխալ ես հասկանում... աստղը գրել էր, որ դա կարա Ընենց անի, որ ոչ մի հայաստանաբնակ ղարաբաղ չգնար.... այ այդ դեպքում գլուչը կջարդեին.. իսկ այն հանգամանքը, որ նա որպես նախագահ ազդեց մարտական գործողությունների վրա, դա ուրիշ հարց ա


Ես չեմ ասել Աստղի հարցի մասին, այս գրառման մեջ: Ես քեզ ասում եմ ապացուցի որ Լևոնը խոչնդոտում էր պատերազմին ի օգւոտ չգիտեմ ում և ինչու...Դու անընդհատ շեղվում ես ու փորձում ես խույս տալ հստակ պատասխաններից...

----------

Ambrosine (03.06.2009), Kuk (03.06.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան, ինձ համար գործող միակ իրավունքը իմ ազգի ազատություննա... թքած ունենամ զանկացած միջազգային իրավունքի վրա... եթե թշնամին գա ու դռանս դիմաց կանգնի, պիտի ընկնեմ միջազգային իրավունք խաղացնեմ???  .. չէէ, հարազատ ջան... մեր փրկությունը մեր մեջ ա.... առանց մի վարկյան մտածելու պիտի զենքը վերցնես ու սատկացնես դրանց.... որպեսզի կարողանաս հայրենիքումդ ածես, բազմանաս ու բարգավաճես, նախ և առաջ պիտի հայրենիքդ ԱՏԱՄՆԵՐՈՎ պաշտպանես.... գյուտ արած չեմ լինի, որ ոչ արևմուտքնա մեզ փրկություն, ոչ էլ ռուսը.... մեր միակ փրկությունը AK-74 կամ AK-47-ա... ուրիշ ոչինչ...


լավ ասեցին երեխեքը, որ հիմա միջազգային իրավունքի փուլն ա... պատերազմում հաղթել ենք, բայց պարտվում ենք դիվանագիտական ճակատում, ինչու? ես իմ կարճ ուղեղով կարող եմ ադրբեջանցիներին նստել ու բացատրել շատ հասարակ սկզբունքներ, ինչը չեն անում մերոնք...

ասեմ, որ միջազգային իրավունքում տարածքային ամբողջականության սկզբունք գոյություն չունի, ինչն էլ ադրբեջանցիներն ու թուրքերը դրոշակ են դարձրել... զարմացար? բայց գոյություն ունի ազգերի ինքնորոշման սկզբունք

իսկ ինչով են զբաղված մեր հարգարժան իշխանությունները?... ճիշտ է, ընտրություններ կեղծելով, միայն դա են ընդունակ անել իրենց ուղեղները

----------


## davidus

> Բայց Աստղը լրիվ ուրիշ հարց էր տվել: Դու այլ հարցի ես անդրադառոնւմ եղբայր: Պատերազմը ունի երկու փուլ ` ռազմական և դիվանագաիտական: Ռազմականը հաղթել ենք: Լևոնի օրոք հաղթում էինք նաև դիվանագիտական ճակատում: Իսկ հիմա արդեն շատ լուրջ պարտություններ ունենք: Իսկ դիվանագաիտական ֆռոնտում արդեն միջազգային իրավունքնա գործում...
> Խնդրում եմ պատասղանի մի հարցի` դու որ պայքարող մարդու տպավորություն ես թողնում, ինչի չես պայքաչում որ բանից ազատվեն Արցախը ազատագրողներից շատերը, ինչու չես պայքարում Սարգիաս Հացպանյանի ազատության համար? Ինչու չես պայքարում որ Սեֆիլյանի իր հայրենիքի քաղաքացիություն տան?


այո, ԵՂԲԱՅՐ.... ըտենց էլ կա.... ռազմական արվեստին ընենց ոնց որ ծանոթ մարդ եմ...  :Wink: 
իսկ քաղբանտարկյալների վերաբերող հարցին դժվար ա պատասխանել, քանի որ իրականում առաջ քաշածդ հիմնահնդիրները այդքան էլ հեշտ չեն, որքան թվում ա առաջին հայացքից.... ու մի բան փորձի ընդունես, որ ցանկացած պետական համակարգ ինքնապաշտպանվելու հատկություն ունի.. դա խորթ չի ոչ մի հասարակարգի.... իսկ համակարգի գործունեությանը խանգարող հանգամանքները համակարգը փործում ա լուծել,իրեն հատուկ մեթոդներով

----------


## davidus

> ամեն դեպքում ներքաշվում եմ երկարատև բանավեճի մեջ
> դավիթ ջան, դու ԽՍՀՄ-ի փլուզման <<նախօրյակի>> պատմությունը լավ գիտես? գիտես՝ ինչեր արեցին արևմտյան գործակալները? իսկ գիտես՝ ինչ հարաբերությունների մեջ էին հայերն ու ադրբեջանցիները?
> 
> Այ երբ որ էդքանը ուսումնասիրես, կգաս այն համոզման, որ հնարավոր է՝ այսպիսի լարվածություն չլիներ հարևանի հետ հարաբերություններում, պատերազմ էլ չլիներ... եթե-ներ չօգտագործեմ, չեմ սիրում
> 
> իսկ ես կասկածում եմ, որ հայերը Լևոնի գլուխը քլունգով կջարդեին, եթե համաձայնության գար ադրբեջանցիների հետ: Էդքան գլուխ ջարդող են, թող սրանց գլուխները ջարդեն անհասկանալի <<բարոյական>> հաղթանակների համար


ու չկասկածես որ կջարդեին.... դու պատերազմը ուզում ես համեմատել ներքաղաքականի հետ, որը համեմատելի չէ.... պատերազմը ազգի ֆիզիկական գոյության հարց ա... ուսենց մի հարց... եթե վաղը պատերազմ լինի, քեզ թվում ա ես պիտի նայեմ թե սերոժն ինչ ա ասում... լիքը սխալվում ես.... ԽՍՀՄ-ի պատմությանն էլ ծանոթ եմ /նախօրյակի/.. ու լավ գիտեմ ռունսերը ոնց մեզնից վրեժ լուծեցին ղարաբաղյան շարժման համար... թե քեզ թվում էր Գյումրիի երկրաշարժը ԸՆԵՆՑ բնության չար կատակ էր... եթե դու էլ ես ուզումնասիրել ԽՍՀՄ նախօրյակի պատմությունը, ապա գոնե պիտի լսած լինես այն միջազգային պայմանագրի մասին, որով նախատեսվում էր տեղի ունեցած երկրաշարժերի հետաքննությյուն և այլն... ու ԽՍՀՄ-ն էտ պայմանագրի տակ չստորագրեց....

----------


## davidus

> Ապեր Աստղը անուն է մեծատառով է գրվում...Ես չեմ ասել Աստղի հարցի մասին, այս գրառման մեջ: Ես քեզ ասում եմ ապացուցի որ Լևոնը խոչնդոտում էր պատերազմին ի օգւոտ չգիտեմ ում և ինչու...Դու անընդհատ շեղվում ես ու փորձում ես խույս տալ հստակ պատասխաններից...


ԱՊԵՐ. ես գրիչով չեմ գրում որ տառասխալներս ես ուղղում....

----------


## davidus

ժողովուրդ, չեմ հասցնում գրել... ես էլ եմ մարդ չէ...  :LOL:

----------


## Rammer

> այ մարդ ինչ մասոն... էտ արդեն գիտենք.... նորություն չի.. մի միակ ապացույցը հորեղբայրս ա /չասեմ պաշտոնականը/, որ փոռ-փոշման ճակատից հետ եկավ, ասելով վերից հրաման ա եկել տրիբունալի սպառնալիքով եքա վաշտը /եթե չեմ սխալվում հենց վաշտ էր/ հետ քաշեցին մարտական դիրքերից... նախիջևանի պատմությունն էլ Կարենն էր գրել, բայց տառասխալների պատճառով ջնջեցին.... դժվար էր կարդացվում


Դավիթ ջան որ ասում եմ հակասում են քո մտքերը իրար մի նեղվի ուղղակի քննարկում ենք էլի... :Wink: 
Մի պարզ բաի վրա ուշադրությունդ հրավիրեմ: Տես ինքդ ես ասում, որ քո հորեղբայրը հետ եկավ ենթարկվելով Լևոնի հրամանին: ՄԻ ամբողջ վաշտ հետ եկավ: Բայց ասում ես նաև որ Լևոնը չթողներ մարդ գնար իրա գլուխը կջարդեին: Այսքինքն այդ վաշտը, որին Լևոնը չթողեց առաջ գնալ, պետք է գար ու Լևոնի գլուխը ջարդեր: Բայց ինչպես գիտես այդպես չէ...և լրիվ հակառակը:  :Smile: Այսօր ազատամարտիկնների մեծ մասը Լևոնի հետ է պայքարում:

----------


## Rammer

> ԱՊԵՐ. ես գրիչով չեմ գրում որ տառասխալներս ես ուղղում....


Իսկ դու գիտես մենք ենք գրիչով, որ քո անունը բոլորս մեծատառով ենք գրում? :Smile:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> ԱՊԵՐ. ես գրիչով չեմ գրում որ տառասխալներս ես ուղղում....


Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է «պետական մեքենա է, ինքնապաշտպանվում է»- ին, այո, համամիտ եմ: Բայց դա նորմալ չէ. երբ մարդիկ ճնշվում են, բանտերն են լցվում, ազատ խոսք ու ազատ ընտրություններ չկան, իսկ կրիմինալն ու կիսագրագիտությունը ողջունվում են: Այսօր մեզ պետք է ունենալ այնպիսի երկիր, որի իշխանությունը պատճառ չունենա՝ սեփական ժողովրդից ինքնապաշտպանվելու համար: Մեզ ժողովրդավար երկիր, լեգիտիմ նախագահ է պետք, որպեսզի կարողանանք լուծել մեր հայրենիքի, մեր ազգի առաջ ծառացած բազմաթիվ խնդիրներ՝ սկսած ԼՂ-ի հարցի կարգավորումից մինչև հասարակ հայ քաղաքացու լավ ու ապահով ապագայի կերտումը:

----------

davidus (03.06.2009)

----------


## davidus

> Դավիթ ջան որ ասում եմ հակասում են քո մտքերը իրար մի նեղվի ուղղակի քննարկում ենք էլի...
> Մի պարզ բաի վրա ուշադրությունդ հրավիրեմ: Տես ինքդ ես ասում, որ քո հորեղբայրը հետ եկավ ենթարկվելով Լևոնի հրամանին: ՄԻ ամբողջ վաշտ հետ եկավ: Բայց ասում ես նաև որ Լևոնը չթողներ մարդ գնար իրա գլուխը կջարդեին: Այսքինքն այդ վաշտը, որին Լևոնը չթողեց առաջ գնալ, պետք է գար ու Լևոնի գլուխը ջարդեր: Բայց ինչպես գիտես այդպես չէ...և լրիվ հակառակը: Այսօր ազատամարտիկնների մեծ մասը Լևոնի հետ է պայքարում:


ցավդ տանեմ... դու ուզում ես պատերազմի նախօրյակին տրամադրությունը համեմատես 5-6 տարի կռված ազատամարտիկների տրամադրության հետ??? որը տարուց ավել տանը չի եղել, որի երեխեն ծնվել ա, ու ինքը իրա երեխուն չի տեսել... իսկ երբ պատերազմը սկսվեց, ոչ ոք չէր մտածում տան-տեղի մասի... ինչ տուն, ինչ բան.. բակիս տղերքը առանց դաժե տնեցիքին հաջող անելու 4 հոգով լցվան ավտոն ու գնացին ճակատ.. ոչ մեկը հետ չեկավ... իսկ դու ուզում ես համեմատես 5 տարի 1000 ավոր հահ տեսած զինվորին ու ջ ու ձախ չհարցնոց ջահելին, որ մտածում էր մենալ են բանի մասին, որ թուրքը չգա չոքի իրա դռանը....

----------


## Ambrosine

> ու չկասկածես որ կջարդեին.... դու պատերազմը ուզում ես համեմատել ներքաղաքականի հետ, որը համեմատելի չէ.... պատերազմը ազգի ֆիզիկական գոյության հարց ա... ուսենց մի հարց... եթե վաղը պատերազմ լինի, քեզ թվում ա ես պիտի նայեմ թե սերոժն ինչ ա ասում... լիքը սխալվում ես.... ԽՍՀՄ-ի պատմությանն էլ ծանոթ եմ /նախօրյակի/.. ու լավ գիտեմ ռունսերը ոնց մեզնից վրեժ լուծեցին ղարաբաղյան շարժման համար... թե քեզ թվում էր Գյումրիի երկրաշարժը ԸՆԵՆՑ բնության չար կատակ էր... եթե դու էլ ես ուզումնասիրել ԽՍՀՄ նախօրյակի պատմությունը, ապա գոնե պիտի լսած լինես այն միջազգային պայմանագրի մասին, որով նախատեսվում էր տեղի ունեցած երկրաշարժերի հետաքննությյուն և այլն... ու ԽՍՀՄ-ն էտ պայմանագրի տակ չստորագրեց....


Դավիթ, քո կարծիքով միջազգային պայմանագիր կնքելը ներքաղաքական խնդիր է? Դա ավելի շատ արտաքին հարաբերություններին է վերաբերում, իսկ խախտումը միջազգային իրավունքի խախտում է

կարճ ասած՝ չէին ջարդի Լևոնի գլուխը, պատմությունն էլ հրաշալի գիտեմ :Wink:  դրա համար էլ Լևոնի արածը չեմ ուրանում: էհհհհ, դու չես սպասի՝ ինչ կասի սերժը, բայց եթե խախտես սահմանը, մեր պետությունը կհայտարարվի ագրեսոր, իսկ արևմուտքին առիթ ա պետք՝ այստեղ զորքեր մտցնելու համար :Wink:  շատ թեթև ես պատկերացնում էս ամեն ինչը
 ռուսական գործոնը միշտ էլ կոկորդներիս է կանգնած եղել

----------


## davidus

> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է «պետական մեքենա է, ինքնապաշտպանվում է»- ին, այո, համամիտ եմ: Բայց դա նորմալ չէ. երբ մարդիկ ճնշվում են, բանտերն են լցվում, ազատ խոսք ու ազատ ընտրություններ չկան, իսկ կրիմինալն ու կիսագրագիտությունը ողջունվում են: Այսօր մեզ պետք է ունենալ այնպիսի երկիր, որի իշխանությունը պատճառ չունենա՝ սեփական ժողովրդից ինքնապաշտպանվելու համար: Մեզ ժողովրդավար երկիր, լեգիտիմ նախագահ է պետք, որպեսզի կարողանանք լուծել մեր հայրենիքի, մեր ազգի առաջ ծառացած բազմաթիվ խնդիրներ՝ սկսած ԼՂ-ի հարցի կարգավորումից մինչև հասարակ հայ քաղաքացու լավ ու ապահով ապագայի կերտումը:


 այո, լրիվ համամիտ եմ, ես ուղղակի երազում եմ տենց պետության մասին..... բայց ցավն են ա, որ երազում եմ.. ոչ ավելին... իրականությունն այլ ա....

----------


## davidus

> Դավիթ, քո կարծիքով միջազգային պայմանագիր կնքելը ներքաղաքական խնդիր է? Դա ավելի շատ արտաքին հարաբերություններին է վերաբերում, իսկ խախտումը միջազգային իրավունքի խախտում է
> 
> կարճ ասած՝ չէին ջարդի Լևոնի գլուխը, պատմությունն էլ հրաշալի գիտեմ դրա համար էլ Լևոնի արածը չեմ ուրանում: էհհհհ, դու չես սպասի՝ ինչ կասի սերժը, բայց եթե խախտես սահմանը, մեր պետությունը կհայտարարվի ագրեսոր, իսկ արևմուտքին առիթ ա պետք՝ այստեղ զորքեր մտցնելու համար շատ թեթև ես պատկերացնում էս ամեն ինչը
>  ռուսական գործոնը միշտ էլ կոկորդներիս է կանգնած եղել


 :Smile:  :Smile:  Աստղ ջան.. խոսքը սահմանը առաջինը հատելու մասին չի..... ես թեթև չեմ պատկերացնում ետ ամենը.... ջարդելու պահով հանգիս տղի... ջադդողներ կային.... չխորանակք... ըտենց բաները նման բաց խոսակցություններում չեն քննարկվում..

----------


## Rammer

> այո, լրիվ համամիտ եմ, ես ուղղակի երազում եմ տենց պետության մասին..... բայց ցավն են ա, որ երազում եմ.. ոչ ավելին... իրականությունն այլ ա....


Դավիթ մեր տարբերությունը հենց դա է եղբայր ջան...Տես դու ասում ես "Ես երազում եմ"...Իսկ մենք պայքարում ենք բոլոր հնարավոր օրինական ճանապարհներով: Մեզ վախացնում են, ծեծում են, ունեզրկում են, բայց մենք չենք կոտրվում ու շարունակում ենք գնալ ու պայքարել...ու միշտ ենք պայքարելու անկախ նրանից թե երկրի նախագահը ով է...Հիմա այսօր Լևոն Տեր Պետրոսյանը կարողացել է համախմբել մարդկանց ովքեր պայքարում են օրինական երկրի համար: Հիմա վաղը թող արդար ընտրություններ լինեն` ես, դու մյուսը գնանք մեր ուզած մարդուն ընտրենք: Լավ կլինի էլի կընտրենք իրան: Թե? Էլի պայքարելու ենք...

----------

Ambrosine (03.06.2009)

----------


## davidus

> Դավիթ մեր տարբերությունը հենց դա է եղբայր ջան...Տես դու ասում ես "Ես երազում եմ"...Իսկ մենք պայքարում ենք բոլոր հնարավոր օրինական ճանապարհներով: Մեզ վախացնում են, ծեծում են, ունեզրկում են, բայց մենք չենք կոտրվում ու շարունակում ենք գնալ ու պայքարել...ու միշտ ենք պայքարելու անկախ նրանից թե երկրի նախագահը ով է...Հիմա այսօր Լևոն Տեր Պետրոսյանը կարողացել է համախմբել մարդկանց ովքեր պայքարում են օրինական երկրի համար: Հիմա վաղը թող արդար ընտրություններ լինեն` ես, դու մյուսը գնանք մեր ուզած մարդուն ընտրենք: Լավ կլինի էլի կընտրենք իրան: Թե? Էլի պայքարելու ենք...


հարազատ ջան, պայքարելուն էլ ձև կա. ժամանակ կա, տեղ կա... անկազմակերպ պայքարը նման ա համաճարակի.. ոնց արագ բռնկվում ա, ընենց արագ էլ դեղ են գտնում ու դեմն առնում են.... ես էսօր Հայաստանում չեմ տեսնում մի քաղաքական գործիչ, որին նախ և առաջ հարգեմ իր անցյալի համար, որին հարգեմ իր անձնական հատկությունների համար, որին հարգեմ իր արժանիքների համար....... եթե տեղը գիտեք, ցույց տվեք...

----------


## davidus

ժողովուրդ ջան, գիտեք մեկ էլ կյանքիս երազանքներից մեկը որն ա եղել.. որ ՑԵՂՍ, ազգս կարողանա թացը չորից տարբերել.... բոլորս էլ լավ գիտենք թե էս 'կրակի մեջ առաջինը նետվելու" ԽԱՍՅԱԹԸ ոնց ա մեր տունը քանդում.....

----------


## Ambrosine

> հարազատ ջան, պայքարելուն էլ ձև կա. ժամանակ կա, տեղ կա... անկազմակերպ պայքարը նման ա համաճարակի.. ոնց արագ բռնկվում ա, ընենց արագ էլ դեղ են գտնում ու դեմն առնում են.... ես էսօր Հայաստանում չեմ տեսնում մի քաղաքական գործիչ, որին նախ և առաջ հարգեմ իր անցյալի համար, որին հարգեմ իր անձնական հատկությունների համար, որին հարգեմ իր արժանիքների համար....... եթե տեղը գիտեք, ցույց տվեք...


ձև? տեղ? ժամանակ? առաջարկի, քննարկենք հենց ՀԱԿ-ի հետ

մենակ փնովում եք... էսքան խոսակցությունից էն հասկացա, որ դու էլի մենակ Լևոնի պատճառով ընդդիմության հետ չես

----------


## davidus

> ձև? տեղ? ժամանակ? առաջարկի, քննարկենք հենց ՀԱԿ-ի հետ
> 
> մենակ փնովում եք... էսքան խոսակցությունից էն հասկացա, որ դու էլի մենակ Լևոնի պատճառով ընդդիմության հետ չես


շատ ճիշտ էլ հասկացար

----------


## Elmo

*Մոդերատորական: Թեման 10 րոպեով փակվում է ուղղագրության վերաբերյալ բանավեճի հեղինակներին տուգանելու և մաքրելու համար:

Թեման վերաբացվում է*

----------


## Rammer

> հարազատ ջան, պայքարելուն էլ ձև կա. ժամանակ կա, տեղ կա... անկազմակերպ պայքարը նման ա համաճարակի.. ոնց արագ բռնկվում ա, ընենց արագ էլ դեղ են գտնում ու դեմն առնում են.... ես էսօր Հայաստանում չեմ տեսնում մի քաղաքական գործիչ, որին նախ և առաջ հարգեմ իր անցյալի համար, որին հարգեմ իր անձնական հատկությունների համար, որին հարգեմ իր արժանիքների համար....... եթե տեղը գիտեք, ցույց տվեք...


Դավիթ ջան պետք է ավելի քեզ հիացթափեցնեմ...Դժվար թե աշխարհում գտնես նման քաղաքական գործիչ որ անձնական`բարոյական հատկանիշների համար իրեն հարգես...Ում էլ ասես մի քիչ փորենք տակը տոննայով կեղտ է: Քաղաքականություն է  այդպիսին ստիպում դառնալ: Իշխանությունը փչացնում է ցանկացածին:Այդ իսկ պատճառով ես քաղաքական գործիչիների դատում եմ այլ կրիտերիաններով: Ինչ քաղաքական որոշուններ է նա ընդունել և ինչպես է կարողանում կառավարել, ինչ լուծումններ է առաջարկում արտաքին և ներքին մարտահարվերներին: Դա է էականը: Իսկ փաստը այսօր հետևյալն է: Կա Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրես, որտեղ Լևոնին հաջողվեց համախմբել մարդկանց` նաև շատ ազատամարտիկների, որոնք պայքարում են երկրում տիրող բեսպրիդելի դեմ: Եվ գլոբալ առումով խնդիր անձերի մեջ չէ: Լևոնի քաղաքական փորձը, խելացիությունը, ուժեղ լիդեր լինելու հատկությունը, խելացիությունը ընդամենը գործիքն են մեր` պայքարողնիրս համար նորմալ երկրի կառուցելու համար: ՀԱԿ-ը կայացած քաղաքական ուժ է, որի հետ հաշվի է նստում այսօրվա իշխանություւնը: Մենք չենք կարող համակերպվել այս իրականության հետ ու տանը նստենք: Իսկ ՀԱԿ-ին այլընտրանք չկա այսօր, այլ լուծում տարբերակ առաջարկող ուղղակի չկա...Բոլորը բառիս բուն իմաստով վաճառվել են: Հիմա ինչ անեմ ես? Կարող եմ, առանց նեղանալու, քո պես ասել` ես դա արդյունավետ չեմ համարում ու չանել ոչինչ կամ սպասել չգիտեմ ինչի, ու կարող եմ միանալ պայքարողներին, փորձելով իմ ներդրումն ունենալ ու իրական օգուտ բերել պայքարին: Ընտրության հարց է: Բայց...Եթե դու ավելի ճիշտ ճանապարհ չես առաջարկում ուրեմն  ընդունիր, որ իրավունք չունես քննադատել նրանց ովքեր ռեալ այսօր գործ են անում երկիրում օրինականության հաստատելու համար: Ամեն առանց պայքարի անցած օրը խորացնում է բեսպրիդելը մեր հայրենիքում: Եվ եթե դու իրոք մտահոգված ես արի մեզ հետ պայքարի, էլի եմ ասում թող արդարություն հաստատվի ու դու ընտրի ում ուզում ես:

----------

REAL_ist (03.06.2009), Սամվել (03.06.2009)

----------


## davidus

> Բայց...Եթե դու ավելի ճիշտ ճանապարհ չես առաջարկում ուրեմն ընդունիր, որ իրավունք չունես քննադատել նրանց ովքեր ռեալ այսօր գործ են անում երկիրում օրինականության հաստատելու համար: Ամեն առանց պայքարի անցած օրը խորացնում է բեսպրիդելը մեր հայրենիքում: Եվ եթե դու իրոք մտահոգված ես արի մեզ հետ պայքարի, էլի եմ ասում թող արդարություն հաստատվի ու դու ընտրի ում ուզում ես:


հարցն էլ հենց նրանում ա, որ լևոնի կողմից օրինականություն հաստատելուն վերաբերվում եմ, մեղմ ասած, որպես հեքիաթի.... թողա ամեն մեկն իր կարծիքին մնա... հարազատ ջան, ես դրա հետևից եկող չեմ..... մորթեն էլ չեմ գա.... ես իմ պատճառներն ունեմ դրա համար, չնայած ասեմ, որ դրա օրոք ես շատ ավելի լավ էի ապրում /ի կնատի ունեմ ունեցվածքը/, բայց դե.... ստեղ սկզբունքների ու սեփական արժանապատվության հարց ա ինձ մոտ.... ճիշտ ես, ինչպես ասել են մեծ մտածողները, քաղաքականությունը պ******** է, ու դա հաստատ տենց ա... բայց լիդերության ինստիտուտը տարբերվում ա քաղաքականությունից..

----------


## Rammer

> հարցն էլ հենց նրանում ա, որ լևոնի կողմից օրինականություն հաստատելուն վերաբերվում եմ, մեղմ ասած, որպես հեքիաթի.... թողա ամեն մեկն իր կարծիքին մնա... հարազատ ջան, ես դրա հետևից եկող չեմ..... մորթեն էլ չեմ գա.... ես իմ պատճառներն ունեմ դրա համար, չնայած ասեմ, որ դրա օրոք ես շատ ավելի լավ էի ապրում /ի կնատի ունեմ ունեցվածքը/, բայց դե.... ստեղ սկզբունքների ու սեփական արժանապատվության հարց ա ինձ մոտ.... ճիշտ ես, ինչպես ասել են մեծ մտածողները, քաղաքականությունը պ******** է, ու դա հաստատ տենց ա... բայց լիդերության ինստիտուտը տարբերվում ա քաղաքականությունից..


Դու հենց հարցին այլ անկյունից ես նայում ու տեսնում ես միայն Լևոնին: Դավիթ ախպեր Լևոնը չի հաստատողը այլ ժողովուրդը: Դու տես...Եթե հիմա մեր պայքարի արդյունքում իշխանափոխություն ա լինում ու լինում են արդար ընտրություններ: Ենթադրենք Լևոնը ընտրվեց ու եթե էլի ժողովրդի կարծիքով հակասահամանադրական քայլեր անի էլի դուրս ենք գալու ու հասնենք մեր ուզածին...Ապեր մեզ ոչ մեկ նորմալ երկիր չի բերելու նվիրի, իսկ եթե նվիրի էլ, էտ նվիողի ճորտ ենք դառնելու: Առանց պայքարի միանշանակ դառնում ենք Աֆրիկյան մի բռնապետություն:

----------

Սամվել (03.06.2009)

----------


## karenmorm

> ձև? տեղ? ժամանակ? առաջարկի, քննարկենք հենց ՀԱԿ-ի հետ
> 
> մենակ փնովում եք... էսքան խոսակցությունից էն հասկացա, որ դու էլի մենակ Լևոնի պատճառով ընդդիմության հետ չես


ամեն շաբաթ թիվ 57 դպրոցում ժամը 15:00 լավա՞

----------


## Rammer

> ամեն շաբաթ թիվ 57 դպրոցում ժամը 15:00 լավա՞


Հետաքրքրի է ինչ եք անում? Մենակ չասես դրոշ ենք պաժառ տալիս...

----------


## karenmorm

> Դու հենց հարցին այլ անկյունից ես նայում ու տեսնում ես միայն Լևոնին: Դավիթ ախպեր Լևոնը չի հաստատողը այլ ժողովուրդը: Դու տես...Եթե հիմա մեր պայքարի արդյունքում իշխանափոխություն ա լինում ու լինում են արդար ընտրություններ: Ենթադրենք Լևոնը ընտրվեց ու եթե էլի ժողովրդի կարծիքով հակասահամանադրական քայլեր անի էլի դուրս ենք գալու ու հասնենք մեր ուզածին...Ապեր մեզ ոչ մեկ նորմալ երկիր չի բերելու նվիրի, իսկ եթե նվիրի էլ, էտ նվիողի ճորտ ենք դառնելու: Առանց պայքարի միանշանակ դառնում ենք Աֆրիկյան մի բռնապետություն:


Բայց հալալ ա ԼՏՊ -ին էտ, ջհուդը դեռ շատ առաջ կգնա, դե կարում ա ելի ուղեղ լվանա հո զոռով չի ես հիշում եմ շարժման տարիներին էլ էր տենց սաղ ասում էին ԼՏՊ լավ ա խոսում , սիրուն ա խոսում, քաղցր ա խոսում բայց ոչ մեկ չէր ասում Ճիտ ա խոսում ու տենց առանց մի հատ ճիշտ բան ասելու առանց ծրագիր ել դառավ առաջին նախագահ հիմա էլ ա նյունը:
ՀԱԼԱԼԱ ԼՏՊ ՀՈՒՊ ՏՈՒՐ քանզի պատմությունը մոռացող ժողովուրդը դատապարտված ա կրկնելու այն

----------

davidus (03.06.2009), Լեռնցի (03.06.2009)

----------


## karenmorm

> Հետաքրքրի է ինչ եք անում? Մենակ չասես դրոշ ենք պաժառ տալիս...


 ինչի կրակից վախենում ես թե թուրքի դրոշը թանկ ա քեզ համար: մեր ընկերուհին ասում եր նստենք քնարկենք տեղ ու ժամ էր ուզում ես էլ օգնում եմ

----------

davidus (03.06.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> ինչի կրակից վախենում ես թե թուրքի դրոշը թանկ ա քեզ համար:


Ուշադրություն պատասխանում եմ.
Ոչ ինձ համար Թուրքիայի դրոշը թանկ չէ, բայց դրոշ այրելը համար ուղակի անիմաստ ու անհետևանք քայլ, ուղղակի երեխայություն...Եթե ժամանակ կա կարող եմ ավելի արդյունավետ միջոցներ պայքարելու...

----------


## karenmorm

> Ուշադրություն պատասխանում եմ.
> Ոչ ինձ համար Թուրքիայի դրոշը թանկ չէ, բայց դրոշ այրելը համար ուղակի անիմաստ ու անհետևանք քայլ, ուղղակի երեխայություն...Եթե ժամանակ կա կարող եմ ավելի արդյունավետ միջոցներ պայքարելու...


Այ Ռամմեռ ջան ընենց պաշտոնական ասիր լացս եկավ ախպերս նախ եդ անում ենք տարին մեկ անգամ կարծում եմ օրը գիտես հետո ել ետ երեխայական զբաղմունք չի այ աշխարհում ընդունված քաղաքական ժեստ ու դա արվում ա լրագրողների առաջ առանց դիմակների, ի տարբերություն ԼՏՊ- լանգուլավազի որի 70 տոկոսը դիմակով էր, մարտի մեկին շախը տալիս էր դիմակով՝ իրան չէին տեսնում, ես միամիտ ժողովուրդն էլ կուտը ուտւմ էր կրկնում ու մնացածը գիտեք…

----------

Լեռնցի (03.06.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

Եթե պատմություն կրկնելը Ղարաբաղի ազատագրումն ա լինելու, ես պատրաստ եմ հազար անգամ կրկնել էդ պատմությունը: Եթե հիշելով ա, որ պատմությունը պիտի չկրկնվի, ապա շատ լավ հիշում եմ թե հոկտեմբերի 27-ը, թե, մանավանդ, մարտի 1-ը:

----------

Kuk (03.06.2009), Սամվել (03.06.2009)

----------


## davidus

> Դու հենց հարցին այլ անկյունից ես նայում ու տեսնում ես միայն Լևոնին: Դավիթ ախպեր Լևոնը չի հաստատողը այլ ժողովուրդը: Դու տես...Եթե հիմա մեր պայքարի արդյունքում իշխանափոխություն ա լինում ու լինում են արդար ընտրություններ: Ենթադրենք Լևոնը ընտրվեց ու եթե էլի ժողովրդի կարծիքով հակասահամանադրական քայլեր անի էլի դուրս ենք գալու ու հասնենք մեր ուզածին...Ապեր մեզ ոչ մեկ նորմալ երկիր չի բերելու նվիրի, իսկ եթե նվիրի էլ, էտ նվիողի ճորտ ենք դառնելու: Առանց պայքարի միանշանակ դառնում ենք Աֆրիկյան մի բռնապետություն:


ես շատ ուրախ եմ որ իմ երկրում դեռ կան քո նման լավատես մարդիկ... իսկականից ուրախ եմ... բայց ինչքան ներկաներից ես կարողանում հեշտությամբ ազատվես, ենքան էլ էտ լևոնից կարաս ըտենց հեշտությամբ ազատվես..... ցավդ տանեմ, մի կորցրեք ձեր քաղաքական հիշողությունը.... կործանումը դրանից ա սկսվում.... հանեք լարեք դրան ձեր շարքերից, գամ միանամ ձեզ, եթե չէ, իմացեք, որ աշխար էլ անցնի լևոնին մի հատ քննադատող կա, ու էտ ես եմ...

----------


## davidus

> Եթե պատմություն կրկնելը Ղարաբաղի ազատագրումն ա լինելու, ես պատրաստ եմ հազար անգամ կրկնել էդ պատմությունը: Եթե հիշելով ա, որ պատմությունը պիտի չկրկնվի, ապա շատ լավ հիշում եմ թե հոկտեմբերի 27-ը, թե, մանավանդ, մարտի 1-ը:


հարազատ ջան, 27-ի ու 1-ի դեպքերը նախ և առաջ սպի ա իմ ու քո երեսին, հետո մնացածի..... մենք ենք մեղավոր որ դրանք տեղի ունեցան.... մենք ենք մեղավոր, որ ընտրությունների ժամանակ ձայն տվեցինք մի մարդու, որը ունենալով փայլուն ռազմական անցյալ, լինելով հաղթող, մատը թաթախեց քաղաքականության մեջ... ինչին էր պետք կարաս ասես...

պատմությունը կրկնել պետք չի, պետք ա նորը գրել, պետք ա նորը ստեղծել, ոչ թե վերադառնալ ընդեղ, որտեղից սկսել ես....

----------


## Rammer

> աշխար էլ անցնի լևոնին մի հատ քննադատող կա, ու էտ ես եմ...


Դավիթ ջան քննադատի ում ուզում ես ու ինքան ուզում ես...բա մենք հենց դրա համար ենք պայքարում, որ դու ազատ կարողանաս արտահայտել քո կարծիքը, այլ ոչ թե ինչ որ բերետավոր քո վրա բռնանա...
Ես չեմ ասել մի քննադատի ու շատ լավ է եթե կարողանում ես առողջ քննադատել...Բայց ճանապարհը ժողովարդավրության սա է...Ապեր ուրիշ ճանապարհ չկա ուղղակի...Ով էլ գա իշխանության նրան պետք է աննընդհատ հսկի ժողովուրդը...

----------


## Ambrosine

> ամեն շաբաթ թիվ 57 դպրոցում ժամը 15:00 լավա՞


ես չեմ ասում ձեր դպրոցում քննարկենք... ասում եմ առաջարկներդ ներկայացրու, ՀԱԿ-ի հետ կքննարկենք

----------


## Rammer

> Այ Ռամմեռ ջան ընենց պաշտոնական ասիր լացս եկավ ախպերս նախ եդ անում ենք տարին մեկ անգամ կարծում եմ օրը գիտես հետո ել ետ երեխայական զբաղմունք չի այ աշխարհում ընդունված քաղաքական ժեստ ու դա արվում ա լրագրողների առաջ առանց դիմակների, ի տարբերություն ԼՏՊ- լանգուլավազի որի 70 տոկոսը դիմակով էր, մարտի մեկին շախը տալիս էր դիմակով՝ իրան չէին տեսնում, ես միամիտ ժողովուրդն էլ կուտը ուտւմ էր կրկնում ու մնացածը գիտեք…


Ապեր ավելի լավ է տարին գոնե մեկ անգամ դուրս գաք ու փորձեք պաշտպանել հաստավզերից այն մարդկանց ովքեր ձեր համախոհներն են ու ուզում են ձայնը ձեզ տալ...դրոշ վառում են անզորությունից որ էլ բան չկա անելու...

----------


## karenmorm

> Եթե պատմություն կրկնելը Ղարաբաղի ազատագրումն ա լինելու, ես պատրաստ եմ հազար անգամ կրկնել էդ պատմությունը: Եթե հիշելով ա, որ պատմությունը պիտի չկրկնվի, ապա շատ լավ հիշում եմ թե հոկտեմբերի 27-ը, թե, մանավանդ, մարտի 1-ը:


Հայկո ջան ախրգիտեմ որ շատ լավ եք հասկանում է, բայց հասկանում են ինչը հեչ կապ րունի մեր ազգային մտացելակերպի ու նկարագրի հետ, դուրս եկեք մղձավանջից տղեք միշտ հիշեք վնասում են են ժամանակ երբ սրտանց ««իբր սրտանց»» օգնում են ու դեռ գործիք են դառնում ձեզ օգնելու զգուշացեք…

----------


## Rammer

> Հայկո ջան ախրգիտեմ որ շատ լավ եք հասկանում է, բայց հասկանում են ինչը հեչ կապ րունի մեր ազգային մտացելակերպի ու նկարագրի հետ, դուրս եկեք մղձավանջից տղեք միշտ հիշեք վնասում են են ժամանակ երբ սրտանց ««իբր սրտանց»» օգնում են ու դեռ գործիք են դառնում ձեզ օգնելու զգուշացեք…


Կարեն դու կարող ա դեպուտատ ես?

----------


## karenmorm

> ՀԱԿ-ի հետ կքննարկենք


Հրեից Այլնտրանքային Կոնգրեսի ՀԱԿ հետ հնարկելիք բան չունեմ քանզի ես գիտեմ թե օվքեր են տերերը  ու ում ձեռքց են ուտում էդ շները էէէէէէէէէ ականջտ կանչի Հախվերդյան, տենաս ես մեր քաղաքին եսքան սիրող հակադաշնակցական ՀԱԿ-ը քեզնից էլ ա զզվում :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հրեից Այլնտրանքային Կոնգրեսի ՀԱԿ հետ հնարկելիք բան չունեմ քանզի ես գիտեմ թե օվքեր են տերերը  ու ում ձեռքց են ուտում էդ շները էէէէէէէէէ ականջտ կանչի Հախվերդյան, տենաս ես մեր քաղաքին եսքան սիրող հակադաշնակցական ՀԱԿ-ը քեզնից էլ ա զզվում


օրինակ ես Հախվերդյանին շատ եմ սիրում, իր հարցազրույցներն էլ եմ լսել: Ինչ էլ լինի, ինքը երաժիշտ է, ես էլ հարգում եմ

իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է հրեից այլընտրանքային ՀԱԿ-ին, ապա գերադասում եմ ՀԱԿ-ը, քան թե մի հատ Ցեղասպանություն բառը օգտագործելու համար սուբսիդավորվող ՀՅԴ-ն

----------


## karenmorm

> Կարեն դու կարող ա դեպուտատ ես?


 է Ռամմեռ ջան բա չլինեի, գոնե շատ փող կկպցնեի սայտիս համար, մուֆթա տունս չէի դնի գրավ :Hands Up:

----------


## Elmo

Ժողովուրդ Լևոնը ինչ կապ ունի ձեր քննարկումների հետ:
Համ էլ Լևոնը գնաց, վերջ: Իմ կարծիքով էլի անցնելու ա հանգստի ու էլ իրա մասին չլսենք մինչև մեռնելը:

----------


## davidus

> օրինակ ես Հախվերդյանին շատ եմ սիրում, իր հարցազրույցներն էլ եմ լսել: Ինչ էլ լինի, ինքը երաժիշտ է, ես էլ հարգում եմ
> 
> իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է հրեից այլընտրանքային ՀԱԿ-ին, ապա գերադասում եմ ՀԱԿ-ը, քան թե մի հատ Ցեղասպանություն բառը օգտագործելու համար սուբսիդավորվող ՀՅԴ-ն


տենաս ես հայերը երբ են հասկանալու, որ հայոց ինքնությունը ոչ սկսվում ա ցեղասպանությամբ, ոչ էլ դրանով կավարտվի.... հերիքա ետ խեղճ 1.5 մլն մարդկանց ոսկորները ամեն օր վերցնեք ու վար դնեք.... չի կարելի.....

----------

karenmorm (03.06.2009), ministr (03.06.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> Ժողովուրդ Լևոնը ինչ կապ ունի ձեր քննարկումների հետ:
> Համ էլ Լևոնը գնաց, վերջ: Իմ կարծիքով էլի անցնելու ա հանգստի ու էլ իրա մասին չլսենք մինչև մեռնելը:


Էլմօ ջան քեզ մասսոնններ են էտ ասել, թե հրեա-մասսոնները, թե չգիտեմ ասենք, ջմբռդիկ կմբռդիկնները :LOL: ?

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ժողովուրդ Լևոնը ինչ կապ ունի ձեր քննարկումների հետ:
> Համ էլ Լևոնը գնաց, վերջ: Իմ կարծիքով էլի անցնելու ա հանգստի ու էլ իրա մասին չլսենք մինչև մեռնելը:


հենց իրեն արժանի փոխարինող եկավ, ինքը ուզած-չուզած գնալու է հանգստի :Wink:

----------


## davidus

> Ժողովուրդ Լևոնը ինչ կապ ունի ձեր քննարկումների հետ:
> Համ էլ Լևոնը գնաց, վերջ: Իմ կարծիքով էլի անցնելու ա հանգստի ու էլ իրա մասին չլսենք մինչև մեռնելը:


աստված ձայնդ շուտ լսի... մենք էլ լավ լուր լսենք...  :Smile:

----------

karenmorm (03.06.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> տենաս ես հայերը երբ են հասկանալու, որ հայոց ինքնությունը ոչ սկսվում ա ցեղասպանությամբ, ոչ էլ դրանով կավարտվի.... հերիքա ետ խեղճ 1.5 մլն մարդկանց ոսկորները ամեն օր վերցնեք ու վար դնեք.... չի կարելի.....


ապրես, բա մեր ասածը ինչ ա?
հերիք ա ՀՅԴ-ն շահարկի էդ փաստը ու իր գրպանները լցնի՝ սփյուռքի հաշվին...
եթե չնչին գաղափար ունի քաղաքականության մասին, թող ներգրավվի ներքաղաքական պայքարին, ոչ թե ձայն փախցնող աշխատի

----------


## Rammer

> է Ռամմեռ ջան բա չլինեի, գոնե շատ փող կկպցնեի սայտիս համար, մուֆթա տունս չէի դնի գրավ


Լավ ես արել սայտ ես սարքել...Բայց քո սայտի պոտենացիալ հերոսններից շատերը այսօր բանտերում են, իրենց ընտանիքներին կերակրելու հնարավորություն չունեն նույնիսկ...Դա շատ ավելի կարևոր խնդրի է...

----------


## Kuk

> օրինակ ես Հախվերդյանին շատ եմ սիրում, իր հարցազրույցներն էլ եմ լսել: Ինչ էլ լինի, ինքը երաժիշտ է, ես էլ հարգում եմ
> 
> իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է հրեից այլընտրանքային ՀԱԿ-ին, ապա գերադասում եմ ՀԱԿ-ը, քան թե մի հատ Ցեղասպանություն բառը օգտագործելու համար սուբսիդավորվող ՀՅԴ-ն


Ո՞րն ես լսել, Աստղ ջան, էն որ ասում ա՝ Լևոնը անտիկ հայերենով ա խոսո՞ւմ :LOL: 
Հախվերդյանը լավ երգի բառեր ա գրում, առաջ նաև լավ երգում էր, էդքան բան: իրան եկեք նայենք մենակ երաժշտության բնագավառում, թեչէ պետքա ասեմ, որ սատարում ա ծախու կուսակցությանը, այն կուսակցությւոնը, որը համագործակցում է կրիմնալի հետ: Այն կուսակցությունը, որ միայն իրա նցյալն է միշտ դեմ տալիս, սակայն պետք է նշեմ, որ այդ անցյալն էլ մի բան չի, խորանանք, լիքը կեղտ կա:

----------

Ambrosine (03.06.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Էլմօ ջան քեզ մասսոնններ են էտ ասել, թե հրեա-մասսոնները, թե չգիտեմ ասենք, ջմբռդիկ կմբռդիկնները?


Ասում եմ իմ կարծիքով: Համ էլ մի անգամ արդեն տենց արել ա: Ի՞նչն ա  խանգարում մի անգամ էլ չքանա մի 10 տարով:
Եկավ, ժողովրդին ոտքի հանեց, ոգևորեց, հիասթափեցրեց: Հիմա վերջնական կլքի ու կգնա:
Էլի եմ շեշտում, ես եմ տենց կածում:
Ասեք, որ սխալ եմ, ոտքի չի հանել, չի ոգևորել:
Ասեք, որ չի հիասթափեցրել:
Ու ասեք որ չի լքի: ու մի 6 ամսից էս գրառումս ինձ հիշացրեք:

----------

karenmorm (03.06.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ասեք, որ չի հիասթափեցրել:


չի հիասթափեցրել, Էլմո ջան

----------


## davidus

> չի հիասթափեցրել, Էլմո ջան


լավ էլի.. գոնե ոչ էտ մեկը

----------

karenmorm (03.06.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> չի հիասթափեցրել, Էլմո ջան


Բա ինչի՞ են միտինգները սակավամարդ դառնում:

----------

karenmorm (03.06.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> Բա ինչի՞ են միտինգները սակավամարդ դառնում:


Դու Աշտարակից կգաիր եթե ճանապարհին ավտոմատ քաշեն վրետ?

----------

Ambrosine (03.06.2009), Սամվել (03.06.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Դու Աշտարակից կգաիր եթե ճանապարհին ավտոմատ քաշեն վրետ?


Փետրվարին էլ էին քաշում, բայց մարդիկ գալիս էին: Համ էլ էնքան ա քչացել, որ հաստատ մենակ շրջաններից չգալով էդքան չէր քչանա:

Ասում եմ վաղաժամ չեմ ուզում ինչ որ բան պնդեմ, բայց մի քանի ամսից փաստերը բոլորս կտենանք:

----------


## Kuk

> Բա ինչի՞ են միտինգները սակավամարդ դառնում:


Ասե՞մ. որտև փետրվարին Լևոնը ասել էր դասադուլ ու գործադուլ արեք, դրա համար:

----------


## Ambrosine

> լավ էլի.. գոնե ոչ էտ մեկը


Էս ինչքան չես սիրում էդ մարդուն? :LOL: 
արի մի կողմ դիր լևոնատյացությունդ ու ռեալ ուսումնասիրի քաղաքական դաշտը.. այնտեղ կա մեկ ուժ ընդամենը՝ ՀԱԿ-ը: Մյուսները քաղաքական չեն իրենց բնույթով, չունեն գաղափարախոսություն, տարբերվում են կուսակցությունների առաջնորդների անուններով:

Ինչևէ, հուսով եմ որոշ ժամանակ մտածելուց հետո կվերանայեք ձեր վերաբերմունքը. ես էլ չեմ գժվում Լևոնի համար

----------


## Elmo

> Ասե՞մ. որտև փետրվարին Լևոնը ասել էր դասադուլ ու գործադուլ արեք, դրա համար:


Հա բայց միտինգի գալուն ինչո՞վ ա դա խանգարում: Ով երբ ուզի կարա գա:

----------


## davidus

> Էս ինչքան չես սիրում էդ մարդուն?
> արի մի կողմ դիր լևոնատյացությունդ ու ռեալ ուսումնասիրի քաղաքական դաշտը.. այնտեղ կա մեկ ուժ ընդամենը՝ ՀԱԿ-ը: Մյուսները քաղաքական չեն իրենց բնույթով, չունեն գաղափարախոսություն, տարբերվում են կուսակցությունների առաջնորդների անուններով:
> 
> Ինչևէ, հուսով եմ որոշ ժամանակ մտածելուց հետո կվերանայեք ձեր վերաբերմունքը. ես էլ չեմ գժվում Լևոնի համար


դե կներես էլի.... երևի ՀԱԿ-ի գաղափարախոսությունը աշխարհացունց գաղափարախոսություն ա: Ես երկրում միակ գաղարախոսությունը որը պետք ա լինի, էտ նժդեհականությունն ա... ափսոս, որ հանրապետականները պղծում են էտ ոսկի գաղափարախոսությունը

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Ապեր ավելի լավ է տարին գոնե մեկ անգամ դուրս գաք ու փորձեք պաշտպանել հաստավզերից այն մարդկանց ովքեր ձեր համախոհներն են ու ուզում են ձայնը ձեզ տալ...դրոշ վառում են անզորությունից որ էլ բան չկա անելու...


Ապեր, ի դեպ ասեմ, որ դաշնակցականները տեր են կանգնում իրենց ասածներին, ու նույնսիկ եթե վստահ չեն թե դու իրենց ես ընտրել թե ոչ, դիմում ես իրենց որևէ խնդրով, իրանք տեր են կանգնում, մինչ ՀՀ նախագահ: 
Բայց ԼՊՏ-ն տեր չի կանգնում, ... ես դա ասում եմ իմ տեսածը: Միտինգ անելը դա տեր կանգնել չի: :Smile:

----------

karenmorm (03.06.2009)

----------


## davidus

> Հա բայց միտինգի գալուն ինչո՞վ ա դա խանգարում: Ով երբ ուզի կարա գա:


Ճիշտ ա, համ էլ ձեր միտինգները ժամը 6-ից հետո են.. ինչ դաս, ինչ բան...

----------


## Elmo

> Ինչևէ, հուսով եմ որոշ ժամանակ մտածելուց հետո կվերանայեք ձեր վերաբերմունքը. ես էլ չեմ գժվում Լևոնի համար


Աստղ ջան Լևոնը արժանի չի, որ դու իրան համակրես: Այ միակ բանը, որին կարելի ա համակրել, դա իրան ցախավելի տեղ օգտագործելն ա: Կամ ոնց որ ինքն ա սիրում ասել՝ գործիքի տեղ օգտագործելը: Վռնդելու համար: Ինքը սկի կարգին գործիք չկարողավաց դառնա: Հեսա շուտով կասի շանգոտվել եմ, ու կլքի ժողովրդին:

----------

karenmorm (03.06.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Ապեր, ի դեպ ասեմ, որ դաշնակցականները տեր են կանգնում իրենց ասածներին, ու նույնսիկ եթե վստահ չեն թե դու իրենց ես ընտրել թե ոչ, դիմում ես իրենց որևէ խնդրով, իրանք տեր են կանգնում, մինչ ՀՀ նախագահ: 
> Բայց ԼՊՏ-ն տեր չի կանգնում, ... ես դա ասում եմ իմ տեսածը: Միտինգ անելը դա տեր կանգնել չի:


2008-ի նախագահականին դաշնակները ասում էին՝ կեղծվել ա, մենք ավելի շատ ձեն ենք հավաքել, բա ինչի՞ տեր չկանգնեցին:

----------

Elmo (03.06.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> Փետրվարին էլ էին քաշում, բայց մարդիկ գալիս էին: Համ էլ էնքան ա քչացել, որ հաստատ մենակ շրջաններից չգալով էդքան չէր քչանա:
> 
> Ասում եմ վաղաժամ չեմ ուզում ինչ որ բան պնդեմ, բայց մի քանի ամսից փաստերը բոլորս կտենանք:


Չես ուզում, ես էլ չեմ ուզում բայց երկուսս էլ գրում ենք...Բայց այդ հարցիդ պատասխանեմ...Ճանապարհները փակում են առավոտյան, մինչև միտինգը...Հետո քանի որ շուրջօրյա հանրահավաքներ էին, մարդիկ երեկոյան գալիս էին իրենց հարազատների տուն...Առավոտյան միտինգ: Միտինգը ժամը 3 -ին էր լինում սովորաբար...Չնայած այդ շուրջօրյա հնրահավքների նպատակը ընդհանուր` բոլոր զանգվածների ակտիավացումն էր...

----------


## Kuk

> Հա բայց միտինգի գալուն ինչո՞վ ա դա խանգարում: Ով երբ ուզի կարա գա:


Դասը մենակ ինստիտուտում չի, դասը տանն էլ են սովորում: Դե գործն էլ պարզ ա, էլ չասեմ, տարբեր ժամերի ա, կամ կարա առավոտվա ժամին աշխատող մարդը երեկոյան միտինգի չկարողանա մասնակցի հոգնածության պատճառով, ֆիզիկականը թույլ չտա:

----------


## Elmo

> Չես ուզում, ես էլ չեմ ուզում բայց երկուսս էլ գրում ենք...Բայց այդ հարցիդ պատասխանեմ...Ճանապարհները փակում են առավոտյան, մինչև միտինգը...Հետո քանի որ շուրջօրյա հանրահավաքներ էին, մարդիկ երեկոյան գալիս էին իրենց հարազատների տուն...Առավոտյան միտինգ: Միտինգը ժամը 3 -ին էր լինում սովորաբար...Չնայած այդ շուրջօրյա հնրահավքների նպատակը ընդհանուր` բոլոր զանգվածների ակտիավացումն էր...


Ինչի՞ հիմա շուրջօրյա հանրահավաքներ չեն կազմակերպվում:

----------


## Rammer

> Ապեր, ի դեպ ասեմ, որ դաշնակցականները տեր են կանգնում իրենց ասածներին, ու նույնսիկ եթե վստահ չեն թե դու իրենց ես ընտրել թե ոչ, դիմում ես իրենց որևէ խնդրով, իրանք տեր են կանգնում, մինչ ՀՀ նախագահ: 
> Բայց ԼՊՏ-ն տեր չի կանգնում, ... ես դա ասում եմ իմ տեսածը: Միտինգ անելը դա տեր կանգնել չի:


Բա ասում եք ընդիմություն ենք...Էտ ովա տեսել ընդիմությունը նախագահի մոտ հարց լուծի? Հա երեևի չերեզ սաշիկ վահանն ա պռաբիվատ անում... :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Հայկօ

Թվացյալ սակավամարդությունը ուրիշ պատճառ ունի: Հլը թող հայտարարվի, որ հինգ օր շուրջօրյա հանրահավաք ա արվում, ու վեցերորդ օրը գնում են գրավելու ու վառելու, տես քանի հարյուր հազար կըհավաքվի էլի: Բայց էդ ճամփան ամենասխալը կլինի:

----------


## Rammer

> Ինչի՞ հիմա շուրջօրյա հանրահավաքներ չեն կազմակերպվում:


Որ էլի մարտի մեկ Սերժը չանի ու Ղարաբաղն էլ ձեռի հետ տանք ու վերջ,,,

----------


## Լեռնցի

> 2008-ի նախագահականին դաշնակները ասում էին՝ կեղծվել ա, մենք ավելի շատ ձեն ենք հավաքել, բա ինչի՞ տեր չկանգնեցին:


Խոսքը վերաբերվում է այսպես ասած հաստավիզներից պաշտպանվելուն: Ես իմ տեսածն եմ ասում:
Դու ռայոններում նայի թե ԼՊՏի կողմնակիցներն ինչ վատ վիճակի մեջ են... ուր ա ԼՊՏ, թող մի բանով օգնի, մի բան անի, հավատացին, հիմա ընկած են պարտքերի տակ խեղճ մարդիկ:

----------


## Rammer

> Խոսքը վերաբերվում է այսպես ասած հաստավիզներից պաշտպանվելուն: Ես իմ տեսածն եմ ասում:
> Դու ռայոններում նայի թե ԼՊՏի կողմնակիցներն ինչ վատ վիճակի մեջ են... ուր ա ԼՊՏ, թող մի բանով օգնի, մի բան անի, հավատացին, հիմա ընկած են պարտքերի տակ խեղճ մարդիկ:


Եղբայր դեզինֆորմացիա մի տարածի խնդրում եմ...

----------


## Kuk

Էլմո ջան, համ էլ փետրվարին, որ շուրջօրյա էին հանրահավաքները, մարդիկ օրվա տարբեր ժամերի, ում երբ հարմար էր գալիս էին, հո ըտեղ միշտ նույն մարդիկ չեն եղել, փախվում էին: Համ էլ ճանապարհները փակելն էդ ժամանակ էնքան արդյունք չէր տալիս, ինչ որ հիմա: Էն ժամանակ օրվա տարբեր ժամերի մարդիկ տարբեր պատճառաբանություններով գալիս էին: Նույնիսկ դեպք ա եղել, որ մի հատ ծանոթ կատաֆալկա են ճարել, դեմից էդ ա քշել՝ առանց մեռելի( :LOL: ), հետևից մի 30 ավտո լիքը մարդկանցով կարողացել են գալ: Այսինքն էն ժամանակ երկար էր ժամանակը, մարդիկ մի բան մտածում, դասավորում գալիս էին, իսկ հիմա շաբաթը մեկ հո նույն ավտոները չեն վերածվի թաղումի ժողովրդի ու գան:

----------


## Elmo

> Որ էլի մարտի մեկ Սերժը չանի...


Չէ տենց չի լինում: 2 անգամ մարտի 1 չի լինում:
Բայց ենթադրենք էդ ճանապարհը փակ ա, այսինքն անհնար ա: Հիմա ի՞նչ ա անում Լևոնը:
Ո՞նց ա պատրաստվում իշխանափոխություն անի: Կամ ինքը հայտարարե՞լ ա , որ «սիրելի ժողովուրդ, մենք ուզում ենք շուրջօրյա նստացույց անել, բայց վախենում ենք, որ էս իշխանությունները նորից մարդ կսպանեն»: Չեմ հիշում տենց բան:

Կամ ասենք տարբերակ կա՞ միջազգային հանրությանը դիմել: Ասի այ ալամ աշխարհ, ստեղ մենք խաղաղ նստացույց ենք անում, վրա կրակում են ի՞նչ անենք:

----------


## Kuk

> Խոսքը վերաբերվում է այսպես ասած հաստավիզներից պաշտպանվելուն: Ես իմ տեսածն եմ ասում:
> Դու ռայոններում նայի թե ԼՊՏի կողմնակիցներն ինչ վատ վիճակի մեջ են... ուր ա ԼՊՏ, թող մի բանով օգնի, մի բան անի, հավատացին, հիմա ընկած են պարտքերի տակ խեղճ մարդիկ:


Ապեր, էդ մարդիկ իրանց կամքով են դա արել: Եթե իրանք միտինգի գալու համար ծեծվել են մենթերի կողմից, էդ միտինգին եկել են իրանց կամքով, ի տարբերություն դաշնակների միտինգների, որ զոռով մարդկանց քշում լցնում են ավտոբուսները ու բերում են իրանց չստացված միտինգներին: Եթե վատ վիճակի մեջ են, դրա մեղավորներն ու պատասխանատուները նաև դաշնակներն են, որ մտել են իշխանական կրիմինալ կոալիցիայի մեջ ու ընդդիմադիր ուժերին ամեն տեսակ վատ վիճակի մեջ են գցում, ծեծուջարդից մինչև տնտեսական տեռոր:

----------


## Elmo

> Եղբայր դեզինֆորմացիա մի տարածի խնդրում եմ...


Չէ, լավ էլ ինֆորմացիայա տալիս մարդը: Լևոնի կողմնակիցներին դուրս են արել աշխատանքից: Հիմա էդ մարդկանց ոչ մեկ գործի չի վերցնում: Շրջաններում էլ Գրզոն պիցայանոց բան չունի, որ գնան աշխատեն: Սաղ համարյա պետական ա, կամ իշխանամետ մարդու: Ինչ անեն:

----------


## Rammer

> Չէ տենց չի լինում: 2 անգամ մարտի 1 չի լինում:
> Բայց ենթադրենք էդ ճանապարհը փակ ա, այսինքն անհնար ա: Հիմա ի՞նչ ա անում Լևոնը:
> Ո՞նց ա պատրաստվում իշխանափոխություն անի: Կամ ինքը հայտարարե՞լ ա , որ «սիրելի ժողովուրդ, մենք ուզում ենք շուրջօրյա նստացույց անել, բայց վախենում ենք, որ էս իշխանությունները նորից մարդ կսպանեն»: Չեմ հիշում տենց բան:
> 
> Կամ ասենք տարբերակ կա՞ միջազգային հանրությանը դիմել: Ասի այ ալամ աշխարհ, ստեղ մենք խաղաղ նստացույց ենք անում, վրա կրակում են ի՞նչ անենք:


Էլմօ ջան ճիշտ ես մի տարվա մեջ երկու հատ մարտի մեկ լինել չի կարող...Բայց կարող է լինել ասենք հոկտեմբերի 3...
Եթե դու կասկածում ես, որ Սերժը կամ Քոչարյանը իրենց իշխանության վտանգ զգացին սաղ ազգը չեն փրթի թափի, ուրեմն չափազան լավատես ես...Նրանց դա մի անգամ արել են ու ոչինչ չի խանգարի ևս 10 անգամ անել...Իսկ միջզգային հանրության որ ասում ես, էտ որն ա որ?

----------


## Rammer

> Չէ, լավ էլ ինֆորմացիայա տալիս մարդը: Լևոնի կողմնակիցներին դուրս են արել աշխատանքից: Հիմա էդ մարդկանց ոչ մեկ գործի չի վերցնում: Շրջաններում էլ Գրզոն պիցայանոց բան չունի, որ գնան աշխատեն: Սաղ համարյա պետական ա, կամ իշխանամետ մարդու: Ինչ անեն:


Չեմ հասկանում...Ինչի երբ ա Լևենը ասել եկեք իմ հետևից սաղիտ պաշտոն եմ բաժանելու...Մենք մեր համար ենք պայքարում այլ ոչ թե Լևոնի...Լևոնը ընդամենը էս պահի համար ամենահարմար գործիքն ա...Բայցցցցցց...Քաղբանտարկյալնների կոմիտեն, առանջին անհատներ և անձամբ Լևոնը  ով դիմել է, նույնսիկ նրանք ովքեր չեն դիմել, ինչով կարողացել են օգնել են...

----------


## Elmo

> Էլմօ ջան ճիշտ ես մի տարվա մեջ երկու հատ մարտի մեկ լինել չի կարող...Բայց կարող է լինել ասենք հոկտեմբերի 3...
> Եթե դու կասկածում ես, որ Սերժը կամ Քոչարյանը իրենց իշխանության վտանգ զգացին սաղ ազգը չեն փրթի թափի, ուրեմն չափազան լավատես ես...Նրանց դա մի անգամ արել են ու ոչինչ չի խանգարի ևս 10 անգամ անել...Իսկ միջզգային հանրության որ ասում ես, էտ որն ա որ?


Միջազգային հանրությունը չի միջամտում, որովհետև Ռուսաստանը չի թողնում: Լևոնը չի դառնա պրեզիդենտ, որովհետև Ռուսաստանը չի ուզում:

----------


## Rammer

> Միջազգային հանրությունը չի միջամտում, որովհետև Ռուսաստանը չի թողնում: Լևոնը չի դառնա պրեզիդենտ, որովհետև Ռուսաստանը չի ուզում:


Բռավոոոո...որովհետև Լևոնը երբեք չի եղել ոչ մեկի ագենտը...Իսկ եթե հանկարծ արևմուտքում մեկի մտքով թեթև անցներ Լևոնին կամ ասենք Կարապետիչին նախագահ սարքել Հայաստնում դա ընդամենը մի ամսվա գործ է...

----------


## Kuk

> Չէ տենց չի լինում: 2 անգամ մարտի 1 չի լինում:
> Բայց ենթադրենք էդ ճանապարհը փակ ա, այսինքն անհնար ա: Հիմա ի՞նչ ա անում Լևոնը:
> Ո՞նց ա պատրաստվում իշխանափոխություն անի: Կամ ինքը հայտարարե՞լ ա , որ «սիրելի ժողովուրդ, մենք ուզում ենք շուրջօրյա նստացույց անել, բայց վախենում ենք, որ էս իշխանությունները նորից մարդ կսպանեն»: Չեմ հիշում տենց բան:
> 
> Կամ ասենք տարբերակ կա՞ միջազգային հանրությանը դիմել: Ասի այ ալամ աշխարհ, ստեղ մենք խաղաղ նստացույց ենք անում, վրա կրակում են ի՞նչ անենք:


Էլմո ջան, լինում ա, էն էլ ոնց ա լինում, երկուս էլ, երեք էլ: Ամեն օր մարտի մեկ ա: Մի՞թե մենք էնքան մազոխիստ ենք, որ մարտի մեկ, այսինքն ողբերգություն պետք ա համարենք միայն այն օրերը, երբ մարդիկ են գնդակահարվում: Էդ որ փողոցում մենթերը խաղաղ ցույց անող մարդկանց ծեծում են, էդ մարտի մեկ չի՞, որ քաղաքական հայացքների համար մարդիկ ազատազրկվում են, էդ մարտի մեկ չի՞, որ ավտոմատներով զինված անասունները մտնում են տները, երեխեքի աչքի առաջ հորը ծեծում, մորը ծեծում դուրս են գալիս, սա մարտի մեկ չի՞, սենց էնքան բան կա թվարկելու, շատ-շատ:

----------

Սամվել (03.06.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> Միջազգային հանրությունը չի միջամտում, որովհետև Ռուսաստանը չի թողնում: Լևոնը չի դառնա պրեզիդենտ, որովհետև Ռուսաստանը չի ուզում:


Միջազգային հանրությունը միջամտում են այնքան որքան իրենց շահերից է բխում...Դրա լավագույն օրինակը այս քաղաքապետի ընտրությունների դիտորդական առաքելություններ են...

----------


## Ambrosine

քանի չեմ արգելափակվել, գրեմ ու գնամ :LOL: 




> դե կներես էլի.... երևի ՀԱԿ-ի գաղափարախոսությունը աշխարհացունց գաղափարախոսություն ա: Ես երկրում միակ գաղարախոսությունը որը պետք ա լինի, էտ նժդեհականությունն ա... ափսոս, որ հանրապետականները պղծում են էտ ոսկի գաղափարախոսությունը


փորձեմ ներել... պարտադիր չի ՀԱԿ-ի գաղափարախոսությունը աշխարհացունց լինի, կարևորը Հայաստանի համար ճիշտ լինի




> Աստղ ջան Լևոնը արժանի չի, որ դու իրան համակրես: Այ միակ բանը, որին կարելի ա համակրել, դա իրան ցախավելի տեղ օգտագործելն ա: Կամ ոնց որ ինքն ա սիրում ասել՝ գործիքի տեղ օգտագործելը: Վռնդելու համար: Ինքը սկի կարգին գործիք չկարողավաց դառնա: Հեսա շուտով կասի շանգոտվել եմ, ու կլքի ժողովրդին:


Համակրում եմ ոչ թե անձը, այլ գաղափարը :Wink:  ինքը խարիզմա ունի, էլ դու սուս: Ու դա պատահական չի: Երբ ամբողջ օրը հեռուստացույցով ժողովուրդը լսում է կիսագրագետ ու անգրագետ տարրերի ելույթները, իրոք գրավվում է Լևոնի գրագետ խոսքով:
իմ համար ինքը գործիքի կարգավիճակով է, բնականաբար, շատերի համար էլ. ոչ ոք Լևոնի համակիրներից նպատակ չունի սրբացնել նրան, ոչ ոք

լավ մնացեք, հետո կմիանամ քննարկմանը :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

> Էլմո ջան, լինում ա, էն էլ ոնց ա լինում, երկուս էլ, երեք էլ: Ամեն օր մարտի մեկ ա: Մի՞թե մենք էնքան մազոխիստ ենք, որ մարտի մեկ, այսինքն ողբերգություն պետք ա համարենք միայն այն օրերը, երբ մարդիկ են գնդակահարվում: Էդ որ փողոցում մենթերը խաղաղ ցույց անող մարդկանց ծեծում են, էդ մարտի մեկ չի՞, որ քաղաքական հայացքների համար մարդիկ ազատազրկվում են, էդ մարտի մեկ չի՞, որ ավտոմատներով զինված անասունները մտնում են տները, երեխեքի աչքի առաջ հորը ծեծում, մորը ծեծում դուրս են գալիս, սա մարտի մեկ չի՞, սենց էնքան բան կա թվարկելու, շատ-շատ:


Բա որ ամեն օր մարտի 1 ա: Ինչի՞ էդ դեպքում շուրջօրյա նստացույց չի սկսվում:

----------


## Elmo

> Բռավոոոո...որովհետև Լևոնը երբեք չի եղել ոչ մեկի ագենտը...Իսկ եթե հանկարծ արևմուտքում մեկի մտքով թեթև անցներ Լևոնին կամ ասենք Կարապետիչին նախագահ սարքել Հայաստնում դա ընդամենը մի ամսվա գործ է...


եղել ա: Երբ նախագահ էր, հենց էդ ժամանակ ինքն էլ էր ռուսների մարիոնետը:

----------


## Rammer

> եղել ա: Երբ նախագահ էր, հենց էդ ժամանակ ինքն էլ էր ռուսների մարիոնետը:


Որ լիներ չէին փոխի...

----------


## Kuk

> Բա որ ամեն օր մարտի 1 ա: Ինչի՞ էդ դեպքում շուրջօրյա նստացույց չի սկսվում:


Ախր Էլմո ջան, ձեր մոտ էն տպավորությունն ա, որ էս շարժման նպատակը լիքը մարդկանցով միտինգ անելն ա :Jpit:  Ախր էդ միտինգն անիմաստ հո չի, կամ նստացույցը հո անիմաստ չի: Կարդա Լևոնի այն ելույթները, որոնց մեջ դրանց մասին խոսում ա, դժվար թե Լևոնից լավ մեկնաբանեմ, թե ինչի հիմա շուրջօրյա նստացույց չի անում: Մի օրինակը ասեմ՝ մի դեպքում ասեց՝ Ղարաբաղի հարցին չենք խանգարում, ու էդ ժամանակ դադարեցվեց ոչ միայն շուրջօրյա նստացույցերը, այլև մի քանի ժամանոց հանրահավաքներ նույնիսկ չէին անում:

----------


## Elmo

> Որ լիներ չէին փոխի...


թողեցին 5 տարի մնար, հետո փոխեցի՞ն: Բա 5 տարի ու՞մ էին սպասում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր, ի դեպ ասեմ, որ դաշնակցականները տեր են կանգնում իրենց ասածներին, ու նույնսիկ եթե վստահ չեն թե դու իրենց ես ընտրել թե ոչ, դիմում ես իրենց որևէ խնդրով, իրանք տեր են կանգնում, մինչ ՀՀ նախագահ:


Ապեր, էն դաշնակ Պողոսյանին որ Պապլավոկում ծեծելով սպանեցին Քոչարյանին ախռաննիկները, քանի դաշնակցական տեր կագնեց, մի հատ պատմի տենանք էլի ??

----------

Elmo (03.06.2009), Հայկօ (03.06.2009), Ձայնալար (03.06.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Ախր Էլմո ջան, ձեր մոտ էն տպավորությունն ա, որ էս շարժման նպատակը լիքը մարդկանցով միտինգ անելն ա Ախր էդ միտինգն անիմաստ հո չի, կամ նստացույցը հո անիմաստ չի: Կարդա Լևոնի այն ելույթները, որոնց մեջ դրանց մասին խոսում ա, դժվար թե Լևոնից լավ մեկնաբանեմ, թե ինչի հիմա շուրջօրյա նստացույց չի անում: Մի օրինակը ասեմ՝ մի դեպքում ասեց՝ Ղարաբաղի հարցին չենք խանգարում, ու էդ ժամանակ դադարեցվեց ոչ միայն շուրջօրյա նստացույցերը, այլև մի քանի ժամանոց հանրահավաքներ նույնիսկ չէին անում:


1 տարուց ավել իրա կողքը կանգնած մարդիկ նստած են բանտերում: 1 տարուց ավել իրա միտինգին մասկանցածներից շատերը չեն կարողանում աշխատանք գտնել, որովհետև իրանց ոչ ոք չի վերցնում: 1 տարուց ավել մարդկանց խոստացվել ա հաղթանակ ու ամեն օր ասվել ա արդեն խաղթել ենք էսօր հաղթել ենք: Ու՞ր ա: Կարող ա էնքան ձգի, մինչև էս իշխանությունները ծերությունից մեռնեն, որ ասի հաղթել ենք:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կարող ա էնքան ձգի, մինչև էս իշխանությունները ծերությունից մեռնեն, որ ասի հաղթել ենք:


Էլմո ջան, չմտածես, հեսա խոզի գրիպ ենք բերում քցենք, մենակ էտ խոզերին կպնի, սատկեն:

----------


## Rammer

> թողեցին 5 տարի մնար, հետո փոխեցի՞ն: Բա 5 տարի ու՞մ էին սպասում:


Ոնց :Shok:  չգիտես ապեր? Արներախին` սովետական ագենտուռայի հավատարիմ ստրուկ...
Դու հարցրա ես սաղ ճիշտը կպատմեմ քեզ... :Ok:

----------


## Kuk

> 1 տարուց ավել իրա կողքը կանգնած մարդիկ նստած են բանտերում: 1 տարուց ավել իրա միտինգին մասկանցածներից շատերը չեն կարողանում աշխատանք գտնել, որովհետև իրանց ոչ ոք չի վերցնում: 1 տարուց ավել մարդկանց խոստացվել ա հաղթանակ ու ամեն օր ասվել ա արդեն խաղթել ենք էսօր հաղթել ենք: Ու՞ր ա: Կարող ա էնքան ձգի, մինչև էս իշխանությունները ծերությունից մեռնեն, որ ասի հաղթել ենք:


Էդ մարդկանց ոչ ոք չի ստիպել այդպես վարվել, դա իրանց խաղադրույքն ա: Իրանք վտանգել են իրանց աշխատանքը, որ ապրեն բարեկեցիկ ու արժանապատիվ, ու իրանք թող էդ հաշվարկն ունենան, որ հնարավոր ա էդ ճանապարհը երկարի, հնարավոր ա, որ ճանապարհին շատ խոչընդոտներ լինեն, չէ՞ որ դուրս են եկել պայքարելու հանցավոր բռնապետության դեմ, բա էլ ի՞նչ պետքա սպասեին: Հասկացիր, ոչ ոք իրանց չի ստիպել, իրանք իրանց կամքով են դա արել, ու տես, էսօրվա դրությամբ քաղբանտարկյալները շարունակում են մնալ շարժման կողքին:

----------


## Elmo

> Էլմո ջան, չմտածես, հեսա խոզի գրիպ ենք բերում քցենք, մենակ էտ խոզերին կպնի, սատկեն:


Նայի սահմանադրական գրիպ բերենք ախպերս: Ոչ սահմանադրական գրիպը չի ողջունվում պարոն Լևոնի կողմից: Մեկ էլ ընդեղ պետք ա նայենք, զգանք, եթե արտաքին մարտահրավերներ բան կա, ուրեմն պիտի թարգենք էդ գրիպի պահերը: Պետք ա թողենք, որ մեր իմաստուն ղեկավարությունը հանգիստ լափի երկիրը: Չգիտեմ էդ ինչով ա օգնելու արտաքին մարտահրավերներին, բայց Լևոնը կարծում ա, որ օգնելու ա:

----------


## Rammer

> Նայի սահմանադրական գրիպ բերենք ախպերս: Ոչ սահմանադրական գրիպը չի ողջունվում պարոն Լևոնի կողմից: Մեկ էլ ընդեղ պետք ա նայենք, զգանք, եթե արտաքին մարտահրավերներ բան կա, ուրեմն պիտի թարգենք էդ գրիպի պահերը: Պետք ա թողենք, որ մեր իմաստուն ղեկավարությունը հանգիստ լափի երկիրը: Չգիտեմ էդ ինչով ա օգնելու արտաքին մարտահրավերներին, բայց Լևոնը կարծում ա, որ օգնելու ա:


Ապեր ինքը մենակ հրեա-մասսոնական գրիպնա ողջունում :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Elmo

> Էդ մարդկանց ոչ ոք չի ստիպել այդպես վարվել, դա իրանց խաղադրույքն ա: Իրանք վտանգել են իրանց աշխատանքը, որ ապրեն բարեկեցիկ ու արժանապատիվ, ու իրանք թող էդ հաշվարկն ունենան, որ հնարավոր ա էդ ճանապարհը երկարի, հնարավոր ա, որ ճանապարհին շատ խոչընդոտներ լինեն, չէ՞ որ դուրս են եկել պայքարելու հանցավոր բռնապետության դեմ, բա էլ ի՞նչ պետքա սպասեին: Հասկացիր, ոչ ոք իրանց չի ստիպել, իրանք իրանց կամքով են դա արել, ու տես, էսօրվա դրությամբ քաղբանտարկյալները շարունակում են մնալ շարժման կողքին:


Ինչ իմանային խեղճ մարդիկ, որ Լևոնին մի հատ փշտ էին արել, փախել մտել էր տուն: Մլիցու դեմ դոշ տվող ջահելների հետևն էլ չէր կարու՞մ թաքնվեր: Մարդիկ դուբինկի հարվածների տակ իրա գաղափարներն էին պահում, ինքը տանը Հայլուր էր նայում:
Թող դուրս գար, թող կրակեին վրեն, թող զոհերից մեկը ինը լիներ: Ո՞ր մեկից էր կարևոր կամ լավը:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Չէ, լավ էլ ինֆորմացիայա տալիս մարդը: Լևոնի կողմնակիցներին դուրս են արել աշխատանքից: Հիմա էդ մարդկանց ոչ մեկ գործի չի վերցնում: Շրջաններում էլ Գրզոն պիցայանոց բան չունի, որ գնան աշխատեն: Սաղ համարյա պետական ա, կամ իշխանամետ մարդու: Ինչ անեն:


Ասա է Էլմո ջան, ասա, որ հավատան :Smile:  
Տրիբուն ջան էդ Պողոսյանի գործին ցավոք ծանոթ չեմ, իսկ դու երևի ամենայն մանրամասնությամբ ծանոթ ես... թող էդ էլ քո ասածով լինի, բայց դա իմ ասածին ոչ հակասում է, ոչ էլ ուրիշ մի բան :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

> Ասա է Էլմո ջան, ասա, որ հավատան


Ես տարուց ավել ա ասում եմ: Հետս ասող չկա: Սաղ թողել գնացել են բաժնից, հետո էլ ասում են սաղ ստեղ միատոն քննարկումներ են:

----------


## Rammer

> Ո՞ր մեկից էր կարևոր կամ լավը:


Ապեր էս հարցը լուրջ չէր չէ? :Cool:

----------


## Elmo

> Ապեր էս հարցը լուրջ չէր չէ?


Հա լրիվ լուրջ էր: Ումի՞ց էր լավը, որ ինքը էդ ժամանակ հետները չէր:

----------


## davidus

> Հա լրիվ լուրջ էր: Ումի՞ց էր լավը, որ ինքը էդ ժամանակ հետները չէր:


բայց խի պիտի հետները լիներ... բա են փաշինյանին էլ երբ պիտի օգտագործեին...

----------


## Rammer

> Հա լրիվ լուրջ էր: Ումի՞ց էր լավը, որ ինքը էդ ժամանակ հետները չէր:


Լավ...
Ապեր ինչի Օբաման հիմի Աֆղանսատան տանկի չի քշում որ?Ումիցա  լավը?

----------


## Elmo

> Լավ...
> Ապեր ինչի Օբաման հիմի Աֆղանսատան տանկի չի քշում որ?Ումիցա  լավը?


Որովհետև Աֆղանսատանում կրած են իրանք:
Համ էլ նույնը չի: Ըսկի համեմատելու չի: Համ էլ Օբաման, որ գլուխը պատին տա, պետք ա Լևոնն էլ տա՞: Կոնկրետ էդ իրավիճակը իրան պարտադրում էր ընդեղ լինել:

----------


## Kuk

> Ինչ իմանային խեղճ մարդիկ, որ Լևոնին մի հատ փշտ էին արել, փախել մտել էր տուն: Մլիցու դեմ դոշ տվող ջահելների հետևն էլ չէր կարու՞մ թաքնվեր: Մարդիկ դուբինկի հարվածների տակ իրա գաղափարներն էին պահում, ինքը տանը Հայլուր էր նայում:
> Թող դուրս գար, թող կրակեին վրեն, թող զոհերից մեկը ինը լիներ: Ո՞ր մեկից էր կարևոր կամ լավը:


Էլմո, ինքը չի փախել տուն, ինքը Ազատության Հրապարակից ամենավերջինը դուրս եկած մարդն ա, դե մենթերին մարդ չեմ հաշվում: Եղել ա տնային կալանք, հետո էս անասունները բռնին օրենքը հարմարացրին իրանց ուզածին, ասին՝ թողում ենք, դուրս արի, բայց առանց ախռանայի, իրա անվտանգությունն էլ, ինչպե սգիտենք, պետությունն ա ապահովում: Ինքը ցմահ անձեռնմխելի ա, իսկ էս ոչխարները էն աստիճանի կրիմինալ են, որ նախկին նախագահին թողում էին առանց ախռանա դուրս գար, իրանք դրա իրավունքը չունեն, նույնիսկ եթե Լևոնը ուզի, իրանք իրավունք չունեն դա անել: Ինքը պետքական գաղտնիքների ա տիրապետում, որոնց համար լիքը արտաքին թշնամիներ նստատեղ կտան:

----------


## Kuk

> Ասա է Էլմո ջան, ասա, որ հավատան 
> Տրիբուն ջան էդ Պողոսյանի գործին ցավոք ծանոթ չեմ, իսկ դու երևի ամենայն մանրամասնությամբ ծանոթ ես... թող էդ էլ քո ասածով լինի, բայց դա իմ ասածին ոչ հակասում է, ոչ էլ ուրիշ մի բան


Միքիչ ծանոթացնե՞մ: Պողոսյանն ասել ա՝ պրիվետ ռոբ, ռոբի թիկնապահները տարել են զուգարան, մի թեթև քաշքշել են, մեռել ա: Հետո էլ ռոբը ասել էր՝ եթե սաղ մնար, մի երկու բառ կասեի:

----------

Ձայնալար (03.06.2009)

----------


## ministr

> Ախր Էլմո ջան, ձեր մոտ էն տպավորությունն ա, որ էս շարժման նպատակը լիքը մարդկանցով միտինգ անելն ա Ախր էդ միտինգն անիմաստ հո չի, կամ նստացույցը հո անիմաստ չի: Կարդա Լևոնի այն ելույթները, որոնց մեջ դրանց մասին խոսում ա, դժվար թե Լևոնից լավ մեկնաբանեմ, թե ինչի հիմա շուրջօրյա նստացույց չի անում: Մի օրինակը ասեմ՝ մի դեպքում ասեց՝ Ղարաբաղի հարցին չենք խանգարում, ու էդ ժամանակ դադարեցվեց ոչ միայն շուրջօրյա նստացույցերը, այլև մի քանի ժամանոց հանրահավաքներ նույնիսկ չէին անում:


Այսինքն ինչին չէր խանգարում? Նրան ինչ որ ունենք էս պահին? Էն քարտեզ-մարտեզներին պետք չէր խանգարել?
Ի դեպ էս հարցերում մեծ տարբերություն չեմ գտնում ՍՍ-ի ու ԼՏՊ-ի հայացքներում:

----------


## ministr

> Էլմո, ինքը չի փախել տուն, ինքը Ազատության Հրապարակից ամենավերջինը դուրս եկած մարդն ա, դե մենթերին մարդ չեմ հաշվում: Եղել ա տնային կալանք, հետո էս անասունները բռնին օրենքը հարմարացրին իրանց ուզածին, ասին՝ թողում ենք, դուրս արի, բայց առանց ախռանայի, իրա անվտանգությունն էլ, ինչպե սգիտենք, պետությունն ա ապահովում: Ինքը ցմահ անձեռնմխելի ա, իսկ էս ոչխարները էն աստիճանի կրիմինալ են, որ նախկին նախագահին թողում էին առանց ախռանա դուրս գար, իրանք դրա իրավունքը չունեն, նույնիսկ եթե Լևոնը ուզի, իրանք իրավունք չունեն դա անել: Ինքը պետքական գաղտնիքների ա տիրապետում, որոնց համար լիքը արտաքին թշնամիներ նստատեղ կտան:


Ինչքանով ես գիտեմ ընդդիմության ղեկավարությունը սեփական աղբյուրներից տեղեկացված էր գիշերային սպասվող "մաքրման" ռեյդի  մասին: Նպատակը որն էր ժողովրդին անտեղյակության մեջ պահելու?

Իմ համար տենց էլ մութ մնաց, թե ինչի էդ դեպքերին մասնակցած բոլոր ղեկավար անձանց հարցաքննեցին, բացի ամենագլխավորից ` ԼՏՊ-ից:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան էդ Պողոսյանի գործին ցավոք ծանոթ չեմ, իսկ դու երևի ամենայն մանրամասնությամբ ծանոթ ես... թող էդ էլ քո ասածով լինի, բայց դա իմ ասածին ոչ հակասում է, ոչ էլ ուրիշ մի բան


Ապեր, ինչ պիտի ծանոթ լինես ?? Ձեռ չի տալիս ծանոթ լինելը, դրա համար էլ ծանոթ չես: Չես հավատում, բացի 2001 թվականի մամուլը կարդա: Մինչև բրիտանիա գնալը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Միքիչ ծանոթացնե՞մ: Պողոսյանն ասել ա՝ պրիվետ ռոբ, ռոբի թիկնապահները տարել են զուգարան, մի թեթև քաշքշել են, մեռել ա: Հետոն էլ ռոբը ասել էր՝ եթե սաղ մնար, մի երկու բառ կասեի:


Չմոռանաս ասել, որ դաշնակ էր ասողն էլ, ու դաշնակներն էլ բերանները ջուր էի առել վեր էին ընգել տեղները: Երևի շշուկով ելիր դաշնակ դրոն էին երգում, ու պայքարում էին, որ հանկարծ մարդ չտեսնի ու տեղները չիմանա:

----------

Elmo (03.06.2009), Kuk (03.06.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

Արա դե բա ձեզ թվում էր տենց միանգամից կատաղած շներից պրծնում ենք...

Սաղ տոշնիյա.. ու լավա լինելու... 

Ափսոս 2 տարի ստեղ չեմ լինելու որ նորմալ իմանամ ինչա ոնցա...

Բայց դե համոզված եմ որ եթե մինչև էդ իշխանափոխություն չլինի մենք մեկա կհաղթենք...

Միանգամից ոչինչ չի լինում....

----------

Ambrosine (03.06.2009), Kuk (03.06.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ինչ իմանային խեղճ մարդիկ, որ Լևոնին մի հատ փշտ էին արել, փախել մտել էր տուն: Մլիցու դեմ դոշ տվող ջահելների հետևն էլ չէր կարու՞մ թաքնվեր: Մարդիկ դուբինկի հարվածների տակ իրա գաղափարներն էին պահում, ինքը տանը Հայլուր էր նայում:
> Թող դուրս գար, թող կրակեին վրեն, թող զոհերից մեկը ինը լիներ: Ո՞ր մեկից էր կարևոր կամ լավը:


Էլմո ջան, ադմինիստրատոր մարդ ես, արժի՞ արդյոք նման հուզական գրառում անել։ :Wink:  
Լևոնին փըշտ չեն արել, Լևոնի դուխն էլ կարծում եմ տեղն է։ Լևոնը անցյալ տարվա մարտի մեկի առավոտյան մինչև վերջ մնաց Ազատության հրապարակում, մինչև թևերը ոլորեցին ու տարան տուն, դեմն էլ ախրանա դրեցին, որ դուրս գա, սիգնալ տան, որ մի տականքություն մտածեն՝ անեն։ Ու առհասարակ կարծում եմ, այս երկրում Լևոնն ինքը գաղափարապես ամենաառողջ մարդկանցից մեկն է, եթե ոչ ամենաառողջը։ Ինքն ինչ կարողացավ՝ արեց, ոչինչ չի խոստացել, մատնանշել է այն բոլոր հնարավոր ձևերը,  որով մենք ամբողջ ժողովրդով եթե հասկանայինք ու զուտ միայն ցանկանայինք, ապա արագորեն կփոխեին երկիրը, պարզապես մեր բոլորիս միասնական հասկանալն էր անիրական, ու այստեղ կարծում եմ Լևոնը մեղք չուներ։ Իհարկե կասեք, բա թող էդ էլ հաշվի առներ, կարծում եմ եթե ենթադրենք, որ նա հաշվի չի առել ու եթե դա հաշվի առներ էլ, ինքն իրեն չէր փոխի, մարտավարությունն ու գաղափարախոսությունն էլ հետը, նա տիպիկ դեմոկրատ–իդեալիստ է, ոչինչ չես կարող անել։ Լևոնը նախագահականի կամ ազգային ժողովի վրա հարձակվողը չի ու դա թույլատրողը չի, նա բռնություններին ու բռնի ուժով բան փոխելուն առհասարակ դեմ է։ Նրա գաղափարախոսության մեջ արմատապես նստած է այն վարկածը, որ բռնությամբ ժողովրդավարություն չես ստեղծի։ Իհարկե դոգմատիկ դրույթ չի, սակայն փիլիսոփայական առումով թերևս անժխտելի բան է։ Մանրուքներ կան, ասենք «հայի մետածելակերպ» կոչված պարադոքսալ հանգամանքը, սակայն վերջինիս ազդեցությունը վիճելի է։
Ինչ անեն հուսախաբված մարդիկ, որ գաղափարների պատճառով հեռացվել են աշխատանքից ու գործ չունե՞ն… մի ելք կգտնեն, համենայն դեպս լավ է ազատ ու անգործ ու թեկուզ սոված, քան թե մեկի ճորտը լինել հանուն օրվա մի փոր հացի։ Նման ընտանիքում մեծացածներն էլ չեն հասկանա թե ինչ բան է ազատությունը։ Վաղ թե ուշ բնական ճանապարհով ամեն ինչ կընկնի իր տեղը, սակայն բնական ճանապարհը անկանխատեսելի է, կարող է և հանուն հավասարակշռության բոլորս ոչնչանանք։ Դրա համար էլ գոյություն ունի ժողովրդավարական կառավարման ինստիտուտը, որպեսզի բնական անցանկալի ճանապարհները շրջանցենք հիմնվելով մարդկային ֆակտորի վրա, սակայն որին այդպես էլ չհասանք։ Ափսոս։ :Smile:

----------

Kuk (03.06.2009), Mephistopheles (04.06.2009), REAL_ist (03.06.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Այսինքն ինչին չէր խանգարում? Նրան ինչ որ ունենք էս պահին? Էն քարտեզ-մարտեզներին պետք չէր խանգարել?
> Ի դեպ էս հարցերում մեծ տարբերություն չեմ գտնում ՍՍ-ի ու ԼՏՊ-ի հայացքներում:


Կարդացել ե՞ս ելույթը, եթե կարդացել ես ու չես հասկացել, ավելի մանրամասն չեմ կարա պատասխանեմ հարցիդ, եթե չես կարդացել, խնդրեմ, մեջբերում եմ 2008 թվականի հոկտեմբերի 17-ին կայացած հանրահավաքի ժամանակ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ելույթից հարցիդ պատասխանող հատվածը.




> Լինելով Հայաստանի քաղաքական կյանքում ծանրակշիռ դերակատարություն ունեցող ուժերից մեկը, իր դիրքորոշումն այս իրադրության մեջ պարտավոր է ճշտել նաեւ Համաժողովրդական շարժումը կամ Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը։ Եթե հիշում եք, իմ նախորդ ելույթներից մեկում, իշխանության համար մղվող քաղաքական պայքարում ամեն ինչից վեր դասելով ազգային եւ պետական շահը, ես հայտարարել էի, որ Ղարաբաղի դեմ ռազմական սպառնալիքի առաջացման դեպքում կոչով կդիմեմ Համաժողովրդական շարժման մասնակիցներին, խնդրելով ժամանակավորապես դադարեցնել իրենց գործողությունները եւ լծվել համազգային պայքարի նվիրական գործին։ Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության մոտալուտ հանգուցալուծումը, իր պարունակած վտանգներով հավասարազոր լինելով ռազմական սպառնալիքի, կարծում եմ, հրատապ է դարձնում այդ կոչի իրականացումը։
> 
> Խոսքը չի վերաբերում, անշուշտ, Շարժման գործունեության լիակատար սառեցմանը, այլ միայնումիայն զանգվածային միջոցառումների՝ համահանրապետական հանրահավաքների եւ երթերի ժամանակավոր դադարեցմանը։ Նամանավանդ, որ դադարը երկար չի տեւելու, քանի որ Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության հանգուցալուծումը ընդամենը երկու-երեք ամիսների հարց է։ Իսկ եթե այդ ժամկետը, նոր հանգամանքների ներգործությամբ, մասնավորապես, միջազգային ֆինանսական ճգնաժամի խորացման պատճառով, որոշ չափով ձգձգվի, մենք միշտ էլ հնարավորություն կունենանք ճշգրտել մեր ռազմավարությունը եւ անհրաժեշտ պահին վերսկսել զանգվածային միջոցառումները։
> 
> Խոստովանում եմ, սա չափազանց պատասխանատու եւ, առաջին հայացքից, բավականին դժվարամարսելի որոշում է, որն արժանանալու է ոչ միանշանակ գնահատականի։ Ուստի առավել եւս հասկանալի պիտի լինի, թե որքան լուրջ ու հիմնավոր պետք է լինեին այն պատճառները, որոնք պայմանավորել են այդպիսի որոշում կայացնելու անհրաժեշտությունը։
> 
> Այդ անհրաժեշտությունն ըմբռնելու համար պետք է նկատի ունենալ հետեւյալը։ Ռուս-վրացական հակամարտության հետեւանքով Ղարաբաղյան կարգավորման գործընթացում տեղի ունեցած շրջադարձից հետո, Շարժման ակտիվությունն, ինքնաբերաբար, թուլացնում է Սերժ Սարգսյանի դիրքերը ու դրանով մեծացնում նրա վրա արտաքին ճնշումներ բանեցնելու եւ նրանից զիջումներ կորզելու հնարավորությունը։ Այսինքն՝ վտանգ է առաջանում, որ ընդդիմությունն, իր կամքից անկախ, կարող է գործիք դառնալ արտաքին ուժերի ձեռքին։ Այդ ուժերը, հետեւաբար, կրկնակի անբարոյականություն են գործում. մի կողմից հանդուրժում եւ, կարծես-թե, նույնիսկ խրախուսում են ընդդիմության նկատմամբ Հայաստանի իշխանությունների սանձազերծած հրեշավոր հալածանքները, մյուս կողմից՝ նույն ընդդիմության գոյությունը փորձում ծառայեցնել իրենց հետին նպատակներին։
> 
> Ընկնել այս ծուղակը՝ մեր կողմից աններելի մոլորություն ու քաղաքական կարճատեսություն կլիներ։ Ավելին, դա հիմնովին կհակասեր Համաժողովրդական շարժման հավատամքին, որը հիմնված է պետական շահի գերակայության սկզբունքի վրա։ Հետեւաբար, անկեղծորեն կողմ լինելով թե՛ Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության, թե՛ հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների շուտափույթ կարգավորմանը, մենք չենք ուզում Հայաստանի իշխանություններին խանգարել լուծելու այդ խնդիրները։ Դադարեցնելով մեր ակտիվությունը, մենք ընդամենը նպատակ ենք հետապնդում նրանց զերծ պահել արտաքին ճնշումներից ու անհարկի զիջումներից։ Կան նաեւ այդ քայլին դիմելու որոշ տակտիկական նկատառումներ, սակայն ես առայժմ հարկ չեմ համարում բացահայտել դրանք, քանի որ, ինչպես առիթ ունեցել եմ նշելու, եթե տակտիկան բացահայտվում է, այն դադարում է տակտիկա լինելուց։
> ...

----------


## Kuk

> Չմոռանաս ասել, որ դաշնակ էր ասողն էլ, ու դաշնակներն էլ բերանները ջուր էի առել վեր էին ընգել տեղները: Երևի շշուկով ելիր դաշնակ դրոն էին երգում, ու պայքարում էին, որ հանկարծ մարդ չտեսնի ու տեղները չիմանա:


Տարին մեկ էլ որ թուրքիայի դրոշ են վառում, էդ համ էլ դրա համար ա:

----------


## Kuk

> Ինչքանով ես գիտեմ ընդդիմության ղեկավարությունը սեփական աղբյուրներից տեղեկացված էր գիշերային սպասվող "մաքրման" ռեյդի  մասին: Նպատակը որն էր ժողովրդին անտեղյակության մեջ պահելու?
> 
> Իմ համար տենց էլ մութ մնաց, թե ինչի էդ դեպքերին մասնակցած բոլոր ղեկավար անձանց հարցաքննեցին, բացի ամենագլխավորից ` ԼՏՊ-ից:


Ապեր, Լևոնը հենց էդ ժամանակ մամլո ասուլիս տվեց, ասեց ինչ ա կատարվել, էլ ի՞նչ հարցաքննեին: Կամ քո համար ինչի՞ հարց մնաց Լևոնին չհարցաքննելը, բայց հարց չմնաց քոչարյանին հարցաքննելը, սերժին հարցաքննելը և այլոց հարցաքննելը:

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա տեղյակ լինել կամ չլինելուն, էդ լուրերը, թե իբր զորք ա գալիս, համարյա ամեն օր էին: Անձամբ ես փետրվարի 26-ին եմ լսել լուրեր, իբր զորքերն արդեն դուրս են շարժվում են դեպի Ազատության Հրապարակ, ու շատ հնարավոր ա, որ մի երկու ավտո զինվոր են մի տեղից մեկ այլ տեղ տարել, որ էդ լուրերը տարածվի: Փետրվարի 26-ին, երբ իշխանությունների կազմակերպված մարդահավաքությունը ձախողվեց, այսինքն երբ նրանք մարդկանց զոռով քարշ տվին Հանրապետության Հրապարակ, մարդիկ թողեցին գնացին Ազատության Հրապարակ, էդ ժամանակ էլ սկսեցին լուրեր տարածվել, թե իշխանությունները վերահսկողությունը կորցնելու պատճառով զորք են տեղափոխում մայրաքաղաք, բայց ժամանակը ցույց տվեց, որ սուտ էր, տենց բան չեղավ:

----------


## ministr

Kuk մերսի էդ մեջբերման համար: Էդ պահին դա ճիշտ որոշում էր, քանի որ Վրաստան Ռուսաստան խառնվել էին իրար, վիճակը բավականին սուր էր, ու ներսից էլ ճնշել Սերժին չարժեր: Բան չունեմ ստեղ ասելու` հալալա:
Բայց իմ հարցն ավելի շատ վերաբերում էր վերջին զարգացումներին: Թուրքիայի հետ անհասկանալի սիլի-բիլիներին, ադրբեջանին գլոբալ զիջումներ անելու անհրաժեշտության շատացած միջազգային կարծիքներին  և այլն:

----------


## ministr

> Ապեր, Լևոնը հենց էդ ժամանակ մամլո ասուլիս տվեց, ասեց ինչ ա կատարվել, էլ ի՞նչ հարցաքննեին: Կամ քո համար ինչի՞ հարց մնաց Լևոնին չհարցաքննելը, բայց հարց չմնաց քոչարյանին հարցաքննելը, սերժին հարցաքննելը և այլոց հարցաքննելը:
> 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա տեղյակ լինել կամ չլինելուն, էդ լուրերը, թե իբր զորք ա գալիս, համարյա ամեն օր էին: Անձամբ ես փետրվարի 26-ին եմ լսել լուրեր, իբր զորքերն արդեն դուրս են շարժվում են դեպի Ազատության Հրապարակ, ու շատ հնարավոր ա, որ մի երկու ավտո զինվոր են մի տեղից մեկ այլ տեղ տարել, որ էդ լուրերը տարածվի: Փետրվարի 26-ին, երբ իշխանությունների կազմակերպված մարդահավաքությունը ձախողվեց, այսինքն երբ նրանք մարդկանց զոռով քարշ տվին Հանրապետության Հրապարակ, մարդիկ թողեցին գնացին Ազատության Հրապարակ, էդ ժամանակ էլ սկսեցին լուրեր տարածվել, թե իշխանությունները վերահսկողությունը կորցնելու պատճառով զորք են տեղափոխում մայրաքաղաք, բայց ժամանակը ցույց տվեց, որ սուտ էր, տենց բան չեղավ:


Քոչարյանին չհարցաքննելը իմ համար պարզա: Հրաման տվողին հարցաքննեն որ ինչ, կամ ով ռիսկ ունի: Խոսքը Լևոնին չհարցաքննելու մասինա: Ապեր մամուլի ասուլիսը հարցաքննություն չի: Դեպքերի մանրամասներ և այլն մամուլի ասուլիսի ժամանակ չեն տալիս: Հիմա եթե նման ուժեղ ճնշումա կիրառվում ընդդիմության լիդերների վրա, էդ ֆոնի վրա անհասկալանալիա մնում թե ԼՏՊ-ին ինչի են հանգիստ թողել:

Կուկ ջան խոսքը նրա մասին չէր, թե ժողովուրդը ինչ էր խոսում, կամ ինչ լուրեր էին տարածվում: Ընդդիմության ղեկավարությունը հազար ու մի ինֆորմացիայի աղբյուր ուներ և ունի ուժային կառույցներում, հետևաբար իրանց ունեցած ինֆորմացիան "ասում են"-ից շատ ավելի ա:

----------


## Kuk

> Kuk մերսի էդ մեջբերման համար: Էդ պահին դա ճիշտ որոշում էր, քանի որ Վրաստան Ռուսաստան խառնվել էին իրար, վիճակը բավականին սուր էր, ու ներսից էլ ճնշել Սերժին չարժեր: Բան չունեմ ստեղ ասելու` հալալա:
> Բայց իմ հարցն ավելի շատ վերաբերում էր վերջին զարգացումներին: Թուրքիայի հետ անհասկանալի սիլի-բիլիներին, ադրբեջանին գլոբալ զիջումներ անելու անհրաժեշտության շատացած միջազգային կարծիքներին  և այլն:


Էդ ամեն ինչի համար էլ հիմա պայքար ա գնում տարբեր մեթոդներով: Ինչ դեմ են տալիս, սերժը ստորագրում ա, էս խայտառակություն ա: ստորագրում ա, դրա համար էլ երկու օր առաջ ընտրություն չեղավ, համատարած լցոնման մի գործընթաց եղավ: Քանի ներսից ճնշումը դադարել էր, ինքը կարող էր գոնե դա օգտագործել հանուն ազգային շահի, բայց չարեց, դրա փոխարեն ապահովեց իր բռնապետության կյանքի երկարաձգումը:

----------


## ministr

> Էդ ամեն ինչի համար էլ հիմա պայքար ա գնում տարբեր մեթոդներով: Ինչ դեմ են տալիս, սերժը ստորագրում ա, էս խայտառակություն ա: ստորագրում ա, դրա համար էլ երկու օր առաջ ընտրություն չեղավ, համատարած լցոնման մի գործընթաց եղավ: Քանի ներսից ճնշումը դադարել էր, ինքը կարող էր գոնե դա օգտագործել հանուն ազգային շահի, բայց չարեց, դրա փոխարեն ապահովեց իր բռնապետության կյանքի երկարաձգումը:


Բա ես էլ եմ դա ասում: 
Ու պատճառն ինչնա որ ընդդիմությունը դրա դեմ բողոքի ակցիաներ չի կազմակերպում? 
Օրինակ որն ա ՍՍ-ի ու ԼՏՊ-ի հայացքների տարբերությունը էս հարցերում?

98-ին ԼՏՊ-ն էր պատրաստվում հետ տար գրավված տարածքները, հիմա ՍՍ-ը: Ուղղակի էն ժամանակ մեր դիրքերն շատ ավելի աուր էին քան թե հիմա:
Երկուսն էլ կողմ են Թուրքիայի հետ ընկերությանը: Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանին ազատեցին ԱԳ նախարարի պաշտոնից Թուրքիայում ցեղասպանության թեման շոշափելու համար: Բլեյանը Բաքվում ինչ որ բուն էր դրել վաբշե էդ խառը ժամանակներում:

Շոշափելի տարբերություն տեսնում ես?

----------


## Kuk

> Քոչարյանին չհարցաքննելը իմ համար պարզա: Հրաման տվողին հարցաքննեն որ ինչ, կամ ով ռիսկ ունի: Խոսքը Լևոնին չհարցաքննելու մասինա: Ապեր մամուլի ասուլիսը հարցաքննություն չի: Դեպքերի մանրամասներ և այլն մամուլի ասուլիսի ժամանակ չեն տալիս: Հիմա եթե նման ուժեղ ճնշումա կիրառվում ընդդիմության լիդերների վրա, էդ ֆոնի վրա անհասկալանալիա մնում թե ԼՏՊ-ին ինչի են հանգիստ թողել:
> 
> Կուկ ջան խոսքը նրա մասին չէր, թե ժողովուրդը ինչ էր խոսում, կամ ինչ լուրեր էին տարածվում: Ընդդիմության ղեկավարությունը հազար ու մի ինֆորմացիայի աղբյուր ուներ և ունի ուժային կառույցներում, հետևաբար իրանց ունեցած ինֆորմացիան "ասում են"-ից շատ ավելի ա:


Մամլո ասուլիսը, որի մասին ես ասացի, դրա ժամանակ Լևոնը ներկայացրել ա դեպքերի մանրամասներ: Ու եթե ավելին ուզենար ասել, կասեր ավելին, եթե ոչ, ուրեմն իրեն ոչ ոք չէր կարողանա ստիպել, որ ավելին ասեր: եթե քոչին չեն հարցաքննել, որովհետև դուխ չեն ունեցել, Լևոնին էլ չեն հարցաքննել, որովհետև դա պետք է լիներ ձևական, ախր իրենք են էդ ամեն ինչն արել, իրենք գիտեն բոլոր մանրամասները բոլորից լավ, ա իրենց պետք չէր: Իսկ Լևոնին հո չէին կարա ծեծեին, որ ավելին պատմեր: Մաքսիմալ, որ կարողացել են անել, դա Լևոնին ձեռքերն ոլորած տուն տանելն ա եղել: Նա աձեռնմխելի անձ ա, ցմահ անձեռնմխելի, սա մի մոռացեք: 
Նենց բան ես ասում, որի մասին վիճելն անիմաստ զբաղմունք ա: Դու հիմա կարո՞ղ ես նշել մի անձի անուն ու պաշտոն, ով կարող էր հստակ ինֆորմացված լինել այդ օրվա կազմակեպվելիք սպանդի մասին, կարող էր Լևոնին հայտնել այդ մասին ու չի արել: ես ասում եմ, ինքս նման լուրեր լսել եմ տարբեր օրերի, լսել եմ ժամկետային զինծառայողներից, լսել եմ զինվորականներից, բարձր պաշտոն զբաղեցնող անձանցից: 
Ու մի բան էլ. նրանք այդ ամենն արել են խիստ գաղտնի ու խիստ կտրուկ: Սուտ լուրերը տարբեր օրերի տարածելուց հետո իրենց համար ակնհայտ դարձավ, որ ժողովուրդը չի վախենում բռնի ուժից, որոշեցին դիմել վանդալիզմի: Նրանց նպատակն արդեն ոչ միայն ազատության Հրապարակը ցուցարարներից ազատելն էր, այլ նաև նրանց վախեցնելն այնպես, որ նրանք այլևս չմասնակցեին հանրահավաքների: Դրա վառ ապացույցն է, որ Ազատության Հրապարակը լքած մարդկանց հետապնդում էին մինչև Հանրապետության Հրապարակ, նույնիսկ մինչև կրկեսի մոտ և դաժան ծեծի ենթարկում. նկարահանված կարերը, կարծում եմ, տեսած կլինես:

----------

Rammer (03.06.2009), Սամվել (04.06.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Բա ես էլ եմ դա ասում: 
> Ու պատճառն ինչնա որ ընդդիմությունը դրա դեմ բողոքի ակցիաներ չի կազմակերպում? 
> Օրինակ որն ա ՍՍ-ի ու ԼՏՊ-ի հայացքների տարբերությունը էս հարցերում?
> 
> 98-ին ԼՏՊ-ն էր պատրաստվում հետ տար գրավված տարածքները, հիմա ՍՍ-ը: *Ուղղակի էն ժամանակ մեր դիրքերն շատ ավելի աուր էին քան թե հիմա:*
> Երկուսն էլ կողմ են Թուրքիայի հետ ընկերությանը: Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանին ազատեցին ԱԳ նախարարի պաշտոնից Թուրքիայում ցեղասպանության թեման շոշափելու համար: Բլեյանը Բաքվում ինչ որ բուն էր դրել վաբշե էդ խառը ժամանակներում:
> 
> Շոշափելի տարբերություն տեսնում ես?


Հիմա խնդրում եմ նշես այս տարբերությունը, որից էլ, կարծում եմ, կստանաս հարցիդ պատասխանը: Կստանաս, եթե ճիշտ նշես այդ տարբերությունը, նշես, թե ինչքանով էինք ամուր, հատկապես որ հարցի վերաբերյալ կարող էինք ավելի շահեկան դիրքորոշում ներկայացնել, ավելի շահեկան փաստաթուղթ ստորագրեինք: Այն ժամանակ ի՞նչ էինք զիջելու, հիմա ինչ ենք զիջելու, այն ժամանակ Ղարաբաղը բանակցության կողմ էր, թե ոչ, հիմա բանակցության կողմ ա, թե ոչ և այլն..

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ապեր, ի դեպ ասեմ, որ դաշնակցականները տեր են կանգնում իրենց ասածներին, ու նույնսիկ եթե վստահ չեն թե դու իրենց ես ընտրել թե ոչ, դիմում ես իրենց որևէ խնդրով, իրանք տեր են կանգնում, մինչ ՀՀ նախագահ: 
> Բայց ԼՊՏ-ն տեր չի կանգնում, ... ես դա ասում եմ իմ տեսածը: Միտինգ անելը դա տեր կանգնել չի:


այ էս մեկը չէի կարդացել  :Shok: 
ինչի իրենք խոսք էլ ունեն, որ մի հատ էլ տեր կանգնեն?
հոս չպետք է ըլլա մասոնական նախագե  :LOL: 

փառքդ շատ, տեր Աստված. էն օե-ի մասին ստեղ չեք գրում :LOL:

----------


## Elmo

> Էլմո ջան, ադմինիստրատոր մարդ ես, արժի՞ արդյոք նման հուզական գրառում անել։


Խալխի գործն եմ անում ախպերս: Մենակով բոլորի հետ պետք ա վիճեմ: Էնքան եմ վիճելու, մինչև ինձ, ոնց են ասու՞մ, հա քշեն ստեղից: Ուզում եմ տենամ, ոնց են այլախոհներին ակումբից քշում, ուզում եմ տենամ ո՞վ ա իմ հավին «քշա» ասելու: Կարծիք եմ լսել, որ այլախոհության համար Ակումբց վտարում են, կամ քֆրտում են ինչ են անում:

1000 ավոր չտրված հարցեր ունեմ կապված Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան գործչի հետ: Ու անընդհատ տալու եմ, մինչև այլախոհության համար քշեն ստեղից:

----------


## Lion

Ապեր, ՔԵԶ չեն քշի :Smile:

----------


## ministr

> Մամլո ասուլիսը, որի մասին ես ասացի, դրա ժամանակ Լևոնը ներկայացրել ա դեպքերի մանրամասներ: Ու եթե ավելին ուզենար ասել, կասեր ավելին, եթե ոչ, ուրեմն իրեն ոչ ոք չէր կարողանա ստիպել, որ ավելին ասեր: եթե քոչին չեն հարցաքննել, որովհետև դուխ չեն ունեցել, Լևոնին էլ չեն հարցաքննել, որովհետև դա պետք է լիներ ձևական, ախր իրենք են էդ ամեն ինչն արել, իրենք գիտեն բոլոր մանրամասները բոլորից լավ, ա իրենց պետք չէր: Իսկ Լևոնին հո չէին կարա ծեծեին, որ ավելին պատմեր: Մաքսիմալ, որ կարողացել են անել, դա Լևոնին ձեռքերն ոլորած տուն տանելն ա եղել: Նա աձեռնմխելի անձ ա, ցմահ անձեռնմխելի, սա մի մոռացեք: 
> Նենց բան ես ասում, որի մասին վիճելն անիմաստ զբաղմունք ա: Դու հիմա կարո՞ղ ես նշել մի անձի անուն ու պաշտոն, ով կարող էր հստակ ինֆորմացված լինել այդ օրվա կազմակեպվելիք սպանդի մասին, կարող էր Լևոնին հայտնել այդ մասին ու չի արել: ես ասում եմ, ինքս նման լուրեր լսել եմ տարբեր օրերի, լսել եմ ժամկետային զինծառայողներից, լսել եմ զինվորականներից, բարձր պաշտոն զբաղեցնող անձանցից: 
> Ու մի բան էլ. նրանք այդ ամենն արել են խիստ գաղտնի ու խիստ կտրուկ: Սուտ լուրերը տարբեր օրերի տարածելուց հետո իրենց համար ակնհայտ դարձավ, որ ժողովուրդը չի վախենում բռնի ուժից, որոշեցին դիմել վանդալիզմի: Նրանց նպատակն արդեն ոչ միայն ազատության Հրապարակը ցուցարարներից ազատելն էր, այլ նաև նրանց վախեցնելն այնպես, որ նրանք այլևս չմասնակցեին հանրահավաքների: Դրա վառ ապացույցն է, որ Ազատության Հրապարակը լքած մարդկանց հետապնդում էին մինչև Հանրապետության Հրապարակ, նույնիսկ մինչև կրկեսի մոտ և դաժան ծեծի ենթարկում. նկարահանված կարերը, կարծում եմ, տեսած կլինես:


Kuk ջան բա ինչի նման լոյալ մոտեցում չցուցաբերեցին մյուս լիդերների նկատմամբ? Իրանք ամենից լավ գիտեն չէ ում գլխին են սարքում ինչ են անում? Ու եթե Լևոնը իրանց մազոլը ըտենց ուժեղ տրորում էր, անպայման չէր ծեծեին, մի հատ կբերեին թեթևի մեջ գոնե կհարցաքննեին, թեկուզև էդ մարդու հեղինակությունը գցելու նպատակով: Բայց դա չի արվում: Հարգանքնա շատ? Չէ ստեղ հաստատ ուրիշ պատճառ կա, որի մասին խաբար չենք:

Հա էդ կադրերը տեսել եմ: Ահավոր էր: Ոնց որ սումգայիթի ջարդը լիներ նենց էին վազում հետևներից ու խփում:

----------


## ministr

> Հիմա խնդրում եմ նշես այս տարբերությունը, որից էլ, կարծում եմ, կստանաս հարցիդ պատասխանը: Կստանաս, եթե ճիշտ նշես այդ տարբերությունը, նշես, թե ինչքանով էինք ամուր, հատկապես որ հարցի վերաբերյալ կարող էինք ավելի շահեկան դիրքորոշում ներկայացնել, ավելի շահեկան փաստաթուղթ ստորագրեինք: Այն ժամանակ ի՞նչ էինք զիջելու, հիմա ինչ ենք զիջելու, այն ժամանակ Ղարաբաղը բանակցության կողմ էր, թե ոչ, հիմա բանակցության կողմ ա, թե ոչ և այլն..


98-ին մեր դիվանագիտությունը դեռ չէր հասցրել ամեն ինչ էսքան քաքմեջ աներ, ադրբեջանի նավթը դեռ միջազգային լուրջ գործոնի չէր վերածվել, իրենք պարտվել էին ու դեռ կիսախնդրողի դերում էին: Ճիշտ քաղաքականության դեպքում հնարավոր ա և էդ շրջանները զիջելու տարբերակը շրջանցվեր: Կարճ ասած 98-ին ԼՏՊ-ի տարբերակը միանշանակ ճիշտ համարելը դժվար էր, ու ուղարկեցին թոշակի... ու գործն ավելի բարդացրին: Ներշնչվեցին որ ժամանակը մեր վրայա աշխատում, ու էշի ականջում քնեցին էնքան մինչև տեսան ուղտն արդեն էկել չոքելա մեր դռանը:
Հիմա էդ ուղտի պայմաններում ենք ուզում համարյա նույնն բան անել ինչ որ առաջ:
Իսկ Ղարաբաղին քննարկումներից դուրս հանելն արագացրեց էդ ուղտի գալուստը: Տարրական տրամաբանությամբ նման բան չէր կարելի անել ու հարցը ինքնորոշման տիրույթից զոռով տանել գցել տարածքային ամբողջականության տիրույթ: 


Էն ինչ որ առաջ էինք զիջելու, նույնն էլ հիմա էնք զիջում + ինչ որ հիմար հանրաքվեի տարբերությամբ, որն առաջ չկար ոնց որ: Կապ չունի 5 շրջան կզիջենք թե 6, զիջել չի կարելի, էդ մեր գարանտիանա: Իսկ համ ՍՍ-ն համ ել ԼՏՊ-ն պատրաստ են ստորագրել դրա տակ: Նույնն էլ Թուրքիայի հետ հարցումա:


Հիմա դու ինձ կարող ես բացատրել ինչ տարբերություն ?

----------


## Kuk

> Kuk ջան բա ինչի նման լոյալ մոտեցում չցուցաբերեցին մյուս լիդերների նկատմամբ? Իրանք ամենից լավ գիտեն չէ ում գլխին են սարքում ինչ են անում? Ու եթե Լևոնը իրանց մազոլը ըտենց ուժեղ տրորում էր, անպայման չէր ծեծեին, մի հատ կբերեին թեթևի մեջ գոնե կհարցաքննեին, թեկուզև էդ մարդու հեղինակությունը գցելու նպատակով: Բայց դա չի արվում: Հարգանքնա շատ? Չէ ստեղ հաստատ ուրիշ պատճառ կա, որի մասին խաբար չենք:
> 
> Հա էդ կադրերը տեսել եմ: Ահավոր էր: Ոնց որ սումգայիթի ջարդը լիներ նենց էին վազում հետևներից ու խփում:


Մինիստր ջան, ախր արդեն նշեցի մի կարևոր հանգամանք, որով տարբերվում ա Լևոնը մյուս լիդերներից. ինքը նախկին նախագահ ա, նաև ղեկավարում ա մի շարժում, որը կարողանում է մոտ երկու միլիոն բնակչություն ունեցող երկրում մի քանի հարյուր հազարանոց զանգվածային միջոցառումներ կազմակերպել, այսինքն իրան հարցաքննելը հեշտ բան չի:

----------


## Kuk

> 98-ին մեր դիվանագիտությունը դեռ չէր հասցրել ամեն ինչ էսքան քաքմեջ աներ, ադրբեջանի նավթը դեռ միջազգային լուրջ գործոնի չէր վերածվել, իրենք պարտվել էին ու դեռ կիսախնդրողի դերում էին: Ճիշտ քաղաքականության դեպքում հնարավոր ա և էդ շրջանները զիջելու տարբերակը շրջանցվեր: Կարճ ասած 98-ին ԼՏՊ-ի տարբերակը միանշանակ ճիշտ համարելը դժվար էր, ու ուղարկեցին թոշակի... ու գործն ավելի բարդացրին: Ներշնչվեցին որ ժամանակը մեր վրայա աշխատում, ու էշի ականջում քնեցին էնքան մինչև տեսան ուղտն արդեն էկել չոքելա մեր դռանը:
> Հիմա էդ ուղտի պայմաններում ենք ուզում համարյա նույնն բան անել ինչ որ առաջ:
> Իսկ Ղարաբաղին քննարկումներից դուրս հանելն արագացրեց էդ ուղտի գալուստը: Տարրական տրամաբանությամբ նման բան չէր կարելի անել ու հարցը ինքնորոշման տիրույթից զոռով տանել գցել տարածքային ամբողջականության տիրույթ: 
> 
> 
> Էն ինչ որ առաջ էինք զիջելու, նույնն էլ հիմա էնք զիջում + ինչ որ հիմար հանրաքվեի տարբերությամբ, որն առաջ չկար ոնց որ: Կապ չունի 5 շրջան կզիջենք թե 6, զիջել չի կարելի, էդ մեր գարանտիանա: Իսկ համ ՍՍ-ն համ ել ԼՏՊ-ն պատրաստ են ստորագրել դրա տակ: Նույնն էլ Թուրքիայի հետ հարցումա:
> 
> 
> Հիմա դու ինձ կարող ես բացատրել ինչ տարբերություն ?


Էն ժամանակ, երբ Ադրբեջանի նավթը լուրջ գործոն չէր միջազգային ասպարեզում, Լևոնն էլ ուզում էր հարցը լուծել, նրչան անվանեցին դավաճան, թուրքամետ և այլն: Իսկ դիրքերի ամրությունն ավելի շատ կախված է ճիշտ դիվանագիտություն վարելուց, ինչն անում էր Լևոնը, ինչը տասը տարի չեն արել քոչարյանն ու օսկանյանը, ինչը հիմա չեն անում սերժն ու էձիկը: Այ սա ա խնդիրը: Պատմությունը «եթե» ասել չի սիրում, հոտևաբար փորձենք հնարավորինս խուսափել դրանից: Այն ժամանակ Ղարաբաղը բանակցությունների կողմ էր, այժմ՝ ոչ: Սա ի նպաստ Հայաստանի և Ղարաբաղի չի: Հիմա Թուրքիան ինչ որ քիթը խոթում ա էս գործի մեջ, սա ի նպաստ Հայաստանի և Ղարաբաղի չի, սա ի օգուտ Ադրբեջանի ա: Մի խոսքով՝ նման խայտառակ վիճակում հայտնվելու մեղքն ընկնում է նրանց վրա, ովքեր այդ վատթարանալու ժամանակ զբաղեցրել են այդ պաշտոնները, սա միանշանակ է:

----------


## Վիշապ

> 98-ին մեր դիվանագիտությունը դեռ չէր հասցրել ամեն ինչ էսքան քաքմեջ աներ, ադրբեջանի նավթը դեռ միջազգային լուրջ գործոնի չէր վերածվել, իրենք պարտվել էին ու դեռ կիսախնդրողի դերում էին: Ճիշտ քաղաքականության դեպքում հնարավոր ա և էդ շրջանները զիջելու տարբերակը շրջանցվեր: Կարճ ասած 98-ին ԼՏՊ-ի տարբերակը միանշանակ ճիշտ համարելը դժվար էր, ու ուղարկեցին թոշակի... ու գործն ավելի բարդացրին: Ներշնչվեցին որ ժամանակը մեր վրայա աշխատում, ու էշի ականջում քնեցին էնքան մինչև տեսան ուղտն արդեն էկել չոքելա մեր դռանը:
> Հիմա էդ ուղտի պայմաններում ենք ուզում համարյա նույնն բան անել ինչ որ առաջ:
> Իսկ Ղարաբաղին քննարկումներից դուրս հանելն արագացրեց էդ ուղտի գալուստը: Տարրական տրամաբանությամբ նման բան չէր կարելի անել ու հարցը ինքնորոշման տիրույթից զոռով տանել գցել տարածքային ամբողջականության տիրույթ: 
> 
> 
> Էն ինչ որ առաջ էինք զիջելու, նույնն էլ հիմա էնք զիջում + ինչ որ հիմար հանրաքվեի տարբերությամբ, որն առաջ չկար ոնց որ: Կապ չունի 5 շրջան կզիջենք թե 6, զիջել չի կարելի, էդ մեր գարանտիանա: Իսկ համ ՍՍ-ն համ ել ԼՏՊ-ն պատրաստ են ստորագրել դրա տակ: Նույնն էլ Թուրքիայի հետ հարցումա:
> 
> 
> Հիմա դու ինձ կարող ես բացատրել ինչ տարբերություն ?


Նախարար ախպեր, աչքիս դու մադրիդյան սկզբունքները ինտերնետից այնուամենայնիվ կպցրել ես, մի քիչ մանրամասնիր էդ զիջելու բազարները։ :Wink: 
Իսկ տարբերության մասին նույնն է թե ունենանք երկու երևակայական պատշար, ու պնդենք, որ նրանք երկուսն էլ նույն պատը կշարեն։ Բայց մեկի շարած պատը քամուց կարող է փլվի վրաներս, իսկ մյուսինը մնա կանգուն, տարբերություն չկա՞։ Որպեսզի վերացական չհնչի,  ապա խնդրում եմ բացատրիր, տարբերություն կա՞, թե նման կարևոր հարցի լուծմամբ զբաղվում է դիվանագիտական մեծ հմտություններ ունեցող լեգիտիմ, այսինքն ժողովրդի կողմի ընտրված նախագահը, թե՞ իշխանությունը բռնի ուժով ու խաբեություններով գրաված նարկոշը, որը Ռուսաստանն ինչ ասում է, էդ էլ անում է։ Մի հատ դիվանագիտական ձեռքբերում նշիր վերջին 10 տարվա ընթացքում։ Ինչ ունեինք, հիմա էլ չունենք։ Նույնիսկ Իրանից գազը ռուսական տրուբով է մտնում Հայաստան, հայերը ցանկացել էին 90 սմ–նոց խողովակ, սակայն ռուսները ասել են, որ պըտի 60 սմ լինի, ու 60 եղավ։ Ու ռուսները երբ ուզենան, գազը կգա, կամ չի գա Պարսկաստանից։ Ձյուն գա խելքներիս, ազգովի։

----------

Տրիբուն (04.06.2009)

----------


## Rammer

Վիշապ ջան բա մոռանում ես Ֆուտբոլային դիվանագիտությունը... :Hands Up:  Հումոր էր...
Դու լրիվ ճիշտ ես կա շատ մեծ տարբերություն...*Այսօր* լեգտիմ` ժողովրդավարական ճանապարհով ընտրված նախագահը ՉԻ կարող լուծել Ղարաբաղի հարցը: Քաղաքականությունը առանձին դրվագներով դիտելու դեպքում միայն հիասթափություն և խաբվածի զգացողություն է համակելու...Սա մի ամբողջ պրոցես է, որ կարծում եմ սկսվեց հոկտեմբերի 27 -ով...Այդքան գրել ցավոք չեմ կարող, բայց կարճ ասեմ որ քաղաքապետի ընտրություններով Լևոն պապին ամեն ինչ արեց, որ այսօր կամ վաղը կայանալիք Սանկտ Պետերբուրգում հանդիպման ժամանակ Սերժը լուծի այդ հարցը...

----------


## ministr

> Նախարար ախպեր, աչքիս դու մադրիդյան սկզբունքները ինտերնետից այնուամենայնիվ կպցրել ես, մի քիչ մանրամասնիր էդ զիջելու բազարները։
> Իսկ տարբերության մասին նույնն է թե ունենանք երկու երևակայական պատշար, ու պնդենք, որ նրանք երկուսն էլ նույն պատը կշարեն։ Բայց մեկի շարած պատը քամուց կարող է փլվի վրաներս, իսկ մյուսինը մնա կանգուն, տարբերություն չկա՞։ Որպեսզի վերացական չհնչի,  ապա խնդրում եմ բացատրիր, տարբերություն կա՞, թե նման կարևոր հարցի լուծմամբ զբաղվում է դիվանագիտական մեծ հմտություններ ունեցող լեգիտիմ, այսինքն ժողովրդի կողմի ընտրված նախագահը, թե՞ իշխանությունը բռնի ուժով ու խաբեություններով գրաված նարկոշը, որը Ռուսաստանն ինչ ասում է, էդ էլ անում է։ Մի հատ դիվանագիտական ձեռքբերում նշիր վերջին 10 տարվա ընթացքում։ Ինչ ունեինք, հիմա էլ չունենք։ Նույնիսկ Իրանից գազը ռուսական տրուբով է մտնում Հայաստան, հայերը ցանկացել էին 90 սմ–նոց խողովակ, սակայն ռուսները ասել են, որ պըտի 60 սմ լինի, ու 60 եղավ։ Ու ռուսները երբ ուզենան, գազը կգա, կամ չի գա Պարսկաստանից։ Ձյուն գա խելքներիս, ազգովի։


Վիշապ ջան ուր էր թե կպցնեի  :Smile:   Ինֆորմացիայի փշուրներ հավաքելով տարբեր մարդկանց ասածներից ընդհանուր պատկերացում եմ փորձել կազմել: Ու տարբերությունը ըստ էության մենակ էդ հանրաքվե կոչեցյալնա: Ուրիշ տարբերություն չեմ գտել: Եթե գիտեք ասեք:
Մեծ հաշվով տարբերություն չկա թե ով կստորագր էդ համաձայնագիրըի, որովհետև ստորագրելու նյութը ըստ էության նույննա` մեզ ձեռ չտվող: Էն ժամանակ հողերը հետ էինք տալիս, Ղարաբաղի հարցն էլ թողնում հետոյի, էդ հետոն էլ չգիտեմ ինչ էր: Յանի հլա էս հողերը վեկալ, տենանք էն ինչ ենք անում, բաց մեզ մի հատ պուճուր կարիդոր ենք պահելու : Սա քո ասած հմուտ դիվանագետի փաստաթուղթն էր:
Հիմիկվա պահով առանձնապես բան չի փոխվել,. մենակ թե էդ հետո-ն դառելա հանրաքվե, այսինքն կոնկրետացելա, թր տեսականորեն նենց չլնի էգուց էլ գան չորով դնեն, որ չէ սա էլ պտի տաք: Հանրաքվեն ոնց կլնի այպես էլ կորոշվի: Տեսականորեն առաջընթացա էն առաջին փաստաթղթի համեմատ: Իսկ հիմա նայենք իրականում: Լաաավ գիտենք էս կողմերում ընտրությունները ոնց են լինում: Դրա համար էլ հանրաքվեն հետաձգվումա մի 15-20 տարի հետ: Էդ ընթացքում պտի աշխատեն ինչքան հնարավորա թուրք լցնեն Ղարաբաղ, գիշերը մոմ բռնեն, ու պահպանակների վաճառքը թուրքերին արգելեն, որ շատանան: Իսկ հայերին ինչքան կարան նեղեն, ճնշեն, ահաբեկեն որ թողնեն գնան: 15-20 տարի հետո իրանց ուզածը հանրաքվեով կանցկացնեն: Կամ էլ էդ ընթացքում ճնշումների ու ահաբեկումների պատճառով նոր պատերազմ կսկսվի:

Հիմա տարբերություններ գտեք ու ասեք, թե ԼՏՊ-ի առաջարկածով ինչն էր լավ որ հիմա չունենք: Էն ժամանակ յանի որ Ղարաբաղը բանակցության կողմ էր, ով էր տանձի տեղ դնում: Հայհայա ստորագրելու էր պարոն առաջին նախագահը: Ոչ առաջ ենք նորմալ դիվանագիտություն ունեցել, ոչ էլ հիմա, որ էլ երևի ապագայում: Մեր խելքը մենակ իրար քցելու վրայա աշխատում, հետո էլ բողոքում ենք ռուսները սենց նենց... մեր ձեռով մեզ քցում ենք կրակը հետո սկսում բողոքել:

----------

One_Way_Ticket (04.06.2009), Tig (04.06.2009), Եկվոր (04.06.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> Ինֆորմացիայի փշուրներ հավաքելով


Մինիստր ջան...Կարդա Լյովիկի "Պատերազմ թե խաղաղություն", մանրամասն ուսումնասիրի  այպես կոչված փուլային և փաթեթային տարբերակները և կտեսնես այնպիսի տարբերություններ, որ կասես դա իրոք հաղթանակ կլիներ եթե լիներ...Իսկ չեղավ որովհետև Ղարաբաղը մերժեց, որը բանակցային կողմ էր ու ձայնի իրավունք ուներ...Ռոբիկ կոչված մեծամիտ տգետը ասեց որ չէ իմ դաշնակցական, շպիոնական  էությունը թույլ չի տալիս ուղեղով մտածել:

----------


## ministr

Rammer ջան էդ փաթեթայինն ու փուլայինը դեռ դնենք մի կողմ: Հիմա դրանցից ինչ որ խառը բան են ծեփել: Արի կենտրոնանանք միայն փաստաթղթերի և առաջարկվող կամ քննարկվող լուծման վրա:
Դիրքերի ամրությունը թողնենք մի կողմ:

----------


## Rammer

> Rammer ջան էդ փաթեթայինն ու փուլայինը դեռ դնենք մի կողմ: Հիմա դրանցից ինչ որ խառը բան են ծեփել: Արի կենտրոնանանք միայն փաստաթղթերի և առաջարկվող կամ քննարկվող լուծման վրա:
> Դիրքերի ամրությունը թողնենք մի կողմ:


Արդեն բանը բանից անցելա : Էլ ինչ քննարկենք...Սերժը շատ շուտվանիցա խոստացել Ղարաբաղը...Ուղղակի ում որ խոստացել ա դա հիմա իրան արդեն քիչ է` ավելին է ուզում: Հիմա միայն կարող ենք չխանգարել որ գոնե նվազագույն կորուստներով տակից դուրս գանք...Ու հետո տեսնենք ինչ ենք անում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Rammer ջան էդ փաթեթայինն ու փուլայինը դեռ դնենք մի կողմ: Հիմա դրանցից ինչ որ խառը բան են ծեփել: Արի կենտրոնանանք միայն փաստաթղթերի և առաջարկվող կամ քննարկվող լուծման վրա:
> Դիրքերի ամրությունը թողնենք մի կողմ:


ապեր, քննարկելու բան չկա… Սերժին ինչ դեմ են տալիս ստորագրում ա… իսկ մենք խաբար չենք… մեզ ոչ էլ տեղյակ են պահում… ընենց որ մեր սաղ քննարկումները հիմնված են թուրքերի մամուլի վրա…

----------


## Լեռնցի

> այ էս մեկը չէի կարդացել 
> ինչի իրենք խոսք էլ ունեն, որ մի հատ էլ տեր կանգնեն?
> հոս չպետք է ըլլա մասոնական նախագե 
> փառքդ շատ, տեր Աստված. էն օե-ի մասին ստեղ չեք գրում


Ափսոս կարդացել ես :LOL: 

Ինչու ԼՊՏ սկսեց այս շարժումը
1. Մասսոնիզմ, այսինքն, դա մասսունների դավադրաբար գործընթացն է, նրանք ծրագրեր ունեն, և դրանց իրականացումը կապում են ԼՊՏ-ի հետ
2. Հայերի թշնամիների շպիոն, հատուկ մեր բնակչությանը պառակտելու համար
3. Ավազակապետերն արդեն իրեն էլ են զզվացրել, վերջապես ժամանակն է պայքարել դրա դեմ
4. Իր անունի բարի համբավի վերականգնում, պատմության մեջ մտնելով որպես նոր զարթոնքի ազդարարող
5. Այլ պատճառ
Սրանք այն պատճառներն են, որոնք լսել եմ երկու դաշտերի կողմից էլ: 
1. կետը համարում եմ քիչ հավանական, քանզի կարծում եմ, որ կան այնպիսի ուժեր, որոնք թույլ չէին տա երկրորդ անգամ տեղի ունենար այդպիսիք: Այն որ նա կապ ունի հրեական, ասել է թե գաղտնի կազմակերպությունների հետ, դա բնական է, կարծում եմ այդպիսիք կապեր ունեն գրեթե բոլոր երկրների նախագահները և մասամբ ենթարկվում են նրանց տարբեր ճնշումների:
2. կետը էլ առավել անհավանական է, քանզի այդ դեպքում ԼՊՏ-ն վաղուց ձերբակալված կլիներ, իսկ այդպիսի կարծիք հայտնողներն այն մարդիկ են, որոնց թվում է թե իրենք գիտեն աշխարհում կատարվող ամեն մի իրադարձության պատճառը:
3. Սա նույնպես համարում եմ ոչ հավանական: Նախ քանի որ դա ասում է հենց ԼՊՏ-ն, իսկ այդպիսի պարագայում արվում են արտահայտություններ, որոնք ամենաշատն են հուզում ժողովրդի լայն շերտերին: Պարզապես կոպիտ սխալ էր էլ ավելի խորացնել Ղարաբաղցի  Երևանցի խոսակցությունները: Մի քանի հոգու խնդիրները չպետք է տարածել ժողովուրդների հարաբերությունների վրա: Հենց այս հարցի շոշափումը, կարծում եմ հիմնավորում է այն տեսակետը, որ ԼՊՏ-ի կողմից արվող հայտարությունները պարզապես գործիքներ են ավելի լայն շերտեր ներգարվվելու իր շարժման մեջ: Որովհետև վերջինիս կիրառումը մեծ ռիսկ է:
Բայց փաստը մնում է փաստ, ԼՊՏ-ին անհրաժեշտ է իշխանություն և բնականաբար նրա հակառակորդները ներկայիս իշխանություններն են: Ու նրա քայլերը կարծում եմ գրագետ են:
4. Սա էլ է քիչ հավանական, քանզի այդ քայլերի դիմումը մեծ ռիսկ է, և արդյուքը հնարավոր էր լրիվ հակառակ պատկերը տալ: Այնուամենայնիվ քաղաքական ակտիվություն նկատվեց երիտասարդության մեջ, բայց ցավոք նրանց կողմնորոշվածությունը հեռու է ազգային հիմքերից, այսինքն հիմքում ազգային գաղափարախոսությունը չէ, այլ շաբլոն դառած ազատություն վանկարկումները, խոսքի ազատությունները և այլն… Կարծում եմ, որ չպետք է թույլ տալ, որ ամերիկաեվրոպական մտածելակերպը մուտք գործի Հայաստան:
 5. Ես կարծում եմ հենց 5 կետն է ամենից հավանականը, այսինքն, 5 կետի իրագործման համար են արվում բոլոր անհրաժեշտ քայլերը: Դժվարանում եմ ասել, թե դա որքանով է բխում հայ ժողովուրդի շահերից: Պարզապես ցավալին այն է, որ եթե նույնիսկ դա դրական է հայերիս համար, ապա արդեն ունեցել է իր բազմաթիվ նաև բացսական հետևանքները:
Հնարավոր է դատողությունները լինեն քիչ հիմնավորված, ես պարզապես փորձեցի մոտավոր ձևակերպել իմ տեսակետը, նշված հարցերի շուրջ:

----------

davidus (05.06.2009), Mephistopheles (05.06.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

Տուրոջան ջան, այլմոլորակայինների ներխուժումն ու մարդասպան-ռոբոտները մոռացար: Չնայած կարող ա հինգերորդ ու ամենահավանական "Այլ պատճառները" հենց դրանք են: Կոնկրետ չես նշել, ի՞նչ իմանամ:

----------

murmushka (05.06.2009), Աբելյան (05.06.2009), Սամվել (04.06.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> 5. Այլ պատճառ


Աշխարհի կործաման տրեզերական առաելությունը...Հայկը լրիվ ճիշտ է ասում Լևոնը իրականում ռոբոտ է...Մոդելը ` ԼՏՊ կործանիչ 666...Հլը ուշադիր նայի...Մի աչքը մի քիչ փորք ա չէ? Էտ իրականում աչք չի այլ սկանեռա ու զոմիբացնող, հոգեխանգարող սարք...Սկզբից սկանա անում տեսնում է ` ով դաշնակ է ուրեմն իրա հետ չարժի կապնվել, ինքը հանյրենասերա ու իրեն օգնել իր մութ գործերում չի կարող, նա ուրեմն հոգեխանգարվող չի: Հենց տեսնում է անկապ կոչեր անող երիտասարդի` տեղում լազերնի լուչը դնումա ճագադին ու...զոմբի...Հետո նայի համարյա 70 տաերական մարդա բայց Սերժուլյաից ջահել տեսք ունի...

----------

murmushka (05.06.2009), Աբելյան (05.06.2009), Սամվել (04.06.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Տուրոջան ջան, այլմոլորակայինների ներխուժումն ու մարդասպան-ռոբոտները մոռացար: Չնայած կարող ա հինգերորդ ու ամենահավանական "Այլ պատճառները" հենց դրանք են: Կոնկրետ չես նշել, ի՞նչ իմանամ:


 :LOL: Եթե տենց բան լսած լինեի որևէ կոզմից կգրեի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> 5. Այլ պատճառ





> 5. Ես կարծում եմ հենց 5 կետն է ամենից հավանականը, այսինքն, 5 կետի իրագործման համար են արվում բոլոր անհրաժեշտ քայլերը: Դժվարանում եմ ասել, թե դա որքանով է բխում հայ ժողովուրդի շահերից: Պարզապես ցավալին այն է, որ եթե նույնիսկ դա դրական է հայերիս համար, ապա արդեն ունեցել է իր բազմաթիվ նաև բացսական հետևանքները:
> Հնարավոր է դատողությունները լինեն քիչ հիմնավորված, ես պարզապես փորձեցի մոտավոր ձևակերպել իմ *տեսակետը*, նշված հարցերի շուրջ:


Տուրո ջան, շուտվանից սենց հիմնավոր ու տրամաբանված վերլուծություն չէի կարդացել: Լուրջ ապեր: Տարբերկակ հինգերորդ «այլ նպատակներ»: «Այլ»-ը որևէ կերպ չի բացատրվում: Իրա համար «այլ» է: Այ սենց էլի: Օրինակ դու ի՞նչ նպատակներ ունե՞ս: Այլ: Լակոնիկ, ոչ մի լրացուցիչ բացատրություն չպահանջող: 
Հիմա ես՝ բարձրագույն, աստղային,  տրամանաբնությունից հեռու մարդս, ինչպես հասկանամ քո  տեսակետը: Կարճ կասեմ, մի *այլ* կարգի տեսակետ էր, ապեր:

----------

murmushka (04.06.2009), Աբելյան (05.06.2009), Հայկօ (05.06.2009), Վիշապ (05.06.2009)

----------


## davidus

> Այնուամենայնիվ քաղաքական ակտիվություն նկատվեց երիտասարդության մեջ, բայց ցավոք նրանց կողմնորոշվածությունը* հեռու է ազգային հիմքերից*, այսինքն հիմքում ազգային գաղափարախոսությունը չէ, այլ շաբլոն դառած ազատություն վանկարկումները, խոսքի ազատությունները և այլն… Կարծում եմ, որ չպետք է թույլ տալ, որ ամերիկաեվրոպական մտածելակերպը մուտք գործի Հայաստան:


101%-ով համաձայն եմ.... ոչ միայն հեռու է, այլև հակասում է, քանի որ սերմանում է միայն ատելություն նրա հանդեպ, ով էսօր որևէ պաշտոնի է կամ կարողանում ա ինչ-ինչ ճանապարհներով իր խնդիրները լուծել.... բայց, ոչ մակի մտքով անգամ չի անցնում, որ էտ մարդիկ նույն միս ու արյունից են, ինչ որ իրանք, էսօր, վերևում են, վաղը հաստատ ներքևն են լինելու...... եթե մարդկանց իրենց քաղաքական սխալների համար մահապատժի ենքարկեին, հաստատ էսօր ոչ լևոնը կլներ, ոչ էլ նրա կողքին կանգնած մարդկանցից մեծ մասը.... :LOL: 
դե լավա էլի, մի 3 միլիոն ժողովուրդ ենք մնացել, տանք իրար գլուխ ջարդենք պրծնենք....   
չեմ հիշում ում ստորագրության մեջ կարդացի էն 5000 դրամ վեցրած մարդկանց "խորհուրդ տրվող" ապագայի մասին...... մեկը լինի հարցնի, իսկ ով ա գոնե մի անգամ էտ նույն մարդունբացատրել, որ ընտրակաշառք վերցնել չի կարելի.... կմտածեք, թե "խի ինքը չի հասկանում որ չի կարելի...??" Ասեմ....չէ, չի հասկանում..... ու փոխանակ էտ մարդկանց փորձենք դուրս բերել են մտավոր խավարի միջից, որոնք հայտնվել են այդտեղ միայ ՍՈՑԻԱԼԱԿԱՆ պայմաններից ելնելով, առաջարկում ենք վառել, էն էլ ինքնակամ.... Շատ լավա, գերազանց ա... տենց ենք պատկերացնում ազատ, օրինական Հայաստանը....... 100 հատ սուտիլևոնական իշխանավոր ու մի 10000 սուտիԶԱՐԳԱՑԱծ քաղաքացի.......

----------

Mephistopheles (05.06.2009), Լեռնցի (05.06.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ափսոս կարդացել ես
> 
> Ինչու ԼՊՏ սկսեց այս շարժումը
> 1. Մասսոնիզմ, այսինքն, դա մասսունների դավադրաբար գործընթացն է, նրանք ծրագրեր ունեն, և դրանց իրականացումը կապում են ԼՊՏ-ի հետ
> 2. Հայերի թշնամիների շպիոն, հատուկ մեր բնակչությանը պառակտելու համար
> 3. Ավազակապետերն արդեն իրեն էլ են զզվացրել, վերջապես ժամանակն է պայքարել դրա դեմ
> 4. Իր անունի բարի համբավի վերականգնում, պատմության մեջ մտնելով որպես նոր զարթոնքի ազդարարող
> 5. Այլ պատճառ
> Սրանք այն պատճառներն են, որոնք լսել եմ երկու դաշտերի կողմից էլ: 
> ...


ես լրիվ համաձայն եմ Տուրոջանի հետ, քանզի այլ պատճառները հանդես են գալիս այնպիսի հանգամանքներում, երբ պայմանները սկսուն են առաջ քաշել անհարաժեշտություն մի երևույթի, որն ընհանրապես անհավանական է, սակայն նման իրադրություններում համապատասխան միջավայրի հնարավոր առաջացման և զարգացման նախադեպը պայմանավորվում է արտաքին և ներքին հակասությունների անրհաժեշտ առաջացման և թեժացման մթնոլորտում միայն: Սա շատ պարզ սակայն խրթին պրոցես է, որը կարող է ընթանալ այնպիսի նախադրյալների առկայության դեպքւմ ինչպիսին ես արդեն վերը շարադրեցի, սակայն ԼՏՊ-ի մոտ դա բոլորովին այլ գունավորում ունի. ըստ էության դա ախուսափելի էր  դարձնում նախապայմանների առկայության դեպքում պրոցեսի ինքնբուխ ընթացքը և կարծում եմ սա բավականին հաջողված է, եթե այլ հանգամանքներ առաջ չգան կապված *այլ պատճառների (5րդ կետ)* հետ…

Հույսով եմ հստակ շարադրեցի միտքս

----------

Norton (05.06.2009), Հայկօ (05.06.2009), Մարկիզ (05.06.2009), Սամվել (05.06.2009), Վիշապ (05.06.2009), Տրիբուն (08.06.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> 101%-ով համաձայն եմ.... ոչ միայն հեռու է, այլև հակասում է, քանի որ *սերմանում է միայն ատելություն նրա հանդեպ, ով էսօր որևէ պաշտոնի է կամ կարողանում ա ինչ-ինչ ճանապարհներով իր խնդիրները լուծել...*.


Դավիթ, Լևոնը կամ ՀԱԿ- ն այդ ե՞րբ են ատելություն սերմանել, օրինակ՝ հասարակ բժշկի, որևիցե պետական չինովնիկի, ուսուցչի, ընտրություն կեղծող հանձնաժողովի նախագահ դպրոցի տնօրենի նկատմամբ, կամ հինգ հազար դրամ վերցնողի նկատմամբ: Նրանք ատելի չեն որևիցե մեկի կողմից: Բոլորն էլ հասկանում են, որ այս մարդիկ ընդամենը համակարգի զոհերն են: Ատելություն, անգամ առանց Լևոնի ու ՀԱԿ- ի էլ, մարդիկ՝ հասարակ քաղաքացիներն ունեն այն մարդկանց նկատմամբ, ովքեր հալածում ու հարստահարում են ժողովրդին, օգտվում են մարդկանց չքավոր լինելուց, այդ ամենը ծառայեցնում են իրենց անձնական նպատակների ու վերարտադրվելու, իրենց ու իրենց բիզնեսների հետագա բարգավաճման ու ծաղկման համար: Ես կամ մյուս ակումբցին քեզ չենք ատում, չնայած մեր հայացքները չեն համընկնում, նույնիսկ կասեի՝ ծայրահեղ տարբեր են: Ես չեմ ատում նաև իմ մյուս ընդդիմախոսներին: Բայց ես ատում եմ այն մարդկանց, ովքեր ինչ- ինչ պատճառներով այսօր վեր են բարձրացել, ունեն հզորագույն ֆինանսական լծակներ, թալանում են ազգիս, իմ ու քո հայրենիքն էլ դիտարկում են միայն որպես խոպանատեղ: Այդ մարդիկ շատ չեն, այնքան էլ շատ չեն: Այդպիսիք կան հիմա, օրինակ՝ ԱԺ-ում: Նստած կոճակ են սեղմում, նիստերին կամ չեն ներկայանում, կամ ներկայանում են միայն քնելու համար, ընդմիջումներին քյաբաբ են խժռում, ապա գնում ու կրկին նիստերի ընթացքում քնում են՝ թքած ունենալով երկրի վրա էլ, ազգի վրա էլ: Սրանք մտածում են միայն իրենց լափի մասին, ամեն կերպ ծաղկացնում են իրենց բիզնեսները՝ կյանքում կարդացած չլինելով անգամ մեկ գիրք: Դու՝ ինքդ այս մարդկանց սիրու՞մ ես, որ մյուսներիս խորհուրդ ես տալիս սիրել, չատել:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Տուրո ջան, շուտվանից սենց հիմնավոր ու տրամաբանված վերլուծություն չէի կարդացել: Լուրջ ապեր: Տարբերկակ հինգերորդ «այլ նպատակներ»: «Այլ»-ը որևէ կերպ չի բացատրվում: Իրա համար «այլ» է: Այ սենց էլի: Օրինակ դու ի՞նչ նպատակներ ունե՞ս: Այլ: Լակոնիկ, ոչ մի լրացուցիչ բացատրություն չպահանջող: 
> *Հիմա ես՝ բարձրագույն, աստղային,  տրամանաբնությունից հեռու մարդս,* ինչպես հասկանամ քո  տեսակետը: Կարճ կասեմ, մի *այլ* կարգի տեսակետ էր, ապեր:


Հասկանում եմ Տրիբուն ջան, որ քեզ համար սա բարդ է, բայց ես սա հասկացել էի արդեն 3րդ դասարանում երբ մենք 1 անհայտով հավասարում էինք լուծում… պատասխանը սխալ էի գտել և ուսուցչուհին ասաց "Մեֆիստոֆել, սխալ է պատասխանը, ո՞րն է ճիշտը" և ես պատասխանեցի, "պատասխանը *այլ* է ընկեր Հովհաննիսյան" , նա այնքան ոգևորվեց իմ պատասխանից, որ ծնողներիս հրավիրեց դպրոց զրույցի

----------

Սամվել (05.06.2009)

----------


## davidus

> Դու՝ ինքդ այս մարդկանց սիրու՞մ ես, որ մյուսներիս խորհուրդ ես տալիս սիրել, չատել:


Ես նրանց սիրում եմ այնքանով, որքանով որ նրանք ու ես նույն արյունն ունենք... այ այդքանով.... իսկ են 5000 դրամի համար ասեմ, որ հենց ակումբցիներից մեկի ստորագրության մեջ էր գրած.... ըտենց չի??  :Wink:  ասում ես չի սերմանում ատելություն... լավ էլի.... էտ նույն ԱՆՀԱՆԴՈՒՐԺՈՂԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅԱՆ տակ շատ անկաշկանդ ատելություն ա քարոզվում, որը ցավոք մարդկանց կողմից հալած յուղի տեղ անցնում ա...... բա  էտ նույն ղարաբաղցիքի պատմությունը.... բա խայտառակություն չի.... ոնց կարաս ազգդ կիսես 2 մասի... բա դա տականքություն չի.... խի ըտենց են հզոր պետականություն քարոզում??? ազգի պառակտումը հզոր պետականության կայացման հիմքն ա???? լացս եկավ....

----------


## Elmo

*Մոդերատորական: Քաղաքական գործչին վիրավորող գրառումը և արձագանքները ջնջվել են: Նորից զգուշացնում եմ, որ լրագրողներին, քաղաքական գործիչներին և առհասարակ, ցանկացած անձի նկատմամբ կատարված վիրավորական գրառումը ստանալու է բարձր տուգանային միավորներ:*

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ափսոս կարդացել ես


1000 ափսոս՝ ձեր համար :LOL: 

ինչպես ասում են՝ էվրիկա :Hands Up: ... հերթով անդրադառնամ



> Ինչու ԼՊՏ սկսեց այս շարժումը
> 1. Մասսոնիզմ, այսինքն, դա մասսունների դավադրաբար գործընթացն է, նրանք ծրագրեր ունեն, և դրանց իրականացումը կապում են ԼՊՏ-ի հետ
> 2. Հայերի թշնամիների շպիոն, հատուկ մեր բնակչությանը պառակտելու համար
> 3. Ավազակապետերն արդեն իրեն էլ են զզվացրել, վերջապես ժամանակն է պայքարել դրա դեմ
> 4. Իր անունի բարի համբավի վերականգնում, պատմության մեջ մտնելով որպես նոր զարթոնքի ազդարարող
> 5. Այլ պատճառ
> Սրանք այն պատճառներն են, որոնք լսել եմ երկու դաշտերի կողմից էլ:





> 1. կետը համարում եմ քիչ հավանական, քանզի կարծում եմ, որ կան այնպիսի ուժեր, որոնք թույլ չէին տա երկրորդ անգամ տեղի ունենար այդպիսիք: Այն որ նա կապ ունի հրեական, ասել է թե գաղտնի կազմակերպությունների հետ, դա բնական է, կարծում եմ այդպիսիք կապեր ունեն *գրեթե բոլոր երկրների նախագահները և մասամբ ենթարկվում են նրանց տարբեր ճնշումների*:


 :Hands Up: 
եթե գրեթե բոլոր նախագահները ենթարկվում են նրանց ճնշումներին, ուրեմն այդ ինչ ուժեր պիտի լինեն, որ նրանց դեմն առնեն և թույլ չտան, որ 2-րդ անգամ <<կրկնվի>>? էն էլ Հայաստանում... այսինքն մոռացել էի՝ ըստ Հ1-ի մենք Շվեդիա ենք




> 2. կետը էլ առավել անհավանական է, քանզի այդ դեպքում ԼՊՏ-ն վաղուց ձերբակալված կլիներ, իսկ այդպիսի կարծիք հայտնողներն այն մարդիկ են, որոնց թվում է թե իրենք գիտեն աշխարհում կատարվող ամեն մի իրադարձության պատճառը:


 :Think: 
ես չգիտեի, որ <<ազատ, անկախ Հայաստան>> հայեցակարգը առաջ տանելը ազգի պառակտում է նշանակում... ով է այս տեսակետը հայտնել? :Xeloq: 




> 3. Սա նույնպես համարում եմ ոչ հավանական: Նախ քանի որ դա ասում է հենց ԼՊՏ-ն, իսկ այդպիսի պարագայում արվում են արտահայտություններ, որոնք ամենաշատն են հուզում ժողովրդի լայն շերտերին: Պարզապես կոպիտ սխալ էր էլ ավելի խորացնել Ղարաբաղցի  Երևանցի խոսակցությունները: Մի քանի հոգու խնդիրները չպետք է տարածել ժողովուրդ*ներ*ի հարաբերությունների վրա: Հենց այս հարցի շոշափումը, կարծում եմ հիմնավորում է այն տեսակետը, որ ԼՊՏ-ի կողմից արվող հայտարությունները պարզապես գործիքներ են ավելի լայն շերտեր ներգարվվելու իր շարժման մեջ: Որովհետև վերջինիս կիրառումը մեծ ռիսկ է:
> Բայց փաստը մնում է փաստ, ԼՊՏ-ին անհրաժեշտ է իշխանություն և բնականաբար նրա հակառակորդները ներկայիս իշխանություններն են: Ու նրա քայլերը կարծում եմ գրագետ են:


դե ինքդ ուշադիր կարդա քո իսկ գրածը. նշել ես <<ժողովուրդ*ներ*>>: Փաստորեն, դու ինքդ ես երևանցուն ու ղարաբաղցուն համարում 2 տարբեր ժողովուրդների ներկայացուցիչներ: Իսկ փորձիր թեկուզ ակումբի ներսում գտնել մի այնպիսի գրառում՝ կատարված այդ անիծյալ լևոնականների կողմից, որ ղարաբաղցուն հայ չեն համարում կամ բաժանում են կատարում:
հետո, էդ երբ ես նման բան լսել Լևոնից?....  :Shok:  կարծում էի՝ նման խոսակցությունները արդեն փակվել են...




> 4. Սա էլ է քիչ հավանական, քանզի այդ քայլերի դիմումը մեծ ռիսկ է, և արդյուքը հնարավոր էր լրիվ հակառակ պատկերը տալ: Այնուամենայնիվ քաղաքական ակտիվություն նկատվեց *երիտասարդության* մեջ, բայց ցավոք նրանց *կողմնորոշվածությունը հեռու է ազգային հիմքերից, այսինքն հիմքում ազգային գաղափարախոսությունը չէ, այլ շաբլոն դառած ազատություն վանկարկումները, խոսքի ազատությունները և այլն… Կարծում եմ, որ չպետք է թույլ տալ, որ ամերիկաեվրոպական մտածելակերպը մուտք գործի Հայաստան:*


օօօօօօօօօօօօօ, այդ որտեղ է գրված՝ հայոց ազգային հիմքը ստրկությունն է? Իսկ ընդհանրապես հայոց ազգային գաղափարախոսություն կա, որ մի հատ էլ դրա վրա հիմնվեինք? Ես չգիտեի, որ ազատ լինելը ամերիկացիների ու եվրոպացիների մենաշնորհն է




> 5. Ես կարծում եմ հենց 5 կետն է ամենից հավանականը, այսինքն, 5 կետի իրագործման համար են արվում բոլոր անհրաժեշտ քայլերը: Դժվարանում եմ ասել, թե դա որքանով է բխում հայ ժողովուրդի շահերից: Պարզապես ցավալին այն է, որ եթե նույնիսկ դա դրական է հայերիս համար, ապա արդեն ունեցել է իր բազմաթիվ նաև բացսական հետևանքները:


ուրեմն եթե փողկապով, ակնոցներով ու լուրջ դեմք ընդունած միջազգային ձյաձյաները նստեն ու սկսեն քննարկել, թե ինչն է պատճառը, որ ՀՀ-ում ժողովուրդը ընդվզում է, ու Սոլանան, Բրայզան, Սապատերոն և այլոք իրենց կարծիքները հայտնեն ՀՀ-ի իրադրության վերաբերյալ՝ սկսած սոցիալ-տնտեսական պատճառներից մինչև ռազմաքաղաքական խնդիրներ, մեկ էլ ծագումով դաշնակ մեկը կասի, թե՝ այդ ամենը այլ պատճառով է :Ok: 




> Հնարավոր է դատողությունները լինեն քիչ հիմնավորված, ես պարզապես փորձեցի մոտավոր ձևակերպել իմ տեսակետը, նշված հարցերի շուրջ:


ոչ թե քիչ հիմնավորված են, այլ ընդհանրապես հիմանվորում չունեն, Բրեժնևի դոկտրինը սրանից կատարյալ է:

ասում ես՝ այս տեսակետները լսել ես 2 կողմերի ներկայացուցիչներից :Jpit: 
*էդ ներկայացուցիչներին կարող ես հրավիրել ակումբ?*

----------

Մարկիզ (05.06.2009), Սամվել (05.06.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Դավիթ, Լևոնը կամ ՀԱԿ- ն այդ ե՞րբ են ատելություն սերմանել,...


 :LOL:  Սուրբ են սուրբ... այ ախպեր գոնե էդ մի ասա... մենակ հայկական ժամանակը քեզ օրինակ, կարդացել ես? Ցանկացած համար կարող ես նայել: :Smile: 

Աստղ ջան դե ճիշտ են ասում էլի, որ գեղեցիկ սեռի ներկայացուցիչները քաղաքականությունից չպիտի խոսեն: Ինչիդ պետք է ընկել ես սենց կեղտոտ զրույցների մեջ? Լավ գիտես ինչ գեղեցիկ բաներ էլ կան կյանքում :Smile: 
Իրականում էս աշխարհում անհայտներ շատ կան, բայց դու նենց ես խոսում, ոնց որ բոլոր անհայտները գտել ես... հարգելիս, հավասարումն անլուծելի է...
Հա, ինձ մի փորձիր ինչ որ գրառումներում բռնացնել, կամ հակասություններ գտնել... էդ ՆԵՐի նշումները և այլն...ասեմ քեզ ես նույնիսկ լսած եմ ասենք Վերիշենի ժողովուրդ, Քարահունջի շողովուրդ, Սիսիանի ժողովուրդ, ու զարմացած եմ, որ դու տենց բաներ լսած չես...
Խնդրում եմ էլի քեզ, մեկ է բան չես հասկանալու էս անդեր խաղերից, մոռացիր քաղաքականությունը...

----------


## Ambrosine

> Սուրբ են սուրբ... այ ախպեր գոնե էդ մի ասա... մենակ հայկական ժամանակը քեզ օրինակ, կարդացել ես? Ցանկացած համար կարող ես նայել:
> 
> Աստղ ջան դե ճիշտ են ասում էլի, որ գեղեցիկ սեռի ներկայացուցիչները քաղաքականությունից չպիտի խոսեն: Ինչիդ պետք է ընկել ես սենց կեղտոտ զրույցների մեջ? Լավ գիտես ինչ գեղեցիկ բաներ էլ կան կյանքում
> Իրականում էս աշխարհում անհայտներ շատ կան, բայց դու նենց ես խոսում, ոնց որ բոլոր անհայտները գտել ես... հարգելիս, հավասարումն անլուծելի է...
> Հա, ինձ մի փորձիր ինչ որ գրառումներում բռնացնել, կամ հակասություններ գտնել... էդ ՆԵՐի նշումները և այլն...ասեմ քեզ ես նույնիսկ լսած եմ ասենք Վերիշենի ժողովուրդ, Քարահունջի շողովուրդ, Սիսիանի ժողովուրդ, ու զարմացած եմ, որ դու տենց բաներ լսած չես...
> *Խնդրում եմ էլի քեզ, մեկ է բան չես հասկանալու էս անդեր խաղերից, մոռացիր քաղաքականությունը...*


Ուրախ եմ, որ դու հասկանում ես  :Jpit:

----------

Սամվել (05.06.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> հզոր ա.... դե եթե տենց ա, գնա ու ագիդ կեսին վառի ու նրանց ոսկորների վրա նստի, որովհետև անուղեղ անասուններն են???????.... լացս գալիս ա... ով ասեց որ պարտավոր չենք նրանց քարշ տալու... նմանկերպ մտածողները իրանց վրա պարտականություն չեն վերցնում ես ազգի համար մի լավ բան անելու, դրա համար էլ ձեր համար հեշտ ա էսօր սրան ասել վատն ա, վաղն էլ մյուսին, որովհետև նման մարդիկ ազգային գիտակցություն չունեն, հայրենիքի գիտակցություն չունեն.... քո համար պետք ա թանկ լինի էն ամենավերջին բոմժը, որովհետև նա քո հասարակության անբաժան մասն ա ու դու ՊԱՐՏԱՎՈՐ ԵՍ նրան քո ուսերի վրա քարշ տաս.... էսօր աշխարհը քեզ մարտահրավեր ա նետել, էսօր աշհարհը ուզում ա քեզ գլոբալացման քողի տակ ձուլի ու սարքի անդեմ ու պատկանելիություն չունեցող մարդ... իսկ դու, փոխանակ քո ազգի արմատներին կառչելու, դնում ես ու ուզում ես ազգիդ կեսին վառած լինես.... էտ ա *ՁԵՐ ԱՌԱՋՆՈՐԴԸ* ձեզ քարոզում... անհանդուրժողականություն սեփական ազգիդ հանդեպ...... ողբալի ա ընկեր ջան, լացելու ու խայտառակ լինելու հիանալի պատճառ....


Դավիթ, նախ ասեմ, որ դու երևի չես հասցրել ճանաչել գոնե քաղաքականությունում գրող ակումբցիներին... ու եթե հիմա թեկուզ Կուկը այսպես է արտահայտվում, դա բնավ չի նշանակում, որ ինքը քարշ չի տալիս այդ 5000 դրամանոցներին: Հա, հենց քարշ է տալիս, այնքանով, որ նրանց փոխարեն էլ է պայքարում: Մեկ էլ չթվա, թե զոմբիներ ենք. քաղաքականությունից չենք կաղում, պետք եղավ կենսագրություններս էլ կգրենք :Jpit:  ուղղակի նյարդայնացնող է ամեն անգամ սկսել 0-ից, 0-ից բացատրել, որ Լևոնը էս չի, էն ա, էն չի, էս ա... կարճ ասած՝ հասկացար: Իսկ գլոբալիզացիան ինչ կապ ուներ? Արդար ընտրություններ անցկացնելը ինչ կապ ունի ազգի արմատներից կտրվելու հետ?

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Սուրբ են սուրբ... այ ախպեր գոնե էդ մի ասա... մենակ հայկական ժամանակը քեզ օրինակ, կարդացել ես? Ցանկացած համար կարող ես նայել:
> 
> Աստղ ջան դե ճիշտ են ասում էլի, որ գեղեցիկ սեռի ներկայացուցիչները քաղաքականությունից չպիտի խոսեն: Ինչիդ պետք է ընկել ես սենց կեղտոտ զրույցների մեջ? Լավ գիտես ինչ գեղեցիկ բաներ էլ կան կյանքում
> Իրականում էս աշխարհում անհայտներ շատ կան, բայց դու նենց ես խոսում, ոնց որ բոլոր անհայտները գտել ես... հարգելիս, հավասարումն անլուծելի է...
> Հա, ինձ մի փորձիր ինչ որ գրառումներում բռնացնել, կամ հակասություններ գտնել... էդ ՆԵՐի նշումները և այլն...ասեմ քեզ ես նույնիսկ լսած եմ ասենք Վերիշենի ժողովուրդ, Քարահունջի շողովուրդ, Սիսիանի ժողովուրդ, ու զարմացած եմ, որ դու տենց բաներ լսած չես...
> Խնդրում եմ էլի քեզ, մեկ է բան չես հասկանալու էս անդեր խաղերից, մոռացիր քաղաքականությունը...


ՀԺ- ում ցույց տուր հասարակ քաղաքացու նկատմամբ ատելություն սերմանող մեկ հոդված: Հենց հիմա կարո՞ղ ես… Սպասում եմ:

----------


## Elmo

> 1. Մասսոնիզմ, այսինքն, դա մասսունների դավադրաբար գործընթացն է, նրանք ծրագրեր ունեն, և դրանց իրականացումը կապում են ԼՊՏ-ի հետ


Մասսոնները միշտ առանձնացել են իրենց քիթը աշխարհի ամենաբերրի ու փողաբեր երկրներ խոթելով: Իմ կարծիքով ամենահավանական տարբերակը հենց մասսոնիզմն է: Ելնելով Հայաստանի աշխարհում հարուստ ու հզոր երկրների ցուցակում զբաղեցրած դիրքից՝ կարող եմ 90 տոկոս հավանականությամբ ասել որ այդպես է: Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի նպատակը Հայաստանի նավթի, ոսկու, ադամանտի, գազի, երկաթի, հանքերը մասսոնների ձեռքը հանձնելն է: Նա ուզում է աշխարհի ամենահարուս երկրներից մեկին՝ Հայաստանին սարքի մասսոնության ենթակա երկիր: Մեր ինքնաթիռաշինությունը, մեքենաշինությունը, նավաշինությունը պետք է հանձնի մասսոններին:


Ապեր մենք ի՞նչ ունենք, որ մասսոններին հետաքրքրենք: Հայաստանը նվիրեն էլ մասսոնները չեն վերցնի: Տեղով գլխացավանք ա:

----------


## Elmo

*Մոդերատորական: Թեման կարճ ժամանակով փակվում է Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան քաղաքական գործչի հետ կապ չունեցող գրառումները համապատասխան թեմաներով բաշխելու համար:*

*Որոշ թեմայից դուրս գրառումներ տեղափոխվել են այստեղ:

թեման վերաբացվում է:*

----------


## davidus

> Ապեր մենք ի՞նչ ունենք, որ մասսոններին հետաքրքրենք: Հայաստանը նվիրեն էլ մասսոնները չեն վերցնի: Տեղով գլխացավանք ա:


Elmo ջան, ուրան ունենք.....

----------


## Elmo

> Elmo ջան, ուրան ունենք.....


Ու վե՞րջ: Դրա համար մասսոններին պետք չէր Լևոնին տնից հանել ուղարկել ցույցի: Փողը կտային կառնեին: Համ էլ էդ ուրանը հարստացնել ա պետք, թե չէ զիբիլ ա: Մենք Ռուսաստանից ենք հարստացրած ուրան բերում:

----------


## Սամվել

> Elmo ջան, ուրան ունենք.....


 :LOL:  :LOL:  իմ արև... 


Ախպեր դրանք Աչքիս կամ Սևանի վրա են աչքները դրել.. կամ էլ՝ որն ավելի հավանական է, Քարահունջի ծակերի  :Jpit:  :LOL:   :Secret:

----------

Ambrosine (05.06.2009), murmushka (05.06.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

Էլմո ջան, նախ առաջինը, ես չեմ կարծում, որ մասսոններն են ամեն ինչ անում, 
Բայց ինչ վերաբերվում է թե մենք ինչ ունենք... մի 5-10 տարուց երևի կերևա թե ինչ ունենք:
Մենք խելք ունեք, որը քչերին ա տրված և ունենք դեռևս անբացատրելի պատմություն, ու աշխարհիս վրա ամեն կերպ հանում են ՀԱՅ տերմինը, մի օր էլ մեզ կհանեն, էս ժողովուրդին, մենք էլ կպրծնենք, իրանք էլ,... բայց հարց, էդ մենք ինչ ունենք, որ ընդհատակյա կատարվում են այդպիսի բաներ:
Քանի առեղծվածային զրույցներին վարդագույն ակնոցներով եք նայում, չեք էլ իմանա թե ինչ ունենք:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> ՀԺ- ում ցույց տուր հասարակ քաղաքացու նկատմամբ ատելություն սերմանող մեկ հոդված: Հենց հիմա կարո՞ղ ես… Սպասում եմ:


Հասարակ քաղաքացու հետ կապված ես բան չեմ ասել, խոսքն ընդհանրապես ատելության մասին է, օրինակ իշխանությունների, նրանց հետ համագործակցողների հանդեպ... իսկ դրա օրինակները կարծում եմ անհրաժեշտ չէ բերել: :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

Մասսոնների թեմային մի քիչ հումորով եմ նայում:
Բայց իրականում չգիտեմ ինչի ա Լևոնը հետ եկել: Դատելով նրա ղեկավարման տարիներին Հայաստանում լկտիության ու ամենաթողության բարգավաճումից, չեմ կարծում որ նրա նպատակները արդար են: Մի կողմից էլ չեմ կարողանում լոգիկա գտնել: Շահի մասին ա խոսքը: Լևոնի թոռան թոռն էլ ա ապահովված ամեն ինչով: Ոչ գումարի պրոբլեմ ունի, ոչ աշխատելու, ոչ էլ անվտանգության: Էլի չեմ հասկանում ի՞նչն ա պակաս, որ եկել ա ասպարեզ:
Ատելության սերմանում բան, սենց բաներն էլ չեմ ընդունում: Էս իշխանություններին ատելու համար Լևոնը պետք չի: Իրավիճակին ծանոթ մարդը պետք ա որ մինիմում չսիրի էս իշխանություններին: Ստեղ ուրիշ բան կա, որը ոչ մեկս չգիտենք իմ կարծիքով: Նույնիսկ Լևոնի համախոհները չգիտեն:

----------


## davidus

> Ախպեր դրանք Աչքիս կամ Սևանի վրա են աչքները դրել


Սամ ջան գիտես որ Սևանը աշխարհում ամենաբարձր քաղցրահամ լիճն ա, այսինքն` խմելու ջրի պաշար  :Wink:  քարահունջդ ստոնհենջից 1000 տարի ավելի մեծ ա..... ու ՄԵՐՆԱ  :Goblin:

----------

Լեռնցի (05.06.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> Մասսոնների թեմային մի քիչ հումորով եմ նայում:
> Բայց իրականում չգիտեմ ինչի ա Լևոնը հետ եկել: Դատելով նրա ղեկավարման տարիներին Հայաստանում լկտիության ու ամենաթողության բարգավաճումից, չեմ կարծում որ նրա նպատակները արդար են: Մի կողմից էլ չեմ կարողանում լոգիկա գտնել: Շահի մասին ա խոսքը: Լևոնի թոռան թոռն էլ ա ապահովված ամեն ինչով: Ոչ գումարի պրոբլեմ ունի, ոչ աշխատելու, ոչ էլ անվտանգության: Էլի չեմ հասկանում ի՞նչն ա պակաս, որ եկել ա ասպարեզ:
> Ատելության սերմանում բան, սենց բաներն էլ չեմ ընդունում: Էս իշխանություններին ատելու համար Լևոնը պետք չի: Իրավիճակին ծանոթ մարդը պետք ա որ մինիմում չսիրի էս իշխանություններին: Ստեղ ուրիշ բան կա, որը ոչ մեկս չգիտենք իմ կարծիքով: Նույնիսկ Լևոնի համախոհները չգիտեն:


Այլնա Վազգ ջան  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (05.06.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> Սամ ջան գիտես որ Սևանը աշխարհում ամենաբարձր քաղցրահամ լիճն ա, այսինքն` խմելու ջրի պաշար  քարահունջդ ստոնհենջից 1000 տարի ավելի մեծ ա..... ու ՄԵՐՆԱ


Այսինքն հինա՞ թե՞ ծակերն են մեծ  :Blush:

----------


## Elmo

> Սամ ջան գիտես որ Սևանը աշխարհում ամենաբարձր քաղցրահամ լիճն ա, այսինքն` խմելու ջրի պաշար  քարահունջդ ստոնհենջից 1000 տարի ավելի մեծ ա..... ու ՄԵՐՆԱ


Ինչքա՞ն փող կարելի ա աշխատել քարահունջով ու Սևանով: Հիմա ի՞նչ Լևոնն եկել ա , որ Սևանը խմի պրծացնի, Քարահունջի ծակ քարերն էլ ծախի՞: :Think:

----------

Kuk (05.06.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Սամ ջան գիտես որ Սևանը աշխարհում ամենաբարձր քաղցրահամ լիճն ա, այսինքն` խմելու ջրի պաշար  քարահունջդ ստոնհենջից 1000 տարի ավելի մեծ ա..... ու ՄԵՐՆԱ


Երեխեք, արդեն լեգենդների թեմա գնացինք, ձեր ասած արևմտյան <<հարձակումը>> Հայաստանի վրա, այլ պատճառներ ունի, հաստատ Քարահունջի ծակերի համար չի, ոչ էլ Սևանի Կարմրախայտի: Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ մենք պիտի մեր երկրում ձայնի իրավունք չունենանք

----------


## davidus

> Այսինքն հինա՞ թե՞ ծակերն են մեծ


քարահունջդ ստոնհենջից *1000 տարի* ավելի մեծ ա..... ու ՄԵՐՆԱ.........  :LOL: 
... Սամ ջան.. հիմա որասեմ, կասես ես տղեն լուսնից ա իջել.. բայց դե նայի.... մոտ 30-50 տարի հետո էս գլոբալ տաքացումը ՆԱԽՈՒՍԱՓԵԼԻՈՐԵՆ բերելու ա օվկիանոսի մակարդակի բարձրացման... պրիչոմ 100-ավոր մետրերով... լրիվ լոիրջ... ու գիրես քանի միլիոն քառակուսի կիլոմետր ցամաք մնալուա ջրի տակ... բա ըտեղ բնակվող մարդիկ ուր տիտի գնան ապրելու.... կասես խի մեր քարերին են աչք տնքել??? կասեմ կարողա և աչք չեն տնգել.. բայց դու պատկերացրու պանիկայի չափերն ու մարդկանց հոսքը...   չէ, ուղղակի փորձի պատկերացնես...

----------

Լեռնցի (05.06.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> քարահունջդ ստոնհենջից *1000 տարի* ավելի մեծ ա..... ու ՄԵՐՆԱ......... 
> ... Սամ ջան.. հիմա որասեմ, կասես ես տղեն լուսնից ա իջել.. բայց դե նայի.... մոտ 30-50 տարի հետո էս գլոբալ տաքացումը ՆԱԽՈՒՍԱՓԵԼԻՈՐԵՆ բերելու ա օվկիանոսի մակարդակի բարձրացման... պրիչոմ 100-ավոր մետրերով... լրիվ լոիրջ... ու գիրես քանի միլիոն քառակուսի կիլոմետր ցամաք մնալուա ջրի տակ... բա ըտեղ բնակվող մարդիկ ուր տիտի գնան ապրելու.... կասես խի մեր քարերին են աչք տնքել??? կասեմ կարողա և աչք չեն տնգել.. բայց դու պատկերացրու պանիկայի չափերն ու մարդկանց հոսքը...   չէ, ուղղակի փորձի պատկերացնես...


ապրես... էս տեսակետը մի տարուց էլ առաջ ասել եմ, փաստորեն մենակ ես չեմ...
հիմա հուսով եմ քննարկումը ազգային արմատներին կառչելուց կտեղափոխվի քաղաքական դաշտ

քո կարծիքով, մենք ինչ պիտի անենք, որ ոտնատակ չլինի մեր երկիրը?

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Մասսոնների թեմային մի քիչ հումորով եմ նայում:
> Բայց իրականում չգիտեմ ինչի ա Լևոնը հետ եկել: Դատելով նրա ղեկավարման տարիներին Հայաստանում լկտիության ու ամենաթողության բարգավաճումից, չեմ կարծում որ նրա նպատակները արդար են: Մի կողմից էլ չեմ կարողանում լոգիկա գտնել: Շահի մասին ա խոսքը: Լևոնի թոռան թոռն էլ ա ապահովված ամեն ինչով: Ոչ գումարի պրոբլեմ ունի, ոչ աշխատելու, ոչ էլ անվտանգության: Էլի չեմ հասկանում ի՞նչն ա պակաս, որ եկել ա ասպարեզ:
> Ատելության սերմանում բան, սենց բաներն էլ չեմ ընդունում: Էս իշխանություններին ատելու համար Լևոնը պետք չի: Իրավիճակին ծանոթ մարդը պետք ա որ մինիմում չսիրի էս իշխանություններին: Ստեղ ուրիշ բան կա, որը ոչ մեկս չգիտենք իմ կարծիքով: Նույնիսկ Լևոնի համախոհները չգիտեն:


Ապրես է ապրես... էն իմ երկար ու բարակ ճառիս կարճ կոնկրետ տարբերակը, պարզապես մի քիչ ավել եմ փորձել հիմնավորել... հա հենց այլ տարբերակն է,(5), որ ոչ մեկս էլ չգիտենք իրական պատճառը: :Smile:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Elmo

> քարահունջդ ստոնհենջից *1000 տարի* ավելի մեծ ա..... ու ՄԵՐՆԱ......... 
> ... Սամ ջան.. հիմա որասեմ, կասես ես տղեն լուսնից ա իջել.. բայց դե նայի.... մոտ 30-50 տարի հետո էս գլոբալ տաքացումը ՆԱԽՈՒՍԱՓԵԼԻՈՐԵՆ բերելու ա օվկիանոսի մակարդակի բարձրացման... պրիչոմ 100-ավոր մետրերով... լրիվ լոիրջ... ու գիրես քանի միլիոն քառակուսի կիլոմետր ցամաք մնալուա ջրի տակ... բա ըտեղ բնակվող մարդիկ ուր տիտի գնան ապրելու.... կասես խի մեր քարերին են աչք տնքել??? կասեմ կարողա և աչք չեն տնգել.. բայց դու պատկերացրու պանիկայի չափերն ու մարդկանց հոսքը...   չէ, ուղղակի փորձի պատկերացնես...


Որպես դիպլոմավորված էկոլոգ, հերքում եմ գլոբալ տաքացման մասին ապատեղեկատվությունը: Ամենապիսիմիստ հաշվարկներով համաշխարհային օվկիանոսի մակարդակը ընդամենը 1 մետր կարող է բարձրանալ 100 տարվա մեջ: եթե իհարկե բարձրանա:

Որպես բաժնի մոդերատոր պահանջում եմ վերջ տալ օֆտոպին:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> ապրես... էս տեսակետը մի տարուց էլ առաջ ասել եմ, փաստորեն մենակ ես չեմ...
> հիմա հուսով եմ քննարկումը ազգային արմատներին կառչելուց կտեղափոխվի քաղաքական դաշտ
> 
> քո կարծիքով, մենք ինչ պիտի անենք, որ ոտնատակ չլինի մեր երկիրը?


Ազգային արմատներից կառչելու հարցը պարզապես ամոթ է, որ քննարկվում է, դա պետք է լինի մարդու դաստիարակության մեջ:
Իսկ Աստղ ջան, էդ քո ասած խոսքի ազատություն եսիմ ինչերը, դա ունի շատ վատ հետևանքներ, գոռգոռում եք, բայց չեք մտածում հետևանքների մասին: Խոսքեր կան, որոնց հնչեցման համար մարդ պետք է պատիժ կրի: Յուրաքանչյուրս մեր համար դա հասկանում եք, բայց երբ ընդհանուր ժողովուրդի մեջ է դա նստում, բոլոր հիմարները ոգևորվում են ու սկսում են խոսալ, արդյունքում ինֆորմացիան շատանում ա, մարդու ուղեղն էլ տրաքում ա...  :LOL: դրա համար մենակ խելոք մարդիկ պիտի խոսան :Smile:  :LOL:

----------


## Elmo

> Ապրես է ապրես... էն իմ երկար ու բարակ ճառիս կարճ կոնկրետ տարբերակը, պարզապես մի քիչ ավել եմ փորձել հիմնավորել... հա հենց այլ տարբերակն է,(5), որ ոչ մեկս էլ չգիտենք իրական պատճառը:


Ախր իրական պատճառը չիմանալն ա հենց Լևոնի հաջողության ու անհաջողության գրավականը:
Չիմանալով նրա գալու իրական պատճառը՝ դյուրահավատ մարդիկ հետևում են նրան: Խելոք մարդիկ իրենք են պատճառ գտնում ու էլի հետևում են նրան, դժգոհ մարդիկ նույնպես:
Չհետևողներից. սնահավատները վախենում են ջհուդներից, խելոքները՝ չեն վստահում նրան, դժգոհները՝ նրանից ավելի շատ են դժգոհ:

Արդյունքում ձևավորվում ա ոչ թե կոնկրետ մարդկանց տիպերի(կախված սոցիալական վիճակից, կրթվածությունից և այլն...) բաժանում: Այլ Մարդկանց հավասար բաժանում:
Այսինքն: Լևոնին հետևողներին մի բառով միամիտ, խաբված, դժգոհ կամ սնահավատ անվանելը ՍԽԱԼ է: Ամեն տեսակի արդիկ էլ կան: Բռնած գիտությունների թեկնածուից միչև բացարձակ անտառաճանաչ: Սնահավատից մինչև աթեիստ:
Նույնն էլ չհետևողների մասին: Սխալ ա նրան չհետևողին ստրուկ, համակերպվող, վախկոտ, կառավարվող անվանելը: Նույն մարդկանց մյուս կեսն էլ չի հետևում:

Այ հենց էդ ա պատճառը, որ սայլը տեղից չի շարժվում: Ոչ էս կողմ, ոչ էն կողմ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Որպես դիպլոմավորված էկոլոգ, հերքում եմ գլոբալ տաքացման մասին ապատեղեկատվությունը: Ամենապիսիմիստ հաշվարկներով համաշխարհային օվկիանոսի մակարդակը ընդամենը 1 մետր կարող է բարձրանալ 100 տարվա մեջ: եթե իհարկե բարձրանա:
> 
> Որպես բաժնի մոդերատոր պահանջում եմ վերջ տալ օֆտոպին:


Էլմո ջան, էդ կարևոր չի, կարևորը թող էդ հարցի պայմաններում թեկուզ պատասխանեն, թե ինչը կփրկի մեզ...

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ազգային արմատներից կառչելու հարցը պարզապես ամոթ է, որ քննարկվում է, դա պետք է լինի մարդու դաստիարակության մեջ:
> Իսկ Աստղ ջան, էդ քո ասած խոսքի ազատություն եսիմ ինչերը, դա ունի շատ վատ հետևանքներ, գոռգոռում եք, բայց չեք մտածում հետևանքների մասին: Խոսքեր կան, որոնց հնչեցման համար մարդ պետք է պատիժ կրի: Յուրաքանչյուրս մեր համար դա հասկանում եք, բայց երբ ընդհանուր ժողովուրդի մեջ է դա նստում, բոլոր հիմարները ոգևորվում են ու սկսում են խոսալ, արդյունքում ինֆորմացիան շատանում ա, մարդու ուղեղն էլ տրաքում ա... դրա համար մենակ խելոք մարդիկ պիտի խոսան


ճիշտն ասած լավ չհասկացա՝ ինչ նկատի ունես, բայց եթե իմ մտածածն ա, ուրեմն գրառումների քանակը վկա

----------


## Elmo

> Էլմո ջան, էդ կարևոր չի, կարևորը թող էդ հարցի պայմաններում թեկուզ պատասխանեն, թե ինչը կփրկի մեզ...


Ազգային մտածելակերպի ձևավորումը: Լևոնը կարա գնա տուն քնի, եթե մենք ազգային նորմալ մտածելակերպ ունենանք:
Եթբ հարևանդ գործ տվող չլինի, երբ ես պաշտոնյա լինեմ ու քեզ իմ տեղակալ չնշանակեմ, որպես ծանոթ: Երբ ամեն մեկը բակում իրա համար տարածք չզավթի ու զաբոռապատի ու միևնույն ժամանակ բողոքի, որ թաղապետը տարածքներ ա զավթում: Երբ պետավտոտեսուչը տասքսիստին տուգանելուց չլսի սենց խոսքեր «բա են ջպին խի չես տուգանում», այն դեպքում, երբ հարգարժան տաքսիստը ինքն ա ջպին ճանապարհ զիջում վախից: Երբ հարուստները կամաչեն իրանց լկտի պահել, իսկ աղքատները չեն երազի հարստանալ, մենակ նրա համար, որ իրանց լկտի պահեն: Կարամ անվերջ շարունակեմ:

----------

Ambrosine (05.06.2009)

----------


## davidus

> քո կարծիքով, մենք ինչ պիտի անենք, որ ոտնատակ չլինի մեր երկիրը?


իրարից ատամներով բռնվելը ու մեր արմատներին կառչելը.... օտարամոլությանը ՈՉ ասելը.... սեփական ինքնությունը և դեմքը պահելը..... *ՍԵՓԱԿԱՆ ՀՈՂԻՆ ՏԵՐ ԿԱՆԳՆԵԼԸ*

----------


## Ambrosine

> իրարից ատամներով բռնվելը ու մեր արմատներին կառչելը.... օտարամոլությանը ՈՉ ասելը.... սեփական ինքնությունը և դեմքը պահելը..... *ՍԵՓԱԿԱՆ ՀՈՂԻՆ ՏԵՐ ԿԱՆԳՆԵԼԸ*


ու դու կարծում ես, որ Լևոնը էս ամեն ինչին դեմ ա?
եթե սկսես ակումբի տարբեր թեմաներ կարդալ, կտեսնես գուցե նաև իմ գրառումներից, որտեղ ես մեկ-մեկ նույնիսկ շովինիզմի եմ հասնում, բայց դա չի խանգարում լինել իրատես: Ես հենց իմ հողին տեր կանգնելու համար ա, որ ընդդիմության մեջ եմ, որովհետև էս վիճակը արդեն տանում է դեպի դե յուրե գաղութի

Էլմոն էլ լավ կետ նշեց՝ ազգային մտածելակերպ, իսկ ես ավելացնեմ՝ պետական մտածելակերպ
կապ չունի ցեղակրոն, դաշնակ, հհշ, հհկ, լյը, օհյ.... կարևորը լինենք էս պետության համար լիարժեք քաղաքացի, ոչ թե ինչ-որ բանդայի հպատակ

----------

murmushka (05.06.2009), Սամվել (05.06.2009)

----------


## davidus

> ու դու կարծում ես, որ Լևոնը էս ամեն ինչին դեմ ա?


ցավդ տանեմ, հարազատ ջան... ախր էլ ոնց ասեմ...... լևոնը մեր ու մեր պետության մեջ օրինականության հաստատման մասին մտածում ա էնքան, որքանով ես Հայաստանում ԴԵԼՖԻՆԱԲՈՒԾՈՒԹՅԱՆ զարգացմանը նպաստելու մասին........ :LOL:  ուշքի եկեք....

----------

Լեռնցի (05.06.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> ու դու կարծում ես, որ Լևոնը էս ամեն ինչին դեմ ա?
> եթե սկսես ակումբի տարբեր թեմաներ կարդալ, կտեսնես գուցե նաև իմ գրառումներից, որտեղ ես մեկ-մեկ նույնիսկ շովինիզմի եմ հասնում, բայց դա չի խանգարում լինել իրատես: Ես հենց իմ հողին տեր կանգնելու համար ա, որ ընդդիմության մեջ եմ, որովհետև էս վիճակը արդեն տանում է դեպի դե յուրե գաղութի
> 
> Էլմոն էլ լավ կետ նշեց՝ ազգային մտածելակերպ, իսկ ես ավելացնեմ՝ պետական մտածելակերպ
> կապ չունի ցեղակրոն, դաշնակ, հհշ, հհկ, լյը, օհյ.... կարևորը լինենք էս պետության համար լիարժեք քաղաքացի, ոչ թե ինչ-որ բանդայի հպատակ


Ինչքան ուզում եք ստեղ զրուցենք, ինչն ա կարևոր, ինչը չէ...ինչքան ուզում ա Լևոնը պայքարի, ինչքան մարդ ուզում ա հետևին կանգնած լինի... բան չի դուրս գա...
Միայն...և միմիայն մտավորականության ակտիվությունը, համախմբվածությունը կարող է հարց լուծել... մտավորականը ցանկալի է լինի անկուսակցական...և յուրաքանչյուրս պետք է լսենք մեր երկրի այն մտավորականներին, ովքեր խոսում են ազգային շահերից, և բացի խոսելուց նաև քայլեր են ձեռնարկում դրանց համար: Իսկ մեր հարուստներն էլ վերջապես պետք է հասկանան, որ ֆինանսապես պետք է մեջք կանգնեն մեր մտավորականներին... ահա այդ ամենը որ տեղի ունենա, աշխարհն էլ կգրավենք...Հավատացեք... միմիայն մեր մտավորականներն են կարող հարց լուծել... Պատահական չէ ապրիլի 23ի երեկոն... 
Իսկ էդ անդերը դժվար չէ նկատել, որ ամենալավ մտավորականներն այսօր Լևոնի հետ չեն... դա պետք է նկատել... ու դա է հենց պատճառը, որ Լևոնի գործերը չեն կարող առաջ գնալ...
և ինքը մի անգամ արդեն խաբել է մեր մտավորականությանը... կանգնելով իրենց գլխին լիդեր դեռ 88-ի ժամանակները,...

----------


## murmushka

> ցավդ տանեմ, հարազատ ջան... ախր էլ ոնց ասեմ...... լևոնը մեր ու մեր պետության մեջ օրինականության հաստատման մասին մտածում ա էնքան, որքանով ես Հայաստանում ԴԵԼՖԻՆԱԲՈՒԾՈՒԹՅԱՆ զարգացմանը նպաստելու մասին........ ուշքի եկեք....


շատ կուզենայի այս գրառումը հավաստի դարձնող որևէ հիմնավոր փաստարկ լսել
թե չէ ակամայից սկսում եմ հավատալ, որ Դուք ուզում եք դելֆինաբուծությամբ զբաղվել
մարդ, որը հիմք դրեց պետության, որի օրոք պատերազմ հաղթեցինք դեմ է մեր երկրի կայունությանը՞
կուռ տրամաբանություն

----------

Սամվել (05.06.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> շատ կուզենայի այս գրառումը հավաստի դարձնող որևէ հիմնավոր փաստարկ լսել
> թե չէ ակամայից սկսում եմ հավատալ, որ Դուք ուզում եք դելֆինաբուծությամբ զբաղվել
> մարդ, որը հիմք դրեց պետության, որի օրոք պատերազմ հաղթեցինք դեմ է մեր երկրի կայունությանը՞
> կուռ տրամաբանություն


Հանցագործություն է քո նշածների վերագրումը Լևոնին...ծանր հանցագործություն...

----------

davidus (05.06.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> ցավդ տանեմ, հարազատ ջան... ախր էլ ոնց ասեմ...... լևոնը մեր ու մեր պետության մեջ օրինականության հաստատման մասին մտածում ա էնքան, որքանով ես Հայաստանում ԴԵԼՖԻՆԱԲՈՒԾՈՒԹՅԱՆ զարգացմանը նպաստելու մասին........ ուշքի եկեք....


Դավիթ, բայց մեր ինչին ա պետք իմանալ՝ ինչ ա մտածում Լևոնը: Կարևոր է այն, թե ինչ է անում: Իսկ նրա արածը մեկը պիտի աներ...

----------


## murmushka

> Միայն...և միմիայն մտավորականության ակտիվությունը, համախմբվածությունը կարող է հարց լուծել... մտավորականը ցանկալի է լինի անկուսակցական...և յուրաքանչյուրս պետք է լսենք մեր երկրի այն մտավորականներին, ովքեր խոսում են ազգային շահերից, և բացի խոսելուց նաև քայլեր են ձեռնարկում դրանց համար:


ու այստեղ հայտնվում է Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ու ասում բոլոր մտավորականներին վաճառվեք՞
ով էր բռնել մտավորականների բերանը, երբ 10 տարի շարունակ սպանում էին հենց ազգիս բարոյական համակարգը, երբ  մարդկանց սոցիալական վիճակի բռնաբարությամբ բռնաբարեցին նաև գաղափարախոսությունը
ուր էին մտավորականները՞ Լևոնի կողմից էին ֆինանսավորվում լռելու համար՞
ուր էին մտավորականները, երբ սպանվեց Պողոս Պողոսյանը՞ ձայն չէին հանում որ ինչ՞
հենց մեծագույն մտավորականի աչքի առաջ կատարվեց այդ հանցագործությունը
 ու ինչ՞
սպասենք երբ են երկնքից իջնելու արդար ազնիվ մտավորականներ
իսկ չեք մտածում մինչ այդ էլ հայ չի մնա, ուր մնաց թէ ազգային մտածելակերօ՞

----------

Ambrosine (05.06.2009)

----------


## murmushka

կներես իսկ ում պիտի վերագրեմ՞
նույնիսկ պաշտոնական տվյալներով այդ մարդն էր այդ օրերին մեր նխագահը
հիմա որ Սերժը ծախի Ղարաբաղը, պիտի այդ ամենը վերագրեմ ում՞ Պարույր Հայրիկյանին՞
անիմաստ եմ գտնում ձեր գրառումները, որովհետև հակափաստարկ բերելու ոչ մի ցանկություն չունեք, այլ ուղղակի միայն սևացնել դիմացինին, առանց որևէ հիմնավոր փաստարկի
որ ես մոլորվածս կարդամ ու ասեմ բայց ճիշտ են ասում էլի, հո սուտ չի
չկա

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ինչքան ուզում եք ստեղ զրուցենք, ինչն ա կարևոր, ինչը չէ...ինչքան ուզում ա Լևոնը պայքարի, ինչքան մարդ ուզում ա հետևին կանգնած լինի... բան չի դուրս գա...
> Միայն...և միմիայն մտավորականության ակտիվությունը, համախմբվածությունը կարող է հարց լուծել... մտավորականը ցանկալի է լինի անկուսակցական...և յուրաքանչյուրս պետք է լսենք մեր երկրի այն մտավորականներին, ովքեր խոսում են ազգային շահերից, և բացի խոսելուց նաև քայլեր են ձեռնարկում դրանց համար: Իսկ մեր հարուստներն էլ վերջապես պետք է հասկանան, որ ֆինանսապես պետք է մեջք կանգնեն մեր մտավորականներին... ահա այդ ամենը որ տեղի ունենա, աշխարհն էլ կգրավենք...Հավատացեք... միմիայն մեր մտավորականներն են կարող հարց լուծել... Պատահական չէ ապրիլի 23ի երեկոն... 
> Իսկ էդ անդերը դժվար չէ նկատել, որ ամենալավ մտավորականներն այսօր Լևոնի հետ չեն... դա պետք է նկատել... ու դա է հենց պատճառը, որ Լևոնի գործերը չեն կարող առաջ գնալ...
> և ինքը մի անգամ արդեն խաբել է մեր մտավորականությանը... կանգնելով իրենց գլխին լիդեր դեռ 88-ի ժամանակները,...


ինչով է խաբել 88-ին?  :Shok: 

մտավորականների պահով համաձայն եմ, բայց պիտի ընդունենք, որ ներկայիս <<մտավորականները>> սերժի գործակալներն են: ԵՊՀ-ի ռեկտորը պիտի սերժին դեմ դուրս գա? թե Ժողի?

----------


## Լեռնցի

Մի բան ասեմ միայն, մտավորականության արհամարման հիմքը դրել է Լևոնը, ինքն է առաջինը ձեռ առել մտավորականին, խաբել ու վռնդել մեր երկրից, բարոյապես բռնաբարելով նրանց...Սա փաստ է, որ էդ թվականներին հողի հետ խաղալուց չլինեիք կիմանաիք:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մի բան ասեմ միայն, մտավորականության արհամարման հիմքը դրել է Լևոնը, ինքն է առաջինը ձեռ առել մտավորականին, խաբել ու վռնդել մեր երկրից, բարոյապես բռնաբարելով նրանց...Սա փաստ է, որ էդ թվականներին հողի հետ խաղալուց չլինեիք կիմանաիք:


Չարյաց հիմք՝ Լևոն
հոկտեմբերի 27-ի հիմքն էլ ինքը դրեց..

----------


## murmushka

> Մի բան ասեմ միայն, մտավորականության արհամարման հիմքը դրել է Լևոնը, ինքն է առաջինը ձեռ առել մտավորականին, խաբել ու վռնդել մեր երկրից, բարոյապես բռնաբարելով նրանց...Սա փաստ է, որ էդ թվականներին հողի հետ խաղալուց չլինեիք կիմանաիք:


տարիքիդ նայելով կարծում եմ դու անգամ այդ ժամանակ դեռ հողի հետ չէիր խաղում, այլ ուրիշ բաների հետ
այնպես որ նախ իմացիր դիմացինդ երբ ինչի հետ է խաղացել , նոր նման ամպագորգոռ արտահայտություններ թույլ տուր
ինչ ինչ , բայց մեղադրել Լևոն Տեր_պետրոսյանին մտավորականությանը արհամարհելու մեջ, չէի սպասում
ախ հա, երևի այսօրվա իշխանության մեծարած երգչիստներին եք մտավորական համարում՞
չգիտեմ, իսկ ես հողով խաղալը թողնելուց հետո ահագին ման եմ եկել ու չեմ գտնում մեր երկրում  իր երկրով մտահոգ մտավորականի / բացառությամբ մի քանի մարդու/

----------


## Լեռնցի

Ես մտավորական չեմ, որ ասեմ ինչ են նրանք անում, կամ պատրաստվում անել, ... ճանաչում եմ անձամբ մի քանիսին....շատ գործ են անում,...ավելին քան ԼՊՏ: Ներկայիս մտավորականների մասին մի շտապիր դատել... լավ? ԼՊՏ-ին լսելու փոխարեն կարդացեք ԿՈՄԻՏԱՍ, ՆԺԴԵՀ, ԴԱՇՏԵՆՑ, և այլն և այլն... ու դուք կգտնեք իմ նշած մտավորականներին... որոնք կան... ու կտեսնեք, որ նրանք էլ են քննադատում նրանց, ովքեր քննադատման արժանի են... կտեսնեք ինչ ահռելի գործեր են անում, ինչ ծանր բեռներ են վերցրել իրենց վրա... 

Իսկ 88-ի և մնացած հարցերը լուծել է ժողովուրդը, պատերազմը հաղթել են եռաբլուրում պառկած եղբայրենրը ու նրանց ընկերները...ոչ թե ԼՊՏ-ն.... ասում եմ, մի քիչ մտածեք էլի...մի քիչ... մի քիչ կարդացեք,... մի քիչ... ԼՊՏ-ն չի լուծել ու չի լուծելու այդ հարցը,....նրա տակ շատ կեղտ կա.....չի կարա լուծի ինքը ազգային հարց...չեք հասկանաում? դժվար ա տեսնել? :Shok:  :Xeloq: 
Իսկ աղջիկներին նամանավանդ, թող զբաղվեն ու մտածեն էնպիսի հարցերի շուրջ, որոնք նրանց հարիր է... ինքներդ մի օգտակար բան արեք...սովորեք հարգելը, վերջիվերջո դա մեր լեզվի բառերից մեկն է, ....

----------


## davidus

> Դավիթ, բայց մեր ինչին ա պետք իմանալ՝ ինչ ա մտածում Լևոնը: Կարևոր է այն, թե ինչ է անում: Իսկ նրա արածը մեկը պիտի աներ...


ցավդ տանեմ, եթե հանկարծ /համոզված եմ որ չի լինի  :Ok:  / լևոնը դառնա նախագահ, եթե դուք կկարողանաք դրանից ավելի հեշտությամբ ազատվել, քան հիմիկվաններից, համարս կտամ, կզանգես, կհանդիպենք ու մի հատ *ԿԿՏԱՑՆԵՍ ԳԼԽԻՍ*..... 
ցավդ տանեմ, հիմա էլ Վազգեն չկա, որ քաղաք զորք մտցնելու սպառնալիքով դրան ստիպի հրաժարական տալ .... հիմա էլ արդեն ուրիշ ա.... հիմա էլ ով սրան պիտի ստիպի հրաժանական տալ.... ՀԱԿ-ը, թե հանրապետականները.....  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իսկ աղջիկներին նամանավանդ, թող զբաղվեն ու մտածեն էնպիսի հարցերի շուրջ, որոնք նրանց հարիր է... ինքներդ մի օգտակար բան արեք...սովորեք հարգելը, վերջիվերջո դա մեր լեզվի բառերից մեկն է, ....


նախ սրան պատասխանեմ...
աղջիկների տեղը խոհանոցն է, չէ? մեկ էլ օդնօկլասսնիկը, մեկ էլ չաթերը... :Jpit: 
կարճ ասած՝ դուք սովոր չեք, որ աղջիկը ձեզնից խելացի է լինում, էս մեկ: Եվ երկրորդ, բավական է աղջիկներին ուղղություն ցույց տաք՝ ինչ կարդան, ինչ քննարկեն

դժվար ա? դուք էլ աղջիկներին հարգեք, այ այստեղ էլ պիտի ընդունեմ, որ հայ աղջիկների սխալն է, որ տղաները այսպես են խոսում

----------


## murmushka

> Ներկայիս մտավորականների մասին մի շտապիր դատել... լավ? ԼՊՏ-ին լսելու փոխարեն կարդացեք ԿՈՄԻՏԱՍ, ՆԺԴԵՀ, ԴԱՇՏԵՆՑ, և այլն և այլն...


աաաաաաա երևի Կոմիտասը հիմա կողջուներ այսօրվա իշխանությունների քայլերը, լավ հասկանալի է
ուրիշ տարբերակ չկա՞ միգուցե բացատրեք նվաստիս բառացի,



> Իսկ 88-ի և մնացած հարցերը լուծել է ժողովուրդը, պատերազմը հաղթել են եռաբլուրում պառկած եղբայրենրը ու նրանց ընկերները...ոչ թե ԼՊՏ-ն.... ասում եմ, մի քիչ մտածեք էլի...մի քիչ... մի քիչ կարդացեք,... մի քիչ... ԼՊՏ-ն չի լուծել ու չի լուծելու այդ հարցը,....նրա տակ շատ կեղտ կա.....չի կարա լուծի ինքը ազգային հարց...չեք հասկանաում? դժվար ա տեսնել?


տեսնում ենք
դու տեսել ես մի գրառում, որտեղ ասվում է Լևոնը մաքուր է՞ ասվում է էլի կասենք, ներկայումս միայն նրա միջոցով կարող ենք ազատվել այս հանցագործ իշխանություններից ու ազատվելու ենք հենց նրա միջոցով էլ




> Իսկ աղջիկներին նամանավանդ, թող զբաղվեն ու մտածեն էնպիսի հարցերի շուրջ, որոնք նրանց հարիր է... ինքներդ մի օգտակար բան արեք...սովորեք հարգելը, վերջիվերջո դա մեր լեզվի բառերից մեկն է, ....


խորհուրդ տալուց առաջ փորձիր կիրառել ինքդ
հարգիր դիմացինիդ , մանավանդ աղջիկներին
ու դու չէ որ պիտի ասես ես ինչով զբաղվեմ, որտեղ գրեմ ու ինչ գրեմ, լավ՞՞՞՞ ինձ հարիր է ու ես ինձ լօրիվ իրավունք եմ վերապահում մտահոգվել իմ երկրի ապագայով , ու անել ինձնից կախված առավելագույնը, որ այդ ապագան լինի լավը
դա իմ սահմանադրական իրավունքն է ու ՉՀԱՄԱՐՁԱԿՎԵՍ մյուս անգամ հարիր մարիր մեջբերել , լավ՞

----------


## Ambrosine

> ցավդ տանեմ, եթե հանկարծ /համոզված եմ որ չի լինի  / լևոնը դառնա նախագահ, եթե դուք կկարողանաք դրանից ավելի հեշտությամբ ազատվել, քան հիմիկվաններից, համարս կտամ, կզանգես, կհանդիպենք ու մի հատ *ԿԿՏԱՑՆԵՍ ԳԼԽԻՍ*..... 
> ցավդ տանեմ, հիմա էլ Վազգեն չկա, որ քաղաք զորք մտցնելու սպառնալիքով դրան ստիպի հրաժարական տալ .... հիմա էլ արդեն ուրիշ ա.... հիմա էլ ով սրան պիտի ստիպի հրաժանական տալ.... ՀԱԿ-ը, թե հանրապետականները.....


այն ուժը, որը կբերի իշխանության, նույն ձևով էլ կզրկի իշխանությունից...  :Wink:

----------

Ariadna (05.06.2009), Որմիզդուխտ (07.06.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> ես ի նկատի ունեմ հրաժարականի պահը... ոչ թե նախագահ դառնալու...


Դավիթ, երբ մեր հասարակությունը գիտակցի, որ իշխանությունն է իր ծառան և ոչ թե հակառակը, այդ ժամանակ նրա համար խնդիր չի լինի հարկ եղած դեպքում պահանջել իշխանության հրաժարականը

----------


## Սամվել

Ա դէ երեխեք Թարգեք էլի... 

Ես արդեն հանգեցի էն եզրակացության որ էս տղեքի հետ խոսալը անիմաստա... 

եթե մեկը բանավիճումա ինչոր բան հիմնավորումա իմաստ ունի խոսալ..

Իսկ եթե մենակ խոսումա.... Իսկ քո բերած հիմնավորումներին մենակ ասում չէ, չեմ հավատում.. 

ՈՒրեմն հաստատ անիմաստա... թարգեք

----------

Ambrosine (05.06.2009), Հայկօ (06.06.2009), Որմիզդուխտ (07.06.2009)

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

Ամոթ նման քաղաքական գործչին, որն իր ընտրողներին որբ թողեց։

----------


## Chuk

> Ամոթ նման քաղաքական գործչին, որն իր ընտրողներին որբ թողեց։


Համեցիր կարդալու՝ Ժողովրդի քվեն պետք չի՛ արհամարհել:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Համեցիր կարդալու՝ Ժողովրդի քվեն պետք չի՛ արհամարհել:


Իսկ դու քեզ համարում ե՞ս մերժված մարդ. մերժված ժողովրդի մասնիկ։

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ դու քեզ համարում ե՞ս մերժված մարդ. մերժված ժողովրդի մասնիկ։


Հակոբ ջան, ես ինձ համարում եմ ստրկացված երկրի ազատ մտքով քաղաքացի, բայց քո հարցից մեկ ա բան չհասկացա  :Wink:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Մասսոնների թեմային մի քիչ հումորով եմ նայում:
> Բայց իրականում չգիտեմ ինչի ա Լևոնը հետ եկել: Դատելով նրա ղեկավարման տարիներին Հայաստանում լկտիության ու ամենաթողության բարգավաճումից, չեմ կարծում որ նրա նպատակները արդար են: Մի կողմից էլ չեմ կարողանում լոգիկա գտնել: Շահի մասին ա խոսքը: Լևոնի թոռան թոռն էլ ա ապահովված ամեն ինչով: Ոչ գումարի պրոբլեմ ունի, ոչ աշխատելու, ոչ էլ անվտանգության: Էլի չեմ հասկանում ի՞նչն ա պակաս, որ եկել ա ասպարեզ:
> Ատելության սերմանում բան, սենց բաներն էլ չեմ ընդունում: Էս իշխանություններին ատելու համար Լևոնը պետք չի: Իրավիճակին ծանոթ մարդը պետք ա որ մինիմում չսիրի էս իշխանություններին: Ստեղ ուրիշ բան կա, որը ոչ մեկս չգիտենք իմ կարծիքով: Նույնիսկ Լևոնի համախոհները չգիտեն:


Ես այնուամենայնիվ այն կարծիքին եմ, որ Լևոնին արևմուտքն է ուղարկել։ Կովկասը կարևոր աշխարհագրական նշանակություն ունի գազատարերը Ռուսաստանին в обход (կներեք, հայերեն բառը չգտա) անցկացնելու համար։ Եվ նախագահական ընտրությունների ժամանակ Լևոնը մեծ հույսեր էր կապում եվրոպական դիտորդների հետ։ Թե ինչու արևմուտքը խելոք ընդունեց ընտրությունների արդյունքները, կարծում եմ Ռուսաստանի հետ "պայմանավորվեցին" ինչ-որ գնի դիմաց (նկատի չունեմ անպայման դրամական)։
Հ․Գ․ սա ընդամենը իմ կարծիքն է։

----------

davidus (06.06.2009)

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Հակոբ ջան, ես ինձ համարում եմ ստրկացված երկրի ազատ մտքով քաղաքացի, բայց քո հարցից մեկ ա բան չհասկացա


Ես ուրախ եմ քեզ համար։ Իսկ դու չե՞ս ուզում պայքարել ստրկության դեմ։ Արտակ ջան, թող Լեւոն Տեր Պետրոսյանը չլինի, թող որ լինես դու։ Ես քեզ կհարգեմ, իսկ Լեւոնին, ոչ։

----------


## Chuk

> Ես ուրախ եմ քեզ համար։ Իսկ դու չե՞ս ուզում պայքարել ստրկության դեմ։ Արտակ ջան, թող Լեւոն Տեր Պետրոսյանը չլինի, թող որ լինես դու։ Ես քեզ կհարգեմ, իսկ Լեւոնին, ոչ։


Հակոբ, ես ու իմ նման տասնյակ հազարավոր քաղաքացի պայքարում են ստրկական համակարգի, ավազակապետական համակարգի դեմ վաղուց: Ու այդ պայքարը առաջնորդում է Տեր-Պետրոսյանը: Դու կարող ես հարգել կամ չհարգել ինձ կամ Տեր-Պետրոսյանին, դա քո իրավունքն է, բայց չընդունել, որ այդ պայքարը գնում է, նշանակում կամ խաբել դիմացինին, կամ ինքդ քեզ:

----------


## Marduk

Եթե Լևոնը պատերազմ հաղթել իմանար ապա վաղուց հաղթած կլիներ Սերժին ունենալով այսքան ռեսուրսներ ու այսքան աջակիցներ:

մինչև հիմա չեք հասկացել թե ինչ տեսակ մարդ է Լևոնը՞

Նա քուրմի տեսակ է:
Նա սիրում է խոսալ ու փիլոսոփայել, բայց կոնկրետ որևէ կազմակերպչական գործեր անել չի սիրում:  
Նա սպասում է որ իր քարոզների ազդեցության տակ կծնվեն նվիրյալներ որոնք ինքնամոռաց կտրվեն գործին ու առաջ կտանեն այն :  Դա է նրա ֆենոմենը:

 Էն հին եգիպտական քրմերից է որ արևի խավարումով ժողովրդին հիպնոսացնում էր... ու մղում կամ հնազանդության կամ էլ ապստամբության:   :Wink: 

  Բայց քուրմը *անզոր* է եթե նրա հավատացյալների բանակի մեջ չկա աստծվածային կայծ ունեցող մարդիկ: 1988-ին այդ մարդիկ կային ու մենք հաղթեցինք... հիմա տեսնենք :

----------

davidus (06.06.2009), Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (06.06.2009)

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

Marduk ես ուրախ եմ որ դու այդպես ես մտածում Լեւոն Տեր Պետրոսյանի մասին։ Ես եզրակացնում եմ այն, որ դու գիտես թե ինչի են ընդունակ քուրմի պես մարդիկ։ Ես ինքս ունեմ ծանոթներ, ովքեր անցյալում ավարտել են հատուկ մի դպրոց. սովետական շրջանում դա մի շատ հատուկ դպրոց էր։ Այնտեղ մարդուն սովորեցնում էին խոսել վարժ, խոսելուց շարժել ձեռքերը, թափ տալ ձեռքը, կազմել հստակ նախադասություններ իր ենթակետերով…մի խոսքով խոսել այնպես, որպեսզի մարդ նախ ստիպված լինի լսել, եւ հետո որոգայթի մեջ ընկնելով՝ չհասկանալով ասվածն ամբողջությամբ, հիպնոզանալ։ Դա մի հնարք է, որին ես ծանոթացա իմ ընկերոջից. իմաստուն պապիկից։ Իսկ թե ինչպես է գործել Լեւոն Տեր Պետրոսյանը Հայ հասարակության որոշ խավերի հետ, ես դա մի պարզ օրինակով բացատրեցի, սակայն ոմանց համար տխուր իրականության բացահայտում լինելու պատճառով այն ջնջվեց։ Ստիպված կլինեմ ես այդ իմ օրինակը քեզ նամակով գրել։

----------

davidus (06.06.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Marduk ես ուրախ եմ որ դու այդպես ես մտածում Լեւոն Տեր Պետրոսյանի մասին։ Ես եզրակացնում եմ այն, որ դու գիտես թե ինչի են ընդունակ քուրմի պես մարդիկ։ Ես ինքս ունեմ ծանոթներ, ովքեր անցյալում ավարտել են հատուկ մի դպրոց. սովետական շրջանում դա մի շատ հատուկ դպրոց էր։ Այնտեղ մարդուն սովորեցնում էին խոսել վարժ, խոսելուց շարժել ձեռքերը, թափ տալ ձեռքը, կազմել հստակ նախադասություններ իր ենթակետերով…մի խոսքով խոսել այնպես, որպեսզի մարդ նախ ստիպված լինի լսել, եւ հետո որոգայթի մեջ ընկնելով՝ չհասկանալով ասվածն ամբողջությամբ, հիպնոզանալ։ Դա մի հնարք է, որին ես ծանոթացա իմ ընկերոջից. իմաստուն պապիկից։ Իսկ թե ինչպես է գործել Լեւոն Տեր Պետրոսյանը Հայ հասարակության որոշ խավերի հետ, ես դա մի պարզ օրինակով բացատրեցի, սակայն ոմանց համար տխուր իրականության բացահայտում լինելու պատճառով այն ջնջվեց։ Ստիպված կլինեմ ես այդ իմ օրինակը քեզ նամակով գրել։


Շատ զվարճալի է, փաստորեն դու՝ Հակոբդ պնդում ես, որ մասնավորապես ես՝ Վիշապս լսում եմ Լևոնի ճառը, ասվածը այդքան էլ լավ չեմ հասկանում, բայց նայելով թե Լևոնը ինչպես է շարժում ու թափահարում ձեռքերը, հիպնոսանում եմ… Ապեր բայց հաճախ ես Լևոնին չեմ էլ նայում, մենակ լսում եմ, նույնիսկ որ միտինգի չէի գնում, ապա կարդում էի  ինտերնետով, թե ինչ է ասել, ու մեկ ա «հիպնոսանում էի»: Բա էդ ֆենոմենը ո՞նց կբացատրես  Հակոբ ջան, չլինի՞ նախադասությունների ու բառերի դասավորությունը հատուկ այնպիսի կրկնություններով է դասավորում, որ հիպնոսացնող հաճախությունների հարմոնիկներ են ձևավորվում մեր ուղեղի հիպնոսազգայուն հատվածներում… Ապեր ես ստեղի որոշ գրառումներ եմ կարոդում ու ավելի շատ եմ հիպնոսանում ու շշմում քան թե Լևոնի ամենահոգեխանգարող ճառը: Մարդիկ կորցրել են հավատը առհասարակ մարդկայինի նկատմամբ: Այսինքն մարդը Լևոնի պայքարը կարող է կապել ինչ հետ ուզես, սկսած թալանելու նոր մղումից, վերջացրած արևմտյան մասսոնների գրոհով ու անհայտ ուժերի Հայաստանն ուտելու բուռն ցանկությամբ, բայց երբեք ոչ երկրում ինչ-որ դրական բան փոխելու մարդկային ցանկությամբ: Այսինքն այսուհետ բոլոր իսկական ընդդիմությունների նպատակները հետին են լինելու՝ թալան, պառակտում, գրավում, նվիրում թշնամիներին: Կարծում եմ խայտառակ բան է, երբ մարդը կորցնում է հավատն առ մարդկություն առհասարակ: Ախր դուք բա ի՞նչ հույսով եք ապրում, բազմանում, շնչում, արտաշնչում, եթե գրոշի չափ վստահություն այլևս չունեք մարդկանց հանդեպ: Ո՞նց եք տենց կասկածների ու սարսափի մեջ ապրում: Թե՞ վստահություն կա, բայց մենակ Չոռնիին ու Սերժին եք վստահում: Իրենք մասոններին դիմադրում են հա՞ փաստորեն: Իսկ այդ արևմուտքը Լևոնին ուղարկել է, սակայն Հայաստանի ընտրությունները հիմնականում ազատ ու դեմակրատական է տեսնում: Տրամաբանության խրոնիկական դեֆիցիտի նշաններ կան,    տանձ շատ կերեք, հարգելի պայծառատեսներ, ու հիվանդագին կասկածամտությանը վերջ տվեք, թուլացեք:  Ու առհասարակ առանց երկար-բարչակ մտածելու փորձեք չբլթացնել, որով մարդկանց վիրավորում եք, մասնավորապես ինձ՝ կամ անհասկացող զոմբիի տեղ եք դնում, թալանելու կամ արևմուտքին ծախվելու մղում ունեցողի: Նույնն է թե բան կորցրած լինեք ու առաջին հանդիպած մարդուն գողի տեղ դնեք: Զզվելի է:

----------

Ambrosine (06.06.2009), Kuk (06.06.2009), Mephistopheles (07.06.2009), Հայկօ (06.06.2009), Մարկիզ (06.06.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես այնուամենայնիվ այն կարծիքին եմ, որ Լևոնին արևմուտքն է ուղարկել։ Կովկասը կարևոր աշխարհագրական նշանակություն ունի գազատարերը Ռուսաստանին в обход (կներեք, հայերեն բառը չգտա) անցկացնելու համար։ Եվ նախագահական ընտրությունների ժամանակ Լևոնը մեծ հույսեր էր կապում եվրոպական դիտորդների հետ։ Թե ինչու արևմուտքը խելոք ընդունեց ընտրությունների արդյունքները, կարծում եմ Ռուսաստանի հետ "պայմանավորվեցին" ինչ-որ գնի դիմաց (նկատի չունեմ անպայման դրամական)։
> Հ․Գ․ սա ընդամենը իմ կարծիքն է։


ուզում եք բաց խոսենք, խոսենք...
մեր տարածաշրջանը ամբողջ պատմության ընթացքում էլ եղել է շահերի բախման կետ: Միշտ էլ մեր տարածքների համար պայքարել են 2 ուժեր: Խոսենք նորագույն շրջանից. մինչև ԱՄՆ-ի ակտիվանալը տարածաշրջանում, այստեղ թելադրողը Մեծ Բրիտանիան էր, որը Անդրկովկասը Ռուսաստանից անջատելու համար գնում էր մահմեդականների հետ մերձեցման՝ բնականաբար վարելով հակահայկական քաղաքականություն: Իսկ երբ վերջիվերջո բոլշևիզմը հաղթեց, տարածաշրջանը ընկավ ռուսական ազդեցության տակ: ԽՍՀՄ փլուզումից հետո գեոպոլիտիկ փոփոխություններ են տեղի ունեցել: Եթե Սառը պատերազմի շրջանում երկբևեռ աշխարհակարգ էր, ապա ավարտից հետո հաստատվեց միաբևեռ համակարգ: Այժմ արդեն բազմաբևեռ է, բայց դե ֆակտո աշխարհը կառավարվում է ԱՄՆ-ի կողմից:

Որ շատ չխորանանք գործընթացների մեջ, ընդունենք, որ ԱՄՆ-ը գնում է բուրգային համակարգի փլուզմանը, իսկ Ռուսաստանում հենց բուրգային համակարգ է. սա ասում եմ նաև, որ չմտածեք, թե բուրգային համակարգը հենց Լևոնն է հորինել: Դա հորինվածք չէ, իրականությունն է: Օբամայի կուրսը դեռ հստակ չի ուրվագծվել: Բուրգային համակարգը կարելի է ասել, որ փլուզման շրջանում է կամ փլուզվել է Վրաստանում: Իսկ դուք նկատում եք Վրաստանի զարգացման ու աճի տեմպերը? Պատերազմը մի կողմ դրեք, դա ուղղակի Վրաստանի կողմից թույլ տված սխալ էր. ճիշտ չէր հաշվարկել քայլերը և հնարավոր հանգուցալուծումը:

Մեր դեպքում ես այսպես եմ կարծում. չեմ բացառում, որ համագործակցություն կա, բայց բացառում եմ, որ Լևոնը արևմուտքի գործակալն է, ուղարկված մարդը... եթե այդպես լիներ, Լևոնը մատ թափ չէր տա ոչ եվրոպական դիտորդների վրա, ոչ էլ սփյուռքի գործունեության վրա: Վրաստանի իրողությունն էլ ապացույց. եթե պետք լիներ համաձանության կգային՝ Վրաստանը ԱՄՆ-ին, Հայաստանը՝ ՌԴ-ին: Բայց ՌԴ-ն ճանաչեց Օսեթիայի ու Աբխազիայի անկախությունը: Մի հանգամանք էլ. երբ նոր էր սկսվել Շարժումը, նստացույց էր, Վրաստանի ընդդիմությունը առաջարկել էր իր օգնությունը: Բայց չէ որ Սահակաշվիլին արևմուտքի <<դրածոն>> էր? Ստացվում է, որ Վրաստանի ընդդիմությունը օգնելու էր արևմուտքի <<ուղարկածին>>?

----------


## Ambrosine

> Եթե Լևոնը պատերազմ հաղթել իմանար ապա վաղուց հաղթած կլիներ Սերժին ունենալով այսքան ռեսուրսներ ու այսքան աջակիցներ


կնշես մի քանի ռեսուրս?





> մինչև հիմա չեք հասկացել թե ինչ տեսակ մարդ է Լևոնը՞
> 
> Նա քուրմի տեսակ է:
> Նա սիրում է խոսալ ու փիլոսոփայել, բայց կոնկրետ որևէ կազմակերպչական գործեր անել չի սիրում:  
> Նա սպասում է որ իր քարոզների ազդեցության տակ կծնվեն նվիրյալներ որոնք ինքնամոռաց կտրվեն գործին ու առաջ կտանեն այն :  Դա է նրա ֆենոմենը


բա վատ է, որ ծնվեն նվիրյալներ՝ սկսած գործը ավարտին հասցնելու համար? հենց այդ նվիրյալներն են կառուցելու վաղվա Հայաստանը




> Էն հին եգիպտական քրմերից է որ արևի խավարումով ժողովրդին հիպնոսացնում էր... ու մղում կամ հնազանդության կամ էլ ապստամբության:  
> Բայց քուրմը *անզոր* է եթե նրա հավատացյալների բանակի մեջ չկա աստծվածային կայծ ունեցող մարդիկ: 1988-ին այդ մարդիկ կային ու մենք հաղթեցինք... հիմա տեսնենք :


էլի եմ ասում՝ Ազատ, անկախ Հայաստան բառերը արևի խավարմանը այդքան նման են?
երնեկ Լևոնին, որ դուք 88-ին իր կողքին էիք...

----------


## Ambrosine

> Marduk ես ուրախ եմ որ դու այդպես ես մտածում Լեւոն Տեր Պետրոսյանի մասին։ Ես եզրակացնում եմ այն, որ դու գիտես թե ինչի են ընդունակ քուրմի պես մարդիկ։ Ես ինքս ունեմ ծանոթներ, ովքեր անցյալում ավարտել են հատուկ մի դպրոց. սովետական շրջանում դա մի շատ հատուկ դպրոց էր։ Այնտեղ մարդուն սովորեցնում էին խոսել վարժ, խոսելուց շարժել ձեռքերը, թափ տալ ձեռքը, կազմել հստակ նախադասություններ իր ենթակետերով…մի խոսքով խոսել այնպես, որպեսզի մարդ նախ ստիպված լինի լսել, եւ հետո որոգայթի մեջ ընկնելով՝ չհասկանալով ասվածն ամբողջությամբ, հիպնոզանալ։ Դա մի հնարք է, որին ես ծանոթացա իմ ընկերոջից. իմաստուն պապիկից։ Իսկ թե ինչպես է գործել Լեւոն Տեր Պետրոսյանը Հայ հասարակության որոշ խավերի հետ, ես դա մի պարզ օրինակով բացատրեցի, սակայն ոմանց համար տխուր իրականության բացահայտում լինելու պատճառով այն ջնջվեց։ Ստիպված կլինեմ ես այդ իմ օրինակը քեզ նամակով գրել։


քո ընկերը հենց ընտրություններից առաջ պիտի քեզ հետ զրուցեր իր ձեռքերի շարժումներով՝ արտաբերելով նախադասություններ՝ իր ենթակետերով?

----------


## Kuk

> քո ընկերը հենց ընտրություններից առաջ պիտի քեզ հետ զրուցեր իր ձեռքերի շարժումներով՝ արտաբերելով նախադասություններ՝ իր ենթակետերով?


Աստղ ջան, իմաստ չունի նման խոսակցություններին ուշադրություն դարձնելը նույնիսկ: Միտինգի ժամանակ ո՞վ ա Լևոնին նայում. շատ քիչ մարդ, էն էլ հեռվից. էլ ինչի՞ մասին ա խոսքը: Վիշապը պարզ ասեց, էլ ավելացնելու բան չկա: Բազմահազար Լևոնի համակիրներ նույնիսկ ձայնը չեն լսում, տպագիր մամուլի միջոցով են իմանում, թե ինչ է ասել. հիմա ի՞նչ, էդ մարդիկ տառերից հոգեխանգարվում ե՞ն:

----------

Ambrosine (06.06.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Marduk ես ուրախ եմ որ դու այդպես ես մտածում Լեւոն Տեր Պետրոսյանի մասին։ Ես եզրակացնում եմ այն, որ դու գիտես թե ինչի են ընդունակ քուրմի պես մարդիկ։ Ես ինքս ունեմ ծանոթներ, ովքեր անցյալում ավարտել են հատուկ մի դպրոց. սովետական շրջանում դա մի շատ հատուկ դպրոց էր։ Այնտեղ մարդուն սովորեցնում էին խոսել վարժ, խոսելուց շարժել ձեռքերը, թափ տալ ձեռքը, կազմել հստակ նախադասություններ իր ենթակետերով…մի խոսքով խոսել այնպես, որպեսզի մարդ նախ ստիպված լինի լսել, եւ հետո որոգայթի մեջ ընկնելով՝ չհասկանալով ասվածն ամբողջությամբ, հիպնոզանալ։ Դա մի հնարք է, որին ես ծանոթացա իմ ընկերոջից. իմաստուն պապիկից։ Իսկ թե ինչպես է գործել Լեւոն Տեր Պետրոսյանը Հայ հասարակության որոշ խավերի հետ, ես դա մի պարզ օրինակով բացատրեցի, սակայն ոմանց համար տխուր իրականության բացահայտում լինելու պատճառով այն ջնջվեց։ Ստիպված կլինեմ ես այդ իմ օրինակը քեզ նամակով գրել։


Ժող, մի հատ պատկերացրեք Լևոնի դեմքի արտահայտությունը, երբ իր մասին սենց բաներ ա կարդում :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ թե ինչպես է գործել Լեւոն Տեր Պետրոսյանը Հայ հասարակության որոշ խավերի հետ, ես դա մի պարզ օրինակով բացատրեցի, սակայն ոմանց համար տխուր իրականության բացահայտում լինելու պատճառով այն ջնջվեց։ Ստիպված կլինեմ ես այդ իմ օրինակը քեզ նամակով գրել։


Քանի որ  այս պնդումը համարում եմ բացահայտ զրպարտություն և դեմագոգիա, պահանջում եմ այդ օրինակը նորից գրել այստեղ, այս թեմայում, որպեսզի բոլորը ակնհայտ տեսնեն քո մտքի փայլատակումը ու իրականության խեղաթյուրելուդ, մոդերավորումն այլ գույներով ներկայացնելուդ փաստը:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Որ շատ չխորանանք գործընթացների մեջ, ընդունենք, որ ԱՄՆ-ը գնում է բուրգային համակարգի փլուզմանը, իսկ Ռուսաստանում հենց բուրգային համակարգ է. սա ասում եմ նաև, որ չմտածեք, թե բուրգային համակարգը հենց Լևոնն է հորինել: Դա հորինվածք չէ, իրականությունն է:


Իսկ ո՞վ է ասել, որ ոչ բուրգային համակարգն ավելի լավն է։ Մի քիչ փիլիսոփայություն կարդացեք։




> Պատերազմը մի կողմ դրեք, դա ուղղակի Վրաստանի կողմից թույլ տված սխալ էր. ճիշտ չէր հաշվարկել քայլերը և հնարավոր հանգուցալուծումը:


Ես այլ կարծիքի եմ։ Իմ կարծիքով Ամերիկան հրահրեց Վրաստանին պատերազմի։ Առանձնապես շատ բան չկորցրեց․ այդ տարածքները առանց այն էլ Ռուսաստանն էր ղեկավարում։ Փոխարենը հաղթելով տեղեկատվական պատերազմը՝ համարյա ամբողջ աշխարհին դեմ տրամադրեց "ագրեսսոր" Ռուսաստանին։ Ո՞վ ամենաշատ տուժեց պատերազմի արդյունքում։ Իհարկե վրաց ժողովուրդը։ Ու՞մ պատճառով։ Կարծում եմ՝ Ամերիկայի։

Նրան, որ Լևոնը սրտանց ուզում է հայ ժողովրդին ազատել այսօրվա բռնապետ իշխանությունից, չեմ հավատում։

----------

davidus (06.06.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իսկ ո՞վ է ասել, որ ոչ բուրգային համակարգն ավելի լավն է։ Մի քիչ փիլիսոփայություն կարդացեք։


իսկ ով ասաց՝ չենք կարդացել? ավելին ասեմ. ավտորիտարին մոտ ռեժիմներն են նորանկախ պետություններին դարձրել ՊԵՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ, եղել են լեգիտիմ իշխանություններ: Բայց Հայաստանի դեպքում սա արդեն միայն ավտորիտար չի, իշխանությունն էլ լեգիտիմ չէ, գործողությունները զուրկ են որևէ տրամաբանությունից: Այդպիսի քաղաքականություն կարող է վարել միայն գրագետ, փորձառու.... անձը, ինչպիսին չի հադիսանում սերժը




> Ես այլ կարծիքի եմ։ Իմ կարծիքով Ամերիկան հրահրեց Վրաստանին պատերազմի։ Առանձնապես շատ բան չկորցրեց․ այդ տարածքները առանց այն էլ Ռուսաստանն էր ղեկավարում։ Փոխարենը հաղթելով տեղեկատվական պատերազմը՝ համարյա ամբողջ աշխարհին դեմ տրամադրեց "ագրեսսոր" Ռուսաստանին։ Ո՞վ ամենաշատ տուժեց պատերազմի արդյունքում։ Իհարկե վրաց ժողովուրդը։ Ու՞մ պատճառով։ Կարծում եմ՝ Ամերիկայի։


դե էդ ա էլի. Վրաստանը սխալվեց հաշվարկներում.. ԱՄՆ-ը միայն արևմտյան ճամբարում ապահովեց իր պրոպագանդան, Ռուսաստանը արդեն Չեչնիայի հետ պատերազմող Ռուսաստանը չէր... ինքն էլ հասկանում է քարոզչությունից. պատերազմի ընթացքում ինֆորմացիայի հանդեպ վերահսկողությունը բարձր մակարդակի վրա էր




> Նրան, որ Լևոնը սրտանց ուզում է հայ ժողովրդին ազատել այսօրվա բռնապետ իշխանությունից, չեմ հավատում։


սրտանց ուզելը որն է? մենք իդեալներ չենք սարքում. Լևոնը քաղաքական գործիչ է, իսկ ՀԱԿ-ում ընդգրկված են քաղաքական կուսակցություններ, որոնք ունեն տարբեր գաղափարախոսություններ, տարբեր կուսակցական նպատակներ, բայց միավորվել են մի ընդհանուր նպատակի շուրջ՝ հաստատել Հայաստանում արդար ընտրությունների միջոցով ձևավորված իշխանություն: Հասարակությունը այնքան ժամանակ կլինի Լևոնի հետ, ինչքան ժամանակ Լևոնը արտահայտի հասարակության շահերը" Քաղաքականություն = շահերի խտացված արտահայտություն. սա բոլորին է հայտնի.. երևի

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> իսկ ով ասաց՝ չենք կարդացել? ավելին ասեմ. ավտորիտարին մոտ ռեժիմներն են նորանկախ պետություններին դարձրել ՊԵՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ, եղել են լեգիտիմ իշխանություններ: Բայց Հայաստանի դեպքում սա արդեն միայն ավտորիտար չի, իշխանությունն էլ լեգիտիմ չէ, գործողությունները զուրկ են որևէ տրամաբանությունից: Այդպիսի քաղաքականություն կարող է վարել միայն գրագետ, փորձառու.... անձը, ինչպիսին չի հադիսանում սերժը


Աստղ ջան, դու կարդացել ես (ես ընդհանրապես բարձր կարծիքի եմ քեզ մասին), իսկ լևոնականների մինիմում 90%-ը չի կարդացել և դեմոկրատիան ու արևմտյան արժեքները ընդունում է որպես միակ ճիշտ ուղղություն։ Խոսքը հիմանականում երիտասարդության մասին է, սովետի դարաշրջանում մեծացած մարդկանց մեջ արժեքների փոփոխությունն այդքան հեշտ տեղի չի ունենա։ Եվ վատը գիտե՞ս որն է։ Հետդարձ ճանապարհը շատ դժվար է, եթե այն ընդհանրապես գոյություն ունի։ Մարդը, որը զգացել է ազատությունը, արդեն երբեք չի կարողանա հրաժարվել այդ ազատությունից։ Իզուր չէր որ ԽՍՀՄ-ը երկաթե վարագույր էր անցկացրել, որ մարդիկ չիմանային թե ինչ է այդ ազատությունը։ Իսկ չափազանց ազատությունը, երբ մարդ ունի այն ամենն ինչ ուզում է, տանում է հոգևոր դատարկության։ Ես արդեն բավական մոտ եմ այդ վիճակին։

Ես Սերժի կողմանկից չեմ, ի դեպ։

----------

davidus (06.06.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Աստղ ջան, դու կարդացել ես (ես ընդհանրապես բարձր կարծիքի եմ քեզ մասին), իսկ լևոնականների մինիմում 90%-ը չի կարդացել և դեմոկրատիան ու արևմտյան արժեքները ընդունում է որպես միակ ճիշտ ուղղություն։


Սխալվում ես: Պայքարող ժողովրդին (որպես այդ ժողովրդի մի մասը՝ ինձ իրավունք եմ վերապահում սա ասելու) արևմտյան արժեքներ պետք չեն: Արևմտյան արժեքները թող մնան արևմուտքցիներին: Մեզ պետք են հայկական արժեքներ՝ Հայաստանում: Եթե ինչ-որ տեղ այդ արժեքները հատվում են, շատ լավ: Եթե տարբերություններ կան, ի՞նչ արած, իրենք եվրոպացի են, մենք՝ հայ: Սակայն հիմնարար դրույթները ամեն տեղ նույնն են, քան որ մարդիկ են ամեն տեղ նույնը. ազատություն, հավասարություն և այլն: Պնդել, թե մենք կուրորեն ձգտում ենք արևմտյան արժեքներին, առնվազն շփոթություն է և այդ արժեքները հասկանալու ցանկության բացակայություն: Ինչու՞ պետք է հայը, ասենք, հրաժարվի խոսքի ազատությունից. քանի որ  դա այսօր համարվում է գլխավորապես արևմտյան արժե՞ք: Այդ ո՞ր օրվանից արժեքի՝ «արևմտյան» լինելը դարձավ քննադատելի: Ինչու՞ պիտի ես ազատ մրցակցային շուկայից ու արդար արդարադատությունից (ներողություն տավտալոգիայի համար) փախչեմ. միայն ու միայն խուսափելու համար «արևմտյան» պիտակի՞ց: Բնավ ոչ, չեմ անի:

----------

Mephistopheles (07.06.2009), Ձայնալար (06.06.2009), Վիշապ (06.06.2009)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Սխալվում ես: Պայքարող ժողովրդին (որպես այդ ժողովրդի մի մասը՝ ինձ իրավունք եմ վերապահում սա ասելու) արևմտյան արժեքներ պետք չեն: Արևմտյան արժեքները թող մնան արևմուտքցիներին: Մեզ պետք են հայկական արժեքներ՝ Հայաստանում: Եթե ինչ-որ տեղ այդ արժեքները հատվում են, շատ լավ: Եթե տարբերություններ կան, ի՞նչ արած, իրենք եվրոպացի են, մենք՝ հայ: *Սակայն հիմնարար դրույթները ամեն տեղ նույնն են, քան որ մարդիկ են ամեն տեղ նույնը. ազատություն, հավասարություն և այլն*: Պնդել, թե մենք կուրորեն ձգտում ենք արևմտյան արժեքներին, առնվազն շփոթություն է և այդ արժեքները հասկանալու ցանկության բացակայություն: Ինչու՞ պետք է հայը, ասենք, հրաժարվի խոսքի ազատությունից. քանի որ  դա այսօր համարվում է գլխավորապես արևմտյան արժե՞ք: Այդ ո՞ր օրվանից արժեքի՝ «արևմտյան» լինելը դարձավ քննադատելի: Ինչու՞ պիտի ես ազատ մրցակցային շուկայից ու արդար արդարադատությունից (ներողություն տավտալոգիայի համար) փախչեմ. միայն ու միայն խուսափելու համար «արևմտյան» պիտակի՞ց: Բնավ ոչ, չեմ անի:


Ինձ թվում է՝ դու իմ գրածը ուշադիր չկարդացիր։ Կամ չհասկացար։ Կամ չուզեցար հասկանալ։ Եթե էլի համաձայն չես, փորձիր հիմնավորել քո հիմնարար դրույթները (ցիտատի մեջ հենց այնպես չեմ այդ մասն ընդգծել, դա առանցքային պահ է)։

----------


## ministr

> Մեզ պետք են հայկական արժեքներ՝ Հայաստանում:


Ապ հայկական արժեք ասելով ինչ ես հասկանում? Կմանրամասնես?
Ներկայումս հայկական արժեքները սահմանափակված են կոտոշությամբ, անգրագետությամբ, վզի հաստությամբ, ըստ հնարավորության ուրիշի վրով անցնելու պատրաստակամությամբ;

----------


## Վիշապ

> Իսկ ո՞վ է ասել, որ ոչ բուրգային համակարգն ավելի լավն է։ Մի քիչ փիլիսոփայություն կարդացեք։
> …


Ուփս… խնդրում եմ մի հատ հղում տուր, կամ տվյալ փիլիսոփայի անունն ասա էլի, որ պնդում է, թե ոչ բուրգային համակարգը բուրգայինից լավը չի, անգրագետս կարդա, խիստ հետաքրքրեց: Մանավանդ որ փիլիոսայության պես անզատատենչ գիտությունն է այդ ասում:

----------


## davidus

> Ուփս… խնդրում եմ մի հատ հղում տուր, կամ տվյալ փիլիսոփայի անունն ասա էլի, որ պնդում է, թե ոչ բուրգային համակարգը բուրգայինից լավը չի, անգրագետս կարդա, խիստ հետաքրքրեց: Մանավանդ որ փիլիոսայության պես անզատատենչ գիտությունն է այդ ասում:


ոչ մի փիլիսոփա էլ նման բան չի ասել.... ՆՄԱՆ մտքեր արտահայտել է Պլատոնը "Պետության" մեջ, երբ ասում էր որ պետության գլխում պետք ա կանգնած լինի արիստոկրատիան, որը ենթադրում ա հենց բրգաձև կառավարում... վերևից ներքև.....
խնդիրը իրականում կառավարման ձևերի լավ ու վատի մասին չէ.... ցանկացաժ կառավարման ձև իրեն արդարացնում է ՈՐՈՇԱԿԻ պայմաններում, ներառյալ քաղաքական իրավիճակը.... մեր խնդիրն ա մեր, ներկայիս պետական կարգին հարմար կառավարման ձև ընտրել...... բացարձակ ազատության համար առաջին թշնամին եմ...

----------

One_Way_Ticket (06.06.2009)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

davidus-ի հետ համամիտ եմ։ Փորձեմ ինքս էլ մի քիչ փիլիսոփայել  :Think: 
Որպեսզի ասել, թե կառավարման այս ձևը լավն է, իսկ մյուսը վատն է, պետք է նախ և առաջ հասկանալ թե ինչ է ասել՝ լավ և ինչ է ասել՝ վատ։ Բանն այն է, որ լավի տակ մարդիկ հաճախ հասկանում են ժողովրդի ազատությունը, ֆինանսական բարեկեցությունը և այլն։ Իրականում դա այնքան էլ այդպես չէ։ Նա, ով մեքենա ունի, ավելի երջանիկ չէ, քան նա, ով չգիտի էլ թե մեքենան ինչ է։ Ընդհանրապես խորհուրդ կտայի կարդալ տեխնոգեն և տրադիցիոն քաղաքակրթությունների մասին։ Ստյոպինի գրքում օրինակ ահագին լավ է գրած։ Լինկը, որով ես ժամանակին կարդում էի (http://ru.philosophy.kiev.ua/library/stepin), հիմա չբացեց։ Կարելի է Яндекс-ում փնտրել "техногенные и традиционные цивилизации", լիքը նյութեր կբերի։

----------

davidus (06.06.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ոչ մի փիլիսոփա էլ նման բան չի ասել.... ՆՄԱՆ մտքեր արտահայտել է Պլատոնը "Պետության" մեջ, երբ ասում էր որ պետության գլխում պետք ա կանգնած լինի արիստոկրատիան, որը ենթադրում ա հենց բրգաձև կառավարում... վերևից ներքև.....
> խնդիրը իրականում կառավարման ձևերի լավ ու վատի մասին չէ.... ցանկացաժ կառավարման ձև իրեն արդարացնում է ՈՐՈՇԱԿԻ պայմաններում, ներառյալ քաղաքական իրավիճակը.... մեր խնդիրն ա մեր, ներկայիս պետական կարգին հարմար կառավարման ձև ընտրել...... բացարձակ ազատության համար առաջին թշնամին եմ...





> davidus-ի հետ համամիտ եմ։ Փորձեմ ինքս էլ մի քիչ փիլիսոփայել 
> Որպեսզի ասել, թե կառավարման այս ձևը լավն է, իսկ մյուսը վատն է, պետք է նախ և առաջ հասկանալ թե ինչ է ասել՝ լավ և ինչ է ասել՝ վատ։ Բանն այն է, որ լավի տակ մարդիկ հաճախ հասկանում են ժողովրդի ազատությունը, ֆինանսական բարեկեցությունը և այլն։ Իրականում դա այնքան էլ այդպես չէ։ Նա, ով մեքենա ունի, ավելի երջանիկ չէ, քան նա, ով չգիտի էլ թե մեքենան ինչ է։ Ընդհանրապես խորհուրդ կտայի կարդալ տեխնոգեն և տրադիցիոն քաղաքակրթությունների մասին։ Ստյոպինի գրքում օրինակ ահագին լավ է գրած։ Լինկը, որով ես ժամանակին կարդում էի (http://ru.philosophy.kiev.ua/library/stepin), հիմա չբացեց։ Կարելի է Яндекс-ում փնտրել "техногенные и традиционные цивилизации", լիքը նյութեր կբերի։


Դուք պարզվում է ամենաիսկական փիլիսոփաներ եք գրողը տանի :Shok:  Պարզապես մեկը այստեղ փիլիսոփայություն կարդալու կոչեր էր անում, պարզվում է մեր թվարկությունից առաջ 4-րդ դարում Պլատոնը կարծիք է արտահայտել, մենք հայերս նոոոոր փորձում ենք փորձարկումներ անել ինքներս մեզ վրա :LOL:  Այդ դեպքում պատմություն կարդացեք հարգելիներս, տեսեք բրգաձև իշխանություն ներկայացնող ֆեոդալական երկրներում վասալ լինելը ձեզ եթե կայֆ տալիս է, ապա առա՜ջ Հայաստան: Իսկ եթե դուք ձեզ ֆեոդալ կամ կոմս եք երևակայում, ապա հրամայեք բոլորին սկսվել ու կարդալ ձեր փայլուն մտքերը, գուցե ենթարկվե՞նք :Think:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ես հավատում եմ քեզ… Դու չէիր կարող ներկա լինել Լեւոն Տեր Պետրոսյանի ճառարտասանությանը։ Իմ ասած հիպնոսացված մարդիկ Երեւանի այն բնակիչներն էին, ովքեր ցրտի եւ նեղվածության մեջ ցքցքում էին պարերի եւ աերոբիկայի ազդեցության տակ։
> 
> Իսկ քեզ ո՞վ ասաց, որ մարդ համակարգչի էկրանից կարդալուց չի հիպնոսանում։ Հիպնոսանում է, էնել ոնց։ Տես Չուկին, օրը քսանչորս ժամ մոնիտորի դիմաց է։ Ախր իմ սիրտը ցավում է, երբ տեսնում եմ, թե ինչպես են ձեզ պես լույսի պես երեխաներ կորչում գնում։ Կամակոր եք, բայց դա ձեր սերնդի բուն գծերից է…դա անհնար է փոխել։ Եվ չեմ էլ կարող թաքցնել այն, որ դուք եք լինելու երկրի փրկիչները։


Հակոբ, ի՞նչ ես կարծում, ի վերջո ավելի շատ ո՞վ է հիպնոսացել, խնդիրներ տեսնող քաղաքացի՞ն, որը ակտիվորեն մասնակցել է Տեր-Պետրոսյանի միտինգին՝ այդպիսով արտահայտելով իր դժգոհությունը, բնականաբար նաև երգել ու պարել է, հնարավոր չի օրուգիշեր միայն կանգնել ու գոռգոռալ, թե՞ դու, որ ասենք Լույսվորդ կայքում կարդացել ես, թե այնտեղ՝ հրապարակում զոմբիները կրակ են վառել ու խրախճանք են սարքել:  :Tongue: 
Ինձ թվում է ավելի շատ հիպնոսանում են այն մարդիկ, ովքեր տրամաբանություն ու ինքնուրույն վերլուծելու ունակություն չունեն:

----------

Ariadna (06.06.2009), Որմիզդուխտ (07.06.2009)

----------


## davidus

> եր թվարկությունից առաջ 4-րդ դարում Պլատոնը կարծիք է արտահայտել, մենք հայերս նոոոոր փորձում ենք փորձարկումներ անել ինքներս մեզ վրա


եթե քեզ թվում ա թե Պլատոնի մտքերը ժամանակավրեպ են, ասեմ քեզ որ սխալվում ես...... ուսումնասիրել ա պետք.... դե քեզ ով ա ասում փորձարկի.... գնա, ոնց լևոնն արեց, վերցրու Ֆրանսիայի օրենսդրությունը, թքի, կպցրա, հարմարացրա պետությանդ...... հզոր միջոց ա....  :Wink:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Դուք պարզվում է ամենաիսկական փիլիսոփաներ եք գրողը տանի Պարզապես մեկը այստեղ փիլիսոփայություն կարդալու կոչեր էր անում, պարզվում է մեր թվարկությունից առաջ 4-րդ դարում Պլատոնը կարծիք է արտահայտել, մենք հայերս նոոոոր փորձում ենք փորձարկումներ անել ինքներս մեզ վրա Այդ դեպքում պատմություն կարդացեք հարգելիներս, տեսեք բրգաձև իշխանություն ներկայացնող ֆեոդալական երկրներում վասալ լինելը ձեզ եթե կայֆ տալիս է, ապա առա՜ջ Հայաստան: Իսկ եթե դուք ձեզ ֆեոդալ կամ կոմս եք երևակայում, ապա հրամայեք բոլորին սկսվել ու կարդալ ձեր փայլուն մտքերը, գուցե ենթարկվե՞նք


Ես քեզ խորհուրդ տվեցի թե ինչ կարդալ։ Դու ուզում ես կարդալ կարավարության տեսակի լավը կամ վատը լինելու մասին առանց խորանալու թե ինչ է լավը և վատը։ Այդպես չի լինում։ Ինչ վերաբերվում է վասալ լինելուն, ես արդեն գրառումներիցս մեկում նշեցի։ Ադրադառնամ ևս մեկ անգամ։ Եվ այսպես․

*Ազատությունը միակողմանի ճանապարհ է, որի վերջում փակուղի է*
Փիլիսոփա One_Way_Ticket, 2009թ․  :LOL:

----------

Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (06.06.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> ոչ մի փիլիսոփա էլ նման բան չի ասել.... ՆՄԱՆ մտքեր արտահայտել է Պլատոնը "Պետության" մեջ, երբ ասում էր որ պետության գլխում պետք ա կանգնած լինի արիստոկրատիան, որը ենթադրում ա հենց բրգաձև կառավարում... վերևից ներքև.....
> խնդիրը իրականում կառավարման ձևերի լավ ու վատի մասին չէ.... ցանկացաժ կառավարման ձև իրեն արդարացնում է ՈՐՈՇԱԿԻ պայմաններում, ներառյալ քաղաքական իրավիճակը.... մեր խնդիրն ա մեր, ներկայիս պետական կարգին հարմար կառավարման ձև ընտրել...... բացարձակ ազատության համար առաջին թշնամին եմ...


Աքվինացին էլ ասում էր, որ եթե իշխանությունը չի կատարում իր պարտականությունը՝ դաշինքը հասարակության հետ, ապա հասարակությունը իրավունք ունի պահանջել նրա հրաժարականը: Հոբսը ընդհանրապես արդարացնում էր պետության գլխի ֆիզիկական ոչնչացման գաղափարը: Իսկ Ռուսոն խոսում էր հասարակական դաշինքի մասին... հետո? շատերն են խոսել, իրենց ժամանակների համար՝ բացարձակ ճիշտ: Պլատոնն ու Արիստոտելն էլ ընդհանրապես քաղաքացի համարում էին միայն պոլիսի բնակչին, իսկ մնացածին ստրուկներ ու բարբարոսներ, որոնք գտնվում էին երկնքի ու երկրի միջև: Կարող եմ շարունակել... մի հեղինակի մոտ ստրուկներ են մեծ մասը, բայց գոնե առկա է քաղաքացին, իսկ մյուսի մոտ բոլորը ազատ են, բայց չկա քաղաքացին, գործում է պետություն-հպատակ սկզբունքը... հակասություններ են: Ամեն աշխատությունից կարելի է վերցնել ավելի հարմար մոդել, ոչ թե ամեն ինչ համարել անըստգյուտ

----------

One_Way_Ticket (06.06.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> եթե քեզ թվում ա թե Պլատոնի մտքերը ժամանակավրեպ են, ասեմ քեզ որ սխալվում ես...... ուսումնասիրել ա պետք.... դե քեզ ով ա ասում փորձարկի.... գնա, ոնց լևոնա արեց, վերցրու Ֆրանսիայի օրենսդրությունը, թքի, կկցրա, հարմարացրա պետությանդ...... հզոր միջոց ա....


Ապեր, արի խնդրում եմ չճամարտակենք փիլիսոփայությունից, համեմայն դեպս այդ առարկայից ես իսկական հինգեր եմ միայն ստացել ու փիլիսոփայություն ուսումնասիրելու կոչերդ թարկիր, որով ակամա ենթադրում ես, որ քո մտքերը կարդացողները անգրագետ են:Մենակ Ֆրանսիայինը չի, եվրոպական շատ երկրներինը նման են, եթե օրենսդրության մասին ես խոսում՝ ոչ սահմանադրության: Իսկ ի՞նչ ես դու առաջարկում: Զիմբաբվեի՞նը վերցնեինք:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան, դու կարդացել ես (ես ընդհանրապես բարձր կարծիքի եմ քեզ մասին), իսկ լևոնականների մինիմում 90%-ը չի կարդացել և դեմոկրատիան ու արևմտյան արժեքները ընդունում է որպես միակ ճիշտ ուղղություն։ Խոսքը հիմանականում երիտասարդության մասին է, սովետի դարաշրջանում մեծացած մարդկանց մեջ արժեքների փոփոխությունն այդքան հեշտ տեղի չի ունենա։ Եվ վատը գիտե՞ս որն է։ Հետդարձ ճանապարհը շատ դժվար է, եթե այն ընդհանրապես գոյություն ունի։ Մարդը, որը զգացել է ազատությունը, արդեն երբեք չի կարողանա հրաժարվել այդ ազատությունից։ Իզուր չէր որ ԽՍՀՄ-ը երկաթե վարագույր էր անցկացրել, որ մարդիկ չիմանային թե ինչ է այդ ազատությունը։ Իսկ չափազանց ազատությունը, երբ մարդ ունի այն ամենն ինչ ուզում է, տանում է հոգևոր դատարկության։ Ես արդեն բավական մոտ եմ այդ վիճակին։


շնորհակալություն՝ բարձր կարծիքի համար :Smile: 
բայց 90 տոկոսին այդքան էլ համամիտ չեմ, ավելին՝ կարծում եմ, որ մեր հասարակության քիչ թե շատ կարդացած հատվածը շարժման մեջ է կամ առնվազն դեմ է այս իշխանություններին:

Իսկ ազատությունը համարել արևմտյան արժեք, դա քարոզչություն է, որը տանում են ավտորիտար երկրները: Ազատությունը մարդուն տրված արժեք է, անքակտելի իրավունք: Նույնիսկ 10 պատվիրանների մեջ է ասվում՝ մի ստրկացրեք, քանի որ դուք էլ Եգիպտոսում ստրուկ էիք: Ազատությունն է, որ մարդուն ՄԱՐԴ է սարքում

Հետո էլ մարդ ամեն ինչ չի կարող ունենալ.. միշտ էլ նորը կցանկանա, կհասնի դրան, ուրիշը կավելանա.. հիմա, օրինակ, դու պիտի նորը փնտրես քեզ համար




> Ես Սերժի կողմանկից չեմ, ի դեպ։


կարևոր չէ՝ ում կողմնակիցն ես :Wink:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Հետո էլ մարդ ամեն ինչ չի կարող ունենալ.. միշտ էլ նորը կցանկանա, կհասնի դրան, ուրիշը կավելանա.. հիմա, օրինակ, դու պիտի նորը փնտրես քեզ համար


Խնդիրն այն է, որ այդ որոնումները ինչքան գնում, այդքան ավելի քիչ արդյունք են տալիս։
Ասենք, տուն չունեցողը շաաաաաաատ է ուզում տուն ունենալ։ Մի հարկանի տուն ունենալուց հետո նա իհարկե դեմ չի լինի երկու հարկանի տուն ունենալ, սակայն այդ ցանկության "ուժը" չի համեմատվի նախորդի հետ։

----------


## Ambrosine

> Խնդիրն այն է, որ այդ որոնումները ինչքան գնում, այդքան ավելի քիչ արդյունք են տալիս։
> Ասենք, տուն չունեցողը շաաաաաաատ է ուզում տուն ունենալ։ Մի հարկանի տուն ունենալուց հետո նա իհարկե դեմ չի լինի երկու հարկանի տուն ունենալ, սակայն այդ ցանկության "ուժը" չի համեմատվի նախորդի հետ։


թող այգի սարքելու մասին մտածի, ավտոտնակի... միայն պետք է նպատակադրվել :Wink: 

քո ասածը հասկանում եմ. Հոլանդիայում է մարդկանց ինքնասպանությունների ամենաբարձր ցուցանիշը, որովհետև կյանքը ավելի հեշտ է, բայց Հայաստանում այնքան դժվար է, որ նորմալ իշխանություններ ունենալը չի ենթադրի ինքնասպանությունների թվի աճ :Jpit:

----------


## davidus

> Մենակ Ֆրանսիայինը չի, եվրոպական շատ երկրներինը նման են, եթե օրենսդրության մասին ես խոսում՝ ոչ սահմանադրության: Իսկ ի՞նչ ես դու առաջարկում: Զիմբաբվեի՞նը վերցնեինք:


չէ, ինչի զիմբաբվեինը...... խի մեր երկրում քեզ թվում ա խելոք մարդիկ չկային, որ նստեին նորմալ օրենսդրություն գրեյին??? շատ կային..... քաղաքական որոծում էր պետք ուղղակի...

----------


## Elmo

*Մոդերատորական: Թեման փակվում է մոդերավորման:*

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Մոդերատորական: Թեման վերաբացվում է:*

----------


## ministr

Առավոտում հանդիպեց ուշագրավ վերլուծական..  որոշակի կրճատումներով մեջբերեմ կոնկրետ էս թեմային վերաբերող մասերը:

Ընտրապայքարի ընթացքում եթե բախումներ տեղի ունեցան իշխանություն-իշխանություն դաշտում, ապա դրանք բացակայում էին իշխանություն-ընդդիմություն դաշտում: Եվ Տեր-Պետրոսյանին թվաց, թե Ս. Սարգսյանը պատրաստ է մայրաքաղաքում իշխանությունը հանձնել ընդդիմությանը եւ գնալ ընդդիմության հետ երկար սպասված երկխոսության: Մայիսի 31-ը վկայեց, որ ՀՀ առաջին նախագահը շարունակում է վատ ճանաչել ոչ միայն իր անմիջական շրջապատին, այլեւ իր հակառակորդներին: Մինչդեռ Սերժ Սարգսյանը մեկեն շեղել էր ճանապարհը:

Այսպես ջարդվեց Տեր-Պետրոսյանի նախասիրած առաջին միֆը, թե պայքարը քաղաքական դաշտում է ընթանալու: Միաժամանակ, ամբողջությամբ փարատված չէին Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կասկածները Սարգսյանի կողմից քաղաքական պայքարի ընտրության շուրջ: Այդ իսկ պատճառով ենթադրելով հնարավոր փոփոխության մասին՝ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հայտարարում էր, թե քաղաքապետի ընտրությունը «կենաց-մահու պայքար չէ», ըստ այդմ չթաքցնելով, որ ինքն այլ պայքարի ոչ ընդունակ է, ոչ էլ, առավել եւս՝ կողմնակից: «Կենաց-մահու պայքարի» բացառմամբ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը իրեն ապահովագրում էր հնարավոր պարտության համար հանրային պատասխանատվությունից: Հերթական, սովորական ընտրությունների ընտրափոշի լցնելով երեւանյան ընտրությունների վրա՝ ՀՀ հիմնադիր նախագահն անտեսում էր այն հանգամանքը, որ իր մասնակցությունն այդ ընտրություններին արդեն իսկ ջնջել էր այդ ընտրափոշին: Այս հանգամանքը գիտակցում էր հանրությունը, գիտակցում էր իշխանությունը, սակայն չէր ընդունում Տեր-Պետրոսյանը: Դրանով իսկ ջարդվելու էր դատապարտված Տեր-Պետրոսյանի երկրորդ՝ հերթական, սովորական ընտրությունների միֆը:

Երրորդ միֆը թեպետ դարձյալ առնչվում էր մայրաքաղաքի ընտրություններին, սակայն ստեղծվել էր ավելի վաղ, երբ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հայտարարում էր, թե՝ «Ցանկացած իշխանափոխություն պետք է տեղի ունենա բացառապես սահմանադրական ճանապարհով, այն է՝ օրինական ընտրությունների միջոցով, ինչը իրավական, ժողովրդավարական պետության կառուցման միակ երաշխիքն է» («Հայկական ժամանակ», 3 մարտի 2009 թ.): Ընտրություններով գործող վարչակազմին հաղթելու միֆը դատապարտված էր պսակազերծվելու, մանավանդ որ, հենց այդ վարչակազմի մենթալիտետի համաձայն՝ «ժողովրդավարությունը խորթ է հայկական մենթալիտետին»: Եվ ընտրական գործընթացները ձեւախեղվել են՝ ապացուցելու համար այդ նորահայտ բանաձեւը: Եթե անգամ ընտրություններով հնարավոր էր հասնել հաղթանակի, ապա հասարակական-քաղաքական մթնոլորտն այնպիսի փոփոխություններ պետք է կրեր, որ ընտրություններն ընդամենը դառնային այդ մթնոլորտի պարզ վավերագրերը: Մինչդեռ ակնհայտ էր, որ ավագանու ընտրությունները բնավ փոփոխություններ չհաղորդեցին հասարակական մթնոլորտին: ՀՀ նախագահի վերջին ընտրարշավի ժամանակ հասարակական-քաղաքական մթնոլորտը հիրավի արմատական փոփոխություններ կրեց, այնքան լուրջ, որ Հայաստանի հասարակությունը ուղղակի կանգնեց հեղափոխության առջեւ: Եվ ոչ միայն անլուրջ, այլեւ վտանգավոր էր հասարակական այդ հզոր լիցքն ուղղորդել դեպի ընտրատեղամասեր, որտեղ իշխանությունը դեռ չէր հանձնվել, մինչդեռ այդ իշխանությունն ընկած էր փողոցներում, եւ այն վերցնելու համար քաղաքական կամք եւ վճռական, ծրագրված գործողություններ էին անհրաժեշտ: Այսպես ջարդվեց Տեր-Պետրոսյանի սահմանած երրորդ՝ ընտրություններով Հայաստանում իշխանությունը փոխելու միֆը:

----------


## ministr

Չորրորդ միֆն ավելի մեծ աղմուկով ջարդվեց արդեն մայիսի 31-ին, երբ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հասկացավ, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանը կոպտորեն մերժել է երկխոսության իր առաջարկներն ու կոչերը: Սա, անշուշտ, խիստ ցավալի էր Տեր-Պետրոսյանի համար, քանի որ այդ երկխոսության հետ էր նա կապում քաղբանտարկյալներին ազատ արձակելու հնարավորությունը: 

Հաջորդ՝ հինգերորդ միֆը, որ ստեղծել էր Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսին որպես քաղաքական հզոր գործոն ընկալելն է: Նա հրաժարվում էր ընդունել, որ ՀԱԿ-ի առաջմղիչ միջուկը Հայոց Համազգային Շարժման դեռեւս պահպանված ցաքուցրիվ փոքրիկ միավորներն էին, նրանց որդիները, վերջիններիս ընկերները եւ քաղբանտարկյալների հարազատները: ՀԱԿ անդամ մյուս կուսակցություններն ընդամենը հիշեցնում էին երբեմնի ընդդիմության «16+1» ձախողված ձեւաչափը: Որքան էլ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը ձգտեր հզորություն հաղորդել ՀԱԿ-ին՝ միավորյալ ընդդիմության լուսապսակ դնելով նրա գլխին, ակնհայտ էր, որ ՀԱԿ-ին բացառապես իր ներկայությունն էր արժեք հաղորդում, սակայն ինքն ընդամենը մեկ միավոր էր, թեկուզեւ՝ մեծ միավոր: 

ՀԱԿ-ը Հայոց Համազգային Շարժում այդպես էլ չդարձավ. նրանց չհարեցին այն հարյուրավոր մարդիկ, որոնք անկախ գործելակերպի եւ ազատ մտածելակերպի կրողներ էին, բայց որոնց ՀԱԿ-ը եւ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը մեծամտորեն արհամարհում էին: Եվ թվացյալ, չարդարացված ինքնավստահությամբ էր ներծծված մայիսի 29-ի հանրահավաքում Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հայտարարությունը. «Անկախ ընտրությունների արդյունքից, ընդդիմությունը, հանձին Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի, կորցնելու բան չունի: Նա մնալու է իր առաջնորդող տեղում եւ ավելի հզորանալու եւ ծավալվելու է»: 

Առավել ուժգին է ջարդվելու Տեր-Պետրոսյանի սահմանած վեցերորդ միֆը, համաձայն որի՝ «Այս ընտրություններով ոչինչ չի վերջանում, ընդհակառակը, ամեն ինչ նորից է սկսվում»: Եթե սա պարզ հոգեբանական եւ քաղաքական հնարք է, ապա Հայաստանում արդեն քչերն են, որոնց վրա կարող է ազդեցություն ունենալ այդ հնարքը: Եթե սա քաղաքական համոզմունք է, ապա հիմնազուրկ է: Եթե միֆ է, ապա պսակազերծվելու է, քանի որ հայաստանյան օրենքների համաձայն՝ «հաղթողին չեն դատում», իսկ պարտվածը միշտ էլ սխալ է: 

Առաջիկայում Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը ստիպված է լրջորեն վերապրել հասարակական հուսախաբության ողջ մղձավանջը՝ ըմպելով դրա դառը հաբերը: Հանրային ընկալման մեջ նա դառնալու է վերջին երկու տարիների չդադարող պարտությունների միակ պատասխանատուն: Ամեն ինչ իրականում ավարտվել է, եւ նոր բան սկսելու համար մոխրացած դաշտն այլեւս դժվար է լինելու հերկել: 

Այս ամենով հանդերձ, նա վաղուց է բացել հայ ժողովրդի պատմության նոր էջը՝ որպես ՀՀ հիմնադիր նախագահ մեր նորագույն շրջանի պատմության մեջ թողնելով մեծ քաղաքական ազդեցություն, արդյունքներ, ավա՜ղ, նաեւ՝ հետեւանքներ: 

ՀՀ առաջին նախագահն իր ետեւից նաեւ փակել է պատմության այդ էջը:

----------

Tig (12.06.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

Արա դե լավ էլի... պայքարը հլը շարունակվելույա.. ուղակի որոշ ուժերին ձեռնտույա պայքարին սաղ սաղ թթաղելու փորձեր անելը...

----------

murmushka (12.06.2009), Աբելյան (12.06.2009)

----------


## ministr

Սամ էսօր հանրահավաքին հնարավորա (չնայած խիստ կասկածում եմ) պայքարի ինչ որ ռեալ ու արդյունավետ պլան հայտարարվի, բայց էդ պայքարը, համենայն դեպս ի դեմս ԼՏՊ-ի ոնց որ կիսով չափ թաղվելա արդեն:

----------


## murmushka

> Սամ էսօր հանրահավաքին հնարավորա (չնայած խիստ կասկածում եմ) պայքարի ինչ որ ռեալ ու արդյունավետ պլան հայտարարվի, բայց էդ պայքարը, համենայն դեպս ի դեմս ԼՏՊ-ի ոնց որ կիսով չափ թաղվելա արդեն:


սխալվում եք, որովհետև ի դեմս երիտասարդության մի մեծ զանգվծաի կան մարդիկ, որոնք շարունակելու են պայքարը անգամ եթե այսօր երեկոյան Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը ասի, որ ամեն ինչ ավարտվեց ու գնում ենք տուն
սա Լևոնի ու սերժի պայքարը չէր, հասկացեք վերջապես, սա մեր պայքարն է, մեր ապագայի համար 
ու այն դեռ նոր է սկսվում

----------

Chuk (12.06.2009), Աբելյան (12.06.2009), Սելավի (13.06.2009)

----------


## ministr

murmushka ցանկացած պայքարին ղեկավար է պետք, իսկ ԼՏՊ-ից բացի այլ նշմարելի, շոշափելի ղեկավարներ այս պահին գոյություն չունեն, հետևաբար պայքար շարունակելը իրականությանը շատ մոտ չէ: Եթե գտնվի մի մարդ, որն ի վիճակի լինել տանել զանգվածներին, ապա վերջիվերջո հնարավոր է շատ ավելի մարդ հավաքի իր կողքին քան ԼՏՊ-ն, բայց դա շա ավելի բարդ է լինելու, քան թե 2 տարի առաջ...

Իհարկե ապագայի համար պայքարը շատ լավա, բայց տվյալ դեպքում չես կարծում, որ ապագայի համար պայքարը ասիմիլացվել է ենթակվել Լևոն-Սերժ պայքարին ու արտաքուստ ապագայի մասին բաներ խոսելով պայքարը գնում է հենց նշված ուղղությամբ?

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ]սխալվում եք, որովհետև ի դեմս երիտասարդության մի մեծ զանգվծաի կան մարդիկ, որոնք շարունակելու են պայքարը անգամ եթե այսօր երեկոյան Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը ասի[/B], որ ամեն ինչ ավարտվեց ու գնում ենք տուն
> սա Լևոնի ու սերժի պայքարը չէր, հասկացեք վերջապես, սա մեր պայքարն է, մեր ապագայի համար 
> ու այն դեռ նոր է սկսվում


Սա է ամենամեծ ֆակտորը… մնացածները երկրորդական են… Մենք այստեղ Լևոնին քննադատում ենք, նշում ենք նրա բոլոր սայթակումներն ու սխալները մոռանալով մի բան… եթե ժողովուրդը քնած է այսօր, անտարբեր է և հավատ չունի, դա միայն ու միայն ժողովրդի մեղքն է… ժողովուրդը ինքն է կերտում իր քաղաքական գործիչներին, նրա ակտիվությունից է կախված առաջնորդների հրապարակ գալը… և բարդել ամեն ինչ Լևոնի կամ Սերժիկի վրա սխալ է…

Ժամանակն է արդեն զբաղվել ինքնաքննադատությամբ "համբերատարությունն ու հանդուռժողականությունը" մեզ հասցրեց ողորմելիության աստիճանի… կանգնած կողքից նայում ենք թե Լևոնը ինչ սխալ է թույլ տալու ինչ պիտի աներ որ չարեց կարծես մեզ չի վերաբերվում այս ամենը, մոռանալով, որ խոսքը ոչ թե Լևոնի կամ Սերժիկի մասին է այլ մեր կյանքի… Լևոնի կարող է ապրել աշխարհի ցանկացած անկյունում առանց պրոբլեմների, այդ մենք ենք մեր գոյությունը քարշ տալու այս երկրում, որի կառուցմանը զլանում ենք (լայաղ չենք անում) մասնակցել…

Այո, եթե պայքարը մարեց, կամ մեռավ, ասել է թե ժողովուրդը մարեց կամ մեռավ

----------

murmushka (12.06.2009), Tig (12.06.2009), Ձայնալար (12.06.2009)

----------


## ministr

Մեֆ ջան ժողովուրդը ինչիա մեղավոր.. ինքն իրան չի կարա զարթնի գործեր անի... կազմակերպող ուժա պետք ու նենց ուժ որ հավատ ներշնչի, որ ժողովուրդը հավատա, որ էդ ուժի հետ կարողա ինչ որ բան փոխի: Չնայած չէի ասի թե ժողովուրդը քնած է, ուղղակի էլի անցնումա ադապտացման, որը բնականա, եթե պայքարով բան չի փոխվում, կռիվ տալն անիմաստ ա դառնում, ապա ստիպված պետք ա հարմարվել ու դիմանալ, մինչև նոր կռիվ, որը պարբերաբար կրկնվումա ու դեռ նույն արդյունքով:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան ժողովուրդը ինչիա մեղավոր.. ինքն իրան չի կարա զարթնի գործեր անի... կազմակերպող ուժա պետք ու նենց ուժ որ հավատ ներշնչի, որ ժողովուրդը հավատա, որ էդ ուժի հետ կարողա ինչ որ բան փոխի: Չնայած չէի ասի թե ժողովուրդը քնած է, ուղղակի էլի անցնումա ադապտացման, որը բնականա, եթե պայքարով բան չի փոխվում, կռիվ տալն անիմաստ ա դառնում, ապա ստիպված պետք ա հարմարվել ու դիմանալ, մինչև նոր կռիվ, որը պարբերաբար կրկնվումա ու դեռ նույն արդյունքով:


Մինիստր ջան, բա ո՞վ ա մեղավոր… ինչու՞ ուրիշ նորմալ երկրներում էս վիճակը չի… շատ պարզ, "ժողովուրդը թույլ չի տա"… իսկ դա ի՞նչ է նշանակում… դա նշանակում է, որ եթե Մարտի 1-ի նմամ մի բան լինի, կամ մեր "ընտրությունների" նման մի բան, ժողովուրդը միանշանակ դուրս է գալիս ու պատրաստ է լինում ամեն քայլի, "պահանջում" որ իրեն առաջնորդեն… նա չի հանգստանում մինչև չգտնի այն առաջնորդին, որը կհասցնի գործը հաղթական ավարտիրն… Հիմա կմտածեք, թե Լևոնին քննադատում եմ… այո քննադատում եմ, բայց նաև հաշվի եմ առնում, որ նրա գործողություններն ու որոշումները մեծապես կախված են մեր ժողովրդի "առանձնահատկություններից" ՝ այն է "ձեռքերը լվանալ "  ու անել մի անգամ, ոչ ավել, մեր շուչը չի հերիքում երկարատև պայքարի համար (Արարատ-73 էլ մի անգամ եղավ ու երբեք չի կրկնվի)… մեր ժողովրդի գլխում դեռևս տեղավորվում է Հոկտեմբերի 27-ը, Մարտի 1-ը  և սրա համար ոչ իշխանություններն են մեղավոր ոչ էլ որևէ քաղաքական գործիչ… "մեկ ա ոչ մի բան չի փոխվելու", "ինչ ա, հո իշխանությունը չեն տալու ձեզ", սրանք արտահայտություններ են որոնք որևէ կոնկրետ քաղաքական գործչի չեն պատկանում, սրանք ժողովրդական խոսքեր են…

Ժողովուրդը (երկիրը) հողն է, քաղաքական գործիչը՝ (կամ անհատը) սերմը… մեր հողի վրա սերմը չի աճում, իսկ հողն ամենակարևորն է, հող եթե եղավ սերմը միշտ էլ կգտնվի, օրինակները բազմաթիվ են… մեր ժողովրդի տաղանդավոր լինելը դա մեր շնորքը չի դա էն երկրի շնորհքն է որը վեր է հանում այդ տաղանդը… մեր տաղանդավոր երիտասարդներն ու գլուխներն այսօր դրսում են, մինչդեռ մենք ներսում հանցագործ անտարբերությամբ նայում, իսկ իշխանությունները սառնասրտությամբ իրականացնում են մեր ժողովրդի ֆիզիկական և հոգևոր սպանդը… դե հիմա ասա ո՞վ ա մեղավոր… էսօր ոչ Ստալին կա, ոչ Լենին, կա, ոչ Թալեաթ, ոչ Շահ Աբաս ոչ էլ մնացած "մեղավորները" ու մենք էլի սենց ողորմելի ենք ոնց որ միշտ, աչքներս խալխի ձեռին, հույսներս էլ մեզ սպանողի խղճահարությանը… իսկ մեզանից "լավագույներն էլ" երևակայական թշնամու հետ են կռիվ տալիս (պանթուրքիզմի, մասսոնների, հրեաների)… Լևոնն ի՞նչ անի, որ մենք հավ ենք, Սերժը մեղավոր չի որ մեր լամպուշկին չի…

եթե տեց չի, ասենք տենց չի… մինչև էս ամեն ինչը չասվի չի լինելու , բայց մենակ ասելով չի…

Էսօր էն մեր էնտուզիաստ ջահելությունը, ըմբոստ կնանիքն ու բիձեքն են էս երկրի տերը և վերջը հաղթելու են, իսկ մնացածին սկի մարդահամարին չարժի հաշվել, դրանք տենց ստորաքարշությամբ էլ սողալու են դեպի իրենցը շիրիմը…

----------

murmushka (12.06.2009), Rammer (12.06.2009), Հայկօ (12.06.2009), Ձայնալար (12.06.2009)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Mephistopheles, եթե գաղտնիք չէ, դու անձամբ ի՞նչ ես անում իրավիճակը փոխելու համար։

----------


## Artgeo

Վերնագրում սխալ կա: Նախագահն ասաց, որ ինքը գործի*ք* ա

----------


## ministr

> Մինիստր ջան, բա ո՞վ ա մեղավոր… ինչու՞ ուրիշ նորմալ երկրներում էս վիճակը չի… շատ պարզ, "ժողովուրդը թույլ չի տա"… իսկ դա ի՞նչ է նշանակում… դա նշանակում է, որ եթե Մարտի 1-ի նմամ մի բան լինի, կամ մեր "ընտրությունների" նման մի բան, ժողովուրդը միանշանակ դուրս է գալիս ու պատրաստ է լինում ամեն քայլի, "պահանջում" որ իրեն առաջնորդեն… նա չի հանգստանում մինչև չգտնի այն առաջնորդին, որը կհասցնի գործը հաղթական ավարտիրն… Հիմա կմտածեք, թե Լևոնին քննադատում եմ… այո քննադատում եմ, բայց նաև հաշվի եմ առնում, որ նրա գործողություններն ու որոշումները մեծապես կախված են մեր ժողովրդի "առանձնահատկություններից" ՝ այն է "ձեռքերը լվանալ "  ու անել մի անգամ, ոչ ավել, մեր շուչը չի հերիքում երկարատև պայքարի համար (Արարատ-73 էլ մի անգամ եղավ ու երբեք չի կրկնվի)… մեր ժողովրդի գլխում դեռևս տեղավորվում է Հոկտեմբերի 27-ը, Մարտի 1-ը  և սրա համար ոչ իշխանություններն են մեղավոր ոչ էլ որևէ քաղաքական գործիչ… "մեկ ա ոչ մի բան չի փոխվելու", "ինչ ա, հո իշխանությունը չեն տալու ձեզ", սրանք արտահայտություններ են որոնք որևէ կոնկրետ քաղաքական գործչի չեն պատկանում, սրանք ժողովրդական խոսքեր են…
> 
> Ժողովուրդը (երկիրը) հողն է, քաղաքական գործիչը՝ (կամ անհատը) սերմը… մեր հողի վրա սերմը չի աճում, իսկ հողն ամենակարևորն է, հող եթե եղավ սերմը միշտ էլ կգտնվի, օրինակները բազմաթիվ են… մեր ժողովրդի տաղանդավոր լինելը դա մեր շնորքը չի դա էն երկրի շնորհքն է որը վեր է հանում այդ տաղանդը… մեր տաղանդավոր երիտասարդներն ու գլուխներն այսօր դրսում են, մինչդեռ մենք ներսում հանցագործ անտարբերությամբ նայում, իսկ իշխանությունները սառնասրտությամբ իրականացնում են մեր ժողովրդի ֆիզիկական և հոգևոր սպանդը… դե հիմա ասա ո՞վ ա մեղավոր… էսօր ոչ Ստալին կա, ոչ Լենին, կա, ոչ Թալեաթ, ոչ Շահ Աբաս ոչ էլ մնացած "մեղավորները" ու մենք էլի սենց ողորմելի ենք ոնց որ միշտ, աչքներս խալխի ձեռին, հույսներս էլ մեզ սպանողի խղճահարությանը… իսկ մեզանից "լավագույներն էլ" երևակայական թշնամու հետ են կռիվ տալիս (պանթուրքիզմի, մասսոնների, հրեաների)… Լևոնն ի՞նչ անի, որ մենք հավ ենք, Սերժը մեղավոր չի որ մեր լամպուշկին չի…
> 
> եթե տեց չի, ասենք տենց չի… մինչև էս ամեն ինչը չասվի չի լինելու , բայց մենակ ասելով չի…
> 
> Էսօր էն մեր էնտուզիաստ ջահելությունը, ըմբոստ կնանիքն ու բիձեքն են էս երկրի տերը և վերջը հաղթելու են, իսկ մնացածին սկի մարդահամարին չարժի հաշվել, դրանք տենց ստորաքարշությամբ էլ սողալու են դեպի իրենցը շիրիմը…


Ու մեր երկիրը ինչի տարար դրեցիր նորմալ երկրների շարքում Մեֆ ջան? Որ Եվրոպայի առաջնություններին ենք մասնակացում ուրեմն եվրոպացի ենք? Միգուցե հույսեր կային որ դառնայինք, բայց դառանք զռ ասիական երկիր: 
Դե հենա դուրս էր եկել, հողն էլ կար սերմն էլ կար... ծեծվեցին ու մի հատ ընդվզեցին, ինքնաբուխ գնացին ֆրանսիական դեսպանատան մոտ, ըտեղ էլ 10 զոհ տվեցին: Ժողովուրդը գիտես երբ էլի  դուրս կգար, եթե Մարտի 1-ից հետո մի բանի հասներ, եթե իմանար որ քյալլա տա կկարողանա մի բան փոխի, ոչ թե իզուր զոհ կտա: Իսկ թե ինչի կարող էր հասնել էդ ժամանակ դա արդեն իրենից չէր կախված, այլ քո ասած սերմերից:

Մեր ժողովրդին դժվարա տեղից շարժել, պատմության ընթացքում սրա նրա լծի տակ գտնվելով, սովորելա հարմարվելով ապրել, հարմարվելովա որ եկել հասել ենք 21-րդ դար: Կռիվ տայինք հմի մնացել էինք պատմության գրքերում: Ու դառելա սովորություն, մինչև դանակը ոսկորին չի հասնում փոքր Մհերին չեն հիշում:

----------

davidus (13.06.2009), One_Way_Ticket (13.06.2009)

----------


## Սելավի

Ամեն  դեպքում  չի  կարելի  Լևոնի  արած  գործը  թերագնահատել,  նա  այն  շեփորի  ձայնն  էր,  որ  ազդարարեց   այն   երիտասարդների  պայքարի  սկիզբը,  որոնք  այս  օրերի    համար  էլ    եկել  են  այս  թշվառ  մարդկությանը  օգնելու  և  քնից  արթնացնելու:
Լևոնը  այնքան  գիտակից  է,  որ  նա  գիտի  երբ  է  էստաֆետը  հանձնելու  այս  երիտասարդներին  ու  թողնի  ասպարեզը,  իսկ  տիեզերքը  վակում  չի  սիրում,  նա  մի  անգամից  լրացնելու  է  լիդերի  թափուր  մնացած    տեղը:  
Ինչպես  ասում  են,  եթե  ուզում  էս  նոր  շոր  գնես,  սկզբից   տեղ  ազատի ( «գարդիրոֆում»  էս  բառի  հայերենը  չգիտեմ)  ու  կտեսնես  թե  ինչպես  է  հնարավորություններ  ստեղծվում  նոր  շորեր  գնելու,  թեկուզ  որ  առաջի  հայացքից  թվում  էր,  թե  միևնույննա  դու  ոչ  մի  հնարավորություն  էլ  չունես  նոր  շոր  գնելու:
Ես  համաձայն  եմ  այն  մտքի  հետ  որ  սա,  այլևս  Լևոնի  և Սերժի  պայքարը  չէ,  սա  այն  երիտասարդների  պայքարն  է,  որոնք   ներքին  զգագողությամբ  գիտակցում  են  որ  իրենք  չեն  կարող  իրենց  հայրերի  և  պապաերի   նման  «ստրուկ»  լինել:  Նրանք  եկել  են  Ապրելու  համար,  ոչ  թե  գոյատևելու  և   տրտնջալու:
Այս  ձնագնդին  արդեն  սկսել  է    գլորվել    ողջ  աշխարհով  մեկ,  և  սրա  դեմը  այլևս  ոչ  ոք  իվիճակի  չէ  կանգնել:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Mephistopheles, եթե գաղտնիք չէ, դու անձամբ ի՞նչ ես անում իրավիճակը փոխելու համար։


անձնավորել իհարկե չարժե, բայց որ հարցնում ես ասեմ…մտածում եմ այնպես ինչպես գրում եմ, չեմ հանդուրժում ու չեմ կռռում որ ոչինչ չի փոխվելու… կարծում եմ այսքանը բավական է որովհետև մեր ժողովրդից հենց այսքան էլ պահանջվում է, պարզապես չհանդուրժել, ոչ պահանջվում է ՀԱԿ-ի անդամ լինել ոչ էլ ակտիվիստ… պարզապես կրիմինալն ու անարդարությունը չհանդուրժել

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ու մեր երկիրը ինչի տարար դրեցիր նորմալ երկրների շարքում Մեֆ ջան? Որ Եվրոպայի առաջնություններին ենք մասնակացում ուրեմն եվրոպացի ենք? Միգուցե հույսեր կային որ դառնայինք, բայց դառանք զռ ասիական երկիր: 
> Դե հենա դուրս էր եկել, հողն էլ կար սերմն էլ կար... ծեծվեցին ու մի հատ ընդվզեցին, ինքնաբուխ գնացին ֆրանսիական դեսպանատան մոտ, ըտեղ էլ 10 զոհ տվեցին: Ժողովուրդը գիտես երբ էլի  դուրս կգար, եթե Մարտի 1-ից հետո մի բանի հասներ, եթե իմանար որ քյալլա տա կկարողանա մի բան փոխի, ոչ թե իզուր զոհ կտա: Իսկ թե ինչի կարող էր հասնել էդ ժամանակ դա արդեն իրենից չէր կախված, այլ քո ասած սերմերից:
> 
> Մեր ժողովրդին դժվարա տեղից շարժել, պատմության ընթացքում սրա նրա լծի տակ գտնվելով, սովորելա հարմարվելով ապրել, հարմարվելովա որ եկել հասել ենք 21-րդ դար: Կռիվ տայինք հմի մնացել էինք պատմության գրքերում: Ու դառելա սովորություն, մինչև դանակը ոսկորին չի հասնում փոքր Մհերին չեն հիշում:


ճիշտ ես գրում, բայց արդարացում չի… կամ էլ կարելի է ասել ճիշտ ես ասում ու լրիվ արդարացված է, բայց փաստը մնում է փաստ որ այսպես ենք ապրում, ինչ արադարցում էլ լինի տուժողը մենք ենք… պիտի փոխվենք, հակառաակ դեպքում չի լինելու

----------


## ministr

Երբ որ մի քիչ սովորենք անկախությանը միգուցե էդ ժամանակ էլ կփոխվի ինչ որ բան: Դրա համար սերնդափոխություններ են պետք, պետական մտածողությամբ առաջնորդներ են պետք, որ օրինակ ծառայեն: Ոնց նայում եմ Հայաստանում նման մարդիկ չկան, սաղի տակը մի բան կա, սաղ կեղտի մեջ թաղված են, կամ էլ ի վիճակի չեն երկու հոգի կողքները հավաքեն ու հավատ ներշնչեն: Ստացվումա, որ պետք ա ներմուծել դրսից, որտեղ դեռ հնարավորա մի քիչ մաքուր հայ մարդիկ գտնել:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> անձնավորել իհարկե չարժե, բայց որ հարցնում ես ասեմ…մտածում եմ այնպես ինչպես գրում եմ, չեմ հանդուրժում ու չեմ կռռում որ ոչինչ չի փոխվելու… կարծում եմ այսքանը բավական է որովհետև մեր ժողովրդից հենց այսքան էլ պահանջվում է, պարզապես չհանդուրժել, ոչ պահանջվում է ՀԱԿ-ի անդամ լինել ոչ էլ ակտիվիստ… պարզապես կրիմինալն ու անարդարությունը չհանդուրժել


Ի՞նչ է նշանակում չհանդուրժել: Օրինակ, նայի Լոս_ԿվարտաԼոսի բլոգում տեղադրված վիդեոն: Երիտասարդները չէին հանդուրժում: Դրանից ինչ-որ բան փոխվե՞ց: Կարծում եմ, որ ոչ մի բան էլ չփոխվեց:
Ես այն կարծիքին եմ, որ Հայաստանի պայմաններում քո մոտեցումը չի աշխատի: Մեզ պետք է ղեկավար: Ղեկավար, որը կմտածի ազգի, և ոչ թե իր գրպանների հաստության մասին, և կկարողանա իր ետևից տանել ժողովրդին: Երբ Լևոնը վերադարձավ, շատերին, այդ թվում և ինձ, թվաց, որ նա այդ ղեկավարն է: Սակայն չստացվեց: Հիմա արդեն առավել ևս չի ստացվի, նրա ետևից գնացողների թվաքանակը էապես կրճատվել է: Հույս ունեմ` մի օր կհայտնվի ուժեղ ղեկավար, որի մոտ դա կստացվի:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Թիքեթ ջան, ախր հլը մի պահ պատկերացրու, թե ինչքան հեշտ ա էդ մի մարդուն դավաճան սարքելը: Հազար ու մի ազդեցություն կա սկսած ռուսական ԿԳԲ-ից, վերջացրած տեղական մաֆիայով: Մի հոգու վրա ազդելը մի քանի օրվա գործ ա՝ Ռոբերտն ու Սերժը տենց հակապետական չէին լույս աշխարհ եկել, էդ մենք ենք թողել, որ իրանք տենց դառնան, ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես ժամանակին Լևոնին ենք թողել հակաժողովրդավարական քայլերի գնալ: Ասածս էն ա, եթե ժողովուրդը ոչխարի պես նայում է թե առաջնորդն ինչ է անում, միշտ էլ կգտնվի մեկը, ով էդ առաջնորդին կստիպի գնալ ժողովրդի դեմ, իսկ ժողովրդին ոչ ոք ոչինչ չի կարող ստիպել, եթե առկա է որոշակի գիտակցական մակարդակ: Աչքներիս դեմը մեզ թալանում են ձեն չենք հանում, մտնում են ջեբներս ձեն չենք հանում, ապրանքներն անվեջ թանկանում են, դրամի փոխարժեքի հետ ինչ ուզում անում են ՁԵՆ ՉԵՆՔ ՀԱՆՈՒՄ: Դու հլը նայի եվրոպական երկրներում ինչ են անում, եթե հանկարծ մեկը որոշում ա 5 % -ով հարկերն ավելացնել, բենզինը թանկանում ա, բունտ են անում, միհատ օրենք ա ընդունվում, որ մարդկանց ինչ-որ խմբի դուր չի գալիս, բունտ են անում: Իրանց բունտն էլ մեր խաղաղ ցույցերը չեն է, տալիս վառում են քաղաքի կեսը ու էդ արվում ա ԱՆԿԱԽ ԱՌԱՋՆՈՐԴԻ ԱՆՁԻՑ: Այ տենց հասարակություն ա պետք ստեղծել, ոչ թե սպասել հրաշագործ առաջնորդների:

----------

Chuk (13.06.2009), dvgray (13.06.2009), Mephistopheles (13.06.2009), Աբելյան (13.06.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Իրանց բունտն էլ մեր խաղաղ ցույցերը չեն է, *տալիս վառում են քաղաքի կեսը* ու էդ արվում ա ԱՆԿԱԽ ԱՌԱՋՆՈՐԴԻ ԱՆՁԻՑ: Այ տենց հասարակություն ա պետք ստեղծել, ոչ թե սպասել հրաշագործ առաջնորդների:


իսկ ով որ ասում ա թե սահմանադրական պայքար ու նմանատիպ բաներ, ինքը կամ խաղեր ա տալիս /կարևոր չի թե ինչ խաղեր/ կամ էլ  բան չի հասկանում ու խաղալիք է էտ խաղեր տվողի ձեռին:
…
Սերժենք ու իրա ախպերացուները վաղուց ասել են որ առանց արյուն իշխանույուն տվողը չեն: Մնում ա էտ արյունը /իրանց արյունը ինկատի ունեմ/ թափել. իսկ իրանց սեփականությունն էլ վառել:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Ձայնալար ջան, մեզ մոտ խնդիրը նրանում է, որ ամբողջ իշխանությունը կենտրոնացած է մի խմբի ձեռքում: Եվս մեկ անգամ վերադառնամ Լոս_ԿվարտաԼոսի բլոգում տեղադրված վիդեոյին: Ի՞նչ կաներ եվրոպացին նման իրավիճակում: Դատի կտար ու էդ ոստիկաններին կհեռացնեին աշխատանքից ու գուցե նաև բանտ կնստեցնեին: Մեզ մոտ դա չի աշխատի վերոհիշյալ պատճառով: Հիմա մեր միակ ճանապարհը հեղափոխությունն է: Իսկ հեղափոխություն առանց ուժեղ առաջնորդի չի լինի:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ձայնալար ջան, մեզ մոտ խնդիրը նրանում է, որ ամբողջ իշխանությունը կենտրոնացած է մի խմբի ձեռքում: Եվս մեկ անգամ վերադառնամ Լոս_ԿվարտաԼոսի բլոգում տեղադրված վիդեոյին: Ի՞նչ կաներ եվրոպացին նման իրավիճակում: Դատի կտար ու էդ ոստիկաններին կհեռացնեին աշխատանքից ու գուցե նաև բանտ կնստեցնեին: Մեզ մոտ դա չի աշխատի վերոհիշյալ պատճառով: Հիմա մեր միակ ճանապարհը հեղափոխությունն է: Իսկ հեղափոխություն առանց ուժեղ առաջնորդի չի լինի:


Իսկ եթե դատը չշահեր, ոստիկանն էլ չազատվեր աշխատանքի՞ց: Գիտե՞ս ինչ կանեին եվրոպացիները: (Կոնկրետ էդ վիդեոն չեմ նայել, բայց ենթադրում եմ մոտավորապես, թե ինչ է այնտեղ: ) Եթե մի երիտասարդի է ծեծել ոստիկանը, հաջորդ օրը ամբողջ ուսանողությունը փողոց դուրս կգար ու շատ հնարավոր ա, որ տասնյակ ոստիկաններ ծեծ կուտեին, այ հենց դա է ստիպում իրենց իշխանություններին նման դեպքից հետո անմիջապես աշխատանքից ազատել օրինազանց ոստիկանին:

----------

Mephistopheles (13.06.2009), murmushka (13.06.2009), Ungrateful (13.06.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Իսկ եթե դատը չշահեր, ոստիկանն էլ չազատվեր աշխատանքի՞ց: Գիտե՞ս ինչ կանեին եվրոպացիները: (Կոնկրետ էդ վիդեոն չեմ նայել, բայց ենթադրում եմ մոտավորապես, թե ինչ է այնտեղ Եթե մի երիտասարդի է ծեծել ոստիկանը, հաջորդ օրը ամբողջ ուսանողությունը փողոց դուրս կգար ու շատ հնարավոր ա, որ տասնյակ ոստիկաններ ծեծ կուտեին, այ հենց դա է ստիպում իրենց իշխանություններին նման դեպքից հետո անմիջապես աշխատանքից ազատել օրինազանց ոստիկանին:


Ձայնալար ձյա, մեզ մոտ էլ երիտասարդությանը դուխ տվող լինի նման ապօրինի պագոնավորների վրայով կանցնեն։ :Wink:  Պարզապես չի կարելի, սահմանադրություն կա, օրենք կա, իշխանությունը հակասահմանադրական ու հակաօրինական բաներ է անում, գոնե ընդդիմությունը պահպանի օրենքը, բա ամոթ չի՞։ Ոստիկանները կարող են իրենց ծառայողական դիրքը չարաշահել ու իրենց լկտիություններ թույլ տալ, դրանք նամուս չունեն, բայց իրեն հարգող ընդդիմադիրը իրավունք չունի օրենքի մարդուն հակաճառելու։ Որովհետև ժողովրդին ընդդիմությունն էլ ազատություն չի տալիս, այ այստեղ է շան գլուխը թաղված։ Որովհետև մի քանի բեսամփ «նվիրված» ու «հայրենասեր» լիդերներ վախենում են։ Լավ է առհասարակ չլինեն, քան թե հերթական կտերով ճահճացնեն ջահելությանը որեվհետև սենց եղած–չեղած մի հաշիվ է։ Իսկ ոստիկանները կարող էին ջահելներին ձերբակալել իրենց աշխատանքը խոչնդոտելու համար, բայց չարեցին։ Բանտերում էլ տեղ չկա ու իրենց դուխն էլ չի հերիքում։ Այ սենց մազալու բաներ։

----------

dvgray (14.06.2009), Mephistopheles (13.06.2009), Տրիբուն (14.06.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Քո հետ էլ եմ համաձայն, բայց մեկ ա մեր ջահելությունը էնքան էլ չի գիտակցում, որ վաղը նույն բանը կարա իրա հետ լինի, հիմա արի գնանք 100 ուսանողի էս ռոլիկը ցույց տանք, հաստատ 100-ից 30-ը կասի հա դե ուրեմը մի բան արել էր, էդ խի ինձ ըտեղից չեն քշում, 20-ը կասի ես ամենօր ըտեղով անցնում եմ բան էլ չկա, 10-ը կասի էդ լևոնականներին էդ էլ ա քիչ, մի տասն էլ էդ վախտ ուռած կլինեն, չեն հասկանա ինչ ես ցույց տալի :Jpit:  : Ու ընդհամնենը 30-ը, էն էլ լավագույն դեպքում, կգիտակցեն, որ անկախ ամեն ինչից, ոստիկանը պարտավոր ա հարգել քաղաքացու իրավունքները ու ամնե ինչ անել, որ էդ իրավունքները չոտնահարվեն ու էլի քչերը կգիտակցեն, որ երեկ էն ջահելին էին բզբզում, վաղը իրան կամ իրա ախպորն են բզբզելու ու լավագույն դեպքում էդ 30% -ն ա, որ չի առաջնորդվի շառից փորձանքից հեռու սկուզբունքով ու դուրս կգա փողոց մուսռ վառելու, եթե համապատասխան կոչ հնչի համապատասխան մարդկանց կողմից::

----------

Mephistopheles (13.06.2009), murmushka (13.06.2009)

----------


## ministr

> Թիքեթ ջան, ախր հլը մի պահ պատկերացրու, թե ինչքան հեշտ ա էդ մի մարդուն դավաճան սարքելը: Հազար ու մի ազդեցություն կա սկսած ռուսական ԿԳԲ-ից, վերջացրած տեղական մաֆիայով: Մի հոգու վրա ազդելը մի քանի օրվա գործ ա՝ Ռոբերտն ու Սերժը տենց հակապետական չէին լույս աշխարհ եկել, էդ մենք ենք թողել, որ իրանք տենց դառնան, ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես ժամանակին Լևոնին ենք թողել հակաժողովրդավարական քայլերի գնալ: Ասածս էն ա, եթե ժողովուրդը ոչխարի պես նայում է թե առաջնորդն ինչ է անում, միշտ էլ կգտնվի մեկը, ով էդ առաջնորդին կստիպի գնալ ժողովրդի դեմ, իսկ ժողովրդին ոչ ոք ոչինչ չի կարող ստիպել, եթե առկա է որոշակի գիտակցական մակարդակ: Աչքներիս դեմը մեզ թալանում են ձեն չենք հանում, մտնում են ջեբներս ձեն չենք հանում, ապրանքներն անվեջ թանկանում են, դրամի փոխարժեքի հետ ինչ ուզում անում են ՁԵՆ ՉԵՆՔ ՀԱՆՈՒՄ: Դու հլը նայի եվրոպական երկրներում ինչ են անում, եթե հանկարծ մեկը որոշում ա 5 % -ով հարկերն ավելացնել, բենզինը թանկանում ա, բունտ են անում, միհատ օրենք ա ընդունվում, որ մարդկանց ինչ-որ խմբի դուր չի գալիս, բունտ են անում: Իրանց բունտն էլ մեր խաղաղ ցույցերը չեն է, տալիս վառում են քաղաքի կեսը ու էդ արվում ա ԱՆԿԱԽ ԱՌԱՋՆՈՐԴԻ ԱՆՁԻՑ: Այ տենց հասարակություն ա պետք ստեղծել, ոչ թե սպասել հրաշագործ առաջնորդների:


Բագ, լավ ասիր, համարյա կենաց  :Smile:  Պետքա.. պետքա... էդ պետքա-ն ոնց ա իրագործվելու? Մարդկանց մտածելակերպը ոնցա փոխվելու? Մեզ մոտ օրինակ պաշտոնի բարձր լինելը ենթադրում է նաև բարձր լինել որպես անձ` աշխատանքից դուրս:Նորմալա? Ոչ աննորմալա: Դե գնա փոխի տեսնեմ ոնցա փոխվելու: Եթե ջիպ արտադրող ընկերություններն իմանային թե ստեղ ինչ բացասական էմոցիաներ են առաջանում մարդկանց մոտ էդ բառից կարգին կշշմեն: Ուրիշ որտեղա բ-ի տղեն համարվում լավ տղա?Դե արի մարդկանց մեջից դա հանի: Ցույց տուր ասիական որևէ երկիր, որտեղ թանկացումից մարդիկ բունտ են արել: Չգիտես ինչի վերցնում ենք էն ամենաբարձր պլանկեն ու սկսում համեմատվել` արդյունքում ընկնելով ֆրուստրացիայի գիրկը: Էլմոն մի հատ կայֆ բան էր գրել բողոքելու թեմայով... ափսոս չեմ հիշում կոնկրետ որտեղ էր: Սաղ օրը նստենք կաշառակերությունից ու կոռուպցիայից բողոքենք, բայց հետո գաիշնիկի ձեռը 5000 ով ա խցկում ու համոզում որ ակտ չգրի? Հետո էլ գալի գլուխ գովում:

----------

One_Way_Ticket (13.06.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ասիա ասիր հիշեցի, հենց Էս պահին Պարսկաստանում ահավոր ուժեղ ցույցեր են տեղի ունենում, ասում են նենց վիճակ ա, որ մարտի մեկը դրա կողքին խաղ ա: Հիմա ինչ ես առաջարկում, ձգտենք եվրոպային նմանվել թե՞ ասիային: Երկուսից էլ սովորելու բան կա, բայց ժողովրդավարության հարցում միանշանակ պետք ա նմանվել եվրոպային ու էդ նշաձողն ընտրել: Իսկ ինչ անելու հետ կապված, առաջին հերթին հասկանալ, որ պետք չի Հիսուս Քրիստոսին սպասել, որ մենք ենք էս երկրի տերը ու եթե մեզ մի բան դուր չի գալիս, պետք ա մեր բողոքը արտահայտենք, առանց հրաշագործ առաջնորդի սպասելու: Դավ ջան, օրինակ իմ ուշքը Լևոնի համար չի գնում ու չի էլ գնացել երբեք, նախագահականին էլ իրան չեմ ընտրել, բայց խայտառակ կեղծված ընտրությունների հաջորդ օրը ես դուրս եկա փողոց իմ բողոքն արտահայտելու  ու ես միացա էն ՄԻԱԿ քաղաքական ուժի ստեղծած շարժմանը, որը բողոքում էր խայտառակ ընտրությունների դեմ: Եթե տենց անեն բոլորը ու բոլոր դեպքերում, շատ շուտով, փողոցային պայքարի կարիք այլևս չի լինի:

----------

Mephistopheles (14.06.2009), murmushka (13.06.2009), Տրիբուն (14.06.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Երբ որ մի քիչ սովորենք անկախությանը միգուցե էդ ժամանակ էլ կփոխվի ինչ որ բան:* Դրա համար սերնդափոխություններ են պետք, պետական մտածողությամբ առաջնորդներ են պետք, որ օրինակ ծառայեն: Ոնց նայում եմ Հայաստանում նման մարդիկ չկան, սաղի տակը մի բան կա, սաղ կեղտի մեջ թաղված են, կամ էլ ի վիճակի չեն երկու հոգի կողքները հավաքեն ու հավատ ներշնչեն: Ստացվումա, որ պետք ա ներմուծել դրսից, որտեղ դեռ հնարավորա մի քիչ մաքուր հայ մարդիկ գտնել:


հա ապեր… հենց լողալ սովորեցիր, բասեինը ջուր եմ լցնելու…

առայժմ սերուդը քանի գնում դեբիլանում ա, իսկ ղեկավարները քանի գնումայլանդակվում եմ…

Սպասի որ հիվանդությունն ինքն իրեն բուժվի

----------

Արտիստ (13.06.2009), Վիշապ (14.06.2009), Տրիբուն (14.06.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Քո հետ էլ եմ համաձայն, բայց մեկ ա մեր ջահելությունը էնքան էլ չի գիտակցում, որ վաղը նույն բանը կարա իրա հետ լինի, հիմա արի գնանք 100 ուսանողի էս ռոլիկը ցույց տանք, հաստատ 100-ից 30-ը կասի հա դե ուրեմը մի բան արել էր, էդ խի ինձ ըտեղից չեն քշում, 20-ը կասի ես ամենօր ըտեղով անցնում եմ բան էլ չկա, 10-ը կասի էդ լևոնականներին էդ էլ ա քիչ, մի տասն էլ էդ վախտ ուռած կլինեն, չեն հասկանա ինչ ես ցույց տալի : Ու ընդհամնենը 30-ը, էն էլ լավագույն դեպքում, կգիտակցեն, որ անկախ ամեն ինչից, ոստիկանը պարտավոր ա հարգել քաղաքացու իրավունքները ու ամնե ինչ անել, որ էդ իրավունքները չոտնահարվեն ու էլի քչերը կգիտակցեն, որ երեկ էն ջահելին էին բզբզում, վաղը իրան կամ իրա ախպորն են բզբզելու ու լավագույն դեպքում էդ 30% -ն ա, որ չի առաջնորդվի շառից փորձանքից հեռու սկուզբունքով ու դուրս կգա փողոց մուսռ վառելու, եթե համապատասխան կոչ հնչի համապատասխան մարդկանց կողմից::


Ձայ, արի փորձենք մոտենալ օբյեկտիվ ճշմարտությանը։ Եթե իհարկե կկարողանանք։
Ուրեմն օբյետկիվորեն եթե դիտարկենք, իրոք, ոստիկանությունը ամեն պատահական մարդու չի չամռվում ու նրանց ազատության վրա բռնանում։ Ոստիկան կոչվածները գիտեն, որ այդ երիտասարդները ՀԱԿ–ից են, դրա համար էլ չամռվում են։ Իրենք սկզբունքորեն բացարձակ խելագարներ չեն, որ ամեն պատահականի ասեն ստեղ մի նստիր, այստեղ նստիր, կամ գնա ուրիշ տեղ կանգնիր, պարզապես ճնշում են ՀԱԿ–ին՝ իրենց տերերի համար սպառնալիք ներկայացնող ուժին։ Իհարկե մարդուս ամենատարրական իրավունքը ոտնահարում են, բայց դա դեռ մի կողմ։ Խոսենք էն քո նշած 70 տոկոսի մասին, որ տարբեր մեկնաբանություններ կտան, որոնց էությունը ոստիկանների կողմնակից լինելն է։ Ըստ էության նրանք չեն հասկանում ընդդիմադիրներին։ Ինչու՞ չեն հասկանում։ Որովհետև չեն տեսնում այն կեղտը, որ ՀԱԿ–ի երիտասարդները տեսնում են։ Ինչու՞ չեն տեսնում, որովհետև այդ կեղտի մեջ են, ու այդ կեղտը նրանց դուր է գալիս, նրանց բավարարում է։ Ի՞նչ է ստացվում։ Ստացվում է,  որ մեր հասարակության 30%-ը, որը օբյեկտիվորեն տեսնում է անարդարությունը, զգում է իր մաշկի վրա՝ տուժվում է այն 70 տոկոսի պատճառով։ Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ այդ 70%-ի գերակշիռ մեծամասնությունը իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով նաև դեմ չի լինի, եթե ոստիկանը այդ նստած երիտասարդներին ոչ մի բան էլ չանի։ Այսինքն նրանք չեն բողոքի, որ երիտասարդները այդտեղ նստած են, նրանք էլ կարծես թե բացարձակ խելագարներ չեն։ Դրանից հետևում է այն, որ այդ 70 տոկոսը պարզապես արդարացնում է իրեն, թե ինչու այն 30 տոկոսի հետ չի։ Այսինքն այդ 70 տոկոսը հաստատում է, որ իր համար մեկ է։ Իսկ դա Ձայ ջան, նշանակում է, որ այդ 70 տոկոսի վրա անիմաստ է հիմնվել, այդ 70 տոկոսը մեր երկրում հարցեր լուծող չեն։ Եվ նաև խանգարող էլ չեն, եթե այն 30 տոկոսը ուզենան հարցեր լուծել։ Դա նշանակում է, որ կոնկրետ այս հասարակության համար համաժողովրդական պայքարը աբսուրդ գաղափար է։ Կոնկրետ այս հասարակության համար պետք է ակտիվ ընդդիմություն, որը ժողովրդի բացարձակ մեծամասնություն չի, ժողովրդի կեսից էլ քիչ է, բայց հարցեր լուծող է։ Արդյո՞ք այն մարդիկ, որոնք ընդդիմության կողմնակիցներ չեն, ապա իշխանության կողմնակիցներ են։ Իմ համոզմամբ ոչ։ Այսինքն այն գաղափարախոսությունը, որ պնդում է, թե մարդիկ եթե ընդդիմության կողմից չեն, ապա դեմ են ընդդիմությանը և կողմ են իշխանությանը, դատարկ գաղափարախոսություն է։ Մենք խոսում ենք իներտ զանգվածի մասին, որը ժողովրդի մեծամասնությունն է։ Այդ իներտ զանգվածին կարելի է տեղաշարժել որ ուղղությամբ ուզում ես, նրանք առանձնապես չեն ըմբոստանա, եթե իրենց չափից շատ նեղություն չտաս։ Պարզապես այդ իներտ զանգվածին ներկայիս իշխանությունը առել է իր տիրապետության տակ, որովհետև այդպես հեշտ է, իշխանությունը նրանց ասում է ոչինչ մի արեք, մեզ էլ մի խանգարեք։ Իսկ ընդդիմությունը այդ իներտ զանգվածին չի կարողացել գրավել իր կողմը, որովհետև ընդդիմությունը այդ զանգվածից ունի պահանջներ՝ արեք այս, արեք այն… Այս ամենը քաղաքական տեխնոլոգիաների ոլորտից է։ Շատ ջանքեր պետք չի թափել հասկանալու, որ մեր հասարակության մեծամասնության մոտ ինչ–որ բան անելու մղումը կարթնանա միայն դանակը ոսկորին հասնելու ժամանակ, երբ տնեցիք սոված են, պարտքերի մեջն են, լույսն ու գազը անջատել են, աշխատավարձ չեն տալիս և այլն։ Այս ամենը իմ կարծիքով նորմալ են ցանկացած երկրի ու ցանկացած ժողովրդի համար, պետք չի մեր ժողովրդին այդպես հոռետեսորեն նայել։ Պարզապես մի դժբախտություն կա, որը մեր ժողովրդի պատմության մեջ շարունակաբար իրեն զգացնել է տալիս։ Երբ հասարակության ակտիվը ուզում է փոփոխություն մտցնել ու ոտքի է կանգնում, ապա լիդերները սկսում են բոլորին զսպել, զգուշանալ։ Ինչից է՞ դա։ Բնականաբար վախից։ Մասամբ կարելի է ենթադրել, որ լիդերը վախենում է, որ վաղը մյուս օր ինչ որ բան լավ չանի, իր  դեմ էլ այդպես դուրս կգան։ Կամ ինչ որ բան չհաջողվի, կամ այնպես չլինի, ինչպես որ ուզում էինք, իրեն կմեղադրեն ու կդատապարտեն։ Ամեն դեպքում այս ամենի անունը վախ է։ Վախ պատասխանատվությունից, անցանկալի հետևանքներից, և այլնից։ Օբյեկտի՞վ է արդյոք այդ վախը։ Դա կախված է նրանից, թե որոնք են պոտենցյալ կորուստները, և որոնք են պոտենցյալ ձեռքեբերումները տվյալ սուբյեկտի արժեքների համակարգում։ Իսկ որոնք են մեր արժեքների համակարգում ամենա–ամենա արժեքավորները։ Մի՞թե ազատ, ժողովրդավարությունը ու դրանից բխող անհրաժեշտ զարգացումը հետին պլաններում է։ 
Ու այդ վախից էլ, ընդդիմադիր հորջորջվող լիդերները սկսում են մահանաներ որոնել, իմա՝ եթե կես միլիոն մարդ լիներ, եթե բոլորդ ակտիվորեն գնաք քվեարկության, եթե պահը հասունանա, եթե Սերժը արդեն ծախի Ղարաբաղը ու Ղարաբաղի բանալիները բոլորիս աչքի առաջ տա Ալիևին, եթե Արևի խավարում լինի, ու այսպես լիքը եթեներ։
Իսկ ավելի շուտ, ինձ թվում է այդ վախը պարզապես անինքնավստահությունից է, մարդը պարզապես վստահ չի իր հաշվարկների մեջ։ Օրինակ գործի բերումով ես շփվում եմ այնպիսի մասնագետների հետ, որոնք ինչ–ինչ խնդիր են փորձում լուծել, բայց որոշ առաջին հայացքից խրթին թվացող հանգամանքների հետ բախվելիս միանգամից պնդում են, որ անհնար է, չի ստացվելու։ Բայց մի քիչ բզբզելու հետո պարզվում է թերևս ոչ այնքան բարդ բան, որը արագորեն հարթվում է ու արդյունքում լավ էլ ստացվում է, աշխատում է։ Ինձ թվում է, մարդս ցանկություն ունենա, կտասնապատկի իր հնարավորությունները, իսկ ցանկություն չունի, որովհետև վախենում է։ Իսկ վախենում է, որովհետև չի ուզում շատ ջանք թափել ու մտածել։ Իսկ չի ուզում, որովհետև ալարում է։ Այս ամենը միմյանց հետ շախկապված են հետադարձ կապերով։
Իսկ այս ամենի պատճառներից մեկն էլ քյաբաբն է։ :Smile:  Քյաբաբը դժվարամարս սնունդ է, հագեցած ճարպերով ու մեռած բջիջներով, որոնք գնում ու աղիներում խցանվում են, երկարատև նեխման պրոցեսներից մարդուս մոտ նյութափախանակության խանգարում է  առաջացնում, որից էլ բթանում է ուղեղը ու սկսվում է դեպրեսիան։ 
Կորչի՛ քյաբաբը, վե՛րջ տանք քյաբաբակերությանը։

----------

Mephistopheles (14.06.2009), One_Way_Ticket (14.06.2009), Տրիբուն (14.06.2009)

----------


## ministr

> Ասիա ասիր հիշեցի, հենց Էս պահին Պարսկաստանում ահավոր ուժեղ ցույցեր են տեղի ունենում, ասում են նենց վիճակ ա, որ մարտի մեկը դրա կողքին խաղ ա: Հիմա ինչ ես առաջարկում, ձգտենք եվրոպային նմանվել թե՞ ասիային: Երկուսից էլ սովորելու բան կա, բայց ժողովրդավարության հարցում միանշանակ պետք ա նմանվել եվրոպային ու էդ նշաձողն ընտրել: Իսկ ինչ անելու հետ կապված, առաջին հերթին հասկանալ, որ պետք չի Հիսուս Քրիստոսին սպասել, որ մենք ենք էս երկրի տերը ու եթե մեզ մի բան դուր չի գալիս, պետք ա մեր բողոքը արտահայտենք, առանց հրաշագործ առաջնորդի սպասելու: Դավ ջան, օրինակ իմ ուշքը Լևոնի համար չի գնում ու չի էլ գնացել երբեք, նախագահականին էլ իրան չեմ ընտրել, բայց խայտառակ կեղծված ընտրությունների հաջորդ օրը ես դուրս եկա փողոց իմ բողոքն արտահայտելու  ու ես միացա էն ՄԻԱԿ քաղաքական ուժի ստեղծած շարժմանը, որը բողոքում էր խայտառակ ընտրությունների դեմ: Եթե տենց անեն բոլորը ու բոլոր դեպքերում, շատ շուտով, փողոցային պայքարի կարիք այլևս չի լինի:


Ու ինչ եղավ Պարսկաստանում? Ցուցարարների գլխներին կոպալ ջարդելով ցրեցին, ընդդիմադիր գործիչներին` ներառյալ ղեկավարին ձերբակալեցին: Ու պրծավ:
Մեր հեռավոր նպատակը պետքա լինի եվրոպականին նմանվելը, իսկ մոտակա, ասիական ընտրություններից գոնե մի լավ բանով տարբերվելը: Էն որ ասում են այս ընտրություններում գրանցվել է առաջընթաց.. յուղ են վառում իհարկե, բայց պետքա այ էս քայլ առ քայլ առաջընթացը ապահովվի, ոչ թե ամեն անգամ դնենք մեր ընտրությունները համեմատենք Ֆրանսիայի ընտրությունների հետ ու ասենք վայ քու արա...
Բագ ջան, առանց առաջնորդի ու կազմակերպման բողոք արտահայտելը որնա? Ասենք մի 1000 հոգի գնա ԿԸՀ-ի դեմ հույ բույ անի, հետո սպեցնազը գա ու սաղին հայդա... հասարակական կարգը խանգարելու համար 15 սուտկա: Իսկ թե ինչով ավարտվեց էդ քո ասած բողոքի ալիքը շատ լավ գիտենք, ու դեռ ավելին հաջորդ ընտրություններն անցան էլ ավելի խայտառակ, էլ ավելի հաբռգած, էլ ավելի անօրեն: Այսինքն, բողոքի էն հզոր ալիքը արդյունքում ոչ մի բանի վրա չազդեց, նույնիսկ ավելին, եթե նախագահական ընտրությունների ժամանակ ընտրակաշառքով ընտրողների թիվը շատ չէր, ապա էս ընտրությունների ժամանակ լիուլի էր: Այսինքն ինչա ստացվում, որ փողոցում բողոքի ձայն բարձրացնելը անարդյունքա:

----------


## dvgray

ընթացող պրոցեսները Արցախի ու նրա շուրջը, բերում են այն եզրակացությանը, որ Լևոնը երկրորդ անգամ հրապարակ *իջեցվեց* /եսիմ ում կողմից/ փաստացի ապահովվելու համար Արցախի ու հարակից շրջանների հանձնումը: 
Նախ, հավանաբար, որ Սերոժը միշտ դուբինկեն գլխին զգա, ու ուխոդներ չանի:
Երկրորդ, որ Լևոնն էլ իր հերթին ապահովի "ներքևների" "ղեկավարելիությունը", ու որ պրոցեսները "ներքևնեում" դուրս չգան հսկողությունից: Որ մասսան լռի: ինքը իր ձայնի "մոգական հմայքով" լռեցնի ժողովրդին ու տուն ուղարկի:
…
"Վերևներում" էտ ամենը հանձնարարված է Սերոժին:

----------

davidus (15.08.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ընթացող պրոցեսները Արցախի ու նրա շուրջը, բերում են այն եզրակացությանը, որ Լևոնը երկրորդ անգամ հրապարակ *իջեցվեց* /եսիմ ում կողմից/ փաստացի ապահովվելու համար Արցախի ու հարակից շրջանների հանձնումը: 
> Նախ, հավանաբար, որ Սերոժը միշտ դուբինկեն գլխին զգա, ու ուխոդներ չանի:
> Երկրորդ, որ Լևոնն էլ իր հերթին ապահովի "ներքևների" "ղեկավարելիությունը", ու որ պրոցեսները "ներքևնեում" դուրս չգան հսկողությունից: Որ մասսան լռի: ինքը իր ձայնի "մոգական հմայքով" լռեցնի ժողովրդին ու տուն ուղարկի:
> …
> "Վերևներում" էտ ամենը հանձնարարված է Սերոժին:


Դիվ, ուզում ես ասել, Լևոնը չլիներ, հիմա ժողովուրդը կերել է՞ր Սերժին։ Կամ ժողովուրդը Նախիջևանն էլ է՞ր հիմա գրավել։ Նյետ ախպեր, Լևոնը ինքն իրեն իջեցրեց հրապարակ, որովհետև հրապարակում էլ ոչ ոք չկար։ Ի դժբախտություն մեզ բոլորիս։ Թե՞ կարծում ես, հիմա ժողովուրդը շուխուր չի անում, որովհետև վստահում է Լևոնին։ Շուխուր անելու թեմա չկա պարզապես, «հայլուրը» ասում է, որ լյոխ լյավա, ավելի լավ չի կարող լինել։ Ժողովուրդը ըստ երևույթին երկրորդ մասի հետ համաձայն է` որ ավելի լավ հիմա չի կարող լինել, դրա համար սպասում է Հիսուս Քրիստոսի երկրորդ գալստյանը :Jpit:  Լևոնի հետ հույսեր կապողների բանակը կտեսնենք հաջորդ հանրահավաքին։

----------


## dvgray

> Դիվ, ուզում ես ասել, Լևոնը չլիներ, հիմա ժողովուրդը կերել է՞ր Սերժին։ Կամ ժողովուրդը Նախիջևանն էլ է՞ր հիմա գրավել։ Նյետ ախպեր, Լևոնը ինքն իրեն իջեցրեց հրապարակ, որովհետև հրապարակում էլ ոչ ոք չկար։ Ի դժբախտություն մեզ բոլորիս։ Թե՞ կարծում ես, հիմա ժողովուրդը շուխուր չի անում, որովհետև վստահում է Լևոնին։ Շուխուր անելու թեմա չկա պարզապես, «հայլուրը» ասում է, որ լյոխ լյավա, ավելի լավ չի կարող լինել։ Ժողովուրդը ըստ երևույթին երկրորդ մասի հետ համաձայն է` որ ավելի լավ հիմա չի կարող լինել, դրա համար սպասում է Հիսուս Քրիստոսի երկրորդ գալստյանը Լևոնի հետ հույսեր կապողների բանակը կտեսնենք հաջորդ հանրահավաքին։


Վիշապ ջան: Ամեն ինչ շատ խորքային տարրեր ունի: Ժողովուրդը իմ  ասածում ներառում ա ոչ իշխանական մասը հասարակության: իսկ դա շատ բազմատարր է: հիմա էտ բազմատարրի ամենաակտիվ մասին հեշտությամբ ղեկավարում է Լևոնը: ու եթե հիշում ես, որոշ ժամանակ առաջ  նա այդ ակտիվ մասին փողոցից տուն ուղարկեց, որ ինչ ա թե Սերոժին շատ չճնշեն:
Հիմա նա շատ հեշտությամբ կարող է մանիպուլացիա անել այն մասի հետ: "Մարքսիստից" սկսած մինչև եսիմ ով լսում ու կատարում են իրա հրամանները:
…

----------


## Ambrosine

> Վիշապ ջան: Ամեն ինչ շատ խորքային տարրեր ունի: Ժողովուրդը իմ  ասածում ներառում ա ոչ իշխանական մասը հասարակության: իսկ դա շատ բազմատարր է: հիմա էտ բազմատարրի ամենաակտիվ մասին հեշտությամբ ղեկավարում է Լևոնը: ու եթե հիշում ես, որոշ ժամանակ առաջ  նա այդ ակտիվ մասին փողոցից տուն ուղարկեց, որ ինչ ա թե Սերոժին շատ չճնշեն:
> Հիմա նա շատ հեշտությամբ կարող է մանիպուլացիա անել այն մասի հետ: "Մարքսիստից" սկսած մինչև եսիմ ով լսում ու կատարում են իրա հրամանները:
> …


չէ, Դիվ ջան  :Nea:  ոչ մեկ էլ չի հնազանդվում իրեն, ուղղակի երբ կարողանում է հիմնավորել իր այս կամ այն քայլի արդարացի լինելը, ընդունում են :Wink:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Վիշապ ջան: Ամեն ինչ շատ խորքային տարրեր ունի: Ժողովուրդը իմ  ասածում ներառում ա ոչ իշխանական մասը հասարակության: իսկ դա շատ բազմատարր է: հիմա էտ բազմատարրի ամենաակտիվ մասին հեշտությամբ ղեկավարում է Լևոնը: ու եթե հիշում ես, որոշ ժամանակ առաջ  նա այդ ակտիվ մասին փողոցից տուն ուղարկեց, որ ինչ ա թե Սերոժին շատ չճնշեն:
> Հիմա նա շատ հեշտությամբ կարող է մանիպուլացիա անել այն մասի հետ: "Մարքսիստից" սկսած մինչև եսիմ ով լսում ու կատարում են իրա հրամանները:
> …


Դիվ, նախ սկսենք այնտեղից, որ այդ մասսան եթե իրոք այդքան ակտիվ լիներ, Լևոնի ասածին չէին նայի: Սա՝ մեկ: Ինչ ա թե Սերոժին շատ չճնշենը ճիշտ ես ասում: Բայց փորձել ե՞ս մտածել, թե դա ինչի համար է: Ինչի համար էր այս մի քանի ամսվա դադարը: Ինչի համար քաղաքապետի ընտրություններից հետո լուրջ բողոքներ չեղան: Հիմա ինչ գործընթացներ են գնում, ու թե ինչի համար է ներքին հանգստությունը հիմա ավելի կարևոր, քան երբևէ: Թե՞ դու էլ ես հավատում ջհուդմասոնական հեքիաթներին:

Ծախելով ու ծախվելով ամեն ինչ բացատրելը շատ հեշտ է: Փորձիր ներհայաստանյան հարցերով չսահմանափակվել:

----------


## dvgray

> Դիվ, նախ սկսենք այնտեղից, որ այդ մասսան եթե իրոք այդքան ակտիվ լիներ, Լևոնի ասածին չէին նայի: Սա՝ մեկ: Ինչ ա թե Սերոժին շատ չճնշենը ճիշտ ես ասում: Բայց փորձել ե՞ս մտածել, թե դա ինչի համար է: Ինչի համար էր այս մի քանի ամսվա դադարը: Ինչի համար քաղաքապետի ընտրություններից հետո լուրջ բողոքներ չեղան: Հիմա ինչ գործընթացներ են գնում, ու թե ինչի համար է ներքին հանգստությունը հիմա ավելի կարևոր, քան երբևէ: Թե՞ դու էլ ես հավատում ջհուդմասոնական հեքիաթներին:
> 
> Ծախելով ու ծախվելով ամեն ինչ բացատրելը շատ հեշտ է: Փորձիր ներհայաստանյան հարցերով չսահմանափակվել:


Հայկօ ջան: ես չեմ հավատում ջհուդմասոնական հեքիաթներին, քանի որ նախ հրեաները պաստավնոյ մասսա են:
…
արի գնանք մի քիչ հեռու… եթե կհիշես, կարծեմ մի երեք  տարի առաջ էր, որ Լևոնը թռավ ԱՄՆ ու հետ եկավ ու դա հնարավորինս լավ լուսավբանվեց մամուլով: Հիշենք նաև, որ դրանցի առաջ իր անձի շուրջը քար լռություն էր:
…
եթե գնանք շաաաատ առաջ, ու հիշենք "մատրոսկի տիշինան" , ու … լավ ավելի լավ է առայժմ , միայն մոտ անցյալով բավարարվենք:
…
հասակարական հարաբերություններում ամենակարևորագույն գործոնը, դա Ղեկավարելիությունն է: Դրանցի է բխում մնացած ՝ նպատակների դնումը ու կատարումը:

----------


## Chuk

Դիվի, դե պետք չի ամեն ինչի մեջ վատը տեսնել: Տես, բոլորին չի կարողանում ղեկավարելի դարձնել: Այ օրինակ դու՝ քո սթափ ու պայծառ միտքը պահել ես  :Smile: 
Իսկ դա դրական ա, շատ դրական  :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> չէ, Դիվ ջան  ոչ մեկ էլ չի հնազանդվում իրեն, ուղղակի երբ կարողանում է հիմնավորել իր այս կամ այն քայլի արդարացի լինելը, ընդունում են


Աստղ ջան
Եթե Լևոնին չեն ենթարկվում, ապա էլ ինչ՞ շարժում: Մենակ թե չասես, որ ինքն ա ենթարկվում շարժմանը: Հլա թող շարժումը մեծամասնորեն որոշի մի բան, որը իրա ուզածի հակառակն ա: տես թե ինքը ոնց կվարվի այդ դեպքում: Իսկ ինքը որ ուզեց շարժմանը տուն ուղարկել, բոլորը, ուզեին թե չուզեին, տուն գնացին չէ՞

----------


## dvgray

> Դիվի, դե պետք չի ամեն ինչի մեջ վատը տեսնել: Տես, բոլորին չի կարողանում ղեկավարելի դարձնել: Այ օրինակ դու՝ քո սթափ ու պայծառ միտքը պահել ես 
> Իսկ դա դրական ա, շատ դրական


 :Sad:  գիտես՞ Չուկ: Քո ասածի մեջ երևի ճշմարտություն կա, որովհետև նույնպիսի զգուշացում էլի եմ ստացել՝ քո ասածի պես - պեսիմիստական դառնալու իմաստով:
…
չգիտեմ… չգիտեմ…  :Think:  որտեղ է ճիշտը ու որտեղ սուտը: Շատ բարդ է բան հասկանալը: մնում է միայն ինքնապաշտպանական բնազդը ու ոչ մեկին չվստահելը: որը իհարկե շատ վատ հոգեվիճակ է:

----------


## Chuk

> գիտես՞ Չուկ: Քո ասածի մեջ երևի ճշմարտություն կա, որովհետև նույնպիսի զգուշացում էլի եմ ստացել՝ քո ասածի պես - պեսիմիստական դառնալու իմաստով:
> …
> չգիտեմ… չգիտեմ…  որտեղ է ճիշտը ու որտեղ սուտը: Շատ բարդ է բան հասկանալը: մնում է միայն ինքնապաշտպանական բնազդը ու ոչ մեկին չվստահելը: որը իհարկե շատ վատ հոգեվիճակ է:


Շատ լավ է  :Smile: 
Դու հայտ ես ներկայացնում մեր շարժման մասնիկ դառնալու, որովհետև մեր շարժումը միակն է ամբողջ երկրում, որտեղ ողջունվում է սեփական տեսակետ ունենալու ու այն արտահայտել կարողանալու իրավունքը: Բազմակարծությունը մեր շարժման հիմնական հենքն ու հիմքն է: 

Մի քիչ ցրեմ կասկածներդ: Իրականում շատ հարցերում գործընթացների զարգացումները, արվող քայլերը տեղի են ունենում հենց մեր՝ շարժման մասնակիցներիս կարծիքը հաշվի առնելով: Անշուշտ եղել է, որ ժողովորդին ասվել է «Հիմա գնացեք տներ», բայց իրականում քիչ ինֆորմացված լինելու է արդյունք է համարելը, որ դա մի հոգու՝ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի որոշումն էր: Իսկ ընդհանրապես մեր շարժման կայունության ու հարատև լինելու գրավականը էն ա, որ ամեն մեկս մեր սեփական տեսակետը ունենալով հանդերձ հասկանում ենք, որ քաոսայնությունը կբերի քայքայման, ու որ ուղղորդող է պետք ու ուղղորդողներին հիմնականում վստահում ու այո՛, ենթարկվում ենք, միաժամանակ մեր տեսակետները նրանց հասցնելով ու քննարկման հենք ստեղծելով  :Smile: 

Բայց էլի եմ ասում. շատ լավ է, որ քո տեսակետն ունեցող մարդիկ կան: Դա մեր շարժումը ավելի հզորացնում է  :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հայկօ ջան: ես չեմ հավատում ջհուդմասոնական հեքիաթներին, քանի որ նախ հրեաները պաստավնոյ մասսա են:
> …
> արի գնանք մի քիչ հեռու… եթե կհիշես, կարծեմ մի երեք  տարի առաջ էր, որ Լևոնը թռավ ԱՄՆ ու հետ եկավ ու դա հնարավորինս լավ լուսավբանվեց մամուլով: Հիշենք նաև, որ դրանցի առաջ իր անձի շուրջը քար լռություն էր:
> …
> եթե գնանք շաաաատ առաջ, ու հիշենք "մատրոսկի տիշինան" , ու … լավ ավելի լավ է առայժմ , միայն մոտ անցյալով բավարարվենք:
> …
> հասակարական հարաբերություններում ամենակարևորագույն գործոնը, դա Ղեկավարելիությունն է: Դրանցի է բխում մնացած ՝ նպատակների դնումը ու կատարումը:


Շատ հետ գնալ պետք չի: Ընդամենը մի քանի բան հիշիր.

1. Ինչամետ էր Լևոնը ընտրություններից առաջ, ինչ տեղի ունեցավ ընտրություններից հետո ու դրա հետևանքով ինչպես փոխվեցին Լևոնի որոշ կոչերը:

2. Ինչ լավ բան տեղի ունեցավ քաղաքապետի ընտրություններից հետո:

3. Երբ էր ժողովուրդը ավելի «ղեկավարելի»՝ Լևոնի լռության ժամանա՞կ, թե՞ հետո:

«Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտություն» թեմայում բավականին մանրամասն գրել եմ այս մասին, հիմա կգտնեմ: Ամեն դեպքում ասեմ, որ միայն ու միայն ներհայաստանյան գործընթացներին նայելը սխալ է: Եթե Հայաստանը աշխարհից մեկուսացած վարեր իր քաղաքականությունը, ապա բնավ մի կասկածիր, որ 2008-ին իշխանափոխությունը կլիներ: Իսկ այօրվա խաղը շատ ավելի բարդ է, քան առնելն ու ծախելը:

----------


## Հայկօ

Դիվ, *սա նայիր*: Համոզված եմ, որ աշխատելու է հենց այս տարբերակը: Այսօրվա համեմատական հանդարտությունը հենց սրանով է պայմանավորված: Ի դեպ՝ ցանկացած պահի հնարավոր է կրկին փետրվարյան ցույցերի չափ մարդ հավաքել: Սա կասկածից դուրս է. մի քանի շաբաթվա խնդիր է ընդամենը:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան
> Եթե Լևոնին չեն ենթարկվում, ապա էլ ինչ՞ շարժում: Մենակ թե չասես, որ ինքն ա ենթարկվում շարժմանը: Հլա թող շարժումը մեծամասնորեն որոշի մի բան, որը իրա ուզածի հակառակն ա: տես թե ինքը ոնց կվարվի այդ դեպքում: Իսկ ինքը որ ուզեց շարժմանը տուն ուղարկել, բոլորը, ուզեին թե չուզեին, տուն գնացին չէ՞


Շարժումը տանն է, բայց դեռ շարժում է :Smile: 
մի կայծ, և հրդեհը կրկին պատրաստ կլինի :Wink:

----------


## dvgray

> Շատ լավ է 
> Դու հայտ ես ներկայացնում մեր շարժման մասնիկ դառնալու, որովհետև մեր շարժումը միակն է ամբողջ երկրում, որտեղ ողջունվում է սեփական տեսակետ ունենալու ու այն արտահայտել կարողանալու իրավունքը: Բազմակարծությունը մեր շարժման հիմնական հենքն ու հիմքն է: 
> 
> Մի քիչ ցրեմ կասկածներդ: Իրականում շատ հարցերում գործընթացների զարգացումները, արվող քայլերը տեղի են ունենում հենց մեր՝ շարժման մասնակիցներիս կարծիքը հաշվի առնելով: Անշուշտ եղել է, որ ժողովորդին ասվել է «Հիմա գնացեք տներ», բայց իրականում քիչ ինֆորմացված լինելու է արդյունք է համարելը, որ դա մի հոգու՝ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի որոշումն էր: Իսկ ընդհանրապես մեր շարժման կայունության ու հարատև լինելու գրավականը էն ա, որ ամեն մեկս մեր սեփական տեսակետը ունենալով հանդերձ հասկանում ենք, որ քաոսայնությունը կբերի քայքայման, ու որ ուղղորդող է պետք ու ուղղորդողներին հիմնականում վստահում ու այո՛, ենթարկվում ենք, միաժամանակ մեր տեսակետները նրանց հասցնելով ու քննարկման հենք ստեղծելով 
> 
> Բայց էլի եմ ասում. շատ լավ է, որ քո տեսակետն ունեցող մարդիկ կան: Դա մեր շարժումը ավելի հզորացնում է


Չուկ, ասելով ոչ մեկին չեմ վստահում ես իհարկե քեզ ու Ակումբին ինկատի չունեմ:
Ակումբը հավաքականորեն և դու, որպես անձ շատ երիտասարդ եք: Քեզ մինիմում մի 20 տարի պետք է /ըստ օրենքի  :Smile: / որ պետական ամենալուրջ պաշտենի հավակնես:   :Smile: 
Ցավոք  :Sad:

----------


## Ambrosine

Դիվ ջան, մի քիչ լավատես եղիր :Wink: 
Չուկին էլ 10 տարի է մնում :Jpit:   :Tongue:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, ասելով ոչ մեկին չեմ վստահում ես իհարկե քեզ ու Ակումբին ինկատի չունեմ:
> Ակումբը հավաքականորեն և դու, որպես անձ շատ երիտասարդ եք: Քեզ մինիմում մի 20 տարի պետք է /ըստ օրենքի / որ պետական ամենալուրջ պաշտենի հավակնես:  
> Ցավոք


Ներողություն, Դիվի, բայց ես ընդամենը ժողովրդի մասնիկ եմ, շարժման մասնիկ եմ, քաղաքացի եմ, չունեմ որևէ հավակնություն (և/կամ ցանկություն) հիմա կամ 20 տարի անց որևէ պաշտոնի: Ու ընդհանրապես էլի եմ ասում, կարծիք ունենալը ՀԱԿ-ի ու մեր շարժման տեսակետից ամենափայլուն բանն է: Այդ թվում մեր շարժման լիդերներին չվստահելը, այդ թվում ինձ անպատրաստ կամ ոչ հասուն համարելը: Սրան հակազդելու մեր միակ տարբերակը մեր առողջ բանավեճն ու տեսակետների ներկայացումն է լինելու, ինչպես նաև ժամանակը: Եթե մենք փորձեինք «չորով հարկադրել» քեզ ու քո նմաններին մեզ վստահել, ապա մեր շարժումը կլիներ ձևական, ոչ ժողովրդավարական: Էնպես որ նորից ու նորից կրկնում եմ. ուղղակի հրաշալի է, որ քո նման մտածող մարդիկ կան: Մի վստահեք: Չէ որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ու մեր մյուս լիդերները Աստված չեն, դուք էլ աղանդավորներ, որ անվերապահորեն վստահեիք, լուռ կուլ տայիք ամեն ասվածն ու արածը: Եթե էդպես լիներ, մենք սպանած կլինեինք ձեր մեջի անհատին, մարդուն, մտածողին, տրամաբանողին:

Թող որ քո վերլուծությունները լինեն ամենաանտրաբանականը, թող որ ես դրանք կարդալուց անկեղծ ծիծաղեմ, օրինակ, բայց թող դրանք լինեն քոնը, քո սեփականը, բազում հարցերի իրար կողքի դնելուց հետո արածդ եզրահանգումները: Դա է մեր ուզածը ու ուղղակի ուրախ եմ, երջանիկ եմ, որ դու լուռ չես համաձայնվում ամեն ինչի հետ, որ դու ընդդիմանում ես  :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> Շատ հետ գնալ պետք չի: Ընդամենը մի քանի բան հիշիր.
> 
> 1. Ինչամետ էր Լևոնը ընտրություններից առաջ, ինչ տեղի ունեցավ ընտրություններից հետո ու դրա հետևանքով ինչպես փոխվեցին Լևոնի որոշ կոչերը:
> 
> 2. Ինչ լավ բան տեղի ունեցավ քաղաքապետի ընտրություններից հետո:
> 
> 3. Երբ էր ժողովուրդը ավելի «ղեկավարելի»՝ Լևոնի լռության ժամանա՞կ, թե՞ հետո:
> 
> «Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտություն» թեմայում բավականին մանրամասն գրել եմ այս մասին, հիմա կգտնեմ: Ամեն դեպքում ասեմ, որ միայն ու միայն ներհայաստանյան գործընթացներին նայելը սխալ է: Եթե Հայաստանը աշխարհից մեկուսացած վարեր իր քաղաքականությունը, ապա բնավ մի կասկածիր, որ 2008-ին իշխանափոխությունը կլիներ: Իսկ այօրվա խաղը շատ ավելի բարդ է, քան առնելն ու ծախելը:


Հայկօ ջան
1.  Լևոնը կարծեմ ոչ մի բանամետ էլ չէր կարգին կերպով: Նա քննադատում էր /տեղին և դիպում/, բայց կառուցողական մասով հիմնականում հիմնվում էր "հավատա ինձ, որդյակս" տերտերական մոմենտի վրա:
Ընտրությունեից շատ  հետո նրա կոչերը փոխվեցին "ազատենք մեր քաղբանտարկյալներին" կոչով՝ ու միևնույն ժամանակ աբսուրդ ձևով Նիկոլին քաղբանտարկյալ դարձնելով /ես չեմ մտածում որ Նիկոլը առանց Լևոնի հետ համաձայնացնելու գնացել է էտ քայլին/: Էտ քայլը աբսուրդ էր, որ ոնց որ բանտերում եղած մարդկանց փոխանակեն, որ հետագա ղեկավարման համար թեմա լինի… որ կաֆեներում հավաքվեն ու խողան թե Նիկոլի վիճակը ոնց ա…
2. Քաղաքապետի ընտրությունից  հետո ինչ՞ մի լավ բան եղավ  :Think: : Կարծեմ դրանցի հետո էրև որ Հայաստանը զրկվեղց Հազարամյակների փողերից:
3. Ժողովրդի ոչ թե հանգիստ վիճակում ղեկավարելի լինելու հարցն է, այլ հենց անհանգիստ, խառն վիճակի մասին է խոսքը: իսկ երբ որ խառը վիճակ լինի, երբ որ տարածքները հանձնեն, ապա եթե չկա մի հատ վառ ընդգծված լիդեռ, ապա ով ասես ինչ ասես կարա անի: Ասենք Իգոր Մուրադյանը, կամ իր պես լիքը մարդիկ կարան էն պես խառնեն վիճակը, որ եթե Լևոնը չլիներ, էն քաղաքականապես ակտիվ /բայց անտեր/ մասսային իր կողմը քաշելով ու բունտեր անելով: Իսկ միջազգային հանրությանը էտ շուխուռները հեչ էլ պենք չեն, ու ինչքան ժողովուրդը ուրիշ /ասենք Նիկոլի բատի հարցերը/ բաներով զբաղված լինի, էնքան հանգիստ կլինեն ժուռնալիստ - բան -ման մասով:

----------


## dvgray

> Շարժումը տանն է, բայց դեռ շարժում է
> մի կայծ, և հրդեհը կրկին պատրաստ կլինի


Աստղ ջան: Ախր ափսոս, որ ֆիզիկ չես է…  :Smile:  
եթե ֆիզիկ լինեիր, ապա կասեի, որ նայիր լազերի աշխատանքը: եթե լազերային ճառագայթում չէ, ապա էլեկտրոնները անկապ /էնքան էլ անկապ չէ իրականում  :Smile: / շարժվում են էներգետիկ զոնաներում: էսկ ուղղորդված շարժում, ու մեծ էներգետիկ ստացվում է շատ բարդ համակարգի դեպքում: երբ էտ բարդ համակարգի բոլոր մասերը աշխատում են մեծ Օ.Գ.Գ- ով ու որակյալ:
…
հիմա բոլորս տուն նստած, էտ անկապ- անկապ շարժումն ենք: իսկ ուղղորդված շարժման դեպքում ,երբ բոլորդ կհավաքվենք "արգելված զոնայում" մի մակարդակի վար ու մի հրամանով /կայծ/ բոլորս կտանք մեր էներգիան ու կստացվի իսկապես մեծ էներգետիկա /հրդեհ/:
Բայց դրանցի հետո/ կամ առաջ/ հարց է առաջ գալիս,  թե մեր էներգետիկան ինչպե՞ս է օգտագործվելու, ինչ՞ նպատակի համար:

----------


## Chuk

> 1. Լևոնը կարծեմ ոչ մի բանամետ էլ չէր կարգին կերպով: Նա քննադատում էր /տեղին և դիպում/, բայց կառուցողական մասով հիմնականում հիմնվում էր "հավատա ինձ, որդյակս" տերտերական մոմենտի վրա:
> Ընտրությունեից շատ հետո նրա կոչերը փոխվեցին "ազատենք մեր քաղբանտարկյալներին" կոչով՝ ու միևնույն ժամանակ աբսուրդ ձևով Նիկոլին քաղբանտարկյալ դարձնելով /ես չեմ մտածում որ Նիկոլը առանց Լևոնի հետ համաձայնացնելու գնացել է էտ քայլին/: Էտ քայլը աբսուրդ էր, որ ոնց որ բանտերում եղած մարդկանց փոխանակեն, որ հետագա ղեկավարման համար թեմա լինի… որ կաֆեներում հավաքվեն ու խողան թե Նիկոլի վիճակը ոնց ա


Այ տեսնում ես, Դիվի, հարգելիս, թե որքան կողմնապահ ես նայում հարցերին:

Նիկոլը, չեմ խուսափի ասել, էս երկրի ամենաինքնուրույն, ամեաԱԶԱՏ, ամենահամարձակ մարդկանցից մեկն է: Անշուշտ այդ հարցը կարող էր համաձայնեցված լինել Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հետ, կամ նրան այդ մասին տեղեկացված լիներ, բայց Նիկոլը նաև հայտնի է իր ինքնուրույն որոշումներ (այդ թվում խիստ անսպասելու ու կտրուկ որոշումներ) կայացնելու ունակությամբ: Իրականում միամտություն է կարծել, թե Լևոնը Նիկոլին բանտ է ուղարկել  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> հիմա բոլորս տուն նստած, էտ անկապ- անկապ շարժումն ենք: իսկ ուղղորդված շարժման դեպքում ,երբ բոլորդ կհավաքվենք "արգելված զոնայում" մի մակարդակի վար ու մի հրամանով /կայծ/ բոլորս կտանք մեր էներգիան ու կստացվի իսկապես մեծ էներգետիկա /հրդեհ/:


Այ ապրես  :Smile: 
Տեսնում ես:
Հետո էլ ասում ես թե սենց չի, նենց ա:
Դե մի հատ արի հիշենք, թե երբ ուղղորդվեցին էդ մասնիկները: Ե՞րբ: Հարցնում եմ: Ե՞րբ Մանուկյան Վազգենն էր դա փորձում անել, թե՞ երբ Նիկոլը: Հա, Նիկոլը իսկապես էս ամեն ինչի հիմքը դրեց, բայց արի չմոռանանք, որ իսկապես ուղղորդել մասնիկների մեծ խմբի հաջողացվեց հենց Լևոնի շնորհիվ: Սա չգիտակցելը ինքնախաբեության դասական օրինակ է  :Wink:

----------


## dvgray

> Դիվ, *սա նայիր*: Համոզված եմ, որ աշխատելու է հենց այս տարբերակը: Այսօրվա համեմատական հանդարտությունը հենց սրանով է պայմանավորված: Ի դեպ՝ ցանկացած պահի հնարավոր է կրկին փետրվարյան ցույցերի չափ մարդ հավաքել: Սա կասկածից դուրս է. մի քանի շաբաթվա խնդիր է ընդամենը:


Նախ, ռուսները միշտ էլ վստահել  են ուժին, այսիքն նրան, որ ավելի ահարկու է ու "խառոշի": Հետո, քո ասած դեպքում չեմ կարծում որ այսորվա կլանը ու իօրա մակլավիկները /իրանց ազգ ու տակով …/ քիչ թիվ են կազմում: Սերոժը ու կարա, կուլ է տալիս /որովհետև շատ վախկոտ է  :Wink: / … ում՞ մտքով կանցներ, որ Վազգեն Մանուկյան, Շավարշ, Արշակ … ու և այլն նրա մոտ գործի կանցնեն: Սաղին կուպիտ ա անում  :Wink:

----------


## dvgray

> Այ ապրես 
> Տեսնում ես:
> Հետո էլ ասում ես թե սենց չի, նենց ա:
> Դե մի հատ արի հիշենք, թե երբ ուղղորդվեցին էդ մասնիկները: Ե՞րբ: Հարցնում եմ: Ե՞րբ Մանուկյան Վազգենն էր դա փորձում անել, թե՞ երբ Նիկոլը: Հա, Նիկոլը իսկապես էս ամեն ինչի հիմքը դրեց, բայց արի չմոռանանք, որ իսկապես ուղղորդել մասնիկների մեծ խմբի հաջողացվեց հենց Լևոնի շնորհիվ: Սա չգիտակցելը ինքնախաբեության դասական օրինակ է


Չուկ, ես էլ եմ դա ասում, որ ինքը իմա ուղղորդում ա չգիտեմ ինչ քանակի, բայց ամենաակտիվ մասսային: խոսքը նրա մասին է, թե ուր է ուղղորդում ու արդյոք՞ մեզ տանում է ճիշտ ուղղութամբ: իմ կարծիքն է, որ նա մինչև հիմա խաղեր է անում, որ վճտական մոմենտին հանդիսանա քաղաք. ակտիվ մասսսայի "տոռմոզ":

----------


## dvgray

> Այ տեսնում ես, Դիվի, հարգելիս, թե որքան կողմնապահ ես նայում հարցերին:
> 
> Նիկոլը, չեմ խուսափի ասել, էս երկրի ամենաինքնուրույն, ամեաԱԶԱՏ, ամենահամարձակ մարդկանցից մեկն է: Անշուշտ այդ հարցը կարող էր համաձայնեցված լինել Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հետ, կամ նրան այդ մասին տեղեկացված լիներ, բայց Նիկոլը նաև հայտնի է իր ինքնուրույն որոշումներ (այդ թվում խիստ անսպասելու ու կտրուկ որոշումներ) կայացնելու ունակությամբ: Իրականում միամտություն է կարծել, թե Լևոնը Նիկոլին բանտ է ուղարկել


Ես Նիկոլի մասին մեծ կարծիքի եմ, ու կարծում եմ ոևր ինքը շարժման լիդեռներից անկախ դիրք չէր բռնի ու քայլ չէր անի երբեք: նա անչափ պատասխանատու ու բարոյական մարդ է, որպեսի այդպիսի անկախական բաներ աներ էն դեպքում երբ ինքը շարժման մեջ լուրջ դերակատարում ուներ:
ինքը միանշանակ "support" էր անում Լևոնին ու որպես լիդեր կածում եմ ենթարկվում էր նրան: Պատըերազմում հրամանները են ստանում ու կատարում: իսկ Նիկոլի համար Հայաստանում արդեն վաղուց իրավիճակը պատերազմական է

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, ես էլ եմ դա ասում, որ ինքը իմա ուղղորդում ա չգիտեմ ինչ քանակի, բայց ամենաակտիվ մասսային: խոսքը նրա մասին է, թե ուր է ուղղորդում ու արդյոք՞ մեզ տանում է ճիշտ ուղղութամբ: իմ կարծիքն է, որ նա մինչև հիմա խաղեր է անում, որ վճտական մոմենտին հանդիսանա քաղաք. ակտիվ մասսսայի "տոռմոզ":


Դե հա, ես էլ ասում եմ, որ լավ է, որ դու նման կարծիք ունես: Ուրիշ հարց, որ անձամբ ես էդ կարծիքդ չեմ կիսում: Ու էդ էլ է լավ, որ մենք տարբեր կարծիքներ ունենք: Բայց էս պահին ֆիքսում ենք ամենակարևորը. մասնիկներն ուղղորդված են ու ուղղորդված են մեծ քանակությամբ: Ընդ որում այդ մասնիկներից շատերը ունեն այլ տեսակետներ, մի մասը այս մարտավարությանը դեմ են, բայց միևնույն է «ենթարկվում» են, ու դա հրաշալի է: Հրաշալի է, որովհետև այս ամբողջ հոսքի մեջ կան այդ երկու հիմնական տեսակետը կրող մարդիկ, որ մարտավարությունը ճիշտ է ու որ ճիշտ չէ: Ավելի նեղ դեպքերի վրա կանգ չեմ առնում: Բայց հրաշալի է, որ այս երկու տեսակետ կրողները չեն առանձնացել այլ գնում են ընդհանուր հոսքով, որտև եթե նրանց ասենք Սեֆիլյան Ժիրայրը «հրահանգեր» ու էդ մի մասն առանձնանար, ուրիշ կողմ ուղորդվեր, մեր ընդհանուր հոսքը կթուլանար: Բայց ֆիքսում ենք. սա չի արվել ու դա նշանակում է որ ունենք ուժեղ ուղղորդված հոսք: Ու որ նման քանակի ուղղորդված հոսք չի եղել  ու իրականում ինքնախաբեություն է կարծելը, որ եթե Լևոնը (շարժումը, ՀԱԿը) չլիներ, այսքանը կուղղորդվեին: Անշուշտ ինչ-որ մասսա կուղորդվեր, բայց շատ ավելի քիչ կլինեին ուղղորդվածները: Ավելին, կլինեին տարբեր ուղղորդումներ, ըստ ամենայնի, ու գումարային էֆֆեկտը, հակառակ գործողություններ անելու պատճառով կլիներ շատ վատը:

Այսպիսով առաջին մասը ֆիքսում ենք. ուղղորդված են. մնում է պարզել, ճիշտ, թե սխալ:

Սա արդեն խիստ հարաբերական է: Ես կպնդեմ ճիշտ է, դու, որ սխալ է: Ամեն մեկս կբերենք մեկս մյուսին հայտնի տեսակետները, որոնք կարուսելի նման էս ֆորումում էլ են ֆռռում, ու ոչ մի դրական արդյունքի՝ միմյանց համոզելու առումով, չէինք հասնի:

Սակայն կա էսպիսի ճշմարտություն: Յուրաքանչյուր խնդրի լուծմանը կարելի է հասնել տարբեր ճանապարհներով: Կարևորը, որ եթե լուծման մի ուղի բռնել ես, դրանով գնաս: Շարժումն էս իմաստով իրեն արդարացնում է, բավական հաստատուն առաջ է գնում, դիրքերն ամրապնդում է:

Կա այլ ճշմարտություն ևս, որը քո իրավունքն է չընդունել. Լևոնը ՀԱԿ ղեկավարն է, բայց ոչ միանձնյա որոշողը: ՀԱԿ-ում գործում է քաղ.խորհուրդ բավական լավ կազմով, որի մեջ մտնում են բանիմաց ու տարբեր տեսակետներ ունեցող մարդիկ: Այս քաղ.խորհուրդն է մշակում սցենարներ, որոնք հետո քննարկվում են Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հետ, բոլորին բավարարող, միջինացված որոշումներ են ընտրվում (ժողովրդավարության մոդել): Մտածել, որ այս բոլոր մարդիկ «վերևների հրահանգ» են կատարում, կամ էլ Լևոնն իրանց մատների վրա խաղացնում ա ու սրանցից ոչ մեկը չի հասկանում, քո իրավունքն է, սակայն իմ իմ իրավունքն է այդ տեսակետիդ վրա քմծիծաղելը:

Իրականությունն այն է, որ դու իրականությունը ներկայացնում ես լրիվ փոխած, քո պատկերացումներին համապատասխանացրած, որոնք, ի դեպ, այդ իսկական իրականության հետ որևէ աղերս չունեն:

----------


## Chuk

> Ես Նիկոլի մասին մեծ կարծիքի եմ, ու կարծում եմ ոևր ինքը շարժման լիդեռներից անկախ դիրք չէր բռնի ու քայլ չէր անի երբեք: նա անչափ պատասխանատու ու բարոյական մարդ է, որպեսի այդպիսի անկախական բաներ աներ էն դեպքում երբ ինքը շարժման մեջ լուրջ դերակատարում ուներ:
> ինքը միանշանակ "support" էր անում Լևոնին ու որպես լիդեր կածում եմ ենթարկվում էր նրան: Պատըերազմում հրամանները են ստանում ու կատարում: իսկ Նիկոլի համար Հայաստանում արդեն վաղուց իրավիճակը պատերազմական է


Տեսնում ես, Դիվի, հարգելիս, անառարկելի հայտարարություններ ես անում, մինչդեռ ընդամենը քո *ենթադրությունն* ես ներկայացնում: Էլի եմ ասում, քո իրավունքն է նման տեսակետ ունենալը, բայց դա որպես անառարկելի փաստ ներկայացնելու վրա ծիծաղելու իմ իրավունքից ես չեմ հրաժարվում  :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հայկօ ջան
> 1.  Լևոնը կարծեմ ոչ մի բանամետ էլ չէր կարգին կերպով: Նա քննադատում էր /տեղին և դիպում/, բայց կառուցողական մասով հիմնականում հիմնվում էր "հավատա ինձ, որդյակս" տերտերական մոմենտի վրա:
> Ընտրությունեից շատ  հետո նրա կոչերը փոխվեցին "ազատենք մեր քաղբանտարկյալներին" կոչով՝ ու միևնույն ժամանակ աբսուրդ ձևով Նիկոլին քաղբանտարկյալ դարձնելով /ես չեմ մտածում որ Նիկոլը առանց Լևոնի հետ համաձայնացնելու գնացել է էտ քայլին/: Էտ քայլը աբսուրդ էր, որ ոնց որ բանտերում եղած մարդկանց փոխանակեն, որ հետագա ղեկավարման համար թեմա լինի… որ կաֆեներում հավաքվեն ու խողան թե Նիկոլի վիճակը ոնց ա…
> 2. Քաղաքապետի ընտրությունից  հետո ինչ՞ մի լավ բան եղավ : Կարծեմ դրանցի հետո էրև որ Հայաստանը զրկվեղց Հազարամյակների փողերից:
> 3. Ժողովրդի ոչ թե հանգիստ վիճակում ղեկավարելի լինելու հարցն է, այլ հենց անհանգիստ, խառն վիճակի մասին է խոսքը: իսկ երբ որ խառը վիճակ լինի, երբ որ տարածքները հանձնեն, ապա եթե չկա մի հատ վառ ընդգծված լիդեռ, ապա ով ասես ինչ ասես կարա անի: Ասենք Իգոր Մուրադյանը, կամ իր պես լիքը մարդիկ կարան էն պես խառնեն վիճակը, որ եթե Լևոնը չլիներ, էն քաղաքականապես ակտիվ /բայց անտեր/ մասսային իր կողմը քաշելով ու բունտեր անելով: Իսկ միջազգային հանրությանը էտ շուխուռները հեչ էլ պենք չեն, ու ինչքան ժողովուրդը ուրիշ /ասենք Նիկոլի բատի հարցերը/ բաներով զբաղված լինի, էնքան հանգիստ կլինեն ժուռնալիստ - բան -ման մասով:


Լավ չես հետևում, Դիվ  :Smile: : Զգացվում է, որ հեռու ես: Ու նորից ասեմ, էլի. Հայաստանի նման պետության հարցերը միայն ներպետական մակարդակով չեն-լուծ-վում: Ցանցը շատ ավելի բարդ է, գործոնները՝ շատ ավելի շատ, ու ամենաազդեցիկները հայկական չեն: Դու նայիր տարածաշրջանին, ոչ թե միայն Հայաստանին: Հայաստանում կատարվող ցանկացած բան դիտարկիր միջազգային հարաբերությունների լույսի տակ, ոչ թե միայն ներքին: Քո ասածը հանգում է միայն մի բանի. ժողովուրդը վեր կենա, վերևների գլուխը ցխի: Ու, ի դեպ, տեսնում ես միայն այն, ինչը ուզում ես տեսնել: «Ոչմիբանամետը» ցույց է տալիս, որ դու ուշադիր չես եղել ուղղակի, կամ առաջնայինը երկրորդականից չես կարողացել տարբերել: Քննադատություն-բան բոլորը մի կողմ. ամենակարևոր պահն այն էր, որ Լևոնը սկզբում խիստ արևմտամետ էր ու բավականին հակառուսական, ապա՝ մարտի մեկից հետո, կտրուկ սկսեց եթե չասենք պրոռուսական կոչեր անել, ապա, ամեն դեպքում, այլևս չքննադատել Ռուսաստանին: Մնացածը կարևոր չէ. սրանից էլ է հնարավոր անել բոլոր անհրաժեշտ հետևությունները:

Ապա. քաղաքապետի ընտրություններից հետո (ոն՞ց չես հիշում) ազատվեցին քաղբանտարկյալները: Քաղաքապետի ընտրություններից հետո պարտության հանգիստ ընդունումն էր դրա գինը (նաև, գումարած՝ որոշ միջպետական հարցեր, ու Ղարաբաղի բանակցությունները ամենևին էլ երկրորդական դեր չեն խաղացել): Կամ ես կասեի այսպես. Լևոնը չեղած տեղից ստեղծեց մի հաղթաթուղթ՝ քաղսքապետի ընտրություններում առաջադրվելով, որպեսզի հետո կարողանա այն օգտագործել. տվյալ դեպքում օգտագործեց՝ քաղբանտարկյալներին ազատելու համար. հանճարեղ քայլ էր, ըստ իս: Իսկ Նիկոլի՝ բանտում գտնվելը այո՛, պատահական չի ու այո՛, համաձայնեցված քայլ է, ընդ որում՝ դա այնքան վնաս է այսօրվա իշխանություններին, որ եթե Սերժը մի քիչ խելոք լինի, իսկույն նրան կազատի, չնայած՝ չեմ կարծում: Մի օր ավելի մանրամասն կգրեմ այս մասին, հիմա, ճիշտն ասած, հավես չունեմ: Կրկին՝ միայն ներհայկական տեսանկյունից չեմ նայում այս հարցին. ներհայաստանյանով, ընդհակառակը, իշխանությանը ձեռք կտար ինչքան հնարավոր է շատ ու ինչքան հնարավոր է խորը  տեղ փտացնել բոլոր քաղբանտարկյալներին, ինչը տեղի չունեցավ: Եթե կարծում ես, որ միջպետական ասելով հասկանում եմ սրդար դեմոկրատական երկրների պայքարը հանուն Հայաստանում ազատության ու արդարության, սխալվում ես. այդքան միամիտ չեմ: Փորձիր միջազգային քաղաքականությանը նայել բազառ-բլոտի կամ առևտրի տեսանկյունից. միանգամից ամեն ինչ կփոխվի: Կայուն արժեքներ չկան, կան ժամանակավոր շահեր, ու խելացի մարդը կարողանում է երկու մեծ շահերի բախումից քաղել իր փոքրիկ օգուտը:

Իսկ միջազգային հանրությունը (հզոր պետությունները, ես կասեի. հանրությունը ֆուֆլո է) թքած ունի Նիկոլի վրա էլ, իրենց ժուռնալիստների վրա էլ: Նավթի վրա թքած չունի: Իրանի, Ռուսաստանի, Թուրքիայի, ԱՄՆ-ի ու Եվրոպայի հարաբերությունների վրա թքած չունի: Իսկ Հայաստանը պինդ կապված է էդ ամեն ինչին. քարտեզը վերցրու, նայիր սահմանները, նավթատարները, Ռուսաստանի այժմյան արտաքին սահմանները, անջատողական պետությունները նրա կազմում, Իրանի դիրքորոշումը և այլն: Ի դեպ. Հայաստանի ներքին անհանգստությունները ճնշվել ու ճնշվում են Ռուսաստանի ձեռքով, ու «ով ասես ինչ ասես անի» չի՛ լինի ուղղակի, թույլ չի՛ տա Ռուսաստանը, ինչպես արդեն մի անգամ թույլ չտվեց, ու փառք Աստծու, որ միայն տասը անմեղ զոհ եղավ, ոչ թե օսեթիա: Էս դեպքում լիդերի ով լինելը կարևոր չի:

Ամեն դեպքում՝ տրամաբանությունդ չեմ հասկանում: Ասենք՝ 2003-2004-ի՞ն էր Հայաստանի բնակչությունը ավելի հնազանդ, թե՞ 2008-2009-ին: Ե՞րբ էր ժողովրդի ձայնը ավելի բարձր: Ե՞րբ էր ներքին դրությունն ավելի անհանգիստ: Ո՞ր իրավիճակն է ավելի ձեռնտու իշխանություններին ու արտաքին աշխարհին. 2003-ի հլու-հնազանդ մարդի՞կ, թե՞ 2008-ի մարդիկ: Ինչու՞ պիտի հատուկ Լևոն բերեին, որ հրաշալիորեն լուռումունջ ժողովրդի ձայնը բարձրացներ: Ավելի հեշտ չէ՞ր ուղղակի ոչ մի բան չանելը. առանց այդ էլ (նախանցյալ նախագահական ընտրությունները վկա) իշխանության գործերը վատ չէին: Ղարաբաղը տալու խոսակցություններ հա էլ եղել են, դրանից առաջ նույնիսկ Մեղրին էին մազ էր մնում՝ տային. ի՞նչ եղավ: Այսպես թե այնպես՝ իզուր ես կարծում, որ Ղարաբաղը տալու համար ջղայնացող քաղաքացին կհնազանդվի Լևոնի՝ տուն գնալու կոչերին: Տիգրան Մեծն էլ Վարդան Մամիկոնյանի ձեռը բռնած գա՝ Ղարաբաղի համար բողոքի ձայն բարձրացնողը իր ասածն ասելու է: Ու եթե առաջ հնչելու էր հազարումի անոռուգլուխ կուսակցությունների մեջ կոտորվող, ոչ մի այլընտրանք չունեցող մարդու ձայնը, հիմա խոսելու ու գործելու է մի մեծ զանգված, որը արդեն բավականին կազմակերպված է, ճանաչում են մարդիկ իրար, գիտեն, թե իր կոչը մոտավորապես ով կկրկնի, կաջակցի իրեն, գիտեն, թե շատով ասածը ինչ ուժեղ է հնչում, հանրահավաքների, երթերի, ցույցերի, 2008-ի փետրվարի ու 2008-ի մարտի մեկի փորձն ունեն և այսպես շարունակ:

Լավ, շատ չերակարացնեմ:

----------

Chuk (16.08.2009), Norton (16.08.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Նախ, ռուսները միշտ էլ վստահել  են ուժին, այսիքն նրան, որ ավելի ահարկու է ու "խառոշի": Հետո, քո ասած դեպքում չեմ կարծում որ այսորվա կլանը ու իօրա մակլավիկները /իրանց ազգ ու տակով …/ քիչ թիվ են կազմում: Սերոժը ու կարա, կուլ է տալիս /որովհետև շատ վախկոտ է / … ում՞ մտքով կանցներ, որ Վազգեն Մանուկյան, Շավարշ, Արշակ … ու և այլն նրա մոտ գործի կանցնեն: Սաղին կուպիտ ա անում


Իզուր ես ստերեոտիպներով մտածում: Ռուսներին իրենց ենթակա տարածքներում պետք է հանդարտություն, ոչ թե ահարկուներ ու լարված իրավիճակ: Հիմա իրավիճակն այնպիսին է, որ Ռուսաստանի դիրքը աշխարհում շատ խախուտ է, ու իրադրությունների շատ հավանական սցենարներ կան, որոնց դեպքում Ռուսաստանը կքանդվի ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես քանդվեց ԽՍՀՄ-ը: Ուղղակի կբաժանվի առանձին մեծուփոքր գուբերնիաների, Չեչնիան՝ մի կողմ, Սիբիրը՝ մի քանի մասի, Մոսկվան՝ առանձին և այլն: Վրաստանին արդեն կորցրեց, օրինակ: Չեչնիան արդեն խաղեր է տալիս: Բելոռուսիան, Միջին արևելքը... Իսկ ուժ, որպես այդպիսին, հայկական իշխանությունները չունեն: Կյանքում չհավատաս, թե առանց Ռուսաստանի օգնության այստեղ մարտի մեկ կլիներ: Հիշու՞մ ես փետրվարի վերջին Հայաստան եկած ռուսական ԿԳԲ-ի գնդապետին: Եթե ռուսական հատուկ ջոկատները չլինեին, մարտի մեկին ժողովուրդը գուցե կարողանար իշխանություններին ստիպել հեռանալու: Եթբեք չհավատաս, որ հայկական բանակը կամ մլիցեքը կկարողանային դրա դեմն այդ օրը առնել: Մլիցեքը լավ են միայնակ մարդ ծեծում, բայց հարյուր հազարանոց ամբոխի դեմ ոչ մի բան են: Իսկ բոլորին կուպիտ չեն անի: Վազգենին, Շավարշին, Արշակին ասենք թե առան, Առտուրիկն ու Դհոլն էլ քեզ նվեր. ի՞նչ փոխվեց: Իրանք առան կոնկրետ էդ երեք մարդուն, ոչ թե ժամանակին էդ մարդկանց վստահող բոլորին: Էդ բոլորը վստահում էին իրենց երեք հոգուն, որովհետև չէին վստահում իշխանություններին. է ոնց որ առաջ չէին վստահում, նույն կերպ էլ հիմա են դեմ. ոչինչ չի փոխվել: Հիմա էդ երեքը ոչնիչ են:

----------


## Chuk

*ԵՐԱԶՆԵՐ` ՔՆԱԾ ԵՎ ԱՐԹՄՆԻ*
Նոյեմբեր 7, 2009

Իշխանական բայղուշները ժամանակ առ ժամանակ հանդես են գալիս «խիստ հավաստի» բայղուշագրություններով, թե ահա` հաստատ, «հարիր տոկոսով»` ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ, Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի առաջնորդ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը ակտիվ քաղաքականությունից հեռանալու որոշում է կայացրել։ Նման կանխատեսումներ հնչել են 2008 թ. մարտի 1-ից անմիջապես հետո, 2008-ի ամռանը, 2008-ի աշնանը, 2009-ի ձմռանը, 2009-ի ամռանը եւ ահա` 2009-ի աշնանը։ Կանխատեսումների ինտենսիվությունը, ահա, գալիս է վկայելու, որ սա իշխանությանը ամենաշատ հուզող թեմաներից մեկն է։ Սերժ Սարգսյանը, անշուշտ, ՀՀ առաջին նախագահի ստվերից անգամ հոգեխանգարմունքի մեջ է ընկնում։ Հասկանալի է, որ շատ ավելի դաժան է գիտակցելը, որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը միասնական ընդդիմության առաջնորդ է, դիտարկվում է որպես գործող իշխանության իրական այլընտրանք, եւ այս ընկալումը գերակա է ոչ միայն Հայաստանի ներսում, այլեւ միջազգային հանրության շրջանում։ Այս է պատճառը, որ չնայած Հայաստանի ԱԳ նախարարության տիտանական ջանքերին` միջազգային պատվիրակությունների գերակշռող մասը հայաստանյան այցելությունների օրակարգում պարտադիր կետ է ներառում` Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի ներկայացուցիչների հետ հանդիպման մասին։ Սրանով, սակայն, ՀՀ առաջին նախագահի` իշխանություններին պատճառած «հոգեխանգարմունքը» չի սահմանափակվում։ Վերջին տասը տարիների ընթացքում իշխանությունները ընդդիմությանը ամենաանհավանական մանիպուլյացիաների են ենթարկել, եւ դա եղել է ավազակապետության գոյատեւման հիմնական գաղտնիքներից մեկը։ Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի ձեւավորումից ի վեր` իշխանությունը այս ոլորտում անհաղթահարելի դժվարությունների է հանդիպել, եւ բոլոր նախանշանները կան պնդելու, որ հայտնվել է տեղապտույտի վիճակում։ Եւ սա, աներկբա, քաղաքական դաշտում Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ակտիվ ներկայության արդյունքն է։ Կարճ ասած` իշխանությունը բոլոր հիմքերն ունի ոչ թե ցանկանալու, այլ երազելու Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հեռացումը ակտիվ քաղաքական գործունեությունից։ Եւ ահա, այս կենսական երազանքը իշխանական բայղուշները ժամանակ առ ժամանակ ներկայացնում են որպես հավաստի իրողություն։ Զարմանալին այն է, սակայն, որ նույնիսկ ընդդիմադիր դաշտում գտնվում են մարդիկ, ովքեր կուլ են տալիս այս խայծը։ Մինչդեռ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ելույթներին հետեւած ամեն մարդ միայն կխնդա վերը հիշատակված բայղուշությունների առիթով։ ՀՀ առաջին նախագահը մի քանի ելույթներում հստակ արձանագրել է, որ տեսանելի ապագայում չի պատրաստվում հեռանալ ակտիվ քաղաքականությունից։ Իհարկե, խոսքի իր ոճին ու արվեստին հավատարիմ` նա մի փոքր քողարկված է այդ մասին խոսել, բայց ուղիղ խոսքը, ինչպես հայտնի է, երբեմն արժեզրկում է ասելիքը։ Եւ ուրեմն` ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հետագա քաղաքական ծրագրերը հասկանալու համար պետք է ուշադրություն դարձնել հունիսին տեղի ունեցած հանրահավաքներից մեկում նրա ունեցած այն ելույթին, որտեղ հիշատակվում է Ֆրանսիայի նախագահ Ֆրանսուա Միտերանի օրինակը, որը սոցիալիստական շարժման ալիքի վրա քաղաքական գործունեություն սկսելով` մի քանի անգամ անընդմեջ պարտվեց նախագահական ընտրություններում, բայց ի վերջո երկու ժամկետով անընդմեջ (14 տարի) նախագահեց Ֆրանսիայում։ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը պատահական խոսքեր չի ասում, եւ նրա այդ հիշեցումը ընդամենը մի բան է նշանակում. ինքն ակտիվ քաղաքականությունից չի հեռանալու, քանի դեռ ակտիվ քաղաքականությունից չի հեռացրել Սերժ Սարգսյանին եւ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանին։ Իհարկե, հեռացման նրա մեթոդաբանությունը կարող է շատերին դուր չգալ։ Բայց մեր դժգոհ համախոհներին ուզում եմ մի բան ասել. առաջին նախագահը մի ահավոր, շատ վատ խասիաթ ունի. ինքը վերջում միշտ ճիշտ է դուրս գալիս։

*ՆԻԿՈԼ ՓԱՇԻՆՅԱՆ
www.nikol.am*

----------

Ambrosine (07.11.2009), Askalaf (07.11.2009), Kuk (08.11.2009), Norton (07.11.2009), Ֆոտոն (07.11.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բայց մեր դժգոհ համախոհներին ուզում եմ մի բան ասել. առաջին նախագահը մի ահավոր, շատ վատ խասիաթ ունի. *ինքը վերջում միշտ ճիշտ է դուրս գալիս։*


Էսօր ՆԻկոլի էս գրածը թերթում էի կարդում: Լավն էր: Մենակ Նիկոլը մի միտք մոռացել ա վերջում - ինքը վերջում միշտ ճիշտ ա դուրս գալիս, բայց արդեն ուշ ա լինում:

----------

Mephistopheles (08.11.2009), ministr (07.11.2009), murmushka (07.11.2009), Երվանդ (08.11.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> *ԵՐԱԶՆԵՐ` ՔՆԱԾ ԵՎ ԱՐԹՄՆԻ*
> Նոյեմբեր 7, 2009
> 
>  Եւ ուրեմն` ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հետագա քաղաքական ծրագրերը հասկանալու համար պետք է ուշադրություն դարձնել հունիսին տեղի ունեցած հանրահավաքներից մեկում նրա ունեցած այն ելույթին, որտեղ հիշատակվում է Ֆրանսիայի նախագահ Ֆրանսուա Միտերանի օրինակը, որը սոցիալիստական շարժման ալիքի վրա քաղաքական գործունեություն սկսելով` մի քանի անգամ անընդմեջ պարտվեց նախագահական ընտրություններում, բայց ի վերջո երկու ժամկետով անընդմեջ *(14 տարի)* նախագահեց Ֆրանսիայում։ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը պատահական խոսքեր չի ասում, եւ նրա այդ հիշեցումը ընդամենը մի բան է նշանակում. ինքն ակտիվ քաղաքականությունից չի հեռանալու, քանի դեռ ակտիվ քաղաքականությունից չի հեռացրել Սերժ Սարգսյանին եւ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանին։


Հա բայց Լևոնն արդեն 64 տարեկան երքա մարդ ա... իրան էդքան առողջություն ունի՞

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հա բայց Լևոնն արդեն 64 տարեկան երքա մարդ ա... իրան էդքան առողջություն ունի՞


Նիկոլը բերում է հենց Միտերանի օրինակը, որը 65 տարեկանում դարձավ Ֆրանսիայի պրեզիդենտը և կառավարեց Ֆրանսիան 14 տարի (մինչև 79 տարեկանը): Ուղղակի Միտերանը ոնց որ թե չէր ծխում :Xeloq:

----------

Kuk (09.11.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հա բայց Լևոնն արդեն 64 տարեկան երքա մարդ ա... իրան էդքան առողջություն ունի՞


Լեռնցի ջան, հլա թող արդար ընտրություններ լինեն, ինքը պրեզիդենտ դառնա, հետո կտեսնենք՝ երկրորդ ժամկետին ինքը առաջադրվու՞մ է, թե՞ ոչ, կամ ընդհանրապես կրկին իրե՞ն ենք ընտրում, թե՞ ոչ :Wink:

----------


## Աբելյան

Պերեսը 86 տարեկանում ա երկիր կառավարում, հեչ որ չէ Լևոնը իրա չափ չկա՞: :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Նիկոլը բերում է հենց Միտերանի օրինակը, որը 65 տարեկանում դարձավ Ֆրանսիայի պրեզիդենտը և կառավարեց Ֆրանսիան 14 տարի (մինչև 79 տարեկանը): Ուղղակի Միտերանը ոնց որ թե չէր ծխում


Ռեյգանը

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Պերեսը 86 տարեկանում ա երկիր կառավարում, հեչ որ չէ Լևոնը իրա չափ չկա՞:


նամանավանդ որ ասում ենք ջհուդ ա

----------


## Արծիվ

> նամանավանդ որ ասում ենք ջհուդ ա


Եթե Լևոնը ջհուդա ուրեմն Սերժիկն էլ թուրքա, թե՞ էսօր չի կարելի ներկա նախագահի հասցեին ինչ որ վատ արտահայտություն ասել: 
Իմ կարծիքով չի արժում որ մենք ԼՏՊ հասցեին այդպիսի արտահայտություններ անենք ինչքան էլ նա սխալներ է ունեցել այնուամենայնիվ նա ավել լավ հայ է եղել քան Սերժիկն ու Ռոբերտը:

----------

Farfalla (11.11.2009), Kuk (11.11.2009), Mephistopheles (11.11.2009), Աբելյան (14.11.2009), Տրիբուն (11.11.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եթե Լևոնը ջհուդա ուրեմն Սերժիկն էլ թուրքա, թե՞ էսօր չի կարելի ներկա նախագահի հասցեին ինչ որ վատ արտահայտություն ասել: 
> Իմ կարծիքով չի արժում որ մենք ԼՏՊ հասցեին այդպիսի արտահայտություններ անենք ինչքան էլ նա սխալներ է ունեցել այնուամենայնիվ նա ավել լավ հայ է եղել քան Սերժիկն ու Ռոբերտը:


… բայց էսօր Սեժիկն ա մեր դեմքը…

…ապեր ջհուդը էդքան էլ վատ բան չի եթե հաշվի առնենք նրանց կառուցած ու մեր "կառուցած" երկրները…

լրիվ կողմ եմ ինչ որ գրել ես

----------

Արծիվ (11.11.2009)

----------


## Արծիվ

> … բայց էսօր Սեժիկն ա մեր դեմքը…
> 
> …ապեր ջհուդը էդքան էլ վատ բան չի եթե հաշվի առնենք նրանց կառուցած ու մեր "կառուցած" երկրները…
> 
> լրիվ կողմ եմ ինչ որ գրել ես


Աստված չանի որ նա մեր դեմքը լինի, նա ավելի շուտ դրա հակառակնա  :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

Հա, շատ հետադեմ մարդ ա  :Xeloq: :

----------


## Chuk

*ԱՌԱՋԻՆ ՆԱԽԱԳԱՀԻ ԱՌԵՂԾՎԱԾԸ*

ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի` *նոյեմբերի 11-ին ունեցած ելույթից* հետո ներքաղաքական կյանքում ամենաշատը հնչող հարցերից մեկը հետեւյալն է. ի՞նչ էր նշանակում XVII դարում Թուրքիայում գործունեություն ծավալած հայ հոգեւորական, «իշխանատենչ ու փառամոլ» Եղիազար Այնթապցու օրինակի հիշատակումը այդ ելույթում։

Հիշեցնեմ. Եղիազար Այնթապցին կաթողիկոսական իշխանություն ստանալու մոլուցքով տարված` կաշառքների ու բանսարկությունների միջոցով Օսմանյան իշխանությունների ձեռքից ստանում է թրքահայության կաթողիկոսի կոչում` այսպիսով հայության մի ստվար հատված դուրս բերելով Մայր Աթոռ Սբ. Էջմիածնի հոգեւոր իշխանության տիրույթից։ Մայր Աթոռի միաբանները, այնժամ, Եղիազար Այնթապցուն հորդորում են տեղափոխվել Էջմիածին եւ գահակալել որպես Ամենայն հայոց կաթողիկոս։ Եղիազարը համաձայնվում է, եւ Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու միասնականությունը վերականգնվում է` թեկուզ` բանսարկու եւ փառամոլ կաթողիկոս ունենալու գնով։ Առաջին նախագահի ելույթի այս հատվածի ընթերցումը, ավելի ճիշտ` այս պատմական օրինակի հիշատակումը նրա կողմից` ինձ ստիպեց նորովի ընկալել 1994 թվականին Հայաստանում տեղի ունեցած կաթողիկոսական ընտրությունները։ Վազգեն Ա Ամենայն հայոց կաթողիկոսի մահվանից հետո Վեհափառ հայրապետ դարձավ Մեծի Տանն Կիլիկիո կաթողիկոս Գարեգինը` դառնալով Գարեգին Ա Ամենայն հայոց կաթողիկոս։ Այս ընտրությունը տեղի ունեցավ Հայաստանի նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի լրջագույն աջակցության շնորհիվ, եւ ժամանակին այդ փաստը տարատեսակ մեկնաբանությունների տեղիք տվեց։ Հիմա արդեն ակնհայտ է, որ Անթիլիասի կաթողիկոսին Էջմիածին տեղափոխելու` Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ջանքերը Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու շուրջ կեսդարյա պառակտմանը վերջ դնելու նպատակ է ունեցել։ Այս փորձը, ցավոք, չստացվեց` Գարեգին Ա Վեհափառ հայրապետի առողջության սրընթաց անկման, ՀՅԴ-ի հետ ՀՀ իշխանությունների ունեցած հակասությունների, ներքաղաքական լարվածության պատճառներով։ Ու հիմա, ինչպես պատմական ամենադժվար եւ դաժան ժամանակներում, հայ ժողովուրդը երկու կաթողիկոս ունի, եւ դեռ լավ է, որ նրանցից միայն մեկն է անվանվում «Ամենայն հայոց»։ Բայցեւայնպես` 21-րդ դարում հայոց երկու կաթողիկոսների առկայությունը, ինչպես նաեւ` կաթողիկոսական իշխանության բարոյալքումը գալիս են վկայելու, որ Առաքել Դավրիժեցու ժամանակներից ի վեր` հայ իրականության մեջ խորքային փոփոխություններ տեղի չեն ունեցել։ Ասել է թե` պատմությունը կրկնվում է։ Սրանով է բացառիկ Հայաստանի հիմնադիր-նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը. նրա գործունեությունը մշտապես ուղղված է եղել ոչ այնքան տվյալ պահին ստեղծված իրավիճակը, այլ հայ ժողովրդի պատմության ընթացքը փոխելուն։ Բայց մեր պատմական ընթացքը` խալու վրա հայտնված խոզի գլխի նման, ամեն անգամ գլորվում-ընկնում է ցեխի մեջ։ ՀՀԿ փոխնախագահ կոչեցյալը ասում է, թե Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին չի հաջողվել իր նախագահության տարիներին Հայաստանը դարձնել տարածաշրջանային խաղացող. երեւի թե Ալկաշ Ռազն էր այն բանակի Գերագույն գլխավոր հրամանատարը, որն իր վերահսկողության տակ էր վերցնում հազարավոր քառակուսի կիլոմետրանոց տարածաշրջանային տարածքներ։ Եւ այդ ժամանակներում Տեր-Պետրոսյանը ոչ միայն Գերագույն գլխավոր հրամանատար էր, այլ` անառարկելի հեղինակություն Հայաստանի եւ Ղարաբաղի քաղաքական եւ ռազմական իշխանությունների համար։ Ուսումնասիրեք ցանկացած ֆոտո եւ տեսանյութ, որտեղ իմ նշած իշխանավորները` նույն Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը, Սերժ Սարգսյանը, մյուսները` պատկերված են առաջին նախագահի հետ, եւ այդ մարդկանց դեմքի արտահայտությունը, մանկական կաշկանդվածությունը կասկածի նշույլ անգամ չեն թողնի վերը ասվածի մասին։

Քավ լիցի, Տեր-Պետրոսյանը անսխալական չէ, ինչպես անսխալական չէ որեւէ մահկանացու, բայց այդ սխալների գնահատականը պետք է տրվի միայն դրանց շարժառիթների ամբողջության համատեքստում. այսպես պետք է տրվի նաեւ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի, Սերժ Սարգսյանի, ցանկացած քաղաքական եւ պետական գործչի սխալների եւ ընդհանրապես` գործունեության գնահատականը։

Ինչ վերաբերում է առաջին նախագահի` նոյեմբերի 11-ի ելույթին, դրանում, ըստ էության, որեւէ արտառոց բան չկա։ Այդ ելույթը դինամիկ զարգացող քաղաքական, պատմական գործունեության արգասիք է։ Դեռեւս 2008 թվականի մարտի 1-ից անմիջապես հետո` Տեր-Պետրոսյանը Սերժ Սարգսյանին նախազգուշացնում էր, որ այս ճանապարհը շարունակելու դեպքում ստիպված է լինելու արտաքին քաղաքական ցավոտ զիջումների գնալ, եւ հորդորում էր գործուն ջանքեր գործադրել` ներքաղաքական ճգնաժամը հաղթահարելու ուղղությամբ։ ՀՀԿ-ի արձագանքը այս նախազգուշացումներին մեկն էր. Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հեռանում է քաղաքականությունից։ 2008 թ. հոկտեմբերի 17-ին առաջին նախագահը հանրահավաքային շարժման դադար հայտարարեց եւ դա բացատրեց հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների եւ ԼՂ հարցի կարգավորման համատեքստում ՀՀ իշխանություններին մանեւրելու հնարավորություն տալու, նրանց` նահանջի տեղ թողնելու անհրաժեշտությամբ։ Դեռ այն ժամանակ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը զգուշացնում էր, որ հայ-թուրքական հարաբերություններում Թուրքիայի ամենամեծ ակնկալիքը լինելու է պատմաբանների հանձնաժողովի ստեղծումը եւ որպես հետեւանք` Ցեղասպանության միջազգային ճանաչման կասեցումը։ Այսօր արդեն` սա կայացած իրողություն է։ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հաջորդ նախազգուշացումը վերաբերում էր ԼՂ հարցը եւ հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունները փոխկապակցելու` թուրքական դիվանագիտության ջանքերին. սա նույնպես իրողություն է այսօր։ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հաջորդ նախազգուշացումը վերաբերում էր ԼՂ հարցի կարգավորման ընթացքում անհարկի եւ անտրամաբանական զիջումներին, որոնք պատմական կտրվածքով հանգեցնելու են Ղարաբաղի կորստին. այս կանխատեսումը գնալով ավելի ու ավելի շոշափելի է դառնում, եւ դրա իրագործումը սկսում է երեւակվել միջազգային բոսսերի բառապաշարում…

Այս ամենի մասին նախազգուշացումներին իշխող կլանի արձագանքը նույնն էր. Տեր-Պետրոսյանը քաղաքականությունից հեռանալու ուղիներ է մտմտում։ Ոմանք անգամ սկսեցին խոսել Տեր-Պետրոսյան - Սերժ Սարգսյան գաղտնի, անդրկուլիսային պայմանավորվածությունների մասին։ Սրանում զարմանալի ոչինչ չկար, որովհետեւ վերջին տասնամյակում հաստատված ավանդույթի համաձայն, հենց այսպիսին պետք է լիներ կասկածամիտ հանրության արձագանքը։ Շատերը, սակայն, հաշվի չէին առնում մի պարզ հանգամանք. երկրի հիմնադիր-նախագահը սեփական ժողովրդի պատմության առաջ ունեցած պատասխանատվությունը գիտակցելու համար որեւէ մեկի հետ պայմանավորվելու կարիքը չունի։ Իսկ այդ պատասխանատվությունը պարտադրում է իրենից կախված առավելագույնը անել` պատմական վատագույն ընթացքը կանխելու համար։ Սրա համար առաջին նախագահը առավելագույնն է անում եւ մի բան էլ` ավելին։ Եւ ի դեպ, քաղաքականությունից հեռանալու մասին խոսակցությունները անլուրջ են հատկապես այս պատճառով. նման քայլը ոչ միայն չի մտնում վերը շարադրված տրամաբանության մեջ, այլեւ հակասում է դրան։


*Ճանապարհային քարտեզ*

Այն բանից հետո, երբ ակնհայտ եւ անառարկելի դարձավ, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանը չի պատրաստվում ներքաղաքական ճգնաժամը հաղթահարել իրական ազգային համախմբում ապահովելու ճանապարհով` Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հստակ ձեւակերպեց արտահերթ նախագահական ընտրությունների` Սարգսյանի հրաժարականի պահանջը։ Ավելի ուշ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը խոստովանեց, որ Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը միայնակ չի կարող հասնել Սերժ Սարգսյանի հրաժարականին։ Այս խոստովանությունը շատերը «անկեղծ» համարեցին, բայց ոչ ոք հարց չտվեց. մի՞թե Տեր-Պետրոսյանը Սերժ Սարգսյանի հրաժարականի պահանջ ձեւակերպելիս չէր հաշվարկել` ՀԱԿ-ն ի զորու կլինի՞ այդ հարցը լուծել, թե՞ ոչ։ Անշուշտ, Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հաշվարկել էր, պարզապես հընթացս իրավիճակն էր փոխվել։ Սերժ Սարգսյանին սեփական անելիքների եւ պլանների որոգայթը գցած միջազգային բոսսերը հիմա արդեն տասնապատիկ կպաշտպանեն նրան եւ նրան իրավունք կտան իշխանությունը պահել ոչ թե տասը, այլ հարյուր, եթե պետք լինի` հազար դիակների միջոցով։ Ահա ուրեմն` նման միջազգային հակազդեցությունը հնարավոր կլիներ հաղթահարել միայն բոլոր հնարավոր եւ անհնար ընդդիմադիր ուժերի համախմբմամբ։ Այս փաստի գիտակցմամբ` առաջին նախագահը դեռ ամռանը բոլոր ընդդիմադիր ուժերին միավորվելու կոչ արեց։ Ընդդիմադիր հայտարարված ուժերի արձագանքը հայտնի է։ Իսկ այս ընթացքում Սերժ Սարգսյանը ավելի է խրվել միջազգային խարդավանքների մեջ, եւ Արեւմուտքը ամեն ինչ անում է` նրա վիճակն առավել արդյունավետությամբ խաղարկելու համար։ Այդ խաղարկումը գործնականում Ղարաբաղի հարցի հանգուցալուծում է դառնալու` հայկական կողմի համար հնարավորինս անբարենպաստ պայմաններով։

Հիմնադիր-նախագահի` նոյեմբերի 11-ի ելույթը գալիս է վկայելու, որ նա ամենեւին էլ անտարբեր չէ այդ իրավիճակի նկատմամբ եւ իրեն պատասխանատու է համարում իրադարձությունների հետագա զարգացումների համատեքստում։ Ներքին համախմբումը, ներհայաստանյան իրական երկխոսության հաստատումը այս պահին այն նվազագույնն է, որ հնարավոր է անել` իրադարձությունների վատթարագույն ընթացքը կանխելու համար։ Եւ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, հանուն այդ նպատակի, ինչպես նախկինում, այսօր էլ իրենից կախված առավելագույնն է անում, այնպիսի առավելագույնը, որ կարող է անգամ սեփական թիմում խնդիրներ առաջացնել։ Ինչ խոսք, շատ բան կորսված է անվերադարձ, կորսված է պատմականորեն։ Բայց եթե ինչ-որ բան, թեկուզ ամենաչնչին մի պատմական աղյուս հնարավոր է փրկել, առաջին նախագահը սրա համար առավելագույնն է պատրաստ անել. սրանում է կայանում Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի քաղաքական, տվյալ դեպքում ավելի ճիշտ կլինի ասել` պատմական պրագմատիզմը։ Նա, թերեւս, հույս ունի, թե աննշան, բայց փրկված աղյուսը երբեւէ անկյունաքար կդառնա հայ ժողովրդի պատմական շինության համար։

*ՆԻԿՈԼ ՓԱՇԻՆՅԱՆ
www.nikol.am
Նոյեմբերի 14, 2009*

----------

Norton (14.11.2009), Sagittarius (14.11.2009)

----------


## Sagittarius

Հիացած եմ առաջին նախագահի ելույթով,,, բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանները տրված են,, ևս մեկ անգամ համոզվում եմ, որ նա մեր անկախ պետականության լավագույն դիվանագետներից է,,,
հստակ նշված են այս պրոտոկոլներում պարունակվող վտանգները,,,,
և ամբողջովին մերկացված է դաշնակցական սուտի հայրենասիրությունը,,,,
առաջին նախագահը առաջարկում է,, որ որոշակի պայմաներում Սերժը կարող է լեգիտիմանալ, և հանգիստ նախագահել, որոշակի պայմանների դեպքում,,, 
ես և իմ ընտանիքը ատում էինք ԼՏՊին և նրան համարում էինք սատանայի մարմնավորում,, բայց մենք ընտրեցինք նրան,, քանի որ գտնում էինք, որ դա է մեր երկրի շահերից բխում,, և այստեղ անձնական զգացմունքները տեղ չունեն,,,, հիմա, եթե իմ երկրի շահերից բխի, չնայած Սերժի նկատմամբ ունեցած իմ վերաբերմունքին, ես համաձայն եմ նրան լեգիտիմ ճանաչել  (չի նշանակում հաջորդ ընտրություններում նրան ձայն տալ և հավանություն տալ նրա բոլոր որոշումներին),,,,, *և սա կարծում եմ հստակ պատասխան է այն ոչ սերժական որ լևոնականներին,, որոնք իբրև թե դժգոհում են իշխանություններից, բայց իրանց այնքան վեհ են համարում,, որ չեն կարող մասնակցել Լևոնի ղեկավարած միտինգներին* ,,,, չե,, իրանք երկիրը ճահիճից հանելու ավելի լավ տարբերակ ունեն,, խախանդ նստեն,, ու սաղին անուն կպցնեն,, դե ասում են մեկա վերջը վատ ա լինելու,, արի մենք ոչ ես կողմ լինենք ոչ են կողմ,, որ վերջում ասենք մենք կապ չունենք,, սաղ դուք եք մեղավոր

Սերժի լեգիտիմանալու պայմաննն էլ հետևյալն է,,, 
Նախագահի աթոռը Սերժին,, Իշխանությունը ժողովրդին :Wink:

----------

Chuk (14.11.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> …
> 
> Սերժի լեգիտիմանալու պայմաննն էլ հետևյալն է,,, 
> Նախագահի աթոռը Սերժին,, Իշխանությունը ժողովրդին


Բայց նախագահի աթոռը հիմա էլ է Սերժինը: Իսկ Սերժի ինչի՞ն է պետք լեգիտիմանալ: Նա իսկի էդ բառի իմաստը չի հասկանում: :Dntknw:

----------


## Աինի

Բարեկամներ պարզապես հիացած եմ ձեր Դիստրոֆիկ մտքերով, երբ ես կարդում եմ դրանք պարզապես սկսում եմ սրբի տեղ ընդունել ԼՏՊ-ին և չհիշել նրա հրեշավոր արարքները, նա պարզապես դառնում է սրբերի գերագույնը ոչ պակաս սուրբ Փաշինյանի հոդվածներով, որոնք հեղեղված են սրբազնագույն գարշահոտությամբ, և սկսում եմ իրոք կարծել, ար նա է Հայաստանի Մեսիան, իսկ այդ Մեսիային մի հատ հարցնող լինի, թե ինչն է ավելի  լավ _Ուշացած ճշմարտությունը, թե կործանված անցյալը_

----------

Շինարար (14.11.2009)

----------


## Elmo

*Աինի* ջան բա դու չտեսա՞ր Լևոնը ոնց փրկեց Հայաստանը: Ինքը չլիներ, հիմա Սերժի տիրապետության տակ ճռալու էինք:
Եկավ կրետի բունը չոփ կոխեց, խառնեց: Թե քիչ էին բռնապետական կարգերը, դրա անելուց հետո ամեն ինչ 10-ապատկվեց: Հիմա օղակը լրիվ սեղմեցին ժողովրդի բկին:
Լևոնը էլի թռավ, ժողովուրդն էլ մնաց ավելի կատաղած ինքնակոչ իշխանությունների դեմ մեն-մենակ:
Բա մեսիա չի ի՞նչ ա:

Դու ավելի լավ ա սպասի նրա երկրորդ գալստյանը:

----------

urartu (17.11.2009), Շինարար (14.11.2009)

----------


## Norton

> Դու ավելի լավ ա սպասի նրա երկրորդ գալստյանը:


Էլմ ջան, սա իր երկրորդ գալուստնա, որը ի ուրախություն իրեն ատողներիդ կարող էր և չլիներ, եթե այս երկրում նաև շատ իրեն ատողների ջանքերով ուրիշ կարգեր հաստատվեին: :Wink:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Էլմ ջան, սա իր երկրորդ գալուստնա, որը ի ուրախություն իրեն ատողներիդ կարող էր և չլիներ, եթե այս երկրում նաև շատ իրեն ատողների ջանքերով ուրիշ կարգեր հաստատվեին:


Իսկ հիմա ի՞նչ կարգեր են հաստատվել :Xeloq:

----------


## Norton

> ԼՏՊ-ին և չհիշել նրա հրեշավոր արարքները


Մոռացար նշել հրեշավոր արարքներից մի քանիսը` մութ ու ցուրտ տարիներ,  անկախություն, Արցախի ազատագրում և այլն:

----------

Chuk (14.11.2009), Kuk (14.11.2009), Sagittarius (15.11.2009), Աբելյան (14.11.2009), Արծիվ (15.11.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> *Աինի* ջան բա դու չտեսա՞ր Լևոնը ոնց փրկեց Հայաստանը: Ինքը չլիներ, հիմա Սերժի տիրապետության տակ ճռալու էինք:
> Եկավ կրետի բունը չոփ կոխեց, խառնեց: Թե քիչ էին բռնապետական կարգերը, դրա անելուց հետո ամեն ինչ 10-ապատկվեց: Հիմա օղակը լրիվ սեղմեցին ժողովրդի բկին:
> Լևոնը էլի թռավ, ժողովուրդն էլ մնաց ավելի կատաղած ինքնակոչ իշխանությունների դեմ մեն-մենակ:
> Բա մեսիա չի ի՞նչ ա:
> 
> Դու ավելի լավ ա սպասի նրա երկրորդ գալստյանը:


Համաձայն չեմ. բռնապետական կարգերը չեն տասնապատկվել, ժողովուրդն էլ միայնակ չի մնացել իշխանության դեմ: Ի դեպ, սա արդեն նշանակում է, որ իշխանությունը դուրս է օրենքից, որովհետև ժողովուրդն է ձևավորում այն: Եթե համեմատենք նախկին և ներկայիս ռեժիմները, ապա ներկայիս ռեժիմը նպատակ ունի լեգիտիմացնել իրեն, իսկ նախկինը այդպիսի խնդիր չուներ, որովհետև դեմ խոսացող չուներ: Լևոնը դեռ չի հեռացել, որ գալստյան էլ սպասենք:

----------


## Norton

> Իսկ հիմա ի՞նչ կարգեր են հաստատվել


Դեմոկրատական
Եկելա բռնապետական կարգեր հաստատի գնա: :Wink:

----------


## Աինի

> «Ոչ թե Տեր-Պետրոսյանին այլընտրանք չկա, այլ` ժողովրդահայրենասիրական միացյալ ուժերին: Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի պատմական առաքելությունը կայանում է նրանում, որ նա երկրորդ անգամ ազգը հանեց ոտքի իր ազգային արժանապատվությունը պահպանելու համար` հանուն կենսաբանական անվտանգության: ՀՀՇ-ն եղել է եւ մնում է քաղաքական այն կատալիզատորը, որը 1988-89թթ.-ին դարձավ ազգային զարթոնքի կատալիզատոր»: Նա գտնում է, որ այսօր Տեր-Պետրոսյանի


    ՀԱ հա ինչպես չէ ծիծաղից թուլացա ԼՏՊ -ն ազգը հանեց ոտքի, հլը բանի նայի     ով.......ի  ով գնա Սանատորիա,  ուրեմն ազգի շահերը պաշտպանելու համար դաշնակները անողոքաբար սպանվեն ու հռչակվեն տերորիստներ, Զատիկյանը գնա գնդակահարվի, Հայրիկյանը մեջտեղից ճղվի, ուռա ասեն ԼՏՊ–ԻՆ/ էդ, որտեղ ա գրած էդ ճշմարտությունը, էս ազգը, էն գլխից քոռ ա էղէ, քոռ ա ու քոռ էլ կմա, մեկնդմիշտ հիշեք  ազգը ոտքի հանողների անունները դուք էդպես էլ չեք իմանա, որովհետեվ իրանց գլուխը ԼՏՊ-ն անձամբ ա հողե, ու իրանց արած գործերով կաևրողացել ա շահել ժողովրդի վստահությունը, չբայած չեմ զարմանում միշտ էլ _Վիշապին հաղթել են Հերոսները բայց փառքը վերագրվել է Ճվաղներին_

----------


## Աինի

> Հիմա օղակը լրիվ սեղմեցին ժողովրդի բկին:
> Լևոնը էլի թռավ, ժողովուրդն էլ մնաց ավելի կատաղած ինքնակոչ իշխանությունների դեմ մեն-մենակ:


Ճիշտ էս Լևոնը Էլի թռավ, Լավ ա , որ պռիզնատ եք գալիս,  իսկ Մեսիաները չեն թռնում,   
_Իսկական Կապիտանը վերջինն ալքում նավը, կամ մեռնում ա նավի հետ միասին_

----------


## Աինի

> Արցախի ազատագրում և այլն:


Արցախի ազատգրում , Այդ ազատագրման համար եկող փողերի գոլորշիացում, զենքի առեվանգում, որ Հայ զինվորները առանց գյուլլա մնան, Հայկական լույսը տալ այլ երկրի , որ էդ լույսի տակ Հայերի համար նախատեսված գյուլլեքը սարքվեն.... էլի թվեմ, թե մնացածից տեղյակ ես՞

----------


## Elmo

> Ճիշտ էս Լևոնը Էլի թռավ, Լավ ա , որ պռիզնատ եք գալիս,  իսկ Մեսիաները չեն թռնում,   
> _Իսկական Կապիտանը վերջինն ալքում նավը, կամ մեռնում ա նավի հետ միասին_


*Աինի* ջան խի՞ էս հետս կռիվ անում, ես ի՞նչ էի թաքցրել, որ մի բան էլ պրիզնատ եմ գալիս ու դա լավ ա:  :LOL: 
Եղածն եմ ասում: Իսկ եղածը բոլորս էլ գիտեն, ստեղ պրիզնատ գալու բան չկա:
Դեռ հայտնի դեպքերից առաջ էի ասում, որ Լևոնը թռնելու ա ու ժողովրդին թողնի մենակ: Որ էս ֆոռումը փորփրես, կգտնես գրառումներս:

----------


## Վիշապ

> ՀԱ հա ինչպես չէ ծիծաղից թուլացա ԼՏՊ -ն ազգը հանեց ոտքի, հլը բանի նայի     ով.......ի  ով գնա Սանատորիա,  ուրեմն ազգի շահերը պաշտպանելու համար դաշնակները անողոքաբար սպանվեն ու հռչակվեն տերորիստներ, Զատիկյանը գնա գնդակահարվի, Հայրիկյանը մեջտեղից ճղվի, ուռա ասեն ԼՏՊ–ԻՆ/ էդ, որտեղ ա գրած էդ ճշմարտությունը, էս ազգը, էն գլխից քոռ ա էղէ, քոռ ա ու քոռ էլ կմա, մեկնդմիշտ հիշեք  ազգը ոտքի հանողների անունները դուք էդպես էլ չեք իմանա, որովհետեվ իրանց գլուխը ԼՏՊ-ն անձամբ ա հողե, ու իրանց արած գործերով կաևրողացել ա շահել ժողովրդի վստահությունը, չբայած չեմ զարմանում միշտ էլ _Վիշապին հաղթել են Հերոսները բայց փառքը վերագրվել է Ճվաղներին_


Վաու, ինչպիսի մտքեր… :Love:  Նախ Վիշապին ոչ ոք չի հաղթել, ինչպես տեսնում ես, ես ողջ- առողջ եմ, և քեզ հետ զրուցում եմ: Եվ երկրորդ՝ Հայրիկյանի անունը խնդրում եմ Դաշնակների կողքին չդնել: :Beee:

----------


## Norton

> Արցախի ազատգրում , Այդ ազատագրման համար եկող փողերի գոլորշիացում, զենքի առեվանգում, որ Հայ զինվորները առանց գյուլլա մնան, Հայկական լույսը տալ այլ երկրի , որ էդ լույսի տակ Հայերի համար նախատեսված գյուլլեքը սարքվեն.... էլի թվեմ, թե մնացածից տեղյակ ես՞


Իհարկե շատ փաստարկաված էր, միգուցե ադրբեջանին էլ էր ֆինանսավորում ասեք իմանանք էլի՞
դաշնակ տեռռորիստներին դատել են, մինչև հիմա բերդերում են: Հայրիկայնն էլ , որ իրոք ձեր բնորոշմամբ ճիվաղ է, անսկզբունքային գործիչ մը:

----------


## Norton

> Դեռ հայտնի դեպքերից առաջ էի ասում, որ Լևոնը թռնելու ա ու ժողովրդին թողնի մենակ: Որ էս ֆոռումը փորփրես, կգտնես գրառումներս:


ծափ-ծափ, մեկ էլ Գալստուկ Սահակյաննա պարբերաբար սենց սենսացիոն հայտարություններ անում:

----------

Chuk (14.11.2009), Kuk (14.11.2009), murmushka (14.11.2009), Sagittarius (15.11.2009)

----------


## Norton

Իսկ հոդվածի մասին մեկը մի բան կարողա ասել, թե երկու անգիր առած ֆռազից այն կողմ ֆանտազաներս չի ձգում?

----------

Kuk (14.11.2009), Sagittarius (15.11.2009)

----------


## Աինի

> Իսկ այդ անդեմ ու գորշ սովետական երկրում համենայն դեպս հայը ավելի հայ էր քան թե հիմա…



Այո Հայ էինք այնքանով, որ մեր պատմությունը դասավանդվում էր կիսատ, կամ ընդհանրապես խեղված, որոշ ռուսական դպրոցներում հայրերնն ընդհանրապես արգելված էր, իսկ մեր պատմական հողերի նկատմամբ պահանջը անհիմն համարելու համար Սովետական հրաշք պատմաբանները գրչի մեկ հարվածով մեզ դարձրեցին թրակո-թռյուգիական դուսպրծուկներ, թոիրքիային հանձնեցին Ղարսը, Ադերբայդանին ՝ Ղարաբաղը, Նախիջևանը , Գանձակը, Վրաստանին միացրեցին Ախլցխան,  այրեցին հայակաան մագաղաթները, քանդեցին եկեղեցիները, նպաստեցին խաչքարերի ոչնչացմանը, 88-ին սւմգաիտ բեռին գլղներիս,  երկրաշարժ բերին գլղներիս, 
Անշուշտ այս բոլոր հանգամանքները հայ մնալու համար միայն խթան էին հանդիսանում

----------


## Bujak2012

Ժողովուրդ ջան, ձեր գրառուներին ծանոթանալով իմ մոտ տպավորություն է ստեղծվում, որ ձեզանից մեծ մասը 1988-1994թթ իրադարձություններին ծանոթ են միայն պաշտոնական ինֆորմացիաից, այն էլ բավականին էմոցիոնալ ընկալումներով: Էլ հրեշավոր արարքներ, էլ ցուրտ ու մութ, էլ չգիտեմ ինչ:Ուրեմն ձեզ բոլորիդ խնդրում եմ ցանկացած անձի մասին կարծիք գրելուց առաջ պատկերացրեք, եթե դուք լինեիք նույն իրավիճակում, ինչ որոշումներ կկայացնեիք, նկատի ունեմ ոչ թէ ինչ կցանկանայիք, որ լիներ, այլ տվյալ իրավիճակում, հաշվի առնելով ռեալ հնարավորությունները ինչ կարող էիք անել:

----------

Ambrosine (14.11.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Այո Հայ էինք այնքանով, որ մեր պատմությունը դասավանդվում էր կիսատ, կամ ընդհանրապես խեղված, որոշ ռուսական դպրոցներում հայրերնն ընդհանրապես արգելված էր, իսկ մեր պատմական հողերի նկատմամբ պահանջը անհիմն համարելու համար Սովետական հրաշք պատմաբանները գրչի մեկ հարվածով մեզ դարձրեցին թրակո-թռյուգիական դուսպրծուկներ, թոիրքիային հանձնեցին Ղարսը, Ադերբայդանին ՝ Ղարաբաղը, Նախիջևանը , Գանձակը, Վրաստանին միացրեցին Ախլցխան,  այրեցին հայակաան մագաղաթները, քանդեցին եկեղեցիները, նպաստեցին խաչքարերի ոչնչացմանը, 88-ին սւմգաիտ բեռին գլղներիս,  *երկրաշարժ բերին գլղներիս*, 
> Անշուշտ այս բոլոր հանգամանքները հայ մնալու համար միայն խթան էին հանդիսանում


Ո՞վ բերեց երկրաշարժը :Shok:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Այո Հայ էինք այնքանով, որ մեր պատմությունը դասավանդվում էր կիսատ, կամ ընդհանրապես խեղված, որոշ ռուսական դպրոցներում հայրերնն ընդհանրապես արգելված էր, իսկ մեր պատմական հողերի նկատմամբ պահանջը անհիմն համարելու համար Սովետական հրաշք պատմաբանները գրչի մեկ հարվածով մեզ դարձրեցին թրակո-թռյուգիական դուսպրծուկներ, թոիրքիային հանձնեցին Ղարսը, Ադերբայդանին ՝ Ղարաբաղը, Նախիջևանը , Գանձակը, Վրաստանին միացրեցին Ախլցխան,  այրեցին հայակաան մագաղաթները, քանդեցին եկեղեցիները, նպաստեցին խաչքարերի ոչնչացմանը, 88-ին սւմգաիտ բեռին գլղներիս,  երկրաշարժ բերին գլղներիս, 
> Անշուշտ այս բոլոր հանգամանքները հայ մնալու համար միայն խթան էին հանդիսանում


Հարգելիս, իսկ դու կարո՞ղ ես ոչ դիստրոֆիկ մտքեր արտահայտել այնպես, որ օրինակ ես չհասկանամ, որ սովետական հրաշք պատմաբանները էդ քո թվարկած ամենը իրականացրին: Փառք Աստծո, ինչպես տեսնում ես հայապահպանվել ենք, երկիր ենք ստեղծել, հպարտանում ենք մեր երկրով… Առաջ Հայաստան ենք գոռգոռում: Սերժիկ հեռացի՜ր… էհ ինչ եմ ասում…

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ո՞վ բերեց երկրաշարժը


Ռուսները: Իմ պատմության դասատուն էլ է ասել: Հիմա էլ Սերժին են բերել ու գցել գլխներիս… համատարած անգրագիտություն ու աղքատություն է… խայտառակ վիճակ է: Եվ ողջը ռուսների պատճառով է:

----------


## Chuk

Աինի, խնդրում եմ, պաղատագին, ազգի կործանիչների շարքին դասիր նաև ինձ, որտև ի տարբերություն քո նման քաղաքականությունից չհասկացողների հարում եմ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի քաղաքականությանը:

Թախանձագին խնդրում եմ այս գարշահոտությամբ թեման չլցնել, որպեսզի այս տաղտուկ գրառումների խորքերում չկորեն Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի վերլուծությունն ու դրանում հղումով նշվող Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ելույթը: Խնդրում եմ, որովհետև դրանք հազարապատիկ անգամ կարևոր են ատելությամբ լցված դատարկ գրառումներից  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

> ծափ-ծափ, մեկ էլ Գալստուկ Սահակյաննա պարբերաբար սենց սենսացիոն հայտարություններ անում:


Ապեր ուզում ա Օձիք Սահակյանը ասի, դա ոչ մի ձևով չի փոխում վիճակը: Փաստը մնում ա փաստ: Լևոնը թռել ա ժողովրդի վրից: Ամեն ինչի պատրաստ ժողովուրդը նույնիսկ զոհերի գնով իր ասածին տեր կագնեց, իսկ Լևոնը թռավ: Հետո էլ մի քանի թմրացնող հանրահավաք արեց, կրքերը հանգստացրեց ու հիմա դեսպան մեսպան ա ընդունում: Շուտով կգնա իրա էս 10 տարում գած գրքի երկրորդ հատորը սկսելու:

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր ուզում ա Օձիք Սահակյանը ասի, դա ոչ մի ձևով չի փոխում վիճակը: Փաստը մնում ա փաստ: Լևոնը թռել ա ժողովրդի վրից: Ամեն ինչի պատրաստ ժողովուրդը նույնիսկ զոհերի գնով իր ասածին տեր կագնեց, իսկ Լևոնը թռավ: Հետո էլ մի քանի թմրացնող հանրահավաք արեց, կրքերը հանգստացրեց ու հիմա դեսպան մեսպան ա ընդունում: Շուտով կգնա իրա էս 10 տարում գած գրքի երկրորդ հատորը սկսելու:


Էլմո ջան, հիմա շատ կարճ բացատրեմ, թե ինչքանով եք դու ու Գալստուկ Սահակյանը՝ Օձիքի հետ միասին սխալ:

Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ընդամենը մի ելույթի արդյունքում Հայկական Ժամանակ թերթը 8000-ի փոխարեն սպառվեց 18000 օրինակով (ելույթի պատճառով), արդեն քանի օր ա քաղաքական դաշտում մենակ էդ են քննարկում, բոլոր լրատվամիջոցները ու վերլուծաբանները մենակ դրա մասին են գրում, քննարկում, վերլուծում:

Ու քո կարծիքով սա քաղաքականությունից հեռացած մարդու նմանությու՞ն ա  :Shok: 
Տեր-Պետրոսյանը չափից ավելի լուրջ ու հավասարակշռված քաղաքական գործիչ ա: Իսկ էն, որ էս պահին հրապարակային միջոցառում չկա, ՃԻՇՏ որոշում ա:

----------


## Ambrosine

> ՀԱ հա ինչպես չէ ծիծաղից թուլացա ԼՏՊ -ն ազգը հանեց ոտքի, հլը բանի նայի     ով.......ի  ով գնա Սանատորիա,  ուրեմն ազգի շահերը պաշտպանելու համար դաշնակները անողոքաբար սպանվեն ու հռչակվեն տերորիստներ, Զատիկյանը գնա գնդակահարվի, Հայրիկյանը մեջտեղից ճղվի, ուռա ասեն ԼՏՊ–ԻՆ/ էդ, որտեղ ա գրած էդ ճշմարտությունը, *էս ազգը, էն գլխից քոռ ա էղէ, քոռ ա ու քոռ էլ կմա, մեկնդմիշտ հիշեք  ազգը ոտքի հանողների անունները դուք էդպես էլ չեք իմանա*, որովհետեվ իրանց գլուխը ԼՏՊ-ն անձամբ ա հողե, ու իրանց արած գործերով կաևրողացել ա շահել ժողովրդի վստահությունը, չբայած չեմ զարմանում միշտ էլ _Վիշապին հաղթել են Հերոսները բայց փառքը վերագրվել է Ճվաղներին_


Լավ ա մենակ թուլացար: Դաշնակները ի՞նչ արվեն :Shok: 
Հա, էս ազգը կույր ա, ոչ մի կասկած, որովհետև գլխավոր կույրը մեր նախագեն ա: Վայ խե~ղճ լինենք մենք, որտեղի՞ց իմանանք ոտքի հանողների անունները :Xeloq: 




> Արցախի ազատգրում , Այդ ազատագրման համար եկող փողերի գոլորշիացում, զենքի առեվանգում, որ Հայ զինվորները առանց գյուլլա մնան, *Հայկական լույսը տալ այլ երկրի , որ էդ լույսի տակ Հայերի համար նախատեսված գյուլլեքը սարքվեն*.... էլի թվեմ, թե մնացածից տեղյակ ես՞


Էս տեղեկությունը այնքանով է ճիշտ, որքանով, որ Սերժը ընտրվել ա:




> Խի՞ որ Լևոնի հետևը  Էն Երկու հորթերի /Սարգսյան, Դեմիրճյան/ նման չի լզում դրա համար, թե որ Լևոնից ծանրակշիռ մարդ ա ու հանրահավաքներին էլ 3 տառանիներին հետը բեմ չի հանում


Հայրիկյանը Լևոնից ծանրակշիռ ա :Shok:  Էս ո՞ր թվի հրատարակած գրքից ես կարդացել :Xeloq: 
հ.գ. մի քիչ ընթեռնելի գրի, էլի:




> Թախանձագին խնդրում եմ այս գարշահոտությամբ թեման չլցնել, որպեսզի այս տաղտուկ գրառումների խորքերում չկորեն Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի վերլուծությունն ու դրանում հղումով նշվող Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ելույթը: Խնդրում եմ, որովհետև դրանք հազարապատիկ անգամ կարևոր են ատելությամբ լցված դատարկ գրառումներից


Չուկ ջան, բա չիմանա՞նք՝ Լևոնը սոխն ա՞, թե՞ սխտորը :Think:

----------


## Elmo

> Էլմո ջան, հիմա շատ կարճ բացատրեմ, թե ինչքանով եք դու ու Գալստուկ Սահակյանը՝ Օձիքի հետ միասին սխալ:
> 
> Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ընդամենը մի ելույթի արդյունքում Հայկական Ժամանակ թերթը 8000-ի փոխարեն սպառվեց 18000 օրինակով (ելույթի պատճառով), արդեն քանի օր ա քաղաքական դաշտում մենակ էդ են քննարկում, բոլոր լրատվամիջոցները ու վերլուծաբանները մենակ դրա մասին են գրում, քննարկում, վերլուծում:
> 
> Ու քո կարծիքով սա քաղաքականությունից հեռացած մարդու նմանությու՞ն ա 
> Տեր-Պետրոսյանը չափից ավելի լուրջ ու հավասարակշռված քաղաքական գործիչ ա: Իսկ էն, որ էս պահին հրապարակային միջոցառում չկա, ՃԻՇՏ որոշում ա:


Chuk ջան, Լևոնի մտավոր կարողությունները ես միշտ եմ գովել ու միշտ էլ ասել եմ, որ ինքը էդ առումով շատ ու շատ զարգացած ա:
Խոսքը դրանց ճիշտ կիրառելու մասին ա: Ժողովրդին ղեկավարելու համար մենակ ինտելլեկտը բավարար չի:
Հենա Սերժը իրա մեղմ ասած ոչ փայլուն մտավոր կարողություններով նենց ա ղեկավարում, որ ոչ մեկ չի կարողանում ասի «աչքիդ վրա ունք կա»:
Ելույթ ունենալը ու վերլուծականներ գրելը էս ժողովրդի հեչ պետքն էլ չի: Դրանով ոչ մեկի վիճակը չի լավանում:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, բա չիմանա՞նք՝ Լևոնը սոխն ա՞, թե՞ սխտորը


Ուրիշ տեղ, թողեք նորմալ նյութերը աչքի առաջ մնա: Իսկ սենց ատելախառն անկապությունները ամեն տեղ էլ լիքը կա:

----------


## Շինարար

> Աինի, խնդրում եմ, պաղատագին, ազգի կործանիչների շարքին դասիր նաև ինձ, որտև ի տարբերություն քո նման քաղաքականությունից չհասկացողների հարում եմ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի քաղաքականությանը:
> 
> Թախանձագին խնդրում եմ այս գարշահոտությամբ թեման չլցնել, որպեսզի այս տաղտուկ գրառումների խորքերում չկորեն Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի վերլուծությունն ու դրանում հղումով նշվող Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ելույթը: Խնդրում եմ, որովհետև դրանք հազարապատիկ անգամ կարևոր են ատելությամբ լցված դատարկ գրառումներից


Չուկ ջան, եթե ուզում ես, որ թեման միայն լցված լինի Փաշինյանի ու Տեր-Պետրոսյանի վերլուծություններով ու ելույթներով, կարող ես բանալի դնել վրան ու լցնել այն դրանցով, բայց կարծում եմ, որ թեման քանի որ կոչվում է «Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան քաղաքական գործիչը», այլ ոչ թե «Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան քաղաքական գործչի գովաբանությունը», ուստի այստեղ պետք է լինեն թե դեմ, թե կողմ, թե անտարբեր կարծիքներ: Եթե գտնում ես, որ այդ կարծիքները բավարար հիմնավորում չունեն, պահանջիր այդ, բայց ոչ թե պահանջիր թեման չլցնել գարշահոտությամբ, որովհետև քաղաքականությունը չի բուրում վարդի պես: Շնորհակալություն իմ համեստ կարծիքը կարդալու համար: :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Chuk ջան, Լևոնի մտավոր կարողությունները ես միշտ եմ գովել ու միշտ էլ ասել եմ, որ ինքը էդ առումով շատ ու շատ զարգացած ա:
> Խոսքը դրանց ճիշտ կիրառելու մասին ա: Ժողովրդին ղեկավարելու համար մենակ ինտելլեկտը բավարար չի:
> Հենա Սերժը իրա մեղմ ասած ոչ փայլուն մտավոր կարողություններով նենց ա ղեկավարում, որ ոչ մեկ չի կարողանում ասի «աչքիդ վրա ունք կա»:
> Ելույթ ունենալը ու վերլուծականներ գրելը էս ժողովրդի հեչ պետքն էլ չի: Դրանով ոչ մեկի վիճակը չի լավանում:


Վազգ ջան, ես հո մեղավոր եմ, որ դու չես հասկանում, որ մենակ վերլուծականներ գրելը չի: ՀԱԿ-ն ակտիվ աշխատում ա, նույն Լևոնը ձեռքը պահել ա իրադարձութունների զարկերակի վրա: Անհրաժեշտ պահին էն քայլերն էլ կլինեն, որոնք դու կընկալես իբրև պայքար: Իսկ առայժմ խորքային պայքարն ու քաղաքականությունն ա գնում: ԿՆերես, որ չես հասկանում էդ, Վազգ ջան  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, եթե ուզում ես, որ թեման միայն լցված լինի Փաշինյանի ու Տեր-Պետրոսյանի վերլուծություններով ու ելույթներով, կարող ես բանալի դնել վրան ու լցնել այն դրանցով, բայց կարծում եմ, որ թեման քանի որ կոչվում է «Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան քաղաքական գործիչը», այլ ոչ թե «Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան քաղաքական գործչի գովաբանությունը», ուստի այստեղ պետք է լինեն թե դեմ, թե կողմ, թե անտարբեր կարծիքներ: Եթե գտնում ես, որ այդ կարծիքները բավարար հիմնավորում չունեն, պահանջիր այդ, բայց ոչ թե պահանջիր թեման չլցնել գարշահոտությամբ, որովհետև քաղաքականությունը չի բուրում վարդի պես: Շնորհակալություն իմ համեստ կարծիքը կարդալու համար:


Վանաձորցի, իսկ դու գիտե՞ս, թե քննարկում ի՞նչ է նշանակում:
Թե՞ կարծում ես, որ քննարկում նշանակում է «Լևոնը պուպուշ ա» կամ «Լևոնը ապուշ ա» տիպի անիմաստություններով գրառումների հոծ քանակություն: Ու այո՛, պահանջում եմ, որ նման գարշահոտ ու քննարկման տարր չպարունակող գրառումները չլինեն:

----------


## Elmo

> Վազգ ջան, ես հո մեղավոր եմ, որ դու չես հասկանում, որ մենակ վերլուծականներ գրելը չի: ՀԱԿ-ն ակտիվ աշխատում ա, նույն Լևոնը ձեռքը պահել ա իրադարձութունների զարկերակի վրա: Անհրաժեշտ պահին էն քայլերն էլ կլինեն, որոնք դու կընկալես իբրև պայքար: Իսկ առայժմ խորքային պայքարն ու քաղաքականությունն ա գնում: ԿՆերես, որ չես հասկանում էդ, Վազգ ջան


Լավ, ինձ՝ անհասկացողիս բացատրի էդ անտեր պայքարը ե՞րբ ա սկսելու գոնե մի քիչ, մի աննշան արդյունք տալ:
Ասենք չեմ ակնկալում տոտալ կարգերի փոփոխություն ու լրիվ եվրոպական չափանիշներով երկիր: Օրինակ ե՞րբ պայքարը կհանգի նրան, որ ասենք մարդուն փողոցում գնդակահարելը ու անպատիժ մնալը մեր երկրում վերանա:
Լևոնը դրա մասին հեռակա կանխատեսում արել ա՞:

----------


## Շինարար

> Վանաձորցի, իսկ դու գիտե՞ս, թե քննարկում ի՞նչ է նշանակում:
> Թե՞ կարծում ես, որ քննարկում նշանակում է «Լևոնը պուպուշ ա» կամ «Լևոնը ապուշ ա» տիպի անիմաստություններով գրառումների հոծ քանակություն: Ու այո՛, պահանջում եմ, որ նման գարշահոտ ու քննարկման տարր չպարունակող գրառումները չլինեն:


Այդ դեպքում ակումբում գրանցվելուց առաջ մարդիկ պետք է որոշակի քննություններ հանձնեին բանավիճելու ընդունակություններ կամ սեփական ընդունակությունների գնահատման կարողություն առարկայից: Բանականաբար ես գիտեմ քննարկում ինչ է նշանակում, ու ամեն թեմայում չեմ էլ մասնակցում: Որտեղ չկամ, չկամ… սակայն եթե նման քննություններ չեն հանձնում, ուրեմն ստիպված ես համակերպվել ամենատարաբնույթ բանավիճողների առկայության հետ, ըստ իս… Գրառումս թեմայից դուրս է, եթե ջնջես, չեմ նեղվի, ուղղակի չկարողացա կարծիքս չասել:

----------


## Chuk

> Լավ, ինձ՝ անհասկացողիս բացատրի էդ անտեր պայքարը ե՞րբ ա սկսելու գոնե մի քիչ, մի աննշան արդյունք տալ:
> Ասենք չեմ ակնկալում տոտալ կարգերի փոփոխություն ու լրիվ եվրոպական չափանիշներով երկիր: Օրինակ ե՞րբ պայքարը կհանգի նրան, որ ասենք մարդուն փողոցում գնդակահարելը ու անպատիժ մնալը մեր երկրում վերանա:
> Լևոնը դրա մասին հեռակա կանխատեսում արել ա՞:


10 տարուց, Վազգ ջան:

Փողոցում մարդուն սպանում էին նաև մինչև էս պայքարի ծնունդը (օրինակ՝ Պողոս Պողոսյան), միայն թե քո աչքերը նման բաների նկատմամբ բացվեց դրանից հետո: Ու սա պայքարի նկատելի արգասիքներից էր: Ավելացնելու ունեմ միայն մեկ բան. եթե պայքարի ներկայիս տեմպը չի բավարարում, ինքդ պայքար սկսիր կամ միացիր սրան: Խոստանում եմ, որ յուրաքանչյուր մարդու միանալը վերջնական արդյունքի հասնելու ժամանակն ավելի է կարճացնելու:

----------


## murmushka

> Լավ, ինձ՝ անհասկացողիս բացատրի էդ անտեր պայքարը ե՞րբ ա սկսելու գոնե մի քիչ, մի աննշան արդյունք տալ:
> Ասենք չեմ ակնկալում տոտալ կարգերի փոփոխություն ու լրիվ եվրոպական չափանիշներով երկիր: Օրինակ ե՞րբ պայքարը կհանգի նրան, որ ասենք մարդուն փողոցում գնդակահարելը ու անպատիժ մնալը մեր երկրում վերանա:
> Լևոնը դրա մասին հեռակա կանխատեսում արել ա՞:


երբ դու.. սպասելուց բացի, սկսես նաև գործել, երբ դու, սեփական եսը կողքի դնես ու ամեն ինչին նայես բոլորի կողմից, երբ դու..... կարող եմ շարունակել
Հ.Գ. դուն հավաքական կերպար է

----------

Chuk (14.11.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> երբ դու.. սպասելուց բացի, սկսես նաև գործել, երբ դու, սեփական եսը կողքի դնես ու ամեն ինչին նայես բոլորի կողմից, երբ դու..... կարող եմ շարունակել
> Հ.Գ. դուն հավաքական կերպար է


Չեմ մասնակցել, որովհետև Լևոնին չեմ վստահել ու ճիշտ եմ դուրս եկել: Ճակատով պատ քանդելը անիմաստ գործ եմ համարում:

----------


## murmushka

բայց համաձայն ես, որ մեկ ուրիշը քանդի այդ պատը, իսկ դու նայես ու օտգես բացված պատուհանից
հիանալի գաղափարախոսություն է, դե մեր ազգի կեսից ավելին էլ հենց դրան է սպասում, ուրիշի ձեռքերով շագանակ կրակի միջից հանել բոլորն են սիրում, իսկ սեփական գլխով մի փոքր գոնե աջ շարժել ու տեսնել դառը իրականությունը ... չէ, բա մենք էդ մարդիկն ենք, Լևոնն էլ............ մութ ու ցուրտ տարիները.... ու ...........

----------

Բիձա (16.11.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> *ԱՌԱՋԻՆ ՆԱԽԱԳԱՀԻ ԱՌԵՂԾՎԱԾԸ*
> 
> ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի` *նոյեմբերի 11-ին ունեցած ելույթից* հետո ներքաղաքական կյանքում ամենաշատը հնչող հարցերից մեկը հետեւյալն է. .....


Քանի-որ այս կարևոր գրառումը կորավ մի քանի էջ շարունակվող իմ գնահատմամբ անիմաստ «քննարկման» մեջ, ապա հիշեցնում եմ նրա գոյությունը: Սեղմելով մեջբերման մեջի «» նկարի վրա կարդացեք վերլուծությունն ամբողջովին:


հ.գ. Հարկ եմ համարում նշել, որ Վանաձորցուն հասեագրված գրառումը (որն արդեն ջնջվել է) նախատեսված էր ընդամենը Վանաձորցու աչքերը բացելու ու ցույց տալու համար, թե ինչու էի դեմ ծավալված «քննարկմանը», որպեսզի ռեալ իրեն վերաբերվող գրառման վրա տեսներ դրանց գարշահոտ լինելը: Միայն տեղեկացնեմ, որ նպատակիս հասել եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

> Փողոցում մարդուն սպանում էին նաև մինչև էս պայքարի ծնունդը (օրինակ՝ Պողոս Պողոսյան), միայն թե քո աչքերը նման բաների նկատմամբ բացվեց դրանից հետո


Պողոս Պողոսյանի մասին իմացել եմ առանց պայքարի: Լևոնի ղեկավարման տարիներին էլ շատ «Պողոս Պողոսյաններ» կաին: Մեկին աչքիս առաջ սպանեցին: Ոչինչ չի փոխվել:

----------


## Վիշապ

> երբ դու.. սպասելուց բացի, սկսես նաև գործել, երբ դու, սեփական եսը կողքի դնես ու ամեն ինչին նայես բոլորի կողմից, երբ դու..... կարող եմ շարունակել
> Հ.Գ. դուն հավաքական կերպար է


Իսկ առանց սեփական եսը կողքի դնելու չի լինի՞: Հետաքրքիր է հակառակ դեպքում ու՞մ սեփական եսի համար է այս բազարը:

----------


## Chuk

> Պողոս Պողոսյանի մասին իմացել եմ առանց պայքարի: Լևոնի ղեկավարման տարիներին էլ շատ «Պողոս Պողոսյաններ» կաին: Մեկին աչքիս առաջ սպանեցին: Ոչինչ չի փոխվել:


Պողոս Պողոսյանի ժամանակ ողջ հասարակությունը (տեղեկացվողները քիչ էին) այդ ամենը ընդունեցին ի գիտություն, չընդդիմացան: Այսօր այդօրինակ ցանկացած հարց արժանանում է ընդվզման ու էստեղ կարևոր չի, արդյունքը տեսանելի է քո համար, թե ոչ, որովհետև կարևորը պրոցեսի սկսումն էր, ինչը բարեհաջող արվել է, արվել է մինչև մարտի 1-ը, արվում է մարտի 1-ից հետո առ այսօր ու դեռ կարվի:

----------


## Elmo

> բայց համաձայն ես, որ մեկ ուրիշը քանդի այդ պատը, իսկ դու նայես ու օտգես բացված պատուհանից
> հիանալի գաղափարախոսություն է, դե մեր ազգի կեսից ավելին էլ հենց դրան է սպասում, ուրիշի ձեռքերով շագանակ կրակի միջից հանել բոլորն են սիրում, իսկ սեփական գլխով մի փոքր գոնե աջ շարժել ու տեսնել դառը իրականությունը ... չէ, բա մենք էդ մարդիկն ենք, Լևոնն էլ............ մութ ու ցուրտ տարիները.... ու ...........


Էդ պատը անձամբ ես շրջանցում եմ: Քանդելը ցանկալի ա, բայց ոչ ցանկացած մեթոդեվ: Երբ կզգամ ձեռքս քլունգ կա, էդ ժամանակ էլ կմիանամ քանդելու փորձ կատարողներին: Ճակատով քանդել ձեզ էլ չեմ խորհուրդ տալիս:

----------


## murmushka

> Իսկ առանց սեփական եսը կողքի դնելու չի լինի՞: Հետաքրքիր է հակառակ դեպքում ու՞մ սեփական եսի համար է այս բազարը:


Չէ Վիշապ ջան, չի լինում, ամեն մեկս էլ մեր սեփական ես-ը ունենք, բայց եթե շարունակենք մեր տան պատունահի վարագույրի հետևից նայել թե ինչ է կատարվում մեր իսկ սեփական երկրում , որ մենակ թե մեր Ես-ին բան չլինի, ոչնչի երբեք չենք հասնի, իշխանափոխությունը սկսեք հենց ինքներդ ձեզնից, մի հատ մի օր կանգնեք ու հասկացեք, որ ես երկրի տերչը դուք եք, ու էս երկիրը ձեզ մենակ բնակարան չի տալիս, ու եթե դուք չեք ստեղծում ուրեմն ոչ մեկի վրա էլ մի զայրացեք ու ոչ մեկից ոչինչ մի սպասեք

----------

Chuk (14.11.2009)

----------


## murmushka

> Էդ պատը անձամբ ես շրջանցում եմ:


ահա....... դե նորմալ օրինավոր , ժողովդրավարական երկրին էլ ընդամենը շրջանցում է մեզ

----------


## Chuk

> *ԱՌԱՋԻՆ ՆԱԽԱԳԱՀԻ ԱՌԵՂԾՎԱԾԸ*
> 
> ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի` *նոյեմբերի 11-ին ունեցած ելույթից* հետո ներքաղաքական կյանքում ամենաշատը հնչող հարցերից մեկը հետեւյալն է. .....


Քանի-որ էջը փոխվեց, ու այս կարևոր գրառումը նորից կորավ մի քանի էջ շարունակվող իմ գնահատմամբ անիմաստ «քննարկման» մեջ, ապա հիշեցնում եմ նրա գոյությունը: Սեղմելով մեջբերման մեջի «» նկարի վրա կարդացեք վերլուծությունն ամբողջովին:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Չէ Վիշապ ջան, չի լինում, ամեն մեկս էլ մեր սեփական ես-ը ունենք, բայց եթե շարունակենք մեր տան պատունահի վարագույրի հետևից նայել թե ինչ է կատարվում մեր իսկ սեփական երկրում , որ մենակ թե մեր Ես-ին բան չլինի, ոչնչի երբեք չենք հասնի, իշխանափոխությունը սկսեք հենց ինքներդ ձեզնից, մի հատ մի օր կանգնեք ու հասկացեք, որ ես երկրի տերչը դուք եք, ու էս երկիրը ձեզ մենակ բնակարան չի տալիս, ու եթե դուք չեք ստեղծում ուրեմն ոչ մեկի վրա էլ մի զայրացեք ու ոչ մեկից ոչինչ մի սպասեք


Արմին ջան, բայց ըտենց չի չէ՞… Ես լիքը մարդու գիտեմ, որ գնացել է ընտրություններին, մասնակցել է շուրջօրյա հանրահավաքներին, հետո մարտի մեկին գտնվել է Լուսավորչի վրա (ինքնաբուխ)… Էլ ի՞նչ պետք է անեին այդ մարդիկ, որ մի բան լիներ, եթե ժողովրդի թեկուզ վաթսուն տոկոսը էդպես լինեին, մենք Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կարիքը էլ չէինք ունենա… Բա ինչի՞ ունենք Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կարիքը, որ մեկ է, պիտի ինքներս մի բան մտածենք, կազմակերպենք…

----------


## Elmo

> Չէ Վիշապ ջան, չի լինում, ամեն մեկս էլ մեր սեփական ես-ը ունենք, բայց եթե շարունակենք մեր տան պատունահի վարագույրի հետևից նայել թե ինչ է կատարվում մեր իսկ սեփական երկրում , որ մենակ թե մեր Ես-ին բան չլինի, ոչնչի երբեք չենք հասնի, իշխանափոխությունը սկսեք հենց ինքներդ ձեզնից, մի հատ մի օր կանգնեք ու հասկացեք, որ ես երկրի տերչը դուք եք, ու էս երկիրը ձեզ մենակ բնակարան չի տալիս, ու եթե դուք չեք ստեղծում ուրեմն ոչ մեկի վրա էլ մի զայրացեք ու ոչ մեկից ոչինչ մի սպասեք


Մուրմուշ ջան ես չեմ ուզում ոչ երկրի տերը լինեմ, ոչ էլ եվրոստանդարտներ ունենամ:
Ես ուզում եմ իմ ընտանիքը բարեկեցիկ ապրի ու լինի պաշտպանված:
Էսօր պետությունը դա չի ապահովում, ես եմ ապահովում: Մեջից 2 կես եմ լինում, բայց ապահովում եմ: Համ կերակրում եմ, համ էլ պաշտպանում եմ:
Հիմա դուրս գամ միտինգ, ծեծեն հաշմանդամ սարքեն, դատեն, սպանեն, գործից հանեն ու գործ չտան, ընտանիքս մնա սոված, Լևոնն էլ գնա տուն ու վերլուծություն գրի թերթի մե՞ջ: Է հետո՞:

----------


## murmushka

ինքդ քո հարցին պատասխանեցիր , Վիշապ ջան, եթե.......... չկա բայց այդ եթե-ն ու քանի չի եղել այդ եթե-ն ուրեմն ժողովդրի հենց այդ մասը պիտի շարունակի պայքարը ու վերջ, այլ տարբերակ չկա
Հ.Գ. կլինի դա Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հետ, թե առանց նրա

----------


## Elmo

> Բա ինչի՞ ունենք Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կարիքը, որ մեկ է, պիտի ինքներս մի բան մտածենք, կազմակերպենք…


ինքը լավ վերուծություններ ա գրում թերթերում, ու էդ թերթը լավ ծախվում ա: Դու կարա՞ս տենց բան անես:

----------


## ministr

> Մուրմուշ ջան ես չեմ ուզում ոչ երկրի տերը լինեմ, ոչ էլ եվրոստանդարտներ ունենամ:
> Ես ուզում եմ իմ ընտանիքը բարեկեցիկ ապրի ու լինի պաշտպանված:
> Էսօր պետությունը դա չի ապահովում, ես եմ ապահովում: Մեջից 2 կես եմ լինում, բայց ապահովում եմ: Համ կերակրում եմ, համ էլ պաշտպանում եմ:
> Հիմա դուրս գամ միտինգ, ծեծեն հաշմանդամ սարքեն, դատեն, սպանեն, գործից հանեն ու գործ չտան, ընտանիքս մնա սոված, Լևոնն էլ գնա տուն ու վերլուծություն գրի թերթի մե՞ջ: Է հետո՞:


Հետո կդառնաս թերթ, որպես պայքարի մարտիկի օրինակ, հետո քեզ կմոռանան ու կմնաս դու ու քո պրոբլեմները: բա ինչ էիր կարծում?

----------


## murmushka

> Հիմա դուրս գամ միտինգ, ծեծեն հաշմանդամ սարքեն, դատեն, սպանեն, գործից հանեն ու գործ չտան, ընտանիքս մնա սոված, Լևոնն էլ գնա տուն ու վերլուծություն գրի թերթի մե՞ջ: Է հետո՞:


բա Էլմո ջան, բա ով դուրս գա՞ ով ծեծ ուտի՞ ով՞՞՞՞՞՞ մի հատ ինձ հայերեն բացատրեք, ով ինձ համար ծեծ ուտի ջարդվի, որ ես աշխատանք գտնեմ իմ ընտանիքին նորմալ ապահովեմ ու պաշտպանեմ
կասեք՞
ես էլ եմ ուզում էդ բանաձևը գտնել

----------


## ministr

Մուրմուշ ջան աշխատանք առանց ծեծ ուտելու էլ են գտնում... չէ?

----------


## Elmo

> բա Էլմո ջան, բա ով դուրս գա՞ ով ծեծ ուտի՞ ով՞՞՞՞՞՞ մի հատ ինձ հայերեն բացատրեք, ով ինձ համար ծեծ ուտի ջարդվի, որ ես աշխատանք գտնեմ իմ ընտանիքին նորմալ ապահովեմ ու պաշտպանեմ
> կասեք՞
> ես էլ եմ ուզում էդ բանաձևը գտնել


Հարցը սխալ ես տալիս:
Ո՞վ արեց, որ էս օրին հասանք:
ու կարդա պատասխանը, այսինքն թեմայի վերնագրը՝ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան քաղաքական գործիչը

----------


## murmushka

> Մուրմուշ ջան աշխատանք առանց ծեծ ուտելու էլ են գտնում... չէ?
> __________________


չէի կարծում ,որ պիտի բառացի ամեն ինչ հասկանաս ու կառչես բառերից, բայց այսուհետ հաշվի կառնեմ ՄԻՆԻՍՏՌ ջան

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հարցը սխալ ես տալիս:
> Ո՞վ արեց, որ էս օրին հասանք:
> ու կարդա պատասխանը, այսինքն թեմայի վերնագրը՝ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան քաղաքական գործիչը


98 թվից էդ մարդը ասպարեզում չկար, հանճարները չկարողացա՞ն ամեն ինչ ուղղել:

----------


## murmushka

իմ կողմից բանավեճը հայտարարում եմ ավարտված հուսով եմ ձեզ մխիթարելու բոլոր ձևերը արդեն գտել եք, մեղավորները գտնված են, ամեն ինչ լավ է.... 
ճիշտ էիր էլի ասում Չուկ ջան :Sad:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Մուրմուշ ջան ես չեմ ուզում ոչ երկրի տերը լինեմ, ոչ էլ եվրոստանդարտներ ունենամ:
> Ես ուզում եմ իմ ընտանիքը բարեկեցիկ ապրի ու լինի պաշտպանված:
> Էսօր պետությունը դա չի ապահովում, ես եմ ապահովում: Մեջից 2 կես եմ լինում, բայց ապահովում եմ: Համ կերակրում եմ, համ էլ պաշտպանում եմ:
> Հիմա դուրս գամ միտինգ, ծեծեն հաշմանդամ սարքեն, դատեն, սպանեն, գործից հանեն ու գործ չտան, ընտանիքս մնա սոված, Լևոնն էլ գնա տուն ու վերլուծություն գրի թերթի մե՞ջ: Է հետո՞:


Չէ Էլմ, այ էստեղ մի կարևոր բան բաց ես թողնում: Եթե դու հարց ունենաս պետական ապարատի հետ, հնարավոր բազմությունների երկու տարբերակ ունես՝ 1. միջնորդել, կաշառել, հանցակցել, ենթարկվել համակարգին, 2. ընդվզել, պահանջել, տեր կանգնել, ենթարկվել օրենքին: Համակարգը ընտրյալների համար է, իսկ օրենքը՝ բոլորի: 2-րդ կետով առաջնորդվող քաղաքացիները կարող են միավորվել ու միասնական գործել, հանուն իրենք ընտանիքների ու երեխաների: Մեկ մեկ էլ հնարավոր է զոհվեն:

----------


## Elmo

> 98 թվից էդ մարդը ասպարեզում չկար, հանճարները չկարողացա՞ն ամեն ինչ ուղղել:


Ինքը էդ մեքենան խոդ տվեց, հունի մեջ դրեց ու հեռացավ: Հիմա էլ եկավ մի հատ ասեց «կեներեք» ու ամեն ինչ մոռացվե՞ց:
Ես չեմ ներում:

----------

Շինարար (14.11.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> *ԱՌԱՋԻՆ ՆԱԽԱԳԱՀԻ ԱՌԵՂԾՎԱԾԸ*
> 
> ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի` *նոյեմբերի 11-ին ունեցած ելույթից* հետո ներքաղաքական կյանքում ամենաշատը հնչող հարցերից մեկը հետեւյալն է. .....


Քանի-որ էջը փոխվեց, ու այս կարևոր գրառումը նորից կորավ մի քանի էջ շարունակվող իմ գնահատմամբ անիմաստ (ու նաև իմ բնորոշմամբ դատարկ) «քննարկման» մեջ, ապա հիշեցնում եմ նրա գոյությունը: Սեղմելով մեջբերման մեջի «» նկարի վրա կարդացեք վերլուծությունն ամբողջովին:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ինքը էդ մեքենան խոդ տվեց, հունի մեջ դրեց ու հեռացավ: Հիմա էլ եկավ մի հատ ասեց «կեներեք» ու ամեն ինչ մոռացվե՞ց:
> Ես չեմ ներում:


Չէ, չի մոռացվել, բայց եթե գետում խեղդվելիս լինես, օձից էլ կբռնվես... միայն թե փրկվես:

----------


## Elmo

> Չէ Էլմ, այ էստեղ մի կարևոր բան բաց ես թողնում: Եթե դու հարց ունենաս պետական ապարատի հետ, հնարավոր բազմությունների երկու տարբերակ ունես՝ 1. միջնորդել, կաշառել, հանցակցել, ենթարկվել համակարգին, 2. ընդվզել, պահանջել, տեր կանգնել, ենթարկվել օրենքին: Համակարգը ընտրյալների համար է, իսկ օրենքը՝ բոլորի: 2-րդ կետով առաջնորդվող քաղաքացիները կարող են միավորվել ու միասնական գործել, հանուն իրենք ընտանիքների ու երեխաների: Մեկ մեկ էլ հնարավոր է զոհվեն:


Ընդհանուր առմամբ համաձայն եմ:
Օրինակ ես ուրիշ տարբերակ եմ ընտրել: Իմ աշխատանքին մնալ ու չմիջամտել ոչ մի պայթյունավտանգ հարցերի: Ոչ մեկին չվնասել, ոչ մեկից չվնասվել: Կոպիտ ասած քիթս չխոթել էնպիսի տեղեր, որտեղից որ վատ հոտ է գելիս:

Իսկ 2-րդ կետին կանցնեմ միայն վստահ լինելով որ ապարդյուն չեմ զոհվի: Որ իմանամ իմ զոհվելուց հետո բոլոր կենդանի մնացածները արդեն լավ կապրեն՝ կանեմ: Բայց սա էդ դեպքը չի, Լևոնն էլ էդ առաջնորդը չի:

----------


## Norton

> Ես չեմ ներում:


Ես էլ չեմ ներում, մինչև չուղղի ներել չկա :Wink:

----------


## Kuk

> Մուրմուշ ջան ես չեմ ուզում ոչ երկրի տերը լինեմ, ոչ էլ եվրոստանդարտներ ունենամ:
> Ես ուզում եմ իմ ընտանիքը բարեկեցիկ ապրի ու լինի պաշտպանված:
> Էսօր պետությունը դա չի ապահովում, ես եմ ապահովում: Մեջից 2 կես եմ լինում, բայց ապահովում եմ: Համ կերակրում եմ, համ էլ պաշտպանում եմ:
> Հիմա դուրս գամ միտինգ, ծեծեն հաշմանդամ սարքեն, դատեն, սպանեն, գործից հանեն ու գործ չտան, ընտանիքս մնա սոված, Լևոնն էլ գնա տուն ու վերլուծություն գրի թերթի մե՞ջ: Է հետո՞:


Ճիշտ ես ասում, Վազգ ջան: Արի սահմանադրություն կոչված զիզի-բիզի գիրքն էլ տանք Լևոնի ձեռը ու ասենք թող ստեղից մ հատ սի՜րուն հեռանա: Ի՞նչ երկրի տեր, ինչ բան, մենք չենք ուզում երկրի երը լինել, ինչպես սահմանադրության նման հիմար գրքում ա գրված, մենք չենք ուզում նախագահ ընտրել, ինչպես էդ անտերությունում ա գրված, մենք չենք ուզում ոչինչ որոշել այս երկրում, մենք ստեղ գոյատևում ենք միայն. սոված չեմ, հագս շորեր կան: Ոնց ուզում են թող վարեն ներքին ու արտաքին քաղաքականությունը, ուզում են թող Ղարաբաղը տան, ուզում են թող Երևանը տան, ուզում են թող Գյումրին տան, մեր ի՞նչ գործ, իրանք են երկրի տերը, իրանք են որոշողը, ոնց ուզում են թող որոշեն: Ուզում են հացի կիլոն 1000 դրամ ծախեն, թող ծախեն, մենք օրուգիշեր կաշխատենք  կիլոն 1000 դրամով հաց կառնենք, գոյատևենք, կուզեն շաքարավազի կիլոն 500 դրամ սարքել, հարց չկա, թեյը իքիչ անհամ կխմենք, տենց էլ ա համով, ուզում են բենզինը 400 դրամով վաճառեն, մե՞զ ինչ, մեկա մենք միշտ 1000 դրամի ենք լցնում, ուզում են հեռախոսները 100 դոլարով առնեն, բերեն ստեղ մեզ վրա 200-ով ծախեն, մեզ էլ չեն թողնի, որ մենք գնանք 100-ով առնենք բերենք օգտագործենք, ի՞նչ ա եղել որ, մենք էլ մեջտեղից կկիսվենք, երկու կես եղած կաշխատենք, որ 200-ով առնենք, որտև երկրի տերերն են տենց ուզում:

----------


## Chuk

> Ինքը էդ մեքենան խոդ տվեց, հունի մեջ դրեց ու հեռացավ: Հիմա էլ եկավ մի հատ ասեց «կեներեք» ու ամեն ինչ մոռացվե՞ց:
> Ես չեմ ներում:


Էլմո ջան, իսկ ու՞մ ես ներում, Տիգրան Սարգսյանին:
Իսկ ես օրինակ պատրաստ եմ ներել Տիգրանին, եթե ինքն ունակ լինի էս ամեն ինչի դեմն առնելու: Ավելին, իրա հետևից կգնամ  :Wink: 

Սա ասում եմ, չանդրադառնելով թե որքանով եմ համաձայն պնդումներիդ:

----------


## Elmo

> Չէ, չի մոռացվել, բայց եթե գետում խեղդվելիս լինես, օձից էլ կբռնվես... միայն թե փրկվես:


Ես դեռ չեմ խեխդվում: Ու ոնց տեսնում եմ շատերը չեն խեխդվում: Եթե համատարած խեխդվողներ լինեին, գործը գլուխ կգար: Սերշի միտինգներին զոռով թե ոչ զոռով եկած մարդիկ ոնց որ էդքան էլ խեխդվող չեն: Հանուն ինչ-որ բանի էդ մարդիկ եկել էին չէ՞: Էդ ինչ-որ բանը հենց իրենց աշխատանքն ա, որով ընտանիք են կերակրում:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ընդհանուր առմամբ համաձայն եմ:
> Օրինակ ես ուրիշ տարբերակ եմ ընտրել: Իմ աշխատանքին մնալ ու չմիջամտել ոչ մի պայթյունավտանգ հարցերի: Ոչ մեկին չվնասել, ոչ մեկից չվնասվել: Կոպիտ ասած քիթս չխոթել էնպիսի տեղեր, որտեղից որ վատ հոտ է գելիս:
> 
> Իսկ 2-րդ կետին կանցնեմ միայն վստահ լինելով որ ապարդյուն չեմ զոհվի: Որ իմանամ իմ զոհվելուց հետո բոլոր կենդանի մնացածները արդեն լավ կապրեն՝ կանեմ: Բայց սա էդ դեպքը չի, Լևոնն էլ էդ առաջնորդը չի:


Էլմ, իսկ ընտանիքիդ եկամուտների կեսը կտա՞ս ռեժիմին, որ պետք լինի: Դե որ շատ ուզեն: Ի՞նչ պիտի անես: Իմիջայլոց հիմա ահագին էլ տալիս ես արհեստականորեն թանկացրած ապրանքների ու  հարկերի տեսքով, որոնց դիմաց պետությունը քեզ ոչ մի բանով չի փոխհատուցում: Ավելի ճիշտ՝ մեծ մասը լափվում է:

----------


## Elmo

> Էլմո ջան, իսկ ու՞մ ես ներում, Տիգրան Սարգսյանին:
> Իսկ ես օրինակ պատրաստ եմ ներել Տիգրանին, եթե ինքն ունակ լինի էս ամեն ինչի դեմն առնելու: Ավելին, իրա հետևից կգնամ 
> 
> Սա ասում եմ, չանդրադառնելով թե որքանով եմ համաձայն պնդումներիդ:


Եթե Լևոնը կոնկրետ, խելքին մոտիկ ու ինձ *մատչելի* բան ասի, իրան էլ կներենմ: «Ինձ»-ը  Մուրմուշի ասած տիպաժն ա:
Դուրս ա գալիս մեծամասամբ քաղաքականությունից ու «վերին գախափարներից» ոչինչ չհասկացող ժողովրդի առաջ ելույթ ունենալու ու լոլո ա կարդում: Ռեալ թող ասի ի՞նչ ա պետք անել ու ե՞րբ կսկսենք լավ ապրել: Ու էնպես պետք ա ասի, որ իմ կարճ ուղեղը մտնի, որովհետև ես իրա վերլուծություններից բան էլ չեմ հասկանում:
Հասաակ գեղացի մարդ եմ, եկել եմ միտինգ, որ ինչ-որ բան անեմ, բոլորի համար լավ լինի: 
Ժողովրդին էդ ա պետք:

----------

Վիշապ (15.11.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Էլմ, իսկ ընտանիքիդ եկամուտների կեսը կտա՞ս ռեժիմին, որ պետք լինի: Դե որ շատ ուզեն: Ի՞նչ պիտի անես: Իմիջայլոց հիմա ահագին էլ տալիս ես արհեստականորեն թանկացրած ապրանքների ու  հարկերի տեսքով, որոնց դիմաց պետությունը քեզ ոչ մի բանով չի փոխհատուցում: Ավելի ճիշտ՝ մեծ մասը լափվում է:


Հա, կարգին հարկեր եմ վճարում, բայց քանի մնացած գումարը ինձ բավարարում ա հարևանիցս լավ ապրել ու գոնե առաջին անհրաժեշտության ապրանքները ձեռք բերել, ես տեղիցս չեմ շարժվի:
Պետք ա էնքան նեղ լինեմ, որ թքած ունենամ ամեն ինչի վրա:

----------


## Kuk

> Ես դեռ չեմ խեխդվում: Ու ոնց տեսնում եմ շատերը չեն խեխդվում: Եթե համատարած խեխդվողներ լինեին, գործը գլուխ կգար: Սերշի միտինգներին զոռով թե ոչ զոռով եկած մարդիկ ոնց որ էդքան էլ խեխդվող չեն: Հանուն ինչ-որ բանի էդ մարդիկ եկել էին չէ՞: Էդ ինչ-որ բանը հենց իրենց աշխատանքն ա, որով ընտանիք են կերակրում:


Էլի ճիշտ ես ասում. օրինակ՝ ուսուցչուհու աշխատանքային պայմանագրի մեջ կետ կա, որ նա պետք է ներկա լինի իշխանությունների կազմակերպած զանգվածային միջոցառումներին, եթե լինի ման հրաման: Աշխատանքային պայմանագիրը համարվում է խախտված, երբ կողմերից մեկը չի կատարում պայմանագրով սահմանված պարտավորությունները, տվյալ դեպքում, եթե ուսոցչուհին, ունենալով նման հրաման, չներկայանա իշխանությունների կողմից կազմակերպված զանգվածային միջոցառմանը, կզրկվի աշխատանքից: Ամեն ինչ ճիշտ է և օրինաչափ:
Ծիծաղս գալիս ա օրինակների վրա, գոնե նենց օրինակներ բերեք, որ ձեր ասածների տրամաբանությանը չհակասի:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հա, կարգին հարկեր եմ վճարում, բայց քանի մնացած գումարը ինձ բավարարում ա հարևանիցս լավ ապրել ու գոնե առաջին անհրաժեշտության ապրանքները ձեռք բերել, ես տեղիցս չեմ շարժվի:
> Պետք ա էնքան նեղ լինեմ, որ թքած ունենամ ամեն ինչի վրա:


Էլմ, նիուժե՞լի չափանիշը հարևանից լավ ապրելն ա: Ախր քեզ քցում են: :Xeloq:

----------


## ministr

> Եթե Լևոնը կոնկրետ, խելքին մոտիկ ու ինձ *մատչելի* բան ասի, իրան էլ կներենմ: «Ինձ»-ը  Մուրմուշի ասած տիպաժն ա:
> Դուրս ա գալիս մեծամասամբ քաղաքականությունից ու «վերին գախափարներից» ոչինչ չհասկացող ժողովրդի առաջ ելույթ ունենալու ու լոլո ա կարդում: Ռեալ թող ասի ի՞նչ ա պետք անել ու ե՞րբ կսկսենք լավ ապրել: Ու էնպես պետք ա ասի, որ իմ կարճ ուղեղը մտնի, որովհետև ես իրա վերլուծություններից բան էլ չեմ հասկանում:
> Հասաակ գեղացի մարդ եմ, եկել եմ միտինգ, որ ինչ-որ բան անեմ, բոլորի համար լավ լինի: 
> Ժողովրդին էդ ա պետք:



Դա կոչվումա "Ուր բանքն սպառին, եւ գործքն թագաւորեն"... 

Բայց "բանք"-ից էն կողմ ոչ մի բան չենք տեսնում ` հասարակ մահկանացուներս:

----------


## Elmo

> Էլմ, նիուժե՞լի չափանիշը հարևանից լավ ապրելն ա: Ախր քեզ քցում են:


Հանուն ընտանիքի պետք ա լինում հարմարվել տենց մտքերի հետ:
Բա որ որպես միտինգավոր գործից դուրս շպրտե՞ն ու մնամ անգործ: Բա որ էլ ուրիշ տեղ չընդունեն գործի՞: Էդ ավելի սարսափելի ա , քան բարձր հարկեր վճարելը:
Չնայած ԱՄՆ-ում ավելի բարձր հարկեր էլ կան: Էդքան էլ սարսափելի չի ստեղի վիճակը: Համենայն դեպս ես կարողանում եմ նորմալ ապրել:

----------


## Norton

> Եթե Լևոնը կոնկրետ, խելքին մոտիկ ու ինձ մատչելի բան ասի, իրան էլ կներենմ: «Ինձ»-ը Մուրմուշի ասած տիպաժն ա:
> Դուրս ա գալիս մեծամասամբ քաղաքականությունից ու «վերին գախափարներից» ոչինչ չհասկացող ժողովրդի առաջ ելույթ ունենալու ու լոլո ա կարդում: Ռեալ թող ասի ի՞նչ ա պետք անել ու ե՞րբ կսկսենք լավ ապրել: Ու էնպես պետք ա ասի, որ իմ կարճ ուղեղը մտնի, որովհետև ես իրա վերլուծություններից բան էլ չեմ հասկանում:
> Հասաակ գեղացի մարդ եմ, եկել եմ միտինգ, որ ինչ-որ բան անեմ, բոլորի համար լավ լինի:


Վազգ ջան առաջին մարդ էս, որ ասումա Լևոնի ելույթները չի հասկանում: Այնպիսի պարզ շարադրանքով ա ասում, որ պարտադիր չի շատ մեծ վերլուծական ընդունակություններ ունենալ, որպեսզի հասկանալի լինի:
Իսկ լավ ապրելու բանաձև կա, դա օրինական պետություն ստեղծելնա՝օրինական իշխանությամբ, ով կընտրվի ժողովրդի քվեով ու ժողովրդի անունից և ըստ այդմ կգա ոչ թե  որպես որևէ կլանային համակարգի շահերի պաշտպան , այլ ժողովրդի:

----------

Kuk (15.11.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Հա, կարգին հարկեր եմ վճարում, բայց քանի մնացած գումարը ինձ բավարարում ա հարևանիցս լավ ապրել ու գոնե առաջին անհրաժեշտության ապրանքները ձեռք բերել, ես տեղիցս չեմ շարժվի:
> Պետք ա էնքան նեղ լինեմ, որ թքած ունենամ ամեն ինչի վրա:


Փաստորեն հացի կիլոն 1000 դրամից պետքա դարձնեն 1500, որ դու տեղիցդ շարժվե՞ս: 
Կամ պետքա քեզնից ամիսը օրինակ՝ 100 դոլար ապօրինի վերցնելու փոխարեն վերցնեն 150 դոլար, որ տեղիցդ շարժվե՞ս:
Վազգ, որ ոտքդ տրորում են, միքիչ ցավում ա, կարան ներողություն չխնդրեն, բայց եթե նենց տրորեն, որ շատ ցավա, էդ ժամանակ նոր պետքա ներողություն խնդրե՞ն:

----------

Հայկօ (15.11.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես դեռ չեմ խեխդվում: Ու ոնց տեսնում եմ շատերը չեն խեխդվում: Եթե համատարած խեխդվողներ լինեին, գործը գլուխ կգար: Սերշի միտինգներին զոռով թե ոչ զոռով եկած մարդիկ ոնց որ էդքան էլ խեխդվող չեն: Հանուն ինչ-որ բանի էդ մարդիկ եկել էին չէ՞: Էդ ինչ-որ բանը հենց իրենց աշխատանքն ա, որով ընտանիք են կերակրում:


Ուրեմն ես էնտեղ էի աշխատանքի համա՞ր. ես ընտանիք եմ կերակրու՞մ: Ես էնտեղ էի, որովհետև էս երկիրը վաղուց արդեն երկիր չի, մարդաբնակ տարածություն ա, իսկ ես չեմ պատրաստվում համակերպվել էս իրողության հետ: Ես ինչո՞վ եմ պակաս յանկիներից, որ պիտի ազատ, զարգացած երկրում ապրեն, լինեն պաշտպանված, դեռ սխալվելու դեպքում էլ իրենց կառավարության շենքը հողին հավասարեցնեն, իսկ իշխանությունն էլ դեռ ներողություն խնդրի:

Հայի գիծ ա. մինչև դանակը ոսկորին չի հասնում կամ ավելի ճիշտ՝ գրպանին չի կպնում, տեղից չի շարժվում:

----------

Norton (15.11.2009), Sagittarius (15.11.2009), Հայկօ (15.11.2009), Վիշապ (15.11.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Հանուն ընտանիքի պետք ա լինում հարմարվել տենց մտքերի հետ:
> Բա որ որպես միտինգավոր գործից դուրս շպրտե՞ն ու մնամ անգործ: Բա որ էլ ուրիշ տեղ չընդունեն գործի՞: Էդ ավելի սարսափելի ա , քան բարձր հարկեր վճարելը:
> Չնայած ԱՄՆ-ում ավելի բարձր հարկեր էլ կան: Էդքան էլ սարսափելի չի ստեղի վիճակը: Համենայն դեպս ես կարողանում եմ նորմալ ապրել:


Իսկ ԱՄՆ-ում ավելի ցածր աշխատավարձեր կա՞ն, քան ստեղ են:

----------


## Elmo

> Փաստորեն հացի կիլոն 1000 դրամից պետքա դարձնեն 1500, որ դու տեղիցդ շարժվե՞ս: 
> Կամ պետքա քեզնից ամիսը օրինակ՝ 100 դոլար ապօրինի վերցնելու փոխարեն վերցնեն 150 դոլար, որ տեղիցդ շարժվե՞ս:
> Վազգ, որ ոտքդ տրորում են, միքիչ ցավում ա, կարան ներողություն չխնդրեն, բայց եթե նենց տրորեն, որ շատ ցավա, էդ ժամանակ նոր պետքա ներողություն խնդրե՞ն:


Իհարկե տենց ա:

Կուկ ջան որ հացի կիլոն 1000 դառավ մենակ ես չեմ տեղից շարժվելու: Հենց դրա համար էլ չի դառնում:

----------


## Elmo

> Վազգ ջան առաջին մարդ էս, որ ասումա Լևոնի ելույթները չի հասկանում:


Գրել եմ «տիպաժ» ա: Լևոնի միտինգին  անտառաճանաչ մարդիկ էլ կարող են լինել Անդո ջան: Հասարակ ժողովրդին հասանելի ծրագրով պետք ա հանդես գա:

----------

Վիշապ (15.11.2009)

----------


## Norton

> Հա, կարգին հարկեր եմ վճարում, բայց քանի մնացած գումարը ինձ բավարարում ա հարևանիցս լավ ապրել ու գոնե առաջին անհրաժեշտության ապրանքները ձեռք բերել, ես տեղիցս չեմ շարժվի:
> Պետք ա էնքան նեղ լինեմ, որ թքած ունենամ ամեն ինչի վրա:


Վազգ ջան, դրան գնա, մենք էլ շատերից լավ ենք ապրում, բավական մեծ հարկեր վճարում, բայց երկրի վիճակի վրա թքած չունեմ ու դա, ըստ իս, սխալ դիրքորոշումա`մինչև դանակը ոսկորին չհասնի:
Հասնելուց հետո արդեն ուշ կլինի:

----------

Ambrosine (15.11.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հանուն ընտանիքի պետք ա լինում հարմարվել տենց մտքերի հետ:
> Բա որ որպես միտինգավոր գործից դուրս շպրտե՞ն ու մնամ անգործ: Բա որ էլ ուրիշ տեղ չընդունեն գործի՞: Էդ ավելի սարսափելի ա , քան բարձր հարկեր վճարելը:
> Չնայած ԱՄՆ-ում ավելի բարձր հարկեր էլ կան: Էդքան էլ սարսափելի չի ստեղի վիճակը: Համենայն դեպս ես կարողանում եմ նորմալ ապրել:


Ո՞նց թե հանուն ընտանիքի: Փաստորեն մեկը հանուն իր ընտանիքի կարող է քցել մյուսին, իսկ այդ մյուսը հանուն իր ընտանիքի պարտավոր է հարմարվե՞լ: Ա՛յ քեզ կրակ: Իսկ օրերից մի օր գուցե ստիված լինենք ինտիմ ծառայություններ տալ, Էլմ, որ մեզ գործից չհանեն ու դուրս չշպրտեն ԲՏ-քը: Անձամբ ես կգերադասեմ բաժանվել ընտանիքիցս, տրաքացնել բոլոր այդ գործից դուրս շպրտոցներին ու խիղճս հանգիստ մեռնել: Լավ է թողնել ազատ այրի, քան թե ստրկության մեջ լինել ընտանիքի տեր:

----------

Kuk (15.11.2009), Sagittarius (15.11.2009), Հայկօ (15.11.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Վազգ ջան, դրան գնա, մենք էլ շատերից լավ ենք ապրում, բավական մեծ հարկեր վճարում, բայց երկրի վիճակի վրա թքած չունեմ ու դա, ըստ իս, սխալ դիրքորոշումա:


Էս երկիրը վերջին ստադիայի սիֆիլիսով ա վարակված: Քո առաջարկած դեղը դրան դարման չի անի: Էս էդ եմ ասում: Ես էլ անտարբեր չեմ, ձեռս ճար չկա: Լևոնին էլ ճար չեմ համարում:
Այ մենակ դրանում ա իմ ու քո տարբերությունը: 
Թե չէ ընդհանուր առմամբ ոչ ես եմ երկիրը քիչ սիրում, ոչ էլ դու՝ ինձնից շատ:

----------

Բիձա (16.11.2009)

----------


## Երվանդ

Ժող ամեն մեկը ինչ որ բան անելիս պետք է հաշվարկի ինչ ա կորցնելու ու ինչ շահելու, Վազգենի դեպքում դրանք անհամատեղելի են, իրա *մաքս* շահումը կլինի ժողովրդավարություն ու էտ տիպի բաներ, այսինքն ոչ մի նյութական մոտիկ ապագայում, իսկ կորցնում ա աշխատանքը ենթադրենք, իսկ քանի որ էտ մարդը ընտանիքի միակ կերակրողն ա, պարզ է ու հասկանալի որ ոչ մի դեպքում չի գնա ռիսկի, եթե նույնիսկ ռեալ շանս ունենա որ իր ռիսկը արդյունք ա տալու, Վազգենի նման մարդիկ շատ են:

----------

Elmo (15.11.2009), Norton (15.11.2009), Բիձա (16.11.2009)

----------


## Երվանդ

Օրինակ՝ ենթադրենք դու կռիվ ես անում, ու դեմդ կանգնած են 10 հոգի, պարզ բան ա որ կփախնես, հո չես կանգնելու անիմաստ ծեծ ուտես, բայց եթե ասենք քույրդ կամ մերդ հետդ լինեն պարզ բան ա որ մինչև վերջ կպայքարես, Վազգի դեպքում հլա որ իրա վիճակը տենց օրհասական չի որ սաղ մոռանա ու գժված կռիվ տա:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ժող ամեն մեկը ինչ որ բան անելիս պետք է հաշվարկի ինչ ա կորցնելու ու ինչ շահելու, Վազգենի դեպքում դրանք անհամատեղելի են, իրա *մաքս* շահումը կլինի ժողովրդավարություն ու էտ տիպի բաներ, այսինքն ոչ մի նյութական մոտիկ ապագայում, իսկ կորցնում ա աշխատանքը ենթադրենք, իսկ քանի որ էտ մարդը ընտանիքի միակ կերակրողն ա, պարզ է ու հասկանալի որ ոչ մի դեպքում չի գնա ռիսկի, եթե նույնիսկ ռեալ շանս ունենա որ իր ռիսկը արդյունք ա տալու, Վազգենի նման մարդիկ շատ են:


Դե սկզբունքորեն նման մարդիկ պիտի վստահ լինեն հաղթանակի մեջ, իմանան ինչի համար են պայքարում, ինչ են շահելու: Էլմոն ինձ թվում է ճիշտ է ասում, որ այնքան էլ պարզ չի այդ ամենը, չնայած ոմանք ասում են, թե Լևոնի ելույթներում ամեն ինչ պարզ գրված է: Օրինակ ինձ համար էլ պարզ չի:

----------


## Elmo

> Ժող ամեն մեկը ինչ որ բան անելիս պետք է հաշվարկի ինչ ա կորցնելու ու ինչ շահելու, Վազգենի դեպքում դրանք անհամատեղելի են, իրա *մաքս* շահումը կլինի ժողովրդավարություն ու էտ տիպի բաներ, այսինքն ոչ մի նյութական մոտիկ ապագայում, իսկ կորցնում ա աշխատանքը ենթադրենք, իսկ քանի որ էտ մարդը ընտանիքի միակ կերակրողն ա, պարզ է ու հասկանալի որ ոչ մի դեպքում չի գնա ռիսկի, եթե նույնիսկ ռեալ շանս ունենա որ իր ռիսկը արդյունք ա տալու, Վազգենի նման մարդիկ շատ են:


Ու ավելացնեմ, որ կարող ա աղջիկս համաձայն չի, որ ես գնամ միտինգի ու ինքը սոված մնա: Էլի մենակ ես տուժեի, կասեի հա, ջահնամ կարելի ա փորձել:

----------


## Elmo

> Դե սկզբունքորեն նման մարդիկ պիտի վստահ լինեն հաղթանակի մեջ, իմանան ինչի համար են պայքարում, ինչ են շահելու: Էլմոն ինձ թվում է ճիշտ է ասում, որ այնքան էլ պարզ չի այդ ամենը, չնայած ոմանք ասում են, թե Լևոնի ելույթներում ամեն ինչ պարզ գրված է: Օրինակ ինձ համար էլ պարզ չի:


Վիշապ ջան շահը հալա ջահնամ: Գոնե վստահ լինեմ որ չեմ կորցնելու, էլի կգնամ:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Դե սկզբունքորեն նման մարդիկ պիտի վստահ լինեն հաղթանակի մեջ, իմանան ինչի համար են պայքարում, ինչ են շահելու: Էլմոն ինձ թվում է ճիշտ է ասում, որ այնքան էլ պարզ չի այդ ամենը, չնայած ոմանք ասում են, թե Լևոնի ելույթներում ամեն ինչ պարզ գրված է: Օրինակ ինձ համար էլ պարզ չի:


Բնականաբար, եթե ես ռեալ ինչ որ բան եմ զոհաբերելու պետք ա գոնե համոզմունք ունենամ որ էտ զոհաբերության արդյունքում ինչ որ փոփոխություն կլինի, որպեսզի համոզված լինեմ պետք ա ռեալ ծրագիր՝ ոնց ենք հասնելու արդյունքի ու  որ ասենք հավանական նպատակին հասնելուց հետո ինչ ռեալ փոփոխություններ են լինելու:

----------

Elmo (15.11.2009), Վիշապ (15.11.2009)

----------


## Norton

Վազգ, քեզ ոչ մեկ չի ասում ասենք հանրահավաք գնա, բայց սենց իրականությունից կտրված վերլուծություններ անելն էլ մի բան չի:

----------


## Kuk

> Ժող ամեն մեկը ինչ որ բան անելիս պետք է հաշվարկի ինչ ա կորցնելու ու ինչ շահելու, Վազգենի դեպքում դրանք անհամատեղելի են, իրա *մաքս* շահումը կլինի ժողովրդավարություն ու էտ տիպի բաներ, այսինքն ոչ մի նյութական մոտիկ ապագայում, իսկ կորցնում ա աշխատանքը ենթադրենք, իսկ քանի որ էտ մարդը ընտանիքի միակ կերակրողն ա, պարզ է ու հասկանալի որ ոչ մի դեպքում չի գնա ռիսկի, եթե նույնիսկ ռեալ շանս ունենա որ իր ռիսկը արդյունք ա տալու, Վազգենի նման մարդիկ շատ են:


Էն երկրները, որ էսօր օրենք ունեն, ժողովուրդն ա երկրի տերը, որ աշխատանք կա, որ ժողովուրդը սոված չի, գործազուրկ չի, տնտեսությւոն կա, մենաշնորհներով չեն սնանկացնում փոքր ու միջին բիզնեսը, որ շարքային քաղաքացին կարողանում ա փոքր ու միջին բիզնեսով վաստակի և այլն.. էս երկրներն անցել են էս ճանապարհով, դիմել են էդ ռիսկին, որ դարձել են պետություն: սիկ մենք դա չենք ուզում անել, մենք սենց գոյատևում ենք, հենց պահը գալիս ա, որ էլ հնարավոր չի գոյատևել, գնում ենք էդ երկրներում ենք ապրում՝ ոռանալով հայրենիքում ապրելու մասին, կամ էլ տնից մեկն ա գնում, աշխատում փող ա ուղարկում, որ ընտանիքը ապրի, մեկ էլ Վազգենի ասած էն լավ գործիչ տիգրան սարգսյանի թեթև ձեռքն իր տիրոջ հրամանը կատարելով՝ դրամի ինքնարժեքը բարձրացնում ա ու էդ դրսից եկացող փողերի կեսն իրանով ա անում: Այս սենց էդ ռիսկին չգնալու համար փախնում ենք հայրենիքից, հետո երբ լավ կդատարկվվի տարածքը մեզ նման վախկոտներից, ռիսկով ժողովուրդներն իրանցով կանեն տարածքը, ու սա էլ կսարքեն նորմալ պետություն: Վախկոտ ենք, բայց իրանց խանգարում ենք դա հիմա անելու համար, որտև ինչքան էլ վախկոտ լինենք, մի բան կա մեջներս, որ եթե գան մեր տները վառելու, փախնելու տեղ չունենանք, որտև ընտանիք կա հետներս, դանակը հասնում ա ոսկոռին, տեղներիցս շարժվելու ենք, ստիպված կռիվ ենք տալու, էդ արդեն խոչընդոտ ա: 
Փաստորեն էդ նորմալ պետությունների ժողովուրդները հիմար են, որ ռիսկի են գնացել ու հեղափոխություն են արել, պետություն են դարձել, մենք էլ շուստրի ենք, գնում իրանց սարքած պետության տարածքում ապրում ենք, օգտվում ենք բարիքներից:

----------

Ambrosine (15.11.2009)

----------


## Երվանդ

Ու ստացվում ա փակ շղթա, որպեսզի ընդիմությունը շանս ունենա արդյունքի հասնելու՝ պետք ա մարդկանց ինչ որ զանգված, ինչքան մեծ էնքան լավ, որպեսզի էտ մարդիկ հավաքվեն պետք ա ռեալ ծրագիր, բայց սենց ասելը հեշտ ա, մեկը ես չեմ պատկերացնում հիմա ինչ պիտի առաջարկի ընդիմությունը որ մարդիկ էլի սկսեն շատանալ, իսկ որ առաջ սխալներ եղել են էտ փաստ ա, եթե սխալներ չլինեին հիմա սենց տխուր վիճակ չէր լինի, մի գուցե և արվել ա մաքսիմալը ու շանս չուներ ընդիմությունը :Think: , չեմ կարծում:

----------


## Chuk

> Եթե Լևոնը կոնկրետ, խելքին մոտիկ ու ինձ *մատչելի* բան ասի, իրան էլ կներենմ: «Ինձ»-ը  Մուրմուշի ասած տիպաժն ա:
> Դուրս ա գալիս մեծամասամբ քաղաքականությունից ու «վերին գախափարներից» ոչինչ չհասկացող ժողովրդի առաջ ելույթ ունենալու ու լոլո ա կարդում: Ռեալ թող ասի ի՞նչ ա պետք անել ու ե՞րբ կսկսենք լավ ապրել: Ու էնպես պետք ա ասի, որ իմ կարճ ուղեղը մտնի, որովհետև ես իրա վերլուծություններից բան էլ չեմ հասկանում:
> Հասաակ գեղացի մարդ եմ, եկել եմ միտինգ, որ ինչ-որ բան անեմ, բոլորի համար լավ լինի: 
> Ժողովրդին էդ ա պետք:


Քուանշ: էդ «քո»-ի տիպաժը մշտապես լռող տիպաժն ա:

Վազգ, ասում եմ հստակ. էսօր ՀԱԿ-ը միակ ուժն ա, որն իր մեջ ներառում ա մոտ 20000 քաղաքացիական հասունություն ունեցող, սկզբունքային ու գաղափարական քաղաքացիների ու սա էն շարժիչ ուժն ա, որը կարող է պատեհ պահին փոփոխությունների բերել:

Եթե մյուսներին հնարավոր լիներ ռազմավարությունը հասկացնել, հրաշալի կլիներ, բայց մեծ հաշվով սարսափելի չի, որ դու չես հասկանում, Վիշապը ընդվզում ու էդ միտքն իրեն մոտ չի թողնում: Նորմալ ա: Կարևորը որ ՀԱԿ-ն իրա ակտիվ կորիզով կա ու պատեհ պահին ամեն ինչ կանի:

----------


## Elmo

> Վազգ, քեզ ոչ մեկ չի ասում ասենք հանրահավաք գնա, բայց սենց իրականությունից կտրված վերլուծություններ անելն էլ մի բան չի:


Ես էլ ոչ մեկին չեմ ասում մի գնացեք հանրահավաք: Ես իմ տեսակետն եմ ներկայացնում:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Էն երկրները, որ էսօր օրենք ունեն, ժողովուրդն ա երկրի տերը, որ աշխատանք կա, որ ժողովուրդը սոված չի, գործազուրկ չի, տնտեսությւոն կա, մենաշնորհներով չեն սնանկացնում փոքր ու միջին բիզնեսը, որ շարքային քաղաքացին կարողանում ա փոքր ու միջին բիզնեսով վաստակի և այլն.. էս երկրներն անցել են էս ճանապարհով, դիմել են էդ ռիսկին, որ դարձել են պետություն: սիկ մենք դա չենք ուզում անել, մենք սենց գոյատևում ենք, հենց պահը գալիս ա, որ էլ հնարավոր չի գոյատևել, գնում ենք էդ երկրներում ենք ապրում՝ ոռանալով հայրենիքում ապրելու մասին, կամ էլ տնից մեկն ա գնում, աշխատում փող ա ուղարկում, որ ընտանիքը ապրի, մեկ էլ Վազգենի ասած էն լավ գործիչ տիգրան սարգսյանի թեթև ձեռքն իր տիրոջ հրամանը կատարելով՝ դրամի ինքնարժեքը բարձրացնում ա ու էդ դրսից եկացող փողերի կեսն իրանով ա անում: Այս սենց էդ ռիսկին չգնալու համար փախնում ենք հայրենիքից, հետո երբ լավ կդատարկվվի տարածքը մեզ նման վախկոտներից, ռիսկով ժողովուրդներն իրանցով կանեն տարածքը, ու սա էլ կսարքեն նորմալ պետություն: Վախկոտ ենք, բայց իրանց խանգարում ենք դա հիմա անելու համար, որտև ինչքան էլ վախկոտ լինենք, մի բան կա մեջներս, որ եթե գան մեր տները վառելու, փախնելու տեղ չունենանք, որտև ընտանիք կա հետներս, դանակը հասնում ա ոսկոռին, տեղներիցս շարժվելու ենք, ստիպված կռիվ ենք տալու, էդ արդեն խոչընդոտ ա: 
> Փաստորեն էդ նորմալ պետությունների ժողովուրդները հիմար են, որ ռիսկի են գնացել ու հեղափոխություն են արել, պետություն են դարձել, մենք էլ շուստրի ենք, գնում իրանց սարքած պետության տարածքում ապրում ենք, օգտվում ենք բարիքներից:


Ինչ ա նշանակում ռիսկի են գնացել Արթ? ժողովուրդը հո մի մարդ չի որ ռիսկի գնա կամ չգնա, պետք ա ծրագիր նենց ծրագիր որ էտ ժողովրդի մասնիկին , այսինքն մարդուն՝ դրդի ռիսկի գնալ, մեր ժողովուրդը որ ուրիշներից լավն ա ու ոչ էլ վատը:

----------


## Elmo

> Փաստորեն էդ նորմալ պետությունների ժողովուրդները հիմար են, որ ռիսկի են գնացել ու հեղափոխություն են արել, պետություն են դարձել, մենք էլ շուստրի ենք, գնում իրանց սարքած պետության տարածքում ապրում ենք, օգտվում ենք բարիքներից:


Ապեր հեղափոխությունները միշտ տեղի են ունեցեծ ծայր աստիճան աղքատության ֆոնի վրա: Երբ մարդը էլ բան չունի կորցնելու: Քանի ժողովրդի մի մեծ մաս դեռ կորցնելու բան ունի, ոչ մի հեղափոխություն չի լինի:

----------


## Chuk

> Ու ստացվում ա փակ շղթա, որպեսզի ընդիմությունը շանս ունենա արդյունքի հասնելու՝ պետք ա մարդկանց ինչ որ զանգված, ինչքան մեծ էնքան լավ, որպեսզի էտ մարդիկ հավաքվեն պետք ա ռեալ ծրագիր, բայց սենց ասելը հեշտ ա, մեկը ես չեմ պատկերացնում հիմա ինչ պիտի առաջարկի ընդիմությունը որ մարդիկ էլի սկսեն շատանալ, իսկ որ առաջ սխալներ եղել են էտ փաստ ա, եթե սխալներ չլինեին հիմա սենց տխուր վիճակ չէր լինի, մի գուցե և արվել ա մաքսիմալը ու շանս չուներ ընդիմությունը, չեմ կարծում:


Մեջբերում եմ ամսի 11-ի քաղխորհրդի նիստում Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ասածը (արտատպելով ՀԺ-ից), թեև գիտեմ, որ բազում չհամաձայնվողներ կլինեն.




> Ես չեմ ասում, թե  մինչև այս մենք ամեն ինչ ճիշտ ենք արել, և չեմ էլ ասում, որ սրանից հետո ենք ամեն ինչ ճիշտ անելու: Բայց պահանջում եմ ընդունել, որ հիմնականում մենք ճիշտ ենք գործել:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Քուանշ: էդ «քո»-ի տիպաժը մշտապես լռող տիպաժն ա:
> 
> Վազգ, ասում եմ հստակ. էսօր ՀԱԿ-ը միակ ուժն ա, որն իր մեջ ներառում ա մոտ 20000 քաղաքացիական հասունություն ունեցող, սկզբունքային ու գաղափարական քաղաքացիների ու սա էն շարժիչ ուժն ա, որը կարող է պատեհ պահին փոփոխությունների բերել:
> 
> Եթե մյուսներին հնարավոր լիներ ռազմավարությունը հասկացնել, հրաշալի կլիներ, բայց մեծ հաշվով սարսափելի չի, որ դու չես հասկանում, Վիշապը ընդվզում ու էդ միտքն իրեն մոտ չի թողնում: Նորմալ ա: Կարևորը որ ՀԱԿ-ն իրա ակտիվ կորիզով կա ու պատեհ պահին ամեն ինչ կանի:


Չուկ կիսվի էլի , ասենք մի հատ տենց պատեհ պահ նկարագրի ու էտ 20000-անոց ակտիվի գործողությունները :Think:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ կիսվի էլի , ասենք մի հատ տենց պատեհ պահ նկարագրի ու էտ 20000-անոց ակտիվի գործողությունները


Եր, կիսվելու բան չկա, հստակ ասվել ա ՀԱԿ-ի կողմից, էնքան պարզ, որ ավելի պարզ ասել չի լինի: Եթե էս պահին ակտիվ գործողությունների անցնենք, մեզ կջարդեն,ուղղակի, ու էդ 20000-անոց ուժը կգնա պատմության գիրկը: Իսկ փաստաթղթերի վավերացումից հետո իրավիճակի փոփոխություն ենք ունենալու:

Շատերը կարող են ոգևորվել. «ՈՒրեմն թույլատրու՞մ եք, որ ազգակործան որոշումներն իրականացնեն»: Ասեմ, հա՛, թույլատրում ենք: Ավելի ճիշտ արդեն վաղուց ենք թույլատրել՝ ձեր հետ միասին, ավելին, հիմնական թույլատրողը դուք եք եղել (Եր, էս քեզ չի ուղղված, այլ էն մարդկանց, որ գիտեմ, կընդդիմանան՝ Արիացի, Լեռնցի, ՈՒրիշցի և այլն): Էս պահին էդ գործընթացը կասեցնելու ոչ մի տարբերակ չկա: Իսկ էդ գործընթացից հետո մենք գործելու տեղ կարող ենք ունենալ:

----------


## Kuk

> Ինչ ա նշանակում ռիսկի են գնացել Արթ? ժողովուրդը հո մի մարդ չի որ ռիսկի գնա կամ չգնա, պետք ա ծրագիր նենց ծրագիր որ էտ ժողովրդի մասնիկին , այսինքն մարդուն՝ դրդի ռիսկի գնալ, մեր ժողովուրդը որ ուրիշներից լավն ա ու ոչ էլ վատը:


Եր, իմ ասածն էն ա, որ միշտ ռիսկից խուսափելով ոչ մի բանի չենք հասնի, եթե նույնիսկ ծրագիր լինի: Հիմա ասենք թե ծրագիր կա, ինչ-որ մի լիդեր ասում ա՝ եկեք գնանք նախագահականը գրավենք, հեռուստաաշտարակը գրավենք, կառավարության շենքը գրավենք, էսա ծրագիրը, իշխանափոխություն կանենք, մենաշնորհները կվերացնենք, անիմաստ բարձր հարկերը կվերացնենք, ապօրինի ձևով սեփականացրած կառույցները կգանձենք կսարքենք գործարաններ, մարդիկ կաշխատեն, ամեն ինչ էսպես կարգի կբերենք, էս դեպքում էլի էդ ռիսկը պետք ա, որ մարդիկ գնան դա անեն, էդ հո մի հոգին չի կարա գա նախագահականը գրավի, նստի էդ փոփոխություններն անի, երկիրը կարգի բերի, դրա համար ռեսուրս ա չէ՞ պետք, էդ ռեսուրսն էլ ժողովուրդն ա, բայց եթե էդ ժողովուրդի մի մասը չի ուզում ռիսկի գնալ, որտև ինքը սոված չի, իսկ էն մասը, որ ուզում ա ռիսկի գնալ, էդ ծրաիրն րականացնելու համար բավարար ռեսուրս չի, ուրեմն սենց էլ պետքա մնա: Ուրեմն չի հասունացել էդ պահը: Գալիս ենք էլի նրան, որ էս ժողովրդին էս ա հասնում:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Մեջբերում եմ ամսի 11-ի քաղխորհրդի նիստում Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ասածը (արտատպելով ՀԺ-ից), թեև գիտեմ, որ բազում չհամաձայնվողներ կլինեն.


Եթե տենց ա եթե հիմնականում ճիշտ են գործել ուրեմն ամբողջ հարցը ժողովրդի մեջ ա, այսինքն կամ մարդկանց մեծամասնությունն ա ստրկամիտ կամ էլ պահը չէր հասունացել հլը, քանի որ գոնե էս պահի դրությումբ իշխանափոխություն երկրում տեղի չի ունեցել, ոնց ուզում ես մտածի կա երկու տարբերակ՝ մենք ենք մեղավոր, լիդերները ամեն ինչ ճիշտ են արել, մեղավոր են լիդերները: Առաջին տարբերակի դեպքում էլ կա լիդերների մեղքը, քանի որ ռեալ չեն հաշվարկել մեր տրամադրությունները, այսինքն եթե ես կազմակերպում եմ մի բան օրինակ ակումբատնակի պահը ու չի իրականանում քանի որ մարդիկ որոնք ասել էին որ կմասնակցեն փող չեն տալիս(անկախ նրանից չունեն թե չեն ուզում), մեղավոր եմ առաջին հերթին ես որ ռեալ չեմ հաշվարկել էտ պահը:

----------


## Kuk

> Եթե տենց ա եթե հիմնականում ճիշտ են գործել ուրեմն ամբողջ հարցը ժողովրդի մեջ ա, այսինքն կամ մարդկանց մեծամասնությունն ա ստրկամիտ կամ էլ պահը չէր հասունացել հլը, քանի որ գոնե էս պահի դրությումբ իշխանափոխություն երկրում տեղի չի ունեցել, ոնց ուզում ես մտածի կա երկու տարբերակ՝ *մենք ենք մեղավոր, լիդերները ամեն ինչ ճիշտ են արել, մեղավոր են լիդերները*: Առաջին տարբերակի դեպքում էլ կա լիդերների մեղքը, քանի որ ռեալ չեն հաշվարկել մեր տրամադրությունները, այսինքն եթե ես կազմակերպում եմ մի բան օրինակ ակումբատնակի պահը ու չի իրականանում քանի որ մարդիկ որոնք ասել էին որ կմասնակցեն փող չեն տալիս(անկախ նրանից չունեն թե չեն ուզում), մեղավոր եմ առաջին հերթին ես որ ռեալ չեմ հաշվարկել էտ պահը:


Ժողովուրդը երբեք մեղավոր չի լինում:

----------

Երվանդ (15.11.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Եթե տենց ա եթե հիմնականում ճիշտ են գործել ուրեմն ամբողջ հարցը ժողովրդի մեջ ա, այսինքն կամ մարդկանց մեծամասնությունն ա ստրկամիտ կամ էլ պահը չէր հասունացել հլը, քանի որ գոնե էս պահի դրությումբ իշխանափոխություն երկրում տեղի չի ունեցել, ոնց ուզում ես մտածի կա երկու տարբերակ՝ մենք ենք մեղավոր, լիդերները ամեն ինչ ճիշտ են արել, մեղավոր են լիդերները: Առաջին տարբերակի դեպքում էլ կա լիդերների մեղքը, քանի որ ռեալ չեն հաշվարկել մեր տրամադրությունները, այսինքն եթե ես կազմակերպում եմ մի բան օրինակ ակումբատնակի պահը ու չի իրականանում քանի որ մարդիկ որոնք ասել էին որ կմասնակցեն փող չեն տալիս(անկախ նրանից չունեն թե չեն ուզում), մեղավոր եմ առաջին հերթին ես որ ռեալ չեմ հաշվարկել էտ պահը:


Եր, ճիշտ գործել չի նշանակում, որ պետք ա արդեն հաղթանակը ձեռքիդ լիներ: Այ էս անբեկանելի ճշմարտությունից պետք է ելնես: Բնական ա, որ ինչքան էլ ճիշտ գործես, դիմացինդ էլ քնած չի ու իրավիճակներ են փոխվում: Ու թե ինչի էսօր դեռ հաղթանակին չենք հասել, երկար քննարկման թեմա ա:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Եր, իմ ասածն էն ա, որ միշտ ռիսկից խուսափելով ոչ մի բանի չենք հասնի, եթե նույնիսկ ծրագիր լինի: Հիմա ասենք թե ծրագիր կա, ինչ-որ մի լիդեր ասում ա՝ եկեք գնանք նախագահականը գրավենք, հեռուստաաշտարակը գրավենք, կառավարության շենքը գրավենք, էսա ծրագիրը, իշխանափոխություն կանենք, մենաշնորհները կվերացնենք, անիմաստ բարձր հարկերը կվերացնենք, ապօրինի ձևով սեփականացրած կառույցները կգանձենք կսարքենք գործարաններ, մարդիկ կաշխատեն, ամեն ինչ էսպես կարգի կբերենք, էս դեպքում էլի էդ ռիսկը պետք ա, որ մարդիկ գնան դա անեն, էդ հո մի հոգին չի կարա գա նախագահականը գրավի, նստի էդ փոփոխություններն անի, երկիրը կարգի բերի, դրա համար ռեսուրս ա չէ՞ պետք, էդ ռեսուրսն էլ ժողովուրդն ա, բայց եթե էդ ժողովուրդի մի մասը չի ուզում ռիսկի գնալ, որտև ինքը սոված չի, իսկ էն մասը, որ ուզում ա ռիսկի գնալ, էդ ծրաիրն րականացնելու համար բավարար ռեսուրս չի, ուրեմն սենց էլ պետքա մնա: Ուրեմն չի հասունացել էդ պահը: Գալիս ենք էլի նրան, որ էս ժողովրդին էս ա հասնում:


Չէ մի հոգին իհարկե չի կարա, բայց պարտադիր էլ չի որ ամբողջ ժողովուրդը ոտքի կանգնի, հեղափոխությունների 99 տոկոսը եթե ոչ 100-ը իրականցվել են ոչ ամբողջ ժողովրդի մասնակցությամբ, ոչ մի երկիր չի եղել որ ողջ ժողովուրդը ոտքի կանգնի, միշտ էլ լիքը մարդիկ չեն մասնակցի, նույնիսկ ամենալավ ծրագրի դեպքում, բայց ամբողջ տաղանդը հենց նրանում ա որ կարանաս համեմատաբար ակտիվներին հավաքես ու թիմ ձևավորես, դրա համար ռեալ ծրագիր ա պետք, ու շարունակական գործողություններ գոնե:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ապեր հեղափոխությունները միշտ տեղի են ունեցեծ ծայր աստիճան աղքատության ֆոնի վրա: Երբ մարդը էլ բան չունի կորցնելու: Քանի ժողովրդի մի մեծ մաս դեռ կորցնելու բան ունի, ոչ մի հեղափոխություն չի լինի:


Բայց փաստ ա, որ էստեղ հավաքներից շատերս կորցնելու շատ բան ունենք, բայց հեղափոխություն ենք ուզում:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Եր, կիսվելու բան չկա, հստակ ասվել ա ՀԱԿ-ի կողմից, էնքան պարզ, որ ավելի պարզ ասել չի լինի: Եթե էս պահին ակտիվ գործողությունների անցնենք, մեզ կջարդեն,ուղղակի, ու էդ 20000-անոց ուժը կգնա պատմության գիրկը: Իսկ փաստաթղթերի վավերացումից հետո իրավիճակի փոփոխություն ենք ունենալու:
> 
> Շատերը կարող են ոգևորվել. «ՈՒրեմն թույլատրու՞մ եք, որ ազգակործան որոշումներն իրականացնեն»: Ասեմ, հա՛, թույլատրում ենք: Ավելի ճիշտ արդեն վաղուց ենք թույլատրել՝ ձեր հետ միասին, ավելին, հիմնական թույլատրողը դուք եք եղել (Եր, էս քեզ չի ուղղված, այլ էն մարդկանց, որ գիտեմ, կընդդիմանան՝ Արիացի, Լեռնցի, ՈՒրիշցի և այլն): Էս պահին էդ գործընթացը կասեցնելու ոչ մի տարբերակ չկա: Իսկ էդ գործընթացից հետո մենք գործելու տեղ կարող ենք ունենալ:


Արտ հիմիկվանից էտ պիտի սկսվի, գոնե միտինգները թեկուզ փոքրաթիվ պետք ա լինեն, հետո էս թեմայով երկար կխոսանք, որ գրեմ լաավ երկար պիտի գրեմ :Sad:

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ հիմիկվանից էտ պիտի սկսվի, գոնե միտինգները թեկուզ փոքրաթիվ պետք ա լինեն, հետո էս թեմայով երկար կխոսանք, որ գրեմ լաավ երկար պիտի գրեմ


Չէ, արի մի գրի, խոսենք, որ ես էլ երկար չլռվեմ էս թեմայում: Ու ընդհանրապես ես ինքզինքս լարեմ գործ անելու: Եր, դեկտեմբերի 10-ին հուժկու երթ ա լինելու  :Smile:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Բայց փաստ ա, որ էստեղ հավաքներից շատերս կորցնելու շատ բան ունենք, բայց հեղափոխություն ենք ուզում:


Աստղ մեծ մասս էտքան չունենք ինչքան Էլմոն: Ուղղակի լիքը մարդիկ էլ կան, համոզված եմ որ Էլմոն իրանց մեջ չի, որ էտ կորուստները ուղղակի իրանց համար պատրվակ ա սեփական խղճի ձայնը լռեցնելու, այսինքն կորուստների մեծ մասը հնարովի ա, տենց մարդիկ չեմ կարծում որ մեծամասնություն են, ու եղել են ցանկացած հասարակությունում:

----------

Kuk (15.11.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Չէ մի հոգին իհարկե չի կարա, բայց պարտադիր էլ չի որ ամբողջ ժողովուրդը ոտքի կանգնի, հեղափոխությունների 99 տոկոսը եթե ոչ 100-ը իրականցվել են ոչ ամբողջ ժողովրդի մասնակցությամբ, ոչ մի երկիր չի եղել որ ողջ ժողովուրդը ոտքի կանգնի, միշտ էլ լիքը մարդիկ չեն մասնակցի, նույնիսկ ամենալավ ծրագրի դեպքում, բայց ամբողջ տաղանդը հենց նրանում ա որ կարանաս համեմատաբար ակտիվներին հավաքես ու թիմ ձևավորես, դրա համար ռեալ ծրագիր ա պետք, ու շարունակական գործողություններ գոնե:


Եր, հարցը նրանում ա, որ էս ժողովրդին առնվազն տասը տարի ստրկացրել են: Հիմա էս ժողովուրդն ի վիճակի չի էդքանից հետո միանգամից հեղափոխություն անելու, որտև էն աստիաճնի ա հասել, որ անմեղ մարդ են սպանում, մարդկանց դա չի հուզում, այսինքն էն կարգի բթացած վիճակ ա մոտներս, որ հիմա զանգեմ քեզ ասեմ, որ բարձրաստիճան մի իշխանավորի ուղարկած մարդիկ պանեցին մի անմեղ մարդու միայն նրա համար, որ էդ իշխանավորի սաունայի կողքը սաունա էր բացել ու ոչ մի կերպ չէր համաձայնվում փակել կամ տեղափոխել մեկ այլ տեղ, դու լրիվ նորմալ կընդունես, չես զարմանա, ես էլ չեմ զարմանա, որտև սովոր ենք սենց բաների: Կան երկրներ, որտեղ մեկ անմեղ զոհի համար տասնյակ հազարներով դուրս են գալիս փողոց ու սկսում են ջարդուփշուր անել շենքերը, մեքենաները, պետական կառույցներ վառել, գրավել: Զգում ե՞ս տարբերությունն ինչ մեծ ա: Էդ մարդիկ հիմար չեն չէ՞, որ էդ անմեղ զոհի համար դուրս են գալիս ջարդում ու այրում են, հիմար չեն, որտև մտածում են, որ վաղն իրենք էլ կարող են լինել էդ անմեղ զոհի դերում, ու որպեսզի կանխեն դա, ռիսկի են գնում, որ հետո ուշ չլինի: Իսկ մեր մոտ ո՞նց ա, հենց բողոքեցինք, տասը օր խաղաղ, առանց ջարդելու ու այրելու նստեցինք, եկան մի հատ ծեծեցին, ասին գնացեք տուն, չգնացինք, գնդակահարեցին միանգամից տասը զոհ առնվազն: Շատ մեծ ա տարբերությունը, շատ գործ կա անելու, էս աստիճան ծայրահեղ վիճակից դուրս գալու համար նախ պետքա մարդիկ հասկանան, որ վիճակն իրոք ծայրահեղ ա, բայց տես, որ կան մարդիկ, ովքեր դա չեն էլ գիտակցում, մարդիկ վատ վիճակ ասելով հասկանում են սոված մնալը:

----------


## ministr

Kuk ջան 10 չէ 20 տարի: Պլյուս դրան նենց վատ վիճակ ենք տեսել, որ իրոք սոված չմնալը արդեն լավ վիճակա դառել: Իսկ դա վերջին 10 տարվա հետևանքը չի:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Եր, հարցը նրանում ա, որ էս ժողովրդին առնվազն տասը տարի ստրկացրել են: Հիմա էս ժողովուրդն ի վիճակի չի էդքանից հետո միանգամից հեղափոխություն անելու, որտև էն աստիաճնի ա հասել, որ անմեղ մարդ են սպանում, մարդկանց դա չի հուզում, այսինքն էն կարգի բթացած վիճակ ա մոտներս, որ հիմա զանգեմ քեզ ասեմ, որ բարձրաստիճան մի իշխանավորի ուղարկած մարդիկ պանեցին մի անմեղ մարդու միայն նրա համար, որ էդ իշխանավորի սաունայի կողքը սաունա էր բացել ու ոչ մի կերպ չէր համաձայնվում փակել կամ տեղափոխել մեկ այլ տեղ, դու լրիվ նորմալ կընդունես, չես զարմանա, ես էլ չեմ զարմանա, որտև սովոր ենք սենց բաների: *Կան երկրներ, որտեղ մեկ անմեղ զոհի համար տասնյակ հազարներով դուրս են գալիս փողոց ու սկսում են ջարդուփշուր անել շենքերը, մեքենաները, պետական կառույցներ վառել, գրավել: Զգում ե՞ս տարբերությունն ինչ մեծ ա: Էդ մարդիկ հիմար չեն չէ՞, որ էդ անմեղ զոհի համար դուրս են գալիս ջարդում ու այրում են, հիմար չեն, որտև մտածում են, որ վաղն իրենք էլ կարող են լինել էդ անմեղ զոհի դերում, ու որպեսզի կանխեն դա, ռիսկի են գնում, որ հետո ուշ չլինի*: Իսկ մեր մոտ ո՞նց ա, հենց բողոքեցինք, տասը օր խաղաղ, առանց ջարդելու ու այրելու նստեցինք, եկան մի հատ ծեծեցին, ասին գնացեք տուն, չգնացինք, գնդակահարեցին միանգամից տասը զոհ առնվազն: Շատ մեծ ա տարբերությունը, շատ գործ կա անելու, էս աստիճան ծայրահեղ վիճակից դուրս գալու համար նախ պետքա մարդիկ հասկանան, որ վիճակն իրոք ծայրահեղ ա, բայց տես, որ կան մարդիկ, ովքեր դա չեն էլ գիտակցում, մարդիկ վատ վիճակ ասելով հասկանում են սոված մնալը:


Արթ էտ երկները տենց չեն եղել հավատա, իրանք էլ են եղել հիմիկվա մեր վիճակում, որ երկիրը ուզում ես վերցրա :Wink: , իսկ ժողովուրդը մեղավոր չի լինում, մեղավորը ՄԻՇՏ առաջնորդներն են, ՄԻՇՏ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Kuk ջան 10 չէ 20 տարի: Պլյուս դրան նենց վատ վիճակ ենք տեսել, որ իրոք սոված չմնալը արդեն լավ վիճակա դառել: Իսկ դա վերջին 10 տարվա հետևանքը չի:


Մինիստր ջան, կարելի ա ավելի հետ գնալ, ու հիշել ցեղասպանությունը, հետո Հայաստանի բաժանումը օսմաննեիի ու պարսիկների մեջ, հետո մոնղոլական արշավանքները, հետո արաբներին.. ու սենց մինչև Արգիշտի առաջին, ու մեր տեսած սաղ վատ օրերը խորը անալիզ անելուց հետո, Սերժին ու Քոչին մի մի հատ ոսկե արձան կանգնացնել: 

Ընկեր, ձմռան նման անցած գնացած ձախորդ օրերը հիշելով պետություն ու ապագա չեն կառուցում:

----------


## ministr

Եթե էնքան տարիքով լինեինք, որ հիշեինք Արգիշտիի ժամանակների սոված օրերը կհամաձայնեի հետդ  :Smile:  Բայց 2-րդ համաշխարհային պատերազմ չտեսած սերունդների համար ամենավատ ժամանակաշրջանը եղել ա 90-ականների սկզբները: Օբյեկտիվ ու սուբյեկտիվ պատճառները դնենք մի կողմ: Ու էդ վատի ֆոնի վրա ներկայումս մարդկանց համար շատ ավելի լավա: 

Իսկ ես կասեի հենց ձախորդ օրերը հիշելով ու ի գիտություն ընդունելով են ապագա կառուցում, որ էլ նման օրեր չգան...

----------

Լուսաբեր (17.11.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Kuk ջան 10 չէ 20 տարի: Պլյուս դրան նենց վատ վիճակ ենք տեսել, որ իրոք սոված չմնալը արդեն լավ վիճակա դառել: Իսկ դա վերջին 10 տարվա հետևանքը չի:


Թող 50 լինի: Ես 10 եմ ասում, որտև հիմա վերջին 10 տարվա իշխանությունն ա իշխում, սրանց դեմ ա պետք քայլել, անցած իշխանությունների դեմ գնալով բան չենք փոխի:

----------


## ministr

Ովա ասում պետք չի պայքարել? Իհարկե պետքա... բայց ՈՆՑ? Պայքարի նորմալ ուղի ցույց տվող չկա: Ով էլ կա չէի ասի թե մեծ վստահությունա ներշնչում:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ մեծ մասս էտքան չունենք ինչքան Էլմոն:


Ընտանիքը նկատի ունե՞ս: Բայց մենք էլ մեր ընտանիքի մասն ենք, իսկ էս երկրում անհատական պատասխանատվության ինստիտուտը չի գործում:

----------


## dvgray

> Քանի-որ էջը փոխվեց, ու այս կարևոր գրառումը նորից կորավ մի քանի էջ շարունակվող իմ գնահատմամբ անիմաստ «քննարկման» մեջ, ապա հիշեցնում եմ նրա գոյությունը: Սեղմելով մեջբերման մեջի «» նկարի վրա կարդացեք վերլուծությունն ամբողջովին:


իսկ ինչն՞ էր այդ հոդվածում այդքան կարևոր :
Նիկոլը երբ որ հանդես է գալիս որպես քննադատ, դա հասկանալի ու նորմալ է, որպես ժուռնալիստ: սակայն երբ որ արդեն զբաղվում է Լևոնին սրբացնելու "սուրբ" գործին, ապա դառնում է զզվելի որպես ժուռնալիստ:

----------

Բիձա (16.11.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> իսկ ինչն՞ էր այդ հոդվածում այդքան կարևոր :
> Նիկոլը երբ որ հանդես է գալիս որպես քննադատ, դա հասկանալի ու նորմալ է, որպես ժուռնալիստ: սակայն երբ որ արդեն զբաղվում է Լևոնին սրբացնելու "սուրբ" գործին, ապա դառնում է զզվելի որպես ժուռնալիստ:


Շնորհակալություն մեկնաբանության համար:
Ես կուզեի որ կարդացողները հասկանյին, որ դա սրբացման գործ չի, ու բավական լավ վերլուծություն է: Ի տարբերություն, իմ համեստ կարծիքով, այս թեմայի գրառումների ասենք 98%-ի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բայց 2-րդ համաշխարհային պատերազմ չտեսած սերունդների համար ամենավատ ժամանակաշրջանը եղել ա 90-ականների սկզբները:


Կարող ա համեմատությունն էնքան էլ տեցին չի, բայց 2-րդ համաշխարհայինի միջով անցած, կոտորված, քանդված ու կիսասոված գերմանացիները, ասենք, տաս տարում կառուցեցին աշխարհի լավագույն երկրներից մեկը: Հիմա լավագույներից մեկը մեզ կառուցել պետք չի, ոչ էլ կարանք,բայց գոնե խելքին մոտ մի բան պետք ա:

----------

Mephistopheles (16.11.2009)

----------


## Elmo

*Մոդերատորական: Թեմայից շեղված 12 գրառում ջնջվել է: Հիշեցնում եմ, որ թեման Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան քաղաքական գործչի, նրա իրականցրած և իրականացնելիք գործունեության մասին է:*

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եթե էնքան տարիքով լինեինք, որ հիշեինք Արգիշտիի ժամանակների սոված օրերը կհամաձայնեի հետդ  Բայց 2-րդ համաշխարհային պատերազմ չտեսած սերունդների համար ամենավատ ժամանակաշրջանը եղել ա 90-ականների սկզբները: Օբյեկտիվ ու սուբյեկտիվ պատճառները դնենք մի կողմ: Ու էդ վատի ֆոնի վրա ներկայումս մարդկանց համար շատ ավելի լավա: 
> 
> Իսկ ես կասեի հենց ձախորդ օրերը հիշելով ու ի գիտություն ընդունելով են ապագա կառուցում, որ էլ նման օրեր չգան...


Համեմատությունը ոչ թե անցյալի, այլ այսօրվա մյուս երկրների հետ պետք է լինի. ու էն երկրների հետ որոնց որ ձգտում ենք նմանվել… ես էլ ահագին բոյով տղա եմ համեմատած իմ 2 տարեկանի հետ, բայց որ հարևանիս եմ նայում …

----------


## Բիձա

> Եր, հարցը նրանում ա, որ էս ժողովրդին առնվազն տասը տարի ստրկացրել են: Հիմա էս ժողովուրդն ի վիճակի չի էդքանից հետո միանգամից հեղափոխություն անելու, որտև էն աստիաճնի ա հասել, որ անմեղ մարդ են սպանում, մարդկանց դա չի հուզում, այսինքն էն կարգի բթացած վիճակ ա մոտներս, որ հիմա զանգեմ քեզ ասեմ, որ բարձրաստիճան մի իշխանավորի ուղարկած մարդիկ պանեցին մի անմեղ մարդու միայն նրա համար, որ էդ իշխանավորի սաունայի կողքը սաունա էր բացել ու ոչ մի կերպ չէր համաձայնվում փակել կամ տեղափոխել մեկ այլ տեղ, դու լրիվ նորմալ կընդունես, չես զարմանա, ես էլ չեմ զարմանա, որտև սովոր ենք սենց բաների: Կան երկրներ, *որտեղ մեկ անմեղ զոհի համար տասնյակ հազարներով դուրս են գալիս փողոց ու սկսում են ջարդուփշուր անել շենքերը, մեքենաները, պետական կառույցներ վառել, գրավել: Զգում ե՞ս տարբերությունն ինչ մեծ ա: Էդ մարդիկ հիմար չեն չէ՞, որ էդ անմեղ զոհի համար դուրս են գալիս ջարդում ու այրում են, հիմար չեն, որտև մտածում են, որ վաղն իրենք էլ կարող են լինել էդ անմեղ զոհի դերում, ու որպեսզի կանխեն դա, ռիսկի են գնում, որ հետո ուշ չլինի: Իսկ մեր մոտ ո՞նց ա, հենց բողոքեցինք, տասը օր խաղաղ, առանց ջարդելու ու այրելու նստեցինք, եկան մի հատ ծեծեցին, ասին գնացեք տուն, չգնացինք, գնդակահարեցին միանգամից տասը զոհ առնվազն:* Շատ մեծ ա տարբերությունը, շատ գործ կա անելու, էս աստիճան ծայրահեղ վիճակից դուրս գալու համար նախ պետքա մարդիկ հասկանան, որ վիճակն իրոք ծայրահեղ ա, բայց տես, որ կան մարդիկ, ովքեր դա չեն էլ գիտակցում, մարդիկ վատ վիճակ ասելով հասկանում են սոված մնալը:



Կուկ, 
հիշում ես, ընդամենը երկու ամիս առաջ սահմանադրական կոչված պայքարի ինչ ջագատով էիր՞: 
Էս ինչ է պատահել քեզ՞ : Ինչն է փոխվել՞
Հիմա արդեն մեքենա ջարդ ու խուրդ անելուց ես խոսում: 
Սրտանց ուրախ եմ:
 Բայց դրանից բան էլ չի փոխվելու: Մի Մուրմուշկայով,  ու նույնիսկ հազար այլ քաղաքացիացածներով հարց չի լուծվելու: 
Նույն Նիկոլին խմբագիր եղած ժամանակ բազմաթիվ հոդված- նամակներ  եմ ուղարկել, խնդրելով, որ  եթե չի տպելու, թող գոնե 2 բառով իր քարտուղարը հայտնի այդ մասին: Երբեք պատասխան  ստացած չկամ: Բա ոնց՞, Ինչպես կարելի է, Բա ինքը Նիկոլը լինի, ու  ինչ որ բիձու պատասխանի՞:
Էսքան ենք, ազգովի ենք Էսքան, թող ոչ մեկս իրեն ավել չպատկերացնի:
Ես սահմնանադրական պայքարի աբսուրդը հասկացել էի 15 տարի առաջ, բայց փոխարենը  դեմ էի առել հայ կոչված առեղծվածին ու լռվել: Լռվել էի, որովհետև տրամաբանարեն առաջ շարժվելու համար ստիպված էի ընդունելու, որ մենք ազգովի տգետ ենք, իրար ատող  ու անկարող փոփոխվելու: Դա էլ ընդունեցի ու հիմա հանգիստ եմ : Էլ չեմ թփրտում: Նույնն էլ քեզ եմ ցանկանում: 
Ինչ վերաբերում է այլ ազգերի պրոգրեսի հարցին, ապա նրանց մոտ  մեքենա վառելը կամ իրար մորթելը պատմականորեն համատեղված է եղել սեփական արժանապատվության գիտակցման հետ: 
Արժանապատվություն ասածն էլ գենետիկական նյութ է, որ չկա, ուրեմն չկա:
Մի քանի օր առաջ Երևանում էի ու նորից աբսուրդների մեծ դոզաներ տվին գլխիս: 
Մի օրինակ բերեմ, որն առավել  ցնցող էր: Պուշկինի փողոցի վրա, Աբովյանից մի 10 մետր դեպի ժուռնալիստի տուն, Արմեն Գևորգյանի ու Սամվել Մայրապետյանի սարքած բարձրահարկն է: Լավ, հասկանում եմ, չտես են, պատշգամբները թափել են փողոցի ու նախկին պարի ուսումնարանի վրա: Բայց խփողը դա շենքի պատը 10 սանտիմերտրի չափով կողքի շենքից առաջ ընկած, դեպի փողոցի տարածք դնելն էր: 
Ես կարող եմ ընդունել, որ հաբռգած մի անասուն կարող է  5 -10 մետր էլ քշել մտնել փողոց կամ հենց խաչմերուկի վրա իր շենքը գցել,-դա հասարակ բեսպրեդել է:  Բայց որ սպանես, 10 սանտիմ առաջ գալը չեմ հասկանում: Ուղեղս «կախվում է» 
Հայ ասածը հենց էս 10 սանտիմն է: Խորը քննարկի ու կտեսնես թէ ինչքան կեղտ կա թաքնված հենց այդ 10 սանտիմի մեջ:
Ընկերոջս 95 տարեկան վանեցի տատը ասում էր- եթե ուզում ես մեկին փորձել, մի քանի մանեթ պարտք վերցրու ու հետ մի տուր, տես թե իրեն ինչպես կպահի: 
Էս 10 սանտիմը /ները/ հենց մեր այսօրվա հայ ազգի նկարագիրն է- մանր, գաճաճ, գետնախառը, ստոր, չտես:
Քաղաքականություն անելու համար գոնէ 20-30 տոկոս ասածիս  հակառակ հատկություններ ունեցող մարդիկ են պետք: Էդքանի տեսնում ես՞

----------

Ariadna (17.11.2009), One_Way_Ticket (17.11.2009), Rammer (17.11.2009), urartu (17.11.2009), Տրիբուն (17.11.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Կուկ, 
> հիշում ես, ընդամենը երկու ամիս առաջ սահմանադրական կոչված պայքարի ինչ ջագատով էիր՞: 
> Էս ինչ է պատահել քեզ՞ : Ինչն է փոխվել՞
> Հիմա արդեն մեքենա ջարդ ու խուրդ անելուց ես խոսում: 
> Սրտանց ուրախ եմ:
>  Բայց դրանից բան էլ չի փոխվելու: Մի Մուրմուշկայով,  ու նույնիսկ հազար այլ քաղաքացիացածներով հարց չի լուծվելու: 
> Նույն Նիկոլին խմբագիր եղած ժամանակ բազմաթիվ հոդված- նամակներ  եմ ուղարկել, խնդրելով, որ  եթե չի տպելու, թող գոնե 2 բառով իր քարտուղարը հայտնի այդ մասին: Երբեք պատասխան  ստացած չկամ: Բա ոնց՞, Ինչպես կարելի է, Բա ինքը Նիկոլը լինի, ու  ինչ որ բիձու պատասխանի՞:
> Էսքան ենք, ազգովի ենք Էսքան, թող ոչ մեկս իրեն ավել չպատկերացնի:
> Ես սահմնանադրական պայքարի աբսուրդը հասկացել էի 15 տարի առաջ, բայց փոխարենը  դեմ էի առել հայ կոչված առեղծվածին ու լռվել: Լռվել էի, որովհետև տրամաբանարեն առաջ շարժվելու համար ստիպված էի ընդունելու, որ մենք ազգովի տգետ ենք, իրար ատող  ու անկարող փոփոխվելու: Դա էլ ընդունեցի ու հիմա հանգիստ եմ : Էլ չեմ թփրտում: Նույնն էլ քեզ եմ ցանկանում: 
> ...


Բիձա, ըստ քո ասածի՝ մենք ոչ սահմանադրական ուղիով արդյունքի կհասնենք, ոչ էլ մեքենա այրելո՞վ: Լավ, եթե նույնիսկ ընդունենք, որ մեր բնակչության մի զանգված իրոք արժանապատվություն չունի, էդ որակյալ 20-30 տոկոսն էլ չունենք, հիմա մյուսներով ի՞նչ անենք, թողնենք էս երկրից գնա՞նք, թե՞ համակերպվենք էս իրականությանը, ինչպես համակերպվել է հայը բոլոր հնարավոր ոչխար արածեցնողներին ու կայսրություններին:

----------

Kuk (17.11.2009), Ծով (17.11.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բիձա, ըստ քո ասածի՝ մենք ոչ սահմանադրական ուղիով արդյունքի կհասնենք, ոչ էլ մեքենա այրելո՞վ: Լավ, եթե նույնիսկ ընդունենք, որ մեր բնակչության մի զանգված իրոք արժանապատվություն չունի, էդ որակյալ 20-30 տոկոսն էլ չունենք, հիմա մյուսներով ի՞նչ անենք, թողնենք էս երկրից գնա՞նք, թե՞ համակերպվենք էս իրականությանը, ինչպես համակերպվել է հայը բոլոր հնարավոր ոչխար արածեցնողներին ու կայսրություններին:


Շատ հարմար օր էր էսօր, Աստղ ջան, համ Բիձայի գրածի համար, համ քո պատասխանածի, համ էլ մի դրած այ էս հոդվածի: 




> В Афинах отметят годовщину студенческого восстания 1973 года
> 00:24 17/11/2005
> 
> АФИНЫ, 17 ноя - РИА Новости, Алексей Богдановский. 
> 
> В Афинах в четверг отметят годовщину студенческого восстания, подавленного хунтой "черных полковников".
> 
> *17 ноября 1973 года армейские подразделения взяли штурмом университет Политехнион в центре Афин, где собрались студенты, выступавшие против полуфашистского режима "черных полковников". В ходе тех событий погибли 23 человека и более тысячи были ранены.*

----------

Ambrosine (17.11.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս էլ կարդացեք, հետաքրքիր ա

----------

Ambrosine (17.11.2009), One_Way_Ticket (17.11.2009), Հայկօ (17.11.2009)

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձա, ըստ քո ասածի՝ մենք ոչ սահմանադրական ուղիով արդյունքի կհասնենք, ոչ էլ մեքենա այրելո՞վ: Լավ, եթե նույնիսկ ընդունենք, որ մեր բնակչության մի զանգված իրոք արժանապատվություն չունի, էդ որակյալ 20-30 տոկոսն էլ չունենք, հիմա մյուսներով ի՞նչ անենք, թողնենք էս երկրից գնա՞նք, թե՞ համակերպվենք էս իրականությանը, ինչպես համակերպվել է հայը բոլոր հնարավոր ոչխար արածեցնողներին ու կայսրություններին:


Աստղ ջան, դու ինքդ քաղաքագիտության տեսության մասնագետ ես, ինձանից ես հարցնում՞: 
Ասեմ, որ համակերպվել ոչ մի կերպ չի կարելի: Ամեն մարդ պարտավոր է իր անձի ապագան ու բարօրությունը վեր դասել ամեն տեսակի հասարակական կամ ազգային դեմագոգ լոզունգներից ու իր նպատակներին ձգտել: 
Դու էլ քո հաշիվներն ինքդ արա: Ոչ մեկի խորհուրդին էլ մի սպասի: Հայաստանում ուրիշներից գոնե կես գլուխ բարձր ու առավել խելոք մարդ չկա, որ նրան առաջնորդ համարես ու հետևից գնաս: Օրինակը հենց մեր աչքի առաջ է: -ԼՏՊ-ն առաջնորդում էր- տարօրինակ ճանապարհ ստացվեց, Հետևից գնացող 10-ը հայտնվեցին գերեզմանում, 100- ավորները բանտերում, իսկ ինքը -իր դղյակում:
 Ես իմ բաժին կռիվը տվել եմ ու պարտվել: Էն ժամանակներում դոդ չկար, Էդ ֆենոմենի անունը վազգեն էր, Ու վազգենի հայրենի շրջանի մկները նոր -նոր աչք էին բացում: ԼՏՊ-ն էլ ինքնավստահ թքած ուներ աջ ու ձախ: Հետո, երբ աբսուրդը հասավ նրան, որ գժի թղթով բանակից ազատված, Ֆուտբոլի մարզիչ մասնագիտությամբ ֆիզինստիտուտ ավարտած, բայց  պոետ համարվողը  դարձավ ազգի թագադիր սպարապետ, ես հասկացա, որ իմ երկրում ես այլևս անելիք չունեմ:
Բազմաթիվ  գրառումներում ես հայտնել եմ իմ տեսակետները -մեր պրոբլեմը կոնկրետ անձինք չեն, այլ մեր  աշխարհայացքն է, մենտալիտետը: Կարող ես փոխել՞: Խորենացին, Շիրվանզադեն, Թումանյանն ու Իսահակյանն են    լռվել էդ գործում:  
Վրացիք մի նախագահով օրեցոր քաղաքակիրթ են դառնում, մենք- դոդանում:
 Դոդը դա միայն գագո չի, դա շատ ու շատ ավելի մեծ երևույթ է:- սկսած ակադեմիկոս հորջորջված ստորաքարշներից, վերջացրած անմակարդակ գողերով ու ոստիկաններով:
Մենք առյուծի վանդակ ընկած էշի հանդեպ վանդալիզմի մասին ենք խոսում, բայց մտքներովս չի անցնում  էդ էշի թասիբի մասին խոսենք: Իրա "էշ" հալով 2 առյուծի հախից եկավ, տասնյակ զինված, կրակող  անասուն սափրագլուխների վրա թքած ուներ  ու դեռ ոտքի վրա էր:  
Իսկ մենք մեր ազգին կզացրած, ստորացրած, մարդկային ուղուց շեղած  խելագարին ազգային հերոս ու եռաբլուրի սրբություն ենք սարքել: Ու ոչ մեկս ռիսկ չի անում ասի, որ քանի դեռ նա է մեր ազգի հերոսը, դոդն էլ լինելու է մեր թագավորը, Սերժի ախպերն էլ դեպուտատը: 
Ուզում ես որ բան փոխվի,  նախկին ու ներկա գժերն ու կեղծ հերոսները  պետք է իրենց արածի արժանի գնահատականը ստանան: 
96 թվի կրակող,  խելագար «սպարապետ» աճեցրած, Ռոբ, Սերժ ու նմանատիպ խաժամուժ Հայաստան ներմուծած ԼՏՊ-ն այդ որ հաշվարկով էր 2008-ին Ռոբից ու Սերժից այլ բան սպասում՞: Այսօր էլ տանը նստած ճոռոմ- ճոռոմ տհասություններ է դուրս տալիս, -թե Սերժ, արի ինձանից լեգիտիմություն ստացի: 
Եթե քաղաքացի է, ու թասիբի գոնե մի մոլեկուլ ունի, թող գնա Նիկոլի դատին նստի, քացով ոստիկանների հետ կռիվ տա: 
Աստղ ջան, դու անելիք չունես: Քո անելիքը գնալ կամ մնալու որոշում կայացնելն է ու քո կյանքը անձնապես դասավորելը: Այս ազգը քո պես մտածող երիտասարդների մսաղաց է, հաշվի առ: Մեզ քո պեսները պետք չեն: 
Իսկ անելիքը հներինն է, Իրենք են էս երկիրը դարձրել զազրելի ճիճվանոց, իրենք էլ թող մաքրեն եթե իրենց մարդ են համարում: 
Իսկ եթե ուզում ես գործ անել, ապա հույսդ քո վրա դիր, մտքիցդ հանի, թէ ԼՏՊ, ՀԱԿ, կամ այլ մի լուրջ կազմակերպություն գոյություն ունի: Դրանցում  բոլորում  ներքևներում նվիրված, ազնիվ մարդիկ են, վերևներում անարժան, ստոր դեմագոգ- սրիկաներ:
Այս ամենեն ետքը ասեմ, որ -Ամեն դեպքում երթալն է ճիշտը:

----------

dvgray (18.11.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ, 
> հիշում ես, ընդամենը երկու ամիս առաջ սահմանադրական կոչված պայքարի ինչ ջագատով էիր՞: 
> Էս ինչ է պատահել քեզ՞ : Ինչն է փոխվել՞
> Հիմա արդեն մեքենա ջարդ ու խուրդ անելուց ես խոսում: 
> Սրտանց ուրախ եմ:
>  Բայց դրանից բան էլ չի փոխվելու: Մի Մուրմուշկայով,  ու նույնիսկ հազար այլ քաղաքացիացածներով հարց չի լուծվելու: 
> Նույն Նիկոլին խմբագիր եղած ժամանակ բազմաթիվ հոդված- նամակներ  եմ ուղարկել, խնդրելով, որ  եթե չի տպելու, թող գոնե 2 բառով իր քարտուղարը հայտնի այդ մասին: Երբեք պատասխան  ստացած չկամ: Բա ոնց՞, Ինչպես կարելի է, Բա ինքը Նիկոլը լինի, ու  ինչ որ բիձու պատասխանի՞:
> Էսքան ենք, ազգովի ենք Էսքան, թող ոչ մեկս իրեն ավել չպատկերացնի:
> Ես սահմնանադրական պայքարի աբսուրդը հասկացել էի 15 տարի առաջ, բայց փոխարենը  դեմ էի առել հայ կոչված առեղծվածին ու լռվել: Լռվել էի, որովհետև տրամաբանարեն առաջ շարժվելու համար ստիպված էի ընդունելու, որ մենք ազգովի տգետ ենք, իրար ատող  ու անկարող փոփոխվելու: Դա էլ ընդունեցի ու հիմա հանգիստ եմ : Էլ չեմ թփրտում: Նույնն էլ քեզ եմ ցանկանում: 
> ...


Բիձա, իրո՞ք չես հասկացել գրածս: Մի հատ էլ կարդա, մի հատ էլ, մի հատ էլ, ու տենց էնքան մինչև հասկանաս, ու եթե չհասկանաս, մի պատասխանի: Ես էդ գրածովս ինչ-որ կերպ ասել եմ, որ պետքա հիմա գնանք ավտո վառենք կամ խանութ ջարդե՞նք, կամ ասել եմ, որ մի երկու ամիս առաջ էդպես պետքա անեի՞նք: Դու տենց բան ե՞ս տեսել, կարողա՞ մենակ էդ մգացրած մասն ես կարդացել ու որոշել ես պատասխանես, թե ոնց էին տասը սանտիմ շենքերն առաջ քշել: Նոր ե՞ս տեսնում, էդ տասը տարի առաջ էլ կար: Ու ի տարբերություն քեզ, ես երբեք չեմ տփրտացել, չեմ էլ պատրաստվում: Մեքենա ջարդելուց խոսալ նշանակում ա մեքենա ջարդե՞լ, կամ մեքենա ջարդելու կոչ անե՞լ: Հիմա դու որ տասը սանտիմ քշած շենքից ես խոսում, ուրեմն դու էլ ե՞ս շենքերը տասը սանտիմ առաջ քշում: 
Ու սենց անկարողությունից հիասթափված գրառումներն էլ ոչնչով չեն օգնի, թե՞ քո համար միևնույնն ա, մեկա դու ստեղ չես, թե՞ ստեղ ես, բայց էլի միևնույնն ա:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Էս էլ կարդացեք, հետաքրքիր ա





> *"Свобода!", "Демократия!", "Долой фашистов!", "Долой диктатуру!", "Один хозяин - суверенный народ!", "Свободу политическим заключенным!".*


Ծանոթ կարգախոսներ ե՞ն: Այս նույնը հենց դրված է Շարժման հիմքում, բայց դե ոչ մեկս էլ չենք վիճարկում, որ 2008-ի փետրվարին էր այս ամենը հուժկու: Հետո եղավ մարտի 1, ու ընդվզումը կարծես թե ճնշվեց: Ինչու՞: Որովհետև իրականում մենք չունենք ուսանողություն: Չունենք: Տրիբուն ջան, հասկանում եմ՝ ինչ նկատի ունեիր՝ հարմար օր ասելով: Բայց օժիտի կամ պապայի պատվի համար համալսարանում իր գոյությունը քարշ տվողը ուսանող չի: Հետևաբար, չենք էլ կարող նրանից սպասել ավելին, քան հիմա է: Ես էն ժամանակ էլ ասել եմ, որ եթե ԵՊՀ-ն ոտքի ելնի... բայց դա չեղավ՝ հասկանալի պատճառներով: Շատերը վախեցան ծնողների համար, շատերը՝ դուրս մնալուց, շատերն էլ համալսարանը շրջապատող ոստիկանների բազմությունից: Որովհետև մենք չգիտեինք՝ դասի՞ էինք գնում, թե՞ կալանավայր: Ընդհարումներ էլ եղան ոստիկանների հետ, կարծեմ ֆիզֆակի ուսանողները պահակին, թե հենց դեկանին էին ծեծել: Բայց այս ամենը համատարած տեռորի պայմաններում չնչին բան էր, անգամ մենք կողքի շենքում ոչինչ չէինք իմանում:




> Աստղ ջան, դու ինքդ քաղաքագիտության տեսության մասնագետ ես, ինձանից ես հարցնում՞: 
> Ասեմ, որ համակերպվել ոչ մի կերպ չի կարելի: Ամեն մարդ պարտավոր է իր անձի ապագան ու բարօրությունը վեր դասել ամեն տեսակի հասարակական կամ ազգային դեմագոգ լոզունգներից ու իր նպատակներին ձգտել: 
> Դու էլ քո հաշիվներն ինքդ արա: Ոչ մեկի խորհուրդին էլ մի սպասի: Հայաստանում ուրիշներից գոնե կես գլուխ բարձր ու առավել խելոք մարդ չկա, որ նրան առաջնորդ համարես ու հետևից գնաս: Օրինակը հենց մեր աչքի առաջ է: -ԼՏՊ-ն առաջնորդում էր- տարօրինակ ճանապարհ ստացվեց, Հետևից գնացող 10-ը հայտնվեցին գերեզմանում, 100- ավորները բանտերում, իսկ ինքը -իր դղյակում:
>  Ես իմ բաժին կռիվը տվել եմ ու պարտվել: Էն ժամանակներում դոդ չկար, Էդ ֆենոմենի անունը վազգեն էր, Ու վազգենի հայրենի շրջանի մկները նոր -նոր աչք էին բացում: ԼՏՊ-ն էլ ինքնավստահ թքած ուներ աջ ու ձախ: Հետո, երբ աբսուրդը հասավ նրան, որ գժի թղթով բանակից ազատված, Ֆուտբոլի մարզիչ մասնագիտությամբ ֆիզինստիտուտ ավարտած, բայց  պոետ համարվողը  դարձավ ազգի թագադիր սպարապետ, ես հասկացա, որ իմ երկրում ես այլևս անելիք չունեմ:
> Բազմաթիվ  գրառումներում ես հայտնել եմ իմ տեսակետները -մեր պրոբլեմը կոնկրետ անձինք չեն, այլ մեր  աշխարհայացքն է, մենտալիտետը: Կարող ես փոխել՞: Խորենացին, Շիրվանզադեն, Թումանյանն ու Իսահակյանն են    լռվել էդ գործում:  
> Վրացիք մի նախագահով օրեցոր քաղաքակիրթ են դառնում, մենք- դոդանում:
>  Դոդը դա միայն գագո չի, դա շատ ու շատ ավելի մեծ երևույթ է:- սկսած ակադեմիկոս հորջորջված ստորաքարշներից, վերջացրած անմակարդակ գողերով ու ոստիկաններով:
> Մենք առյուծի վանդակ ընկած էշի հանդեպ վանդալիզմի մասին ենք խոսում, բայց մտքներովս չի անցնում  էդ էշի թասիբի մասին խոսենք: Իրա "էշ" հալով 2 առյուծի հախից եկավ, տասնյակ զինված, կրակող  անասուն սափրագլուխների վրա թքած ուներ  ու դեռ ոտքի վրա էր:  
> Իսկ մենք մեր ազգին կզացրած, ստորացրած, մարդկային ուղուց շեղած  խելագարին ազգային հերոս ու եռաբլուրի սրբություն ենք սարքել: Ու ոչ մեկս ռիսկ չի անում ասի, որ քանի դեռ նա է մեր ազգի հերոսը, դոդն էլ լինելու է մեր թագավորը, Սերժի ախպերն էլ դեպուտատը: 
> ...


Ինձնից ի՞նչ մասնագետ :Jpit: 
Եթե անկեղծ ասեմ, միակ բանը, ինչում այս պահին վստահ եմ, դա հայրենիքս չլքելու որոշումն է: Ճիշտ ես ասում, իմ պեսները էս ազգին պետք չեն, նույնիսկ տարօրինակի համբավ ես ձեռք բերում, եթե ինչ-որ օրենքի ես ենթարկվում, կամ ասենք Սևանի տարածքում աղբ չես թափում :Dntknw:  Բայց այսքանով հանդերձ /մի քիչ անհամեստություն անեմ :Jpit: / շատ մեծահասակներ ուշադիր լսում են մեր կարծիքը, ինչ-որ հարցեր տալիս, շատ հաճախ ասում են՝ այ այդ մեկը չգիտեի :Think:  այսինքն՝ կա վակուում, որը պետք է լրացվի մեր կողմից: Բայց ընդունում եմ, որ դա շատ դժվար է, ինչքան էլ առաջընթաց կա, ամենը ՀԱԿ-ի շնորհիվ է, դա անկասկած :Wink: :

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան, հասկանում եմ՝ ինչ նկատի ունեիր՝ հարմար օր ասելով:


Ասղտո ջան, ես ավելի պարզ բան ի նկատի ունեի, հարմար օր ասոլով - պատահաբար հենց երեկ, երբ քո ու Բիձայի գրածները կարդացի, նոյեմբերի 17-ն էր, պոլիտեխնիկոնի օրը:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ասղտո ջան, ես ավելի պարզ բան ի նկատի ունեի, հարմար օր ասոլով - պատահաբար հենց երեկ, երբ քո ու Բիձայի գրածները կարդացի, նոյեմբերի 17-ն էր, պոլիտեխնիկոնի օրը:


Գիտեմ, որ էդ օրն էր: Մտածեցի՝ մեզ ուղղություն ես ցույց տալիս՝ վերջը հույն երիտասարդների օրինակով շարժվենք: Ես էլ ներկայացրի, որ ուսանող չունենք :Blush:

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձա, *իրո՞ք չես հասկացել գրածս*: Մի հատ էլ կարդա, մի հատ էլ, մի հատ էլ, ու տենց էնքան մինչև հասկանաս, ու եթե չհասկանաս, մի պատասխանի: Ես էդ գրածովս ինչ-որ կերպ ասել եմ, որ պետքա հիմա գնանք ավտո վառենք կամ խանութ ջարդե՞նք, կամ ասել եմ, որ մի երկու ամիս առաջ էդպես պետքա անեի՞նք: Դու տենց բան ե՞ս տեսել, կարողա՞ մենակ էդ մգացրած մասն ես կարդացել ու որոշել ես պատասխանես, թե ոնց էին տասը սանտիմ շենքերն առաջ քշել: Նոր ե՞ս տեսնում, էդ տասը տարի առաջ էլ կար: Ու ի տարբերություն քեզ, ես երբեք չեմ տփրտացել, չեմ էլ պատրաստվում: Մեքենա ջարդելուց խոսալ նշանակում ա մեքենա ջարդե՞լ, կամ մեքենա ջարդելու կոչ անե՞լ: Հիմա դու որ տասը սանտիմ քշած շենքից ես խոսում, ուրեմն դու էլ ե՞ս շենքերը տասը սանտիմ առաջ քշում: 
> Ու սենց անկարողությունից հիասթափված գրառումներն էլ ոչնչով չեն օգնի, թե՞ քո համար միևնույնն ա, մեկա դու ստեղ չես, թե՞ ստեղ ես, բայց էլի միևնույնն ա:


Երեվի: Բայց էլ ոչ մի հատ էլ չեմ կարդալու, դու կարդա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ասղտո ջան, ես ավելի պարզ բան ի նկատի ունեի, հարմար օր ասոլով - պատահաբար հենց երեկ, երբ քո ու Բիձայի գրածները կարդացի, նոյեմբերի 17-ն էր, պոլիտեխնիկոնի օրը:


էտ էլ իրա հերթին
բայց ուսանողությունն էնքան էլ մեղավոր չի: Մեղավորը փդած, այլանդակված, այլասերված ակադեմիական համակարգն ա

----------


## dvgray

> ինչքան էլ առաջընթաց կա, ամենը ՀԱԿ-ի շնորհիվ է, դա անկասկած:


լուրջ ես ասում՞  :Jpit: 
կարող՞ ես մասնակիորեն թվարկել էտ առաջընթացի բաղադրիչներից: հույսով եմ Հյուսիսային Պողոտան ինկատի չունես  :Wink:   :LOL:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Գիտեմ, որ էդ օրն էր: Մտածեցի՝ մեզ ուղղություն ես ցույց տալիս՝ վերջը հույն երիտասարդների օրինակով շարժվենք: Ես էլ ներկայացրի, որ ուսանող չունենք


Փամփուշտ ա՞լ չունիք :Huh:  Մեր երկրում հեղաշրջում կանեն տաքսու շոփերները: :Tongue:  Ես ինչքան տաքսի եմ նստում, բոլորին դուխ եմ տալիս ու ձևերը ասում եմ :Secret:  Մենակ թե էս վերջերս տաքսի շատ քիչ եմ նստում :Sad:

----------


## Վիշապ

> լուրջ ես ասում՞ 
> կարող՞ ես մասնակիորեն թվարկել էտ առաջընթացի բաղադրիչներից: հույսով եմ Հյուսիսային Պողոտան ինկատի չունես


Ապեր, քաղաքական դաշտը մաքրվել ա, իրերը կոչել ենք իրենց անուններով, սաղ ընկել ա իրենց տեղը: Տեր-Պետրոսյանը ցույց տվեց թե ով ով է, իրեն էլ հետը :Jpit:  Ըհը: Դե հիմա արե՞ք, ինչու՞ չեք անում :Tongue:  Հիմա սպասում ենք. Մի ազնիվ, անկեղծ լիդեր, նոր շունչ, նոր որակ, սպորտսմենուհի, կոմերիտուհի, քաղաքացուհի…

----------


## Ambrosine

> լուրջ ես ասում՞ 
> կարող՞ ես մասնակիորեն թվարկել էտ առաջընթացի բաղադրիչներից: հույսով եմ Հյուսիսային Պողոտան ինկատի չունես


Լուրջ եմ ասում :Tongue: 
Վիշապը հակիրճ ներկայացրեց: Ավելացնեմ, որ հասարակության մեջ դրական տեղաշարժեր կան: Ճիշտ է, այն աստիճանի չէ, որ իշխանափոխություն լինի, բայց ինչ-որ չափով կա: Եթե առաջ <<իշխանությունները>> բացահայտ անում էին, ինչ ուզում էին, այսօր իրենց քայլերին փորձում են իրավական հիմք տալ:



> Փամփուշտ ա՞լ չունիք Մեր երկրում հեղաշրջում կանեն տաքսու շոփերները: Ես ինչքան տաքսի եմ նստում, բոլորին դուխ եմ տալիս ու ձևերը ասում եմ Մենակ թե էս վերջերս տաքսի շատ քիչ եմ նստում


Տաքսու վարորդները բոլորը ընդդիմադիր են. մեկը մի օր խոսեց-խոսեց, Լևոնին մեղադրեց, որ ոչինչ չի արել 10 տարվա մեջ, հիմա էլ եկել ա, բայց էլի ոչինչ չի անում... տաքացած խոսում ա, ու ինձ համար ծիծաղելին այն էր, որ ինքը գիտեր, թե ինձ բացատրում ա էս իրադրությունը :Jpit:  Ինքը մեղադրում ա, որ էս մի քայլը չի անում, ես ասում եմ, որ Սահմանադրությամբ չի թույլատրվում կամ ավելի վատ կլինի, ասում ա՝ բա ու՞ր էր 10 տարի, ասում եմ՝ իրավունք չուներ թեկնածություն դներ... ամենացավոտը տարել էր այն, որ Բաղրամյանի վրա գրոհ չի եղել... էսպես մինչև համալսարան: Վերջում էլ ասեց՝ կներես, որ գլուխդ տարա :LOL:  Ասեցի՝ ամեն ինչ լավ ա լինելու... :Wink:  Փաստորեն, խաբեցի :LOL:  Լևոն պապի, սևերես չթողես :Angry2:  :Jpit:

----------


## Աբելյան

Շնորհավորում եմ Նախագահի ծնունդը, ցանկանում երկար կյանք: Ինչ որ արել ա, էդքանն էլ ենք գնահատում:

----------

Ambrosine (09.01.2010), Chuk (09.01.2010), DavitH (18.01.2010), Hda (09.01.2010), Mephistopheles (09.01.2010), Հայկօ (10.01.2010), Վիշապ (09.01.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

Ինչ-որ մի լրատվամիջոց գոնե ձևի համար չասեց, չէ՞, որ Երրորդ հանրապետության առաջին նախագահի ծննդյան օրն էր: Լավ, հասկացանք, որ մանր են, հասկացանք, որ նեղճակատ են, բայց է՞դ աստիճանի: Ինչ-ինչ, բայց սա արդեն աբիժնիկություն ա, ընկերներ, սովորական կլինիկական աբիժնիկություն:

----------

Ambrosine (10.01.2010), Chuk (10.01.2010), Kuk (10.01.2010), Mephistopheles (10.01.2010), Nareco (12.01.2010), Norton (10.01.2010), Ungrateful (10.01.2010), Աբելյան (10.01.2010), Ձայնալար (10.01.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինչ-որ մի լրատվամիջոց գոնե ձևի համար չասեց, չէ՞, որ Երրորդ հանրապետության առաջին նախագահի ծննդյան օրն էր: Լավ, հասկացանք, որ մանր են, հասկացանք, որ նեղճակատ են, բայց է՞դ աստիճանի: Ինչ-ինչ, բայց սա արդեն աբիժնիկություն ա, ընկերներ, սովորական կլինիկական աբիժնիկություն:


աբիժնիկություն չէ, ապեր… "գ" ով մի հատ թուրքերեն բառ կա, բայց բանտից նոր եմ հելել չեմ կարա ասեմ…

----------

Kuk (10.01.2010), Ձայնալար (10.01.2010)

----------


## Elmo

> Շնորհավորում եմ Նախագահի ծնունդը, ցանկանում երկար կյանք: Ինչ որ արել ա, էդքանն էլ ենք գնահատում:


Ապեր ինքը նախագահ չի:

----------

Եկվոր (18.01.2010)

----------


## Elmo

> Ինչ-որ մի լրատվամիջոց գոնե ձևի համար չասեց, չէ՞, որ Երրորդ հանրապետության առաջին նախագահի ծննդյան օրն էր: Լավ, հասկացանք, որ մանր են, հասկացանք, որ նեղճակատ են, բայց է՞դ աստիճանի: Ինչ-ինչ, բայց սա արդեն աբիժնիկություն ա, ընկերներ, սովորական կլինիկական աբիժնիկություն:


Ճիշտ ա որ նեղճակատ են: Մի հատ մտքներով չանցավ ցավակցեն ՀՀ քաղաքացիներին ու ամբողջ հայ ազգին Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ծննդյան օրվա կապակցությամբ ու մաղթեն շառից փորձանքից հեռու:

Ես կասեմ. Ցավակցում եմ հայ ազգին, Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ծննդյան օրվա կապակցությամբ:

----------

Rammstein (16.01.2010), Բիձա (10.01.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ապեր ինքը նախագահ չի:


Հայերը էլի վրա տվեցին :Beee: 
Էդ ո՞նց ա Քոչարյանը նախագահ ա, Տեր-Պետրոսյանը՝ ոչ :Think: 

Ինաուգուրացիայի ժամանակ Սարգսյանը հայտարարեց՝ այլևս <<նախկին նախագահ>>-ի փոխարեն օգտագործենք՝ <<պարոն նախագահ>>:

----------


## ministr

Ինչի Քոչարյանի ծնունդին սալյուտ են տալիս որ ԼՏՊ-ին էլ մոռացել են?  :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ինչի Քոչարյանի ծնունդին սալյուտ են տալիս որ ԼՏՊ-ին էլ մոռացել են?


Բա ի՞նչ են անում, հլա մի հատ էլ նկարագրում են, թե ինչպես այդ օրը անցկացրեց:

----------


## Elmo

> Հայերը էլի վրա տվեցին
> Էդ ո՞նց ա Քոչարյանը նախագահ ա, Տեր-Պետրոսյանը՝ ոչ
> 
> Ինաուգուրացիայի ժամանակ Սարգսյանը հայտարարեց՝ այլևս <<նախկին նախագահ>>-ի փոխարեն օգտագործենք՝ <<պարոն նախագահ>>:


1990 թ-ին մի հատ նախագահ ենք ունեցել *ընտված*: Էն էլ իրան չի արդարացրել, դրանից հետո ընդհանրապես նախագահ չենք ունեցել: ԼՏՊ-ն նախագահ եղել ա, բայց էլ *չի*: Ինքը նախկին նախագահ ա: Իսկ Ռոբն ու Սերժը նույնիսկ չեն էլ ընտրվել: Այսինքն իրանք ոչ նախկին, ոչ էլ ներկա նախագահ չեն:

Սերժի ասածն էլ ասնավանի չի: ԼՏՊ-ն նախկին նախագահ ա:

----------

Եկվոր (18.01.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> 1990 թ-ին մի հատ նախագահ ենք ունեցել *ընտված*: Էն էլ իրան չի արդարացրել, դրանից հետո ընդհանրապես նախագահ չենք ունեցել: ԼՏՊ-ն նախագահ եղել ա, բայց էլ *չի*: Ինքը նախկին նախագահ ա: Իսկ Ռոբն ու Սերժը նույնիսկ չեն էլ ընտրվել: Այսինքն իրանք ոչ նախկին, ոչ էլ ներկա նախագահ չեն:
> 
> Սերժի ասածն էլ ասնավանի չի: ԼՏՊ-ն նախկին նախագահ ա:


Հա, էլի հիմք չի, բայց եթե Քոչարյանին համարում են նախագահ, մենք էլ լրիվ հիմքերն ունենք՝ Տեր-Պետրոսյանին էլ նախագահ համարելու:

----------


## Elmo

> Հա, էլի հիմք չի, բայց եթե Քոչարյանին համարում են նախագահ, մենք էլ լրիվ հիմքերն ունենք՝ Տեր-Պետրոսյանին էլ նախագահ համարելու:


Ինձ չի հետաքրքրում ով ում ինչ ա համարում: Մարդ կա Վահագնին ու Միհրին էլ աստված ա համարում: Ես Քոչարյանին նախագահ չեմ համարում: Հայկը շնորհավորում ա, ես էլ ցավակցում եմ: Ով ուրախ ա, կամ ԼՏՊ-ին նախահագ ա համարում, թող Հայկի շնորհավորանքներն ընդունի, ով ցավում ա, որ տենց նախագահ ենք ունեցել, թող ընդունի իմ ցավակցանքը:
Խոսքի ու մտքի ազատություն ա, ես իմ ազատ միտքն ու խոսքը հղել եմ իմ հետ համակարծիք մարդկանց: Հայկն էլ իրա ազատ միտքն ու խոսքն ա հղել իր հետ համակարծիք մարդկանց:

----------

Բիձա (10.01.2010), Եկվոր (18.01.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ինձ չի հետաքրքրում ով ում ինչ ա համարում: Մարդ կա Վահագնին ու Միհրին էլ աստված ա համարում: Ես Քոչարյանին նախագահ չեմ համարում: Հայկը շնորհավորում ա, ես էլ ցավակցում եմ: Ով ուրախ ա, կամ ԼՏՊ-ին նախահագ ա համարում, թող Հայկի շնորհավորանքներն ընդունի, ով ցավում ա, որ տենց նախագահ ենք ունեցել, թող ընդունի իմ ցավակցանքը:
> Խոսքի ու մտքի ազատություն ա, ես իմ ազատ միտքն ու խոսքը հղել եմ իմ հետ համակարծիք մարդկանց: Հայկն էլ իրա ազատ միտքն ու խոսքն ա հղել իր հետ համակարծիք մարդկանց:


Բա հիմա մեր նախագահը ո՞վ ա: Մենակ չասես՝ Մեդվեդևը: Համաձայնի, որ Սարգսյանին լեգիտիմացրին լուռ մնացողները: Ինքը մարտի մեկից հետո ահագին ժամանակ չէր էլ կարող իրեն նախագահ կոչել, բայց... ուզենք-չուզենք հիմա ինքը նախագահն ա:

----------


## Բիձա

Էլմո ջան, միանալով քո մտքերին ցավակցական դիրքերից, համենայնդեպս նշեմ, որ հին նախագահին նախագահ կոչելը  արևմտյան կուլտուրայի մի մաս է:  Երևի արևմտյան կյանքի սկզբունքներից սա միակն է, որ մեր երկիրը պատրաստ է առանց  արյուն թափելու  վերցնելու  ու կիրառելու: :Tongue:

----------


## Elmo

> Բա հիմա մեր նախագահը ո՞վ ա: Մենակ չասես՝ Մեդվեդևը: Համաձայնի, որ Սարգսյանին լեգիտիմացրին լուռ մնացողները: Ինքը մարտի մեկից հետո ահագին ժամանակ չէր էլ կարող իրեն նախագահ կոչել, բայց... ուզենք-չուզենք հիմա ինքը նախագահն ա:


 Նախագահի աթոռին նստելը դեռ բավական չի նախագահ կոչվելու համար, ինչպես որ բավարար չի գեներալի ուսադիր դնելով գեներալ դառնալ, կամ զինվորական համազգեստ հագնելով զինվոր դառնալ:
Իմ համար մեր բոլոր նախագահները էնքան են նախագահ եղել, ինչքան որ կռվի տարիներին անկապ թրաշ պահած ու ֆորմա հագած, ժողովրդին թալանող, ասֆալտի ֆիդայիները:
Կարող ա չհիշես խոսքը ինչի մասին էր: Պարզաբանեմ: Կռվի տարիներին մեկումեջ ֆրոնտին վառելիք, մեքենա կամ դեղօրայք էր պետք լինում: Ազատամարտիկները գալիս էին, ու մեղմ ասած առանց հարցնելու վերցնում տանում էն, ինչ իրանց պետք էր: Վերցնում էին ումից պատահի ու ինչքան պատահի: Նպատակը արդարացնում էր միջոցները:
Բայց էդ թվերին որոշ մարդիկ, ովքեր ֆրոնտը հեռուստացույցով էլ չէին տեսել, թրաշ էին պահում ու ֆորմա հագած գալիս, սեփական պահանջների համար մարդկանցից ունեցվածքը վերցնում էին: Դրանք հենց ասֆալտի ֆիդայիներն էին:
Հիմա Լևոնն էլ, Ռոբն էլ, Սերժն էլ ասֆալտի նախագահ են: Գործ անողն անում ա, իրանք մենակ թալանն են անում:

----------

Ambrosine (10.01.2010), Բիձա (10.01.2010)

----------


## Kuk

> Ես կասեմ. Ցավակցում եմ հայ ազգին, Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ծննդյան օրվա կապակցությամբ:


Ես էլ եմ միանում Էլմոին ու ցավակցում եմ հայ ժողովրդին, որ անկախ երկրում է ապրում, որ արցախյան հաղթած պատերազմ ունի իր պատմության մեջ:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ճիշտ ա որ նեղճակատ են: Մի հատ մտքներով չանցավ ցավակցեն ՀՀ քաղաքացիներին ու ամբողջ հայ ազգին Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ծննդյան օրվա կապակցությամբ ու մաղթեն շառից փորձանքից հեռու:
> 
> Ես կասեմ. Ցավակցում եմ հայ ազգին, Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ծննդյան օրվա կապակցությամբ:


Մո, էստեղ շնորհավորելու ու ցավակցելու հարց չկա: Ես «շնորհավորել» բառը գրե՞լ եմ: Հարցը *էդ մասին նշելն ա*: Հիշելը ու հիշեցնելը. մարդիկ՝ ես, դու, թող իրենց հետևությունները անեն: Հանրապետության առաջին նախագահը անձ չի, մարդ չի, գաղափար ա, որ մարմնավորում ա նաև էդ նույն հանրապետության ստեղծումը, պետությունը, անկախացումն ու շատ ու շատ այլ բաներ: Ու թեկուզ կես բերան նշելը, որ էդ օրը ծնվել ա էն մարդը, ով եղել ա Երրորդ հանրապետության առաջին նախագահը, քաղաքավարություն չի, հարգանք չի, ուրախություն չի, քաղաքացիական գիտակցության դրսևորում ա, ժողովրդավար երկրի ժողովրդավար քաղաքացու ինքնագիտակցության նշան: Ժողովրդավարություն չկա, հասկանալի ա, սրանք մինչև ուղնուծուծը ճորտ են՝ տենց «սխալ» քայլ անելու ու եթերով ԼՏՊ-ի անունը տալու համար, բայց է՞դ աստիճանի: Վաշինգտոնը կարող ա մարդասպան ա եղել, կարող ա փոքր ժամանակ տակն ա արել կամ սիրել ա քրոջ սենյակի բանալուց նայել, բայց էսօր Վաշինգտոնի անունը ոչ թե կոնկրետ էդ միջնահասակ ու մեծ քթով մարդու հետ ա ասոցացվում, այլ ԱՄՆ-ի անկախացման ու որպես պետություն՝ տիրություն կայանալու տարիների ու փաստի հետ, ու դա ա ճիշտը: ԼՏՊ-ի անունը երեկ հիշելը ոչ մի միլիմետրով էլ ստվեր չէր գցի էսօրվա իշխանիկների վրա, բայց դրանով գոնե ցույց կտային, որ *պետություն* ու* անկախություն* բառերը ստից բառեր չեն իրանց համար: Առաջին նախագահը, նորից եմ ասում, անձ չի, գաղափար ա: Դու կարող ես լավ կամ վատ վերաբերվել մարդուն, շնորհավորել կամ ցավակցել էդ առթիվ կամ կապակցությամբ, բայց հիշել պարտավոր ես, եթե քեզ համարում ես քաղաքացի: Որովհետև մենակ քաղաքացու համար ա կարևոր «առաջին նախագահ», «անկախացում», «պետականություն» գաղափարները: Առանց անկախացման ու պետականության ստեղծման հանրապետության նախագահ չի լինում, մեկը մյուսից անբաժան են:




> Ինձ չի հետաքրքրում ով ում ինչ ա համարում: Մարդ կա Վահագնին ու Միհրին էլ աստված ա համարում: Ես Քոչարյանին նախագահ չեմ համարում: Հայկը շնորհավորում ա, ես էլ ցավակցում եմ: Ով ուրախ ա, կամ ԼՏՊ-ին նախահագ ա համարում, թող Հայկի շնորհավորանքներն ընդունի, ով ցավում ա, որ տենց նախագահ ենք ունեցել, թող ընդունի իմ ցավակցանքը:
> Խոսքի ու մտքի ազատություն ա, ես իմ ազատ միտքն ու խոսքը հղել եմ իմ հետ համակարծիք մարդկանց: Հայկն էլ իրա ազատ միտքն ու խոսքն ա հղել իր հետ համակարծիք մարդկանց:


Տես՝ վերևի գրածս: Ես եթե անգամ մոլի ՀՀԿ-ական լինեի, էլի որպես քաղաքացի կհիշեի Երրորդ հանրապետության առաջին նախագահի ծննդյան օրը ու անուն-ազգանունը: Դրանով դու արժանին ես մատուցում հենց հանրապետությանը, ոչ թե մարդուն: Ու դու կարող ես ցավել, որ *տենց* նախագահ ենք ունեցել, քո իրավունքն ա, բայց ցավել, որ *առաջին նախագահ* ենք ունեցել՝ չես կարող, եթե քեզ համար գոնե մի գրամ թանկ են անկախության ու պետականության գաղափարները: Որովհետև առաջին նախագահ ունենալու այլընտրանը ուրիշ նախագահ ունենալը չի, դրա այլընտրանքը ընդհանրապես ոչ մի նախագահ չունենալն ա:

----------

Ambrosine (10.01.2010), Kuk (10.01.2010), Mephistopheles (11.01.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Նախագահի աթոռին նստելը դեռ բավական չի նախագահ կոչվելու համար, ինչպես որ բավարար չի գեներալի ուսադիր դնելով գեներալ դառնալ, կամ զինվորական համազգեստ հագնելով զինվոր դառնալ:
> Իմ համար մեր բոլոր նախագահները էնքան են նախագահ եղել, ինչքան որ կռվի տարիներին անկապ թրաշ պահած ու ֆորմա հագած, ժողովրդին թալանող, ասֆալտի ֆիդայիները:
> Կարող ա չհիշես խոսքը ինչի մասին էր: Պարզաբանեմ: Կռվի տարիներին մեկումեջ ֆրոնտին վառելիք, մեքենա կամ դեղօրայք էր պետք լինում: Ազատամարտիկները գալիս էին, ու մեղմ ասած առանց հարցնելու վերցնում տանում էն, ինչ իրանց պետք էր: Վերցնում էին ումից պատահի ու ինչքան պատահի: Նպատակը արդարացնում էր միջոցները:
> Բայց էդ թվերին որոշ մարդիկ, ովքեր ֆրոնտը հեռուստացույցով էլ չէին տեսել, թրաշ էին պահում ու ֆորմա հագած գալիս, սեփական պահանջների համար մարդկանցից ունեցվածքը վերցնում էին: Դրանք հենց ասֆալտի ֆիդայիներն էին:
> Հիմա Լևոնն էլ, Ռոբն էլ, Սերժն էլ ասֆալտի նախագահ են: Գործ անողն անում ա, իրանք մենակ թալանն են անում:


Էդ <<ասֆալտի ֆիդայիների>> մասին չգիտեի, մերսի:
Հուսով եմ՝ չես կարծում, որ համարում եմ՝ Սարգսյանը էությամբ նախագահ է, առաջնորդ է... բնավ, ես փաստում եմ իրականությունը, այն որ ինքը նախագահն է: Եթե նախագահ չէ, ապա ո՞վ է, նորից եմ հարցնում:

Բա եկեք չթողենք՝ թալան անեն: Ինչ-որ ուղիներ առաջարկում է Լևոնը, իրեն ենք պաշտպանում, հենց մի երիտասարդ խելացի քաղաքական գործիչ հայտնվի ասպարեզում, որ կառաջարկի ավելին՝ քան Լևոնը, էդ ժամանակ էլ Լևոնին կթողենք, կմիանանք իրեն:

----------


## Elmo

> Ես էլ եմ միանում Էլմոին ու ցավակցում եմ հայ ժողովրդին, որ անկախ երկրում է ապրում, որ արցախյան հաղթած պատերազմ ունի իր պատմության մեջ:


Ապեր գլուխսոխ ա էս երկիրը թե անկախ ա: Ուրեմն մաքսանենգ ըլնեմ թե անկախ ա: Մենակ թղթի վրայա անկախ: Թղթի, ոչ թե սահմանադրության որովհետև հենց թուղթ ա էդ անտերը: Ինչո՞վ ենք անկախ: Մեր տուալետի թղթի ռուլոնը ավելի մեծ ուժ ունի, քան էս  երկրի սահմանադրությունը, որովհետև զուտ թղթային առումով ինքը ավելի շատ ա ու փափուկ, քան սահմանադրության ձեռնարկը: Ես էյֆելյան աշտարակի տակի բոմբժ ըլնեմ, թե հանկարծ ռուսը մի օր ծուռ ոտից արթնանա ու մտքին դնի Հայաստանը ոչնչացնել քարտեզի վրայից, ու չկարողանա անել: Ու ոչ մի Եվրոպա ու ԱՄՆ չեն էլ հասցնի արտակարգ սամիթ հրավիրեն էդ կապակցությամբ:

Արցախյան պատերազմը դեռ չենք հաղթել: Պարզապես որոշ հերոս տղերքի արյան գնով էդ հողերը ազատագրել ենք, բայց չենք հաղթել: Ասե՞մ ինչի չենք հաղթել: Որովհետև հողերը վերցրել ենք, բայց բնակչությունը կրկնակի պակասել ա Արցախում: Հողերը վերցրել ենք, բայց դիվանագիտական ֆրոնտով արդեն տակ ենք տալիս: Ես կհամարեի արցախյան գոյամարտը հաղթած, եթե հիմա արցախը ունենար զարգացած տնտեսություն ու 1 000 000 բնակչություն: Ու ղարաբաղցու բանակը հերիքեր էդ հողերի սահմանները պահելու համար ու ղարաբաղցին մի բանով էլ հայաստանցուն օգներ: Հիմա արցախի վրա մենակ տոննայով ծախս ենք անում, տարեկան էլ մի 50-60 ջահել տղա ենք զոհ տալիս սահմանի վրա ազերի սնայպերներին: Ու ինչի՞ համար: Որ ղարաբաղցին գա Երևան ապրի, կամ արտասահման փախնի՞:
Չէ ախպերս, էդ պատերազմը մենք կրվել ենք ու արցախը հիմա մեր համար անկոթ ճամպռուկ ա: Տանելու ուժ չունենք, գցել չենք կարող, ափսոս ա:

Ու ասեմ, որ Լևոնը էդ ժամանակ Սերժից էլ քիչ գործ էր անում դրական տեսակետից, իսկ բացասականից դարերով խոսացել ենք ու ընդհանուր հայտարարի չենք եկել: Ասեմ, որ հիմա սերժին միջազգայինը դեմ ա տվել պատին ու ինքը դիմանում ա, Լևոնը չդիմացավ ու հրաժարական տվեց:

----------

Բիձա (10.01.2010)

----------


## Elmo

Կլօր դու էլ դրան սարքիր ՀՀ գերբը: Առաջին նխագահ: Չէ մի չէ Սմբատ Բագրատունի: Ես իրադարձությունների բերումով ճիշտ ժամանակին ճիշտ տեղում հայտնված մարդուն առաջինը լինելու համար սիմվոլ չեմ համարում:
Ինքը առաջին նախահագ կլիներ եթե երկիր հիմներ, ոչ թե ավերեր:

----------


## Chuk

Հերթական ապուշագույն «քննարկումն» ա ընթանում... ո՜նց եմ ձանձրացել  :Blush:

----------


## Kuk

> Ապեր գլուխսոխ ա էս երկիրը թե անկախ ա: Ուրեմն մաքսանենգ ըլնեմ թե անկախ ա: Մենակ թղթի վրայա անկախ: Թղթի, ոչ թե սահմանադրության որովհետև հենց թուղթ ա էդ անտերը: Ինչո՞վ ենք անկախ: Մեր տուալետի թղթի ռուլոնը ավելի մեծ ուժ ունի, քան էս  երկրի սահմանադրությունը, որովհետև զուտ թղթային առումով ինքը ավելի շատ ա ու փափուկ, քան սահմանադրության ձեռնարկը: Ես էյֆելյան աշտարակի տակի բոմբժ ըլնեմ, թե հանկարծ ռուսը մի օր ծուռ ոտից արթնանա ու մտքին դնի Հայաստանը ոչնչացնել քարտեզի վրայից, ու չկարողանա անել: Ու ոչ մի Եվրոպա ու ԱՄՆ չեն էլ հասցնի արտակարգ սամիթ հրավիրեն էդ կապակցությամբ:
> 
> Արցախյան պատերազմը դեռ չենք հաղթել: Պարզապես որոշ հերոս տղերքի արյան գնով էդ հողերը ազատագրել ենք, բայց չենք հաղթել: Ասե՞մ ինչի չենք հաղթել: Որովհետև հողերը վերցրել ենք, բայց բնակչությունը կրկնակի պակասել ա Արցախում: Հողերը վերցրել ենք, բայց դիվանագիտական ֆրոնտով արդեն տակ ենք տալիս: Ես կհամարեի արցախյան գոյամարտը հաղթած, եթե հիմա արցախը ունենար զարգացած տնտեսություն ու 1 000 000 բնակչություն: Ու ղարաբաղցու բանակը հերիքեր էդ հողերի սահմանները պահելու համար ու ղարաբաղցին մի բանով էլ հայաստանցուն օգներ: Հիմա արցախի վրա մենակ տոննայով ծախս ենք անում, տարեկան էլ մի 50-60 ջահել տղա ենք զոհ տալիս սահմանի վրա ազերի սնայպերներին: Ու ինչի՞ համար: Որ ղարաբաղցին գա Երևան ապրի, կամ արտասահման փախնի՞:
> Չէ ախպերս, էդ պատերազմը մենք կրվել ենք ու արցախը հիմա մեր համար անկոթ ճամպռուկ ա: Տանելու ուժ չունենք, գցել չենք կարող, ափսոս ա:
> 
> Ու ասեմ, որ Լևոնը էդ ժամանակ Սերժից էլ քիչ գործ էր անում դրական տեսակետից, իսկ բացասականից դարերով խոսացել ենք ու ընդհանուր հայտարարի չենք եկել: Ասեմ, որ հիմա սերժին միջազգայինը դեմ ա տվել պատին ու ինքը դիմանում ա, Լևոնը չդիմացավ ու հրաժարական տվեց:


Վազգ, արցախյան պատերազմի պահով ասածներդ ոչ մի կերպ հիմնավորված չեն, էմոցիոնալ բաներ ես գրել ընդամենը: Էն, որ արցախյան պատերազմը հաղթել ենք, դա պարզ ա, դա նաև դու ես նշել ակամա: Համ ասում ես՝ ազատագրել ենք, համ ասում ես՝ չենք հաղթել, մի՞թե չգիտես, որ հաղթելը հենց ազատագրելն ա: Էլ ի՞նչ պետքա անեին, որ հաղթեին: Նպատակը ազատագրելն էր, հաղթական ավարտը հենց ազատագրումն էր, ազատագրվել ա: 
Մեկ էլ կասե՞ս, թե սերժն ինչ դրական բան ա արել կամ անում Արցախի համար: Էդ որ ասում ես Լևոնն ավելի քիչ դրական բան ա արել, քան սերժը: Մի հատ ասա՝ թե Լևոնի որ արածը սերժիոր արածի հետ ես համեմատում, իմանանք, էլի, թեչէ սենց օդում խոսալը հետաքրքիր չի: Սերժի դիմանալը ո՞րն ա, ցեղասպանությունն ուրանալը՞, Լևոնի չդիմանալը ո՞րն էր, որ գերադասեց հանգիստ ձևով հրաժարականը մարտի մեկի՞ց:

----------


## Kuk

> Հերթական ապուշագույն «քննարկումն» ա ընթանում... ո՜նց եմ ձանձրացել


Ո՞նց ապուշագույն, Արտ, բացահայտումներ ենք անում, պարզվում ա՝ սերժը Արցախի համար դրական բաներ ա արել, էսքան ժամանակ չենք տեսել, տեսողության հետ խնդիրներ ունենք, ստեղ մնա, հեսա Էլմոն լուսավորելու ա, մի քանի կիլո սև իկռա ա խոստացել, ասում են՝ տեսողության համար լավ ա, կուտենք կլուսավորվենք: Համ էլ ներքին կարգով սենց թաքուն ասեմ, որ սերժը կարգին պինդ տղա ա, Լևոնի նման թուլամորթ չի, ինքը կարում ա մարտի մեկ անի ու տուտուզը պինդ պահի աթոռի վրա, ոչ թե Լևոնի պես հրաժարական ա տալիս:

----------


## Elmo

> Հերթական ապուշագույն «քննարկումն» ա ընթանում... ո՜նց եմ ձանձրացել


Այ մարդ քո հավին ո՞վ «քշա» ասեց:  :LOL: 
Լևոնի ծնունդն ենք նշում:

Kuk ջան վաղը կշարունակենք, էսօր ես էլ եմ հոգնել:

----------

Բիձա (10.01.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Այ մարդ քո հավին ո՞վ «քշա» ասեց: 
> Լևոնի ծնունդն ենք նշում:
> 
> Kuk ջան վաղը կշարունակենք, էսօր ես էլ եմ հոգնել:


Կներես, շեղվել էի  :Smile: 
Շնորհավոր նախագահի ծնունդը  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կլօր դու էլ դրան սարքիր ՀՀ գերբը: Առաջին նխագահ: Չէ մի չէ Սմբատ Բագրատունի: Ես իրադարձությունների բերումով ճիշտ ժամանակին ճիշտ տեղում հայտնված մարդուն առաջինը լինելու համար սիմվոլ չեմ համարում:
> Ինքը առաջին նախահագ կլիներ եթե երկիր հիմներ, ոչ թե ավերեր:


Էլմօ ջան կարա՞ս մի 2 բառով նկարագրես թե էդ ո՞վ պիտի լիներ ու ոնց պետք ա լիներ, որ դու էս կարծիքը չունենայիր… բարդ բան չեմ ուզում չէ՞… չեմ ասում արա, ասում եմ ասա… գրիչ ա ձեռդ ինչ ուզում ես գրի… մարդիկ ճիշտ ժամանակին ճիշտ տեղում չեն "հայտնվում" էլմօ ջան, այլ լինում են… ռադիկալ տարբեր բաներ են սրանք…

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ես Շնորհավորում եմ Նախագահ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ծնունդը և մաղթում եմ երկար տարիների կյանք ու երջանկություն…

եթե կարող եք այսօր բերել մի քաղաքական գործիչ որ Լևոնից լավն է, բերեք աչքս կոխեք ձենս կտրեմ… իմ արև էլ Լևոնի անունը չեմ տա… հաջողությունները ժողովրդին, սխալները Լևոնին… 

…իսկ եթե չեք կարող բերել, ապա բարի եղեք առողջ քննադատել… դիշովի կայֆերը չեն դզում… 

… մարդը հեռացավ ու 10 տարի ձեն-ծպտուն չհանեց ոչ էլ խառնվեց… էս չէ՞ր մեր սարքած երկիրը… էշ ենք կռվցնում առյուծի ձագի հետ…

----------

Ambrosine (11.01.2010), Chuk (11.01.2010), Kuk (12.01.2010), Rammer (11.01.2010), Հայկօ (11.01.2010)

----------


## Elmo

> Էլմօ ջան կարա՞ս մի 2 բառով նկարագրես թե էդ ո՞վ պիտի լիներ ու ոնց պետք ա լիներ, որ դու էս կարծիքը չունենայիր… բարդ բան չեմ ուզում չէ՞… չեմ ասում արա, ասում եմ ասա… գրիչ ա ձեռդ ինչ ուզում ես գրի… մարդիկ ճիշտ ժամանակին ճիշտ տեղում չեն "հայտնվում" էլմօ ջան, այլ լինում են… ռադիկալ տարբեր բաներ են սրանք…


Ապեր ես քաղաքականությունից ու երկիր ղեկավարելուց հեռու մարդ եմ: Սովորական կամպուտորշիկ, ու ասում եմ էն, ինչ աչքս տեսնում ա:
Օրինակ իմ գործում սենց մի բան կա: Ոչ մեկի տանձին չի, թե ես ո՞նց համակարգչային ցանցը կպահեմ ու ո՞նց եմ էդ ցանցը պաշտպանում ու կայունություն ապահովում: Տնօրենը նստում ա իրա կոմպի մոտ, եթե բրաուզերում հասցե գրեց ու Enter սեղմեց՝ էջը բացվեց, ուրեմն իմ մասին ըսկի չի էլ հիշի: Աշխատողների համակարգերը աշխատում ա ուրեմն իմ մասին չեն հիշում: Այսինքն եթե ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա, ուրեմն ադմինը լավն ա: Կամ էլ իրանք թքած ունեն լա՞վն եմ ես, թե՞ վատը, սիրու՞ն եմ, գե՞շ եմ: Ուզում ա գյալըբո լինեմ, իրանց էդ չի հուզում ու պետք էլ չի հուզի: Իրանք փող են տալիս, լիազորություն են տալիս, նյութատեխնիկական բազա են ապահովում,  ես կատարում եմ էն, ինչի որ պիտի կատարեմ: Իմ տեղը ոչ ոք չի մտածում: Հենց սկսեն իմ տեղը մտածել, ուրեմն ես լավ չեմ աշխատում: Որովհետև մտածելու տեղ եմ թողնում:

Էսքանը ասում եմ, որ հիմա անցնենք պրեզիդենտ կոչված մասնագիտությանը: Պրեզիդենտը ոչ աստվածություն ա, ոչ էլ գերմարդ: Ինքը մասնագետ ա, որին փող ենք տալիս, լիազորություն ենք տալիս, ազգի անունից թուղթ ու բիթիկ ստորագրելու պռախոդ ենք տալիս, որ աշխատի: Հիմա ինքը ո՞նց պիտի անի, դա ինձ չի հետաքրքրում, որովհետև իրա տեղը մտածելու համար ոչ մեկ ոչ ինձ փող ա տվել, ոչ էլ տալու ա, ոչ էլ ես դրա հավեսն ու ժամանակը ունեմ: Ըսկի լիազորություն էլ չունեմ:
Ոնց որ իմ ղեկավարին չի հետաքրքրում, որ ցանցը գրոհողը թույն խակեր ա, կամ թազա վիրուս ա, որի դեմ ըսկի Microsoft-ը փաթչ չի հանել, ընենց էլ ինձ չի հետաքրքրում թե արտաքին քաղաքականության մեջ ով ինչ ա անում մեր պրեզիդենտին: Թող գնա պառկի ում տակն ուզում ա, թող ում հետ ուզում ա քնի, ում ուզում ա խնդրվի ու երկիրը երկիր սարքի: Ինձ բացատրություններ ու արդարացումներ պետք չի, ես իմ քաղաքացիական պարտքը առանց տրտնջալու կատարում եմ: Հարկ էլ եմ վճարում, բանակում էլ եմ ծառայել, օրենքին էլ եմ ենթարկվում: Էս անտեր երկրում էլ իշխանությունը ինձ ա պատկանում ու իմ նմաններին՝ ժողովրդին: Այսինքն պրեզիդենտը մեր վարձած աշխատողն ա ու ես իրանից պահանջում եմ գործ անել: Ո՞նց անել, էդ իրա խնդիրն ա, ես իմանաի ոնց անել, ես կդառնաի պրեզիդենտ: Կամ թող անի, կամ թող ռադը քաշի հրաժարական տա գնա: 3 000 000 մարդ իրանից բան ա ակնկալում:

Ի՞նչ եղավ Լևոնի ժամանակ: Տնտեսապես կզած, բայց նյութատեխնիկական բազայով ապահոված երկիր ունեինք: Շատ գործարաններ պարզապես կոնսերվացնել էր պետք, ու էսօր բացել: Լիքը գիտատեխնիկական ինստիտուտներ պետք էր ոչ թե թալանել ու պարկետից բռնած, մինչև լաբորատորիայի լազերի ռուբինը վաճառել, այլ պահել: Երկաթուղու վագոնները չպետք էր լոմի տեղ վաճառել: Էսօր երկաթուղի ենք սարքում, վագոն չունենք: Գրանդ տոբակոն գործարանն առավ, մենակ պատերն էր մնացել: Կիսակառույց շենքերից նույնիսկ ալյումինի լարերը պատերից հանեցին տարան, վերամբարձ կռունկները քանդեցին ու լոմի տեղ ծախեցին: Մի կռունկը մի շենքից թանկ ա: Հայէլեկտրոի մաման լացացրեցին, ՋԷՑ-ը փոզեցին, սաղ լոմի տեղ ծախեցին: Ավտոպարկերից սաղ ավտոբուսները բալգարկով կտրեցին ու ծախեցին: Հիմա պասիկներով Երևան-շրջաներ ռեյս են անում, քաղաքի համար էլ ավտոբուսը իրանից են առնում:

Ինձ չի հուզում էդքանը ինչի՞ են արել կամ ու՞մ ձեռքով ա գնացել: Դա պետական սեփականություն էր, ու պետության ղեկավարը պետք էր դա պաշպաներ: Բա ինչի՞ իրա տան վառոտները չէր ծախում լոմի տեղ, կամ չէր թողնում ուրիշները ծախեին:

----------

bari hoki (11.01.2010), Lion (11.01.2010), Բիձա (12.01.2010), Շինարար (12.01.2010)

----------


## Rammer

*Էլմո* ջան, ախպեր ջան, էս ինչ սիրուն աշխարհ ես գծել, էտ որ երկրի մասին խոսքը?
Էտ ում, ու ովքերով եք *լիազորել* կամ *պռախոդ* տվել ու ինչ կարաք պահաջեք? Բռատ երբ որ իսկակամուց կկարանք պռախոդ տանք, դաժե էտ ժամանակ չպիտի հանգիստ նստես ու թողես իրա հույսին, թե ինքը ոնց կանի ինչ կանի: Կապ չունի Լևոնը կլինի թե Նազովրեցին: Պրեզիդենտը մեր վարձած աշխատող ա? Դզեցցցցց ապեր...Հայաստանի մասին ա չէ խոսքը?
3 000 000 -ից մոտ 1 00 000 իրոք ակնկալում ա, իսկ մացածաը չգիտեն "ակնկալել" բառը ընդհանրապես:

----------

Mephistopheles (12.01.2010)

----------


## Elmo

> *Էլմո* ջան, ախպեր ջան, էս ինչ սիրուն աշխարհ ես գծել, էտ որ երկրի մասին խոսքը?


 Ախպերս բա որ զարմանում ես ասածներիս վրա: Այսինքն համարում ես, որ Հայաստանում իմ նկարագրածի պես չի եղել ու չի էլ լինի: Այսինքն ստեղ միշտ անօրինություն ու բարդակ ա տիրել, միշտ օրենքը չի գործել ու աննորմալ համակարգ ա ձևավորվել, բա ո՞նց էս էսքանի մեջ պրեզիդենտ ման գալիս:

Որ ասում եմ պրեզիդենտ չենք ունեցել, հենց էդ էլ ի նկատի եմ ունեցել: Չենք ունեցել ու չունենք ոչ կառավարություն, ոչ սահմանադրություն, ոչ օրենք, ոչ էլ պրեզիդենտ:
Եկրը բարդակ ա, բայց պրեզիդենտը՝ նորմալ: Տենց բան չի լինում: Եթե մի կազմակերպությունում բարդակ ա տիրում, ապա դա հենց տնօրենից ա գալիս: Եթե մի երկրում բարդակ ա տիրում, ապա առաջին մեղավորը հենց պրեզիդենտն ա: Ուրեմն նա իր տեղում չի, ուրեմն էդ տեղը իրանը չի: Իսկ Հայաստանում անօրենության, ամենաթողության, ալան-թալանի ու մարդկանց ունեցվածքը խլելու թրևույթների պակաս երբեք չի զգացվել: Ոչ Լևոնի ժամանակ, ոչ էլ նրան հաջորդածների:

----------


## Elmo

> … մարդը հեռացավ ու 10 տարի ձեն-ծպտուն չհանեց ոչ էլ խառնվեց… էս չէ՞ր մեր սարքած երկիրը… էշ ենք կռվցնում առյուծի ձագի հետ…


Իրա դրած հիմքերի վրա հազիվ էլ էշ կռվցնողների երկիր դառնա էլի: Յանիմ նենց իրա ժամանակ Լեդին շուն չէ՞ր կռվցնում: Շունբազ Լեդին էսօր դառել ա քաղաքական հալածյալ ու ժողովրդի աջակցությունն ա վայելում: Զարգանում ենք ապեր: Էն ժամանակ առյուծի ու էշի փող չկար, շուն էինք կռվցնում: Էսօր էլ արդեն էկզոտիկ կենդանիներ կարանք կռվցնենք:

----------

Mephistopheles (12.01.2010), ministr (14.01.2010), Բիձա (12.01.2010)

----------


## bari hoki

> Ես Շնորհավորում եմ Նախագահ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ծնունդը և մաղթում եմ երկար տարիների կյանք ու երջանկություն…
> 
> եթե կարող եք այսօր բերել մի քաղաքական գործիչ որ Լևոնից լավն է, բերեք աչքս կոխեք ձենս կտրեմ… իմ արև էլ Լևոնի անունը չեմ տա… հաջողությունները ժողովրդին, սխալները Լևոնին… 
> 
> …իսկ եթե չեք կարող բերել, ապա բարի եղեք առողջ քննադատել… դիշովի կայֆերը չեն դզում… 
> 
> … մարդը հեռացավ ու 10 տարի ձեն-ծպտուն չհանեց ոչ էլ խառնվեց… էս չէ՞ր մեր սարքած երկիրը… էշ ենք կռվցնում առյուծի ձագի հետ…


Դաշնակները:

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Մոդերատորական: Թեման փակվում է, կվերաբացվի մոդերավորվելուց հետո:*

----------

Ambrosine (12.01.2010), Chuk (12.01.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> *Մոդերատորական: Թեման փակվում է, կվերաբացվի մոդերավորվելուց հետո:*


*Մոդերատորական: Դաշնակներին նվիրված գրառումները տեղափոխվել են համապատասխան թեմա, անլուրջ և անիմաստ գրառումները ջնջվել են,  մի շարք անդամներ՝ զգուշացվել:*

----------

Ambrosine (12.01.2010), Հայկօ (12.01.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր ես քաղաքականությունից ու երկիր ղեկավարելուց հեռու մարդ եմ: Սովորական կամպուտորշիկ, ու ասում եմ էն, ինչ աչքս տեսնում ա:
> Օրինակ իմ գործում սենց մի բան կա: Ոչ մեկի տանձին չի, թե ես ո՞նց համակարգչային ցանցը կպահեմ ու ո՞նց եմ էդ ցանցը պաշտպանում ու կայունություն ապահովում: Տնօրենը նստում ա իրա կոմպի մոտ, եթե բրաուզերում հասցե գրեց ու Enter սեղմեց՝ էջը բացվեց, ուրեմն իմ մասին ըսկի չի էլ հիշի: Աշխատողների համակարգերը աշխատում ա ուրեմն իմ մասին չեն հիշում: Այսինքն եթե ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա, ուրեմն ադմինը լավն ա: Կամ էլ իրանք թքած ունեն լա՞վն եմ ես, թե՞ վատը, սիրու՞ն եմ, գե՞շ եմ: Ուզում ա գյալըբո լինեմ, իրանց էդ չի հուզում ու պետք էլ չի հուզի: Իրանք փող են տալիս, լիազորություն են տալիս, նյութատեխնիկական բազա են ապահովում,  ես կատարում եմ էն, ինչի որ պիտի կատարեմ: Իմ տեղը ոչ ոք չի մտածում: Հենց սկսեն իմ տեղը մտածել, ուրեմն ես լավ չեմ աշխատում: Որովհետև մտածելու տեղ եմ թողնում:
> 
> *Էսքանը ասում եմ, որ հիմա անցնենք պրեզիդենտ կոչված մասնագիտությանը*: Պրեզիդենտը ոչ աստվածություն ա, ոչ էլ գերմարդ: Ինքը մասնագետ ա, որին փող ենք տալիս, լիազորություն ենք տալիս, ազգի անունից թուղթ ու բիթիկ ստորագրելու պռախոդ ենք տալիս, որ աշխատի: Հիմա ինքը ո՞նց պիտի անի, դա ինձ չի հետաքրքրում, որովհետև իրա տեղը մտածելու համար ոչ մեկ ոչ ինձ փող ա տվել, ոչ էլ տալու ա, ոչ էլ ես դրա հավեսն ու ժամանակը ունեմ: Ըսկի լիազորություն էլ չունեմ:
> Ոնց որ իմ ղեկավարին չի հետաքրքրում, որ ցանցը գրոհողը թույն խակեր ա, կամ թազա վիրուս ա, որի դեմ ըսկի Microsoft-ը փաթչ չի հանել, ընենց էլ ինձ չի հետաքրքրում թե արտաքին քաղաքականության մեջ ով ինչ ա անում մեր պրեզիդենտին: Թող գնա պառկի ում տակն ուզում ա, թող ում հետ ուզում ա քնի, ում ուզում ա խնդրվի ու երկիրը երկիր սարքի: Ինձ բացատրություններ ու արդարացումներ պետք չի, ես իմ քաղաքացիական պարտքը առանց տրտնջալու կատարում եմ: Հարկ էլ եմ վճարում, բանակում էլ եմ ծառայել, օրենքին էլ եմ ենթարկվում: Էս անտեր երկրում էլ իշխանությունը ինձ ա պատկանում ու իմ նմաններին՝ ժողովրդին: Այսինքն պրեզիդենտը մեր վարձած աշխատողն ա ու ես իրանից պահանջում եմ գործ անել: Ո՞նց անել, էդ իրա խնդիրն ա, ես իմանաի ոնց անել, ես կդառնաի պրեզիդենտ: Կամ թող անի, կամ թող ռադը քաշի հրաժարական տա գնա: 3 000 000 մարդ իրանից բան ա ակնկալում:
> 
> Ի՞նչ եղավ Լևոնի ժամանակ: Տնտեսապես կզած, բայց նյութատեխնիկական բազայով ապահոված երկիր ունեինք: Շատ գործարաններ պարզապես կոնսերվացնել էր պետք, ու էսօր բացել: Լիքը գիտատեխնիկական ինստիտուտներ պետք էր ոչ թե թալանել ու պարկետից բռնած, մինչև լաբորատորիայի լազերի ռուբինը վաճառել, այլ պահել: Երկաթուղու վագոնները չպետք էր լոմի տեղ վաճառել: Էսօր երկաթուղի ենք սարքում, վագոն չունենք: Գրանդ տոբակոն գործարանն առավ, մենակ պատերն էր մնացել: Կիսակառույց շենքերից նույնիսկ ալյումինի լարերը պատերից հանեցին տարան, վերամբարձ կռունկները քանդեցին ու լոմի տեղ ծախեցին: Մի կռունկը մի շենքից թանկ ա: Հայէլեկտրոի մաման լացացրեցին, ՋԷՑ-ը փոզեցին, սաղ լոմի տեղ ծախեցին: Ավտոպարկերից սաղ ավտոբուսները բալգարկով կտրեցին ու ծախեցին: Հիմա պասիկներով Երևան-շրջաներ ռեյս են անում, քաղաքի համար էլ ավտոբուսը իրանից են առնում:
> 
> Ինձ չի հուզում էդքանը ինչի՞ են արել կամ ու՞մ ձեռքով ա գնացել: Դա պետական սեփականություն էր, ու պետության ղեկավարը պետք էր դա պաշպաներ: Բա ինչի՞ իրա տան վառոտները չէր ծախում լոմի տեղ, կամ չէր թողնում ուրիշները ծախեին:


Էլմո ջան, Պրեզիդենտը մասնագիտություն չի ու սրանից բխոխ քո արած հետևությունները արդեն որակազրկվում են … կասեմ առավելը, անգամ մասնագետը իր պատվիրատուի հետ ունի կոնտրակտ/պայմանագիր որտեղ հստակ նշվում է *պատվիրատուի և մասնագետի պարտականությունները*… նրանք երկուսն էլ ունեն պարտավորություններ… քո ասածի պես չի փողը տալիս եմ ոնց կուզես արա… եթե դու տենց ես աշխատում, քեզ խաբում են ապեր, բաներ ես անում որի համար չես վճարվում… կամ էլ ավել ես վերցնում քան հնարավոր է անել, ասինքն խաբում ես իրենց, որին չեմ հավատա… կոնտրակտը փողով ստրկություն չի…դու որ պրեզիդենտ ես ընտրում չի նշանակում ձեռներդ պիտի դնես ջեբերդ "բիլիարդ խաղաս"… հիմա եթե ահգամ էս տեսանկյունից դիտենք ապա կա պայմանագիր պրեզիդենտի և ժողովրդի միջև որտեղ երկու կողմն էլ ունեն իրենց պարտականությունները… հիմա դու ավելի լավ կիմանաս ով ինչքանով է կատարում իր պարտականությունները պայմանագրի շրջանակներում…

… ինչ որ եղել է սաղս էլ գիտենք Էլմօ ջան… հարցս դա չէր… հարցս սա էր "*ո՞վ պիտի լիներ ու ոնց պետք ա լիներ, որ դու էս կարծիքը չունենայիր*" կամ ավելի լավ լիներ … մի հատ անուն պտի տաս… ասա որ մազերս պոկեմ թե ինչի իրան չենք ընտրել ու եթե սաղ ա էթամ ոռը պաչեմ որ գա դզի… պարզ հարց

----------

ministr (14.01.2010), Rammer (13.01.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Իրա դրած հիմքերի վրա հազիվ էլ էշ կռվցնողների երկիր դառնա էլի*: Յանիմ նենց իրա ժամանակ Լեդին շուն չէ՞ր կռվցնում: Շունբազ Լեդին էսօր դառել ա քաղաքական հալածյալ ու ժողովրդի աջակցությունն ա վայելում: Զարգանում ենք ապեր: Էն ժամանակ առյուծի ու էշի փող չկար, շուն էինք կռվցնում: Էսօր էլ արդեն էկզոտիկ կենդանիներ կարանք կռվցնենք:


շուն ամեն տեղ են կռվցնում բայց էշը առյուծի հետ դա զուտ հայկական տրադիցիա է… ինչ վերաբերվում է "իրա դրած հիմքերին"… ամոթ ա տենց բան ես ասում, ուրեմն  ամբողջ 3500 տարվա մեջ Լևոնի 8 տարին է՞ր որ մեզ սենց փչացրեց, իսկ հնարավոր չի՞ որ հենց սկզբից ենք փչացած եղել… Էլմօ ջան էսի "պառավի" լոգիկա ա ու քեզ չի սազում…

----------

Kuk (13.01.2010)

----------


## Elmo

> Էլմո ջան, Պրեզիդենտը մասնագիտություն չի ու սրանից բխոխ քո արած հետևությունները արդեն որակազրկվում են … կասեմ առավելը, անգամ մասնագետը իր պատվիրատուի հետ ունի կոնտրակտ/պայմանագիր որտեղ հստակ նշվում է *պատվիրատուի և մասնագետի պարտականությունները*… նրանք երկուսն էլ ունեն պարտավորություններ… քո ասածի պես չի փողը տալիս եմ ոնց կուզես արա… եթե դու տենց ես աշխատում, քեզ խաբում են ապեր, բաներ ես անում որի համար չես վճարվում… կամ էլ ավել ես վերցնում քան հնարավոր է անել, ասինքն խաբում ես իրենց, որին չեմ հավատա… կոնտրակտը փողով ստրկություն չի…դու որ պրեզիդենտ ես ընտրում չի նշանակում ձեռներդ պիտի դնես ջեբերդ "բիլիարդ խաղաս"… հիմա եթե ահգամ էս տեսանկյունից դիտենք ապա կա պայմանագիր պրեզիդենտի և ժողովրդի միջև որտեղ երկու կողմն էլ ունեն իրենց պարտականությունները… հիմա դու ավելի լավ կիմանաս ով ինչքանով է կատարում իր պարտականությունները պայմանագրի շրջանակներում…
> 
> … ինչ որ եղել է սաղս էլ գիտենք Էլմօ ջան… հարցս դա չէր… հարցս սա էր "*ո՞վ պիտի լիներ ու ոնց պետք ա լիներ, որ դու էս կարծիքը չունենայիր*" կամ ավելի լավ լիներ … մի հատ անուն պտի տաս… ասա որ մազերս պոկեմ թե ինչի իրան չենք ընտրել ու եթե սաղ ա էթամ ոռը պաչեմ որ գա դզի… պարզ հարց


Դէ առաջին մասով կարամ ասեմ, որ պրեզիդենտը երդում ա տալիս որ ամեն գնով կծառայի ժողովրդին, ամեն ինչ կանի, որպեսզի պահպանի քաղաքացիների արժանապատվությունը, իրավունքները և այլն և այլն...: Ասեմ, որ բոլորն էլ իրենց երդումը դրժել են:

Իսկ երկրորդ մասով, Մեֆ ջան իրոք չեմ կարա տենց մարդու մատնանշեմ: Մարդը պետք ա ին-որ բան արած լինի չէ՞ որ ես էլ ասեմ, տես այ էս մարդն ա, էսինչ տողում լավ արել ա իրա գործը, հիմա էլ պրեզիդենտ դնենք կանի: Գիտե՞ս ինչի չեն երևում էդ մարդիկ, որովհետև էս շակալները դրանց հանում են արանքից: Գլուխն ուտում, զաչումարիտ են անում, չեն թողնում տենց մարդիկ գլուխ բարձրացնեն, որ մենք էլ տեղներն իմանանք:

----------

dvgray (13.01.2010), Mephistopheles (12.01.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> շուն ամեն տեղ են կռվցնում բայց էշը առյուծի հետ դա զուտ հայկական տրադիցիա է… ինչ վերաբերվում է "իրա դրած հիմքերին"… ամոթ ա տենց բան ես ասում, ուրեմն  ամբողջ 3500 տարվա մեջ Լևոնի 8 տարին է՞ր որ մեզ սենց փչացրեց, իսկ հնարավոր չի՞ որ հենց սկզբից ենք փչացած եղել… Էլմօ ջան էսի "պառավի" լոգիկա ա ու քեզ չի սազում…


Mephistopheles  :Smile: 
իսկ քո լոգիկան… որ հետևեմ քո լոգիկային ու 3500 կամ 5300 կամ 53000 տարվա մատերիալիստական պատմագիտությանը, ապա կարող՞ եմ շարունակել, որ Քոչի ու Սերոժի վրա էլ ա դա տարածվում: Որ դա մեր պատմության օբեկտիվ հետագիծն ա ու ճանապաչհը: Եթե այո, ապա ստեղ ինչ՞ ենք ընկել էդ մարչդկանց հետևից  :Wink: 
…
ճիշտն ասած ես էլ եմ համարում, որ մենք ունենք էն, ինչ որ բնականից պետք ա ունենայինք, հաշվի առնելով մեր համապատասխան ռեսուրսները: կոնկրետ էս 20 տարվա կտրվածքով վճռորոշ է եղել մեր "կուտ ուտելու" խասիաթը: Ռսների կուտը լավ կերանք ու … հիշում ես՞՝ ՝ "Լենին, պարտիա , Գարբաչով"  :LOL:   :LOL: 
բա Լիգաչովը, որ Գարբաչովին դեմ էր ու խանգարում էր որ Գարբաչովը Ղարաբաղը մեզ տա  :LOL:   :LOL: 
…
բայց սենց կուտ ուտող աշխարհում մենակ մենք չենք… լիքն են մեր նման գարի կտցահարողները

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Mephistopheles 
> *իսկ քո լոգիկան… որ հետևեմ քո լոգիկային ու 3500 կամ 5300 կամ 53000 տարվա մատերիալիստական պատմագիտությանը, ապա կարող՞ եմ շարունակել, որ Քոչի ու Սերոժի վրա էլ ա դա տարածվում:* Որ դա մեր պատմության օբեկտիվ հետագիծն ա ու ճանապաչհը: Եթե այո, ապա ստեղ ինչ՞ ենք ընկել էդ մարչդկանց հետևից 
> …
> ճիշտն ասած ես էլ եմ համարում, որ մենք ունենք էն, ինչ որ բնականից պետք ա ունենայինք, հաշվի առնելով մեր համապատասխան ռեսուրսները: կոնկրետ էս 20 տարվա կտրվածքով վճռորոշ է եղել մեր "կուտ ուտելու" խասիաթը: Ռսների կուտը լավ կերանք ու … հիշում ես՞՝ ՝ "Լենին, պարտիա , Գարբաչով"  
> բա Լիգաչովը, որ Գարբաչովին դեմ էր ու խանգարում էր որ Գարբաչովը Ղարաբաղը մեզ տա  
> …
> բայց սենց կուտ ուտող աշխարհում մենակ մենք չենք… լիքն են մեր նման գարի կտցահարողները


Աբրիս Դիվ ջան, ճիշտ ես ասում ու լոգիկաս ճիշտ ես հասկանում… ես երբեք էլ միանշանակորեն Քոչին ու Սերոժին չեմ մեղադրել… մեզնից ա, բայց ես հավատում եմ որ կարելի ա դզել… ու մեկ ա դզվելու ա վաղ թե ուշ…

----------

Gayl (14.01.2010), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (14.01.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> Աբրիս Դիվ ջան, ճիշտ ես ասում ու լոգիկաս ճիշտ ես հասկանում… ես երբեք էլ միանշանակորեն Քոչին ու Սերոժին չեմ մեղադրել… մեզնից ա, բայց ես հավատում եմ որ կարելի ա դզել… ու մեկ ա դզվելու ա վաղ թե ուշ…


դու շատ լավատես ես. օպտիմիստ, այսպես ասած:
բայց ոնց՞ ա վաղ թե ուշ դզվելու  :Wink: 
ես չնայած մի հատ ճանապարհ ոնց որ թե տեսնում եմ: - բռնում ենք սաղ ազգով քոչում ենք ասենք Վրաստան: Դրանց իրանց ախրանիկներով թողում ենք էս երկրի մեջ: Սպասում ենք մի 10 ամիս, մինչև էս անասունները իրար լրիվ ուտում են ու մնում են մի քանի հոգի ու վերադառնում ու վերջացնում ենք էտ մի քանի հոգոն:
էն կռիսերի վրա արված գիտափորձին ծանոթ ես չէ՞, երբ մի քանի հատին գցում են վանդակ ու չեն կերակրում, սկսում են իրար ուտել, ու վերջին կռիսին հանում են ու ազատություն շնորհում: էտ կռիսը դառնում ա իսկական կռիս որսացող: ու իրա նման կռիս որսացող հնարավոր չէ մոգոնել:

----------


## Elmo

> շուն ամեն տեղ են կռվցնում բայց էշը առյուծի հետ դա զուտ հայկական տրադիցիա է… ինչ վերաբերվում է "իրա դրած հիմքերին"… ամոթ ա տենց բան ես ասում, ուրեմն  ամբողջ 3500 տարվա մեջ Լևոնի 8 տարին է՞ր որ մեզ սենց փչացրեց, իսկ հնարավոր չի՞ որ հենց սկզբից ենք փչացած եղել… Էլմօ ջան էսի "պառավի" լոգիկա ա ու քեզ չի սազում…


Ապ եթե մենք էն գլխից լավ ազգ լինեինք, մեր հողատարածքները գնալով ֆիզիկապես չէին փոքրանա ու իշանիկները առանձին-առանձին իրար բսկտելով չէին զբաղվի: 3500 տարի էլ լոխ ենք եղել, դրա համար էլ թաթարը, բյուզանդացին, պարսիկը, թուրքը մտել ասել են "արա հալա սաղդ հելաք տեղի~ց, հավսա~ր զգաս'տ, էս սարն իմն է, էս ծառն իմն է": Ու մեր իշխանիկների մի մասը օճառը վերցրել ու վազել ա բյուզանդի հետեվը մտնելու, մյուսը` պարսիկի ու իրար միս են կերել:

Եթե լավ ազգ լինեինք, Լևոնի պես պրեզիդենտ չէինք ունենա էլի:
Սերժի ու Ռոբի մասին չխոսամ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապ եթե մենք էն գլխից լավ ազգ լինեինք, մեր հողատարածքները գնալով ֆիզիկապես չէին փոքրանա ու իշանիկները առանձին-առանձին իրար բսկտելով չէին զբաղվի: 3500 տարի էլ լոխ ենք եղել, դրա համար էլ թաթարը, բյուզանդացին, պարսիկը, թուրքը մտել ասել են "արա հալա սաղդ հելաք տեղի~ց, հավսա~ր զգաս'տ, էս սարն իմն է, էս ծառն իմն է": Ու մեր իշխանիկների մի մասը օճառը վերցրել ու վազել ա բյուզանդի հետեվը մտնելու, մյուսը` պարսիկի ու իրար միս են կերել:
> *
> Եթե լավ ազգ լինեինք, Լևոնի պես պրեզիդենտ չէինք ունենա էլի:*
> Սերժի ու Ռոբի մասին չխոսամ:


Էլմ ապեր, պատմության կտրվածքով որ նայենք ԼՏՊ-ն էդքան էլ վատը չի եղել… հենց մենակ էն բանի համար որ էն ժամանակ եղած գործիչներից որն էլ լիներ ավելի վատ էր լինելու… ուղղակի պիտի կարողանանք օբյեկտիվ նայել… հենց կարողացանք օբյեկտիվ նայել մեր պատմությանը, ոչ միայն մեր գործիչներն իրենց տեղերը կգտնեն պատմության մեջ, այլ նաև շատ բան կուղղվի…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *դու շատ լավատես ես. օպտիմիստ, այսպես ասած:*
> բայց ոնց՞ ա վաղ թե ուշ դզվելու 
> ես չնայած մի հատ ճանապարհ ոնց որ թե տեսնում եմ: - բռնում ենք սաղ ազգով քոչում ենք ասենք Վրաստան: Դրանց իրանց ախրանիկներով թողում ենք էս երկրի մեջ: Սպասում ենք մի 10 ամիս, մինչև էս անասունները իրար լրիվ ուտում են ու մնում են մի քանի հոգի ու վերադառնում ու վերջացնում ենք էտ մի քանի հոգոն:
> էն կռիսերի վրա արված գիտափորձին ծանոթ ես չէ՞, երբ մի քանի հատին գցում են վանդակ ու չեն կերակրում, սկսում են իրար ուտել, ու վերջին կռիսին հանում են ու ազատություն շնորհում: էտ կռիսը դառնում ա իսկական կռիս որսացող: ու իրա նման կռիս որսացող հնարավոր չէ մոգոնել:


Դիվ ջան, աշխարհում "տեղ են հասնում" կամ "մի բանի են հասնում" օպտիմիստները… ինչ վերաբերվում է "երբ"-ին, ինչքան շատ օպտիմիստ լինի մեր ժողովրդի մեջ էնքան շուտ կհասնեն, չեղավ՝ չենք հասնի… լուծումը եթե ծագեց օպտիմիստի գլխում ա ծագելու Դիվ ջան…

----------

Chuk (14.01.2010), Rammer (14.01.2010), Tig (14.01.2010), Ձայնալար (14.01.2010), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (14.01.2010)

----------


## bari hoki

«Ագռավը ամեն տարի իր բույնը փոխում է գիտի թե բույնից է չիուզում հասկանալ որ իրենից է»
Հիմա էլ ձերն է գիտեք թե ՀՀՆ փոխելով ամեն ինչ «հարթվելու» է:

----------


## Ambrosine

> «Ագռավը ամեն տարի իր բույնը փոխում է գիտի թե բույնից է չիուզում հասկանալ որ իրենից է»
> Հիմա էլ ձերն է գիտեք թե ՀՀՆ փոխելով ամեն ինչ «հարթվելու» է:


Ամեն ինչ չի հարթվելու, բայց գոնե հարթեցնելու ցանկություն ու կամք կլինի:
ՀՀՆ - համախառն համաշխարհային նախագե

----------


## bari hoki

> Ամեն ինչ չի հարթվելու, բայց գոնե հարթեցնելու ցանկություն ու կամք կլինի:
> ՀՀՆ - համախառն համաշխարհային նախագե


Որքան ես համոզված՞ որ Լևոնը կամ մեկ ուրիշը որ լինի նախագահ կատարելու է իր խոստումը, ինչ որ «ամուր» փաստաթխտեր կան՞ , թե օդում՞ ասված խոսքերին էք հավատում:

----------


## Gayl

> Որքան ես համոզված՞ որ Լևոնը կամ մեկ ուրիշը որ լինի նախագահ կատարելու է իր խոստումը, ինչ որ «ամուր» փաստաթխտեր կան՞ , թե օդում՞ ասված խոսքերին էք հավատում:


Բան ասիր, որ խաբի իրան էլ գծերից կքցենք :LOL:

----------

Mephistopheles (14.01.2010)

----------


## bari hoki

> Բան ասիր, որ խաբի իրան էլ գծերից կքցենք


Բարեկամ անհոգ ապրի ոչ թե ամբողջ կյանքում նախագահին գծերից քցելով զբաղվի:

----------


## Gayl

> Բարեկամ անհոգ ապռի ոչ թե ամբողջ կյանքում նախագահին գծերից քցելով զբաղվի:


Չկա մարդ ով անհոգ ա ապրում, իսկ գոնե նորմալ ապրելու համար պետք է ամբողջ կյանքդ կռիվ տաս թե չէ քեզ գծերից կքցեն:

----------

Ambrosine (14.01.2010), Kuk (15.01.2010), Mephistopheles (14.01.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Որքան ես համոզված՞ որ Լևոնը կամ մեկ ուրիշը որ լինի նախագահ կատարելու է իր խոստումը, ինչ որ «ամուր» փաստաթխտեր կան՞ , թե օդում՞ ասված խոսքերին էք հավատում:


Երբ որ տեսնում եմ նորընտիրի /սենց էլ նորընտիր մնաց :LOL: / մեծ-մեծ խոստումները, հետո դրանց հաջորդող հերթական պարտությունները, այլ ելք չի մնում, քան՝ հավատալ Լևոնի՝ օդում ասված խոսքերին:

Այն ուժը, որ կբերի իշխանության, կարող է նույն հաջողությամբ էլ տապալել:

----------


## bari hoki

> Երբ որ տեսնում եմ նորընտիրի /սենց էլ նորընտիր մնաց/ մեծ-մեծ խոստումները, հետո դրանց հաջորդող հերթական պարտությունները, այլ ելք չի մնում, քան՝ հավատալ Լևոնի՝ օդում ասված խոսքերին:
> 
> Այն ուժը, որ կբերի իշխանության, կարող է նույն հաջողությամբ էլ տապալել:


Ամեն դեպքում մեղավորը ժողովուրդն է ոչ թե կառավարչությունը, որ անգամ անհատական բողոք չունի (ի նկատի ունեմ ինչ որ գրավոր բողոք, ընդանրապես՝): Գոյություն ունի «ոսկե» օրենք Աստծունը տվեք Աստծուն պետությանը տվեք պետությանը, եղեք օրենքի շրջանակներում, օենսգրքում ամեն պաշտպանվելու միջոցը կա: Ժողովուրդն է ղեկավարում երկիրը:
Լևոնը կամ իր կողմնակիցնեը իրենց անձնական շահը ունեն հակառակ դեպքում հանրահավաք չեն կազմակերպի: Նորից տուժվելու է ժողովուրդը, ամեն անգամ հեղափոխության մասին մռածելուց հիշեք նորաստեղծ ընդանիքի մասին, որ անեն ինչ զերոից պեսք է սկսել:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ամեն դեպքում մեղավորը ժողովուրդն է ոչ թե կառավարչությունը, որ անգամ անհատական բողոք չունի (ի նկատի ունեմ ինչ որ գրավոր բողոք, ընդանրապես՝): Գոյություն ունի «ոսկե» օրենք Աստծունը տվեք Աստծուն պետությանը տվեք պետությանը, եղեք օրենքի շրջանակներում, օենսգրքում ամեն պաշտպանվելու միջոցը կա: Ժողովուրդն է ղեկավարում երկիրը:
> Լևոնը կամ իր կողմնակիցնեը իրենց անձնական շահը ունեն հակառակ դեպքում հանրահավաք չեն կազմակերպի: Նորից տուժվելու է ժողովուրդը, ամեն անգամ հեղափոխության մասին մռածելուց հիշեք նորաստեղծ ընդանիքի մասին, որ անեն ինչ զերոից պեսք է սկսել:


Բայց այդ ո՞ր մի քաղաքական ուժը շահեր չունի: Ուղղակի դրանք պետք է հարմարեցվեն ժողովրդի շահերի հետ:
Ժողովուրդը փորձեց իր ձեռքը վերցնել իշխանությունը, բայց տեղի ունեցավ մարտի 1-ը:

----------


## bari hoki

> Բայց այդ ո՞ր մի քաղաքական ուժը շահեր չունի: Ուղղակի դրանք պետք է հարմարեցվեն ժողովրդի շահերի հետ:
> Ժողովուրդը փորձեց իր ձեռքը վերցնել իշխանությունը, բայց տեղի ունեցավ մարտի 1-ը:


Իշխանությունը վաղուց արդեն ժողովրդի ձեռքում է պետք է օգտագորձել, ոչ թե նորը փնդրել:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իշխանությունը վաղուց արդեն ժողովրդի ձեռքում է պետք է օգտագորձել, ոչ թե նորը փնդրել:


Լավ, եթե իշխանությունը ժողովրդի ձեռքում ա, ո՞նց անենք՝ իշխանությունը ժողովրդի ձեռքից վերցնենք:

----------


## Nareco

> Ամեն դեպքում մեղավորը ժողովուրդն է ոչ թե կառավարչությունը, որ անգամ անհատական բողոք չունի (ի նկատի ունեմ ինչ որ գրավոր բողոք, ընդանրապես՝):* Գոյություն ունի «ոսկե» օրենք Աստծունը տվեք Աստծուն պետությանը տվեք պետությանը, եղեք օրենքի շրջանակներում, օենսգրքում ամեն պաշտպանվելու միջոցը կա: Ժողովուրդն է ղեկավարում երկիրը:*
> Լևոնը կամ իր կողմնակիցնեը իրենց անձնական շահը ունեն հակառակ դեպքում հանրահավաք չեն կազմակերպի: Նորից տուժվելու է ժողովուրդը, ամեն անգամ հեղափոխության մասին մռածելուց հիշեք նորաստեղծ ընդանիքի մասին, որ անեն ինչ զերոից պեսք է սկսել:


...Հիսուս, տեսնելով ժողովրդի բազմությունը, բարձրացավ լեռան վրա եւ ասաց. «Երանի նրանց, որ քաղցն ու ծարաւն ունեն արդարութեան, որովհետեւ նրանք *պիտի հագենան*» (Ղուկ. 6: 20-23): 

Հ.գ. Բան չմնաց...  :Wink:

----------

bari hoki (16.01.2010)

----------


## Լեռնցի

Ազգային գաղափարախոսությունը կեղծ կատեգորիա է: Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան:

Այս նախադասությունից ակնհայտորեն երևում է, որ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը Հայ ազգի համար անելիք չունի: Ժամանակն է, որ ազգային գիտակցություն ունեցող հայորդիները ուշքի գան: 
Իսկ ԼՏՊ-ն էլ վերջապես չքվի Հայաստանից:

----------

bari hoki (16.01.2010), Շինարար (16.01.2010)

----------


## Elmo

> Ազգային գաղափարախոսությունը կեղծ կատեգորիա է: Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան:
> 
> Այս նախադասությունից ակնհայտորեն երևում է, որ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը Հայ ազգի համար անելիք չունի: Ժամանակն է, որ ազգային գիտակցություն ունեցող հայորդիները ուշքի գան: 
> Իսկ ԼՏՊ-ն էլ վերջապես չքվի Հայաստանից:


Ապեր թող չչքվի, թող միշտ օնլայն մնա, որ սաղ տենան, որ ինքը օդ ա: Որ միշտ աչքների առաջ լինի ու չմոռանան ով ա ԼՏՊ-ն: Մեր ժողովրդի հիշողությունը կարճ ա: Հենց չքվի, կմոռանան ով ա ինքը ու մի 10 տարի հետո կհայտնվի լրիվ մաքուր ու փրկիչի կերպարանքով: Ժողովուրդը էլի կհավատա ու կհետևի իրան, էլի կողջունի, կվանկարկի, հետևից կգնա իշխանափոխություն անելու: Մեկ էլ ամենապատասխանատու պահին Լևոնը կասի ինձ տնային կալանք են տվել, դուք տեսեք ինչ եք անում, ես որ տանից դուրս գամ ինձ կխփեն դուք մենակով կանգնեք գյուլեքի դեմը ու սպեցնազի, բանակի, ոստիկանության հետ անհավասար կռիվ տվեք: Հանկարծ դուխաթափ չլինեք, ես իմ տանը ապահով նստած եմ: Հենց հաղթեք, կգամ հարթակից մեծ-մեծ կխոսամ: Չհաղթեք, առաջին խախաղություն ու սահմանադրական պայքար քարոզողը զատո ես եմ: Էնքան սահմանադրական պայքարից կխոսամ, որ սերժն էլ մոռաա ով էր ամեն գնով իրան վռնդել քարոզում ժողովրդին: Արդյունքում դուք կմնաք ջարդարար, ես՝ խաղաղ ու սահմանադրական պայքար քարոզող լիդեր:

----------

bari hoki (16.01.2010), Բիձա (16.01.2010), Շինարար (16.01.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ազգային գաղափարախոսությունը կեղծ կատեգորիա է: Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան:
> 
> Այս նախադասությունից ակնհայտորեն երևում է, որ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը Հայ ազգի համար անելիք չունի: Ժամանակն է, որ ազգային գիտակցություն ունեցող հայորդիները ուշքի գան: 
> Իսկ ԼՏՊ-ն էլ վերջապես չքվի Հայաստանից:


Նայած թե ազգ ասելով ով ինչ է հասկանում:

----------


## bari hoki

> Լավ, եթե իշխանությունը ժողովրդի ձեռքում ա, ո՞նց անենք՝ իշխանությունը ժողովրդի ձեռքից վերցնենք:


Իմ կարծիքով մի քիչ որ ինքնուրույն մտածեք ժողովրդի ձեռքից կվերցնեք:

----------


## Gayl

> Ազգային գաղափարախոսությունը կեղծ կատեգորիա է: Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան:


Դու այդ խոսքերից ինչ ես հասկացել:

----------


## Rammer

> Ազգային գաղափարախոսությունը կեղծ կատեգորիա է: Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան:
> 
> Այս նախադասությունից ակնհայտորեն երևում է, որ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը Հայ ազգի համար անելիք չունի: Ժամանակն է, որ ազգային գիտակցություն ունեցող հայորդիները ուշքի գան: 
> Իսկ ԼՏՊ-ն էլ վերջապես չքվի Հայաստանից:


Իսկ ովքեր են այդ մարդիկ? Ովքեր հավաքվում են դրոշ են պաժառ տալիս?

----------

Chuk (16.01.2010), Kuk (16.01.2010)

----------


## Kuk

> Իսկ ովքեր են այդ մարդիկ? Ովքեր հավաքվում են դրոշ են պաժառ տալիս?


Գյուլխեղդների մասի՞ն ես ասում :LOL:

----------

Rammer (17.01.2010)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Իսկ ովքեր են այդ մարդիկ? Ովքեր հավաքվում են դրոշ են պաժառ տալիս?


 Թեմաից մի շեղվիր, սա ԼՏՊ-ի մասին թեմա է, ու խոսքը իրեն է վերաբերվում: Ու իրա արած էդ արտահայտությունը պարզապես պարզ ապացուցում է, որ ԼՏՊ-ն Հայ ազգի մարդ չէ: 

հ.գ. Դրոշ վառողները մի օր դրոշի տերերին են վառելու,... ու շատ են վառել ... Արցախյան հերոսամարտերում....



> Դու այդ խոսքերից ինչ ես հասկացել:


Իսկ ինչ ես ուզում հասկանամ, որ ԼՏՊ ազգային գաղափարներ կրող անձ է, ուղակի խմած ա եղել տենց բան ա ասել?

----------


## Chuk

> Ազգային գաղափարախոսությունը կեղծ կատեգորիա է: Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան:
> 
> Այս նախադասությունից ակնհայտորեն երևում է, որ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը Հայ ազգի համար անելիք չունի: Ժամանակն է, որ ազգային գիտակցություն ունեցող հայորդիները ուշքի գան: 
> Իսկ ԼՏՊ-ն էլ վերջապես չքվի Հայաստանից:


*Քաղաքանության մեջ ազգային գաղափարախոսությամբ շարժվելը կեղծ կատեգորիա է:*
Սա Տեր-Պետրոսյանի խոսքերը չեն, այլ իմ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

այս ֆորումում կան ազգային գաղափարախոսությամբ տառապողներ… դրանք առավոտից իրիկուն ֆոկուսնիկությամբ են զբաղված… Հայ ժողովրդի պատմությունն են "խիմիչիտ" անում… տեսնեն ով ավելի հին կարա սարքի հայ ժողովրդին… այ սա կատաղած ազգային գաղափարախոսություն ա… էդ մարդիկ ստեղծում են իրենց երևակայական աշխարհը ու պայքարում անհայտ գոյություն չունեցող այլազգի ծպտյալ թշնամիների դեմ… այլ խոսքով կռիվ-կռիվ են խաղում… ու այնքան են հավատում իրենց ասածներին որ իրենց թվում է որ իրենք նույնիսկ Ղարաբաղում կռվել են… այդպիսի մարդիկ կան նաև այլ բնագավառներում, ասենք նրանք որ հավատում են որ իրենց այլմոլորակայիններն առևանգել են և նրանք անգամ ցուցմունքներ են տալիս… ամեն ազգի մեջ էլ ծուռ խիյար կգտնվի, սա ողբերգություն չի…

----------

Chuk (16.01.2010), Kuk (17.01.2010), ministr (16.01.2010), Rammer (16.01.2010), Հայկօ (16.01.2010), Տրիբուն (16.01.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ազգային գաղափարախոսությունը կեղծ կատեգորիա է: Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան:
> 
> Այս նախադասությունից ակնհայտորեն երևում է, որ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը Հայ ազգի համար անելիք չունի: Ժամանակն է, որ ազգային գիտակցություն ունեցող հայորդիները ուշքի գան: 
> Իսկ ԼՏՊ-ն էլ վերջապես չքվի Հայաստանից:


Ազգային գաղափարախոսությունը կեղծ *քաղաքական* կատեգորիա է: Ապեր, ու իսկականից՝ արդեն հերիք ա, ուր մտնում ես՝ հայորդի-մայորդի, հայու փոթորկվող հոգի, արևի երկիր Հայաստան ես գրում: Փողոցում էդ քո ասած հայորդիներից մեկին մոտենաս «Հայորդի» ասես, չի հասկանա ու կտա գլուխդ կջարդի, կկարծի՝ քֆուր ա էտի: Ռուսաստան գնացող խոպանչուն հանկարծ «ազգային գաղափարախոսություն» հիշեցնես, կարող ա մի հատ քլունգով խփի համենայն դեպս, համ էլ՝ մեկ ա էլի չի հասկանա էդ ինչ ա: Հլը պատկերացրու, որ դու հանկարծ պատահմամբ մի գրամ շաքար ես ներմուծում Արևի Երկիր Հայաստան, ու Լֆիկի հայորդիները քեզ մի օր տենց բռնցնում են: Դու իրանց երևի կասես, չէ՞. «Ո՜վ հայորդիք, ո՜վ ազգային գիտակցություն ունեցող արիացիք, Հին Աստվածներն են վերադառնում Հայու աշխարհ: Ի փառս Արամազդի և Վահագնի, հուռռռռռա՜, եկեք յարխուշտա պարենք վասն Արև աստծու մեծության»: Եթե ասես, շատ-շատ քեզ ոչ թե մռայլ ու վախենալու դեմքերով մարդիկ թաղեն մութ անտառում, այլ՝ ժպիտները տապոռ դեմքներին մարդիկ: Հայորդի-մայորդի չկա, ապեր, հիմա մնացել են ընդամենը մի քանի տեսակ մարդիկ, այն է՝ 1. Նորմալ, կարգին մարդիկ, 2. ԲՏ-ներ, 3. Դու:

----------

Ambrosine (17.01.2010), Chuk (17.01.2010), Kuk (17.01.2010), Legolas (17.01.2010), Mephistopheles (17.01.2010), Nareco (18.01.2010), Տրիբուն (16.01.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Ազգային գաղափարախոսությունը կեղծ *քաղաքական* կատեգորիա է: Ապեր, ու իսկականից՝ արդեն հերիք ա, ուր մտնում ես՝ հայորդի-մայորդի, հայու փոթորկվող հոգի, արևի երկիր Հայաստան ես գրում: Փողոցում էդ քո ասած հայորդիներից մեկին մոտենաս «Հայորդի» ասես, չի հասկանա ու կտա գլուխդ կջարդի, կկարծի՝ քֆուր ա էտի: Ռուսաստան գնացող խոպանչուն հանկարծ «ազգային գաղափարախոսություն» հիշեցնես, կարող ա մի հատ քլունգով խփի համենայն դեպս, համ էլ՝ մեկ ա էլի չի հասկանա էդ ինչ ա: Հլը պատկերացրու, որ դու հանկարծ պատահմամբ մի գրամ շաքար ես ներմուծում Արևի Երկիր Հայաստան, ու Լֆիկի հայորդիները քեզ մի օր տենց բռնցնում են: Դու իրանց երևի կասես, չէ՞. «Ո՜վ հայորդիք, ո՜վ ազգային գիտակցություն ունեցող արիացիք, Հին Աստվածներն են վերադառնում Հայու աշխարհ: Ի փառս Արամազդի և Վահագնի, հուռռռռռա՜, եկեք յարխուշտա պարենք վասն Արև աստծու մեծության»: Եթե ասես, շատ-շատ քեզ ոչ թե մռայլ ու վախենալու դեմքերով մարդիկ թաղեն մութ անտառում, այլ՝ ժպիտները տապոռ դեմքներին մարդիկ: Հայորդի-մայորդի չկա, ապեր, հիմա մնացել են ընդամենը մի քանի տեսակ մարդիկ, այն է՝ 1. Նորմալ, կարգին մարդիկ, 2. ԲՏ-ներ, 3. Դու:


Ընկեր ջան ճիշտ ես ասում, որ քաղ կատեգորի չէ...Բայց մնացածը ինչ գրել ես, կներես, անհեթեթություն է: Նախ ոչ մի վատ բան չկա ամեն առիթով վկայակաոչելու հայորդիններին: Դու էլ հայորդի ես, ես էլ: Արհամարանքդ անհասկանլի է առնվազն: 
Ցանկացած կրոն ունի իր շրջափուլերըը և բացառված չէ, որ այո հին աստվածները վերադառնան նոր ձևի մեջ և դրա մեջ տրամաբանություն կա: Իսկ ինչի ես կարծում որ ազգային գաղափարախությունը կամ ազգային գիտակցությունը պետք է միայն դիտարկել քաղաքական դաշտում և միայն այդ կատեգորիաններով? Եթե մեր քաղ գործիչներն էլ երբեմն դիտարկումներ և դատողություններ անեն բարոյական դաշտում մեր վիճակը այսքան ծանր չէր լինի: Այո  մարդկությունը այլասերվել է և սթափվելու անհրաժեշոտթյուն կա: Եվ Երկիրը որպես առողջ և կենդանի օրգանիզմ արձագանքում է դրան: Էկոլոգիական կատակլիզմանների ուժգնությունը վկա: 2012...Հրեանները իրագործեցին իրենց կեղտոտ ծրագրերը: Չես հավատում? կարծում ես մառազմ  է ասածս? Վերցրու և կարդա Սիոնիստական արձանագրությունները: Այնպես որ պետք չի այդքան ռադիկալ արձագանքել: Հնարավոր է որոշ մարդիկ ավելի առաջ են տեսնում, ավելի շատ բան են տեսնում և իրենց թեկուզ կոչերի միջոցով ուզում են ինչ-որ բան փոխել:

----------

bari hoki (17.01.2010), Հայկօ (17.01.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ազգային գաղափարախոսությունը կեղծ կատեգորիա է: Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան:
> 
> Այս նախադասությունից ակնհայտորեն երևում է, որ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը Հայ ազգի համար անելիք չունի: Ժամանակն է, *որ ազգային գիտակցություն ունեցող հայորդիները ուշքի գան:* 
> Իսկ ԼՏՊ-ն էլ վերջապես չքվի Հայաստանից:


Լավա քիչ են:

----------

murmushka (16.01.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իմ կարծիքով մի քիչ որ ինքնուրույն մտածեք ժողովրդի ձեռքից կվերցնեք:


Էս ազգում բոլորը գեներա՞լ են: Պետք ա լինի մեկը կամ մի խումբ մարդիկ, ովքեր կմտածեն բոլորի փոխարեն, հետո կմեկնաբանեն իրենց միտքը հասարակ ժողովրդին: Երկրագործը, նախրապանը պարտավոր չէ մտածել իշխանությունը վերցնելու ուղիների շուրջ: Կարող ա ավելի վատ հետևանքներ լինեն: Ուղղակի պիտի գլուխը աշխատեցնի ու ճիշտ շարժվի:

----------


## Ambrosine

> այս ֆորումում կան ազգային գաղափարախոսությամբ տառապողներ… դրանք առավոտից իրիկուն ֆոկուսնիկությամբ են զբաղված… Հայ ժողովրդի պատմությունն են "խիմիչիտ" անում… տեսնեն ով ավելի հին կարա սարքի հայ ժողովրդին… այ սա կատաղած ազգային գաղափարախոսություն ա… էդ մարդիկ ստեղծում են իրենց երևակայական աշխարհը ու պայքարում անհայտ գոյություն չունեցող այլազգի ծպտյալ թշնամիների դեմ… այլ խոսքով կռիվ-կռիվ են խաղում… ու այնքան են հավատում իրենց ասածներին որ իրենց թվում է որ իրենք նույնիսկ Ղարաբաղում կռվել են… այդպիսի մարդիկ կան նաև այլ բնագավառներում, ասենք նրանք որ հավատում են որ իրենց այլմոլորակայիններն առևանգել են և նրանք անգամ ցուցմունքներ են տալիս… ամեն ազգի մեջ էլ ծուռ խիյար կգտնվի, սա ողբերգություն չի…


Ամեն ինչ գալիս է այն սխալից, թե ինչպես եք ընկալում ազգային գաղափարախոսությունը: Հենց ազգ բառը մեջն ա լինում, բոլորը մտածում են, որ միայն հայերին ա վերաբերում: Ես ազգային գաղափարախոսության կողմնակից եմ, բայց երբեք իմ պատկերացրած գաղափարախոսության մեջ անցյալի վեհ արիական հայկազունների հաղթանակները և կայսրությունները, ցեղի արյունը... չեն եղել: Իմ ազգը ՀՀ քաղաքացին ա առաջին հերթին, ով իր աշխատանքով պիտի կառուցի էս երկիրը: Իմ ասածը, փաստորեն, ավելի շուտ քաղաքական դոկտրին է, ինչը ճիշտ տարբերակն է, իսկ բոլորիդ պատկերացրածը Պանթուրանիզմի կարգի փաստաթուղթ է: Հենց դրա համար էլ Լևոնը դեմ է արտահայտվում ազգային գաղափարախոսությանը: Իսկ զուտ թուրանական տիպի փաստաթղթերի ի հայտ գալուց կարող եք հանգիստ լինել, եթե կազմող էին, թող արդեն իսկ կազմած լինեին ազգայնամոլները: Խուրշուդյանը անհաջող փորձ ունի՝ գաղափարախոսություն կազմելու, ակումբում տեղադրել եմ, ու վերջ, ուրիշ տարբերակներ չկան:

----------

Հայկօ (17.01.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Ընկեր ջան ճիշտ ես ասում, որ քաղ կատեգորի չէ...Բայց մնացածը ինչ գրել ես, կներես, անհեթեթություն է: Նախ ոչ մի վատ բան չկա ամեն առիթով վկայակաոչելու հայորդիններին: Դու էլ հայորդի ես, ես էլ: Արհամարանքդ անհասկանլի է առնվազն: 
> Ցանկացած կրոն ունի իր շրջափուլերըը և բացառված չէ, որ այո հին աստվածները վերադառնան նոր ձևի մեջ և դրա մեջ տրամաբանություն կա: Իսկ ինչի ես կարծում որ ազգային գաղափարախությունը կամ ազգային գիտակցությունը պետք է միայն դիտարկել քաղաքական դաշտում և միայն այդ կատեգորիաններով? Եթե մեր քաղ գործիչներն էլ երբեմն դիտարկումներ և դատողություններ անեն բարոյական դաշտում մեր վիճակը այսքան ծանր չէր լինի: Այո  մարդկությունը այլասերվել է և սթափվելու անհրաժեշոտթյուն կա: Եվ Երկիրը որպես առողջ և կենդանի օրգանիզմ արձագանքում է դրան: Էկոլոգիական կատակլիզմանների ուժգնությունը վկա: 2012...Հրեանները իրագործեցին իրենց կեղտոտ ծրագրերը: Չես հավատում? կարծում ես մառազմ  է ասածս? Վերցրու և կարդա Սիոնիստական արձանագրությունները: Այնպես որ պետք չի այդքան ռադիկալ արձագանքել: *Հնարավոր է որոշ մարդիկ ավելի առաջ են տեսնում, ավելի շատ բան են տեսնում և իրենց թեկուզ կոչերի միջոցով ուզում են ինչ-որ բան փոխել*:


Առաջ ու շատ տեսնելը թքած,  բայց եթե գոնե հինն ու եղածը  կարգին տեսնենք, դա արդեն մենձ առաջընթաց ու դաժե նվաճում կլինի:
Ես իմ իմացածն ասեմ: 
Սկզբում հասկանանք, թե ինչի մասին է խոսքը:  
Քաղաքականությունը դա պետության հիմնական ֆունկցիաներից է: Հետևաբար այն իրագործելիս, կախված նպատակներից, կարող են օգտագործվել ձեռքի տակ եղած հնարավոր տարբեր  օբյեկտիվ,  ու ոչ, տրամաբանական կամ բառադի,    քրեկան, և նույնիսկ "ազգային-հուզական" լծակներ: 
Քաղաքական կատեգորիա ասածը դա պետության քաղաքականության *առարկաներն են*: Կատեգորիա է պետության անվտանգությունը, գոյությունը,  քաղաքացու բարեկեցությունը, ֆիզիկական ու հոգևոր ապահովությունը, ազգային ինքնազգացողության հարգանքը, և հազար ու մի այլ պայման, որոնք պետության անհրաժեշտ, պաշտպանվող պարամետրերն են ու հոգածության նյութը:
Այսինքն լծակներն ու կատեգորիաները տարբեր բաներ են: Տարակարծությունները գալիս են հենց այս տարընթեռնումից: Եթե քննարկում ենք լծակների առումով, ապա կտեսնենք, որ  օրինակ  հրեաների ու գերմանացիների մեջ տարբերություն չկար: Գերմանացիք ազգայնականի վրա ելան աշխարհի դեմ -կզեցին: Հրեաները նույնով աշխարհն են կզացրել: Այսինքն նրանք լծակն ու նպատակը խառնել են իրար, դարձրել անառարկելի քաղաքական դրվածք ու դրա շուրջը հենց կառուցել են իրենց քաղաքականությունը: 
Արևմտյան քաղաքակրթության երկրներում  ազգայնամոլությունը իհարկե հիմնականում  լծակ է, կատեգորիա չէ: 
 Եթե Հայաստանը բնակեցնող մարդկանց մոտ գենոցիդը հիմնական հոգեբանական, ֆիզիկական պայման է, ապա այն ուզած չուզած դառնում է քաղաքականության առարկա: Կանգնել- ասել, թե ազգային գաղափարախոսությունը լուսնային երևույթ է ու կապ չունի ոչ աշխարհի, ոչ էլ Հայաստանի հետ, ապա դա ընդամենը մեծ-մեծ խոսքեր են: Այլ հարց, որ ամեն իշխանություն էլ տվյալ պահին պետականը ավելի առաջնային է համարում ազգայինից և փորձում է թոթափել իրենից ջանքեր պահանջող ազգայինը: 
Ազգայինը շահարկում են թե ազգայնականները, և թե պետությունը: Բայց մեր պարագայում այն դեն շպրտելը վտանգավոր հիմարություն  է: Հայաստանը ինքնին գոյություն ունի գենոցիդի հետևանքով, /ինչպես որ Իսրայելը/ պարտական է նրան ու պետք իր քաղաքականությունը վարի ազգայինի օգտագործմամբ այլ ոչ թե նրա լիակատար մերժմամբ:

----------

Rammer (17.01.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Իսկ ովքեր են այդ մարդիկ? Ովքեր հավաքվում են դրոշ են պաժառ տալիս?


Սարգիս Հացպանյանն էլ դրոշ վառել, բայց Թուրքիայում:

----------


## Rammer

> Սարգիս Հացպանյանն էլ դրոշ վառել, բայց Թուրքիայում:


Ապեր խոսքս ընդհանարապես իրեն չէր վերաբերվում: Չգիտեմ ինչի է ինքը դրոշ վառել...
Խոսքը նրա մասին է որ որոշ "ազգայանական" ուժեր մոլորության մոջ գցելով երիտասարդնների և ոչ, նրանց մասնակից են դրաձնում ինչ-որ կիասանացիոնալիստական քաղ ակցիաններին, դրանով իսկ ապակողմնորոշելով նրանց: Այդ մարդկանց ուշադրությունը շեղվում է իրական խնդիրններից և հենց հիմա էլ մեր ներքին խնդիրնները իրենց մոտ շատ ցածր պրիարիտետ ունեն...

----------


## Լեռնցի

> *Ապեր խոսքս ընդհանարապես իրեն չէր վերաբերվում: Չգիտեմ ինչի է ինքը դրոշ վառել...*
> .


 Խի խոսքդ ում որ վերաբերվում էր, գիտես իրանք խի են վառում?



> Խոսքը նրա մասին է որ որոշ "ազգայանական" ուժեր մոլորության մոջ գցելով երիտասարդնների և ոչ, նրանց մասնակից են դրաձնում ինչ-որ կիասանացիոնալիստական քաղ ակցիաններին, դրանով իսկ ապակողմնորոշելով նրանց: Այդ մարդկանց ուշադրությունը շեղվում է իրական խնդիրններից և հենց հիմա էլ մեր ներքին խնդիրնները իրենց մոտ շատ ցածր պրիարիտետ ունեն..


Ճիշտ ես, ասյօր շատ հակահայկական ծրագրեր իրագործում են հենց "ազգայնական" որոշ ուզեր: Դա բնական է, դա այդպես էլ պիտի լիներ:
Հիմա հարց, որոնք են իրական խնդիրները? Օլիգարխները? Սոցիալական ապրելակերպը? Մի ուժ էլ ԼՏՊ-ն ա, որ օգտվելով հենց այդ հուզումներից, շատ լավ հայորդիների տարավ իրա հետեևից, աննպատակ հարցերի համար պայքարելով, ու գյուլի տվեց տղերքին...

Հիմա մի փոքր ակնկարկ: Բոլորս էլ երեևի գիտենք, որ մենք ժամանակին շատ ուժեղ ենք եղել:
Ինչ որ պահից սկսած, հայերի գործերը լրիվ հակառակ են սկսել շարժվել: Այսինքն, կորցրել ենք պետականություն ու դարձել ստորքարշ ժողովուրդ: Հարց, որն է պատճառը, երբվանից մենք սկսեցինք գլորվել: 
... երբ մենք կորցրեցինք մեր ինքնաճանաչողությունը: Սա է գլխավոր պատճառը: Մենք մոռացանք, թե ով ենք մենք իրականում: Իսկ այսօր ժամանակն է, որ հայորդիները վերջապես իմանան ճշմարտությունը, իրենց քաջարի պատմությունը, իրենց բազկի ուժը, իրենց ոգեղենությունը: Հենց հայ երիտասարդության ճնշող մեծամասնությունը իմանան թե իրենք ով են, որտեղից են գալիս, ինչ արյուն է հոսում իրենց երակներում, ԼՏՊ-ներըն այլևս անելիք չեն ունենա մեր երկրում, իսկ Տրիբունները երևի թե վերջապես մի բան հասկանան... ... ... ... :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ճիշտ ես, ասյօր շատ հակահայկական ծրագրեր իրագործում են հենց "ազգայնական" որոշ ուզեր: Դա բնական է, դա այդպես էլ պիտի լիներ:
> Հիմա հարց, որոնք են իրական խնդիրները? Օլիգարխները? Սոցիալական ապրելակերպը? Մի ուժ էլ ԼՏՊ-ն ա, որ օգտվելով հենց այդ հուզումներից, շատ լավ հայորդիների տարավ իրա հետեևից, աննպատակ հարցերի համար պայքարելով, ու գյուլի տվեց տղերքին...


Հա, բա ոնց... էդքան մարդ անուղեղ էր, Լևոնը ասեց՝ գնացեք մեռեք, իրենք էլ ենթարկվեցին: Եթե գոնե մի քիչ սրտացավ լինեիր ու հետաքրքրվեիր, թե իրականում ինչ ա եղել, գոնե կիմանայիր, որ սպանվողների մեծ մասը ընդդիմությունից էլ չեն եղել, պատահական հայտնվել են սպանդանոցում:




> Հիմա մի փոքր ակնկարկ: Բոլորս էլ երեևի գիտենք, որ մենք ժամանակին շատ ուժեղ ենք եղել:
> Ինչ որ պահից սկսած, հայերի գործերը լրիվ հակառակ են սկսել շարժվել: Այսինքն, կորցրել ենք պետականություն ու դարձել ստորքարշ ժողովուրդ: Հարց, որն է պատճառը, երբվանից մենք սկսեցինք գլորվել: 
> ... երբ մենք կորցրեցինք մեր ինքնաճանաչողությունը: Սա է գլխավոր պատճառը: Մենք մոռացանք, թե ով ենք մենք իրականում: Իսկ այսօր ժամանակն է, որ հայորդիները վերջապես իմանան ճշմարտությունը, իրենց քաջարի պատմությունը, իրենց բազկի ուժը, իրենց ոգեղենությունը: Հենց հայ երիտասարդության ճնշող մեծամասնությունը իմանան թե իրենք ով են, որտեղից են գալիս, ինչ արյուն է հոսում իրենց երակներում, ԼՏՊ-ներըն այլևս անելիք չեն ունենա մեր երկրում, իսկ Տրիբունները երևի թե վերջապես մի բան հասկանան... ... ... ...


Մենք պարտվեցինք մի անգամ՝ 15 թվին: Չենք հաղթել մյուս դեպքերում, բայց չենք էլ պարտվել. մենք կանք: Իսկ էդ ով ենք էէէ, հա, հիմա սաղ աշխարհի ստրուկն ենք, մոռացել էի:

Իսկ եթե Տրիբունները շատ լինեին, էս ազգը հավասարը չէր ունենա: Մի քիչ հարգանքով գրի, հա՞:

----------

ministr (17.01.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Մենք պարտվեցինք մի անգամ՝ 15 թվին: Չենք հաղթել մյուս դեպքերում, բայց չենք էլ պարտվել. մենք կանք:


Լինել դեռ չի նշանակում չպարտվել, էսօր կանք վաղը կարող ա հին պարտությունների պատճառով չլինենք:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Լինել դեռ չի նշանակում չպարտվել, էսօր կանք վաղը կարող ա հին պարտությունների պատճառով չլինենք:


Բա ես, դու, մյուսները ինչի՞ համար ենք, որ վաղը չլինենք :Wink: :

----------


## Gayl

> Բա ես, դու, մյուսները ինչի՞ համար ենք, որ վաղը չլինենք:


Էտ վախտ մենք Աստվածներով չենք լինի :LOL:  
Կարաս ասես ակումբը ամենաքիչը քանի մասի է բաժանված ու չասես տենց բան չկա, երբ բանավեճ է գնում ու տարբեր կարծիքներ են արտահայտում դա չի նշանակում որ իրար հետ չեն, բայց այս պահին դա այդպես չի, դե ասա ակումբում քանի խումբ է գոյացել:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Իսկ եթե Տրիբունները շատ լինեին, էս ազգը հավասարը չէր ունենա:


 Ճիշտ ես ասում, մեր ազգը հավասարը չի ունենա, բայց ինչ տեսակետից... ես կասեմ, նեգրի պես անելու տեսակետից:  :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Էտ վախտ մենք Աստվածներով չենք լինի 
> Կարաս ասես ակումբը ամենաքիչը քանի մասի է բաժանված ու չասես տենց բան չկա, երբ բանավեճ է գնում ու տարբեր կարծիքներ են արտահայտում դա չի նշանակում որ իրար հետ չեն, բայց այս պահին դա այդպես չի, դե ասա ակումբում քանի խումբ է գոյացել:


Արիական աստվածները անմահ են:
Պայմանականորեն կարող ենք առանձնացնել 3 խումբ:




> Ճիշտ ես ասում, մեր ազգը հավասարը չի ունենա, բայց ինչ տեսակետից... ես կասեմ, նեգրի պես անելու տեսակետից:


Այ որ ասես նեգրի պես անելը կոնկրետ որն ա, ես էլ կպատասխանեմ:

----------


## Gayl

> Արիական աստվածները անմահ են:
> Պայմանականորեն կարող ենք առանձնացնել 3 խումբ:


Ուրեմն գրեթե միշտ այսպես առանձին ենք եղել, իսկ եթե մասշտաբները մեծացնենք նույն պատկերը կտեսնենք հենց Արցախի հարցը, ինչու Արցախը չի միանում Հայաստանին, հնարավոր է ես չեմ հասկանում, բայց մի բան գիտեմ ինչքան մասնատված էնքան թույլ ու եթե պետք է թագավոր-թագավոր խաղանք հաստատ մեզ ոչինչ չի օգնի ու դրանից սարսափելի ոչինչ չկա, ախր մենք հզոր կամքի տեր մարդիկ ենք, որ ուզում ենք անում ենք, անգամ Արցախի պատերազմի ժամանակ մենք մասնատված էինք, մահացած հրամանատարները ավելի շատ են քան զինվորները այդպիսի բան չի լինում, հայը հային շատ սպանեց, բայց էտ իրավիճակից էլ դուրս եկանք ուզեցինք, բայց այսօր մարդիկ էլ կան որ մութ ու ցուրտ են ասում ու ես էտ պահից գժվում եմ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ուրեմն գրեթե միշտ այսպես առանձին ենք եղել, իսկ եթե մասշտաբները մեծացնենք նույն պատկերը կտեսնենք հենց Արցախի հարցը, ինչու Արցախը չի միանում Հայաստանին, հնարավոր է ես չեմ հասկանում, բայց մի բան գիտեմ ինչքան մասնատված էնքան թույլ ու եթե պետք է թագավոր-թագավոր խաղանք հաստատ մեզ ոչինչ չի օգնի ու դրանից սարսափելի ոչինչ չկա, ախր մենք հզոր կամքի տեր մարդիկ ենք, որ ուզում ենք անում ենք, անգամ Արցախի պատերազմի ժամանակ մենք մասնատված էինք, մահացած հրամանատարները ավելի շատ են քան զինվորները այդպիսի բան չի լինում, հայը հային շատ սպանեց, բայց էտ իրավիճակից էլ դուրս եկանք ուզեցինք, բայց այսօր մարդիկ էլ կան որ մութ ու ցուրտ են ասում ու ես էտ պահից գժվում եմ:


Հա, միշտ էլ առանձին ենք եղել, դրա գլխավոր պատճառը իմ ատելի գավառային նացիոնալիզմն ա, տարածքային քաղաքականությունը: Ես ալարում եմ էդ մասին թեմա բացեմ, որովհետև շատ-շատերը չեն էլ հասկանա՝ ինչ եմ ասում, ես էլ ժամանակ չունեմ, որ ամեն մեկին առանձին բացատրեմ: Ինչևէ:

Արցախից խոսեցիր... իսկ դու մի պահ պատկերացրու. չեն ճանաչում ԼՂՀ-ի /անունը չեմ սիրում/ անկախությունը, դու ուզում ես, որ միանա՞ ՀՀ-ին: Դա այսօր ոչ ոք թույլ չի տա: Հատկապես, որ կա անվտանգության գոտին, որը ցանկանում է Ադրբեջանը առաջին հերթին <<վերադարձնել>>: Խնդրի կարգավորումը ԵԱՀԿ Մինսկի խմբին է վստահված, եթե ՀՀ-ն խախտում անի, պատերազմ է: Դա չի նշանակում, որ մենք պատերազմի պատրաստ չենք, վախենում ենք Ադրբեջանից: Ոչ: Հարցը այստեղ նրանում է, թե ինչու զոհեր լինեն, ինչու երկիրը նորից հետ գնա 90-ականների վիճակին, եթե կարելի է խաղաղ բանակցությունների միջոցով հասնել դրական արդյունքի: Դու մութ ու ցուրտ տարիների պատմությունից ես գժվում, ես էլ հատկապես 2 պատճառով նյարդայնանում եմ, երբ ասում են՝ Նախիջևանը վերցնում էինք, Լևոնը չթողեց. 1) Նախիջևանի հարցում Թուրքիան էլ ա խառնված, մենակ անտեղյակ մարդը կարա տենց բան ասի, Կարսի պ/գ-ում շատ հստակ գրված է, որ Նախիջևանը չի զիջվելու որևէ 3-րդ պետության /Հայաստանին/, 2) երբ որ ասում ենք Արցախյան պատերազմի հաղթանակի մեջ մեծ է Լևոնի ավանդը, ասում են՝ հո չասի՞ր, Լևոնը ոչինչ էլ չի արել: Իսկ երբ Նախիջևանը գրավելու ձախողումն է քննարկվում, բոլորը մեղադրում են Լևոնին, թե ինքը չթողեց: Բա եթե ասում եք՝ Լևոնը ով ա, որ պատերազմ հաղթի, ինքը կապ չի ունեցել պատերազմի հետ, էդ ո՞նց ձեզ խանգարեց գրավել Նախիջևանը: Չենթարկվեիք:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հենց հայ երիտասարդության ճնշող մեծամասնությունը իմանան թե իրենք ով են, որտեղից են գալիս, ինչ արյուն է հոսում իրենց երակներում, ԼՏՊ-ներըն այլևս անելիք չեն ունենա մեր երկրում, իսկ Տրիբունները երևի թե վերջապես մի բան հասկանան... ... ... ...


Ես, օրինակ, շատ լավ գիտեմ՝ ով եմ, որտեղից եմ գալիս ու ինչ արյուն է հոսում իմ երակներում, բայց շարունակում եմ մնալ ազգադավ մութ ուժ  :Think: : Դաժան ա, էլի: Հենց գիտակցեցի, որ ես հայակործան տարր եմ, ասի՝ հլը գնամ շուտ պարզեմ՝ ով եմ, որտեղից եմ ու էն արյուն-մարյունը: Ասի՝ կարող ա փրկի, էլի, շանս ա: Պարզելը երկար չքաշեց՝ ես, ուրեմն, ջհուդ եմ, գալիս եմ Քանանու երկրից, երակներումս հոսում է Դավթի արյունը  :Cry: : Հիմա ստիպված, չուզելով խարխլում եմ ձեր պետության հիմքերը, նախագին էլ վարկաբեկում եմ՝ նրան թմրա-խաղամոլություն վերագրելով: Արյան կանչն ա, էսպես ասած: Բա ԼՏՊ-ն, ԼՏՊ՜-ն: Հենց պարզեցի՝ ով եմ, անձամբ իր ձեռքով ինձ շնորհեց ջհուդմասոնական գաղտնի մութուժի կոչումն ու մի հատ էլ հատուկ խարխլիչ տվեց՝ վրան վեցթևյան աստղ: Մեկ-մեկ միացնում սասանում եմ պետականությունը: Փող էլ են տալիս ահագին ամեն հոգեխանգարված հայորդու համար: Տենց տխուր բաներ  :Sad: :

----------

Sagittarius (17.01.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Հա, միշտ էլ առանձին ենք եղել, դրա գլխավոր պատճառը իմ ատելի գավառային նացիոնալիզմն ա, տարածքային քաղաքականությունը: Ես ալարում եմ էդ մասին թեմա բացեմ, որովհետև շատ-շատերը չեն էլ հասկանա՝ ինչ եմ ասում, ես էլ ժամանակ չունեմ, որ ամեն մեկին առանձին բացատրեմ: Ինչևէ:
> 
> Արցախից խոսեցիր... իսկ դու մի պահ պատկերացրու. չեն ճանաչում ԼՂՀ-ի /անունը չեմ սիրում/ անկախությունը, դու ուզում ես, որ միանա՞ ՀՀ-ին: Դա այսօր ոչ ոք թույլ չի տա: Հատկապես, որ կա անվտանգության գոտին, որը ցանկանում է Ադրբեջանը առաջին հերթին <<վերադարձնել>>: Խնդրի կարգավորումը ԵԱՀԿ Մինսկի խմբին է վստահված, եթե ՀՀ-ն խախտում անի, պատերազմ է: Դա չի նշանակում, որ մենք պատերազմի պատրաստ չենք, վախենում ենք Ադրբեջանից: Ոչ: Հարցը այստեղ նրանում է, թե ինչու զոհեր լինեն, ինչու երկիրը նորից հետ գնա 90-ականների վիճակին, եթե կարելի է խաղաղ բանակցությունների միջոցով հասնել դրական արդյունքի: Դու մութ ու ցուրտ տարիների պատմությունից ես գժվում, ես էլ հատկապես 2 պատճառով նյարդայնանում եմ, երբ ասում են՝ Նախիջևանը վերցնում էինք, Լևոնը չթողեց. 1) Նախիջևանի հարցում Թուրքիան էլ ա խառնված, մենակ անտեղյակ մարդը կարա տենց բան ասի, Կարսի պ/գ-ում շատ հստակ գրված է, որ Նախիջևանը չի զիջվելու որևէ 3-րդ պետության /Հայաստանին/, 2) երբ որ ասում ենք Արցախյան պատերազմի հաղթանակի մեջ մեծ է Լևոնի ավանդը, ասում են՝ հո չասի՞ր, Լևոնը ոչինչ էլ չի արել: Իսկ երբ Նախիջևանը գրավելու ձախողումն է քննարկվում, բոլորը մեղադրում են Լևոնին, թե ինքը չթողեց: Բա եթե ասում եք՝ Լևոնը ով ա, որ պատերազմ հաղթի, ինքը կապ չի ունեցել պատերազմի հետ, էդ ո՞նց ձեզ խանգարեց գրավել Նախիջևանը: Չենթարկվեիք:


Չէ բացի ավելի լավ որ շատ-շատերը չեն հասկանա:
Այո հնարավոր ա պատերազմ սկսի, որը իհարկե մեզ պետք չի, էն որ ասում են ա ազերները որ իմանային կհաղթեն հենա կհարձակվեն, տենց բաների չեմ հավատում, խի հարձակվեն եթե կարան փողով իրանցով անեն էտ տարածքը, բայց մեկա եթե ճիշտ դիրք գրավենք կարող ենք արդյունքներ ունենալ, ցանկություն է պետք:
Նախիջևանը փառք ա, բա որ ասում են պտի Ջավախքը ազատագրվեր ու չարվեց, վայ Լևոն ես քո ինչն եմ ասել, վայ մութ ու ցուրտ, հացի համար ժամերով հերթ էինք կանգնում ու տենց սրտաճմլիկ խոսքեր որոնք հասկացող մարդու բերանից չպետք է այդպիսի խոսքեր հելնեն:

----------


## Gayl

> Բա եթե ասում եք՝ Լևոնը ով ա, որ պատերազմ հաղթի, ինքը կապ չի ունեցել պատերազմի հետ, էդ ո՞նց ձեզ խանգարեց գրավել Նախիջևանը: Չենթարկվեիք:


Հլը թող փորձվեին չենթարկվեին իրենց հրամանատարին:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Այ որ ասես նեգրի պես անելը կոնկրետ որն ա, ես էլ կպատասխանեմ:


 Երկար պատմություն է, Տրիբունից հարցրու, ինքը կասի  :LOL:

----------


## Sagittarius

Էլի Նախիջևանի թեմա՞ն
եթե Լևոնը իրոք խանգարել ա Նախիջևան մտնելուն, ուրեմն ինքը մեր պատմության ամենահեռատես դիվանագետներից ա Պապ թագավորի հետ, տո այ Արիացի հերոսներ, սկի Ղարաբաղը չեք մարսում, որ հայերով ա բնակեցված, Նախիջևանը ոնց էիք մարսելու.. հը՞... մտնեիք Նախիջևան, մի քանի հատ ՆԱՏՈյական ռումբ կքցեին Երևանի վրա, սաղ ձեռներիցս կառնեին՝ Սյունիքն էլ հետը, վերջում էլ կասեին հայերը ադրբեջանցիների ցեղասպանություն են իրագործել՝ ու Սերբերի նման սաղ կջարդեին մեր գլխին, էտ վախտ տենամ մեր մեծ եղբայր ռուսները ի՞նչ էին անելու,, մաքսիմում Երևան առաջինը խաղաղապահ զորքեր կմտցնեին ու դրանով կուրախանային՝

----------

Gayl (17.01.2010), My World My Space (17.01.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Խի խոսքդ ում որ վերաբերվում էր, գիտես իրանք խի են վառում?
> 
> Ճիշտ ես, ասյօր շատ հակահայկական ծրագրեր իրագործում են հենց "ազգայնական" որոշ ուզեր: Դա բնական է, դա այդպես էլ պիտի լիներ:
> Հիմա հարց, որոնք են իրական խնդիրները? Օլիգարխները? Սոցիալական ապրելակերպը? Մի ուժ էլ ԼՏՊ-ն ա, որ օգտվելով հենց այդ հուզումներից, շատ լավ հայորդիների տարավ իրա հետեևից, աննպատակ հարցերի համար պայքարելով, ու գյուլի տվեց տղերքին...
> 
> Հիմա մի փոքր ակնկարկ: Բոլորս էլ երեևի գիտենք, որ մենք ժամանակին շատ ուժեղ ենք եղել:
> Ինչ որ պահից սկսած, հայերի գործերը լրիվ հակառակ են սկսել շարժվել: Այսինքն, կորցրել ենք պետականություն ու դարձել ստորքարշ ժողովուրդ: Հարց, որն է պատճառը, երբվանից մենք սկսեցինք գլորվել: 
> ... երբ մենք կորցրեցինք մեր ինքնաճանաչողությունը: Սա է գլխավոր պատճառը: Մենք մոռացանք, թե ով ենք մենք իրականում: Իսկ այսօր ժամանակն է, որ հայորդիները վերջապես իմանան ճշմարտությունը, իրենց քաջարի պատմությունը, իրենց բազկի ուժը, իրենց ոգեղենությունը: Հենց հայ երիտասարդության ճնշող մեծամասնությունը իմանան թե իրենք ով են, որտեղից են գալիս, ինչ արյուն է հոսում իրենց երակներում, ԼՏՊ-ներըն այլևս անելիք չեն ունենա մեր երկրում, իսկ Տրիբունները երևի թե վերջապես մի բան հասկանան... ... ... ...


Ապեր, բայց դու ինչ լավն ես: Լուրջ, հավատս չի գալիս: Բազկս բազկիդ եմ կապում (կամ, չեմ հիշում ինչ անում, մի հատ օգնի էս պահը), ու ոգեղենացած, ճշմարտության դրոշը բարձր պահածլ վերադառնում եմ դեպի ակունքներս: Երկաներիս մեջ արյունը .... հարմար բառ չեմ գտնում, թե ինչ ա անում, կարաս օգնի ... ու ես .. կարճ ասած, ԼՏՊ-ին սիկտիր ենք անում էս երկրից ու բոլոր հայորդիները փրկված են .. ծափ ծափ ..

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Երկար պատմություն է, Տրիբունից հարցրու, ինքը կասի


Հատուկ, բազկակցիս համար: Էտ էն ա, որ անելուց հետո ազգը բազմանում ա - պակասելու, եթիմանալու, լոթիանալու, աշախարհով մեկ ցրվելու ու բոմժություն անելու տեղը: 

Երկու հատ նամուսով նեգռ ֆոիտբոլիստ ըլներ, թուրքիային գոնե ֆուտբոլով կրեինք էլի:

----------

murmushka (18.01.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Ինչ որ պահից սկսած, հայերի գործերը լրիվ հակառակ են սկսել շարժվել: Այսինքն, կորցրել ենք պետականություն ու դարձել ստորքարշ ժողովուրդ: Հարց, որն է պատճառը, երբվանից մենք սկսեցինք գլորվել: 
> ... երբ մենք կորցրեցինք մեր ինքնաճանաչողությունը: Սա է գլխավոր պատճառը: Մենք մոռացանք, թե ով ենք մենք իրականում: Իսկ այսօր ժամանակն է, որ հայորդիները վերջապես իմանան ճշմարտությունը, իրենց քաջարի պատմությունը, իրենց բազկի ուժը, իրենց ոգեղենությունը: Հենց հայ երիտասարդության ճնշող մեծամասնությունը իմանան թե իրենք ով են, որտեղից են գալիս, ինչ արյուն է հոսում իրենց երակներում, ԼՏՊ-ներըն այլևս անելիք չեն ունենա մեր երկրում, իսկ Տրիբունները երևի թե վերջապես մի բան հասկանան... ... ... ...


Բացատրեմ, Լեռնցի ջան, իհարկե չես հասկանա, բայց հոգ չէ, ինձնից հասնում է բացատրելը:
Այն ժամանակից սկսած, երբ անկախության համար պայքար էր մղում, իսկ իրեն «Հայ Յեղափոխական Դաշնակցություն» անվանած ապազգային ու ապապետական ուժը հայտարարություններ էր տարածում, որ մենք սխալ ուղղությամբ ենք գնում, պետք չէ անկախանալ սովետից, այս ի՜նչ քխ ու սխալ բաներ ենք անում:

Այն ժամանակից սկսած, երբ արդեն անկախացել էինք, պատերազմի մեջ էինք, իսկ իրեն «Հայ Յեղափոխական Դաշնակցություն» անվանած ապազագյին ու ապապետական ուժը բողոքի պիկետներ էր անում իշխանության դեմ՝ պատերազմի պահին թուլացնելով պետության դիրքերը:

Այն պահից սկսած, երբ որ լուսավոր պատանիներ, որոշ, այս ամեն չտեսնելով հիացական են խոսում այդ ապազգային ու ապապետական ուժի մասին, և նման հայհոյանքներով այն անձի՝ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի մասին, փաստացի ում գլխավորությամբ ձեռք բերեցինք ազատությունը, հաղթեցինք պատերազմում: Մեր ազգը նման «լուսավոր» երիտասարդների պատճառով երբեք չի կարողացել ընդունել իր լավ առաջնորդներին, նրանց հալածել է, դրա համար էլ հասել ենք այս էնիքային վիճակին, երբ իրերն իրենց անունով քո նման մարդիկ չեն կոչում, այլ լրիվ հակառակը:

Բայց դե դու մեկ է չես հասկանա, ցավոք...

----------

murmushka (18.01.2010), Նարե (18.01.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Բացատրեմ, Լեռնցի ջան, իհարկե չես հասկանա, բայց հոգ չէ, ինձնից հասնում է բացատրելը:
> Այն ժամանակից սկսած, երբ անկախության համար պայքար էր մղում, իսկ իրեն «Հայ Յեղափոխական Դաշնակցություն» անվանած ապազգային ու ապապետական ուժը հայտարարություններ էր տարածում, որ մենք սխալ ուղղությամբ ենք գնում, պետք չէ անկախանալ սովետից, այս ի՜նչ քխ ու սխալ բաներ ենք անում:
> 
> Այն ժամանակից սկսած, երբ արդեն անկախացել էինք, պատերազմի մեջ էինք, իսկ իրեն «Հայ Յեղափոխական Դաշնակցություն» անվանած ապազագյին ու ապապետական ուժը բողոքի պիկետներ էր անում իշխանության դեմ՝ պատերազմի պահին թուլացնելով պետության դիրքերը:
> 
> Այն պահից սկսած, երբ որ լուսավոր պատանիներ, որոշ, այս ամեն չտեսնելով հիացական են խոսում այդ ապազգային ու ապապետական ուժի մասին, և նման հայհոյանքներով այն անձի՝ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի մասին, փաստացի ում գլխավորությամբ ձեռք բերեցինք ազատությունը, հաղթեցինք պատերազմում: Մեր ազգը նման «լուսավոր» երիտասարդների պատճառով երբեք չի կարողացել ընդունել իր լավ առաջնորդներին, նրանց հալածել է, դրա համար էլ հասել ենք այս էնիքային վիճակին, երբ իրերն իրենց անունով քո նման մարդիկ չեն կոչում, այլ լրիվ հակառակը:
> 
> Բայց դե դու մեկ է չես հասկանա, ցավոք...


Էտ նրանից ա, որ Լևոն ասելով մութ,ցուրտ, անձրև ու փոթորիկ են հասկանում, դե համոզված են որ հոսանքը վրացիքին ա վճառվել կամ էլ հողանցում ա կատարվել, քիչ ա մնում մարդուն ինֆակտ խփի, խի ուզու՞մ էիք պատերազմի ժամանակ կայֆավատ լինեի՞ք:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Բացատրեմ, Լեռնցի ջան, իհարկե չես հասկանա, բայց հոգ չէ, ինձնից հասնում է բացատրելը:
> Այն ժամանակից սկսած, երբ անկախության համար պայքար էր մղում, իսկ իրեն «Հայ Յեղափոխական Դաշնակցություն» անվանած ապազգային ու ապապետական ուժը հայտարարություններ էր տարածում, որ մենք սխալ ուղղությամբ ենք գնում, պետք չէ անկախանալ սովետից, այս ի՜նչ քխ ու սխալ բաներ ենք անում:
> 
> .


Շնորհակալ եմ բացատրության համար: Օգտակար էր: Փաստորեն մինչ ՀՅԴ-ի ի հայտ գալը, հայերը առոք փառոք ապրում էին, ազատ անկախ Հայաստանում: Էդ լավ ա, ես չգիտեի:



> Այն ժամանակից սկսած, երբ արդեն անկախացել էինք, պատերազմի մեջ էինք, իսկ իրեն «Հայ Յեղափոխական Դաշնակցություն» անվանած ապազագյին ու ապապետական ուժը բողոքի պիկետներ էր անում իշխանության դեմ՝ պատերազմի պահին թուլացնելով պետության դիրքերը:


Մի հատ կասես, թե մենակ ՀՅԴ-ն ինչքան մեծ ավանդ ունի պատերազմի դրական ելքի մեջ: Քննադատում եք, քննադատեք, բայց գոնե մի ուրացեք: 
*Բայց հիմա պատկերը լրիվ հակառակն է, այս խառնաշփոթ քաղաքական շրջանում, ԼՏՊ-ն է թուլացրել մեր պետական դիրքերը, իսկ ՀՅԴ-ն ամեն կերպ զերծ է մնում այդ քայլերից, ու փորձում է ընդհանուր բալանսի գալ:* 
Բա սա խի չես տեսնում, ձեռ չի տալիս?



> Այն պահից սկսած, երբ որ լուսավոր պատանիներ, որոշ, այս ամեն չտեսնելով հիացական են խոսում այդ ապազգային ու ապապետական ուժի մասին, և նման հայհոյանքներով այն անձի՝ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի մասին, փաստացի ում գլխավորությամբ ձեռք բերեցինք ազատությունը, հաղթեցինք պատերազմում: Մեր ազգը նման «լուսավոր» երիտասարդների պատճառով երբեք չի կարողացել ընդունել իր լավ առաջնորդներին, նրանց հալածել է, դրա համար էլ հասել ենք այս էնիքային վիճակին, երբ իրերն իրենց անունով քո նման մարդիկ չեն կոչում, այլ լրիվ հակառակը:


Եղբայրս, ցավոք սրտի, ԼՏՊ-ին ինչ որ չափ ճանաչում եմ: Կարաբաղյան հերոսամարտի հաղթանակի հետ ինքը կապ չունի, Կարաբաղում հաղթել է Հայ ժողովուրդը, Հայի ոգին, իսկ բոլորն էլ գիտեն, որ ԼՏՊ-ն չունի այդ ոգին: Բերեմ մեր Գորիսի օրինակով, էդ օրերից մինչև հիմա, մեր Գորիսի բոլոր գործարանները թալանված են, կարող ա էդ էլ ՌՔ-ն ա թալանել: Չէ, ասում չեմ սաղ ԼՏՊ-ն ա թալանել, բայց էն ժամանակվա իրա ավազակներն են թալանել, որ հիմա ոչ մեկն էլ ՀՀ-ում չի: Բան չունեմ քո քաղաքական հայացքների դեմ, մի օր մեկ ա ճշմարտությունը ջրի երես ա գալու... 



> Բայց դե դու մեկ է չես հասկանա, ցավոք..


Հասկանալու հարց չէ, ուղակի բաներ կան, որ ես գիտեմ, դու չգիտես...  :Wink:  կամ էլ գիտես, չես ուզում հավատալ, ոչինչ, դա էլ անցողիկ է:
Այնուամենայնիվ, ինձ ընդհարապես դուր չի գալիս, որ էսօր հայորդիները պառակտված են... որն է միավորիչ տարրը մեր... ԼՏՊ-ն; ո'չ, ինչքան էլ նա հրեշտակ լինի, միևնույն է, էս պահին ժողովուրդի կեսից շատը իրեն չի ընդունում: Ուրեմն այլ ճանապարհ է պետք, ՀՅԴ-ն?, էլի ոչ, նրան էլ շատերը չեն սիրում ու չեն ընդունում... բա ով? 
Միմիայն մենք, երբ ձևավորենք ազգային մտածողություն ու ազգային ջիղը կարող է ամեն բան փշրել ու դնել իր տեղը: Հապա ինչու եք դեմ ազգային մտածողությանը? Քիչ թե շատ ծանոթ եղեք մեր պատմությանը, միմիայն ազգային ոգին է շպրտել մեր միջից ամեն վատը, մեր բոլոր հանճարներն ու հերոսների ներսում այդ ոգին էր մոլեգնում... 
Սա է ճշմարտությունը: Դրանից ինչքան հեռու փախչենք, այնքան կտկարանանք:

----------


## Chuk

> *Բայց հիմա պատկերը լրիվ հակառակն է, այս խառնաշփոթ քաղաքական շրջանում, ԼՏՊ-ն է թուլացրել մեր պետական դիրքերը, իսկ ՀՅԴ-ն ամեն կերպ զերծ է մնում այդ քայլերից, ու փորձում է ընդհանուր բալանսի գալ:* 
> Բա սա խի չես տեսնում, ձեռ չի տալիս?


Ստում ես, ապեր: Ուղղակի ստում ես:
Որովհետև հենց կակռազ Տեր-Պետրոսյանն էս պահին պասիվացել ա, սրանց մանևրելու հնարավորություն տալով, իսկ ՀՅԴ տուֆտա բաներ ա անում: Ափսոս, որ էդ մանևրելու շանսը չօգտագործվեց: Ինչ վերաբերվում ա ՀՅԴ-ին, ապա ցավակցություններս, որ ընդամենն այդքանը հասկացար. ՀՅԴ-ն ընդամենը օրինակ էր, ոչ ավելին:

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա Տեր-Պետրոսյանին, ապա միայն քաղաքականություն բոլորովին չհասկացող, ապաքաղաքականացված տարրը կարող է չհասկանալ, որ երկրի նախագահը ուղղակի չի կարող իր երկրի վարած պատերազմի հաղթանակի գլխավոր դերակատարումներից մեկը չունենալ: Ցավում եմ քո ընկալման մակարդակի վրա: Մեկ էլ խնդրանք. թարգի էդ Կարաբախ գրելը... ինձ բոլորովին չի հետաքրքրում քո բացատրությունները, այդ երկրի սահմանադրության մեջ գրված է «Լեռնային *Ղարաբաղի* հանրապետություն»: Հարգիր հայրենակիցներիս որոշումը:

----------

Gayl (18.01.2010)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Ստում ես, ապեր: Ուղղակի ստում ես:


 Կարող ա դաշտը լավ չեմ պատկերացնում, բայց հաստատ չեմ ստում, քեզ մի քիչ ավելի զուսպ պահիր:



> Որովհետև հենց *կակռազ* Տեր-Պետրոսյանն էս պահին պասիվացել ա, սրանց մանևրելու հնարավորություն տալով, իսկ ՀՅԴ տուֆտա բաներ ա անում: Ափսոս, որ էդ մանևրելու շանսը չօգտագործվեց: Ինչ վերաբերվում ա ՀՅԴ-ին, ապա ցավակցություններս, որ ընդամենն այդքանը հասկացար. ՀՅԴ-ն ընդամենը օրինակ էր, ոչ ավելին:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում ա Տեր-Պետրոսյանին, ապա միայն քաղաքականություն բոլորովին չհասկացող, ապաքաղաքականացված տարրը կարող է չհասկանալ, որ երկրի նախագահը ուղղակի չի կարող իր երկրի վարած պատերազմի հաղթանակի գլխավոր դերակատարումներից մեկը չունենալ: Ցավում եմ քո ընկալման մակարդակի վրա: Մեկ էլ խնդրանք. թարգի էդ Կարաբախ գրելը... ինձ բոլորովին չի հետաքրքրում քո բացատրությունները, այդ երկրի սահմանադրության մեջ գրված է «Լեռնային *Ղարաբաղի* հանրապետություն»: Հարգիր հայրենակիցներիս որոշումը:


Ախպեր, մի թեմայում յախկ ես տամ ռուսական բառերին մի ուրիշ տեղ օգտագործում, էս ոնց կլինի? Կարաբաղն էլ թող մնա իմ խղճի վրա, հարմարվի:  :Wink:

----------


## Gayl

> Եղբայրս, ցավոք սրտի, ԼՏՊ-ին ինչ որ չափ ճանաչում եմ: Կարաբաղյան հերոսամարտի հաղթանակի հետ ինքը կապ չունի, Կարաբաղում հաղթել է Հայ ժողովուրդը, Հայի ոգին, իսկ բոլորն էլ գիտեն, որ ԼՏՊ-ն չունի այդ ոգին: Բերեմ մեր Գորիսի օրինակով, էդ օրերից մինչև հիմա, մեր Գորիսի բոլոր գործարանները թալանված են, կարող ա էդ էլ ՌՔ-ն ա թալանել: Չէ, ասում չեմ սաղ ԼՏՊ-ն ա թալանել, բայց էն ժամանակվա իրա ավազակներն են թալանել, որ հիմա ոչ մեկն էլ ՀՀ-ում չի: Բան չունեմ քո քաղաքական հայացքների դեմ, մի օր մեկ ա ճշմարտությունը ջրի երես ա գալու...


Ախպեր ի՞նչ ես խոսում, հենց էտ Գորիսում էր որ վտանգավոր գյուղերում մարդ չէր մնացել ու դառել էր խոցելի և ու՞ր էին Դաշնակները , էտ խառը ժամանակներում ամեն ինչ էլ եղելա, հիմա ինչ ուզեք կարաք Լևոնի գլխին ջարդեք, Լևոնի նման քաղական գործիչ չունենայինք մեզ հում-հում կերել էին:[/QUOTE]



> Միմիայն մենք, երբ ձևավորենք ազգային մտածողություն ու ազգային ջիղը կարող է ամեն բան փշրել ու դնել իր տեղը: Հապա ինչու եք դեմ ազգային մտածողությանը? Քիչ թե շատ ծանոթ եղեք մեր պատմությանը, միմիայն ազգային ոգին է շպրտել մեր միջից ամեն վատը, մեր բոլոր հանճարներն ու հերոսների ներսում այդ ոգին էր մոլեգնում... 
> Սա է ճշմարտությունը: Դրանից ինչքան հեռու փախչենք, այնքան կտկարանանք:


Ո՞վ է դեմ ազգային մտածողությանը:

----------


## Chuk

> Ախպեր, մի թեմայում յախկ ես տամ ռուսական բառերին մի ուրիշ տեղ օգտագործում, էս ոնց կլինի? Կարաբաղն էլ թող մնա իմ խղճի վրա, հարմարվի:


Կրկնում եմ, եթե իմ հայրենակիցներն իրենց երկիրն անվանել էլ Ղարաբաղ, անկախ այդ բառի ծագումնաբանությունից, դու ո՞վ ես, որ իրենց որոշումը չեղարկես:

Ռուսերեն և այլ օտար լեզուներից ներմուծված ու լեզվի մեջ մտած, դիրք գրաված բազում բառեր ես էլ եմ օգտագործում, դա, ու իմ նախորդ թեմայում գրածն իրար հետ աղերս չունեն: Ղարաբաղն ընդունված է այդպես անվանել, հենց իրենք էլ են այդպես որոշել, բարի լինենք հարգել այդ որոշումը:

----------


## Gayl

> Կարող ա դաշտը լավ չեմ պատկերացնում, բայց հաստատ չեմ ստում, քեզ մի քիչ ավելի զուսպ պահիր:
> 
> Կարաբաղն էլ թող մնա իմ խղճի վրա, հարմարվի:


Ես էլ Ղարաբաղ գրեթե չեմ ասում բայց Արցախ եմ ասում, ասածներդ իրար հետ չեն բռնում:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Կրկնում եմ, եթե իմ հայրենակիցներն իրենց երկիրն անվանել էլ Ղարաբաղ, անկախ այդ բառի ծագումնաբանությունից, դու ո՞վ ես, որ իրենց որոշումը չեղարկես:
> 
> Ռուսերեն և այլ օտար լեզուներից ներմուծված ու լեզվի մեջ մտած, դիրք գրաված բազում բառեր ես էլ եմ օգտագործում, դա, ու իմ նախորդ թեմայում գրածն իրար հետ աղերս չունեն: Ղարաբաղն ընդունված է այդպես անվանել, հենց իրենք էլ են այդպես որոշել, բարի լինենք հարգել այդ որոշումը:


 Այ ցավդ տանեմ, ինչ ես կպել Կարաբաղից, հիմա ես տենց եմ ասում, որովհետև էդ գիտական թեզի կողմնակից եմ... դեմոկարտիա կա բան կա վերջապես  :Smile: 




> Ախպեր ի՞նչ ես խոսում, հենց էտ Գորիսում էր որ վտանգավոր գյուղերում մարդ չէր մնացել ու դառել էր խոցելի և ու՞ր էին Դաշնակները ,


Հեն էին մեր տանը մեր հետ հայրենասիրական երգեր էին երգում ու հետո հելնում ճակատ  :Wink: 



> Ո՞վ է դեմ ազգային մտածողությանը:


Հարգարժանը` ԼՏՊ-ն:

----------


## Chuk

> Այ ցավդ տանեմ, ինչ ես կպել Կարաբաղից, հիմա ես տենց եմ ասում, որովհետև էդ գիտական թեզի կողմնակից եմ... դեմոկարտիա կա բան կա վերջապես


Առաջին գրառմանս մեջ հստակ գրել էի, որ դա *խնդրանք* է, որոշողը, բնականաբար, դու ես:
Սակայն փորձեմ նորից ներկայացնել իմ տեսակետը. եթե ես «գիտական թեզի» կողմնակից լինեի, որ Հայաստանի իրական անունը «Խայաստան» է ու ամեն տեղ էդպես գրեի, քեզ, նվազագույնը, տհաճ կլիներ: Ու նույն ձևի տհաճ ու ներվայնացնող ա քո Կարաբախը... էլի «գիտական թեզի» կողմնակից եղիր, բայց այդ «գիտական թեզերն» այլոց վզին փաթաթելը լավագույն տարբերակ չէ: Խորհիր էս մասին, մինչև որոշում ընդունելդ:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է Տեր-Պետրոսյանին, ապա ինքը հստակ ասել է, որ քաղաքականության մեջ ազգային գաղափարախոսությունը կեղծ կատեգորիա է, ու դա, ճիշտն ասած, աքսիոմ է: Դա բոլորովին չի նշանակում դեմ լինել ազգային արժեքներին, ազգայինին: Ավելին, Տեր-Պետրոսյանն իր ողջ գործունեությամբ ապացուցել է ազգային արժեքների ընդունումն ու դրանց բարձր ու իրական դասումը: Այլ հարց, որ այս պարզագույն ճշմարտությունները որոշակի հանգամանքներից ելնելով չես կարողանում տեսնել, ընկալել, հասկանալ ընդունել:

----------


## Gayl

> Հեն էին մեր տանը մեր հետ հայրենասիրական երգեր էին երգում ու հետո հելնում ճակատ 
> 
> Հարգարժանը` ԼՏՊ-ն:


Որ գյուղու՞մ:
ԼՏՊ ի նման քաղ գործիչներ աշխարհի մակարդակով մատներիդ վրա կհաշվես ուրիշ երկրներում երազում են տենց մի հատ նախագահ ունենան:

----------

Mephistopheles (18.01.2010)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Որ գյուղու՞մ:
> ԼՏՊ ի նման քաղ գործիչներ աշխարհի մակարդակով մատներիդ վրա կհաշվես ուրիշ երկրներում երազում են տենց մի հատ նախագահ ունենան:


 Գորիսի մեջից եմ ախպեր: 
Ես բան չունեմ ասելու, ԼՏՊ-ն խելացի է, դե թող գնա ուրիշ երկրներ, եթե իրա նմանների կարիքը իրոք կա: Ես դեմ չեմ: 
Կարաբաղ-Ղարաբաղի հետ կապված էլ ամեն բան պարզ է ...

----------


## Gayl

> Գորիսի մեջից եմ ախպեր: 
> Ես բան չունեմ ասելու, ԼՏՊ-ն խելացի է, դե թող գնա ուրիշ երկրներ, եթե իրա նմանների կարիքը իրոք կա: Ես դեմ չեմ: 
> Կարաբաղ-Ղարաբաղի հետ կապված էլ ամեն բան պարզ է ...


Ինձանից լավ կիմանաս այնպիսի գյուղեր չկայի՞ն, որտեղ գրեթե բնակչություն չկար:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Ինձանից լավ կիմանաս այնպիսի գյուղեր չկայի՞ն, որտեղ գրեթե բնակչություն չկար:


Այսինքն, խի հիմա չկան տենղ գյուղեր?

----------


## Gayl

> Այսինքն, խի հիմա չկան տենղ գյուղեր?


Հիմա չգիտեմ բայց էտ ժամանակ այն գյուղերում որտեղ կարող էր թշնամին մտներ մարդ չկար, իսկ վերաբնակեցման խնդրի հետ եթե ասես ԼՏՊ ն կապ չի ունեցել ուրեմն ախպեր քո մոտ ատելությունն է խոսում ոչ թե բանականությունը:

----------

Mephistopheles (18.01.2010)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Հիմա չգիտեմ բայց էտ ժամանակ այն գյուղերում որտեղ կարող էր թշնամին մտներ մարդ չկար, իսկ վերաբնակեցման խնդրի հետ եթե ասես ԼՏՊ ն կապ չի ունեցել ուրեմն ախպեր քո մոտ ատելությունն է խոսում ոչ թե բանականությունը:


Եթեներով մի խոսիր, նայած գյուղ ախպեր:
Ասենք կային, որ հարևան գյուղեր իրար հետ կռվում էին, տարբեր էր էլի:

----------


## Gayl

> Եթեներով մի խոսիր, նայած գյուղ ախպեր:
> Ասենք կային, որ հարևան գյուղեր իրար հետ կռվում էին, տարբեր էր էլի:


Մեկա ախպեր դու չես ընդունում ու բախտներս բերեց որ ինքը դառավ նախագահ:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Մեկա ախպեր դու չես ընդունում ու բախտներս բերեց որ ինքը դառավ նախագահ:


 :LOL:  
Վերջն էր ախպեր: Ցավում եմ, որ դեռ մարդիկ կան, որ տենց են մտածում:

----------


## Bujak2012

Լեռնեցի ջան, խնդրում եմ եթե դժվար չի ինձ բացատրես, թէ ետ ազգային գաղափարախոսությունը և ազգային արժեքները որոնք են: Օրինակ իմ պապն ու տատը եղել են քրիստոնյաներ: Ամուսնացել են 1920-ական թվականներին: Տատս պատմում էր, որ իր կեսրարի ոտքերը լվանում էր ամեն օր: Տատս երբեք առանց գլխաշորի չի եղել, բացի դեմքից և ձեռքերից մնացած մարմնի մասերը միշտ եղել են ծածկված, երբեք կեսրարի հետ սեղան չի նստել: Իմ ծնողները եղել են անհավատ: Մայրս հագել է շրջազգեստ և կեսրսրի հետ միշտ նստել է սեղան, նաև օգտագործել է շպար: Կինս հագնում է շրջազգեստ և տաբատ, շպարվում է, մեկ --մեկ էլ ծխում է: Կեսրսրի հետ էլ ուտում, խմում երգում պարում էր: Հարսրս երևի կհագնի են պորտը բաց մայկեքից և այլն: Հիմա դու ինձ ասա պապս և տատս ազգային էին, իսկ մնացածս ապազգային, թէ ոնց:

----------

Mephistopheles (07.03.2010), Աբելյան (19.01.2010), Հայկօ (19.01.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Լեռնեցի ջան, խնդրում եմ եթե դժվար չի ինձ բացատրես, թէ ետ ազգային գաղափարախոսությունը և ազգային արժեքները որոնք են: Օրինակ իմ պապն ու տատը եղել են քրիստոնյաներ: Ամուսնացել են 1920-ական թվականներին: Տատս պատմում էր, որ իր կեսրարի ոտքերը լվանում էր ամեն օր: Տատս երբեք առանց գլխաշորի չի եղել, բացի դեմքից և ձեռքերից մնացած մարմնի մասերը միշտ եղել են ծածկված, երբեք կեսրարի հետ սեղան չի նստել: Իմ ծնողները եղել են անհավատ: Մայրս հագել է շրջազգեստ և կեսրսրի հետ միշտ նստել է սեղան, նաև օգտագործել է շպար: Կինս հագնում է շրջազգեստ և տաբատ, շպարվում է, մեկ --մեկ էլ ծխում է: Կեսրսրի հետ էլ ուտում, խմում երգում պարում էր: Հարսրս երևի կհագնի են պորտը բաց մայկեքից և այլն: Հիմա դու ինձ ասա պապս և տատս ազգային էին, իսկ մնացածս ապազգային, թէ ոնց:


Այսօր որպես ազգային միայն լեզուն է մնացել: Եվ այն իսկապես արժեք է /տեսնես ստեղծողը հայ է եղել՞: :Shok: 
Մնացածը՝ գուսանական երգը, տարազները, տրեխները, նիստ ու կացը և նույնիսկ մատենադարան, դաշնակցություն,   ՀԱԿ ու իշխանությունը դրանք թանգարանային, ազգագրական-ցուցահանդեսային են: :Hands Up:  :LOL:  :Tongue:

----------


## Gayl

> Վերջն էր ախպեր: Ցավում եմ, որ դեռ մարդիկ կան, որ տենց են մտածում:


Ցավում ես որ ճիշտ եմ մտածու՞մ, այդ ես պտի ցավամ որ չես գնահատում նրա լավը մենակ վատն ես ասում այդպես չի կարելի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Գորիսի մեջից եմ ախպեր: 
> Ես բան չունեմ ասելու, ԼՏՊ-ն խելացի է, դե թող գնա ուրիշ երկրներ, եթե իրա նմանների կարիքը իրոք կա: Ես դեմ չեմ: 
> Կարաբաղ-Ղարաբաղի հետ կապված էլ ամեն բան պարզ է ...


Այ մեր սաղ դժբախտությունն էլ հենց սրա մեջ ա, որ դու Գորիսից էն կողմ, ապեր, բան չես տեսնում: Քո համար Սյունիքի մարզպետն ա քաղաքական գործիչի իդեալը, ու սկզբունքորեն տենց էլ պիտի լիներ: Ցավը նրանում ա, որ քո նմանները հիմա ամեն տեղ են, երկրի նախագահականից մինչև Գորիսի քաղաքապետարան: Դրա համար էլ ունենք էն ինչ ունենք - խոզերի երկիր Հայաստանս ..... ոգեղեն:

----------

Kuk (19.01.2010), Mephistopheles (19.01.2010), murmushka (19.01.2010), Բիձա (19.01.2010)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Այ մեր սաղ դժբախտությունն էլ հենց սրա մեջ ա, որ դու Գորիսից էն կողմ, ապեր, բան չես տեսնում: Քո համար Սյունիքի մարզպետն ա քաղաքական գործիչի իդեալը, ու սկզբունքորեն տենց էլ պիտի լիներ: Ցավը նրանում ա, որ քո նմանները հիմա ամեն տեղ են, երկրի նախագահականից մինչև Գորիսի քաղաքապետարան: Դրա համար էլ ունենք էն ինչ ունենք - խոզերի երկիր Հայաստանս ..... ոգեղեն:


 Դե եթե տրամաբանությունդ առողջ ես համարում, ուրեմն դու էլ հարգարժան Բեգլարյանից էնյան մարդ չես տենում:



> Լեռնեցի ջան, խնդրում եմ եթե դժվար չի ինձ բացատրես, թէ ետ ազգային գաղափարախոսությունը և ազգային արժեքները որոնք են: Օրինակ իմ պապն ու տատը եղել են քրիստոնյաներ: Ամուսնացել են 1920-ական թվականներին: Տատս պատմում էր, որ իր կեսրարի ոտքերը լվանում էր ամեն օր: Տատս երբեք առանց գլխաշորի չի եղել, բացի դեմքից և ձեռքերից մնացած մարմնի մասերը միշտ եղել են ծածկված, երբեք կեսրարի հետ սեղան չի նստել: Իմ ծնողները եղել են անհավատ: Մայրս հագել է շրջազգեստ և կեսրսրի հետ միշտ նստել է սեղան, նաև օգտագործել է շպար: Կինս հագնում է շրջազգեստ և տաբատ, շպարվում է, մեկ --մեկ էլ ծխում է: Կեսրսրի հետ էլ ուտում, խմում երգում պարում էր: Հարսրս երևի կհագնի են պորտը բաց մայկեքից և այլն: Հիմա դու ինձ ասա պապս և տատս ազգային էին, իսկ մնացածս ապազգային, թէ ոնց:


Հա, եթե ուզում ես ճիշտը իմանաս, քո ասածները ազգային գաղափարախոսության մի փոքր մաս են կազմում:
Իսկ ընդհանրապես ժողովուրդ ջան, էսօր մեր իշխանություններից բողոքելը սուտ բան ա ... որովհետև էն ինչ մեր ժողովուրդն է` բարոյալքված. համատարած անաստվածություն, անբարոյականներ, ապազգայնություն, և այլն նույնն էլ բնականաբար իշխանությունները պիտի լինեն: 
Ի դեպ, ԼՏՊ-ն էլ նրանցից չի տարբերվում: 
Որպեսզի մի բան դուրս գա, նախ պիտի ժողովուրդի մակարդակը ընդհանուր բարձրանա: Այսինքն, մենք պետք է ճանաչենք մեզ, գնահատենք մեզ, հիշենք մեր փառահեղ անցյալը, իմանանք ով ենք մենք իրականում:

Հայաստան, երկիր դրախտավայր,
Դու մարդկայնո ցեղիս օրրան, 
Դու և բնիկ իմ Հայրենիք, 
Հայաստա՛ն, Հայաստա՛ն, Հայաստա՜ն։

Էս երգն էլ, որ հին երգ է, ահագին բան է ասում:

----------


## Վիշապ

> …
> Որպեսզի մի բան դուրս գա, նախ պիտի ժողովուրդի մակարդակը ընդհանուր բարձրանա: Այսինքն, մենք պետք է ճանաչենք մեզ, գնահատենք մեզ, հիշենք մեր փառահեղ անցյալը, իմանանք ով ենք մենք իրականում:


Իսկ դու գիտե՞ս, թե ով է եղել Պանիկովսկին մինչև հեղափոխությունը։ Օրինակ գիտե՞ս, թե ով է եղել մեծարգո գերազանցություն Սաշիկը մինչև Հայաստանի զավթումը քերոբենց կողմից։ 
Կռազի շոֆեր։ Հիմա դու ինձ ասա, Սաշիկը ինքն իրեն իր փառահեղ անցյալով կռազի շոֆեր ճանաչի՞, թե ողորմելի ներկայով՝ Ազգային Ժողովի պատգամավոր, միլիոնատեր, լրագրողների վրա մուննաթ եկող, բոլորի հետ «արա»–ով խոսող։  Ինչ եմ ուզում ասել՝ ավելի լավ չի՞ աչքներս բացենք ու տեսնենք թե ով ենք հիմա մենք իրականում, ու փորձենք դուրս գալ էս կեղտից, քան թե հիշենք Մեսրոպ Մաշտոցին ու Գրիգոր Լուսավորչին, ու քթներս տնկած ֆռֆռանք։ Ինձ թվում է վերջին դեպքում ժողովդրի մակարդակը ոչ էլ կբարձրանա։ Ժողովդրի մակարդակը բարձրացնում է, եթե երկրում պայմաններ կան բնական մրցակցության համար, իսկ եթե չկան ու ապրիորի խառոշի տղերքն են մակարդակի էտալոնները, ապա ժողովդրին կփրկի միայն կատակլիզմը։

----------

Ambrosine (02.03.2010), Mephistopheles (21.01.2010), Բիձա (20.01.2010), Տրիբուն (22.01.2010)

----------


## Լեռնցի



----------

karenmorm (01.08.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

Մի քիչ քննարկենք այս օսկարի արժանացած ֆիլմը :Jpit: 




> «Երևի կհամաձայնեք, որ այս տեսարանը ավելի շատ սազում է Կարգին հաղորդմանը, քան՝ գործող նախագահի միտինգին»


Սա միտինգ չի, սա նման է իրազեկման…




> «Մեկ խորհուրդ ունենք Լևոնի հետևից այսօր գնացող մոլորվածներին...»


Ոչ ոք իրավունք չի տվել էս հաղորդավարին՝ ազգի մի զգալի հատվածի մոլորված անվանելու: Երևի միայն լույսաշխարհի նյութերով սնվողներն են հա՞ հասկանում ու ընկալում իրականությունը: Ու հետո, Լևոնը ճիշտ ա անում, բա աշխատողները պիտի գնահատվեն. նույնը չի՞ բոլոր նորմալ բնագավառներում, երբ ավելի ջանասիրաբար աշխատողը աչքի է ընկնում և արագ առաջ գնում: Այստեղ էլ նա մրցակցություն է առաջացնում: Դա բնավ չի նշանակում, որ անգրագետները կամ էլ իր հարազատներն են պաշտոններ զբաղեցնելու:




> «Հանուն ինչի՞ ձերբազատվենք պատերազմից ու Ղարաբաղից»... այս տողերը գրել է Վազգեն Սարգսյանը Լևոնին՝ 1997-ի հոկտեմբերի 1-ին:


Այս մտքից հասկացվում է այն, որ Լևոնը դեմ է եղել պատերազմին… Վա՞տ ա :Shok: : Համոզվա՞ծ էիք, որ հաղթելու ենք :Blink:  Ախր հենց նույն տեսանյութում Լևոնը 96 թվի տվյալներով բնութագրում է Հայաստանի ներքին դրությունը: Էդքանով հանդերձ այս տողերը ներկայացնել Լևոնի դեմ, անգրագիտություն ա: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է Ղարաբաղին, ապա նախկին անվտանգության գոտի կոչվածը ազատագրել էին՝ բանակցությունների ժամանակ սակարկումների համար: Հիմա էլ, եթե Ղարաբաղը ստանա որոշակի ստատուս, վերադարձվելու են 5 շրջանները: Էն ժամանակ որ վերադարձվեին, եթե ի վերջո վերադարձվելու էին, վատը ո՞րն էր լինելու, կարո՞ղ եք բացատրել:

Անցնենք *Արծրուն Մարգարյանին*... միանգամից զգացվում ա, որ աշխարհը լուսավորողները կապ ունեն մեր ներքին գործերի նախարարության հետ, թե չէ գաղտնի տեսանյութը էդ ո՞նց պետք է լուսավորվեր: Հա, թատերականացված էր մահափորձը, այսինքն՝ հենց ինքն էր իր վրա կրակել, բայց ինքը ե՞րբ մահացավ: Ճիշտ ա, 1999թ. փետրվարի 9-ին: Պաշտոնական վարկածով` երկու կրակոցով ինքնասպանություն է գործել՝ մի անգամ կրակելով գլխին, մի անգամ՝ սրտի շրջանում: Պատկերացնու՞մ եք. ինքը ոտքին կրակել ա, ցավից ընկել ա, բայց ինքնասպանություն գործելիս մի հատ սրտի շրջանում ա կրակել, հետո էն աստիճանի լավ ա եղել, որ մի հատ էլ կանտրոլնի ինքն իր գլխին ա կրակել: Այ քեզ հայ դյուցազուն, իսկը հսկա՝ գանգուր մազերով ու հաստ բազուկներով :Hands Up: :




> «Վ. Սարգսյանը կարող էր խուսափել մահվանից, եթե շատ ինքնավստահ չլիներ»


 :Blink: 





> «Վ. Սարգսյանը էլի շանս ուներ ողջ մնալու, եթե ուշադիր լսեր Սիրադեղյանի ելույթը 99-ի մայիսին. դա վերջին դեղին քարտն էր Վազգենին... ուղիղ 5 ամիս հետո տեղի ունեցավ հոկտեմբերի 27-ի սպանդը»


Էս տողերից հետո լրիվ հասկանալի է, որ այս կայքի վրա աշխատում են որոշակի մասնագետներ, բայց պիտի ենթադրեմ, որ, օրինակ, մեսիջը ճիշտ տեղ հասցնելու դասից բացակա են եղել :Jpit:  Այս հանճարարեղ, դարակազմիկ միտքը այս ամբողջ ջուրծեծոցու մեխն էր: Այսինքն՝ նպատակը ցույց տալն էր, թե հոկտեմբերի 27-ը կազմակերպել է Վանո Սիրադեղյանը: Հասկանում եմ, որ սա արդեն քաղաքական հումորի թեմայա, բայց սա նաև ամենաթողություն ա :Angry2:  Մնում ա ասեն՝ Սարգսյանն ու Դեմիրճյանը չգիտեին՝ ոնց հեռանային էս աշխարհից, կազմակերպեցին հոկտեմբերի 27-ը:


Էս լույսաշխարհը չի ուզու՞մ ինքնաոչնչացվի :Bad: :
*Լեռնցի* ջան, կարելի՞ է մեկ հարց. դու այս տեսանյութը որպես ինչ-որ արժեք ես էստեղ տեղադրե՞լ, որպես փաստական նյու՞թ, թե՞ ուղղակի:

----------

Chuk (05.03.2010), Kuk (03.03.2010), murmushka (02.03.2010)

----------


## ministr

Ազգային անվտանգության գործակալի "խոստովանությունները" կարելի ա կարդալ "Բարի գիշեր երեխաներ" հաղորդման ժամանակ  :Smile: 
Եթե հոկտեմբերի 27-ը կազմակերպված լիներ նյութում նշվող մարդկանց կողմից, ապա Քոչարյանը դժվար թե նման մեծահոգություն ու ներողամտություն ցուցաբերեր, և թույլ տար, որ էդ մարդիկ իրենց համար հանգիստ ման գան, հետո էլ գան ու նախագահի աթոռ պահանջեն: Կարճ կոնկրետ սաղին կկանգնացներ մեղադրյալի աթոռին, իր վրայից կքերեր բոլոր կասկածները ու պրծ: Բավականին վատա կարված: Ասենք նախանցած տարի արևի խավարում էլ եղավ... վայ թե դա էլ ա Մոսսադն արել Լևոնի հետ միասին:

Ոտերին կրակելն էլ փաստորեն մահացուա: Ընդ որում երկրորդ կանտրոլնին տեղում սպանումա:

----------

Chuk (03.03.2010), Kuk (03.03.2010)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Լեռնցի ջան, կարելի՞ է մեկ հարց. դու այս տեսանյութը որպես ինչ-որ արժեք ես էստեղ տեղադրե՞լ, որպես փաստական նյու՞թ, թե՞ ուղղակի:


Աստղ ջան, վիդեոն դիտելուց հետո, կարևորեցի ծանոթանալ նաև հակառակ բևեռի մարդկանց տեսակետներին և հերքումներին, քանզի մի բանի մասին միայն մի կողմի տեսակետով կարծիք կազմելը սխալ է:

----------

Ambrosine (05.03.2010), Ձայնալար (05.03.2010)

----------


## ministr

> Աստղ ջան, վիդեոն դիտելուց հետո, կարևորեցի ծանոթանալ նաև հակառակ բևեռի մարդկանց տեսակետներին և հերքումներին, քանզի մի բանի մասին միայն մի կողմի տեսակետով կարծիք կազմելը սխալ է:


Լեռնցի ջան, միանշանակ համաձայն եմ, որ պետք է տարբեր բևեռների կարծիքներին ծանոթանալ, իրականությանը մոտ կարծիք ձևավորելու համար:
Բայց էդ բերված նյութը մոտավորապես էն շարքից ա, որ Բրյուս Լին աչքերը բացա քնում, ձեռքերը կտրտել ու աղա լցրել, որ պինդ լինի, որ Չակ Նորրիսը հայացքով պատա ծակում և այլն  :Smile:

----------

Ձայնալար (05.03.2010)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Լեռնցի ջան, միանշանակ համաձայն եմ, որ պետք է տարբեր բևեռների կարծիքներին ծանոթանալ, իրականությանը մոտ կարծիք ձևավորելու համար:
> Բայց էդ բերված նյութը մոտավորապես էն շարքից ա, որ Բրյուս Լին աչքերը բացա քնում, ձեռքերը կտրտել ու աղա լցրել, որ պինդ լինի, որ Չակ Նորրիսը հայացքով պատա ծակում և այլն


 Դե ախպեր, երևի, ինչ իմանամ: Էդ էլ թող մնա քո կարծիքը:

----------

bari hoki (07.03.2010)

----------


## ministr

Սա ուղղակի սր փիարա նախագահական ընտրությունների թեժացած մթնոլորտի ժամանակ...

----------


## Askalaf

> ՀՀՇ. ԼԵՎՈՆ ՏԵՐ-ՊԵՏՐՈՍՅԱՆ
> 
> 88-ի ազգային զարթոնք, դրան հաջորդող հաղթանակ, պետականության հիմքեր դնողները գործածին հարիր բարոյականությամբ, տղամարդկությամμ, արժանապատիվ հրաժարականով հեռացան ասպարեզից, մինչեւ հիմա էլ հպարտանալով իրենց ՀՀՇ-ական պատկանելիությամμ: Իսկ ՀՀՇ-ականներին հարող «մազութ լափող» մասը, կաշին փոխելով, այժմ էլ շարունակում է իր «գործը»: Ինչպես երեւում է ՀՀՇ-ին հայհոյողների քանակից, հեռացողների նշված հատկանիշները չեն համապատասխանում մեր ազգային նկարագրին:
> ՀՀՇ-ին որպես թշնամի ներկայացնելը մեր արժեքային համակարգի խախտման ցուցանիշ է, ինչպես հաղթանակի տարիները ներկայացվում են որպես ցուրտ ու մութ, արտաքին պարտքերի հետզհետե ավելացումը որպես տնտեսական աճ, պարտքով պահվող բանակը՝ ամենաուժեղը տարածաշրջանում, վերգրված գույքը՝ հաջող տնտեսական գործարք:
> ՀՀՇ-ին հայհոյելը շատ է հիշեցնում Սովետի ժամանակվա վերաμերմունքը միջազգային իմպերիալիզմին:
> Մինչեւ ՀՀՇ-ի մտածելակերպը չդառնա «հայոց» եւ «համազգային», լավ չենք կարող ապրել, քանի որ ՀՀՇ-ն մեր մեջ արմատավորված մի շարք կործանարար հասկացողություններ վերանայող գաղափարախոսություն է:
> Առաջին Նախագահի, ՀՀՇ-ականների եւ այլոց գաղափարական տարμերությունը նրանց պատմության եւ իրողության գնահատման մեջ էր, մի խոսքով՝ մակարդակի, ու տարբերությունը այնքան մեծ էր, որ անհամատեղելի էր դարձնում նրանց միասին աշխատանքը:
> Վերլուծական ունակությունների թուլությունից Սովետից ստացած μոլոր պրոբլեմները վերագրում ենք ՀՀՇ-ին:
> Ղարաբաղյան շարժման պահանջները միշտ եղել են իրատեսական եւ փոխվել արագ ընթացող զարգացումներին համապատասխան:
> ...



Աղբյուր

----------

Chuk (23.07.2010), Kuk (25.07.2010), Mephistopheles (08.09.2010)

----------


## Անահիտ

տեսնես ո՞վա կարդալու վերևի տեքստը
Լևոն պապիկը որ գուգլով իրան ֆորումում գտնի, ահագին կուրախանա

ծափահարենք Լևոն պապիկի՜ն

----------

ԳագոՋան (26.09.2010)

----------


## xaladilnick

էս վիդեոները մի հատ նայեք ձեր կարծիքն ասեք
Ես իրա վախտերը չեմ տեսել :Ok:

----------


## Adriano

> էս վիդեոները մի հատ նայեք ձեր կարծիքն ասեք
> Ես իրա վախտերը չեմ տեսել


Շատ լուրջ տեսահոլովակ էր, անհրաժեշտ է հասկանալ, որքանով է ճիշտ այս ինֆորմացիան:

----------


## xaladilnick

մի քանի հատ ա էս վիդյոները դիր նայի ես ել եմ հիմա նայում

----------


## boooooooom

:Think:  Ոչ սրանց եմ հավատում, ոչ էլ նրանց. մի բան գիտեմ, որ քաղաքականությունը ահավոր կեղտոտ բանա...

----------

Adriano (04.03.2011), xaladilnick (04.03.2011), _Հրաչ_ (05.03.2011)

----------


## lili-4

Աչքիս ներկայիս արտագաղթի պատճառն էլ ա Լևոնը, երևում ա նրա ստվերն էլ ա հայերի վրա ազդում, բայց տեսնես հիմա ինչ ձևով և ում հրահրմամբ է գործում, երևում ա անունը տալուց էլ հայերի մոտ արտագաղթի պանիկա է սկսվում: Վայ Լևոն, Լևոն...  
Բայց էս ինչ լավ գտանք մեր ազգային դժբախտության պատճառը, լավ է մեկը կա, որի հասցեին առանց քննադատվելու ու վախենալու կարող ենք զրպարտել, անունին ցեխ շպրտել:

----------

Ambrosine (04.03.2011), murmushka (05.03.2011), Norton (04.03.2011)

----------


## xaladilnick

Իմ կարծիքով ով էլ լինի 3ից բան չի փոխվի

----------


## xaladilnick

> Աչքիս ներկայիս արտագաղթի պատճառն էլ ա Լևոնը, երևում ա նրա ստվերն էլ ա հայերի վրա ազդում, բայց տեսնես հիմա ինչ ձևով և ում հրահրմամբ է գործում, երևում ա անունը տալուց էլ հայերի մոտ արտագաղթի պանիկա է սկսվում: Վայ Լևոն, Լևոն...  
> Բայց էս ինչ լավ գտանք մեր ազգային դժբախտության պատճառը, լավ է մեկը կա, որի հասցեին առանց քննադատվելու ու վախենալու կարող ենք զրպարտել, անունին ցեխ շպրտել:


էէէէէէէ Լևոնը չեր որ 96 ին տենց բաներ արեց, Սերժից ել բեթար, դրանք սաղն ել վլաստի համար կյանքները կտան

----------


## Mephistopheles

> էէէէէէէ Լևոնը չեր որ 96 ին տենց բաներ արեց, Սերժից ել բեթար, դրանք սաղն ել վլաստի համար կյանքները կտան


Խալադելնիկ ջան, իսկ դու գնա իրա հարահավաքին ու քո կարծիքն ինքնուրույն կազմիր… էդ շանսը քեզ տրված ա

----------


## xaladilnick

Ինձ իրա հանրահաքները պետք չեն, նայի հայլուր, կտենաս ինչ տեղ ենք ապրում է
Խոսալ սաղն ե կարան

----------


## boooooooom

> Խալադելնիկ ջան, իսկ դու գնա իրա հարահավաքին ու քո կարծիքն ինքնուրույն կազմիր… էդ շանսը քեզ տրված ա


Մարդն ուզումա դերասանին ճանաչի. դու ուղղարկում էս կինոն նայելու?

----------

xaladilnick (04.03.2011), _Հրաչ_ (05.03.2011), Բիձա (05.03.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մարդն ուզումա դերասանին ճանաչի. դու ուղղարկում էս կինոն նայելու?


բա ուր ուղղարկեմ… դերասանին իրա խաղով են ճանաչում…

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ինձ իրա հանրահաքները պետք չեն, նայի հայլուր, կտենաս ինչ տեղ ենք ապրում է
> *Խոսալ սաղն ե կարան*


համաձայն եմ

----------


## Adriano

> բա ուր ուղղարկեմ… դերասանին իրա խաղով են ճանաչում…


Իսկ հնարավոր է ավելի լո)րջ փաստարկ բերել, այսինքն նեց մի բան որը կտանի նրան, որ հակալևոնական վիդեոն ճիշտ չէ… Լևոնիզմի տարիները, բոլորս էլ լավ հիշում ենք, ես անդրադարձել եմ, մարդիկ այլևս չեն ցանկանում խաբվել նորից…

----------

boooooooom (04.03.2011), h_jak (12.03.2011), Quyr Qery (03.04.2011), xaladilnick (04.03.2011)

----------


## xaladilnick

Կարծիքներ կան?

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ հնարավոր է ավելի լո)րջ փաստարկ բերել, այսինքն նեց մի բան որը կտանի նրան, որ հակալևոնական վիդեոն ճիշտ չէ… Լևոնիզմի տարիները, բոլորս էլ լավ հիշում ենք, ես անդրադարձել եմ, *մարդիկ այլևս չեն ցանկանում խաբվել նորից*…


…բայց հետևից գնում են… Ղարաբաղյան Հաղթանակ, ազգային բանակի կազմավորում, երկրում բեսպրեդելի վերացում, անկախություն…

իսկ հիմա ասեք նրանից հետո ինչ է եղել… սկսենք նրանից որ բեսպրեդելը վերականգնվեց…

----------


## xaladilnick

Վազգեն Մանուկյան, Վազգեն Մանուկյան, էն 3րդտ հլը չի եղել, 4րդն էլ հեչ

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Վազգեն Մանուկյան, Վազգեն Մանուկյան, էն 3րդտ հլը չի եղել, 4րդն էլ հեչ


Վազգեն Մանուկյանն էսօր հանրային խուրհուրդ կոչվող գերեզմանատանը Սերժի մոտ ծառա ա աշխատգում եթե տեղյակ ես… կարաս ձայնդ իրան տաս… ինքը էս վերջին ընտրություններին մի քանի տոկոս հավաքեց ու պատկերացրու դժգոհ էլ չէր, Սերժին էլ շնորհավորեց

----------


## xaladilnick

> Վազգեն Մանուկյանն էսօր հանրային խուրհուրդ կոչվող գերեզմանատանը Սերժի մոտ ծառա ա աշխատգում եթե տեղյակ ես… կարաս ձայնդ իրան տաս… ինքը էս վերջին ընտրություններին մի քանի տոկոս հավաքեց ու պատկերացրու դժգոհ էլ չէր, Սերժին էլ շնորհավորեց


Բայց որ առաջ ահագին գործ ա արել էդ փաստ ա

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բայց որ առաջ ահագին գործ ա արել էդ փաստ ա


փաստ ա, նա եղել ա մեր հանրապետության հիմնադիրներից մեկւ, բայց որ էսօր ընդեղ ա, դա ավելի կարևոր և ուժեղ փաստ ա և այսօրվա համար ավելի ակտգուալ

----------


## xaladilnick

> փաստ ա, նա եղել ա մեր հանրապետության հիմնադիրներից մեկւ, բայց որ էսօր ընդեղ ա, դա ավելի կարևոր և ուժեղ փաստ ա և այսօրվա համար ավելի ակտգուալ


ես իրան չեմ էլ պատրաստվում ընտրել, բայց խորհուրդ կտամ մի հատ էդ ֆիլմը լրիվ նայես,քննարկենք

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ես իրան չեմ էլ պատրաստվում ընտրել, բայց խորհուրդ կտամ մի հատ էդ ֆիլմը լրիվ նայես,քննարկենք


Խալադելնիկ ջան, ում ուզում ես ընտրի, եթե ընտրում ես իսրտե, հալալ ա քեզ… բայց ֆիլմերին մի հավատա… դրանք պրոպագանդայի համար ա արված, հայտնի տոխնոլոգիա ա… ում էլ ասես կարելի ա տենց ներկայացնել… ուզենան քեզ էլ նենց կներկայացնեն որ դու էլ քեզ չես ճանաչի… ինքդ պիտի ուշադիր լինես ու չխաբվես

----------


## xaladilnick

ես իմ համար վաղուց ընտրել եմ նորմալ երկիր գնալը,ուղղակի ճիշտն եմ ուզում իմանամ

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ես իմ համար վաղուց ընտրել եմ նորմալ երկիր գնալը,ուղղակի ճիշտն եմ ուզում իմանամ


դե էլ քեզ պետք ա նստած Լևոնի մասին սարքած վիդիոներ ես նայում… իսկ ճշմարտությունը ինքդ պիտի ման գաս ու գտնես քեզ համար… դրանք հաստատ յություբում չեն… տենց հեշտ չի ապեր

----------


## lili-4

> Ինձ իրա հանրահաքները պետք չեն, նայի հայլուր, կտենաս ինչ տեղ ենք ապրում է
> Խոսալ սաղն ե կարան


Խոսքը հայլուրի մասին էր, թ?ե վայլուրի:

----------

murmushka (05.03.2011)

----------


## JoKer777

> Խոսքը հայլուրի մասին էր, թ?ե վայլուրի:


խա խա.. ես ուզում եմ հայլուրի Հայաստանում ապրեմ.

----------


## ministr

Այ այսպիսի կարծիք...





> *Իշխանական սցենար ընդդիմադիրի դերակատարմամբ կամ «ԼԵՎՈՆ ՊԱՊԻ ՀԵՔԻԱԹՆԵՐԸ»
> *
> Մարտի 17-ին ՀԱԿ-ի հանրահավաքին զուգորդած և հաջորդած իրադարձությունները ևս մեկ անգամ փաստեցին, որ Հայաստանում առողջ ընդդիմադիր ուժ գրեթե գոյություն չունի, և որ ժողովրդական լայն զանգվածներին խաբեությամբ մոլորեցնելու հերթական ծրագիրը հաջողությամբ իրականանում է: Փաստացիորեն 1996թ.-ից առայսօր գրեթե միշտ իշխանափոխություն պահանջող ժողովուրդը, որը 2007թ. սեպտեմբերին քաղաքական հարություն տվեց Տեր-Պետրոսյանին և փորձեց (մանավանդ հենց նրա առաջարկությամբ) գործիք դարձնելով վերջինիս` երկրում իշխանափոխություն իրականացնել, ի վերջո հերթական անգամ ինքը գործիք դարձավ աթոռապայքարային գզվռտոցների մեջ: Եթե ՀԱԿ-ի` քանակով բավական լուրջ ընտրազանգվածը 2008թ. ընտրություններից առաջ որպես Տեր-Պետրոսյանին սատարելու պատճառ էր բերում այն, որ նա է տվյալ պահին միակ քիչ թե շատ ազդեցություն ունեցող ընդդիմադիր գործիչը, ապա երեք տարիների ընթացքում ՀՀՇ-ական <<զինանոցից>> վերցված գործողությունների արդյունքում այսօր արդեն կուրաբար շարունակում է <<անհատի պաշտամունքի քաղաքականությունը>>` խորապես հավատալով, որ <<Հաղթելու ենք>> կամ <<Հիմա – հիմա>>: Մարտի 17-ի հանրահավաքը թատերական անկրկնելի ներկայացման գագաթնակետը դարձավ, երբ երեք տարի շարունակ ժողովրդի հետ Մատենադարանի մոտ <<ի սրտե>> զրուցող և նրանց տուն ուղարկող Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հանկարծ որոշեց, որ <<եկել է պահը>>, եկել է Ազատության հրապարակը <<ազատագրելու>> ժամանակը: Եվ ինչպիսի~ ազատագրում. երեք տարի Ազատության հրապարակում ՀԱԿ-ի հանրահավաքները արգելած իշխանությունները հանկարծ <<բարի կամք>> դրսևորեցին, ու ոստիկանությունը առանց խոչընդոտների թույլատրեց հանրահավաքի մասնակիցների մուտքը հրապարակ: Սա թերևս Սերժ Սարգսյան – Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան “համագործակցության” արդյունքնը պիտի դիտել: Տեր-Պետրոսյանին մարտի 1-ի հանրահավաքից հետո հարկավոր էր ինչ-որ կերպ արդարացնել իր <<պահանջագրի>> վերջնաժամկետը երկարաձգելը, և Ազատության հրապարակի <<գրավումով>> Լևոն պապին կրկին հայտնվեց իր եսապաշտության բարձունքում, իսկ իշխանություններն էլ ժողովրդի նկատմամբ <<բարի կամք>> դրսևորեցին, ու միաժամանակ Երևանում գտնվող Պրեսկոտի ու Ֆիշերի ներկայությամբ կարողացան խուսափել պրոբլեմներից: 2008թ. նախագահական ընտրություններից հետո Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, փորձելով կրկին իշխանության գալ, 10 օր ընտրությունների արդյունքներից դժգոհ ժողովրդին պահեց Ազատության հրապարակում` հույսը դնելով մի շարք հանգամանքների (ԱՄՆ-ի միջամտության, Ղարաբաղյան խնդրում տիրող անկայուն իրավիճակի, սոցիալական դժգոհությունների) վրա, սակայն 10 զոհերից հետո հասկացավ, որ սխալվել է իր հաշվարկներում, և ընտրեց իշխանության գալու “փուլային” տարբերակը` գաղտնի համագործակցության գնալով իշխանությունների հետ և ի վերջո դառնալով Սերժ Սարգսյանի լիազոր-ներկայացուցիչը Մատենադարանում: Սա պարզ երևում է նաև մարտի 1-ին նախորդած 10 օրերի և մարտի 1-ից հետո` երեք տարի շարունակ ՀԱԿ առաջնորդի հանրահավաքային ելույթների կատարյալ տարբերության մեջ: Մասնավորապես, եթե 2008թ. փետրվարյան նստացույցի օրերի ընթացքում Տեր-Պետրոսյանը տեղի ունեցողը անվանում էր <<երգի-պարի հեղափոխություն>>, ապա մարտի 1-ից հետո` բոլոր հանրահավաքներում հայտարարում էր, որ այդ բառը մեկընդմիշտ դուրս է եկել ՀԱԿ-ի բառապաշարից: Մի՞թե 2008թ. մարտյան դեպքերից առաջ նա չէր կանխատեսում, թե ինչ վտանգավոր իրադարձություններով կարող էր վերջանալ տեղի ունեցողը, որ այն ժամանակ կոչ չէր անում բառապաշարից հանել <<հեղափոխություն>> բառը և սկսել <<շախմատ խաղալ>>: Ընդ որում, նրա գաղտնի համագործակցությունը իշխանությունների հետ անակնկալ էր նույնիսկ նրան սատարող տարբեր քաղաքական ուժերի համար, որոնցից ոմանք միշտ էլ շատ ավելի արմատական դիրքերից են հանդես եկել, քան “պապին”: Այս համատեքստում ենթադրելի է, որ մոտակա շաբաթների ընթացքում զգալի քաղաքական ուժեր ու գործիչներ լքելու են ՀԱԿ-ը, քանզի նրանց համար ակնհայտ է դառնալու, որ ՀԱԿ առաջնորդն այլևս բռնել է Արթուր Բաղդասարյանի ու Արտաշես Գեղամյանի ճանապարհը:  Լինելով անսահման մեծամիտ ու գոռոզ անհատականություն` Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ընդդիմադիր դաշտում իրենից բացի, այլ քաղաքական գործչի չի տեսնում և համարում է, որ եթե խոսքը ընդդիմության համագործակցության ֆորմատների մասին է, ապա մյուս բոլոր ընդդիմադիր ուժերը պետք է համալրեն ՀԱԿ-ի շարքերը, իսկ փաստացի` լինեն իր ենթակայության տակ: Հենց սա էր պատճառը, որ դեռևս 2008թ. նախընտրական արշավից սկսած` Տեր-Պետրոսյանը ժողովրդի մեջ մտցրեց <<Ով մեր հետ չէ (փաստացի` ով իմ կողքին չէ), ժողովրդի թշնամին է>> կարգախոսը: Հենց այդ մեծամտությունն էր պատճառը, որ թույլ չտվեց նրան մարտի 17-ին պրոտոկոլային քայլ անելով` մոտենալ և ողջունել Ազատության հրապարակում հացադուլ անող Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանին: Բացի այդ, հնարավոր է, որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը նաև հրահանգ է ստացել ամեն կերպ խոչընդոտել ընդդիմության տարբեր թևերի միավորմանը, ինչը կարող էր լուրջ հակակշիռ դառնալ գործող իշխանություններին գալիք խորհրդարանական ընտրություններում: Ինչևէ, միանշանակ է, որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի <<շախմատային պարտիան>> արագ մոտենում է ավարտին, և պետք է հուսալ, որ նրա երկրորդ հրաժեշտը կդառնա վերջինը:
> 
> Սասուն Հովհաննիսյան


http://www.neonews.am

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Այ այսպիսի կարծիք...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.neonews.am


ապեր, 7օր-ն ավելի լավ բաներ ա գրում… էս ի՞նչ ա որ

----------


## ministr

> ապեր, 7օր-ն ավելի լավ բաներ ա գրում… էս ի՞նչ ա որ


սա նորություն էր, 7 օրն ու Թևոն արդեն հետաքրքիր չեն  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> սա նորություն էր, 7 օրն ու Թևոն արդեն հետաքրքիր չեն


խի՞ ապեր, տղեն օրնիբուն դրանով ա զբաղված…

----------


## Armtechnology

ԼՏՊ-ի իրական դեմքը:

----------


## Gayl

Լևոնի մասկան վերջնականապես ճղվեց  :Shok:

----------


## Kuk

> ԼՏՊ-ի իրական դեմքը:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utV9J...el_video_title


Ղժժժ :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Նարե (25.03.2011)

----------


## Armtechnology

Իսկ վերջնականապես խայտառակ էղավ 2008թ. մարտի 1-ին` իրա պարով ու Իսրայելի դրոշով: Լեվոնը վերջնականապես ապացուցեց, որ ցնդել ա:

----------


## Gayl

> *Իսկ վերջնականապես խայտառակ էղավ 2008թ. մարտի 1-ին:* Լեվոնը վերջնականապես ապացուցեց, որ ցնդել ա:


Վերջապես Լևոնը տրաքեց, մանավանդ վերջին վիդեոի հաշվին, Կուկ դու մարտի մեկին Լևոն անունով մարդ տեսե՞լ ես  :Shok:

----------


## Kuk

> Վերջապես Լևոնը տրաքեց, մանավանդ վերջին վիդեոի հաշվին, Կուկ դու մարտի մեկին Լևոն անունով մարդ տեսե՞լ ես


Ես չեմ տեսել, բայց մի շիզոֆռենիկ կնիկ կար ժամանակին, ինքը մանրամասն պատմում էր, թե Լևոնն ինչ ա արել 2008-ի մարտի մեկին Միասնիկյանի արձանի մոտ :LOL:  Սովորական մարմնավաճառ էր, փողը տալիս ես, ինչ ուզում ես գրում ա, ոնց պետքա, շառ ա անում: Ու սենց շառ անողները լիքն են ու գրեթե ամենուր :LOL:

----------

Gayl (24.03.2011), Mephistopheles (24.03.2011), V!k (24.03.2011)

----------


## Armtechnology



----------


## ministr

Ով ով Լևոնը հաստատ ցնդած չի  :Smile: 
Հետաքրքիրա, ով թուրքերի հետ սիլի-բիլի անի, ում դնեն թուրքերի դրոշի վրա...

----------

Kuk (24.03.2011), Mephistopheles (24.03.2011), Norton (24.03.2011), Sagittarius (24.03.2011), Աթեիստ (27.03.2011), Հայկօ (24.03.2011)

----------


## Armtechnology

> Ով ով Լևոնը հաստատ ցնդած չի 
> Հետաքրքիրա, ով թուրքերի հետ սիլի-բիլի անի, ում դնեն թուրքերի դրոշի վրա...


 Լավ, ասենք ցնդած չի: Բա էդ 2008թ. մարտի 1-ի վիդեոն ոնց կմեկնաբանես?

----------


## Chuk

> Լավ, ասենք ցնդած չի: Բա էդ 2008թ. մարտի 1-ի վիդեոն ոնց կմեկնաբանես?


Եղբայր, բայց ի՜նչ ժամանակից հետ ընկած եք դուք, 2008~, մարտի՜ 1.. 
Ընկեր ջան, մի քանի օր առաջ, մարտի 18-ին էլ ա պարել՝ Ազատության հրապարակում: Ու մենակ ինքը չէ... էլ Ջհանգիրյան Գագո՜ն, էլ Սարգսյան Լյուդմիլա՜ն, էլ Սարգսյան Արա՜մը...
Էդ վիդեոները գտի, վերջն են  :Yes:

----------

Mephistopheles (24.03.2011), murmushka (24.03.2011), Աբելյան (24.03.2011)

----------


## Armtechnology

> Եղբայր, բայց ի՜նչ ժամանակից հետ ընկած եք դուք, 2008~, մարտի՜ 1.. 
> Ընկեր ջան, մի քանի օր առաջ, մարտի 18-ին էլ ա պարել՝ Ազատության հրապարակում: Ու մենակ ինքը չէ... էլ Ջհանգիրյան Գագո՜ն, էլ Սարգսյան Լյուդմիլա՜ն, էլ Սարգսյան Արա՜մը...
> Էդ վիդեոները գտի, վերջն են


 Միևնույն է, փաստը մնում է փաստ:
 Իսկ դու, Չու'կ, որ քաղաքական ուժի կողմնակիցն ես?
 Հ.Գ. Ազատության հրապարակը դարձրել են պարի հրապարակ: :Shok:

----------


## Chuk

> Միևնույն է, փաստը մնում է փաստ:
>  Իսկ դու, Չու'կ, որ քաղաքական ուժի կողմնակիցն ես?
>  Հ.Գ. Ազատության հրապարակը դարձրել են պարի հրապարակ:


Ապեր, ես քաղաքական ուժի կողմնակից չեմ, ես պարող եմ  :Yes:

----------

Mephistopheles (24.03.2011), murmushka (24.03.2011)

----------


## Armtechnology

> Ապեր, ես քաղաքական ուժի կողմնակից չեմ, ես պարող եմ


 Այսինքն <<պարող>>?

----------


## Chuk

> Այսինքն <<պարող>>?


Առանց չակերտների, տեխնոլոգ ջան, ասենք տղերքով հավաքվում ենք, գնում ենք Ազատության հրապարակում պարում ենք: Կամ էլ գնում ենք Մատենադարան ու պարելով իջնում ենք Օպերա: Ճաշակի հարց ա, նայած երբ:

----------

Mephistopheles (24.03.2011), murmushka (24.03.2011)

----------


## Sophie

Դրոշը հասկացանք կարելիա մոնտաժով սարքել: Բա պարելը՞: Ի՞նչա խմած էր:

----------


## ministr

> Լավ, ասենք ցնդած չի: Բա էդ 2008թ. մարտի 1-ի վիդեոն ոնց կմեկնաբանես?


Ուրա մարտի 1-ի վիդեո?

----------


## ministr

> Դրոշը հասկացանք կարելիա մոնտաժով սարքել: Բա պարելը՞: Ի՞նչա խմած էր:


Մեկը պարումա, մեկը սաֆարիա գնում, մեկը կազինո բան... պարելն ամենաանշառնա  :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Դրոշը հասկացանք կարելիա մոնտաժով սարքել: Բա պարելը՞: Ի՞նչա խմած էր:


Չէ:

----------


## Gayl

> Դրոշը հասկացանք կարելիա մոնտաժով սարքել: Բա պարելը՞: Ի՞նչա խմած էր:


Հա էտ օրը ես ու Լևոնը մի քիչ խմել էինք, բայց չէր հարբել, բայց դե տրամադրությունը բարձր էր:

----------


## Elmo

> Դրոշը հասկացանք կարելիա մոնտաժով սարքել: Բա պարելը՞: Ի՞նչա խմած էր:


Դրոշը սարքած չի: Դրոշը իսկականից եղել ա, պարելն ա սարքած:

----------


## Sophie

> Դրոշը սարքած չի: Դրոշը իսկականից եղել ա, պարելն ա սարքած:


 Իսկ ի՞նչ նպատակ էր հետապնդում այդ դրոշը: 
Պարելը ուշադիր նայեցի մի 3 շարժում է ուղակի հա կրկնվում ա.. բայց դե:

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ ի՞նչ նպատակ էր հետապնդում այդ դրոշը: 
> Պարելը ուշադիր նայեցի մի 3 շարժում է ուղակի հա կրկնվում ա.. բայց դե:


Ճիշտ է այս թեմայից հոգնել եմ, բայց հաշվի առնելով, որ կարծում եմ, դու կարող ես այդ հարցը էմոցիոնալ հարթությունից դուրս քննել ու ճիշտ եզրահանգումներ անել, առանց սարկազմի  կպատասխանեմ:

1. Պարել է: Պարել է ժողովրդին ոգևորելու համար, ցույց տալու համար, որ իրան բոլորիցս ավելի վեր չի դասում: Պարել է հազարավոր քաղաքացիների ներկայությամբ ու հազարավոր քաղաքացիների հետ: Պարելը վատ բան չի: Ինքը վատ է պարում: Բայց չի ամաչում դա ի ցույց դնելու ու դա հարգանքի արժանի է:

2. Իսրայելական դրոշը հրապարակ բերել է ոչ թե ինքը կամ իր թիմից մեկը, այլ Հայաստանում բնակվող հրեա համայնքի ներկայացուցիչը, ցույց տալու իր զորակցությունը Տեր-Պետրոսյանին: Հրապարակում հարյուրավոր եռագույն դրոշների հետ միասին ծածանվել է նաև այդ եզակի Իսրայելի դրոշը, ինչպես նաև այլ փոքրամասնական համայնքների բերած այլ երկրների դրոշներ: Տեսահոլովակ սարքողները նկարել ու հատուկ ցուցադրել են Իսրայելինը, որով փորձել են անել կեղտոտ հակաքարոզչություն, այդ թվում ոտնահարելով ՀՀ սահմանադրությունն ու ազգամիջյան ատելություն սերմանել փորձելով, որն ինչ-որ չափով հաջողվել է, ինչի վկան է նաև քո հարցի առկայությունը:

----------

Mephistopheles (24.03.2011), murmushka (25.03.2011), Ձայնալար (24.03.2011)

----------


## Kuk

Էդ օրերին տարբեր երկրների դրոշներ ա եղել Ազատության Հրապարակում, ու դրա մեջ ոչ մի վատ բան չեմ տեսնում, ով տեսնում ա, թող լուսավորի անտեղյակներիս: Ուղղակի իշխանության տխմար քարոզն այն էր, որ Լևոնը ջհուդ ա, կամ ջհուդների կողմից ա կառավարվում, չեմ էլ հիշում արդեն, դրա համար իրանց պետք էր էդ դրոշը ցույց տալ հայլուրով, սա էլ էդ կադրերից ա: Բայց էնքան տկարամիտ են գտնվել, որ չեն ֆայմել, եթե ջհուդների կողմից ա կառավարվում, ու չի ուզում, որ դա հայտնի դառնա, չէր բերի էդ դրոշը հանրահավաքում ծածաներ: Բայց դե սրանք անցած թեմաներ են, ուղղակի մարդիկ պարապ են մնացել, անցյալի վրայի փոշին են սրբում, թող սրբեն, մաքրությունը վատ բան չի: Իսկ պարելու պահով, ումն էլ ուզես շատ հանգիստ կարելի ա վերցնել ու խայտառակություն սարքել, շուռ տալ գլխիվայր և այլն, դա բերել քաղաքականության թեմայում քննարկել, մեղմ ասած, անկապություն եմ համարում: Նման բաները կարելի ա քննարկել քաղաքական հումոր թեմայում, ոչ ավելին:

----------

Chilly (24.03.2011), Chuk (24.03.2011), Mephistopheles (24.03.2011), Norton (24.03.2011)

----------


## voter

Մի խորացեք հեռավոր անցյալի մեջ, սիկ մարտի 1 իսկապես արդեն հեռավոր անցյալ է դարձել - Արցախի պատերազմ անգամ ավելի արագ հանգուցալուծում ստացավ, քան ներկա «ավազակապետության», ռուսական ստրուկների ու էմիսարների  դեմ պայքարը։ Լևոն պապին իր նամազով ու «անարյուն» հեղափոխության կոչերով փորձում է մի բան բուժել, որը անբուժելի է ու ուռուցքի նման միայն աճում է ինչքան շատ ես նրան ժամանակ թողնում։ 

Կա իհարկե շատ դժվար մեթողներ առանց վիրահատության ազատվել ուռուցքից չկորցնելով ստամոքսի, կամ ուղեղի մասը, որտեղ ուռուցքը նստած է, բայց նման բուժմանը շատ ու շատ դժվար է դիմանալ...
Իսկ ԼՏՊի վերջին «քրիստոնեական» նախատանքները Րաֆֆի Հովհանիսյանին ուղղակի լրիվ տխմարություն էին ու բացարձակ երկերեսանիություն։
Նույն ԼՏՊի խոսքերը բերեմ իրեն ենթարկվողների հացադուլի մասին, որտեղ չգիտես ինչու ոչ մի ի ցույց դրվող քրիստոնեական արժեքների մասին նա չէր հիշել... 




> Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը կոչ է արել դադարեցնել հացադուլը
> 
> 10.04.2008
> Հայաստանի առաջին նախագահ, նախագահության նախկին թեկնածու Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն այսօր կոչ է արել հետընտրական զարգացումների առնչությամբ բոլոր կալանավորվածներին դադարեցնել հացադուլը:
> 
> «Գիտակցելով հանդերձ քաղաքական պայքարի այդ ծայրահեղ միջոցի կարեւորությունը եւ խորապես գնահատելով հացադուլավորների սխրանքը, ես այնուամենայնիվ կոչ եմ անում այս պահից դադարեցնել հացադուլը», - ասված է Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կոչում, որն այսօր «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանին է փոխանցել նրա խոսնակ Արման Մուսինյանը:
> 
> «Ձեր առողջությունը, անկոտրում կամքը եւ վճռականությունը անհրաժեշտ են համաժողովրդական պայքարի հետագա հանգրվաններում ավելի արդյունավետ ներդրվելու համար», - կարծիք է հայտնել Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը:
> 
> ...


Լավ ինչքան կարելի է ինքնասիրահարված լինել, որ համարել միայն դու ու քո արածն է արժեքավոր, մնացածը հեչ... Այդ առհամարական վերաբերմունքը ժողովրդին հանգեցրեց, որ ԼՏՊին նույնիսկ իր չեղած տեղը ձայն տված ու ընտրած մարդիկ 1998ին էլ երեսը տեսնելու ցանկություն չունեին...

----------


## Sophie

> Ճիշտ է այս թեմայից հոգնել եմ, բայց հաշվի առնելով, որ կարծում եմ, դու կարող ես այդ հարցը էմոցիոնալ հարթությունից դուրս քննել ու ճիշտ եզրահանգումներ անել, առանց սարկազմի  կպատասխանեմ:
> 
> 1. Պարել է: Պարել է ժողովրդին ոգևորելու համար, ցույց տալու համար, որ իրան բոլորիցս ավելի վեր չի դասում: Պարել է հազարավոր քաղաքացիների ներկայությամբ ու հազարավոր քաղաքացիների հետ: Պարելը վատ բան չի: Ինքը վատ է պարում: Բայց չի ամաչում դա ի ցույց դնելու ու դա հարգանքի արժանի է:
> 
> 2. Իսրայելական դրոշը հրապարակ բերել է ոչ թե ինքը կամ իր թիմից մեկը, այլ Հայաստանում բնակվող հրեա համայնքի ներկայացուցիչը, ցույց տալու իր զորակցությունը Տեր-Պետրոսյանին: Հրապարակում հարյուրավոր եռագույն դրոշների հետ միասին ծածանվել է նաև այդ եզակի Իսրայելի դրոշը, ինչպես նաև այլ փոքրամասնական համայնքների բերած այլ երկրների դրոշներ: Տեսահոլովակ սարքողները նկարել ու հատուկ ցուցադրել են Իսրայելինը, որով փորձել են անել կեղտոտ հակաքարոզչություն, այդ թվում ոտնահարելով ՀՀ սահմանադրությունն ու ազգամիջյան ատելություն սերմանել փորձելով, որն ինչ-որ չափով հաջողվել է, ինչի վկան է նաև քո հարցի առկայությունը:


Մերսի, հասկանալիա:

----------


## Armtechnology

> Ճիշտ է այս թեմայից հոգնել եմ, բայց հաշվի առնելով, որ կարծում եմ, դու կարող ես այդ հարցը էմոցիոնալ հարթությունից դուրս քննել ու ճիշտ եզրահանգումներ անել, առանց սարկազմի  կպատասխանեմ:
> 
> 1. Պարել է: Պարել է ժողովրդին ոգևորելու համար, ցույց տալու համար, որ իրան բոլորիցս ավելի վեր չի դասում: Պարել է հազարավոր քաղաքացիների ներկայությամբ ու հազարավոր քաղաքացիների հետ: Պարելը վատ բան չի: Ինքը վատ է պարում: Բայց չի ամաչում դա ի ցույց դնելու ու դա հարգանքի արժանի է:
> 
> 2. Իսրայելական դրոշը հրապարակ բերել է ոչ թե ինքը կամ իր թիմից մեկը, այլ Հայաստանում բնակվող հրեա համայնքի ներկայացուցիչը, ցույց տալու իր զորակցությունը Տեր-Պետրոսյանին: Հրապարակում հարյուրավոր եռագույն դրոշների հետ միասին ծածանվել է նաև այդ եզակի Իսրայելի դրոշը, ինչպես նաև այլ փոքրամասնական համայնքների բերած այլ երկրների դրոշներ: Տեսահոլովակ սարքողները նկարել ու հատուկ ցուցադրել են Իսրայելինը, որով փորձել են անել կեղտոտ հակաքարոզչություն, այդ թվում ոտնահարելով ՀՀ սահմանադրությունն ու ազգամիջյան ատելություն սերմանել փորձելով, որն ինչ-որ չափով հաջողվել է, ինչի վկան է նաև քո հարցի առկայությունը:


 Հիմա դուք ձեր սեփական գրածով ասում եք, որ պարել ա :Shok:  Այ ժողովուրդ, զարմանում եմ ձեր տրամաբանության վրա: Ոնց կարելի ա միտինգի գնալ ուրախանալու, պարելու??? Կամ ոնց կարելի ա ճիշտ համարել եդ խեղկատակությունը??? :Shok:  Ոնց կարելի ա հետևել մի մարդու, պաշտպանել, կողմնակից լինել մի մարդու, ով միտինգի ժամանակ պարում ա, խմում ա: 
 Իսկ վիդեոն, որ ուզում եք տեսնել կամ ասում եք ուր ա հեսա:



*Մոդերատորական: Վիրավորական հատվածը հեռացվել է:*

----------


## Armtechnology

> Ճիշտ է այս թեմայից հոգնել եմ, բայց հաշվի առնելով, որ կարծում եմ, դու կարող ես այդ հարցը էմոցիոնալ հարթությունից դուրս քննել ու ճիշտ եզրահանգումներ անել, առանց սարկազմի  կպատասխանեմ:
> 
> 1. Պարել է: Պարել է ժողովրդին ոգևորելու համար, ցույց տալու համար, որ իրան բոլորիցս ավելի վեր չի դասում: Պարել է հազարավոր քաղաքացիների ներկայությամբ ու հազարավոր քաղաքացիների հետ: Պարելը վատ բան չի: Ինքը վատ է պարում: Բայց չի ամաչում դա ի ցույց դնելու ու դա հարգանքի արժանի է:
> 
> 2. Իսրայելական դրոշը հրապարակ բերել է ոչ թե ինքը կամ իր թիմից մեկը, այլ Հայաստանում բնակվող հրեա համայնքի ներկայացուցիչը, ցույց տալու իր զորակցությունը Տեր-Պետրոսյանին: Հրապարակում հարյուրավոր եռագույն դրոշների հետ միասին ծածանվել է նաև այդ եզակի Իսրայելի դրոշը, ինչպես նաև այլ փոքրամասնական համայնքների բերած այլ երկրների դրոշներ: Տեսահոլովակ սարքողները նկարել ու հատուկ ցուցադրել են Իսրայելինը, որով փորձել են անել կեղտոտ հակաքարոզչություն, այդ թվում ոտնահարելով ՀՀ սահմանադրությունն ու ազգամիջյան ատելություն սերմանել փորձելով, որն ինչ-որ չափով հաջողվել է, ինչի վկան է նաև քո հարցի առկայությունը:


 Հա, մեկ էլ մի բան: Նույնիս ՀՀՇ-ները չգիտեն իրականությունը: Դուք Չուկ ասում եք, որ դրոշ եղել է, ՀՀՇները ասում են դրոշը չի եղել, մեկ ուրիշ ՀՀՇներ ասում են ոչ դրոշ է եղել, ոչ էլ պար: Ապացույցը բացեք նրքեվի վիդեոն Յութուբում ու քոմենթները կարդացեք:

----------


## Armtechnology

> Առանց չակերտների, տեխնոլոգ ջան, ասենք տղերքով հավաքվում ենք, գնում ենք Ազատության հրապարակում պարում ենք: Կամ էլ գնում ենք Մատենադարան ու պարելով իջնում ենք Օպերա: Ճաշակի հարց ա, նայած երբ:


 Հա, մեկ էլ մի բան, էդ ինչ ճաշակի մասին ա խոսքը???

----------


## ministr

Էդ վիդեոն մարտի 1-ի՞ վիդեոյա:

----------


## Armtechnology

> Էդ վիդեոն մարտի 1-ի՞ վիդեոյա:


 Հա:

----------


## Gayl

> Հա:


Հա էտ օրը տենց մի բան հիշում եմ  :Shok:

----------


## Chuk

> Հա, մեկ էլ մի բան, էդ ինչ ճաշակի մասին ա խոսքը???


Գրական-գեղարվեստական ճաշակի մասին ա խոսքը, տեխնոլոգ ջան: Օրինակ դա ավելի շատ նարնջագու՞յնն  ես սիրում, թե՞ թավշյա կտորները  :Think:

----------


## ministr

> Հա:


Փաստորեն Մարտի 1-ին տենց պարում էին...

----------


## Sagittarius

> Հա:


կրկին փորձիր. 




> Էդ վիդեոն մարտի 1-ի՞ վիդեոյա:

----------


## Armtechnology

> Գրական-գեղարվեստական ճաշակի մասին ա խոսքը, տեխնոլոգ ջան: Օրինակ դա ավելի շատ նարնջագու՞յնն  ես սիրում, թե՞ թավշյա կտորները


 Ես Ձեզ չեմ հասկանում: Ինչ կապ ունի դրական-գեղարվեստական ճաշակը հանրահավաքների հետ? :Shok:

----------


## Chuk

> Ես Ձեզ չեմ հասկանում: Ինչ կապ ունի դրական-գեղարվեստական ճաշակը հանրահավաքների հետ?


Ես խոստանում եմ պատասխանել այդ հարցին, ընդ որում հիմնավոր, եթե հասկանամ (կամ Դուք բացատրեք), թե ի՞նչ կապ ունեն Ձեր գրառումները քաղաքականություն բաժնի հետ:

----------


## Armtechnology

> Ես խոստանում եմ պատասխանել այդ հարցին, ընդ որում հիմնավոր, եթե հասկանամ (կամ Դուք բացատրեք), թե ի՞նչ կապ ունեն Ձեր գրառումները քաղաքականություն բաժնի հետ:


 Շատ պարզ: Դուք ասում եք, մեջբերում եմ. <<Առանց չակերտների, տեխնոլոգ ջան, ասենք տղերքով հավաքվում ենք, գնում ենք Ազատության հրապարակում պարում ենք: Կամ էլ գնում ենք Մատենադարան ու պարելով իջնում ենք Օպերա: Ճաշակի հարց ա, նայած երբ:>> Հիմա ես էլ ասում էի, մեջբերում եմ. <<Հա, մեկ էլ մի բան, էդ ինչ ճաշակի մասին ա խոսքը???>> Դուք էլ ասու եք, մեջբերում եմ.<<Գրական-գեղարվեստական ճաշակի մասին ա խոսքը, տեխնոլոգ ջան: Օրինակ դա ավելի շատ նարնջագու՞յնն ես սիրում, թե՞ թավշյա կտորները:>> Ես էլ հարցնում եմ, մեջբերում եմ.<<Ես Ձեզ չեմ հասկանում: Ինչ կապ ունի դրական-գեղարվեստական ճաշակը հանրահավաքների հետ?>>
 Իսկ հիմա բացատրեմ. հանրահավաքի մարդիկ գնում են նպատակներով, աննպատակ չեն գնում: Իսկ հանրահավաքը դա արդեն քաղաքական պրոցես է: Հիմա պատասխանեք իմ հարցին. <<Ինչ կապ ունի դրական-գեղարվեստական ճաշակը հանրահավաքների հետ?>>

----------


## Armtechnology

> Ես խոստանում եմ պատասխանել այդ հարցին, ընդ որում հիմնավոր, եթե հասկանամ (կամ Դուք բացատրեք), թե ի՞նչ կապ ունեն Ձեր գրառումները քաղաքականություն բաժնի հետ:


 Ես սպասում եմ պատասխանի :Angry2:

----------


## Chuk

> Շատ պարզ: Դուք ասում եք, մեջբերում եմ. <<Առանց չակերտների, տեխնոլոգ ջան, ասենք տղերքով հավաքվում ենք, գնում ենք Ազատության հրապարակում պարում ենք: Կամ էլ գնում ենք Մատենադարան ու պարելով իջնում ենք Օպերա: Ճաշակի հարց ա, նայած երբ:>> Հիմա ես էլ ասում էի, մեջբերում եմ. <<Հա, մեկ էլ մի բան, էդ ինչ ճաշակի մասին ա խոսքը???>> Դուք էլ ասու եք, մեջբերում եմ.<<Գրական-գեղարվեստական ճաշակի մասին ա խոսքը, տեխնոլոգ ջան: Օրինակ դա ավելի շատ նարնջագու՞յնն ես սիրում, թե՞ թավշյա կտորները:>> Ես էլ հարցնում եմ, մեջբերում եմ.<<Ես Ձեզ չեմ հասկանում: Ինչ կապ ունի դրական-գեղարվեստական ճաշակը հանրահավաքների հետ?>>
>  Իսկ հիմա բացատրեմ. հանրահավաքի մարդիկ գնում են նպատակներով, աննպատակ չեն գնում: Իսկ հանրահավաքը դա արդեն քաղաքական պրոցես է: Հիմա պատասխանեք իմ հարցին. <<Ինչ կապ ունի դրական-գեղարվեստական ճաշակը հանրահավաքների հետ?>>


Ես չէի խոսում այս գրառումների, այլ քաղաքականություն բաժնի Ձեր բոլոր գրառումների մասին, մասնավորապես տաֆտալոգիկ ու էժանագին տեսահոլովակների, անձնավորված ու ոչ քաղաքական բնույթի մեկնաբանությունների ու նման բաների մասին: Դրանցում քաղաքականության հետ կապ չկա: Ինչ վերաբերվում է գրական-գեղարվեստական ճաշակին, ապա պարզապես հուշեմ, որ գրականության հետ սեր ունեցող անձը, կարթացած, կրթված անձը չի կարծում, որ եթե շուրջօրյա հանրահավաքում ինչ-որ մեկը, կլինի լիդերը թե ուրիշը, պարում է, ապա այդ պրոցեսն արդեն քաղաքականության հետ կապ չունի: Գեղարվեստական ընկալում անձը քաղաքական պրոցեսները չի գնահատում ինչ-որ պարի առկայությամբ:

Այժմ ես թախանձագին խնդրում եմ Ձեզ. մի մխտռեք ակումբն ու մասնավորապես այս «Քաղաքականություն» բաժինը Ձեր՝ ոչինչ չասող գրառումներով:

----------


## ministr

> Հա:


աԲեր, որ դու գաղափար անգամ չունես Մարտի 1-ին ինչ ու ոնցա եղել, ստեղ ում հետ ինչ ես վիճում? Ու սա ստուգելու համար դիտմամբ մի քանի անգամ հարցրեցի տարբեր ձևերով:
 Սա էլ ապացույց, թե ուր էր և ինչ էր անում Լևոնը Մարտի 1-ին

----------

Chuk (25.03.2011), Gayl (25.03.2011), Kuk (28.03.2011), Mephistopheles (25.03.2011), murmushka (25.03.2011), Norton (25.03.2011), Sagittarius (25.03.2011), V!k (25.03.2011), Աբելյան (25.03.2011), Նարե (27.03.2011)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Հ.Գ. Ազատության հրապարակը դարձրել են պարի հրապարակ:


Ազատության հրապարակը դարձրել են «գառաժի կռիշ» ու մանկական խաղահրապարակ, մենակ թե Հայաստանի քաղաքացիներին հեռու պահեն:

----------

Chuk (27.03.2011), Kuk (28.03.2011), Mephistopheles (27.03.2011), murmushka (27.03.2011), Norton (27.03.2011), Sagittarius (28.03.2011), Tig (28.03.2011), Ձայնալար (27.03.2011), Նարե (27.03.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ազատության հրապարակը դարձրել են «գառաժի կռիշ» ու մանկական խաղահրապարակ, մենակ թե Հայաստանի քաղաքացիներին հեռու պահեն:


Ի միջի այլոց, գառաժը միշտ դատարկ ա, մանուկներն էլ զզվում են Ազատության հրապարակի անիմաստ ատրակցիոններից, իսկ հիմա նաև վախենում են, քանի որ սոված մարդ կա ընդեղ: 

Բայց մինչև ԱԺ ընտրությունները հրապարակը մի քանի անգամ բաց ու խուփ կարվի ազատատենչ ժողովրդի էմոցիաները յարխուշտայի առաջնության վերածելու համար: Բաց ու խուփն էլ ամեն անգամ կներկայացվի որպես հերթական ազատագրում: Ու ամեն հաջորդ ազատագրումը կիրականացվի ուժերի ավելի փոքր գերակշռությամբ:

----------

Chilly (27.03.2011), davidus (28.03.2011), Elmo (28.03.2011), Tig (28.03.2011), Ձայնալար (27.03.2011), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (28.03.2011)

----------


## voter

Նիկոլի կորող ու արթիկից դուրս չէկող նամակենրից մեկը, որ ԼՏՊի սխալները լղոզելու ու Րաֆֆի Հովհանիսյանին սերժանտների ագենտ սարքելու մասին է, չգիտես ինչու պարտաճանաչ ու ժամանակին հասել է տեղ ու տպագրվել http://www.armtimes.com/23785
Հետաքրիքիր ա ինչու է արթիկի ոստիկանությունը որոշել սա հենց բաց թողնել եթեր

----------


## Armtechnology

> աԲեր, որ դու գաղափար անգամ չունես Մարտի 1-ին ինչ ու ոնցա եղել, ստեղ ում հետ ինչ ես վիճում? Ու սա ստուգելու համար դիտմամբ մի քանի անգամ հարցրեցի տարբեր ձևերով:
>  Սա էլ ապացույց, թե ուր էր և ինչ էր անում Լևոնը Մարտի 1-ին


  Իսկ ինչով եք համոոզված, որ էս նկարը սարքած չի: Չնայած դա կարևոր էլ չի: Նույնիսկ Լևոնականները չգիտեն: Մեկը մի բան ա ասում մեկը մի բան:

----------


## ministr

Էս էլ հո քո համար էն մարդուկ-օգնուկը չի: Չգիտեմ դու ոնց, բայց ես Երևանում եմ ապրում, ու էլի չգիտեմ դու ոնց, բայց ես շատ լավ եմ հիշում ինչա եղել Մարտի 1-ի առավոտյան ու ամբողջ օրվա ընթացքում, ընդհուպ մինչև գիշեր: Ստեղ միակ մարդը, որ ոչ մի բան չգիտի ու դրա մասին փորձումա վիճել դա դու ես: Իսկ թե ինչի եմ համարում որ ոչ մի բան չգիտես, հենա ի լուր աշխարհի պարզ գրում ես: Եթե ուզում ես քո նկատմամբ լուրջ վերաբերմունք տեսնես, բարի եղիր դա արա առաջինը, ընդ որում քո իսկ նկատմամբ:

----------

Chuk (03.04.2011), Mephistopheles (03.04.2011), Norton (04.04.2011), Sagittarius (03.04.2011), V!k (04.04.2011), Աթեիստ (03.04.2011), Հայկօ (03.04.2011), Ձայնալար (03.04.2011), Նետ (04.04.2011), Տրիբուն (04.04.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ ինչով եք համոոզված, որ էս նկարը սարքած չի: Չնայած դա կարևոր էլ չի: Նույնիսկ Լևոնականները չգիտեն: Մեկը մի բան ա ասում մեկը մի բան:


Ապեր, ըսկ նկարը ֆոտոշոփ ա, հազար տոկոս: Լևոնը սենց աձյալ չունի տանը, որ վրեն քցի: 
Բայց էն youtube-ի վիդեոները, որ դու ես դնում, մեկ էլ քո նման մի քանիսը, հաստատ սարքած չեն, օրիգնինալ են, քանի որ Լևոնենց տանը մի քսան հատ թուրքական դրոշ կա, ու սաղ օրը մուղամ են երգում տնեցիքով:

----------

Armtechnology (06.04.2011), Kna (05.04.2011), Kuk (04.04.2011), Mephistopheles (04.04.2011), ministr (04.04.2011), Norton (04.04.2011), Աբելյան (04.04.2011), Աթեիստ (04.04.2011)

----------


## voter

Տեր-Պետրոսյանի մեծ ասուլիսը 

Ազատության հրապարակում ավարտվեց Կոնգրեսի առաջնորդ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի յուրօրինակ ասուլիսը: Նա պատասխանեց մոտ 4 տասնյակ հարցի: 

Առաջին հարցը եղել է մարտի 1-ի եւ 1996 թվականի համեմատության մասին: 

«Համեմատությունը տեղին է միայն մեկ պարագայում, որ երկու ընտրություններն էլ տեղի են ունեցել ընտրություններից հետո բողոքի արդյունքում: Սրանով համեմատությունն ավարտվում է, որովհետեւ այն, ինչ տեղի է ունեցել մարտի 1-ին, աննախադեպ է հայոց պատմության անկախության այս քսան տարիներին», հայտարարել է Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը: 

Ըստ նրա, 1996 թվականի սեպտեմբերի 26-ին Վազգեն Մանուկյանն այս հրապարակում հանրահավաք է արել, այն տարել դեպի Բաղրամյան փողոց, ԱԺ շենք, ու հայտարարել, որ եթե մտնեմ ԿԸՀ, որն այդ շենքում էր, ու քսան րոպե հետո դուրս չգամ, բոլորդ եկեք իմ հետեւից: Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ասել է, որ քսան րոպե անց ժողովուրդը, մոտ հինգ հազար մարդ, սկսեց բարձրանալ ԱԺ ճաղերը: Տեր -Պետրոսյանն ասել է, որ այդ ժամանակ ինքն ու իրավապահները իր նախագահական սենյակում էին եւ այդ օրվա անվտանգության միջոցառումների պատասխանատվությունը դրված էր ազգային անվտանգության նախարար Սերժիկ Սարգսյանի վրա: 

«Անգամ իմ անձնական անվտանգության ծառայությունը դրված էր նրա հրամանի տակ: Ոչ Վանո Սիրադեղյանը, ոչ Վազգեն Սարգսյանը, ոչ Ռոման Ղազարյանը, այդ հարցում որեւէ իրավասություն չունեին եւ ենթարկվում էին Սերժիկ Սարգսյանին: Այդ պահին, երբ նրանք բարձրացան ճաղերը եւ ներխուժեցին ԱԺ շենք, Սերժ Սարգսյանը իմ գրասենյակում մոտեցավ ինձ եւ ասաց՝ շեֆ, պետք ա կրակել: Ասի ոչ մի դեպքում, սպասեք: Բայց երբ հայտնի դարձավ, որ ներխուժողները առեւանգել եւ լինչի դատաստանի են ենթարկել ԱԺ նախագահին եւ փոխնախագահին, Սերժ Սարգսյանը նորից կրկնեց, որ պետք է կրակել: Ես մի պահ մտածեցի եւ ասեցի միայն օդ: Կրակեցին օդ եւ տասը րոպե անց ժողովուրդը ցրվեց: Այդ օրը ոչ մի հրազենային վիրավոր չի եղել, հայտարարել է Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, ասելով, որ ովքեր համեմատում են դա մարտի 1-ի հետ, նրանք այս իշխանության փաստաբաններն են: 

Տեր-Պետրոսյանին ուղղված երկրորդ հարցը եղել է այն, թե արդյոք նա իսկապես տեղյակ չի եղել եւ նույնիսկ դեմ է եղել Շուշիի ազատգրմանը: 

Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ի պատասխան հայտարարել է, որ իրենից այդ թեմայով որեւէ մեկը չի կարող ռազմական գաղտնիք կորզել, որ ինքը հրապարակավ ռազմական գաղտնիք հայտնի: Նա ասել է, որ ինքն այդ բանը չի անի եւ Ղարաբաղի պատերազմի մասին ոչինչ չի խոսի, քանի դեռ Ղարաբաղի հարցը վերջնականապես չի լուծվել: 

Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հայտարարել է, թե խոսք կա, որ հաղթանակը հազար հայր ունի, իսկ պարտությունը որբ է: Ինչ ուզում են ասեն, նշել է Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, ասելով, որ կարեւորը այն է, որ Ղարաբաղը ազատագրված է, Շուշին ազատագրված է, Քելբաջարը ազատագրված է: 

Տեր-Պետրոսյանին ուղղված երրորդ հարցը այն է, թե ինչ է մտածում Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու վերջին շրջանի գործունեության մասին եւ արդյոք համարում է, որ եկեղեցին ունի ռեֆորմի կարիք: 

Տեր-Պետրոսյանը ասել է, որ նախ անհրաժեշտ է հասկանալ, թե ինչ է եկեղեցին: Ըստ նրա, եկեղեցին պետք է անջատ լինի պետությունից, եւ արեւմտյան զարգացման գաղտնիքը այն է, որ պետությունը տարանջատեցին եկեղեցուց: 

«Ինձ համար սկզբունքայինը սա է: Այսօր էլ ամենաիդելականը պետք է լինի այն, որ եկեղեցին բացարձակապես անջատ պետք է լինի պետությունից: Դժբախտաբար այսօր մի քիչ իրավիճակն այլ է: Ես եկեղեցուն կապված մարդ եմ եղել, վեց տարի դասավանդել եմ ճեմարանում, նաեւ այսօրվա Կաթողիկոսի գործընկերն եմ եղել, աշխատել եմ Էջմիածին հանդեսի 

խմբագրությունում: Ինձ համար սա հարազատ թեմա է: Բայց եթե եկեղեցին ռեֆորմների կարիք ունի, ապա դա ոչ մեկի գործը չէ, դա միայն եկեղեցու գործն է՝ ունի ռեֆորմ անելու կարիք, թե չունի», ասել է Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, նշելով, որ որեւէ այլ մարդ կամ կառույց չպետք է խառնվի եկեղեցու այդ հարցին: 

Տեր-Պետրոսյանին ուղղված հաջորդ հարցը այն է, որ եթե երկխոսությունը չի ստացվել, որն է այն շարունակելու իր նպատակը: 

Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ասել է, որ իրենք ի սկզբանե գիտեին, որ եթե Կոնգրեսը ուժ կամ քաղաքական գործոն չլիներ, իշխանությունը իրենց հետ հաշվի չէր նստի: Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ասում է, որ այդպես է ցանկացած բանակցության մեջ եւ եթե դու քեզանից բան չներկայացնես, քեզ հետ ոչ ոք հաշվի չի նստի: 

«Եթե մեր թիկունքում մարդ չկա, ժողովուրդ չկա, ժողովրդի ճնշումը չկա, ոչ միայն Սերժ Սարգսյանը, ոչ ոք մեզ հետ, ոչ միայն Սերժ Սարգսյանը, այլ նաեւ ասենք Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը, էլ չգիտեմ ով կա այնտեղ, Վարդան Օսկանյանը, ոչ ոք մեզ հետ հաշվի չի նստի: Մենք մեզանից գործոն ենք ներկայացնում միայն ժողովրդով: Առանց ձեզ մենք ոչինչ ենք», հայտարարել է Տեր-Պետրոսյանը: 

Նրան հարցրել են նաեւ այն մասին, թե իր ժամանակ էլ եղել են քաղբանտարկյալներ ի դեմս ՀՅԴ գործիչների: 

Տեր-Պետրոսյանը ասում է, թե նկատի ունեն Դրոյի գործը եւ Երեսունմեկի գործը, «Ուրեմն ինչ էր բացվել: Բացվել էր մի նարկոտիկների գործ, Բեյրութից Երեւան տեղափոխվող, մենք ստացել էինք ինֆորմացիա, եւ Ռուսաստանի հետ, Ռուսաստանի անվտանգության ուժերի հետ համատեղ գործողությամբ մենք կարողացանք բացահայտել այդ գործը», ասում է տեր-Պետրոսյանը, նշելով, որ դա բացահայտելուց հետո հայտնաբերվել է, որ այստեղ գործում է մի մեծ ահաբեկչական խումբ: 

«Մենք այն ժամանակ չգիտեինք էլ, որ նրանք դաշնակցականներ էին», ասում է Տեր-Պետրոսյանը: Ըստ նրա, եթե նրանք քաղբանտարկյալ են, ապա ինչպես է ստացվում, որ այդ գործով դատապարտված երկու մարդ մինչեւ այսօր բանտում է: Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ասում է, որ նրանք իր իշխանության օրոք բանտում են երեք տարի, իսկ Քոչարյանի եւ Սարգսյանի օրոք արդեն տասնչորս տարի: Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հարցնում է, որ եթե նրանք անարդար էին դատվել, ապա ինչու Դաշնակցությունը չի ազատում նրանց հիմա բանտից: 

Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին հարց է ուղղվել, թե ինչպիսին է Սահմանադրական կարգի նրա պատկերացումը, հատկապես քաղաքացիական, քաղաքական եւ տնտեսական ազատությունների տեսանկյունից: 

Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ասել է, որ ինքն ընդհանուր առմամբ մոտ երկու տասնյակ տարի սովորել է, հետո քառասուն տարի էլ կենսափորձով է սովորել եւ այդ ընթացքում դա ամենահեշտ հարցն է, որ իրեն տրվել է: 

«Սահմանադրական կարգ նշանակում է այն, ինչ գրված է Սահմանադրության մեջ, ուրիշ ոչինչ,- ասել է Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը: - Ես այդ հարց տվողին կխնդրեմ ուշադիր ծայրից ծայր կարդալ Սահմանադրությունը, ուրիշ պատասխան չունեմ», ասել է Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը: 

Տեր-Պետրոսյանին հարցրել են Ջավախքի հարցի մասին, Կոնգրեսի պատկերացումները այդ մասին: 

Նա ասել է, որ այդ հարցը լավ հարց է, որը միշտ ուղեկցել է մեզ անկախության ընթացքում: Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ասել է , որ Ջավախքում կան խնդիրներ, սոցիալական,կրթական, որոնց կապակցությամբ քաղաքացիական նորմալ պահանջներ են բարձրացվում, ոչ քաղաքական, որոնք պետք է լուծվեն: 

Տեր-Պետրոսյանը վստահ է, որ Վրաստանը մեզանից ավելի առաջադեմ ճանապարհի վրա գտնվող պետություն է եւ ինքը վստահ է, որ այդ հարցերը կլուծվեն: 

Տեր-Պետրոսյանը բերել է Սահակաշվիլու կողմից եկեղեցիների իրավական կարգավիճակի խնդրի լուծման օրինակը: Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ասել է, որ ավելի ծանր էր 90-աններին, երբ Վրաստանում քաոս էր: Բայց նա համարում է, որ այդ ժամանակ վիճակի ծանրությունը ամենեւին ազգային խտրականության հետեւանք չէր, այլ պարզապես ամբողջ Վրաստանն էր շատ ծանր վիճակում: 

«Մի բան էլ պետք է ասեմ: Ի պատիվ եւ Հայաստանի, եւ Վրաստանի բոլոր իշխանությունների, այս հարցում բոլոր նախագահներն էլ ըստ էության շատ ճիշտ են գործել, թույլ չեն տվել, որ այս սոցիալական, քաղաքացիական դժգոհությունները վերածվեն քաղաքական խնդրի», ասել է Տեր-Պետրոսյանը: 

Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հույս է հայտնել, որ այսուհետեւ էլ Հայաստանի ու Վրաստանի միջեւ այդ նրբազգացությունը չի փոխվի եւ լուրջ տարաձայնություն եւ լարվածություն երբեք չի առաջանա: 

«Ես հավատում եմ, որ սրանք եղբայր ժողովուրդներ են», հայտարարել է Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, ասելով, որ երեք հազար տարի ապրել են իրար կողքի եւ ոչ մի պատերազմ չի եղել, բացառությամբ 1920 թվականի, երբ երկու երկրում էլ ձեւավորվել են ծայրահեղ ազգայնական ռեժիմներ ու առաջացրել այդ պատերազմը: Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ասել է, որ հույս ունի, որ երբեք վրաց զինվորի ոտքը չի կոխի Հայաստանի հողը, իսկ հայ զինվորի ոտքն էլ չի կոխի Վրաստանի հողը: 

Տեր-Պետրոսյանին հարցրել են, թե ինչու չի խոսում իր պաշտոնավարման ընթացքում թույլ տված սխալների մասին: Մասնավորապես ատոմակայանի փակման եւ կադրային քաղաքականության մասին: 

Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ասել է, որ ատոմակայանի փակման մասին մեղադրանքը դարի սուտն է, քանի որ 1989 թվականի հունվարին, երբ փակվել է ատոմակայանը, իրենք՝  Ղարաբաղ կոմիտեի անդամները, Մոսկվայում բանտում էին: 

«Ատոմականաը փակվել է ԽՍՀՄ ամենաբարձր ատյանների որոշմամբ, անձամբ Հայաստան է եկել Մինիստրների խորհրդի նախագահ Ռիժկովը, այն ժամանակ Կենտկոմի առաջին քարտուղարը Սուրեն Հարությունյանն էր, մինիստրների խորհրդի նախագահը Ֆադեյ Սարգսյանն էր, ահա այս երեքով որոշել են փակել ատոմակայանը», ասել է Տեր-Պետրոսյանը: 

Նա ասում է, որ ինքը չի մեղադրում այդ մարդկանց, որովհետեւ այն աղտեից հետո, եր տեսավ Հայաստանը երկրաշարժի ժամանակ, որեւէ բանական կառավարություն չէր կարող այլ որոշում կայացնել, մանավանդ երբ պարզվեց, որ ատոմակայանը սեյսմիկ գոտում է: 

Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ասել է, որ իրենք էլ որոշում կայացրին բացել, որովհետեւ Հայաստանը բացարձակ բլոկադայի մեջ էր եւ տեսնելով, որ այլ լուծում չկա, 1992 թվականից որոշում կայացրին աշխատել ատոմակայանը բացելու ուղղությամբ: 

Տեր-Պետրոսյանը նշել է, որ ինքը այդ հարցում գնահատում է Բագրատյանի ջանքը եւ համառությունը, որ կարողացավ անցկացնել այդ որոշումը: Տեր-Պետրոսյանի խոսքով, կար մեծ դիմադրություն եւ վերջում էլ ինքը բոցաշունչ մի ելույթ է ունեցել, որ որոշումը անցնի խորհրդարանում: 

Եթե այսօր Հայաստանը կա, ապա դա 90-անների սկզբի բարեփոխումների արդյունքն է, հայտարարել է Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը: 

Տեր-Պետրոսյանին հարցրել են, թե ինչպես է պայքարելու մենաշնորհների եւ կոռուպցիայի դեմ: 

Նա ասել է, որ այստեղ էլ հեծանիվ հնարելու կարիք չկա՝  կա օրենք, կա Սահմանադրություն, եւ եթե դրանք պահպանում ես, ապա կոռուպցիան եւ մենաշնորհները վերանում են: Բայց, նա նշել է, որ բնականաբար այդ ամենը կատարում են մարդիկ: 

Սակայն, ըստ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի, այստեղ էլ կան չգրված օրենքներ. եթե մի որեւէ հիմնարկի պետ կաշառք չի վերցնում, մաքուր է, գող չէ, այդ հիմնարկում միայն դրա հիման վրա այդ կաշառակերությունն ու կոռուպցիան հիսուն տոկոսով միանգամից վերանում է: Ըստ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի, եթե այդ հիմնարկում բանի պետերից մեկն էլ մաքուր է, այդ բաժնում էլ հիսուն տոկոսով վերանում է կոռուպցիան: 

«Չի կարող արմատախիլ արվել, մոռացեք այդ բանը: Բայց կա կոռուպցիա էլ, կոռուիպցիա էլ», ասել է Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, ասելով, թե ԱՄՆ-ում եւ Ֆրանսիայում էլ ամեն տարի խոշոր կոռուպցիոն սկանդալներ են բացահայտվում, բայց այդ ամենը առանձին դեպքեր են, ոչ սիստեմատիկ: 

Հայաստանի կոռուպցիան, ըստ նրա, սիստեմատիկ բնույթ  է կրում եւ որեւէ մի բարեխիղճ պաշտոնյա չի աշխատում, եթե կաշառակեր չլինի: Ըստ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի, օրենքներն էլ անգամ ընդունվում են այդ կոռուպցիոն հնարավորություններն ընդլայնելու համար: 

«Վերացրեք այդ 76 ձեռնարկատեր պատգամավորներին, հեռացրեք խորհրդարանից, եւ արդեն մեծ գործ կլինի կոռուպցիայի հաղթահարման գործում', ասել է Տեր-Պետրոսյանը: 

Նա հայտարարել է, որ այս սիտեմատիկ կոռուպցիայի արմատավորման դեպքում չի նախանձում հաջորդ իշխանությանը, լինեն իրենք, թե այլք, քանի որ այնպիսի մի արատավոր համակարգ է, որ կոռուպցիայի դեմ պայքարը ժամանակ է պահանջելու: 

Բայց ճիշտ կադրային քաղաքականությունը, ըստ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի, հիսուն տոկոսով կնվազեցնի այդ երեւույթը: Ըստ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի, կոռուպցիայի հաղթահարման համար կարեւոր է նաեւ երկրում ազատ ընդդիմության եւ ազատ մամուլի, ազատ հեռուստատեսության առկայությունը: Տվեք մեզ հեռուստատեսություն, եւ երկու օրում այս հանցագործների 90 տոկոսը բանտում կհայտնվի, հայտարարել է Կոնգրեսի առաջնորդը: 

Նա նշել է, որ այսօրվա հեռուստատեսությունը կոռուպցիայի պաշտպանության հիմնական ճակատն ու ֆորպոստն են: 

Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հայտարարել է նաեւ, որ կոռուպցիայի հաղթահարման համար պարտադիր է անկախ խորհրդարանի գոյությունը, որը պետք է լինի գործադիր կառույցի մրցակիցը, նրան «հսկող շունը», անգլերեն տերմինաբանությունից թարգմանել է Տեր-Պետրոսյանը: Նա միաժամանակ նշել է նաեւ անկախ դատական համակարգի առկայության կարեւորությունը, ասելով, որ ներկայիս դատական համակարգի նման կախված չի եղել անգամ խորհրդային դատական համակարգը: 

«Սա ցեղախմբերին հատուկ դատարաններ են, ասել է Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը: Նրանք բոլորը գործում են ցեղապետի, իսկ ցեղապետը գիտեք ով է, ցեղապետի մահակի տակ», հայտարարել է Տեր-Պետրոսյանը:

----------


## voter

Ինչպես եք գնահատում Հայաստանի ռազմավարական դաշնակից համարվող Ռուսաստանում տեղի ունեցած վերջին զարգացումները, մասնավորապես Պուտինի վերադարձը եւ նրանց ազդեցությոևւնը Հայաստանի վրա: 

«Գիտեք ինչ, ես ինձ Ռուսաստանի էքսպերտ, փորձագետ համարել եմ մինչեւ 1998 թվականը, երբ սերտորեն համագործակցում էինք Ելցինի հետ: Ես այն ժամանակ հավասար չափով տիրապետում էի թե Հայաստանի, թե Ռուսաստանի իրավիճակները, հավասարաչափ գնահատել թե Հայաստանի, թե Ռուսաստանի իրադարձությունները», ասել է Տեր-Պետրոսյանը: 

Նա հայտարարել է, թե քանի որ անցել է տասնհինգ տարի եւ ինքը տեղեկացված չէ, կոռեկտ չի համարում անդրադառնալ Ռուսաստանի ներքին հարցերին: 

Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ասել է, թե մի հանգամանք կա, որ խոսակցության առիթ է տալիս, որ Ռուսաստանում տեղի ունեցած փոխատեղումը կարող է պրոյեկցվել Հայաստանի վրա: 

Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ասել է, թե խոսքը Քոչարյանի մասին է, բայց իրենք լուսնի վրա չեն ապրում, իրենք էլ Մոսկվայում կապեր ունեն եւ շատ լավ գիտեն, որ Քոչարյանի մոսկովյան հենարանների մասին այդ խոսակցությունները, որ Քոչարյանն ինքն էլ տարածում է, փուչ են: 

Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ասում է, որ Քոչարյանը երեք տարի է ապարդյուն չափչփում է Մոսկվայի դռները: Ինչ վերաբերում է հայ-ռուսական հարաբերությանը, ապա Տեր-Պետրոսյանի խոսքով, դրանք այնքան կայացած են ու խորացած, որ Ռուսաստանում տեղի ունեցած փոփոխությունը դրանց վրա չի ազդի: 

Տեր-Պետրոսյանին հարցրել են, թե ինչ գրքեր է կարդացել վերջին անգամ: 

Նա Քոչարյանին ակնարկով ասել է, որ ինքը Ժյուլ Վեռնը կարդացել է տասնմեկ տարեկանում: Նա ասել է, որ ինքը կարդում է թե փիլիսոփայական, թե քաղաքական, թե նաեւ գեղարվեստական գրքեր: 

«Աշխատել եմ լրացնել այն բացերը, որ նախագահ եղած ժամանակ չեմ հասցրել ընթերցել», ասել է Տեր-Պետրոսյանը: 

Նրան հարցրել են նաեւ, թե ինչ ֆուտբոլային ակումբի է երկրպագում: 

Մի անգամ ասել եմ, բայց ձեզանից շատերը չեն նշել: Հայաստանում ֆուտբոլի պաշտոնական մրցամարտ էր Իսպանիայի եւ Հայաստանի հավաքականի միջեւ: Ուրեմն, մենք նստած ենք, դիտում ենք այդ խաղը: Ընդմիջման ժամանակ մեզ Հայաստանի հավաքականի մարզիչը խնդրեց, որ իջնենք հանդերձարան, ողջունենք իսպանական թիմի ղեկավարությանը: Իջանք նրանց ողջունելու, ողջունեցինք, բայց նրանց շուրջ լիքը լրագրողներ կային, իսպանացի, հայ եւ այլն: Իսպանացի լրագրողներից նմեկը մոտեցավ ինձ եւ հարցրեց, թե պարոն նախագահ, ձեր կարծիքով ինչպես կավարտվի այս խաղը: Ընդմիջում էր, զրո-զրո էր հաշիվը, ես անմիջապես ասեցի Հայաստանը հաղթելու է հինգ-զրո: Լրագրողը զարմացավ, բայց ես ասեցի ոչինչ, եթե Հայաստանը պարտվի, կգնաք եւ ձեր թերթում կգրեք, որ Հայաստանի նախագահը ֆուտբոլից բան չի հասկանում», պատմել է Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, ասելով, որ ինքը սիրում է ֆուտբոլ, բայց որակյալ ֆուտբոլ: Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ն ասել է, որ Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ է նայում, Լիվերփուլ, Բարսելոնա, Ռեալ, ժամանակին Արսենալն էի երկրագում, բայց Անրիի դուրս գալուց հետո ոչ: Բայց, այս բոլորի մեջ Բար-սե-լո-նա, Բար-սե-լո-նա, հայտարարել է Տեր-Պետրոսյանը: 

Տեր-Պետրոսյանին հարցրել են, թե ինչու հրապարակում չեն Ժիրայր Սեֆիլյանը,Արարատ Զուրաբյանը, Խաչատուր Քոքոբելյանը, Ալիկ Արզումանյանը: 

Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ասել է, որ ինքը կոռեկտ չի համարում եւ չի ուզում իր ընկերների մասին խոսել: Ըստ նրա, միգուցե նրանք խռովել են իրենից, կամ Լեւոն Զուրաբյանից: Ըստ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի, նորմալ է, մարդիկ հոգնում են, չեն համբերում եւ այլն: Բայց այստեղ հավաքվել է ժողովուրդը, ուրեմն նրանք ինձանից չէ, ժողովրդից են խռովել, հայտարարել է Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ու ասել, թե ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի խռովելու ժողովրդից: 

Տեր-Պետրոսյանին հարցրել են, թե արդյոք չի մեկուսանա ժողոբվրդից, երբ դառնա նախագահ: 

Նա հայտարարել է, որ բոլոր երկրներում էլ նախագահները մեկուսանում են ժողովրդից, որովհետեւ անվտանգության հարց կա, որը կապված է երկրի ճակատագրի հետ: Նա ասել է, որ օրինակ ԱՄՆ-ում Քենեդու սպանության հոգեբանական ազդեցությունը մինչ այժմ չի հաղթահարվել: Սակայն, ըստ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի, ձեւեր կան, կարելի է շփվել հասարակության հետ հեռուստատեսությամբ, կամ միջոցառումների ժամանակ մոտենան առաջին շարքերին եւ շփվեն: 

«Ցավում եմ, բայց այդպես է, այլ տարբերակ չկա», ասում է Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, նշելով սակայն, որը այդ ամենը վերաբերում է նախագահներին, վարչապետերին կամ գլխավոր դատախազներին, իսկ նախարարները եւ քաղաքապետերը պետք է ազատ շփվեն ժողովրդի հետ: Տեր-Պետրոսյանը բերել է նաեւ Շվեդիայի վարչապետ Ուլոֆ Պալմեի օրինակը, ով կնոջ հետ առանց թիկնազորի կինո էր գնացել եւ կինոթատրոնի մոտ էլ նրան սպանեցին: 

Տեր-Պետրոսյանին հարցրել են, թե արդյոք Սարկոզիի այցի ժամանակ էլ ցույցերը շարունակվելու են: 

Նա պատասխանել է, որ ինքը կարծում է, թե Սարկոզին կուրախանա, եթե տեսնի այդ ցույցերը, քանի որ դա կհամարի Ֆրանսիական մեծ հեղափոխության հետեւանքներից մեկը: 

Գերմանիայի դեսպանի վերջին հայտարարության մասին են հարցրել, որ վերաբերել էր նրա նախագահության շրջանին: 

Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ասել է, որ դեսպանը թույլ է տվել էթիկետի խախտում: Ինքն ասել է, որ չի մեկնաբանի դեսպանի հայտարարությունները: Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ասել է, որ այսօր կեսօրին դեսպանը հրապարակում մոտեցել է իրեն, տասը րոպե զրուցել են դեսպանի հետ, եւ ինքը այդ մասին լրագրողներին փոխանցել է Վլադիմիր Կարապետյանի միջոցով, որ կասես հետեւյալը՝  կար խորհրդային մի շատ լավ հաղորդագրություն, հանդիպումը անցավ ջերմ եւ բարեկամական մթնոլորտում: 

Տեր-Պետրոսյանին հարցրել են, թե ժողովրդի որ մասն է իր հանդեպ ատելությամբ լցված եւ ինչ կասի ինքն այդ մարդկանց: 

Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ասել է, որ ինքը չգիտե մի երկրի, որի հասարակության մի մասը չի ատում իր նախագահին: Դա է դեմոկրատիան եւ չի ուզում ունենալ մի երկիր, որտեղ ժողովրդի 99 տոկոսը սիրի եւ պաշտի նախագահին: Նա օրինակ է բերել Իրաքն ու Սադդամ Հուսեյնին, երբ ԱՄՆ Իրաք մտնելուց հետո պարզվեց, որ բոլորը ատում են Սադդամ Հուսեյնին: Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հայտարարել է, որ չի լինելու համատարած պաշտամունք: «Մոռացեք»: Նա բերել է Ռուզվելտի օրինակը, նշելով, որ նա ԱՄՆ պատմության ամենափառապանծ նախագահներից մեկն է եղել, մինչդեռ նրա մասին գրվել են վատ գրքեր եւ նրան նույնիսկ դավաճան են որակել Արեւելյան Եվրոպան, որ Յալթայի կոնֆերանսում զիջել է Ռուսաստանին: «Դա կարող է չլինել միայն մի պարագայում, եթե չկա դեմոկրատիա», ասում է Տեր-Պետրոսյանը: 

Տեր-Պետրոսյանին հարցրել են, թե որն է իր կյանքում թույլ տված ամենամեծ սխալը: 

Նա կատակով հիշել է Հոբին, ով ասել է, թե անիծվի այն օրը, երբ ես ծնվեցի: «Տո անիծվի այն օրը, երբ ես քաղաքականություն մտա», հայտարարել է Տեր-Պետրոսյանը: Նա ասել է, թե այդուհանդերձ շատ հանճարեղ մարդիկ ստիպված են եղել թողնել իրենց բավականություն պատճառող զբաղմունքը եւ անել այլ բան: Նա ասել է, որ իրեն բավականություն է պատճառում գիտությամբ զբաղվելը, երաժշտություն լսելը. «Սակայն գալիս է մի պահ, երբ անձնապաստան չպետք է լինես եւ պետք է զբաղվես հանրության շահերով», ասել է եւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, առաջարկելով երազել այն ժամանակները, երբ ամեն մեկը կրկին կարող է զբաղվել իր սիրած գործով: 

Տեր-Պետրոսյանին հարցրել են քաղաքական գործիչների բանակում ծառայելու մասին: Մասնավորապես հարցրել են իր որդու չծառայելու մասին: 

Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ասել է, որ իր որդին առաջինից մինչեւ վերջին օրը ծառայել է բանակում եւ հարցնողները կարող են այդ մասին տեղեկանք վերցնել պաշտպանության նախարարությունից: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է երիտասարդ քաղաքական գործիչներին, ապա նրանք թող ամեն մեկն իր խղճի առաջ պատասխան տան, հայտարարել է Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը: 

Տեր-Պետրոսյանն անդրադառնալով գույք պարտքի դիմաց ծրագրին, նշել է, որ այդ հարյուր միլիոն պարտքը չնչին բան էր, որը հնարավոր էր բանակցության միջոցով լուծել: 

Ինչ վերաբերում է ձեռնարկություններին, որ տրվեցին պարտքի դիմաց, ապա Տեր-Պետրոսյանը դա ապաշնորհության հետեւանք է համարում: «Պուտինն ինքն է հայտարարել, որ Քոչարյանն է եղել այդ գործարքի նախաձեռնողը», հայտարարել է Տեր-Պետրոսյանը: 

Տեր-Պետրոսյանին հարցրել են իր պայքարի շրջանակում կանանց նվազ լինելու մասին: 

«Համաձայն եմ, քիչ են, բայց ինչ կանայք են՝  Լյուդմիլա Սարգսյան, Մանուշակ Պետրոսյան, Կարինե Խոդիկյան», ասել է Տեր-Պետրոսյանը: Նա ասել է, որ իր համար դա կարեւոր խնդիր է, բայց դա այն տեղը չէ, որտեղ պետք է կանանց մասնակցության քվոտաներ սահմանել: Դա վիրավորական է կանանց համար, ասել է Տեր-Պետրոսյանը: 

Մամուլի այդ հրապարակային ասուլիսը ավարտվել է: Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հայտարարել է, որ մոտ հինգհարյուր հարցից ընդամենը 39-ին է պատասխանել: «Չմտածեք, որ փախչում եմ հարցերից: Ուղղակի ֆիզիկական հնարավորություն չկա: Բայց, եթե այս ժանրը ձեզ դուր է գալիս եւ եթե հնարավորություն լինի այսպիսի անմիջական զրույց անելու, ոչ թե հռետորաբանությամբ զբաղվելու, ես պատրաստ եմ, նայած թե ինչքան ենք մենք այստեղ նստելու», հայտարարել է Տեր-Պետրոսյանը: 

Կոնգրեսի խոսնակ Արման Մուսինյանը հայտարարել է, որ հարցեր կան ուղղված Կոնգրեսի կենտրոնական գրասենյակին, որոնց պատասխանները իրենք կհրապարակեն տարբեր ֆորմատներով:  


Lragir.am Նորություների կայքից.
http://www.lragir.am/armsrc/country54069.html

Տեղադրված է. 19:32:36 - 03/10/2011

----------


## Ambrosine

Սա էն "հանճարը" չի՞, որ ասում ա` տարածքային ամբողջականությունը և ժողովուրդների ինքնորոշման իրավունքը իրար հակասում են  :Jpit: 
Տեսնես ո՞վ ա քաղաքական մեկնաբան սարքել իրեն, ու ինչ-որ մեկը իր կարծիքը կարևորու՞մ է, որ մի հատ էլ մեսիջ է ուղարկել առաջին նախագահին:





> Առաջին նախագահը վարկաբեկում է նախագահի ինստիտուտը
> 
> 24.04.12 - 11:35
> 
> 
> 
> «Ես ուզում եմ խնդրել առաջին նախագահին, որպեսզի նա դուրս գա քաղաքական դաշտից, քանի որ որքան երկար է մնում քաղաքականության մեջ, այդքան ավելի հիմնովին նա վարկաբեկում է առաջին նախագահի ինստիտուտը»,-այսպես մեկնաբանեց երկու օր առաջ տեղի ունեցած` ՀԱԿ առաջնորդ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի Գառնիի ելույթը քաղաքական մեկնաբան Մենուա Հարությունյանը:
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ Գառնիում անցկացված նախընտրական հանդիպման ժամանակ Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի առաջնորդ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հայտարարել է. «Եթե ցանկանում եք Հայաստանը վերածել թուրքերի համար արոտավայրի, ընտրե՜ք Սերժ Սարգսյանին»:
> ...


http://www.slaq.am/arm/news/57697/

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սա էն "հանճարը" չի՞, որ ասում ա` տարածքային ամբողջականությունը և ժողովուրդների ինքնորոշման իրավունքը իրար հակասում են 
> Տեսնես ո՞վ ա քաղաքական մեկնաբան սարքել իրեն, ու ինչ-որ մեկը իր կարծիքը կարևորու՞մ է, որ մի հատ էլ մեսիջ է ուղարկել առաջին նախագահին:
> 
> http://www.slaq.am/arm/news/57697/


Աստղո ջան, սույն քամակ մտնողը, հազար ներողություն, էնքան մտավ Սերժի քամակը ու իրան ճղելով նենց էր Սերժի գովքը անում չորս տարի, որ դրանից նույնիսկ Սերժը սկսեց զզվել ու իտոգում սույն հայվանը դուրս մնաց նույնիսկ ՀՀԿ համամասնական ցուցակից:

----------


## karenmorm

Տեսաք ինչ եղավ ...
Լևոնը բիձացավ միանգամից հենց սերժը ասեց բիձացի բիձացավ տենց բան ովէր տեսել?
հիմա գոնե հանգիստ կտողեք բիձուն չե?

----------


## Ambrosine

> Տեսաք ինչ եղավ ...
> Լևոնը բիձացավ միանգամից հենց սերժը ասեց բիձացի բիձացավ տենց բան ովէր տեսել?
> հիմա գոնե հանգիստ կտողեք բիձուն չե?


Ինձ թվում է` զարմանալի ոչինչ չկար: Մարդը այնքան խելք ուներ, որ չառաջադրվեց` քաջ իմանալով, որ շանսերը մեծ չեն: Կարևորը որ մյուսների (մշտապես առաջադրվողների) նման ծաղրածու չդարձավ, իրեն ծանր պահեց:

Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը իր չառաջադրմամբ բացառեց մրցակցային դաշտը` նախագահական ընտրությունների ընթացքում, ու մի լավ կոտրեց ընտրակաշառք փափագող սրտերը:

----------

Mephistopheles (26.12.2012), Արէա (26.12.2012), քաղաքացի (26.12.2012)

----------


## Բիձա

> Տեսաք ինչ եղավ ...
> Լևոնը բիձացավ միանգամից հենց սերժը ասեց բիձացի բիձացավ տենց բան ովէր տեսել?
> հիմա գոնե հանգիստ կտողեք բիձուն չե?


Բիձեն ես եմ, տարբեր սամազվանեցներ թող մուղամներ չջոգեն

----------

keyboard (26.12.2012), One_Way_Ticket (02.01.2013)

----------


## voter

http://168.am/2012/12/28/158662.html
երբ քո ետևից մարդիկ են գնում, դու պարտավոր ես լուծել այն հարցը, որ քեզ հավատացողները չվհատվեն, չկոտրվեն, չկորեն: Սա շատ կարևոր խնդիր է, երևի թե ամենակարևորն այն խնդիրների մեջ, որը լուծում է քաղաքական գործիչը: Անգամ եթե քաղաքական հանգամանքներն այնպիսին են, որ ինքն իր կանխանշած ճանապարհը չի կարողանում ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով շարունակել, պարտավոր է այդ մի հարցը լուծել: Ուրեմն առաջնայինը սա է. եթե հրաժարվում ես մի ճանապարհից, որը մինչ այդ նշել ես, պարտավոր ես այնպիսի լուծում գտնել, որ քեզ հետևող մարդիկ չվհատվեն:

----------

keyboard (29.12.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> http://168.am/2012/12/28/158662.html
> երբ քո ետևից մարդիկ են գնում, դու պարտավոր ես լուծել այն հարցը, որ քեզ հավատացողները չվհատվեն, չկոտրվեն, չկորեն: Սա շատ կարևոր խնդիր է, երևի թե ամենակարևորն այն խնդիրների մեջ, որը լուծում է քաղաքական գործիչը: Անգամ եթե քաղաքական հանգամանքներն այնպիսին են, որ ինքն իր կանխանշած ճանապարհը չի կարողանում ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով շարունակել, պարտավոր է այդ մի հարցը լուծել: Ուրեմն առաջնայինը սա է. եթե հրաժարվում ես մի ճանապարհից, որը մինչ այդ նշել ես, պարտավոր ես այնպիսի լուծում գտնել, որ քեզ հետևող մարդիկ չվհատվեն:


ով ասեր

----------


## voter

> ով ասեր


Կարևոր չի ով է ասում, հարցն նրանում է, թե ով է իրեն «անող» հայտարարոում բայց չի անում...

ԼՏՊն նույնիսկ խոստացել էլ գործիք դառնալ, դա էլ չի ուզում լինել – ինչքան կարելի է նման մարդուն հավատալ...

----------

keyboard (29.12.2012), Տրիբուն (30.12.2012)

----------


## voter

Եթե Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն առաջադրվեր, կլեգիտիմացնե՞ր Սերժ Սարգսյանի ռեժիմը
http://www.1in.am/arm/press_parmenia_146046.html

----------


## Տրիբուն

> հետսովետական շրջանի մեր ամենալավ տարիներն եղել են 91-98 թվերը… դժբախտաբար սա մեր հասարակությունը դեռ չի հասկացել ու չի արժեվորել… սրանից լավը չի եղել… սովետի շրջանը ամբողջությամբ մեր շնարհքն ու բացթողումները չի եղել… դրա համար 91-98-ի արժևորումն ու ընկալումը կորոշի թե հետագայում Հայաստան կլինի թե ոչ… մի անգամ արել ենք, էլի կարանք անենք…


Մեֆ, հերիք ա Լևոնով բռնաբարես սաղիս  :Angry2: 

Լևոնը գերագույն անտաղանդն ա հայ ազգի: Ավելի անտաղանդ քաղաքական գործիչ չի եղել մեր պատմության մեջ: Մարդը ինչ արել ա վերջում սխալ ա դուրս եկել: Լևոնը քաղաքական տհասության մարմնավորումն ա: Դրա համար էլ հիմա մնացել ա մի քանի իրանից բեթար անտաղանդի հույսին: Մարդը վերջին հինգ տարում, ժողովուդրը ջհանդամին, հաջողացրեց իրանից վանի տակը մնացած մի քանի խելոք դեմքերին ու մնաց Լյուդմիլայի, Զուրաբյանի ու Մանուկյանի հույսին: 

Ապեր, ինքը իրոք տրագիկ դեմք ա, քանի որ խելոք ա, կիրթ ա, ու հասկայական խարիզմա ունի: Բայց անտաղանդ ա էնքանով, որ նույնիսկ իրա ունեցած ակտիվները կարացավ սենց փոզմիշ անի: Ու միշտ դրանով ա զբաղված եղել, դրա համար էլ 98 թվին գյոզալ երկիրը թողեց տականքներին, թռավ ու մնաց մենակ: Ու հիմա էլ նույն բանը:

----------

Chilly (28.10.2013), keyboard (28.10.2013), Վիշապ (28.10.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Տնից տեղից հեռու, խախտում չանենք էլի: Քո համար եմ մտածում, ես ջհանդամին  :LOL: 




> Լևոնին անձամբ ես գլխից կխփեմ եթե ինձ ցույց տաս մեկին որ իրանից լավն ա…


Ապեր, լավ տղեն մասնագիտություն չի  :LOL:  Ես չեմ ասում ինքը վատն ա: Ինքը անտաղանդ ա: Ինքը ոչ մի բանի ընդունակ չի: Ինքը լիքը խելոք ա, բայց չի կարում խելացի որոշումներ ընդունի: Իրա ընդունած բոլոր որոշումները հանգեցրել են բացասական արդյունքի: Թե չէ, նենց օբշիով, կարող ա ես էլ եմ իրան սիրում: Բայց էտ քիչ ա: Էտ իմ գեյ զգացմունքներն են, ու դրանից Լևոնի տաղանդը չի ավելանում: 




> ափսոս ա որ էսքան տարի մի հատ խելքը գլխին մեկը չեկավ որ մենք էլ Լևոնին ղրգեք թոշակի ու իրա ղեկավարած շրջանը հիշենք որպես Հայաստանի առաջին քայլեր ու սխալներից էլ սովորենք…


Իսկ Լևոնը սրանցից սաղից լավն ա, քանի որ սրանք սաղ ուղղակի անասուն են: Անասունից լավը լինելը էնքան էլ դժվար բան չի  :LOL:  Բայց անասունին իրա սխալները ու կերած քաքերը  կարելի ա ներել, քանի որ անասուն ա, չի գիտկացում: Իսկ խելոք մարդուն ներել չի կարելի, քանի որ հասկանում ա իրա արած սխալների հետևանքները:

----------

keyboard (28.10.2013), Վիշապ (28.10.2013)

----------


## Chuk

Արտակ, մի բորբոքվի, Արտակ, հանգիստ: Տղեն չարացած ա, հասկացիր  ու անցիր առաջ: Զսպիր քեզ, Արտակ:

----------

DavitH (29.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Տնից տեղից հեռու, խախտում չանենք էլի: Քո համար եմ մտածում, ես ջհանդամին 
> 
> 
> 
> Ապեր, լավ տղեն մասնագիտություն չի  Ես չեմ ասում ինքը վատն ա: Ինքը անտաղանդ ա: Ինքը ոչ մի բանի ընդունակ չի: Ինքը լիքը խելոք ա, բայց չի կարում խելացի որոշումներ ընդունի: Իրա ընդունած բոլոր որոշումները հանգեցրել են բացասական արդյունքի: Թե չէ, նենց օբշիով, կարող ա ես էլ եմ իրան սիրում: Բայց էտ քիչ ա: Էտ իմ գեյ զգացմունքներն են, ու դրանից Լևոնի տաղանդը չի ավելանում: 
> 
> 
> 
> Իսկ Լևոնը սրանցից սաղից լավն ա, քանի որ սրանք սաղ ուղղակի անասուն են: Անասունից լավը լինելը էնքան էլ դժվար բան չի  Բայց անասունին իրա սխալները ու կերած քաքերը  կարելի ա ներել, քանի որ անասուն ա, չի գիտկացում: Իսկ խելոք մարդուն ներել չի կարելի, քանի որ հասկանում ա իրա արած սխալների հետևանքները:


Ապեր, դուԼևոնին ու՞Մ հետ ես համեմատում, որ ասում ես անտաղանդ ա… կողքից նայողը կմտածի որ եսիմինչ հարուստ քաղաքական ավանդույթներ ունենք Լևոնն էլ դուրներս չի գալիս…

----------


## keyboard

Տրիբուն, ոնց ես համարձակվում Հայաստանի միակ մտածողին ու փրկության ուղին իմացողին նման բաներ ասես:  :Angry2: 

Լևոնը ոչ տաղանդ ա, ոչ էլ առավելևս գիտնական ու մտածող, որ 16 տարեկանում տոլի 11 տարեկանում արկածային գրականություն ա կարդացել,  էդ դեռ իրա տաղանդն ու խելացիությունը չի ապացուցում, մարդը պարապ ա եղել կարդացել ա, հացի խնդիր չի ունեցել, նստել տաք տանը գիրք ա կարդացել, ոնց որ սաղ կյանքում հացի խնդիր չի ունեցել ու մի ամբողջ ազգի սովի ու ցրտի մեջ արհեստական պահելա ու իրա նման տաղանդավորներն էլ էսօր ասում են, որ էդ տարիները Հայաստանի համար ամենավառն ու լուսավորն են եղել, մաման թաղեմ, մազոխիստ են դառել մարդիք չեմ ջոգում, տոլի էդ ժամանակ էլ Հայասստանում չեն եղել,մ էլի տաք-տաք նստած են եղել հիմի մեծ-մեծ փռթում են:
Լևոնը ուղղակի ճիշտ պահին ճիշտ տեղում հայտնվեց, էն էլ իտո ոչ իրա խելքով, էնքանա որ գլուխ էր գովոցել, որ ինքը կարդացածա, իրա շրջապատն էլ հիմնականում չկարդացածներն էին, սրանք մտածեցին, որ էս տղեն մտքի գիգանտա, սրան դնենք երկրի ղեկավար: Այնինչ, սա դառավ երկրի շինարար, իր կառավարման տարիներին անընդմեջ շինեց էս երկրին ու բնակիչներին, վերջում էլ տենց չբավարարված թողեց թռավ, որտև իրականում իմպոտենտ էր, էլ արհեստական բաներով չկարացավ խաբի էլի:
Մի խոսքով Լևոնը վաղուց արդեն դիակա, առայժմ միայն քաղաքական  :Bad:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր, դուԼևոնին ու՞Մ հետ ես համեմատում, որ ասում ես անտաղանդ ա… կողքից նայողը կմտածի որ եսիմինչ հարուստ քաղաքական ավանդույթներ ունենք Լևոնն էլ դուրներս չի գալիս…


Լիոնի ականջը կանչի ... մի քսան հատ հայ կայսրի անուն տար համեմատեինք:  :Smile:  

Ապեր, իրականում ոչ մեկի հետ էլ չեմ համեմատում: Իրա մասին դատում եմ իրա գործունեության արդյունքներով: Լևոնի բոլոր քաղաքական  նախաձեռնությունները իտոգում եղել են պռավալային ու համ իրան, համ իրա շրջապատին, համ էլ վերջում իրան հավատացող ու վստհող ժողովրդին հանգեցրել են կռախի: Եթե մի հատ հաջողված նախաձեռնության օրինակ գիտես, կոխի աչքս: Լևոնը իրկանությունից կտրված, ինքնասիրահարված, գիտունիկ լուզեռ ա:

----------

keyboard (28.10.2013)

----------


## Chuk

Քանի դեռ չենք սովորել գնահատել էնպիսի անհատների, ինչպիսին Լևոնն ա, ու մեր միակ արածը նման անհատներին քրֆելն ա, մենք արժանի ենք, որ մեզ կառավարեն սերժիկի ու քոչի նման անհատները: Այ էս հարցում համաձայն եմ «արժանի ենք նրան, ինչ ունենք» տաֆտալոգիկ մտքին: Բայց ոչ թե ես եմ արժանի դրան, այլ դուք, հավայի քրֆողներդ, գնահատել չկարեցողներդ:

----------

DavitH (29.10.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Քանի դեռ չենք սովորել գնահատել էնպիսի անհատների, ինչպիսին Լևոնն ա, ու մեր միակ արածը նման անհատներին քրֆելն ա, մենք արժանի ենք, որ մեզ կառավարեն սերժիկի ու քոչի նման անհատները: Այ էս հարցում համաձայն եմ «արժանի ենք նրան, ինչ ունենք» տաֆտալոգիկ մտքին: Բայց ոչ թե ես եմ արժանի դրան, այլ դուք, հավայի քրֆողներդ, գնահատել չկարեցողներդ:


Հավայի ՀԱԿ-ոտ դիլետանտ բլթոց ... Ասա ինչը գնահատենք, գնահատենք: Թե չէ, անհատ, մեծություն, գիտակցություն ...

Մեֆը գոնե լավից վատից ասում ա, որ սրանց հետ համեատած Լևոնը մի տաս գլուխ բարձր ա: Սրա հետ գոնե կարելի ա համաձայնվել, կամ ոչ: Ես օրինակ համաձայն եմ: Բայց դու, ապեր, զուտ կուսակցական բլթցնում ես: Էտ ձևով ու էտքան ՀՀԿ-ն էլ Սերժին ա գնահատում:

----------


## Chuk

> Հավայի ՀԱԿ-ոտ դիլետանտ բլթոց ... Ասա ինչը գնահատենք, գնահատենք: Թե չէ, անհատ, մեծություն, գիտակցություն ...
> 
> Մեֆը գոնե լավից վատից ասում ա, որ սրանց հետ համեատած Լևոնը մի տաս գլուխ բարձր ա: Սրա հետ գոնե կարելի ա համաձայնվել, կամ ոչ: Ես օրինակ համաձայն եմ: Բայց դու, ապեր, զուտ կուսակցական բլթցնում ես: Էտ ձևով ու էտքան ՀՀԿ-ն էլ Սերժին ա գնահատում:


Փաստորեն քո գրածները չհիմնավորված բլթեր չէին, իմը բլթ ա: Վատ մոտեցում չի, կարելի ա ասենք մի հիսուն տող բլթցնել, հետո նույն ոճի պատասխանը պիտակել կուսակցական բլթոց ու հանգիստ խղճով առաջ գնալ: Կարևորը որ էդ պահի չարացածությանդ մի քիչ հագուրդ կտաս:

Թե ասելը, որ Լևոնը տաս գլուխ բարձրն ա հիմնավորում: Էդ էլ ա զուտ չհիմնավորված պնդում: Չնայած ճիշտ ա ասում:

Ապեր, Լևոնի ի՞նչը գնահատեք: Գնահատեք էն, որ
1. Կարողացավ պատերազմող երկիրը նենց ղեկավարել, որ սա չնայած չորս կողմից շրջապատված լինելուն, չնայած զենքի քիչ լինելուն, չնայած լիքը ուրիշ հանգամանքների կարողացավ հաղթել պատերազմում, որ երկիրն էդ դժվար տարիներին սկսեց իրա առաջին քայլերն անել տնտեսական զարգացման փուլում, առաջ անցնելով ավելի բարենպաստ պայմաններում գտնվող հարևաններից, ու սենց լիքը ուրիշ բաներ, որ ինքդ էլ գիտես,
2. Կարողացավ լրիվ ապատիայի մեջ գտնվող ժողովրդին ոտքի կանգնացնել ու հզոր ընդդիմադիր բևեռ ձևավորել, որն առավել քան որևէ ուրիշ ընդդիմություն երբևէ մոտիկ էր իշխանափոխության:

Ի՞նչ արեցիք դուք: 1-ի դեպքում որակեցիք դավաճան ու մի քանի չկայացած գործիչների հետևից հարայ հրոցով գնացիք, չլսեցիք իրա մեծավարի ու լուրջ խոսքը, լսեցիք ճղճղոցները, արդյունքում թուլացրիք իրան էնքան, որ վերջում ինքներդ էլ հեղաշրջում չարեցիք, ձեր փոխարեն պալատական հեղաշրջում արեցին, բայց որը հաջողացրին միայն էն պատճառով, որ չէիք գնահատել իրան ու իրան թիկունք չկանգեցիք: Չնայած իհարկե սրանում իր մեղքն էլ կար. մարդը պոպուլիստ չէր:

2-րդ դեպքում էլ էլի սաղ մեղքերը իրա վրա բարդեցիք, շան տեղ չդրեցիք հորդորներն ու լուրջ խոսքը, փոխարեն կողից սաղ ճղճղացողներին լսեցիք, կամաց-կամաց լքեցիք, արդյունքում իշխանություններն էլ պարապ չնստեցին, կտոր-կտոր իրա կողից տարան իրա թիմակիցներին, սրանք էլ էշի պես տարվեցին, իրան թողեցիք մենակ:

Ես ուղղակի վստահ եմ, որ եթե մենք էնքան հասունություն ունենայինք, որ լսեինք իրա խոսքին, հիմա լրիվ ուրիշ իրականությունում էինք ապրելու: Ոչ թե ստեղ քո նման բլթցնելու:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Փաստորեն քո գրածները չհիմնավորված բլթեր չէին, իմը բլթ ա: Վատ մոտեցում չի, կարելի ա ասենք մի հիսուն տող բլթցնել, հետո նույն ոճի պատասխանը պիտակել կուսակցական բլթոց ու հանգիստ խղճով առաջ գնալ: Կարևորը որ էդ պահի չարացածությանդ մի քիչ հագուրդ կտաս:
> 
> Թե ասելը, որ Լևոնը տաս գլուխ բարձրն ա հիմնավորում: Էդ էլ ա զուտ չհիմնավորված պնդում: Չնայած ճիշտ ա ասում:
> 
> Ապեր, Լևոնի ի՞նչը գնահատեք: Գնահատեք էն, որ
> 1. Կարողացավ պատերազմող երկիրը նենց ղեկավարել, որ սա չնայած չորս կողմից շրջապատված լինելուն, չնայած զենքի քիչ լինելուն, չնայած լիքը ուրիշ հանգամանքների կարողացավ հաղթել պատերազմում, որ երկիրն էդ դժվար տարիներին սկսեց իրա առաջին քայլերն անել տնտեսական զարգացման փուլում, առաջ անցնելով ավելի բարենպաստ պայմաններում գտնվող հարևաններից, ու սենց լիքը ուրիշ բաներ, որ ինքդ էլ գիտես,
> *2. Կարողացավ լրիվ ապատիայի մեջ գտնվող ժողովրդին ոտքի կանգնացնել ու հզոր ընդդիմադիր բևեռ ձևավորել, որն առավել քան որևէ ուրիշ ընդդիմություն երբևէ մոտիկ էր իշխանափոխության:*
> 
> Ի՞նչ արեցիք դուք: 1-ի դեպքում որակեցիք դավաճան ու մի քանի չկայացած գործիչների հետևից հարայ հրոցով գնացիք, չլսեցիք իրա մեծավարի ու լուրջ խոսքը, լսեցիք ճղճղոցները, արդյունքում թուլացրիք իրան էնքան, որ վերջում ինքներդ էլ հեղաշրջում չարեցիք, ձեր փոխարեն պալատական հեղաշրջում արեցին, բայց որը հաջողացրին միայն էն պատճառով, որ չէիք գնահատել իրան ու իրան թիկունք չկանգեցիք: Չնայած իհարկե սրանում իր մեղքն էլ կար. մարդը պոպուլիստ չէր:
> ...


Արտ, բայց հետո հենց ինքն իր ձեռքով էդ հսկա հոսանքը զրոյի հավասարեցրեց չէ՞... Չասես, որ դա լրիվ ժողովրդի մեղքն էր, դու էլ գիտես, որ տենց չի: Գրեթե միտինգ չի եղել, որ չգնանք, մեր աչքի առաջ էդ սպադը եղավ:  Ու էլի սխալ հաշվարկների ու սխալ մարդկանց հետ համագործակցելու պատճառով, ոնց որ առաջին անգամ, իր նախագահության տարիներին:

----------

keyboard (28.10.2013), Տրիբուն (28.10.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Արտ, բայց հետո հենց ինքն իր ձեռքով էդ հսկա հոսանքը զրոյի հավասարեցրեց չէ՞... Չասես, որ դա լրիվ ժողովրդի մեղքն էր, դու էլ գիտես, որ տենց չի: Գրեթե միտինգ չի եղել, որ չգնանք, մեր աչքի առաջ էդ սպադը եղավ:  Ու էլի սխալ հաշվարկների ու սխալ մարդկանց հետ համագործակցելու պատճառով, ոնց որ առաջին անգամ, իր նախագահության տարիներին:


Մերսի Լիլ ջան: Իմ ասածն էլ հենց էտ ա: Որոշիչ պահիմ Լևոնը միշտ սխալ որոշումներ ա կայացրել ու հենվել ա սխալ մարդկանց վրա: Վկա սաղ իրա կյանքն ու քաղաքական գործունեությունը ... լուզեռ:

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, բայց հետո հենց ինքն իր ձեռքով էդ հսկա հոսանքը զրոյի հավասարեցրեց չէ՞... Չասես, որ դա լրիվ ժողովրդի մեղքն էր, դու էլ գիտես, որ տենց չի: Գրեթե միտինգ չի եղել, որ չգնանք, մեր աչքի առաջ էդ սպադը եղավ:  Ու էլի սխալ հաշվարկների ու սխալ մարդկանց հետ համագործակցելու պատճառով, ոնց որ առաջին անգամ, իր նախագահության տարիներին:


Չեմ ասում ժողովրդի մեղքն ա, բայց ՆԱԵՎ ժողովրդի մեղքն ա, ու քանի դեռ ժողովուրդը էդքանը չգիտակցի, շարունակելու ենք ունենալ սերժիկների ու ռոբիկների նման իշխանություն, րաֆֆիկների նման ընդդիմություն ու արժանի ենք լինելու դրան:

Ու սխալ հաշվարկի հարց չի միայն, նաև մարդկանց վհատվելու հարց ա: Չի կարելի սաղ մեղքը բարդել մի մարդու վրա՝ էդ մարդու ասածները չլսելով:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Մերսի Լիլ ջան: Իմ ասածն էլ հենց էտ ա: Որոշիչ պահիմ Լևոնը միշտ սխալ որոշումներ ա կայացրել ու հենվել ա սխալ մարդկանց վրա: Վկա սաղ իրա կյանքն ու քաղաքական գործունեությունը ... լուզեռ:


Լուզեռ չէ, Տրիբուն ձյա, համաձայն չեմ:Թեև իրա սխալներից մենք շատ-շատ ենք տուժել:
Ինձ թվում ա մեր երկրի քաղաքական իրադրությունը դիտարկելուց մենք միշտ պետք ա հաշվի առնենք, որ պայքարը գնում ա ոչ թե կլասիկ իմաստով պետական ապարատի դեմ, այլ մի կուշկա թալանչի, ուռող-ծակվող, մարդակեր, սրբություն չունեցող շոգեքարշի զավակների դեմ, ովքեր իմաստության ու սեղանատամներով իրանց աթոռներից կառչած ոչ մի բանի առաջ կանգ չեն առնի, որ ամենախելացի ծրագիրն անգամ իրանց դեմ չաշխատի: Ու շատ երկար ժամանակ կապ չի ունենա՝ ինչ կարգի խելացի մարդիկ են դա կազմակերպելու:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Չեմ ասում ժողովրդի մեղքն ա, բայց ՆԱԵՎ ժողովրդի մեղքն ա, ու քանի դեռ ժողովուրդը էդքանը չգիտակցի, շարունակելու ենք ունենալ սերժիկների ու ռոբիկների նման իշխանություն, րաֆֆիկների նման ընդդիմություն ու արժանի ենք լինելու դրան:
> 
> Ու սխալ հաշվարկի հարց չի միայն, նաև մարդկանց վհատվելու հարց ա: Չի կարելի սաղ մեղքը բարդել մի մարդու վրա՝ էդ մարդու ասածները չլսելով:


Արտ, բայց ինչքանո՞վ ա ճիշտ միայն մարդկանց էնտուզիազմի վրա հույս դնելը: Ու նեղանալը, որ 3-4 տարի հետո հավայի պայքարելուց հետո, ոչ մի արդյունք չտեսնելով, սեփական կառավարության կողմից նույն բացահայտ նագլի ծաղրուծանակին ենթարկվելով՝ էլ մի տեսակ թքած են սկսում ունենալ ամեն ինչ վրա: 
Հա, կասես՝ պայքարը տարիներ պետք ա տևի, և այլն: 
Բա քաղաքական-սոցիալական, ինչի չէ՝ նաև հոգեբանական վերլուծությունն ո՞ւր մնաց, սեփական ժողովրդին ճանաչելն ու իր հուսահատության, հանձնվելու սահմանները հասկանալն ո՞ւր մնաց: Մենք էն երկիրն ու ժողովուրդը չենք, որ անգլերենից թարգմանած դասարգրքային հեղափոխություն արվի ստեղ, Արտ: Պետք ա սպեցիֆիկան հաշվի առնել, մարդկանց ոգու, դիմանալու, ու, մի պահից սկսած էլ՝ թքած ունենալու գործենները հաշվի առնել:

Հավայի հրապարակ կանչելով ու խելոք ելույթներ ունենալով չի էլի: Ու մեղադրելով՝ որ մեկ էլ հանկարծ՝ ժողովուրդը դադարեց էդ ելույթները լսել, ու դրա համար սաղ փոզմիշ եղավ:

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, բայց ինչքանո՞վ ա ճիշտ միայն մարդկանց էնտուզիազմի վրա հույս դնելը: Ու նեղանալը, որ 3-4 տարի հետո հավայի պայքարելուց հետո, ոչ մի արդյունք չտեսնելով, սեփական կառավարության կողմից նույն բացահայտ նագլի ծաղրուծանակին ենթարկվելով՝ էլ մի տեսակ թքած են սկսում ունենալ ամեն ինչ վրա: 
> Հա, կասես՝ պայքարը տարիներ պետք ա տևի, և այլն: 
> Բա քաղաքական-սոցիալական, ինչի չէ՝ նաև հոգեբանական վերլուծությունն ո՞ւր մնաց, սեփական ժողովրդին ճանաչելն ու իր հուսահատության, հանձնվելու սահմանները հասկանալն ո՞ւր մնաց: Մենք էն երկիրն ու ժողովուրդը չենք, որ անգլերենից թարգմանած դասարգրքային հեղափոխություն արվի ստեղ, Արտ: Պետք ա սպեցիֆիկան հաշվի առնել, մարդկանց ոգու, դիմանալու, ու, մի պահից սկսած էլ՝ թքած ունենալու գործենները հաշվի առնել:
> 
> Հավայի հրապարակ կանչելով ու խելոք ելույթներ ունենալով չի էլի: Ու մեղադրելով՝ որ մեկ էլ հանկարծ՝ ժողովուրդը դադարեց էդ ելույթները լսել, որ դրա համար սաղ փոզմիշ եղավ:


Իհարկե հավայի հրապարակ կանչելով ու խելոք ելույթներով չի: Բայց քանի դեռ ժողովուրդը էդ խելոք ելույթները ծերից-ծեր անտեսում ա, սենց էլ գնալու ա:

Նեղանալու հարց էլ չկա: Ինչի՞ց ու ո՞վ նեղանա: ՀԱԿ-ն ի տարբերություն մյուսների իրա համակիրների կուռ բանակի հետ ամբողջ ժամանակ ելքեր ա փնտրում: Ուղղակի երբ որ Տրիբունի նման խելքը գլխին մարդը չարացած մտնում ու հավայի սկսում ա քլնգել, իմ ներվերը չեն դիմանում ու ես բարձրաձայնում եմ, որ միայն Լևոնի մեղքը չի դա: Արի մի հատ նստենք սառը մտածենք. Տրիբունի ստեղ գրած Լևոնին պիտակումները նորմա՞լ են: 

Լիլ ջան, ես էն քչերից եմ, որ ոչ թե հավատում եմ, այլ ուղղակի վստահ եմ, որ վաղ թե ուշ հաջողության հասնելու ենք: Ու էդ հաջողության հասնելու համար նաև պետք ա գտնենք ժողովրդին ապատիայից հանելու ձևը, պայքարելու ճիշտ ձևը ցույց տալու ձևը: Բայց որպեսզի դա կարողանանք ցույց տալ, ժողովուրդը պետք ա կարողանա հույսը ոչ թե էս կամ էն փրկչի վրա դնել, այլ նաև սեփական պատասխանատվությունը հասկանալ:

Նույն հանրահավաքները գնալով պակասում էին, ու դա Լևոնի մեղքով չէր (կամ առնվազն միայն իր մեղքով չէր): Հարյուր պատճառ կար, ու էդ պարագայում սաղ մեղքը գցել Լևոնի վրա, ուրիշ բան չի, քան փրկիչների տեսությամբ շարժվել, դա չլինելու դեպքում «լուզերներ» փնտրել, սեփական (կարդա՝ ժողովրդի) պատասխանատվության մասին մոռանալով:

Կողքի թեմայում Տրիբունը էջերով փիլիսոփայում էր, որ էս ժողովուրդը ոչ մի բան ա, բայց երբ հարցն առարկայանում ա, ինքը մենակ «լիդերի պատասխանատվությունն» ա հիշում: Սա նորմալ չի, ու դա ա պետք հասկանալ:



Չգիտեմ, ինչքանով կարողացա մտքերս բացատրել, մի կողմից ներվայնացած եմ, մյուս կողմից մտքերով ուրիշ տեղ: Բայց իմ ասելիքն արդեն ասել եմ ու կփորձեմ սրանով սահմանափակվել:
Կարճ ու կոնկրետ. քանի չենք կարողանում նորմալ լիդերներին գնահատել ու լսել, քանի զբաղված ենք միակողմանի մեղք գցելով սրա կամ նրա վրա, մենք արժանի ենք էս վիճակին:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Լիոնի ականջը կանչի ... մի քսան հատ հայ կայսրի անուն տար համեմատեինք:  
> 
> Ապեր, իրականում ոչ մեկի հետ էլ չեմ համեմատում: Իրա մասին դատում եմ իրա գործունեության արդյունքներով: Լևոնի բոլոր քաղաքական  նախաձեռնությունները իտոգում եղել են պռավալային ու համ իրան, համ իրա շրջապատին, համ էլ վերջում իրան հավատացող ու վստհող ժողովրդին հանգեցրել են կռախի: *Եթե մի հատ հաջողված նախաձեռնության օրինակ գիտես, կոխի աչքս:* Լևոնը իրկանությունից կտրված, ինքնասիրահարված, գիտունիկ լուզեռ ա:


դե հիմա ձեռդ դիր խղճիդ ու ասա… էդ մարդը մի բան արել ա՞ թե չէ… նախաձեռնել ա՞ մի բան ու արել՝ հոջողել…

ազնիվ կլնես Տրիբուն ջան, չեմ ուզմում ինձ ասես, քո մեջ ասա… 

այ հենց սրա մասին եմ խոսում, մենք արժևորել չգիտենք… չենք կարում օբյեկտիվ, ճիշտ գնահատական տանք, դրա համար էլ մեր պատմությունն էս օրի ա…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Արտ, բայց հետո հենց ինքն իր ձեռքով էդ հսկա հոսանքը զրոյի հավասարեցրեց չէ՞... Չասես, որ դա լրիվ ժողովրդի մեղքն էր, դու էլ գիտես, որ տենց չի: Գրեթե միտինգ չի եղել, որ չգնանք, մեր աչքի առաջ էդ սպադը եղավ:  Ու էլի սխալ հաշվարկների ու սխալ մարդկանց հետ համագործակցելու պատճառով, ոնց որ առաջին անգամ, իր նախագահության տարիներին:


ես ասում եմ լրիվ ժողովրվդի մեղքն ա… հա… լրիվ ժողովրդի մեղքն ա… ես քաղաքական գործիչ չեմ, ինձ քվե պետք չի ու ես կարամ պարզ ասեմ… ժողովրդի մեղքն ա… որիշ ու՞մն ա…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մերսի Լիլ ջան: Իմ ասածն էլ հենց էտ ա: Որոշիչ պահիմ Լևոնը միշտ սխալ որոշումներ ա կայացրել ու *հենվել ա սխալ մարդկանց վրա*: Վկա սաղ իրա կյանքն ու քաղաքական գործունեությունը ... լուզեռ:


էդ ո՞ր ճիշտ մարդկանց վրա պտի հենվեր որ չի հենվել… ասա գնանք մենք հենվենք վրեն… 

չկա տենց մարդ աօեր… էս ենք, ու սրանց իրա մերը չի բերել…

----------


## Mephistopheles

Տրիբուն ջան, չգիտեմ հետևում ես էս օբամաքեր-ի զարգացումներին թե չէ… բայց ստեղ մեր համար շատ ուսուցողական բան կա… օբամաքերը աշխատում ա էն դեպքում երբ անհրաժեշտ քանակով մարդիկ (ջահելներ հատկապես) միանում են ծրագրին ու ինչքան շատ մարդ միանա ծրագրին, էնքան ավելի լավ կաշխատի ծրագիրը… եթե չմիանան՝ չի աշխատի… իրանք որոշեցին միանալ ու աշխատացնել… 

…հիմա ստեղ մերն ա… մենք ոչ թե միանում ենք որ լինի, այլ միանում ենք որտև ըլնելու ա, այսինքն եղած ա դրա համար ենք միանում… մեզնից անկախ պատճառներով եղած ա, մենք էլ միանում ենք… 

երկխոսությունը որը ձեր վերջին շանսն էր, որոշեցիք որ չի լինելու դրա համար էլ կեսից հետ կանգնեցիք… հենց սենց էլ եղել ա…

----------


## Kuk

Մենակ էն, որ էս թեման հիմա ակտիվ ա, ու էն դեպքում, որ Լևոնը վաղուց արդեն ակտիվ չի, հերիք ա, որ համարենք, որ ինքը թույն դեմք ա, ու իրա նման քաղաքական գործիչ չենք ունեցել ու դեռ չունենք, այ հենց որ ունենանք, էդ ժամանակ նոր կսկսենք իրա մասին չխոսել, կամ քիչ խոսել, կամ գոնե խոսել միայն առիթի դեպքում: 
Շուտով կլրանա մի տարին, որ նախագահական ընտրություններ ա եղել, որին Լևոնը չի մասնակցել ասելով՝ ես բիձա մարդ եմ, ինչ կարայի, արեցի, հիմա էլ ինչ կարամ կանեմ, բայց նախագահականի մասնակցել չեմ կարա: Էդքանից հետո հավաքվել ստեղ Լևոնի շողքի հետ կռիվ եք տալիս, որ ի՞նչ անեք: 
Մեծ հաշվով ի՞նչ ա արել Լևոնը: Երկրի անկախացման հարցում մեծ դերակատարում ա ունեցել, էնքան մեծ, որ դրա արդյունքում դարձել ա միակ ընտրված նախագահը, իրա նախագահության տարիներին պատերազմել ենք ու հաղթել ենք, տարածքներ ենք ազատագրել, մութ ա եղել, ցուրտ ա եղել, բայց հետո էլի իրա նախագահության ժամանակ արդեն մութուցուրտի հարցը լուծվել ա, չնայած շատերը գիտեն թե Քոչարյանն ա եկել լուսավորել էս ազգին, հետո էլի ընտրոթյուններ ա եղել, կեղծել անցել ա, հետո հրաժարական ա տվել, որի արդյունքում դառել ա առայժմ միակ նախագահը, ով առանց զոհերի ա իշխանությունը հանձնել գնացել, հետո հետ ա եկել, փորձել ա նախագահ ընտրվել, ընտրվել ա, չի դարձել, պայքարել ա, չի հասել արդյունքի, գնացել ա: 
Հա, 2008-ին չկարացավ հասներ արդյունքի, հետո մսխեց էդ ալիքը, բայց 2013-ին արդեն ինքը սպառել էր չէ՞ իրա շարժումը, թող ուրիշը աներ էն, ինչ ինքն էր 2008-ին արել, ու արդեն 2008-ի նախադեպն ունենալով թող ավելի ճիշտ աներ, արդեն դասեր քաղած: Բայց չկա տենց մեկը, առայժմ չկա տենց մարդ, ով կարա իրա արածի 10 տոկոսը գոնե անի: Դե հիմա ասեք՝ Լևոնը քաղաքական գործիչ չի: Ո՞վ կարար 2008-ին տենց բան աներ, ինչ ինքը արեց: Էդքան վախեցած, անհույս, ուղեղը անջատած, պայքարելու մասին ընդհանրապես մոռացած ժողովրդին հանեց փողոց: Ու ասեմ, էդ ժամանակ ով դուրս եկավ, եկավ, ով դուր չեկավ, երբեք դուրս չի գալու: Չնչին բացառություններով: Իսկ նրանք, ովքեր էդ ժամանակ չէին պայքարում, բայց հետո ինչ որ բարևոլուշն էին խաղում, մաշտոցի պուրակ էին խաղում, բուծիկ մուծիկի դեմ էին շոուներ անում, քաղաքապետարանի պահակների դեմ էին կռիվ տալիս, դրանք պայքարող չեն, դրանք էդքանը կարան անեն՝ շոու միայն: Նույն իրանց լիդերը եթե նենց լուրջ քայլի գնա, ոնց 2008-ին էր, իրանք էլի կգնան տուն, կասեն՝ մենք քաղաքականությանը չենք խառնվում, մենք կարանք մաքսիմում բուծիկի դեմ կռիվ տանք: 
Այ հենց որ մեկը կլինի, ով 2008-ի արածին գոնե կհասնի, կասեմ որ ինքը լևոնի չափ քաղաքական գործիչ ա, բայց քանի դեռ չկա մեկը, ով իրա արածի 10 տոկոսը գոնե անի, ուրեմն Լևոնի դեմ սաղ տուֆտա են: Մենակ ասելով չի, պետքա փաստերին նայել, ինքը կարացավ հասներ հեղափոխության եզրին գոնե, երբ արդեն ժողովրդի մեծ մասը համոզված էր, որ հաղթել ա, հա, առաջ չկարացավ գնար, բայց էդքան կարացավ աներ, թող ուրիշ մեկը կարանա էդքանը անի, որ հաեմատենք, քանի չի արել, ոչ մեկ էդքան չկա, որ գոնե համեմատվի իրա հետ, նույնիսկ հետը համեմատվող չունի:

----------

Chuk (28.10.2013), Norton (28.10.2013), Աթեիստ (28.10.2013), Ձայնալար (28.10.2013)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Մենակ էն, որ էս թեման հիմա ակտիվ ա, ու էն դեպքում, որ Լևոնը վաղուց արդեն ակտիվ չի, հերիք ա, որ համարենք, որ ինքը թույն դեմք ա, ու իրա նման քաղաքական գործիչ չենք ունեցել ու դեռ չունենք, այ հենց որ ունենանք, էդ ժամանակ նոր կսկսենք իրա մասին չխոսել, կամ քիչ խոսել, կամ գոնե խոսել միայն առիթի դեպքում: 
> Շուտով կլրանա մի տարին, որ նախագահական ընտրություններ ա եղել, որին Լևոնը չի մասնակցել ասելով՝ ես բիձա մարդ եմ, ինչ կարայի, արեցի, հիմա էլ ինչ կարամ կանեմ, բայց նախագահականի մասնակցել չեմ կարա: Էդքանից հետո հավաքվել ստեղ Լևոնի շողքի հետ կռիվ եք տալիս, որ ի՞նչ անեք: 
> Մեծ հաշվով ի՞նչ ա արել Լևոնը: Երկրի անկախացման հարցում մեծ դերակատարում ա ունեցել, էնքան մեծ, որ դրա արդյունքում դարձել ա միակ ընտրված նախագահը, իրա նախագահության տարիներին պատերազմել ենք ու հաղթել ենք, տարածքներ ենք ազատագրել, մութ ա եղել, ցուրտ ա եղել, բայց հետո էլի իրա նախագահության ժամանակ արդեն մութուցուրտի հարցը լուծվել ա, չնայած շատերը գիտեն թե Քոչարյանն ա եկել լուսավորել էս ազգին, հետո էլի ընտրոթյուններ ա եղել, կեղծել անցել ա, հետո հրաժարական ա տվել, որի արդյունքում դառել ա առայժմ միակ նախագահը, ով առանց զոհերի ա իշխանությունը հանձնել գնացել, հետո հետ ա եկել, փորձել ա նախագահ ընտրվել, ընտրվել ա, չի դարձել, պայքարել ա, չի հասել արդյունքի, գնացել ա: 
> Հա, 2008-ին չկարացավ հասներ արդյունքի, հետո մսխեց էդ ալիքը, բայց 2013-ին արդեն ինքը սպառել էր չէ՞ իրա շարժումը, թող ուրիշը աներ էն, ինչ ինքն էր 2008-ին արել, ու արդեն 2008-ի նախադեպն ունենալով թող ավելի ճիշտ աներ, արդեն դասեր քաղած: Բայց չկա տենց մեկը, առայժմ չկա տենց մարդ, ով կարա իրա արածի 10 տոկոսը գոնե անի: Դե հիմա ասեք՝ Լևոնը քաղաքական գործիչ չի: Ո՞վ կարար 2008-ին տենց բան աներ, ինչ ինքը արեց: Էդքան վախեցած, անհույս, ուղեղը անջատած, պայքարելու մասին ընդհանրապես մոռացած ժողովրդին հանեց փողոց: Ու ասեմ, էդ ժամանակ ով դուրս եկավ, եկավ, ով դուր չեկավ, երբեք դուրս չի գալու: Չնչին բացառություններով: Իսկ նրանք, ովքեր էդ ժամանակ չէին պայքարում, բայց հետո ինչ որ բարևոլուշն էին խաղում, մաշտոցի պուրակ էին խաղում, բուծիկ մուծիկի դեմ էին շոուներ անում, քաղաքապետարանի պահակների դեմ էին կռիվ տալիս, դրանք պայքարող չեն, դրանք էդքանը կարան անեն՝ շոու միայն: Նույն իրանց լիդերը եթե նենց լուրջ քայլի գնա, ոնց 2008-ին էր, իրանք էլի կգնան տուն, կասեն՝ մենք քաղաքականությանը չենք խառնվում, մենք կարանք մաքսիմում բուծիկի դեմ կռիվ տանք: 
> Այ հենց որ մեկը կլինի, ով 2008-ի արածին գոնե կհասնի, կասեմ որ ինքը լևոնի չափ քաղաքական գործիչ ա, բայց քանի դեռ չկա մեկը, ով իրա արածի 10 տոկոսը գոնե անի, ուրեմն Լևոնի դեմ սաղ տուֆտա են: Մենակ ասելով չի, պետքա փաստերին նայել, ինքը կարացավ հասներ հեղափոխության եզրին գոնե, երբ արդեն ժողովրդի մեծ մասը համոզված էր, որ հաղթել ա, հա, առաջ չկարացավ գնար, բայց էդքան կարացավ աներ, թող ուրիշ մեկը կարանա էդքանը անի, որ հաեմատենք, քանի չի արել, ոչ մեկ էդքան չկա, որ գոնե համեմատվի իրա հետ, նույնիսկ հետը համեմատվող չունի:


Կուկի հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ, բայց ես կբաժանեի 2 մասի՝ նախագահության տարիներին ու մինչ անկախացումը ձեռքբերումներն անժխտելի են (արդեն նշել ա), իսկ 2007-ից հետո ինչքան էլ որ համաձայն եմ, որ ուրիշները դրա 10%-նել չեն արել, բայց ինքն էլ որ արե՞լ ա ինչ: Այսինքը փաստացի իրա արածի ու մյուս ապաշնորհների արածի արդյունքները հավասարապես զրոյական են: Ինչքան ուզում ա ծանր շտանգա բարձրացնեսմ բայց եթե վերջի պահին ձեռդ ծալվում ա միավոր չեն հաշվում:

----------

Kuk (28.10.2013), Ներսես_AM (29.10.2013)

----------


## Kuk

Տրիբուն ձյա, էս էլ պետքա ասեմ :Jpit:  2013-ի նախագահականին չնայած Լևոնը չէր մասնակցում, բայց դու քֆրտում էիր իրան, բայց Րաֆֆիի մասով ասում էիր՝ ճիշտ ա անում, սաղ տոչնի ա, նենց ձև ա բռնել, որ ոչ կարում են տոպկեն, ոչ էլ դեմն առնեն, սա նոր տեխնոլոգիա ա կիրառում և այլն: Րաֆֆին կրվավ, այսինքն՝ ոչ էլ կրվավ, էկավ տուֆտեց, կրկես խաղաց գնաց, անցավ, հիմա էլի Լևոնին ես քրֆում: Խի՞ ախպերս :Jpit:  Հիմա վերջին նախագահականի այսպես ասած՝ ընդդիմադիր թեկնածուն Րաֆֆին ա եղել, ով պարտվել ա, նենց որ առնվազն մինչև հաջորդ նախագահական ընտրություններ պետքա որ Րաֆֆիին քրֆելը ակտուալ լինի, այնինչ, բոլորը Լևոնին են մեղադրում պարտված ընդդիմությւոն ունենալու համար: Գիտե՞ս ինչից ա, որտև բոլորն էլ գիտեն, որ եթե էս պահին կա մեկը, ով էնքան քաղաքական գործիչ ա, որ կարա էս երկրում իրավիճակ փոխի, էդ Լևոնն ա, իսկ մնացածը սաղ րաֆֆիներ են, որ գալիս-գնում են:

----------

Chuk (28.10.2013), Norton (28.10.2013), Ձայնալար (28.10.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Կուկի հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ, բայց ես կբաժանեի 2 մասի՝ նախագահության տարիներին ու մինչ անկախացումը ձեռքբերումներն անժխտելի են (արդեն նշել ա), իսկ 2007-ից հետո ինչքան էլ որ համաձայն եմ, որ ուրիշները դրա 10%-նել չեն արել, բայց ինքն էլ որ արե՞լ ա ինչ: Այսինքը փաստացի իրա արածի ու մյուս ապաշնորհների արածի արդյունքները հավասարապես զրոյական են: Ինչքան ուզում ա ծանր շտանգա բարձրացնեսմ բայց եթե վերջի պահին ձեռդ ծալվում ա միավոր չեն հաշվում:


Եթե գնահատելու համար մենակ վերջնարդյունքն ես վերցնում, ճիշտ ես: Բայց քաղաքականությունը, քաղաքական գործիչները, շարժումները  ու տենց բաները մենակ վերջնարդյունքով չի, որ գնահատվում են: Պետք ա հանգամանալից գնահատես, էս շտանգա բարձրացնել-չբարձրացնել չի: Չնայած նույնիսկ շտանգայի դեպքում կարող ա ձեռդ ծալվի, բայց էնքան հզոր բան արած լինես հենց էդ ժամանակ, որ անունդ գնահատեն, ասեն, հա, «չհաղթեց», բայց հալալ ա իրան:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Իմ կարծիքով, չկա տենց բան՝ ո՛չ քաղաքականությունում, ո՛չ ծանրամարտում: Հա, էլի կարամ ասեմ, որ էս մի շտանգիստը նրանից ուժեղ էր, բայց որպես մարզիկ երկուսն էլ լուզեր են՝ Տրիբուներեն ասած:

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկի հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ, բայց ես կբաժանեի 2 մասի՝ նախագահության տարիներին ու մինչ անկախացումը ձեռքբերումներն անժխտելի են (արդեն նշել ա), իսկ 2007-ից հետո ինչքան էլ որ համաձայն եմ, որ ուրիշները դրա 10%-նել չեն արել, բայց ինքն էլ որ արե՞լ ա ինչ: Այսինքը փաստացի իրա արածի ու մյուս ապաշնորհների արածի արդյունքները հավասարապես զրոյական են: Ինչքան ուզում ա ծանր շտանգա բարձրացնեսմ բայց եթե վերջի պահին ձեռդ ծալվում ա միավոր չեն հաշվում:


Ճիշտ ես, ես էլ եմ համաձայն, դրա համար իրան համարում եմ 2008-ի մասով պարտված գործիչ: Ուղղակի խոսքը եթե գնում ա նրա մասին՝ ինքը քաղաքական գործիչ ա, թե ուղղակի խելոք մարդ ա, կամ ուժեղ թե թույլ քաղաքական գործիչ ա, էդ դեպքում ինքը կարգին ուժեղ քաղաքական գործիչ ա: 
Մեծ հաշվով, էլի եմ ասում՝ ինքը պարտված ա 2008-ին, բայց եթե խորանանք, բոլորս էլ լավ գիտենք, որ էսօր ինչ ունենք՝ ահագին պայքարող մարդիկ, ոչ պակաս քաղաքականացված հասարակություն, դրա մեջ իրա ներդրումը շատ մեծ ա, 2008-ից մնացած ժառանգություն ա (Րաֆֆիի ժառանգության հետ խչառնել :LOL: ), կարելի ա ասել:

----------


## Chuk

> Իմ կարծիքով, չկա տենց բան՝ ո՛չ քաղաքականությունում, ո՛չ ծանրամարտում: Հա, էլի կարամ ասեմ, որ էս մի շտանգիստը նրանից ուժեղ էր, բայց որպես մարզիկ երկուսն էլ լուզեր են՝ Տրիբուներեն ասած:


Բացարձակ սխալ մոտեցում ա, Բագ, համոզված եմ: Էդ տարբերակով սաղս ենք լուզեր: Ձախողումը չի կարելի համարել լուզերություն: Կարաս էդ փուլում պարտություն արձանագրես, բայց դա լուզերություն համարելը կոպտագույն սխալ ա: Ընդհանրապես եթե մարտի ես դուրս գալիս, կարող ա պարտվես էլ, կարող են բազում պարտություններ լինեն: Լուզերությունը կարող ա երևա դրանից հետո շատ-շատ մեջքդ շտկել կարողանալու կարողությունդ գնահատելով:

Լևոնի դեպքում ինքը էդ մարտից հետո, որտեղ ուժային հարվածով կտրեցին ամեն ինչ, կարողացավ 3 տարի շարժումը շատ ակտիվ պահել, դրանից հետո էլ կուռ թիմ հավաքել ու դարձնել կայացած ուժ, որն էսօր ինչ որ բանի ունակ ա ու դեռ իրան ցույց ա տալու: Սենց բան անողին իրավունք չունես ուղղակի լուզեր անվանելու:

----------


## Kuk

Քանի խոսքը համեմատությունների հարթության մեջ ա, չմոռանանք նաև, թե ինչ էական տարբերություն կա 2008-ի ու հիմիկվա մեջ: էն ժամանակ հիմիկվա պես համարյա բոլորի ձեռը նորմալ վիդեո նկարող հեռախոս չկար, որ իշխանությունների արած ղալաթները նկարեին տեղում դնեին յութուբ, կամ գոնե նկարելով զսպեին ծեծուջարդը: Էն ժամանակ հիմիկվա պես չէր, որ համարյա բոլորը ինտերնետ ունեն հերիք չի տանը, պլյուս դրան իրանց հեռախոսների վրա, որ ամեն պահի կարդում են, տեղեկացված են ամեն պահի ամեն տեղ կատարվող իրադարձություններից: Մինչև օրը ֆռում էր, թերթերը տպվում էին, մարդիկ կարդում իմանում էին, որ ընդդիմադիրներին էսինչ տեղը ջարդում են մենթերը, արդեն օրը ֆռացել, ամեն ինչ վերջացել էր: 2007-ի առաջին միտինգն իրազեկողներին որ ծեծեցին շրջանայինի մոտերը օրը ցերեկով էդ մարդաշատ վայրում, քանի՞ հատ վիդեո կա, ընդամենը մի հատ, էն էլ ինչ որ մեկը տնից ա նկարել՝ պատուհանից: 
Էդ ամեն ինչը կազմակերպելու, տեղեկացնելու լուրջ դժվարություններ կար, բայց նույնիսկ էդ պայմաններում արվեց էդ ամեն ինչը նենց, որ արդեն 6 տարի ա ոչ ոք չի կարում դրան մի թեթև նմանվող մի բան անի գոնե: Այ էս ամեն ինչը եթե հաշվի ենք առնում, պարզ ա դառնում, որ դա չի կարա տուֆտա քաղաքական գործչի ձեռի գործ լինի: Պարզից էլ պարզ ա, որ լուրջ քաղաքական գործչի ձեռ ա խառը էս ամեն ինչին: Ու դա շատ լավ գիտեր իրա մոտ աշխատած Քոչարյանը, դրա համար էլ հենց սկզբից էլ տենց հիստերիկ ռեակցիա տվեց Լևոնի՝ քաղաքական դաշտ դուրս գալու փաստին:

----------

Chuk (28.10.2013), Աթեիստ (29.10.2013)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Արտ ջան, թող էդ կուռ ուժը իրան ցույց տա, ես էլ մեծ հաճույքով կընդունեմ, որ սխալվել եմ, բայց ես էս պահին պոտենցյալ չեմ տեսնում իրան ցույց տալու էն 2008-ի կուռից էլ ու-ն ա մնացել: Արտ, լուզեր նշանակում ա պարտված, կամ պարտվող: Հիմա թող հաղթեր ասեինք հաղթող: Հա, սաղս էլ ինչ-որ տեղ լուզեր են: Ինքը որպես քաղ գործիչ ա լուզեր, մենք որպես երկրի քաղաքացիներ:

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ ջան, թող էդ կուռ ուժը իրան ցույց տա, ես էլ մեծ հաճույքով կընդունեմ, որ սխալվել եմ, բայց ես էս պահին պոտենցյալ չեմ տեսնում իրան ցույց տալու էն 2008-ի կուռից էլ ու-ն ա մնացել: Արտ, լուզեր նշանակում ա պարտված, կամ պարտվող: Հիմա թող հաղթեր ասեինք հաղթող: Հա, սաղս էլ ինչ-որ տեղ լուզեր են: Ինքը որպես քաղ գործիչ ա լուզեր, մենք որպես երկրի քաղաքացիներ:


Չէ, Բագ ջան, լուզեր բառը նրբերանգ ունի: Նույնիսկ պարտվածն ու պարտվողն են տարբեր բաներ:

Հիմա ոչ Լևոնից օրինակ. մենք, ես ու դու, քչից շատից մասնակցել ենք Բարևի շարժմանը, հստակ իմանալով, որ պարտվելու ենք էդ մարտում: Գոնե ես դրանում վստահ էի: Ի՞նչ, մենք լուզեր ենք: Բացարձակ: Պայքարելը արդեն իսկ նշանակում ա, որ դու լուզեր չես:

----------

Աթեիստ (29.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իմ կարծիքով, չկա տենց բան՝ ո՛չ քաղաքականությունում, ո՛չ ծանրամարտում: Հա, էլի կարամ ասեմ, որ էս մի շտանգիստը նրանից ուժեղ էր, բայց որպես մարզիկ երկուսն էլ լուզեր են՝ Տրիբուներեն ասած:


հայերեն ասած քաղաքականությունը շատանգ ա չի…

----------


## Գալաթեա

Լուզեր բառը ոճաբանորեն սխալ ա էս կոնտեքստում կիրառելը:
Լուզերը մի կամ երկու անգամ պարտվողը չի, լուզերն անհաջողակ, անտաղանդ, դեբիլ անճարակ մարդն ա:
Նույնիսկ Տրիբոււն ձյան, համոզված եմ, որ պապիին այդպիսին չի համարում:

----------

Chuk (29.10.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լուզեռ չէ, Տրիբուն ձյա, համաձայն չեմ:Թեև իրա սխալներից մենք շատ-շատ ենք տուժել:
> Ինձ թվում ա մեր երկրի քաղաքական իրադրությունը դիտարկելուց մենք միշտ պետք ա հաշվի առնենք, որ պայքարը գնում ա ոչ թե կլասիկ իմաստով պետական ապարատի դեմ, այլ մի կուշկա թալանչի, ուռող-ծակվող, մարդակեր, սրբություն չունեցող շոգեքարշի զավակների դեմ, ովքեր իմաստության ու սեղանատամներով իրանց աթոռներից կառչած ոչ մի բանի առաջ կանգ չեն առնի, որ ամենախելացի ծրագիրն անգամ իրանց դեմ չաշխատի: Ու շատ երկար ժամանակ կապ չի ունենա՝ ինչ կարգի խելացի մարդիկ են դա կազմակերպելու:


Չէ, լուզեռ ... ու հարցը մենակ վերջին 5-6 տարիներին չի վերաբերվում: Մենակ լուզեռը կարար նախագահ լինելով իրան շրջապատեր մարդկանցով, որոնք իրան պիտի ստիպեին մի անգամ էլ դառնալ նախագահ, ու հետո հանեին նախագահությունից:

----------


## Mephistopheles

ոբշըմ Դրիփուն ախպար… փարև…

----------

Chuk (29.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չէ, լուզեռ ... ու հարցը մենակ վերջին 5-6 տարիներին չի վերաբերվում: Մենակ լուզեռը կարար նախագահ լինելով իրան շրջապատեր մարդկանցով, որոնք իրան պիտի ստիպեին մի անգամ էլ դառնալ նախագահ, ու հետո հանեին նախագահությունից:


ապեր, մածերյալ չկա, հասկանում ե՞ս… մա-ծեր-յալ… նայի 2008-ից քանի հոգի ինչ մետամորֆոզիսի են ենթարկվել…

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժող եկեք մի բանում համաձայնվենք, հա՞… երկիրը ժողովրդով են սարքում, կոլեկտիվ… էսի մի մարդու գործ չի… եթե էսքան մասով համաձայն եք, ինձ մի հատ վարկանիշ տվեք…

----------

Chuk (29.10.2013), Աթեիստ (29.10.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Չէ, լուզեռ ... ու հարցը մենակ վերջին 5-6 տարիներին չի վերաբերվում: Մենակ լուզեռը կարար նախագահ լինելով իրան շրջապատեր մարդկանցով, որոնք իրան պիտի ստիպեին մի անգամ էլ դառնալ նախագահ, ու հետո հանեին նախագահությունից:


Չէ Տրիբուն ձյա: Էն ժամանակվա համար էլ՝ չէ:
Ինքն իրան էդ մարդկանցով էր շրջապատում, որտև քո ասած՝ անտաղանդ ազգ ենք, ավելի լավը չկար: 
Ո՞ւմ մեղքն ա որ չկար: Էդ ուրիշ հարց ա: 
Պոստ-սովետական երկրում, երբ դեռ ռայկոմի քարտուղարների ու չեկի խանութների դիրեկտըրների շորշոփը չէր անցել, ի՞նչ պայծառ կադր ընտրեր, որ հետո իր տակը չէին փորելու: Ո՞րտեղից:
Իր հետ պայքարած, ամբիոնի վրայից իր հետ հավասար գոռգռացող մարդիկ էին: Իրանց ճամփեր՝ ո՞ւմ իրա կողքը կանգնացներ:

----------

Chuk (29.10.2013), Mephistopheles (29.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

ոչ ոք ինձ վարկանիշ չի տալիս, նշանակում ա համաձայն չեք հետը՞ս… երկիրը ժողովրդով չեն սարքու՞մ… Չուկ ես ասեցի վարկանիշ դու մենակ շնորհակալություն ես տալիս…

----------


## Chuk

> ոչ ոք ինձ վարկանիշ չի տալիս, նշանակում ա համաձայն չեք հետը՞ս… երկիրը ժողովրդով չեն սարքու՞մ… Չուկ ես ասեցի վարկանիշ դու մենակ շնորհակալություն ես տալիս…


Ես համաձայն եմ, որ երկիրը ժողովրդվով են սարքում, բայց էդ ընթացքում կոռուպցիան բացառել ա պետք, նենց որ վարկանիշ չհուսաս:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես համաձայն եմ, որ երկիրը ժողովրդվով են սարքում, բայց էդ ընթացքում կոռուպցիան բացառել ա պետք, նենց որ վարկանիշ չհուսաս:


այ սենց ես անում… տավարիշ կամանդիր, ժողովրդով որ սարքես կոռուպցիան մինիմումի կհասնի արդեն… ժողովրդի ակտիվությունն ու մասնակցությունն ա որ կարա կոռուպցիան քչացնի…

վարկանիշս տուր… 

արա, բայց դուք ի՜նչ մարդ եք, մինչև չասեմ չեք տա… հլա նայեք 9000-ից ավել գրառում ունեմ բայց հլա 3 հատ աստղ…

----------

Sagittarius (29.10.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ժողովրդին մեղադրելը սխալ ա: Մեր հիմիկվա ժողովուրդից ավելի ապատիկ ու պոֆիգիստ մասսա ես վաղուց չեմ տեսել: Մառշուտկեքի համար գոռգռացողները մի կողմ՝ (ի դեպ, ես էլ էի իրանց հետ գոռգռում, ինձ մենակ առիթ տաս), մնացածին խորը ապատիա ա պատել, ու դա արվել ա շատ սիստեմատիկ ու լավ մտածված կերպով: Մարդկանց մեջքը բառիս բուն իմաստով կոտրել են: 
Էլի եմ ասել, էս երկրում պետք ա հեղափոխություն սկսեր էն օրը, երբ Վահե Ավետյանին ծեծելով սպանեցին ամբողջ ազգի աչքի առաջ: Ինչ եղա՞վ: Ոչ մի զրթիկ էլ չեղավ: Մարդկանց մեջ թասիբ ու ըմբոստություն չառաջացրեց անգամ էն՝ որ իրանց հայրենակցին, ախպորը, կոլեգային շան պես սատկացրին: Ինչի՞: Որտև հասցրել են, կաթիլ առ կաթիլ հասցրել են նրան, որ սեփական մաշկից թանկը չկա: Օրվա հացից ավելի կարևոր խնդիր չկա: Հացն էլ որ վաղը զարթնենք տեսնենք՝ հատը 5000 դրամ ա դառել՝ էլի չենք բողոքի է... կվազենք խանութ, 10 հատ կառնենք, որ յոլա գնանք մինչև "կերևա ինչ կլինի": "Կերևա", ոչ թե "մենք ցույց կտանք":
Մենք սենց չենք եղել, դարձրել են... հա, մեջներս գուցե եղել ա, բայց էս լուսավոր դարում դա պետք ա վերանար, ոչ թե սենց խայտառակ արմատներ գցեր:

----------


## Chuk

> Ժողովրդին մեղադրելը սխալ ա: Մեր հիմիկվա ժողովուրդից ավելի ապատիկ ու պոֆիգիստ մասսա ես վաղուց չեմ տեսել: Մառշուտկեքի համար գոռգռացողները մի կողմ՝ (ի դեպ, ես էլ էի իրանց հետ գոռգռում, ինձ մենակ առիթ տաս), մնացածին խորը ապատիա ա պատել, ու դա արվել ա շատ սիստեմատիկ ու լավ մտածված կերպով: Մարդկանց մեջքը բառիս բուն իմաստով կոտրել են: 
> Էլի եմ ասել, էս երկրում պետք ա հեղափոխություն սկսեր էն օրը, երբ Վահե Ավետյանին ծեծելով սպանեցին ամբողջ ազգի աչքի առաջ: Ինչ եղա՞վ: Ոչ մի զրթիկ էլ չեղավ: Մարդկանց մեջ թասիբ ու ըմբոստություն չառաջացրեց անգամ էն՝ որ իրանց հայրենակցին, ախպորը, կոլեգային շան պես սատկացրին: Ինչի՞: Որտև հասցրել են, կաթիլ առ կաթիլ հասցրել են նրան, որ սեփական մաշկից թանկը չկա: Օրվա հացից ավելի կարևոր խնդիր չկա: Հացն էլ որ վաղը զարթնենք տեսնենք՝ հատը 5000 դրամ ա դառել՝ էլի չենք բողոքի է... կվազենք խանութ, 10 հատ կառնենք, որ յոլա գնանք մինչև "կերևա ինչ կլինի": "Կերևա", ոչ թե "մենք ցույց կտանք":
> Մենք սենց չենք եղել, դարձրել են... հա, մեջներս գուցե եղել ա, բայց էս լուսավոր դարում դա պետք ա վերանար, ոչ թե սենց խայտառակ արմատներ գցեր:


Լիլ, ախր ժողովրդին չենք մեղադրում: Ասում ենք, որ ժողովրդից ա կախված: Գոնե իմ համար մեղադրելն ու կապը տեսնելը իրարից տարբեր բաներ են:

Ինչ վերաբերում ա բերածդ օրինակին, եթե տենց ա, ես էլ ասում եմ, որ հեղափոխություն պետք ա անեինք ոչ թե Վահե Ավետյանին սպանելու օրը, այլ Պողոս Պողոսյանին սպանելու օրը (ուրիշ դեպքեր էլ կարելի ա նույն ձևի ասել): Բայց Պողոսից հետո էլ կար լայն տարածված կարծիք, որ ժողովուրդը խոր ապատիայի մեջ ա ու ելք չկա:

Բայց մեկ էլ ասենք 2007-2008-ին հայտնվում ա Լևոնը ու տենց շարժում ա ստեղծվում, որը հա, արդյունքի չհասավ, բայց էնքան մոտ էր, որ իշխանությունը գնաց 10 զոհ, հարյուրից ավելի քաղբանտարկյալ, լիքը քաղհալածյալ, տնտեսական հալածյալ, ու նման ուրիշ բաներ ունենալու ճանապարհով:

Էս ժողովուրդն ունակ ա, մենակ թե կիսատ չթողնի սկսածը, մենակ թե շուտ չհուսահատվի, մենակ թե ամեն ինչը մի հոգով չպայմանավորի (թեկուզ էդ մի հոգին Լևոնի պես մարդ լինի):

----------

Աթեիստ (29.10.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Լիլ, ախր ժողովրդին չենք մեղադրում: Ասում ենք, որ ժողովրդից ա կախված: Գոնե իմ համար մեղադրելն ու կապը տեսնելը իրարից տարբեր բաներ են:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում ա բերածդ օրինակին, եթե տենց ա, ես էլ ասում եմ, որ հեղափոխություն պետք ա անեինք ոչ թե Վահե Ավետյանին սպանելու օրը, այլ Պողոս Պողոսյանին սպանելու օրը (ուրիշ դեպքեր էլ կարելի ա նույն ձևի ասել): Բայց Պողոսից հետո էլ կար լայն տարածված կարծիք, որ ժողովուրդը խոր ապատիայի մեջ ա ու ելք չկա:
> 
> Բայց մեկ էլ ասենք 2007-2008-ին հայտնվում ա Լևոնը ու տենց շարժում ա ստեղծվում, որը հա, արդյունքի չհասավ, բայց էնքան մոտ էր, որ իշխանությունը գնաց 10 զոհ, հարյուրից ավելի քաղբանտարկյալ, լիքը քաղհալածյալ, տնտեսական հալածյալ, ու նման ուրիշ բաներ ունենալու ճանապարհով:
> 
> Էս ժողովուրդն ունակ ա, մենակ թե կիսատ չթողնի սկսածը, մենակ թե շուտ չհուսահատվի, մենակ թե ամեն ինչը մի հոգով չպայմանավորի (թեկուզ էդ մի հոգին Լևոնի պես մարդ լինի):


Արտ, բայց եթե պայքարը սկսել ա լիդերով, ինքաբուխ, խորը դեմոկրատական, ինքնակառավարվող տարր չի, ոնց որ օրինակ՝ Occupy-ն էր, ինչի՞ պետք ա լիդերի հետ քաշվելուց հետո թափը նույնը մնա: Ո՞նց կարա լիդեր(ներ)ով սկսած պայքարը կեսից վերաիմաստավորվի, հատկապես եթե սկզբում խոսք անգամ դրա մասին չէր եղել: 
Մարդը մինչև վերջ գալիս էր հետներս, իր ասելով:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Բայց մեկ էլ ասենք 2007-2008-ին հայտնվում ա Լևոնը ու տենց շարժում ա ստեղծվում, որը հա, արդյունքի չհասավ, բայց էնքան մոտ էր, որ իշխանությունը գնաց 10 զոհ, հարյուրից ավելի քաղբանտարկյալ, լիքը քաղհալածյալ, տնտեսական հալածյալ, ու նման ուրիշ բաներ ունենալու ճանապարհով:
> Էս ժողովուրդն ունակ ա, մենակ թե կիսատ չթողնի սկսածը, մենակ թե շուտ չհուսահատվի, մենակ թե ամեն ինչը մի հոգով չպայմանավորի (թեկուզ էդ մի հոգին Լևոնի պես մարդ լինի):


Էս մի անկումից հետո էլ չենք կանգնի, արխային:

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, բայց եթե պայքարը սկսել ա լիդերով, ինքաբուխ, խորը դեմոկրատական, ինքնակառավարվող տարր չի, ոնց որ օրինակ՝ Occupy-ն էր, ինչի՞ պետք ա լիդերի հետ քաշվելուց հետո թափը նույնը մնա: Ո՞նց կարա լիդեր(ներ)ով սկսած պայքարը կեսից վերաիմաստավորվի, հատկապես եթե սկզբում խոսք անգամ դրա մասին չէր եղել: 
> Մարդը մինչև վերջ գալիս էր հետներս, իր ասելով:


Ես չասեցի վերաիմաստավորի, ասեցի չնահանջի, չհուսահատվի, ու ամեն ինչը մի հոգով չպայմանավորի:
Լիլ, նայի, նույն շարժման մեջից լիքը մարդիկ իրականում ինքնաբխվում էին: Թեկուզ մեր Հատուկ Գունդը, որը ինքնակազմավորվեց, ակցիաներ էր անում, մարդկանց էր ոգևորում: Նենց որ ինքնաբխում հնարավոր էր:
Երկրորդ, ասածս հիմնականում նշանակում էր էն, որ եթե էս պահին ինչ-որ մի բանը չի գոհացնում, ասենք մարդկանց քանակը, չասես «էս Լևոնը չկարացավ մինչև վերջ պահի» շուռ գաս գնաս տուն: Տենցները լիքն էին ու հենց տենցներով էր, որ պայքարը մարում էր, փոխանակ մինչև վերջ կանգնելուն ու իրենց կողմից էլ փորձելուն մարդկանց ավելացնել:

Լիլ, կասեք չկարողացավ համոզել, որ մարդիկ ավելանան ու երկար դիմանան: Հա, կա տենց բան: Բայց էդ մենակ իրանով պայմանավորելը սխալ ա: Ի վերջո մենք մեզ համար պետք ա անեինք:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Լիլ, ախր ժողովրդին չենք մեղադրում: Ասում ենք, որ ժողովրդից ա կախված: Գոնե իմ համար մեղադրելն ու կապը տեսնելը իրարից տարբեր բաներ են:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում ա բերածդ օրինակին, եթե տենց ա, ես էլ ասում եմ, որ հեղափոխություն պետք ա անեինք ոչ թե Վահե Ավետյանին սպանելու օրը, այլ Պողոս Պողոսյանին սպանելու օրը (ուրիշ դեպքեր էլ կարելի ա նույն ձևի ասել): Բայց Պողոսից հետո էլ կար լայն տարածված կարծիք, որ ժողովուրդը խոր ապատիայի մեջ ա ու ելք չկա:
> 
> Բայց մեկ էլ ասենք 2007-2008-ին հայտնվում ա Լևոնը ու տենց շարժում ա ստեղծվում, որը հա, արդյունքի չհասավ, բայց էնքան մոտ էր, որ իշխանությունը գնաց 10 զոհ, հարյուրից ավելի քաղբանտարկյալ, լիքը քաղհալածյալ, տնտեսական հալածյալ, ու նման ուրիշ բաներ ունենալու ճանապարհով:
> 
> Էս ժողովուրդն ունակ ա, մենակ թե կիսատ չթողնի սկսածը, մենակ թե շուտ չհուսահատվի, մենակ թե ամեն ինչը մի հոգով չպայմանավորի (թեկուզ էդ մի հոգին Լևոնի պես մարդ լինի):


դու չես մեղադրում, ես մեղադրում եմ… 

բա ու՞մ մեղադրեմ… ու՞մ փեշերից գնամ կախվեմ… եվրոպացիքի՞, ռուսների՞, ամերիկացիների՞ թե Սերժի… սերժը մի հատ մարդ ա իրա թայֆով… ո՞նց կարա մի հատ թայֆա սաղ ժողովրդին սենց կոտրի… ասենք հիմա Սերժն ա, բա առա՞ջ… էս 1000 տարի ա յա սերժն ա յա ռոբն ա յա էլ Լևոնը՞… բա մե՞նք…

----------


## Kuk

Ժող, նորմալ ա, որ մարտի մեկի նման դեպքից հետո ամեն ինչ առաջվա պես չի կարա լինի: Եթե մարդիկ տեսնում են, որ իրանց հետ կանգնած, ոչ մի օրենք չխախտած, ոչ մեկի նկատմամբ ագրեսիա նույնիսկ չդրսևորած քաղաքացուն գնդակահարում են սաղի աչքի առաջ, ինքը կգնա տուն ու էլի դուրս չի գա: 100 հազարից հազարը էլի դուրս կգա, 2 հազարը, 5 հազարը, 20 հազարը, բայց էլի նույն 100 հազարը դուրս չի գա գոնե մյուս օրը կամ մի ամիս հետո, դրա համար տարիներ են պետք, որը կարար լիներ 2013-ը, երբ համ իրադարձություն կար, համ բավարար չափով ժամանակ էր անցել, որ մարդկանց կամ վախը պակասած լիներ, կամ էլ վիճակն էնքան վատացած լիներ, էնքան անարդարություն տեսած լինեին, որ նորից դուրս գային, պլյուս դրան ինչ որ չափով սերունդ փոխված լիներ, չնչին, բայց էական: 15 տարեկաններ, որոնք տեղեկացված են, քաղաքականացված են, դառել են 20 տարեկան էդ հինգ տարվա մեջ ու արդեն դուրս են գալիս փողոց: Բայց էս անգամ էլ լիդեր չկար: 
Բայց մարտի մեկից հետո շատ դժվար էր նորից նույն թափը հավաքել, մարդու աչքը չի կարա չվախենա, երբ իրա դեմը ցրում են կողքինի ուղեղը: Նույնիսկ էդ պահին կարա չվախենա, շոկի մեջ լինի, ընդհակառակը՝ վրա գնա, հարձակվի, հատկապես զանգվածային իրադարձության դեպքում մասսայական փսիխոզ կլինի, բայց հաջորդ օրը ամենայն հավանականությամբ վախենալու ա նույն դերում հայտնվելուց:
Նենց որ, փորձը ցույց տվեց, որ շարժումը մարեց ոչ թե 2009-ին 10 կամ 11-ին, այլ հենց 2008-ի մարտի մեկին գնդակահարելով ոչնչացրին:

----------

Աթեիստ (29.10.2013), Գալաթեա (29.10.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ես չասեցի վերաիմաստավորի, ասեցի չնահանջի, չհուսահատվի, ու ամեն ինչը մի հոգով չպայմանավորի:
> Լիլ, նայի, նույն շարժման մեջից լիքը մարդիկ իրականում ինքնաբխվում էին: Թեկուզ մեր Հատուկ Գունդը, որը ինքնակազմավորվեց, ակցիաներ էր անում, մարդկանց էր ոգևորում: Նենց որ ինքնաբխում հնարավոր էր:
> Երկրորդ, ասածս հիմնականում նշանակում էր էն, որ եթե էս պահին ինչ-որ մի բանը չի գոհացնում, ասենք մարդկանց քանակը, չասես «էս Լևոնը չկարացավ մինչև վերջ պահի» շուռ գաս գնաս տուն: Տենցները լիքն էին ու հենց տենցներով էր, որ պայքարը մարում էր, փոխանակ մինչև վերջ կանգնելուն ու իրենց կողմից էլ փորձելուն մարդկանց ավելացնել:
> 
> Լիլ, կասեք չկարողացավ համոզել, որ մարդիկ ավելանան ու երկար դիմանան: Հա, կա տենց բան: Բայց էդ մենակ իրանով պայմանավորելը սխալ ա: Ի վերջո մենք մեզ համար պետք ա անեինք:


Արտ, էն առաջին օրերին, որ դու դեռ բանակում էիր, երբ որ հրապարակում ասեղ գցելու տեղ չկար, մարդիկ իրար շալակ էին բարձրանում, բայց մեկ ա ոչ մեկ մյուսից չէր նեղանում, Լևոնի ու իր թիմի մտքով մի անգամ չանցավ ասի՝ "Ժող, քիչ ենք, ավելի շատ մարդ պետք ա գա, ավելի մեծ պետք ա լինի ալիքը, էս ընդամենը սկիզբն ա, սրանով մի խաբվեք" ու քանի ոգևորությունը չէր սառել՝ մոբիլիզացվեին ու մի լուրջ բան անեին: Շրջադարձային, չգիտեմ, իրանք են քաղաքական գործիչ, իրանք էին իշխանություն ուզում, ինձ մեկ ա՝ ինչ կանեին:
Բայց չէ, իրանք էդ պահի փառքով տարված, շատ հանգիստ, մտքներով անգամ չէին անցկացնում, որ դա միշտ չի տենց լինելու: Շատ էին արբած թվացյալ հաղթանակով: Մի քանի քայլ առաջ չէին մտածում: Արտ, դաժե մարտի մեկը չկարեցան կանխագուշակեն: Հա, եղունգ չէին նայելու, բան չունեմ ասելու, բայց էդ կարգի բանից անտեղյա՞կ...
Հետո, երբ մարդիկ անգամ մարտի մեկից հետո իրանց հավաքեցին ու էլի սկսեցին գնալ հանրահավաքներին ՝արդեն սկսեց "մեր վրա գցելու" գործելակերպը: "Քիչ եք ժողովուրդ, էսքանով բան չի ստացվի, մարդ բերեք հետներդ, էսքանով ի՞նչ պիտի անենք"...

Է էն ժամանակ շատ էին, անեիք...

Սխալ ե՞մ ասում, Արտ:

----------


## Chuk

> Բայց մարտի մեկից հետո շատ դժվար էր նորից նույն թափը հավաքել, մարդու աչքը չի կարա չվախենա, երբ իրա դեմը ցրում են կողքինի ուղեղը: Նույնիսկ էդ պահին կարա չվախենա, շոկի մեջ լինի, ընդհակառակը՝ վրա գնա, հարձակվի, հատկապես զանգվածային իրադարձության դեպքում մասսայական փսիխոզ կլինի, բայց հաջորդ օրը ամենայն հավանականությամբ վախենալու ա նույն դերում հայտնվելուց:
> Նենց որ, փորձը ցույց տվեց, որ շարժումը մարեց ոչ թե 2009-ին 10 կամ 11-ին, այլ հենց 2008-ի մարտի մեկին գնդակահարելով ոչնչացրին:


Արթ ջան, բայց արի խոստովանի, որ նույնիսկ էդ մարտի 1-ից հետո արվեց աննախադեպ մի բան. մեծ քանակով մարդիկ մնացին ոտի վրա, կառույցը անմիջապես չփշրվեց (ինչը սպասում էին), սկսեց պատառիկները հավաքելով վերակազմավորվել: Հա, իհարկե չհասավ նրան, ինչ կար մինչև մարտի 1-ը, բայց ահագին բան հնարավոր եղավ փրկել, ստեղծել, կազմավորել, ինչն ուղղակի անհավանական էր թվում բոլորին:

----------

Kuk (29.10.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, էն առաջին օրերին, որ դու դեռ բանակում էիր, երբ որ հրապարակում ասեղ գցելու տեղ չկար, մարդիկ իրար շալակ էին բարձրանում, բայց մեկ ա ոչ մեկ մյուսից չէր նեղանում, Լևոնի ու իր թիմի մտքով մի անգամ չանցավ ասի՝ "Ժող, քիչ ենք, ավելի շատ մարդ պետք ա գա, ավելի մեծ պետք ա լինի ալիքը, էս ընդամենը սկիզբն ա, սրանով մի խաբվեք" ու քանի ոգևորությունը չէր սառել՝ մոբիլիզացվեին ու մի լուրջ բան անեին: Շրջադարձային, չգիտեմ, իրանք են քաղաքական գործիչ, իրանք էին իշխանություն ուզում, ինձ մեկ ա՝ ինչ կանեին:
> Բայց չէ, իրանք էդ պահի փառքով տարված, շատ հանգիստ, մտքներով անգամ չէին անցկացնում, որ դա միշտ չի տենց լինելու: Շատ էին արբած թվացյալ հաղթանակով: Մի քանի քայլ առաջ չէին մտածում: Արտ, դաժե մարտի մեկը չկարեցան կանխագուշակեն: Հա, եղունգ չէին նայելու, բան չունեմ ասելու, բայց էդ կարգի բանից անտեղյա՞կ...
> Հետո, երբ մարդիկ անգամ մարտի մեկից հետո իրանց հավաքեցին ու էլի սկսեցին գնալ հանրահավաքներին ՝արդեն սկսեց "մեր վրա գցելու" գործելակերպը: "Քիչ եք ժողովուրդ, էսքանով բան չի ստացվի, մարդ բերեք հետներդ, էսքանով ի՞նչ պիտի անենք"...
> 
> Է էն ժամանակ շատ էին, անեիք...
> 
> Սխալ ե՞մ ասում, Արտ:


Հա, սխալ ես ասում Լիլ:

Սկսած նրանից, որ մարտի 1-ը ինչքան էլ ցավալի ա, սպասելի տարբերակներից մեկն էր, որն ամեն ինչ արեցին որ կանխեն, ու չկարողացան: Ուղղակի կային նաև այլ տարբերակներ: Քաղաքականությունում հստակ հաշվարկներ երբեք չի կարելի: Իսկ իմանալով, որ նման բան հնարավոր ա, մեկ ա պետք ա անես, որտև չանելու դեպքում դատապարտված ես: Սա չի նշանակում ժողովրդին տանել հոշոտման (սա հատուկ եմ գրում, որտև գիտեմ ոչ դու, բայց թեմայի ընթերցողներից մի քանիսը կուզեն նման մեղադրանք հնչեցնել):

Ինչ վերաբերում ա, որ սկզբում իրարից նեղացողներ չկան, իհարկե չէին լինի: Բա գնում էինք հաղթանակի: Նեղանալը լինելու էր մեկ հաղթելու դեպքում, մեկ էլ «պարտվելու»: Եղավ երկրորդը: ՈՒ խժդժությունները սկսվեցին: Շատերը չդիմացան:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Հա, սխալ ես ասում Լիլ:
> 
> Սկսած նրանից, որ մարտի 1-ը ինչքան էլ ցավալի ա, սպասելի տարբերակներից մեկն էր, որն ամեն ինչ արեցին որ կանխեն, ու չկարողացան: Ուղղակի կային նաև այլ տարբերակներ: Քաղաքականությունում հստակ հաշվարկներ երբեք չի կարելի: Իսկ իմանալով, որ նման բան հնարավոր ա, մեկ ա պետք ա անես, որտև չանելու դեպքում դատապարտված ես: Սա չի նշանակում ժողովրդին տանել հոշոտման (սա հատուկ եմ գրում, որտև գիտեմ ոչ դու, բայց թեմայի ընթերցողներից մի քանիսը կուզեն նման մեղադրանք հնչեցնել):
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում ա, որ սկզբում իրարից նեղացողներ չկան, իհարկե չէին լինի: Բա գնում էինք հաղթանակի: Նեղանալը լինելու էր մեկ հաղթելու դեպքում, մեկ էլ «պարտվելու»: Եղավ երկրորդը: ՈՒ խժդժությունները սկսվեցին: Շատերը չդիմացան:


Արտ ջան, բայց հասկանում ես չէ՞ 10 հոգի *անիմաստ*  տված զոհը ինչ կարգի սարսափելի բան ա: Տասը մարդու կյանք, մեզ պես երազանքներ ու նպատակներ ունեցող մարդիկ, որ, փաստորեն, հավայի մեռան: Աննպատակ, Արտ:
Թող 1000-ը մեռնեին Արտ, ես էլ իրանց մեջ, բայց մի բանի հասնեինք:

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ ջան, բայց հասկանում ես չէ՞ 10 հոգի *անիմաստ*  տված զոհը ինչ կարգի սարսափելի բան ա: Տասը մարդու կյանք, մեզ պես երազանքներ ու նպատակներ ունեցող մարդիկ, որ, փաստորեն, հավայի մեռան: Աննպատակ, Արտ:
> Թող 1000-ը մեռնեին Արտ, ես էլ իրանց մեջ, բայց մի բանի հասնեինք:


Լիլ, աներևակայելի ջանքեր են գործադրվել, որ հետո մի բանի հասնենք: Ոչ մեկս էլ չէր ուզում էդ զոհերը, բոլորս էլ սգում ենք:
Ու չգիտեմ ում ոնց, բայց իմ համար հաջորդիվ գրելիքս դատարկ խոսք չի. հենց թեկուզ էդ 10 հոգու զոհը ինձ պարտադրում ա ոչ մի վայրկյան հետ չկանգնել ու ելք փնտրել ու հնարավոր բոլոր տարբերակներում պայքարել:
Լևոնին էլ, ի դեպ:


հ.գ. չհասնելու պատճառների մասին էլ եմ արդեն գրել, ՀԱԿ-ի ու Լևոնի արածների էլ:

----------


## Kuk

> Արթ ջան, բայց արի խոստովանի, որ նույնիսկ էդ մարտի 1-ից հետո արվեց աննախադեպ մի բան. մեծ քանակով մարդիկ մնացին ոտի վրա, կառույցը անմիջապես չփշրվեց (ինչը սպասում էին), սկսեց պատառիկները հավաքելով վերակազմավորվել: Հա, իհարկե չհասավ նրան, ինչ կար մինչև մարտի 1-ը, բայց ահագին բան հնարավոր եղավ փրկել, ստեղծել, կազմավորել, ինչն ուղղակի անհավանական էր թվում բոլորին:


Համաձայն եմ Արտ լրիվ, դրա համար, ինչքան էլ 2009-ին, 10-ին կամ 11-ին ասում էի՝ Լևոնը շարժումը տանում դեպի մարում, մսխում ա հեղափոխության պոտենցիալը, հիմա կարծում եմ, որ ինքը շարժումը չի տարել մարման, ինքը շարժումը տանուլ ա տվել մարտի մեկի պատերազմում: Էդ պահին իրադարձություններն ընթացքի մեջ են, մտածում ես՝ ելք կա, հույս կա, բայց հիմա որ հետ ես նայում, հասկանում ես, որ իրականում չկար արդեն էդ պոտենցիալը, որ մի հատ էլ մսխվեր: Ինչքան էլ մտածում էինք՝ էսքան մարդ ոտքի ա դեռ, նախադեպը կա մեծ թափով դուրս գալու, նորից կրիտիկական պահ ստեղծելու, բայց փաստն էն ա, որ կարողացել էին արյուն թափելով էնքան մարդու աչք վախացնել, որը լրիվ կբավականացներ շարժումն այլևս կրիտիկականի չհասցնելուն՝ առնվազն մինչև հաջորդ նախագահական:

----------

Chuk (29.10.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Լիլ, աներևակայելի ջանքեր են գործադրվել, որ հետո մի բանի հասնենք: Ոչ մեկս էլ չէր ուզում էդ զոհերը, բոլորս էլ սգում ենք:
> Ու չգիտեմ ում ոնց, բայց իմ համար հաջորդիվ գրելիքս դատարկ խոսք չի. հենց թեկուզ էդ 10 հոգու զոհը ինձ պարտադրում ա ոչ մի վայրկյան հետ չկանգնել ու ելք փնտրել ու հնարավոր բոլոր տարբերակներում պայքարել:
> Լևոնին էլ, ի դեպ:
> 
> 
> հ.գ. չհասնելու պատճառների մասին էլ եմ արդեն գրել, ՀԱԿ-ի ու Լևոնի արածների էլ:


Ինձ համար էլ դատարկ չի, Արտ, ու դու չես էլ թողնի, որ երբևէ դատարկ դառնա՝ եթե իհարկե չես ուզում իմ ձեռքով գնաս:

----------

Chuk (29.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ժող, նորմալ ա, որ մարտի մեկի նման դեպքից հետո ամեն ինչ առաջվա պես չի կարա լինի: Եթե մարդիկ տեսնում են, որ իրանց հետ կանգնած, ոչ մի օրենք չխախտած, ոչ մեկի նկատմամբ ագրեսիա նույնիսկ չդրսևորած քաղաքացուն գնդակահարում են սաղի աչքի առաջ, ինքը կգնա տուն ու էլի դուրս չի գա: 100 հազարից հազարը էլի դուրս կգա, 2 հազարը, 5 հազարը, 20 հազարը, բայց էլի նույն 100 հազարը դուրս չի գա գոնե մյուս օրը կամ մի ամիս հետո, դրա համար տարիներ են պետք, որը կարար լիներ 2013-ը, երբ համ իրադարձություն կար, համ բավարար չափով ժամանակ էր անցել, որ մարդկանց կամ վախը պակասած լիներ, կամ էլ վիճակն էնքան վատացած լիներ, էնքան անարդարություն տեսած լինեին, որ նորից դուրս գային, պլյուս դրան ինչ որ չափով սերունդ փոխված լիներ, չնչին, բայց էական: 15 տարեկաններ, որոնք տեղեկացված են, քաղաքականացված են, դառել են 20 տարեկան էդ հինգ տարվա մեջ ու արդեն դուրս են գալիս փողոց: Բայց էս անգամ էլ լիդեր չկար: 
> Բայց մարտի մեկից հետո շատ դժվար էր նորից նույն թափը հավաքել, մարդու աչքը չի կարա չվախենա, երբ իրա դեմը ցրում են կողքինի ուղեղը: Նույնիսկ էդ պահին կարա չվախենա, շոկի մեջ լինի, ընդհակառակը՝ վրա գնա, հարձակվի, հատկապես զանգվածային իրադարձության դեպքում մասսայական փսիխոզ կլինի, բայց հաջորդ օրը ամենայն հավանականությամբ վախենալու ա նույն դերում հայտնվելուց:
> Նենց որ, փորձը ցույց տվեց, որ շարժումը մարեց ոչ թե 2009-ին 10 կամ 11-ին, այլ հենց 2008-ի մարտի մեկին գնդակահարելով ոչնչացրին:


Կուկ ջան, կակ ռազ էն օրը ագյլերի մասին մի հատ նորության ֆութեջ էր… Հայաստանի մասին որ գելերը ոչխարն ուտում են… մի հատ մասնագետ կար որ ասում էր ինչքան կրակում սպանում ես, էնքան գազազում են… եթե մենք էլ գելի պես լինենք ու մեր ինտելեկտն էլ օգտագործենք պտի որ լինի… եղել ա ժամանակին… չեղած բան չեմ ասում… 

չեմ ասում խփենք իրար գլուխ ջարդենք, բայց կարելի ա ըմբոստ մնալ…

----------

Kuk (29.10.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Ինձ համար էլ դատարկ չի, Արտ, ու դու չես էլ թողնի, որ երբևէ դատարկ դառնա՝ եթե իհարկե չես ուզում իմ ձեռքով գնաս:


Գիտեմ, Լիլ, իհարկե գիտեմ, որ քո համար էլ դատարկ չի  :Smile:

----------

Գալաթեա (29.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

մեկ էլ մի հատ խնդրանք ունեմ… մի ասեք թող ավելի շատ զոհվեին բայց մինչև վերջ գնային… 

ոչ մի իրան հարգող ազնիվ քաղաքական գործիչ ուրիշի անզեն երեխին չի ուղղարկի մինչև ատամնաերը զինված իրա հայրեկանցի դեմ մեռնելու… 

էդ ձևով երկիրը կարաս քանդես, բայց շինել չես կարող… էտի էն վերքն ա որ շատ երկար ա սպիանում… չկա տենց բան, մոռացեք…

----------

boooooooom (31.10.2013), Աթեիստ (29.10.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իհարկե հավայի հրապարակ կանչելով ու խելոք ելույթներով չի: Բայց քանի դեռ ժողովուրդը էդ խելոք ելույթները ծերից-ծեր անտեսում ա, սենց էլ գնալու ա:


Լավ քաղաքական գործիչը, այսինքն իրական քաղաքական գործիչը, պիտի հաշվի առնի էն իրողությունները որում ինքը գործում, ներառյալ ժողովրդի ընկալունակության մակարդակը:

Ոնց որ ասենք ես ու դու գնանք խոսքի պինգվիններին շատ խելոք դեմքերով բացատրենք թե ինչ վտանգավոր ա իրանց համար գլոբալ տաքացումը: Հետո էլ բողոքենք, որ ախմախ պինգվինները ոչ մի բան չեն հասկանում ու չեն գնահատում մեր աշխատանքը:

----------

Վիշապ (29.10.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Լավ քաղաքական գործիչը, այսինքն իրական քաղաքական գործիչը, պիտի հաշվի առնի էն իրողությունները որում ինքը գործում, ներառյալ ժողովրդի ընկալունակության մակարդակը:
> 
> Ոնց որ ասենք ես ու դու գնանք խոսքի պինգվիններին շատ խելոք դեմքերով բացատրենք թե ինչ վտանգավոր ա իրանց համար գլոբալ տաքացումը: Հետո էլ բողոքենք, որ ախմախ պինգվինները ոչ մի բան չեն հասկանում ու չեն գնահատում մեր աշխատանքը:


Առաջին դասարանների դասվարս հրաշալի մանկավարժ էր: Լեգենդ, կարելի է ասել: Իրա աշակերտները տարբերվում էին բոլոր մյուս դասարաններից, ավելի լավ էին սովորում, ավելի շատ բանի հասնում:

Ինձնից երեք տարի փոքր դասարանը, որի դասվարն էլի ինքն էր, հայտնի էր իր ծույլիկությամբ: Դասվարս վատը չէր դարձել:

Նրա հաջորդ դասարանն էլի փայլուն էր:

----------


## Mephistopheles

մի բան էլ ասեմ գնամ… 

երբ որ կատաղած ժողովուրդը հարձակվում ա ոստիկանության ու բանակի վրա ու մեծ զոհերի գնով իշխանությունը վերցնում ու նախկիններին պատեպատ ա տալիս, դրանից հետո ոչ թե սկսում ա հաղթական տոնախմբությունը, այլ սկսում ա մի ժամանակաշրջան երբ վերքերը պտի բուժվեն ու տեղի ունենա համազգային հաշտեցում… դտա համար բավականին ժամանակ ա պետք… ու միայն դրանից հետո ա որ կսկսվի նոր իշխանության կառուցումը… բայց կարող ա և չսկսի, կամ անվերջանալի երկար տևի… 

երբ որ օրինական ձևով ես վերցնում (ոնց որ 2008-ին փորձ արվեց), ապա հենց էդ վերցման պրոցեսն ինքը լինում ա համազգային հաշտեցում… համարի որ երկիրդ արդեն կառուցման ճամփին ա… ֆունդամենտը դրել ես… 

այ էս ա պատճառը որ "հրաման" չեղավ հարձակվել…

----------


## Տրիբուն

Վոբշեմ, եթե Հայաստանում մի 20 հոգի կա, որոնց պետք ա պատի տակ գնդակահարել, առաջինը Լևոնն ա  :Tongue:  Ոնց ուզում եք քցեք բռնեք, ինչ ուզում եք քննարկեք, ամենամեծը իրա մեղքն ա, որ մենք էսօր քաքի մեջ ենք: Ու ինքն էլ գիտի իրա մեղքի չափը, դրա համար էլ մնացել ա Զուրաբյանի ու Լյուդմիլայի հետ ... 3%-ով:

----------

keyboard (29.10.2013), Վիշապ (29.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Լավ քաղաքական գործիչը, այսինքն իրական քաղաքական գործիչը, պիտի հաշվի առնի էն իրողությունները որում ինքը գործում, ներառյալ ժողովրդի ընկալունակության մակարդակը:
> 
> Ոնց որ ասենք ես ու դու գնանք խոսքի պինգվիններին շատ խելոք դեմքերով բացատրենք թե ինչ վտանգավոր ա իրանց համար գլոբալ տաքացումը: Հետո էլ բողոքենք, որ ախմախ պինգվինները ոչ մի բան չեն հասկանում ու չեն գնահատում մեր աշխատանքը:


քո ասելով դուրս ա գալիս Սերժն ու ռոբը իրական քաղաքական գործիչ են, որտև հաշվի էն առել ամեն ինչ ու "հաղթել" են…

----------


## Chuk

> Վոբշեմ, եթե Հայաստանում մի 20 հոգի կա, որոնց պետք ա պատի տակ գնդակահարել, առաջինը Լևոնն ա  Ոնց ուզում եք քցեք բռնեք, ինչ ուզում եք քննարկեք, ամենամեծը իրա մեղքն ա, որ մենք էսօր քաքի մեջ ենք: Ու ինքն էլ գիտի իրա մեղքի չափը, դրա համար էլ մնացել ա Զուրաբյանի ու Լյուդմիլայի հետ ... 3%-ով:


Վերահաստատում եմ ասածս. դու արժանի ես ռոբի ու սերժիկի նման իշխանության, րաֆֆու նման ընդդիմության: Պեչատ: Ստորագրություն: Բարի գիշեր  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Առաջին դասարանների դասվարս հրաշալի մանկավարժ էր: Լեգենդ, կարելի է ասել: Իրա աշակերտները տարբերվում էին բոլոր մյուս դասարաններից, ավելի լավ էին սովորում, ավելի շատ բանի հասնում:
> 
> Ինձնից երեք տարի փոքր դասարանը, որի դասվարն էլի ինքն էր, հայտնի էր իր ծույլիկությամբ: Դասվարս վատը չէր դարձել:
> 
> Նրա հաջորդ դասարանն էլի փայլուն էր:


Տուֆտա համեմատություն:  :LOL:  Բա լավ, էտ խելոք Լևոնը չէ՞ր իմանում ինչ դեբիլ ժողովրդի հետ գործ ունի: Եթե չէր իմանում, ուրեմն ինքն էլ ա դեբիլ չէ՞: Ապեր, ընդունի, կամ դեբիլ ա, կամ էլ գիտեր, որ դեբիլների հետ գործ ունի, բայց մուտիտ էր անում: Այսինքն սուտասան ա: Հիմա դեբիլ ա, թե՞ սուտասան ա:

----------


## Chuk

> Տուֆտա համեմատություն:  Բա լավ, էտ խելոք Լևոնը չէ՞ր իմանում ինչ դեբիլ ժողովրդի հետ գործ ունի: Եթե չէր իմանում, ուրեմն ինքն էլ ա դեբիլ չէ՞: Ապեր, ընդունի, կամ դեբիլ ա, կամ էլ գիտեր, որ դեբիլների հետ գործ ունի, բայց մուտիտ էր անում: Այսինքն սուտասան ա: Հիմա դեբիլ ա, թե՞ սուտասան ա:


Տուֆտա գրառումներին սազում ա տուֆտա համեմատությունները: Եթե տուֆտա համեմատությանը հաջորդում ա մեկ ուրիշ տուֆտա համեմատություն, էդ համեմատություն անողի վրա ղժում ես ու ասում. բարի գիշեր ապեր  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վերահաստատում եմ ասածս. դու արժանի ես ռոբի ու սերժիկի նման իշխանության, րաֆֆու նման ընդդիմության: Պեչատ: Ստորագրություն: Բարի գիշեր


Մերսի: Հա, ես ընդունում եմ, որ արժանի եմ: Դու էլ արժանի ես Լևոնին, Զուրաբյանին ու Լյուդմիլային: Կարաս Սծյոպիկին ու Ջհանգիրյանին էլ որպես բոնուս վերցնես: Իտոգում քո վիճակը իմինից լավը չի, ստատուսդ չի բարձրանում, կյանքդ չի լավանում, երկիրդ չի ծաղկում, արտագաղթը չի կանգնում: Կարա՞ս ասես հիմա ինչ տարբերություն իմ ու քո մեջ: Երկուսս էլ նույն քաքի մեջ չե՞նք:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տուֆտա գրառումներին սազում ա տուֆտա համեմատությունները: Եթե տուֆտա համեմատությանը հաջորդում ա մեկ ուրիշ տուֆտա համեմատություն, էդ համեմատություն անողի վրա ղժում ես ու ասում. բարի գիշեր ապեր


Երկրորդ անգամն ես ասում բարի գիշեր, բայց լռված ես: Գնա քնի, արյա, թող ես էլ գնամ քնեմ:  :LOL:  Հոգնած մեռնում եմ ...

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Տուֆտա համեմատություն:  Բա լավ, էտ խելոք Լևոնը չէ՞ր իմանում ինչ դեբիլ ժողովրդի հետ գործ ունի: Եթե չէր իմանում, ուրեմն ինքն էլ ա դեբիլ չէ՞: Ապեր, ընդունի, կամ դեբիլ ա, կամ էլ գիտեր, որ դեբիլների հետ գործ ունի, բայց մուտիտ էր անում: Այսինքն սուտասան ա: Հիմա դեբիլ ա, թե՞ սուտասան ա:


Տրիբուն ձյաս, դեբիլի հետ որ միշտ դեբիլի պես վարվես, ինքը տենց էլ կմնա: Արի դու մի մեղադրի Լևոնին նրանում, որ Հրապարակում հավաքված բազմաշերտ ժողովրդի  հետ նույն լեզվով էր խոսում... ինքը չէր կարա իրա մտքերը դեբիլերեն թարգմաներ, գիտես ախր ինքդ:
Ես չեմ ասում, որ սա ինչ-որ էական հարց կլուծեր և այլն:
Պարզապես զուտ Լևոնի անձի պահով: Ինքը պետք ա ստիպեր դեբիլներին ուղեղները աշխատացնել, գոնե փորձել անել դա, ոչ թե հակառակը՝ իրանց խաթր՝ ինքը դեբիլանար:

----------

Chuk (29.10.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Մերսի: Հա, ես ընդունում եմ, որ արժանի եմ: Դու էլ արժանի ես Լևոնին, Զուրաբյանին ու Լյուդմիլային: Կարաս Սծյոպիկին ու Ջհանգիրյանին էլ որպես բոնուս վերցնես: Իտոգում քո վիճակը իմինից լավը չի, ստատուսդ չի բարձրանում, կյանքդ չի լավանում, երկիրդ չի ծաղկում, արտագաղթը չի կանգնում: Կարա՞ս ասես հիմա ինչ տարբերություն իմ ու քո մեջ: Երկուսս էլ նույն քաքի մեջ չե՞նք:


Չէ:
Որտև դու էդ ասածիդ մեջ ընկղմվել ու հարմարվել ես, իսկ ես թվարկածներիցդ մի մասի հետ կարամ ճանապարհ անցնեմ ու հստակ գնալու եմ ասածիցդ դուրս գալու ուղղությամբ:

հ.գ. Մյուս անունների մասին բան չեմ ասի, բայց իմ համար հպարտություն ա Լևոնին արժանի լինելը  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> քո ասելով դուրս ա գալիս Սերժն ու ռոբը իրական քաղաքական գործիչ են, որտև հաշվի էն առել ամեն ինչ ու "հաղթել" են…


Միանշանակ ..... ինչի նորությու՞ն ա, որ հաղթողն ա միշտ ճիշտ: Կարաս անունները քաղաքական գործիչ չդնես, դնես հիվանդանոցի պահակ, իմ համար մեկ ա: Էտ «քաղաքական գործիչ» տերմինը մտածել են իմ ու քո նման հարիֆներին շշկռացնելու համար:  :LOL: 

Ամեն դեպքում, Սերժն ու Ռոբը հստակ հաշվի են առել հայկական իրողությունները ու բոլոր ուժեղ ու թույլ կողմերը, հստակ հաշվել էին, թե որ պահին ինչ ու ոնց պիտի անեն: Ամեն ինչ արել են իրանց համար ու իրանց իշխանությունը պահելու համար, բայց արել են: Ապեր, իջի երկնքից, մենք ապրում ենք իրական աշխարհում, ու էս պահին Սերժիկն ու Ռոբիկը ռուլիտ են անում ու ժողովրդի ճակատագիրն են որոշում, իսկ Լևոնը լքված ա ու գրեթե մոռացված: Իսկ թե ուր կտանեն Սերժիկն ու Ռոբիկը Հայաստանը, էտ հարցի մյուս կողմն ա: Ամենայն հավանականությամբ տանում եմ դեպի գրողի ծոցը, բայց դրանից Լևոնի արժեքը չի բարձրանում: Ընդհակառակը՝ ընկնում ա: Քանի որ դեբիլ Ռոբիկն ու Սերժիկը մի անգամ 1998-ին հաջողացրեցին խելացի Լևոնին ուղարկեն թոշակի, ու մի անգամ էլ ուղիղ 10 տարի հետո նույն բանը արեցին:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չէ:
> հ.գ. Մյուս անունների մասին բան չեմ ասի, բայց իմ համար հպարտություն ա Լևոնին արժանի լինելը


Անձի պաշտամունք: Պատկերացնում եմ, որ Լևոնը գա իշխանության մեր վիճակն ինչ կլինի - ստալինիզմ երկրորդ եք երևի անելու գլխներիս:

----------


## Վիշապ

Էսօրվա գյադաները Լևոնի պռախոդներն են։ Բարդակը, անիշխանությունն ու անտերությունը սկսվեցին Լևոնից։ Ու պատերազմը հեչ մահանա չէր, Լևոնն ու իր գլխավորած կառավարությունը հանդերձ առավոտից իրիկուն դիրքերում չէին, որ պատերազմը իրենց խանգարեր իրենց պարտականությունները իրականացնելու։ Պարզապես մարդիկ կոմպետենտ չէին Լևոնից սկսած։ Բայց դե իրենք էին մեր ժողովդրի դեմքերը։ Այսինքն մենք ավելի լավ դեմք չունեինք։ 
Հետևություն։ Լևոնը սաղից լավ տղա էր, բայց սաղից լավ տղեն ընդհանուր առմամբ անճար էր այնպես, ինչպես որ անճար ենք մենք ազգովի։ Անճար, մեծամիտ, ինքնահավան, անխոհեմ... Հնարավոր է, որ երկար տարիներ պետականություն չունենալու հետևանքն է... Կարող ա դզվի, եթե երկար ձգելու շանս ուենանք։

----------

boooooooom (31.10.2013), Տրիբուն (29.10.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Անձի պաշտամունք: Պատկերացնում եմ, որ Լևոնը գա իշխանության մեր վիճակն ինչ կլինի - ստալինիզմ երկրորդ եք երևի անելու գլխներիս:


Ընդամենը քո պատկերացումների սահմանի ներկայացում:
Երբ ինչ-որ անհատի հարգելը, ինչու ոչ, հիանալը, նույնացվում ա «անձի պաշտամունքի» հետ: Տրիբուն ձյա, գնա քնի, քո խելքի բանը չի  :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյաս, դեբիլի հետ որ միշտ դեբիլի պես վարվես, ինքը տենց էլ կմնա: Արի դու մի մեղադրի Լևոնին նրանում, որ Հրապարակում հավաքված բազմաշերտ ժողովրդի  հետ նույն լեզվով էր խոսում... ինքը չէր կարա իրա մտքերը դեբիլերեն թարգմաներ, գիտես ախր ինքդ:
> Ես չեմ ասում, որ սա ինչ-որ էական հարց կլուծեր և այլն:
> Պարզապես զուտ Լևոնի անձի պահով: Ինքը պետք ա ստիպեր դեբիլներին ուղեղները աշխատացնել, գոնե փորձել անել դա, ոչ թե հակառակը՝ իրանց խաթր՝ ինքը դեբիլանար:


Դեբիլի հետ կարաս ոնց ուզում ես խոսաս, բայց պիտի քո գործողություններում միշտ հաշվի առնես, որ գործ ունես դեբիլի հետ: 

Ու ապրես, լավ ես ասում, Լևոնը խոսում էր, ու մենակ խոսում էր, հա մեկ-մեկ էլ պարում էր: Ու բացի խոսալուց ու պարելուց ուրիշ ոչ մի բան չէր անում: 

Ու Գալո ջան, ղուրբան լինեմ քեզ, հարցը մենակ վերջին հինգ տարին չի: Լուրջ, էտ մարդը ձախողակ ա, բացարձակ ձախողակ: Սերժը օրինակ բեխեր ա, էտ սաղս գիտենք: Ռոբը սադիստ ա, էտ էլ գիտենք: Իսկ Լևոնը լուզեռ ա, շարքային լուզեռ: Բա մարդ գյոզալ երկիրը կտա էս գյոռմամիշներին ու հանգիստ խղճով տաս տարի կվերընգնի իրա տունը՞: Մենակ լուզեռը կարա տենց բան անի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ընդամենը քո պատկերացումների սահմանի ներկայացում:
> Երբ ինչ-որ անհատի հարգելը, ինչու ոչ, հիանալը, նույնացվում ա «անձի պաշտամունքի» հետ: Տրիբուն ձյա, գնա քնի, քո խելքի բանը չի


Ես քնեմ, դու մի հատ Լևոնի նկարի դեմը երկրպագության ռիտուալ արա, ու դու էլ գնա քնի…

----------


## Chuk

> Ես քնեմ, դու մի հատ Լևոնի նկարի դեմը երկրպագության ռիտուալ արա, ու դու էլ գնա քնի…


Էդ մենակ շաբաթ օրերն ենք անում, էսօր օրը չի:
Գնա, գնա  :Wink:

----------

Գալաթեա (29.10.2013), Սերխիո (29.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դեբիլի հետ կարաս ոնց ուզում ես խոսաս, բայց պիտի քո գործողություններում միշտ հաշվի առնես, որ գործ ունես դեբիլի հետ: 
> 
> Ու ապրես, լավ ես ասում, Լևոնը խոսում էր, ու մենակ խոսում էր, հա մեկ-մեկ էլ պարում էր: Ու բացի խոսալուց ու պարելուց ուրիշ ոչ մի բան չէր անում: 
> 
> Ու Գալո ջան, ղուրբան լինեմ քեզ, հարցը մենակ վերջին հինգ տարին չի: Լուրջ, էտ մարդը ձախողակ ա, բացարձակ ձախողակ: Սերժը օրինակ բեխեր ա, էտ սաղս գիտենք: Ռոբը սադիստ ա, էտ էլ գիտենք: Իսկ Լևոնը լուզեռ ա, շարքային լուզեռ: Բա մարդ գյոզալ երկիրը կտա էս գյոռմամիշներին ու հանգիստ խղճով տաս տարի կվերընգնի իրա տունը՞: Մենակ լուզեռը կարա տենց բան անի:


Ի՞նչ պտի աներ Տրիբուն ախպեր… քաղաքական գործիչերն ուրիշ երկրներում ի՞նչ են անում…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Միանշանակ* ..... ինչի նորությու՞ն ա, որ հաղթողն ա միշտ ճիշտ: Կարաս անունները քաղաքական գործիչ չդնես, դնես հիվանդանոցի պահակ, իմ համար մեկ ա: Էտ «քաղաքական գործիչ» տերմինը մտածել են իմ ու քո նման հարիֆներին շշկռացնելու համար: 
> 
> Ամեն դեպքում, Սերժն ու Ռոբը հստակ հաշվի են առել հայկական իրողությունները ու բոլոր ուժեղ ու թույլ կողմերը, հստակ հաշվել էին, թե որ պահին ինչ ու ոնց պիտի անեն: Ամեն ինչ արել են իրանց համար ու իրանց իշխանությունը պահելու համար, բայց արել են: Ապեր, իջի երկնքից, մենք ապրում ենք իրական աշխարհում, ու էս պահին Սերժիկն ու Ռոբիկը ռուլիտ են անում ու ժողովրդի ճակատագիրն են որոշում, իսկ Լևոնը լքված ա ու գրեթե մոռացված: Իսկ թե ուր կտանեն Սերժիկն ու Ռոբիկը Հայաստանը, էտ հարցի մյուս կողմն ա: Ամենայն հավանականությամբ տանում եմ դեպի գրողի ծոցը, բայց դրանից Լևոնի արժեքը չի բարձրանում: Ընդհակառակը՝ ընկնում ա: Քանի որ դեբիլ Ռոբիկն ու Սերժիկը մի անգամ 1998-ին հաջողացրեցին խելացի Լևոնին ուղարկեն թոշակի, ու մի անգամ էլ ուղիղ 10 տարի հետո նույն բանը արեցին:


…մի հատ կարա՞ս հիշացնես 2008-ին ինչ էինք ուզում փոխել…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> …մի հատ կարա՞ս հիշացնես 2008-ին ինչ էինք ուզում փոխել…


Ինչ կարևոր ա ? Կարևորը նայա, որ Լևոնին գործից հանեցին էն մարդիկ, որոնք իրա ամենահավատարիմ մարդիկ պիտի լինեին, ու որոնցով ինքը իրան շրջապատել էր: Ապեր, ազգին մի կողմ դիր, մեր ցանկություններն ո ւ նկրտումներն էլ մոռացի: Ստեղ քննարկվում ա Լևոն քաղաքական գործիչը, լուզեռը ... 

Դե նայի հիմա ինչ ա տեղի ունենում: Լևոնի կողքը լիքը ագրեսիվ քաղաքական գործիչներ էին հավաքվել 2008-ին: Կարող ա մեծ մասը ԲՏ էր, ու ամենայն հավանականությամբ տենց էլ կա: Բայց գրեթե բոլորը էլի լքել են Լևոնին: Կողքը մնացել են մի քանի հավատարիմները, որոնք բացի չհաստատված ազնվությունից, ուրիշ ոչ մի արժանիք չունեն: Թույլ, անողնաշար, պասիվ, հարիֆ, բայց իբր մաքուր կերպարներ, որոնք ըստ էության ոչ մի բանի ընդունակ չեն:

----------

boooooooom (31.10.2013), keyboard (29.10.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ի՞նչ պտի աներ Տրիբուն ախպեր… քաղաքական գործիչերն ուրիշ երկրներում ի՞նչ են անում…


Շինիր թողիր դու քո ուրիշ երկրներով: Դու չես ջոգե՞լ, որ մենք ուրիշ երկրներից ուրիշ ենք, ու լրիվ ուրիշ իրողություններ են Հայաստանում: Հայաստանը Ղազախստան, Տաջիկստան, Սիրիա մակարդակի վրայա, ընկեր: Երկրներ որտեղ քաղաքականություն որպես այդպիսին գոյություն չունի: 

Հենց էտ ա իսկական քաղաքական գործիչի առավելությունը, որ կարա հասկանա էն իրավիճակը, որում երկիրը գտնվում ա, այլ ոչ թե իրան պահի նենց, որ մենք Շվեդիայում ենք, քաղաքական պորցեսներն էլ էտ մակարդակի են:

----------

keyboard (29.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինչ կարևոր ա ? Կարևորը նայա, որ Լևոնին գործից հանեցին էն մարդիկ, որոնք իրա ամենահավատարիմ մարդիկ պիտի լինեին, ու որոնցով ինքը իրան շրջապատել էր: Ապեր, ազգին մի կողմ դիր, մեր ցանկություններն ո ւ նկրտումներն էլ մոռացի: Ստեղ քննարկվում ա Լևոն քաղաքական գործիչը, լուզեռը ... 
> 
> Դե նայի հիմա ինչ ա տեղի ունենում: Լևոնի կողքը լիքը ագրեսիվ քաղաքական գործիչներ էին հավաքվել 2008-ին: Կարող ա մեծ մասը ԲՏ էր, ու ամենայն հավանականությամբ տենց էլ կա: Բայց գրեթե բոլորը էլի լքել են Լևոնին: Կողքը մնացել են մի քանի հավատարիմները, որոնք բացի չհաստատված ազնվությունից, ուրիշ ոչ մի արժանիք չունեն: Թույլ, անողնաշար, պասիվ, հարիֆ, բայց իբր մաքուր կերպարներ, որոնք ըստ էության ոչ մի բանի ընդունակ չեն:


քաղաքական գործչին չես կարա իզալյացված կոնտեքստից դուրս նայես… քաղաքական գործիչն աշխատում ա էն մատերիալով ու կադրերով ինչ որ available ա… դա էլ գալիս ա ժաղովրդից ու հասարակությունից ու երբ որ գնահատում ես գործչին, էս կոնտեքստում պտի գնահատես… 

ինչ վերաբերվում ա իրա շրջապատին… երկիր կառուցում են ոչ թե հավատարիմ կադրերով այլ պրոֆեսիոնալ կադրերով, ինչ կադր որ եղել ա էն էլ օգտագործել ա… եթե էդքամ լավ կադրեր կային ու՞ր են էսօր էդ կադրերը… հավատարմության վրա կարաս կառուցես բռնապետկություն… մարդը հրաժարվեց ու ցույց տվեց որ ինքն ավելի հավատահրիմ ա իր սկզբմունքներին քան թե իր շրջապատին… մինչդեռ կարար թքեր սկզբմունքի վրա ու մնար հավատարիմ շրջապատին ու "տժժար" ոնց որ դուք եք ասում… 

Տրիբուն ջան, դու փեդի երկու ծերերին ք**ում ես մեջտեղն էլ շռում ու ասում "դե վեկալ"… էսօր եթե քաղաքական դաշտում ազնիվ մարդ կա դրանք ՀԱԿ-ում են… գիտեմ էսի քեզ գժվցնում ա, բայց տենց ա… օրինակ Հրանտ Աբրահամեանը ազնիվ տղա ա, Մուսինյանը… էս տղերքը կուրորեն հավատով չեն գնա Լևոնի հետևից…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Շինիր թողիր դու քո ուրիշ երկրներով: Դու չես ջոգե՞լ, որ մենք ուրիշ երկրներից ուրիշ ենք, ու լրիվ ուրիշ իրողություններ են Հայաստանում: *Հայաստանը Ղազախստան, Տաջիկստան, Սիրիա մակարդակի վրայա, ընկեր*: Երկրներ որտեղ քաղաքականություն որպես այդպիսին գոյություն չունի: 
> 
> Հենց էտ ա իսկական քաղաքական գործիչի առավելությունը, որ կարա հասկանա էն իրավիճակը, որում երկիրը գտնվում ա, այլ ոչ թե իրան պահի նենց, որ մենք Շվեդիայում ենք, քաղաքական պորցեսներն էլ էտ մակարդակի են:


եթե էդ մակարդակի ա, դու Լևոնին խի՞ ես մեղադրում… Մեղադրում ես որ չի ուզել դառնա սերժիկ, ռոբիկ, նազարբաև՞… մենք դրանցից արդեն ունենք ու կարծեմ դրանցից էիք ուզում ազատվել չէ՞… բա խի՞ եք ուզում որ ինքն էլ նույն բանն անի…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> քաղաքական գործչին չես կարա իզալյացված կոնտեքստից դուրս նայես… քաղաքական գործիչն աշխատում ա էն մատերիալով ու կադրերով ինչ որ available ա… դա էլ գալիս ա ժաղովրդից ու հասարակությունից ու երբ որ գնահատում ես գործչին, էս կոնտեքստում պտի գնահատես… 
> 
> ինչ վերաբերվում ա իրա շրջապատին… երկիր կառուցում են ոչ թե հավատարիմ կադրերով այլ պրոֆեսիոնալ կադրերով, ինչ կադր որ եղել ա էն էլ օգտագործել ա… եթե էդքամ լավ կադրեր կային ու՞ր են էսօր էդ կադրերը… հավատարմության վրա կարաս կառուցես բռնապետկություն… մարդը հրաժարվեց ու ցույց տվեց որ ինքն ավելի հավատահրիմ ա իր սկզբմունքներին քան թե իր շրջապատին… մինչդեռ կարար թքեր սկզբմունքի վրա ու մնար հավատարիմ շրջապատին ու "տժժար" ոնց որ դուք եք ասում… 
> 
> Տրիբուն ջան, դու փեդի երկու ծերերին ք**ում ես մեջտեղն էլ շռում ու ասում "դե վեկալ"… էսօր եթե քաղաքական դաշտում ազնիվ մարդ կա դրանք ՀԱԿ-ում են… գիտեմ էսի քեզ գժվցնում ա, բայց տենց ա… օրինակ Հրանտ Աբրահամեանը ազնիվ տղա ա, Մուսինյանը… էս տղերքը կուրորեն հավատով չեն գնա Լևոնի հետևից…


Ապեր, ո՞նց ա ստացվում, որ որոշ քաղաքական գործիչներ Հայաստանում հասել են հաջողության, իսկ կոնկրետ Լևոնը չի հասել: Էտ չի՞ նշանակում, որ որոշ քաղաքական գործիչներ ավելի լավ են գնահատել առկա մատերիալը, ու առկա կոնտեքստը, քան Լևոնը: Անլվա Մանվելն ու Սեյրանը, որ Լևոնին կողքն էին կանգում 2008-ին, էսօր Սերժին բառացի թագավոր են ասում: 

Մի հատ հարցի պատասխանի, ապեր: Ենթադրենք մենք աշխարհի ամենափնթի ժթղովուրդն ենք: Կարանք դաժե չենթադրենք  :LOL:  Լևոնը գիտի դրա մասին, թե՞ չգիտի:

----------

keyboard (29.10.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> եթե էդ մակարդակի ա, դու Լևոնին խի՞ ես մեղադրում… Մեղադրում ես որ չի ուզել դառնա սերժիկ, ռոբիկ, նազարբաև՞… մենք դրանցից արդեն ունենք ու կարծեմ դրանցից էիք ուզում ազատվել չէ՞… բա խի՞ եք ուզում որ ինքն էլ նույն բանն անի…


Ապեր, բայց մի անգամ եղել ա չէ՞: Ու մի անգամ էլ ուզում էր դառնար, չէ՞: Ու առաջին անգամը քամակին տվել լարել են հենց իրա մոտիկները: Երկրորդ անգամն էլ, ղե չասեմ, գիտես: Հիմա մեզ հանգիստ թող, սաղիս հանգիստ թող ու մի հատ պարզ հարցի պատասխանի: Լևոնը հասել ա հաջողության իրա նախաձեռնություններում, թե՞ ոչ: Երկար բարակ զահլա րտանես: Ասա, հասել ա արդյունքի, թե՞ չի հասել:

----------

keyboard (29.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր, ո՞նց ա ստացվում, որ որոշ քաղաքական գործիչներ Հայաստանում հասել են հաջողության, իսկ կոնկրետ Լևոնը չի հասել: Էտ չի՞ նշանակում, որ որոշ քաղաքական գործիչներ ավելի լավ են գնահատել առկա մատերիալը, ու առկա կոնտեքստը, քան Լևոնը: Անլվա Մանվելն ու Սեյրանը, որ Լևոնին կողքն էին կանգում 2008-ին, էսօր Սերժին բառացի թագավոր են ասում: 
> 
> Մի հատ հարցի պատասխանի, ապեր: Ենթադրենք մենք աշխարհի ամենափնթի ժթղովուրդն ենք: Կարանք դաժե չենթադրենք  Լևոնը գիտի դրա մասին, թե՞ չգիտի:


կոնկրետ քաղաքական գործչի անուն տուր ու ինձ ասա էդ ի՞նչ հաջողությունների են հասել… ասա ու ես կպատասխանեմ հարցիդ… մի հատ անուն տուր…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> կոնկրետ քաղաքական գործչի անուն տուր ու ինձ ասա էդ ի՞նչ հաջողությունների են հասել… ասա ու ես կպատասխանեմ հարցիդ… մի հատ անուն տուր…


Սերժ Սարգսյան - ուզել ա դառնա ՀՀ նախագահ ու դառել ա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սերժ Սարգսյան - ուզել ա դառնա ՀՀ նախագահ ու դառել ա:


դե ուրեմն ինքը լավ գործիչ ա ու պետք ա գնաս իրա հետևից… չնայած որ ինքը քաղաքական գործիչ չի և իրա հաջողությունները քո դժբախտությունն ա ու տարօրինակ ա մի քիչ որ դու դա համարում ես օրինակ որին քաղաքական գործիչները պտի ընդօրինակեն… 

փաստորեն դու Լևոնին մեղադրում ես որ ինքը Սերժ Սարգսյան չի… մտածելու բան չունես Տրիբուն ջան, հաջորդը Սերժից "լավն" ա լինելու, եթե քո պահանջները էս ա…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> դե ուրեմն ինքը լավ գործիչ ա ու պետք ա գնաս իրա հետևից… չնայած որ ինքը քաղաքական գործիչ չի և իրա հաջողությունները քո դժբախտությունն ա ու տարօրինակ ա մի քիչ որ դու դա համարում ես օրինակ որին քաղաքական գործիչները պտի ընդօրինակեն… 
> 
> փաստորեն դու Լևոնին մեղադրում ես որ ինքը Սերժ Սարգսյան չի… մտածելու բան չունես Տրիբուն ջան, հաջորդը Սերժից "լավն" ա լինելու, եթե քո պահանջները էս ա…


Ինչպես միշտ տխմար եզրահանգման եկար, ներող եղբայր: Ինչքան էլ քեզ հարգեմ ու սիրեմ, էս հարցում քեզ տարել ա: 

Սերժը լավը չի, Սերժը հաջողակ ա, քանի որ հասել ա իրա ուզածին: Կարող ա իրա ուզածը մի տարելկա տաք խաշն ա արաղով, ու լավ մուզոնով, չեմ իմանում, բայց հասել ա: Այսինքն ինքը ավելի ռեալ ա գնահատել էն մարդկանց որոնցով ինքը շրջապատված ա, ու որոնց հետ ինքը գործ ա բռնել: Մի բան, որը Լևոնը երբեք չի կարողացել անել: 

Թե չէ, ապեր, իմ ուզածը շատ ավելին ա, քան նույնիսկ Լևոնն ա: Իմ ուզածը հաստատ Սերժը չի: Այ տենց ռոմանտիկ ու հավայի դատողություններով եք տարված, դու, քո նմանները, Լևոնը, ու Լևոնին տենց ամնացորդ սիրողները, դրա համար էլ Սերժի նմանները մնում են ու մնալու են իշխանության:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> … չնայած որ ինքը քաղաքական գործիչ չի...


Էս մասով առանձին, ապեր: Իսկ ինչ ա քաղաքկան գործիչը կամ քաղաքականությունը: Դիմենք հեշտ հասանելի հանրագիտարանի օգնությանը: 




> Politics is the practice and theory of influencing other people on a civic or individual level. More narrowly, it refers to *achieving and exercising positions of governance* — organized control over a human community, particularly a state.


Ապեր, Լևոնը լավագույն դեպքում քաղաքագետ ա, բայց ոչ քաղաքական գործիչ: Որպես քաղաքական գործիչ իրա բոլոր քաղաքական նախաձեռնությունները պռավալային են եղել ու արդյունքի չեն հասել: Խնդիրը սրանում ա, ու ոչ թե նրանում, թե ես ում եմ ավելի շատ սիրում, կամ ում եմ ավելի արժանի: 

Իսկ եթե ուզում ես քննարկենք Լևոնին որպես անհատ, որպես մարդ, որպես լավ կամ վատ մարդ, խելացի կամ տգետ մարդ, ազնիվ կամ անազնիվ մարդ, էտ հարցի լրիվ ուրի կողմն ա: Կարամ որպես գաղտնիք քեզ ասեմ, որ ընդհանուր մարդկային հատկանիշներով, որպես շարքային քաղաքացի, Լևոնին ճանաչելով իրա ելույթներից, մի երկու գրածներից ու խոսքի մշակույթից, ես իրան շատ եմ հավանում, ու շատ կուզենայի, որ իրա նման մեկը լիներ ՀՀ նախագահ: Կհասկնա՞ս միտքս հիմա Մեֆիկո, թե՞ էլի պիտի հերթական անկապագույն եզրահանգումն անես:

----------


## Kuk

> Սերժը լավը չի, Սերժը հաջողակ ա, քանի որ հասել ա իրա ուզածին: *Կարող ա իրա ուզածը մի տարելկա տաք խաշն ա արաղով,* ու լավ մուզոնով, չեմ իմանում, բայց հասել ա: Այսինքն ինքը ավելի ռեալ ա գնահատել էն մարդկանց որոնցով ինքը շրջապատված ա, ու որոնց հետ ինքը գործ ա բռնել: Մի բան, որը Լևոնը երբեք չի կարողացել անել:


Օղին Ռոբի ուզածն ա, խառնում ես  :Jpit: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qM-G...tailpage#t=107

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինչպես միշտ տխմար եզրահանգման եկար, ներող եղբայր: Ինչքան էլ քեզ հարգեմ ու սիրեմ, էս հարցում քեզ տարել ա: 
> 
> *Սերժը լավը չի, Սերժը հաջողակ ա*, քանի որ հասել ա իրա ուզածին: Կարող ա իրա ուզածը մի տարելկա տաք խաշն ա արաղով, ու լավ մուզոնով, չեմ իմանում, բայց հասել ա: Այսինքն ինքը ավելի ռեալ ա գնահատել էն մարդկանց որոնցով ինքը շրջապատված ա, ու որոնց հետ ինքը գործ ա բռնել: Մի բան, որը Լևոնը երբեք չի կարողացել անել: 
> 
> Թե չէ, ապեր, իմ ուզածը շատ ավելին ա, քան նույնիսկ Լևոնն ա: Իմ ուզածը հաստատ Սերժը չի: Այ տենց ռոմանտիկ ու հավայի դատողություններով եք տարված, դու, քո նմանները, Լևոնը, ու Լևոնին տենց ամնացորդ սիրողները, դրա համար էլ Սերժի նմանները մնում են ու մնալու են իշխանության:


մենք որ սենց լինենք Սերժն էլ հաջողակ կլինի… սենց մարդիկ ուրիշ երկրներում նախագահ չեն լինում, ու լինելուց հետո էլ անգամ էսքան հեշտ ու երկար չեն իշխում… 

երբ որ սերժին օրինակ ես բերում որպես հաջողակ քաղաքական գործիչ, դա դառնում ա ստանդարտ, որով սկսում ես չափել մնացած քաղաքական գործիչներին… 

լավ քաղաքական գործիչը վատ ձևով չի գալիս իշխանության… ես քեզ ասեցի մի քաղաքական գործչի անուն տուր Հայաստանում որ հասել ա հաջողությունների… դու Սերժի անունը տվեցիր… ուրեմն քո ստանդարտը Սերժն ա, դրանով ես չափում… ես ե՞մ մեղավորը… ինձ որ հարցնեին տենց բան, կասեի չկա տենց մարդ… կամ էլ կասեի Լևոնն ա… որտև Լևոնի հաջողությունը պատերազմի հաղթանակն ա, Հայաստանը կրիզիսից հանելն ա իր բոլոր սխաներով ու թերություններով իսկ քոնը Սերժն ա որի հաջողությունը երկրի թագավոր դառնալն ա…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> մենք որ սենց լինենք Սերժն էլ հաջողակ կլինի… սենց մարդիկ ուրիշ երկրներում նախագահ չեն լինում, ու լինելուց հետո էլ անգամ էսքան հեշտ ու երկար չեն իշխում… 
> 
> երբ որ սերժին օրինակ ես բերում որպես հաջողակ քաղաքական գործիչ, դա դառնում ա ստանդարտ, որով սկսում ես չափել մնացած քաղաքական գործիչներին… 
> 
> լավ քաղաքական գործիչը վատ ձևով չի գալիս իշխանության… ես քեզ ասեցի մի քաղաքական գործչի անուն տուր Հայաստանում որ հասել ա հաջողությունների… դու Սերժի անունը տվեցիր… ուրեմն քո ստանդարտը Սերժն ա, դրանով ես չափում… ես ե՞մ մեղավորը… ինձ որ հարցնեին տենց բան, կասեի չկա տենց մարդ… կամ էլ կասեի Լևոնն ա… որտև Լևոնի հաջողությունը պատերազմի հաղթանակն ա, Հայաստանը կրիզիսից հանելն ա իր բոլոր սխաներով ու թերություններով իսկ քոնը Սերժն ա որի հաջողությունը երկրի թագավոր դառնալն ա…


Դու անհույս ես Մեֆ ....  :Hands Up:  Սերժը դառել ա Հայաստանի նախագահ, չի դառել ԱՄՆ նախագահ, ապեր: Ապեեեեեեեեեեեեեեր ... հոոոոոոոոոոոոյ  ..... Դու էն ասա, դառել ա, թե՞ չի դառել .. 

Լավ Լևոնի պահով... 

-1998-ին Լևոնին իրա մոտիկները քաշեցին, թե՞ չէ
-2008-ին Լևոնի հաշվարկը, որ հեսա իրան իրա փլվելու ա համակարգը, տեղի ունեցավ, թե՞ չէ
-Երևանի առաջին ավագանու ընտրություններին մասնակցությունը հաջողության բերեց, թե՞ չէ 
-ԱԺ ընտրություններն մասնակցելը հաջողության բերեց, թե՞ չէ
-Երևանի երկրորդ ավագանու ընտրություններին մասնակցությունը հաջողության բերեց, թե՞ չէ 
-Երկխոսությունը հաջողության բերեց, թե՞ չէ
-ԲՀԿ հետ համագործակցությունը հաջողության բերեց, թե՞ չէ
-ՀԱԿ խմբակցությունից քանի՞ հոգի ա մնացել տակը
-ՀՀՇ-ից, որը Լևոնի հիմնական ապոռան էր, քանի՞ հոգի ա մնացել Լևոնի կողքը

Պարզ հարցեր են, որոնք հնարավորություն են տալիս գնահատել, թե որքանով հաջողակ եղել իրականացվող «քաղաքականությունը»:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էս մասով առանձին, ապեր: Իսկ ինչ ա քաղաքկան գործիչը կամ քաղաքականությունը: Դիմենք հեշտ հասանելի հանրագիտարանի օգնությանը: 
> 
> 
> 
> Ապեր, Լևոնը լավագույն դեպքում քաղաքագետ ա, բայց ոչ քաղաքական գործիչ: Որպես քաղաքական գործիչ իրա բոլոր քաղաքական նախաձեռնությունները պռավալային են եղել ու արդյունքի չեն հասել: Խնդիրը սրանում ա, ու ոչ թե նրանում, թե ես ում եմ ավելի շատ սիրում, կամ ում եմ ավելի արժանի: 
> 
> Իսկ եթե ուզում ես քննարկենք Լևոնին որպես անհատ, որպես մարդ, որպես լավ կամ վատ մարդ, խելացի կամ տգետ մարդ, ազնիվ կամ անազնիվ մարդ, էտ հարցի լրիվ ուրի կողմն ա: Կարամ որպես գաղտնիք քեզ ասեմ, որ ընդհանուր մարդկային հատկանիշներով, որպես շարքային քաղաքացի, Լևոնին ճանաչելով իրա ելույթներից, մի երկու գրածներից ու խոսքի մշակույթից, ես իրան շատ եմ հավանում, ու շատ կուզենայի, որ իրա նման մեկը լիներ ՀՀ նախագահ: Կհասկնա՞ս միտքս հիմա Մեֆիկո, թե՞ էլի պիտի հերթական անկապագույն եզրահանգումն անես:


Իսկ նայել ե՞ս դիկտատորի սահամանումը… Սերժն ավելի դրան ա նման քան քո ասած քաղաքական գործչին…

Լևոնն էլ ա եղել երկրի ղեկավար ու achieved and exercised positions of governance — organized control over a human community, particularly a state. Կարող ա՞ չի եղել… ուղղակի ինքն իր առաջ խնդիր ա դրել պատերազմում հաղթի, Ղարաբաղն ազատագրի ու ապահովի անվտանգությունը, տնտեսական կրիզիսից դուրս գա… ու հաջողել ա ուղղակի քո ստանդարտներով սրանք նորմալ քաղաքական նպատակներ չեն…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դու անհույս ես Մեֆ ....  Սերժը դառել ա Հայաստանի նախագահ, չի դառել ԱՄՆ նախագահ, ապեր: Ապեեեեեեեեեեեեեեր ... հոոոոոոոոոոոոյ  ..... Դու էն ասա, դառել ա, թե՞ չի դառել .. 
> 
> Լավ Լևոնի պահով... 
> 
> -1998-ին Լևոնին իրա մոտիկները քաշեցին, թե՞ չէ
> -2008-ին Լևոնի հաշվարկը, որ հեսա իրան իրա փլվելու ա համակարգը, տեղի ունեցավ, թե՞ չէ
> -Երևանի առաջին ավագանու ընտրություններին մասնակցությունը հաջողության բերեց, թե՞ չէ 
> -ԱԺ ընտրություններն մասնակցելը հաջողության բերեց, թե՞ չէ
> -Երևանի երկրորդ ավագանու ընտրություններին մասնակցությունը հաջողության բերեց, թե՞ չէ 
> ...


Սերժը չի դառել, մենք ենք դարձրել… 

իսկ Լևոնի գործունեությունը ցանկալի ա որ սկսես գոնե 88-ից եթե ոչ 65-ից… 

խի՞ ես սկսում էն պահիս երբ ինքը հրաժարական տվեց… չեմ հասկանում…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ նայել ե՞ս դիկտատորի սահամանումը… Սերժն ավելի դրան ա նման քան քո ասած քաղաքական գործչին…
> 
> Լևոնն էլ ա եղել երկրի ղեկավար ու achieved and exercised positions of governance — organized control over a human community, particularly a state. Կարող ա՞ չի եղել… ուղղակի ինքն իր առաջ խնդիր ա դրել պատերազմում հաղթի, Ղարաբաղն ազատագրի ու ապահովի անվտանգությունը, տնտեսական կրիզիսից դուրս գա… ու հաջողել ա *ուղղակի քո ստանդարտներով սրանք նորմալ քաղաքական նպատակներ չեն*…


Սերժը դիկտատոր ա, պրիտոմ բավականին անհաջող: Դառել ա դիկտատոր, թե՞ չի դառել: Որտե՞ղ ա դառել - Հայաստանում, թե՞ Մոզամբիկում:  The fucking state over which he exercises positions of governance is Armenia, or fucking Burundi ? 

Դրանք իմ ստանդարտներով, արտակարգ քաղաքական նպատակներ են, ավելի լավը մտածել հնարավոր չի: Դու էն ասա, հասել ա էտ նպատակներին, թե՞ չէ: 

Թե չէ, ապեր, ես էլ նպատակ եմ դրել դառնալ աշխարհի ամենահարուստ մարդը, ու հարստությունս բաժանել աշխարհի բոլոր կարիքավորներին:

----------

Mephistopheles (30.10.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ապեր, *ո՞նց ա ստացվում, որ որոշ քաղաքական գործիչներ Հայաստանում հասել են հաջողության, իսկ կոնկրետ Լևոնը չի հասել:* Էտ չի՞ նշանակում, որ որոշ քաղաքական գործիչներ ավելի լավ են գնահատել առկա մատերիալը, ու առկա կոնտեքստը, քան Լևոնը: Անլվա Մանվելն ու Սեյրանը, որ Լևոնին կողքն էին կանգում 2008-ին, էսօր Սերժին բառացի թագավոր են ասում: 
> 
> Մի հատ հարցի պատասխանի, ապեր: Ենթադրենք մենք աշխարհի ամենափնթի ժթղովուրդն ենք: Կարանք դաժե չենթադրենք  Լևոնը գիտի դրա մասին, թե՞ չգիտի:


Տրիբուն ձյա, բա հաջողության հասնելու միջոցները, ավելի ճիշտ՝ ոչ մի միջոցի առաջ կանգ չառնելը, այն է՝ ամեն ինչ ոտնատակ անելն ու դիակների վրով քայլելը, հրապարակում երեխեքին սաղ-սաղ վառելն ու դրա համար չպատժվելը ոը էդ կարգի լիքը ուրիշ բաները... Դու դրանք համարում ես քաղաքական գործչի հաջողության հասնելու բնականոն ուղի՞:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սերժը չի դառել, *մենք ենք դարձրել…* 
> 
> իսկ Լևոնի գործունեությունը ցանկալի ա որ սկսես գոնե 88-ից եթե ոչ 65-ից… 
> 
> խի՞ ես սկսում էն պահիս երբ ինքը հրաժարական տվեց… չեմ հասկանում…


Իսկ Լևոնը ումով էր ուզում դառնալ նախագահ, մեզանով թե՞ բարձր գիտակից ավստրալացիներով: 

88-ին էլ Հայաստան չկա, ԽՍՀՄ էր: Մոռացի պատմությունը, ապեր: Էտ հազար տարի առաջ էր, լրից ուրիշ իրողություններով; Այ տենց էլ Լոևնը մնացել ա 88-ին, ու առաջ չի եկել 88-ից: Դրա համար էլ Զորի Բալայանի հայտնի նամակի մասին իրա կարծիքը 89-ի ելույթով ա հայտնում:

----------

Mephistopheles (30.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սերժը դիկտատոր ա, պրիտոմ բավականին անհաջող: Դառել ա դիկտատոր, թե՞ չի դառել: Որտե՞ղ ա դառել - Հայաստանում, թե՞ Մոզամբիկում:  The fucking state over which he exercises positions of governance is Armenia, or fucking Burundi ? 
> 
> Դրանք իմ ստանդարտներով, արտակարգ քաղաքական նպատակներ են, ավելի լավը մտածել հնարավոր չի: Դու էն ասա, հասել ա էտ նպատակներին, թե՞ չէ: 
> 
> Թե չէ, ապեր, ես էլ նպատակ եմ դրել դառնալ աշխարհի ամենահարուստ մարդը, ու հարստությունս բաժանել աշխարհի բոլոր կարիքավորներին:


Դառել ա Դիկտատոր, հասել ա իրա նպատակին… ու դու դա համարում ես ստանդարտ… ու պահանջում ես որ մյուս քաղաքական գործիչներն էլ նույնն անեն… իմ խնդիրը սրա հետ ա… 

ես էդ ստանդարտը կյանքում չեմ ընդունի… ու կյանքում իմ համակրած քաղաքական գործչին չեմ պարտադրի որ "ամեն գնով" հասնի իր, եկուզ շատ արդար քաղաքական նպատակնեմրին… որտև ամեն գնի մեջ մտնում ա նաև սերժի ու ռոբի տեխնոլոգիաները ու բացի դրանից, ոնց եկար երկրի գլուխ տենց էլ ղեկավարելու ես… նպատակը երբեք չի արդարացնում միջոցները… երբեք, դրանից անբարո խոսք/միտք գոյություն չունի…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, բա հաջողության հասնելու միջոցները, ավելի ճիշտ՝ ոչ մի միջոցի առաջ կանգ չառնելը, այն է՝ ամեն ինչ ոտնատակ անելն ու դիակների վրով քայլելը, հրապարակում երեխեքին սաղ-սաղ վառելն ու դրա համար չպատժվելը ոը էդ կարգի լիքը ուրիշ բաները... Դու դրանք համարում ես քաղաքական գործչի հաջողության հասնելու բնականոն ուղի՞:


Բնականոն ա, թե բնականոն չի, էական չի: Էլի հետ դառնանք, մեր սիրած հանրագիտարանին: 




> A variety of methods are employed in politics, which include promoting its own political views among people, negotiation with other political subjects, making laws, and exercising force, *including warfare against adversaries.*


Հարցը նրանում ա, որ լավ քաղաքական գործիչը պիտի իմանար, թե ում հետ գործ ունի, ու որ էտ մարդիկ ընդունակ են իշխանություն պահել նաև դիակների վրայով: Կամ եթե դա ընդոււնելի մեթոդ չի, ապա անհասկանալի ա, թե ինչի էր մարդը ցանկանում մարդասպանների հետ երկխոսել: Եթե մարդասպաններին ընդունում էր, որպես գոյություն ունեցող փաստ՝ իշխանություն, ապա ընդունում էր նաև էն մեթոդները, որոնցով դրանք հասել էին իշխանության: Բայց իտոգում, նորից պռավալ, նորից սխալ հաշվարկ, նորից սխալ ստավկա:

----------

Mephistopheles (30.10.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դառել ա Դիկտատոր, հասել ա իրա նպատակին… ու դու դա համարում ես ստանդարտ… ու պահանջում ես որ մյուս քաղաքական գործիչներն էլ նույնն անեն… իմ խնդիրը սրա հետ ա…


Ես պահանջում եմ, որ դիկտատորի դեմ դուրս եկած քաղաքական գործիչները ռեալ հաշվարկեն, թե ում հետ գործ ունեն ու ինչ մեթոդներ են կիրառելու էտ դիկտատորի հետ գործ ունենալուց: Ոչ թե զահլա տանեն հավայի վերլուծություններով, որոնց մասին սաղս էլ գիտենք:

----------

Mephistopheles (30.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ Լևոնը ումով էր ուզում դառնալ նախագահ, մեզանով թե՞ բարձր գիտակից ավստրալացիներով:


Լևոնը մի անգամ միտինգին ասեց… ես կոչ եմ անում ձեր բանականությանը ոչ թե հավատքին… ու հետո էլ ասեց, կանգելը հեշտ ա կանգնած մանլն ա դժվար… կարծես թե բանակությունը չունեցանք, կանգնելուց էլ հոգնեցիք… սրանք մենակ իրա արտահայտաց մտքերը չեն, էս նույն միտքն ուրիշ ֆորմուլիրովկով էլի ա ասվել… 




> 88-ին էլ Հայաստան չկա, ԽՍՀՄ էր: *Մոռացի պատմությունը, ապեր*: Էտ հազար տարի առաջ էր, լրից ուրիշ իրողություններով; Այ տենց էլ Լոևնը մնացել ա 88-ին, ու առաջ չի եկել 88-ից: Դրա համար էլ Զորի Բալայանի հայտնի նամակի մասին իրա կարծիքը 89-ի ելույթով ա հայտնում:


Սենց բան մեկ էլ Գրիգոր Լուսավոնրիչը կասեր հեթանոս Հայաստանի մեհյաններն ու մշակույթը հրի մատնելուց առաջ… սա իհարկե գեղարվեստական մեջբերում էր… բայց ասեմ 88-ին շատ ավելի դժվար պայքար ա եղել… շատ ավելի…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Բնականոն ա, թե բնականոն չի, էական չի: Էլի հետ դառնանք, մեր սիրած հանրագիտարանին: 
> 
> Հարցը նրանում ա, որ լավ քաղաքական գործիչը պիտի իմանար, թե ում հետ գործ ունի, ու որ էտ մարդիկ ընդունակ են իշխանություն պահել նաև դիակների վրայով: Կամ եթե դա ընդոււնելի մեթոդ չի, ապա անհասկանալի ա, թե ինչի էր մարդը ցանկանում մարդասպանների հետ երկխոսել: Եթե մարդասպաններին ընդունում էր, որպես գոյություն ունեցող փաստ՝ իշխանություն, ապա ընդունում էր նաև էն մեթոդները, որոնցով դրանք հասել էին իշխանության: Բայց իտոգում, նորից պռավալ, նորից սխալ հաշվարկ, նորից սխալ ստավկա:


Ես թքած ունեմ վիկիի հանրագիտարանի վրա, Տրիբուն ձյա: 
Եթե մարդն իշխանության ա հասել արյուն թափելով (ոչ թե հեղաշրջման պատճառով, ուր արյուն թափվելուց հնարավոր չի խուսափել, այլ կանկրետնի warfare-ի համար RSVP չարած արյուն թափելով, ձեռի հետ), ուրեմն ինքը հաջողակ քաղաքական գործիչ չի, ինքը բ-ի տղա ա՝ դրանից բխող բոլոր հետևանքներով:

----------

Chuk (29.10.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> … բայց ասեմ 88-ին շատ ավելի դժվար պայքար ա եղել… շատ ավելի…


Մուտիտ ... 88-ին անկախացել են երկրներ, որոնք չեն էլ իմացել թե երկիրն ինչ ա, ոչ էլ երբևէ լսել էին անկախության մասին: Թե չէ, ապեր, որ 88-ով դատենք, ամենամեծ քաղաքական գործիչը կարողա Զորի Բալայանը դառնա: Ոնց որ ձգտումներ էլ ունի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես պահանջում եմ, որ դիկտատորի դեմ դուրս եկած քաղաքական գործիչները ռեալ հաշվարկեն, թե ում հետ գործ ունեն ու ինչ մեթոդներ են կիրառելու էտ դիկտատորի հետ գործ ունենալուց: Ոչ թե զահլա տանեն հավայի վերլուծություններով, որոնց մասին սաղս էլ գիտենք:


նօ… դու ուզմում ես որ նրանց դեմ դուրս եկած քաղաքական գործիչները հենց նրանց տեխնոլոգիաներով նրանց դեմ պայքարեն… բայց էն գործիչը ով օգտագործում ա էդ տեխնոլոգիաները, ինքն էլ հենց նույնն ա… 

տեխնոլոգիայի ընտրույունը խոսում ա քաղաքական գործչի բարոյականության ու ազնվության մասին…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մուտիտ ... 88-ին անկախացել են երկրներ, որոնք չեն էլ իմացել թե երկիրն ինչ ա, ոչ էլ երբևէ լսել էին անկախության մասին: Թե չէ, ապեր, որ 88-ով դատենք, ամենամեծ քաղաքական գործիչը կարողա Զորի Բալայանը դառնա: Ոնց որ ձգտումներ էլ ունի:


խոսքս անկախության մասին չի… 88-ը շատ ավելի խորն ա ու բազմաշերտ ա քան ներկայացվում ա… սա մի հատ մեծ առանձին թեմա ա որ ջահելությունը դեռ չգիտի… իսկականից չգիտի…  Լևոնի ձեռքբերումն ըդտեղ անկախությունը չէր, շատ ավելի կարևոր բան էր… անգնահատելի բան…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես թքած ունեմ վիկիի հանրագիտարանի վրա, Տրիբուն ձյա: 
> Եթե մարդն իշխանության ա հասել արյուն թափելով (ոչ թե հեղաշրջման պատճառով, ուր արյուն թափվելուց հնարավոր չի խուսափել, այլ կանկրետնի warfare-ի համար RSVP չարած արյուն թափելով, ձեռի հետ), ուրեմն ինքը հաջողակ քաղաքական գործիչ չի, ինքը բ-ի տղա ա՝ դրանից բխող բոլոր հետևանքներով:


մմմմ .. Լիլ ջան ... թափել ա 10 հոգու անմեղ արյուն, ու դարձել ա 3 միլիոնանոց երկրի տեր: Մի հատ պարզ cost-benefit analysis արա: Իմ համար էլ ա ինքը ԲՏ, ու ԲՏ-ի ԲՏ: Բայց դրանից ոչինչ չի փոխվում: 10 անմեղ արյունը հիմա դարձել ա տարեկան 50.000-ի արտագաղթ: Ոռի ա, չէ՞: 

Զգացմունքային պահերը թողենք մի կողմ: Հարցը նրանում ա, որ Հայաստանը հիմա արագացող տենմպերով գնում ա գրողի ծոցը, ու շանս կար, որ 10 հոգու թափված արյունը երկրին օգուտ տար, այլ ոչ թե հանգեցներ նրան, որ երկրում մարդ չմնա: Վերջին հաշվով մարդկությունը վեհ գաղափարների համար միշտ էլ արյուն ա տվել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> խոսքս անկախության մասին չի… 88-ը շատ ավելի խորն ա ու բազմաշերտ ա քան ներկայացվում ա… սա մի հատ մեծ առանձին թեմա ա որ ջահելությունը դեռ չգիտի… իսկականից չգիտի…  Լևոնի ձեռքբերումն ըդտեղ անկախությունը չէր, շատ ավելի կարևոր բան էր… անգնահատելի բան…


Էն ժամանակ էլ մենակ Լևոնը չէր, լիքը այլ մարդիկ էին, որոնք հիմա Լևոնին պսլատ են արել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> նօ… դու ուզմում ես որ նրանց դեմ դուրս եկած քաղաքական գործիչները հենց նրանց տեխնոլոգիաներով նրանց դեմ պայքարեն… բայց էն գործիչը ով օգտագործում ա էդ տեխնոլոգիաները, ինքն էլ հենց նույնն ա… 
> 
> տեխնոլոգիայի ընտրույունը խոսում ա քաղաքական գործչի բարոյականության ու ազնվության մասին…


բե բե բե քեզ .... տեխնոլոգիա-մեխնոլոգիա .... իսկ եթե էտ տեխնոլոգիաներից ոչ մեկը չի աշխատում, ու՞մ բողկին են դրանք:

----------

Mephistopheles (30.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էն ժամանակ էլ մենակ Լևոնը չէր, լիքը այլ մարդիկ էին, որոնք հիմա Լևոնին պսլատ են արել:


դրա համար եմ ասում… առանձին թեմա ա… ու ես չգիտեմ ով ա ավելի տականք նրանք որ հետո պասլատ արի՞ն թե նա ում պասլատ արին… ու եթե դու էլ ես պասլատ անում, ուրեմն միանում ես պասատ անողներին… էտի դառնում ա քո շարջապատը, իրանք քեզ են վկայակոչելու Լևոնի դեմ խոսելուց…

----------

Տրիբուն (30.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> բե բե բե քեզ .... տեխնոլոգիա-մեխնոլոգիա .... իսկ եթե էտ տեխնոլոգիաներից ոչ մեկը *չի աշխատում*, ու՞մ բողկին են դրանք:


աշխատում ա, աշխատել ա… մենք էլ աշխատացրել ենք…

----------

Տրիբուն (30.10.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> մմմմ .. Լիլ ջան ... թափել ա 10 հոգու անմեղ արյուն, ու դարձել ա 3 միլիոնանոց երկրի տեր: Մի հատ պարզ cost-benefit analysis արա: Իմ համար էլ ա ինքը ԲՏ, ու ԲՏ-ի ԲՏ:* Բայց դրանից ոչինչ չի փոխվում:* 10 անմեղ արյունը հիմա դարձել ա տարեկան 50.000-ի արտագաղթ: Ոռի ա, չէ՞: 
> 
> Զգացմունքային պահերը թողենք մի կողմ: Հարցը նրանում ա, որ Հայաստանը հիմա արագացող տենմպերով գնում ա գրողի ծոցը, ու շանս կար, որ 10 հոգու թափված արյունը երկրին օգուտ տար, այլ ոչ թե հանգեցներ նրան, որ երկրում մարդ չմնա: Վերջին հաշվով մարդկությունը վեհ գաղափարների համար միշտ էլ արյուն ա տվել:


Փոխվում ա: cost-benefit analysis որ անեմ՝ 10-ը չէ, 1000 էլ "պուշեչնի մյասո" կդառնան: 
Հերիք ա մարդու անասնական ինքնապաշտպանության բնազդներն ու դրանից գեներացվող սպոնտան գործողություններն անցնացնեք հաջողակ ու խելացի քաղաքական գործունեության տակ:

----------

Chuk (30.10.2013)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ստորագրում եմ Տրիբունի սաղ ասածների տակ։ Լևոնը լուզեր ա, ու ինքը ասենք Սահակաշվիլու մակարդակից շատ ցածր ա որպես քաղաքական գործիչ։ Հայերեն ասած` ապիկար ա։ 
Ինքը ուներ ամենաշատ շանսերը և հենց ինքը կորցրեց ամենաշատ շանսերը։ Ինձ թվում է, որ ամենամեծ պրոբլեմն էն էր, որ ինքն իր հետ ազնիվ չէր ու խայտառակ հակասական կերպար էր։
Ափսոս...  :Xeloq:

----------

keyboard (30.10.2013), Տրիբուն (30.10.2013)

----------


## Chuk

Վիշապ, Տրիբունին նախորդ էջերից մեկում գրածս քեզ էլ եմ հասցեագրում. դու արժանի ես սերժիկի ու ռոբիկի պես իշխանության, րաֆֆիկի պես ընդդիմության  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ստորագրում եմ Տրիբունի սաղ ասածների տակ։ Լևոնը լուզեր ա, ու ինքը ասենք Սահակաշվիլու մակարդակից շատ ցածր ա որպես քաղաքական գործիչ։ Հայերեն ասած` ապիկար ա։ 
> Ինքը ուներ ամենաշատ շանսերը և հենց ինքը կորցրեց ամենաշատ շանսերը։ Ինձ թվում է, որ ամենամեծ պրոբլեմն էն էր, որ ինքն իր հետ ազնիվ չէր ու խայտառակ հակասական կերպար էր։
> Ափսոս...


սենց օդի մեջ ամեն մարդ է: ամեն ինչ կարա ասի, բայց որ Սահակաշվիլու մասին խոսք եղավ ասեմ… դու օքեյ ե՞ս որ մենք էլ Ղարաբանղի հետ վարվենք նենց ոնց Սահակաշվիլին վարվեց Օսեթիայի հետ, այսինքն համարեց որ գանացած ա…

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ, Տրիբունին նախորդ էջերից մեկում գրածս քեզ էլ եմ հասցեագրում. դու արժանի ես սերժիկի ու ռոբիկի պես իշխանության, րաֆֆիկի պես ընդդիմության


Դե ինձ սկզբունքորեն բախտ է վիճակվել նաև արժանի լինել Լևոնի պես դեմագոգի իշխանությանը... ավելի շուտ բարդակին։ Հետո` իրա պես ընդդիմությանը։ Մեջն ինչ կար։ :Pardon: 
Մեկն է մյուսին ծնել։ Էսօրվա իշխանությունները Լևոնի շկոլան են։ 
Ռոբին Լևոնն ա պիրել, Սերժիկն էլ Լևոնի վախտ պաշտպանության նախարար էր, անվտագնության վարչության պետ էր, ազգային անվտանգության նախարար էր... ոչ մեկ էլ լուսնից չի իջել։

----------

keyboard (30.10.2013), Տրիբուն (30.10.2013)

----------


## Վիշապ

> սենց օդի մեջ ամեն մարդ է: ամեն ինչ կարա ասի, բայց որ Սահակաշվիլու մասին խոսք եղավ ասեմ… դու օքեյ ե՞ս որ մենք էլ Ղարաբանղի հետ վարվենք նենց ոնց Սահակաշվիլին վարվեց Օսեթիայի հետ, այսինքն համարեց որ գանացած ա…


Մեֆ տուֆտա բան ես ասում։ Ոնց որ ասես օսերը վրացի չեն այնպես, ինչպես ղարաբացիները հայ չեն։ Սահակաշվիլին չգիտեմ ինչ ա համարել, բայց իրա գալստուկ ուտելը Լևոնի ցանկացած քայի հետ կարող ես կռվցնել։ Կարող ա մեկ ու մեջ գալստուկը հաղթի։

----------

keyboard (30.10.2013), Տրիբուն (30.10.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Դե ինձ սկզբունքորեն բախտ է վիճակվել նաև արժանի լինել Լևոնի պես դեմագոգի իշխանությանը... ավելի շուտ բարդակին։ Հետո` իրա պես ընդդիմությանը։ Մեջն ինչ կար։
> Մեկն է մյուսին ծնել։ Էսօրվա իշխանությունները Լևոնի շկոլան են։ 
> Ռոբին Լևոնն ա պիրել, Սերժիկն էլ Լևոնի վախտ պաշտպանության նախարար էր, անվտագնության վարչության պետ էր, ազգային անվտանգության նախարար էր... ոչ մեկ էլ լուսնից չի իջել։


Վիշ, էս արգումենտն էնքան շատ ա հնչել... ես ինքս էլ բազմիցս ասել եմ նույնը՝ սրանց Լևոնը բերեց մեր գլխին: Հա, հասկացանք, տենց ա, իրենք նույն համակարգից դուրս եկան: 
Բայց Սերժն ու մնացածը շարունակեցին թափ հավաքել ու հաստատվել ու խորը արմատներ գցել Լևոնի հեռանալուց շատ ու շատ հետո նույնպես: 
Հա, իրա օրոք քո նշած պաշտոններին էր Սերժը, բայց լիքը ուրիշ մարդիկ էլ պաշտոն ունեին, ի՞նչ աներ՝ միանձնյա կառավարեր երկիրը, որ հանկարծ մեջներից ոչ մի հատ անասունի ծնունդ դուրս չգա՞ր: 
Սերժին ինքը չի նախագահ նշանակել, մենք ենք թույլ տվել, որ դառնա: Օլիգարխներին էլ ենք մենք թողել, որ էս կարգի նստեն գլխներիս: 
Ասածս էն ա, որ միայն Լևոնին մեղադրելն ու տարիներով նույն բանն ասելը բան չի փոխում:

----------


## Վիշապ

Գալ, համաձայն եմ, որ մենակ Լևոնին մեղադրելը բան չի փոխում, բայց Լևոնին արդարացնելը առավել ևս չի փոխում։ 
Ինքը լավ օրինակ չի որպես քաղաքական գործիչ, ընդհամենը սա ենք ասում։ Լավ օրինակ էլ չունենք, չենք ստացել so far։ 
Մեֆը պնդում ա հակառակը, որ պետք ա Լևոնի արևով երդվել։ Խնդրեմ, կարելի է Ստալինի արևով էլ երդվել։ 
Մի օղորմածիկ հարևան ունենք,  ասում էր` ու՞ր ես Ստալին, հիմա լինեիր, սաղին չոքցնեիր...
Լևոնի մասին ինչ պիտի ասենք` ու՞ր ես Լևոն, հիմա լինեիր, հավայի ճառ ասեիր, տուֆտա կանխատեսումներ անեիր, «Լևո՛ն, Լևո՛ն» գոռայինք, ցրվեինք տներով...

----------

Տրիբուն (30.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ տուֆտա բան ես ասում։ *Ոնց որ ասես օսերը վրացի չեն այնպես, ինչպես ղարաբացիները հայ չեն*։ Սահակաշվիլին չգիտեմ ինչ ա համարել, բայց իրա գալստուկ ուտելը Լևոնի ցանկացած քայի հետ կարող ես կռվցնել։ Կարող ա մեկ ու մեջ գալստուկը հաղթի։


Չէ, էդ չեմ ուզում ասել… ուզում եմ ասել Հայաստանը կարա Ղարաբաղը կորցնի այնպես ինչպես Վրաստանը կորցրեց Աբծազիան և Օսեթիան, միայն շատ ավելի ցավոտ… թե՞ էն միամիտ մտքին ես որ տենց բան չի կարա լինի… եթե տենց ես կարծում, ապա նայիր ՀՀ պատմությունը, վերջին շարջանի… ու մեկ էլ հետևիՍերժի գործողություններին… 

Ապեր, Լևոնը երկրի նախագահ ա եղել Հայաստանի ամենածանր շարջանում, երբ հնարավոր բոլոր աղետները կախված են եղել երկրի գլխին… ոռնվազն ապերախտություն ա ճշմարտությունն ամբողջությամբ չասելը…

դու Լևոնի ո՞ր քայլը գիտես որ ուզում ես Սահակաշվիլու գալուստուկ ծամելու հետ համեմատես… դու ճշմարտությունը նախ պտի ասես, կարողանաս ամբողջությամբ ասել որ հետո համեմատես…

----------

Chuk (30.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Գալ, համաձայն եմ, որ մենակ Լևոնին մեղադրելը բան չի փոխում, բայց Լևոնին արդարացնելը առավել ևս չի փոխում։ 
> Ինքը լավ օրինակ չի որպես քաղաքական գործիչ, ընդհամենը սա ենք ասում։ Լավ օրինակ էլ չունենք, չենք ստացել so far։ 
> *Մեֆը պնդում ա հակառակը, որ պետք ա Լևոնի արևով երդվել։* Խնդրեմ, կարելի է Ստալինի արևով էլ երդվել։ 
> Մի օղորմածիկ հարևան ունենք,  ասում էր` ու՞ր ես Ստալին, հիմա լինեիր, սաղին չոքցնեիր...
> Լևոնի մասին ինչ պիտի ասենք` ու՞ր ես Լևոն, հիմա լինեիր, հավայի ճառ ասեիր, տուֆտա կանխատեսումներ անեիր, «Լևո՛ն, Լևո՛ն» գոռայինք, ցրվեինք տներով...


Մեֆը պնդում ա որ պետք ա Լևոնի մասին ասել ամբողջ ճշմարտությունն ու կարողանալ իրան օբյեկտիվ գնահատել… մարդու հասանալիքը տալ մարդուն… էսքան բան…

----------

Chuk (30.10.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Դե ինձ սկզբունքորեն բախտ է վիճակվել նաև արժանի լինել Լևոնի պես դեմագոգի իշխանությանը... ավելի շուտ բարդակին։ Հետո` իրա պես ընդդիմությանը։ Մեջն ինչ կար։
> Մեկն է մյուսին ծնել։ Էսօրվա իշխանությունները Լևոնի շկոլան են։ 
> Ռոբին Լևոնն ա պիրել, Սերժիկն էլ Լևոնի վախտ պաշտպանության նախարար էր, անվտագնության վարչության պետ էր, ազգային անվտանգության նախարար էր... ոչ մեկ էլ լուսնից չի իջել։


Չէ, Վիշ ջան, քեզ սկզբունքորեն բախտ է վիճակվել ունենալ Լևոնի պես իշխանության, ում իշխանության օրոք հաղթել ենք պատերազմում, հաղթահարել էներգետիկ ու տնտեսական ճգնաժամը, երկիրը գցել բարեփոխումների փուլ, սակայն այդպես էլ չես գնահատել ու արժանի չես եղել իրականում: Դու արժանի ես եղել հենց սերժիկի ու ռոբիկի նման իշխանության:

Չէ, Վիշ ջան, քեզ սկզբունքորեն բախտ է վիճակվել ունենալ Լևոնի պես ընդդիմություն, ով կարողացել է ապատիայից հանել ժողովրդի զգալի հատված ու ավելի քան որևէ այլ մեկը մոտ լինել իշխանափոխության, որը ցավոք չի հաջողվել դիմացը զոռբաներ լինելու պատճառով, սակայն կարողացել է անգամ դրանից հետո պահպանել ընդդիմությունը ու ստեղծել մի քաղաքական ուժ, ով դեռ իրեն ցույց է տալու, բայց դու չես գնահատել ու այդպես էլ արժանի չես եղել այդ ընդդիմությանը: Դու արժանի ես եղել հենց Րաֆֆիի տիպի ընդդիմությանը:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Չէ, Վիշ ջան, քեզ սկզբունքորեն բախտ է վիճակվել ունենալ Լևոնի պես իշխանության, ում իշխանության օրոք հաղթել ենք պատերազմում, հաղթահարել էներգետիկ ու տնտեսական ճգնաժամը, երկիրը գցել բարեփոխումների փուլ, սակայն այդպես էլ չես գնահատել ու արժանի չես եղել իրականում: Դու արժանի ես եղել հենց սերժիկի ու ռոբիկի նման իշխանության:
> 
> Չէ, Վիշ ջան, քեզ սկզբունքորեն բախտ է վիճակվել ունենալ Լևոնի պես ընդդիմություն, ով կարողացել է ապատիայից հանել ժողովրդի զգալի հատված ու ավելի քան որևէ այլ մեկը մոտ լինել իշխանափոխության, որը ցավոք չի հաջողվել դիմացը զոռբաներ լինելու պատճառով, սակայն կարողացել է անգամ դրանից հետո պահպանել ընդդիմությունը ու ստեղծել մի քաղաքական ուժ, ով դեռ իրեն ցույց է տալու, բայց դու չես գնահատել ու այդպես էլ արժանի չես եղել այդ ընդդիմությանը: Դու արժանի ես եղել հենց Րաֆֆիի տիպի ընդդիմությանը:


Հա, չեմ գնահատել, որ գնահատեի հիմա Շվեյցարիա էինք լինելու։ Չուկ, մի հատ էլ կարդա Տրիբունի գրառումները։ 
Դու ասում ես հետևյալը` մենք բախտավոր ենք, որ Լևոնի պես իշխանություն ու ընդդիմություն ենք ունեցել, պարզապես ցավոք հիմա քաքի մեջ ենք :LOL:  Մնում է հասկանալ, թե ինչում է կայանում մեր բախտավորությունը։

----------

Տրիբուն (30.10.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Հա, չեմ գնահատել, որ գնահատեի հիմա Շվեյցարիա էինք լինելու։ Չուկ, մի հատ էլ կարդա Տրիբունի գրառումները։ 
> Դու ասում ես հետևյալը` մենք բախտավոր ենք, որ Լևոնի պես իշխանություն ու ընդդիմություն ենք ունեցել, պարզապես ցավոք հիմա քաքի մեջ ենք Մնում է հասկանալ, թե ինչում է կայանում մեր բախտավորությունը։


Տրիբունի գրառումները կարդացել եմ, Վիշապ ջան: Ամենայն հարգանք Տրիբունի նկատմամբ, մեջբերեմ իր գրառումներից մի քանիսը.




> Էսօր ՆԻկոլի էս գրածը թերթում էի կարդում: Լավն էր: Մենակ Նիկոլը մի միտք մոռացել ա վերջում - *ինքը վերջում միշտ ճիշտ ա դուրս գալիս, բայց արդեն ուշ ա լինում:*


Խոսքն իհարկե Լևոնի մասին է, ու սա բացարձակ ճշմարտություն է:




> ...
> 
> Ամփոփեմ, Արշավորդ ջան, ունենք այն ինչ ունենք: ՄԻ կողմից ՍՍ + ներկա համակարգ (անգրագիտություն, թալան, կոռուպցիա, մեռած արտաքին քաղաքականություն, մարդու իրավունքների ոտնահարում և այլն), մյուս կողմից ԼՏՊ + ոչ այնքան հաճելի հիշողություններ (թալան, կոռուպցիա, հաղթանակած պատերազմ, մութ, ցուրտ), բայց գրագիտություն, աշխարհայացք, լայն մտահորիզոն, ու արտաքին քաղաքականության հստակ ընկալում: ԸՆՏՐԻ՛Ր:
> 
> ...





> ...
> ԼՏՊ պատմական առաքելության մասով, կցանկանայի նշել, սիրելի հայրենակից-ակումբակիցներ (որ թեմայի շրջանակներում մնանք էլի), որ անձամբ ես վաղուց եմ համոզվել, որ այդ մարդու ուսերին մեծ բեռ ենք ազգովի դրել - հանել մեզ խորը քաքի մեջից: Ու անձամբ ես ԼՏՊ-ին փոխարինող չեմ տեսնում: Ու ինձ նման շատ-շատերը: Վելիկի Վոյիններին դեմ ենք տվել Վելիկի Դիպլոմատի: 
> Իսկ մարքսիստ Դավոն դեմք ա: Էս մարդուն անկեղծ սիրում ու հարգում եմ, նույնիսկ չեմ նկատում նրա Մարքսիստական կողմնորոշումը: Մարդը գաղափարախոսության կրող է:





> Astgh-ի խոսքերից
> 					
> 
> էդքանից ավել էլ ինչ ասի? մեր գոյության ամբողջ շրջանում մեր ամենախոշոր հաղթանակն է Արցախի ազատագրումը... ու դա եղավ Լևոնի օրոք
> 
> 
> Բայց դե, լիքը մարդ քամակը պատառոտելով կապացուցի, որ երկիրը կարող էր պատերազմ հաղթել դավաճան նախագահով - իրոք ունիկալ դեպք պատմության մեջ - ու ամենամեծ ձեռքբերումն էլ Լինսի փողերով ճամփա սարքելն ու երկու հատ կաֆե բացելն ա…




Ինչ վերաբերում է նույն Տրիբունի վերջին շրջանի գրառումներին, ապա ես լուրջ չեմ մոտենում հուսահատված, հուսահատության արդյունքում չարացած ու ոչ ռացիոնալ գրառումներին, ինչքան էլ որ մեր ընկեր Տրիբունը կպնդի, որ իրա աչքերը հիմա բացվել են: Կանցնի ժամանակ, կրքերը կսառեն, մեր ընկերը կվերադառնա իր հին, տրամաբանված, անաչառ մտքերին:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ինչ վերաբերում է նույն Տրիբունի վերջին շրջանի գրառումներին, ապա ես* լուրջ չեմ մոտենում հուսահատված, հուսահատության արդյունքում չարացած ու ոչ ռացիոնալ գրառումներին*, ինչքան էլ որ մեր ընկեր Տրիբունը կպնդի, որ իրա աչքերը հիմա բացվել են: Կանցնի ժամանակ, կրքերը կսառեն, մեր ընկերը կվերադառնա իր հին, տրամաբանված, անաչառ մտքերին:


Ասա, ասա, աշխարհի վրա դառնացած, 10 օր հաց չկերած …

 :LOL:

----------

Տրիբուն (30.10.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Ասա, ասա, աշխարհի վրա դառնացած, 10 օր հաց չկերած …


Էդ էլ քո կողմից, բայց հաց չուտելը չափազանցրիր հաստատ  :Smile:

----------

Ձայնալար (30.10.2013)

----------


## Chuk

Աչքիս Տրիբունը զգում էր, որ էս քանի օրը Լևոնը հայտարարությամբ ա հանդես գալու, դրա համար էր ակտիվացնում թեման՝ վատ ֆոն ապահովելու համար  :Jpit: 




> *Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան. Սերժ Սարգսյանի հրաժարականն այլընտրանք չունի*
> 
> Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան. Սերժ Սարգսյանի հրաժարականն այլընտրանք չունի
> Ես թեպետ չեմ ճանաչում ԼՂՀ ԱԺ պատգամավոր Վահան Բադասյանին, այդուհանդերձ չեմ կարող չհամաձայնել երեկվա նրա հայտարարության (iLur.am 29.10.2013) այն եզրակացության հետ, որ Հայաստանի և Արցախի ապագայի հանդեպ անկեղծ մտահոգություն ունենալու պարագայում Սերժ Սարգսյանը պետք է խոհեմություն դրսևորի և ինքնակամ հրաժարվի իր պաշտոնից։ Այն, որ վերջինս, բացառությամբ անձնական և կլանային բարգավաճման բնագավառի, այդ պաշտոնում բոլոր մնացյալ առումներով լիովին ձախողվել է, բանական մարդու մոտ, իհարկե, որևէ կասկած չի հարուցում։ Ի տարբերություն հարգարժան պատգամավորի, սակայն, իմ ելակետը ո՛չ թե Սերժ Սարգսյանի անցյալում գործած սխալներն ու հանցանքներն են, այլ այն, թե գոնե սրանից հետո ունա՞կ է նա, արդյոք, որևէ օգտակար գործ կատարելու Հայաստանի և Արցախի համար։ Պատասխանը, որքան էլ ցավալի, միանշանակ «ո՛չ» է։ Որովհետև.
> 
> 1. Իր անհաշվենկատ, ավելի ճիշտ, արկածախնդիր քաղաքական դեգերումների պատճառով Սերժ Սարգսյանը, հետևաբար նաև նրա ղեկավարած երկիրը, թե՛ Արևմուտքում, թե՛ Ռուսաստանում ձեռք է բերել, մեղմ ասած, անվստահելի գործըներոջ համբավ՝ արտաքուստ թեև վերացական թվացող մի հանգամանք, որը, սակայն, իրականում չափազանց կոնկրետ, եթե ոչ աղետալի հետևանքներ կարող է ունենալ ինչպես Հայաստանի, այնպես էլ Ղարաբաղի համար։
> 
> 2. Ակնհայտ է, որ վստահելի գործընկերոջ համբավը վերականգնելու և ազգերի համաշխարհային ընտանիքում արժանի տեղ զբաղեցնելու համար Հայաստանը կարիք ունի համակարգային արմատական բարեփոխումների։ Ակնկալել, որ այդ բարեփոխումներն ի վիճակի է իրականացնել Սերժ Սարգսյանը, հավասարազոր է քաղաքական կուրության։ Այդ անձնավորությունից բարեփոխիչ կերտելու «միամտություն» իրենց կարող էին թույլ տալ միայն «իդեալիստ» ևրոբյուրոկրատները։ Սերժ Սարգսյանն ստեղծել է պետական կառավարման մի այնպիսի իդեալական համակարգ, որը լիովին ծառայում է սեփական բարգավաճման և իշխանության պահպանման նպատակին։ Նա հիմար չէ, որ կտրի այն ճյուղը, որի վրա նստած է։
> 
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ ilur.am

----------

Mephistopheles (30.10.2013), Norton (30.10.2013), Tig (30.10.2013), Գալաթեա (30.10.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> 6. Սերժ Սարգսյանի կամավոր հրաժարականն ամենևին քաղաքական վենդետա չի ենթադրում։ Ավելին, կարծում եմ, քաղաքական նպատակահարմարությունից ելնելով, դա պետք է տեղի ունենա Ազգային Ժողովի կողմից նրան *անձի և գույքի լիակատար անձեռնմխելիությամբ օժտելու պայմանով։*


Սխալ ա:

----------


## Chuk

> Սխալ ա:


Գուցե, բայց եթե խնդրին նայում ես տեքստում արտահայտված չափազանց լուրջ մտահոգության կոնտեքստով, տեսնում ես, որ էս պահին առաջնահերթը էն ա, որ ինքը ուղղակի հրաժարական տա, որ կարողանաս երկիրդ *ա*ի մեջից հանել:

----------

Tig (30.10.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գուցե, բայց եթե խնդրին նայում ես տեքստում արտահայտված չափազանց լուրջ մտահոգության կոնտեքստով, տեսնում ես, որ էս պահին առաջնահերթը էն ա, որ ինքը ուղղակի հրաժարական տա, որ կարողանաս երկիրդ *ա*ի մեջից հանել:


Գուցե:
Բայց համատեղելն ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ, որ մարդկանց աչքը տեսներ, որ պատժվել կա:
Գոնե մեկին էդ ասածդ *ա*-ը կերցնել ա պետք: Թե չէ երբեք էս "պատոչնի կռուգից" դուրս չենք գա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբունի գրառումները կարդացել եմ, Վիշապ ջան: Ամենայն հարգանք Տրիբունի նկատմամբ, մեջբերեմ իր գրառումներից մի քանիսը.
> 
> 
> Խոսքն իհարկե Լևոնի մասին է, ու սա բացարձակ ճշմարտություն է:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում է նույն Տրիբունի վերջին շրջանի գրառումներին, ապա ես լուրջ չեմ մոտենում հուսահատված, հուսահատության արդյունքում չարացած ու ոչ ռացիոնալ գրառումներին, ինչքան էլ որ մեր ընկեր Տրիբունը կպնդի, որ իրա աչքերը հիմա բացվել են: Կանցնի ժամանակ, կրքերը կսառեն, մեր ընկերը կվերադառնա իր հին, տրամաբանված, անաչառ մտքերին:


Մոռացա ասես, որ Տրիբունը ժամանակին նաև քամակը պատռելով գնում էր Լևոնի միտինգներին: Բայց Տրիբունը ի վիճակի ա վերարժեքավերել ու հետադարձ հայացք քցելով վերաիմաստավորել իրա դիրքորոշումը, մինչդեռ որոշ մարդիկ սաղ կյանքները կախված են մնում Լևոնի ձվերից, այնպես ինչպես Վիշապի հարևանը կախվա ա մնացել Ստալինի ձվերից:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ու Տրիբունի աչքերը արդեն չորս տարի ա բաց են: Նենց չի, որ երեկ իմացա սաղ նորությունները:

----------


## Chuk

> Մոռացա ասես, որ Տրիբունը ժամանակին նաև քամակը պատռելով գնում էր Լևոնի միտինգներին: Բայց Տրիբունը ի վիճակի ա վերարժեքավերել ու հետադարձ հայացք քցելով վերաիմաստավորել իրա դիրքորոշումը, մինչդեռ որոշ մարդիկ սաղ կյանքները կախված են մնում Լևոնի ձվերից, այնպես ինչպես Վիշապի հարևանը կախվա ա մնացել Ստալինի ձվերից:


Գնել ջան, պատասխանդ կանխագուշակելի էր, իսկ իմ ասածը ճիշտ ա, որոշ ժամանակ հետ բոլորը կհամոզվեն, որ իսկապես կվերարժեքավորես ու կգաս հին տեսակետիդ  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վիշապ, Տրիբունին նախորդ էջերից մեկում գրածս քեզ էլ եմ հասցեագրում. դու արժանի ես սերժիկի ու ռոբիկի պես իշխանության, րաֆֆիկի պես ընդդիմության


Ես ու Վիշապը արժան ենք Ռոբիկին ու Սերժիկին, դու արժան ես Հիսուս Քրիստոսին: Դե հիմա կարա՞ս ասես, թե ինչ իշխանություն ունենք մենք՝ անարժաններս, ու դուք՝ արժանավորներդ:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Մոռացա ասես, որ Տրիբունը ժամանակին նաև քամակը պատռելով գնում էր Լևոնի միտինգներին: Բայց Տրիբունը ի վիճակի ա վերարժեքավերել ու հետադարձ հայացք քցելով վերաիմաստավորել իրա դիրքորոշումը, մինչդեռ որոշ մարդիկ սաղ կյանքները կախված են մնում Լևոնի ձվերից, այնպես ինչպես Վիշապի հարևանը կախվա ա մնացել Ստալինի ձվերից:


Տրիբուն ձյա, առհասարակ՝ տղամարդու գենետալ օրգաններից կախվելը ճիշտ բան չի: Պետք ա որ ցավա շատ:
Պարզապես կան մարդիկ, որ մեկ քաղաքական գործչի քայլերը իմաստավորում են ընդհանուր պատկերից ելնելով, big picture-ին նայելով, ու կան նենցները, որ դատում են ըստ կոնկրետ, ժամանակահատվածային վերցրած քայլերի:
Դրա դեմ ոչինչ չես կարա անես:

----------


## Chuk

> Ես ու Վիշապը արժան ենք Ռոբիկին ու Սերժիկին, դու արժան ես Հիսուս Քրիստոսին: Դե հիմա կարա՞ս ասես, թե ինչ իշխանություն ունենք մենք՝ անարժաններս, ու դուք՝ արժանավորներդ:


Նույնը, Տրիբուն ջան, ցավոք նույնը  :Sad:  Դեռ... չնայած մեկս արժանի ա դրան, մյուսս չէ  :Jpit:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, առհասարակ՝ տղամարդու գենետալ օրգաններից կախվելը ճիշտ բան չի: Պետք ա որ ցավա շատ:
> Պարզապես կան մարդիկ, որ մեկ քաղաքական գործչի քայլերը իմաստավորում են ընդհանուր պատկերից ելնելով, big picture-ին նայելով, ու կան նենցները, որ դատում են ըստ կոնկրետ, ժամանակահատվածային վերցրած քայլերի:
> Դրա դեմ ոչինչ չես կարա անես:


Բայց գոնե կարա՞նք ընդունենք, որ գլոբալ պակերը ոռի ա, ու որ էտ գլոբալ ոռի պատկերի մի բաղադրիչն էլ Լևոնն ա:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Բայց գոնե կարա՞նք ընդունենք, որ գլոբալ պակերը ոռի ա, ու որ էտ գլոբալ ոռի պատկերի մի բաղադրիչն էլ Լևոնն ա:


Է հա, ոնց կարա չլինի բաղադրիչներից մեկը: 
Էդ պատկերում ինչն ա շատ՝ բաղադրիչը:

----------


## Tig

> Գուցե, բայց եթե խնդրին նայում ես տեքստում արտահայտված չափազանց լուրջ մտահոգության կոնտեքստով, տեսնում ես, որ էս պահին առաջնահերթը էն ա, որ ինքը ուղղակի հրաժարական տա, որ կարողանաս երկիրդ *ա*ի մեջից հանել:


Չնայած ալերգիաս Լևոնի նկատմամբ խրոնիկական է ու չի անցել, բայց այսօրվա իրավիճակից ելնելով համաձայն եմ Չուկի մոտեցման հետ: Չնայած չեմ հավատում, որ Սերժը էդքան խոհեմություն կունենա, ու եթե նույնիսկ հրաշք տեղի ունենա ու Սերժը խոհեմանա, նրան չեն թողնի, որ իրականացնի էդ խոհեմությունը: Այսինքն չթողողներն էլ պիտի խոհեմանան, էսօրվա օրով մեկի խոհեմանալով հարց չի լուծվի: Բայց դժվար թե իրանց ախռաննիկների հետևից աշխարհին նայող մարդիկ կարողանան խոհեմանալու կամք դրսևորել...

----------

Chuk (30.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հա, չեմ գնահատել, որ գնահատեի հիմա Շվեյցարիա էինք լինելու։ Չուկ, մի հատ էլ կարդա Տրիբունի գրառումները։ 
> Դու ասում ես հետևյալը` մենք բախտավոր ենք, որ Լևոնի պես իշխանություն ու ընդդիմություն ենք ունեցել, պարզապես ցավոք հիմա քաքի մեջ ենք Մնում է հասկանալ, թե ինչում է կայանում մեր բախտավորությունը։


Վիշ, Տրիբուն, եթե ուզում եք իմանալ լևոնն ինչ ա արել ու ինչում ա հաջողել, ապա փորձեք պատկերացնել թե ինչ կլիներ Հայաստանն էն ժամանակ ու այսօր եթե մենք ղարաբաղի պատերազմը տանուլ տված լինեինք, իսկ դա պատկերացնելու համար մեծ երևակայութուն պետք չի… էն ժամանակնվա մեր ընտրությունն էր պայույր հայրիկյանը ՈՎ էսօր էլ կա, սոս սոս սարգսյաը/դաշնակները… սրանք պատերազմի ժամանակ ուզում էին լևոնին պօստից գցել ու պատկերացրեք եթե հաջողեին… 

ասածս անհնարին բան չի մեր պատմությունը հիմնաԿԱՆՈՒՄ էդ ընթացքն ա ունեցել, բայց դուք ընենց եք խոսում ոնց որ էդ հաղթանակը սենց թե նենց պրի լիներ… թե՞ Լևոնը կապ չունի էդ հաղթանակի հետ…

----------

Chuk (30.10.2013), Ձայնալար (30.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սխալ ա:


Սխալ չի… նույնիսկ շատ ճիշտ ա…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Սխալ չի… նույնիսկ շատ ճիշտ ա…


Հաջորդ գրառմանս մեջ բացատրել եմ՝ ինչու եմ սխալ համարում, անգամ հասկանալով որ ճիշտը դա ա: Պետք չի առանձին գրառումս մեջբերել ու հակաճառել:

----------

Mephistopheles (30.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հաջորդ գրառմանս մեջ բացատրել եմ՝ ինչու եմ սխալ համարում, անգամ հասկանալով որ ճիշտը դա ա: Պետք չի առանձին գրառումս մեջբերել ու հակաճառել:


Ok…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հաջորդ գրառմանս մեջ բացատրել եմ՝ ինչու եմ սխալ համարում, անգամ հասկանալով որ ճիշտը դա ա: Պետք չի առանձին գրառումս մեջբերել ու հակաճառել:


էդ էլ ա սխալ… շատ…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Փոխվում ա: cost-benefit analysis որ անեմ՝ 10-ը չէ, 1000 էլ "պուշեչնի մյասո" կդառնան: 
> Հերիք ա մարդու անասնական ինքնապաշտպանության բնազդներն ու դրանից գեներացվող սպոնտան գործողություններն անցնացնեք հաջողակ ու խելացի քաղաքական գործունեության տակ:


Հաջողակ ու խելացի չէ, ռեալ ու արդյունավետ ... 

Իսկ դրա դիմացը կանգնածը, անողնաշար, անհեռատես, լուզեռ .... Մարդը պայքարում ա իրան հրաժարականի հասցրածների ու հոկտեմբերի 27-ով բացարձակ իշխանության եկածների դեմ, ու տրնգի ա պարում: Բա սրա՞ն ինչ անուն դնենք:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նույնը, Տրիբուն ջան, ցավոք նույնը  Դեռ... չնայած մեկս արժանի ա դրան, մյուսս չէ


Ապեր, ես լիվ ընդունում եմ իմ դրան արժանի լինելը: Ընդունում եմ միանշանակ:

Բայց նաև ընդունում եմ, որ իրանձանից արժանիներն էլ կան: Օրինակ նրանք, ովքեր կարան գլուխները կախ հա գնան նույն մարդու հետևից, չնայած այն բանին, որ նաև էտ նույն մարդու արածների հետևանքն ա այն, որ Սերժը մինչև հիմա իշխանության ա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վիշ, Տրիբուն, եթե ուզում եք իմանալ լևոնն ինչ ա արել ու ինչում ա հաջողել, ապա փորձեք պատկերացնել թե ինչ կլիներ Հայաստանն էն ժամանակ ու այսօր եթե մենք ղարաբաղի պատերազմը տանուլ տված լինեինք, իսկ դա պատկերացնելու համար մեծ երևակայութուն պետք չի… էն ժամանակնվա մեր ընտրությունն էր պայույր հայրիկյանը ՈՎ էսօր էլ կա, սոս սոս սարգսյաը/դաշնակները… սրանք պատերազմի ժամանակ ուզում էին լևոնին պօստից գցել ու պատկերացրեք եթե հաջողեին… 
> 
> ասածս անհնարին բան չի մեր պատմությունը հիմնաԿԱՆՈՒՄ էդ ընթացքն ա ունեցել, բայց դուք ընենց եք խոսում ոնց որ էդ հաղթանակը սենց թե նենց պրի լիներ… թե՞ Լևոնը կապ չունի էդ հաղթանակի հետ…


Ապեր, բա ինչի՞ Լևոնի ածականը Ռեմբո չեք դրել  :LOL: 

Հ.Գ. Ապեր ղարաբաղի պատերազմը հաղթել ա Հայաստանն ու հայ ժողովուրդը: Այ ոնց դուք եք սաղ Լևոնին վերագրում, տենց էլ ուրիշները սաղ Վազգենին, Ռոբին ու Սերժիկին են առանձին-առանձին վերագրում: Մի հոգին պատերազմ չի հաղթում: Ուրիշ բան, որ մեկը ես, չեմ ուրանում էն փաստը, որ Հայաստանը Ղարաբաղում հաղթել ա Լևոնի նախագահության օորոք, ու Լևոնը, որպես երկրի նախագահ, հսկայական ներդրում ա ունեցել էտ հարցում: 

Բայց չեմ հասկանում, թե պրիչոմ տուտ Ղարաբաղ: Ապեր, մարդը 20 տարի առաջ հսկայական գործ ա արել, բայց էտ արդյոք նշանակում ա, որ ինքը միշտ ու բոլոր հարցերում ճիշտ ա եղել ու կա, ու կլինի: Երկրորդ, Ղարաբաղի մեծ ստրատեգը, եքյա Ադրբեջանին մենակով կզցնողը, ոնց չի կարում երկու հատ կռիսի հախից գա  :LOL:

----------

Սերխիո (30.10.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սխալ ա:


Լիլ ջան, քեզ էս ոչ մի բան չի հիշացնում ? Գհիշես էն 15 կետերը, որ հետո 2 կետ դառան, որ հետո ոչ մի կետ մնային, որ բարի Սերժի հետ երկխոսեինք, որը խաբար չէր, որ Հայաստանում քաղբանտարկյալներ կան: Թսանը մնում ա, թսան, ջանս: Սերժը թող գնա, թող ունեցած չունեցածն էլ հետը տանի (որը Հայաստանի կեսն ա, ի միջի այլոց), մենակ թող գնա, էլի փլիիիիիզ ....  :Blush:

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, ես լիվ ընդունում եմ իմ դրան արժանի լինելը: Ընդունում եմ միանշանակ:
> 
> Բայց նաև ընդունում եմ, որ իրանձանից արժանիներն էլ կան: Օրինակ նրանք, ովքեր կարան գլուխները կախ հա գնան նույն մարդու հետևից, չնայած այն բանին, որ նաև էտ նույն մարդու արածների հետևանքն ա այն, որ Սերժը մինչև հիմա իշխանության ա:


Օքեյ, դե գնա, գնա ուրիշի հետևից:
Նախ տեսնեմ ու՞մ հետևից ես գնում, հետո էլ տեսնեմ ու՞ր ես հասնելու  :Jpit:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Օքեյ, դե գնա, գնա ուրիշի հետևից:
> Նախ տեսնեմ ու՞մ հետևից ես գնում, հետո էլ տեսնեմ ու՞ր ես հասնելու


Ապեր, որ ոչ մի տեղ էլ չհասնեմ, հաստատ ձեզանից հետ չեմ լինի  :LOL:  Ձեզանից հետ ընգնելու վայրանտ պռոստը չկա ...

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ու ես վաբշե ոչ մեկի հետևցի գնալու պրոբլեմ չունեմ: Մոռացել ես իմ վերջին տարիների կրեդոն ? Ես փաթթած ունեմ ...  :Tongue:

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, որ ոչ մի տեղ էլ չհասնեմ, հաստատ ձեզանից հետ չեմ լինի  Ձեզանից հետ ընգնելու վայրանտ պռոստը չկա ...


Պու՜յ  :Smile: 

Ի դեպ ընդամենը 3 ժամ առաջ հրապարակված հոդվածը, Լևոնի մի խոսքը, արդեն ռեկորդներ ա խփում ընթերցված ու տարածված լինելու առումով: Այ էդքան «թոշակառու» ու «լուզեր» ա պապին, որ ամեն խոսքին սենց անհամբեր բոլորը սպասում են:

----------

Աթեիստ (30.10.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Պու՜յ 
> 
> Ի դեպ ընդամենը 3 ժամ առաջ հրապարակված հոդվածը, Լևոնի մի խոսքը, արդեն ռեկորդներ ա խփում ընթերցված ու տարածված լինելու առումով: Այ էդքան «թոշակառու» ու «լուզեր» ա պապին, որ ամեն խոսքին սենց անհամբեր բոլորը սպասում են:


Ապեր, բա քո կարծիքով լուզեռը ուրիշ ոնց ա լինում ? Պատկերացրա, մի մարդու հետևից մի միլոին հոգի գնում ա, ու խնդրում ա, որ իշխանությունը վերցնի, ու էտ մարդը էտ մարդը բան չի կարում անի, *ԼՈՒԶԵՌ* .... 

Մի հատ էլ կարդա Վիշապի գրածը 



> *Ինքը ուներ ամենաշատ շանսերը և հենց ինքը կորցրեց ամենաշատ շանսերը։*

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, նա քո կարծիքով լուզեռը ուրիշ ոնց ա լինում ? Պատկերացրա, մի մարդու հետևից մի միլոին հոգի գնում ա, ու խնդրում ա, որ իշխանությունը վերցնի, ու էտ մարդը էտ մարդը բան չի կարում անի, ԼՈՒԶԵՌ .... 
> 
> Մի հատ էլ կարդա Վիշապի գրածը


Տրիբուն ձյա, արի զահլաս մի տար էլի, տաս էջ ա նույն բանը կրկնում եք. էսքան ժամանակում չհասկացար, որ ուղղակի համաձայն չեմ, եթե գրածներիդ անդրադառնում եմ, զուտ սարկազմով: 
Ֆսյո, ես քո հետ էս թեման փակում եմ հիմա:

Լևոնի թեմայում հիմա ավելի արդիական թեմա կա, իրա վերջին հոդվածը, որի արձագանքներին եմ սպասում (ակումբցիների արձագանքներին չէ, գլոբալ):

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ուրիշ բան, որ Հայաստանում քաղաքական գործիչներ կոչվող ոչխարի հոտը էնքան մեծ ա, որ նույնիսկ Լևոնի ասածներին մարդիկ անհամբեր սպասում են: Ոչ մեկը չի ժխտում, որ էտ մարդը հսկայական խարիզմա ունի: Բայց հենց լուզեռն էլ էտ ա, որ նույնիսկ էտ խարիզմայով, ու էտքան քեզ հավատացողով, դու կրվում ես: Այսինքն, պատճառները քո մեջ են ...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, արի զահլաս մի տար էլի, տաս էջ ա նույն բանը կրկնում եք. էսքան ժամանակում չհասկացար, որ ուղղակի համաձայն չեմ, եթե գրածներիդ անդրադառնում եմ, զուտ սարկազմով: 
> Ֆսյո, ես քո հետ էս թեման փակում եմ հիմա:
> 
> Լևոնի թեմայում հիմա ավելի արդիական թեմա կա, իրա վերջին հոդվածը, որի արձագանքներին եմ սպասում (ակումբցիների արձագանքներին չէ, գլոբալ):


Ես երեկվանից եմ ուզում թարգեմ, իսկ դու դրած ինձ պռովոկատորում ես ... թու ... Լևոնամոլ ..............  :Bad:

----------


## Chuk

> Ես երեկվանից եմ ուզում թարգեմ, իսկ դու դրած ինձ պռովոկատորում ես ... թու ... Լևոնամոլ ..............


Ես մեղք չունեմ, որ Վիշապն ինձ ուղարկում ա քո գրառումը կարդալու, դու ինձ ուղարկում ես Վիշապի գրառումը կարդալու, բայց երկուսդ էլ նույնն բան եք ասում: Ինչևէ, ես իսկապես թարգում եմ, արի բարիշենք, իրար հետ թարգենք, իմ նախկին Լևոնամոլ, ներկայումս Լևոնատյաց եղբայր  :Jpit:

----------

Տրիբուն (30.10.2013)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Լավ, հիմա էս հայտարարության իմաստը ո՞րն ա: Որ հետո ասի ես զգուշացրե՞լ եմ: Ակնհայտ բաներ ա ասել, նույնքան ակնհայտ, որքան էն, որ Սերոժն իրա խոդով հրաժարական տվողը չի:

----------

keyboard (30.10.2013), Kuk (31.10.2013), Tig (30.10.2013), Անվերնագիր (31.10.2013), Ներսես_AM (30.10.2013), Տրիբուն (30.10.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Լավ, հիմա էս հայտարարության իմաստը ո՞րն ա: Որ հետո ասի ես զգուշացրե՞լ եմ: Ակնհայտ բաներ ա ասել, նույնքան ակնհայտ, որքան էն, որ Սերոժն իրա խոդով հրաժարական տվողը չի:


Բագ, ես Լևոնին ինչքան ճանաչում եմ, ինքը պատահական պահի պատահական սենց լուրջ հայտարարություններ չի անում: Ու ընդհանրապես ինքը զուտ պոպուլիստական հայտարարություններ, էն էլ էս ոճի չի անում: Ու մանավանդ իրա տոնայնությունը, խիստ մտահոգությունը, ու ճանապարհներ գծելը ցույց ա տալիս, որ սա զուտ պատահական չի: Էնպես որ ես էնպես չի, որ ակնկալում եմ, որ հեսա Սերժը հրաժարական կտա, բայց որ էս հայտարարությունը զուտ որպես հայտարարություն չի մնալու, իր հետևում ինչ-որ բան ա ենթադրում, որն անկեղծորեն խոստովանում եմ, չգիտեմ ինչ ա, իմ համար ակնհայտ ա:

----------


## Kuk

Ինձ թվում ա ստեղ ոչ էնքան հայտարարության տեքստն ու ասելիքը կապ ունի, ինչքան էն, որ հայտարարություն ա անում: Հետաքրքիր ա՝ ինչի՞ ա էս ամեն ինչը, որ հազար անգամ ասվել ա, մատի փաթաթան ա դառել արդեն, հիմա հայտարարության տեսքով Լևոնը ասում: Ինքը սովորաբար ասելուց գոնե նենց բան ա ասում, որ եթե նույնիսկ պարզ բան ա, բոլորն էլ գիտեն, բայց քննարկման թեմա չի դառել, ինքը ասում ա, դառնում ա քննարկման թեմա, բայց էս հայտարարության մեջ տենց էլեմենտ չտեսա ես, հազար անգամ ծամծմված թեմաներ ա շոշափել: Պապի, թե ակումբում գրանցված ես, կարդում ես, արի ականջներիս ասա՝ էդ հայտարարությունն արել ես, որ ի՞նչ անես :LOL:

----------

Ձայնալար (30.10.2013), Տրիբուն (30.10.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լավ, հիմա էս հայտարարության իմաստը ո՞րն ա: Որ հետո ասի ես զգուշացրե՞լ եմ: Ակնհայտ բաներ ա ասել, նույնքան ակնհայտ, որքան էն, որ Սերոժն իրա խոդով հրաժարական տվողը չի:


Անիմաստ հայտարարություն ա էլի: Էն ո երկխոսում էինք, որ Սերժը հրաժարական տա, հիմա էլ հայտարարություն ենք անում, որ Սերժը հրաժարական տա: Սերժն էլ հեսա կարդում ա, աչքերը լցվում են, գլուխը դնում ա Ռիտիկի դոշին, մի հատ դառնահամ լաց ա լինում, ու թելադրում ա հրաժարականի տեքստը, որը գրի ա առնում Միշիկը: 

Բագ ջան, Լևոնի հայտարարության մեջ մենակ մի ճիշտ տող կա.




> իսկ անպարկեշտը խաղատախտակը տալիս է մրցակցի գլխին ....  փորձանք բերի հայ ժողովրդի գլխին։


Սերժը խաղատախտակն էլ կտա սաղիս գլխին, փորձանք էլ կբերի սաղիս գլխին, Ղարաբաղն էլ կտա, տո Հայաստանն էլ կտա, տո որ կարանա Վրաստանն էլ կտա, տո .ռ էլ կտա, բայց հրաժարական չի տա: 

Ապեր, Սերժը նախագահ չի, որ հրաժարական տա: Սերժը ցեխի վարիչ ա, ու իրա ցեխը լավ շահութաբեր աշխատում ա: Քանի բիզնեսը շահույթ ա բերում, էտ բիզնեսից ոչ մեկը չի հրաժարվում:

----------

Ձայնալար (30.10.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Բայց լավը էն ա, որ հեսա լիքը ՀՀԿ-ական վայրահաչոց ենք լսելու ... տակից վրից առնելու են դնեն, որ իրանց պապային տեր կանգնեն: Սերժի հասցեին ամեն դառը խոսքը ՀՀԿ-ի երեխեքի հացին վայիս լինել ա:  :LOL:  Էս պահին ՀՀ քաղաքական դաշտում, եթե այպիսին կա, ոչ մի, նույնիսկ կես մարդ չկա, որին Հայաստանի որպես եկրիր ճակատագիրը մի գրամ հետաքրքրում ա: Սաղին հետաքրքրում ա իրանց փայ լափը: Քանի Սերժը լափը ապահովում ա, Սերժին խաթրին ոչ մեկը չի կպնի: Ազգիս մեծերը պոռնկացել են մինչև ուղն ու ծուծը:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> էդ էլ ա սխալ… շատ…


Սխալ չի:
Մեր պրոբլեմների մեծ ու հիմնական մասը հենց անպատժելիության մթնոլորտից ա գալիս:
Մեկին սատկացնել ա պետք, որ մնացածին տեղ հասնի: Որտև էդ մարդիկ իրանց կաշվից էն կողմ ուրիշ սրբություն չունեն:

----------

Norton (31.10.2013), Արէա (31.10.2013), Տրիբուն (30.10.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սխալ չի:
> Մեր պրոբլեմների մեծ ու հիմնական մասը հենց անպատժելիության մթնոլորտից ա գալիս:
> *Մեկին սատկացնել ա պետք, որ մնացածին տեղ հասնի:* Որտև էդ մարդիկ իրանց կաշվից էն կողմ ուրիշ սրբություն չունեն:


Մեկը քիչ ա .. նվազագույնը 20 հոգանոց ցուցակն ա ..

----------

Norton (31.10.2013), Գալաթեա (31.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Գուցե:
> Բայց համատեղելն ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ, որ մարդկանց աչքը տեսներ, որ պատժվել կա:
> *Գոնե մեկին էդ ասածդ *ա*-ը կերցնել ա պետք:* Թե չէ երբեք էս "պատոչնի կռուգից" դուրս չենք գա:


ու՞մ… ու՞մ ես ուզու կերցնես… եթե հիմիկվանից ես ասելու որ սաղին շշի ես քաշելու, դրանք մինչև վերջին արյան կաթիլը պայքարելու են… իս եթե "ասես ու անես" դա կնշանակի որ ոչ միձև ու երբեք պաշտպանված չես ու եթե իշխանությունը փոխվեց դու էլ հետն ես վարի գնալու… նշանակում ա բոլոր ունեցվածք ունեցողները երբեք իշխանության փոփոխություն չեն ուզենալու… այ էս ա էն կռուգը որի մեջ չես ուզում ընկնել…

պետք ա լինի հետաքնություններ ու աղմկոտ գործերը պետք ա ջրի երես հանվի ու դրանց պատժել ա պետք, բայց սեփականության անձեռմխելիությունը պետք ա պաշտպանվի… 

ես երկու ձեռով ու ոտով համաձայն եմ որ Սերժի անվտանգությունն ու գույքը պահպանվի եթե նա կամավոր հրաժարական տա… ես էդ հարիֆն եմ… բայց էն հարիֆը չեմ որ կարծեմ, եթե սպառնամ եղած-չեղածը ձեռից վերցնեմ, ինքը գա ու հանձնվի… 

մենք պետություն ենք կառուցում օոչ թե զուտ իշխանափոխություն ենք քնում ու մուռ ենք հանում… կան բաներ որ ցավոր ա, բայց պետք ա արվի… 

մեր նպատակը հաղթելն ա ոչ թե ոչնչացնելը…

----------

Chuk (31.10.2013), erexa (31.10.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> ու՞մ… ու՞մ ես ուզու կերցնես… եթե հիմիկվանից ես ասելու որ սաղին շշի ես քաշելու, դրանք մինչև վերջին արյան կաթիլը պայքարելու են… իս եթե "ասես ու անես" դա կնշանակի որ ոչ միձև ու երբեք պաշտպանված չես ու եթե իշխանությունը փոխվեց դու էլ հետն ես վարի գնալու… նշանակում ա բոլոր ունեցվածք ունեցողները երբեք իշխանության փոփոխություն չեն ուզենալու… այ էս ա էն կռուգը որի մեջ չես ուզում ընկնել…
> պետք ա լինի հետաքնություններ ու աղմկոտ գործերը պետք ա ջրի երես հանվի ու դրանց պատժել ա պետք, բայց սեփականության անձեռմխելիությունը պետք ա պաշտպանվի… 
> ես երկու ձեռով ու ոտով համաձայն եմ որ Սերժի անվտանգությունն ու գույքը պահպանվի եթե նա կամավոր հրաժարական տա… ես էդ հարիֆն եմ… բայց էն հարիֆը չեմ որ կարծեմ, եթե սպառնամ եղած-չեղածը ձեռից վերցնեմ, ինքը գա ու հանձնվի… 
> մենք պետություն ենք կառուցում օոչ թե զուտ իշխանափոխություն ենք քնում ու մուռ ենք հանում… կան բաներ որ ցավոր ա, բայց պետք ա արվի… 
> մեր նպատակը հաղթելն ա ոչ թե ոչնչացնելը…


Վայ, բա դավայծի մարդու արդար դատածը ձեռը տանք,  հետն էլ պրեմիաներ ու բոնուսներ՝ սաղ երկիրն ու ժողովրդին screw up անելու համար: Որ իրանից հետո եկողն էլ իմանա, որ կարա ուզածի չափ ք...ի երկրի մեջ ու հետո, երբ որ էլ տեղ չլինի դրանից անելու՝ հավաքած չուլ ու փալասը վերցնի՝ գնա վաստակած հանգստի:
Այ էս կռուգ ընկնելը մուրազ ա: Հենց էն ա ինչ մեզ պետք ա:

----------

Տրիբուն (31.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինձ թվում ա ստեղ ոչ էնքան հայտարարության տեքստն ու ասելիքը կապ ունի, ինչքան էն, որ հայտարարություն ա անում: Հետաքրքիր ա՝ ինչի՞ ա էս ամեն ինչը, որ հազար անգամ ասվել ա, մատի փաթաթան ա դառել արդեն, հիմա հայտարարության տեսքով Լևոնը ասում: Ինքը սովորաբար ասելուց գոնե նենց բան ա ասում, որ եթե նույնիսկ պարզ բան ա, բոլորն էլ գիտեն, բայց քննարկման թեմա չի դառել, ինքը ասում ա, դառնում ա քննարկման թեմա, բայց էս հայտարարության մեջ տենց էլեմենտ չտեսա ես, հազար անգամ ծամծմված թեմաներ ա շոշափել: Պապի, թե ակումբում գրանցված ես, կարդում ես, արի ականջներիս ասա՝ էդ հայտարարությունն արել ես, որ ի՞նչ անես


Կուկ ջան… ասեմ… ոչ մեկն էլ ոչ մի բան չգիտի… որ իմանային մի բան կանեին… 

գիտե՞ս ինչի նման ա… մարդը գնում ա բժշկի, ասում են ռակ ունես, մարդը հանգիստ գնում ա տուն հետո հաց ա ուտում ու գնում ա կինո… էսի նշանակում ա որ մարդը կամ չգիտի ռակն ինչ ա, կամ էլ ուղեղին չի հասել էդ ինչ հետևանքներ կունենա ու կարծում ա բան չկա… մարդ որ իմանում ա տենց բան կա, սաղ աշխարհն իրար ա խառնում, հանգիստ չի նստում…

հիմա մենք ենք… էս բաներն իմացողը ու տեսնողը պտի որ հրապարակում կանգնած լինի, բայց մենք 50 դրամի կռիվ ենք տալիս, Մաշտոցի պուրակի հարց ենք լուծում, ծածկած շուկա գենդեր-մենդեր… հիա դու ասա, մենք հասկանումե՞նք վիճակի լրջությունը թե՞ չէ… 

որ ասում ենք "սաղս էլ գիտենք" էդ ի՞նչ ա նշանակում… եթե մեր ռեակցիան էս ա, կամ չգիտենք կամ էլ հեչ պետքներս չի… դար համար պետք չի ասել "կգիտենք" իմացողի ռեակմցիան ուրիշ ա լինում՝ ադեկվատ ա լինում… 

իսկ թե Լևոնը խի ա ասել չգիտեմ… Սերժը քնում ա ժողովի ժամանակ, Պուծինը կանչում ա, հետևից դոմփում ա փողը չի տալիս ու ասում ա էլ քեզ չեմ սիրում… չգիտեմ

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Վայ, բա դավայծի մարդու արդար դատածը ձեռը տանք,  հետն էլ պրեմիաներ ու բոնուսներ՝ սաղ երկիրն ու ժողովրդին screw up անելու համար: Որ իրանից հետո եկողն էլ իմանա, որ կարա ուզածի չափ ք...ի երկրի մեջ ու հետո, երբ որ էլ տեղ չլինի դրանից անելու՝ հավաքած չուլ ու փալասը վերցնի՝ գնա վաստակած հանգստի:
> Այ էս կռուգ ընկնելը մուրազ ա: Հենց էն ա ինչ մեզ պետք ա:


պրեմիա պետք չի բաժանել… ոչ էլ պետք ա վհուկների որս անել… ռացիոնալ պտի մոտենանք… 17-ն քո ասածը փորձել են… նենց չի որ չի եղել…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> պրեմիա պետք չի բաժանել… ոչ էլ պետք ա վհուկների որս անել… ռացիոնալ պտի մոտենանք… 17-ն քո ասածը փորձել են… նենց չի որ չի եղել…


Վհուկների որսն ընդհանրապես ոչ մի համեմատության եզր չունի էս իրավիճակի հետ: Մենք չենք խոսում գոյություն չունեցող մեղքերի պատիժների մասին: 
Համեմատության միակ եզրը վհուկից բեթար աջբատես հանցագործն ա, որը պետք ա պատասխան տա իրա արածների մասին, ոչ թե մտածի՝ լափելիքս տվեք՝ այ թե չէ չեմ գնա:

----------

Տրիբուն (31.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Վհուկների որսն ընդհանրապես ոչ մի համեմատության եզր չունի էս իրավիճակի հետ: Մենք չենք խոսում գոյություն չունեցող մեղքերի պատիժների մասին: 
> Համեմատության միակ եզրը վհուկից բեթար աջբատես հանցագործն ա, որը պետք ա պատասխան տա իրա արածների մասին, ոչ թե մտածի՝ լափելիքս տվեք՝ այ թե չէ չեմ գնա:


կոնկրետ ի՞նչ մեղքի մասին ես խոսում… ասվել ա որ գույքը անձեռմխելի ա մնալու… ի՞նչ ես պատրաստվում անել… ո՞նց ես անելու…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> կոնկրետ ի՞նչ մեղքի մասին ես խոսում… ասվել ա որ գույքը անձեռմխելի ա մնալու… ի՞նչ ես պատրաստվում անել… ո՞նց ես անելու…


Անձամբ ես ոչ մի անելու չունեմ, դա իմ գործը չի: Սարգսյան ընտանիքի և մնացածի անօրինական գործողությունները բացահայտելու համար համապատասխան մարմիններ պետք ա գոյություն ունենան:
Ու ասվածն էլ ընդամենը հայտարարություն ա մի մարդու, որը ոչ մի իրական դերակատարում չունի decision making process-ում: Պեչատած օրենք չի, որ դու էլ անհանգստանում ես սերժիկի ունեցվածքի անձեռնմխելիության համար:

----------

Տրիբուն (31.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Անձամբ ես ոչ մի անելու չունեմ, դա իմ գործը չի: Սարգսյան ընտանիքի և մնացածի անօրինական գործողությունները բացահայտելու համար համապատասխան մարմիններ պետք ա գոյություն ունենան:
> Ու ասվածն էլ ընդամենը հայտարարություն ա մի մարդու, որը ոչ մի իրական դերակատարում չունի decision making process-ում: Պեչատած օրենք չի, որ դու էլ անհանգստանում ես սերժիկի ունեցվածքի անձեռնմխելիության համար:


Ինձ սերժի ունեցվածքը չի հետաքրքրում… ինձ հետաքրքրում ա ընդհանրապես ունեցվածքի անձեռմխելիությունը որպես կոնցեպտ որ պետք ա կիրառվի օրինական երկրում… քո ասածը հաշվեհարդար ա… սխալ ա… եթե հետաքննութուն են անցկացնելու ապա առաջին ու ամենակարևորը Մարտի մեկն ա, հոլտեմբԵՐ քսանյոթը ու էլի մի շարք սպանություններ… նախ դա պետք ա արվի հետո աղմուկ հանած օֆշորերը… 

հաշվեհարդարով երկիր չեն սարքում… եթե սերժը գնա հրաժարականի, ես իրա կոպեկին չեմ կպնի… կհամարեմ որ ինքը եղել ա թեկուզ չընտրված բայց նախագահ, որն այնուամենայնիվ հասկացել ա որ պետք ա հեռանա ու ընդունել ա իր պարտությունը… դա ես կհարգեմ… էս ա մեր պատմությունը… բոլոր նորմալ երկրներն էլ անցել են սրա միջով… 

հաշվեհարդարն անընդունեԼԻ ա…

----------

Chuk (31.10.2013), Աթեիստ (31.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Գալ, ես մեծ հաճույքով սերժի թաշախներին կխփեի, քացով, հրաԺարականից հետո… բայց…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Գալ, ես մեծ հաճույքով սերժի թաշախներին կխփեի, քացով, հրաԺարականից հետո… բայց…


Բայց չկա, ախպերո ... 

Սերժը նախագահ չի ընտրվել, ու հետո էլ ասենք սխալներ ա արել, որի համար հրաժարական ա տալիս, ու իրան անձեռմխելիություն ա հասնում - դե հիմա ասենք, ում հետ չի պատահում, մարդ ա, սխալվել ա:

Սերժը երկիրը զավթել ա, ու համարում ա իրա սեփականություն ու երկրի հետ էլ վարվում ա ոնց որ իրա սեփականության հետ կվարվի, բայց քանի որ ինքը նաև անգրագետ ա ու գեղացի, իրա սեփականության հետ էլ վարվում ա նույն կերպ: Այսինքն, Սերժի հրաժարական պահանջել, էն էլ անձեռմխելիությամբ, նույն բանն ա, որ իմ որձ շնից ես առավոտները պահանջեմ, որ կաթ տա: Սերժին պետք ա իշխանությունից հեռացնել, ունեցած չունեցածը ձեռից խլել, իրա սաղ ծանոթ բարեկաների ձեռից խլել, ում կյանքում մի ամգամ ձեով բարև ա տվել, սեփականությունից զրկել, Սերժին էլ դաստիարակչական ծեծել ու ուղարկել խոխին իրանց կեղը՝ ծնողների կողքին, այնտեղ որտեղից  ինքը պիտի ընդհանրապես կայնքում դուրս եկած չլիներ: 

Մնացած բոլոր խոսակցություններն ու պահանջները զառանցանք են:

----------

Bruno (31.10.2013), Արէա (31.10.2013), Գալաթեա (31.10.2013)

----------


## Chuk

Տրիբուն ձյա, իսկ հիմա մի հատ զուտ տեսականոր, առանց փիլիսոփայելու պատկերացնենք սենց բան.

Կա հնարավորություն, որ սերժիկը հրաժարական տա՝ անձեռնմխելիության երաշխիքով, որին հակառակ չկա այլ տարբերակ, այսինքն չունենք ռեսուրս քամակին խփելով ու ձեռից ամեն ինչ առնելով ճամփու դնելու:

Այսինքն էդ տեսական տարբերակում, կամ հեռանում ա անձեռնմխելի, կամ մնում ա հին ձևով, այ էդ տեսական տարբերակի հանկարծ ու իրականություն դառնալու դեպքում, ո՞ր տարբերակը կընտրեիր:

Խնդրում եմ, նորից, չփիլիսոփայել, չհիմնավորել որ տենց տարբերակներ չեն կարող լինել ու նման բաներ: Կոնկրետ հարց ա տված, կոնկրետ հարցին պատասխանիր:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կա հնարավորություն, որ սերժիկը հրաժարական տա՝ անձեռնմխելիության երաշխիքով, որին հակառակ չկա այլ տարբերակ, այսինքն չունենք ռեսուրս քամակին խփելով ու ձեռից ամեն ինչ առնելով ճամփու դնելու:


Ապեր, առանց փիլիսոփայելու, ես կարծում եմ որ էտ հնարավորությունը ձգտում ա զրոյի: Այսինքն, էտ հնարավորության վրա հույս դնել չարժի: 

Լևոնի հայտատարության միակ դրական կողմը էն ա, որ գոնե մի հոգի էս պահին բավականին համակարգված ու տրամաբանված տեքստով ասել ա ճշմարտությունը - Սերժը ինքը իրան ու երկրին հասցրել ա գրողի ծոցը ու կանգնեցրել ա փակուղու առաջ: Ամենայն հավանականությամբ էս հայտարարությունը մոտ ժամանակներս ինչ-որ քննարկուների ու կոնտռ-հայտարարությունների նյութ ա տալու, ոչ ավելին:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Իսկ հիմա փիլիսոփայորեն: 

Հսկայական պռակտիկ ու տեսական տաբերություն կա ընտրված նախագահի ու իշխանությունը զավթած անգրագետ ղզլբաշի միջև: Առաջինը, որոշ պայմանների առկայության դեպքում կարող ա հրաժարական տա: Երկրորդը՝ երբեք: Հատկապես երբ երկրորդը կարող ա նույնիսկ չի էլ գիտակցում, որ ինքը երկիրը հասցրել ա գրողի ծոցը: Օրինակ ես հակված եմ մտածելու, որ Սերժը պռոստը չի գիտակցում իրականում ինչքան վատ ա ամեն ինչ: Մարդը իրականությունից կտրված վայելում ա իշխանությունն ու հարստությունը: Սերժը էս պահին ուրիշ ոչ մի այլ ֆունկցիա չի կատարում: Իսկ մարդուն կայֆերից կտրելն ավելի դժվար ա, քան նախագահին հրաժարականի հասցնելը: Իշխանությունն ու փողը Սերժի համար նառկոտիկ են, մարդը խայտառակ կախվածություն ունի դրանից: Ու էտ կախվածությունն ավելի ա ուժեղանում, երբ ինքը շրջապատված ա լինում էսօրվա ՀՀԿ-ական պադխալիմներով, որոնք էլի թքած  ունեն երկրի ճակատագրի վրա, էլի կայֆավատ են լինում, վայելու են Սերժի իշխանությունը ու Սերժին ամեն կողմից համոզում են, որ ինքը Հայոց պատմության մեջ մեծագույն պետական ու ռազմաքաղաքական գործիչն ա: 

Հարցը մենակ Սերժով չի ավատրվում Չուկ ջան: Հարցը նաև էն ամբողջ համակարգի մեջ ա, որը աջակցում ա Սերժին ու ինքը իրան: Մարդիկ միլիարդներով կարողություն են կուտակել,թոռով-ծոռով իրանց ապահովել են, վիլաներ ու կայֆեր, կազինոներ, նանարներ, թանգնոց կայֆեր: Ապեր, ցանկացած գեղցու յանը էս ամեն ինչից տանում ա, ու ինքը քոռանում ա, էլ ուրիշ ոչ մի բան չի տեսնում: Իսկ մեր ողջ իշխանական համակարգը հիմա համալրված ա հենց էս տիպի մարդկանցով: Ոչ մի շանս չկա, որ իրանք երկրի համար որևէ օգտակար որոշում կընդունեն, ոչ մի շանս, բացարձակ:

----------

Tig (31.10.2013), Գալաթեա (31.10.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, առանց փիլիսոփայելու, ես կարծում եմ որ էտ հնարավորությունը ձգտում ա զրոյի: Այսինքն, էտ հնարավորության վրա հույս դնել չարժի:


Փաստորեն հարցից նորից թռար:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Փաստորեն հարցից նորից թռար:


Սպասի, կոնկրետ հարցդ նենց ես պահել, որ չէի նկատել ....  :LOL: 




> Այսինքն էդ տեսական տարբերակում, կամ հեռանում ա անձեռնմխելի, կամ մնում ա հին ձևով, այ էդ տեսական տարբերակի հանկարծ ու իրականություն դառնալու դեպքում, ո՞ր տարբերակը կընտրեիր:


Կնոկրետ պատասխան: Եթե կա իրականություն դառնալու 0-ից մեծ ցանկացած հավանականություն, կընտրեի «հեռանում ա անձեռնմխելի» տարբերակը: Բավարարվա՞ծ ես  :LOL:  

Խոսքի հա, Սերժը փասա փուսեն հավաքում գնում ա, ու մենք ավերակների վրա, մի բան սարքում ենք: 

Բայց, ապեր, երկու բայց կա էլի. 
1. Սերժը, որ տենց հանգիստ գնաց, ինչ ընտրություն ուզում ես կազմակերպի, էլի «ընտրվելույա» իրենց կոդլից մի ուրիշ ղզլբաշ:
2. Սերժը տենց հանգիստ երբեք չի գնա: Ապեր, տո որ ուզենա էլ գնա, իրան ոչ մեկը չի թողնի գնա: Ապեր, կոդլը Սերժին տփելով կպահի նախագահ: Սերժից ավելի լավ վարյանտ ղզլբաշները չեն ունեցել: Սերժը իրանց համար Քոչից էլ ա լավը: Քոչը սադիստ էր, կարար ամեն վարկյան ֆազերը քցեր ու ինչ-որ մեկի գլխին մի փորձանք բերեր: Իսկ Սերժը իրանց ախպեր-ընգերն ա, հետները հավասր կայֆավատ ա լինում, ու թողնում ա, որ սաղ լինեն:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Դե խնդրեմ ...  :LOL: 




> «Ես, եթե գնահատելու լինեմ *Սերժ Սարգսյանի էպոխան՝ ամենավստահ նախագահն է երեք նախագահներից*, որը վայելում է թե՛ իր կուսակցության հովանավորությունը, վստահությունը, և թե՛ ընդհանրապես ներքին ու արտաքին միջավայրում նա ունի իր ձեռագիրը»,- հայտարարեց ՀՀԿ-ական պատգամավորը։
> 
> Ավելին, ըստ Համլետ Հարությունյանի՝ *Սերժ Սարգսյանը հաստատուն քայլերով է գնում առաջ*, իսկ եթե ինչ-որ բաներ այն չեն, ապա դա իրենից կախված չէ, քանի որ դրանք միջազգային հարաբերությունների արդյունք են:


Ապեր, մեռնեմ թե Սերժը անկեղծորեն չի հավատում սրան  :LOL:

----------

Norton (31.10.2013), Աթեիստ (31.10.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Կնոկրետ պատասխան: Եթե կա իրականություն դառնալու 0-ից մեծ ցանկացած հավանականություն, կընտրեի «հեռանում ա անձեռնմխելի» տարբերակը: Բավարարվա՞ծ ես


Բավարարված եմ, շնորհակալություն:

Այսինքն ստացվում է, որ խնդիրը ոչ էնքան էդ գաղափարի անընդունելի լինելն է, որքան էդ գաղափարի անիրատեսությունը (քո գնահատականով):

Ընդամենը սա էի ուզում ֆիքսեի: Այսինքն եթե, էլի զուտ տեսական հարթությունում խոսենք, Լևոնը իր թիմով հաջողացնի էնպես անել, որ սա փասափուսան հավաքի գնա, դու դրան դրական կվերաբերվես:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Այսինքն եթե, էլի զուտ տեսական հարթությունում խոսենք, Լևոնը իր թիմով հաջողացնի էնպես անել, որ սա փասափուսան հավաքի գնա, դու դրան դրական կվերաբերվես:


Որ ասեմ չէ, կհավատա՞ս  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> Որ ասեմ չէ, կհավատա՞ս


Գնել ջան, վերջին էջերում շատ է խոսվում ոչ թե դրա անհնարինության, այլ անթույլատրելիության մասին: Խոսքը սրա մասին ա:

Թե չէ ես էլ իրատեսական չեմ համարում, որ հիմա սերժիկը հորդորը կլսի ու Ս կլինի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Գնել ջան, վերջին էջերում շատ է խոսվում *ոչ թե դրա անհնարինության, այլ անթույլատրելիության* մասին: Խոսքը սրա մասին ա:
> 
> Թե չէ ես էլ իրատեսական չեմ համարում, որ հիմա սերժիկը հորդորը կլսի ու Ս կլինի:


Այ հիմա դու ես փիլիսոփայում  :LOL:  

Ես էլ եմ էն կարծիքին, որ անթույլատրելի ա թողնել, որ թալանվածը վայելեն: Արդեն բանը բանից անցել ա, ու անպատժելիության դեմը պիտի առնցվի: Բայց ես համոզված եմ, որ ժողովրդի մոտ էն վիճակն ա հիմա, որ ում էլ հարցնես, կասի «թող մենակ Ս լինի, թող ոնց ուզում ա լինի»  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

Բացարձակ չեմ փիլիսոփայում: Փորձում եմ հարցին ռացիոնալ մոտենալ:
Խնդիրը ժողովրդի նադայել եղած-չեղածը չի:

Եթե ինչ-որ պատճառով հարցը գալիս կանգնում ա ձևակերպածս ընտրությանը, ես ոչ թե «նադայել եղած լինելու» պատճառով, այլ զուտ երկրի շահը կշռելով ընտրում եմ էդ տարբերակը:
Ուրիշ հարց, որ նույն ռացիոնալությունն ինձ հուշում ա, որ նման ընտրության հնարավորություն չեմ ունենալու:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բացարձակ չեմ փիլիսոփայում: Փորձում եմ հարցին ռացիոնալ մոտենալ:
> Խնդիրը ժողովրդի նադայել եղած-չեղածը չի:
> 
> Եթե ինչ-որ պատճառով հարցը գալիս կանգնում ա ձևակերպածս ընտրությանը, ես ոչ թե «նադայել եղած լինելու» պատճառով, այլ զուտ երկրի շահը կշռելով ընտրում եմ էդ տարբերակը:
> Ուրիշ հարց, որ նույն ռացիոնալությունն ինձ հուշում ա, որ նման ընտրության հնարավորություն չեմ ունենալու:


Ապեր, սենց նայի հարցին ... ԼՏՊ հայտարարության ինչը՞ կփոխվեր, եթե էտ 6-րդ կետը ընդհանրապես չլիներ: Կտուժե՞ր դրանից հայտարարությունը: Իրավիճակի գնահատակը թերի կլինե՞ր: Անհասկանալի կլինե՞ր, որ միակ տարբերակը Սերժի հրաժարականն ա: Երկրի շահը դրանից կտուժե՞ր:

Հայտարարության մեխը էն ա, որ Սերժը պիտի Ս լինի: Էտ ավելորդ կետը ուժեղ հայտարարությունը էլի սարքում ա թսանոտ հայտարարությունիկ:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Բացարձակ չեմ փիլիսոփայում: Փորձում եմ հարցին ռացիոնալ մոտենալ:
> Խնդիրը ժողովրդի նադայել եղած-չեղածը չի:
> 
> Եթե ինչ-որ պատճառով հարցը գալիս կանգնում ա ձևակերպածս ընտրությանը, ես ոչ թե «նադայել եղած լինելու» պատճառով, այլ զուտ երկրի շահը կշռելով ընտրում եմ էդ տարբերակը:
> Ուրիշ հարց, որ նույն ռացիոնալությունն ինձ հուշում ա, որ նման ընտրության հնարավորություն չեմ ունենալու:


Հենց էդ ա վատ էլի Արտ, որ էդ ձեր խելացի քաղգործիչը էնքան խելացի ա եղել, որ պատրաստ ենք ասել՝ արյա, այ բեջուռա, քեզ ըլնի լափածդ, մենակ սիկ. մարշդ նվագի ռոժդ էլ չտենանք էլի, ինչ կլինի:

----------

Տրիբուն (31.10.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, սենց նայի հարցին ... ԼՏՊ հայտարարության ինչը՞ կփոխվեր, եթե էտ 6-րդ կետը ընդհանրապես չլիներ: Կտուժե՞ր դրանից հայտարարությունը: Իրավիճակի գնահատակը թերի կլինե՞ր: Անհասկանալի կլինե՞ր, որ միակ տարբերակը Սերժի հրաժարականն ա: Երկրի շահը դրանից կտուժե՞ր:
> 
> Հայտարարության մեխը էն ա, որ Սերժը պիտի Ս լինի: Էտ ավելորդ կետը ուժեղ հայտարարությունը էլի սարքում ա թսանոտ հայտարարությունիկ:


Հարցիդ չեմ կարող պատասխանել: Չեմ կարող, որտև էս պահին չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչ պրոցես ա գնում:
Ես մի բան հստակ գիտեմ. Լևոնը պատահական պահին սենց պատահական հայտարարություն չի անում:

Կարծում եմ, որ շատ շուտով որոշ բաներ կհասկանամ, էդ ժամանակ էլ հարցիդ կպատասխանեմ, իմ կարծիքով էդ կետը պե՞տք էր, թե՞ պետք չէր:

հ.գ. գնահատականին, որ էդ կետը թսանոտ ա սարքում, համաձայն չեմ: Հակառակը, լրջացնում ու զգոնացնում: Դե բայց իհարկե կարող են իմինից այլ՝ էդ թվում քո մեկնաբանության նման ընկալումներ էլ լինեն:

----------


## Chuk

> Հենց էդ ա վատ էլի Արտ, որ էդ ձեր խելացի քաղգործիչը էնքան խելացի ա եղել, որ պատրաստ ենք ասել՝ արյա, այ բեջուռա, քեզ ըլնի լափածդ, մենակ սիկ. մարշդ նվագի ռոժդ էլ չտենանք էլի, ինչ կլինի:


Մեր խելացի քաղ գործիչ ասելով ու՞մ մասին ես Լիլ, սերժիկի՞, թե՞ Լևոնի:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Մեր խելացի քաղ գործիչ ասելով ու՞մ մասին ես Լիլ, սերժիկի՞, թե՞ Լևոնի:


Արտ, ես Լևոնին քո չափ իհարկե չեմ սիրում ու հարգում, բայց դե բեջուռա չեմ անվանի էլի պապիին  :LOL: 
Իհարկե սեռժի մասին ա խոսքը, որին դու ու Տրիբուն ձյան խելացի ու հաջողակ քաղգործիչ եք համարում:

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, ես Լևոնին քո չափ իհարկե չեմ սիրում ու հարգում, բայց դե բեջուռա չեմ անվանի էլի պապիին 
> Իհարկե սեռժի մասին ա խոսքը, որին դու ու Տրիբուն ձյան խելացի ու հաջողակ քաղգործիչ եք համարում:


Ես սերժին քաղգործիչ ընդհանրապես չեմ համարում, Լիլ: Ես ընդամենն ասում եմ, որ իրան թերագնահատելը սխալ ա, ինքը լավ էլ խելոք ա: Բայց դե ինքը քաղաքական գործիչ չի, ինքը ավազակայի գործիչ ա:

----------

erexa (31.10.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ես սերժին քաղգործիչ ընդհանրապես չեմ համարում, Լիլ: Ես ընդամենն ասում եմ, որ իրան թերագնահատելը սխալ ա, ինքը լավ էլ խելոք ա: Բայց դե ինքը քաղաքական գործիչ չի, ինքը ավազակայի գործիչ ա:


Հա, չի կարելի անկյուն քշված գազանին թերագնահատել: Իրանք շատ ագրեսիվ են, երբ վտանգի մեջ են: 

Բայց պետք ա գոնե մի անգամ իր պես  խորամանկ, թեկուզ, խիստ լոկալ մակարդակի խորամանկ գտնվել ու կարողանալ ելք գտնել, մարդուն պատժել իր  արածների համար: Չեմ հավատում, որ շատ մտածելու դեպքում հնարավոր չի ձև չգտնել:
Եթե սեռժը տենց հեռանա, մեր խնդրել աղաչելով, որ փասա-փուսեդ հավաքի ռադ եղի, մենակ աչքերիս էլ չերևաս, դա շատ վատ նախադեպ կդառնա հաջորդների համար:
Ունեցվածքի թվացյալ օրինական անձեռնմխելիության պահմանման կարևորությունը կդառնա բեսպրեդելի նոր այլասերված տարբերակի սկիզբ:
Մարդու մեջ պետք ա վախ լինի, որ ինքը իրա կերած ք.քերի համար պատասխան պետք ա տա: *Պետք ա:*

----------


## Chuk

Լիլ, խնդրելով սերժիկը չի հեռանալու, դա կասակածից դուրս ա:
Հեռանալ հնարավոր ա, միայն նպաստավոր պայմաններ ստեղծելու դեպքում: Լևոնի հոդվածում խնդրանք չկար: Կար պահանջ ու կար քարտեզ: Մնացածը կարող ա իրական դառնա միայն զուգահեռ այլ քայլերի դեպքում:

Մի հատ էլ ասեմ. ես էս պահին չգիտեմ ինչ պրոցես ա գնում: Դուք էլ չգիտեք: Էնպես որ մեզ ուրիշ բան չի մնում, քան սպասելը:
Բայց ասեմ, որ ես առաջիկայում ակտիվ զարգացումներ եմ ակնկալում:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Լիլ, խնդրելով սերժիկը չի հեռանալու, դա կասակածից դուրս ա:
> Հեռանալ հնարավոր ա, միայն նպաստավոր պայմաններ ստեղծելու դեպքում: Լևոնի հոդվածում խնդրանք չկար: Կար պահանջ ու կար քարտեզ: Մնացածը կարող ա իրական դառնա միայն զուգահեռ այլ քայլերի դեպքում:
> 
> Մի հատ էլ ասեմ. ես էս պահին չգիտեմ ինչ պրոցես ա գնում: Դուք էլ չգիտեք: Էնպես որ մեզ ուրիշ բան չի մնում, քան սպասելը:
> Բայց ասեմ, որ ես առաջիկայում ակտիվ զարգացումներ եմ ակնկալում:


Արտ, պարզ ա, որ զուտ Լևոնի հայտարարությունից ու միշիկյան լրատվականների մի երկու բլթոցից պարզ չի դառնա կատարվող իրական պատկերը:
Բայց էս պահին մեր ունեցածը Լևոնի ասածն ա: Ենթադրություններն ու հետևությունները եղածից պետք ա անենք, մինչև զգալի ու շաշփելի էական զարգացումներ սկսվեն:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բայց ասեմ, որ ես առաջիկայում ակտիվ զարգացումներ եմ ակնկալում:


Մեկ էլ մի հատ հիշացրու, թե էս որերորդ անգամն ա, ու դու առաջիկայում ակտիվ զարգացումներ ես ակնկալում ..  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ...
> Ունեցվածքի թվացյալ օրինական անձեռնմխելիության պահմանման կարևորությունը կդառնա բեսպրեդելի նոր այլասերված տարբերակի սկիզբ:


Լիլ ջան, արդեն բեսպրեդել ա էլի, խի ուրիշ ո՞նց ա լինում բեսպրեդելը:

----------


## Chuk

> Մեկ էլ մի հատ հիշացրու, թե էս որերորդ անգամն ա, ու դու առաջիկայում ակտիվ զարգացումներ ես ակնկալում ..


Ահագին շատ, ու ամեն անգամ էլ երբ սպասել եմ, իմ սպասումին հաջորդել են ակտիվ զարգացումներ:

Էդ զարգացումները չե՞ն բերել քո սպասած կուլմինացիոն արդյունքին: Այո՛, չեն բերել:
Ես էս անգամվա սպասածս ակտիվ զարգացումներն էլ չեմ գրել, որ բերելու են կուլմինացիոն արդյունքի:
Բայց այ որ շարունակում եմ վստահ լինել, որ կուլմինացիոն արդյունքի համար ակտիվանալ պետք է, հաստատ է:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Լիլ ջան, արդեն բեսպրեդել ա էլի, խի ուրիշ ո՞նց ա լինում բեսպրեդելը:


Ավելի բեթար, Տրիբուն ձյա, երբ որ հաջորդողը տեսնում ա, որ նախորդը իրա լափածը առանց Մեզիմի մարսում ա, չունենալով մետաբոլիզմի որևէ չնչին խնդիր անգամ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

իրական պատկերը էս ա… հանցագործն երեխիդ առել ա կանգնել ա իրան էլ երեխիդ էլ բարի տալու եզրին ու դուք ասում եք "ոչ մի կոմպրոմիս, ինքը հանցագործ ա"… է հանցագործ ա՞, դե թող իրան էլ վարի տա երեխին էլ… 

ձեր համար ո՞րն ա ավելի կարևոր հանցագործի պատիժ՞, թե՞ երեխայի անվտանգությունը… 

ՍերժԻ անձն ՈՒ ունեցբածքը ստեղ երրորդական ա… առաջնայինը դրան հեռացնելն ա նենց որ երկիրն էլ վարի չտա…

----------


## Գալաթեա

Սրտաճմլիկ համեմատություններ անելու փոխարեն հազարից մեկ մոբիլիզացվել ա պետք, մտածել, ու ելք գտնել՝ որ համ "երեխիդ" չթողես անդազահան անեն, համ էլ չկապիտուլացվես բացահայտ հանցագործին:

----------

Տրիբուն (31.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր, սենց նայի հարցին ... ԼՏՊ հայտարարության ինչը՞ կփոխվեր, եթե էտ 6-րդ կետը ընդհանրապես չլիներ: Կտուժե՞ր դրանից հայտարարությունը: Իրավիճակի գնահատակը թերի կլինե՞ր: Անհասկանալի կլինե՞ր, որ միակ տարբերակը Սերժի հրաժարականն ա: Երկրի շահը դրանից կտուժե՞ր:
> 
> Հայտարարության մեխը էն ա, որ Սերժը պիտի Ս լինի: Էտ ավելորդ կետը ուժեղ հայտարարությունը էլի սարքում ա թսանոտ հայտարարությունիկ:


առանց 6-րդ կետի… 



> 6. Սերժ Սարգսյանի կամավոր հրաժարականն ամենևին քաղաքական վենդետա չի ենթադրում։ Ավելին, կարծում եմ, քաղաքական նպատակահարմարությունից ելնելով, դա պետք է տեղի ունենա Ազգային Ժողովի կողմից նրան անձի և գույքի լիակատար անձեռնմխելիությամբ օժտելու պայմանով։


 հայտարարությունը նշանակում ա պատերազմ, այսինքն "սերժ եթե դուրս եկար, քեզ ոչնչացնելու ենք… եղած չեղածդ վառելու ենք"…  Սերժին տանում ես անկյուն որտեղ ինքն ամեն ինչի ընդունակ ա… իրան էլ վարի կտա, երկիրն էլ…

էդ հարտարարությունն ամենակարևորն ա…

ինչ որ մի վիժվածքի հետ հաշվեհարդար տեսնելու, մուռ հանելու խաթեր չարժե երկիրը վարի տալ, առանց էն էլ տակը բան չի մնացել…

ռացիոնալ չի…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սրտաճմլիկ համեմատություններ անելու փոխարեն հազարից մեկ մոբիլիզացվել ա պետք, մտածել, ու ելք գտնել՝ որ համ "երեխիդ" չթողես անդազահան անեն, համ էլ չկապիտուլացվես բացահայտ հանցագործին:


սրտաճմլիկ չի… էս ա… մի կողմ թողնենք հլա էն որ մոբիլիզացվելու ռեսուրս էլ էս պահին չկա… 50 դրամն ավելի ա մովիլիզացնում մեզ քան Վահե Ավետյանը… 

ես Հայաստանի մասին եմ խոսում, որն ունի Ղարաբաղի ու մի շարք պրոբլեմներ որ ուրիշ երկրները չունեն, իսկ ձեզ էսքանի մեջ Սերժի ունեցվածքի անձեռմխելիությունն ա առաջնայինը… 

է, գնացեք սպառնացեք, տենամ ուր եք հասնելու…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> սրտաճմլիկ չի… էս ա… մի կողմ թողնենք հլա էն որ մոբիլիզացվելու ռեսուրս էլ էս պահին չկա… 50 դրամն ավելի ա մովիլիզացնում մեզ քան Վահե Ավետյանը… 
> 
> ես Հայաստանի մասին եմ խոսում, որն ունի Ղարաբաղի ու մի շարք պրոբլեմներ որ ուրիշ երկրները չունեն, իսկ ձեզ էսքանի մեջ Սերժի ունեցվածքի անձեռմխելիությունն ա առաջնայինը… 
> է, գնացեք սպառնացեք, տենամ ուր եք հասնելու…


Քեզ բախչեք մի գցի էլի, be so kind. Մեռա ասելով՝ զուտ ունեցվածքի խնդիրը չի: Էս դեպքում՝ պատժելիության հարցն ա: Պատասխանատվության հարցը: Վախ ունենալու գործոնը: Որտև հարգանք՝ մեկ ա չի լինելու: Մենակ վախը կարա աշխատի:
Մենք ուրիշ շանս չենք ունենալու երկիրը բռնաբարել թույլ չտալու: Եթե սերժին հաջորդողը նույն սկզբունքներով առաջնորդվի, իմանա, որ անպատժելի ա, ինչ կուզի կանի՝ էլ ոչ մի տարբերակ չի լինելու էս երկիրը խելքի բերելու:

----------

Տրիբուն (31.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Քեզ բախչեք մի գցի էլի, be so kind. Մեռա ասելով՝ զուտ ունեցվածքի խնդիրը չի: Էս դեպքում՝ *պատժելիության հարցն ա:* Պատասխանատվության հարցը: Վախ ունենալու գործոնը: Որտև հարգանք՝ մեկ ա չի լինելու: Մենակ վախը կարա աշխատի:
> Մենք ուրիշ շանս չենք ունենալու երկիրը բռնաբարել թույլ չտալու: Եթե սերժին հաջորդողը նույն սկզբունքներով առաջնորդվի, իմանա, որ անպատժելի ա, ինչ կուզի կանի՝ էլ ոչ մի տարբերակ չի լինելու էս երկիրը խելքի բերելու:


Գալ… դուք ձեր դուխին զոհ եք էթալու…երկու հատ մարդ իրար կողքի 2 ժամով չեք կարում հավաքեք, պատիժից եք խոսում…  հասցվել ա էն օրի որ պատասխանատվությունն էսօր երկրորդ պլան ա… 

շանս չունե՞ք դե գնացեք սպառնացեք, տենա ոնց եք անելու… օրինակնությունն ու երկիրը մենակ պատիժով չի… 

հլա կասե՞ս էդ ով ա պատժելու… Մացո՞ն… 

"պատժենք որ մյուս անգամ չանի"-ն անարդյունավետ ա…

----------


## Գալաթեա

Հա, ճիշտ ա "թողնենք հանգիստ սիկ. լինի, որ մյուս եկողը թափանը պլաստիկ վիրահատումով 40 անգամ մեծացրած գա"-ն ա շատ արդյունավետ:
Ինքն ա:՛

----------

Տրիբուն (31.10.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Հա, ճիշտ ա "թողնենք հանգիստ սիկ. լինի, որ մյուս եկողը թափանը պլաստիկ վիրահատումով 40 անգամ մեծացրած գա"-ն ա շատ արդյունավետ:
> Ինքն ա:՛


Լիլ, ուզում ես պատժի, ուզում ես մի պատժի, հաջորդ եկողը ուտելու ա, եթե ժողովուրդն ակտիվ չլինի:

Ժողովուրդն ակտիվ եղավ ու իշխանափոխությունից հետո իրանից դավոլնի տուն չգնաց, չպատժած դեպքում էլ կարող ես հաջորդին սանձել:

----------

Mephistopheles (31.10.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ավելի բեթար, Տրիբուն ձյա, երբ որ հաջորդողը տեսնում ա, որ նախորդը իրա լափածը առանց Մեզիմի մարսում ա, չունենալով մետաբոլիզմի որևէ չնչին խնդիր անգամ:


էնա նախորդը՝ Ռոբիկը, լափածը լավ էլ ջիգյարով մարսում ա: Դրա համար էլ Սերժիկի ախորժակը նենց ա բացվել, որ մինչև չտրաքի, լափելը չի թարգելու: 

Հայաստանում հազար տարի ա լափի ու թալանի համար մարդ չի պատժվել, դրա համալ էլ էս օրի ենք: 

Նենց որ Լիլ ջան, սրանից բեթար ես էլ չեմ պատկերացնում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հեսա, գլխավոր ցինիկն էլ խոսեց  :Smile:  

http://www.tert.am/am/news/2013/10/31/galust/




> ....Գալուստ Սահակյանն ընդգծեց, թե «մեր վարկը միջազգային ասպարեզում շատ բարձր է, մեր տնտեսական գործակիցները առաջ են գնում»։ ...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հա, ճիշտ ա "թողնենք հանգիստ սիկ. լինի, որ մյուս եկողը թափանը պլաստիկ վիրահատումով 40 անգամ մեծացրած գա"-ն ա շատ արդյունավետ:
> Ինքն ա:՛


Իսկ ոչի՞նչ որ շատերը ասեն "սխալ արեց, չպտի հրաժարվեր"… 

էսի սովորական պրակտիկա ա…

Դու Մարտի մեկն ու Հոլըեմբերի քսանյոթ բացահայտի, հետո նոր սերժի կոպեկից կխոսենք…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Իսկ ոչի՞նչ որ շատերը ասեն "սխալ արեց, չպտի հրաժարվեր"… 
> 
> էսի սովորական պրակտիկա ա…
> Դու Մարտի մեկն ու Հոլըեմբերի քսանյոթ բացահայտի, հետո նոր սերժի կոպեկից կխոսենք…


Սովորական պրակտիկա ա նաև էն, որ նորմալ երկրի նախարարը արտերկիր գնալուց կնգան հետը տանում ա՝ համարում են բյուջեի չարդարացված ծախս, ռադ են անում կաբինետից:
Դու ինչպես միշտ քեզնից բացի ուրիշ ոչ մեկին լսելու ընդունակ չես:

Ես երբ ասում եմ՝ սերժի հանցախմբի կերած շագանակագույն կոնսիստենցիայի անսպառ քանակներ, ամենաքիչը նկատի ունեմ իր ու իր գյոռմամիշ ազգուտակի կուտակածը: Թքած ունեմ ես դրա վրա: Էդ ունեցվածքի պահը հայտարարության կետում էր նշված, ես չհորինեցի: 
Երկիրդ սկի մի հատ թամամ կառույց չունի, որ պառլամենտում սաղի աչքի առաջ սատկացրած առաջին դեմքերի սպանությունները բացահայտի, մեղավորներ գտնի ու պատասխանատվության ենթարկի: Նույնը մարտի մեկի գործի բացահայտումը: Ամեն տեղ բեսպրեդել ու անպատժելիություն ա:
Ու դու ուզում ես, որ դրան վրադիր սերժիկը ռեվերանս անի, թաթիկով պակա անի սաղիս ու գնա Մոնտե Կառլո՝ Զարուհուն երջանկացնելու: 
Որ եվս մի անգամ երեսներիս ճպպցնեն, թե էս ամենաթողության արմատները որտեղից են սկսվում:

----------

Տրիբուն (01.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սովորական պրակտիկա ա նաև էն, որ նորմալ երկրի նախարարը արտերկիր գնալուց կնգան հետը տանում ա՝ համարում են բյուջեի չարդարացված ծախս, ռադ են անում կաբինետից:
> Դու ինչպես միշտ քեզնից բացի ուրիշ ոչ մեկին լսելու ընդունակ չես:
> 
> Ես երբ ասում եմ՝ սերժի հանցախմբի կերած շագանակագույն կոնսիստենցիայի անսպառ քանակներ, ամենաքիչը նկատի ունեմ իր ու իր գյոռմամիշ ազգուտակի կուտակածը: Թքած ունեմ ես դրա վրա: Էդ ունեցվածքի պահը հայտարարության կետում էր նշված, ես չհորինեցի: 
> Երկիրդ սկի մի հատ թամամ կառույց չունի, որ պառլամենտում սաղի աչքի առաջ սատկացրած առաջին դեմքերի սպանությունները բացահայտի, մեղավորներ գտնի ու պատասխանատվության ենթարկի: Նույնը մարտի մեկի գործի բացահայտումը: Ամեն տեղ բեսպրեդել ու անպատժելիություն ա:
> Ու դու ուզում ես, որ դրան վրադիր սերժիկը ռեվերանս անի, թաթիկով պակա անի սաղիս ու գնա Մոնտե Կառլո՝ Զարուհուն երջանկացնելու: 
> Որ եվս մի անգամ երեսներիս ճպպցնեն, թե էս ամենաթողության արմատները որռտեղից են սկսվում:


գիրե՞ս, նենց տպավորություն ա ստեղծվում որ դուք լոմերն առած սերժի դռանը կանգնած ուզում եք իրան պատասխանատվության կանչել, ես էլ չեմ թողնում… հոխորտալով չի… եթե էդքան ռեսուրս ունենայիք, որ սպառնայիք սերժի գահին, էդ կետը էդտեղ չէր լինի… ու ընդհանրապես սերժի գեղարվեստական կերպարը կարա փոխվի մի քիչ եթե ինքն ընդունի իր պարտությունն ու հրաժարական տա… 

…էսի հանգամանքը փոխում ա… 

ինձ պետք չի պատմել թե ինքն ինչեր ա անում… բոլորս էլ գիտենք…

----------

Աթեիստ (01.11.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> գիրե՞ս, նենց տպավորություն ա ստեղծվում որ դուք լոմերն առած սերժի դռանը կանգնած ուզում եք իրան պատասխանատվության կանչել, ես էլ չեմ թողնում… հոխորտալով չի… եթե էդքան ռեսուրս ունենայիք, որ սպառնայիք սերժի գահին, էդ կետը էդտեղ չէր լինի… ու ընդհանրապես սերժի գեղարվեստական կերպարը կարա փոխվի մի քիչ եթե ինքն ընդունի իր պարտությունն ու հրաժարական տա… 
> 
> …էսի հանգամանքը փոխում ա… 
> 
> ինձ պետք չի պատմել թե ինքն ինչեր ա անում… բոլորս էլ գիտենք…


Ես չեմ հոխորտում, ես ասում եմ էն՝ ինչ տվյալ հանգամանքում ճիշտ կլիներ անել: Հաշվի առնելով էն ամենը, ինչի միջով անցել ենք: Հաշվի առնելով՝ "հերիք եղավ բոլ եղավ" դարավոր պարզ ճշմարտությունը: 
Ես դա ասում եմ՝ շատ լավ հասկանալով, որ իմ ուզածը 0 տոկոս հավանականություն ունի: Դեմից էլ ասել եմ:
Բայց ես մի բան գիտեմ: Եթե ուզում ես մարդը իր արածի, կամ մեկ-մեկ նաև չարածի համար պատասխան տա՝ իրանից պետք ա խլես էն, ինչ իր համար թանկ ա: Կարծում եմ էդ տեխնոլոգիային ծանոթ ես, կհասկանաս: Պարզ բան ա:

Ու իմ աչքում իրա կերպարը չի փոխվի ոչ մի հանգամանքի դեպքում: 
Մենակ ասենք եթե Տեր-Ավետիսի պես կառտոշկի մեշոկ քաշի վրեն ու սկսի իրան շղթայով ծեծելով Երևանի փողոցներում ման գալ:
Էն էլ GPS-ի կարիք կունենա, մարդը քաղաքը մենակ իրա պետական ավտոյի պատուհանից ա պատկերացնում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես չեմ հոխորտում, ես ասում եմ էն՝ ինչ տվյալ հանգամանքում ճիշտ կլիներ անել: Հաշվի առնելով էն ամենը, ինչի միջով անցել ենք: Հաշվի առնելով՝ "հերիք եղավ բոլ եղավ" դարավոր պարզ ճշմարտությունը: 
> Ես դա ասում եմ՝ շատ լավ հասկանալով, *որ իմ ուզածը 0 տոկոս հավանականություն ունի:* Դեմից էլ ասել եմ:
> Բայց ես մի բան գիտեմ: Եթե ուզում ես մարդը իր արածի, կամ մեկ-մեկ նաև չարածի համար պատասխան տա՝ իրանից պետք ա *խլես էն, ինչ իր համար թանկ ա:* Կարծում եմ էդ տեխնոլոգիային ծանոթ ես, կհասկանաս: Պարզ բան ա:
> 
> *Ու իմ աչքում իրա կերպարը չի փոխվի ոչ մի հանգամանքի դեպքում:* 
> Մենակ ասենք եթե Տեր-Ավետիսի պես կառտոշկի մեշոկ քաշի վրեն ու սկսի իրան շղթայով ծեծելով Երևանի փողոցներում ման գալ:
> Էն էլ GPS-ի կարիք կունենա, մարդը քաղաքը մենակ իրա պետական ավտոյի պատուհանից ա պատկերացնում:


եթե մի բանի հավանականությունը 0 ա ուրեմն ճիշտ չի դրա մասին մտածելը ու contemplate անելը… խասք կարա գնա հնարավորի մասին, ոչ թե անհնարինի մասին… քո ասածն անգամ հնարավորության դեպքում կասկածելի ա ոնց որ ասես "դու հլա մի հատ հրաժարվի տես ես քեզ ինչ եմ անելու" պարզ ա որ հրաժարական ոչ միայն չի լինի այլև ամեն ինչ կլինի շատ ավելի արյունոտ… կարող ա վերջում սիրտդ հանգստանա, մուռդ հանած լինես, բայց ընդհանուր երկրի համար դա շատ վատ կանդրադառնա… 

խլես էն ինչ որ թանկ ա իրա համար… հմմ… մարդուց կարաս խլես էն ինչ որ թանկ ա իրա համար ու ինքը կարա ավելի չարանա… և կարաս հնարավորություն ունենաս խլելու ամեն ինչ էն ինչ որ թանկ ա, բայց չխլես, ստեղ շանս կա որ էդ մարդը կարող ա լավանա, հասկանա. գարանտիա չի, բայց հավանականություն կա… ես էդ շանսը կվերցնեմ ու մարդուն հնարավորություն կտամ… էսի իմ մոտեցումն ա… 

եթե վերցնես հաստատ չարանալու ա՝ չվերցնես կարող ա լավանա… ես ընտրում եմ երկրորդը, որտև գիտեմ ինչ ա նշանակում զրկվել թանկ բանից… կարող ա հետո գլխիս գա, աբյց I'll take my chances… 

…իմ աչքում կփոխվի… եթե անի կփոխվի… էն skarface-ի մեջ Տոնի Մոնտանան որ մարդ պտի սպաներ ու երբ երեխին տեսավ ձեռը չգնաց, իմ համար դա բան փոխեց…

----------


## Գալաթեա

Էդ դեպքում մենք ընդհանապես չպետք ա էս թեմայից խոսանք, որտև ամենայն հավանականությամբ ոչ մի հրաժարական էլ չի լինելու: Ոչ մի տարբերակի դեպքում:

Սքարֆեյսը չեմ տեսել, ցուցակումս ա նայելիքների, բայց սխալ բան ես համեմատում:
Լավ ա, որ տենց ունեցածդ գնահատող մարդ ես: Թող դու բարին լինես, ես չարը, ես պրոբլեմ չունեմ:

Հանգամանքների բերումով պատին դեմ տված մարդու հրաժարականը չի կարա իրա մինչ այդ արած չարիքը մաքրի: Եթե նա դա աներ մինչև բանը բանից անցնելը՝ միգուցե: Բայց ոչ՝ դանակը ոսկորին հասնելուց հետո:
Ստեղ էլի ամենասովորական ինքնապաշտպանական բնազդ ա, որը ես չեմ պատրաստվում մարդկային արժեքի տեղ անցկացնել:

----------

Տրիբուն (01.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էդ դեպքում մենք ընդհանապես չպետք ա էս թեմայից խոսանք, որտև ամենայն հավանականությամբ ոչ մի հրաժարական էլ չի լինելու: Ոչ մի տարբերակի դեպքում:
> 
> Սքարֆեյսը չեմ տեսել, ցուցակումս ա նայելիքների, բայց սխալ բան ես համեմատում:
> Լավ ա, որ տենց ունեցածդ գնահատող մարդ ես: Թող դու բարին լինես, ես չարը, ես պրոբլեմ չունեմ:
> 
> Հանգամանքների բերումով պատին դեմ տված մարդու հրաժարականը չի կարա իրա մինչ այդ արած չարիքը մաքրի: Եթե նա դա աներ մինչև բանը բանից անցնելը՝ միգուցե: Բայց ոչ՝ դանակը ոսկորին հասնելուց հետո:
> Ստեղ էլի ամենասովորական ինքնապաշտպանական բնազդ ա, որը ես չեմ պատրաստվում մարդկային արժեքի տեղ անցկացնել:


քո առաջարկած վարյանտով հնարավոր չի հրաժարական… իմ պաշտպանած վարյանտով հնարավոր ա… 

իմ կարծիքով Սքարֆեյսի էդ մասը նման ա… մարդը շատ բան ունի կորցնելու, ամեն ինչ եթե չսպանի երեխին, ինքը հանցագործ լինելով հանդերձ իրա խղճի վրա չի վերցնում դա ու արդյունքում կործանվում ա… իմ կարծիքն էլ իրա մասին փոխվում ա, բայց կինոյի վերջում… 

չարի ու բարու հարց չի… ռացիոնալի ու իռացիոնալի հարց ա… 

մարդկային արժեքի հարց չի… սա հնարավորի ու անհնարինի, արյամբ և առանց արյան, ռացիոնալի և իռացիոնալի հարց ա… ու եթե կուզես իմանաս, հա, մարդկային արժեքի հարց ա… ինչ սկզբմունքով որ եկար երկրի գլուղ էն սկզբմունքով էլ կղեկավարես… փորձն ու պատմությունը ցույց ա տալիս որ բռնությամբ ու հաշվեհարդարներով կառուցված իշխանությունները հենց տենց էլ լինում են…

----------


## Գալաթեա

Կինոն դեռ չի պրծել, Մեֆ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կինոն դեռ չի պրծել, Մեֆ:


դրա համար էլ ասում եմ վերջում… ես առայժմ կարծիքս չեմ փոխել… երբ որ կանի էն ժամանակ էլ կփոխեմ… մի քիչ… իսկ դու կանխավ որոշել ես որ չես փոխելու ինչ էլ որ լինի… քո համար կինոն պրծած ա…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> դրա համար էլ ասում եմ վերջում… ես առայժմ կարծիքս չեմ փոխել… երբ որ կանի էն ժամանակ էլ կփոխեմ… մի քիչ… իսկ դու կանխավ որոշել ես որ չես փոխելու ինչ էլ որ լինի… քո համար կինոն պրծած ա…


Հա, ինչպես և էս խոսակցությունը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> քո առաջարկած վարյանտով հնարավոր չի հրաժարական… իմ պաշտպանած վարյանտով հնարավոր ա…


Տո լավ է  :Smile:  

Կարո՞ղ ա հետո էլի գաք ասեք, որ մենք ենք մեղավոր, որ Սերժը հրաժարական չտվեց, քանի որ չհավատացինք Լևոնին  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Լիլ, ուրեմն տարին մի անգամ Լևոնը խելոք դեմքով մի հատ նավագոդնի տուֆտում ա: Ալամ աշարհը հասկանում ա, որ անհավանական բլթոց ա: Հետո Լևոնի ասածը բնականաբար տեղի չի ունենում: Հետո ալամ աշխարհին մեղադրում են, որ չհավատացին Լևոնին, քանի որ եթե հավատային, Լևոնի ասածը տեղի կունենար:

----------

Bruno (01.11.2013)

----------


## Բիձա

> էնա նախորդը՝ Ռոբիկը, լափածը լավ էլ ջիգյարով մարսում ա: Դրա համար էլ Սերժիկի ախորժակը նենց ա բացվել, որ մինչև չտրաքի, լափելը չի թարգելու: 
> 
> Հայաստանում հազար տարի ա* լափի ու թալանի համար մարդ չի պատժվել,* դրա համալ էլ էս օրի ենք: 
> 
> Նենց որ Լիլ ջան, *սրանից բեթար ես էլ չեմ պատկերացնում*:


99-ին մեկն ու իրա խամաճիկը պատժվեցին, բայց ախպերականը ու ընդդիմությունը ու հայությունը դրա անունը դրեց ազգային դավաճանություն: 
Իմ կարծիքով սրանից բեթար պատկերացնել մի գուցե հնարավոր է, ուղղակի սրանից հետո երկիր չի լինի, որի վրա բեթարն  իրեն դրսևորի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *99-ին մեկն ու իրա խամաճիկը պատժվեցին, բայց ախպերականը ու ընդդիմությունը ու հայությունը դրա անունը դրեց ազգային դավաճանություն:* 
> Իմ կարծիքով սրանից բեթար պատկերացնել մի գուցե հնարավոր է, ուղղակի սրանից հետո երկիր չի լինի, որի վրա բեթարն  իրեն դրսևորի:


Բիձ, Հոկտեմբերի 27-ը տենց լուսավոր կետ ա՞ քո համար…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> 99-ին մեկն ու իրա խամաճիկը պատժվեցին, բայց ախպերականը ու ընդդիմությունը ու հայությունը դրա անունը դրեց ազգային դավաճանություն: 
> Իմ կարծիքով սրանից բեթար պատկերացնել մի գուցե հնարավոր է, ուղղակի սրանից հետո երկիր չի լինի, որի վրա բեթարն  իրեն դրսևորի:


Բիձա ջան, եթե դժվար չի, մի հատ կասես՝ էդ մեկն ու խամաճիկը կոնկրետ ովքեր էին: Ով ում խամաճիկն էր, եթե ավելի պարզ արտահայտվեմ:
Սխալ չհասկանամ էլի:

----------


## Lion

Չկա-չկա, ռազ Ակումբը լռում է, ես ասեմ…

ՖԲ-ն խաբարա տալիս, որ էսօր Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ծննդյան օրն է: Չեմ շնորհավորում, որովհետև ինքն ինձ համար դրանից ցածրա, այլ շնորհավորանքի փոխարեն ուղղակի ասում եմ - Էխ Լևոն, Լևոն, ո՞նց դու բաց թողեցիր էն մեծ շանսը, որ կար քո ձեռքում, կայուն հիմքերի վրա դնել մեր անկախ պետականության զարգացումն ու դառնալ մեր ազգի մեծագույն հերոսներից մեկը, ո՞նց բաց թողեցիր: Տենց շանս միլիոնից մեկին է բաժին հասնում, քեզ այն բաժին հասավ, իսկ դու այն մսխեցիր, կյանքիդ գլխավոր գործը՝ փչացրիր...

Շնորհավո՞ր...

----------


## Gayl

Ու ոնց էր հերոս լինելու? Ռուսի հետևը լպստելով? Մի ամանից թռածներ են, տարբերություն չկա սրանց մեջ։

----------


## Lion

Պետական համակարգի նորմալ, օրինական հիմքեր դներ, ընտրակեղծարարության ավանդույթը չդներ, մոնոպոլիաների ավանդույթը չդներ և այլն, և այլն, և այլն...

----------


## Lion

Ոնց եմ զզվում էս դատարկության դատարկ խոսքերից




> Ի՞նչ կարող է դրան հակադրել Փաշինյանի գլխավորած նորընտիր կառավարությունը: Մինչ այս պահը Փաշինյանն իր կամքը խորհրդարանին պարտադրել է համաժողովրդական բողոքի ու ընդվզման միջոցով, ինչը, որպես ժողովրդավարության դրսևորում, ըմբռնումով է ընկալվել միջազգային հանրության կողմից: Սակայն կարո՞ղ է նա, արդյոք, խորհրդարանի վրա նույն մեթոդով ազդել նաև այսուհետև: Ակնհայտ է, որ ո՛չ, որովհետև այդ ռեսուրսն արդեն սպառված է:


Ախր ոնցա ակնհայտ, հասկացանք, որ դու քեզ մեեեեծ ավտարիտետ ես պատկերացնում ու, ըստ քո պատկերացման, եթե դու սենց ասեցիր "ակնհայտ է", ըստ քո հիվանդ պատկերացմամբ մենք պետք է սենց կայծակնահար գետին տապալվենք ու ասենք մոտավորապես. "_Օօօօ, կորաաաննք, ակնհաաայյտ է_"...

Իրականում ոչինչ էլ ակնհայտ չէ և շատ մոտ ապագան ցույց կտա, որ ՀՀԿ այդ գովված սկզբունքայնությունը մի հոտած ձու էլ չարժե - Շարմազանով, Գալուստ, Աշոտյան ու ևս մի քանի անգույն դեմքեր, վերջ, էդա, մնալու, մնացածը խելոք, հանգիստ գալու են, Նիկոլի ուզածով քվեարկեն...

Ու հիմի որ տենց եղավ, հարգելի ԼՏՊ, որ խորապես խոցված ես էն բանից, որ Նիկոլն արեց մի բան, որ դու չկարողացար անել, կկանգնե՞ս, կընդունե՞ս քո սխալը...

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (11.05.2018), Ծլնգ (10.05.2018), Ուլուանա (12.05.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Խնդրեցի էլ հուզականությունը մի կողմ դրած կարդալ  :Jpit: 

Էդ դեպքում երևի ընկալեիր, որ ուղերձի հիմնական հասցեատերը ՀՀԿն ա ու հենց սթափության կոչ ա, որ քվեարկեն ԸՕի օգտին ու գնան Նիկոլի նախանշած արտահերթին։

Էնքան վառված եք Լևոնից, որ կարդում ու միանգամից հակադրվում եք՝ առանց ասածը հասկանալու  :Jpit: 

հ.գ. Կոնգրեսը որպես շարքային մասնակից առաջին օրվանից եղել ա շարժման մեջ ու նպաստել հաղթանակի՝ առանց որևէ հավակնություն ունենալու։ Նենց որ հակադրությունդ, թե Նիկոլի մոտ ստացվեց, իրա մոտ չէ՝ խնդալու ա  :Wink:

----------

Յոհաննես (10.05.2018)

----------


## Lion

Արտակ ջան, կոնգրեսի շարքային անդամենրն իրենց մասնակցությունը բերեցին հաղթանակին, բայց ոչ՝ վերին ղեկավարությունը: Իրականում, եղբայր, հաշվի առնելով ՀՀԿ ամորֆ բնույթ, իրենք շատ արագ Նիկոլի բուռը կհավաքվեն, Նիկոլը Նիկոլ չլինի, որ դրանց չխելոքացնի...

----------


## Chuk

> Արտակ ջան, կոնգրեսի շարքային անդամենրն իրենց մասնակցությունը բերեցին հաղթանակին, բայց ոչ՝ վերին ղեկավարությունը: Իրականում, եղբայր, հաշվի առնելով ՀՀԿ ամորֆ բնույթ, իրենք շատ արագ Նիկոլի բուռը կհավաքվեն, Նիկոլը Նիկոլ չլինի, որ դրանց չխելոքացնի...


Ապ ջան, ղեկավարությունն էլ։ Ու որ վերացարկվես Լևոնի նկատմամբ անտիպատիայից, կարող ա հասկանաս որ էս 3 ուղերձները մի ընդհանուր գիծ ու աջակցության, փոփոխությանը նպաստելու փորձ են։

----------


## Lion

Դու գիտես, բայց մեկը ես ոչ Զուրաբյանին, ոչ էլ, Աստված փրկեր դրանից, ԼՏՊ-ին չտեսա միտինգավորների շարքերում: Ամեն դեպքում, հոգուս ամենախորքերից Նիկոլին հաջողություն եմ ցանկանում...

----------


## Chuk

> Դու գիտես, բայց մեկը ես ոչ Զուրաբյանին, ոչ էլ, Աստված փրկեր դրանից, ԼՏՊ-ին չտեսա միտինգավորների շարքերում: Ամեն դեպքում, հոգուս ամենախորքերից Նիկոլին հաջողություն եմ ցանկանում...


Մհեր ջան, թե Զուրաբյանի, թե Արամ Մանուկյանի, թե վարչությունից լիքը ուրիշ անդամների հետ եմ բազմիցս կանգնել հանրահավաքներում, ձերբակալված երի հետևից առաջին գնացողներից են եղել վարչության անդամները, Նիկոլի ձերբակալվելուց առաջին սքւր արձագանքողն ա եղել ՀԱԿը, ALDEում բանաաձև պոկողն ա եղել, մեր ակտիվիստները երթերի քւ պիկետների կազմակերպմանն են ակտիվ մասնակցել, և այլն, և այլն։ Իսկ չես տեսել, որտև Զառայի  նման չենք փորձել հարթակ նետվենք, դափնի վերցնենք։ Ընդքւնել ենք որ Նիկոլի կազմակերպած քւ ղեկավարած շարժումն ա, որպես շարքային  զինվոր ենք մասնակցել։

----------

Lion (10.05.2018)

----------


## Lion

Արտակ ջան, բայց Լևոնը պռի չեմ - ուղղակի դուք փաստացի դուրս եք եկել իր հրամանի տակից և ինքնուրույն քայլեր եք արել, ոնց որ Խաղաղապահ գումարտակի տղերքի պահը: Դա հաշվի առնելով, չենք ասի, չէ՞, որ Վիգենը աջակցեց այս ամենին...

----------


## Chuk

> Արտակ ջան, բայց Լևոնը պռի չեմ - ուղղակի դուք փաստացի դուրս եք եկել իր հրամանի տակից և ինքնուրույն քայլեր եք արել, ոնց որ Խաղաղապահ գումարտակի տղերքի պահը: Դա հաշվի առնելով, չենք ասի, չէ՞, որ Վիգենը աջակցեց այս ամենին...


Իր հրամանի տակի՞ց դուրս գալ: Լա՞վ չես, Մհեր ))
Նախ մենք լիբերալ կառույց ենք, մեզ ոչ մեկը չի ասում մասնակցել-չմասնակցել:
Բայց Կոնգրեսի փոխնախարարների ու Վարչության անդամների մասնակցության փաստը նույնիսկ քեզ պետք ա հուշեր, որ աջակցում կա հենց Լևոնի կողմից էլ :ճ
Վատ եք լրիվ, ձեր համար ինչ-որ լեգենդ եք հյուսել՝ չեք կարում տակից դուրս գալ ))

----------


## Gayl

Լիոնը գիտի Չուկը ՀԱԿ_ում ա ծառայում :LOL: 
Բա առանց Լևոնի չէր լինի, բայց պիտի իրա անունը չշոշափվեր, որովհետև ինքը մարդկանց աչքի գրողն ա:

----------

Mr. Annoying (11.05.2018), Ծլնգ (11.05.2018)

----------


## Lion

Ասածս էնա, Լևոնը ուղղակի չի աջակցել Փաշինյանին՝ իր տղերքն են աջակցել, էդ փաստա: Ի դեպ, ինքը կարծես դեռ չի շնորհավորել, չէ՞, ժողովրդի ընտրյալին...

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (11.05.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ասածս էնա, Լևոնը ուղղակի չի աջակցել Փաշինյանին՝ իր տղերքն են աջակցել, էդ փաստա: Ի դեպ, ինքը կարծես դեռ չի շնորհավորել, չէ՞, ժողովրդի ընտրյալին...


որևէ քաղաքական գործիչ չի մասնակցել որովհետև նման առաջարկ չի եղել… Նիկոլն ինքնուրույն սկսել ա էս ակցիան ու տարել ա մինչև վերջ, որևէ քաղաքական գործիչ չի կարա միանա... հենա զարուհին փորձեց... 

եթե ուզում ես որ սաղ ուժերը միանան, ապա սկսում ես կոնսուլտացիաներ, դաշինք ես կազմում, պայմանավորվում ես... էդ բաները չի եղել, գան ի՞նչ անեն… իրանց ակտիվիստները միացել են ակցիային, իսկ կուսակցությունների ղեկավարները լուռ են մնացել չխանգարելու համար... էդքամից ավել բան չես կարա անես...

----------


## Chuk

> Ասածս էնա, Լևոնը ուղղակի չի աջակցել Փաշինյանին՝ իր տղերքն են աջակցել, էդ փաստա: Ի դեպ, ինքը կարծես դեռ չի շնորհավորել, չէ՞, ժողովրդի ընտրյալին...


Ես թերևս լքեմ էս թեման ))
Դժվար ա, որ լիքը բան ունես ասելու, բայց իրավունք չունես ասելու:

Ինչ-որ ա, եզրափակեմ էսքանով. Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի թիմի կողմից շարժմանը եղել ա բարձր մակարդակի, մեծ ծավալների աջակցություն: Փոխարենը ոչինչ չենք ուզում:

Բարի քննարկումներ:

----------


## Lion

Ապեր, բայց խի՞ չի շնորհավորել, լքելուցդ առաջ գոնե էդ ասա...

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, բայց խի՞ չի շնորհավորել, լքելուցդ առաջ գոնե էդ ասա...


Չեմ կարող ասել: Բայց եթե ուզում ես իմանալ, իմացիր, որ ես շատ դժգոհ եմ չշնորհավորելուց ու էդ մասին իրանք գիտեն ))

----------

Freeman (17.05.2018), Lion (11.05.2018), Աթեիստ (12.05.2018)

----------


## Lion

> որևէ քաղաքական գործիչ չի մասնակցել որովհետև նման առաջարկ չի եղել… Նիկոլն ինքնուրույն սկսել ա էս ակցիան ու տարել ա մինչև վերջ, որևէ քաղաքական գործիչ չի կարա միանա... հենա զարուհին փորձեց... 
> 
> եթե ուզում ես որ սաղ ուժերը միանան, ապա սկսում ես կոնսուլտացիաներ, դաշինք ես կազմում, պայմանավորվում ես... էդ բաները չի եղել, գան ի՞նչ անեն… իրանց ակտիվիստները միացել են ակցիային, իսկ կուսակցությունների ղեկավարները լուռ են մնացել չխանգարելու համար... էդքամից ավել բան չես կարա անես...


Բայց Նիկոլը հարթակից ասեց, կոչ հղեց, չէ՞ - ասեց, մոռանանք ամեն ինչ, եկեք իրար կողքի կանգնենք, չեկան, մենակ էն Զարուհին *իբր* եկավ, էն էլ ուշ ու էն բանից հետո, երբ, քանի դեռ շարժումը թափ չէր հավաքել, թիկունքային ստոր հարված հասցրեց Նիկոլին՝ հայտարարելով, որ ինքը ծախվածա - դրանից հետո էլ իրեն ինչպե՞ս խոսք տային...

----------


## Chuk

> Բայց Նիկոլը հարթակից ասեց, կոչ հղեց, չէ՞ - ասեց, մոռանանք ամեն ինչ, եկեք իրար կողքի կանգնենք, չեկան, մենակ էն Զարուհին *իբր* եկավ, էն էլ ուշ ու էն բանից հետո, երբ, քանի դեռ շարժումը թափ չէր հավաքել, թիկունքային ստոր հարված հասցրեց Նիկոլին՝ հայտարարելով, որ ինքը ծախվածա - դրանից հետո էլ իրեն ինչպե՞ս խոսք տային...


Մհեր, մի անգամ էլ եմ ասում: Գնացե՛լ ենք: Անձամբ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը չի եկել, բայց իր պատվիրակությունը գնացել է:
Հարթակ բարձրանալու թեմա չի եղել: Ոչ մեր, ոչ իրանց կողմից: Մենք չենք հավակնել, իրանք չեն առաջարկել:
Նիկոլն ինքը մեզ շնորհակալություն ա հայտնել թե մեր մասնակցության, թե հայտարարությունների համար:
Նիկոլի թիմը բարձր ա գնահատել մեր աջակցությունը ամենատարբեր հարցերում:

Կլինի՞ սրանով գոհանաս ու պղտոր ջրում ձուկ չորսաս:

----------

Ծլնգ (11.05.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բայց Նիկոլը հարթակից ասեց, կոչ հղեց, չէ՞ - ասեց, մոռանանք ամեն ինչ, եկեք իրար կողքի կանգնենք, չեկան, մենակ էն Զարուհին *իբր* եկավ, էն էլ ուշ ու էն բանից հետո, երբ, քանի դեռ շարժումը թափ չէր հավաքել, թիկունքային ստոր հարված հասցրեց Նիկոլին՝ հայտարարելով, որ ինքը ծախվածա - դրանից հետո էլ իրեն ինչպե՞ս խոսք տային...


հետո ինչ որ կոչ ա արել, կոչ անելը մի բան ա, համագործակցելը մի այլ բան... Րաֆֆին էլ էր կոչ անում անցած նախագահականի ժամանակ... կոչով չի... հարթակը մինչև էդ պտի ձևավորվի ոչ թե հընթացս... 

... ու չիշտ են արել որ չեն միացել... հենց ի օգուտ Նիկոլի...

էն ինչ որ եղել ա տարբեր ա մինչև հիմա եղած շատ բաներից..

----------


## Chuk

Որոշեցի մի հատ քայլերի հաջորդականություն գրեմ, որ ամեն ինչ ավելի պարզ լինի: Էս էլ գրեմ ու ավարտեմ, իմ, ՀԱԿ-ի ու Տեր-Պետրոսյանի թիմի մասին:

Գյումրիից-Երևան քայլարշավը սկսվելուց մեկ օր առաջ ես հրավիրվել եմ ՔՊ գրասենյակ՝ քննարկելու իրենց մշակած ծրագրեր: Հանդիպմանը ներկա էի լինելու ոչ միայն ես: Ցավոք գնալ չէի կարող, հաջողություն եմ մաղթել ու հայտնել իրենց հրապարակային ակցիաներին աջակցելու պատրաստակամությունս: Քայլարշավի մասին խոսել եմ թերահավատ՝ չհավատալով դրա արդյունավետությունը:

Նույն օրերին ՀԱԿ-ն իր փոխնախագահների շուրթերով, տարբեր լրատվականներով, հայտնել է ՀԱԿ դիրքորոշումը, որ թերահավատ է, որ հիմա հնարավոր է լուրջ պրոցես սկսել: Միաժամանակ հաջողություն են մաղթել պայքարի դուրս եկածներին, ասելով, որ հնարավոր է «մենք սխալվում ենք ու հնարավոր է լուրջ պրոցես սկսել, այդ դեպքում մենք մեր միջոցներով կաջակցենք շարժմանը, կմիանանք պոչից ու չենք ունենա որևէ հավակնություն»:

Քայլերթին, փաստացի, ՀԱԿ-ը չի մասնակցել: Երևան հասնելու ու Երևանում միջոցառումները սկսելուն պես ՀԱԿ-ի ակտիվ մասսան մասնակցել է բոլոր հրապարակային միջոցառումներին: Սկզբի օրերին ևս չէր երևում, որ շարժումը կարող է լուրջ թափ ստանալ, բայց մենք բոլոր հնարավոր միջոցներով մասնակցում ու նպաստում էինք: 

Շարժման առավել թափ առնելու ժամանակ, բայց երբ դեռ էսկալացիան չկար, հանրահավաքներին սկսել է մասնակցել նաև ՀԱԿ ղեկավարությունը: Հենց հանրահավաքի տեղից ՀԱԿ փոխնախագահ Լևոն Զուրաբյանը, «Ազատություն» լրատվականին հարցազրույցով տալով հայտնել է, որ ընդունում ենք, որ սխալվել ենք, որ իսկապես հնարավոր էր ժողովրդին հնարավոր էր այս պահին մոբիլիզացնել, որ մեր խոստման համաձայն մենք միանում ենք շարժմանը, բայց չունենք որևէ հավակնություն լինել հարթակում, պարզապես անվերապահ աջակցում ենք:

Շարժման ընթացքում ՀԱԿ-ը այս թեմայով երեք հայտարարություն է տարածել, որոնցով հայտնել է ոտի ելած ժողովրդին ու շարժմանն իր անվերապահ աջակցությունը: Հայտարարություններից մեկը եղել է Նիկոլ Փաշինյանին ձերբակալելուց հետո, իր բնույթով քաղաքական դաշտում այդ իրադարձության հետ կապված եղել է առաջին ուղերձը, եղել է կոշտ, պահանջվել է ազատ արձակել Նիկոլ Փաշինյանին ու մյուս ձերբակալվածներին, ապահովել խաղաղ ցույցերի ընթացքը, չդիմել ագրեսիայի:

Ազգային ժողովում Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի ընտրության ընթացքում Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հրապարակել է երկու նամակ, որոնք քաղաքական ուղերձներ էին: Առաջնային թիրախը դրանց էն էր, որ իշխանությունը չխոչընդոտ իր պատգամավորների ազատ ընտրությանը՝ նրանց նկատմամբ վարչական ռեսուրսի կիրառմամբ: Սա անվերապահ աջակցություն էր շարժմանն ու Նիկոլին, չնայած շատերը դա էդպես էլ չհասկացան:

Նիկոլի վարչապետ ընտրվելու հաջորդ օրը Լևոն Զուրաբյանը Ազատության եթերով շնորհավորել է ժողովրդին հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ, Նիկոլին՝ վարչապետ ընտրվելու: Լևոն Զուրաբյանը ՀԱԿ փոխնախագահն է և արտահայտում է, ըստ էության, ինչպես ՀԱԿ-ի, էնպես էլ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի դիրքորոշումը: Կոնգրեսականներիս մի մասը կուզեր տեսնել այլ տեսակի շնորհավորանք, բայց այնուամենայնիվ շնորհավորանքն եղել է:

Տեր-Պետրոսյանի երրորդ նամակը, որն էլի բազմաշերտ էր, իմ ընկալմամբ նորից աջակցություն է շարժմանը, վերահաստատում է շարժման հիմնական նպատակների՝ արտահերթ արդար ընտրությունների, նոր ընտրական օրենսգիրք ստանալու կարևորությունը, և իր ենթատեքստերով ուղերձ է ՀՀԿ-ին՝ երկրի ճակատագրի հետ չխաղալ, չփորձել ձախողել այս պրոցեսը, ինչը, կարծես թե, ՀՀԿ-ն պատրաստվում է անել:


Սրանք հրապարակային քայլերն են: Ներկուլիսայինի մասին լռում ենք, լռում ենք, լռու՜մ )))
Հուսամ գոնե այս գրածս ինչ-որ լույս կսփռի, կբավարարի:

----------

Lion (12.05.2018), Mephistopheles (12.05.2018), Տրիբուն (12.05.2018)

----------


## Արէա

> Ապեր, բայց խի՞ չի շնորհավորել, լքելուցդ առաջ գոնե էդ ասա...


Ի՞նչ շնորհավորի։ Որ ոչ լեգիտիմ ազգային ժողովի կողմից վարչապե՞տ ա ընտրվել։ 
Նորմալ ընտրություններ կլինի, ՔՊ-ն կհաղթի, Նիկոլին վարչապետ կընտրեն՝ առաջին շնորհավորողներից կլինի, կարծում եմ։

----------

Chuk (12.05.2018), Mephistopheles (12.05.2018), Աթեիստ (12.05.2018)

----------


## Lion

> Ի՞նչ շնորհավորի։ Որ ոչ լեգիտիմ ազգային ժողովի կողմից վարչապե՞տ ա ընտրվել։ 
> Նորմալ ընտրություններ կլինի, ՔՊ-ն կհաղթի, Նիկոլին վարչապետ կընտրեն՝ առաջին շնորհավորողներից կլինի, կարծում եմ։


Չէ դե, բոլորս էլ իմաստը հասկանում ենք՝ պետք է շնորհավորել այն բանի համար, որ իշխանությունը վերադարձավ ժողովրդին, փաստացի:

----------

Gayl (12.05.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (14.05.2018), Ուլուանա (12.05.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Ի՞նչ շնորհավորի։ Որ ոչ լեգիտիմ ազգային ժողովի կողմից վարչապե՞տ ա ընտրվել։ 
> Նորմալ ընտրություններ կլինի, ՔՊ-ն կհաղթի, Նիկոլին վարչապետ կընտրեն՝ առաջին շնորհավորողներից կլինի, կարծում եմ։


Էդ մենակով էր ֆայմել, թե կողքից բզզել էին? 
Ուրեմն կարելի էր ժողովրդին շնորհավորել...կարճ ասած ոնց էլ չլիներ շնորհավորելու բան կգտներ, չնայած տան պարիսպները թույլ չեն տվել, որ տեսնի:

----------

Lion (12.05.2018), Գաղթական (12.05.2018), Ուլուանա (12.05.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> ...և իր ենթատեքստերով ուղերձ է ՀՀԿ-ին՝ երկրի ճակատագրի հետ չխաղալ, չփորձել ձախողել այս պրոցեսը, ինչը, կարծես թե, ՀՀԿ-ն պատրաստվում է անել:
> 
> 
> Սրանք հրապարակային քայլերն են: Ներկուլիսայինի մասին լռում ենք, լռում ենք, լռու՜մ )))
> Հուսամ գոնե այս գրածս ինչ-որ լույս կսփռի, կբավարարի:


Չուկ ջան բա ինչից ենթադրեցիր, որ ՀՀԿ_ն որոշել է հետևել ԼՏՊ ի հորդորին և երկրի ճակատագրի հետ չխաղալ?
Իսկ կարող ա որոշել են ամեն կերպ հակազդել, էնպես անել, որ Նիկոլը էս ծանր բեռը ոտքին քցի? Եթե կկարողանան ուրեմն լավ, եթե ոչ ապա կանցնեն պլան Բ ի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ․․․․կմիանանք պոչից ու չենք ունենա որևէ հավակնություն․․․


Շատ տխուր ա, որ ոչ մի հավակնություն չունեք։ Ինձ թվում ա, որ ՀԱԿ-ը պիտի ամեն ինչ անի, որ հայտնվի հաջորդ ԱԺ-ում։ Ես մնում եմ էն համոզման, որ ՀԱԿ-ում լիքը պոտենցիալ կա։ Իսկ հաջորդ ԱԺ-ին պետք են նորմալ մարդիկ, որ փոխարինեն ՀՀԿ-ական նախիրին ու ԱԺ-ին քաղաքական դեմք տան։

Բայց, դրա համար պետք ա, որ Լևոնը սուս մնա ու ոչ մեկի աչքին չերևա  :LOL:  Ես մի անգամ ասել եմ, էս շարժումից հին մուտիլովշիկները պիտի հեռու մնան։ ՀԱԿ-ը պիտի թարմացված գաղափարներով, իրա ջահել դեմքերով, ակտիվ մտնի քաղաքականության մեջ։ Իսկ Լևոնը իրա ելույթներով, տեքստով, ենթատեքստով, ենթա-ենթատեսքտով, էն իմաստով, որ մենակ ինքն ա հասկանում, մենք սաղս սխալ ենք հասկանում, որ նամյոկ ա անում ՀՀԿ-ին, բայց մենք ուրիշ բան ենք հասկանում, պիտի լռի։ Եթե սաղս Լևոնին սխալ են հասկանում, չնայած ինքը ուրիշ բան էր ուզում ասեր, էտ նշանակում, որ ինքը չի հասկացվում, էտքան պարզ։ Եթե ուզում ՀԱԿ-ին օգուտ տա, թող կողքից խորհուրդներ տա, ՀԱԿ-ն էլ թող շնորհակալ լինի։

----------

Gayl (12.05.2018), Lion (12.05.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (14.05.2018), Ներսես_AM (12.05.2018), Ուլուանա (13.05.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան բա ինչից ենթադրեցիր, որ ՀՀԿ_ն որոշել է հետևել ԼՏՊ ի հորդորին և երկրի ճակատագրի հետ չխաղալ?
> Իսկ կարող ա որոշել են ամեն կերպ հակազդել, էնպես անել, որ Նիկոլը էս ծանր բեռը ոտքին քցի? Եթե կկարողանան ուրեմն լավ, եթե ոչ ապա կանցնեն պլան Բ ի:



ՀՀԿ-ն, գոնե էս պահի դրությամբ, թքած ունեցավ Լևոնի հորդորի վրա ու հաստատուն քայլերով գնում ա պրոցեսը վիժեցնելուն։

Էդ նշանակում ա, որ չպիտի՞ փորձի իր ազդեցությունն օգտագործել, անկախ նրանից, կստացվի՞, թե՞ չէ։

----------


## Chuk

> Շատ տխուր ա, որ ոչ մի հավակնություն չունեք։ Ինձ թվում ա, որ ՀԱԿ-ը պիտի ամեն ինչ անի, որ հայտնվի հաջորդ ԱԺ-ում։ Ես մնում եմ էն համոզման, որ ՀԱԿ-ում լիքը պոտենցիալ կա։ Իսկ հաջորդ ԱԺ-ին պետք են նորմալ մարդիկ, որ փոխարինեն ՀՀԿ-ական նախիրին ու ԱԺ-ին քաղաքական դեմք տան։
> 
> Բայց, դրա համար պետք ա, որ Լևոնը սուս մնա ու ոչ մեկի աչքին չերևա  Ես մի անգամ ասել եմ, էս շարժումից հին մուտիլովշիկները պիտի հեռու մնան։ ՀԱԿ-ը պիտի թարմացված գաղափարներով, իրա ջահել դեմքերով, ակտիվ մտնի քաղաքականության մեջ։ Իսկ Լևոնը իրա ելույթներով, տեքստով, ենթատեքստով, ենթա-ենթատեսքտով, էն իմաստով, որ մենակ ինքն ա հասկանում, մենք սաղս սխալ ենք հասկանում, որ նամյոկ ա անում ՀՀԿ-ին, բայց մենք ուրիշ բան ենք հասկանում, պիտի լռի։ Եթե սաղս Լևոնին սխալ են հասկանում, չնայած ինքը ուրիշ բան էր ուզում ասեր, էտ նշանակում, որ ինքը չի հասկացվում, էտքան պարզ։ Եթե ուզում ՀԱԿ-ին օգուտ տա, թող կողքից խորհուրդներ տա, ՀԱԿ-ն էլ թող շնորհակալ լինի։


ԱԺ արտահերթին մասնակցել-չմասնակցելը կապ չունի էդ հավակնությունների հետ։ Կարծում եմ, որ կմասնակցենք։ Չնայած ես, ինչքան էլ ուզում եմ, որ ներկայացված լինենք ԱԺում, էս պահին ավելի շատ չմասնակցելու կողմնակից եմ։ Ավելի շատ կուզեի դաշինքով մասնակցելը հենց Նիկոլենց ցուցակով, բայց թերևս ոչ ՀԱԿը կհամաձայնի դրան, ոչ Նիկոլը։

----------


## Gayl

> ՀՀԿ-ն, գոնե էս պահի դրությամբ, թքած ունեցավ Լևոնի հորդորի վրա ու հաստատուն քայլերով գնում ա պրոցեսը վիժեցնելուն։
> 
> Էդ նշանակում ա, որ չպիտի՞ փորձի իր ազդեցությունն օգտագործել, անկախ նրանից, կստացվի՞, թե՞ չէ։


Է հա նույն միտքն ենք էս պահին ասում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ՀՀԿ-ն, գոնե էս պահի դրությամբ, թքած ունեցավ Լևոնի հորդորի վրա ու հաստատուն քայլերով գնում ա պրոցեսը վիժեցնելուն։


Չուկ, ՀՀԿ-ն բան չի կարանալու անի։ ՀՀԿ-ն հանցագործ քավոր-սանիկների միավորում ա։ Ոստիկանություն, ՀՔԾ, դատախազ, հենց մանրից անցան վարչապետի հսկողության տակ, ՀՀԿ-ն քաքելու տակը ու սաղ ցրվելու են։ Էն որ հիմա տենց հոխորտում են, յանի մենք միասին ենք, էս էն, էտ մահամերձի ջղաձգումներ են։

----------

Gayl (12.05.2018), Lion (12.05.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (14.05.2018), Բարեկամ (14.05.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Չուկ, ՀՀԿ-ն բան չի կարանալու անի։ ՀՀԿ-ն հանցագործ քավոր-սանիկների միավորում ա։ Ոստիկանություն, ՀՔԾ, դատախազ, հենց մանրից անցան վարչապետի հսկողության տակ, ՀՀԿ-ն քաքելու տակը ու սաղ ցրվելու են։ Էն որ հիմա տենց հոխորտում են, յանի մենք միասին ենք, էս էն, էտ մահամերձի ջղաձգումներ են։


:ատ թարմ ջղաձգման օրինակ բերեմ:
Ասում ա Սերժը երկիրը տվեց, բայց ես քաղաքը չեմ տալու :LOL: 
Ու ամենախնդալուն էն ա, որ ում մոտ, որ ասելա իրանք հավատացել են :LOL:

----------

Տրիբուն (12.05.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> :ատ թարմ ջղաձգման օրինակ բերեմ:
> Ասում ա Սերժը երկիրը տվեց, բայց ես քաղաքը չեմ տալու
> Ու ամենախնդալուն էն ա, որ ում մոտ, որ ասելա իրանք հավատացել են


Տարոնի վրա քրգործ ա հարուցվելու, ես ավելի քան համոզված եմ…

Այսինքն, ինքը քաղաքապետարանից ուղիղ մեկուսարան ա գնալու

----------

Gayl (12.05.2018), Lion (12.05.2018), Շինարար (12.05.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, ՀՀԿ-ն բան չի կարանալու անի։ ՀՀԿ-ն հանցագործ քավոր-սանիկների միավորում ա։ Ոստիկանություն, ՀՔԾ, դատախազ, հենց մանրից անցան վարչապետի հսկողության տակ, ՀՀԿ-ն քաքելու տակը ու սաղ ցրվելու են։ Էն որ հիմա տենց հոխորտում են, յանի մենք միասին ենք, էս էն, էտ մահամերձի ջղաձգումներ են։


Հավանաբար, ձյաձ։ Բայց ամենամեծ էշությունը հիմա կլինի հակառակը բացառելն ու զգոնություն կորցնելը։ Էն որ իրանք ռևանշի ձգտելու են, կասկածից դուրս ա։ Ոչ վախենալու կոչ եմ անում, ոչ բան։ Ընդամենը սաղս էլ, առաջին հերթին Նիկոլը, պետք ա զգոն լինենք։ Ու ամեն մեկս մի բանով փորձենք նպաստել իրանց արագ փլուզվելուն։

----------

Gayl (12.05.2018), Գաղթական (12.05.2018), Շինարար (12.05.2018), Ուլուանա (12.05.2018), Տրիբուն (12.05.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Տարոնի վրա քրգործ ա հարուցվելու, ես ավելի քան համոզված եմ…
> 
> Այսինքն, ինքը քաղաքապետարանից ուղիղ մեկուսարան ա գնալու


Մահապատիժը պետք է վերականգնել:

----------


## Chuk

Զուտ հետաքրքիր ա, հիմա՞ էլ են ոմանք չհասկանալու, որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանն իր արձագանքներով պադդերժկա է անում Նիկոլին:
Հուշեմ, որ բացի նախկին ՊՆ նախարար լինելուց Վիգենն էս պահին Նիկոլի թիվ 1 մրցակիցն է, ՀՀԿ-ն Վիգենով է փորձելու ռևանշ անել:




> *Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան. Փաշինյանն այս հարցում միանգամայն ճիշտ է, իսկ Վիգեն Սարգսյանը բացարձակ անգետ*
> 
> Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան. Փաշինյանն այս հարցում միանգամայն ճիշտ է, իսկ Վիգեն Սարգսյանը բացարձակ անգետ
> Հակաճառելով Հայաստանի` որպես Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության կողմի մասին օրեր առաջ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի արտահայտած մտքին, պաշտպանության պաշտոնաթող նախարար Վիգեն Սարգսյանն ասել է հետևյալը. «Երեք օր առաջ, մամուլի ասուլիսում Հայաստանի վարչապետը Ղարաբաղի հիմնախնդրի կարգավորման շուրջ հայտնեց մի շարք դիրքորոշումներ, որոնք, ըստ իս, կարող են վտանգավոր լինել: ... Վարչապետը հայտարարել է, որ կտրուկ շրջադարձեր չեն լինելու արտաքին քաղաքականության բնագավառում, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ ակնարկել, որ Հայաստանը հակամարտության կողմ է: Դա միշտ եղել է Ադրբեջանի պնդումը, այնինչ միջազգային հանրությունը գիտի, որ Հայաստանն Արցախի անվտանգության երաշխավորն է, բանակցային գործընկեր, բայց ոչ երբեք «հակամարտության կողմ»: Դա կարող է հեռուն գնացող հետևանքներ ունենալ: Վերջապես (Փաշինյանի կողմից) արված հայտարարությունների մեջ կան նաև բանակցային մանրամասներին իրազեկ չլինելու դրսևորումներ» (Aravot.am 12.05.2018):
> 
> Փաշինյանին «բանակցային մանրամասներին իրազեկ չլինելու» մեջ մեղադրող Վիգեն Սարգսյանն իրականում ինքն է բացահայտում իր բացարձակ անտեղյակությունը Ղարաբաղյան կարգավորման գործընթացի բովանդակությանը: Հայաստանը, Ադրբեջանը և Ղարաբաղը միջազգային հանրության կողմից «ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության կողմի» կարգավիճակ են ստացել ԵԱՀԿ 1994թ. դեկտեմբերի 6-ի Բուդապեշտի գագաթնաժողովի ամփոփիչ փաստաթղթում և ավելի հստակ` ԵԱՀԿ ղեկավար խորհրդի նախագահի` 1995թ. մարտի 31-ի Պրահյան պարզաբանման մեջ:
> 
> Այստեղից ակնհայտ է դառնում, որ Վիգեն Սարգսյանի արտահայտած այն միտքը, թե, իբր, Ադրբեջանն է, որ մշտապես պնդել է Հայաստանը ճանաչել ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության կողմ, նոնսենս է: Ադրբեջանն իրականում դա՛ չէ, որ պնդել է, այլ այն, որ Հայաստանը ճանաչվի ոչ թե ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության, այլ ղարաբաղյան պատերազմի կողմ, այսինքն` ագրեսոր: Ադրբեջանի այդ ձգտումը հայկական դիվանագիտության փայլուն ջանքերի շնորհիվ վիժեցվել է ՄԱԿ-ի Անվտանգության խորհրդի չորս բանաձևերում, որոնցում հստակորեն ամրագրված է, որ Ղարաբաղին սահմանակից ադրբեջանական շրջանները գրավվել են ոչ թե Հայաստանի բանակի, այլ տեղի հայկական զինված ուժերի (local Armenian forces) կողմից:
> 
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ http://www.ilur.am/news/view/68122.html

----------

Lion (14.05.2018), Տրիբուն (14.05.2018)

----------


## Lion

Հարգանքներս պ-ն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին՝ Նիկոլին աջակցելու համար, իրոք ժամանակին ու տեղին էր:

Բայց ես մի բան չհասկացա - "_Ադրբեջանն իրականում դա՛ չէ, որ պնդել է, այլ այն, որ Հայաստանը ճանաչվի ոչ թե ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության, այլ ղարաբաղյան պատերազմի կողմ, այսինքն` ագրեսոր:_":

Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության և ղարաբաղյան պատերազմի կողմ, տարբերությունը ո՞րն է...

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Զուտ հետաքրքիր ա, հիմա՞ էլ են ոմանք չհասկանալու, որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանն իր արձագանքներով պադդերժկա է անում Նիկոլին:
> Հուշեմ, որ բացի նախկին ՊՆ նախարար լինելուց Վիգենն էս պահին Նիկոլի թիվ 1 մրցակիցն է, ՀՀԿ-ն Վիգենով է փորձելու ռևանշ անել:
> 
> 
> 
> Աղբյուր՝ http://www.ilur.am/news/view/68122.html


Էս անգամ լրիվ պարզ ու հասկանալի էր։ Կարիք չկար բացատրելու թե ինչ  ինկատի ունեցել ու ում ա տողատակերում ուղղված եղել։
Բայց Քոչարյանը դրան էսօր սենց ա պատասխանել։ https://www.aysor.am/am/news/2018/05...%D5%B6/1414243

Հիմա երկուսից մեկը ստում ա։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էս անգամ լրիվ պարզ ու հասկանալի էր։ Կարիք չկար բացատրելու թե ինչ  ինկատի ունեցել ու ում ա տողատակերում ուղղված եղել։
> Բայց Քոչարյանը դրան էսօր սենց ա պատասխանել։ https://www.aysor.am/am/news/2018/05...%D5%B6/1414243
> 
> Հիմա երկուսից մեկը ստում ա։


Կարանք կցենք իրար դեմ մանեժ, երկուսից էլ պրծնենք  :LOL:

----------

Mr. Annoying (14.05.2018), Գաղթական (15.05.2018)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Էս անգամ լրիվ պարզ ու հասկանալի էր։ Կարիք չկար բացատրելու թե ինչ  ինկատի ունեցել ու ում ա տողատակերում ուղղված եղել։
> Բայց Քոչարյանը դրան էսօր սենց ա պատասխանել։ https://www.aysor.am/am/news/2018/05...%D5%B6/1414243
> 
> Հիմա երկուսից մեկը ստում ա։


Իրան էլ պատասխան կա  :Wink: 




> Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանն իր «ոչ պաշտոնական» կայքի միջոցով կրկին փորձում է խուսափել հայկական դիվանագիտության ամենամեծ ձեռքբերումն Ադրբեջանին նվիրելու համար պատասխանատվությունից՝ պնդելով, թե Արցախը բանակցություններից դուրս է մղվել դեռ 1997-ին։ Լավ է, որ պարոն Քոչարյանը 10-20 տարի հետո հասկանում է, որ Արցախին հակամարտության իրավահավասար կողմի կարգավիճակից զրկելը կոպտագույն սխալ էր։ Հասկանալի է, որ պետք է փորձի խուսափել սերունդների առջև պատասխանատվության բեռից, բայց անմիտ ու անհեռանկարային են փաստերը ջնջելու, կեղծելու նրա փորձերը։ Քոչարյանը ո՛չ միայն Արցախին հեռացրել է բանակցային սեղանից, այլև՝ հպարտացել է դրա համար (տես, օրինակ, կից տեսանյութը)՝ այն ներկայացնելով որպես Արցախի փրկությանն ուղղված խիզախ քայլ։ԵԱՀԿ Բուդապեշտի գագաթաժողովում (1994թ.) հայկական դիվանագիտությունն արձանագրել է մինչ օրս իր թերևս ամենամեծ նվաճումը՝ Արցախին տալով հակամարտության իրավահավասար կողմի կարգավիճակ։ Հայաստանի դիրքորոշումը (մինչև 1998թ.) արտահայտվել է «ինչն ընդունելի է Արցախի համար, ընդունելի է մեզ համար» և «Հայաստանը չի ստորագրի որևէ փաստաթուղթ, որի տակ չկա Արցախի ստորագրությունը» բանաձևերով (ասել կուզի՝ գնացեք-խոսեք Արցախի հետ)։ 1997-ին կողմերին (Հայաստան-Արցախ-Ադրբեջան) միջնորդների կողմից ներկայացվել են այսպես կոչված «փուլային» և «փաթեթային» տարբերակները։ «Փուլային» տարբերակն ընդունվել է Ադրբեջանի, նաև, որոշ վերապահումներով, Հայաստանի կողմից, բայց մերժվել՝ Արցախի իշխանության կողմից։ Եթե Արցախն այլևս կողմ չլիներ, ինչպես փորձում է ներկայացնել Քոչարյանը, ապա խնդիրը պետք է վաղուց կարգավորված լիներ, քանզի կարգավորման տարբերակը որպես բանակցությունների հիմք ընդունել էին և՛ Ադրբեջանը, և՛ Հայաստանը։ Եռակողմ ֆորմատով վերջին առաջարկը ներկայացվել է 1998-ի աշնանը, երբ Քոչարյանն արդեն զբաղեցնում էր ՀՀ նախագահի պաշտոնը։ Դրանից հետո Արցախին ոչինչ չի ներկայացվել, բոլոր առաջարկները («Պրահյան գործընթաց», «Մադրիդյան սկզբունքներ», «Կազանյան սկզբունքներ») բանակցվել են միայն Հայաստանի և Ադրբեջանի միջև։
> 20 տարի հետո Քոչարյանը փոխել է կարծիքը։ Լավ է։ Կարծիքները կարող են փոխվել, տեսակետները կարող են վերանայվել, բայց փաստերը, պարոն Քոչարյան, հնարավոր չէ ջնջել։ Կան գրքեր, ինտերնետ, տեսանյութեր, միջնադար չէ, ի վերջո։
> Այս աղմուկի առիթ հանդիսացավ Նիկոլի՝ Արցախում արված հայտարարությունը, որը հակամարտության կարգավորման ֆորմատի՝ 20 տարի խաթարված վիճակը շտկելու հույս է տալիս։ Եվ հիմա Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանն ու Վիգեն Սարգսյանը (ով, ինչպես պարզվում է՝ նույնիսկ ամենատարրական մակարդակով չի տիրապետում Արցախի խնդրով եղած փաստաթղթերին) խառնվել են իրար։ Արցախի հարցով վարչապետի պաշտոնում Նիկոլի արած հայտարարություններն անխոցելի են. վերջապես փորձ է արվում հենվել հայկական դիվանագիտության մեծագույն նվաճման վրա, ու Արցախին վերադարձնել հակամարտության իրավահավասար կողմի՝ դե յուրե ամրագրված կարգավիճակը։






*Հղում*

----------

Mr. Annoying (14.05.2018), Ներսես_AM (14.05.2018)

----------


## Lion

Անկեղծ ասեմ, բոլոր պատասխաններն ու հակապատասխանները հակահակապատասխանների հետ կարդացել եմ ու... բան չեմ հասկացել: Մեկը կարա՞ ինձ բացատրի, ստեղ ինչը ոնցա...

----------

Տրիբուն (15.05.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Հարգանքներս պ-ն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին՝ Նիկոլին աջակցելու համար, իրոք ժամանակին ու տեղին էր:
> 
> Բայց ես մի բան չհասկացա - "_Ադրբեջանն իրականում դա՛ չէ, որ պնդել է, այլ այն, որ Հայաստանը ճանաչվի ոչ թե ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության, այլ ղարաբաղյան պատերազմի կողմ, այսինքն` ագրեսոր:_":
> 
> Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության և ղարաբաղյան պատերազմի կողմ, տարբերությունը ո՞րն է...


Ապ, պատրաստվում էի երկար-բարակ գրել՝ իմ ընկալնան սահմանում, էն էլ Դավիթ Բաբայանն ահագին լավ ձևակերպել ա։ Եթե չբավարարի, կփորձեմ վաղը օրինակներով ցույց տալ.

http://arminfo.info/full_news.php?id=31573&lang=1

----------

Mr. Annoying (15.05.2018), Ներսես_AM (15.05.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Ի դեպ ՀԱԿը շարունակում ա Վիգենին կատոկել։

Էս մեկ՝ http://www.aravot.am/2018/05/14/956885/
Էս երկու՝ http://www.ilur.am/news/view/68137.html

Ու էլի լիքը բան՝ արդեն սոց. ցանցերում։

----------

Ներսես_AM (15.05.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Էս մեկ՝ http://www.aravot.am/2018/05/14/956885/


Էս ի՞նչա ասում.




> Մարտի 1-ի արյան գնով իշխանության գալով և ներքին լեգիտիմության համար հայ-թուրքական նվաստացուցիչ փաստաթուղթ (հայ-թուրքական պատմաբանների հանձնաժողովի ստեղծման համաձայնությամբ) ընդունած Ս. Սարգսյանը և իր լեյտենանտ Վ. Սարգսյանը, երբեք չեն բարձրացրել Արցախի դերն ու նշանակությունը այնպես, ինչպես դա այսօր փորձում է անել Ն. Փաշինյանը:


ապացույց կա՞, որ Սերժը համաձայնվելա պատմաբանների հանձնաժողով ստեղծել՝ Եղեռնի լինելիությունը հարցականի տակ դնելով:

----------


## Վիշապ

Իմ կարծիքով էս Ղարաբաղի մասնակցել-չմասնակցելու բազարները հավայի իրար ցեխոտելու թեմա է, ու խոշոր հաշվով տարբերություն չկա, քանի որ Ադրբեջանը բազմիցս պետական մակարդակով Հայաստանը զավթելու (Սևանում ոտ լվանալ, Երևանը ադրբեջանական պատմական տարածք, և այլն) սպառնալիքներ ու պրոպագանդա է արել և պրակտիորեն էլ հրետանակոծել է ՀՀ սահմաններն ու գյուղերը, որը Հայաստանին ավտոմատ դարձնում է հակամարտության կողմ ու Ղարաբաղի հարցն էլ դարձնում է Հայաստանի անվտանգության հարց: Ու ըստ էության Ադրբեջանի դիրքորորոշումը առնվազն Ալիևների դինաստիայի գոյության պայմաններում չի փոխվելու անկախ, թե մենք Հայաստանը հակամարտության կողմ համարենք, թե ոչ: Չհամարելը տվյալ պարագայում անիմաստ թոզ փչոցի է: Ադրբեջանը պաշտոնապես տարածքի բազար է տանում առհամարելով տարածքի վրա ապրող ժողովդրի գոյությունն ու գոյության իրավունքը, Հայաստանը պիտի առհասարակ տարածքների մասին չխոսի, քանի որ հիմնական հարցը ժողովդրի անվտանգությունն է: Տարածքների վերաբերյալ բազարների մեջ մտնելը վերջին երեք նախագահների կողմից իմ կարծիքով առնվազն ոչ կոմպետենտության մասին է խոսում:

----------

Տրիբուն (16.05.2018)

----------


## Lion

> Ապ, պատրաստվում էի երկար-բարակ գրել՝ իմ ընկալնան սահմանում, էն էլ Դավիթ Բաբայանն ահագին լավ ձևակերպել ա։ Եթե չբավարարի, կփորձեմ վաղը օրինակներով ցույց տալ.
> 
> http://arminfo.info/full_news.php?id=31573&lang=1


Ես իրոք չեմ հասկանում, չնայած եթե ինչ որ մեկը հասկանում է, թող բացատրի:

Խնդիրը երկու մակարդակի վրա է.

1. Ո՞վ է դուրս թողել Արցախը բանակցություններից (Ճիշտ է դա, թե սխալ այլ հարց է),
2. Ի՞նչ է նշանակում ԼՏՊ հայտնի ձևակերպումը, թե. "_Ադրբեջանն իրականում դա՛ չէ, որ պնդել է, այլ այն, որ Հայաստանը ճանաչվի ոչ թե ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության, այլ ղարաբաղյան պատերազմի կողմ, այսինքն` ագրեսոր:_"

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ես իրոք չեմ հասկանում, չնայած եթե ինչ որ մեկը հասկանում է, թող բացատրի:
> 
> Խնդիրը երկու մակարդակի վրա է.
> 
> 1. Ո՞վ է դուրս թողել Արցախը բանակցություններից (Ճիշտ է դա, թե սխալ այլ հարց է),
> 2. Ի՞նչ է նշանակում ԼՏՊ հայտնի ձևակերպումը, թե. "_Ադրբեջանն իրականում դա՛ չէ, որ պնդել է, այլ այն, որ Հայաստանը ճանաչվի ոչ թե ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության, այլ ղարաբաղյան պատերազմի կողմ, այսինքն` ագրեսոր:_"


Լիոն չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչը չես հասկանում ))

Ազերփայչանն ասումա Հայաստաննա հարձակվել իմ վրա ու հողերս գրավել, հետևաբար նա ագրեսորա:

Հայաստանն էլ ասումա չկա տենց բան: Տեղի հայերին իշխանություններն էնքան են ճնշել ու կոտորել, որ իրանք որոշել են ինքնորոշվել՝ առանձին պետություն ստեղծելով:
Եթե որևէ ՀՀ քաղաքացի մասնակցելելա էդ պատերազմին, ապա զուտ կամավորական հիմունքներով:

ԼՏՊ-ի ասածն էլ՝ «ժողովրդական լեզվով», նշանակումա մենք բազարների մեջ կանք, բայց խփոցու մեջ՝ չէ:

----------

Mr. Annoying (15.05.2018), Աթեիստ (15.05.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ես իրոք չեմ հասկանում, չնայած եթե ինչ որ մեկը հասկանում է, թող բացատրի:
> 
> Խնդիրը երկու մակարդակի վրա է.
> 
> 1. Ո՞վ է դուրս թողել Արցախը բանակցություններից (Ճիշտ է դա, թե սխալ այլ հարց է),
> 2. Ի՞նչ է նշանակում ԼՏՊ հայտնի ձևակերպումը, թե. "_Ադրբեջանն իրականում դա՛ չէ, որ պնդել է, այլ այն, որ Հայաստանը ճանաչվի ոչ թե ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության, այլ ղարաբաղյան պատերազմի կողմ, այսինքն` ագրեսոր:_"


Ասում էի չխառնվեմ այս զրույցին, էն էլ հեռախոսիս դիսկը ճմլվում ա Լիոնի արդեն երկրորդ գրառմամբ չհասկանալու հանգամանքից։  :Jpit:  Լիոն ջան, այստեղ մի քանի շերտ կա, ու որ էս գրառումը մի երեք էջանոց չդառնա, արագ գրեմ, առանց երկար-բարակ հղում-քաղվածքների․․․ ցանկության դեպքում կարելի է բոլոր ասածներիս ապացույցները գտնել։ Սկսեմ պատմության սկզբից․․․

Ուրեմն Վիգեն Սարգսյանը դամբուլ ա, այսպես թե այնպես, բայց «հակամարտության» մասին իր ասածը խելքին մոտիկ է, մանավանդ վերջին քսան տարիների անտաղանդ բանակցային պրոցեսի հանգամանքներում։ Բայց նախ, թե հակամարտությունը ի՞նչ է նշանակում․․․ կա «ռազմական հակամարտություն» (armed conflict), որին Հայաստանը պաշտոնապես չի մասնակցել, ինչքան էլ որ Ադրբեջանը չի փորձել աջ ու ձախ ոռնալ «ագրեսոր»՝ մատնանշելով Հայաստանին, ու կա հակամարտություն՝ խաղաղ պրոցեսի շրջանակներում պատերազմի ավարտին հասնելու համար, որին Հայաստանը կողմ է։ Միջազգային տերմինաբանությամբ այս երկուսն էլ անվանվում է conflict, ու տեսական մակարդակում Արցախն ու Ադրբեջանը կոնֆլիկտի դիմակայող առաջնային կողմեր են (primary party), իսկ Հայաստանը՝ դիմակայող երկրորդական կողմ է (secondary party), մինչդեռ միջոնրդները համարվում են ոչ-դիմակայող երրորդ կողմեր (third parties)։ Ու ինչքան էլ Հայաստանը բուն պատերազմին մասնակցած չլինի, Հայաստանը չի կարող անմաս մնալ այս դիմակայությունից, քանի որ, որպես օրինակ, եղել են ադրբեջանցիների ստիպողական արտագաղթներ Հայաստանից էլ, ու բանակցությունների հիման վրա համերաշխության պայմանագիրը տեսականորեն կարող է ենթադրել այդ գաղթականների վերադարձն էլ, ինչը պահանջում է Հայաստանի անմիջական ներգրավվածությունն էլ բանակցային պրոցեսում որպես շահառու կողմ՝ Արցախի գարանտ լինելուց զատ։ Ու լիքը այլ շահեր էլ կան, որ Հայաստանը կարող է ունենալ Արցախից դուրս, ասենք եթե խաղարարներ են տեղակայվում, ապա Հայաստանը կարող է աշխարհաքաղաքական տեսանկյունից խաղաղարար պատվիրակության մեջ եկրների ներգրավվածության հետ պայմաններ ներկայացնի ու տենց լիքը մանր-մունր բաներ, էլ չասած, որ վերջնական լուծումը կարող է ենթադրել որոշ տարածքների փոխանակում՝ ընդգրկյալ Հայաստանի ու Ադրբեջանի տարածքներն էլ․․․ ասենք Արծվաշենի հարցը ու տենց։

Բայց հայերենում տերմինաբանությունը մի քիչ հետ է մնում միջազգայինից (conflict resolution կարող է նշանակել հազար ու մի բան, օրինակ հետաքրքրությունների բախումը կոչվում է conflict of interest , ու սրա լուծումն էլ կարող է անվանվել conflict (of interest) resolution, էլ չասած ասենք հարևանների անհամաձայնությունները որևէ հարցում (personal conflict), որը հայերենում հակամարտություն չես անվանի։ Ու տես, դու էլ էիր զարմացած, թե ինչ տարբերություն հակամարտության կողմ ու պատերազմի կողմ լինելու միջև։ Այս պարագայում Հայաստանը իշխանությունների կողմից ներկայացվել է որպես բանակցությունների կողմ՝ որպես Արցախի անվտանգության գարանտ, բայց բուն հակամարտությանը անմաս։ Ու Նիկոլը ասածը մի քիչ տարբերվում ա մինչև հիմա իշանությունների տերմինաբանությունից ու անսովոր է հայերենում։ Ասենք Նիկոլը կարար մի քիչ ավելի զգույշ լիներ ու ասեր, որ Հայաստանը հակամարտության _բանակցային պրոցեսի_ կողմ է․․․ բայց դե այն մարդկանց համար, ում ականջները իրար կապող պարանով չեն պահվում, այնպես էլ կոնտեքստից պարզ էր, որ խոսքը բանակցային պրոցեսի մասին էր, ինչքան էլ որ մինչ այժմ օգտագործված տերմինաբանությունից դուրս չլիներ բուն ասվածը։

Հիմա Լևոնի Վիգենին դեմքին թռնելու պահով․․․ ուրեմն Հայաստանը Բուդապեշտի փաստաթղթով չի, որ հակամարտության կողմ է դարձել, այլ Բիշկեկի պրոտոկոլով՝ զինադադարի մասին, որը ստորագրված է եղել Ադրբեջանի ու Արցախի ներկայացուցիչների կողմից որպես առաջնային կողմեր, Հայաստանի՝ որպես հակամարտության երկրորդական կողմ և Ռուսաստանի ու Ղրղզստանի խորհրդարանական պատվիրակությունների ներկայացուցիչների կողմից՝ որպես միջնորդող երրորդ կողմեր։ Ու նույն թվականի Բուդապեշտի ամփոփիչ փաստաթղթում երկրների անուն չի նշվում, այլ ասվում է, որ Ռուսաստանի միջնորդությամբ կնքված զինադադարի կողմերը համաձայնվում են խաղաղ միջոցներով հասնել հակամարտության լուծմանը։ Ու նույնիսկ Լևոնի ասած Պրահյան պարզաբանման մեջ կողմերի անուններ չի նշվում, այլ միայն ասվում է, որ հակամարտության կողմերն են երկու պետություններ և մեկ այլ կողմ (Լեռնային Ղարաբաղ), բայց այս երկուսն էլ ուղիղ սերում են Բիշկեկի պրոտոկոլներից, չնայած հաստատ դիվանագիտական ջանքեր են պետք եղել, որ Ադրբեջանի ցանկությանը ի հակառակ Արցախը պահվի որպես հակամարտության կողմ (նույնիսկ Բիշկեկի պրոտոկոլների ստորագրման ժամանակ էին փորձում կրուտիտ լինել՝ Արցախի ներկայացուցչի մասնակցությունը իջեցնելով Շուշիի նախկին ադրբեջանցի քաղաքապետի մասնակցության մակարդակի)։ Բայց նույնիսկ այս պարագայում հայկական կողմը զերծ էր մնում առնվազն հայերեն «հակամարտության կողմ» տերմինը Հայաստանի նկատմամբ օգտագործելուց, որ հանկարծ Ադրբեջանի «ագրեսոր» բառաչին օժանդակություն չլինի։

Իսկ թե ով է Արցախին բանակցային սեղանից դուրս թողել․․․ Լևոնն էլ Ռոբիկն էլ տեխնիկապես ճիշտ են, բայց երկուսն էլ վ պրինցիպե սխալ են։ Քոչարյանի կողմի պնդումը, որ Լևոնն էլ էր երկկողմանի բանակցություններ վարում ճիշտ է, քանի որ Լևոնը արցախյան հարցի շուրջ երկկողմանի հանդիպումներ ունեցել էր Ադրբեջանի տարբեր նախագահների հետ, բայց Արցախին որպես հակամարտության բանակցային պրոցեսի կողմ միշտ էլ պահում էին, ու բանակցությունները վարվում էին այդ տեսանկյունից։ Լիպարիտյան-Գուլուզադե երկկողմանի գաղտնի բանակցություններ էլ էին վարվում սկսած առնվազն 96-ից, ու նույնիսկ ասում են ԱՄՆ-ի օժանդակությամբ 97-ի կողմերը ուղիղ հեռախոսակապ էր հաստատվել իրենց գրասենյակներում, այսինքն ցանկացած պահի Լիպարիտյանը կարար հեռախոսը վերցնել ու ուղիղ կապնվել Գուլուզադեի հետ և հակառակը։ Ու սրա պատճառը այն էր, որ միջնորդները կարծում էին, թե կողմերը շատ մոտ էին «փուլային» կարգավորման շուրջ համաձայնության գալուն։ Բայց բոլորին էլ հայտնի էր, որ Արցախը դրան դեմ է լինելու, ու իմ հասկանալով, Լևոնն էլ Արցախին այս փուլում ուղիղ բանակցություններից դուրս էր պահում, որ հուսադրող բանակցային վիճակը չխափանվի, այլ երկու կողմերը գան սկզբունքային համաձայնության, դե հետո էլ Լևոնը կփորձի Արցախին էլ համոզել։ Բայց դե Արցախը չհամոզվոց, ու եղավ 98-ի իշխանափոխությունը։ Այսինքն Լևոնը Արցախին որպես հակամարտության բանակցային կողմ պահում էր դե յուրե, բայց դե ֆակտո երկկողմանի բանակցությունն էր վարում, անունն էլ դնելով, թե «ինչ Արցախին ձեռք է տալիս, մեզ էլ է ձեռք տալիս»։ Բայց դե սա հա՛մ երկերասանիություն կարող է դիտվել՝ զուգահեռ երկկողմանի բանակցությունների պարագայում, հա՛մ էլ մի քիչ անազնիվ մոտեցում է այն իմաստով, որ պարզից էլ պարզ էր, որ առանց Հայաստանի ուղիղ մասնակցության Ադրբեջանը Արցախի հետ չէր խոսալու, ու դե իսկապես Արցախը այն ամբիոնները չուներ, որ կարողանար միջազգային ասպարեզում նույն լիիրավ բանակցային կողմ հանդիսանալ ինչ Հայաստանը կարող էր լինել, որպես միջազգայնորեն ճանաչված պետություն։ Ստեղ ասեմ նաև, որ Նիկոլի կողմնորոշումը շատ ավելի ազնիվ ու ուղիղ է քան Լևոնինը, ինչքան էլ Լևոնը փորձում է զուգահեռներ անցկացնել իր դիվանագիտության հետ, քանի որ Նիկոլը ասում է՝ Հայաստանը իր կողմն է, Արցախն էլ իր կողմն է, բայց ամեն ինչ Արցախի վրա չի դնում, ու կոպիտ ասած ոչ միայն «ինչ Արցախին ձեռք է տալիս, մեզ էլ է ձեռք տալիս», այլ «վերջնական լուծում հա՛մ Արցախին պիտի ձեռք տա, հա՛մ էլ Հայաստանին»։

Բայ Լևոնը Քոչարյանի առումով ճիշտ է այն պարագայում, որ Լևոնը գոնե Արցախը պահում էր որպես դե յուրե բանակցային կողմ, իսկ Ռոբիկը մենակ էր բանակցում՝ համարելով որ ներկայացնում է և՛ Հայաստանը, և՛ Արցախը։ Ու փաստորեն, այո՛, Ռոբիկի ժամանակ Արցախը լրիվ հեռացվեց որպես բանակցային կողմ, քանի որ ինքը լիքը համոզված էր, որ հա՛մ ներկայացնում է երկու կողմերին էլ, հա՛մ էլ կհասնի լուծման։ Ու տարիներով Ալիևի հետ գաղտնի բանակցություններ էր վարում (ասում են արտգործ նախարարներն էլ էին անտեղյակ բանակցությունների պարամետրերին), որի մանրամասներին երրորդ կողմերը, ի դեմս Մինսկի խմբի համանախագահների, ոչ էլ տեղյակ էին, ու հետո միայն պարզվեց, որ բանակցությունները վարվում էին հետագայում ապարդյուն Քի Ուեստում ճանապարհային քարտեզ որպես բրթվող տարածքների փոխանակման շուրջ՝ Արցախն ու Լաչինի փոխանակումը Մեղրիի միջանցքի հետ։ Այսինքն կարելի է ասել, որ բանակցային այս փուլում կողմերն էին՝ Ղարաբաղյան կլանը մի կողմից ու Նախիջևանի կլանը՝ մյուս։

Ու չգիտեմ էլ, Ռոբիկը հասկանում էր, որ իր քաղաքականությունը բերելու է Արցախի դե յուրե բանակցություններից հեռացմանը, թե չէ, որը տեղի ունեցավ արդեն Սերժի օրոք, ով խաղաղ կարգավորման պրոցեսի մասնակցության համաձայնագրեր ստորագրեց երկկողմանի ֆորմատով՝ դե յուրե դուրս թողնելով Արցախին։ Իսկ Ռոբիկի օորոք ամեն ինչ արվում էր գաղտնի, ու ինչքան գիտեմ, ոչ մի բան չի ստորագրվել այդ փուլում։ Դե իսկ Սերժը լինելով նույն կլանից, շարունակական մոտեցում դրսևորեց, ու նույն ֆորմոտով (բայց ոչ նույն կարգավորման մոտեցմամբ) շարունակեց, ու Մեդվեդևի ակտիվ մասնակցությամբ ստիպված եղավ ապարդյուն բանակցությունները գոնե ինչ-որ կերպ փաստացի արձանագրել, ինչը դե յուրե էլ Արցախին հեռացրեց բանակցային պրոցեսից, ինչքան էլ որ Վիգենը հիմա չասի, որ Հայաստանը մենակ Արցախի գարանտ է և այլն։ Սա էլ երևի Սերժի «շուստրիության» քաղաքականությունից էր գալիս, որ թե պետք լինի, կարանք մի բանի համաձայնվենք, հետո էլ ասենք՝ վայ, ներող, Արցախը դեմ է։

Բայց այստեղ կարծում եմ քաղաքական առումով մի երկու հավելյալ շերտ էլ կա։ Փաստորեն Լևոնի որդեգրած քաղաքականությունը՝ վարել երկկողմանի բանակցություններ, բայց դե յուրե Արցախը պահելով բանակցության մաս, որ վերջում Արցախին համոզելու վրա մնա, եղավ իր գահընկեցության պատճառը, քանի որ թերագնահատել էր Ղարաբաղյան կլանի թափը։ Իսկ Ռոբիկն ու Սերժը կարող էին Ղարաբաղյան կլանի գլուխ լինելով, իրենց թույլ տալ այսպիսի խաղեր։ Դե հիմա էլ ունենք Նիկոլ, ում բանակցային սեղանի շուրջ նույն ականապատ դաշտն է սպասում, որի զոհը դարձավ Լևոնը։ Ու կարծում եմ Նիկոլի մոտեցումը նաև այս առումով ականազերծման միջոց է, քանի որ ինքը չունի «ղարաբաղյան» նույն լեգիտիմությունը ինչ Ռոբիկն ու Սերժը ունեին, ու փորձում ա Ղարաբաղյան կլանի ուժային կենտրոնը հետ Արցախի իշխանությանը փոխանցել՝ հրավիրելով բանակցությունների սեղանին որպես լիիրավ կողմ՝ որ հետո չասեք թե առանց ձեզ որոշումներ եմ ընդունում։ Ու Լևոնի մատախառնությունը սրանում կարծում եմ Նիկոլին շատ ավելի շատ խանգարում է, քան օգնում է։

Ու անձանպես Լևոնի հանդեպ ոչինչ չունեմ (ինչքան էլ Չուկը չփորձի իմ բոլոր ասածների այդ հողին վերագրել), բայց մի քիչ ծիծաղելու է Լևոնի փորձը այս ամենը կապելը իր «փայլուն դիվանագիտության» հետ։ Ու նորից, Վիգենը դամբուլ ա, բայց կարծում եմ ճիշտ է, որ լավ կլինի Լևոնը արցախյան հակամարտությունից վաբշե չխոսա, քանի որ իր մոտեցումների սննկության փաստը դժվար է առարկելը։ Հա՛, Վիգենին քացու տակ գցելը գովելի է, բայց Լևոնի անունը այս ամենին խառնելը չեմ կարծում թե Նիկոլին օգնում է։ Դե իսկ «թեմայից դուրս» բաներ խառնելը կասկածի տակ են դնում իր մղումները։ Կողքից հայացքով այնպիսի տպավորություն է ստեղծվում, որ իր ըջենդան իր մոտեցման արդարացումն է։ Իմ աչքին Լևոնի ասածը սա է․ «Նիկոլը ճիշտ ա, քննադատողը սխալ ա, դե հա ու մենք էլ էինք լրիվ նույնը անում, մեզ քննադատողն էլ այդ հիմիկվա սխալ քննադատողի պապան էր»։ Այնինչ, ինչպես վերը նկարագրեցի, Նիկոլի գոնե այս պահին մոտեցումը հեչ էլ նույնը չի ինչ Լևոնինը, ու եթե Լևոնը իսկապես ուզում ա աջակցած լինի, ապա թող միմիայն սխալների մասին խոսա, էն էլ նենց լեզվով, որ հասարակ մարդկանց հասկանալի լինի, ոչ թե Ռոբիկ-շմոբիկ մեյդան խառնի, որ ի վերջո Նիկոլի մի պարզ քաղաքականությունը վերածվի հասարակական գզվռտոցի, որ մարդիկ էլ վերջում չջոգեն թե ում ծափ տան։ Բայց դե ինչպես Չուկի ասած Զուրաբյանը ներկայացնում է ՀԱԿը երբ Նիկոլին շնորհավորում է, լավ կլինի նույն կերպ Զուրաբյանները Վիգեններին քացու տակ գցեն, ոչ թե Լևոնը, ում քաղաքական դաշտին մասնակցությունը մի քիչ․․․ վտանգավոր է։ ՀՀԿ-ն նույնիսկ տուֆտա Նավալնուն ու Սաակաշվիլիին էր փորձում Նիկոլին կպցրած լիներ՝ իրենց «աջակցության խոսքի» համար, ու կարծում եմ ահագին մարդկանց մոտ կասկածներ առաջացրեցին, որ արևմտյան մատը խառն ա թավշյա հեղափոխության մեջ, ինչքան էլ մնացած բաներում իրենք իրենց աննասուն չհանեցին։ Իսկ Լևոնի ներխառնումը բերելու է «Նիկոլի մոտեցումը լևոնական է, հենա Լևոնն էլ ա տենց ասում» տրյուկաչությանը, ինչպես Վիգենը արդեն արտահայտվեց։ Ու նորից, լավ կլիներ, որ ախպոր նման, Լևոնը հեռու մնար։

----------

Gayl (15.05.2018), Lion (15.05.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (15.05.2018), Արշակ (15.05.2018), Բարեկամ (16.05.2018), Ներսես_AM (17.05.2018)

----------


## Lion

Իրոք մերսի մանրամասն գրածի համար՝ հատկապես հեռախոսով:

Ես սենց հասկացա - "հակամարտության կողմ"-ը ավելի լայն հասկացություն է, քան "պատերազմող կողմ", այսինքն՝ դու կարող ես հակամարտությանը մասնակից լինել, բայց անմիջապես չպատերազմել: Ադրբեջանցիք մեզ փորձում են հենց "պատերազմի կողմ" ներկայացնել, իսկ մենք պնդում ենք, որ, վերևում գրված նրբություններով, մենք ավելի լայն, "հակամարտության կողմ" ենք: Եթե ճիշտ եմ, այս թեման փակենք:

Մյուսի պահով - ես տենց էլ պատկերացնում էի, որ ստեղ ոչ մեկն էլ լիովին ճիշտ չի և ամեն մի կողմ իրեն ձեռք տվածը ու մյուս կողմին ձեռք չտվածը աչք է խոթում, իսկ ձեռք չտվածը և մյուս կողմից ձեռք տվածը դիտավորյալ մոռացության է մատնում, այսինքն ոչ մի կողմն էլ մաքուր ճիշտ չի: Սենց հասկացա, Լևոնի ժամանակ դե-յուրե Արցախը կողմ է եղել, բայց հաճախ նրան անտեսելով կապեր են եղել առանց Արցախի՝ Երևանի ու Բաքվի միջև ու Քոչարյանենքնք հենց էս էն աչք մտցնում՝ դեմ տալով Լևոնին: Քոչարյանի օրոք էդ դե-յուրե պահը լրիվ ֆիկցիայի վերածվեց, իսկ Սերժի ժամանակ էլ ինչ որ տեղ նույնիսկ իրավաբանորեն վերացավ, ի դեմս օրինակ Կազանյան փաստաթղթերի ու Լևոնն էլ էս պահերովա հակադարձում: Այսինքն՝ Քոչարյանենք ասում են, Լևոն, դու հրեշտակ չես, քո վախտ էլ էր տենց, Լևոնը լռումա իրա վախտի պահով ու շեշտադրումա Քոչարյանի ո Սերժի վախտվա զարգացումները:

Ոնց որ սենց, հա?

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Իրոք մերսի մանրամասն գրածի համար՝ հատկապես հեռախոսով:
> 
> Ես սենց հասկացա - "հակամարտության կողմ"-ը ավելի լայն հասկացություն է, քան "պատերազմող կողմ", այսինքն՝ դու կարող ես հակամարտությանը մասնակից լինել, բայց անմիջապես չպատերազմել: Ադրբեջանցիք մեզ փորձում են հենց "պատերազմի կողմ" ներկայացնել, իսկ մենք պնդում ենք, որ, վերևում գրված նրբություններով, մենք ավելի լայն, "հակամարտության կողմ" ենք: Եթե ճիշտ եմ, այս թեման փակենք:


Հա, ընդհանուր ճիշտ ես, բայց քիչ մը ավելի բարդ ա․․․ Ադրբեջանը ուզում ա Արցախին ընդհանրապես որպես կողմ չճանաչի, այլ իր հակառակորդը լինի միայն Հայաստանը, ինչը կնշանակի, որ Հայաստանը Ադրբեջանից տարածք ա գրավել ու հարցն էլ միմիայն տարածքային ամբողջականության դաշտ կտեղափոխվի։ Նիկոլն էլ ասում ա՝ հիմնական կողմը հենց Արցախն ա, ու իրենք ոչ թե տարածք են գրավել, այլ Ադրբեջանի ագրեսիայից դրդված ինքորոշվել են որպես առանձին միավոր, Հայաստանն էլ Արցախի անվտանգության գարանտն է, կողքից էլ իր մանր-մունր շահերը ունի այս հակամարտության կարգավորման հարցում։ Դե ու Նիկոլի կողմնորոշումը իհարկե ընդհանուր հայկական կողմին լավ արտացոլում է, եթե Ռոբիկի պես քեզ հայոց աշխարհի տիրակալի տեղ չդնես, ու Սերժիկի նման շուստրի չեբուռ չձևանաս։




> Մյուսի պահով - ես տենց էլ պատկերացնում էի, որ ստեղ ոչ մեկն էլ լիովին ճիշտ չի և ամեն մի կողմ իրեն ձեռք տվածը ու մյուս կողմին ձեռք չտվածը աչք է խոթում, իսկ ձեռք չտվածը և մյուս կողմից ձեռք տվածը դիտավորյալ մոռացության է մատնում, այսինքն ոչ մի կողմն էլ մաքուր ճիշտ չի: Սենց հասկացա, Լևոնի ժամանակ դե-յուրե Արցախը կողմ է եղել, բայց հաճախ նրան անտեսելով կապեր են եղել առանց Արցախի՝ Երևանի ու Բաքվի միջև ու Քոչարյանենքնք հենց էս էն աչք մտցնում՝ դեմ տալով Լևոնին: Քոչարյանի օրոք էդ դե-յուրե պահը լրիվ ֆիկցիայի վերածվեց, իսկ Սերժի ժամանակ էլ ինչ որ տեղ նույնիսկ իրավաբանորեն վերացավ, ի դեմս օրինակ Կազանյան փաստաթղթերի ու Լևոնն էլ էս պահերովա հակադարձում: Այսինքն՝ Քոչարյանենք ասում են, Լևոն, դու հրեշտակ չես, քո վախտ էլ էր տենց, Լևոնը լռումա իրա վախտի պահով ու շեշտադրումա Քոչարյանի ո Սերժի վախտվա զարգացումները:
> 
> *Ոնց որ սենց, հա?*


Հա՛։

Ի դեպ, մի բան էլ էի ուզում գրել Նիկոլի բանակցային մանդատի վերաբերյալ, բայց այդքան գրելուց հետո մտքիցս թռավ։ Այս պահին չեմ կարծում թե Նիկոլը ունի մանդատ հարատև կարգավորման բանակցություններ վարելու համար, քանի որ ինչքան էլ հեղափոխությունը ժողովրդական չլիներ, փաստորեն Նիկոլը հասավ վարչաետության՝ կոռուպցիայի դեմ պայքարելու, ԸՕ-ում փոփոխություններ մտցնելու ու ԱԺ արտահերթ ընտրությունների մանդատով։ Ու այս պահին, կարծում եմ ինքը ուժեղ մանդատ ունի միայն կարգավորման բանակցությունների ֆորմատի վերաբերյալ բանակցություններ վարելու համար։ Կոպիտ ասած բանակցությունները հիմա փակուղու մեջ արձանագրելով, կարա ասի՝ այս հեղափոխությունը նաև ցույց տվեց, որ վերջին 20 տարիների բանակցային պրոցեսը ձախողված էր, և պետք է վերադառնալ Բիշկեկի պրոտոկոլներով պայմանավորված ձևաչափին ու նոր եռանդով լծվել հարցի կարգավորմանը։ Դե իսկ այդպես Արցախը վերադառնում է բանակցությունների սեղան։ Ու եթե մինչև արտահերթ ընտրությունները կարողացավ Արցախը բերել որպես բանակցությունների լիիրավ կողմ, ապա այդ մասով իր մանդատը գերակատարած կլինի։ Դե իսկ արտահերթ ընտրություններից հետո նորընտիր վարչապետն արդեն դրա վրա հենվելով, կկարողանա բանակցությունների մեջ մտնել ուժեղ սահմանադրականության մանդատով ու Արցախի՝ որպես լիիրավ կողմի դաշնությամբ ու կաշկանդված չի լինի նախորդ փակուղային բանակցությունների ո՛չ ֆորմոտով, ո՛չ էլ կարգավորման մինչ այդ քննարկված որևէ բանաձևով։

Կարճ ասած, գտնում եմ որ Նիկոլը լավ է անում, որ խոսում է բանակցային ֆորմտի մասին, այլ ոչ թե բուն բանակցություններից, ու այսօրվա դրությամբ իսկապես բանակցային ֆորմատից բացի ուրիշ բան բանակցությունների օրակարգում չի կարող լինել, ինչքան էլ Վիգենը ուրիշ բան չերևակայի։

----------

Lion (16.05.2018), Mr. Annoying (15.05.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (15.05.2018), Արշակ (15.05.2018), Ներսես_AM (17.05.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ես Լիոնի հետ համաձայն եմ ․․ մեկա անհասկանալի ա  :Blush:

----------

Lion (16.05.2018), Ծլնգ (16.05.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իմ կարծիքով էս Ղարաբաղի մասնակցել-չմասնակցելու բազարները հավայի իրար ցեխոտելու թեմա է, ու խոշոր հաշվով տարբերություն չկա, քանի որ Ադրբեջանը բազմիցս պետական մակարդակով Հայաստանը զավթելու (Սևանում ոտ լվանալ, Երևանը ադրբեջանական պատմական տարածք, և այլն) սպառնալիքներ ու պրոպագանդա է արել և պրակտիորեն էլ հրետանակոծել է ՀՀ սահմաններն ու գյուղերը, որը Հայաստանին ավտոմատ դարձնում է հակամարտության կողմ ու Ղարաբաղի հարցն էլ դարձնում է Հայաստանի անվտանգության հարց: Ու ըստ էության Ադրբեջանի դիրքորորոշումը առնվազն Ալիևների դինաստիայի գոյության պայմաններում չի փոխվելու անկախ, թե մենք Հայաստանը հակամարտության կողմ համարենք, թե ոչ: Չհամարելը տվյալ պարագայում անիմաստ թոզ փչոցի է: Ադրբեջանը պաշտոնապես տարածքի բազար է տանում առհամարելով տարածքի վրա ապրող ժողովդրի գոյությունն ու գոյության իրավունքը, Հայաստանը պիտի առհասարակ տարածքների մասին չխոսի, քանի որ հիմնական հարցը ժողովդրի անվտանգությունն է: Տարածքների վերաբերյալ բազարների մեջ մտնելը վերջին երեք նախագահների կողմից իմ կարծիքով առնվազն ոչ կոմպետենտության մասին է խոսում:


Ապեր, ինչպես միշտ սաղ քաղաքագետ, վեր*լուծաբան* մտքի գիգանտները զբաղված են գլուխ արդուկելով։ 

Մեզանից մի քանի կիլոմետրի վրա, դեպի հարավ, բոլորը պալաժիտ են արել միջազգային իրավունքն ու ոնց կարան խզարում են զմիմյանս ու ժողովրդին։ 

Իմ համար Ղարաբաղի մի լուծում կա, պահել ստատուս քվոն առհավետ։ Իսկ դրա համար պետք ա ուժեղ երկիր ու ուժեղ բանակ։ Իսկ Ալիևի հետ բանակցելու, որպես հակամարտող կողմ, կամ որպես չհակամարտող կողմ, Ղարաբաղը մեջը, կամ առանց Ղարաբաղի, կարան Նիկոլի շոֆեռին ուղարկեն։ 

P.S. Ուկրայնյա եմ էս քանի օրս։ ՈՒրեմն էս երկրի կեսը ձեռից առել են, ու մարդ խաբար չի, թե ով ա հակամարտող կողմ, ով չի, ով ում հետ պիտի բանակցի։ Ու էս, Եվրոպայի մեջտեղը։ Իսկ ինչի են ռուսները առել Ուկրաինայի ձեռից յուղոտ կտորները, քանի որ ուկրաինացիները ապուշ են։

----------

Lion (16.05.2018), Վիշապ (17.05.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ապեր, ինչպես միշտ սաղ քաղաքագետ, վեր*լուծաբան* մտքի գիգանտները զբաղված են գլուխ արդուկելով։ 
> 
> Մեզանից մի քանի կիլոմետրի վրա, դեպի հարավ, բոլորը պալաժիտ են արել միջազգային իրավունքն ու ոնց կարան խզարում են զմիմյանս ու ժողովրդին։ 
> 
> Իմ համար Ղարաբաղի մի լուծում կա, պահել ստատուս քվոն առհավետ։ Իսկ դրա համար պետք ա ուժեղ երկիր ու ուժեղ բանակ։ Իսկ Ալիևի հետ բանակցելու, որպես հակամարտող կողմ, կամ որպես չհակամարտող կողմ, Ղարաբաղը մեջը, կամ առանց Ղարաբաղի, կարան Նիկոլի շոֆեռին ուղարկեն։ 
> 
> P.S. Ուկրայնյա եմ էս քանի օրս։ ՈՒրեմն էս երկրի կեսը ձեռից առել են, ու մարդ խաբար չի, թե ով ա հակամարտող կողմ, ով չի, ով ում հետ պիտի բանակցի։ Ու էս, Եվրոպայի մեջտեղը։ Իսկ ինչի են ռուսները առել Ուկրաինայի ձեռից յուղոտ կտորները, քանի որ ուկրաինացիները ապուշ են։


Արա իսկականից էլի, հավայի տռում ենք տեղներս նստած, մի հատ լայվով աշխարհին հայտարարենք, որ մենք էլ պալաժիտ արած ունենք, թե չէ խզարումներից նատուռի հետ ենք ընկել։ Շատ ավելի էֆեկտիվ կլինի, կարծում եմ, քան Նիկոլի շոֆեռին ուղղարկելը, մարդուն էլ նեղություն չենք տա․․․

Իսկ Ուկրաինայի պահով, կարծեմ բանակցային պրոցեսը լավ էլ ընթանում ա, չնայած զինված հակամարտությունն էլ՝ նենց ոչինչ։

----------


## Lion

*Ծլնգ* ջան, ընդհանուր իրար հասկացանք, մերսի, բայց դե *Տրիբունի* ասածներն էլ պետք է հաշվի առնել...

----------


## Ծլնգ

> *Ծլնգ* ջան, ընդհանուր իրար հասկացանք, մերսի, բայց դե *Տրիբունի* ասածներն էլ պետք է հաշվի առնել...


Լիոն ջան, ուրախ եմ, որ իրար ընդհանուր հասկացանք։ Ու ավելի քան ուրախ կլինեի Տրիբունի ասածներն էլ հաշվի առնել, բայց դա անելուց առաջ նախ պիտի կարողանամ հասկանալ թե Տրիբունի ասածը ինչ ա, իսկ դա դեռ իմ կարողություններից դուրս ա։

Անցած տարի ԱԺ ընտրությունների նախօրեին կիլոմտրերով քննարկեցինք, թե ինչ լուծումներ կարող է ունենալ այս հակամարտությունը, ու հա, ես էլ եմ այն մտքի, որ մոտ ապագայում բանակցային խաղաղության լուծում չի լինելու։ Բայց մենք այսօր բանակցություններին մասնակցելու այլընտրանք չունենք, քանի որ այն ուժեղացումը, որի միջոցով տեսնում ենք այս խնդրի մեզ նպաստավոր լուծումը, դեռ չի իրականացել։ Ու նույնիսկ թե ուժեղանայինք․․․ Իսրայելը, որ Իսրայել ա, մեկ է պարբերաբար ստիպված ա բանակցային պրոցեսների բռնվելու, ինչքան էլ որ կողքից հակառակորդին հասանելիք տարածքներում ակտիվ բնակեցմամբ չզբաղվի։

Հա, ռեպլիկ բացթողելը ցենտր բան ա, Սիրիա, Ուկրաինա, բան․․․ անտերություն ա, էլ ի՜նչ դնենք էլեկտրոնային թանաք վատնենք նրա վրա, թե ինչ ֆորմատով բանակցություններ պիտի վարենք։ Բայց ախր այդ բանակցությունները, որոնց այլընտրանքը չունենք, կարելի է ու պետք է օգտագործել որպես միջազգային ամբիոն, հարթակ, պատրվակ համաշխարհային բեմում Հայաստանի պրոֆիլը բարձրացնելու համար։ Նայի, հայ ժողովուրդը Նիկոլին օժտել ա մի ցնցող մանդատով՝ ցույց տալ ամեն-ամենին, որ այսօրվա Հայաստանը Ադրբեջան չի, ու աշխարհը չի կարող չնկատել։ Բայց սա շատ քիչ է, աշխարհի չնկատելու անկարողությամբ պետք չի ու չի կարելի սահմանափակվել, այլ ամբողջ աշխարհի աչքն է պետք նորից ու նորից կոխել, որ Հայաստանը փոխվել է ու այլևս Ադրբեջանի հետ նույն հարթակի վրա չէ։ Ամենապարզ բանը․ Նիկոլը հիմա մի քանդակող արգումենտ ունի, ու ես նույնիսկ կասեի՝ ղոզ, այս բանակցային պրոցեսի շրջանակներում, այն, որ հայը ցույց տվեց, որ նույնիսկ հայկական աշխարհում՝ հայի համար կառուցված երկրում, չի հանդուրժի սահմանադրությունը իրենց իշխանության վերաարտադրությանը կռաիտ անող ղեկավարների, էլ ո՞նց եք պատկերացնում, որ հայերը երբևէ համաձայնվեն իրենց հոժար կամքով վերադառնալ մի երկրի թևի տակ, որտեղ իշխանության վերարտադրությունը դասագրքերում գովերգվող պատմական փաստ է։ Ու ինչպես պատերազմի ժամանակ է արցախահայությունը ինքնորոշվել, այնպես էլ այսօր համայն հայությունն է ինքնորոշվել, և չկա այլևս հետ վերադարձի որևէ հնարավորություն, ու առնվազն քանի Ադրբեջանը մնում է սենց քյալամ երկիր, մոռացեք, թե արցախցիք գոնե մեկ օրով Ադրբեջանի ղեկավարության ներքո պիտի ապրեն։ Այսինքն, պրծան այն բոլոր բանաձևերը, որոնցով Արցախի կարգավիճակը որոշվելու է վաղը, մյուս օրը, 10 տարուց, կամ անորոշ ժամանակ հետո, պը՜րծ։ Ու սա ոչ միայն սիրուն ներքին քաղաքականության տրյուկ է, այլ բոլոր միջազգային ամբիոններից բարձր արտասանվելու ենթակա դիվանագիտություն է։ Ու ինչպես թավշյա հեղափոխությունը բաց ձեռքերով Մարտի մեկով վախեցնողների հարցը լուծեց, այնպես էլ այս ժողովրդավարականության գործոնն է, որ ալիևյան սուր ճոճելուն պիտի հակադրվի ամեն օր, ամեն ժամ, ամեն վարյկյան։ Ու ինչքան էլ համոզված եմ, որ բանակցությունները մոտակա ապագայում (10-15 տարի, առնվազն) ստատուս քվոն չեն փոխելու, միևնույն է, ո՛չ, համաձայն չեմ, որ բանակցություններին պիտի «Նիկոլի վարորդ ուղղարկվի», կամ պիտի թքած ունենանք թե ինչ ֆորմատով է այդ դիվանագիտա-քաղաքական թատրոնը ընթանում։ Պիտի ներկա լինեն ինչպես Արցախի ղեկավարությունը՝ որպես խաղաղության մեջ ապրելու կամքով ինքնորոշված ազգի ներկայացուցիչ, այնպես էլ Նիկոլը՝ որպես համայն հայ ժողովրդի ժողովրդավարության կամքի արտահայտման խորհրդանիշ։ Ու պիտի անխտիր քլնգեն Ալիևի ամեն մի ռազմաշունչ ասածը․․․ տո հենց Ալիևը շունչ ա հավաքում որ բերանը բացի, միանգամից պիտի անցնեն քլնգոցի։

Դրած էջերով քննարկում ենք, որ «դուխով»-ը ոչ միայն զտարյուն հայերեն բառ է, այլ նաև կողմնորոշում է, հրեղեն ոգու արտահայտում է, ստրկամտության անվերադարձ վախճանի խորհրդանիշ է․․․ բա էդ դուխներս հերիքում է դուխով լինել մենակ ներքի՞ն ստրկացողների նկատմամբ։ Պրծավ, ախպեր, չկա այլևս բանակցություններ բանակցությունների համար, այսօրվանից նույնիսկ բանակցությունների ֆորմատի մասին բանակցությունները պիտի վարվեն դուխով, ու ամեն անգամ աշխարհին կրկին ու կրկին պիտի հիշեցվի, թե ում ու ինչու համար են այս բանակցությունները, ինչ ազատ, երջանիկ ու ժողովրդավարական հիմունքներով ապրելու կամարտահայտման հետևանքով ենք այստեղ հավաքվել, ֆիրշտե՞յն։

Ու կարող ա և ներքին քաղաքականության մեջ դուխովը դառել է իրականություն, բայց ինչպես տեսնում ենք, արտաքին քաղաքականության շուրջ մտածելակերպը դեռ պոչը ոտքերի արանքում պահելու մակարդակի է, ու դուխովի հոտ էլ չի գալիս։ Մի հատ պարզ օրինակ բերեմ․․․ քանի Նիկոլը Սոչիում մեր հարևանության դիտակտորների հետ էր ծանոթանում, մեր հարակից մեկ այլ դիկտատոր համաշխարհային բեմահարթակում Հայաստանին տարածաշրջանի խաղաղության դրական պատկերից դուրս ընկնող անողջամիտ ղեկավարությամբ երկիր էր անվանում։ Տո էդ անտերի էղածը ի՞նչ ա, մի հատ ասուլիս Սոչի-Ադլերում հրավիրեիր, անունը դնելով «եղբայրական ռուս ազգի հետ ծանոթանալու միջոց», ու դնեիր բեզբոժնի քլնգեիր Էրդողանին, որ իր երկրում ա արդեն երկու տարի արտակարգ իրավիճակ, էլ չասած բոլորի հետ պրոբլեմների մեջ ա մտնում, սրա-նրա իքնաթիռ ա խփում, հետն էլ ոչ խոսքի ազատություն կա, ոչ էլ Էրդողանի ծուռ գծիծ որևէ այլախոհության հանդուրժում։ Մի հատ էլ Chatham House-ին պաշտոնական բողոքի նամակ ես ուղղարկում, որ իր հարթակը տրամադրում է ամբողջ աշխարհի վրա սուր ճոճող դիկտատորին, ով նույնիսկ իր թիկնապահներին ուրիշ երկրներում ծեծկրտուքի ֆաս է տալիս ու ով այս խորհրդանշական ժողովրդավարության օրերին Հայաստանն է «պատկերը փչացնող» համարում։ 

Համաձայն եմ էն մտքի հետ, որ Նիկոլին մանր-մունր քննադատել այս օրերին չարժի, ինչքան էլ որ թերացումներ չլինեն, դրա համար որպես մի առաջարկ-ծլնգոց․ մոտ օրերին (հաստատ մինչև արտահերթ ընտրությունները) Նիկոլը մի կարևոր գործ պիտի անի՝ աշխարհով մեկ տուռնեի բռնվի․․․ ու ղեկավարական ինքնաթիռով և ներքին լրատվամիջոցների ներկայացուցիչների մի մեծ կորպուսով։ Անունը թող դնի սփյուռքահայության հետ ծանոթանալու և Հայաստանի նոր իրողությունները ներկայացնելու պատրվակ, բայց ամենուր տեղի լրատվամիջոցների հետ ասուլիս պիտի անի, ովքեր հիմա բարձր հետաքրքրություն ունեն Հայաստանում կատարվածի շուրջ, ու դնի բեզբոժնի քլնգի Ադրբեջանն էլ, Թուրքիան էլ, ու Հայաստանը դարձնի տարածաշրջանի պայծառ վառվող ջահ։ Մենք հիմա ունենք մի ահռելի իմպուլս, որի վրա պետք է անհապաղ կապիտալիզացիա անել ու կոնվերտել համաշխարհային մասշտաբով դիվանագիտական հաղթանակների։ Ու Նիկոլը, լինելով լրագրող, պիտի որ հասկանա, թե լրագրողների դիմաց սենց գլոբթրոթինգը ինչ նվաճումների կարող է բերել։ Դե էլ չասած թե հայրենադարձության իմաստով սա ինչքան դրական կլինի, ինչպես նաև Նիկոլի ներքին քաղաքական դիրքերը կամրապնդի։

Վոբշըմ, վախտ պետք չի կորցնել «դուխով»-ը ներքին քաղաքականությունից արտաքին քաղաքականություն դուխով արտահանելու համար։

----------

Lion (16.05.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Արա իսկականից էլի, հավայի տռում ենք տեղներս նստած, մի հատ լայվով աշխարհին հայտարարենք, որ մենք էլ պալաժիտ արած ունենք, թե չէ խզարումներից նատուռի հետ ենք ընկել։ Շատ ավելի էֆեկտիվ կլինի, կարծում եմ, քան Նիկոլի շոֆեռին ուղղարկելը, մարդուն էլ նեղություն չենք տա․․․
> 
> Իսկ Ուկրաինայի պահով, կարծեմ բանակցային պրոցեսը լավ էլ ընթանում ա, չնայած զինված հակամարտությունն էլ՝ նենց ոչինչ։


Ես չեմ տռում ․․․  :LOL:  Տռում են Լևոնը, Սերժը, Ռոբը ․․․ մարած աբլիգացիաները, քանի որ էլ ուրիշ իրացվելու տեղ չունեն, զբաղվում են ղարաբաղյան մենթալ մաստուրբացիայով։ Թե չէ, ես մտավոր թերի չեմ, հասկանում եմ, որ մենք ոչ մեկին չենք կարա պասլատ անենք, ու պետք ա բանակցենեք էն բոլոր ֆորմատներով ու բոլոր պլատֆորմեներում, որ միջազգային հանրություն տրամադրել ա (արա էն ինչ  գրեցի ․․․)։ Ինձ չի դզում էս հնացած մուտիլովշիկների մեջ ընգնելը, յանի տեսեք-տեսեք մենք չենք մեռել։ Իրականում ես էտ երեքի ոչ մի դրական նպատակների չեմ հավատում։ Դրա համար էլ պարազապես լուրջ չեմ վերաբերվում։

----------

Lion (17.05.2018), Գաղթական (17.05.2018), Ռուֆուս (17.05.2018), Վիշապ (17.05.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լիոն ջան, ուրախ եմ, որ իրար ընդհանուր հասկացանք։ Ու ավելի քան ուրախ կլինեի Տրիբունի ասածներն էլ հաշվի առնել, բայց դա անելուց առաջ նախ պիտի կարողանամ հասկանալ թե Տրիբունի ասածը ինչ ա, իսկ դա դեռ իմ կարողություններից դուրս ա։


Դե պիտի աշխատես քո վրա ․․․

----------


## Վիշապ

Ադրբեջանը վայթե երբեք նպատակ չի ունեցել, ու հնարավոր է, մինչև աշխարհի վերջը չի էլ ունենալու հայերի հետ որևէ կոմպրոմիսի գնալ ու ասենք որոշ հողեր հետ վերցնելով ճանաչել ԼՂՀ-ն։ Մեր իրար ցեխոտելը, թե ինչ ֆորմատներով է ճիշտ բանակցելը, ինչ ֆորմատներով սխալ, Ղարաբաղը կողմ է, կողմ չի, Հայաստանը հակամարտող է, միջնորդ է, չեզոք է, բլա բլա բլա, սաղ աննպատակ, սթից ռեյծինգների համար իրար աչքերի թոզ փչոցի են։
Ադրբեջանը պատրաստվում էր պատերազմի, պատրաստվում է պատերազմի, պատրաստվելու է պատերազմի։ Ցանկացած կոմպրոմիս Ադրբեջանի իշխանությունների համար պարտություն է, որովհետև արդեն էնքան շատ են ամբողջատիրական հայտարարություններ արել, հետ գնալու մի գրամ տեղ չեն թողել։ Էս լրիվ նույնն է, ինչ Պաղեստինի կողմից Իսրայելը ճանաչելը։ Մեր նախկին երեք նախագահներն էլ խրոնիկ կոմպլեքսավորված ստախոսներ են։
Հիպոթեզներ կան, որ ժամանակին ինչ-որ շանսեր կային թուլացած Ադրբեջանին ստիպել գնալ վերջնական կոմրպոմիսի ԼՏՊ օրոք, բայց եթե կային էլ, ապա այդ շանսերը բաց են թողնվել։ 
Մաքսիմում հնարավոր լավագույն ելքը կարող է լինել, որ ասենք ապագայում ամբողջ տարածաշրջանում տիրի ժողովդրավարությունը, ու սաղ որոշեն սահմանները բացել ու ինտեգրվել իրար։ Իսկ մինչ այդ պետք է պատրաստվել պատերազմի և կլինի խաղաղություն։

----------

Գաղթական (17.05.2018), Ներսես_AM (17.05.2018), Տրիբուն (17.05.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Թե բա ինչի՞ չի շնորհավորել
Թե բա նախանձում ա,որ իրան չի հաջողվել էն, ինչ Նիկոլին
Թե բա մարած աբլիգացիա ա

։ճ





> *Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան. Պետականությանն սպառնացող վտանգավոր իրավիճակ*
> 
> 
> Ցանկացած հեղափոխության համար ամենակարևոր փորձաշրջանը նրա հաղթանակին անմիջապես հաջորդող ժամանակամիջոցն է: Այդ շրջանում է, որ, հաղթանակից ոգևորված, միաձույլ շարժման ակտիվիստներն սկսում են ինքնագործունեություն դրսևորել և փորձում նույն հեղափոխական մեթոդներով լուծել տարիներով կուտակված բազմաթիվ լոկալ խնդիրներ: Ահա այս երևույթն է, որի ականատեսն ենք այսօր: Հանրապետության համարյա ողջ տարածքում տեղի են ունենում, թեև իրենց պահանջներում միանգամայն արդարացի, բայց հեղափոխական կենտրոնի կողմից չկարգավորվող բողոքի ցույցեր` Արարատի ցեմենտի և ոսկու գործարանների, Ագարակի պղնձամոլիբդենային կոմբինատի և «Նաիրիտի» աշխատակիցների, կաթի արտադրությամբ զբաղվողների, տաքսիստների, ավտոներկրողների, «Սասնա ծռերի» կողմնակիցների, բարձրագույն ուսումնական հաստատություններում ծագած խնդիրներով շահագրգիռ անձանց, ինչպես նաև դպրոցների ու մանկապարտեզների տնօրենների, Երևանի քաղաքապետարանի և թաղապետարանների գործունեությունից դժգոհ քաղաքացիների, Սևանում եկեղեցական ամառանոցի հողերի պատկանելության դեմ բողոքողների, զինկոմիսարիատի ծառայողների, և այլն:
> 
> Կրկնում եմ` այդ բոլոր միջոցառումներն էլ, նրանց առաջ քաշած պահանջներն էլ, քիչ բացառություններով, միանգամայն արդարացի են: Այդ հարցերը վաղուց պետք է լուծված լինեին: Եվ եթե մինչև հիմա դրանք բացահայտ չեն արտահայտվել, ապա միայն ռեժիմի դաժան հակազդեցության, ուժային կառույցների բռնությունների, քրեական տարրերի ահաբեկումների, աշխատանքը և բիզնեսը կորցնելու վախից: Այսօր վախերը վերացել են, և մարդիկ փորձում են այդ խնդիրները լուծել Փաշինյանի կուռ, կարգապահ, առաջնորդի հրահանգները հստակորեն կատարող շարժման մեթոդով:
> 
> Բայց հաշվի չի առնվում մի կարևորագույն հանգամանք. Փաշինյանն այսօր Հայաստանի վարչապետն է, պետության գլուխը, որի կարևորագույն պարտավորությունը պետական մարմինների բնականոն գործունեության ապահովումն է: Ուստի, թեկուզ անկեղծ մղումներով, այդ ինքնագործ ցույցերն ու մանավանդ շենքերի գրավումներն ու փողոցների փակմամբ երթևեկությունը խափանելու դեպքերը, վերջին հաշվով, թեև ոչ միտումնավոր, ուղղված են հենց Փաշինյանի դեմ: Բացառված չէ, սակայն, որ շարժման ակտիվիստների բողոքի անկեղծ և ինքնաբուխ գործողություններից բացի, որոշ նման ակցիաներ հրահրվում են նաև նախկին ռեժիմի կողմից, որը, թեև նահանջել է, բայց ամենևին չի կապիտուլացվել:
> 
> ...

----------

Արէա (17.05.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Դե լավ էլի, թող սուս մնա էլի, ինչ կլինի, թող սուս մնա։ Ոչ ոք կարոտ չի իրա վախենալու վերնագրերով տեքստերին։

Էս ապակենտրոնացված շարժումները տեղի են ունենում, որովհետև մարդիկ քնից վեր են կացել ու սկսել են արդարացի պահանջներ ներկայացնել։ Ու նաև ցույց են տալիս, որ հա, իշխանությունը Նիկոլինը չի, ժողովրդինն ա, ու եթե նույնիսկ Նիկոլի իշխանության տակ բողոքելու տեղ կա, ուրեմն պետք ա բողոքել։ Մարդիկ իրանց բողոքի իրավունքն են իրականացնում, ոչ մի վատ բան չեն անում։

----------

Տրիբուն (17.05.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

Մմդա..
Ինչպես և սպասվում էր՝ ԼՏՊ-ն հողա նախապատրաստում ընդդիմություն դառնալու ))

----------


## Արէա

> Մմդա..
> Ինչպես և սպասվում էր՝ ԼՏՊ-ն հողա նախապատրաստում ընդդիմություն դառնալու ))


Էդ ո՞նց։ 
Ավելի տրամաբանական չի՞, որ կոալիցիայի ա նախապատրաստում։

Ամեն դեպքում, չգիտեմ ինչին ա նախապատրաստում, կամ ինչ-որ բանին ընդհանրապես նախապատրաստում ա, թե չէ, բայց բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր ուզում են, որ ՀՀԿ-ն վերջնականապես պարտություն կրի, ու մոռանա ռեվանշի մասին, պիտի վերջ տան մանր մունր ակցիաներին, որոնք բացի Նիկոլից ոչ մեկին վնաս չեն տալու, ու ամբողջ ուժերը կենտրոնացնեն Նիկոլից ընտրական օրենսգրքում խոստացված փոփոխությունները, իսկ ՀՀԿ-ից օրինագծի հաստատումն ու արտահերթ ընտրությունների գնալը պահանջելու վրա։
Հակառակ դեպքում կառավարությունը ՀՀԿ-ի օգնությամբ շուտով ձախողվելու ա, ու տասհազարանոցների ցույցերին ենք ականատես լինելու Սերժի վերադարձի պահանջով։

----------

Chuk (17.05.2018), Ներսես_AM (17.05.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Էդ ո՞նց։ 
> Ավելի տրամաբանական չի՞, որ կոալիցիայի ա նախապատրաստում։


Հակառակորդիս հակառակորդն իմ հակառակորդնա:

Բնականաբար ՀՀԿ-ի դեմ պայքարում Նիկոլենց բռնած գործին կնպաստեն:
Բայց դա կոալիցիա չի:

Թող ես սխալվեմ, բայց վերջին նամակից ես հասկանում եմ՝ հանրապետությունում ընթացող գործողությունները Նիկոլը չի կարողանալու կառավարել էնպես, ինչպես մեզ դա կհաջողվի, քանի որ դրա փորձն արդեն ունենք:

----------


## Chuk

> Դե լավ էլի, թող սուս մնա էլի, ինչ կլինի, թող սուս մնա։ Ոչ ոք կարոտ չի իրա վախենալու վերնագրերով տեքստերին։
> 
> Էս ապակենտրոնացված շարժումները տեղի են ունենում, որովհետև մարդիկ քնից վեր են կացել ու սկսել են արդարացի պահանջներ ներկայացնել։ Ու նաև ցույց են տալիս, որ հա, իշխանությունը Նիկոլինը չի, ժողովրդինն ա, ու եթե նույնիսկ Նիկոլի իշխանության տակ բողոքելու տեղ կա, ուրեմն պետք ա բողոքել։ Մարդիկ իրանց բողոքի իրավունքն են իրականացնում, ոչ մի վատ բան չեն անում։


Բյուր, արի սկզբից ֆիքսենք, որ էս մտահոգությունները Լևոնի հորինածը կամ հայտնագործածը չեն։ Քաղաքական պրոցեսների մեջ եղող ու դրանցից ինչ-որ պատկերացում ունեցողների մեծ մասն էս օրերին անհանգիստ են ու արտահայտվում են էդ թեմայով։

Լևոնն ընդամենը ամբողջացրել ու պետական գործչի դիրքից ներկայացրել ա էդ մտահոգությունը։

Էսօրվա ակցիաները աշխատում են բացառապես ի վնաս նորընտիր իշխանության, չեն վնասում կոնկրետ թիրախի ու վաղը շատանալու են՝ ՀՀԿի ջանքերով, փորձելով գործող իշխանությանը բերել ձախողման։

Կարելի ա մեկ-մեկ դուրս գալ ռոմանտիզմից ու մտնել պրագմատիզմի դաշտ, կարելի ա մեկ-մեկ վերացարկվել Տեր-Պետրոսյանի անձի նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքից ու գոնե փորձել հասկանալ ինչ ա ասում։ Թե չէ հակաճառել միշտ էլ կարելի ա։ Կարաս նույնիսկ գաս Երևան ու իրա տան ճամփեն փակես։ Բայց չմոռանաս, որ դրանով իրան չես վնասի, իսկ Նիկոլին կվնասես։

----------


## Chuk

> Հակառակորդիս հակառակորդն իմ հակառակորդնա:
> 
> Բնականաբար ՀՀԿ-ի դեմ պայքարում Նիկոլենց բռնած գործին կնպաստեն:
> Բայց դա կոալիցիա չի:
> 
> Թող ես սխալվեմ, բայց վերջին նամակից ես հասկանում եմ՝ հանրապետությունում ընթացող գործողությունները Նիկոլը չի կարողանալու կառավարել էնպես, ինչպես մեզ դա կհաջողվի, քանի որ դրա փորձն արդեն ունենք:


Հակառակը։ Էս տեքստով անվերապահ աջակցություն ա հայտնվում գործող իշխանությանը։ Ավելին, մի ծանր բեռից ազատում ա։

Էս խոսքը պետք ա Նիկոլն ասեր։ Բայց կարող էր ընկալվեր որպես երկակի ստանդարտ «քեզ կարելի ա, մեզ չէ» ոճով՝ առանց խորանալու ասելիքում։ Իսկ էսպես Լևոնը մոտեցում ա տեղ հասցնում, որը կդառնա հանրային սեփականություն, հանրային քննարկման առարկա, հարվածը վերցնում ա իր վրա, Բյուրն ու էլի շատերն իրան կխփեն, որ թե Նիկոլին, բայց ասելիքը կտիրաժավորվինու ազդեցություն կունենա։ Ինչ որ պահի էլ Նիկոլին կօգնի գործել։ Օրինակ Արշակունյացը բացել։

----------

Աթեիստ (17.05.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Փաստորեն ես մինչ ստեղ գրում էի, Նիկոլն էլ կոչ արեց դադարացնել էդ ակցիաներն ու գալ ռացիոնալ դաշտ։ Հարգանքներս Նիկոլին, մինչ այս պահը ճիշտ ա գործում։
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...78368079150250

----------

Lion (17.05.2018), Աթեիստ (17.05.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

։Ճ




> *Ծլնգ․ Հետհեղափոխական զավեշտալի վտանգ*
> 
> Ցանկացած հեղափոխություն ունենում է նաև զավեշտալի հետևանքներ։ Դրանցից թերևս ամենավտանգավորն է նախկին ղեկավարների կողմից իրենց մարած արժեթուղթ  դարձած քաղաքական անձը կրկին շրջանառության մեջ դնելու փորձերը։ Ահա այս երևույթն է, որին ականատես ենք այսօր։ Հանրապետության համարյա բոլոր լուրերը հանրային մեկնաբանության են արժանանում առաջին նախագահի կողմից, ով մամուլում տպագրված իր հոդվածներով ուղիղ կենակցության մեջ է մտնում մարդկանց գլուխների հետ՝ հղիացնելով կործանարար ու խավար մտքերով։
> 
> Բայց նախկին նախագահի կողմից հաշվի չի առնվում մի կարևորագույն հանգամանք․ այսօրվա հայ ժողովուրդը զարթոնքի մեջ է, իսկ հաղթանակի ցնծությունը իրենց գլխների հետ կենակցողների վախենալու մտքերի դեմ արդյունավետ բեղմնականխման միջոց է։
> 
> Ցանկացած մարած արժեթուղթ դարձած քաղաքական գործչի գլխավոր չափանիշը իր արժանապատիվ տեղը գտնելն է պետական արժեթղթերի հնագիտական թանգարանում։ Եթե մարած լինելու հանգամանքը չընդունվի իր իսկ կողմից, և փորձեր արվեն հետ շրջանառության մեջ մտնելու, ոչ մի քաղաքական գործիչ, նույնիսկ բարեկամ, լուրջ չի վերաբերվի այդ գործչի ակտիվացմանը։ Հայաստանում, ահա, ստեղծված է մի բացառիկ վիճակ, երբ ժամանակին հարգանքի արժանացած պետական այրը կարող է ուղղակի հեռացվել նույնիկ հնագիտական թանգարանի փոշեծածկ ցուցափեղկից, իր նկատմամբ ցանկացած վերաբերմունք մատնելով լիակատար անտարբերության։
> 
> Հավաստիացնում եմ, հոդվածիս դրդապատճառը միայնումիայն սրտցավությունն է նախկին նախագահի արժանապատվության հանդեպ։ Ութանասունականների վերջին համաժողովրդական շարժումը պատմական մեծ հաղթանակ էր արձանագրել` տապալել էր Հայաստանի 70-ամյա բռնապետությունը և դրան հաջորդած ղեկավարության օրոք հայ ազգը պատմական հաղթանակ էր նվաճել արցախյան պատերազմում: Սրանով արդեն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը արժանի տեղ էր զբաղեցրել հայոց պատմության մեջ: Ժողովրդի համար մեծագույն հիասթափություն կլինի, եթե նրան չհաջողվի ըստ արժանվույն ապրել իր թոշակի շրջափուլը` պատմության մեջ իր պատվավոր տեղը լրիվ տանուլ չտալու համար:


Հ․Գ․
Եթե հարկ ես համարում ասածներիդ վերջում դրդապատճառներիդ «միայնումիայն» հատկանիշները նշելու համար, ուրեմն արդեն պիտի իշմարը հասկանաս, որ մի բան նենց չես անում։

Հ․Հ․Գ․
Արդարությունը պահանջում է նշել, որ առաջին նախագահի հոդվածները չափավոր զվարճալի էլ են դառնում․ ցիկլոպի մարազմը ապակենտրոնացման փուլից անցնում է կուռ, կարգապահ կառավարման մեթոդներով փուլին։ Նենց որ, Չուկ ջան, пеши исчо!

Հ․Հ․Հ․Գ․
Նախորդ հետգրության մեջ «ցիկլոպը» նենց բնական եկավ, հավաստիացնում եմ, որ ոչ մի միտում չունեմ և չունեի ֆիզիկական արատը ծաղրելու։ Ցիկլոպ մականունը Լևոնի համար լայն շրջանառություն է ունեցե՞լ, թե ես եմ սենց չարը։  :Sad:

----------

Տրիբուն (17.05.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Փաստորեն ես մինչ ստեղ գրում էի, Նիկոլն էլ կոչ արեց դադարացնել էդ ակցիաներն ու գալ ռացիոնալ դաշտ։ Հարգանքներս Նիկոլին, մինչ այս պահը ճիշտ ա գործում։
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...78368079150250


հենց էն ա, որ էսի ակնհայտ սպասվող քայլ էր Նիկոլի կողմից, ու Լևոնի «ոււ-ու-վախենալու ա» թոզը․․․ միայն զվարճալի ա

----------

Տրիբուն (17.05.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, արի սկզբից ֆիքսենք, որ էս մտահոգությունները Լևոնի հորինածը կամ հայտնագործածը չեն։ Քաղաքական պրոցեսների մեջ եղող ու դրանցից ինչ-որ պատկերացում ունեցողների մեծ մասն էս օրերին անհանգիստ են ու արտահայտվում են էդ թեմայով։
> 
> Լևոնն ընդամենը ամբողջացրել ու պետական գործչի դիրքից ներկայացրել ա էդ մտահոգությունը։
> 
> Էսօրվա ակցիաները աշխատում են բացառապես ի վնաս նորընտիր իշխանության, չեն վնասում կոնկրետ թիրախի ու վաղը շատանալու են՝ ՀՀԿի ջանքերով, փորձելով գործող իշխանությանը բերել ձախողման։
> 
> Կարելի ա մեկ-մեկ դուրս գալ ռոմանտիզմից ու մտնել պրագմատիզմի դաշտ, կարելի ա մեկ-մեկ վերացարկվել Տեր-Պետրոսյանի անձի նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքից ու գոնե փորձել հասկանալ ինչ ա ասում։ Թե չէ հակաճառել միշտ էլ կարելի ա։ Կարաս նույնիսկ գաս Երևան ու իրա տան ճամփեն փակես։ Բայց չմոռանաս, որ դրանով իրան չես վնասի, իսկ Նիկոլին կվնասես։


Արտ, ստեղ Նիկոլին վնասել֊չվնասելու հարց չկա։ Եթե Նիկոլը վարչապետ ա դարձել, չի նշանակում, որ բողոքի ալիքը մարելու ա։ Վաղը֊մյուս օրը կարող ա մարդիկ հարյուր հազարներով հենց Նիկոլի դեմ դուրս գան, ու էդ նորմալ ա, էդ ա ժողովրդավարությունը։ Հիմա խորհրդարանական ՀՀԿ֊ն սսկվել ա, դարձել կուռկուռի ձագ, բայց քաղաքապետարանի ՀՀԿ֊ն դեռ էնտեղ ա, ու մինչ Նիկոլենց թիմն ավելի հրատապ հարցեր ա լուծում, Տարոնը շարունակում ա քաղաքի հերն անիծել։ Կամ երբ գործադուլ են անում տարբեր խմբեր ու աշխատավարձի բարձրացում պահանջում, էդ էլ ա ընտիր. մարդիկ վերջապես հասկանում են, որ կարան բան փոխեն։ Իրանց աշխատավարձները Նիկոլի վարչապետությամբ չի բարձրանալու։ Աշխատողները պիտի գործատուի վրա ճնշում գործադրեն, ինչպես մնացած նորմալ երկրներում ա արվում։ Ու կարծում եմ՚ Նիկոլի կողմից ավելի ճիշտ քայլ կլիներ կա՛մ թույլ տալ, որ մարդիկ շարունակեն իրենց լոկալ բողոքները, կա՛մ, եթե իրա իրավասության ու հնարավորության սահմանները ներում են, էդ հարցերին հրատապ լուծում տալ։

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, ստեղ Նիկոլին վնասել֊չվնասելու հարց չկա։ Եթե Նիկոլը վարչապետ ա դարձել, չի նշանակում, որ բողոքի ալիքը մարելու ա։ Վաղը֊մյուս օրը կարող ա մարդիկ հարյուր հազարներով հենց Նիկոլի դեմ դուրս գան, ու էդ նորմալ ա, էդ ա ժողովրդավարությունը։ Հիմա խորհրդարանական ՀՀԿ֊ն սսկվել ա, դարձել կուռկուռի ձագ, բայց քաղաքապետարանի ՀՀԿ֊ն դեռ էնտեղ ա, ու մինչ Նիկոլենց թիմն ավելի հրատապ հարցեր ա լուծում, Տարոնը շարունակում ա քաղաքի հերն անիծել։ Կամ երբ գործադուլ են անում տարբեր խմբեր ու աշխատավարձի բարձրացում պահանջում, էդ էլ ա ընտիր. մարդիկ վերջապես հասկանում են, որ կարան բան փոխեն։ Իրանց աշխատավարձները Նիկոլի վարչապետությամբ չի բարձրանալու։ Աշխատողները պիտի գործատուի վրա ճնշում գործադրեն, ինչպես մնացած նորմալ երկրներում ա արվում։ Ու կարծում եմ՚ Նիկոլի կողմից ավելի ճիշտ քայլ կլիներ կա՛մ թույլ տալ, որ մարդիկ շարունակեն իրենց լոկալ բողոքները, կա՛մ, եթե իրա իրավասության ու հնարավորության սահմանները ներում են, էդ հարցերին հրատապ լուծում տալ։


Բյուր, իհարկե մարդիկ կարող է վաղը Նիկոլի դեմ դուրս գան: Բայց դրա համար պետք է պատճառներ լինեն: Էսօր էդ պատճառները չկան, բայց փաստացի դուրս են եկել: 
Մնացածը, կարծում եմ, հետո ավելի հանդարտ կմտածես ու կհասկանաս:

----------


## Chuk

> Նենց որ, Չուկ ջան, пеши исчо!


Ծլնգացիր, պրծա՞ր:
Եթե չէ, էլի ծլնգա, հանգստացիր: Եթե հա, քեզ ուրախ տրամադրություն եմ ցանկանում:

----------


## Chuk

հ.գ. Սիրելի Ծլնգ, ազնվորեն եմ ասում, ծլնգոցիդ ընդհանրապես չէի անդրադառնա, դրա իմաստը չկա, եթե անունս հատուկ նշած չլինեիր: Այս դեպքում անքաղաքվարություն կլիներ քեզ չարձագանքելը: Բարին ընդ քեզ, սիրելիս:

----------

Ծլնգ (17.05.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ծլնգացիր, պրծա՞ր:
> Եթե չէ, էլի ծլնգա, հանգստացիր: Եթե հա, քեզ ուրախ տրամադրություն եմ ցանկանում:


Չուկ ջան, ես անհանգստությունից չեմ, որ ծլնգում եմ  :Wink:  իսկ ուրախ տրամադրությանդ մաղթանքը կիսում եմ, նույնը զքե՜զ։

----------

Chuk (17.05.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> հ.գ. Սիրելի Ծլնգ, ազնվորեն եմ ասում, ծլնգոցիդ ընդհանրապես չէի անդրադառնա, դրա իմաստը չկա, եթե անունս հատուկ նշած չլինեիր: Այս դեպքում անքաղաքվարություն կլիներ քեզ չարձագանքելը: Բարին ընդ քեզ, սիրելիս:


Շնորհակալ եմ, սիրելի Չուկ ջան, որ ազնվորեն խոստովանեցիր, որ ծլնգոցիս անդրադառնալու մեջ իմաստ չես տեսնում։ Հավատացած եղիր, որ անքաղաքավարություն չեմ համարել և չեմ էլ համարի, եթե այսուհետ էլ չարձագանքես։ Բարին բոլորի՜ս, սիրելիս։

----------


## Chuk

Բյուր, մի բան էլ ասեմ ու գնամ:
Հարցին նորից անդրադառնալուց առաջ մի քիչ սպասիր ու տես, թե ով ոնց է արձագանքելու Նիկոլի կոչին:

Կանխատեսեմ երեք բլոկ, որոնք խիստ կհակառակվեն
- Զարուհի Փոստանջյան և ընկերություն
- Սասնա Ծռեր
- ՀՀԿ հեղափոխականներ

----------


## Chuk

> Շնորհակալ եմ, սիրելի Չուկ ջան, որ ազնվորեն խոստովանեցիր, որ ծլնգոցիս անդրադառնալու մեջ իմաստ չես տեսնում։ Հավատացած եղիր, որ անքաղաքավարություն չեմ համարել և չեմ էլ համարի, եթե այսուհետ էլ չարձագանքես։ Բարին բոլորի՜ս, սիրելիս։


Այո, այս վերջին գրածներդ ծլնգոց էին ու դրանց անդրադառնալու իմաստ չկար: Դա բնավ չի նշանակում, որ ես քո բոլոր գրածներն եմ ծլնգոց որակում ու երբեք անդրադառնալու կարիք չկա: Լավ լեր:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Այո, այս վերջին գրածներդ ծլնգոց էին ու դրանց անդրադառնալու իմաստ չկար: Դա բնավ չի նշանակում, որ ես քո բոլոր գրածներն եմ ծլնգոց որակում ու երբեք անդրադառնալու կարիք չկա: Լավ լեր:


Չուկ ջան, իմ բոլոր գրածներն են ծլնգոց՝ կեղծանունս վկա։ Նենց որ երբ ու ոնց ուզես՝ անդրադարձիր, չես էլ ուզենա, ի սեր աստծո, հաստատ անքաղաքավարությանդ չեմ վերագրի։ Բայց թե կուզենաս կոնստրուկտիվ զրույցի էլ բռնվել, դրան էլ եմ լսափողիս երկու վերջավորություններով կողմ։ Լեր լավ։

Հ․Գ․
Իմ վրայից մեղքը վայր չդնելով՝ մեղադրում եմ նաև ակումբի վերնամասի կարգախոսը․․․ ինչպես դուխով-ի շրջանառությունը թույլ չի տալիս, որ հեղափոխական հույզերը մարեն, այնպես էլ այս լաչառ հեռախոսս դուխով հեղափոխականության է մատնվել։  :Jpit:

----------

Chuk (17.05.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Հակառակը։ Էս տեքստով անվերապահ աջակցություն ա հայտնվում գործող իշխանությանը։ Ավելին, մի ծանր բեռից ազատում ա։
> 
> Էս խոսքը պետք ա Նիկոլն ասեր։ Բայց կարող էր ընկալվեր որպես երկակի ստանդարտ «քեզ կարելի ա, մեզ չէ» ոճով՝ առանց խորանալու ասելիքում։ Իսկ էսպես Լևոնը մոտեցում ա տեղ հասցնում, որը կդառնա հանրային սեփականություն, հանրային քննարկման առարկա, հարվածը վերցնում ա իր վրա, Բյուրն ու էլի շատերն իրան կխփեն, որ թե Նիկոլին, բայց ասելիքը կտիրաժավորվինու ազդեցություն կունենա։ Ինչ որ պահի էլ Նիկոլին կօգնի գործել։ Օրինակ Արշակունյացը բացել։



Գուցե համաձայնեյի, եթե չլիներ սույն պարբերությունը.




> Այս ամենը ես ասում եմ ոչ որպես տեսական դատողություններ: Նման իրավիճակում Հայոց համազգային շարժումը հայտնվել է իշխանության գալուց և խորհրդարանի ու կառավարության ղեկավարումը ստանձնելուց անմիջապես հետո` շարժման ակտիվիստների և անվերահսկելի տարրերի ինքնագործունեության պատճառով (ՀԱԲ-ի ընդվզում, Արմավիրում և Մեղրիում անվտանգության և ոստիկանության բաժանմունքների գրավում, ճնշումներ շրջանային խորհուրդների կոմունիստ ղեկավարների դեմ, հեռուստատեսության շենք թափանցելու փորձ, Երևանի քաղկոմի (ներկայիս Սահմանադրական դատարանի) շենքի բռնազավթում և այլն): Մեզ հաջողվեց շատ կարճ ժամկետում, գլխավորապես հորդորների, իսկ երբեմն օրենքի գործադրման միջոցով, կարգավորել վիճակը և ապահովել պետության լիակատար կառավարելիությունը: Դրա շնորհիվ էր, որ մենք խուսափեցինք Վրաստանին և Ադրբեջանին բաժին ընկած աղետալի զարգացումներից և արժանացանք միջազգային հանրության հավանությանն ու լիակատար աջակցությանը:


Իսկ Նիկոլն իր կոչով ապացուցեց, որ Լևոնի, քո ասած, կրակն իր վրա վերցնելու կարիքը բացարձակ չի զգում ))





> Հակառակորդիս հակառակորդն իմ հակառակորդնա:


Արա էս ինչ էի գրել՝ հակառակորդ ըլնեմ...

----------


## Chuk

> Գուցե համաձայնեյի, եթե չլիներ սույն պարբերությունը.
> 
> 
> 
> Իսկ Նիկոլն իր կոչով ապացուցեց, որ Լևոնի, քո ասած, կրակն իր վրա վերցնելու կարիքը բացարձակ չի զգում ))


Պատկերացրու որ օգնեց Նիկոլին, նախապատրաստեց էս խոսքը: Ընդ որում մենակ Լևոնը չի, իրան եսիմինչեր չեմ վերագրում: Լիքը ադեկվատ մարդիկ, էդ թվում քաղ գործիչներ, դեռ երեկվանից պատրաստում են: Նիկոլի ելույթը եթե լիներ առաջինը, արձագանքը շատ ավելի սուր կլիներ: Լևոնի հանգամանքն էլ շեշտել է, ցույց տալու համար, թե ոնց ա արտահայտվել Նիկոլի մասին, ինչ բարձր գնահատականներ ա տվել:

Իսկ էդ մեջբերածդ մասը... հմմ... կարծում եմ, որ հոգուս մեղք չեմ անի, եթե ասեմ, որ թե էդ հատվածը, թե տեքստում ևս մեկ հատված ուղիղ կոշտ ուղերձ էր Սասնա Ծռերին:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, իհարկե մարդիկ կարող է վաղը Նիկոլի դեմ դուրս գան: Բայց դրա համար պետք է պատճառներ լինեն: Էսօր էդ պատճառները չկան, բայց փաստացի դուրս են եկել: 
> Մնացածը, կարծում եմ, հետո ավելի հանդարտ կմտածես ու կհասկանաս:


Չգիտեի, որ Նիկոլի երկրորդ անունը Տարոն ա։
Արտ, կարևոր ա հասկանալ, որ սա փաստացի Նիկոլի դեմ չի, այլ նախկին իշխանությունների մնացուկների ու հպատակների, ընդ որում՚ բողոքի ակցիաներից յուրաքանչյուրն ունի հստակ պահանջ կոնկրետ մարդկանցից, որը, բացի երևի Սասնա Ծռերից, Նիկոլը չի։

----------


## Lion

> Փաստորեն ես մինչ ստեղ գրում էի, Նիկոլն էլ կոչ արեց դադարացնել էդ ակցիաներն ու գալ ռացիոնալ դաշտ։ Հարգանքներս Նիկոլին, մինչ այս պահը ճիշտ ա գործում։
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...78368079150250


Ես լիովին միանում եմ ԼՏՊ մտահոգություններին, որպես պատմությունից մի քիչ տեղյակ մարդ կարող եմ ինքս վկայել, որ հեղափոխական բնույթի իրադարձություններից հետո միշտ այդպես է լինում: Բայց Արտակ ջան, չշնորհավորելն ամեն դեպքում սիրուն չի, էլի...

----------


## Chuk

> Չգիտեի, որ Նիկոլի երկրորդ անունը Տարոն ա։
> Արտ, կարևոր ա հասկանալ, որ սա փաստացի Նիկոլի դեմ չի, այլ նախկին իշխանությունների մնացուկների ու հպատակների, ընդ որում՚ բողոքի ակցիաներից յուրաքանչյուրն ունի հստակ պահանջ կոնկրետ մարդկանցից, որը, բացի երևի Սասնա Ծռերից, Նիկոլը չի։


Բյուր, ախր մարդը հստակ գրել ա, որ էդ բողոքներից յուրաքանչյուրը, չնչին բացառությամբ (կարծում եմ, որ Ծռերին նկատի ունի) արդարացի են։

Բայց փաստացի վնասը կրում է ոչ թե Տարոնն, այլ Նիկոլը։ Ու սա էնքան պարզ ճշմարտություն ա, որ էլ ասելու չի։

Հա, շատ հավես ա, որ էն դպրոցում ցույց եղավ ու տնօրենը հրաժարական տվեց, իրա դեմ քր. գործ հարուցվեց։ Կայֆ ա Շիրակի համալսարանի ռեկտորի հարցը։ Տարոնի դեմ բողոքն էլ ա  կայֆ։ Բայց երբ դրանք դառնում են տարերային, երբ դրանք դառնում են քաոսային, երբ խնդիրներով զբաղվելու ժամանակ չի տրվում կառավարությանը, երբ սկամայից կառավարության խնդիրները ձախողվում են, երբ կարգուկանոնի պատասխանատուն կառավարությունն է, երբ նշյալ բոլոր խնդիրների վերջնական հասցեատերը կառավարությունն է, ու երբ բողոքների օջախները դառնում են բազմակի, Նիկոլի իշխանությունն ահռելի վնաս ա կրում, իսկ Տարոնն ու Վիգենը հանգիստ վայելում ու նախապատրաստվում են ռևանշին։ Էդքա՞ն բարդ ա հասկանալը։

----------

Freeman (17.05.2018), Lion (17.05.2018), Բարեկամ (18.05.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Ես լիովին միանում եմ ԼՏՊ մտահոգություններին, որպես պատմությունից մի քիչ տեղյակ մարդ կարող եմ ինքս վկայել, որ հեղափոխական բնույթի իրադարձություններից հետո միշտ այդպես է լինում: Բայց Արտակ ջան, չշնորհավորելն ամեն դեպքում սիրուն չի, էլի...


Ապեր ղալաթ ա արել, չի շնորհավորել։ 
Մնացած ամեն ինչով ահռելի աջակցել ա։
Կարա՞ս անցնես էդ դրվագի վրայով, թե մատի փաթաթան սարքելը տենց կայֆ ա։ Թե կայֆ ա, կարող եմ ֆեյսբուքի արձագանքներիս նման facepalm-ի գիֆերը ճպպացնեմ։ Թարգի, Մհեր ջան, հասկացանք, վը՜յ

----------

Lion (17.05.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Սա էլ մտածելու համար եմ դնում )))

http://asekose.am/hy_AM/news/1/26561...r-e-nsoum.html

----------


## Lion

Թարգեցի, ախպերս, մի ջղայնացի  :Smile:  Միտինգների պահով հետդ լրիվ համամիտ եմ...

----------

Chuk (18.05.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *Բյուր, արի սկզբից ֆիքսենք, որ էս մտահոգությունները Լևոնի հորինածը կամ հայտնագործածը չեն։* Քաղաքական պրոցեսների մեջ եղող ու դրանցից ինչ-որ պատկերացում ունեցողների մեծ մասն էս օրերին անհանգիստ են ու արտահայտվում են էդ թեմայով։
> 
> Լևոնն ընդամենը ամբողջացրել ու պետական գործչի դիրքից ներկայացրել ա էդ մտահոգությունը։
> 
> Էսօրվա ակցիաները աշխատում են բացառապես ի վնաս նորընտիր իշխանության, չեն վնասում կոնկրետ թիրախի ու վաղը շատանալու են՝ ՀՀԿի ջանքերով, փորձելով գործող իշխանությանը բերել ձախողման։


Աավել ևս, որ ոչ մի նոր բան չի ասում։ Ի՞նչ կարիք կա սենց ստռաշիլկեք նկարելու։ 



> Կարելի ա մեկ-մեկ դուրս գալ ռոմանտիզմից ու մտնել պրագմատիզմի դաշտ, կարելի ա մեկ-մեկ վերացարկվել Տեր-Պետրոսյանի անձի նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքից *ու գոնե փորձել հասկանալ ինչ ա ասում։* Թե չէ հակաճառել միշտ էլ կարելի ա։ Կարաս նույնիսկ գաս Երևան ու իրա տան ճամփեն փակես։ Բայց չմոռանաս, որ դրանով իրան չես վնասի, իսկ Նիկոլին կվնասես։


Չուկ, մենք իրան չենք հասկանում։ Իրան ոչ մեկը չի հասկանում (նու կարող ա բացի քեզանից)։ Իրան մենակ ինքն ա հասկանում։ Ինչքան ժամանակ ա խնդրում ենք, որ սուս մնա։ Դու էլ գիտես, որ Լևոնի խոսալու արդյունքում, վերջին տաս տարում, ոչ մի լավ բան չի եղել։ Մենակ քաքի համն ա դուրս եկել։ Ապեր, փոխանցի մեր թախանձագին խնդրանքը, թող զխտկվի էլի։  :LOL:

----------

Lion (18.05.2018), Ծլնգ (18.05.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես լիովին միանում եմ ԼՏՊ մտահոգություններին, որպես պատմությունից *մի քիչ* տեղյակ մարդ կարող եմ ինքս վկայել, որ հեղափոխական բնույթի իրադարձություններից հետո միշտ այդպես է լինում: Բայց Արտակ ջան, չշնորհավորելն ամեն դեպքում սիրուն չի, էլի...


Մենք ապրում ենք նոր Հայաստանում !!!!

----------

Lion (18.05.2018), Բարեկամ (18.05.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Աավել ևս, որ ոչ մի նոր բան չի ասում։ Ի՞նչ կարիք կա սենց ստռաշիլկեք նկարելու։ 
> 
> 
> Չուկ, մենք իրան չենք հասկանում։ Իրան ոչ մեկը չի հասկանում (նու կարող ա բացի քեզանից)։ Իրան մենակ ինքն ա հասկանում։ Ինչքան ժամանակ ա խնդրում ենք, որ սուս մնա։ Դու էլ գիտես, որ Լևոնի խոսալու արդյունքում, վերջին տաս տարում, ոչ մի լավ բան չի եղել։ Մենակ քաքի համն ա դուրս եկել։ Ապեր, փոխանցի մեր թախանձագին խնդրանքը, թող զխտկվի էլի։


Տրիբուն ձյա, աշխարհն ու Հայաստանը ակումբցիներով չեն ավարտվում: Իրան շատերն են հասկանում: Էսօր իրա խոսքը շատերի համար ազդեցիկ եղավ: Էսօր էդ խոսքը տարածում էին ոչ միայն կոնգրեսականները, այլև հակալևոնականներ, չեզոքներ: Էդ խոսքի արդյունքում շատերն էին շատ բան վերանայում: Իրա խոսքից հետո Նիկոլինը, հետո Շանթինը շատերին մտածելու տեղ տվեց: Նենց որ ներող, եղբայր, աշխարհը քեզնով չի ավարտվում, ու չէ, քո խնդրանքը չի ընդունվում:

----------


## Gayl

> Տրիբուն ձյա, աշխարհն ու Հայաստանը ակումբցիներով չեն ավարտվում: Իրան շատերն են հասկանում: Էսօր իրա խոսքը շատերի համար ազդեցիկ եղավ: Էսօր էդ խոսքը տարածում էին ոչ միայն կոնգրեսականները, այլև հակալևոնականներ, չեզոքներ: Էդ խոսքի արդյունքում շատերն էին շատ բան վերանայում: Իրա խոսքից հետո Նիկոլինը, հետո Շանթինը շատերին մտածելու տեղ տվեց: Նենց որ ներող, եղբայր, աշխարհը քեզնով չի ավարտվում, ու չէ, քո խնդրանքը չի ընդունվում:


Ուզում ես ասես ԼՏՊ ի հայտարարությունից հետո Նիկոլը բիթի ընկավ, որ էս ստեղծվածը իրավիճակը վտանգավոր է? Չուկ թարգի, հավատում ես քո ասածին?  Մարդը տեսավ, որ վրաններ են խփել ու գիշերը մնացել են, որ մանրից անկայուն վիճակա ստեղծվում դրա համար էլ հայտարարեց, որ դադարեցնեն, բայց հայտարրությունը ԼՏՊ_ի խոսքից հետո եղավ ինչը չի նշանակում, որ ԼՏՊ_ն ա բիթի քցել: 
Ես քաղաքականությունից հեռու մարդ եմ ու դաժե իմ համար էր պարզ, որ էս ամենը անթույլատրելիա ու ուր մնաց Նիկոլը չհասկամար ճճճ

----------

Lion (18.05.2018), Ծլնգ (18.05.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, աշխարհն ու Հայաստանը ակումբցիներով չեն ավարտվում: Իրան շատերն են հասկանում: Էսօր իրա խոսքը շատերի համար ազդեցիկ եղավ: Էսօր էդ խոսքը տարածում էին ոչ միայն կոնգրեսականները, այլև հակալևոնականներ, չեզոքներ: Էդ խոսքի արդյունքում շատերն էին շատ բան վերանայում: Իրա խոսքից հետո Նիկոլինը, հետո Շանթինը շատերին մտածելու տեղ տվեց: Նենց որ ներող, եղբայր, աշխարհը քեզնով չի ավարտվում, ու չէ, քո խնդրանքը չի ընդունվում:


Պրոբլեմ չունես, ախպերս ․․ բայց հետո լաց ու կոց չլինի, որ ՀԱԿ-ը էլի ԱԺ չմտնի։

----------

Lion (18.05.2018), Ծլնգ (18.05.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ուզում ես ասես ԼՏՊ ի հայտարարությունից հետո Նիկոլը բիթի ընկավ, որ էս ստեղծվածը իրավիճակը վտանգավոր է? Չուկ թարգի, հավատում ես քո ասածին?  Մարդը տեսավ, որ վրաններ են խփել ու գիշերը մնացել են, որ մանրից անկայուն վիճակա ստեղծվում դրա համար էլ հայտարարեց, որ դադարեցնեն, բայց հայտարրությունը ԼՏՊ_ի խոսքից հետո եղավ ինչը չի նշանակում, որ ԼՏՊ_ն ա բիթի քցել: 
> Ես քաղաքականությունից հեռու մարդ եմ ու դաժե իմ համար էր պարզ, որ էս ամենը անթույլատրելիա ու ուր մնաց Նիկոլը չհասկամար ճճճ


Չէ, չէ, Գայլ ջան... իհարկե հասկանում էր, պռոստը նեղվում էր մի ձև էլի... էն որ ասում են է. «խոսքը՝ մեծին, ջուրը՝ փոքրին», այ տենց, սպասում էր մի հատ տարիքով մեծը խոսա, որ նոր կարողանա իր ջրով հագեցած բերանը բացի...

----------


## Chuk

> Ուզում ես ասես ԼՏՊ ի հայտարարությունից հետո Նիկոլը բիթի ընկավ, որ էս ստեղծվածը իրավիճակը վտանգավոր է? Չուկ թարգի, հավատում ես քո ասածին?  Մարդը տեսավ, որ վրաններ են խփել ու գիշերը մնացել են, որ մանրից անկայուն վիճակա ստեղծվում դրա համար էլ հայտարարեց, որ դադարեցնեն, բայց հայտարրությունը ԼՏՊ_ի խոսքից հետո եղավ ինչը չի նշանակում, որ ԼՏՊ_ն ա բիթի քցել: 
> Ես քաղաքականությունից հեռու մարդ եմ ու դաժե իմ համար էր պարզ, որ էս ամենը անթույլատրելիա ու ուր մնաց Նիկոլը չհասկամար ճճճ


Լու՞րջ, Գայլ: Լրի՞վ լուրջ:
Լուրջ, իմ գրածը կարդացել ու կարծել ես, թե ասում եմ, որ Լևո՞նն ա բիթի գցել:
Ես կարծես թե հայերենից վատ չեմ ու նորմալ նախադասություններ եմ գրել: 
Իմ գրածում տենց բան չկա:
Ասում եմ՝ Լևոնի, դրանից հետո Նիկոլի, հետո Շանթի տեքստը, հենց էդ հաջորդականությամբ, խնդիր լուծեց:
Առաջին հարվածը Լևոնը վերցրեց իրա վրա, պատրաստեց թեման հրապարակման, Նիկոլն արդեն ավելի առխային ասեց, մեծ մասն արդեն պատրաստ էին, քննադատության հիմնական ալիքը մարած էր, էն վերջին քննադատող մնացած ռադիկալ հատվածը Շանթի ուղերձից հետո ստիպված ձենները կտրեց:

Ընդ որում որևէ կերպ չեմ ասում, որ տենց նախատեսած էր: Ասում եմ, որ շատ սիրուն կոմբինացիա ստացվեց:

----------


## Chuk

> Պրոբլեմ չունես, ախպերս ․․ բայց հետո լաց ու կոց չլինի, որ ՀԱԿ-ը էլի ԱԺ չմտնի։


Տրիբուն ձյա, ես շարունակում եմ ՀԱԿ-ին հորդորել, որ արտահերթին չմասնակցեն:
Եթե գնանք՝ ամենայն հավանականությամբ չենք անցնի ու դա բոլորովին կապ չունի Լևոնի էս գրածների հետ, շատ ավելի ծանրակշիռ օբյեկտիվ իրականություններ կան:

Ու մենք հաստատ ողբ չենք սարքի դրանից: 

Էս պահին քաղաքական դաշտում հաղթած ուժը Նիկոլենք են ու ամեն կերպ պետք ա իրանց հաղթանակը ամրագրել արտահերթով: Մնացածն էս պահին երկրորդական հարցեր են: Ինչքան էլ որ ես կուզեի որ էդ խորհրդարանում ՀԱԿ-ը լիներ:

----------

Life (18.05.2018), Գաղթական (18.05.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Առաջին հարվածը Լևոնը վերցրեց իրա վրա, պատրաստեց թեման հրապարակման, Նիկոլն արդեն ավելի առխային ասեց...


Իսկ կարողա Նիկոլն արդեն արխային ասեց, որովհետև իրան ժողովուրդը սիրում ու հավատում ա ու արխային ասեց, որովհետև Սեֆիլյանի եղբայրն ասաց, որ հանկարծ չփորձեք իրենց ու վարչապետի միջև սև կատու անցկացնել, թե ամեն դեպքում քաջ Լևոնը որոշեց գնալ անձնազոհության և առաջին հարվածն իր վրա վերձնել:
Ականջդ կանչի Սերժ, սենց դեպքերում գալի ասում էիր "իյա իրոք?":

----------

Գաղթական (18.05.2018), Ծլնգ (18.05.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Չէ, չէ, Գայլ ջան... իհարկե հասկանում էր, պռոստը նեղվում էր մի ձև էլի... էն որ ասում են է. «խոսքը՝ մեծին, ջուրը՝ փոքրին», այ տենց, սպասում էր մի հատ տարիքով մեծը խոսա, որ նոր կարողանա իր ջրով հագեցած բերանը բացի...


Ձեռը հարմար գործ չկա դրա համար էլ պարապությունից ճառ ա ասում: Իբր հոգատարություն ա ցուցաբերում: Էդքան խելացի էիր առաջնահերթ ժողովրդին ու Փաշինյանին շնորհավորեիր: 
Չուկը շնորհավորելու թեմայից նեղվում ա, բայց մեկը ինձ չի հետաքրքրում ոչ իր ա ճիշտը ու ոչ էլ էլ սխալը, որովհետև Չուկ ախպեր չշնորհավորել նշանակում է չնդունել: Նենց, որ ավելի լավ ա իրա այգին մշակի ու գոնե մեկ անգամ իր ա լռությամբ մեզ բոլորիս լավություն անի:

----------

Գաղթական (18.05.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, ես շարունակում եմ ՀԱԿ-ին հորդորել, որ արտահերթին չմասնակցեն:
> Եթե գնանք՝ ամենայն հավանականությամբ չենք անցնի ու դա բոլորովին կապ չունի Լևոնի էս գրածների հետ, շատ ավելի ծանրակշիռ օբյեկտիվ իրականություններ կան:
> 
> Ու մենք հաստատ ողբ չենք սարքի դրանից: 
> 
> Էս պահին քաղաքական դաշտում հաղթած ուժը Նիկոլենք են ու ամեն կերպ պետք ա իրանց հաղթանակը ամրագրել արտահերթով: Մնացածն էս պահին երկրորդական հարցեր են: Ինչքան էլ որ ես կուզեի որ էդ խորհրդարանում ՀԱԿ-ը լիներ:


Հավայի բաներ ես ասում - Նիկոլենք քաղաքական դաշտում հաղթած ուժ։ 

Հաղթել ա Ժողովուրդը։ Հաղթանակը ենդթադրում ա դեմոկրատական ինստիտուտների վերականգնում։ Էտ նաշանակում ա արդար ընտրություններ։ Էտ նաշանակում ա, որ ԱԺ-ում պիտի ՀՀ քաղաքական դաշտը, կամ դրանից ինչ մնացել ա, ներկայացված լինի։ Էտ նշանակում ա, որ քաղաքականություն հետ կապ չունեցող ուժերը, ասենք ՀՀԿ ու ԲՀԿ, կամ պիտի գնան գրողի ծոցը, կամ գոնե շատ նվազ ներկայացված լինեն ԱԺ-ում։ Ու էտ չի նշանակում, որ Նիկոլենք պիտի գնան ու խելագար մեծամասնություն վերցնեն ԱԺ-ում, ասենք մի 70% ու հետո սաղս քաքն ընգնենք իրանց ձեռը։

Ու էտ նշանակում ա, որ ՀԱԿ-ը պիտի մասնակցի ընտրություններին։ Բայց հաջողության հասնելու համար ՀԱԿ-ը ինքը պիտի ազատվի ծեր  մուտիլովշիկից։ ու մեզ էլ ազատի իրանից։

----------

Lion (19.05.2018), Գաղթական (18.05.2018), Ծլնգ (18.05.2018), Ներսես_AM (18.05.2018), Ռուֆուս (18.05.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ձեռը հարմար գործ չկա դրա համար էլ պարապությունից ճառ ա ասում: Իբր հոգատարություն ա ցուցաբերում: Էդքան խելացի էիր առաջնահերթ ժողովրդին ու Փաշինյանին շնորհավորեիր: 
> Չուկը շնորհավորելու թեմայից նեղվում ա, բայց մեկը ինձ չի հետաքրքրում ոչ իր ա ճիշտը ու ոչ էլ էլ սխալը, որովհետև Չուկ ախպեր չշնորհավորել նշանակում է չնդունել: Նենց, որ ավելի լավ ա իրա այգին մշակի ու գոնե մեկ անգամ իր ա լռությամբ մեզ բոլորիս լավություն անի:


Շնորհավորել, բան, տենց մանր-մունր գործերով ՀԱԿ-ում Զուրաբյաններ կան, բայց որ գործը հասնում ա մտքի գիգանտության, միմիայն մի Լենին կա ՀԱԿ-ում, են էլ անունը թարսի պես Լևոն են դրել։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (18.05.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Հավայի բաներ ես ասում - Նիկոլենք քաղաքական դաշտում հաղթած ուժ։ 
> 
> Հաղթել ա Ժողովուրդը։ Հաղթանակը ենդթադրում ա դեմոկրատական ինստիտուտների վերականգնում։ Էտ նաշանակում ա արդար ընտրություններ։ Էտ նաշանակում ա, որ ԱԺ-ում պիտի ՀՀ քաղաքական դաշտը, կամ դրանից ինչ մնացել ա, ներկայացված լինի։ Էտ նշանակում ա, որ քաղաքականություն հետ կապ չունեցող ուժերը, ասենք ՀՀԿ ու ԲՀԿ, կամ պիտի գնան գրողի ծոցը, կամ գոնե շատ նվազ ներկայացված լինեն ԱԺ-ում։ Ու էտ չի նշանակում, որ Նիկոլենք պիտի գնան ու խելագար մեծամասնություն վերցնեն ԱԺ-ում, ասենք մի 70% ու հետո սաղս քաքն ընգնենք իրանց ձեռը։
> 
> Ու էտ նշանակում ա, որ ՀԱԿ-ը պիտի մասնակցի ընտրություններին։ Բայց հաջողության հասնելու համար ՀԱԿ-ը ինքը պիտի ազատվի ծեր  մուտիլովշիկից։ ու մեզ էլ ազատի իրանից։


իիի․․․ վերջին մեմոն աչքիս չես կարդացել․․․ ախպեր հիմա ու-ու ռևանշի մթնոլորտով ա պարուրված քաղաքական դաշտը, ու-ու-վախենալու ա, այ Լևոնի օրոք, իրենք կարեցել են ամեն ինչ կասեցնել, ամեն ինչ դզել փչել, հայ-հայ ա Ղարաբաղի հարցն էլ էին լուծում, էն էլ էն թարս Ղարաբաղյան կլանը կոկորդներում կանգնեց․․․ Ու-ու, հանկարծ չվախենալ չլինի․․․ էս Նիկոլենք էլ հո Լևոն չեն, ամեն քայլում առանց ցուցում լրիվ կտապալեն պատմության մեջ իրենց մտած տեղը, ժողովուրդին էլ հուսախափ կանեն․․․ ու-ու․․․ այ Լևոնենք տենց բաների մեջով անցել են, ու գիտեն էդի ինչ վախենալու ա, բայց իրենք կարացել են․․․ իսկ Նիկո՞լը․․․ չէ ախպեր, իրեն ցուցումներ ա պետք, իր համար դաշտ նախապատրաստել ա պետք, իր հաղթանակի համար բոլորի հետ քաշվել ա պետք, թե չէ չի կարա, ինքը հոր Լևոնը չի․․․

----------

Տրիբուն (18.05.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Շնորհավորել, բան, տենց մանր-մունր գործերով ՀԱԿ-ում Զուրաբյաններ կան, բայց որ գործը հասնում ա մտքի գիգանտության, միմիայն մի Լենին կա ՀԱԿ-ում, են էլ անունը թարսի պես Լևոն են դրել։


Լենին թարգմանաբար նշանակում է Լևոն:ճճ

----------


## Chuk

Լավ բարեկամիս՝ Կարպիսի ֆեյսբուքյան ստատուսը լայքել էի՝ իբրև ստորագրությունս դնել գրածների տակ: Բառ առ բառ համաձայն եմ:
Ավելացնեմ, որ շատերի կողմից դեռևս չգնահատված, բայց մեր պատմության մեջ ամեն ինչով բացառիկ գործիչ եմ համարում, ում կյանքը ապագայում, պատմական հեռավորությունից, չափազանց կարժևորվի: 

Հաշվի առնելով իր նկատմամբ վերջին օրերին ակումբում հնչող բացասական գնահատականները, հարկ եմ համարում մի անգամ էլ ընդգծել, որ հպարտ եմ, որ իր ժամանակակիցն եմ, հպարտ եմ, որ կուսակիցն եմ, ու հպարտ եմ, որ թեկուզ ինքն էլ չգիտի էդ մասին, բայց ուսուցիչս է, հպարտ եմ, որ ձեռքն եմ սեղմել, հպարտ եմ, որ իր գրքերից մեկում իմ խոսքն էլ է զետեղվել:

Հատկապես վերջին օրերի իր պահվածքը չափազանց դրական է, կրկնօրինակման արժանի: Կուզեի, որ մեր քաղաքական գործիչները կարենան իրենից օրինակ վերցնել:



> *Կարպիս Փաշոյան. Պարզապես Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը անուղղելի պետականամետ է*
> 
> Քաղաքացի Կարպիս Փաշոյանը ֆեյսբուքում գրում է.
> 
> Առաջին նախագահի հոդվածներում անհանգստություն է նշմարվում: Նա մտահոգված է պետության հետագա ճակատագրով ու առանց կաշկանդվելու բարձրաձայնում է դրա մասին: Ես չափազանց բարձր եմ գնահատում Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի այս հստակ դիրքավորված կեցվածքը, ավելին՝ համոզված եմ, որ այս պարագայում անձերը նրա համար չնչին նշանակություն ունեն, նա չի էլ հիշում, որ վարչապետ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի հետ ժամանակին լրջագույն տարաձայնություններ է ունեցել: Ընդհակառակը կոնֆլիկտային փոխհարաբերությունները մի կողմ թողած՝ փորձում է աջակցել ու նեցուկ լինել նրան, որովհետև գոնե այս փուլում Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի դիրքերի ամրապնդումը ուղղակիորեն բխում է հանրապետության շահերից: Այլընտրանքը հետհեղափոխական քաոսն է՝ անսանձ ռևանշիզմի ու հակահեղափոխության իրական սպառնալիքով:
> 
> Ու իսկապես զավեշտալի տպավորություն են թողնում բոլոր այն մարդիկ, որոնք այս աջակցության մեջ ինչ-որ դավադրություններ են փնտրում: Նույնիսկ չեն էլ փնտրում, այլ՝ միանգամից գտնում: Դուք պապիին լավ չեք ճանաչում: Նա թքած ունի բոլորիս վրա, նրան միայն հետաքրքիր է Հայաստանի կայունությունն ու Ղարաբաղի անվտանգությունը՝ ակադեմիական հետաքրքրությունները չհաշված: Իսկապես նա թքած ունի և՛ իրեն պաշտողների, և՛ իրեն ատողների վրա, բոլորը հոգնեցրել են նրան: Պարզապես Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը անուղղելի պետականամետ է:
> 
> Վստահ եմ, նա չափազանց ուրախ է այս հեղափոխության հաղթանակով: Ասում են, թե նա այս ակտիվությամբ փորձում է գործունեության տիրույթ ապահովել Կոնգրեսի համար: Միգուցե կոնգրեսականները չհամաձայնվեն վիճահարույց թվացող այս պնդման հետ, բայց Կոնգրեսը նույնպես Պապիին չի հետաքրքրում: Եթե հետաքրքրեր, ապա նա հանուն Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության՝ խորհրդարանական ընտրություններում չէր զոհաբերի այդ կառույցի վարկանիշը:
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ http://www.ilur.am/news/view/68211.html

----------

Աթեիստ (19.05.2018)

----------


## Lion

Կհավատայի, եթե Լևոնի "պետականամետ" գործունեությանը ականատես չլինեի իր իշխանության տարիներին - չեմ հավատում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հավայի բաներ ես ասում - Նիկոլենք քաղաքական դաշտում հաղթած ուժ։ 
> 
> Հաղթել ա Ժողովուրդը։ Հաղթանակը ենդթադրում ա դեմոկրատական ինստիտուտների վերականգնում։ Էտ նաշանակում ա արդար ընտրություններ։ Էտ նաշանակում ա, որ ԱԺ-ում պիտի ՀՀ քաղաքական դաշտը, կամ դրանից ինչ մնացել ա, ներկայացված լինի։ Էտ նշանակում ա, որ քաղաքականություն հետ կապ չունեցող ուժերը, ասենք ՀՀԿ ու ԲՀԿ, կամ պիտի գնան գրողի ծոցը, կամ գոնե շատ նվազ ներկայացված լինեն ԱԺ-ում։ *Ու էտ չի նշանակում*, որ Նիկոլենք պիտի գնան ու խելագար մեծամասնություն վերցնեն ԱԺ-ում, ասենք մի 70% ու հետո սաղս քաքն ընգնենք իրանց ձեռը։
> 
> Ու էտ նշանակում ա, որ ՀԱԿ-ը պիտի մասնակցի ընտրություններին։ Բայց հաջողության հասնելու համար ՀԱԿ-ը ինքը պիտի ազատվի ծեր  մուտիլովշիկից։ ու մեզ էլ ազատի իրանից։


Նօ ապեր, շատ սխալ ես ասում.... Ժողովուրդը հլա չի հաղթել, ո՞վ ա ասում որ Նիկոլը ընտրվել ա... եթե ունես ոչ լեգիտիմ խորհրդարան որի մեծամասնությունը չի ներկայացնում հասարակության պրօպօրցիոնալ մասը, ապա իրա ընտրած վարչապետը նույն ձևի ա... Նիկոլը ժողովրդի կողմից ճնշում գործադրված խորհրդարանի կողմից ա ընտրված. ու ես պարտադիր եմ համարում որ արտահերթ ընտրություններ լինեն ու Նիկոլն իրա թիմով վերցնի թեկուզ 70%, էտ ա ուժերի դասավորությունը... թե չէ էս ի՞նչ ա, խի՞ պետք ա օղռաշ շարմազանովների, աշոտյանների ու կոստանկյանների երեսներին նայենք, որ ի՞նչ... ի՞նչ ա էտի տալու... ամեն օրենքի համար խտի ժողովուրդը ոտի կանգնի որ խորհրդարանում ձայների մեծամասնություն ստանա՞.... 91-ին եթե կարացան սովետական օրենքներին ընտրություններ անցկացնեն, էսօր ի՞նչ ա եղել որ չկարանան... 

ծեր մուտիլովշչիկին էլ մի կպի... էնի ձեզ օգուտից բացի վնաս չի տա...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> իիի․․․ վերջին մեմոն աչքիս չես կարդացել․․․ ախպեր հիմա ու-ու ռևանշի մթնոլորտով ա պարուրված քաղաքական դաշտը, ու-ու-վախենալու ա, այ Լևոնի օրոք, իրենք կարեցել են ամեն ինչ կասեցնել, ամեն ինչ դզել փչել, հայ-հայ ա Ղարաբաղի հարցն էլ էին լուծում, էն էլ էն թարս Ղարաբաղյան կլանը կոկորդներում կանգնեց․․․ Ու-ու, հանկարծ չվախենալ չլինի․․․ էս Նիկոլենք էլ հո Լևոն չեն, ամեն քայլում առանց ցուցում լրիվ կտապալեն պատմության մեջ իրենց մտած տեղը, ժողովուրդին էլ հուսախափ կանեն․․․ ու-ու․․․ այ Լևոնենք տենց բաների մեջով անցել են, ու գիտեն էդի ինչ վախենալու ա, բայց իրենք կարացել են․․․ իսկ Նիկո՞լը․․․ չէ ախպեր, իրեն ցուցումներ ա պետք, իր համար դաշտ նախապատրաստել ա պետք, իր հաղթանակի համար բոլորի հետ քաշվել ա պետք, թե չէ չի կարա, ինքը հոր Լևոնը չի․․․


Ծնգլ... գիտե՞ս ինչի համար եմ ամենաշատը ափսոսու՞մ... որ 

... 91-ին պայրուր հայրիկյանը կամ օղորմածիկ Սոս Սարգսայնը չեղավ հայաստանի նախագահ... շատ կուզենայի 

մեկ էլ

... 96-ին վազգեն մանուկյանը չեղավ երկրի նախագահ.... շատ եմ ափսոսում... ու շատ վատ ա որ հայաստանի նորագույն պատմությանը բամբասանքներից ես ծանոթանում... բայզդե էդ ոչ մեկիս մեղքը չի, չկա գրած որ կարդանք...

----------


## Ծլնգ

> ծեր մուտիլովշչիկին էլ մի կպի... էնի ձեզ օգուտից բացի վնաս չի տա...


Ստեղ Տրիբունը ոչ թե մեզ օգուտ ու վնասի մասին էր բարձրաձայել, այլ ՀԱԿ-ի, ու ինչպես փորձն է ցույց տալիս, Լևոնը ՀԱԿ-ին լավ էլ վնաս ա տալիս։




> Ծնգլ... գիտե՞ս ինչի համար եմ ամենաշատը ափսոսու՞մ... որ 
> 
> ... 91-ին պայրուր հայրիկյանը կամ օղորմածիկ Սոս Սարգսայնը չեղավ հայաստանի նախագահ... շատ կուզենայի 
> 
> մեկ էլ
> 
> ... 96-ին վազգեն մանուկյանը չեղավ երկրի նախագահ.... շատ եմ ափսոսում... ու շատ վատ ա որ հայաստանի նորագույն պատմությանը բամբասանքներից ես ծանոթանում... բայզդե էդ ոչ մեկիս մեղքը չի, չկա գրած որ կարդանք...


ծնգլդ անհան մնա, իսկ ես գիտե՞ս ինչի համար եմ ափսոսում.... որ

... այսքանից հետո դու դեռ կարծում ես, թե քաղաքականության մեջ անձիք են կարևոր... էն էլ Հայրիկյանն ու Սոս Սարգսյանը էլի...

... իսկապես քսղաքական հայացքներդ բամբասանքի վրա են ձևավորված... Հայրիկյանն էլ, Վազգեն Մանուկյանն էլ ակտիվ են եղել քաղաքականության մեջ երկար տարիներ, ի՞նչ են արել... նույնն էլ Լևոնը... պետականության հայր, էլ եսիմ ինչ... պետականությունը նենց պիտի լինի, որ քաղաքականության մեջ լյուբոյ անձ լյուբոյ ուրիշ անձով փոխարինելուց պետականությունը շարունակի նվաճումներ արձանագրել... էդքան տարիներ նախագահ էր, հա, ասենք մինչև 94-ի կեսերը ակտիվ պատերազմական վիճակում էինք, բա դրանից հետո մինչև 98-ը ի՞նչ էր անում, որ նենց էլ պետականության հիմունքներ չստեղծվեցին, որ Ռոբիկ լիներ, թե Սերժ լիներ, թե ուրիշ շուն ու շանորդի, այս վիճակի չկարողանային երկիրը հասցնել։ Էդ սաղ քո նշածները կուլտի երկրպագուներ էին, կուլտով ուզում էին առաջ գնալ, կուլտի վրա էլ իշխել ու կուլտը ամրացնել։ Տո մինչ հիմա էլ ՀԱԿ-ը անձի կուլտի վրա հիմնված կուսակցության տպավորություն ա թողնում։ Ռևանշիզմից ա խոսում, բա խի՞ ինքը 98-ից հետո չվերակազմավորվեց ու էդ թալանչի կողոպտողների հարցը չփորձեց լուծել, տո հոկտեմբերի 27-ից հետո ո՞ւր էր, խի՞ չեկավ ու չփորձեց էդ սաղ շայկին ոտնուգլուխ ռադ անել... հա, 96-ը մոռացած ջահելների գլուխները հարդուկող հոդվածներով ակտուլ մնում է, բայց հուսով եմ, որ նոր Հայաստանի քաղաքական դաշտում իր նմանները կշարունակեն մնալ պերեֆերիայի գործիչներ։

----------

Lion (24.05.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (24.05.2018), Տրիբուն (23.05.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> . 
> 
> ծեր մուտիլովշչիկին էլ մի կպի... էնի ձեզ օգուտից բացի վնաս չի տա...


Հա էլի ․․ իրա թեթև ձեռով տա ստարի Սերժիկին քաշեցինք, ու քիչ էր մնում էլի քաշեինք։  :LOL:

----------

Lion (24.05.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (24.05.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ....
> ծնգլդ անհան մնա, իսկ ես գիտե՞ս ինչի համար եմ ափսոսում.... որ
> 
> ... այսքանից հետո դու դեռ կարծում ես, թե քաղաքականության մեջ անձիք են կարևոր... էն էլ Հայրիկյանն ու Սոս Սարգսյանը էլի...


Բա իհարկե Անձինք կարևոր են, ապեր, կարևոր չե՞ն սաղ նույնն ե՞ն.... 




> ... իսկապես քսղաքական հայացքներդ բամբասանքի վրա են ձևավորված... Հայրիկյանն էլ, Վազգեն Մանուկյանն էլ ակտիվ են եղել քաղաքականության մեջ երկար տարիներ, ի՞նչ են արել... նույնն էլ Լևոնը... պետականության հայր, էլ եսիմ ինչ... *պետականությունը նենց պիտի լինի, որ քաղաքականության մեջ լյուբոյ անձ լյուբոյ ուրիշ անձով փոխարինելուց պետականությունը շարունակի նվաճումներ արձանագրել...* էդքան տարիներ նախագահ էր, հա, ասենք մինչև 94-ի կեսերը ակտիվ պատերազմական վիճակում էինք, բա դրանից հետո մինչև 98-ը ի՞նչ էր անում, որ նենց էլ պետականության հիմունքներ չստեղծվեցին, որ Ռոբիկ լիներ, թե Սերժ լիներ, թե ուրիշ շուն ու շանորդի, այս վիճակի չկարողանային երկիրը հասցնել։ Էդ սաղ քո նշածները կուլտի երկրպագուներ էին, կուլտով ուզում էին առաջ գնալ, կուլտի վրա էլ իշխել ու կուլտը ամրացնել։ Տո մինչ հիմա էլ ՀԱԿ-ը անձի կուլտի վրա հիմնված կուսակցության տպավորություն ա թողնում։ *Ռևանշիզմից ա խոսում, բա խի՞ ինքը 98-ից* հետո չվերակազմավորվեց ու էդ թալանչի կողոպտողների հարցը չփորձեց լուծել, *տո հոկտեմբերի 27-ից հետո ո՞ւր էր, խի՞ չեկավ ու չփորձեց էդ սաղ շայկին ոտնուգլուխ ռադ անել.*.. հա, 96-ը մոռացած ջահելների գլուխները հարդուկող հոդվածներով ակտուլ մնում է, բայց հուսով եմ, որ նոր Հայաստանի քաղաքական դաշտում իր նմանները կշարունակեն մնալ պերեֆերիայի գործիչներ։


Հյրիկյանի վրա մահափորձ արին ու արտասահմաններում բուժվում էր, վազգեն մանուկյանը մարտի 1-ից հետո "հանրային խորհրդի" նախագահ դարձավ ու մինչև հիմա էլ "ակտիվ" գործում ա, իմիջայլոց ասեմ շատ հանրօգուտ աշխատանք ա կատարում, սերժի աջ ձուն էր... նենց չի որ մեռել են, ուղղակի պտի փորփրես տենաս ինչ են անում... 

էդ ո՞րտեղ ես տեսել պետական նենց սիստեմ որտեղ "լյուբոյ մարդ" առավել ևս ռոբի ու սերժի պես մարդկանցով փոխարինեն ու "նվաճումներ արձանագրի"... էս տիեզերքում տենց բան չկա ապեր, ես չգիտեմ ում երազն ես ինձ պատմում, բայց մինչև էս մի 2 ժամ աառաջ աշշխարհի բոլոր պետական սիստեմները մարդիկ են աշխատացնում, ինչքան լավն ա մարդն ու իրա կազմած թիմը էնքան լավ ա աշխատում սիստեմը... իսկ եթե մարդը վատն ա ու թիմն էլ բանի պետոք չի, համակարգը քանդվում ա... սիստեմներն աշխատում են մարդկանցով որտև մարդն ա դրանք ստրեծում... Նիկոլը հիմա փորձում ա, ու համոզված եմ կկարողանա, աշխատացնել սիստեմը, չկա տենց սիստեմ որ դնես ավտոպիլոտի վրա ու աշխատի... էդ սաղ հեչ, հերիք չի անհասկանալի սիստեմի մասին ես մի հատ էլ ուզում ես մարդը 4 տարում էդ սիստեմը ստեղծի... էն սիստեմները որ մարդիկ էսօր աշխատացնում են 4 տարում չեն ստեղծվել, չգիտեմ գիտես սրա մասին թե չէ... 

  ապեր ես չգիտեմ դու անցուդարձին էսօրվա ինչքանով ես ծանոթ, բայց էդ մարդը ռևանշի մասին որպես բացասական երևույթի ա խոսում ո՞նց ես ուզում որ ինքն էլ նույն բանն անի... 98-ին ինքը սաղ իրա թիմով հրաժարական տվեց ու քաշվեց մի կողմ որ հաղթած կողմը աշխատի... պետության մեջ քաղաքական ուժերը պետք ա տենց աշխատեն. երբ որ սիստեմից ես խոսում այ էս հենց էդ սիստեմն ա որը կազմված ա քաղաքական էթիկայից, ավանդույթներից ու օրենքներից ա կազմված որոնք ստեղծված են որպես գործիք օգտագործելու համար... 

Հոկտեմբերի 27-ի մասին արածդ քոմենթի մասին չարժե նույնիսկ խոսել որովհետև էդ ժամանակ էդ քայլը ոչ թե սխալ ա այլ հանցագործ քայլ ա...

էս սաղ խոսակցությունը ոչ թե էնքան լևոնի մասին ա այլ ընդհանրապես էն սկզբմունքների մասին ա որի վրա պետություն ա կառուցվում ու էդ սկզբմունքները քո համար խորթ են... 

էսօեվա եղածի ամենասիրուն բանը ոչ էնքան սերժի չըլնելն ա որքան իրա հրաժարականի ձևը ու մեր, անկախ տեսանկյուններից, քաղաքացիական համերաշխությունը, այսինքն շարժվել օրենքի գերակայության սկզբմունքով... իհարկե շատ բան չի արված դեռ բայց շատ լավ սկիզբ ա... ոստիկանույունը համենայն դեպս զսպվեց, բանակը չխառնվեց, սերժը վսյո տակի չկարացավ (կամ չուզեց կամ ռիսկ չարեց չգիտեմ) գնա ամենավատ վարյանտին, ռոբը կաներ առանց երկար մտածելու... էս տրադիցիան եթե կարանանք ամրագրենք արմատավորենք, պետություն կլնի... վատ իշխանություն էլի կլնի, բայց շատ կարևոր ա թե ոնց ենք handle անելու էդ վատ իշխանությանը... անցած 28 տարուց սովորելու շատ բան կա ու պետոք չի էդ մարդկանց մի անգամից դիսմիս անել առանց հասկանալոււ....

88-ին մեր սերունդը ոտի ելավ մեր ծնողներն ասին գիժ ե՞ք, ի՞նչ եք անում, հասկանում ե՞ք ինչ եք անում.... պարզվեց լավ էլ հասկանում ենք, մեր ծնողները սխալ դուրս եկան... էսօր մեր երեխեքը ոտի ելան մենք ասինք, գիժ ե՞ք, ո՞նց եք անելու, հասկանում ե՞ք ինչ կլնի...պարզվեց լավ էլ հասկանում են ու մենք սխալ էինք… էսի լավ նշան ա...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հա էլի ․․ իրա թեթև ձեռով տա ստարի Սերժիկին քաշեցինք, ու քիչ էր մնում էլի քաշեինք։


իրա թեթև ձեռով չէ, Նիկոլի դանդաղկոտության պատճառով...

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Բա իհարկե Անձինք կարևոր են, ապեր, կարևոր չե՞ն սաղ նույնն ե՞ն....


Անձինք չեն կարևոր, այլ գաղափարները, կողմնորոշումները, հմտությունները, կատարած գործը․․․ իսկ եթե ասում ես, թե ափսոսում եմ, որ օրինակ Սոս Սարգսյանը չդարձավ նախագահ, ապա երկրպագում ես անձին, ոչ թե նրա ծավալած քաղաքական գործունեությունը, համոզմունքները, գաղափարները, քաղաքական հմտությունները և այլն․․․ հիմա էլ ԱԺ-ն լիքն ա քաղաքականության հետ ոչ մի կապ չունեցող անձանցով ու կան լիքը մարդ, որ շատ էլ գոհ են, որ օրինակ Ծառուկյանը դեպուտատ ա, էլ հանրային վստահություն ունի, ու Նաիրա Զուրաբյանն էլ դրա հիման վրա արտահերթ ընտրություններում բացարձակ մեծամասնության ա հավակնում․․․




> Հյրիկյանի վրա մահափորձ արին ու արտասահմաններում բուժվում էր, վազգեն մանուկյանը մարտի 1-ից հետո "հանրային խորհրդի" նախագահ դարձավ ու մինչև հիմա էլ "ակտիվ" գործում ա, իմիջայլոց ասեմ շատ հանրօգուտ աշխատանք ա կատարում, սերժի աջ ձուն էր... նենց չի որ մեռել են, ուղղակի պտի փորփրես տենաս ինչ են անում...


տեսնո՞ւմ ես․․․ քաղաքականության հետ ոչ մի կապ չունեցող անձինք․․․




> էդ ո՞րտեղ ես տեսել պետական նենց սիստեմ որտեղ "լյուբոյ մարդ" առավել ևս ռոբի ու սերժի պես մարդկանցով փոխարինեն ու "նվաճումներ արձանագրի"... էս տիեզերքում տենց բան չկա ապեր, ես չգիտեմ ում երազն ես ինձ պատմում, բայց մինչև էս մի 2 ժամ աառաջ աշշխարհի բոլոր պետական սիստեմները մարդիկ են աշխատացնում, ինչքան լավն ա մարդն ու իրա կազմած թիմը էնքան լավ ա աշխատում սիստեմը... իսկ եթե մարդը վատն ա ու թիմն էլ բանի պետոք չի, համակարգը քանդվում ա... սիստեմներն աշխատում են մարդկանցով որտև մարդն ա դրանք ստրեծում... Նիկոլը հիմա փորձում ա, ու համոզված եմ կկարողանա, աշխատացնել սիստեմը, չկա տենց սիստեմ որ դնես ավտոպիլոտի վրա ու աշխատի... էդ սաղ հեչ, հերիք չի անհասկանալի սիստեմի մասին ես մի հատ էլ ուզում ես մարդը 4 տարում էդ սիստեմը ստեղծի... էն սիստեմները որ մարդիկ էսօր աշխատացնում են 4 տարում չեն ստեղծվել, չգիտեմ գիտես սրա մասին թե չէ...


Պետականությունը խառնում ես երկրի հետ․․․ մարդուց կախված, կարող ա երկիրը ժամանակավոր լավ կամ վատ վիճակում հայտնվի, տնտեսական ճգնաժամի միջով անցնի կամ պատերազմական պայմաններում հայտվնի, և այլն, բայց պետական ինստիտւոտները ու համակարգը կարող են, և պիտի այդ ամենից կախված չլինեն, ու հնարավորություն տան արագ վերականգման գործընթացների։ Սիստեմն էլ անհասկանալի չի, ու չասի ստեղծել աուտոպիլոտ սիստեմ, որ մարդ բան պետք չլինի։ Կարելի է կառուցել այնպիսի համակարգ, որն ունի ներքուստ հավասարակշռման լծակներ, ու դրանցից թերևս ամենակարևորը իշխանության բաժանումն է (separation of powers)․ ուժեղ օրեսնդրական մարմին, անկախ գործադիր մարմին, անկախ ու գործող դատական համակարգ ու այդ բոլորի հետ մեկտեղ ուժեղ ու անկախ տեղական կառավարման մարմիններ, վրայից էլ ուժեղ վերահսկողության ինստիտուտներ, տեղական բյուջեների անկախ հոսքեր, ուժային մարմինների առանձին ստորաբաժանումներ և այլն։ Ու ես նշեցի միմիայն պետականության հիմքեր դնելու մասին, ոչ թե հիմնովին կայունացնելու։ Այո, կայունացումը կարող է և տասնամյակներ տևել, բայց հիմքեր որոշները կարողացել են ավելի բարդ պետական համակարգ պահանջող երկրում դեռ 230 տարի առաջ 116 օրում դնել, չգիտեմ, գիտես սրա մասին, թե չէ․․․ ու դրանից հետո եղել են պատերազմներ, Ռոբիկի նման միապետության ձգտողներ ու Սերժիկի ղայդա գռփողներ ու տնտեսության կառավարումից բացարձակ գլուխ չհանողներ ու որպես հետևանք՝ տնտեսական դեպրեսիաներ, էլ չասած ստրկատիրության ջատագովներ ու քաղաքացիական պատերազմ, բայց պետական համակարգի այդ հավասարակշռող լծակների գործողությունը միշտ էլ կարճ ժամանակներում կարգավորել է երկրի վիճակը՝ ամեն անգամ ամրապնդելով պետականության հիմունքները։ Այսպիսի համակարգում լավ իշանության ժամանակ պետականությունը շահում է բոլոր ժանանիվների լավ յուղված լինելու շնորհիվ, իսկ վատ իշանության դեպքում շահում է ևս մեկ անգամ վերահաստատվելու ու ամրապնդվելու հաշվին։ Ու ոչ, իհարկե չեմ ասում թե մեզ ուրիշ ինչ-որ երկրի համակարգի պատճենն է պետք, այլ միայն այն, որ այդպիսի համակարգեր էլ են հնարավոր և կան, ու հիմունքները դրվել են ավելի կարճ ժամանակում քան 4 տարում։ Իսկ Լևոնին այսպիսի բան չկարողացավ անել, ու իրեն ոչ էլ ձեռք էր տալիս, քանի որ իր իշանությունն էլ էր հիմնված կենտրոնացման վրա, որն էլ չարաշահում էր․․․ համակարգ չկար, կային անձինք, որոնք պատասխանատու էին այս կամ այն չկայացած ինստուտիտի համար, որոնց փոխարինումն էլ հնարավորություն էր տալիս իշխանության էլ ավելի կենտրոնացման։




> ապեր ես չգիտեմ դու անցուդարձին էսօրվա ինչքանով ես ծանոթ, բայց էդ մարդը ռևանշի մասին որպես բացասական երևույթի ա խոսում ո՞նց ես ուզում որ ինքն էլ նույն բանն անի... 98-ին ինքը սաղ իրա թիմով հրաժարական տվեց ու քաշվեց մի կողմ որ հաղթած կողմը աշխատի... պետության մեջ քաղաքական ուժերը պետք ա տենց աշխատեն. երբ որ սիստեմից ես խոսում այ էս հենց էդ սիստեմն ա որը կազմված ա քաղաքական էթիկայից, ավանդույթներից ու օրենքներից ա կազմված որոնք ստեղծված են որպես գործիք օգտագործելու համար...


Քո ասածները ոչ թե սիստեմ են, այլ հեքիաթներ․․․ քաղաքական էթիկա, պետք է հեռանալ, բան․․․ ասա բախտներս բերել ա, որ պապին սեպուկու չի արել, էլի։ Այդտեղ հաղթած կողմ չկար, այլ կար ուժային ապարատ, որն իրեն սկզբից սատարաում էր, բայց որին շրջանցելով ինքը փորձեց Արցախի կարգավորման հարցը լուծել, ինչի հետևանքով կորցրեց այդ ուժային ապարատի հովհանավորությունը, ու ստիպված եղավ հեռանալ։

Իսկ ռևանշը բացասական երևույթ չի, այլ ցանկացած քաղաքական միջավայրում միանգամայն սպասված երևույթ է։ ԱՄՆ-ի քաղաքականությունից երևի մի քիչ պատկերացում ունես․ երբ մի ընտրության հետևանքով երկու հիմնական կուսակցություններից մեկը մյուսից խլում է խորհրդարանի որևէ պալատում մեծամասնությունը, մյուս կուսակցությունը ժամ առաջ սկսում է ռևանշին ուղղված քայլեր, էլ չասած՝ նախագահական աթոռի համար պայքարում։ Ու սա նորմալ է, սա սպասված է, ասեմ ավելին, եթե Լևոնը այդքան մեծ քաղաքական գործիչ է, ով այդքան համոզմունք ունի իր կողմնորոշման ազգանվերության մեջ, ապա ինքը պիտի պարտավորություն ունենա ռևանշի, որ իր համոզմունքները շարունակվեն ի կատար ածվել։ Այսպես ա գործում քաղաքականությունը ամբողջ աշխարհում։




> Հոկտեմբերի 27-ի մասին արածդ քոմենթի մասին չարժե նույնիսկ խոսել որովհետև էդ ժամանակ էդ քայլը ոչ թե սխալ ա այլ հանցագործ քայլ ա...


Հոկտեմբերի 27-ից հետո կար իշխանության վակուում, ինչի հետևանքով ակնհայտ էր, որ ղարաբաղյան կլանը էլ ավելի էր կենտրոնացնելու իշխանությունը իր ձեռքերում։ Ու որպես նախկինում իշխանության գլխին թիմ ունեցող առաջնորդ, Լևոնը կարար և պիտի վերադառնար այն ժամանակ․․․ ոչ թե նրա համար, որ պատեհ վախտով իշխանությունը իր ձեռքը հավաքեր, այլ որ թույլ չտար հակապետական էլէմենտներին իշխանությունը լրիվ իրենց մենաշնորհը դարձնել։




> էս սաղ խոսակցությունը ոչ թե էնքան լևոնի մասին ա այլ ընդհանրապես էն սկզբմունքների մասին ա որի վրա պետություն ա կառուցվում ու էդ սկզբմունքները քո համար խորթ են...


Քո ասած «սկզբունքները» լոլոներ են․․․ ու նաև այդպիսի միամիտ մոտեցումների պատճառով է, որ նոր-նոր ենք պետականության հույս սկսում ունենալ։ Էթիկա, ավանդույթ, ազգային արժեքներ բան․․․ Նժդեհի նկար, Բարգավաճ Հայաստան, Բարեկարգ Երևան․․․ Պետականությունը կառուցվում է ինստիտուտների վրա, ոչ թե ինչ-որ էթիկաների, ավանդույթների ու սկզբունքների վրա։ Միմյանց հավասարակշռող ինստիտուտների բացակայության պարագայում միշտ էլ գտնվելու են ուժեր, ովքեր փորձելու են իրենց ուրույն էթիկաներով, իրենց ուրույն ավանդույթներով ու իրենց ուրույն արժեքներով առևանգել իշխանությունը ու երկիրը դարձնել միապետություն՝ համոզված լինելով որ սաղիս լավություն են անում։ Իսկ այդ հավասարակշռող ինստիտուտները ապահովում են բազմակարծություն, իրար հետ սեղանի շուրջ նստելու պարտավորության երաշխիք, հաշվետվության պահանջներ, բոլոր տեսակի չարաշահումների խոչընդոտում ու արտաչոց իրավիճակներից վերականգման գործընթացներ։




> էսօեվա եղածի ամենասիրուն բանը ոչ էնքան սերժի չըլնելն ա որքան իրա հրաժարականի ձևը ու մեր, անկախ տեսանկյուններից, քաղաքացիական համերաշխությունը, այսինքն շարժվել օրենքի գերակայության սկզբմունքով... իհարկե շատ բան չի արված դեռ բայց շատ լավ սկիզբ ա... ոստիկանույունը համենայն դեպս զսպվեց, բանակը չխառնվեց, սերժը վսյո տակի չկարացավ (կամ չուզեց կամ ռիսկ չարեց չգիտեմ) գնա ամենավատ վարյանտին, ռոբը կաներ առանց երկար մտածելու... էս տրադիցիան եթե կարանանք ամրագրենք արմատավորենք, պետություն կլնի... վատ իշխանություն էլի կլնի, բայց շատ կարևոր ա թե ոնց ենք handle անելու էդ վատ իշխանությանը... անցած 28 տարուց սովորելու շատ բան կա ու պետոք չի էդ մարդկանց մի անգամից դիսմիս անել առանց հասկանալոււ....
> 
> 88-ին մեր սերունդը ոտի ելավ մեր ծնողներն ասին գիժ ե՞ք, ի՞նչ եք անում, հասկանում ե՞ք ինչ եք անում.... պարզվեց լավ էլ հասկանում ենք, մեր ծնողները սխալ դուրս եկան... էսօր մեր երեխեքը ոտի ելան մենք ասինք, գիժ ե՞ք, ո՞նց եք անելու, հասկանում ե՞ք ինչ կլնի...պարզվեց լավ էլ հասկանում են ու մենք սխալ էինք… էսի լավ նշան ա...


Էլի լոլոներ․․․ մեկը ինձ համար տրադիցիաները երկրորդական են․ կլինի լավ գործող պետականություն, կստեղծվեն նաև տրադիցիաներ։ Սկիզբը հա, լավն ա, ոչ թե նրա համար որ Սերժը համերաշխ գնաց ու դրանով ինչ-որ աներևելի տրադիցիա ստեղծեց, այլ որովհետև լավ պետականությանը նպաստող գործընթացներ են տեղի ունենում։ Ու հա, Նիկոլն է դրանց հետևը կանգնած, ու հալալ ա իրեն, բայց էլի, իր անձը կարևոր չի, կարևոր են իր համոզմունքներն ու կատարած գործը։ Ու եթե վաղը ինքը այդ գործից շեղում անի, իրեն էլ է պետք մերժել, ինչի համար ակտիվ ու լեգետիմ ընդդիմություն է պետք երկրում, ոչ թե Ծառուկյաններ ու Լևոններ։ Տո ավելի լավ է հանրապետական գաղափարական կորիզը պահպանողականության քարոզով ներկա լինի՝ գոնե ինչ-որ ձևի հակակշիռ կլինի, քան ԲՀԿ-ն կամ սնանկ գաղափարներով ու անփառունակ կարիերայով նախկին իշխանավորները։

----------

Վիշապ (24.05.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ես էլ էի վախտին քյալլա տալիս, որ համակարգն ու օրենքները ավելի կարևոր են, քան անձերը, ոմանք ասում էին՝ «օրենքը կարող է վատը լինել, բայց աշխատել, և լավը լինել, բայց չաշխատել, դե կախված անձերից»… Բուլշիթ:
Հիմա տխմարագույն օրենքներն ու սահմանադրությունն են պատճառը, որ քաղբանտարկյալներին արագ ազատելու ինչ-որ օրինական քարտեզ չեն կարում գտնեն, չնայած որ հեղափոխություն ա իբր եղել: Նույնիսկ ոչ մեկ չի խոսում, թե էդ մարդկանց բացի ազատելուց պետությունը պիտի բարոյական վնասի փոխհատուցում էլ տա: Որովհետև ուզուրպատորները օրենքներն ու սահմանադրությունը գրել են իրենց համար:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ճիշտն ասած ժամանակ չկա էս սաղին մեկ մեկ պատասխանելու, բայց մի բան ասեմ..., եթե անձը կարևոր չի ուրեմն ընտրություններն անիմաստ են... հեն ա սիստեմը կա, մեկին դրեք թող ըլնի...

----------


## Արէա

Սասնա Ծռերին ազատելու համար նախ պիտի հայտարարես որ Սերժ Սարգսյանն ու ՀՀԿ-ն ուզուրպացրել էին Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը, քայլեր ձեռնարկես նրանց պատասխանատվության ենթարկելու ուղղությամբ, ապա զինված խմբին հայտարարես որպես իշխանությունը յուրացրածների դեմ պայքարող ապստամբների ու նոր դրանից հետո արդարացնես, ազատ արձակես, ու գուցե փոխհատուցես նաև։
Առանց դրա պպծ գունդը գրաված, ոստիկանների սպանած, պատանդ վերցրած մարդկանց ո՞նց ես ազատում։ Ի՞նչ հիմքով։

Էն ա որ ոգևորվել ենք, մեծ-մեծ խոսում ենք թե հեղափոխություն ենք արել։ Հեղափոխություն լիներ, հիմա Սերժն ու ՀՀԿ-ն կամ ցմահ նստած էին լինելու, կամ միջազգային հետախուզման մեջ։

Պիտի հասկանանք թե իրականում ինչ ա տեղի ունեցել, ու համապատասխան սպասելիքներ ու պահանջներ ունենանք։

----------

Mephistopheles (24.05.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ճիշտն ասած ժամանակ չկա էս սաղին մեկ մեկ պատասխանելու, բայց մի բան ասեմ..., եթե անձը կարևոր չի ուրեմն ընտրություններն անիմաստ են... հեն ա սիստեմը կա, մեկին դրեք թող ըլնի...


աչքիս կարդալու ժամանակ էլ չունես, դրա համար կրճատ ասեմ․․․

Քաղաքականության մեջ ոչ թե անձնական արժանիքներն են կարևոր (Գիքորի քավորը լավ տղայա, շատ հյուրասեր, ընտանիք սիրող, հավեսով ուտող-խմող մարդ ա, իրեն եմ ընտրելու) այլ մասնագիտական հմտությունները (հասկանում է պետականությունը ինչ է, հասկանում է տարբեր ինստիտուտների ֆունկցիաները և դրանց անկախության երաշխիքները, հասկանում է տարրական մակրոտնտեսական քաղաքականության հիմունքները, ունի գաղափարներով առաջնորդվելու մասնագիտական հետագիծ, բայց նաև կարողանում է ընդհանուր հայտարարի գալու համար գնալ չափավոր փոխզիջումների և այլն)։

Համակարգը պիտի լինի նենց, որ ամենավատ իշխանավորի  (պատգամավորի, դատավորի, տեղական իշխանության և այլն)  դեպքում էլ երկրի վիճակը անդառնալի չվատթարանա և ապահովի այդ իշանավորից արագ ձեռփազատվելու ու երկիրը բնականոն վիճակի վերադարձնելու լծակներ։ Լավ իշխանավորի դեպքում համակարգը պիտի շարունակի ամրապնդվել, երկրի վիճակն էլ լավանա։ Այսինքն լավ ու վատ պաշտոնյաներից կարող է երկրի ու բնակչության ընթացիկ վիճակը հարաբերականորեն լավանա կամ վատանա, բայց համակարգը նենց պիտի լինի, որ երկու դեպքում էլ մնա հաստատուն ու լավի դեպքում՝ լավանա հետզետե բարելավման քայլերով իսկ վատի դեպքում՝ ամրապնդվի իր համապատասխան հավասարակշռող լծակների հաջող գործածման փորձի փաստով։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սասնա Ծռերին ազատելու համար նախ պիտի հայտարարես որ Սերժ Սարգսյանն ու ՀՀԿ-ն ուզուրպացրել էին Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը, քայլեր ձեռնարկես նրանց պատասխանատվության ենթարկելու ուղղությամբ, ապա զինված խմբին հայտարարես որպես իշխանությունը յուրացրածների դեմ պայքարող ապստամբների ու նոր դրանից հետո արդարացնես, ազատ արձակես, ու գուցե փոխհատուցես նաև։
> Առանց դրա պպծ գունդը գրաված, ոստիկանների սպանած, պատանդ վերցրած մարդկանց ո՞նց ես ազատում։ Ի՞նչ հիմքով։
> 
> Էն ա որ ոգևորվել ենք, մեծ-մեծ խոսում ենք թե հեղափոխություն ենք արել։ Հեղափոխություն լիներ, հիմա Սերժն ու ՀՀԿ-ն կամ ցմահ նստած էին լինելու, կամ միջազգային հետախուզման մեջ։
> 
> Պիտի հասկանանք թե իրականում ինչ ա տեղի ունեցել, ու համապատասխան սպասելիքներ ու պահանջներ ունենանք։


իշխանափոխություն ա եղել Արեա ջան... հեղափոխություն չի...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Պետականությունը խառնում ես երկրի հետ․


երևի ուզեցել ես ասել իշխանություն, բայց բառը մոռացել ես...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Անձինք չեն կարևոր, այլ գաղափարները, կողմնորոշումները, հմտությունները, կատարած գործը․․․ իսկ եթե ասում ես, թե ափսոսում եմ, որ օրինակ Սոս Սարգսյանը չդարձավ նախագահ, ապա երկրպագում ես անձին, ոչ թե նրա ծավալած քաղաքական գործունեությունը, համոզմունքները, գաղափարները, քաղաքական հմտությունները և այլն․․․ հիմա էլ ԱԺ-ն լիքն ա քաղաքականության հետ ոչ մի կապ չունեցող անձանցով ու կան լիքը մարդ, որ շատ էլ գոհ են, որ օրինակ Ծառուկյանը դեպուտատ ա, էլ հանրային վստահություն ունի, ու Նաիրա Զուրաբյանն էլ դրա հիման վրա արտահերթ ընտրություններում բացարձակ մեծամասնության ա հավակնում․․․
> 
> 
> տեսնո՞ւմ ես․․․ քաղաքականության հետ ոչ մի կապ չունեցող անձինք․․․
> 
> 
> 
> Պետականությունը խառնում ես երկրի հետ․․․ մարդուց կախված, կարող ա երկիրը ժամանակավոր լավ կամ վատ վիճակում հայտնվի, տնտեսական ճգնաժամի միջով անցնի կամ պատերազմական պայմաններում հայտվնի, և այլն, բայց պետական ինստիտւոտները ու համակարգը կարող են, և պիտի այդ ամենից կախված չլինեն, ու հնարավորություն տան արագ վերականգման գործընթացների։ Սիստեմն էլ անհասկանալի չի, ու չասի ստեղծել աուտոպիլոտ սիստեմ, որ մարդ բան պետք չլինի։ Կարելի է կառուցել այնպիսի համակարգ, որն ունի ներքուստ հավասարակշռման լծակներ, ու դրանցից թերևս ամենակարևորը իշխանության բաժանումն է (separation of powers)․ ուժեղ օրեսնդրական մարմին, անկախ գործադիր մարմին, անկախ ու գործող դատական համակարգ ու այդ բոլորի հետ մեկտեղ ուժեղ ու անկախ տեղական կառավարման մարմիններ, վրայից էլ ուժեղ վերահսկողության ինստիտուտներ, տեղական բյուջեների անկախ հոսքեր, ուժային մարմինների առանձին ստորաբաժանումներ և այլն։ Ու ես նշեցի միմիայն պետականության հիմքեր դնելու մասին, ոչ թե հիմնովին կայունացնելու։ Այո, կայունացումը կարող է և տասնամյակներ տևել, բայց հիմքեր որոշները կարողացել են ավելի բարդ պետական համակարգ պահանջող երկրում դեռ 230 տարի առաջ 116 օրում դնել, չգիտեմ, գիտես սրա մասին, թե չէ․․․ ու դրանից հետո եղել են պատերազմներ, Ռոբիկի նման միապետության ձգտողներ ու Սերժիկի ղայդա գռփողներ ու տնտեսության կառավարումից բացարձակ գլուխ չհանողներ ու որպես հետևանք՝ տնտեսական դեպրեսիաներ, էլ չասած ստրկատիրության ջատագովներ ու քաղաքացիական պատերազմ, բայց պետական համակարգի այդ հավասարակշռող լծակների գործողությունը միշտ էլ կարճ ժամանակներում կարգավորել է երկրի վիճակը՝ ամեն անգամ ամրապնդելով պետականության հիմունքները։ Այսպիսի համակարգում լավ իշանության ժամանակ պետականությունը շահում է բոլոր ժանանիվների լավ յուղված լինելու շնորհիվ, իսկ վատ իշանության դեպքում շահում է ևս մեկ անգամ վերահաստատվելու ու ամրապնդվելու հաշվին։ Ու ոչ, իհարկե չեմ ասում թե մեզ ուրիշ ինչ-որ երկրի համակարգի պատճենն է պետք, այլ միայն այն, որ այդպիսի համակարգեր էլ են հնարավոր և կան, ու հիմունքները դրվել են ավելի կարճ ժամանակում քան 4 տարում։ Իսկ Լևոնին այսպիսի բան չկարողացավ անել, ու իրեն ոչ էլ ձեռք էր տալիս, քանի որ իր իշանությունն էլ էր հիմնված կենտրոնացման վրա, որն էլ չարաշահում էր․․․ համակարգ չկար, կային անձինք, որոնք պատասխանատու էին այս կամ այն չկայացած ինստուտիտի համար, որոնց փոխարինումն էլ հնարավորություն էր տալիս իշխանության էլ ավելի կենտրոնացման։
> 
> ...


Լսի այ սիստեմ սարքող, մի հատ էս կարդա...

https://constitutioncenter.org/blog/...can-tradition/

էս էլ կարդա..., եթե կուզես...

In 1758, a young candidate in Virginia for the House of Burgesses footed a huge liquor bill to woo voters on Election Day. That candidate later became the first president of the United States, George Washington.

մեկ էլ նայի էդգար պոյի մահվան վարկածների  մեկը...

երկրորդ վարկածը...
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/histo...poe-180952936/

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հոկտեմբերի 27-ից հետո կար իշխանության վակուում, ինչի հետևանքով ակնհայտ էր, որ ղարաբաղյան կլանը էլ ավելի էր կենտրոնացնելու իշխանությունը իր ձեռքերում։ Ու որպես նախկինում իշխանության գլխին թիմ ունեցող առաջնորդ, Լևոնը կարար և պիտի վերադառնար այն ժամանակ․․․ ոչ թե նրա համար, որ պատեհ վախտով իշխանությունը իր ձեռքը հավաքեր, այլ որ թույլ չտար հակապետական էլէմենտներին իշխանությունը լրիվ իրենց մենաշնորհը դարձնել։


Ես ամոզված եմ, որ էդ ժամանակ դու շատ շատերը 10000% պտի ասեիք, որ լևոնն ա արել, որ հետ գա... էսի միանժանակ ա....

----------


## Mephistopheles

Մի հատ էլ հարց..., եթե անձը կարևոր չի, խի՞ են ընդհարապես ընտրութուններ անում... կանդիդատներ են գալիս նույն կուսակցություններից, մի անգամ մեկին են ընտրում մյուս անգամ մյուսին... կանդիդատների ինչի՞ են հանդիպում ընտրողներին... իմաստը ո՞րն ա, կարան մի հատ բրոժյուր տան ասեն հես ա մեր գաղափարները ես էլ դրա կրողն եմ... 

քանի գնում ընտրությունների պրակտիկան ավելի ա կարևորվում .... ինչի՞..., եթե սիստեմը պտի նենց լինի, որ ում էլ դնես աշխատի մի քիչ լավ մի քիչ վատ, ուրեմն ընտրությունները կամաց կամաց պտի իմաստը կորցնի, բայց ավելի ա կարևորվում...

----------

Աթեիստ (25.05.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

Մեֆ ջան, ուշադիր կարդալն ու _մի քիչ_ մտածելը լավ բան ա, մեկ-մեկ փորձի․․․ ես հավատում եմ քո ուժերին։

Ռեպլիկներիդ չեմ պատրաստվում պատասխանել, մի քիչ որ մտածես, ինքդ էլ կհասկանաս, որ դրանք բացարձակ չեն հակասում իմ ասածներին։ Բայց ուղիղ տված հարցերիդ սիրով կպատասխանեմ, ինչքան էլ դրանք «բա էդ խի՞» ձևով շարադրված չլինեն, քանի որ դեռ հավատում եմ քո ուժերին։  :Smile: 




> Մի հատ էլ հարց..., եթե անձը կարևոր չի, խի՞ են ընդհարապես ընտրութուններ անում... կանդիդատներ են գալիս նույն կուսակցություններից, մի անգամ մեկին են ընտրում մյուս անգամ մյուսին... կանդիդատների ինչի՞ են հանդիպում ընտրողներին... իմաստը ո՞րն ա, կարան մի հատ բրոժյուր տան ասեն հես ա մեր գաղափարները ես էլ դրա կրողն եմ... 
> 
> քանի գնում ընտրությունների պրակտիկան ավելի ա կարևորվում .... ինչի՞..., եթե սիստեմը պտի նենց լինի, որ ում էլ դնես աշխատի մի քիչ լավ մի քիչ վատ, ուրեմն ընտրությունները կամաց կամաց պտի իմաստը կորցնի, բայց ավելի ա կարևորվում...


մի՞ հատ  :LOL:  նախ նկատենք, որ «մի քիչ լավ մի քիչ վատ»-ի մեջ «մի քիչ»-ները քո ավելացումներ են․․․ ԱՄՆ-ի վերաբերյալ իմ բերած օրինակներում ես ասել էի, որ եղել են ստրկատիրության ջատագովներ ու կաշառակերներ, իրենց թագվորի տեղ դրածներ ու բացարձակ տգետներ, որոնց օրոք երկիրը ամբողջ աշխարհով մեկ պատերազմների էր բռնվում կամ երկարատև տնտեսական ճգնաժամի մեջ էր ընկնում, բայց դրանցից ոչ մեկը համակարգը չկազմաքանդեց, այլ հակառակը՝ համակարգի լծակներ հնարավորություններ ընձեռնեցին վատ իրողություններից ձեռփազատվել ու վերադարձի ուղուն կանգնել․․․

Ընտրություններն էլ նաև կարևոր են, որովհետև գաղափարներն են կարևոր։ Համակարգը չի որոշում, թե օրինակ երկրի իմմիգրացիոն քաղաքականությունը ինչպիսին է, կամ համասեռամոլերը այսօր իրավունք ունեն ամուսնանալու թե չէ, կամ կանայք այսօր իրավունք ունեն աբորտ անել թե չէ (այս հարցերից որոշների լուծումը համակարգի միջոցով էլ կարելի է ստանալ, բայց դա երկար ճանապարհ կարող է լինել, ինչպես օրինակ ԱՄՆ-ում ստրկատիրության հարցի ու դրա ժառանգած ռասիզմի բացահայտ համակարգային դրսևորումների լուծումները դարեր տևեցին-տևում են), կամ ազատ շուկայի պայմաններում տարբեր ոլորտների կարգավորման մեջ պետությունը ինչքանով պիտի մասնակցի և այլն։ Ու սրա ազդեցությունները ընտրողի այսօրվա վիճակի վրա կարող են ահռելի լինել, բայց նորից, դրանից համակարգը չի կազմաքանդվում, երկիրն էլ չի դառնում նախագահի դուքյանը, ու եթե դառնա էլ, համակարգը հնարավորություն կտա դա շուտափույթ շտկել։

Մեկ այլ ոչ-անկարևոր պատճառ էլ կա, թե ինչու ընտրությունները ավելի ու ավելի կարևոր են դառնում։ Նույնիսկ այս դարում նույնիսկ ամենադեմոկրատական երկրներում ընտրական մանիպուլյացիաների ակտիվ ձևերից մեկը ընտրողների զսպելն է (voter suppression)։ Ու դրա արագ լուծումը ընտրությունների կարևորության բարձրացումն է, որ մարդիկ իրենք իրենց ընտրական իրավունքների պարտատերը դառնան։ Նաև ընտրական ակտիվությունը կարող է լինել թեկնածուի ընտրարշավի մաս։ Ասենք օրինակ ԱՄՆ-ում իմմիգրանտական ու սոցիալապես ընկճված բնակչության ընտրություններին մասնակցությունը շատ ավելի ցածր է, քան սպիտակամորթ միջին խավինը, իսկ օրինակ Օբամային պետք էին այդ   իմմիգրանտների ու աֆրոամերիկացիների ձայները, ինչին հասավ get-out-the-vote հանճարեղ կամպանիայով։ Ու սրան հակառակ, Թրամփը կարողացավ իր պոպուլիզմով ակտիվացնել մի հավատարիմ զանգված, հակառակորդներին էլ ինչպես ասես որ չանպատվեց՝ ընտրարշավը դարձնելով կրկես, որ իրեն գաղափարապես հակառակվողները սրտխառնոց զգան այդ ամբողջ ընտրություններից ու ընդհանրապես չգնան ընտրելու։

----------

Mr. Annoying (26.05.2018), Վիշապ (25.05.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Մի հատ էլ հարց..., եթե անձը կարևոր չի, խի՞ են ընդհարապես ընտրութուններ անում... կանդիդատներ են գալիս նույն կուսակցություններից, մի անգամ մեկին են ընտրում մյուս անգամ մյուսին... կանդիդատների ինչի՞ են հանդիպում ընտրողներին... իմաստը ո՞րն ա, կարան մի հատ բրոժյուր տան ասեն հես ա մեր գաղափարները ես էլ դրա կրողն եմ... 
> 
> քանի գնում ընտրությունների պրակտիկան ավելի ա կարևորվում .... ինչի՞..., եթե սիստեմը պտի նենց լինի, որ ում էլ դնես աշխատի մի քիչ լավ մի քիչ վատ, ուրեմն ընտրությունները կամաց կամաց պտի իմաստը կորցնի, բայց ավելի ա կարևորվում...


Մեֆ, էֆեկտիվ համակարգի ու օրենքների պայմաններում անձերի դերակատարությունը երկրի կուրսի "թեթև" կորեկցիաների ու մանիպուլյացիաների մեջ է, այսինքն անձերի փոփոխությունից երկրում հեղափոխություն չի լինում, ոնց ասենք Նահանգներում իշխանափոխությունից հետո քաղաքացիների գերակշիռ մասը դեռ զգալի էֆեկտ իրենց կյանքում չեն զգում (մի պահ անմարդկայնորեն անտեսենք էմիգրանտներին):
Իսկ Հայաստանում մի քանի շաբաթ առաջվա վարչապետը գրողի ծոցն էր տանում երկիրը, ներկայիս վարչապետը ըստ ժողովդրի ընկալումների տանում է դեպի պայծառ ու երջանիկ ապագա: Սա խայտառակ սխալ վիճակ է, որը եթե Նիկոլենք արագորեն չշտկեն օրենքների ու սահմանադրության գլոբալ փոփոխություններով, ապա էսօրվա էնտուզիազմը կարճ ժամանակահատվածում կմարի ու էսօրվա $2000 աշխատավարձ ստացող նախարարները մի տարի հետո էլի բրաբուսներով ու թինկապահներով են ֆռֆռալու, ինչքան էլ Նիկոլը բարոյապես ամուր ու հաստատակամ մարդ լինի: Ու ինձ թվում է, ահագին լուրջ պրոբլեմ ա հանրապետականների լռվել մնալը ԱԺ-ում ու դեռևս հանրապետականների մտածելակերպի լիքը մարդկանց առկայությունը համակարգում: Այ էսօր կախված ենք անձերից, ինչն էլ հենց հիմնական պրոբլեմն է, որ կա:

Էս մասին 2011 թվից քյալլա ենք տվել:

----------

Ծլնգ (25.05.2018), Տրիբուն (25.05.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, էֆեկտիվ համակարգի ու օրենքների պայմաններում անձերի դերակատարությունը երկրի կուրսի "թեթև" կորեկցիաների ու մանիպուլյացիաների մեջ է, այսինքն անձերի փոփոխությունից երկրում հեղափոխություն չի լինում, ոնց ասենք Նահանգներում իշխանափոխությունից հետո քաղաքացիների գերակշիռ մասը դեռ զգալի էֆեկտ իրենց կյանքում չեն զգում (մի պահ անմարդկայնորեն անտեսենք էմիգրանտներին):
> Իսկ Հայաստանում մի քանի շաբաթ առաջվա վարչապետը գրողի ծոցն էր տանում երկիրը, ներկայիս վարչապետը ըստ ժողովդրի ընկալումների տանում է դեպի պայծառ ու երջանիկ ապագա: Սա խայտառակ սխալ վիճակ է, որը եթե Նիկոլենք արագորեն չշտկեն օրենքների ու սահմանադրության գլոբալ փոփոխություններով, ապա էսօրվա էնտուզիազմը կարճ ժամանակահատվածում կմարի ու էսօրվա $2000 աշխատավարձ ստացող նախարարները մի տարի հետո էլի բրաբուսներով ու թինկապահներով են ֆռֆռալու, ինչքան էլ Նիկոլը բարոյապես ամուր ու հաստատակամ մարդ լինի: Ու ինձ թվում է, ահագին լուրջ պրոբլեմ ա հանրապետականների լռվել մնալը ԱԺ-ում ու դեռևս հանրապետականների մտածելակերպի լիքը մարդկանց առկայությունը համակարգում: Այ էսօր կախված ենք անձերից, ինչն էլ հենց հիմնական պրոբլեմն է, որ կա:
> 
> Էս մասին 2011 թվից քյալլա ենք տվել:


Վիշապ, ոչ կարաս գերագնահատես անհատի դերը, ոչ էլ կարաս թերագնահատես... դու որ ասում ես "թեթև կոռեկցիա" էդ էդքան էլ տենց չի... դու ուզես թե չուզես հասարակությունը հաշվի ա առնում անհատին, լիդերին կամ ինչ անուն կուզես տուր... հասարակության վրա դա մեծ ազդեցություն ունի, ամերիկայում էլ ամեն տեղ էլ... անհատն էնքանով ա կարևոր ինչքանով որ էդ անհատը ընդունվում ա կամ ասեմ  ընկալվում ա հասարակության կողմից... ընտրությունների ժամանակ հասարակություն էդքան էլ գաղափարներին ու ծրագրերին չի նայում, կարդում են, իհարկե, բայց հիմնականում նայում են էն դեմքին որը էդ պահին ներկայացնում ա էդ ուժը... կարաս ասես սխալ են անում, դեբիլ են եսիմինչ, բայց էդ փաստ ա... հասարակությունը միշտ էլ անձ ա ընտրում ոչ թե գաղափարներ, 4 տարվա մեջ գաղափարը նենց չի փոխվում որ հասարակությունը որոշի որ հիմա էլ էն գաղափարն ենք ընտրում... իհարկե գաղափարները կարևոր են, բայց հասարակությունը գաղափառի կրող չի ու ամեն չորս տարին մեկ իրա գաղափարները չի փոխում ...




> էֆեկտիվ համակարգի ու օրենքների պայմաններում անձերի դերակատարությունը երկրի կուրսի "թեթև" կորեկցիաների ու մանիպուլյացիաների մեջ է, այսինքն անձերի փոփոխությունից երկրում հեղափոխություն չի լինում, ոնց ասենք Նահանգներում իշխանափոխությունից հետո քաղաքացիների գերակշիռ մասը դեռ զգալի էֆեկտ իրենց կյանքում չեն զգում (մի պահ անմարդկայնորեն անտեսենք էմիգրանտներին):


անձի, անհատի կարևորությունը հեղափոխություն լինել-չլինելով չի որոշվում Վիշ... համակարգն ու օրենքներն էնքանով են էֆֆեկտիվ ինչքանով որ աշխատացվում են, այսին քն դու կարաս շատ լավ օրենքներ ունենաս բայց էդ օրենքները չկիրառես... շատ կան տենց երկրներ, ամերիկան էլ ա ժամանակին էդ երկիրն եղել.... 

...դեմոկրատական երկրներում պարբերաբար 4-6 տարին մեկ ընտրություններ են լինում, ինչի՞... ընտրություններ անել նշանակում ա էֆֆեկտիվ սիստեմն *աշխատացնողին* փոխել... շատ պարզ ա, ասում են thank you for your service ու բերում են ուրիշին... իսկ ինչի՞ են ուզում փոխել, եթե տարբերությունը տենց մեծ չի, է թող մնա, ընդորում ընտրությունները մենակ նախագահի չի, այլ ամբողջ սիստեմինը ու մարդիկ պարբերաբար գնում ու ինչ որ անհատների րն լսում որ դրանց մեջից մարդ ընտրեն... 

անում են որովհետև երբ որ "էֆֆեկտիվ" համակարգը շարունակաբար աշխատացվում ա մի ուժի ու մի դեմքերի կողմից, էդ համակարգը դադարում ա էֆֆեկտիվ լինելուց, մեղմ ասած կոռումպացվում ա, ուզուրպացվում ա... ինչքամ էլ լավ համակարգ ունենաս եթե նորմալ չի աշխատացվում, դադարում ա լինել նորմալ կամ էֆեկտիվ... էս էլ հենց էն պատչառն ա որ շատ երկրներում իշխանության փոփոխությունը, բերում ա հեղափոխության, այսինքն էնքան երկար են մնում իշխանության որ սիստեմը կոռումպացվում ա, դառնում ա հարստանալու միջոց ու միակ ձևը ազատվելու ու համակարգը մաքրելու, մնում ա հեղափոխությունը... ընդորում էդ իշխանույունը համակարգը սկսում ա հարամարացնել իրան... Ամերիկայում էլ կա դա (ես անձամբ ականատես եմ եղել սիստեմիկ կոռուպցիայի, եթե ուզեք կարամ պատմեմ), հենց մեկը Միտչ ՄքՔոնելը, ամենահարուրստ սենատորն ա ամենաաղքատ  նահանգից... 

Հայաստանում էլ նույնը... էսօր Նիկոլը համակարգ չի փոխում, այլ փորձում ա համակարգն աշխատացնի, օրենքները կիրառի... քանի որ ՀՀԿ-ն երկար ժամանակ իշխամություն էր ու իրան թվում էր հավերժ ա, աշխատում էր հավերժացնել իրա իշխանույունը, փորձել ա համակարգը խեղի որ ծառայի իրան... էդ բաները կշտկվեն... ու երբ որ սկսես համակարգդ աշխատացնել էտ ժամանակ փոփոխոությոններ էլ կմտցնես ու պրոցեսը շարունակական գնալու ա, չի կանգնելու... 

իմ խորին համոզմամբ, պատրանք ա որ կա մի հատ սիստեմ որտեղ անձերի դերն էական չի... համակարգերը մարդու կողմից ա ստեղծվում, մարդու համար ա ստեղծվում ու մարդկանցով ա աշխատացվում, անհատներով ու անհատները մեծ դեր ունեն...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, ուշադիր կարդալն ու _մի քիչ_ մտածելը լավ բան ա, մեկ-մեկ փորձի․․․ ես հավատում եմ քո ուժերին։
> 
> Ռեպլիկներիդ չեմ պատրաստվում պատասխանել, մի քիչ որ մտածես, ինքդ էլ կհասկանաս, որ դրանք բացարձակ չեն հակասում իմ ասածներին։ Բայց ուղիղ տված հարցերիդ սիրով կպատասխանեմ, ինչքան էլ դրանք «բա էդ խի՞» ձևով շարադրված չլինեն, քանի որ դեռ հավատում եմ քո ուժերին։ 
> 
> 
> 
> մի՞ հատ  նախ նկատենք, որ «մի քիչ լավ մի քիչ վատ»-ի մեջ «մի քիչ»-ները քո ավելացումներ են․․․ ԱՄՆ-ի վերաբերյալ իմ բերած օրինակներում ես ասել էի, որ եղել են ստրկատիրության ջատագովներ ու կաշառակերներ, իրենց թագվորի տեղ դրածներ ու բացարձակ տգետներ, որոնց օրոք երկիրը ամբողջ աշխարհով մեկ պատերազմների էր բռնվում կամ երկարատև տնտեսական ճգնաժամի մեջ էր ընկնում, բայց դրանցից ոչ մեկը համակարգը չկազմաքանդեց, այլ հակառակը՝ համակարգի լծակներ հնարավորություններ ընձեռնեցին վատ իրողություններից ձեռփազատվել ու վերադարձի ուղուն կանգնել․․․
> 
> *Ընտրություններն էլ նաև կարևոր են, որովհետև գաղափարներն են կարևոր։* Համակարգը չի որոշում, թե օրինակ երկրի իմմիգրացիոն քաղաքականությունը ինչպիսին է, կամ համասեռամոլերը այսօր իրավունք ունեն ամուսնանալու թե չէ, կամ կանայք այսօր իրավունք ունեն աբորտ անել թե չէ (այս հարցերից որոշների լուծումը համակարգի միջոցով էլ կարելի է ստանալ, բայց դա երկար ճանապարհ կարող է լինել, ինչպես օրինակ ԱՄՆ-ում ստրկատիրության հարցի ու դրա ժառանգած ռասիզմի բացահայտ համակարգային դրսևորումների լուծումները դարեր տևեցին-տևում են), կամ ազատ շուկայի պայմաններում տարբեր ոլորտների կարգավորման մեջ պետությունը ինչքանով պիտի մասնակցի և այլն։ Ու սրա ազդեցությունները ընտրողի այսօրվա վիճակի վրա կարող են ահռելի լինել, բայց նորից, դրանից համակարգը չի կազմաքանդվում, երկիրն էլ չի դառնում նախագահի դուքյանը, ու եթե դառնա էլ, *համակարգը հնարավորություն կտա դա շուտափույթ շտկել։*
> ...


զսպել չէ, ճնշել.... 

Թրամփն ընտրվեց "համակարգի" պատճառով... ցանակացած այլ երկրում ինքը կհամարվեր պարտված... էդ համակարգի անունը էլետորալ քոլեջ ա... էդ կոչված էր թռամփի նմաններին հետ պահելու բայց եղավ ճիշտ հակառակը... սենց բան եղա 2 անգամ 21րդ դարում, որը նշանակում ա լուրջ պրոբլեմ կա սիստեմի մեջ որը մարդիկ չեն ուզում փոխեն... բնակչության տեղաշարժերից էդ սիստեմներն այլևս չեն աշխատում...ու մենակ էս չի... կալիֆորնիան ունի 40 միլիոն բնակչույուն ու սենատում ներկայացված ա 2 կոնգրեսմենով, մոնտանան ունի 1.5 միլիոն, հյուսիսային ու հարավային դակոտաներն իրար հետ միլիոնի չեն ձգում, բայց իրար հետ ունեն 4 կոնգրեսմեն...+ ջերիմանդերինգ...  էս"համակարգի" պատճառով հիմա փոքրամասնության իշխանություն ա... թրամփի իհայտ գալուց հետո ռասիզմի դրսևորումները դառել են ավելի բացահայտ... բնապահպանական շատ ծրագրեր չեղյալ են համարվել, մեղմ ասած կարաս զիբիլը ու ինդուստրիալ ուեյստը թափես գետերը... Իրանի հետ համաձայնույունից դուրս եկանք... 

ցուցակը երկար ա, բայց ասածս էն ա որ սա հենց անհատի արած ա որի հետևանքները մի երկու տարի հետո կզգաս + հարկերի "կրճատումը"... սա արվում ա համակարգի սահմաններում...

Բուշի պրեզիդենտության վերջում երկրի ֆինանսական ստրուկտուրան տառացիորեն փլուզվեց ու մի հատ էլ հիմա ա սպասվում, նոյնիսկ ավելի վատ եթե թրամփն անարգել շարունակեց... 

սիստեմդ էսի չի ուղղելու...

----------


## Ծլնգ

Մեֆ ջան, նենց տպավորություն ա, որ տարբեր լեզուներով ենք խոսում... Նախ Վիշապին գրածդ գրառման մասով մի հարց քեզ տամ։ Քո կարծիքով ԱՄՆ-ում 230 տարվա մեջ չգտնվե՞ց Սերժիկի նման մի շուստրի, որ սիստեմը իր տակով փորձեր անել ու վերարտադրվեր։ Թե՞ ԱՄՆ-ում միանգամուց ավանդույթներ ստեղծվեցին, ընտրակաշառք չկար (թե խմիչքից բացի, էլի) էլ եսիմ ինչ, ժողովուրդն էլ մենակ պարկեշտներին էր ընտրում, թեկանծուներն էլ բոլորը արդար ու ազգանվեր էին, կամ էլ Սերժիկի հետ համեմատած բացարձակ անբաշար...




> զսպել չէ, ճնշել....


Կարևոր չի, բայց իմ կարծիքով շատ ավելի տեղին է զսպելը, քան ճնշելը, որովհետև ճնշելը կարող ա ևնթադրել սպառնալիքների միջոցով այս կամ այն ընտրությունը ստիպելը։




> Թրամփն ընտրվեց "համակարգի" պատճառով... ցանակացած այլ երկրում ինքը կհամարվեր պարտված... էդ համակարգի անունը էլետորալ քոլեջ ա... էդ կոչված էր թռամփի նմաններին հետ պահելու բայց եղավ ճիշտ հակառակը... սենց բան եղա 2 անգամ 21րդ դարում, որը նշանակում ա լուրջ պրոբլեմ կա սիստեմի մեջ որը մարդիկ չեն ուզում փոխեն... բնակչության տեղաշարժերից էդ սիստեմներն այլևս չեն աշխատում...ու մենակ էս չի... կալիֆորնիան ունի 40 միլիոն բնակչույուն ու սենատում ներկայացված ա 2 կոնգրեսմենով, մոնտանան ունի 1.5 միլիոն, հյուսիսային ու հարավային դակոտաներն իրար հետ միլիոնի չեն ձգում, բայց իրար հետ ունեն 4 կոնգրեսմեն...+ ջերիմանդերինգ...  էս"համակարգի" պատճառով հիմա փոքրամասնության իշխանություն ա...


Այստեղ կարող ենք երկար-բարակ խոսել ու քննարկել թե ինչու ա էլեկտորալ քոլեջ ու ինչու չի, ու դա լավ ա, թե վատ ա ու ինչու ա ԱՄՆ-ն խորհրդարանը երկպալատ, ու ինչու երկու պալատները ընտրական միջոցներն ու համակարգերը տարբեր և այլն և այլն, բայց քո մոտեցումները սրանց շատ մակերևութային են, ու ամեն դեպքում դրանք մեր քննարկման բուն թեմայի հետ կապ չունեն։ Թրամփը հաղթեց այն ընտրական համակարգով, որով իր դեմ խնդիր էր դրված հաղթելու ու եթե ուրիշ ընտրական համակարգ լիներ, կարող ա դրանով էլ հաղթեր, կարող ա ու չէ, բայց դրա մասին պնդումները արդեն հիպոթեթիկ զառանցանքներ են։ Իսկ թե ուրիշ տեղ ով ու ինչ կհաղթեր... ՄԹ-ում բրեքզիդը հաղթեց, չէ՞, Հնդկաստանում Մոդին չի՞ վարչապետը, Ֆիլիպիններում Դուտերտեն չի՞ նախագահը, Հոֆերը հայ-հայ ա Ավստրիայում նախագահ չէ՞ր դառնալու, Օրբանը Հունգարիայի վաչապետը չի՞, Էրդողանի ու Պուտինի համար իրենց համապատասխան երկրներում ժողովրդների մեծամասնությունները չե՞ն երթվում...





> թրամփի իհայտ գալուց հետո ռասիզմի դրսևորումները դառել են ավելի բացահայտ... բնապահպանական շատ ծրագրեր չեղյալ են համարվել, մեղմ ասած կարաս զիբիլը ու ինդուստրիալ ուեյստը թափես գետերը... Իրանի հետ համաձայնույունից դուրս եկանք... 
> 
> ցուցակը երկար ա, բայց ասածս էն ա որ սա հենց անհատի արած ա որի հետևանքները մի երկու տարի հետո կզգաս + հարկերի "կրճատումը"... սա արվում ա համակարգի սահմաններում...
> 
> Բուշի պրեզիդենտության վերջում երկրի ֆինանսական ստրուկտուրան տառացիորեն փլուզվեց ու մի հատ էլ հիմա ա սպասվում, նոյնիսկ ավելի վատ եթե թրամփն անարգել շարունակեց... 
> 
> սիստեմդ էսի չի ուղղելու...


Այն որ ռասիզմը, սեքսիզմը և այլ ի հայտ են սկսել գալ, դա ոչ թե նրանից ա որ Թրամփը վատն ա, իսկ երկիրը լավը, այլ նրանից ա, որ հասարակության մեջ կան այդ հիվանդությունները, իսկ Թրամփի ընտրարշավն ու նախագահությունը նպաստել են այդ հարցերի ի հայտ գալուն, ինչը կարող է նաև բերել դրանց ավելի շուտ լուծման քան շարունակական կոծկման։ Նայի, օրինակ #metoo-ն՝ առանց Թրամփի միգուցե և դեռ երկար ժամանակ չլիներ այսպիսի շարժում։ Իհարկե չեմ ասում թե Թրամփը լավն ա, բայց այն որ ռասիզմ ու սեքսիզմ կա Թրամփի արածը չի, ավելին, իր աննախադեպ պոպուլիզմը այդ խնդիրները բացահայտում ու քննարկման առարկա է դարձնում։

Ու չէ, սիստեմը Թրամփի արդեն արածները չի ուղղելու, բայց սիստեմը ուղղելու ա Թրամփի իշխանության մեջ գտնվելը, ու տեղը եկածը այդ բոլորը կամ դրանց մի մասը հետ ա շրջվելու։ Նաև սիստեմն ա, որ Թրամփին ահագին զսպում ա, սիստեմն ա որ իր այցելուների վրա սահմանափակումներ դնելը չեղարկեց, սիստեմն ա, որ իր աննասուն պատը դեռ կանգնած չի, սիստեմն ա, որ օբամաքեյրը նենց էլ չեն կարողանում հետ շրջել ու նման լիքը բաներ։ Ու սիստեմն ա, որ լիքը հանրապետական խորհրդարանականների քաք ու ցեռը կպել ա. այս տարվա ընտրություններին շատ մեծ հավանականությամբ ներկայացուցիչների պալատը անցնելու ա դեմոկրատներին, ու շատ հնարավոր ա՝ սենատն էլ։ Թրամփը իր հանրապետական կուսակցության մաման նենց ա լացացնում, որ ի վերջո շատ հնարավոր ա իր արածները մոտ ապագայում երկրի ավելի լավ փոփոխությունների բերեն քան վատ։ Դե իսկ ինչքանով Թրամփը կշարունակի իր թրամփությունը դեմոկրատական ստորին պալատի կորստով դեռ կտեսնենք... շատ հնարավոր է, որ իր բոլոր քաղաքականությունները փորձի Օբամայի նման էքզեքյութիվ էքշըններով առաջ բրթել, ինչը կնշանակի, որ իրենից հետո եկողը նույն հաջողությամբ իր արածները կչեղարկի ինչ Թրամփը արեց Օբամայի վերջին տարիների արածների հետ։ Այսիսնքն սիստեմը թրամփությունը հնարավորի չափերում աութորեգուլեյթ ա անում ու շարունակելու ա անել...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, նենց տպավորություն ա, որ տարբեր լեզուներով ենք խոսում... Նախ Վիշապին գրածդ գրառման մասով մի հարց քեզ տամ։ Քո կարծիքով ԱՄՆ-ում 230 տարվա մեջ չգտնվե՞ց *Սերժիկի նման մի շուստրի, որ սիստեմը իր տակով փորձեր անել ու վերարտադրվեր*։ Թե՞ ԱՄՆ-ում միանգամուց ավանդույթներ ստեղծվեցին, ընտրակաշառք չկար (թե խմիչքից բացի, էլի) էլ եսիմ ինչ, ժողովուրդն էլ մենակ պարկեշտներին էր ընտրում, թեկանծուներն էլ բոլորը արդար ու ազգանվեր էին, կամ էլ Սերժիկի հետ համեմատած բացարձակ անբաշար...


գտնվեց ո՞նց չէ... "համակարգի հիմքերը" դնելուց 100 հետո քաղաքացիական պատերազմ եղավ ստրկության ու մնացած ինչ ինչ հարցերի շուրջ /չեմ խորանա/որից հետո էլի մի 100 հտարի ջիմ քրոու էր... էդ է՞ր համակարգը, թե՞ դրանք սերժիկից ավելի լավն էին... եթե համակարգը տենց լավ էր մտածած էս բաները պտի չլիներ... Ջիմ քրոուն հենց սիստեմը իրանց հարմարացնելու վառ օրինակ ա... ստրկությունից անմիջապես հետո... մարդուն ծառից կախում էին նկարում էին ու որպես կառտըչկա ծախում էին, բա խի՞ սիստեմը չէր աշխատում 150 տարի հետո....

քեզ ինչի՞ ա թվում որ ամերիկայի անցած ճանապարհը հասկանալի ու ընդունելի ա, որ "համակարգը ստեցծելուց 200 տարի հետո մարդիկ հլա հավասարության համար են պայքարում, բայց հայաստանն ընդհամենը 28 տարի ա սովետից դուրս, բայց բողոքում ես որ սիստեմ չկա... եթե քո առաջարկած ամերիկայի ստանդարտներով նայենք Հայաստանը լավ էլ առաջ ա... 




> Կարևոր չի, բայց իմ կարծիքով շատ ավելի տեղին է զսպելը, քան ճնշելը, որովհետև ճնշելը կարող ա ևնթադրել սպառնալիքների միջոցով այս կամ այն ընտրությունը ստիպելը։


 էտի քո կարծիքով ա տենց, բայց մարդկանց վրա տարբեր կարքի չնշումներ ա լինում... հլա իրանց հարցրա քեզ կասեն 





> Այստեղ կարող ենք երկար-բարակ խոսել ու քննարկել թե ինչու ա էլեկտորալ քոլեջ ու ինչու չի, ու դա լավ ա, թե վատ ա ու ինչու ա ԱՄՆ-ն խորհրդարանը երկպալատ, ու ինչու երկու պալատները ընտրական միջոցներն ու համակարգերը տարբեր և այլն և այլն, բայց քո մոտեցումները սրանց շատ մակերևութային են, ու ամեն դեպքում դրանք մեր քննարկման բուն թեմայի հետ կապ չունեն։ Թրամփը հաղթեց այն ընտրական համակարգով, որով իր դեմ խնդիր էր դրված հաղթելու ու եթե ուրիշ ընտրական համակարգ լիներ, կարող ա դրանով էլ հաղթեր, կարող ա ու չէ, բայց դրա մասին պնդումները արդեն հիպոթեթիկ զառանցանքներ են։ Իսկ թե ուրիշ տեղ ով ու ինչ կհաղթեր... ՄԹ-ում բրեքզիդը հաղթեց, չէ՞, Հնդկաստանում Մոդին չի՞ վարչապետը, Ֆիլիպիններում Դուտերտեն չի՞ նախագահը, Հոֆերը հայ-հայ ա Ավստրիայում նախագահ չէ՞ր դառնալու, Օրբանը Հունգարիայի վաչապետը չի՞, Էրդողանի ու Պուտինի համար իրենց համապատասխան երկրներում ժողովրդների մեծամասնությունները չե՞ն երթվում...


2000-ից մինչև 02016 որից 2-ը էդ սկզվժբմունքով ա ընտրվել... ու ընտրվել են վատագույն նախագահները... այսինքն ընտրությունների համակարգը չի համապատասխանում հասարակության պատկերին, ընտրությունները չեն արտահայտում հասարակության իրական տրամադրություններն ու հակումնրը... էսի պրոբլեմ ա... մարդիկ պարտավոր չեն համակարգի զոհ լինեն... եթե չի աշխատում ուրեմն պտի փոխվի... էն ժամանակ օքեյ էր, աշխատում էր, հիմա արդեն երևում ա որ չի աշխատում...

ի դեպ կարևոր չի որտեղից ա եղել էլեկտորալ քոլեջը կարևորը որ հիմա չիշտ հակառակ արդյունքն ա տալիս ինչի համար որ ստեղծվել ա...






> Այն որ ռասիզմը, սեքսիզմը և այլ ի հայտ են սկսել գալ, դա ոչ թե նրանից ա որ *Թրամփը վատն ա*, իսկ երկիրը լավը, այլ նրանից ա, որ հասարակության մեջ կան այդ հիվանդությունները, իսկ *Թրամփի ընտրարշավն ու նախագահությունը նպաստել են այդ հարցերի ի հայտ գալուն*, ինչը կարող է նաև բերել դրանց ավելի շուտ լուծման քան շարունակական կոծկման։ Նայի, օրինակ #metoo-ն՝ առանց *Թրամփի միգուցե և դեռ երկար ժամանակ չլիներ այսպիսի շարժում*։ Իհարկե չեմ ասում թե Թրամփը լավն ա, բայց այն որ ռասիզմ ու սեքսիզմ կա Թրամփի արածը չի, ավելին, իր աննախադեպ պոպուլիզմը այդ խնդիրները բացահայտում ու քննարկման առարկա է դարձնում։


մի երկու բան ասեմ էլի... Թռամփի գալուց հետո էդ բոլոր ուժերը դուխ առան որտև հենց ինքը Թռամփը ընդառաջեց... կադրերը կան իրա խոսքերն էլ... իսկ #metoo-ի համար ես չգիտեի որ պտի մի հատ էլ շնորհակալություն հայտնեինք որ մեջտեղ ա եկել... 




> Ու չէ, սիստեմը Թրամփի արդեն արածները չի ուղղելու, բայց սիստեմը ուղղելու ա Թրամփի իշխանության մեջ գտնվելը, ու տեղը եկածը այդ բոլորը կամ դրանց մի մասը հետ ա շրջվելու։ Նաև սիստեմն ա, որ Թրամփին ահագին զսպում ա, սիստեմն ա որ իր այցելուների վրա սահմանափակումներ դնելը չեղարկեց, սիստեմն ա, որ իր աննասուն պատը դեռ կանգնած չի, սիստեմն ա, որ օբամաքեյրը նենց էլ չեն կարողանում հետ շրջել ու նման լիքը բաներ։ Ու սիստեմն ա, որ լիքը հանրապետական խորհրդարանականների քաք ու ցեռը կպել ա. այս տարվա ընտրություններին շատ մեծ հավանականությամբ ներկայացուցիչների պալատը անցնելու ա դեմոկրատներին, ու շատ հնարավոր ա՝ սենատն էլ։ Թրամփը իր հանրապետական կուսակցության մաման նենց ա լացացնում, որ ի վերջո շատ հնարավոր ա իր արածները մոտ ապագայում երկրի ավելի լավ փոփոխությունների բերեն քան վատ։ Դե իսկ ինչքանով Թրամփը կշարունակի իր թրամփությունը դեմոկրատական ստորին պալատի կորստով դեռ կտեսնենք... շատ հնարավոր է, որ իր բոլոր քաղաքականությունները փորձի Օբամայի նման էքզեքյութիվ էքշըններով առաջ բրթել, ինչը կնշանակի, որ իրենից հետո եկողը նույն հաջողությամբ իր արածները կչեղարկի ինչ Թրամփը արեց Օբամայի վերջին տարիների արածների հետ։ Այսիսնքն սիստեմը թրամփությունը հնարավորի չափերում աութորեգուլեյթ ա անում ու շարունակելու ա անել...


առայժմ ֆեդերալ դատավորներն են որ բլոք են անում ինչքան կարան, հլա դատավորները թող կոնսերվատիվ լինեին էն ժամանակ կտեսնեինք... իսկ Օբամաքերին վնասը կերևա որտև տաքսքաթի պայմաններից մեկն էն ա որ ապահովագրությունը պարտադիր չի ու տուգանք չկա, իսկ դա օբամաքերի ֆինանսավորման ամենակարևոր աղբյուրն էր... հիմա սրանք չեն երևում, բայց մի քանի տարի հետո կզգաս... երբ որ բուդջեի դեֆիցիտը մեծանա ու թաքսերը բարձրացնեն, ընդ որում մերը, հարուստներինը չէ, էն ժամանակ պարզ կլինի...

թռամմթը ընդամոնը է.ջ տարի ա նստած ա, հլա թող հասնի վերջին ու աստված չանի 2rd թըրմ նստի, էն ժամանակ կերևա... թռամփին օֆիսում երկար չես կարող պահել... սիստեմը եթե քո ասած սիստեմը լիներ, առաջին հերթին թռամփը պտի պրեզիդենտ չլիներ...

----------


## Mephistopheles

էս էլ էդ սիստեմը...

http://quixotictales.escapenet.ch/wp...K-MAN-HUNG.jpg

----------


## Ծլնգ

ասում եմ չէ՝ տարբեր լեզուներ․․․ Մեֆ, դու գոնե հիշո՞ւմ ես թե մենք ինչի մասին ենք խոսում

----------


## Chuk

*Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան. Լավատեսական ահազանգ*


Այն, ինչ տեղի ունեցավ Հայաստանում, մեղմ ասած, անթույլատրելի է Ղարաբաղում: Նկատի ունեմ բողոքի զանգվածային գործողությունները և ճնշումները ԼՂՀ իշխանությունների վրա: Պատերազմական վիճակում գտնվող պետության համար դրանք կարող են աղետալի հետևանքներ ունենալ: Փակագծերը չեմ ուզում բացել, հետևանքները, վստահաբար, պարզ են ցանկացած բանական մարդու համար:

Որ զանգվածային բողոքի առիթ հանդիսացած միջադեպի մեղավորները խստագույնս պետք է պատժվեն, ոչ ոք չի կարող առարկել. այս կապակցությամբ ԼՂՀ նախագահը ևս հստակ հավաստիացում է տվել: Սակայն ուժային կառույցների` ԱԱԾ և Ոստիկանության ղեկավարների հրաժարականի պահանջի կատարումը ծանր հարված կլինի ԼՂՀ իշխանական համակարգին, ինչից չեն հապաղի օգտվել մեր հակառակորդները: ԼՂՀ ԱԱԾ-ն և Ոստիկանությունը Բանակից հետո Ղարաբաղի անվտանգության ապահովման կարևորագույն հաստատություններն են, որոնց չի կարելի ցնցումների ենթարկել:

Քանի որ պահանջները հասցեագրված են Բակո Սահակյանին, նրա խոսքը, որքան էլ հեղինակավոր, համոզիչ չի լինի բողոքավորների համար: Անհրաժեշտ է մի երրորդ, չեզոք կողմի ակտիվ միջամտությունն ու հորդորը` Ղարաբաղի ներքաղաքական կայունությունը վերականգնելու և պետական մեքենայի անխափան գործունեությունն ապահովելու համար: Այդ կողմը դեռևս 1993 թվականից իրեն պաշտոնապես Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի անվտանգության երաշխավոր հայտարարած երկրի` Հայաստանի Հանրապետության ղեկավարն է` Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը:

Հիշեցման կարգով նշեմ, որ նման մի իրավիճակ Լեռնային Ղարաբաղում ստեղծվել էր 1993 թվականին, ինչը հարթելու համար ես և Վազգեն Սարգսյանը, ուղղաթիռով փութալով Ստեփանակերտ, ԼՂՀ ղեկավարների հետ լուրջ խորհրդակցությունների միջոցով շատ արագ լուծեցինք իշխանության ամրապնդման և երկրի կայունության ապահովման խնդիրը:

Հուսանք, որ այս անգամ էլ նույնը կհաջողվի: Այդ գործում իրենց ազդեցությունը Ղարաբաղում պարտավոր են օգտագործել նաև Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը, Սերժ Սարգսյանը, Արկադի Ղուկասյանը և Սամվել Բաբայանը, նույնիսկ վերջինիս անհապաղ ազատ արձակման միջոցով: Բոլոր հակասությունները մի կողմ դնելով` Բակո Սահակյանին մենակ չպետք է թողնել:


Աղբյուր՝http://ilur.am/news/view/68504.html

հ.գ. գնամ վալերյանկա խմեմ

----------


## Ծլնգ

> հ.գ. գնամ վալերյանկա խմեմ


Էն, ո՞նց էիր ասում, ՖԲ-ական սրտի՞կ․․․ բա չլինե՜ր մի հատ  :Love: 

Հ․Գ․
Հոդվածի թեմայի մասին բան չասեմ, բայց նենց մի ձև հարազատություն ա մոտս ձևավորվել ԼՏՊ-ի հոդվածների նկատմամբ․․․ կարդում եմ ու մի երեք պարբերությունից հետո ասում եմ՝ ուխ, էս ա կպատմի, թե իրենք ոնց են էս հարցը լուծել, դրանից հետո էլ Ռոբիկ-Սերժ կխառնի։ Ու որ վերջին եմ հասնում, նենց մի կայֆական confirmation bias-ս շոյող դնջություն ա վրես իջնում։  :Jpit:  Աչքիս սկսեմ հաճախ ԼՏՊ-ի հոդվածները կարդալ, լուրջ դրական ա վրես ազդում․․․

----------


## Տրիբուն

Լևոնի յանը կամ լրիվ տանում, կամ էլ ինքը միշտ նույն մուտիլովշիկն ա եղել, մենք ենք էշի ականջում քնած եղել։

Քիչ ա մնում արդեն համոզվեմ, որ 2008-ն ու դրանից հետոն էլ սաղ սարքած էր  :LOL:

----------

Վիշապ (03.06.2018)

----------


## Chuk

*Մեկնաբանությունների մասին. լավատեսական արձագանք*

Նենց հետաքրքիր ա, Նիկոլը խորհրդին կհետևի՞։ Ու եթե հետևի՝ ի՞նչ երգ եք երգելու ))

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *Մեկնաբանությունների մասին. լավատեսական արձագանք*
> 
> Նենց հետաքրքիր ա, Նիկոլը խորհրդին կհետևի՞։ Ու եթե հետևի՝ ի՞նչ երգ եք երգելու ))


Նիկոլը հեչ, Սերժիկն ու Ռոբը հետևեն։ Իրանք Լևոնին ավելի լավ են հասկանում։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էն, ո՞նց էիր ասում, ՖԲ-ական սրտի՞կ․․․ բա չլինե՜ր մի հատ 
> 
> Հ․Գ․
> Հոդվածի թեմայի մասին բան չասեմ, բայց նենց մի ձև հարազատություն ա մոտս ձևավորվել ԼՏՊ-ի հոդվածների նկատմամբ․․․ կարդում եմ ու մի երեք պարբերությունից հետո ասում եմ՝ ուխ, էս ա կպատմի, թե իրենք ոնց են էս հարցը լուծել, դրանից հետո էլ Ռոբիկ-Սերժ կխառնի։ Ու որ վերջին եմ հասնում, նենց մի կայֆական confirmation bias-ս շոյող դնջություն ա վրես իջնում։  Աչքիս սկսեմ հաճախ ԼՏՊ-ի հոդվածները կարդալ, լուրջ դրական ա վրես ազդում․․․


Իսկ ես իրա հոդվածները կարդալուց ռեսկի պետականամետ եմ դառնում։  :LOL:  Մինչև էտ պետության հիմքերը քանդող մտքերն են գլխումս։ 

Ուրեմն, ըստ Լևոնի Ղարաբաղի ԱԱԾ ու Ոստիականության պետը եթե հրաժարակն տան, Ղարաաբաղի պետականությանը հարված ա լինելու։ Խի՞ արա, էլ մարդ չկա Ղարաբաղի սաղ ոստիկանությունում։ Տենց էն անում, էլի, որ շունշանորդիները էնքան են հաբռգում, որ մարդկանց փողոցի մեջտեղը օրը ցերեկով քացու տակ են քցում։ Դե բա ոնց, իրանք ու իրանց անձն ա պետականության հիմքը։ Ոնց Լևոնն հայոց նորագույն պետության սկզբնաղբյուրը, նենց էլ ոստիանության պետը պետականության հիմքն ա։

----------


## Գաղթական

Սա Հայկ Խանումյանի ֆբ գրառումնա.




> Սիրելի բարեկամներ, այսօր ամբողջ օրվա ընթացքում հնարավորություն չեմ ունեցել համացանցում գրառում կատարելու, համառոտ պատմեմ ստեփանակերտյան իրադարձությունների մասին:
> Հունիսի 1-ին ժամը 23.30 լուր ստացանք, որ Ստեփանակերտի կենտրոնական փողոցներից մեկում հավաքվել են մարդիկ, որոնք բողոքում են ԱԱԾ հատուկ նշանակության ստորաբաժանման ծառայողների կողմից կատարված բռնության դեպքի առթիվ: Tigran Grigoryan -ի և Vladimir Dolukhanyan-ի հետ գնացինք նշված վայրը, որտեղ հավաքվածների մոտ էին նաև ոստիկանության բարձրաստիճան ծառայողներ՝ ոստիկանապետի տեղակալի գլխավորությամբ: Մի փոքր զրույցից հետո ես զանգահարեցի պետնախարար Արայիկ Հարությունյանին, տեղեկացրի նրան դեպքի մասին և խնդրեցի նաև նախագահին հաղորդել, եթե վերջինս տեղյակ չէ: Քիչ անց եկավ Արայիկ Հարությունյանը, այստեղ էր եկել նաև ՊՆ տեղակալ Սամվել Կարապետյանը: Փողոցը փակված էր ավտոմեքենաներով, մայթերին մի քանի տասնյակ մարդ էր հավաքված: Մենք լսեցինք դեպքի մասին, ապա գնացինք հիվանդանոց տեսակցելու ծեծված քաղաքացիական անձանց: Փողոցը փակողները պահանջում էին ձերբակալել մեղավորներին և արագ ընթացք տալ գործին: Որոշվեց, որ հաջորդ օրը նրանք ժամը 11-ին կգան նույն վայրը, իսկ այդ ընթացքում ոստիկանությունն օպերատիվ աշխատանքներ կկատարի:
>  Հունիսի 2-ի առավոտյան ես գնացի ոստիկանություն, որտեղ հնարավորություն ունեցա դիտել դեպքի որոշ մասերի տեսագրությունը: Կենցաղային հողի վրա առաջացած վեճի սկզբնական մասում տուժել էր նաև հատուկ նշանակության ստորաբաժանման կապիտան: Առաջարկվեց, որպեսզի այս տեսանյութը դիտելու հնարավորություն տրվեր նաև դեպքի առթիվ բողոքողներին: Միաժամանակ հայտարարվեց մոտ 15 հոգու բերման ենթարկելու և ձերբակալման մասին: Պետնախարար Արայիկ Հարությունյանի հետ գնացինք Ազատամարտիկների փողոց, որտեղ հավաքվում էին մարդիկ, այնտեղ էր նաև ԱԽ քարտուղար Վիտալի Բալասանյանը: Հավաքվածները տարբեր պատմություններ էին պատմում ուժայինների կողմից տարբեր տարիների ընթացքում կատարված ապօրինությունների մասին: Երեկվա դեպքը մղվում էր 2-րդ պլան: աստիճանաբար ձևակերպվում էին պահանջներ: Դրանցից գլխավորը ուժային կառույցների ղեկավարների հրաժարականն էր: Հավաքվածներն ինձ ընտրեցին ՛՛սուրհանդակ՛՛, իրենց բառերով ասած, որը պետք է հավաքվածների պահանջները ներկայացներ նախագահին: Ես հանդիպեցի Բակո Սահակյանի հետ և վերադառնալով հավաքվածների մոտ՝ հայտնեցի. 1. Իրավապահ մարմինները պատրրաստ են քննել նախկինում ուժայինների կողմից կատարված ապօրինությունների մասին տեղեկությունները, 2. նախագահը պատրաստ է հայտարարելու, որ նման մթնոլորտ անթույլատրելի է և չի կրկնվելու, 3. նախագահը պատարաստ է հավաքվածների ներկայացուցիչների հետ քննարկել հարցեր, այդ թվում տարբեր հրաժարականների հարցը:
> Հավաքվածներն իմ հայտնածից հետո դրեցին հրաժարականների հստակ պահանջներ և հնչեցրեցին հստակ անուններ, որոնցից գլխավորները ԱԱԾ տնօրենի տեղակալ Գագիկ Սարգսյանի, ստորաբաժանման հրամանատար Աշոտ Գրիգորյանի և ոստիկանապետ Կամո Աղաջանյանի անուններն էին: Ես այս պահանջները տարա նախագահին, որոշ ժամանակ անց հնարավոր եղավ նաև հավաքվածների 9 ներկայացուցիչների և Բ.Սահակյանի հանդիպումը: Դրան նախորդել էր նախագահի խխորհրդակցությունը խմբակցությունների ղեկավարների հետ, իսկ հաջորդել էր անվտանգության խորհրդի անդամների և ԱԺ ներկայացուցիչների հանդիպումը: Դրանից հետո ես և իմ գործընկեր Դավիթ Մելքումյանը երկու անգամ հանդիպեցինք հավաքվածների ներկայացուցիչների և ապա Բ.Սահակյանի հետ՝ փորձելով լուծումներ գտնել:
> Կողմերը մնում էին իրենց տեսակետին՝ ուժայինների կողմից տուժածների ներկայացուցիչները պնդում էին ուժային կառույցների ղեկավարների հրաժարականը, Բ.Սահակյանը համաձայն չէր առանց հիմնավոր պատճառի որևէ մեկի հեռացնել և պատրաստակամություն էր հայտնում ուսումնասիրել ներկայացված տեղեկությունները: 
> ԱԺ-ում ստեղծվում է քննիչ հանձնաժողով՝ այս գործընթացին օգնելու նպատակով:
> Իմ առաջարկներում ես նախագահին առաջարկել եմ որոշ ուժայինների ազատել աշխատանքից, իսկ նախաձեռնության անդամներին խնդրել եմ կրճատել հրաժարականի ենթակա պաշտոնյաների ցուցակը:
> Կողմերը դեռևս մնում են իրենց տեսակետ, հունիսի 3-ին ժամը 10-ին Ստեփանակերտի ավտոկայանի մոտ շարունակվելու է բողոքի ակցիան՝ ուժայինների ղեկավարների հրաժարականի պահանջով: Առավոտյան ես կլինեմ ավտոկայանում և կփորձեմ օգտակար լինել խնդրի հանգուցալուծման գործում:


Ասենք խի՞ էլի, ի՞նչ տրամաբանությամբ պիտի Նիկոլը գնա խառնվի առանձին հանրապետության ներքին գործերի մեջ: Առավել ևս, եթե վիճակն առայժմ տուպիկային չի ու հուսանք չի էլ լինի:
Մարդիկ երկկողմ պատրաստակամություն են հայտնել բանակցելու ու բանակցում են՝ փնտրելով լուծումներ:

Ի՞նչա նշանակում Բակո Սահակյանին չի կարելի մենակ թողել:
Կամ ո՞վա հստակ հասկանում էս նախադասության իմաստը.



> Քանի որ պահանջները հասցեագրված են Բակո Սահակյանին, նրա խոսքը, որքան էլ հեղինակավոր, համոզիչ չի լինի բողոքավորների համար:

----------


## Chuk

Գաղթական ջան, եթե չես նկատել, ասեմ, որ էս պահին Լևոնի նշած երրորդ անձի դերն էս պահին ստանձնել է Խանումյանը։

Բայց եթե չգիտես, ասեմ, որ Հայկը մեղմ ասած միանշանակ չի ընդունվում արցախցիների մեծ մասի կողմից։

Ու հերիք ա մի թեթև մի բան հունից դուրս գա, էնտեղ կարող ա պայթյուն լինի։ Դրա համար պետք ա երրորդ կողմ առավել չեզոք ընդունվող մարդ լինի։ Նիկոլն էս պահին կարող ա էդ դերը ստանձնի՝ ապացուցելով ևս մեկ անգամ, որ պատասխանատվությունից չի խուսափում ))

Ինչոր ա, հուսանք Նիկոլն ինքը քայլ կանի ու ամեն ինչ ձեզ կբացատրի, կհասկանաք։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Գաղթական ջան, եթե չես նկատել, ասեմ, որ էս պահին Լևոնի նշած երրորդ անձի դերն էս պահին ստանձնել է Խանումյանը։
> 
> Բայց եթե չգիտես, ասեմ, որ Հայկը մեղմ ասած միանշանակ չի ընդունվում արցախցիների մեծ մասի կողմից։
> 
> Ու հերիք ա մի թեթև մի բան հունից դուրս գա, էնտեղ կարող ա պայթյուն լինի։ Դրա համար պետք ա երրորդ կողմ առավել չեզոք ընդունվող մարդ լինի։ Նիկոլն էս պահին կարող ա էդ դերը ստանձնի՝ ապացուցելով ևս մեկ անգամ, որ պատասխանատվությունից չի խուսափում ))
> 
> Ինչոր ա, հուսանք Նիկոլն ինքը քայլ կանի ու ամեն ինչ ձեզ կբացատրի, կհասկանաք։


Չուկ ջան, գրված էր, որ հավաքվածները իրեն էին ընտրել որպես «սուրհանդակ»:
Այսինքն՝ անկախ ուրիշների իր նկատմամբ ոչ միանշանակ վերաբերմունքից, էդ պահին էդտեղ հավաքված բողոքող ժողովուրդն իրենա ընտրել որպես բանագնաց:

Բացի սա՝ նշել էր նաև, որ հետագայում բողոքավորների 9 հոգանուց խումբ էլա հանդիպել Բակոյի հետ:

Իրենք հո հակամարտող կո՞ղմ չեն, որ երրորդ ու չեզոք կողմ գնա մեջ ընկնի:
Ես տենց եմ հասկանում:
Եղել ա անօրինություն: ՈՒ եղելա ոչ առաջին անգամ:
Բայց ժողովուրդը հիմա ա ոտքի կանգնել ու արդարություն պահանջում:
Կոնկրետ էս դեպքի առթիվ կան 15 հոգի ձերբակալվածներ: Վարվում ա քննություն:

Նախորդ դեպքերի առթիվ նախագահը կարծես էլի պատրաստակամա որոշ մարդկանց ազատել աշխատանքից, եթե ունենա համոզիչ փաստարկներ:
Սրա վերաբերյալ էլ վարվում են բանակցություններ:

Վիճակն առայժմ տուպիկային չի:

Ինչքանո՞վ միանշանակ կընդունվի Արցախի ու ՀՀ հասարակության կողմից, եթե հարևան երկրի վարչապետը գնա խառնվի նման «կենցաղային» ներքին վեճին:
ՈՒ եթե Նիկոլը հիմա գնա, ի դեպ, դա համ էլ կնշանակի Արցախի ղեկավարության ներքին հարցեր լուծելու իմպոտենտությունը:

----------

Արշակ (04.06.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Գաղթական ջան, սպասենք հետագա զարգացումներին։ 

Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ասածների մասին չխորհելը կոպտագույն սխալ ա։ 

Մնացածի մասով. կարծում եմ առաջիկայում կլինեն հանգամանքներ, որ բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր զուտ «լևոնին դեմ պիտի լինենք»ով չեն շարժվում, կընդունեն իրա ասածի լրջությունը։ Իհարկե ամեն մեկը հետո էս մոտեցումը կվերագրի ինքն իրեն )))

----------


## Gayl

Իմ մոտ էն տպավորություննա, որ ԼՏՊ ի ցանկացած միտք Չուկը պատրաստ ա պաշտպանի: Կապ չունի ինչ ա ասում կարևորը ինքն ա ասում:

----------

Ծլնգ (04.06.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Գայլ ջան, իմ մոտ էլ տպավորություն ա, որ հիմա էստեղ հավաքված են մարդիկ, ովքեր եթե Լևոնն ասի «մածունը սպիտակ ա», անմիջապես նրա ազգի դավաճան կհանեն, մածունի գույնի մասին խոսելու, գույնը նենգափոխելու ու այլ պատճառներով։

Այլ կերպ ասած՝ մի խառնիր ինձ ձեր վայրի արջի ցեղերին ։ճ

Ես շատ հարցերում եմ Լևոնի հետ համակարծիք, դրա համար էլ կոնգրեսական եմ։ Դա ինձ չի խանգարում հենց Կոնգրեսում քննադատել Լևոնի այն քայլերը, որոնց համակարծիք չեմ։

Որպեսզի մերկապարանոց չլինեմ, վերջին օրինակներից. Նիկոլին անձամբ Լևոնի կողմից չշնորհավորելու փաստի ամենախիստ քննադատներից եմ եղել ու այստեղ էլ որևէ կերպ չեմ պաշտպանել իր չշնորհավորելը, հստակ ասելով, որ ինքս կուզեի որ շնորհավորեր։

----------


## Gayl

Նստած հորինում ես: Ընտանի արջ չի էլ լինում, բոլորն էլ վայրի են ու հետո գայլը, թե չէ ինչ արջ?
Դե էդ մի քայլն էլ արդարացնեիր ու պրծ էլի: 
Նախ համաձայն չեմ, որ անթույլատրելիա իշխանության հանդեպ բոյկոտը: Թույլատրելիա ու դաժէ պարտադիր ա: 
Հեսա, որ Նիկոլը որոշի խառնվել պիտի ասեք տեսաաաաք? ԼՏՊ_ն բիթի քցեց:ճճճճ

----------


## Lion

Էդ ծեծկռտուտքի տեսագրություննա - սենց բան որ լավ ման գաս, Հայաստանի ու աշխարհի ամեն անկյունում ամեն օր կգտնես: Գուցե ես սխալվում եմ, բայց սրա վրա արժե՞ հեռուն գնացող հետևություններ անել ու հետևանքներ պահանջել:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ ես իրա հոդվածները կարդալուց ռեսկի պետականամետ եմ դառնում։  Մինչև էտ պետության հիմքերը քանդող մտքերն են գլխումս։ 
> 
> Ուրեմն, ըստ Լևոնի Ղարաբաղի ԱԱԾ ու Ոստիականության պետը եթե հրաժարակն տան, Ղարաաբաղի պետականությանը հարված ա լինելու։ Խի՞ արա, էլ մարդ չկա Ղարաբաղի սաղ ոստիկանությունում։ Տենց էն անում, էլի, որ շունշանորդիները էնքան են հաբռգում, որ մարդկանց փողոցի մեջտեղը օրը ցերեկով քացու տակ են քցում։ Դե բա ոնց, իրանք ու իրանց անձն ա պետականության հիմքը։ Ոնց Լևոնն հայոց նորագույն պետության սկզբնաղբյուրը, նենց էլ ոստիանության պետը պետականության հիմքն ա։


Մարդը հաերեն ա գրել ու հենց առաջին տողերում... նույն ձևի ճնշում չես կարա բանեցնես ղարաբաղում ոնց որ եղավ հայաստանում... 

թե էդ հարցերը ոնց կլուծվի ներքին` ղարաբաղյան կարգով էդ արդեն ուրիշ հարց ա... 

ղարաբաղը հայաստանի պես չի...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Էդ ծեծկռտուտքի տեսագրություննա - սենց բան որ լավ ման գաս, Հայաստանի ու աշխարհի ամեն անկյունում ամեն օր կգտնես: Գուցե ես սխալվում եմ, բայց սրա վրա արժե՞ հեռուն գնացող հետևություններ անել ու հետևանքներ պահանջել:


Սենց բանը նորմալ չի, ու սենց բան լինում է միայն դեգեներատ պետություններում, որտեղ դեգեներատների քանակը նորմայից բարձր է: ՈՒ վաղուց ժամանակն ա էս հիմար վիճակի վերջը տալու՝ ոստիկանությունը պիտի լինի արդար, ադեկվատ ու խիստ, ամեն դեգեներատ պիտի ոստիկան ու սպեցնազ չլինի, մարդիկ պիտի իրար հարգեն ու իրար հետ լեզու գտնեն առանց ձեռքերի ու ոտերի, ով չի կարում, գնում ա բանտ, կամ տուգանվում ա մինչև կարողանա:

----------

Արէա (03.06.2018), Տրիբուն (03.06.2018)

----------


## Lion

*Վիշապ* ջան, դու այս տեսագրության հիման վրա կարող ե՞ս վստահ ասել, որ հենց ԱԱԾ աշխատակիցներն են մեղավոր: Ես չեմ կարող, եթե դու կարող ես, մի հատ քայլ առ քայլ բացատրի, հասկանանք տրամաբանական շղթան...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ասածների մասին չխորհելը կոպտագույն սխալ ա։


Մմմմմմմմ  :Smile:

----------

Lion (03.06.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մարդը հաերեն ա գրել ու հենց առաջին տողերում... նույն ձևի ճնշում չես կարա բանեցնես ղարաբաղում ոնց որ եղավ հայաստանում... 
> 
> թե էդ հարցերը ոնց կլուծվի ներքին` ղարաբաղյան կարգով էդ արդեն ուրիշ հարց ա... 
> 
> ղարաբաղը հայաստանի պես չի...


Ապեր, Լևոնը 2010 թվին Ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծել ա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Լևոնի ապոկալիպտիկ նիրյադները: Հեսա կործանվում ենք, հեսա Ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծվում ա, հեսա Ադրբեջանցիներն ուժեղանում են մեզ ուտեն, փրկեեեեեք, հասեեեեեք .... 

Սկսել ա առիթ անառիթ բլթցնել, թե յանի մենք էլ ենք ստեղ, չմոռանաք:

Հարցնող լինի, ասում էիք Ղարաբաղը դեմոկրատական ա ու չի կարա ավտորիտար Ադրբեջանի կազմում լինի: Բա ու՞ր մնց էտ դեմոկրատիան, որ բողոքել չի կարելի, դաժե ոստիկանապետի հրաժարական չես կարա պահանջես, պետության հիմքերը կխարխլվի: 

Նենց դեդգրադացիա էս տարիներին ոնց Լևոնն ապրել, ոչ մի քաղաքական գործիչ չի ապրել:

----------

Lion (03.06.2018), Ծլնգ (04.06.2018), Վիշապ (03.06.2018)

----------


## Lion

Ինքը չի դեգրադացվել, ինքը մեծ հաշվով միշտ էլ սենցա եղել, ուղղակի հիմա նոր է ամեն ինչ հստակորեն երևում: Իր խելքը, հեղինակությունը, մեծ հաշվով ուռճացված ֆիքիցիաներ են, ինքը իր պատմական դերը նույնիսկ չգնահատեց, չհասկացավ, էլ ուրիշ ի՞նչ պահանջես:

----------


## Chuk

Անուղղելիներս  :Love: 
Մեծագույն ցավով եմ դիտում ձեր չհասկանալն ու չխորանալը, չգնահատելը։

հ.գ. տպավորություն կա, որ էս մի անգամ Լևոնի անհանգստությունը տեղին չէր ու հարցը կարգավորվում ա։ Բայց ասելիքի լրջությունը դեռ պիտի հասկանան թե՛ Հայաստանում, թե՛ Արցախում։ Կլինենք հասուն, կհասկանանք։

----------


## Վիշապ

> *Վիշապ* ջան, դու այս տեսագրության հիման վրա կարող ե՞ս վստահ ասել, որ հենց ԱԱԾ աշխատակիցներն են մեղավոր: Ես չեմ կարող, եթե դու կարող ես, մի հատ քայլ առ քայլ բացատրի, հասկանանք տրամաբանական շղթան...


Ինձ չի հետաքրքրում, թե տվյալ պարագայում ով ա մեղավոր: Նորմալ երկրներում ծեծկռտուքի մասին հայտնվում ա ոստիկանությանը, օպերատիվ գալիս սաղին հավաքում տանում են հարցերը լուծելու, մեղավորներին պատժում են, չմեղավորներին բաց թողնում: Աննորմալ երկրներում ոստիկանությունն ու սպեցնազը գալիս մասնակցում են ծեծկռտուքին ու քաշքշոցուն: ՈՒ ձեռի հետ չեն մոռանում ավտոների միգալկեքը միացրած պահել :Ճ

----------


## Տրիբուն

> հ.գ. տպավորություն կա, որ էս մի անգամ Լևոնի անհանգստությունը տեղին չէր ու հարցը կարգավորվում ա։


Հաաաաա, մնացած դեպքերում տեղին էին  :Jpit: )) 

Չուկ ջան, ես ձեր մասին ձեզանից շատ եմ մտածում: Ապեր Լևոնը irrelevant  ա  :Smile:  հայրեն սրա ճշգրիտ թարգմանությունը չկա: Ափսոս եք, պետականամետ բոռտին եք մնալու:

----------


## Lion

> Ինձ չի հետաքրքրում, թե տվյալ պարագայում ով ա մեղավոր: Նորմալ երկրներում ծեծկռտուքի մասին հայտնվում ա ոստիկանությանը, օպերատիվ գալիս սաղին հավաքում տանում են հարցերը լուծելու, մեղավորներին պատժում են, չմեղավորներին բաց թողնում: Աննորմալ երկրներում ոստիկանությունն ու սպեցնազը գալիս մասնակցում են ծեծկռտուքին ու քաշքշոցուն: ՈՒ ձեռի հետ չեն մոռանում ավտոների միգալկեքը միացրած պահել :Ճ


Ուղղակի ես մի քիչ կասկածում եմ, որ իրավիճակն ավելի շատ ուռճացված է և ներկայացված է ուժայիններին վարքաբեկելու ոգով...

----------


## Gayl

> Սկսել ա առիթ անառիթ բլթցնել, թե յանի մենք էլ ենք ստեղ, չմոռանաք:


Կապ չունի, որ բըլթցնում ա, եթե ինքն ա ասել ուրեմն տենց ա ու անտեսել չի կարելի:
Ղարաբաղի հարցը մեզ չէր վերաբերվում դրա համար էլ մենք բոյկոտելու ու իշխանափոխության իրավունք ունեինք:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Լևոնի ապոկալիպտիկ նիրյադները: Հեսա կործանվում ենք, հեսա Ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծվում ա, հեսա Ադրբեջանցիներն ուժեղանում են մեզ ուտեն, փրկեեեեեք, հասեեեեեք .... 
> 
> Սկսել ա առիթ անառիթ բլթցնել, թե յանի մենք էլ ենք ստեղ, չմոռանաք:
> 
> Հարցնող լինի, ասում էիք Ղարաբաղը դեմոկրատական ա ու չի կարա ավտորիտար Ադրբեջանի կազմում լինի: Բա ու՞ր մնց էտ դեմոկրատիան, որ բողոքել չի կարելի, դաժե ոստիկանապետի հրաժարական չես կարա պահանջես, պետության հիմքերը կխարխլվի: 
> 
> Նենց դեդգրադացիա էս տարիներին ոնց Լևոնն ապրել, ոչ մի քաղաքական գործիչ չի ապրել:


օքեյ... ուրեմն Նիկոլը պտի կոչ անի, որ դուրս գան փողոց ...

----------


## Chuk

> Հաաաաա, մնացած դեպքերում տեղին էին )) 
> 
> Չուկ ջան, ես ձեր մասին ձեզանից շատ եմ մտածում: Ապեր Լևոնը irrelevant  ա  հայրեն սրա ճշգրիտ թարգմանությունը չկա: Ափսոս եք, պետականամետ բոռտին եք մնալու:


Շնորհակալ եմ անհանգստանալու համար։ Մենք նախընտրում ենք «բոռտին մնալ», քան երկիրը «բոռտին թողնել»  :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> օքեյ... ուրեմն Նիկոլը պտի կոչ անի, որ դուրս գան փողոց ...


Այսինքն, որ Լևոնին լուրջ չես ընդունում, պարտադիր պիտի փողոց դուրս գալու կոչ անե՞ս

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Այսինքն, որ Լևոնին լուրջ չես ընդունում, պարտադիր պիտի փողոց դուրս գալու կոչ անե՞ս


Ապեր, Լևոնը մի հատ "մեգաֆոն" ունի ձեռը ու գիտի ոնց օգտագործի, այսինքն ինքը կոնկրետ խնդրի կոնկրետ վերլուծությքւն ա առաջարկում ու դիսկորս ա առաջանում he sets the standard... բոլոր քննադատողներն ու կողմ արտահայտվողները հաստատում են էդ ստանդարտը... ոմանք որպես ամենացածր սանդղակ, ոմանք որպես  ամենաբարձր... այսինքն, եթե դիսկուրսի մեջ եա մտնումկամ պտի հաստատես կամ էլ պտի ալտերնատիվ առաջարկես... դու, որ ասում ես "մուտիլովկա ա անում կամ irrelevant ա արդեն դառնում ատեղով մուտիլովկա, որտև ինչ էլ ասես պտի իրա ասածին ալերնատիվ առաջարկես...

ինչի՞ ունի էդ "մեգաֆոնը"... որտև նախկին նախագահ ա ու նախկին ընդդիմության երկարամյա առաջնորդ, ինչ ասի պտի մեդիան արձագանքի ու տարածի... ուրիշ հործիչներ ու նախագահներ ունե՞ն էդ մեգաֆոնը. ունեն, բայց չգօտեն ոնց օգտագործեն կամ էլ ի վնաս իրանց են օգտագործում. օգտակար ա դա թե՞ վնասակար. օգտակար ա, ադրբեջանը դա չունի... 

քո հարցին պատասխանեմ ուղիղ... ԱՅՈ.. պարտավոր ես կոչ անել, որ դուրս գան փողոց, որտև անկախ  նրանից դու իրան լուրջ ընդունում ես թե չէ ինքն արդեն ընդունված ա լուրջ մեդիայի իրա քննադատների ու կողմնակիցների կողմից... մեղմ ասած քեզ էդտեղ արդեն խոսք չի հասնում...

Այսինքն դու ուզես թե չուզես քո ամեն մի առաջարկ ավտոմատիկ համեմատվելու ա իրա ասածի հետ...

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ապեր, Լևոնը մի հատ "մեգաֆոն" ունի ձեռը ու գիտի ոնց օգտագործի, այսինքն ինքը կոնկրետ խնդրի կոնկրետ վերլուծությքւն ա առաջարկում ու դիսկորս ա առաջանում he sets the standard... բոլոր քննադատողներն ու կողմ արտահայտվողները հաստատում են էդ ստանդարտը... ոմանք որպես ամենացածր սանդղակ, ոմանք որպես  ամենաբարձր... այսինքն, եթե դիսկուրսի մեջ եա մտնումկամ պտի հաստատես կամ էլ պտի ալտերնատիվ առաջարկես... դու, որ ասում ես "մուտիլովկա ա անում կամ irrelevant ա արդեն դառնում ատեղով մուտիլովկա, որտև ինչ էլ ասես պտի իրա ասածին ալերնատիվ առաջարկես...
> 
> ինչի՞ ունի էդ "մեգաֆոնը"... որտև նախկին նախագահ ա ու նախկին ընդդիմության երկարամյա առաջնորդ, ինչ ասի պտի մեդիան արձագանքի ու տարածի... ուրիշ հործիչներ ու նախագահներ ունե՞ն էդ մեգաֆոնը. ունեն, բայց չգօտեն ոնց օգտագործեն կամ էլ ի վնաս իրանց են օգտագործում. օգտակար ա դա թե՞ վնասակար. օգտակար ա, ադրբեջանը դա չունի... 
> 
> քո հարցին պատասխանեմ ուղիղ... ԱՅՈ.. պարտավոր ես կոչ անել, որ դուրս գան փողոց, որտև անկախ  նրանից դու իրան լուրջ ընդունում ես թե չէ ինքն արդեն ընդունված ա լուրջ մեդիայի իրա քննադատների ու կողմնակիցների կողմից... մեղմ ասած քեզ էդտեղ արդեն խոսք չի հասնում...
> 
> Այսինքն դու ուզես թե չուզես քո ամեն մի առաջարկ ավտոմատիկ համեմատվելու ա իրա ասածի հետ...


Մամուլը ամեն մի գող ավազակի մասին էլ ա գրում, ստացվում ա դրանք էլ մեգաֆոն ունեն։ Իսկ եթե Լևոնի ուզածը մեգաֆոն օգտագործելն ա, կարա իր հոդվածները այդքան կանխատեսելի շաբլոնով չգրի, որ մարդիկ մի քիչ ավել ուշադրություն դարձնեն։ Թե չէ իմ հասցրած տեսածով, մարդիկ ասում են, հա դե, նորություն չասեց (Արցախում որոշ պրոցեսներ վտանգավոր են, եթե ճիշտ չարվեն), բայց այդ մի նախադասության վրա հոդված վատնելը, ու քեզ ավելի irrelevant սարքելը այնքան էլ արդյունավետ չի։ Իսկ առաջարկների պահով, ցանկացած մարդ կարա մի հատ մեծ պաստառ սարքի, ու տանի օպերայի շենքից կախի, օրինակ հենց նույն այդ «Արցախում որոշ պրոցեսներ վտանգավոր են, եթե ճիշտ չարվեն», ու մամուլը կտպի դրա մասին, ինչը կբերի քննարկումների... մամուլը տպում է այն, ինչ ուշագրավ ա, ինչին մարդիկ կարձագանքեն։ Բայց երկար «գա՜յլը» գոռացողին որոշ ժամանակ հետո սկսում են բանի տեղ չդնել...

----------

Տրիբուն (04.06.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր, Լևոնը մի հատ "մեգաֆոն" ունի ձեռը ու գիտի ոնց օգտագործի, այսինքն ինքը կոնկրետ խնդրի կոնկրետ վերլուծությքւն ա առաջարկում ու դիսկորս ա առաջանում he sets the standard... բոլոր քննադատողներն ու կողմ արտահայտվողները հաստատում են էդ ստանդարտը... ոմանք որպես ամենացածր սանդղակ, ոմանք որպես  ամենաբարձր... այսինքն, եթե դիսկուրսի մեջ եա մտնումկամ պտի հաստատես կամ էլ պտի ալտերնատիվ առաջարկես... դու, որ ասում ես "մուտիլովկա ա անում կամ irrelevant ա արդեն դառնում ատեղով մուտիլովկա, որտև ինչ էլ ասես պտի իրա ասածին ալերնատիվ առաջարկես...
> 
> ինչի՞ ունի էդ "մեգաֆոնը"... որտև նախկին նախագահ ա ու նախկին ընդդիմության երկարամյա առաջնորդ, ինչ ասի պտի մեդիան արձագանքի ու տարածի... ուրիշ հործիչներ ու նախագահներ ունե՞ն էդ մեգաֆոնը. ունեն, բայց չգօտեն ոնց օգտագործեն կամ էլ ի վնաս իրանց են օգտագործում. օգտակար ա դա թե՞ վնասակար. օգտակար ա, ադրբեջանը դա չունի... 
> 
> քո հարցին պատասխանեմ ուղիղ... ԱՅՈ.. պարտավոր ես կոչ անել, որ դուրս գան փողոց, որտև անկախ  նրանից դու իրան լուրջ ընդունում ես թե չէ ինքն արդեն ընդունված ա լուրջ մեդիայի իրա քննադատների ու կողմնակիցների կողմից... մեղմ ասած քեզ էդտեղ արդեն խոսք չի հասնում...
> 
> Այսինքն դու ուզես թե չուզես քո ամեն մի առաջարկ ավտոմատիկ համեմատվելու ա իրա ասածի հետ...


Ապեր, կարճ ասած, Լևոնի էս գրածը, հերթական, կոնտեքստից դուրս, անիմաստ ու անտեղի ելույթն էր։ Իսկ էն որ ինքը շուխուռ ա առաջացնում, ի միջի այլոց գնալով ավելի ու ավելի քիչ, ոչ մի բան չի նշանակում։ ՌՔ-ն էլ որ մի բան բլթցնում ա, լիքը շուխուռա լինում, բայց դրանից իրա սադիստ ու հանցագործ բնույթը չի փոխվում, ոնց որ չի փոխվում Լևոնի անիմաստությունը։

----------

Ծլնգ (04.06.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր, կարճ ասած, Լևոնի էս գրածը, հերթական, կոնտեքստից դուրս, անիմաստ ու անտեղի ելույթն էր։ Իսկ էն որ ինքը շուխուռ ա առաջացնում, ի միջի այլոց գնալով ավելի ու ավելի քիչ, ոչ մի բան չի նշանակում։ ՌՔ-ն էլ որ մի բան բլթցնում ա, լիքը շուխուռա լինում, բայց դրանից իրա սադիստ ու հանցագործ բնույթը չի փոխվում, ոնց որ չի փոխվում Լևոնի անիմաստությունը։


Ապեր, դու մի ասա ով ինչքան իմաստ ունի... դու ասա ի՞նչ պետք ա արվի...ու քո ասածը համեմատվելու ա իրանի հետ...

էսի ոչ դու ես որոշում, ոչ էլ ես

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր, դու մի ասա ով ինչքան իմաստ ունի... դու ասա ի՞նչ պետք ա արվի...ու քո ասածը համեմատվելու ա իրանի հետ...
> 
> էսի ոչ դու ես որոշում, ոչ էլ ես


Դո կորոշի Բակո Սահակյանը ու Արցախի ժողովուրդը: Ոչ Լևոնը, ոչ Նիկոլը, ոչ էլ առավել ևս Սերժիկն ու Ռոբը, որոնց հետ Լևոնը հոգեպես խիստ կապվածություն ա զգում:

----------


## Chuk

Էս Նիկոլն էլ չջոկեց, որ չպիտի խառնվի։ Լայվ մտավ ու ցուցարարներին կոչ արեց դադարացնել ցույցը, քանի դեռ ԱՀ իշխանությունը խոստացել ա խնդիրը լուծի։

Ա՜յ քեզ բան, ախր ո՜նց կարելի էր որպես չեզոք կողմ խառնվել էս ամենին։

----------

Գաղթական (04.06.2018)

----------


## Արշակ

> Էս Նիկոլն էլ չջոկեց, որ չպիտի խառնվի։ Լայվ մտավ ու ցուցարարներին կոչ արեց դադարացնել ցույցը, քանի դեռ ԱՀ իշխանությունը խոստացել ա խնդիրը լուծի։
> 
> Ա՜յ քեզ բան, ախր ո՜նց կարելի էր որպես չեզոք կողմ խառնվել էս ամենին։


Այնուամենայնիվ նկատենք, որ Նիկոլի կոչը կիլոմետրերով հեռու էր Լևոնի «Պատերազմական երկրում ցույց չի կարելի անել» սերժա–քոչարյանական շանտաժի գծից։ 

Ընդհակառակը, Նիկոլը ողջունում էր էն քաղաքացիներին, որ պայքարում են իրանց իրավունքների համար ու ընդհանուր խոսքը էն տրամաբանության մեջ էր, որ ղեկավարության ու պայքարողների ներկայացուցիչների հետ համաձայնություն կա խնդրի լուծման շուրջ, էս պահին իմաստ չկա փողոց փակելը, ժամանակավորապես դադարացրեք, թողեք թող էդ պայմանները կատարի, եթե չկատարի էլի կհելնեք։

----------

Lion (04.06.2018), Ծլնգ (05.06.2018), Տրիբուն (04.06.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Այնուամենայնիվ նկատենք, որ Նիկոլի կոչը կիլոմետրերով հեռու էր Լևոնի «Պատերազմական երկրում ցույց չի կարելի անել» սերժա–քոչարյանական շանտաժի գծից։ 
> 
> Ընդհակառակը, Նիկոլը ողջունում էր էն քաղաքացիներին, որ պայքարում են իրանց իրավունքների համար ու ընդհանուր խոսքը էն տրամաբանության մեջ էր, որ ղեկավարության ու պայքարողների ներկայացուցիչների հետ համաձայնություն կա խնդրի լուծման շուրջ, էս պահին իմաստ չկա փողոց փակելը, ժամանակավորապես դադարացրեք, թողեք թող էդ պայմանները կատարի, եթե չկատարի էլի կհելնեք։


Արշ, Լևոնը խոսում ա ոչ որպես միջնորդ ու ասում կոչի անհրաժեշտության պատճառը։ Նիկոլը բնականաբար չպետք ա նույն բանն ասեր, այլ հենց սենց պետք ա խոսեր։

Լեոնի կոչն էր հենց էսպես խոսելը։ Ու դա էնքան ակնհայտ ա, որ քեզնից էս հակափաստարկը լսելն ապշեցնում ա։

Ես էս հակափաստարկը Տրիբունից էի սպասում, անկեղծ ասած։ Բայց ոչ թե որտև ինքը հասկացած չէր լինի Լևոնի կոչի իմաստը, այլ որտև իր ճիշտ լինելը պիտի հիմնավորեր ։ճ

----------

Աթեիստ (04.06.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Այլ կերպ ասած, եթե Լևոնը հիմա ունենար էն հեղինակությունը բնակչության մեջ, ինչ Նիկոլը, ինքն էլ էր մոտավորապես էս նույն բառերով կոչը անելու։ Էս դեպքում, որպես անհաստիք խորհրդական, ինքը կարող  ա նաև իրական, ոչ պոպուլիստական բաներն էլ բացահայտի  :Wink:

----------


## Արշակ

Ընդ որում, Նիկոլը, ի տարբերություն Լևոնի կոչ արեց ոչ թե ժողովրդի ու Բակոյի միջև պայմանավորվածությունից առաջ, այլ հետո։ ՈՒ խոսքում էլ ասում ա, որ էս ամբողջ ընթացքում Բակոյի հետ քննարկել ա հարցը։ 

Չուկ, հիշում ե՞ս, որ ասում էի, որ Լևոնը եթե իսկապես մտահոգված էր, նախ Բակոյի հետ պիտի խոսեր, հարցի լուծումներ գտնեին, որ հետո նոր ժողովրդին կոչեր անեին։ Նիկոլը հենց էդ արեց։ 

Որովհետև էս պահին իրավիճակը դեռ շատ հեռու ա հանուն պատերազմի մարդկանց տուն ուղարկելու ծայրահեղ անհրաժեշտությունից, հաշվի առնելով, որ ցանկացած էդպիսի լռեցնելու դեպք ամենաթողությունը խորացնում ա ու ժողովրդավարությունը հետ գցում։ Արցախի ժողովուրդը շատ լավ հասկանում ա, պատերազմի պահին համախմբվելու անհրաժեշտությունը․ պետք չի էդ հանգամանքը լոճել հասցնել ամենաթողության խրախուսման։

----------

Mr. Annoying (04.06.2018), Ծլնգ (05.06.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Արշ, ազնիվ եմ ասում... Ընկեր, մի հատ էլ կարդա Լևոնի հայտարարությունը։ Սաղ էմոցիաներդ մի կողմ դրած։ Ախր էնտեղ հստակ ա ասվում, որ Բակոն պետք ա տա էդ երաշխիքները, իսկ Նիկոլը պետք ա երաշխավոր դառնա, որտև Բակոյի խոսքը էս պահին էդքան կշիռ չունի։ Ախր շատ պարզ բան ա ասվածը։ Ախր պարզ ա, որ դա չէր կարող լինել գլխի վրայից թռնելով, որ Նիկոլը պիտի Բակոյի հետ կապի մեջ լիներ։ Ախր պարզ ա, որ Լևոնը ինքը չպիտի լիներ էս պրոցեսը տանողը, որտև ինքն էս պահին Բակոյից էլ քիչ հեղինակություն ունի։ Լևոնն ընդամենը սթափ խոսք ա ասում՝ որպես նախկին նախագահ ու փորձ ունեցող։ 

Լրիվ լուրջ, հիմա Նիկոլի արածն ու Լևոնի կոչը հակադրելը աբսուրդ ա։ 

Որ ասում եմ Լևոնի անունհ լսում միանգամից հակադրվում եք, էս նկատի ունեմ։

----------

Աթեիստ (04.06.2018)

----------


## Արշակ

Chuk, Լևոնի խոսքի պրոբլեմը էն ա, որ նախ պետք ա ջանքերը խնդրի լուծմանը ուղղված լուրջ քայլեր անելուն ուղղվեին, ու հետո ձեռքում էդպիսի արդյունք ունենալով Նիկոլի խոսքի պես խոսք հնչեր, որը լրիվ հիմնավորված կլիներ։ 

Իսկ Լևոնի խոսքում ամենավառ կերպով առանձնանում էր․ «մեր պես պատերազմական երկրում ցույցեր չի կարելի անել» լռեցնող կոչը, որ նախագահ էլ չէ՝ ԱԱԾ ու Ոստիկանության ղեկավար փոխելը Արցախը վարի կտա։  Ոնց ֆբ ընկերներիցս մեկը ձևակերպեց․ «ստացվում ա, որ Էս պատերազմական իրավիճակում իշխանությունը ոնց որ խաղ լինի, ով առաջինը հասավ աթոռին գոռում ա «ՊԵՌՎԱ» ու հետո կարա ինչ, ում, երբ, ոնց ուզում ա անի, չես կարա բողոքես, որովհետև «լարված իրավիճակ ա», ամեն իշխանական, ընդդիմադիր, հին ու նոր տ**ան կարա կանգնի ասի «մի ապակայունացրեք վիճակը» ու իրան զգա վեհափառ հայրենասեր»։

----------

Տրիբուն (04.06.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Արշակ ջան, մի հատ էլ բացատրեմ, եթե չհասկացար, հուսահատված գնամ։

Լևոնի խոսքը ուղղված էր Նիկոլին, ձեռի հետ նաև քաղաքական ակտիվ տարերին, բայց ոչ ամբողջ ժողովրդին։ Ամբողջ ժողովրդին հասանելի լինելը ընդամենը լրացուցիչ բոնուս ա։

Քո միակ պրետենզիան կարող ա լինի, թե էդ դեպքում ինչի ոչ ուրիշ խողովակներով, այլ հրապարակային։ Ես դրա պատասխանն էլ ունեմ, բայց որը ես էլ հրապակավ չեմ տա, բայց քեզ առանձին կարող եմ ասել։ Ամեն դեպքում խոսքը տեղ հասցնելու ընտրված ձևը դու կարող ես քննադատել ու համաձայն չլինես՝ իմ բացատրություններից հետո էլ։

Բայց Լևոնի կոչը Նիկոլի ուղերձին հակադրելը նշանակում ա, որ կարդացել ու բան չես հասկացել։ Մի արա այդպես ))

----------


## Chuk

Հա, ասեմ, որ քաղաքական ակտիվ տարրի տակ տեքստում նշված անունները նկատի չունեմ։ Այլ օրինակ ընդհուպ ինձ։ Էս օրերին Արցախում հայտնված ու համը հանող Զարուհի Փոստանջյանին։ Բադասյանին։ Սասնա Ծռերին։ Նիկոլի թիմի ակտիվ գործիչներին։ Եվ այլն։

----------


## Արշակ

> Արշ, ազնիվ եմ ասում... Ընկեր, մի հատ էլ կարդա Լևոնի հայտարարությունը։ Սաղ էմոցիաներդ մի կողմ դրած։ Ախր էնտեղ հստակ ա ասվում, որ Բակոն պետք ա տա էդ երաշխիքները, իսկ Նիկոլը պետք ա երաշխավոր դառնա, որտև Բակոյի խոսքը էս պահին էդքան կշիռ չունի։ Ախր շատ պարզ բան ա ասվածը։ Ախր պարզ ա, որ դա չէր կարող լինել գլխի վրայից թռնելով, որ Նիկոլը պիտի Բակոյի հետ կապի մեջ լիներ։ Ախր պարզ ա, որ Լևոնը ինքը չպիտի լիներ էս պրոցեսը տանողը, որտև ինքն էս պահին Բակոյից էլ քիչ հեղինակություն ունի։ Լևոնն ընդամենը սթափ խոսք ա ասում՝ որպես նախկին նախագահ ու փորձ ունեցող։ 
> 
> Լրիվ լուրջ, հիմա Նիկոլի արածն ու Լևոնի կոչը հակադրելը աբսուրդ ա։ 
> 
> Որ ասում եմ Լևոնի անունհ լսում միանգամից հակադրվում եք, էս նկատի ունեմ։


Արտ, բոլորովին, ես միշտ չի, որ Լևոնի խոսքին հակադրվում եմ։ Իմ համար ինքը միանշանակ սև կամ սպիտակ չի, ի տարբերություն քեզ ու շատ ուրիշների։ Անձամբ ես իրան դիտարկում եմ իր իմաստության շնորհիվ քաղաքականության մեջ որոշակի հաջողություններ ունեցած, շատ հարցերում փորձ ունեցող, որ կարող ա երկրին պետք ա, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ ինքն էլ ամբիցիաներ ունեցող մարդ ա ու հաճախ, երկրի համար մտահոգության հետ մեկտեղ, իր անձնական ամբիցիաներն ու գիտակցված կամ չգիտակցված եսասիրությունից դրդված ռեակցիաներն էլ են դրսևորվում քայլերում։ Մեկումեջ էլ ուղղակի իրավիճակը ճիշտ չի գնահատում․ կոպիտ ասած՝ խելքը էդքան չի կտրում։ Ի վերջո Աստված չի, ինչքան էլ շատ գիտելիք ու փորձ ունենան, բոլորն էլ բլթցնում են ժամանակ առ ժամանակ‎։ 
ՈՒ իրա աշխարհի իմաստունը չլինելու վառ ապացույցը որպես քաղաքական գործիչ իր համբավի, իր կուսակցության անհաջողություններն են, քաղաքականության մեջ իր ձախողումները։ Կասես ժողովուրդը իրան չհասկացավ, ես էլ կասեմ, որ էդ նաև իր թերությունն ա, որ ժողովուրդը իրան չհասկացավ։ Իմաստուն առաջնորդը պիտի կարողանա ժողովրդին հասկանալի լեզվով խոսել․ շատ կարևոր չի, թե ինքը ինչ իմաստուն բաներ ա ասում․ ավելի կարևոր ա, թե ժողովուրդը իր ասածից ինչ ա հասկանալու, ու թե ինքը ինչքանով ա դա հաշվի առնում ու ըստ այդմ խոսում։  


Ինքը որպես հզոր փորձ ունեցող կարար իր մեսիջները Նիկոլին ու Բակոյին ոչ հանրային հասցներ, հետո էլ Նիկոլը իր էս կոչը աներ։ 
Բայց Լևոնի խոսքը հրապարակային ա, այսինքն՝ հանրությանը ուղղված, հանրությունը կարդալու ա ու ռեակցիա տա։  Իր ելույթի ամենաաչքի զարնող ու ամենաքննարկվող կետը լինում ա էն, որ «մեր պես պատերազմական երկրում ցույցեր չի կարելի անել»։ Պրոբլեմը հենց էս ա։ ՈՒ հեչ կարևոր չի, որ բարդ քաղաքագիտական անալիզ անելով կարելի ա հասկանալ, որ ինքը իրականում ուրիշ հզոր միտք էր ուզում արտահայտած լիներ։

----------

Գաղթական (04.06.2018), Ծլնգ (05.06.2018), Ուլուանա (04.06.2018)

----------


## Արշակ

> Հա, ասեմ, որ քաղաքական ակտիվ տարրի տակ տեքստում նշված անունները նկատի չունեմ։ Այլ օրինակ ընդհուպ ինձ։ Էս օրերին Արցախում հայտնված ու համը հանող Զարուհի Փոստանջյանին։ Բադասյանին։ Սասնա Ծռերին։ Նիկոլի թիմի ակտիվ գործիչներին։ Եվ այլն։


Արտ, մի հատ լրիվ քաղաքականությունից դուրս օրինակ բերեմ․ Թումանյանը իր ստեղծագործություններում լիքը խորը մտքեր ա արտահայտել, էն որ երկրիս ամենափայլուն ուղեղների համար լիքը խորանալու նյութ կա։ Բայց Թումանյանի հանճարը նրանում ա, որ ինչ գիտակցության մակարդակի էլ լինի կարդացողը կարդում ու իմաստալից, խելքը գլխին բան ա հասկանում Թումանյանի գրածից։ Երեխու հասկացածը թույն փիլիսոփայի հասկացածի խորությունը չի ունենալու բնականաբար, բայց երեխեն լրիվ թարս, վնասակար բան չի հասկանա։

Հիմա Լևոնի խոսքը եթե նույնիսկ քաղաքական ակտիվ տարրին թույն մեսիջներ էր հաղորդում, բայց ժողովրդի մեծ մասին թարս, վնասակար մեսիջներ էր տալիս։ Ամենամեծ պրոբլեմը իմ համար էդ ա։ Որովհետև եթե պիտի ժողովրդին թարս մեսիջ հասնի, ապա խելոք մարդը իր թույն քաղաքագիտական մեսիջը այլ խողովակներով կանի։ 
ՈՒ էս պրոբլեմը լուրջ ա։ Էդ մի բան ա, որի վրա Լևոնը միշտ թքած ա ունեցել, էդտեղից էլ իր ձախողումները։

----------


## Chuk

Արշակ ջան, այո, իրա հիմնական ուղերձն էր, որ Արցախում իրավիճակը շատ նուրբ ա՝ նման ցույցեր անելու համար։ Ուղերձը հղված էր հիմնականում քաղաքական դաշտին, ոչ միայն Նիկոլին ու Բակոյին, ու հիմնականում տեղ հասավ։ Ժողովրդի մեջ էլ էդ հարցը քննարկվեց, ու անկախ նրանից դու ինչ դիրքորոշման եկար, լավ ա որ քննարկեցիր։

Նիկոլի՝ «այլ երկրի» ներքաղաքականությանը խառնվելն եկավ ապացուցելու, որ ինքն էլ ա հասկանում, որ էնտեղ սենց ցնցումային տարբերակ պետք չի։

Բակոյի՝ անհապաղ գործելու խոստումները ցույց են տալիս, որ Արցախի ղեկավարությունն էլ ա էդ հասկանում։

Ավելի ասեմ, Արցախի ղեկավարությունը դա հասկանում ա առանց Լևոնի կոչի էլ։ Կարծում եմ, որ Նիկոլն էս ընթացքում էնքան մանրուքների ու փաստաթղթերի ա ծանոթացել, որ ինքն էլ էր հասկանում առանց Լևոնի կոչի էլ։ Ու եթե Լևոնը չխոսեր էլ, հավանական ա, որ Նիկոլը մեկ ա էս ուղերձն ունենար։ Չնայած որոշակի խթան հաստատ Լևոնի կոչն էլ եղավ էդ հարցում։

Էն, որ քաղաքական շրջանակները Լևոնի խոսքից հետո անցան քննարկումների ու մեծ մասը եկավ իր մոտեցմանը, խոսում ա էն մասին, որ կոչի հրապարակային լինելը կարևոր էր։

Էն, որ Լևոնը ցույց տվեց, որ կան անձինք, ովքեր հանրային պատասխանատվություն վերցնեն, էլի լավ ա։ Էն որ էդ հանրային պատասխանատվությունը վերցրեց Նիկոլը՝ հրաշալի ա, ու իր համար պատվաբեր։ Էն, որ Ռոբն ու Սերժը չվերցրին, էլի լավ ա, ու էլի սահմաններ ա գծում, որը շատ կարևոր ա։

Էն որ Լևոնը խոսեց Սյամոյի ազատ արձակելու անհրաժեշտության մասին, էլի կարեոր ուղերձ ա։

Էն որ դուք տենց էլ չհասկացաք, իմ համար խիստ ցավալի ա։ Էն որ դու անձով պայմանավորված ես հետևություններդ անում՝ պայմանավորված ա էս հասարակ քաղաքական խոսքն ու քայլը չընկալելովդ։

----------

Mephistopheles (05.06.2018)

----------


## Արշակ

> Արշակ ջան, այո, իրա հիմնական ուղերձն էր, որ Արցախում իրավիճակը շատ նուրբ ա՝ նման ցույցեր անելու համար։ Ուղերձը հղված էր հիմնականում քաղաքական դաշտին, ոչ միայն Նիկոլին ու Բակոյին, ու հիմնականում տեղ հասավ։ Ժողովրդի մեջ էլ էդ հարցը քննարկվեց, ու անկախ նրանից դու ինչ դիրքորոշման եկար, լավ ա որ քննարկեցիր։
> 
> Նիկոլի՝ «այլ երկրի» ներքաղաքականությանը խառնվելն եկավ ապացուցելու, որ ինքն էլ ա հասկանում, որ էնտեղ սենց ցնցումային տարբերակ պետք չի։
> 
> Բակոյի՝ անհապաղ գործելու խոստումները ցույց են տալիս, որ Արցախի ղեկավարությունն էլ ա էդ հասկանում։
> 
> Ավելի ասեմ, Արցախի ղեկավարությունը դա հասկանում ա առանց Լևոնի կոչի էլ։ Կարծում եմ, որ Նիկոլն էս ընթացքում էնքան մանրուքների ու փաստաթղթերի ա ծանոթացել, որ ինքն էլ էր հասկանում առանց Լևոնի կոչի էլ։ Ու եթե Լևոնը չխոսեր էլ, հավանական ա, որ Նիկոլը մեկ ա էս ուղերձն ունենար։ Չնայած որոշակի խթան հաստատ Լևոնի կոչն էլ եղավ էդ հարցում։
> 
> Էն, որ քաղաքական շրջանակները Լևոնի խոսքից հետո անցան քննարկումների ու մեծ մասը եկավ իր մոտեցմանը, խոսում ա էն մասին, որ կոչի հրապարակային լինելը կարևոր էր։
> ...


Արտ ջան, սկսենք նրանից, որ ես էն կարծիքին չեմ, թե Նիկոլը չպիտի որևէ ձևով խառնվեր։ Արցախը Հայաստանից անկախ պետություն չի, ինչքան էլ արտաքին ատյաններում ձև բռնենք։ Հայաստանը հազար ձևի ակտիվ մասնակցում ա Արցախյան պատերազմին հետևաբար լրիվ նորմալ ա, որ միջամտեր, գոնե էն ֆորմատով, որով Նիկոլը միջամտեց էս ընթացքում։

Իհարկե հետին թվով հեշտ ա խոսելը, բայց համենայն դեպս ենթադրելի էր, որ Նիկոլը էս ընթացքում ոչ հրապարակային Բակոյի հետ էս հարցը քննարկում ա, որ հենց բանը հասնի կոչ անելուն, կոչ էլ կանի։ 

Այսինքն՝ ըստ իս, քաղաքական էլիտային Լևոնի կոչը չէր, որ հարց լուծեց, էլիտային խելքի բերեց։ Լևոնի կոչից տակը մնաց ժողովրդին հասած «մեր պես պատերազմական երկրում ցույցեր չի կարելի անել» անդուր մեսիջը։ ՈՒ չէ, քաղաքական շրջանակներում մեծ մասը չեկավ իր մոտեցմանը։ Բարեբախտաբար մեծ մասը չեկավ «պատերազմական երկրում ցույցեր չի կարելի անել» մոտեցմանը, մեծ մասը չեկավ «ոստիկանության պետ գործից հանելով Արցախը կկորցնենք» ապոկալիպտիկ եզրակացությանը։ 

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա Ռոբ ու Սերժին, բնական ա, որ Ռոբ ու Սերժը էս պահին ոչ մի բան չէին անելու, որովհետև ոչ Նիկոլը իրանց կարիքը ուներ, ոչ էլ բանը հասել էր էն ապոկալիպտիկ, օրհասական վիճակին, որ երկրի բոլոր նախկին ու ներկա ղեկավարներով իրար ձեռ բռնած ժողովրդի առաջ կոչ անեին։ Եթե տենց իրար ձեռ բռնելը ազդեցիկ էլ կարար լիներ, էս հաստատ դրան գնալու պահը չէր․ եթե նույնիսկ պոտենցիալ կար հասնելու (ինչում խիստ կասկածում եմ), դեռ շա՜տ հեռու էր հասնելուց։ 

Իսկ էս պահին Լևոնի կողմից Սերժին ու հատկապես Ռոբին կոչ անելու միակ քյարը անհարկի իրանց կշիռ տալն եղավ, քան իրանք արժանի էին։ 
Մարդը որին Լևոնը վախտին Հաագայի դատարանում ուզում էր դատեր որպես մարդկության նկատմամբ հանցագործություն արած մարդ, ում մեղադրել ա սահմանադրական խախտմամբ իշխանությունը զավթելու մեջ, հիմա հրավիրում ա ներկա քաղաքականության մեջ խառնվելու։  Նույնիսկ օրհասական, «սարդարապատային» իրավիճակում Ռոբի օգնությանը դիմելու օգուտ ու վնասը վիճելի ա։ 
Մի խոսքով, իրավիճակի դրական փոփոխության վաստակը Լևոնին վերագրելուդ հիմքեր չեմ տեսնում։ Տվյալ դեպքում Լևոնից անդուր շեշտադրումներ մնացին մենակ։

----------

Գաղթական (04.06.2018)

----------


## Chuk

:Love:

----------


## Արշակ

Միակ քյարը, որ Լևոնի մեսիջի ու Նիկոլի կոչի համադրությունից եղավ, էդ էն էր, որ Բակոն էդքան հեղինակություն չունի, Նիկոլն ա շեֆը, Նիկոլն ա Բակոյին ասում ինչը–ոնց, հարց լուծում։ Էն էլ չգիտեմ, էդ լավ ա՞, թե վատ։ Որ Նիկոլը մեր համար էս պահին ավելի վստահելի մարդ ա ու սենց ընկալումը իրա դիրքերն ամրապնդում ա Արցախում, էդ առումով լավ ա, բայց գլոբալով՝ չգիտեմ ինչքանով ա լավ էն ընկալումը, որ ՀՀ նախագահն ա ԼՂՀ նախագահի շեֆը։ Կարող ա էդ էլ ա լավ, եսիմ  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

Կոշմառ։
Ի՞նչ շեֆ։

Ընդամենը ցույց ա տալիս որ ՀՀն ու ՀՀ վարչապետը խիստ մտահոգ են ու պատրաստ են նպաստել Արցախում հարցերի լուծմանը, խաղաղարարի դեր ստանձնել։

----------


## Chuk

Անթույլատրելի բան կատարվեց, Նիկոլը կոչով հանդես եկավ, իսկ արցախցիները կոչը լսեցին։

Կարևորը որ դուք համարեք, որ Լևոնի ուղերձն անթույլատրելի էր, ինքնագովազդ էր, վատն էր ։ճ

----------


## Lion

Բայց ինչի՞ անթույլատրելի: Ավելի լավ, բոլորի գիտակցությունում ընդգծվեց, որ միասնական պետություն ենք, իսկ Բակոն էլ մի քիչ է ավել, քան ՀՀ մարզպետներից մեկը...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Անթույլատրելի բան կատարվեց, Նիկոլը կոչով հանդես եկավ, իսկ արցախցիները կոչը լսեցին։
> 
> Կարևորը որ դուք համարեք, որ Լևոնի ուղերձն անթույլատրելի էր, ինքնագովազդ էր, վատն էր ։ճ


Ապեր, Նիկոլի կոչը Լևոնի ելույթը չի իմաստովորում, իրար հետ վաբշե կապ չունեն: 

Բայց, եթե դրական բան ես ուզում, էտ ՀԱԿ-ի էսօրվա հայտարարությունն ա ընտրությունների վերաբերյալ: Մեջը միտք կա, բովանդակություն կա, առաջարկություն կա: Հույս կա, որ ՀԱԿ-ը նորմալ կմասնակցի քաղաքական ու ընտրական պրոցեսներին:

----------


## Chuk

Հետադարձ ակնարկ.




> Քանի որ պահանջները հասցեագրված են Բակո Սահակյանին, նրա խոսքը, որքան էլ հեղինակավոր, համոզիչ չի լինի բողոքավորների համար: Անհրաժեշտ է մի երրորդ, չեզոք կողմի ակտիվ միջամտությունն ու հորդորը` Ղարաբաղի ներքաղաքական կայունությունը վերականգնելու և պետական մեքենայի անխափան գործունեությունն ապահովելու համար: Այդ կողմը դեռևս 1993 թվականից իրեն պաշտոնապես Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի անվտանգության երաշխավոր հայտարարած երկրի` Հայաստանի Հանրապետության ղեկավարն է` Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը:


Այսպիսով Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ասում ա, որ Բակոն կտա հավաստիացումներ, բայց դրանք բավական, համոզիչ չեն լինի: Բակոն տալիս է հավաստիացումները.




> Հետաքննությունը անվերապահորեն տարվելու է օրենքի տառին ու ոգուն խիստ համապատասխան եւ հնարավորինս հրապարակային՝ հանրությանը պարբերաբար իրազեկելով ընթացքի մասին: Բոլոր մեղավորները ենթարկվելու են պատասխանատվության՝ օրենքով սահմանված կարգով


Բայց դրանք համոզիչ չեն լինում: Ցույցերը շարունակվում են: Լևոնը նաև ասում էր, որ արբիտրի դեր պետք է իր վրա վերցնի Նիկոլը, որպես չեզոք կողմ միջամտի: Այդ դեպքում ժողովուրդը կլսի:
Այս մասին մեր շատ սիրելի Տրիբունն ասում է.




> Դո կորոշի Բակո Սահակյանը ու Արցախի ժողովուրդը: Ոչ Լևոնը, ոչ Նիկոլը, ոչ էլ առավել ևս Սերժիկն ու Ռոբը, որոնց հետ Լևոնը հոգեպես խիստ կապվածություն ա զգում:


Չնայած մեր շատ սիրելի Տրիբունի, Նիկոլը ճիշտ գնահատելով իրավիճակը ունենում է տեսաուղերձ, որտեղ ըստ էության ճշտորեն կատարում է Լևոնի ակնարկած միջամտությունը (ես որևէ ձևի չեմ պնդում, որ եթե Լևոնը չխոսեր, էդ միջամտությունը չէր լինի):




> Ես ուշի ուշով հետևում եմ Արցախում ծավալվող իրադարձություններին, մշտական  կապի մեջ եմ եղել Արցախի նախագահ Բակո Սահակյանի հետ և գոհունակությամբ եմ արձանագրում, որ Արցախի նախագահը մի քանի անգամ հանդիպումներ է ունեցել  ցուցարարների ներկայացուցիչների հետ, լսել նրանց պահանջները և դրանց վերաբերյալ մտահոգությունների վերաբերյալ ձեռք են բերվել կոնկրետ պայմանավորվածություններ, և Արցախի նախագահն ասել է, որ պատրաստ է ի կատար ածել այդ պայմանավորվածությունները, լրիվ, ամբողջական քննություն իրականացնել:
> 
> ...
> 
> Ըստ էության՝ ցույցն իր նպատակին հասել է, և կարծում եմ, որ հիմա գնդակը Արցախի իշխանությունների դաշտում է, հիմա ճիշտ կլինի, որ հարգելի ցուցարարները գնդակը թողնեն իշխանությունների դաշտում:


Այսինքն կատարում է էն, ինչն ըստ Տրիբունի չպիտի կատարեին:

Սրան Արցախի ցուցարարները պատասխանում են.



> Հաշվի առնելով Արցախի նախագահ Բակո Սահակյանի հետ ձեռք բերված պայմանավորվածությունները և ՀՀ վարչապետ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի կոչը՝ դադարեցնում ենք բողոքի գործողությունները:



Ու էսքանից հետո մեր շատ սիրելի Տրիբունը գրում ա.




> Ապեր, Նիկոլի կոչը Լևոնի ելույթը չի իմաստովորում, իրար հետ վաբշե կապ չունեն:



Ինձ չի մնում այլ բան քան վերահաստատել իմ լրիվ անկեղծ ու մեծ սերն առ իմ սիրելի բարեկամին՝ Տրիբունին  :Love:

----------

Աթեիստ (05.06.2018)

----------


## Արշակ

> Կոշմառ։
> Ի՞նչ շեֆ։
> 
> Ընդամենը ցույց ա տալիս որ ՀՀն ու ՀՀ վարչապետը խիստ մտահոգ են ու պատրաստ են նպաստել Արցախում հարցերի լուծմանը, խաղաղարարի դեր ստանձնել։


Արտ, տեխնիկապես քո ասածով ա, քո ասած քաղաքական էլիտայի առումով օկ ա, բայց իմ ասածը հասարակ ժողովրդի էմոցիոնալ ընկալման մասին ա։ Լևոնն ասում ա․ «Քանի որ պահանջները հասցեագրված են Բակո Սահակյանին, նրա խոսքը, որքան էլ հեղինակավոր, համոզիչ չի լինի բողոքավորների համար»։ Այսինքն՝ Լևոնը որպես ակնհայտ բան ասում ա, որ Բակոն ինքն իրանով հարցը չի կարա լուծի, Նիկոլն էլ իր ելույթում ասում ա էս ընթացքում Բակոյի հետ խնդիրը քննարկում էի, էսա ձեր պայմանների հետ համաձայնության եկավ, ապրեք, դե հիմա ցրվենք տներով, եթե պետք լինի էլի կհավաքվենք։ 
Քաղաքականության հարաբերությունների ակադեմիկ կանոնների մեջ չխորացած հասարակ ժողովրդի էմոցիոնալ ընկալմամբ եթե նայես – Բակոն հարց չի կարա լուծի, Բակոն հարցի լուծումը Նիկոլի հետ էր քննարկում, Նիկոլն էլ վերջում իտոգ տվեց, արդյունքում Նիկոլի կոչով ժողովուրդը ցրվում ա տներով, կոնֆլիկտը հարթվում ա։  :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

Էս ամգամ Չուկը ճիշտ էր: Ինձ էլ ա արդեն թվում, որ Նիկոլը ԼՏՊ ին լսեց: Բայց ստեղ կայֆը էն ա, որ Նիկոլի խոսքը հարգեցին, այ էս փաստի վրա ուրախացա:

----------

Chuk (05.06.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, տեխնիկապես քո ասածով ա, քո ասած քաղաքական էլիտայի առումով օկ ա, բայց իմ ասածը հասարակ ժողովրդի էմոցիոնալ ընկալման մասին ա։ Լևոնն ասում ա․ «Քանի որ պահանջները հասցեագրված են Բակո Սահակյանին, նրա խոսքը, որքան էլ հեղինակավոր, համոզիչ չի լինի բողոքավորների համար»։ Այսինքն՝ Լևոնը որպես ակնհայտ բան ասում ա, որ Բակոն ինքն իրանով հարցը չի կարա լուծի, Նիկոլն էլ իր ելույթում ասում ա էս ընթացքում Բակոյի հետ խնդիրը քննարկում էի, էսա ձեր պայմանների հետ համաձայնության եկավ, ապրեք, դե հիմա ցրվենք տներով, եթե պետք լինի էլի կհավաքվենք։ 
> Քաղաքականության հարաբերությունների ակադեմիկ կանոնների մեջ չխորացած հասարակ ժողովրդի էմոցիոնալ ընկալմամբ եթե նայես – Բակոն հարց չի կարա լուծի, Բակոն հարցի լուծումը Նիկոլի հետ էր քննարկում, Նիկոլն էլ վերջում իտոգ տվեց, արդյունքում Նիկոլի կոչով ժողովուրդը ցրվում ա տներով, կոնֆլիկտը հարթվում ա։


Արշակ ջան, երբ ասենք ՊՊԾ գնդի գրավման ժամանակ Բալասանյանն եկել էր Սերժի հավաստիացումները տանում-բերում էր Սասնա Ծռերին, ինքը դրանից շեֆ չդառավ: 

Էս դեպքում էլ կա կոնֆլիկտ, կա կոնֆլիկտի երկու կողմ, ու կա միջնորդ, որը իր վրա վերցնում երաշխավորի ու հանդարտացնողի դեր:

Շեֆության հարց բացարձակ չկա:

----------


## Chuk

> Էս ամգամ Չուկը ճիշտ էր: Ինձ էլ ա արդեն թվում, որ Նիկոլը ԼՏՊ ին լսեց: Բայց ստեղ կայֆը էն ա, որ Նիկոլի խոսքը հարգեցին, այ էս փաստի վրա ուրախացա:


Գայլ, լրիվ անկեղծ, ես չեմ համարում, որ եթե Լևոնը չասեր, Նիկոլը չէր անի: Կարծում եմ, մեկ ա կաներ: Բայց հրապարակային քննարկման ու քաղաքական շրջանակներին հարցի կարևորության վրա կենտրոնացնելու համար Լևոնի արածը շատ կարևոր եմ համարում:

----------

Գաղթական (05.06.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հետադարձ ակնարկ.
> 
> 
> 
> Այսպիսով Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ասում ա, որ Բակոն կտա հավաստիացումներ, բայց դրանք բավական, համոզիչ չեն լինի: Բակոն տալիս է հավաստիացումները.
> 
> 
> 
> Բայց դրանք համոզիչ չեն լինում: Ցույցերը շարունակվում են: Լևոնը նաև ասում էր, որ արբիտրի դեր պետք է իր վրա վերցնի Նիկոլը, որպես չեզոք կողմ միջամտի: Այդ դեպքում ժողովուրդը կլսի:
> ...


Չուկ, ցույց տուր մի գրառում, որտեղ ես ասել եմ թե Նիկոլը ինչ պիտի անի, կամ ինչ պիտի չանի: 

Ես ասել եմ ու հիմա էլ պնդում եմ. Լևոնի ելույթը անտեղի էր ու անիմաստ:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, ցույց տուր մի գրառում, որտեղ ես ասել եմ թե Նիկոլը ինչ պիտի անի, կամ ինչ պիտի չանի: 
> 
> Ես ասել եմ ու հիմա էլ պնդում եմ. Լևոնի ելույթը անտեղի էր ու անիմաստ:


 :Love:

----------


## Gayl

> Գայլ, լրիվ անկեղծ, ես չեմ համարում, որ եթե Լևոնը չասեր, Նիկոլը չէր անի: Կարծում եմ, մեկ ա կաներ: Բայց հրապարակային քննարկման ու քաղաքական շրջանակներին հարցի կարևորության վրա կենտրոնացնելու համար Լևոնի արածը շատ կարևոր եմ համարում:


Դե կամ էլ նպաստեց, բայց ինչ որ ազդեցություն հաստատ ունեցավ: Հիմա ինձ հետաքրքիր ա վարչապետը ինչ լուծում ունի?, թե պատերազմի մեջ գտնվող Արցախը բոյկոտի իրավունք չունի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Գայլ, լրիվ անկեղծ, ես չեմ համարում, որ եթե Լևոնը չասեր, Նիկոլը չէր անի: Կարծում եմ, մեկ ա կաներ:


Հենց էս ա խնդիրը, որ ամենայն հավանականությամբ կաներ: Բա էլ ինչ կարիք կա առմագեդոն նկարել դրանից առաջ, յանի պետականությամբ անհանգստացած ելույթ եմ ունենում: Այսինքն սաղս գիտենք էտ պարզ ճշարտությունը, բայց ով դրա մասին բարձր ու անհանգիստ գոռաց, պետաանամետ ա ու շատ խելացի:

----------


## Chuk

> Հենց էս ա խնդիրը, որ ամենայն հավանականությամբ կաներ: Բա էլ ինչ կարիք կա առմագեդոն նկարել դրանից առաջ, յանի պետականությամբ անհանգստացած ելույթ եմ ունենում: Այսինքն սաղս գիտենք էտ պարզ ճշարտությունը, բայց ով դրա մասին բարձր ու անհանգիստ գոռաց, պետաանամետ ա ու շատ խելացի:


Լիքը գրել եմ, թե ինչի:

----------


## Chuk

> Հիմա ինձ հետաքրքիր ա վարչապետը ինչ լուծում ունի?, թե պատերազմի մեջ գտնվող Արցախը բոյկոտի իրավունք չունի:


Ինչի՞ն ինչ լուծում: Հարցդ լավ չհասկացա:

----------


## Gayl

> Ինչի՞ն ինչ լուծում: Հարցդ լավ չհասկացա:


Խի են դուրս եկել ցույցի? Թե մենակ հանգստացնելով ու տուն ուղարկելով ա?
Արցախի ժողովուրդն էլ ա ուզում լավ արի,թե պիտի պատերազմի երեսից ինչ ուզեն նետներն անեն? 
Չուկ, եթե Հայաստանում բարեփոխումներ են լինելու ուրեմն Արցախում էլ պիտի լինի:

----------


## Chuk

> Խի են դուրս եկել ցույցի? Թե մենակ հանգստացնելով ու տուն ուղարկելով ա?
> Արցախի ժողովուրդն էլ ա ուզում լավ արի,թե պիտի պատերազմի երեսից ինչ ուզեն նետներն անեն? 
> Չուկ, եթե Հայաստանում բարեփոխումներ են լինելու ուրեմն Արցախում էլ պիտի լինի:


Գայլ ջան, ամենաբարձր մակարդակով անհանգստացած են ու ուզում են ուղիներ գտնել:
Թե Արայիկ Հարությունյանը (մեր ԿԳՆ նախարարը չէ, իրանց պետնախարարը), թե Բակո Սահակյանը հավաստիացրել են, որ խնդիրը լուծելու են: Արդեն իսկ կան ձերբակալություններ, խոսքերից հասկացվում ա, որ կադրային փոփոխություններ էլ են լինելու:

Խնդիրն էն ա, որ կային բզբզացողներ: Անգամ բացառված չի, որ բզբզացողների մեջ կային դրսի պատվեր կատարողներ (էս դավադրությունների տեսություն չի, պատերազմող երկրում էդ միշտ հնարավոր ա): Զառան էր ստեղից գնացել համը հանում էր: Բադասյանենք արդեն ուրիշ թեմաներ էին ֆռցնում: Ու էս սաղ ֆոնին, ինչքան էլ որ Բակոյենք գնում էին խնդրի լուծման, բավարար չէր, որ ցույցը մարեր: Երրորդ կողմի միջամտության, հեղինակություն ունեցողի գառանտ կանգնելու հարց կար: Թե չէ խնդիրը լուծում ստանալու ա, հանգստացնել, տուն ուղարկելու հարց չի:

----------


## Gayl

Տեսնենք ինչ կստացվի: Ուզում եմ Բակոին ու Արայիկին հավատալ,բայց չի ստացվում, դե Արցախում էլ իրանց չեն հավատում:

----------


## Chuk

> Տեսնենք ինչ կստացվի: Ուզում եմ Բակոին ու Արայիկին հավատալ,բայց չի ստացվում, դե Արցախում էլ իրանց չեն հավատում:


Արցախում ռեալ իրավիճակ գնահատելը բարդ ա: Ես բավական շատ շրջանակներ գիտեմ, որ Բակոյին լավ են տրամադրված: Հակառակն էլ անշուշտ գիտեմ:

Բայց էստեղ մի կարևոր բան կա: Հայաստանի իրանց օժանդակելը լրիվ օքեյ ա, Նիկոլի սենց պահվածքը լրիվ օքեյ ա: Բայց ոչ ավելին: Իսկ նախկինում բոլորը գիտեին, որ Բակոն ստեղի նախագահի կամակատարն ա: Հիմա ինքն ավելի շատ ինքնուրույն քաղաքականություն տանելու հնարավորություն ունի, որը կարող ա լրիվ պատկերը փոխի՝ դրական ուղղությամբ:

----------

Gayl (05.06.2018)

----------


## Արշակ

> Արշակ ջան, երբ ասենք ՊՊԾ գնդի գրավման ժամանակ Բալասանյանն եկել էր Սերժի հավաստիացումները տանում-բերում էր Սասնա Ծռերին, ինքը դրանից շեֆ չդառավ: 
> 
> Էս դեպքում էլ կա կոնֆլիկտ, կա կոնֆլիկտի երկու կողմ, ու կա միջնորդ, որը իր վրա վերցնում երաշխավորի ու հանդարտացնողի դեր:
> 
> Շեֆության հարց բացարձակ չկա:


Ըստ իս Բալասանյանի ու Նիկոլի մասնակցությունը, դիրքը ու դերը իրարից ահագին տարբեր են ու լրիվ տարբեր ձևով են ընկալվում, չնայած եթե զուտ ֆորմալ նայենք երկուսն էլ միջնորդ են։ Միամտություն ա, էդ տարբերությունները հաշվի չառնելը։ Էդ տարբերությունները և քաղաքական էլիտան ա հաշվի առնում, և առավել ևս ժողովրդի աչքում լրիվ տարբեր ընկալումներ կարա առաջացնի։

----------


## Chuk

> Ըստ իս Բալասանյանի ու Նիկոլի մասնակցությունը, դիրքը ու դերը իրարից ահագին տարբեր են ու լրիվ տարբեր ձևով են ընկալվում, չնայած եթե զուտ ֆորմալ նայենք երկուսն էլ միջնորդ են։ Միամտություն ա, էդ տարբերությունները հաշվի չառնելը։ Էդ տարբերությունները և քաղաքական էլիտան ա հաշվի առնում, և առավել ևս ժողովրդի աչքում լրիվ տարբեր ընկալումներ կարա առաջացնի։


Արշ ջան, ժողովրդի աչքում Նիկոլը ամբողջ աշխարհի հայության կողմից ընդունելի մարդ ա, հեղինակություն ունեցող (ինչին ժողովուրդը հանգել ա Արցախում, Սոչիում ու Վրաստանում ընդունելություններից ու այլ հանգամանքներից): Էդ թվում Արցախի հայության համար ա ընդունելի մարդ, հեղինակություն ունեցող: Այլ ոչ թե ինքը Արցախում շեֆն ա )) 

Ու շեֆի մասին խոսալը սխալ զրույց ա ))

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Լևոնի պրոբլեմն էն ա, որ իր ամեն հոդվածից հետո տարբեր մարդիկ պիտի հասարակ մահկանացուներին բացատրեն, թե Լևոնն էս անգամ էս ինչ խորիմաստ մտքեր ա արտահայտել ու հատկապես իր խոսքերը ում են ուղղված եղել։ Չուկը օրինակ դա անում ա ակումբում։ Ինձ միշտ զարմացնում ա, եթե կոնկրետ մարդկանց բան ունի ասելու, թող էլի հրապարակային արտահայտվի, բայց նշի ում ա ասում։ Ամեն անգամ սենց օդի միջին բաներ ա ասում, բայց բանից պարզվում ա ինքը սկի մեր հետ էլ չէր խոսում, կոնկրետ մարդկանց էր ուղղված։

----------

Արշակ (05.06.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Լևոնի պրոբլեմն էն ա, որ իր ամեն հոդվածից հետո տարբեր մարդիկ պիտի հասարակ մահկանացուներին բացատրեն, թե Լևոնն էս անգամ էս ինչ խորիմաստ մտքեր ա արտահայտել ու հատկապես իր խոսքերը ում են ուղղված եղել։ Չուկը օրինակ դա անում ա ակումբում։ Ինձ միշտ զարմացնում ա, եթե կոնկրետ մարդկանց բան ունի ասելու, թող էլի հրապարակային արտահայտվի, բայց նշի ում ա ասում։ Ամեն անգամ սենց օդի միջին բաներ ա ասում, բայց բանից պարզվում ա ինքը սկի մեր հետ էլ չէր խոսում, կոնկրետ մարդկանց էր ուղղված։


Ներս ջան, որտև իրա խոսքերը բազմաշերտ են: Ասենք նայի, ասում եմ հիմնական հասցեատերն էսինչներն են: Բայց նաև նշում եմ, որ ժողովրդին հասանելի լինելն էլ բոնուս ա:

Բայց էդ խնդիրն իսկապես ունի, ու մի անգամ չի որ էդ մասին ներսում ասել եմ: Ինքն էդտեղ էլ խնդիր ունի. էն ա, ինչ կա: Ինձ կամ ուրիշին հաճոյանալու համար իրան չի փոխում: Ամբոխահաճության ձևերը Նիկոլից էլ լավ գիտի, բայց չի օգտագործում: Ու մեզ մի անգամ չի, որ ասել ա, որ եթե ուզում եք երկրի համար աշխատեք, ամբոխահաճական բաները պիտի մի կողմ դնեք: Որ կարող ա մեր ասածից մեզ սկսեն ատել, մեզ հայհոյեն, փնովեն, հարվածեն, բայց մեր խնդիրն ա մեր պատկերացրած ճշմարտությունը տեղ հասցնելը, քննարկման թեմա դարձնելը, մարդկանց ուշադրությունը հրավիրելը: Մի խոսքով, տարվեցի: Ուղղակի ուզեցի ցույց տամ թե ՆԱԵՎ ինչի եմ իրան սիրում ))

----------

Աթեիստ (05.06.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Հետադարձ ակնարկ.
> 
> Այսպիսով Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ասում ա, որ Բակոն կտա հավաստիացումներ, բայց դրանք բավական, համոզիչ չեն լինի: Բակոն տալիս է հավաստիացումները.
> 
> Բայց դրանք համոզիչ չեն լինում: Ցույցերը շարունակվում են: Լևոնը նաև ասում էր, որ արբիտրի դեր պետք է իր վրա վերցնի Նիկոլը, որպես չեզոք կողմ միջամտի: Այդ դեպքում ժողովուրդը կլսի:
> Այս մասին մեր շատ սիրելի Տրիբունն ասում է.
> 
> Չնայած մեր շատ սիրելի Տրիբունի, Նիկոլը ճիշտ գնահատելով իրավիճակը ունենում է տեսաուղերձ, որտեղ ըստ էության ճշտորեն կատարում է Լևոնի ակնարկած միջամտությունը (ես որևէ ձևի չեմ պնդում, որ եթե Լևոնը չխոսեր, էդ միջամտությունը չէր լինի):
> 
> ...


Ժամանակ չունեմ հետևելու թե ով ինչ ասեց ումից հետո, բայց կոնկրետ այս քո գրառումից դատելով, քո ներկայացրած պատկերը լրիվ աղավաղում է իրողությունները։ Իմ աչքին Նիկոլը կապնվել ա Բակոյի հետ, ու հարցրել է՝ Բակո ընկեր, պե՞տք ա մի բան ասեմ, թե՞ յոլա կգնաս։ Բակոն էլ պատասխանել ա. «կարամ յոլա գնամ, բայց ուզում ես, մի բան ասա՝ համ ժողովուրդը ավելի շուտ կհանգստանա, համ էլ՝ սեր, համերաշխություն, եղբայրական հանրապետություններ, Բակոն ու Նիկոլն էլ ուս ուսի տված մեր բոլոր խնդիրները կլուծեն»։ Ու Նիկոլն էլ ասում ա՝ աչքիս վրա։ Ու մի երկու բառով ասում ա՝ ժող ջան, լոխ լավ ա, ժամանակ տվեք, հարցը լուծվող ա։ Բոլորը գոհ, բոլորը երջանիկ, իսկ Լևոնը ստեղ ընդհանրապես երրորդ էլ չէ, է, այլ չորրորդ կողմ ա...

----------


## Chuk

> Ժամանակ չունեմ հետևելու թե ով ինչ ասեց ումից հետո, բայց կոնկրետ այս քո գրառումից դատելով, քո ներկայացրած պատկերը լրիվ աղավաղում է իրողությունները։ Իմ աչքին Նիկոլը կապնվել ա Բակոյի հետ, ու հարցրել է՝ Բակո ընկեր, պե՞տք ա մի բան ասեմ, թե՞ յոլա կգնաս։ Բակոն էլ պատասխանել ա. «կարամ յոլա գնամ, բայց ուզում ես, մի բան ասա՝ համ ժողովուրդը ավելի շուտ կհանգստանա, համ էլ՝ սեր, համերաշխություն, եղբայրական հանրապետություններ, Բակոն ու Նիկոլն էլ ուս ուսի տված մեր բոլոր խնդիրները կլուծեն»։ Ու Նիկոլն էլ ասում ա՝ աչքիս վրա։ Ու մի երկու բառով ասում ա՝ ժող ջան, լոխ լավ ա, ժամանակ տվեք, հարցը լուծվող ա։ Բոլորը գոհ, բոլորը երջանիկ, իսկ Լևոնը ստեղ ընդհանրապես երրորդ էլ չէ, է, այլ չորրորդ կողմ ա...


 :Love:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> 


Քեզ էլ եմ սիրում։  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Քեզ էլ եմ սիրում։


Գուցե։ Իսկ այ կարդացածի մասին մտածել չես սիրում ))

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չուկ, ցույց տուր մի գրառում, որտեղ ես ասել եմ թե Նիկոլը ինչ պիտի անի, կամ ինչ պիտի չանի: 
> 
> Ես ասել եմ ու հիմա էլ պնդում եմ. *Լևոնի ելույթը անտեղի էր ու անիմաստ:*


բոլոր նորմալ երկրների նորմալ նախկին նախագահների ելույթներն ու տեղին են ու իմաստավորված, ախպեր ջան... խոսքը մենակ Լևոնի մասին չի... նախկին նախագահները, յուժուալլի, ավելի լավ են տեղեկացված լինում ու ծանոթ են երկրի ներքին ու արտաքին անցուդարձերին և ունեն սեփական պետական փորձ... նորմալ պրակտիկա ա...

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Գուցե։ Իսկ այ կարդացածի մասին մտածել չես սիրում ))


Էհ Չուկ... եթե իմանայիր թե կոնկրետ սրանում ինչքա՜ն ես սխալվում... բայց թեման չառևանգեմ, այն իմ մասին չի, այլ Լևոնի  :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

> Էհ Չուկ... եթե իմանայիր թե կոնկրետ սրանում ինչքա՜ն ես սխալվում... բայց թեման չառևանգեմ, այն իմ մասին չի, այլ Լևոնի


Հա, սրբագրեմ. հենց խոսքը Լևոնին ա վերաբերում կարդացածը հասկանալ չես սիրում, ավտոմատ ծիկով միանում ա հակադարձելու ֆունկցիան։ Բայց էդ մենակ քո մոտ չի, շատերի մոտ ա էդ մտածելու անջատումը լինում Լևոնի անունը լսելուց ։ճ

----------


## Ծլնգ

> բոլոր նորմալ երկրների նորմալ նախկին նախագահների ելույթներն ու տեղին են ու իմաստավորված, ախպեր ջան... խոսքը մենակ Լևոնի մասին չի... նախկին նախագահները, յուժուալլի, ավելի լավ են տեղեկացված լինում ու ծանոթ են երկրի ներքին ու արտաքին անցուդարձերին և ունեն սեփական պետական փորձ... նորմալ պրակտիկա ա...


Ճիշտ ես, ունեն փորձ ու պրակտիկա, բայց մի քիչ էլ համեստություն... Լևոնի դեպքի տարբերությունը գիտե՞ս որն է, այն որ ինքը առաջին նախագահն է եղել, և իր մաշկի վրա չի զգացել իրենից առաջվա նախագահի իրեն խրատելը։ Իսկ օրինակ Քլինտոնը, Բուշերը, Օբաման գիտեն, թե նախորդ նախագահի բերան բացելը իրենց ինչքան անդուր կլիներ իրենց նախագահության օրոք, դրա համար էլ բերանները առանձնապես չեն բացում իրենցից հետո եկածի մասին...

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Հա, սրբագրեմ. հենց խոսքը Լևոնին ա վերաբերում կարդացածը հասկանալ չես սիրում, ավտոմատ ծիկով միանում ա հակադարձելու ֆունկցիան։ Բայց էդ մենակ քո մոտ չի, շատերի մոտ ա էդ մտածելու անջատումը լինում Լևոնի անունը լսելուց ։ճ


սրա մասին քեզ բազում ասել եմ, որ սխալվում ես... ինչպես նաև ասել եմ, որ այս թեմայով չեմ հավատում, թե հետդ հավասարակշռված զրուցելը հնարավոր է... բայց ես անբուժելի լավատես եմ... դեռ կսպասեմ այդ օրվան։  :Ծաղիկ:

----------


## Chuk

> Ճիշտ ես, ունեն փորձ ու պրակտիկա, բայց մի քիչ էլ համեստություն... Լևոնի դեպքի տարբերությունը գիտե՞ս որն է, այն որ ինքը առաջին նախագահն է եղել, և իր մաշկի վրա չի զգացել իրենից առաջվա նախագահի իրեն խրատելը։ Իսկ օրինակ Քլինտոնը, Բուշերը, Օբաման գիտեն, թե նախորդ նախագահի բերան բացելը իրենց ինչքան անդուր կլիներ իրենց նախագահության օրոք, դրա համար էլ բերանները առանձնապես չեն բացում իրենցից հետո եկածի մասին...


Այ Ծլնգ ջան, Լևոնը սաղ կյանքոըմ թե ինչ ա զգացել, թե ոնց են սաղ իրանք իրանց Լևոնից ավելի խելոքի տեղ դրած խրատ տվել։ Էս թեման վառ օրինակ ։ճ

Բայց օքեյ ա։ Խրատեք։ Ուղղակի մեկ-մեկ ձևի համար գոնե խրատվեք էլ )))

----------


## Chuk

> սրա մասին քեզ բազում ասել եմ, որ սխալվում ես... ինչպես նաև ասել եմ, որ այս թեմայով չեմ հավատում, թե հետդ հավասարակշռված զրուցելը հնարավոր է... բայց ես անբուժելի լավատես եմ... դեռ կսպասեմ այդ օրվան։


Ես էնքան լավատես չեմ, որ հավատամ, որ դու Լևոնի հետ կապված պատրաստ կլինես անաչառ քննարկման։

Բայց մի անգամ ոտդ որ Հայաստան ընկնի, կարող ենք թեյի սեղանի  շուրջը փորձենք։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ես էնքան լավատես չեմ, որ հավատամ, որ դու Լևոնի հետ կապված պատրաստ կլինես անաչառ քննարկման։


Դրա համար էլ դու այս բաժնի լավ մոդեր չես, իսկ ես՝ կլինեմ։  :Tongue: 



> Բայց մի անգամ ոտդ որ Հայաստան ընկնի, կարող ենք թեյի սեղանի  շուրջը փորձենք։


Արի փորձենք հեծանիվների վրա, լա՞վ, եթե նույնիսկ իրար չհասկանանք էլ, գոնե մի քյար կլինի՝ կմարզվենք մաքուր օդին։  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Դրա համար էլ դու այս բաժնի լավ մոդեր չես, իսկ ես՝ կլինեմ։ 
> 
> Արի փորձենք հեծանիվների վրա, լա՞վ, եթե նույնիսկ իրար չհասկանանք էլ, գոնե մի քյար կլինի՝ կմարզվենք մաքուր օդին։


Ես լրիվ հնարավոր եմ համարում, որ դու կլինես լավ մոդերատոր։ 

Չնայած լիքը հանգամանքներ կան, որ հակառակն են հուշում։ Բայց ես սովոր եմ խորքը նայել։ Խորքում հույս երևում ա, նենց որ հավանաբար քո օգտին կլինեմ քննարկման ժամանակ։

----------

Ծլնգ (05.06.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ես լրիվ հնարավոր եմ համարում, որ դու կլինես լավ մոդերատոր։ 
> 
> Չնայած լիքը հանգամանքներ կան, որ հակառակն են հուշում։ Բայց ես սովոր եմ խորքը նայել։ Խորքում հույս երևում ա, նենց որ հավանաբար քո օգտին կլինեմ քննարկման ժամանակ։


 :Smile:  այ հիմա իմացա «ղեկավարության մի մասի վերաբերմունքը»  :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ճիշտ ես, ունեն փորձ ու պրակտիկա, բայց մի քիչ էլ համեստություն... Լևոնի դեպքի տարբերությունը գիտե՞ս որն է, այն որ ինքը առաջին նախագահն է եղել, և իր մաշկի վրա չի զգացել իրենից առաջվա նախագահի իրեն խրատելը։ Իսկ օրինակ Քլինտոնը, Բուշերը, Օբաման գիտեն, թե նախորդ նախագահի բերան բացելը իրենց ինչքան անդուր կլիներ իրենց նախագահության օրոք, դրա համար էլ բերանները առանձնապես չեն բացում իրենցից հետո եկածի մասին...


սաղ թարս ես ասում ապեր... նախկին նախագահները խրատ չեն տալիս այլ խորհրդատվության կարգով կարծիք են հայտնում, դա բացարձակապես անդուր բան չի, ընդունված ա մանավանդ արտակարգ իրավիճակներում. նախկին նախագահները միշտ հանդես են եկել պետականության ու նախագահների սատար կանգնելու և նեցուկ լինելու նպատակով. դրանք միշտ հարգանքով են ընդունվել գործող նապագաըհների կողմից.... նախկին նախագահ ունենալը հարստություն ա ու միանշանակ օգուտ ա... էն երկրները որոնք չունեն նախկին նախագահ, այսինքն յա մեռած են յա էլ երկրից դուրս յա էլ բանտում, համարվում են երրորդ աշխարհի կամ չկայացած երկիր...

էն, որ Լևոնը նախորդ չի ունեցել էտ լավ նշան չի, բախտավորություն չի այլ բարդություն ա ու մեծ պատասխանատվություն...

----------

Chuk (06.06.2018), Աթեիստ (06.06.2018), Ծլնգ (06.06.2018), Տրիբուն (06.06.2018)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Սոցիալական ցանցերում սկսել է ֆռֆռալ այս տեսագրությունը․

----------


## Chuk

> Սոցիալական ցանցերում սկսել է ֆռֆռալ այս տեսագրությունը․


Հա, ու վատ չէր լինի, որ ամբողջականը ֆռֆռար, ոչ թե իրանց ուզած հատվածը։ Թազա արշավ ա սկսվել պապիի դեմ, բայց դեռ խղճուկ ա  :Jpit:

----------

Mephistopheles (19.07.2018)

----------


## Արամ

> Հա, ու վատ չէր լինի, որ ամբողջականը ֆռֆռար, ոչ թե իրանց ուզած հատվածը։ Թազա արշավ ա սկսվել պապիի դեմ, բայց դեռ խղճուկ ա


Բայց էսքան մասի տրամաբանությունն էլ ա, ոնց որ թե հասկանալի ու ընդունելի։ Մեսիջը պարզ ա, անհնար ա առանց կոմպրոմիսների վեճ հարթել, ինչ որ մեկը դրա հետ համաձայն չի՞։

----------

Mephistopheles (19.07.2018), Աթեիստ (19.07.2018)

----------


## Lion

Սկզբունքորեն համաձայն եմ, ես, բայց նաև կարծում եմ, որ անհնարա կոմպրոմիսներով ձգտել վեճ հարթել նրա հետ, ով դրան պատրաստ չի, ինչ որ մեկը դրա հետ համաձայն չի՞:

----------


## Վիշապ

Էս հոպարին սի*ր արեք էլի խնդրում եմ: 
Ինքը 98-ի իր հրաժարականից հետո ընդմիշտ բարդույթավորվել ա, ու ընդհանրապես թքած ունի Հայ ժողովդրի ճակատագրի վրա: 
Իրաքից խոսելուց թող խոսի նաև Իսրայելից, Թուրքիայից, Ռուսաստանից բայց ավելի լավ է ընդհանրապես չխոսի:

----------

Lion (19.07.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Էս հոպարին սի*ր արեք էլի խնդրում եմ: 
> Ինքը 98-ի իր հրաժարականից հետո ընդմիշտ բարդույթավորվել ա, ու ընդհանրապես թքած ունի Հայ ժողովդրի ճակատագրի վրա: 
> Իրաքից խոսելուց թող խոսի նաև Իսրայելից, Թուրքիայից, Ռուսաստանից բայց ավելի լավ է ընդհանրապես չխոսի:


բայց դու ինչ անհանդուրժողն ես դառել, տո․․․ էս հեղափոխությունը վրեդ հակառակ տնկած ծովաբողկի նման ա ազդել աչքիս  :LOL:

----------


## Վիշապ

> բայց դու ինչ անհանդուրժողն ես դառել, տո․․․ էս հեղափոխությունը վրեդ հակառակ տնկած ծովաբողկի նման ա ազդել աչքիս


Դու խառնում ես: Ես հեղափոխությունից առաջ էլ մի ծովաբողկս չէի... էհ, թու, ինչ եմ ասում...

----------

Lion (19.07.2018), Գաղթական (19.07.2018)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Պապին վերջապես նորմալ արտահայտվեց։




> *Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան. Ո՞րն է ելքը* Վազգեն Մանուկյանն այսօր ներկայացրել է ներքաղաքական ճգնաժամի հանգուցալուծման երեք տարբերակ՝ ա. ռազմական հեղաշրջումը,  բ. Հայրենիքի փրկության շարժման կազմակերպած համաժողովրդական ճնշման շնորհիվ վարչապետի պաշտոնանկությանը հասնելու ճանապարհը և գ. գործող վարչապետի կողմից արտահերթ ընտրության անցկացման անթույլատրելիությունը:
> 
> 
> Նա հաշվի չի առնում, սակայն, հետևյալ հանգամանքները. առաջին տարբերակը բացարձակապես հակասահմանադրական է, ինչը գիտակցելով՝ բանակը, հակառակ իր վրա ընդդիմության գործադրած ճնշումներին՝ մերժեց ամենայն վճռականությամբ: Ինչ վերաբերում է Հայրենիքի փրկության շարժմանը, ապա այն այլևս ժամանակավրեպ է, քանի որ ավելի քան քառամսյա հրապարակային միջոցառումներն ու ներքին սուր տարաձայնությունները ցույց տվեցին, որ այն բացարձակապես չի վայելում լայն զանգվածների աջակցությունը և լիովին սպառված է:
> 
> 
> Երրորդ տարբերակի հարցում ես լիովին համամիտ եմ Մանուկյանի հետ: Ինչու՞. որովհետև վարչապետն ու նրա հենարանը հանդիսացող քաղաքական ուժը, կրած խայտառակ պարտության համար պատասխանատվությունից խուսափելուց բացի, առաջնորդվում են ոչ թե պետության ամրապնդման և հզորացման մտահոգությամբ, այլ բացառապես իրենց իշխանությունն ամեն գնով պահպանելու անթաքույց մոլուցքով: Համաձայն եմ նաև հանրության մեջ հնչեցվող այն պնդումներին, որ իշխող ուժի կողմից կազմակերպված արտահերթ ընտրությունների անցկացման դեպքում, նրանք չեն խորշելու վարչական ռեսուրսների համատարած օգտագործումից, ինչի հետևանքով բոլոր ընտրատեղամասերը կարող են վերածվել լարվածության օջախների: Համոզված եմ, որ այդ պարագայում մենք ականատես ենք լինելու Հայաստանի պատմության ամենախայտառակ ընտրություններին: Իսկ դա կարող է նշանակել Հայոց պետականության վերջը կամ երկարատև մղձավանջային գոյատևումը:
> 
> 
> Ուստի թե՛ պետության, թե՛ ժողովրդի, թե՛ նաև անձամբ վարչապետի շահերից բխող միակ ելքն, իմ կարծիքով, վերջինիս անհապաղ և ինքնակամ հրաժարականն է և Ազգային ժողովի կողմից անձեռնմխելիության իրավական երաշխիքների ապահովմամբ, նրա, թեկուզ ժամանակավոր, ապաստանումն արտերկրում: Այդ պարագայում վարչապետի պարտականությունները պետք է դրվեն անկուսակցական փոխվարչապետի վրա, որն իր չեզոքության հանգամանքով ունակ է ապահովելու արդար ընտրությունների անցկացումը:



Ընդհանուր եզրահանգման հետ համաձայն եմ, բայց նշածս 2 կետերի հետ հեչ համաձայն չեմ։
1. Էս պահին ես վստահ եմ, որ եթե նույնիսկ լինի վարչական ռեսուրսի օգտագործում, դա լինելու է գործող իշխանությունների դեմ։ Էս պահին պետական ապարատում մեծ մաս են կազմում Նիկոլից զզված մարդիկ։ Ընդ որում էդ մարդկանցից շատերը զզվում են, որտև ասենք պատերազմ ա կրվել, կամ այլ հիմար քայլերի պատճառով, այլ որտև կոպիտ ասած «կոռմից ա կտրել»։ Խոսեք ցանկացած «գայիշնիկի» հետ։ Սաղ պետական ապարատը կոռումպացված էր, ու հիմա, քանի որ դա համակարգային բնույթ չի կրում, ծավալները խիստ պակասել են, իսկ աշխատավարձերը չեն ավելացել։

2. Գոնե Լևոնը չպտի դեռ չտեսած ընտրությունները որակի ամենախայտառակ, էն դեպքում, երբ օրին էսօր հիշում են հենց 2008-ի ընտրություններով, որոնց արդյունքում 10 քաղաքացի սպանվեց քաղաքի կենտրոնում։ Չի կարա ինձ Լևոնը համոզի, որ Նիկոլը կարա դրանից վատ բան անի։

----------

Freeman (15.03.2021), Varzor (20.03.2021), Արէա (16.03.2021), Գաղթական (16.03.2021), Նաիրուհի (19.03.2021), Ներսես_AM (16.03.2021)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Ես, իհարկե, ներողություն, էլի։ Ես ձեր քաղաքականությունից բան չեմ հասկանում։ Որովհետև, ըստ իմ հասկացած քաղաքականության, "Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան քաղաքական գործիչը" թեմայով քաղաքական թեմա ընդհանրապես չպետք է լինի, ու եթե սխալմամբ մեկը բացած լիներ, ուրեմն առնվազն երկու գրառումից հետո պետք է մեռներ, իսկ էստեղ 88 էջ գրառում կա... Դե, պարզ չի՞, որ քաղաքականությունից բան չեմ հասկանում։

Բայց ես ձեզ շատ եմ խնդրում, մեկնումեկդ բացատրեք, ինչ կլինի... 

Ի՞նչ կարելի է էսքան խոսել մի անձի մասին, որը 100 տոկոսանոց հաղթած պատերազմը հանձնել է թշնամուն ու իր երկրի գլխին բարդել արդեն 30 տարվա անախորժություններից հետո այսօրվա մեր այս ողբերգությունը ու հասցրել է իր ազգը համարյա կործանման եզրին և այդ ամենից հետո այդ ազգը նրա մեծ մասը թողել է ոչ թե նրա պլոմբած սեղան ատամը, այլ սա դեռ առոք-փառոք ապրում է իր համար ու նույնիսկ ահագին էլ հարգանք է վայելում... 

Ինչպե՞ս է սա հնարավոր... Չէ՞ որ էս ամբողջ խնդիրների հիմնական մեղավորը հենց սա է, այլ ոչ թե նույնիսկ Ռոբոն ու Սերոժը միասին վերցրած, էլ չխոսանք նիկոլության մասին։
Էդ ո՞նց եղավ, որ էս վերջինս ընդամենը երկու տարվա համար իր ալամ ընտանիքով էնքան նզովքի արժանացավ, ինչը շատ է անգամ 7 անգամ 7 կյանքերի համար էլ... Իսկ Լյովիկ ասածը ո՞նց պլստաց ու մինչև օրս էսքան հետաքրքրություն ունի իր հանդեպ...

Երջանիկ մարդ է, ասեմ ձեզ... Իրան՝ մալադեց...

----------

Chilly (16.03.2021), Varzor (20.03.2021)

----------


## Freeman

> Ես, իհարկե, ներողություն, էլի։ Ես ձեր քաղաքականությունից բան չեմ հասկանում։ Որովհետև, ըստ իմ հասկացած քաղաքականության, "Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան քաղաքական գործիչը" թեմայով քաղաքական թեմա ընդհանրապես չպետք է լինի, ու եթե սխալմամբ մեկը բացած լիներ, ուրեմն առնվազն երկու գրառումից հետո պետք է մեռներ, իսկ էստեղ 88 էջ գրառում կա... Դե, պարզ չի՞, որ քաղաքականությունից բան չեմ հասկանում։
> 
> Բայց ես ձեզ շատ եմ խնդրում, մեկնումեկդ բացատրեք, ինչ կլինի... 
> 
> Ի՞նչ կարելի է էսքան խոսել մի անձի մասին, որը 100 տոկոսանոց հաղթած պատերազմը հանձնել է թշնամուն ու իր երկրի գլխին բարդել արդեն 30 տարվա անախորժություններից հետո այսօրվա մեր այս ողբերգությունը ու հասցրել է իր ազգը համարյա կործանման եզրին և այդ ամենից հետո այդ ազգը նրա մեծ մասը թողել է ոչ թե նրա պլոմբած սեղան ատամը, այլ սա դեռ առոք-փառոք ապրում է իր համար ու նույնիսկ ահագին էլ հարգանք է վայելում... 
> 
> Ինչպե՞ս է սա հնարավոր... Չէ՞ որ էս ամբողջ խնդիրների հիմնական մեղավորը հենց սա է, այլ ոչ թե նույնիսկ Ռոբոն ու Սերոժը միասին վերցրած, էլ չխոսանք նիկոլության մասին։
> Էդ ո՞նց եղավ, որ էս վերջինս ընդամենը երկու տարվա համար իր ալամ ընտանիքով էնքան նզովքի արժանացավ, ինչը շատ է անգամ 7 անգամ 7 կյանքերի համար էլ... Իսկ Լյովիկ ասածը ո՞նց պլստաց ու մինչև օրս էսքան հետաքրքրություն ունի իր հանդեպ...
> 
> Երջանիկ մարդ է, ասեմ ձեզ... Իրան՝ մալադեց...


Էդ հաղթանակը թշնամուն հանձնելը ո՞րն ա, որ բոլորը կրկնում են։
Ինչ վերաբերվում ա նրան, թե խի էս թեման կա, հարցն առնվազն էս պատերազմից հետո չպիտի առաջանար, որտև շատ ծանր գնով հասկացանք, որ Լևոնը տարիներ շարունակ ճիշտ էր, մենք՝ սխալ։

P.S. էս վերջին հայտարարության հետ համաձայն չեմ, բայց կարծում եմ մի բան գիտի, որ ասում ա ։Դ

----------

Varzor (20.03.2021), Արէա (16.03.2021)

----------


## Արէա

> 1. Էս պահին ես վստահ եմ, որ եթե նույնիսկ լինի վարչական ռեսուրսի օգտագործում, դա լինելու է գործող իշխանությունների դեմ։



Հիմա, բացի հասարակ ժողովրդից, բոլորը Փաշինյանի դեմ են՝ սկսած տարատեսակ թաղային, քաղաքային ու մարզային հեղինակություններից իրենց շրջապատող մեծաթիվ լավ ախպերներով, վերջացրած կրթական համակարգով, բանակի հրամանատարությամբ ու պետական ծառայողներով, այսինք էն մարդկանցով ովքեր լավ հարմարվել էին էս անխուսափելի պարտությանը բերող ճահիճում, ու նպաստում էին դրա ընդլայնմանն ու խորացմանը։ Ընտրություն կեղծողը սրանք էին։ Հիմա եթե ընտրություն լինի, գլխավոր խնդիրը պիտի լինի հասկանալ, թե ոնց անենք, որ սրանք նորից չկեղծեն ընտրություններն ու տարատեսակ փրկիչների չբերեն գլխներիս կադիրով սարքեն։ Սա շատ լուրջ խնդիր ա, ու շատ մեծ ա հավանակությունը, որ Փաշինյանից ուղղակի գողանալու են իր ձայները։

Թե չէ Փաշինյանը կկեղծի։ Հա բա։
Փաշինյանը նախ ամենամեծ վարկանիշն ունի հիմա, ու կեղծելու խնդիր չունի, բայց ունենալու դեպքում անգամ չի կարողանալու կեղծել։
Ումո՞վ ա կեղծելու, եթե բոլոր պոտենցիալ կեղծողները շահագրգռված են, որ Փաշինյանը չհաղթի։
Խնդիրն ուղղակի հենց էդ վարկանիշի մեջ ա՝ քանի Փաշինյանը կա, ու մասնակցելու ա ընտրություններին, ուրիշ ոչ ոք շանս չի ունենալու ոչ միայն հաղթել էդ ընտրություններում, այլ ծանրակշիռ ներկայություն ունենալ հաջորդ խորհրդարանում։

Ես կհարգեմ յուրաքանչյուր քաղաքական գործչի, ով կասի. Փաշինյանը երկիրը տանում է կործանման, բայց միևնույն պահին Փաշինյանն ունի ամենամեծ ժողովրդավարությունը հիմա (պատճառների մասին կարելի է երկար խոսել) ու հաղթելու է հաջորդ ընտրություններում առանց որևէ ընտակեղծիքի, և շարունակելու է անմիտ քայլերով վնասել երկրի շահերին, այդ իսկ պատճառով Փաշինյանը չպետք է մասնակցի ընտություններին։

Ես կընդունեմ էս կարծիքն, ու կհարգեմ սենց բան ասող մարդուն։
Բայց երբ նույնը միտքը ասում են, ի դեպ, ամենայն հավանականությամբ հենց նույն բանը մտածելով, բայց խոսքի մեջ բարձր վարկանիշի արդյունքում հաղթելը փոխարինում են կեղծիքներով հաղթելով, տհաճ զգացողություն ա առաջանում, անգամ երբ ասողը Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ա։

----------

Freeman (16.03.2021), Sambitbaba (17.03.2021), Աթեիստ (16.03.2021), մարդ եղած վախտ (17.03.2021), Նաիրուհի (19.03.2021), Ներսես_AM (16.03.2021)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Էդ հաղթանակը թշնամուն հանձնելը ո՞րն ա, որ բոլորը կրկնում են։


Եթե բոլորը կրկնում են, ուրեմն ես մենակ չեմ։ Դա ինձ հույս է տալիս... :Smile: 

Եթե էդքան տարի կռվելուց, էդքան զոհերից հետո վերջապես հաղթում ես էնպես, որ դեմդ չոքած քեզանից խախաղություն են խնդրում... Էդպես եղե՞լ է, թե չէ, Ֆրիմեն ջան։ 
Ու եթե դու էդքանից հետո մի հատ էնպիսի անտրամաբանական պակտ ես կնքում, որ քո հաղթանակի հենց հաջորդ օրվանից պարտված կողմը սկսում է քեզանից հետ պահանջել քո, քեզ արդարացիորեն, էդ մաշեցնող պատերազմից հետո հետ վերադարձրած քո սեփական հողերը... Բա ուրիշ էլ ի՞նչ ես արել դու, եթե ոչ հաղթանակդ հանձնել ես թշնամուդ։ Ու դա քիչ ա, դեռ թե դու, և թե քեզ հաջորդած շանորդիներն էլ 30 տարվա ընթացքում չեք էլ փորձել անգամ ալամ աշխարհի առջև ապացուցել այն արդարացի փաստը, որ թշնամիդ լկտիորեն ստում է...
Էս ամենին էլ ուրիշ ի՞նչ անուն տալ, եթե հենց ձեր այս անհասկանալի լռության պատճառով ձեր թշնամին համոզեց աշխարհին, որ իր պահանջներն արդարացի են։





> Ինչ վերաբերվում ա նրան, թե խի էս թեման կա, հարցն առնվազն էս պատերազմից հետո չպիտի առաջանար, որտև շատ ծանր գնով հասկացանք, որ Լևոնը տարիներ շարունակ ճիշտ էր, մենք՝ սխալ։
> P.S. էս վերջին հայտարարության հետ համաձայն չեմ, բայց կարծում եմ մի բան գիտի, որ ասում ա ։Դ


Ես էլ չգիտեմ, որովհետև համարում եմ, որ ժամանակս ափսոս է նրա հայտարարությունները լսելու համար։ Որովհետև որևէ հայտարարություն անելու համար նա առնվազն 30 տարի ուշացել է։ Ու եթե նրան լսեմ, նշանակում է, որ պետք է լսեմ նաև 20 տարի ուշացած Ռոբոյին ու 10 տարի ուշացած Սերոժի՞ն էլ...

No way.

----------


## Freeman

> Եթե բոլորը կրկնում են, ուրեմն ես մենակ չեմ։ Դա ինձ հույս է տալիս...


Մենակ դու չես, ու մինչև վերջին պատերազմը ես էլ էի, հետո ավելի շատ ուսումնասիրեցի))




> Եթե էդքան տարի կռվելուց, էդքան զոհերից հետո վերջապես հաղթում ես էնպես, որ դեմդ չոքած քեզանից խախաղություն են խնդրում... Էդպես եղե՞լ է, թե չէ, Ֆրիմեն ջան։ 
> Ու եթե դու էդքանից հետո մի հատ էնպիսի անտրամաբանական պակտ ես կնքում, որ քո հաղթանակի հենց հաջորդ օրվանից պարտված կողմը սկսում է քեզանից հետ պահանջել քո, քեզ արդարացիորեն, էդ մաշեցնող պատերազմից հետո հետ վերադարձրած քո սեփական հողերը... Բա ուրիշ էլ ի՞նչ ես արել դու, եթե ոչ հաղթանակդ հանձնել ես թշնամուդ։ Ու դա քիչ ա, դեռ թե դու, և թե քեզ հաջորդած շանորդիներն էլ 30 տարվա ընթացքում չեք էլ փորձել անգամ ալամ աշխարհի առջև ապացուցել այն արդարացի փաստը, որ թշնամիդ լկտիորեն ստում է...
> Էս ամենին էլ ուրիշ ի՞նչ անուն տալ, եթե հենց ձեր այս անհասկանալի լռության պատճառով ձեր թշնամին համոզեց աշխարհին, որ իր պահանջներն արդարացի են։


Էդ վերադարձրած սեփական հող ասելով ո՞ր հողերը նկատի ունես։ ԼՂԻՄ-ը՞, որ վիճելի էր ու Լևոնը միակ մարդն էր, որ ռեալ պահելու ուղղությամբ քայլեր էր անում, թե՞ յոթ շրջանները, որ բացի մեզնից ոչ-ոք չէր համարում մեր սեփականը։
Եթե ԼՂԻՄ-ը՝ պահելու միակ ձևն իրենց հետ պայմանավորվելն էր էն պահին, երբ թույլ էին, ինչն էլ անում էր էդ մարդը, նու փորձում էր ու եթե ոտքերներս "վերմակի գյորա" մեկնեինք՝ կստացվեր։ Եթե 7 շրջանները՝ իրենց ոչ-մի պետություն երբեք մերը չէր համարելու, շրջափակման մեջ առանց մնացած աշխարհին բանի տեղ դնելու էդ հողերը պահելը մեղմ ասած ռեալ չէր, էդ կնշանակեր ոչ-մի օգնություն չսպասել որևէ երկրից, կռվել ադրբեջանի, թուրքիայի, հնարավոր ա՝ նաև ռուսաստանի դեմ, վերջում էլ երևի ադրբեջանցիների ցեղասպանություն անել, որ իրենց հող հետ չուզեն։

----------

Աթեիստ (17.03.2021), Արէա (17.03.2021), մարդ եղած վախտ (17.03.2021)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Մենակ դու չես, ու մինչև վերջին պատերազմը ես էլ էի, հետո ավելի շատ ուսումնասիրեցի))
> 
> 
> 
> Էդ վերադարձրած սեփական հող ասելով ո՞ր հողերը նկատի ունես։ ԼՂԻՄ-ը՞, որ վիճելի էր ու Լևոնը միակ մարդն էր, որ ռեալ պահելու ուղղությամբ քայլեր էր անում, թե՞ յոթ շրջանները, որ բացի մեզնից ոչ-ոք չէր համարում մեր սեփականը։
> Եթե ԼՂԻՄ-ը՝ պահելու միակ ձևն իրենց հետ պայմանավորվելն էր էն պահին, երբ թույլ էին, ինչն էլ անում էր էդ մարդը, նու փորձում էր ու եթե ոտքերներս "վերմակի գյորա" մեկնեինք՝ կստացվեր։ Եթե 7 շրջանները՝ իրենց ոչ-մի պետություն երբեք մերը չէր համարելու, շրջափակման մեջ առանց մնացած աշխարհին բանի տեղ դնելու էդ հողերը պահելը մեղմ ասած ռեալ չէր, էդ կնշանակեր ոչ-մի օգնություն չսպասել որևէ երկրից, կռվել ադրբեջանի, թուրքիայի, հնարավոր ա՝ նաև ռուսաստանի դեմ, վերջում էլ երևի ադրբեջանցիների ցեղասպանություն անել, որ իրենց հող հետ չուզեն։


սկզբում բացի ԼՂԻՄ–ից Լաչինի շրջանն էլ էր մեզ մնում

----------

Freeman (17.03.2021), Աթեիստ (17.03.2021)

----------


## Freeman

> սկզբում բացի ԼՂԻՄ–ից Լաչինի շրջանն էլ էր մեզ մնում


Ահա, բայց չէ, մեզ մեր բոլոր պատմական հողերն էին պետք

----------

Աթեիստ (17.03.2021)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ահա, բայց չէ, մեզ մեր բոլոր պատմական հողերն էին պետք


Էդ «մեզ»-ը ո՞վ ա ))
Սարկազմիդ հասցեատերը՝ էլի..

Հասարակ ժողովրդին իհարկե պետք էր:
ՈՒ պատերազմից հետո ջիգյարով հիմնավորվեց էդ «պետք»-ը՝ հանձինս վերլուծությունների, թե ինչ ահռելի տնտեսական կորուստներ կրեց (ու դեռ կկրի) հայկական կողմը՝ էդ տարածքները կորցնելով:
(մարդկային ու բարոյական կորուստը չենք դիտարկում էլի, զուտ՝ Հայաստանն էդ շրջաններով ու առանց դրանց)

Բայց հասարակ ժողովուրդը ընտեղ հարց լուծող չէր:
Ոչմիթիզական-հողհանձնողոկան.. սա անօգուտ օրակարգ էր..

Իսկ հարց լուծողներին դա պետք է՞ր:
Եթե հա՝ ինչ էին արել ու անում էդ շրջանները պահելու համար:
Եթե պետք չէին՝ խի՞ մենք դրա մասին նախօրոք չգիտեինք:

Այ սրանք են գլխավոր հարցերը՝ ըստ իս

----------


## Freeman

> Էդ «մեզ»-ը ո՞վ ա ))
> Սարկազմիդ հասցեատերը՝ էլի..


Բոլորին, ով էն ոտքերը վերմակի գյորա մեկնելու առակը լավ չէր հասկացել։ Թե չէ զուտ պետք լինելը՝ ինձ էլ ա պետք, էդ ում պետք չի։




> Հասարակ ժողովրդին իհարկե պետք էր:
> ՈՒ պատերազմից հետո ջիգյարով հիմնավորվեց էդ «պետք»-ը՝ հանձինս վերլուծությունների, թե ինչ ահռելի տնտեսական կորուստներ կրեց (ու դեռ կկրի) հայկական կողմը՝ էդ տարածքները կորցնելով:
> (մարդկային ու բարոյական կորուստը չենք դիտարկում էլի, զուտ՝ Հայաստանն էդ շրջաններով ու առանց դրանց)
> 
> Բայց հասարակ ժողովուրդը ընտեղ հարց լուծող չէր:
> Ոչմիթիզական-հողհանձնողոկան.. սա անօգուտ օրակարգ էր..
> 
> Իսկ հարց լուծողներին դա պետք է՞ր:
> Եթե հա՝ ինչ էին արել ու անում էդ շրջանները պահելու համար:
> ...


Եթե խոսքը վերաբերվում ա 7 շրջաններին, կարևոր չի պետք ա, թե չէ։ Մեզ դեպի ծով ելք էլ ա պետք, Կարսն էլ ա պետք, բայց ի՞նչ գործնական քայլեր ես տեսնում դրանք վերցնելու կամ էն բուֆերային շրջանները պահելու համար։ 

Հիշեցնեմ, որ խոսքը գնում ա միջազգայնորեն ճանաչված  Ադրբեջանի տարածքների մասին, ում կողմից բացահայտ Թուրքիան ա, Թուրքիայի բանակի մասին հաստատ ինձնից լավ գիտես։
Դե հիմա պատկերացնենք միջազգային հանրության, ուրիշ երկրների, տարածաշրջանում ազդեցություն ունեցող երկների արձագանքը, երբ հասկանային, որ էդ մեզ ենք ուզում պահենք։ Մենք դեռ տեսել ենք Ադրբեջանի ու մի-քիչ էլ Թուրքիայի արձագանքը, ոչ սանկցիա ենք տեսել, ոչ Ռուսաստանի կողմից ճնշումներ, որոնք կլինեին, եթե ասեինք, որ էդ 7 շրջանները պահում ենք մեզ։ Դրա համար էլ մեր իշխանությունները, բացի վերջինից, դրսում ասում էին, որ տալու են էդ շրջանները, ներսում ասում էին, որ չեն տալու, մինչև կամ էշը կսատկեր կամ իշատերը։ Դրա համար էլ մի կողմից պահելու համար բան չէին անում, մյուս կողմից թողնում էին, որ մարդիկ վարկ վերցնեն ու բուֆերային տարածքում տուն սարքեն։

----------

John (18.03.2021), Varzor (20.03.2021)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Մեզ դեպի ծով ելք էլ ա պետք, Կարսն էլ ա պետք, բայց ի՞նչ գործնական քայլեր ես տեսնում դրանք վերցնելու կամ էն բուֆերային շրջանները պահելու համար։


Հենց ցավն էլ էդ ա, որ ոչ մի գործնական քայլ չի կատարվել էդ 7 շրջանները կամ թեկուզ դրանց մի մասը պահելու համար:

Ֆրիման ջան, էս խոսակցությունն իսկապես մի 1000 կռուգ արդեն ֆռացել ա տարբեր թեմաներում ու հիմա արդեն ավելի քան ժամանակավրեպ ա:

Երկու խոսքով՝ համ մեր տարածաշրջանից համ էլ դրանից դուրս լիքը ուժեր կային, որոնք ատամ ունեին թուրքերի վրա ու հաստատ մեզ պաձեռժկա կանեին, եթե կարգին երկիր լինեինք ու հետները լեզու գտնեինք:

ԼՏՊ-ի էդ հարցում մեղքն էլ, իմ կարծիքով, հենց ամենասկզբից խնդրի սխալ ձևակերպումն էր՝ ինքնորոշման իրավունք:
Ժամանակն էլ դա ապացուցեց, որ հարցը սխալ ա դրված:
+ տենց դրված հարցի մեր օգտին լուծումը, առաջին հերթին, լիքը գերտերությունների շահերին ա խփում, ովքեր իրենք էլ բազում ազգային փոքրամասնություններ ունեն իրենց կազմում:
Իսկ ի՞նչ կլիներ, եթե ազրփեյչանի, այսպես կոչված, տարածքային ամբողջականությանը Հայաստանի տարածքային ամբողջականությունը հակադրեինք, որը համ Արցախի Լեռնային ու Դաշտային հատվածն էր ներառում, համ ՈՒտիքը, համ Նախիջևանը:

«Վերմակի գյորա»-ն էլ՝ լավ էլ «գյորա» էր ու մի բան էլ ավել, եթե մենք մարդա իրա փայ սեփական հետույքը հաստացնելու փոխարեն մի քիչ էլ բարեկարգ ու արժանապատիվ երկիր կառուցելու մասին մտածեինք:

Էլի չէի խառնվի էս զրույցին, եթե մի քիչ վիրավորական չհնչեր քո ասած «իրանց հող»-ը..

----------


## Freeman

> Հենց ցավն էլ էդ ա, որ ոչ մի գործնական քայլ չի կատարվել էդ 7 շրջանները կամ թեկուզ դրանց մի մասը պահելու համար:
> 
> Ֆրիման ջան, էս խոսակցությունն իսկապես մի 1000 կռուգ արդեն ֆռացել ա տարբեր թեմաներում ու հիմա արդեն ավելի քան ժամանակավրեպ ա:
> 
> Երկու խոսքով՝ համ մեր տարածաշրջանից համ էլ դրանից դուրս լիքը ուժեր կային, որոնք ատամ ունեին թուրքերի վրա ու հաստատ մեզ պաձեռժկա կանեին, եթե կարգին երկիր լինեինք ու հետները լեզու գտնեինք:
> 
> ԼՏՊ-ի էդ հարցում մեղքն էլ, իմ կարծիքով, հենց ամենասկզբից խնդրի սխալ ձևակերպումն էր՝ ինքնորոշման իրավունք:
> Ժամանակն էլ դա ապացուցեց, որ հարցը սխալ ա դրված:
> + տենց դրված հարցի մեր օգտին լուծումը, առաջին հերթին, լիքը գերտերությունների շահերին ա խփում, ովքեր իրենք էլ բազում ազգային փոքրամասնություններ ունեն իրենց կազմում:
> ...


Քանի որ իսկականից ժամանակավրեպ ա էս քննարկելը ու իրականում ոչ-ոք չի կարա հաստատ ասի, թե ինչ զարգացումներ կարային լինեին, մենակ էս մասին պատասխանեմ՝ "Իրենց հող"՝ էն յոթ շրջանը մենք ժամանակին հանձնել ենք իրենց, թողել ենք ԼՂԻՄ-ի տարածքը։ 
Ինչքան էլ մեր պատմական հողերն են՝ իրենք պատմական են, ոչ-մի իրավաբանական հիմք/ուժ չունենք դրանք պահանջելու։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Քանի որ իսկականից ժամանակավրեպ ա էս քննարկելը ու իրականում ոչ-ոք չի կարա հաստատ ասի, թե ինչ զարգացումներ կարային լինեին, մենակ էս մասին պատասխանեմ՝ "Իրենց հող"՝ էն յոթ շրջանը մենք ժամանակին հանձնել ենք իրենց, թողել ենք ԼՂԻՄ-ի տարածքը։ 
> Ինչքան էլ մեր պատմական հողերն են՝ իրենք պատմական են, ոչ-մի իրավաբանական հիմք/ուժ չունենք դրանք պահանջելու։


Ե՞րբ ենք հանձնել:
Ո՞Ւմ ենք հանձնել:

Բոլշևիկը ոնց ասել էր՝ տենց էլ եղել էր:
Համ էլ դրա համար ապստամբել էինք էդ հասարակարգի դեմ ու ԽՍՀՄ էլ չկար:

Անգամ իրենց կամքից անկախ էին էդ հողերը իրենց տրվել:

Համենայն դեպս՝ մենք ավելի շատ իրավաբանական հիմքեր կունենայինք դրանք որպես Հայաստանի մաս ճանաչելու՝ քան իրենք՝ որպես մինչ այդ գոյություն չունեցած ազերփայչանի:

----------


## Freeman

> Ե՞րբ ենք հանձնել:
> Ո՞Ւմ ենք հանձնել:
> 
> Բոլշևիկը ոնց ասել էր՝ տենց էլ եղել էր:
> Համ էլ դրա համար ապստամբել էինք էդ հասարակարգի դեմ ու ԽՍՀՄ էլ չկար:
> 
> Անգամ իրենց կամքից անկախ էին էդ հողերը իրենց տրվել:
> 
> Համենայն դեպս՝ մենք ավելի շատ իրավաբանական հիմքեր կունենայինք դրանք որպես Հայաստանի մաս ճանաչելու՝ քան իրենք՝ որպես մինչ այդ գոյություն չունեցած ազերփայչանի:


Բոլշևիկի հետ պայմանավորվել ենք, տվել ենք, ստորագրել ենք, մոտ մի դար տենց ապրել ենք ու ասում ենք, որ փոշմանել ե՞նք։ Չեմ կարծում, որ կանցնի

----------


## Գաղթական

> Բոլշևիկի հետ պայմանավորվել ենք, տվել ենք, ստորագրել ենք, մոտ մի դար տենց ապրել ենք ու ասում ենք, որ փոշմանել ե՞նք։ Չեմ կարծում, որ կանցնի


Մի բան շփոթում ես, Ֆրիման ջան:

Հիմա մի քիչ հոգնած եմ, ավելի հարմար նյութ չգտա, բայց սրա մեջ էլ ուզածս մասը կա.

2:30-ից ուշադիր

----------

Varzor (20.03.2021)

----------


## Freeman

> Մի բան շփոթում ես, Ֆրիման ջան:
> 
> Հիմա մի քիչ հոգնած եմ, ավելի հարմար նյութ չգտա, բայց սրա մեջ էլ ուզածս մասը կա.
> 
> 2:30-ից ուշադիր


Հիշեմ, նայեմ, կգրեմ))

----------


## Գաղթական

> Բոլշևիկի հետ պայմանավորվել ենք, տվել ենք, ստորագրել ենք, մոտ մի դար տենց ապրել ենք ու ասում ենք, որ փոշմանել ե՞նք։ Չեմ կարծում, որ կանցնի


Ի դեպ՝ ոչ թե տենց հոժարակամ, խինդ-ուրախությամբ պայմանավորվել ենք, տվել ու ստորագրել, այլ՝ ապստամբել ենք ու պայքարել:

Էն էլ ի՜նչ վիճակում..
Եղեռնից ընդամենը 6 տարի անց, պատերազմներից, հիվանդություններից, սովից ու լիքը այլ զրկանքներից, մեղմ ասած, հյուծված ժողովուրդը ոտքի ա կանգնել նենց հսկաների դեմ՝ ինչպիսիք էին ՌԽՖՍՀ-ն, իր հետ եղբայրության համաձայնագիր ստորագրող քեմալիստական թուրքիան ու վերջինիս քութիկ ազերփայչանը:

Իսկ Փետրվարյան Ապստամբության հիմնական պատճառներից մեկն էլ այն էր, որ Երևանի Համաձայնագրի ստորագրման հենց նույն պահից սկսած՝ Խորհրդային Ռուսաստանը սկսեց դրժել այն:

Երևանի Համաձայնագրի նախագծի 2-րդ հոդվածը.




> 2-րդ հոդվածով ՌԽՖՍՀ պարտավորվում էր չխաոնվել Հայաստանի ներքին գործերին։ Իսկ սահմանը Հայաստանի և Ադրբեջանի միջև պետք է որոշվեր նրանց ներկայացուցիչների կոնֆերանսում. ՌԽՖՍՀ ներկայացուցչի մասնակցությամբ, կոնֆերանսում համաձայնություն չկայանալու դեպքում հարցը լուծվելու էր հանրաքվեի միջոցով։ Ռուսաստանն ընդունում էր, որ Կարսի մարզը և Երևանի նահանգը (բացի Նախիջևանի գավառից), ինչպես նաև Ղազախի գավառի մի մասը (Դիլիջան-Քարվանսարայի շրջանը) անպայման կազմում են հայկական պետության տարածք, իսկ Հայաստանի և Ադրբեջանի միջև վիճելի համարվող Ղարաբաղի, Զանգեզուրի և Նախիջևանի պետական պատկանելության հարցը համաձայնություն չկայանալու դեպքում լուծվելու էր հանրաքվեով։



Ընդ որում՝ Փետրվարյան Ապստամբությունը պաշտոնապես համարվում է պարտված՝ ազատագրված Երևանի խորհրդային ուժերի կողմից վերանվաճումով:
Բայց, փաստացի, Երևանի ընկնելուց հետո ապսամբները նահանջում են Զանգեզուր ու Նժդեհի գլխավորությամբ շարունակում պայքարը ինքնահռչակ Լեռնահայաստան «երկրի» համար:
Դե էդ ամենի արդյունքն էլ հայտնի է՝ ի թիվս շատ այլ հանգամանքների՝ Զանգեզուրը մնաց Հայաստանի կազմում:

----------

Varzor (20.03.2021)

----------


## Freeman

> Ի դեպ՝ ոչ թե տենց հոժարակամ, խինդ-ուրախությամբ պայմանավորվել ենք, տվել ու ստորագրել, այլ՝ ապստամբել ենք ու պայքարել:
> 
> Էն էլ ի՜նչ վիճակում..
> Եղեռնից ընդամենը 6 տարի անց, պատերազմներից, հիվանդություններից, սովից ու լիքը այլ զրկանքներից, մեղմ ասած, հյուծված ժողովուրդը ոտքի ա կանգնել նենց հսկաների դեմ՝ ինչպիսիք էին ՌԽՖՍՀ-ն, իր հետ եղբայրության համաձայնագիր ստորագրող քեմալիստական թուրքիան ու վերջինիս քութիկ ազերփայչանը:
> 
> Իսկ Փետրվարյան Ապստամբության հիմնական պատճառներից մեկն էլ այն էր, որ Երևանի Համաձայնագրի ստորագրման հենց նույն պահից սկսած՝ Խորհրդային Ռուսաստանը սկսեց դրժել այն:
> 
> Երևանի Համաձայնագրի նախագծի 2-րդ հոդվածը.
> 
> ...



Դրանք դետալներ են, որոնք արդեն բավարար պայման չեն, որևէ սահման փոխելու համար։
Վիդեոն դեռ չեմ հասցրել նայել ճիշտն ասած, հարմարացնեմ, կգրեմ)

----------

Varzor (20.03.2021)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Դրանք դետալներ են, որոնք արդեն բավարար պայման չեն, որևէ սահման փոխելու համար։
> Վիդեոն դեռ չեմ հասցրել նայել ճիշտն ասած, հարմարացնեմ, կգրեմ)


Լավ չպատկերացրեցի, ճիշտն ասած, թե ինչի տենց պատասխանեցիր ))

Խոսքը սահման փոխելու կոնտեքստում չէր, առավել ևս՝ էս պահին:

----------


## Freeman

> Լավ չպատկերացրեցի, ճիշտն ասած, թե ինչի տենց պատասխանեցիր ))
> 
> Խոսքը սահման փոխելու կոնտեքստում չէր, առավել ևս՝ էս պահին:


Դե խոսքն ում հողն ա ու ով կարա վերցնիի մասին չէ՞ր։
Ես էլ ասում եմ, որ դրանք փոքր դետալներ են, թե ով ա ստիպել, ով ինչի դիմաց ա համաձայնվել։ Ինչ որ պահի մարդիկ համաձայնվել են, որոշել են, որ չեն փոխելու, ստորագրել են, միջազգայնորեն ճանաչված պայմանագրեր կան, որոնցով կոնկրետ հողեր մերը չեն։ Ոչ հիմք ունենք, ոչ ուժ դրանք պահանջելու։
Էսքանի հաշվի առնելով Լևոնենք ասել են՝ դե էդ հողի վրա ապրող մարդիկ չեն ուզում ադրբեջանի կազմի մեջ լինեն, ինչը շատից քչից էլի հիմք կարար հանդիսանար ԼՂԻՄ-ը մեզ միացնելու, բայց մնացած տարածքների պահով էդ էլ չկար։

----------

Varzor (20.03.2021), մարդ եղած վախտ (18.03.2021)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Դե խոսքն ում հողն ա ու ով կարա վերցնիի մասին չէ՞ր։
> Ես էլ ասում եմ, որ դրանք փոքր դետալներ են, թե ով ա ստիպել, ով ինչի դիմաց ա համաձայնվել։ Ինչ որ պահի մարդիկ համաձայնվել են, որոշել են, որ չեն փոխելու, ստորագրել են, միջազգայնորեն ճանաչված պայմանագրեր կան, որոնցով կոնկրետ հողեր մերը չեն։


Իսկ իմ կարծիքով փոքր դետալ չի, երբ քո ընթացիկ իշխանության հետ թուղթ են ստորագրում, թե երկիրը տվեք մեզ, մենք ձեզ էս կտանք, էն կտանք, ստեղ ու էնտեղ հանրաքվե կանենք-բան, հետո իշխանությունը վերցնում են ու սկսում աջ ու ձախ փրթել, ժողովուրդն ապստամբում ա, էդ էլ՝ արյան մեջ խեղդում են..

Հիմա վերջապես դու էդ ռեժիմից պըրծնում ես, անկախություն ես ձեռք բերում, ու ասում ես՝ ախպեր հոպ, բոլշևիկը լիքը հարցում իմ իրավունքները ոտնահարել ա ու ես իմ փայ էդ սաղ հեչ եմ անում:





> Ոչ հիմք ունենք, ոչ ուժ դրանք պահանջելու։


Հիմքերն արդեն նշեցի, իսկ ուժի մասով՝ էլ ուժ ունենալը ո՞նց էր լինում, եթե հենց նոր էիր թշնամուդ չոքցրել ու քեզնից ընդամենը հասնում էր պայմաններդ թելադրել..

----------


## Freeman

> Իսկ իմ կարծիքով փոքր դետալ չի, երբ քո ընթացիկ իշխանության հետ թուղթ են ստորագրում, թե երկիրը տվեք մեզ, մենք ձեզ էս կտանք, էն կտանք, ստեղ ու էնտեղ հանրաքվե կանենք-բան, հետո իշխանությունը վերցնում են ու սկսում աջ ու ձախ փրթել, ժողովուրդն ապստամբում ա, էդ էլ՝ արյան մեջ խեղդում են..
> 
> Հիմա վերջապես դու էդ ռեժիմից պըրծնում ես, անկախություն ես ձեռք բերում, ու ասում ես՝ ախպեր հոպ, բոլշևիկը լիքը հարցում իմ իրավունքները ոտնահարել ա ու ես իմ փայ էդ սաղ հեչ եմ անում:


Դեհ իմ կարծիքով էլ երկրի սահման փոխելու, մարդկանց իրենց տներից հանելու համար շատ փոքր դետալ ա։ Բոլոր ազգերն էլ ստիպված ինչ-որ տարածքներ տվել-վերցրել են, եթե բոլորն ամեն հարմար պահի սկսեն հիշել, թե իրենց ոնց են կոտորել-գցել, հեչ լավ չի լինի, դրա համար լուծումը մնում ա հաջորդ գրածս՝



> Հիմքերն արդեն նշեցի, իսկ ուժի մասով՝ էլ ուժ ունենալը ո՞նց էր լինում, եթե հենց նոր էիր թշնամուդ չոքցրել ու քեզնից ընդամենը հասնում էր պայմաններդ թելադրել..


Նենց պայմաններ պիտի թելադրեիր, որ մյուս երկրների համար էլ տրամաբանական կլիներ (ինչը Լևոնն էր անում), թե չէ գալիս ենք չոքցնելով արյան մեջ խեղդելով հող վերցնելուն, ինչից ավելի մեղմ բան են արել բոլշևիկները)) Քանի չոքցրել էինք, էն վերմակի պահերը կարայինք անեինք, բայց չէ, մեզ սաղ էր պետք ու թքած մնացած աշխարհի վրա։ 
Տենց բան Ռուսաստանն ա ուզում անի Ղրիմի հետ, մեզնից անհամեմատ շատ ռեսուրսներով դեռ հարց ա, կմարսի, թե չէ

----------


## Գաղթական

> Դեհ իմ կարծիքով էլ երկրի սահման փոխելու, մարդկանց իրենց տներից հանելու համար շատ փոքր դետալ ա։ Բոլոր ազգերն էլ ստիպված ինչ-որ տարածքներ տվել-վերցրել են, եթե բոլորն ամեն հարմար պահի սկսեն հիշել, թե իրենց ոնց են կոտորել-գցել, հեչ լավ չի լինի, դրա համար լուծումը մնում ա հաջորդ գրածս՝


Իրար չհասկացանք ))
Իմ ասածն էն ա, որ էդ ինքնորոշումը, ճիշտ ա, տեղ ունի միջազգային իրավունքում, բայց շատը՝ ձևի համար:

Օրինակն էլ գերտերությունների վրա բերեցի, որոնցից շատերը հենց իրենք լիքը ազգային փոքրամասնություններ ունեն ու մի քիչ անհասկանալի ա, թե ինչի պիտի էդ հարցը մեր օգտին հենց էդ ձևով լուծեն, եթե էսօր մեկ, վաղը երկու՝ լիքը տենց ինքնորոշվելու հավակնորդներ կարող ա շարք կանգնեն:
Հենց նույն ՌԴ-ում, օրինակ, 180-ից ավել էթնիկ խմբեր կան, որոնց մեծ մասը՝ իրա ավտոնոմիայով, զինանշանով-բան, խորհրդարանով ու մայրաքաղաքով ու շատ ավելի մեծ թվաքանակով, քան Արցախն ու Հայաստանը միասին վերցրած:

Իսկ էդ ինքնորոշման իրավունքին ազրփեյչանը տարածքային ամբողջության իրավունք ա հակադրում, որն ավելի ծանրակշիռ փաստարկ ա՝ բանից պարզվեց:

ՈՒ ասածս էն էր, որ հայերն էլ՝ հանձինս ժամանակի ԼՏՊ-ի իշխանության, պիտի Հայաստանի տարածքային ամբողջականության խնդիր բարձրացնեին՝ 1 ազգին 2 նախագահ ու 2-ին էլ մեկ գառշոկ տունտունիկի փոխարեն:

Էս ասածիս դու արձագանքեցիր, թե «ոչ մի իրավական հիմք չունեինք», ես էլ՝ էդ իրավական հիմքերն էի բերում..

Ինչ էլ վերաբերում ա մնացած բանակցային գործընթացին՝ հա, էլի տայիր ու առնեիր, խոսքի Քարվաճառն ու Քաշաթաղը պահեիր, Վարանդան կամ Ջրականը՝ Շահումյանի հետ փոխեիր,
խաղեր տայիր, մի բան անեիր..
բայց նախապես խնդիրը ճիշտ ձևակերպած լինեիր ու էդ սաղ հողերը քո տարածքային ամբողջականություն հայտարարած լինեիր:

Էդ դեպքում՝ էդ 7 շրջանն էլ վիճելի տարածքի ստատուս կունենար ու հանգիստ բազար կանեիք:
Թե չէ սենց դու գլխանց ասում ես՝ ախպեր էդ 7 շրջանը թուրքինն ա, մնացածը վիճելի ա, քելեք վիճենք..
Մարդիկ էլ ասում են՝ հոպ, թուրքինն ա՝ ուրեմ հլա նաղդ էտի հետ տուր թուրքին, մնացածի մասին հետո կմտածենք

----------


## Freeman

> Իրար չհասկացանք ))
> Իմ ասածն էն ա, որ էդ ինքնորոշումը, ճիշտ ա, տեղ ունի միջազգային իրավունքում, բայց շատը՝ ձևի համար:
> 
> Օրինակն էլ գերտերությունների վրա բերեցի, որոնցից շատերը հենց իրենք լիքը ազգային փոքրամասնություններ ունեն ու մի քիչ անհասկանալի ա, թե ինչի պիտի էդ հարցը մեր օգտին հենց էդ ձևով լուծեն, եթե էսօր մեկ, վաղը երկու՝ լիքը տենց ինքնորոշվելու հավակնորդներ կարող ա շարք կանգնեն:
> Հենց նույն ՌԴ-ում, օրինակ, 180-ից ավել էթնիկ խմբեր կան, որոնց մեծ մասը՝ իրա ավտոնոմիայով, զինանշանով-բան, խորհրդարանով ու մայրաքաղաքով ու շատ ավելի մեծ թվաքանակով, քան Արցախն ու Հայաստանը միասին վերցրած:
> 
> Իսկ էդ ինքնորոշման իրավունքին ազրփեյչանը տարածքային ամբողջության իրավունք ա հակադրում, որն ավելի ծանրակշիռ փաստարկ ա՝ բանից պարզվեց:
> 
> ՈՒ ասածս էն էր, որ հայերն էլ՝ հանձինս ժամանակի ԼՏՊ-ի իշխանության, պիտի Հայաստանի տարածքային ամբողջականության խնդիր բարձրացնեին՝ 1 ազգին 2 նախագահ ու 2-ին էլ մեկ գառշոկ տունտունիկի փոխարեն:
> ...


Էսքան մասի հետ կապված հասկացա ինչ ես ասում, լրիվ համաձայն չեմ, բայց քանի որ ավելի շատ տրամաբանելով եմ հակառակը մտածում ու կրկնվելու եմ, մենակ հաջորդ մասին պատասխանեմ։




> Էդ դեպքում՝ էդ 7 շրջանն էլ վիճելի տարածքի ստատուս կունենար ու հանգիստ բազար կանեիք:
> Թե չէ սենց դու գլխանց ասում ես՝ ախպեր էդ 7 շրջանը թուրքինն ա, մնացածը վիճելի ա, քելեք վիճենք..
> Մարդիկ էլ ասում են՝ հոպ, թուրքինն ա՝ ուրեմ հլա նաղդ էտի հետ տուր թուրքին, մնացածի մասին հետո կմտածենք


Գործնականում տենց չէր, մարդիկ ասեցին՝ օք, վերցրու ԼՂԻՄԸ, Լաչինն էլ պահի քեզ, որ գնաս-գաս։ Իսկ մենք ասեցինք՝ չէ, բա էն վեցը, հետոն էլ հետո երևաց)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Գործնականում տենց չէր, մարդիկ ասեցին՝ օք, վերցրու ԼՂԻՄԸ, Լաչինն էլ պահի քեզ, որ գնաս-գաս։ Իսկ մենք ասեցինք՝ չէ, բա էն վեցը, հետոն էլ հետո երևաց)


Եղբայր, դու մենակ ԼՏՊ-ի հոդվածներն ե՞ս կարդացել, թե՞ նաև առաջարկվող իրական համաձայնագրի նախագիծը:

Ո՞վ ա ասել վերցրու ԼՂԻՄ-ը կամ, առավել ևս, Քաշաթաղը (Լաչին):

Ամենասկզբում, օրինակ, (97թ. հուլիս) Հայաստանը (կարդա՝ ԼՏՊ-ն) դաբռո էր տվել ԵԱՀԿ առաջարկած Փաթեթային Տարբերակին, բայց որն ընդունել մերժել էր ինքն Արցախը:
Դրանում, մասնավորապես, խոսք ա գնում Հայաստանը Արցախին կապող Լաչինի *միջանցքը* ազերփայչանից *վարձակալության* մասին (ԵԱՀԿ միջնորդությամբ):
Այսինքն՝ փաստացի իրանցն ա, դու էլ վարձակալում ես, որ գնաս ու գաս: Ընդ որում՝ իրանք էլ են դրանով գնալ գալու՝ իրենց վերադարձվող հյուսիսից հարավ շրջաններից:

Իսկ Արցախի կարգավիճակն էլ գրվում էր սառույցին՝ ծիպը հետո կորոշվի, թե անունն ինչ կդնենք:
Բայց անունն ինչ էլ դնելուց լինեին, ըստ համաձայնագրի, ՀՀ ԶՈՒ-ն Արցախից դուրս էր բերվում, էնտեղ մնում էր, այսպես կոչված, «գվարդիա» + ոստիկանություն, թողում էին սեփական դրոշ-մրոշ ունենալ ու արցախցիներին ազերական անձնագրեր էր բաժանվում՝ թույլտվությամբ, որ ազերփայչանի խորհրդարանական ու նախագահական ընտրություններին մասնակցեն:

Էս ա էն, ինչը ներկայացվում ա որպես հայկական դիվանագիտության ամենափայլուն հաղթանակը ու որ դրանից հետո բանակցությունները գնալով փակուղի են մտել՝ հայկական կողմի մեղքով..

Հ.Գ. Հա՝ ի դեպ՝ համաձայնագրում նաև խոսվում ա Շուշիի «խնդրի» մասին.. էդ էլ՝ էն որ վերջերս նիպանյատկա էր եղել, թե արդյոք երբևէ Շուշիի հարց ա քննարկվել՝ վերջին պատերազմից առաջ ))

----------

Varzor (20.03.2021)

----------


## Freeman

> Եղբայր, դու մենակ ԼՏՊ-ի հոդվածներն ե՞ս կարդացել, թե՞ նաև առաջարկվող իրական համաձայնագրի նախագիծը:
> 
> Ո՞վ ա ասել վերցրու ԼՂԻՄ-ը կամ, առավել ևս, Քաշաթաղը (Լաչին):
> 
> Ամենասկզբում, օրինակ, (97թ. հուլիս) Հայաստանը (կարդա՝ ԼՏՊ-ն) դաբռո էր տվել ԵԱՀԿ առաջարկած Փաթեթային Տարբերակին, բայց որն ընդունել մերժել էր ինքն Արցախը:
> Դրանում, մասնավորապես, խոսք ա գնում Հայաստանը Արցախին կապող Լաչինի *միջանցքը* ազերփայչանից *վարձակալության* մասին (ԵԱՀԿ միջնորդությամբ):
> Այսինքն՝ փաստացի իրանցն ա, դու էլ վարձակալում ես, որ գնաս ու գաս: Ընդ որում՝ իրանք էլ են դրանով գնալ գալու՝ իրենց վերադարձվող հյուսիսից հարավ շրջաններից:
> 
> Իսկ Արցախի կարգավիճակն էլ գրվում էր սառույցին՝ ծիպը հետո կորոշվի, թե անունն ինչ կդնենք:
> ...


Երկար պիտի պատասխանեմ, դրա համար կարող ա մի-քիչ ուշանամ))

----------

Գաղթական (19.03.2021)

----------


## Varzor

Եթե մի կողմ թողնենք իրական դրդապատճառները, ապա իրավիճակի խորքային վերլությունը ցույց է տալիս, որ Արցախի հարցում ԼՏՊ-ի գործողություններն ընդհանուր առմամբ սալ չեն եղել։ Կարծում եմ այն ժամանակվա փսատեցրի և իրավիճակի հիման վրա հասել են հնարավոր առավելագույնին:

Իրական դրդապատճառներն այն էին, որ արցախյան հակամարտությունը, ինչպես նաև հետխորհրդային տարածում բոցավառված այլ էթնիկ և տարածքային վեճերը, նախապես ծրագրավորված են եղել Մոսկվայի կողմից, որպես պլան Բ, եթե խորհրդային տերությունը սկսի քայքայվել։

Եթե մի փոքր խորը նայենք, ապա կտսնենք, որ 1994թ ռազմական արդյունքին հասել ենք մեծապես այն բանի շնորհիվ, որ մեզ զենք են տվել։ Թե ինչի դիմաց և ինչ պայմաններով ենք ստացել այդ զենքը՝ մանրամասներ չգիտեմ։ Միայն հստակ է, որ պատերազմի սկզբում մենք հերոսբար դիմադրելով, այնուամենայնիվ նահանջում էինք։

2020-ի պատերազմը հակառակ սցենարով գնաց։ Իսկ նրանում, որ այդ պատերազմի պլանավորումն ու իրականացումը չէին կարող տեղի ունենալ առանց Ռուսաստանի անմիջական գիտության և մասնակցության, ուղղակի չեմ կասկածում։

ԼՏՊ-ն շատ լավ գիտակցում էր (չեմ բացառու, որ իրեն ուղղակի ասվել էր այդ մասին), որ Հայաստանի անհնազանդության դեպքում Ռուսաստանը միանշանակ խաղարկելու է Թուրքիայի գործոնը։
Այդ սիկ պատճառով, Տեր-Պետրոսյանը այդքան էլ կողմ չէր 7 շրջանների ազատագրմանը, մանսնավորապես հարավային շրջանների մասով էր դեմ, քանզի դա արդեն ավելին էր, քան կարող էին մարսել, եթե նույնիսկ իրավիճակը խիստ բարենպաստ լիներ։

Ինչևէ, ինչպես հիմա, այնպես էլ այն ժամանակ՝ հարցի ընթացքն ապահովող լծակներն ամբողջությամբ ՌԴ ձեռքերում են։ Եվ եթե ինչ-որ մեկը կարծում է, ԼՏՊ-ն կարող էր Արցախի հարցում ավելին անել, քան արել է (քան թույլ են տվել), ապա ԻՀԿ սխալվում է։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Եթե մի փոքր խորը նայենք, ապա կտսնենք, որ 1994թ ռազմական արդյունքին հասել ենք մեծապես այն բանի շնորհիվ, որ մեզ զենք են տվել։ Թե ինչի դիմաց և ինչ պայմաններով ենք ստացել այդ զենքը՝ մանրամասներ չգիտեմ։ Միայն հստակ է, որ պատերազմի սկզբում մենք հերոսբար դիմադրելով, այնուամենայնիվ նահանջում էինք։


Վարզոր ջան, էդքան միանշանակ չի՝ զենքը մեզ տվել ե՞ն, թե՞ մենք ենք վերցրել:

Սովետի փլուզման տարիներին ու դրանից հետո էլ՝ մինչև Ելցինի նախագահության ավարտը (99թ.), Ռուսաստանում, մեղմ ասած, շունը տիրոջը չէր ճանաչում:
Ճիշտ ա՝ Չեռնոմիրդինը մի քիչ փորձում էր թարազուի բերել, բայց համարյա ողջ ստվերային տնտեսությունը կենտրոնացած էր Բերեզովսկու ձեռքերում ու փողով տառացի ցանկացած հարց կարելի էր լուծել:

Սովետից հետո անտեր ու կանտռոլից դուրս մնացած զորամասերից մինչև անգամ ԱՄՆ-ի սև շուկա էին գերգաղտնի զենքեր արտահանում:

Մերոնք էլ՝ մասամբ համոզելով, մասամբ էլ՝ ուժով (օրինակ՝ Հեթանոս Գագոյենք) ՀՀ տարածքում մնացած զենքը թույլ չտվեցին դուրս հանել ու իրանցով արեցին (նու՝ նույնն էլ ազերիներն իրենց մոտ էին անում):
Հետո արդեն «դելեգացիա»-ներ բուն ՌԴ տարածք էին թռնում՝ զենք ճարելու:
Այ թե ոնց էին ճարում՝ իրական ձևերը միայն իրենք գիտեին ու հիմնավոր պատճառներ կան կասկածելու, որ էլի «տակից կպցնում» բերում էին՝ ոչ թե ինչ-որ խոստումների դիմաց ստանում էին:
Օրինակ ասում էին, որ էն վախտերով Սերժն էլ ա ահագին զենք իրա կանալներով բերել:
Հետո խոսք կար, որ Սվո Ռաֆն էլ իրա կանալներով ա էլի ահագին ճարել ուղարկել:

----------


## Varzor

> Վարզոր ջան, էդքան միանշանակ չի՝ զենքը մեզ տվել ե՞ն, թե՞ մենք ենք վերցրել:
> 
> Սովետի փլուզման տարիներին ու դրանից հետո էլ՝ մինչև Ելցինի նախագահության ավարտը (99թ.), Ռուսաստանում, մեղմ ասած, շունը տիրոջը չէր ճանաչում:
> Ճիշտ ա՝ Չեռնոմիրդինը մի քիչ փորձում էր թարազուի բերել, բայց համարյա ողջ ստվերային տնտեսությունը կենտրոնացած էր Բերեզովսկու ձեռքերում ու փողով տառացի ցանկացած հարց կարելի էր լուծել:
> 
> Սովետից հետո անտեր ու կանտռոլից դուրս մնացած զորամասերից մինչև անգամ ԱՄՆ-ի սև շուկա էին գերգաղտնի զենքեր արտահանում:
> 
> Մերոնք էլ՝ մասամբ համոզելով, մասամբ էլ՝ ուժով (օրինակ՝ Հեթանոս Գագոյենք) ՀՀ տարածքում մնացած զենքը թույլ չտվեցին դուրս հանել ու իրանցով արեցին (նու՝ նույնն էլ ազերիներն իրենց մոտ էին անում):
> Հետո արդեն «դելեգացիա»-ներ բուն ՌԴ տարածք էին թռնում՝ զենք ճարելու:
> ...


Հենց միանանակ է․ որ չտային՝ չէինք էլ վերցնի  :Wink: 

Այո, շատերն իրենց ունեցած կապերի և հնարավորությունների սահմաններում զենք էին հայթայթում, բայց դա առավել ակտուալ էր առավելագույնը միչնչև 93թ․։ Բայց խոսքս դրանից հետո ձեռք բերված լուրջ սպառազինության մասին է գնում՝ պատերազմում բեկումնային փոփոխությունների մասին եմ խոսում։

Մասնավորապես առաջին դեմքից ինֆորմացիա․



Ինձ թվում է բառացի ասում է, թե զինամթերքի հիմնական մատակարարումը ինչ ուղներով են իրականացրել և ինչի հաշվին։

----------


## Varzor

Որքանով տեղյակ եմ, Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը շատ հազվադեպ և դժկամությամբ է հարցազրույցներ տալիս։

Վերջերս մի այսպիս բան գտա։
Չնայած, որ հնչեցված որոշ պնդումների հետ համամիտ չեմ, բայց չեմ կարող չընդունել, որ մոտ 4 տարի առաջ ՀՀ առաջին նախագահը բավականին հաստակ ներկայացրել է, թե մեզանից ինչ են սպասում և ինչ է սպասվում մեզ, եթե չհամաձայնենք։



Հ․Գ․
Ասողին լսող է պետք ․․․

----------

Freeman (23.03.2021), Արէա (23.03.2021), մարդ եղած վախտ (23.03.2021)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ինձ թվում է բառացի ասում է, թե զինամթերքի հիմնական մատակարարումը ինչ ուղներով են իրականացրել և ինչի հաշվին։


«Ինչի հաշվին»-ի մասով կարծես բան չասեց:

Ասում ա՝ ռուսական սաղ քաղաքական էլիտան դեմ էր, բայց Գրաչովը տվեց:
Այսինքն՝ Գրաչովին «իրանցով էին արել» էլի ))

Գրաչովը վաբշե ասում էր՝ մտեք Նախիջևանն էլ վերցրեք, ես տեր եմ:

Հետո՝ չեմ հիշում, թե որ թվին, բայց ռուսները մերոնց խնդրել են Վրաստանին խփել ու, եթե ճիշտ եմ հիշում, ինչ վերցնեն՝ իրենց մնա:
Հնարավոր ա էդ «գործարք»-ի խաթր էլ են զենք կպցրել բերել:

Վրացիքի բանակն էլ էդ վախտ մեծամասամբ ուռչիկ թալանչիների հավաքածու էր:
Էնքան, որ դաժը աբխազա-հայկական ուժերն իրենց ջախջախեցին ու լարեցին:

Բայց մերոնք շատ երկար ԱԽ նիստ են անում ու իտոգում Լևոնը որոշում ա չխփել:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> «Ինչի հաշվին»-ի մասով կարծես բան չասեց:
> 
> Ասում ա՝ ռուսական սաղ քաղաքական էլիտան դեմ էր, բայց Գրաչովը տվեց:
> Այսինքն՝ Գրաչովին «իրանցով էին արել» էլի ))
> 
> Գրաչովը վաբշե ասում էր՝ մտեք Նախիջևանն էլ վերցրեք, ես տեր եմ:
> 
> Հետո՝ չեմ հիշում, թե որ թվին, բայց ռուսները մերոնց խնդրել են Վրաստանին խփել ու, եթե ճիշտ եմ հիշում, ինչ վերցնեն՝ իրենց մնա:
> Հնարավոր ա էդ «գործարք»-ի խաթր էլ են զենք կպցրել բերել:
> ...


Գրաչովի մասին էս վերջերս մի հատ փոդքասթ էի լսում, ալկաշ ապուշ դեմք ա եղել։ Չեչեններին ինչ զենք ասես ծախին հետո էլ եզի պես գնացին կոտորվան։

----------


## Varzor

> «Ինչի հաշվին»-ի մասով կարծես բան չասեց:


Բառացի ասաց։ Էլ ո՞նց ասեր։ "Պորտալարի"՝ Գյումրիի ռազմաբազայի հաշվին։ Փաստացի ՀՀ-ն տարածաշրջանում միակ երկիրն էր, որտեղ ռուսները ունեին ռազմական ներկայություն։

----------


## Varzor

Ոնց որ թե Տեր-Պետրոսյանը էլի հուշում է կատարում։ Տեսնես կլսե՞ն․․․

_Դժբախտաբար, այսօր էլ քաղաքական գրեթե բոլոր շրջանակների ու պետական մարմինների, մասնավորապես Կառավարության անդամների եւ հատկապես Արտաքին գործերի նախարարության կողմից ակնհայտ հայտարարություններ են հնչում Ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծման հույսը վերստին Մինսկի խմբի հետ կապելու վերաբերյալ: Այս միտումը հղի է մեզ սպասող նորանոր հուսախաբություններով, եթե ոչ՝ ծանր կորուստներով:_

Աղբյուր

----------

